# DST's Vertical Step Grow - Headband and Cali Orange



## DST (Oct 31, 2009)

So my wife wanted to spend the day reading since we have had visitors all week. I have just finished the strangest book called The Game, by Neil Straus. It was a difficult read for me. So I was free to start work on my new adventure, a vertical grow in a 120x60 space. 

I am a stickler for using any crap that is lying around. So I had some kitchen shelving left and some other odds and end which I constructed the steps from. They seem to hold me so that should be okay, also had 4 bags of 40l coco on top of them so fairly sturdy. More tests to follow when the glue drys. 

My next update will be off the light, the ferts, and further developments in the grow space. Need to go now.

This is the air intake, it vents under the shelves.





This is a shot of the steps.





And another. Sorry, shots a bit fuzzy.





More to come....see ya folks.

 DST

Happy Halloween


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2009)

And of course the pics of the plants to follow.......... They are in my other journal (just little yins at the mo)


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> subscribed!


Welcome, Dr G welcome. Good to have you here for the adventure.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 1, 2009)

You know what they say about vertical growing right? Once you go vertical, you never go back.... Err something like that. 

Well maybe Im the only one who says it, but its true. Im sub'd and I'll be follwing you on your journey. 

Good luck bro - BTF


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> You know what they say about vertical growing right? Once you go vertical, you never go back.... Err something like that.
> 
> Well maybe Im the only one who says it, but its true. Im sub'd and I'll be follwing you on your journey.
> 
> Good luck bro - BTF


 Welcome BTF , LOL, love the name, Avatar, and I would love to live where you live!!! - thing is, I really like tomatoes why is it never fair......

I was checking out some of the verticals on RIU, wow!! Especially this guys....if you haven't already seen it
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah yeuhh, good stuff DST. Lookn forward to this.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Ah yeuhh, good stuff DST. Lookn forward to this.


 Welcome Scotty, I kent with yer warp factor that ye'd be here in nae time a'taw.

I never got back to you on your Q. I've never made oil (friend at the pub use to, old Dutch guy, but he said it's difficult to get hold of the proper alcohol here...don't know if that's true or not. And Greendragon, sounds like a bad cocktail to me what is it? (apart from being green and dragonish) More updates to come on this thread.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay my hazy eyed friends (or is that just me?) here is a little (emphasis on little) summit summit to keep you occupied until I get my lights sorted (tomorrow for that me thinks.) I have to remind myself that they are only a week and a half old and that when I check them they are not going to be dripping with bud. The roots seems to be going great guns, I have added a few pics of them (already hitting the bottoms of the pot and trying to escape).

And also the latest, I am back up to my lucky number 13, there are 2 late comers to the fold. 

Pics of the growth medium, coco, some of the juice for the girls, some of the tools for fighting the dark side - organic solutions for all types of bugs by Ecostyle, and also Silinal, against Mildew, vochtvrter (for dehumidifying) and also rooter for my clones. 
BN Grond is 5-2-4
BN 13+14 PK - is 0-13-14
Rhizotonic is 0.6 - 0.2 - 0.6 (which is what I am using on them at the moment)
Tap water, and rain water.
Nursery for the time being - 6 x24w cfl's

The juice.





The medium and white and black sheeting to cover thew black pots with (pictured in previous - 2 gallon 9 litre pots)










And here are the naughty late comers. 1st one looks a bit alien'ish at the moment.










The nursery and the tap in my grow room that will deliver the water.










The roots:















And some of the little yins


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 1, 2009)

DST said:


> Welcome Scotty, I kent with yer warp factor that ye'd be here in nae time a'taw.
> 
> I never got back to you on your Q. I've never made oil (friend at the pub use to, old Dutch guy, but he said it's difficult to get hold of the proper alcohol here...don't know if that's true or not. And Greendragon, sounds like a bad cocktail to me what is it? (apart from being green and dragonish) More updates to come on this thread.


Greendragon is like tincture, but the process doesn't take nearly as long.
Here's a good summary of the concoction:
Here is the very successful result of a considerable amount of research into the elusive and magical Green Dragon.

This is a simple and efficient 4 Step process.

Ingredients:
1/8oz high quality cannabis
2 oz Bacardi Rum  151 proof


Process Summary:

1. Chop cannabis very fine (coffee grinder works great)

2. Place in a shallow pan (pie pan with aluminum foil works great) and bake at 325°F for 4-5 minutes.

3. Remove from oven and place cannabis and place in 2 oz of rum (use a small wide mouth mason jar)

4. Simmer in a water bath for 20 minutes. Maintain temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture between 150°F  165°F.

5. Strain the mixture and store.


Dosage:
One eyedropper is very nice. Two puts you in space. But you should self-titrate. Effects take about 1.5 hours to begin (at least in myself) and lasted for 5 hours (1 dropper) to 7-8 hours (2 droppers).

..

... Took that from another forum, guy summed it up nicely I thought. You mentioned purchasing bubble bags for your future hash endeavors, and I HIGHLY recommend you do so - they just make the process so easy and efficient. If you do go for it, be wary of imitation bags... Everyone is a damn seamstress these days. Anyway, the way I enjoyed the dragon was by putting a few drops on a fresh bowl at night, let the alcohol evaporate overnight and when that morning wake n bake comes the next day... KA-POW! Haha. Peace DST


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Greendragon is like tincture, but the process doesn't take nearly as long.
> Here's a good summary of the concoction:
> Here is the very successful result of a considerable amount of research into the elusive and magical Green Dragon.
> 
> ...


I think I will do it the next time the wife is out, she already looks at me and shakes her head like I am a teenager with my potions and hi jinx. 

Was going to visit DNA as I saw they were selling Bubble bags. Also need to speak to my bud about making a bong appointment, but then I am buying lights tomorrow, bloody hell, my bank managers gonna be happy

Cheers lad,

DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 2, 2009)

AWESOME!
I'm totally looking forward to this one, DST!

+Rep for havin' the nutts to go vertical!

McFunk


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2009)

McFunk said:


> AWESOME!
> I'm totally looking forward to this one, DST!
> 
> +Rep for havin' the nutts to go vertical!
> ...


 The McFunk is always welcome around these hills.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2009)

Another difficult Monday. Ah well, only 3 days to go then off for some luxurious spa treatment in the country Before that however I had things to get ready for the micro vertical type grow thing I have decided to venture into.

First was getting the light, the guy at the grow shop told me he thought the Son T was perfect for all stages (although I am sure I will get told about Par this and light frequency that). Never bothered with it, I have had to support a Football team called the Par's, and they have been $hite the whole time I have been a fan (except once when we got promoted to the Pemier league - ha, that didn't last long) So it was a 600 watt ballast, and a Son T Master PIA, all in all cost me 70 euro...thats mind kind of set up Will throw a range of random lights in there to cover other light thingmajigses when I can be ar$ed.

So all I had to do was wire up the ballast (oh NO) but that was all good. I didn't even use the stupid wire I bought at the electro shop (used some of the old stuff (I have reems of it wrapped round with a plug on the end, so that got chopped and utilised) Might see if I can take the other wire back and swap it for something.

Then I hung the lamp vertically, this will need to be a suck and see job. Will be keeping my peepers on this since the hood can get hot, will perhaps put a bar across the space so that it doesn't touch against the black and white sheeting. I could then use the board to add all those fantastic lights of snazzy colours.

And a shot of the girls in their little prison. One of them is going a bit radge, not sure if it's reacted to the root nutes, or summit else. Will be keeping the peepers on that as well. So that about it friends. Heres the pics:

The ballast 47:50 euro light 22:50 euro










And the bulb and hood, yup, you guessed, it's a cheap ass hood - I didn't even pay for that.....Anyway, it's a vertical, you are lucky you are getting a hood Just thought it would help since its a semi -vertical...sounds a bit rude actually.










Have a fan placed under the steps to help the air circulate down there. Also a damp collector (really works well and aslo cheap for refills)





Boring, here's the naughty girls (I hope, although I am sure the HB will be fems of some sort. Then it just selecting the decent yins)






Laters. 

Peace DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2009)

Subscribed...


----------



## McFunk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, DST!

Lookin' good, man!
Movin' right along aren't ya'?!

I'd like to see a pulled back shot of this op if you get one. I'm having a hard time visualizing the big picture. (I'm sure it's just me.) 

The inspiration link you gave earlier in the thread is an AWESOME specimen of a well thought out system. When I get time I'm gonna' throw some time at that journal as well.

(I gotta' stop subbing and get a life, Ha!) 

Roll-On, Brother!
McFunk


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice one man, what a bargain! That vertical bizness looks enticing... I'mma keepin' a close ahh on this one... yez suh.

until next time,


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Subscribed...


Welcome T.



McFunk said:


> Hey, DST!
> 
> Lookin' good, man!
> Movin' right along aren't ya'?!
> ...


Some new pics for McFunk - hope this helps the visualisation. 



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Nice one man, what a bargain! That vertical bizness looks enticing... I'mma keepin' a close ahh on this one... yez suh.
> 
> until next time,


Thanks Scotty. Keep visiting for sure.

So heres me trying to explain it via drawing like a 5year old (snanner was doing my head in as well)As you can see, the theory is too increase the canopy size available, whilst exposing more of the plants to light. Simple really. And a few other shots at strange angles (the space I got to work with is quite small. Laters, DST

p.s That drawing of the fan is not the Star of David (even though it is an emblem used by Amsterdam/Mokum with it's jewish connections. All of Ajax's F-Side mob carry stars with them as well (FYI) Oh, and I will have a fan on top as well - just didn't want to crowd out the pic with stars. And my out vent/exhaust is built in above the grow.



















And one from above


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2009)

DST, your the only one that calls me T, thats my offline nick too. so when i see it im like damn he ain call me tryna.. i like t better being its my real initial and my nickname from a child is trouble, adn til this day ppl call me trouble, is rather be called t.

anyway i should be ordering my tent today, as well as getting my cam, dirt pots and all that today my tent will be 4x4 u think i could hang a regular light vertical.. and what do u think about a vertical sog?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> DST, your the only one that calls me T, thats my offline nick too. so when i see it im like damn he ain call me tryna.. i like t better being its my real initial and my nickname from a child is trouble, adn til this day ppl call me trouble, is rather be called t.
> 
> anyway i should be ordering my tent today, as well as getting my cam, dirt pots and all that today my tent will be 4x4 u think i could hang a regular light vertical.. and what do u think about a vertical sog?


hehe, Trouble eh, sounds familiar Well, "T" it his then me old china plate!!! 

I reckon it would be ideal for a SOG, since the theory of getting light to the whole plant would work really well on something going straight into flowering.....I would imagine....never done this so I am guessing it would be good

As far as hanging a regular light, (do you mean a regular HPS?) If so, that's all mine is. I have just hung the light/reflector from the end instead of the top of the hood. Then using some string to maniupulate it so that it hangs off centre.

Check your thread for some advise on yer wisdoms T.

 DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 3, 2009)

The drawing definitely sufficed... Are you throwin' them "yins" in for veg too? Or is this space just flower? 

Will you be training them toward the light? How are you going to tame their height?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> The drawing definitely sufficed... Are you throwin' them "yins" in for veg too? Or is this space just flower?
> 
> Will you be training them toward the light? How are you going to tame their height?


 Thanks for the Q's Scotty.

Okay, so heres the thoughts, for arguments sake lets just assume I will either fim, or top each plant to get 4 heads as close together as possible. Then the plants on the top shelf I will lst two heads that are next to each other and leave two to grop up norm, giving the plant a tiered look. Middle shelf will lst the same way as top, bottom shelf I am still pondering....perhaps just straight colas. Will use loads of canes to manupilute each plant whatever happens. Like McFunk has been saying recently, having a total mesh over the canopy seems a real grind to me. I like to take my plants out and have a good eyeball at them. Give em a bit of loving, but in a normal way, I don't go in there with a dirty mac on or anything like that. 

And yup, I will do the growth stage in there eventually - prob next week when I get back.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 3, 2009)

"with a dirty mac on or anything"

Alright, sounds like it'll be an interesting grow for sure... lots of experimenting it seems. Looking forward to how well that top shelf tier-ing works out.
Have you thought about (or do you even have space for) another light? It looks like that 6 hun will do the trick, but I'm just curious..

Mr. Spock had a gander at it and he's sittin' here feverishly anticipating the experiment as well!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Subscribed. There is a vertical scrog thread on riu I'm currently subbed to it as well. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221652-jigfreshs-grow-2-vertical-scrog.html

And there is the link to it check it out pretty cool stuff.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the visual, DST!
Yep, it was just me not gettin' it. I appreciate the pics,bro! 

Dude, in my eyes, that's a very productive op and a great use of real estate.

Perty too!
Thanks, man!
*McFunk*


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

Last night I put some OG Kush beans in a shot glass for my grow that will be in another location (from the same beans I grew my last OG Kush from - they came from a bag of OG Kush that I bought from a coffeeshop (there is a story behind both the OG Kush and Headband beans that I got from the same coffeshop - not going to post it here though....sorry) 

This morning the beans had sunk so I went through to the next stage of paper towel germinating them and preparing their rooting cubes (although they are not exactly cubes - home made shapes more like) Here's a pictorial of the process:

Heres the beans in the shot glass being guarded by our Kalabash man.






Next stage to make my rooting shapes. Heres the tools, Scissors, black white sheeting (old stuff I used b4) cut into small squares or circles, whatever is easy for you. I have marine string which I thread through a needle, and my measuring spoons and rain water, mixed with Rhizotonic (Canna)










Sew the square patch






Pull the cord and tie





Fill with coco and water - and eh voila - ze almost finished product waiting for them beans. When the beans go I I will puncture some holes in the bottom of the shape as well.





I also give the edges a trim so there is no shade created






The OG Kush beans






Then I place them on the floor (this is actually in the outhouse where the grow cupboard is) and there is a radiator fitted in there, and this patch of the floor is where the piping runs to the radiator - so a nice warm patch on the floor.






I am sure everyone has their own methods but this may help someone (don't mean to tell peeps how tae suck an egg naw!!)but I got this from RIU - I use to do it differently...







Peace DST


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

While looking through my box for a bag to put my beans in, I came across this lump of hash. This was given to me by a lad down the pub who was going away for a while, and it was his birthday, so he gave eveyone a lump from a 250g bar(often called a 9 bar) he had....now I must stop you there...don't get to excited as this is pretty much Council Hash as far as I am concerned (i.e the crap that is imported into the UK and sold for like 1200 GBP for a kilo - gash) Anyway, for anyone who hasn't seen it before, here you go. I have had this for nearly 3 years now as far as I remember (put it this way, the guy got out of jail last year)

If any of this has seen morocco, or ever been in Morocco, then it's probably a very small%


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2009)

u gon smoke it D?


----------



## McFunk (Nov 4, 2009)

Great tut & story, DST!

Those are neat little bags, man.

My woman found some bubble hash that we were given not too long ago and apparently lost. I wouldn't imagine more than 5-6 weeks ago but who could really say. 
It was black(dark) with mold. 
I guess it makes sense that bubble-h could potentially still be holding moisture when it was gifted to us. But that was the 1st time I ever saw mold on hash. Now I'm gonna' have to look before I smoke. (I _think_ it was BH.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2009)

DST said:


> Last night I put some OG Kush beans in a shot glass for my grow that will be in another location (from the same beans I grew my last OG Kush from - they came from a bag of OG Kush that I bought from a coffeeshop (there is a story behind both the OG Kush and Headband beans that I got from the same coffeshop - not going to post it here though....sorry)
> 
> This morning the beans had sunk so I went through to the next stage of paper towel germinating them and preparing their rooting cubes (although they are not exactly cubes - home made shapes more like) Here's a pictorial of the process:
> 
> ...


very resourceful, kind looks like growbags


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gon smoke it D?


I ain't gonna touch it T, stuff is likely to give me some nasty disease...even if it wasn't 3 years old

I could probably bake one cup cake and mix that with it and get stoned for about 10 seconds....



McFunk said:


> Great tut & story, DST!
> 
> Those are neat little bags, man.
> 
> ...


I was shown an original copy of the Great Book of Hashish many years ago, and there was shots of moldy Nepalese in there if I remember rightly, or was it Afghan.... was stoned at the time and on a big ganja run so was dying to get out of the place...
It makes sense that some BH would mold, like you say, moisture in it's not gonna react well over time.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very resourceful, kind looks like growbags


Little mini-me grow bags...

Hey guys, laters, I am off to the pub for a pint and a smoke and it's pissin with rain - not fun when you are cycling

DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

DST said:


> I ain't gonna touch it T, stuff is likely to give me some nasty disease...even if it wasn't 3 years old
> 
> I could probably bake one cup cake and mix that with it and get stoned for about 10 seconds....
> 
> ...


Oohhhh ridding in the rain is NO FUN


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2009)

LMAO

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7192519897993020607#


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2009)

Well a quick pic update on the OG Kush-lings. So went back to check them this afternoon and was presented with 5 germinated seeds, so having prepared the little seed blocky things the day before, which have been soaking in rhizotonic (0.6 - 0.2 - 0.6) and rain water. I made small holes and popped the seeds inside. Then I snipped the bottom of the little baggies and put them in their new home. Just lowered down one of the cfls that's hanging there to give them a bit of warmth and closer light. So we wait and see now.....


Pop goes the...






Poke hole...






Careful now..add the bean





5 little babies ready to go, and the babes in their cage


----------



## McFunk (Nov 5, 2009)

Kushling Quints!
Congrats pop!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks McFunk, already smoked a couple of fatties in celebration.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2009)

im loadin' up the bowl to celebrate for you as we speak.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 5, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im loadin' up the bowl to celebrate for you as we speak.


likewise. Haha


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

So my fellow ganja loving fiends (and friends.) Anyone who visited my last thread should know that I like to throw up some arb art now and then (especially when I have no Green porn to entertain the masses). My wife and I have been together for some time but only married last year so this year was our paper anniversary. On top of our weekend to the Thermal Baths in Arcen, we also bought each other some urban art books. I got her a guide book to creating Urban Art and received Banksy's latest coffee table book. If you don't know who Banksy is, check out http://www.banksy.co.uk/menu.html 


Here are a couple of pics from the book (I am not trying to offend...I just thought since RIU is the 4th most viewed website in America, that this would make a few peeps smile:

If you can't read the caption:
_"A recent survey of Northern American males found 42% were overweight, 34% were critically obese and 8% ate the survey"_







Banksy also goes around stencilling signs that seemingly authorise Graffiti on walls. the San Fran local authority had a clever clean up job on this one: They just painted over the words Authorised Graffiti Area....leaving - _Post No Bills. (he even spelt Authorise with a Z - how fitting)_








If you are bored check out: http://www.iwanttobeonyou.org/

Not much has happened on this website recently but we helped with the initial pics....inspiration - Ron Burgundy

Enjoy,

DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 9, 2009)

DST said:


> If you are bored check out: http://www.iwanttobeonyou.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] URL... 
I love the rogue artists!
I have a buddy who I think you'd dig.
Chen Compton. http://www.myspace.com/chencompton
He does our band logos and T-shirts.
This one hangs in my office at home...


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

McFunk said:


> [email protected] URL...
> I love the rogue artists!
> I have a buddy who I think you'd dig.
> Chen Compton. http://www.myspace.com/chencompton
> ...


This is real cool McFunk, really liking your man Chen Comptons page as well!!! His artwook has a great mix in it -me deffo like the style.....+ He's only linked in to Kutmasta Kurt, one of my faves. Hey, I heard that it was Kurt who done all Public Enemy's mixing back in the day...anyone else heard that?

Peace, DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Hey, I heard that it was Kurt who done all Public Enemy's mixing back in the day...anyone else heard that?
> 
> Peace, DST


I couldn't tell ya', but I'll ask Chen. Chen(pronounced Chin) has crazy skills. Pottery, Sculpting, AWESOME DJ! Para gliding Nekkid. That's Chen!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2009)

McFunk said:


> I couldn't tell ya', but I'll ask Chen. Chen(pronounced Chin) has crazy skills. Pottery, Sculpting, AWESOME DJ! Para gliding Nekkid. That's Chen!


u should talk your friend into glass blowing.. im sure as artisic as he is, something nice will come from it.

het DST, how are the seedlings?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> het DST, how are the seedlings?


Well T, to be honest it's a mixed bag of feelings on these at the moment.

Happy with the Kushlings, was away for a couple of days and since Friday they stcuk their head out to see what's happening in the world:










These are the Cali o and the Headband that are now under the Son-T agro, as I said, not happy, really struggling with the temps from the 600, think I will invest in a cool tube construction of some sort....just not sure yet. I fried them whilst I was away so they haven't grown a bit so I am yacked off with my slordig-ness!!! (lazy/stupid) Not sure if the heat is from hanging the buld vertically or not

They all look a bit yellow from the light as well, although I have seen greener looking plants in my time. But I am sure they will come through okay.

The big pic (I also have another fan blowing across the cupboard)






A mongo HB seedling






A little Cali o






And a little HB - not so mongo-ish






How exciting was that

Okay, I am off to kick the $hit out of my punch bag. Laters,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Well T, to be honest it's a mixed bag of feelings on these at the moment.
> 
> Happy with the Kushlings, was away for a couple of days and since Friday they stcuk their head out to see what's happening in the world:
> 
> ...


 LOL.. dont hit it too hard.. since your looking into a cooltube, you should look into some type of heat extraction(i.e. inline fan, blowers) if you havn't already.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> LOL.. dont hit it too hard.. since your looking into a cooltube, you should look into some type of heat extraction(i.e. inline fan, blowers) if you havn't already.


Amazing what happens when you take your aggression out on an inanimate object, 
1/ no one hits you back, 
2/it gives you time to think!!, 
3/ you finish feeling less stressed and angry. 
4/ And then you smoke a big fatty which knocks you right oooot!!

Fans - that's what I have been pondering about all day....

So heres the thoughts for the cool tube.

At the moment the cupboard is connected to an extractor that controls the whole house (pic below). I still have a spare port I can use on this extractor which I could connect to the cool tube to effectively take the air directly out of the room and through the system and out of the roof. These systems spew steam out of them in the winter so it is not a big concern that someone will say - ooh, look that guys got steam coming out of his house, he must be growing The Wacky Tobaccy.

or/

Do I get a carbon filter and connect the cool tube through that and blow the warm air into my house to benefit from the heat? Perhaps reducing the need to heat my house while I have a room that produces kilowatt of heats on a daily basis? Has anyone done this before? If they have I would def spend the extra money to save on my energy bills, and would love to hear....so that's my thoughts. 

Any thoughts/comments fellow Wacky backy'ers?

Cheers,

DST

As you can see in the pic, I have a connection leading to the wall from the extractor, and I also have a spare port behind that is out of sight.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Amazing what happens when you take your aggression out on an inanimate object,
> 1/ no one hits you back,
> 2/it gives you time to think!!,
> 3/ you finish feeling less stressed and angry.
> ...



im not too experienced in that dept., but it sounds about right. where would the intake air be coming from?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im not too experienced in that dept., but it sounds about right. where would the intake air be coming from?


In the pic there is an open port. that extractor is running constantly and sucks in air from the room that it is in. The grow cupboard/corner is in that room as well. The door to the room has a natural gap at the bottom and as such air is sucked in through that gap (from outside). So I would be using the air from the room (in my head at the moment) to ventilate, which is what I do at the moment.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2009)

lol.. i kinda get it, but its still a little complicated...

maybe this could be of some help http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/exhaust-fan-setup.html


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i kinda get it, but its still a little complicated...
> 
> maybe this could be of some help http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/exhaust-fan-setup.html


 cheers for the link T. Cool little diagrams, nice and easy to understand. I will put up a diagram of mine tomorrow when I have finished putting it together. Funnily enough I will use two extractors/exhausts, but the main one I was planning on having underneath the light...anyway, we shall see....


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2009)

today I picked up a couple of bits and bobs. This included the following:

Cool Tube - with fitting - 25 euro
6m of vent ducting (need more) 13 euro (got half of it for free, women made a mistake at the checkout)
Odds and ends - plugs, clips, metal duct connector, plastic ties around 17 euro(that don't fit - back at me for the ducting - they were the ties that hung next to the ducting)
And a ruck inline fan, 125ml. - 97 euro

Will put a plan up tomorrow and hopefully some more updates.

Here's the cool tube






And this is the goodies in full










I got the first piece of ducting up and connected to the main extractor, that is then connected through a hole into the grow space, the metal duct connector has been put through the hole to join the ducting on either side.

so that's it so far. Back to thinking more about the design.

DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 10, 2009)

Woo Hooo! New stuff!
Movin' right along aren't ya', DST?!

This is gonna' be so cool.

McFunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2009)

i see you got a good price on the cooltube... i know your ready to get things craccin now, huh?


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, trying to get things shifting indeed. Been testing out the in line fan tonight and it brings in a nice stream of air. I am still pondering about putting the in-line fan at the bottom or the top of the light, I really want to go for bottom, although top wouldn't be impossible. The main extractor that the ducting out is connected to runs gently all the time. What I want to avoid (since this extractor also serves other purposes in my house) is not to have a strong fan blowing hot air directly into it. So it would be: outducting - innline fan - ducting - light - ducting - extractor. Does any one think this will be okay? or not?

Ho hum, ponder ponder...need more ducting whatever I do..

Peace DST

oh, and managing to keep temps below 30, around 27-29 at plant height (which is not to high)


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres something I think is cool.....some awesome albums - London Calling!!!
http://blog.albumartexchange.com/2009/10/british-to-release-famous-album-cover-postage-stamps.html

Now onto the grow room

Well after that massive response regarding my air circulation, I thought, bugger it, I'll just go ahead and buy myself another inline fan (just a small one for the top. So everything is in, the cool tube seems okay, although it has only been running a short while. I turend off the lamp earlier so the girls had a cloudy afternoon with one CFL shining down on them


So first I put the small in line fan in, that connected to the metal joint that I had put in last night. This is the outside of the grow room






This is the inside






Then I connected that to the airco/extractor that is pictured in the previous page. The duct on the left takes air out of the grow cupboard,, the new duct on the right is for the lamp.







The main door into the outhouse has a gap between the floor and the bottom of the door to let natural airflow (as explained before) So the in ducting is secured right next to the fresh air inlet under the door (the air coming in here is quite chilly so should be okay)






Then this was attached to the inline fan that I got yesterday, and then that is connected to the bottom of the cool tube. There is a bit of give so I can always raise the lamp tower.






And finally after much sweat and dropping of fiddly little screws and washers all over the fekkin shop, I managed to rig everything up (word of advise if you are new to this - don't put on plugs until you got everything wired through - plugs don't always fit through small holes

Oh sunshine you are so good to me


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2009)

And for anyone who still can't imagine it.....no names here is a litttle spacky drawing I put together, the only thing I have added, is that where it say's "air out", there is now the new small inline fan in place. It's a 16w bathroom fan that covers an area of 3.0m X 2.5m X 1.85m. As I said before, it's in addition to the main extractorand the other inline fan. Lets see if this works, I can always change it.....would be a mare though.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, DST.
I tried to wrap my boulder around your challenge with the "extractor" but cot confused.(..it's me, not your description.)

So, the extractor is part of your house originally, to force air out? Like a 'whole-house-fan'? I've not seen anything like it so I'm not clear how much it extracts and from where and what cfm. 

Just a quick observation in my limited small area experience... Looks like some of your bends could be avoided and/or straightened out. When my outside temps were 78+ I had 2 extra 40*-45* bends and my inside temps were nearly always 10*-12* warmer. All I did was shorten one 4"flex(gave it less bend in 2 areas.) and my temps are always 2*-6* warmer. 
Just thought I'd throw that out there, bud.

LOVE the cooltube, amigo!
LOVE
McFunk


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2009)

LMAO at the plants in the drawing.....


----------



## McFunk (Nov 11, 2009)

DST said:


> And for anyone who still can't imagine it.....no names


Ohhh!!! **SNAP**

Got it!

I would "hang" your blower at the wall so the only time it _*pushes*_ would be through the wall, tube and extractor if you still need more cfm. 

Thanks for "drawin' a bruther a picture!


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Hey, DST.
> I tried to wrap my boulder around your challenge with the "extractor" but cot confused.(..it's me, not your description.)
> 
> So, the extractor is part of your house originally, to force air out? Like a 'whole-house-fan'? I've not seen anything like it so I'm not clear how much it extracts and from where and what cfm.
> ...


I would agree, I am not whole heartidly happy with the connection from the bottom of the cool tube to the fan under the steps(I'll maybe take it round the other way)

Yeh, the Extractor is for the whole house. When you go into the toilet it fires up with a time switch. I also have a control in my kitchen area (my apartment is fairly open plan) with 3 speeds. At top speed the ducting is giving it big licks...but not sure of cfm! But it has worked for the last 3 grows.

I can hold my hand over the cool tube now without to much problem. Don't think I would like to stand with it for 12 hours like that But I shall monitor (the temps already dropped 2celcius and I have dropped the fan right into the middle so some-ting is workin!


Muchas gracias McFunk, and thanks for the tip!

Off to my wine course - will be merry when I return later

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2009)

DST said:


> And for anyone who still can't imagine it.....no names here is a litttle spacky drawing I put together, the only thing I have added, is that where it say's "air out", there is now the new small inline fan in place. It's a 16w bathroom fan that covers an area of 3.0m X 2.5m X 1.85m. As I said before, it's in addition to the main extractorand the other inline fan. Lets see if this works, I can always change it.....would be a mare though.


damn those plants look killer, what strain? 

but really, your coming along very fast. u should set up and on very soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2009)

What do you use for the steps?

once my tent gets here, im sure im gonn need another fan and cooltube..


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn those plants look killer, what strain?
> 
> but really, your coming along very fast. u should set up and on very soon.


The strain is an unknown I worked on the genetics of it for about 3 seconds man, they are real hardy girls, will grow anywhere, but if you get them wet they smudge terribly....

Oh, and already set up. Just some minor repairs needed last night after the wine course (one of the ducting tubes came off. So that has been tied with a metal strap and it's all Gravy now. 

The temps are staying around 27-28c (82f), not measured the night temp yet. Would still like to work on getting that down a couple of degrees. You can hardly look into the cupbaord because that 600w is so damn bright.

Oh, and I checked in on the Kushlings this morning, roots are developing well (already poking out the bottom of the little baggies. But check this little meisje out: 3 cotyledon leaves Is that like a 4 leaf clover (or 5 leaf in this case? - lucky or just a mongo kushling!?!) I think this happened as it was feeding of the seed casing for a couple of extra days compared to the others.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What do you use for the steps?
> 
> once my tent gets here, im sure im gonn need another fan and cooltube..


I used cupbard shelving that was left over from fitting my kitchen to make the steps


----------



## McFunk (Nov 12, 2009)

DST said:


> ...but if you get them wet they smudge terribly....


LMAO!

Y'all are crackin' me over!

That's a cool shot, man! 
She's NOT a mongo, Doo! 
That's "Tree Toe Tara" Queen o da canabinoids.
Take extra special care and send me clones of her 1st litter.
I think she needs a name tag.

Thanks for the update mang!

LOVE
*McFunk
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2009)

maybe its a triploid?


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 12, 2009)

DST said:


> The strain is an unknown I worked on the genetics of it for about 3 seconds man, they are real hardy girls, will grow anywhere, but if you get them wet they smudge terribly....
> 
> Oh, and already set up. Just some minor repairs needed last night after the wine course (one of the ducting tubes came off. So that has been tied with a metal strap and it's all Gravy now.
> 
> ...


Woah! She's my favorite...


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

McFunk said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Y'all are crackin' me over!
> 
> ...


 Triple T it is then. 

She's lanky and skanky and got threeeeeeeeeeeee leaves, 
but sheeeeeee's the favourite among the chiefs, 
that's right folks, Triple T's getting a right good dose of chief lovin. May be she should have her own thread

I can see it now, her name up in lights, "Triple T, aka Tree Toe Tara Queen o da canabinoids buds of jublyness thread" Right, back to reality.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe its a triploid?


 I was thinking that if I spun her round really fast, she might take off Now that would be impressive, is it a bird, is it a plane, no god damn it, It's Triple T, Queen o da Cannabinoids....


rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Woah! She's my favorite...


 Well I think you guess that I have taken a bit of a shine to her as well (she's be getting the diry mac treatment for sure


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

Today is a strange one indeed, it kinda started last night at various bars, prior to that at my fave coffeeshop. Now that was weird!!! I met another grower there who looked to be growing some nice stuff, but he instantly gave up his online name, when I told him I saw someone growing Casey Jones on the internet..Well one step at a time dude(i tend to stick to myself so didn't give up my name)...and then I got a bit para and thought about deleting all my threads (too many bongs) Anyway, he also gave me his number to call for clones (and he has an endless list by the sounds of it....so we shall see, last night he had something called Gucci, a cheese cross i think.....) 

Anyhoo, much drinkyness later (without any food) my friend and I stumbled into one of our long standing local bars, Susies Saloon. If you get the chance, visit it, it's got a decent Happy hour, 2.50 for a pint, and they let you smoke anywhere after 7pm, or alternatively there is a smoke room sectioned off at the back. It's run by Danish peeps, and very much a Hells Angels bar, they have name badges of every Chapter you can imagine pinned up behind the bar. You also get the odd star that pops in after their gigs (The Grand hotel is just across the water) and last night it was, Bones, Thugs, and Harmony in having a beer and a game of pool. Not a big favourite group of mine, but they were really nice guys. Good at pool as well (mind you, I was rolling joints like they were going out of fashion so could hardly see straight - and that's my excuse and I am sticking with it.

Then today when I tried to log in to RIU, I constantly got errors. so in my hung over state I was a tad concerned until I saw all the other folks with the same problem, and that the IP address they kept sending me belonged to RIU. so i guess they must have been running some tests on the servers or something (and over night so most people in the US only saw it later this afternoon/morning - US time.) 

Okay, I am stoned again....

....this Headband is tasting brilliant....and it's only going to get better. it's got such a sour fruit smell to it that the sweet kush stink only pops through when you smoke it. It's a different sour smell than the sour diesel, a lot fresher and lively. and boy does it live up to its name, a good hit around your shoulders and that infamous headband feeling - especially prominent in the front lobe. I just hope the new girls turn out as nice. I am getting the feeling that I am going to have to wait until the second round again to get the quality that I did from the last lot.

I have another 5 headband seeds in the germination bag, the kushlings and Triple T are just doing their thing, staying out of trouble for the time being. the main cupboard is a mixed bag, my weekend away b4 cool tube i think is going to seperate the ladies from the girls, some of them just didn't survive well at all...but we shall see, I have a feeling this one is gonna be a slow process. But we will try to remain positive and this in turn will give the plants the good vibes that they need.

One other thing, and I leave with a question that surely everyone has an opinion on (unlike some of my other obscure question)



Do you think using rainwater in a city is a bad thing? bearing in mind that different cities have different layouts and weather patterns -

Peace to all DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had an interesting night, DST.
[email protected]"Tree Toe Tara"


DST said:


> I was thinking that if I spun her round really fast, she might take off


LMMFAO!!! 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha, no way man... strange things happening to me too today - and i've only been awake for a few hours. . .
Firstly, woke up and breezed past living room on the way to some h20 in the kitchen when I noticed an 
unattended perfect joint.I had no recollection of rolling it last night, but blazed it up right there none the less. 
Picked up the guitar an hour ago with bb king and the blues in mind and some eerie demonic, yet melodic 
chords began to flow out of my fingers. Haha, but I was (and still currently am) toasted. 

Lucky or not? only time will tell

Oh and as for your city rain water Q... Not necessarily.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

Well there's something in the air tonight, and I don't mean Phil Collins either, but then perhaps it's just the crap weather - lots of the juicy rain.

How do you close a thread Scotty?


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 13, 2009)

I have no idea. 
I'd like to know myself.. ha


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2009)

Phew, made it through alive!!! It's the 14th.

Eddie Izzard tonight - cool!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2009)

Just when you think that you have those naughty girls behaving themselves, the kushlings pull out another surprise. This time its TWINS.

These def look like cotyledon leaves coming up, and I can assure you there was only one seed in there. So gotta be twins 

Crazy dayz man. So peeps, names for the twins please?


----------



## McFunk (Nov 14, 2009)

DST said:


> Just when you think that you have those naughty girls behaving themselves, the kushlings pull out another surprise. This time its TWINS.
> 
> These def look like cotyledon leaves coming up, and I can assure you there was only one seed in there. So gotta be twins
> 
> ...


TWINS! Rad!
How cool is that, brother?! Awesome.
Names.... Well, you know what their ultimate demise will be... They'll go rollin' off and eventually be smoke.
How 'bout Thelma & Louise?





Rollin on their way to bein' smoke...






Very cool, DST! This is gonna' be a special few months!

McFunk


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2009)

McFunk said:


> TWINS! Rad!
> How cool is that, brother?! Awesome.
> Names.... Well, you know what their ultimate demise will be... They'll go rollin' off and eventually be smoke.
> How 'bout Thelma & Louise?
> ...


Sounds good bru, and lets hope they get nice ginger hairs like Thelma and Louise nothing like a bit of extreme pink


----------



## McFunk (Nov 14, 2009)

DST said:


> Sounds good bru, and lets hope they get nice ginger hairs like Thelma and Louise nothing like a bit of extreme pink


Mmmm... Ginger hairs. I Dig!

...i dig red bud hair too.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Mmmm... Ginger hairs. I Dig!
> 
> ...i dig red bud hair too.


 i think you're diggin all types of hair colour bru 

was just over checkin out your night pics...lookin good, there's some real trippy shots there


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2009)

Well the twins were put into little pots today. All the kushlings roots have come on in their little bags. Lets hope I don't kill them in my grow cupboard which they have now joined seem to have a habit of doing that. I am running my cfl's - around 125w, and my 600w hps son t (which I fried my seedlings with before cool tube) I am running the hps 50% of the time. Got my eye on a philips grow bulb - normal e40 fitting, no ballast, you get up to 200w cfls. one shop is charging around 125 euro, or i buy online circa 85 euro(which I have never done) the grow shops around here i have checked all just sell hps's - no metal hallide. As I said before, the guy reckons this son t bulb will do the job.....

The green is coming back into the headbands and cali oranges, slowly, (although 2 or 3 will get binned shortly) I have another 5 headbands that I may experiment with, some of the heads popped today - went into soil yesterday - one had already popped it's head out in the germination bag. You'll be able to see the pics that are under the hps.

Thelma, the little one is actually greener than Louise...but we shall see if that goes (you can see the green in the pic without the hps - norequired

Pics:

Triple T
Thelma and Louise
Thelma and Louise 2 o/s hps
kushling roots
baby Headband
Recovering Headband
 
DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoa, DST...
That Kushling root shot is crazy!
How many days is that one?

[email protected] &Thelma & Louise!

Glad your HB's and Cali's are gettin' their green back on!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2009)

whoa, freaky lil bunch you got goin on. hopefully these genetic defects end up bein beneficial.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 17, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whoa, freaky lil bunch you got goin on. hopefully these *genetic defects* end up bein beneficial.


Huh?
I'm leaning toward _Post Evolution _


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 17, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Huh?
> I'm leaning toward _Post Evolution _


ha, yeah good call funk.

It all looks good... unique... but, good.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Whoa, DST...
> That Kushling root shot is crazy!
> How many days is that one?
> 
> ...


The kushlings were put into soil on the 6th - so 12 day root ball. Quite happy with the results on that.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whoa, freaky lil bunch you got goin on. hopefully these genetic defects end up bein beneficial.


They certainly are a motley crew, but that doesn't worry me too much, one of them girls will turn out to be a keeper I am sure




rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ha, yeah good call funk.
> 
> It all looks good... unique... but, good.


Scotty, we don't discriminate here, its like the X-Mansion in my gaff


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2009)

im really hopin triple t is just a triploid.. i really wanna see how it would yield.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im really hopin triple t is just a triploid.. i really wanna see how it would yield.


 I just wanna see some growth in general T, it's really been getting me down. I was offered some clones but have not taken up the offer, so struggling on.


Okay, so real problems in DST's cupboard. Basically the 600 is just putting out too much heat for the space and ventilation I had (under 1 metre squared). The cool tube can still be touched, you can rest your hand on it for a while right next to the light but it gets uncomfortable eventually _ I am guessing this is normal....but it is soooo bright in there, it just heats the place up. So I have extended the cupboard out by 40cm, built a small frame and attached this to the wall, covered it with black/white sheeting. This was all authorised by the housing comittee (the wife), got it signed and sealed (she even suggested I use the whole room......3.0mx2.5m)Anyway, I am going to put another out exhaust on, and get an air-co in there when I get round to it. I have also added an inline fan to exhaust air into the cupboard. The temps have been up at 30c plant height. With added space and better organisation of ducting, the temp is now at 26-27c plant height, which is bearable.

Thelma and Louise are just doing there thing...and Triple T cotyledon leaves are going yellow so will probably have to go soon, she has just popped a tiny set of second leaves.

I am thinking that the heat has reduced the plants growth, the top soil has been drying quickly and underneath still damp....they just haven't been given the conditions to grow. Compounded by the fact that I got up for a piss in the middle of the night and discovered that the timer hadn't being going off - 24 hours of sahara desert conditions. But rectification upon rectification has got to lead to something....almost felt like chucking the 600 and going back to the 400 but, I will like the name of the local pub at my Aunts in Leith, Persevere (great name for a Pub I think). Humidity is around 55-60...ph meter is fucked, it just reads 7 with everything (although I have yet to try it with vinegar or something else....unless everything is just 7ph - never really bothered with ph too much before anyway.

So that's it for the now.

Peace, DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry you're having struggles, my friend.
Looks like you're proactive defense is your best offense. 
On it like a bonnet, you are!

Nice that you got a lot of extra squares of growing real estate outa' the deal though.
I woke-up this morning to webs on my buds in one cab and clear slime on the stems of my clones in the aero tub, in the other cab. 

Now I'm(well I was)sitting on the floor at 5:30am. Drinking coffee with a Sunday mornin' spliff wondering how this bullshit(yours, mine and everyone's)is gonna' make things better in the long run...
...as it always does.

We're being tempered my good buddy, DST.



Now! On to more pressing issues... willya' tell me how you made your signature links clickable?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2009)

[-URL="your thread link"]your words[/-URL] but take out the (-)


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Sorry you're having struggles, my friend.
> Looks like you're proactive defense is your best offense.
> On it like a bonnet, you are!
> 
> ...


We'll get through this McFunk...temporary set backs....i just have other stresses in my life at the mo, but fingers crossed, will soon be able to put the full DST loving into the grow. So whats up with the clones? 

guess T sorted you out on the sig front.

Peace,

DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 22, 2009)

DST said:


> We'll get through this McFunk...temporary set backs....i just have other stresses in my life at the mo, but fingers crossed, will soon be able to put the full DST loving into the grow. So whats up with the clones?
> 
> guess T sorted you out on the sig front.
> 
> ...


Yep! If it weren't for mad there'd be no happy.

I dunno, man. The clone stems are all snotty slimed up with whiteish slime. 

Full house cleaning for McFunk.


Thanks "T"! It worked, man!


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2009)

McFunk said:


> Yep! If it weren't for mad there'd be no happy.
> 
> I dunno, man. The clone stems are all snotty slimed up with whiteish slime.
> 
> ...


Good luck bru, wish I could give advise, but not too clued up on bubble system.....sure you will find someone with the know how to help pn RIU if you need it.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing much else to post at the moment on this thread so check this out....only in Scotland....brilliant

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/north_east/8380412.stm

You gotta love this quote:

*"This is an extremely strong beer; it should be enjoyed in small servings and with an air of aristocratic nonchalance. In exactly the same manner that you would enjoy a fine whisky, a Frank Zappa album or a visit from a friendly yet anxious ghost."* 

Quote of the year in my eyes


----------



## McFunk (Nov 27, 2009)

DST said:


> You gotta love this quote:
> 
> *"This is an extremely strong beer; it should be enjoyed in small servings and with an air of aristocratic nonchalance. In exactly the same manner that you would enjoy a fine whisky, a Frank Zappa album or a visit from a friendly yet anxious ghost."*
> 
> Quote of the year in my eyes


Ha! 
Tactical Nuclear Penguin
Ha!

You like Frank?
I love Frank.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2009)

[youtube]x80h_JiOTZs[/youtube]

Even has Dutch subtitles...hehe


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn 32%! Here I thought this 20% IPA in the US was the strongest in the world... Haha nice one Scotland.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Damn 32%! Here I thought this 20% IPA in the US was the strongest in the world... Haha nice one Scotland.


Mmmmnn, Indian Pale Ale, me likes

Welcome back Scotty, thought you'd teleported far far away with yer purple stickies

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like it is the end of the HTCP again with the usual entrants picking up the usual prizes. Seems like there was a lot of discontent among smokers I spoke to. One of the winners weed was too dry by all accounts (Lemon Haze) and another entrants Headband bags (actually had cheese in them!!!) I don't see the point of the competition the way it is set up to be honest. There are 29 coffeeshops and it's always the same bods that win, because they throw loads of cash at advertising and sponsorships...The larger coffeeshops should stand back and let the other folks have a chance (I am not saying they don't produce good stuff!!!BTW - just they got the dough.)

As usual there was long legged lovelies from companies like Canna dropping by the coffeeshops and handing in their bags of throw away pens and magnets and whatever. This from the GA is the best thing I saw....(it wasn't their Headband that had cheese in it) They actually entered Kif in the hash section (they got 3rd prize with their Grey HAze kif)

These are actually about the length of king size papers


----------



## McFunk (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a perfect giveaway for you! 
Right-on, man. 

I don't usually make blanket statements_(<~~and that was one)_ ...but, if it has money pinned to it...magazines, Radio, TV, any media or commercial event. it's corrupt in some way. That sucks, man. It's a waste of a potential information sharing and scientific gathering in that caseBummer.

But Damn DST, you went to this shindig?... I wanna' come hang out with you!!!
I've never been to an event like that. I know they have 'em, I've just never gone. I will though


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

McFunk said:


> That's a perfect giveaway for you!
> Right-on, man.
> 
> I don't usually make blanket statements_(<~~and that was one)_ ...but, if it has money pinned to it...magazines, Radio, TV, any media or commercial event. it's corrupt in some way. That sucks, man. It's a waste of a potential information sharing and scientific gathering in that caseBummer.
> ...


 To be honest McFunk, nah, I didn't go to the hall where they had stands, etc, I was hanging in the coffeeshop where the real party's was at,+ speaking to bods as they were coming and going. Peeps have to walk around to the shops to buy the weed on offer. The shops sell little judges bags of what they have entered.

They have parties at night which can be rockin, sometimes some cool bands

It is really nice seeing all the peeps though. Love of weed is worldwide for sure.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2009)

DST said:


> To be honest McFunk, nah, I didn't go to the hall where they had stands, etc, I was hanging in the coffeeshop where the real party's was at,+ speaking to bods as they were coming and going. Peeps have to walk around to the shops to buy the weed on offer. The shops sell little judges bags of what they have entered.
> 
> They have parties at night which can be rockin, sometimes some cool bands
> 
> ...


 did u take more pics? .. u do understand you live where most of us wish to be.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did u take more pics? .. u do understand you live where most of us wish to be.


I use to think that, that is why I moved here T. (having police looking up your but crack is no laughing matter...believe me) And even here it's not totally legal either...

Now theres a funny one, I am not to be trusted with my wifes camera - especially on stoned missions Last time out I lost her lens cover - woops. 


So my days out were me on my tod....upon reflection I should have taken a pic of one of the canna girls with my phone camera....ah well...was too stoned So sorry T, no pics.

Happy dayz today - not!, last night I realised my timer had broken when I was woken up at 5 oclock this morning and heard the fan still going in the grow room..... to shit timers. Off to buy another one now. Man this batch of seedlings have been getting it tight from me. That's what happens when you spend your whole time with yer tongue hanging out checking out the Canna girls asses. And here was me thinking i was a legend for getting the temps down and seeing a bit of growth action (because there has seriously been not a lot happening) I need to get this solved before Xmas because I will not be here....

Laters,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2009)

DST said:


> I use to think that, that is why I moved here T. (having police looking up your but crack is no laughing matter...believe me) And even here it's not totally legal either...
> 
> Now theres a funny one, I am not to be trusted with my wifes camera - especially on stoned missions Last time out I lost her lens cover - woops.
> 
> ...


aww dayummm... that suck .. btw my time zone is Eastern time.. i think my morning is close to your evening. but yea gotta get them things under control, dont you wish you could just water and walk away like most people think.. leave it to a stoner to want to grow fickle plant like mj


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey fellas... DST, you got a nice little journal going on here. Sorry I missed the action up till now.

T, McFunk, Scotty... I hope there is room for one more.

I find it extremely cool that you hung out with Bone thugs and harmony. And am jealous of being near the canna girls. The only fine girls around here into weed have leaves.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey fellas... DST, you got a nice little journal going on here. Sorry I missed the action up till now.
> 
> T, McFunk, Scotty... I hope there is room for one more.
> 
> I find it extremely cool that you hung out with Bone thugs and harmony. And am jealous of being near the canna girls. The only fine girls around here into weed have leaves.


Hey Jig, it's a tight little group on this thread, but a vertical lover is always welcome.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2009)

Not much action been missed up until now to be honest. Most of the growin has been in my dreams, but now that I am over the technical hitches (lights too close, heat, lights on 24 hours, timers breaking, etc, etc, etc....) things are already improving. The original Dirty Dozen (13 seeds= 5 Cali O, and 8 Headband) that were as Yellow as a bunch of scared bananas, have now pretty much all got some form of green back. Due to the lights being on constant, the Wee-Yins are pretty much tight noded - but with tiny tiny small leaves(very cute if you are into that sort of thing). 

I have given them some half BN grond (supermix) so hopefully that will give them the boost required. The new coco I am growin gin doesn't have any added nute (like my previous one did) so this is new ground for me.

Last week was just a mare, my companies court case didn't go as planned, I lost out on a 20 grand contract, and my Mum's house was broken into and jewelry of around 15k was taken....all in all, just fekkin Bore off last week. Roll on this week brothers and sisters.

Thelma and Louise are still hanging around, and the other kushlings are also still alive. I have a whole new spread of Headband seeds in the nursery on the go as well. Added a cool white fluro in there as well for paranoia of not having enough of the right light range. All the cfl's I can find here are warm light (2700 i think) CFL growers always say 6500 for veg....not sure why they are so rare in NL)

Yesterday I also added some shelfs into the grow space so I can have some of the girls up there as well (I have got about 2.5 metre height to play with.) Just been thinking of how I can engineer a pot/grow-bag to grow over the side (few ideas on that front so far....One was to have a grow bag with the plant coming out the side, and a hole in the top to add water/nutes...) 

The HB are fairly small growing plants so the shelf is about 3-4 feet above the other girls (I don't see them getting much taller than that). The OG Kush's, which always go lanky on me, will be put on the floor. Not sure what the Cali O will turn out like so that will be placed wherever.

At the moment, temps are between 24-27c, humidity is hanging around at 55. Will put some pics up soon. 

It's a blue sky today which is a change from the constant grey and rain we have been getting (as I said, scratch last week from the records). The sign of good things to come - groetjes mijn groene vrienden.

Pics later,

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2009)

man, alot goin on huh?.. ill just wait for pics.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright, DST!
Over the hump, man

It's a new day, month, a new season coming up, too. 

Good stuff on it's way to ya', I think

Now that all that crap is out of the way, you can enjoy.

Have a great one, _my green friend!_(I looked it up)


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheers for the +'ve vibes gents, always welcome. Shall I call you Mr vanMcFunk now? 
I don't want to blow my own trumpet, but I will, the owner of the Grey Area asked me today why I had the tastiest weed in Amsterdam, Yup, I was shocked, I amkiss-ass to those guys in there, they got the bomb weed. I told him, it's because of all the lovin it gets (and that includes RIU folks, the positive energy i get from this place is enough to grow plants on its own it's so intense) So i left feeling really uplifted (I think the  helped), i got home and I had a Suppliers Agreement to sign waiting in my inbox - to a very large company, 23000 employees (fek me, I just finished reading it - ) So thems is the ups for today.

I got 2 new cfl's that cost me a fekkin fortune - but they are the only 6500 I could find in Amsterdam...I am telling you, it's all 2700 warm light (I have that already,) the guy in the shop was telling me thats all they make here - mmmmnnn????

Anyhoo, the new cfl's are in place alongside the other cfl's and strip lights in the nursery. I think that makes around 170w of cfl's. Pic of the nursery below (I never thought I'd use my economics books again). 

When I say nursery, I have a nursery in the main grow area as well (not much difference in plant size) Anyway, check the little buggers out below, the tiny one is a Cali O, it's got like mini-me leaves, mad. I am not worried about these anymore though, they are going to spread like the clap now. Then I'll get the best of the nursery girls on the shelves, and then pass some over to another grow I am starting in another stratosphere other than this one - may be an entry to the 400w club again). The HB is on like it's 4th node (pic name - Yin1), it's still tiny. This reminds me of the way the clones of the HB grow....strange because the first set of seeds were not like that.

Then we have Thelma and Louise - not much to say there. They seem to just be hanging around flicking each others beans. Dirty girls,,,,

Sad little triple T is just that, quite sad. but still alive and will produce something goddamnit!!!

The pics have names so you'll get the jist of it peeps.

Next plant update will be more interesting, me's promise to the gods of ganj me's do

Sweetness and Peace to all,

DST

I hope you kush lovers are as stoned as me the noo

oh and a little one that just popped into my grey matter - this American guy came up to me today and said that in the US the media are saying they have a new drug, it's called OG Kush.....quick, drag your kids inside, reefer madness is here...aaaaaagghghggghggghhhh


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 1, 2009)

"oh and a little one that just popped into my grey matter - this American guy came up to me today and said that in the US the media are saying they have a new drug, it's called OG Kush.....quick, drag your kids inside, reefer madness is here...aaaaaagghghggghggghhhh"

Lmao... dumm dumm dummm.... it's the devil in flower form, it's Satan's aphrodesiac, it's what you hoped your kids would NEVER find out about, and now it's here...... *evil harmony rising to an 'orrible climax* OG KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's worse than ecstasy, cocaine, and acid combined! It's on par with heroin, and you can get addicted by just looking at it! Lock your children, pets, and anything else you value away! The OG is a coming!

Haha, ah man I'm just stoned off some Kush and had to do it... As McFunk said, you're over the hump - congrats man, and keep ya head up.

I'm beaming you some sweet Cali vibes over to you n' yer gals in the 'dam... don't be alarmed if your plants start to take off to the sky, it's just a little StarTrek magic.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 1, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> "oh and a little one that just popped into my grey matter - this American guy came up to me today and said that in the US the media are saying they have a new drug, it's called OG Kush.....quick, drag your kids inside, reefer madness is here...aaaaaagghghggghggghhhh"
> 
> Lmao... dumm dumm dummm.... it's the devil in flower form, it's Satan's aphrodesiac, it's what you hoped your kids would NEVER find out about, and now it's here...... *evil harmony rising to an 'orrible climax* OG KUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's worse than ecstasy, cocaine, and acid combined! It's on par with heroin, and you can get addicted by just looking at it! Lock your children, pets, and anything else you value away! The OG is a coming!
> 
> ...


LMAO!

That some funny shtuff!

Some good OG Kush news on the Funk Front! I have roots one ONE.(out of 23 so far) S L O W but better than yesterday.

Hey,DST.
I think you posted a while back that you do some heavy and speedbag workouts. Ahhhh...! I'miss it!
I've had a couple surgeries on my hands and don't do much heavy bag work anymore.(jacks-up my guitar playin' ) But still love to work the speedbag. (though I'm slacking)
I built this rack so I could dance all the way around the bag. I used edge glued stock and it split a while back, but I'll re glue it.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

The positive vibes are flowin gents, I am tellin ya they are. 2 more little HB aliens looked like they had popped their heads out of Sigourneys stomach this morning. Little nursery looks like they had a party last night and all the girls been gettin it on. Even Thelma and Louise have stopped flicking each others beans and are busy growing - hahahaha. Not been out to check the other grow nursery, but will do in a while.

McFunk, I am loving that bag, I want one!!! This is the big brute that I take me frustrations out on. If you look at the top you can see where the old hook was. The ceiling is reinforced concrete with metal cages running through, so you need a combo of an electric and a concrete drill bit to get through the fekking thing!!! The first hook I put in lasted around 6 months - it was hanging out about 2mm too much. One day I gave it a serious doing and it just snapped out the roof. I was looking at my glove like - WTF!! But no, it was not my incredible strength, it was my shoddy DIY I just started training again on Monday after 4 weeks off with a knee problem - it happens from time to time - I had 3 operations on my knee back in the day.

Just a quick one on the Reefer Madness. Yesterday I heard of a weed called Heroi-jauna as in heroine!! Now that's just wrong IMO. It's worse than Green Crack. Do weed growers have no clue on how to market their products!!!! Mind you, Tactical Nuclear Pengiun as a beer name...mmmmm???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2009)

'Reefermans Herijuana' from Reeferman Seeds	
This shockingly strong indica is so potent that most people simply should not smoke it. After vaporizing three hits, I finally understood the strains given name. 

The flavor, best appreciated in a vaporizer, is candied and hashy, though not overwhelming. The high (or low) is what is noteworthy. I have a very high tolerance and it still made me stutter; I was unstable -bumping into things and even slightly paranoid. Imagine what it would do to a lightweight. 

I would etimate this bud at 25% THC at least, probably more. It seems stronger than G-13. In fact, it seems stronger than 50% THC hash that I have smoked. A nap was inevitable, the kind of nap when you wake up the next day with your eyes still glued shut and a hang-over! 

The lineage is Nth. Lights x Hash Plant, but these genetics are from the "old school" -not exactly the same as you would get in AmDam these days. Recommended for love making, appetite stimulation, inducing sleep, or if you just like knockout indicas. Hope you didn't have any plans for the rest of the day! -- Jason King, The Cannabible


its pretty sought after over in here in the states.

http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2069&category=Elite Genetics << on my wishlist


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2009)

now, green crack dont sound good.. i've sold n waatchedd ppl deal with crack addiction almost half my life.. i wouldnt smoke any thing wit the name crack


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now, green crack dont sound good.. i've sold n waatchedd ppl deal with crack addiction almost half my life.. i wouldnt smoke any thing wit the name crack


 I'lll second that, T, and I ain't going near anything that is called after Herione either. Scotland is just awash with junk, brown, h, call it what you want, most people have seen Trainspotting - well Leith in Edinburgh is where my family are from, and it's just wrong. 6 of us grew up together, I have 1 mate who is a millionaire, who I blame for causing the financial meltdown (he worked for Lehmans) 1 who died of an H overdose, 2 others who are till this day, still brown junkies (no matter what they say) and the other lad - crack, last I heard he was running up the street with an axe in his hand screaming at the top of his voice..

By the sounds of the Cannabible description, don't think I would want to smoke Hero-whatever the fek it's called.

Funny quote I heard yesterday.

"Is it pureo, or is it Euro?"

My American friend was telling me this is what his bud asks him when he comes to the Dam (too many people smoke with tobacco here) I was pi$$in maself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2009)

DST said:


> I'lll second that, T, and I ain't going near anything that is called after Herione either. Scotland is just awash with junk, brown, h, call it what you want, most people have seen Trainspotting - well Leith in Edinburgh is where my family are from, and it's just wrong. 6 of us grew up together, I have 1 mate who is a millionaire, who I blame for causing the financial meltdown (he worked for Lehmans) 1 who died of an H overdose, 2 others who are till this day, still brown junkies (no matter what they say) and the other lad - crack, last I heard he was running up the street with an axe in his hand screaming at the top of his voice..
> 
> By the sounds of the Cannabible description, don't think I would want to smoke Hero-whatever the fek it's called.
> 
> ...



lol.. i never understood why a lot of Europeans smoke with tobacco..


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

it's just a culture thing..... I guess it originates from us mostly getting hash traditionally. We seldom saw weed (in Scotland anyway) until indoor growing popped it's head up. It was mostly bricks of weed, sometimes good, sometime bad before skunk arrived. Personally I don't smoke tobacco, but I know a lot of peeps that do.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 2, 2009)

DST said:


> I'lll second that, T, and I ain't going near anything that is called after Herione either. Scotland is just awash with junk, brown, h, call it what you want, most people have seen Trainspotting - well Leith in Edinburgh is where my family are from, and it's just wrong. 6 of us grew up together, I have 1 mate who is a millionaire, who I blame for causing the financial meltdown (he worked for Lehmans) 1 who died of an H overdose, 2 others who are till this day, still brown junkies (no matter what they say) and the other lad - crack, last I heard he was running up the street with an axe in his hand screaming at the top of his voice..
> 
> By the sounds of the Cannabible description, don't think I would want to smoke Hero-whatever the fek it's called.
> 
> ...


HA! (pur-O, eur-O) that's hilarious... Yeah I've been hearing that 'Green Crack name pop up here and there recently. A horrible name for sure, but them kids just eat thatshit up. Folks who buy off the street 'round me just don't care what they get.
It's ridiculous.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2069&category=Elite Genetics << on my wishlist


I checked this out T. Sounds very good - crossed with the Sour D for added taste. Kinda like Headband on smack. Weird name though - ELTE - Heri OG Kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2009)

elite is the breeder.. but the seeds are no more cuz he got busted over he summer.. so they are pretty rare..

he bred my seeds too, which is why i want a male so i can keep playin these genetics.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 2, 2009)

DST said:


> The positive vibes are flowin gents, I am tellin ya they are. 2 more little HB aliens looked like they had popped their heads out of Sigourneys stomach this morning. Little nursery looks like they had a party last night and all the girls been gettin it on. Even Thelma and Louise have stopped flicking each others beans and are busy growing - hahahaha. Not been out to check the other grow nursery, but will do in a while.
> 
> McFunk, I am loving that bag, I want one!!! This is the big brute that I take me frustrations out on. If you look at the top you can see where the old hook was. The ceiling is reinforced concrete with metal cages running through, so you need a combo of an electric and a concrete drill bit to get through the fekking thing!!! The first hook I put in lasted around 6 months - it was hanging out about 2mm too much. One day I gave it a serious doing and it just snapped out the roof. I was looking at my glove like - WTF!! But no, it was not my incredible strength, it was my shoddy DIY I just started training again on Monday after 4 weeks off with a knee problem - it happens from time to time - I had 3 operations on my knee back in the day.
> 
> Just a quick one on the Reefer Madness. Yesterday I heard of a weed called Heroi-jauna as in heroine!! Now that's just wrong IMO. It's worse than Green Crack. Do weed growers have no clue on how to market their products!!!! Mind you, Tactical Nuclear Pengiun as a beer name...mmmmm???


Great news on the girls, DST!
See? The pendulum always swings back and forth. Equal and opposite reaction and all that stuff

That's a spiffy bag. My heavy isn't as long so it swings out pretty far. And it's sand. Is yours wave? I always liked the longer bags at the gym. They absorb impact better and like I said & don't seem to swing as much.(Don't dig the combo of swing back force+impact force.)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2009)

McFunk said:


> (Don't dig the combo of swing back force+impact force.)


Ha... I don't know jack about punching bags... only that I tried hitting on a long one at my buddys house.

I gave it a few hits... felt good, hit it pretty strongly and it swung back, so I thought.... 'yeah, here's my chance'... my dumb ass loaded up and hit the bitch as it came back.

Let's just say that was the last time I hit a bag and my wrist is still mad.

One thing about the green crack... My co-op has been selling GC clones for a while now... I guess becuase people don't like the name, they just started calling it 'Green Cush'.

http://lamedicalmarijuana.com/selection.html


----------



## McFunk (Dec 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Let's just say that was the last time I hit a bag and my wrist is still mad.


Exactly!

Hey! I've been looking for my humidifier for the clone area for DAYS!
I just found it in the picture on your thread of my speedbag, up on a shelf!
Awesome!(and weird) Ha!

OK, sorry bout the jack, DST.
I'm just stoked


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2009)

McFunk, no worries, this thread is for jacking. That kinda looks like my dehumidifier.....I am using this thing by a company called Bison. You just fill it up every now and then with like rocks of this salt like substance. Keeps my humidity down below 60!! Was only like 10 euros...
The bag is just material (lycra/cotton) filled, 180cm, weighs in around 70 kilo. I love the feeling of giving it a roundhouse when it's recoiling back....

Jig, I hear you on hitting a bag on recoil, when I started I had the same thing. Generally what has happened is that you have fired into the bag without stretching and warming up....most of my injuries have come about from just hitting the bag as I walked past it (then thinking, wtf did I do that for - haha) I always give my hands and wrists a good work out before punching now. Sorry that advise won't help you now, but try holding your arm out, and pulling back on your fingers to stretch the muscles, or/ lay your hand out flat, with your other hand behind it and adjacent, twist the hand away from you....this is how I warm my hands up, so I would imagine it will help.....(not sure if that explanation is clear!)

Peace gents,

DST

action shot at old house - this was when I started 5 years ago - lmao at those pads, and I am not up on my toes either - bad bad bad.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2009)

So it was off to the grow shop yesterday to have a chat about timers. Woke up at 5 oclock with my dear wife lying on her back snoring. Couldn't get back to sleep so got up and discovered...yup, yet again the light etc was still on. Basically the 600w has been burning through the timers. So I purchased 2 specially adapted timers designed for 600w. I stayed up last night to ensure the lights went of at 2am with the new time...which they did. I was almost tempted to change it to on at 6- off at 12...but decided against that.

Triple T is on her first set of 3 leaves now, the twins are still going along, ocassionaly flicking bean. As for the rest, they are still small but greener than ever. I was looking at one of them, it looks like the bloody tricolour flag..

ok, i'm off to bake myself.

Laters,

DST


Part2 - Sunday. wife making risotto - I am updating pics.

So here we are at week 796 for the seedlings (or thats what it feels like) but I am just going with +/-1 week from that other time that shall remain unmentionable. I could even say, +1 day from when i got my super strong 600w resistant timers. Who knows what was going on during the night before that.

The nursery has had some comings and going. 2 deaths on the seed front - ones that jist didnae make it chiefs!!! Triple T is getting its second set of 3 leaves, finally, ah tell ya, it might have been kept back a year at pre school. but it's gonna rock!! Thelma and Louise have began to even out on the colour front. Slowly slowly catchy monkey..Also got some date palm seeds down the bottom there. not sure what will happen with them if anything...





Thelma and Louise





Triple T





One of the Headbands in the nursery





One of the Headbands that was fried, getting back to norm.





One of the OG kushlings - looks like it is starting to enjoy the 6500k cool light cfl's.







And then we have the girls under the hps, we are getting there (as you can see above and below) I will be adding girls from the nursery in there soon up on the shelfs.

Pic of the Cali Orange.





And a slightly different angle/size. You can see the old damaged leaves vs/ the new leaves. Something +'ve is happening






So that's the meisjes. 

Easy going peeps, hope you have a good Sunday evening.

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2009)

Found this website for lovers of vaporizers
http://www.de-verdamper.nl/

Was a link from this website:
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/index.html this is worth looking at just to read some of the English, or - Engels, als de Nederlander zeggen (particularly the seed descriptions.)

Which also ships to the US by the looks of things. Pricey for heavy equipment, but they also got seeds on there. I was looking at Hollands Hope (among others) for an outdoor grow next year...!?

Just booked my flights to Cape Town for the World Cup in 2010, it's gonna be a trip!


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2009)

And a quick pic update. Even since yesterday I can see the change in the little Yins. Through my earlier investigation I have discovered that the ballast my local grow shops sells, also work for metal hallide lamps....I am now pondering for a veg box....wife is gonna pagger me The ballast are only 50 euro (I spent that on cfls recently!)

So heres the grow space. I have added another shelf which will evetually take 3 plant pots (I will move that fan on the right) And then there is another space for a tall girl - about 4-5gallon pot - space bottom left) For the shelfs above I am going to use the bags the coco came in. 40 litre bags which I will lay on there side, holes in the side for the seedling to be planted, then holes on the top to water/feed. So the plants will be growing over a cliff basically. I will then tie them up to the walls so they don't dive bomb the girls below. This will take advantage of the light that is currently being wasted above (not that you can see the shelfs, but I posted in a prev pic. Don't worry if you don't understand, I do, so you will see as it comes along

Do you like my forest - hahaha, "DST loves you though girls, don't worry". 





.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 7, 2009)

DST said:


> Found this website for lovers of vaporizers
> http://www.de-verdamper.nl/
> 
> Was a link from this website:
> ...


Nice link DST, thanks. Alien's seed bank looks superb. I was looking at the 
Jock Horror and that Wos Legend From New York 47 -- 3 seeds for 19 euro
plus shipping. They claim THC % is >20 

Nice to see your bunch of ladies growin' up a bit... I think It's about time to 
take Thelma and Louise to the prom. Ask them if it's alright, k?


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Nice link DST, thanks. Alien's seed bank looks superb. I was looking at the
> Jock Horror and that Wos Legend From New York 47 -- 3 seeds for 19 euro
> plus shipping. They claim THC % is >20
> 
> ...


Funny, we just watched Carrie the other night!!!
But yes indeed, Thelma and Louise will be going to the prom shortly. They will be placed high up on the cliff!! 

I am going to have a proper look through their seedbank when I have time.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2009)

DST said:


> Just booked my flights to Cape Town for the World Cup in 2010, it's gonna be a trip!


Brother.... guess what! My wife and I applied to buy tickets a few months ago... and luckily we got drawn to buy tickets to a group game. As you are aware they just drew the teams... guess which game we got.

Holland v Denmark

I'm pretty stoked. Not sure when we are going to fly in, or stay yet, but it will be a grand time for sure. We are meeting a friend who's coming from England. Maybe we can all go to a pub.

Also... my wife snores too. I love it, haha.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Brother.... guess what! My wife and I applied to buy tickets a few months ago... and luckily we got drawn to buy tickets to a group game. As you are aware they just drew the teams... guess which game we got.
> 
> Holland v Denmark
> 
> ...


Awesome, good times are coming. 

I think The Dutchies are playing in the Cape Town area (deffo the best place in South Africa to be.) A word of warning, start looking into your flights sooner rather than later. My wifes Mother said that there are companies just block booking flights, airlines are looking to borrow planes, etc, etc. It's getting mad. We don't have tickets yet, thought we'd do the flights first. We applied online but need to wait until end of Jan to find out. My wifes company also works for a major sports brand involved in the World CUp, so we are also trying to blag some tickets.

Will keep you posted.

Oh, and if you are gonna find me anywhere, it will be in the pub

DST


----------



## McFunk (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update, brother.

Looks like ya' have things dialed-in!

Looking forward to the "leaning over a cliff" thing!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheers McFunk. Will put some pics up soon of my cliff babies. Just got a couple of things to do in the Octopuses Garden first.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

So here's the chicks hanging oot eh their cribs on the cliff. Got 3 OG Kush (inc Triple T) and another Headband.

So I have wrapped the 40l coco sacks with black/white sheeting. Cut two squares for the girls to be transplanted into. Sealed them with duct tape and left a slit for the girth of the stem to grow. I have made blowholes in the tops of the bags to water/feed. This strain of OG Kush seeds I got are real stretchers so I want to train them along the back wall. We shall see. All I need is a fan to direct onto them now. Will take a look for that tomorrow.












We all know this one (well Peeps in the know do!)






The blowholes for watering





And last but def not least. We have our OG Kush in there 4 gallon pot/prom. Doing these girls in some new soil I bought today. Has a complete range of organic fert goodies in there...will need to watch on the nutes though.



Wow - didn't realise that pic would come out so small....


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 8, 2009)

Oooo, some bold girls... hope they're not afraid of heights.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Oooo, some bold girls... hope they're not afraid of heights.


 original strains from the Himalayas,
they'll be right -haha. I am just sitting here thinking I should have purchased longer trays for the drainage under those bags....ah well. Oh, and I will tie everything up when they bigger. Don't want any joining the para regiment.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 8, 2009)

Meh, looks as if the trays will suffice DST... I mean, it'll be easy to tell if/when you need to switch anyway.

I just tried some HB for the first time yesterday. Amazing shit! But, a buddy of mine has some 

OG beans that he's looking to donate to fellow growers. You mentioned the seeds you have tend to stretch, 

anything else worth mentioning about growing the strain man?.. it'll be my first OG endeavor.


----------



## McFunk (Dec 8, 2009)

That's really cool, DST!

TTT's lookin' good, dontcha' think?

This is gonna' be awesome!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Meh, looks as if the trays will suffice DST... I mean, it'll be easy to tell if/when you need to switch anyway.
> 
> I just tried some HB for the first time yesterday. Amazing shit! But, a buddy of mine has some
> 
> ...


OG I would highly recommend topping and LST'ing, because of the stretch (but then you may have slightly different genetics over there) If you can, super crop, the buds go mad, that's why I am hoping that gravity will make the buds on these OG kush girls heavy and dense.
DONT foliar feed, they are so sticky and dense that it causes mildew (I am 100% certain that's what caused the mildew I had)
100% - you have to take them past week 9.
Feed them like there is no tomorrow. I fed twice weekly, grow, and PK13+14.
Ok, I'll stop now. Of course I am always open for answering any Q's Scotty.



McFunk said:


> That's really cool, DST!
> 
> TTT's lookin' good, dontcha' think?
> 
> This is gonna' be awesome!


Much happier with the girls now McFunk. And Triple T's looking pretty smokin, I think she should like her new home. I have grown two kushes in the same growing medium before, so she should get along with her neighbour ok.

When I transplanted the girls today, their roots were down at the bottom of the pots so everything seems good down-under.

Looking forward to this now.

Peace

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2009)

Talking about all this stretch makes me think about my favorite anti stretch tool in HCO's Bushmaster. It's perfect for stopping vertical growth right where you want it to stop. I'm think you've read about it on my thread DST. And I guess you use gravity, so you aren't scared of HCO products. The Bushmaster is just amazing in what it does.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2009)

do you mean the product gravity, or the other kind ?

And are u worried about roots violating each other?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Talking about all this stretch makes me think about my favorite anti stretch tool in HCO's Bushmaster. It's perfect for stopping vertical growth right where you want it to stop. I'm think you've read about it on my thread DST. And I guess you use gravity, so you aren't scared of HCO products. The Bushmaster is just amazing in what it does.


Hey Jig, I may look into this, but I can't admit to thinking about using it before you mentioned it. As far as gravity, I was actually talking about natural gravity (although I have also heard of the product Gravity - probably also from your thread.) Have you used the stuff before on organic grows?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you mean the product gravity, or the other kind ?
> 
> And are u worried about roots violating each other?


Hi T, I was watching the clip on Omega systems on RIU and the guy was talking about how plants rectify themselfs when put under gravity stress, the same theory as super cropping, LST, etc. So by having the plants hanging like that, with the branches tied then gravity will (should) take it's natural course. Which will help with these stretchy girls.

As far as roots violating each other, I done it in a 4 gallon pot before with 2 kush plants, they each produced as much as the single plants (that were in individual smaller pots.) So, no, nae violating going on in the Octopus's Garden.

Me oot,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2009)

cool, good luck with that...i've never seen this done. are you going off of example, or is this a self created project?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, good luck with that...i've never seen this done. are you going off of example, or is this a self created project?


 Well most of the vertical grows I have seen have been with hyrdo. Jigs grow is also hydro, but utilises plants grown from the bottom up. Some of the hyro grows I have seen have plants on levels, this guys has his on a grow wall - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/269407-600w-vertical-medicine-cabinet-grow-6.html 

The levels is where I thought about the steps at first. Then the space grew, and so did the levels. Then I was looking at the light going above the vertical bulb. And that is when the shelf thing came in. Was puzzling how to grow them on the shelfs, as I thought once they were in pots that they would then be another foot or so above the light- so just bastardised a few ideas, and slung this together - a bit ghetto, but hey, sometimes thats what feels good


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

oh, and I am also thinking of some sort of counter balance/weight to put on the bags when the Yins start getting heavy...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2009)

interesting design.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2009)

DST said:


> oh, and I am also thinking of some sort of counter balance/weight to put on the bags when the Yins start getting heavy...


i would definitely recommend u do that. we dont mind the hanging, just dont want any of the girls going suicidal


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> interesting design.....


Cheers TLD, lets hope it works out. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i would definitely recommend u do that. we dont mind the hanging, just dont want any of the girls going suicidal


We could call them, Lemming Skunk plants.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 9, 2009)

If I understand it correctly, it should work out just fine


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Have you used the stuff before on organic grows?


I have never grown organically... so no.

However... I made a commitment to myself last night to go organic from here on out. So give me 6 monthes or so... I'll tell you all about how to use HCO products in an organic setting.

That's funny I thought you were talking about the other kind of gravity.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I have never grown organically... so no.
> 
> However... I made a commitment to myself last night to go organic from here on out. So give me 6 monthes or so... I'll tell you all about how to use HCO products in an organic setting.
> 
> That's funny I thought you were talking about the other kind of gravity.


i like hco.. ive used bushmaster and purple maxx.. but my hydro store doesnt sell it anymore


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna try the bushmaster. Its too late for this grow but next time for sure. I hope I get the OG pheno again with this last seed. I'm seeing the stretchyness of the og in my BUKU girl now. When I read that you found they were stretchy I got excited cause I knew I got the og pheno, she has the classic og huge wide leaves and now the stretch. My clone is the sativa pheno I'm thinking more of a Burmese side to it... I dunno.... I'm baked off some BUKU right now I'll tell ya that much. When is the next bike ride around town DST? I want to see some more pics of the dam.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw the stuff online T, but I guess you have probably seen that. Not sure if you are like me and not to keen on online purchases...




theloadeddragon said:


> If I understand it correctly, it should work out just fine


All 4 of the girls have now pointed up, so we have a little bit of a banana bend to the stem...which is what I was hoping for. This should get that stem nice and thick. So day 2 all is going to plan sop far. 



jigfresh said:


> I have never grown organically... so no.
> 
> However... I made a commitment to myself last night to go organic from here on out. So give me 6 monthes or so... I'll tell you all about how to use HCO products in an organic setting.
> 
> That's funny I thought you were talking about the other kind of gravity.


It's amazing how the written word can be taken in so many different ways. I am going to look out for this stuff around town. 

Thing about my local grow store, they are what we call "Echte Amsterdammers", Echte means Real. So everything to them is simple, You should have seen their faces when I asked them about Metal Halide "oh no, we ushe HPS for evershing, from day 1 yesh!" These guys even have their own fertilzers. But they are a damn cheap store I can tell you!!



greenfirekilla420 said:


> I wanna try the bushmaster. Its too late for this grow but next time for sure. I hope I get the OG pheno again with this last seed. I'm seeing the stretchyness of the og in my BUKU girl now. When I read that you found they were stretchy I got excited cause I knew I got the og pheno, she has the classic og huge wide leaves and now the stretch. My clone is the sativa pheno I'm thinking more of a Burmese side to it... I dunno.... I'm baked off some BUKU right now I'll tell ya that much. When is the next bike ride around town DST? I want to see some more pics of the dam.


 Hey GFK, yup, they do seem to be lanky ladies. If I compare my last summers grow where I vegged with daylight, the Headbands were like little stalky girls, and the OG's were nearly 30% taller. I'd be interested to see what gravity (the product) would do to the OG's. I saw it online for like $200 for a gallon (seems pricey - but then I am a tight ass Scot)

If you wanna see some of my latest pics of the dam, go to this thread by Jesters missus
https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-87.html

I will put some more up in this thread just for you though GFK!!!

Have a good day guys (and ladies, if there are any lurking around in the shadows)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 10, 2009)

I have never purchased anything online, and will never..... no.... I have friends that don't mind ordering things though


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Nice link DST, thanks. Alien's seed bank looks superb. I was looking at the
> Jock Horror and that Wos Legend From New York 47 -- 3 seeds for 19 euro
> plus shipping. They claim THC % is >20
> 
> ...


Well Scotty, don't mean to bite you, but today I ordered the NY47 that you had your beady eye on....as you say, the 20% plus was very interesting (for only 19 euro). I also ordered the Black Jack fem and some Mango seeds that I may try some crosses with. I think I will use the Black Jack for my outdoor grow in the summer. They said it can get up to 3metres!!! fek yeh, that would be interesting for the neighbours....plus I haven't seen a greenhouse to buy that is that high!!!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 11, 2009)

DST said:


> Well Scotty, don't mean to bite you, but today I ordered the NY47 that you had your beady eye on....as you say, the 20% plus was very interesting (for only 19 euro). I also ordered the Black Jack fem and some Mango seeds that I may try some crosses with. I think I will use the Black Jack for my outdoor grow in the summer. They said it can get up to 3metres!!! fek yeh, that would be interesting for the neighbours....plus I haven't seen a greenhouse to buy that is that high!!!


Haha, nice one. Man can't to see that finish out...

3 meters!?! Whew! Let's hope it turns out to be just as
much of a winning hand as advertised. 

Yep, gonna have to get crafty n whip up yer own little 3 meter-
friendly contraption.... Not a problem for you I presume with 
all of the crap you got lying around  
-you know I mean that in a positive fashion


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Haha, nice one. Man can't to see that finish out...
> 
> 3 meters!?! Whew! Let's hope it turns out to be just as
> much of a winning hand as advertised.
> ...


 I know, I was spying a place in the corner of my garden, thinking of doing like a tomato plant thing, with a couple of blackjacks thrown in:






I could probably put one of these together, as this is only 1m70 I think (or possible 1m50, but along these lines...it's only 35 euro to buy. After buying all the extra little bits of crap I would end up needing to make one, I would be as well buying something like this. Perhaps my wife will let me put them in the green house we are supposedly getting...we shall see. I've not even had a bloody email confirmation from them yet.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 11, 2009)

What if ya try and connect two of them together- stacked you know? Cut off the roof on the lower tent, connect it to another on top?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2009)

So after the request of GFK, You wan pikcha!, I give you pikcha...... 

Here's a few pics of my late afternoon, early evening cycle ride, with quite a large  break in between. The sun was setting so I headed up to a place called Nemo. This is like a science centre - great for taking your kids to. When we have visitors we always take them along and I sneak off to the pub (never actually been inside apart from the cafe.) It looks kinda like a sunken ship, some may recognise it. But you can walk all the way up its stairs. So that's what I done, well I actually ran, so if the shots are fuzzy...that's why.

The names of them are on their attachments, but a sample for anyone who doesn't want to browse. These are all cropped and reduced so that they can be uploaded.....I hate that! 

Sunset - Amsterdam from Nemo







I wanted to put this up not because of the Grasshopper. But because of the Beurs van Berlage - a Dutch architect who predominantly used bricks for all his buildings of many different shapes and sizes. So it's on the right of the afore mentioned coffeeshop.






This was taken not in the red light that most people go to, but the one behind the Nieuwezijds voorburgwal, near to the Grey Area - Teerketelsteeg. I just thought it was great these kids playing football with the Red lights in the background.






And of course, for the Bong stop - Xmas at the GA.







Peace,

DST

pic of plants will follow - perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2009)

I was planning on picking up some of the HCO bushmaster but the funds just werent there when it was time. Oh well I'm cracking a pure haze seed to grow 12/12 from seed I'll try the bushmaster on it when she starts stretching like crazy.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 11, 2009)

And wow those pics are amazing. I can't wait for the day I get to take a trip out to the dam been wanting to go since I was a teenager....


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> What if ya try and connect two of them together- stacked you know? Cut off the roof on the lower tent, connect it to another on top?


 mmmnn, now you got me thinking. But then I think I could build a frame with bits of 2/4. I am sure my local diy sells that green cover....Imagine, a 3m high tree.....better start vegging it now, I've got just the pot for it


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 11, 2009)

DST said:


> mmmnn, now you got me thinking. But then I think I could build a frame with bits of 2/4. I am sure my local diy sells that green cover....Imagine, a 3m high tree.....better start vegging it now, I've got just the pot for it


Yeah, your bath tub will do.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Yeah, your bath tub will do.


Lol, now that would be ideal Scotty!!! We spent a little bit extra on our bathroom when we built it. Rainfall showers and Italian designer taps, blah blah. The person who actually helped us design it was a Transsexual (who obviously know their bathrooms.) 

We ended up buying an extra deep bath - it's like the most un-envrionmentally friendly thing you seen. Takes up about the yearly national water usage of Ethiopia. 

I have got a ten gallon+ pot that is sitting outside full of rainwater at the mo!!! That seems ideal. Better start saving for soil/coco.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

So here's the Yins, 1 weeks after dialing things in. I have just checked a couple of times through the night that the system had shut down (I actually woke up thinking about it - how sad.) Don't know about others, but if I need to wake up, I just need to tell myself that, and I will generally wake up around 5 minutes before I need to. So twice I was up at 5am checking.... All was good.

So fairly happy with the progress. I think the girls that have been in there are happier. The Cliff Babies are still settling in. Triple T hasn't done much, looks a bit sad to me, but it has turned upwards. Will keep my eye on it. The little Headband seems to like it, as you can see, it has also got the little bend thing going on. The Cali Orange are going to be a lot taller than the Headbands, which is okay as they are on the basement level, Headbands on maisonette and first, 2nd floor respectively.

Thelma and Louise





One of the Cali O's






Triple T






Headband Cliff Baby






Okay folks, have a good weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2009)

Well this is what I woke up to this morning. A frozen balcony, wish I could have some of those rosemary genes in my MJ plants....not bothered one bit by the frost!!






So the temps outside are below zero, and the temps in my grow room are around 23-24c. The humidity is sticking at around 55%. Soil/coco ph is all reading a neutral 7, although I am not 100% about my ph meter and how accurate it is.
I have started on 3/4 strength BN Grond - Supermix (about 2.5 - 3ml per litre - and feeding/watering every 3-4 days), the ones in soil/coco mix (soil has some ferts in it) I am lightening up on the added ferts - mainly rainwater at the moment.

Sorry about the HPS shots, you'll just have to take my word about the fact that they are green now

Thelma and Louise - first 5 leafs showing.






Heres one of the OG Kushlings that I trf last week into a bigger pot - bit if a fuzzy shot - soz






The Cliff Headband seems to be quite happy, as does it's OG Kush neighbour. They live across the street from Triple T and her neighbour.







Triple T, all the growth seems to be in the stem, not much happening on the leaf front at the moment. If you look close it looks like there is an extension, or possibly wings growing on the stem (don't jump Triple T - it ain't worth it girl!!) Not sure what's gonna happen with her...








Here's a few of the Headbands. Some of them are showing Fat indica type leaves, some showing skinnier sativa type leaves. Again I think I will get a mix of the ogkush and sourd flavours through them....getting a bit ahead of myself though.



















And one of the Cali Orange. Again a couple of different looking phenos on these as well. Here's the one I like the most.






So plan, all going well, is to do the first top at the weekend. Then after Xmas start LST'ing them.

Peace RIU peeps,

DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good looks like they are bouncing back from the heat stress and the no rest. A couple weeks time you'll never even knew they were stressed at the start. I'll be lurking...


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet pics! 

Hey DST..... about Thelma n Louise.... 

I can't recall from your previous documented grows, but

have you grown multiple plants in a single pot before?

You're not planning on transplanting one of 'em elsewhere are ya?

....just curious. Peace bud


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

I sure do want to move into that neighborhood 

Can I build a treehouse? We can be neighbors


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking good looks like they are bouncing back from the heat stress and the no rest. A couple weeks time you'll never even knew they were stressed at the start. I'll be lurking...


 Theres all sorts around here GFK, so lurkers welcome as well



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Sweet pics!
> 
> Hey DST..... about Thelma n Louise....
> 
> ...


They are staying together Scotty.

Ok-doky, since you and T have both asked. Heres a pic of the very same strain (OG Kush) that I grew last year - not documented - There are two plants in the middle - Headbands. and there are 3 OG Kush's on each side,the back two on each side are in 1 big pot. I had to laugh, they are such tall girls....b4 I ventured into LST'ing. But yeh, they worked out fine - for me anyway.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 15, 2009)

That's the kind of reassurance I was looking for!


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> That's the kind of reassurance I was looking for!


 Glad to have put your mind at peace Scotty. 

To be honest at first I was a bit worried as the others I have grown together had grown up a little before being joined together in lesbian plant marriage. But Thelma and Louise seem just dandy geez!!


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

After several pretty brief conversations with the wife, it pans out that she was never in a month of Sundays gonna purchase me a roor. So I had been into the shop earlier in the week, spoke to the girl about getting some discount, and then yesterday returned to pick up the beastie.

:- Sorry Scotty, didn't take you advice with regards to the straight bong...MY favourite bong was always the beaker type so this was the route I went down. It's 5mil glass, with a 18m bowl, but I was also given a slide and smaller bowl from my good bud, who also said that these American style bowls are not available anymore over here, so quite stoked about that.

So here she is:





















Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm definitely jealous of that right there. That's a pretty piece. Nice on you boy to hook you up an extra bowl. Friends really rock sometimes.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm definitely jealous of that right there. That's a pretty piece. Nice on you boy to hook you up an extra bowl. Friends really rock sometimes.


 Cheers Jig, the extra bowl is a godsend, gives a much tighter draw. The 18 has a whole the size of a crater. And the glass screen for it just looks like a fiddly load of mess in waiting...
Friends rock indeed (although I think he was also quite happy with the bag of OG kush he got as well.)

Also bumped into a grower last night who has just finished off his Casey Jones...gonna try and snag a bit off him. He seemed stoked over it!!


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Well after nearly a week of waiting for an order of seeds from a Dutch supplier, I came home to the box at my front door. It's a security entry so I assume one of my neighbours let the TNT guy in, and he just left it at the front door, yeh thanks. At least they are here. Pic attached.

I have also just picked up a couple of clones. I thought they had very nice root structure (check it, props to my man with the plan) 







Anyhoo, I am keeping this one a mystery, just for shits and giggles as you say. Anyone is free to guess. Will be posting progress shots of these babies and will reveal all at the end. Pics of the cuttings attached.

Right, peace out, off to wade through the snow to the shed, temps in there are around 23-24c for the girls at the mo. All looking well. Will need to make space for the mystery women. And possibly some samples from the seeds. I figure that some of the cali o will be hairy ball bashers, so they will go for sure.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2009)

DST said:


> Anyhoo, I am keeping this one a mystery, just for shits and giggles as you say. Anyone is free to guess.


Well, it kinda looks like the infamous

*Dutch Frost*

...or possibly

*Scottish Tramp*

... maybe even

*Clint Hurdle*

I'll tell you what... that scottish tramp is the shit.... let's hope that's what it is.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

I tell you what, I've had my hands on many a bit of Scottish Tramp, never failed to please me!!! They always do you on the first hit.

I tend to stay away from Frosty Dutch ladies, had my fair share of bad experiences, so I think you are warmer with the tramp.

Shame, never experienced the Clint Hurdle....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2009)

DST said:


> Shame, never experienced the Clint Hurdle....


It was just a phase where I was experimenting... lol


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

It has a ring to it for sure...almost reminds me of something??


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Also looking forward to kicking this NewYork47 off!! I think I will leave the blackjack and do that next time around (outside as I said before). I have moved my room around a bit, and have created more space (for the 2 new mystery ladies) They have been potted in a 4 gallon and a 3 gallon pot respectively. With a mix of soil and coco. More coco in the base of the pot, and organic soil up top that gives some nice natural ferts for the veg stage (with some coco mixed through.)

I still have room for one more shelf, and then we have any cali-oranges that go a stray (i.e get hairy bigaws) So there may be room for a couple of Mango's as well....mmmmm.


----------



## autoflowerer:) (Dec 17, 2009)

hey man! glad i could stop by and check out the sick set up(props man) even if i did get here way late... 
i was lookin through the grow and i know this probably happened a while ago but im sorry ur moms house got broke into...my car was just i stolen and then my girls car got wrecked so i know the feelin. 

on a lighter note...let me ask you? where do u go to get seeds? i know you said u went to that alien shop(i cant remember the name) that u grabbed that black jack from....but who do u usually go thro a specific company or?


----------



## autoflowerer:) (Dec 17, 2009)

mangoo sounds goooood


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 17, 2009)

DST said:


> After several pretty brief conversations with the wife, it pans out that she was never in a month of Sundays gonna purchase me a roor. So I had been into the shop earlier in the week, spoke to the girl about getting some discount, and then yesterday returned to pick up the beastie.
> 
> :- Sorry Scotty, didn't take you advice with regards to the straight bong...MY favourite bong was always the beaker type so this was the route I went down. It's 5mil glass, with a 18m bowl, but I was also given a slide and smaller bowl from my good bud, who also said that these American style bowls are not available anymore over here, so quite stoked about that.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Bet you're impressed with the efficiency?

....No worries my beaker-loving friend, but I am curious... why 
are you so dedicated to that much h20?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

autoflowerer:) said:


> hey man! glad i could stop by and check out the sick set up(props man) even if i did get here way late...
> i was lookin through the grow and i know this probably happened a while ago but im sorry ur moms house got broke into...my car was just i stolen and then my girls car got wrecked so i know the feelin.
> 
> on a lighter note...let me ask you? where do u go to get seeds? i know you said u went to that alien shop(i cant remember the name) that u grabbed that black jack from....but who do u usually go thro a specific company or?


Welcome Auto!! Good to have you on board our Green submarine. The Old Dear is slowly coming round to the loss of her jewelery...I still can't get my head roun dit, that's all they took (and they were selective as well, they even left some stuff behind - and NOTHING else was touched in the house!!) My Mum was carrying all the stuff she had on holiday around town with her she was so para about leaving it in the house.....just not good vibes. 
As for cars, for the last 10 years I have only had company cars (cars are a pain) and now I got my bike, no car. I offset that against running 800+ watts of light everyday I am green honest. Plus my girls suck up a lot of Carbon....
Seeds, withouth sounding like a c_nt, I have every seed shop I want in the Dam. My experience ordering with AlienGrowshop has not left me with a great taste in my mouth, so if I am purchasing more, then I will use the shops in town (DN, Sensi, Greenhous, Barneys, Dampkring, Sagamartha (you can call for a personal meeting) and so on and so on. Then there are guys that are doing there own thing as well, just not commercial. So yeh, that's what I have.


autoflowerer:) said:


> mangoo sounds goooood


 It does, but the seed look sooooooo small. I am wondering if a plant can actually come out of these seeds.


rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Beautiful! Bet you're impressed with the efficiency?
> 
> ....No worries my beaker-loving friend, but I am curious... why
> are you so dedicated to that much h20?


 I am an Octopus Scotty, I live under the sea......I need H2O.

Okay, seriously, I have used the straight roor at the GA, and I have used the Beaker. I think the beaker is just right for me. I pull, pull, and fill right up. I think there is more space for smoke (I don't put that much water in it, it's just flatter on the bottom of the beaker), and then when brimming with smoke, lift my bowl and take a good oud lung full, clearing the chamber.
Other reasons I thought about (because I knew I would need to justify it to you china lol) I am a dosy fekker, the beakers have more give if you knock them, they wobble back and forward and then correct themselves. A straight old girl, you knock it, that it's over.
Ergonomics, really, I just like the shape, it's more pleasing to the eye. The straight's, remind me of an underfed supermodel.....me like sporty and curvey.

But it's all good, just stoked to have it bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, so I have had one guess on what my new clones are. So if you all need some inticing, then so be it.

I will send whoever guesses the correct strain, 5 of my Headband seeds for you to experiment with. All you need to do is give me an address/po box to send them to and they will be yours. For free (it is Xmas after all) OH, and of course you need to guess correctly.

So come on folks, here's the girls:


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

My guess is cannabis


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> My guess is cannabis




Well it's you and, Jig in the running Mr West. 

Guesses so far:

Scottish Tramp
Cannabis
 ????
And I really thought we had some innovative people on this site. Obviously only two innovative people on RIU.

I'll even give a prize to the funniest, most innovative quess.....just because it's Xmas. Who said the Scots where tight....


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

DST said:


> Well it's you and, Jig in the running Mr West.
> 
> Guesses so far:
> 
> ...



I didnt know u was of the blue persurasion dst. My girlfriend is half scotts lol. Can i have another guess?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> I didnt know u was of the blue persurasion dst. My girlfriend is half scotts lol. Can i have another guess?


That must be her best half then lol.

Of course Mr W, there are two competitions now.

The funniest guess, 
and then 
The real guess. 

So now I am giving away even more seeds. Santa McClaus here

Oh, and if you want to submit another funny guess, go for it.....rules are there to be bent!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

is it one of thease here on this list?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> is it one of thease here on this list?


 lol, fekkin great list bru. But I have to dissapoint and say, nae. And which vote do you want this put in, the Real Guess, or The Funny guess? although Cannabis is your funny me thinks.

Sorry, must again, Great List. Gonna go back and have another butchers.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Theres one we use to get back in the late 80's, early 90's, NLa or Northern Light a. It was a women who bread that, it was cloned for over 6 years, then I lost touch with that crowd...


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

theres an old woman that grows in this area and shes crossed a blue cheese with something they call oldlady blue, It tastes fantastic but as yet not managed to snag a cut of it. Ill tempt her with a psychosis me thinks lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

shmoking time


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Yesh, schmoked and noo ready fur the pub. But before I go.

This made me piss ma breaks....will post it up on Big P's funny thread, needs to be shared. Me finks in my stoned state.


[youtube]FdgO3cEYYTw[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

thats cute rather than funny lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Have a good evening squire, check ya later, off for a few jars.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 18, 2009)

I say its Casey Jones clones from the dude you just met recently.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

Good guess GFK, like your thinking, keep em coming folks.....if ya can be ersed that is, after all, it's only free MJ beans.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

Was out last night at a new place called the Green Light District. It's directly across from Central Station. A friend of mine is DJing there from time to time. It's got a strange interior (ships, fishing nets on the ceiling with seagulsl hanging precariously from them, and a seated area, that looks like the bridge of an old sail ship...then they play like jungle, bass, funk, dancey remixes, etc....quite streange. They also got Turkish ongs with the fruit stuff they smoke in them. They sell alcohol, and let you puff weed. Nice!!! Oh, and as I was sitting at the bar with my wife and our friend, I found an MJ seed. I was looking at it thinking, am I stoned, is this just a pip from an apple or something. But it's a fat little tiger stripped seed

So here's a few update pics I took yesterday.

Triple T is not looking good, but Thelma and Louise are going big guns. Def gonna take some cuttings of these girls.






The new mystery clones are in place and looking happy so far.





The Headband seedlings are no longer seedlings, and the Kushlings likewise, are turning into dirty little teenage trouble makers

HB:






Kushling






Couple O Cali O's, they are also looking okay.






I have put 3 Mangos, 1 Blackjack, and 1 NY47 into the germination process.







And an overhead:






Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

looking good dude. So are u gonna germ this mysrty barbagseed?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> looking good dude. So are u gonna germ this mysrty barbagseed?


 I think I might just do that china. Could be a giggle me finks. It actually looks quite fat and healthy as far as seeds go. mmmn, who knows. If anything comes of it I will call it "Portland Bille".


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

DST said:


> I think I might just do that china. Could be a giggle me finks. It actually looks quite fat and healthy as far as seeds go. mmmn, who knows. If anything comes of it I will call it "Portland Bille".


Long story about Portland bille.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2009)

very interested to see how that black jack turns out


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2009)

For last nights shenanigans I bought a pair of clogs (although we only used one), a pair of beer googles (they are made from straws, and a roll of masking tape. The stag had his hand masking taped to the clog, one of the straws goes into your drink, or in this case, your clog, and then they are connected to a pair of googles. The other straw is attached to the other side of the googles and that goes into the mouth. So the drink travels up through the straw and through the googles before going into the drunken gob.

Here's the pic of the hand, I am not showing the googles cause they were on ma mates heid and I am too hung over to photoshop his face.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 20, 2009)

LMAO someone got blazed last night and thought of some funny shit. Love it DST.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 20, 2009)

Best Guess: Blue Dream


Funny guess: *D*on't *S*moke *T*his!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Best Guess: Blue Dream
> 
> 
> Funny guess: *D*on't *S*moke *T*his!!!


 Nice one Scotty!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

Man I can't even keep up with all the great stuff you got going on. The plants look beautiful. The clog looks like a hell of a time.... bummer we can't see the beer goggles. And how bout the seed destined for your grow room. It was like a gift from above, or below... somewhere at least.

Loving all the fun you have to share.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Man I can't even keep up with all the great stuff you got going on. The plants look beautiful. The clog looks like a hell of a time.... bummer we can't see the beer goggles. And how bout the seed destined for your grow room. It was like a gift from above, or below... somewhere at least.
> 
> Loving all the fun you have to share.


Will do some butchering of the beer goggles photo tomorrow before I head off tae the mountains.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, getting old, still recovering from the weekend celebrations.

I topped and fimmed a few of the girls today. Thelma and Louise are going big guns. I have also tied them apart a little, which is only gonna strengthen those babies. They are also not as stretchy as the normal OG's???. 
The sad baby Triple T is finally beginning I think, although it's getting watered and not much else at the moment. It's bendy OG neighbour has also started to sprout. The stem has totally bent to the side on that one. It's still a little runt though. 

Most of the HB's leaves are fattening up nicely, and it's actually a comforting sight to see the stretch of one of my OG kushlings, I also topped that. I fimmed one of the Mystery cuttings, it was looking good for it.

The Cali-O's, there are one or two that look nice - fatter and stalkier, I would like them to be females) otherwise they are doing their thing as well.

For the seeds, the Blackjack popped a root and went into soil. So did the NY47, but they have not done anything yet...just wanted to see them sprout before I fade off. The mangos that looked like mini seeds, well one of them has popped a really small root, and that has gone into seed. The other 2 are doing niks! Only thing is, I will have to do something with them, as I can't really leave them in a bag for 4 days...or could I? I am thinking I should just put them in soil/coco as well.

I had to laugh, I received a brochure today from a gardening centre as I am looking for a greenhouse (i forgot I ordered it). Man, I need a digger first to get rid of all the snow before I can put a greenhouse down, I have also got 3 carrier bags full of tulip bulbs (that need to go out soon), lol. Ah well, hate to be a bah humbug, but roll on spring

Anyway guys, will sling a quick update tomorrow, but if you're not around, Merry Xmas to all.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

Pic of the beer goggles as promised.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Lmao funny stuff D. Hope ya had a good 25th mate


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

So anyone who happens upon this thread at this time, hope you had a good Xmas and all the best for Hogmanay and 2010. For the usual suspects you know it's all peace in the garden.

Well I don't know about anybody else, but my Xmas was a very good one. Spent with my wife of course, and my very small family in Scotland. Here is what we had for our Xmas day weather and scenery. We loved it!


















I will post more up in another thread that I am sub'd to, if anyone wants to see more.https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/148770-some-photos-i-took-93.html#post3532575

So gonna upload some green pics in a minute, there's a fekkin chill in here....brrr


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lmao funny stuff D. Hope ya had a good 25th mate


 you to bru, peace for 2010. Happy Hogmanay.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Very picturesque mate loks cold too, all the snows gone round here but we due some more on tuesday lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

-16 at night, -11 when I arrived. brass. All the snows gone here as well.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Fuck that -16 Brrrrr cor blimey sod that totaly. It was that temp in amsterdam wen i went for christmass in 1998 lmao that was last time i went on holiday ffs lol


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

So heres what's happening in the garden. 4 days with no one looking after them.

The twins Thelma and Louise are riding high. Very impressed with those pair. They have a little of the stretch of the OG kush, but not half as much. Not sure if that is due to the two of them coming from the same seed and growing in the same pot...













The other OG kush down below is also looking good, it has thickened up nicely in the stem, and has some fat leaves. The two tops from it being topped has grown abotu 2 inches so far. It's tied in various ways.





The cali oranges, basking in the sun.





One of the Headbands. Also topped.






And here she is....drumb roll. One of the mystery girls.






I've uploaded more, but these are the only ones I have copied and pasted in.

DST


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Fuck that -16 Brrrrr cor blimey sod that totaly. It was that temp in amsterdam wen i went for christmass in 1998 lmao that was last time i went on holiday ffs lol


 Not sure what the temp in Amsterdam was when I was away, but it has been pissin with rain for a while now...typisch Nederland,


----------



## potka (Dec 28, 2009)

Soooo i've been flipping through your grow, did you give up on doing it vertically then? 

btw you have very scenic surroundings


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

potka said:


> Soooo i've been flipping through your grow, did you give up on doing it vertically then?
> 
> btw you have very scenic surroundings


 welcome potka, thanks for flipping through. no, light is still vertical, it's just not really in the pics much, but there is one there.....honest

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought I had posted a pic


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey bud. I had absolutely no idea Scotland was such a pretty place. Thanks for the pics.

How are the cliff dwellers doing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2009)

just dropping in and showing face looking good DST


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bud. I had absolutely no idea Scotland was such a pretty place. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> How are the cliff dwellers doing?


Good Q, Jig, It seems that the Cliff Dwellers like take it in turns to grow, first one side was doing good, now the other side are doing okay. But to be honest, I am not exactly throwing cartwheels about them. Not sure if the roots of these girls are getting what they need....lets put it this way, the other girls are doing better....I will not give up hope yet (especially since 3 of them are OG kush girls)

My BlackJack and NY47 are coming along as seedlings under the cfl's though. And got some real nice Headbands that I am donating to a friend. 

I have LST'd my mystery girls down and they seem to be loving the bondage

Scotland certainly has beauty, and it has beasties as well But they tend to stay around what we call the Central Belt of Scotland (between Edinburgh and Glasgow) The Highlands are the biz though. Totally chilled out. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just dropping in and showing face looking good DST


Hey Doc, always good to have some Sunny Island cheer brought to the table.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2009)

Isn't it cute when the plants argue over who will grow better. I like it... they will sort it out and pull through alright.

One of my wife's dreams is to own/ spend part of our time in a place in Scotland. And my wife is the type to make dreams happen. So when the day comes we move in... you my friend will have an invite. Man, I wish that was going to happen soon. I guess all in time.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

Good things come to those who wait. But we also make our own luck by increasing chance and opportunity through widening our horizons. So if you are doing that, you are heading in the right direction bru. Scotlands a really nice place, but has its downfalls. The Highlands are a real friendly place, so is the West coast, but most people are normally okay. I still get home sick.....


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

So there has been more lst-ing and general fiddlings going on in the grow room.

Nothing detrminetal to report up to now. Although one of the OG Kush leaves had a couple of spots of yellow on it so will keep an eye on that one. It's been getting mainly water and low concentrate nutes (as the coco/soiless mix it is in, has some nutes added.)

Have thrown a couple of Cliff Baby pics up. Have also tied them down. Other than that all is good in the growin hood.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention the Blackjack and the NY47. Both are nice and green, the BlackJack was leaning quite a bit so that has been propped. One of it's leaves is a bit mutant looking, but other than that it looks okay - haha. 2 of my 3 mango seeds came up, both the mangos looked quite fragile at first but are looking nice as well.

Interestingly enough, I got an oz of Mango when I went back to Scotland. It still had moisture so ended up at 24g, and the drying was helped along somewhat. So I never got the true taste. There was still quite a bit of leaf on the bud...but all in all it got you through. My cold didn't help. 

Shame the grower put it out early and wet!!! Terrible shame!!! This was a phone camera pick without flash so excuses.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

sadly....

Most growers do these days....

I let mine out a little early (3 wks from chop)..... but hey, they get it for free, I aint getting paid.....


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sadly....
> 
> Most growers do these days....
> 
> I let mine out a little early (3 wks from chop)..... but hey, they get it for free, I aint getting paid.....


Did someone say free? lol.

In that case you are free to do what you want. True charity is seldom seen


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Yesterday I had a bit of a re-potting disaster. In my haste to get things done I ended up watching the root ball collapse beneath my hands. It was like watching your intestines spew out of your stomach and trying to push them back in....sorry about the description. The leaves and branches instantly went soft and floppy like it hadn't been watered. I thought, OMG, instant death to my poor Yin.

Anyway, I repotted it, pushed all the roots back in, then started taking cuttings incase she died. I also took a couple of Thelma and Louise cuttings. One of the cuttings was looking quite ropey so I pulled it out of it's soil mix and popped it into a shot glass. Seemed to pick up from the brink of looking broon bread. Will pot that again today.

The Og Kush disaster plant is back on track, nice strong feeling branches and perky leaves, so I feel 2010 is being good to me already.

Well that's that. 

Hope everyone has a great day, if they so happen to stop by this way.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

Unlucky, thats happend to me b4 with my psychosis, they do bounce back eventualy u just have to give it time to regrow the roots its lost. Im having a normal friday so far but i only jus got up not sure if im hung over or not lol>>>>>>>>>>>start as u mean to go on lool


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeh, it seems to be righty, thanks fore the First Foot mr West, I am sure you ken what I mean, if not ask yer Scottish lady, lol.

I put Barbagseed out to germinate, not done anything yet, lol, probably because it's a dirty seed that hangs around smelly Dutch bars, haha. Have a good day china, I need to move from my computer, wife is washing the wooden floors (someone isn't hung over - lol)


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

Hahaha I wish i had floor cleaning to deal with lol


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's my seedlings from Xmas eve.

The top two are the Mango's

Bottom Left is New York47, 
Bottom Right is BlackJack (I am guessing it got a mutant leaf due to being blasted by the fan - new growth seems okay)


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

And the other pic above is one of the mystery clones that I threw in. My wife wanted to see it and she tends not to venture into my room so I had a pic from this morning to share. Seems to be coming on. I Super cropped the other one this morning and put a small tie round the snapped branch. Will go back to check it in a while, don't want to destroy gifted mystery girl 2.  Will put a pic up of my super cropped branch in a bit.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

is that a touch of double serations on the fan leafs? Is she part cheese by any chance?


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

I've read about double serrations on fan leaves - common with the Real cheese. But it's not a cheese....


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> I've read about double serrations on fan leaves - common with the Real cheese. But it's not a cheese....



any more clues?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe re-pottig while hung over not the best combo. Probably should have been doing a less critical task like helping your wife with the floors. I have noticed myself the 2010 faries are quite a fiesty and frollicy bunch, lots of surprizes.

I think it will be all good. This year is going to be good on our plants and grows... I can tell.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe re-pottig while hung over not the best combo. Probably should have been doing a less critical task like helping your wife with the floors. I have noticed myself the 2010 faries are quite a fiesty and frollicy bunch, lots of surprizes.
> 
> I think it will be all good. This year is going to be good on our plants and grows... I can tell.


 Think you could be right Jig... It's looking good now though.

My Super cropped plant is also looking cool. 

Right, back to my 30year old cognac. Then I need to get my kilt ready for the big day tomorrow.

Laters, and heres to big 2010 buds.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone every found a shroom growing in their plant pot.....I have read on RIU about someone that did before, but that was a while back....wtf?? The humidity is around 60-65 at the mo...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 2, 2010)

I did this last outdoor season..... in me raised beds..... 09 outdoor journal..... and all this reminds me, time to switch over to the 010 journal for my signature


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Anyone every found a shroom growing in their plant pot.....I have read on RIU about someone that did before, but that was a while back....wtf?? The humidity is around 60-65 at the mo...


 hahaha! shrooms grow in my pot every now and then. I don't think it psychoactive though


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! shrooms grow in my pot every now and then. I don't think it psychoactive though


I don't thinks so either Dr G, lol.
I'm definitely not eating them, they can  . They certainly are not Liberty Caps!!! We use to have a field near us in Scotland, planets of them little beauties, you could easily pick about a 1000 on one trip, man some good times cooking mushrooms.

Feeling a bit fragile today after a 19 hour session basically.....but the girls are keeping the spirits up.

So you've got a pic of the shrooms.
2 pics of the super cropped mystery girl
The recued OG-kush, looks a bit like a cactus the way the lower branch is growing.
A pic of the other mystery girl, with twisted lst'ed main branch.
Then you got 2 cliff babies, an og k, then an HB.
An finally, Thelma and Louise.

Peace, DST

After a couple of days, still looking nice and healthy, I have 3 main colas that will grow fat buds. yippee.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2010)

Lookin good DST. The leaves on that OG kush are wild looking. So green... they almost look fake. The cliff dwellers look to be doing alright... well the one at least.

I love the little mushrooms growing. They are too cute. I would definitely take them as a sign of good tidings. Mother nature like your grow room so much she can't get herself in there enough.

Hope the wedding went well.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

The wedding was a ball!!! I even managed to do a speach right after a fat joint of sour diesel - haha. I thought I was all good, but then the the older Dutch people that were there, turned round and asked me to say it in Dutch. My Dutch is okay, but I was burst baw at this point, but I think I managed to get the general impression across.

The OG Kush leaves are strange indeed. They are really thick as well, but there are not many of them!! Where-as Thelma and Louise are like bush monsters. The decent looking OG cliff dweller I think is a similar type to this thick leafed girl. Quite happy about that, since the bud gets so dank with the OG, it's almost better to have them looking a bit sparse, otherwise, then you got that mildew problem to deal with.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy 2010 to you and all your ladies (my they grow up fast don't they..) !

Thelma and Louise are looking p r o m i s i n g.

Nice supah croppin' by the way too. 
peace man


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the visits guys. Some of these Cali-o's are looking realy lime green. The Headbands are showing different traits throughtout as well. There is def one or two that look worthwhile cloning, Vegging continues for a while longer.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2010)

im lurkin


----------



## laserbrn (Jan 4, 2010)

DST said:


> So my wife wanted to spend the day reading since we have had visitors all week. I have just finished the strangest book called The Game, by Neil Straus. It was a difficult read for me.


I'm just starting your grow journal...got a long road ahead of me, so I hope the most recent pages are of some danky ass shit. 

I've read that book, I've read "Master the Game in 30 days" and I enjoyed the entire series very much. That was when I was single and the things he speaks about in that book are VERY interesting. I never became a PUA or got involved in any of that nonsense, but the concepts of speaking to people and becoming more of an A Type personality really changed who I am. I chose my girlfriend not because we met and hit it off, but because I met and hit it off with 100 girls that summer and she stood head and shoulders above the rest of them. 

I no longer believe you will just "meet" your soul mate, it's a careful selection process and the only way to do that properly is to meet and date as many girls as you can. It may take years, it may take months, but you'll find someone who isn't like all the others when you have an opportunity to look at it more objectively. 

Can't believe your girl WANTED you to read that book....she's obviously never read it.

I'm off to read your journal now...see you on the last page.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im lurkin


Hey T, fantastic to see you, lurkin or not. All the best to you for 2010 buddy.



laserbrn said:


> I'm just starting your grow journal...got a long road ahead of me, so I hope the most recent pages are of some danky ass shit.
> 
> I've read that book, I've read "Master the Game in 30 days" and I enjoyed the entire series very much. That was when I was single and the things he speaks about in that book are VERY interesting. I never became a PUA or got involved in any of that nonsense, but the concepts of speaking to people and becoming more of an A Type personality really changed who I am. I chose my girlfriend not because we met and hit it off, but because I met and hit it off with 100 girls that summer and she stood head and shoulders above the rest of them.
> 
> ...


 My wife see's any reading as a fountain of knowledge and beneficial. She reads at least 1 book a week!! So anything to her is good reading. I totally agree though, there are a lot of good principles in the book that can be applied to real life. For me, the whol PUA thing just got a bit much. Not much dank on these pages, but feel free to read my old journal. Thanx for the visit laserbn

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

laserbrn said:


> I no longer believe you will just "meet" your soul mate, it's a careful selection process and the only way to do that properly is to meet and date as many girls as you can. It may take years, it may take months, but you'll find someone who isn't like all the others when you have an opportunity to look at it more objectively.


I never read any books on it or anything... but I totally agree with the idea you are saying. It's a long road of looking inward as well as looking inside others. Trying things on. My true journey to finding a soulmate Started when I realized my 'type' was bullshit. I threw that idea out and just started looking at women for who they were.

It got me a perfect wife. She doesn't smoke... but she is the one who suggested I start growing. Just one awesome thing about her. 

Hey DST... does your wife review the books she reads? My wife does on amazon and she is ranked so high she gets free stuff from amazon to review it... books, software, dvd's, drinks... just about anything... it's a hell of a deal.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 4, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't thinks so either Dr G, lol.
> I'm definitely not eating them, they can  . They certainly are not Liberty Caps!!! We use to have a field near us in Scotland, planets of them little beauties, you could easily pick about a 1000 on one trip, man some good times cooking mushrooms.
> 
> Feeling a bit fragile today after a 19 hour session basically.....but the girls are keeping the spirits up.
> ...


Whatzup DST 

Thought I would stop in and check it out. Thelma and Louise? lol Those are some fine looking ladies. Cool op, very innovative  SL2


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I never read any books on it or anything... but I totally agree with the idea you are saying. It's a long road of looking inward as well as looking inside others. Trying things on. My true journey to finding a soulmate Started when I realized my 'type' was bullshit. I threw that idea out and just started looking at women for who they were.
> 
> It got me a perfect wife. She doesn't smoke... but she is the one who suggested I start growing. Just one awesome thing about her.
> 
> Hey DST... does your wife review the books she reads? My wife does on amazon and she is ranked so high she gets free stuff from amazon to review it... books, software, dvd's, drinks... just about anything... it's a hell of a deal.


No, but I am going to mention this to her. Sounds right up her straat. If there is a way she can get signed up, drop me a PM with the info. Her and her friends have just started a book club here which she really gets into. Problem is she reads the book straight away, and then has to wait a few weeks before they all meet. So she reads it again!!! Crazy girl. 

Man, I had a habit of living with women, then after a few years splitting up...those days are long gone, I always bought my houses in my own name, and never married, guess my mind was telling me something..... That's all changed now peeps, and it's taken longer than growing a weed plant, patience is the key, we can all find our direction, you just need to be able to see properly.




SL2 said:


> Whatzup DST
> 
> Thought I would stop in and check it out. Thelma and Louise? lol Those are some fine looking ladies. Cool op, very innovative &#8211; SL2


Thanks for stopping by SL2, Thelma and Louise are def fave's of mine!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im lurkin


I do a lot of lurking and a fair bit of skulking too, all with a song in my heart.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Always good to have a song in your heart, Mr West, good medicine for the soul.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey peeps,

So the MH arrived today along with my giant fluro 300w - man thems are big bulbs, check it next to the 400w MH bulb..

So I picked up my cool tube and 400 ballast for 60 bucks, along with 5 metre 1.5mm cable, and some plugs. Still to get another E40 fitting for the fluro.

Here's the goodies,








And here's the light in place....adding a nice tinge of light blue to the area.







Comments good or bad welcome. 

Peace out,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2010)

A comment and a suggestion (that sounds like the title a hugh grant movie)... anyways...

comment: Fucking hell. I love the new setup.

suggestion: might want to raise the MH up a bit. Keep the hps where it is... just shorten that connector. Looks like some of the MH light is hitting the sides of the pots.

Great deal man. Looks eerily familiar?


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> A comment and a suggestion (that sounds like the title a hugh grant movie)... anyways...
> 
> comment: Fucking hell. I love the new setup.
> 
> ...


 Eh, yup, I think you may have stumbled into a grow space like that a few times recently. And yup, the insipration came from your light set up for sure, Jig (and another guys who was in Canada - gone from RIU now). When I was looking at doing my vertical of course, Heath's was/is the bomb, but looks like summit from NASA. Which would start to scare my wife if she walked into that (jokes.) I just thought your set up was goedkoop ( a good purchase/reasonably priced)
Although I am hanging mine as well as it being attached at the bottom - if that makes sense and my inline is below (I am also going to add one above), it's pretty much similar. Oh, and it's organic-ish (no real sunlight in there-lol)

Okay, great minds are thinking alike here china. Just came back in after trudging through the snow, and clearing the snow drift from the door to the potting shed (blocks the natural vent into the room.) I was thinking the light was heating one of the pots up a tad, and I felt it was just a bit too close. Although I can leave my hand on the light for quite some time, so I think the duct inbetween will get moved to the bottom, and the cool tube connected directly onto the other cool tube. Will also spread the MH light better I think. So thanks for that!!! Awesome suggestion Bru.

Onto another note, quite weird smoking this Silver Bubble after having been on my OG Kush and Headband for months, kinda got me a bit wired. Og Kush for late night bongs I think.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Boo, can't Rep you for your suggestion, need to spread the love...ah well, another time, Jig.

EDIT: Ok, well this is an edit from earlier but I have been out and changed the light - hey presto - 







And just a couple more snaps:
The OG Kush cliff dweller






And a couple of baby Headbands on the shelfs, and baby mangos behind the light.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

looking good there dst, your grow remindes me of the space age grows that costs ya thousands like these, http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0757/The-EcoSystem-Vertical-Growing-System.html


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

There are some pricey things out there, you seen these babies http://rotogrow.com

Constructing my 2x4 and old kitchen shelves cost me a fortune in blood sweat and tears though, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

i had a quick look just then, couldnt see a price and they are only in canada and the us lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

o.g. kush cliff dweller, I like it looking good bru


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> i had a quick look just then, couldnt see a price and they are only in canada and the us lol.


 I know, I even went through all their suppliers website, and couldn't find a price...I am guessing pretty expensive though..


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> o.g. kush cliff dweller, I like it looking good bru


 Cheers, Doc, It's coming along nicely after a slow start.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah at least in the thousands lol. If i was more handy id make one lol


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yeah at least in the thousands lol. If i was more handy id make one lol


Man, I'd need the biggest roll of duct tape to make me one of them, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

So after another adjustment, moving my inline to the top I think we are on. The temps with the extra 400 had gone up considerably at plant height (around 30c), however, by switching the fan to the top we are back down to 27c. I spoke to my bud who is an electrical engineer, and he said that air should def be pulled over the lights and not pushed onto them. Due to the bulbs having gas in them this seemingly reduces the shelf life of your bulbs as well, so my bulbs should also last longer. I asked about this before but I guess everyone just missed it. You live and learn. So as I have now seen in another thread, Fan - Light - exhaust in.

So here's the pic. 






Oh, and also my dinner for this evening. looks disgusting, but it is the biz, Haggis!!! Braw!!!






And no, they do not run around mountains and have one set of legs shorter than the other...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> I asked about this before but I guess everyone just missed it. You live and learn. So as I have now seen in another thread, Fan - Light - exhaust in.


I absolutely did miss that question. I would have steered you right. One thing about having the fan last is decreasing the fans life due to heat... but I would rather buy a new fan than new lights... cheaper. Another thing the fan may not pull as many cfms as below as hot air is less dense than cool air... BUT like you said the temps went down after changing the setup.

I think the major thing in this is the pressure change. Instead of having positive pressure on the lights and cooltubes... you now have negative. That positive pressure may have been pushing hot air out of gaps in the cooltube setup. The negative sucks extra cool air through those gaps now... even better.

The plans look awesome. I am really loving the Anasazi.

peace, me china


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I absolutely did miss that question. I would have steered you right. One thing about having the fan last is decreasing the fans life due to heat... but I would rather buy a new fan than new lights... cheaper. Another thing the fan may not pull as many cfms as below as hot air is less dense than cool air... BUT like you said the temps went down after changing the setup.
> 
> I think the major thing in this is the pressure change. Instead of having positive pressure on the lights and cooltubes... you now have negative. That positive pressure may have been pushing hot air out of gaps in the cooltube setup. The negative sucks extra cool air through those gaps now... even better.
> 
> ...


Well the temps went down, so something happened that was right. I think I'll still get another fan to create more pull for the air coming in the bottom....still not 100% happy. But then are we ever?

Okay, so you got me there, Jig. Anasazi, I looked it up...am I being dumb here? Not sure what you mean....
_The word Anasazi is __Navajo__ for "Ancient Ones" or "Ancient Enemy". Help?_


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> _The word Anasazi is __Navajo__ for "Ancient Ones" or "Ancient Enemy". Help?_


Ancient Pueblo People or Ancestral Puebloans were an ancient Native American culture centered on the present-day Four Corners area of the United States. The cultural group has often been referred to in archaeology as the *Anasazi.*

The Ancient Pueblo culture is perhaps best-known for the *stone and* *adobe dwellings* built along *cliff walls*, particularly during the Pueblo II and Pueblo III eras.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pic, Jig. I did see that on Wikipedia but didn't read far enough for it to register (lazy git that i am). So the Anasazi girls on the cliff it is!! We hope they will be strong like bull!!

Edit: At first look you could think, funny looking ledge, then you look down and see those dinky little people.....awww. How tiny we really are....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> We hope they will be strong like bull!!


And potent like cobra!


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats mental looks like an advanced wasps nest lol then u see the ppl mental. Who said america dont have history lol


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats mental looks like an advanced wasps nest lol then u see the ppl mental. Who said america dont have history lol


 You're right there Mr West. I remember having a wasps nest in my garage in Scotia...they had made a nest out of a black bin liner that was full of toilet rolls - what a bloody mess that was(use to live near a paper factory - nice smell of sulphar constantly!! barf - could be like living in a stink bomb)


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

A good Sunday morning, afternoon, or whatever to you all.

Today the grow is going 12/12. The times have been adjusted so it's happy flowering time in DST's But-n-Ben potting shed.

So I have taken pics of the selection I am growing. Lets start with the young ones that I have decided to just throw straight into 12/12 (well they're a couple weeks old - old enough to sit at the table, old enough to eat.)

So here is the Blackjack





Blackjack from side











The NewYork 47
















The Mango no1





And the other pheno Mango





And to compare Mangos






Couple of Headbands





Anasazi Headbands - no, it's not a new bread, read the Thread, lol





And a cali orange - it's like lime coloured






And the OG Kush's

The Twins, Thelma and Louise





The twins from above





The OG Kush I had the accident with - looking good me thinks






Anasazi OG Kush





And from underneath






Anasazi girls






Some of the girls up above





And a panoramic from below:






And the next thread will reveal the mystery girls...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

So to all you peeps who actually read the thread and guessed a name, much respect and many thanks. Sorry to MR West for spoiling his fun, I feel he was genuinely upset when I told him earlier on. 

(how many views on the thread against guesses - piss poor ratio IMO) 

So the game ends now. No more guessing, they are as the title say's Casey Jones. And I can't wait, seeing what Jig done with his, and also the donator of the clones, just awesome. I have not topped the first one, just manipulated it with poles and ties to get a nice bushy shape.

Lovin it:





And the same girl from above:






And here's the girl that was super cropped:






So that's my update for Sunday. Happy to be in flowering. I also sorted my little veg cabinet yesterday with my new 300w 6500 cfl....

Peace out, DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice looking plants. lol. Bet u canny wait, I know I cant lol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

I know, only 10 plus weeks to go - lol. Well, lets look on the bright side, the OG Kush's are best as they hit week 9, so a little bit less!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Was checking the pic of Thelma and Louise, it looks as though the whole side of the plant is yellow, but that's just the HPS shining on it, honest indjians!lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2010)

T & L are looking like monsters. The other plants a looking great too. Such pretty leaves. The HB's are looking nice. They are all nice.

The cliff dwellers are looking more and more adapted to their enviroment all the time.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> T & L are looking like monsters. The other plants a looking great too. Such pretty leaves. The HB's are looking nice. They are all nice.
> 
> The cliff dwellers are looking more and more adapted to their enviroment all the time.


 This is my take, or what i was thinking. The original cliff dwellers were planted at an angle into the bags. So aubsequently had the weight of coco on top of the roots. i think this has slowed things down as far as growth is concerned, probably restricting the roots. The next time they get planted on top and bent down for sure. But that OG kush pictured above is growing sideways, it's great. You know what it's like manipulating your plants, like the tomato growers, this seems to boost them some how. Too stoned to look into the scientific side, but it has to do with the internal channels within the stems (I think) Ok, rambling now peeps. Thanks for stopping by neeber.

DST oot,

Peace


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 10, 2010)

DST said:


> You know what it's like manipulating your plants, like the tomato growers, this seems to boost them some how. Too stoned to look into the scientific side, but it has to do with the internal channels within the stems (I think)


I'm just gonna dig up a post I made a few months ago... easier that way, so I don't start proofreading and adding more and more each time. 



Katatawnic said:


> One of these years I might write up a "tutorial" (so to speak) on LST. Not so much "how" to tie the plants; that's the easy part.  Many people think that LST's benefit is allowing for light to penetrate as many potential bud sites as possible. While this does happen, it's really only a "bonus" to LST; a side effect. The initial effect is, like toppping, redistributing the auxins (growth hormones) from focusing mainly at the top of the plant to the lower branches. This is the main reason for the sudden growth of the dormant bud sites, because the redistribution of the auxins basically "tricks" the plant into thinking that the lower branches are now all "main" colas. Of course, the *main* main cola won't be as large as it would if left alone, but you do end up with more buds that are of higher quality and less popcorn buds. This is why even tying the plant down just once will cause so much more growth from the secondary branches, giving a higher overall yield.
> 
> Sometimes you *can* fool with Mother Nature, so long as you play by her rules while you're at it.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> I'm just gonna dig up a post I made a few months ago... easier that way, so I don't start proofreading and adding more and more each time.


Awesome post Kat, muchas gracias Señorita, hope you don't mind me sharing this with our Club 600. Thanks for stopping by, you know you are always welcome. Boo to the Rep system, need to share love first before passing you yet more Rep (hehehe)

Peace out, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful D. The countdown has most definitely begun. 

Interesting lime colour on the cali O. I trust that's the way it's supposed to appear?


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Beautiful D. The countdown has most definitely begun.
> 
> Interesting lime colour on the cali O. I trust that's the way it's supposed to appear?


 Good question Scotty.... They are all like that!!! Not very happy with them to be honest....we shall see. Some might get chucked when it comes to show and tell..


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Awesome post Kat, muchas gracias Señorita, hope you don't mind me sharing this with our Club 600.


De nada, señor.  Just passing along info I've learned from others. Pay it forward, and all that jazz. 



DST said:


> Good question Scotty.... They are all like that!!! Not very happy with them to be honest....we shall see. Some might get chucked when it comes to show and tell..


I've been really lagging behind the last month or so, so I apologize if this has already been discussed/done... that said, have you given those lime green plants more N to see if that strain just needs more than the rest of your plants? Sure is an interesting shade.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> De nada, señor.  Just passing along info I've learned from others. Pay it forward, and all that jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really lagging behind the last month or so, so I apologize if this has already been discussed/done... that said, have you given those lime green plants more N to see if that strain just needs more than the rest of your plants? Sure is an interesting shade.


Nope, not been discussed yet, They have been treated the same as the others, they had the same shitty treatment from the start, the Headbands new growth was green (they got fried at the start with me going away for the weekend as well) the 5 Cali O that I got are from seed from the White Company (sensi). they were given to me by someone and I felt I had to grow them....wouldn't have been my inital choice.
So yeh, could give it a go. Will let you know if there is any change. thanks again Kat. And pop round whenever you are free girl, it's all peace and lovely green here

DST


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 11, 2010)

Well hell, a higher dose of N could be all they need, and then it could possibly become one of your fav's!  I finally got to try White Widow last week. Mine.  Now I am in love!  I'll never be able to try all the strains I want, so having one indica dominant and one sativa dominant each that I like makes me happy for now.  Though I'll try new strains down the road, when I'm finally able to afford to get some more anyway! And if I can stop getting so many males from the seeds I do have! 

Thanks for the welcome mat... I'm pretty notorious for posting erratically, but I don't usually get so behind with the reading.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

hehe^^^^^post away Kat.

Time for bed in my world. Good Night All, Slaap lekker Allemaal


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 11, 2010)

nice. ill be lurkin around here for a while.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> nice. ill be lurkin around here for a while.


 Good to have you on board CAashtree. Stick around, the fun is just starting.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

and there is a lot of ppl lurking so dunt feel dirty watching lol


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Well it's day 2 of 12/12 and the OG Kush Thelma and Louise are way ahead and already showing their first Hairs (Thelma is, Louise is always a bit slower)

As you can see, first white hair, hooray!!







Pic of nursery attached.


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

congrats on the sexy hair man, always good to see hairs lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> congrats on the sexy hair man, always good to see hairs lol.


Cheers lad.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 12, 2010)

mmmmm love the og kush. keep it up dst. are you doing the headband this run? had a buddy do that for a while...very nice smoke.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> mmmmm love the og kush. keep it up dst. are you doing the headband this run? had a buddy do that for a while...very nice smoke.


 Yup, doing a run of both. Love the Headband as well, and the OG, thick tasteness for sure, you'll have hints of that thick full flavour in the LA as well.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome:





One of the ansazi OG kush girls.





And from the side, looks like it will have about 4 main tops..





Couple of the anasazi Headbands






And this is a mad looking OG kush head - pointing at 90 degrees toward the vertical light


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

And some more that it wouldn't let me upload with the last lot...I like the look of this Mango, very sativa looking. Hope she's a she and not a...


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 14, 2010)

neat. i really like the vert grow. like its from the future. or a spaceship. have you ever seen a revolving chamber grow? i guess its horizontal, but still cool. bulb runs down the center of a wheel, plants grow in towards the center. constantly slowly revolving, so when plants reach bottom they get fed. pretty crazy lookin. ill try to find a link...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2010)

Your just a few pieces of equipment and set up design away from this being a Full Volume grow!


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

There saved u a job D mate lol


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> neat. i really like the vert grow. like its from the future. or a spaceship. have you ever seen a revolving chamber grow? i guess its horizontal, but still cool. bulb runs down the center of a wheel, plants grow in towards the center. constantly slowly revolving, so when plants reach bottom they get fed. pretty crazy lookin. ill try to find a link...


 You mean something like this:
[youtube]CCTOR6m3k9w[/youtube]

Mr West and I were also talking about Roto-grow, which is similar.



theloadeddragon said:


> Your just a few pieces of equipment and set up design away from this being a Full Volume grow!


 Prey tell, TLD, interested to hear more.


mr west said:


> There saved u a job D mate lol


 Cheers lad, was all getting a bit much...kept giving me security token replies (i.e large files sizes!!)


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 15, 2010)

that was the roto garden i was thinking of. serious maximization of space. and i just looks so cool.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> that was the roto garden i was thinking of. serious maximization of space. and i just looks so cool.


in my dream, caashtree, in my dreams. The guy finished his lettuce in a 3rd of the time, quite impressive.

Check this one out, more for the consumer...

http://www.rotogro.com/

Dealers on in CA and US...


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 16, 2010)

you could really blow up a spot with those. the space youd save alone would be worth it. a unit with a 5x5 footprint would be approximately equivalent to a 16x5 garden. and you could somehow stack them too. and they told us in school that smokin grass made you stupid.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> you could really blow up a spot with those. the space youd save alone would be worth it. a unit with a 5x5 footprint would be approximately equivalent to a 16x5 garden. and you could somehow stack them too. and they told us in school that smokin grass made you stupid.


 If you find out the price let me know....can't imagine what shipping costs to Europe would be, yikes.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Think I'll do some cuttings today. But at the moment we got the OG Kush cuttings, and Barbagseed (the seed I found in a bar) which is growing quite strangely as you would expect - gonna see it through though. We also have a couple of Headbands that are in there for the time being, vegging away.

So that's it for the time being oh journal of mine.

Will be back of course with more at some point in the near future. 

Feel free to stop by and say hello, share your views and comments, have you grown any of these strains, what experiences have you got with them(bud/weed porn pics), any tips for me...and all that good stuff we growers like to babble on about ......but speak up, or forever hold your silence

It's all peace and love and fat joints,

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

the pics have the names/descriptions on them...you'll figure it out I am sure.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

for those of us with out 1020 hd ready eyes


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2010)

Knew I could rely on you lad, lol.

Some of those OGK clones are looking a bit yellow in the middle, all they are getting is rhizotonic which has a 0. something NPK ratio (can't remember at the moment - it's posted in my thread somewhere) The last OG's I grew also use to yellow from the inside out. But they would always right themsleves, but then they were bigger girls as well....not sure if I am just fussing about nothing. Feel like I need something to fuss about (I have a lot of $hit going on in my world at the moment...court battles with customers that cost the earth) but that's another story...need to keep the mind occupied.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Well 5 out of 5 of my Cali Orange seeds have turned Fem. And heres the pics to prove it (unless you have another opinion) They were potted in small pots as you can see in my thread, and then treated like shit (sorry girls) and then gave some loving. So nothing special, no tricks except feeding them rhizotonic

Number 1:





Number2:






Number 3:





Number 4:





Number 5:






And a couple of random cali shots:
first girl 





Fifth girl


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats on the sex D mate


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Congrats on the sex D mate


 cheers lah, i was kind ofh oping for some boys, jusy to give me some room...ah well. May have to move one of them upstairs somewhere.

I never snapped the anasazi OG kush, but it has gone mad since 12/12. Here's the deal, the Headbands, wow, they can be stout and short, the OG Kush, stretching is what they like to do....so LST'ing is the name of the game with them. I topped a headband and left another one to grow. Same 1 gallon pots, same nutes, time, etc. and they yielded the same.

I was fiddling around with the New York 47, just twisting some of the little branches and fan leaves, giving them a little squeeze Extremely stinky hands, so really looking forward to seeing that mature.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 17, 2010)

lookin good. from what ive seen of headband you tend to get some week 7/8 running in the buds. you know, when theres a little tiny stem covered in calyxs shooting out of the bud at wierd angles. did you find that the og strecthed as soon as you flipped em? those confidentials sure did. shot up about 9 inches in a week then just stopped. theyre starting to fill out now.

couldnt find pricing on those rotary gardens, but looking at your op, i can tell that youre pretty handy. i imagine you could slap one together fairly easily and inexpensively. i was thinking that a 55 gal plastic barrel would be a good place to start. if you just cut holes in the side for your pots to stick out of, some clips to hold em in when theyre upside down, you could probably do the frame from wood. add electric motor w/ gear reduction and a belt and a couple bearings. i guess with the plastic drum, youd want to go with flourescents. but it 'seems' like you could do it for 'around' $500.
also- how do you feel about that rhizotonic? ever done a head-to-head with and without it?


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Handy, don't think my wife would agree...hahaha. But when it comes to putting together something cheap and workable for my girls, that's a different question. For my next run I think I will be sticking with my current set up, just tweaking a bit regarding shelf growing. Still going through that in my mind. I just love the thought of the rotating system....but I am trying to utilise gravity without it at the moment.

Rhizotonic, I am pretty happy with it, it does seem to do what it says on the tin. Within the first couple of weeks you get nice root systems developing....I haven't done a side by side but I am waiting on some new seeds so could be done with them (just not sure if I want to experiment with these seeds to be honest.) We sahll see. What are you using yourself CAashtree?

I reckon those strains are def both stretchy, have a look at my other journal, the OGK vs the Headband, man the OGK was twice the height 2 weeks into flowering, so good for LST/Super Cropping. It does slow down though. The OG's are not very good with mildew though! How have you found your LA's?

Edit: I will throw up a pic of the anasazi OG Kush, the one I have trained to grow horizontally. It looks mad now....


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Well CAshtree, Westy, Jig,

Since this is a private show, I just wanted to share an update of one of my favourite girls, just because she looks as mad as a box of frogs
At first I wasn't happy with the coco bag set up, next grow is going to be different as far as that is concerned. I was worried about them not getting enough light when they where small, so I figured I would put them in on a slant like they are, but not sure this was the best idea with the weight of the coco above on top of the roots, and being watered from above (adding weight) But this girl has battled through, and the other 3 are getting there (2 more OG's, and a Headband.) But anyway, back to my fav girl. It's like a little row of trees that are growing along it...like an Avenue of bud,...in progress. Next time I will put a lego figure in, hahaha (yes I got some in the house - haha) 

So here she is,
"Anazasi OG Kush HORIZONTAL vertical markI"



























Isn't she cool

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

u forgot about me!.. im still here, it just hurts me when i look @ grows now.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

very cool, cool indeed. Will u be ready with some string to hold em up wen the heavy with buds?


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u forgot about me!.. im still here, it just hurts me when i look @ grows now.


 Hey T, howz it, I seen you lurkin on some other threads, you just ain't been round, so sorry for missing you on the shout (I got bored going back through the thread to only find my on name (how many people watch and don't post!! Hello to you all Welcome back, T. I understand your frustrations.


mr west said:


> very cool, cool indeed. Will u be ready with some string to hold em up wen the heavy with buds?


My thinking is the only thing that is going to get pressure with gravity (more than normal) is the main branch. If you look at the Omega videos, the plants are put under gravity manipulation, causing growth strengthening and growth speed increase. So hopefully that branch is gonna fatten up nicely as the grow develops...so in other words, I want to ideally not support with ties for as long as possible. Hope you understand what I am taking about...just had a bong,  think i'll have another and then meandor off to bed. Take it easy out there....

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey T, howz it, I seen you lurkin on some other threads, you just ain't been round, so sorry for missing you on the shout (I got bored going back through the thread to only find my on name (how many people watch and don't post!! Hello to you all Welcome back, T. I understand your frustrations.
> 
> My thinking is the only thing that is going to get pressure with gravity (more than normal) is the main branch. If you look at the Omega videos, the plants are put under gravity manipulation, causing growth strengthening and growth speed increase. So hopefully that branch is gonna fatten up nicely as the grow develops...so in other words, I want to ideally not support with ties for as long as possible. Hope you understand what I am taking about...just had a bong,  think i'll have another and then meandor off to bed. Take it easy out there....
> 
> Peace, DST


kind like its adapted to growing this way now huh ? 
its bed time already.. its only 6pm here


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 18, 2010)

cool indeed and i was wondering the same thing as mr west...how do you support those ladies around week 7? im alternating leftover organics right now. one feeding is biobizz bloom, next is gen hydros General Organic bloom and marine(i think its called marine...). i also give em humic acid. im gonna be switching over to coco when theyre done, ill be using canna coco a/b. which is why i was asking about the rhizo. think ill be going cheap-style and just doing the a/b and pk13/14. rhizo and boost are pretty pricey...


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

fink i do m8 lol be intresting to watch lol. Nernight


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> kind like its adapted to growing this way now huh ?
> its bed time already.. its only 6pm here


Sorry, T, gotta go, my wife already thinks I am strange because i spend too much time with my girls, and then theres RIU, OMG, she just giggles at me. And I get the message. I am sure you know the score bru.



CAashtree said:


> cool indeed and i was wondering the same thing as mr west...how do you support those ladies around week 7? im alternating leftover organics right now. one feeding is biobizz bloom, next is gen hydros General Organic bloom and marine(i think its called marine...). i also give em humic acid. im gonna be switching over to coco when theyre done, ill be using canna coco a/b. which is why i was asking about the rhizo. think ill be going cheap-style and just doing the a/b and pk13/14. rhizo and boost are pretty pricey...


Just keep it simple indeed. the rhizotonic is just an extra. The pk13/14 is the nuts (I am using BioNova on htat). I have also just bought special cloning and rooting soil, along with some new coco, and a small 60x60 tent (ordered) for veg purposes.

cheers for the visits, this time DST has left the....forum (for the evening)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

you kno i kno.. my wife always ask me if im done playn with my i-friends. G`night


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you kno i kno.. my wife always ask me if im done playn with my i-friends. G`night


 iFriends, lol. good one T. Next time just tell her, they are my i&iFriends, lol. You'll probably get a smack in the chops.


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

I&I-Friends will see ya right D, aye aye eh?


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

[youtube]/v/ALzXr8qVmgY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

This was playing on my sterio wen i read the I&I friends thing lol


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh yeh baby Kool and the G!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2010)

The Anasazi OG girls is out of this world. Maybe it's because I'm from so cal... but I imagine one of those streets that's just lined with palm trees, all in a row.

Just stunning. And she's still young yet. She is going to be a blast to watch getting older.

About the string... I think you may need one to brace it, not to hold it up... but to hold the plant/ bag combination up. I'm thinking that girl may get fat enough to bring the whole bag with her to the floor... you may need a safty string to hold the plant up from that... (not becuase she is too weak).

Looking great bro. Sorry I don't stop by as much... I'm addicted to the club.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2010)

I was thinking the same from the start, T aslo mentioned that as well way back when....I have some small octopus leads, I may connect these either side of the bag to hold it against the wall...or I can possibly tie round the whole bag and shelf. Will start to look into that.

Got my veg tent today, I thought that was very quick!!! So more planning ahead.

It's good to have a prive thread to the side, lol.

peace, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 20, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The Anasazi OG girls is out of this world. Maybe it's because I'm from so cal... but I imagine one of those streets that's just lined with palm trees, all in a row.
> 
> Just stunning. And she's still young yet. She is going to be a blast to watch getting older.
> 
> ...


Haha Jig, I hear ya on those long avenues lined with faux-tropical palms.

D, what can I say? Looks amazing, of course. And inspiring, as always. You're like uh, ole' faithful here on the forum. Glad to be along for the ride.

live and direct from the engine room, 
peace


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

What would a ship be without an Engine room lad?

I got my veg tent delivered yesterday (2 days from the UK from order - very speedy indeed) and the way I am feeling about my work just now I think I may spend some time putting it together today. We shall see. Updates at some point. Having wars with the humidity just now. 

People who been to the DAm probably know why, but I plan on taking a pic to show you exactly why I am having humidity issues (if I get time to go and take the picture (I need to go to the town hall to do it.)

Thanks for the visits guys (good to see T and Scotty back on board)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

Id imagin u gety plenty of fog from the canals, fog and mist. It must be like being back home sometimes wen ya canny see 2 feet in front of ya nose lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Evening Mr West.

My new veg tent, *DS*six*T*y(60)

She's 60x60x140. The extra base that came with it is missing its reflective material. It was £54 so i am not moaning (much...)


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks quite dark in there, hahah, dark room, yer not wrong. Seriously it's is bright, honest orifficer!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks quite dark in there, hahah, dark room, yer not wrong. Seriously it's is bright, honest orifficer!


silly question I guess. Does it get really foggy in scotland?


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

loooks kool mate, i could do with something like that, oh and some more floor space too lol. All 4 of the hb i planted have germed and are reaching for the sky yay lol. Cant go wrong in a jiffy pellet in a heated prop lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> silly question I guess. Does it get really foggy in scotland?


Now and then, depends if you are in a valley, or close to the sea...



mr west said:


> loooks kool mate, i could do with something like that, oh and some more floor space too lol. All 4 of the hb i planted have germed and are reaching for the sky yay lol. Cant go wrong in a jiffy pellet in a heated prop lol.


Good news indeed!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't the canals freeze over last winter and folks were ice-skating for the first time in ages? Haha! Ah I'd die a satisfied man if I could skate around those amazing canals with a joint in me right hand, and a pretty gal hanging on to me left. What a sight it must have been. I'll be sure to be there if and when it happens again..

As for the tent.... looks ideal for ya, nice. You think you're stuck in the vertical game now?


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Didn't the canals freeze over last winter and folks were ice-skating for the first time in ages? Haha! Ah I'd die a satisfied man if I could skate around those amazing canals with a joint in me right hand, and a pretty gal hanging on to me left. What a sight it must have been. I'll be sure to be there if and when it happens again..
> 
> As for the tent.... looks ideal for ya, nice. You think you're stuck in the vertical game now?


 some of the main canals are clearing of ice now, certainly wouldn't skate on it. But earlier on when it was cold there was some people skating. 

I would have hung this horizontal if I had a reflector for it. But I gave that to a friend. Might see if I can persaude him to buy a cool tube, then i can snaffle it back.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

so no fog and misst then? Too cold i guess lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

nah, just smoke and mirrors


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

So here's a wee update to satisfy all ye lurkers, and more importantly the regs to the thread, hi guys and kat (she's always somewhere around)

So I re-potted barbagseed, it's starting to rock, I like my dirty stop-over (although most dirty-stop-overs leave the next morning, this one seems to be sticking around ach man, I don't mind)

I also re-potted one of the headbands into a 2 gallon pot, barbagseed is in a 7litre (1 1/2 gallon roughly) I am supposed to be giving these Headbands away but I am getting quite attached to them. I got my tent, put it up straight away, I give the other one to my mate, he plans to do it on Sunday (it takes 5 minutes fer feks sake - one step forward, two steps back with this padawan learner!!!)

So here we go, hold on tight and lean to the right, if you wanna go faster, girls scream, boys whistle

barbagseed pre repot






And now looking happy in her new home












Thelma and Louise, i love this pic, the way the light has been caught in the corner (the original bigger pic is even better, but too big to upload.







And the best they call Casey Jones - me and Mrs Jones She's a monster






So that's all folks....

Peace all, off to puff the rest of my 420 spliff.

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry, forgot about the Mango...


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Not the biggest Jay Z fan, but Alicia Keys singing's the bomb. Nice track!!
[youtube]f2K9A8tgJS0[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 22, 2010)

for a guy who is form the east ....
You sure do use allot of west coast strains...(headband, og, cali orange)
lookin good mane....


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> for a guy who is form the east ....
> You sure do use allot of west coast strains...(headband, og, cali orange)
> lookin good mane....


Thanks man, I'm not from new york, but I am kinda from the east coast in a way, just not the US. Here's an above and below from today.

Oh, and Headband (or this variety) has East Coast Sour Diesel crossed with OG Kush...so there's a bit of East in there

The Mezzanine






The ground floor






DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> So here's a wee update to satisfy all ye lurkers, and more importantly the regs to the thread, hi guys and kat (she's always somewhere around)
> 
> So I re-potted barbagseed, it's starting to rock, I like my dirty stop-over (although most dirty-stop-overs leave the next morning, this one seems to be sticking around ach man, I don't mind)
> 
> ...


(suddenly a snare drum kicks up and an A minor chord is struck, op! then an F, then Dm, then G!).....do you hear the melody?

_Sha la la la la la, uh huh yeeeeaauh. Was down at DST's in Amsterdam,
starin' at this white haired girl, when Mrs. Jones strikes up the conversation, 
with some white-haired, gorgeous gal, sayin 'hey Thelma n Louise, you really
think this nice guy's gonna chop us down?' Wellllll, Mrs. Jones and D-S-T, look 
into the future... yeah and they stare at all of her pretty buds... that one's 
lookin' at you, ah no no it's , lookin' at me! sha la la la la la la, mrs. jones and 
and the og's are gonna be big stars..._


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tune Scotty, nice one!!! I was a bit worried abotu Thelma for a minute, one of her top sets of leaves that were coming through started to frizzle up, but she seems to be coming through it. White hairs coming through thick and fast engine room!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

ah to have such a room full of beutys lol. Soon man soon. Loveing that casey jones, good thick stems.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Aye lad, it's coming together. Those Casey clones that I got, the tap root was the thickness of a lighter...it was in rockwool, but seemed to take to the coco and soiless mix quite well.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 22, 2010)

you do grow a lot of cali strains...when i first read through i was surprised to hear youre on the other side of the pond. how you liking those casey jones? thats another one thats always been on my list. keep it up.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2010)

The Caseys are awesome CAashtree. I would recommend. They are kinda like the OG's in a way, but bigger in some respects (i.e they get tall but also sturdy.)


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

Bit like that jamacan runner chick/bloke, good and sturdy lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Bit like that jamacan runner chick/bloke, good and sturdy lol.


LOL westie... that poor chick... dude... athlete. If I had some weird testes I wouldn't want that being world wide news (thank God my issues have been kept a secret this long).

EDIT: Cashtree.... man... you gotta try the Casey Jones. I just grew her... and I am beyond impressed. I grew one Casey Jones and one Sour Grape... both got equal space and light... however the Casey Jones doubled the weight of the SG... and the CJ smokes better too.

She is a real winner in my book.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> LOL westie... that poor chick... dude... athlete. If I had some weird testes I wouldn't want that being world wide news (thank God my issues have been kept a secret this long).


Oh I see, would u like to talk about ur secrets, I am counsellor trained. Stiktest of confidence and all that lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh I see, would u like to talk about ur secrets, I am counsellor trained. Stiktest of confidence and all that lol.


I love it... we've moved into councelling. I don't know if we can get into it all here... but there is a reason they call me jigfresh.

... lol.... i don't even know what that means... but I think it's funny, so there.

Are you in/ around london Mr. west? I'm coming to town near the end of march.

Haha.... dst. Last night I had a dream that Rollitup got all crazy and they wouldn't allow people to post about growing anymore... but they had exceptions. You could post pics of mj plants only if they were 'Anasazi'. I totally remember 'seeing' the headline on a thread... Other plants and Anasazi grows only!!!

If my dream came true, at least we could still watch your grow.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I love it... we've moved into councelling. I don't know if we can get into it all here... but there is a reason they call me jigfresh.
> 
> ... lol.... i don't even know what that means... but I think it's funny, so there.
> 
> ...



LOL dunt really cover it hehehe is more like it lol. No im a good few hours from London sorry lol. 

Thats a fucked up dreamm, i hardly ever rermember my dreams lol.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 23, 2010)

casey jones is definitely on my list. just ordered some beans, though so itll have to wait til i grow them out (or move to a bigger house). ive got medijuana and tga subcools pandoras box sneaking through customs right now. think im gonna try to breed the medijuana, but ill set up a journal for the pandoras box.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 23, 2010)

ya oughta keep a pad n pencil near your bed mr. west.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

thanx for the visits guys, dreams are mad, in typical fashion, as soon as I wake up I start to forget. My wife reals off whole stories to me though...god knows how she remembers. Try to get some updates today, but I will be busy preparing form my Burns Suppor. 2 weeks of flower so far. Boy times flies.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 24, 2010)

DST said:


> thanx for the visits guys, dreams are mad, in typical fashion, as soon as I wake up I start to forget. My wife reals off whole stories to me though...god knows how she remembers. Try to get some updates today, but I will be busy preparing form my Burns Suppor. 2 weeks of flower so far. Boy times flies.


Dst how many plants you have flowering at once in there? looks like 10+


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

Numbers will not be revealed, lol just leave it up to your imagination. Lets just say it's a big 5!!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

[youtube]c0gEa20Wsqg[/youtube]

Update -At the end of today:2 weeks at 12/12. And even though I am dealing with high humidity (I have two de-humidifier contraptions on the go to combat it,) I think it is looking okay. I have been doing some more super cropping as well. Added a few shots in there.

The bad news is the one of the mango's looks like a boy, will post the pics below. It's the one thats looking quite nice as well...grrr. Ah well.

Are you ready for the pics...of course you are.

So heres barbagseed, I know we just got an update, but she's one of the first pics to upload...(she better not be a mango!!)






And since this grow is for Headbands as well, which I have ignored so far. Here's a few shot of the different girls and their flowers:
*HEADBANDS*

























Anasazi Headbands






CALI ORANGE SUPER CROPPED















*me and Mrs Jones*

























*Blackjack*











*New York47*
















*The OG Kush girls (Thelma & Louise and Anasazi OG Kush 1 + 2)*

T&L from above





Full frontal Thelma and Louise:















*Anasazi OG Kush Avenue of dreams*





*Anasazi OG Kush number 2*






And last and this case, the very least, *Mango Boy* - by the looks of it: Tell me if I'm wrong












That should keep you going for a while.....will drop in a group shot or two at some point in the futre. I have just left Mango Boy sitting at the side at the moment, not likes it's suddenly going to start spraying sticky white love pi$$ everywhere in the next couple of hours. 

Peace to all on this Sunday.

DST,


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

looking plenty there D, its hard to tell by that pic of the mangoh. Looks like something for sure the change has begun but i cant see just yet. My 1st thought was girl if Im honest but ive been tricked b4 lol. Loving the floyd >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dairy queen


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

[youtube]/v/ZaR4fsUeTVY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> looking plenty there D, its hard to tell by that pic of the mangoh. Looks like something for sure the change has begun but i cant see just yet. My 1st thought was girl if Im honest but ive been tricked b4 lol. Loving the floyd >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dairy queen


yeh, i know what you mean, but see'in it in the flesh, if you got the first pre flower like that, it normally has 2 stigma's sticking out of it, and there's nada there. Enjoy the DQ
LEts hope it changes, I am just impatient what with all the other sexy flowers in there. 

Laters Westy.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2010)

what up DST! now that's what I call a picture update! looking good dude. as far as the mango, not sure. if I had to take a guess, I'd say male. but I've been wrong on a few ocassions, so don't take my word on it!


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 24, 2010)

dst, you sure make the most out of your space. im applying what ive learned form you...will send you a link when i get my little project finished. pretty hard to see the mango, but im thinking those are balls. looks like their forming a little stalk. and thanks for pics, youre a wonderful porn director.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

all your plants are lookin amazing DST, did u just supercrop to i was thinkin of doin it to even out my canapy alittle bit but not sure if i should do it while its flowering, man i wish my plant was as lush green as all of yours,


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 24, 2010)

........^^^^ what they said.

kick arse!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up DST! now that's what I call a picture update! looking good dude. as far as the mango, not sure. if I had to take a guess, I'd say male. but I've been wrong on a few ocassions, so don't take my word on it!


It's all good, thanks for the visit Dr G, I know it's been busy on the isle with the MOG. God to see you over in Euro land, thanks for bringing the sun bru.



CAashtree said:


> dst, you sure make the most out of your space. im applying what ive learned form you...will send you a link when i get my little project finished. pretty hard to see the mango, but im thinking those are balls. looks like their forming a little stalk. and thanks for pics, youre a wonderful porn director.


 Look forward to it CAashtree. It's all about making the best of what you got I suppose.


mcpurple said:


> all your plants are lookin amazing DST, did u just supercrop to i was thinkin of doin it to even out my canapy alittle bit but not sure if i should do it while its flowering, man i wish my plant was as lush green as all of yours,


Hey McPurps, thanks for stopping by bru. Yeh, you'll be fine. If you want to make more room for light getting to your buds this is a good thing. (i.e spread the bush out.) I tend to tie from where I have bent it over. I just done most of the super cropping today. I checked about an hour before lights of and they were already looking good.



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ........^^^^ what they said.
> 
> kick arse!


Cheers bru,


Peace peeps, thanks for the visits and good words,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

alright mr West, late night spliff was it, lol. always nice to have that bedtimer joint...except when you have something to do in the morning. have a good un lad.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

well I dunt work so i dont rally have to get up in de mornings but to have a pee lol and feed the cats lol, they sit by my bed and attack parts of me that be come visable through the duvet lol. Gota love waking up bleeding aint ya lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Only cat I have is my misses, lol. And I always wake up before her so up to now I have managed to escape the waking up bleeding part, haha. Cat's just done give a f!!
Feeling rather bloated after eating a whole sheep yesterday that was mascerading as a Haggis'. Instant gout!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> well I dunt work so i dont rally have to get up in de mornings but to have a pee lol and feed the cats lol, they sit by my bed and attack parts of me that be come visable through the duvet lol. Gota love waking up bleeding aint ya lol.


One of my little buddies gave me a good scratch on the lower lip this morning. They are so cute sleeping all cuddled up, until they had a bad dream or something, throw a hand out with claws blazing. Luckily no blood this time though.

I have had to start wearing shirts to bed becuase a couple of my younger kitties seem to confuse my nipples for moms. THAT is not fun, hahaha.

DST... just staggering with the growth of the plants. That CJ is monster... looks bigger than T & L combined.

Any idea what's going on with the Headband leaves that look like they are curving under. I had some of my Sour Grape leaves do that. I think mine was due to high pH.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> One of my little buddies gave me a good scratch on the lower lip this morning. They are so cute sleeping all cuddled up, until they had a bad dream or something, throw a hand out with claws blazing. Luckily no blood this time though.
> 
> I have had to start wearing shirts to bed becuase a couple of my younger kitties seem to confuse my nipples for moms. THAT is not fun, hahaha.
> 
> ...


Ouch, cats suckling on yer ti....oooh, don't go there, that don't sound good

The CJ has some growth rate for sure. The other CJ is slowly running out of height, looks like I will need to move it about. I already super croped one of the tops as it was hitting the under side of the shelf!!

Not exactly sure which of the Headbands you mean J? Some of the leaves have twisted a bit (group shot, the greener one top right), but I was putting this down to light positioning. A lot of the plants have leaves growing in funny directions towards the lights.....do you mean sidweays twisting?

Let me know which pic you are talking about...I am going to have to go and look at them in the room now, hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Let me know which pic you are talking about...I am going to have to go and look at them in the room now, hahaha


I actually was talking about Mrs. Jones... sorry about that.

I guess it's just twisting of the leaves... but it looked like some of them were doing an underneath taco deal. I think it's just the blades trying to face the light. Sorry to worry you.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, now I see what you mean, yes it's the light positioning. It's quite strange the way some of them are growing actually. Some of the fan leaves are sitting normal, some are at 90 degrees to the plant facing direct at the light tower, and some are all over the place. The casey is a real weed, it seems to be taking over!

Hey, no worries, I prefer if someone got a point to bring it up rather than just saying, Nice grow (if you know what I mean) You did have me going for a minute though, off I was trudging through the newly laid snow to the potting room to figure it out....I actually pulled a few Headbands out (don't even know if it was the ones in the pic, lol) I trudged back thinking, Jig has much better eye sight than me, lmao.

Any further fwd with the travel plans? PM me later if you got time bud. Mauy Thai training in 30 minutes....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Any further fwd with the travel plans? PM me later if you got time bud. Mauy Thai training in 30 minutes....


I'm assuming you mean the martial art, not the alcoholic drink.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2010)

muay thai training??? fuckin' awesome dude!!


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I'm assuming you mean the martial art, not the alcoholic drink.


that's right bru, the martial art. More martial in my case, less art, lol. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> muay thai training??? fuckin' awesome dude!!


Keeps my love handles down to a minimum Doc, lol. Another trait I have picked up from my wife, she use to compete in South Africa, and now she trains me...well, when she is not working!! I mostly just have a training session that I run through. Got a 180cm boxing bag and all the kit at home which saves flogging my arse down to a gym. And paying the extortionate rates they charge. Most of the clubs here are really focused on the fighting aspect, competitions, etc. But I just want to do it to keep fit (I am to old, to many injuries to compete!)

Have a good un guys,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 25, 2010)

ive always wanted to do some martail arts i used to box, but i eventually want to do cage fighting, and mabye start my own fight club, cuz the ufc has to many rules and such things now


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

Im a lover not a fighter lol


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 25, 2010)

id fight more but i always seem to get hurt...


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im a lover not a fighter lol


aye, ye be with the best of us mr west...


yo D, I'd like to ask your take specifically on the New York 47 so far. 
I'd like to know if you think it's worth the buy.... looks rather vigorous 
from the photos. And by the way, saw a few mother cali o's in a collective 
a few days ago, and they had that lime green tint eerily similar to the lovely
lady growing voraciously in your garden. Basically, guy tending to them 
and the rest of the plants said its quite normal for the strain. Not that 
you were worrying, thought i'd mention it.

peace


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> ive always wanted to do some martail arts i used to box, but i eventually want to do cage fighting, and mabye start my own fight club, cuz the ufc has to many rules and such things now


Mauy Thai rules, no biting, no headbutting, no kicking in the baws...simple, everything else goes. Arms, elbows, knees, legs, fist, it's all good.
Have any of you ever seen Ong Bak?



mr west said:


> Im a lover not a fighter lol


Geez, you do make me giggle!!! lol.



CAashtree said:


> id fight more but i always seem to get hurt...


Haha, I know what you mean, I don't fight anyone that isn't kicking me out of a bar or club lol. 
Seriously, my days of fighting are over, it use to be my drug when I was younger. Walking down the road, gang of your mates, chanting, about to run into another gang, ready for a ruck....one of the best adrenalin rushes I ever had...until you are sitting in a cold police cell with your shoes off (like I am going to hang myself with my laces stoopid!!)



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> aye, ye be with the best of us mr west...
> 
> 
> yo D, I'd like to ask your take specifically on the New York 47 so far.
> ...


Firstly, like you said I wasn't worrying too much about the Cali O (but it was on my mind), but seeing that it is something I have never grown, this is a very good bit of news to have, Scotty. I must say, since they have gone into flower they have picked up amazingly in depth of colour as well to the point where I am thinking, I actually quite like these girls.At first i was a bit pissed and thought that it was due to the scorching they received at birth. But seems to be from what you said, a standard genetic. I actually really liked weed that I have had in the pat that has the distinct limey colour and taste to it, so lets hope that's what I get!!

Okay, now for the NewYork47. Compare it to the Blackjack, there was no stretch at all. The fem seed came up a peach, nice dark green leaves at birth, and then indica style fat baby leaves, developing into what you see now. Even before it was flowering, when I rubbed myself up against it (you know how I like to get my dirty mac on) the stink is lush. A real earthy smell from the stem. The main stem on it is growing into a fat solid stake and I am expecting it to be a real good one. I would def say go for it Scotty. This is something I already want to grow again, purely because it has been real simple, plug and play type plant. It also showed it's hairs within a couple of days. I am amost wishing I had it in a bigger pot. Here's hoping for that 20% plus THC ride

Thanks for the visits guys.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango is def a boy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2010)

damn.. u gon save some pollen?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2010)

DST said:


> until you are sitting in a cold police cell with your shoes off (like I am going to hang myself with my laces stoopid!!)


They just make us take our laces out of our shoes. Belt too of course. Really glad I wasn't ever wearing my baggy pants.

And I'm with you mr. west. I'm a lover not a fighter. Two big reasons I don't fight. I really don't like getting hurt, and I have a crazy temper that I worry if I did get in a fight I would end up killing the person. I get's mad!!! 

I think training would be good... teach me some responsibility. I studied Hsing-I for a few months. Really loved it. Just cost too much money for a college student (which I was back then).

About the plants... it's a shame about the boy. He is real good looking. Also love the house plant.

About other plants, do any of you guys know a flower that can grow in my grow space... maybe out of direct light, or in light whatever. Just something that would like the conditions. I really need a legitimate plant growing with the MJ. This growing thing is such a part of my life that I can't keep it secret... but I can't have everybody in existence know I grow pot. I need a cover that I can equally (or at least close to) fall in love with growing. I need pics of my pretty flowers that can be shown to anyone.

ok... sorry for going on forever. thanks for letting me borrow your journal dst, haha.

peace


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn.. u gon save some pollen?


Hi T, I was thinking about it, that's why it is sitting with me in my office (keeping me company) and not in the trash can!!




jigfresh said:


> They just make us take our laces out of our shoes. Belt too of course. Really glad I wasn't ever wearing my baggy pants.
> 
> And I'm with you mr. west. I'm a lover not a fighter. Two big reasons I don't fight. I really don't like getting hurt, and I have a crazy temper that I worry if I did get in a fight I would end up killing the person. I get's mad!!!
> 
> ...


Yeh, belts as well, it's just that my feet would always get cold which is why that sticks in my mind. Nothing beats the cells in Holland though, you even get a cushion (albeit a plastic one!) And they wake you up in the morning with a cup of coffee and a roll up (lucky I was going through a period of smoking ciggies,) in fact it was a very good looking Police woman who opened the door for me on that particular occassion (I thought my luck was in- haha) Nah, she just charged me instead! Doh. The funniest thing I remember (I was still half pissed) was that when they gave me my sheet with a list of my possessions to sign back out, there was one thing on the list that said _Wiet_. This was when I didn't understand Dutch and asked, what is Wiet? The police man pulled out my bag of grass and said, it's your weed. Which they promptly handed me back. Oh memories of drunken sillyness.....naturally I was smoking a doobie within a few minutes of leaving the station. It was an hour on the train home so was well needed.

Edit: How about Cactis, Jig. There are so many species out there, and it's also something that people get involved with selling and breeding as well....bonsai (but then you gotta have real patience!!!)


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

It's with a heavy heart that I have to tell you this, but I discovered today that Louise, from the duo Thelma and Louise, is actually a freak. Okay so they came from the same seed, I figured that we could see this ride through, but Louise being the smaller form the start (although she always looked the healthier) and I am not sure if this has stressed her out, as I said before, I grew 2 plants in one pot no problem, and they were OG's as well.

Let me know what you think? It's getty the malky for sure.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Mauy Thai rules, no biting, no headbutting, no kicking in the baws...simple, everything else goes. Arms, elbows, knees, legs, fist, it's all good.
> Have any of you ever seen Ong Bak?
> 
> ya im not down with the biting or kicking in the nuts headbutting i can handle, and no ive never seen ong bak what is it, if its any thing like the bareknuckle fights the ufc used to have before dana white took over than awsome , also sux about the males, i got my new journal up and going thoughu should stop by sometime and check it out


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2010)

Ong Bak is a film, McPurple about Muay Thai. Will stop by your journal for a scan.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Ong Bak is a film, McPurple about Muay Thai. Will stop by your journal for a scan.


 
oh ok is it an older film or a kinda new one ill have to check it out or try to find it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2010)

theres 2 ong baks both fairly recent.. imma martial arts junkie.. really fallin in love with MMA now.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

[youtube]M9Vw0a6lLxM[/youtube] 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ong-Bak


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

I had to check what MMA was....there does seem to be a trend these days for mix and match. I have also trained in Judo as well, but mainly do MT for exercise now. You gotta love a bit of adrenalin rush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

muay thai fighter are prevalent in mma.. and Brazilian jiu jitsu. judo is deadly if used right.. also karate, u should watch lyoto machida his hands and feet are so acurate he makes karate look so nice he's a top ranked mma star from pride/ufc..
he's one of my fave in all mma (ufc,wec,k1,pride) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLvGHXaBheI

or a recent knockout.. watch the stance, and the confidence/accuracy, and i love the way he leans back for punches kicks whater, and doesnt fall.. and if you checc out his kicking style its amazing.. like a punch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE9ug4IWJn4&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome, T. I loved his knee to ribs when he's fighting the dude with the bleached hair. Quality move, the guy just buckled up. My wifes a great fan of knees!!!! And his quote, "I am going to die, but I am not going to tap!!!!" brilliant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

lol.. yea knee's and elbows are brutal.. especially in the clench..

but anyways how's the girlies?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

and for some good muay thai u should checc out anderson silva..


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 28, 2010)

DST said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I have to tell you this, but I discovered today that Louise, from the duo Thelma and Louise, is actually a freak. Okay so they came from the same seed, I figured that we could see this ride through, but Louise being the smaller form the start (although she always looked the healthier) and I am not sure if this has stressed her out, as I said before, I grew 2 plants in one pot no problem, and they were OG's as well.
> 
> Let me know what you think? It's getty the malky for sure.


aye... 

Yeah, she looks to be a bit confused....

Don't want to say for sure though...

i know you n jig, west, T, n the rest have a keener eye 

for that thing than I do. Hows the cali n anasazi's though?


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

The anasazi girls are doing good, TripleT is still a bit of a duffer, but who knows. I have supercropped one of the bigger branches of the big Casey, and also one fo the OG kush's, both sets of them have he buds correcting themselves so thats all good. The Cali O's also had some super cropping done to them and they are all looking good (altough one is a bit on the lame side in comparison)

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

i see what ya sayin scotty.. in the first pic.. but i guess they are all fem.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah well, I cut it down yesterday, thelma is still in there. Ok, one freak pollen sack, but they were on every stem, and I don't want to risk it.....Thelma will enjoy the extra breathing space. Freak Twin Hermie by the looks of tricks..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

aww the twins are seperated.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

Evil twins with big bollocks need the reeper lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

REMEMBER THIS! 
i was lookin at ya old grow, and i cant wait til' you take pre-harvest pics this go 'round.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah remeber that well, T. Happy Dayz, I just made some Headband hash the other night with some popcorn buds I had left. Is a real heavy dunt.

And now I got added pressure because I got to give you your fix of bud porn, lol. 

You been pestering the wife to get things going again? or ya just chillin for the time being? You got's to be itchin to get back to it lad....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah remeber that well, T. Happy Dayz, I just made some Headband hash the other night with some popcorn buds I had left. Is a real heavy dunt.
> 
> And now I got added pressure because I got to give you your fix of bud porn, lol.
> 
> You been pestering the wife to get things going again? or ya just chillin for the time being? You got's to be itchin to get back to it lad....


lol.. she knows imma grow, i own a house but im renting as well(weird, i kno.. but there are reasons) so maybe a month or so i may move and startup. but i may go outdoors, i kno a real nice spot 

but i have 3 seedlings(bagseed, damn i miss my genetics) going right now. on day 4.. i might do a journal if i decide to go all the way.. i was planning on just using my cfls no hid's cuz i dont want a bigger setup while im here, plus im only trying to do two plants so i was hopin for at least 2 fems


I CAN'T STAY AWAY!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, I rented for a couple of years whil eI let my apartment in Scotland out...just got too much of a hassle being a landlord and living in another country so I sold up. I waited till I bought over here (quite a while) before I ventured back into growing...

hehe, I knew you wouldn't be able to hold yourself back!!!! Off to take some snaps for ya. Back in a mo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I know what you mean, I rented for a couple of years whil eI let my apartment in Scotland out...just got too much of a hassle being a landlord and living in another country so I sold up. I waited till I bought over here (quite a while) before I ventured back into growing...
> 
> hehe, I knew you wouldn't be able to hold yourself back!!!! Off to take some snaps for ya. Back in a mo.


growing is kind of therapeutic for me. i love it.. and i love to reap my the benefits of my time and labor.. your greenhouse get in yet?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> growing is kind of therapeutic for me. i love it.. and i love to reap my the benefits of my time and labor.. your greenhouse get in yet?


Funny, the guy from the garden centre just called me whilst I was in the middle of the latest fashion shoot with the girlies. Should be getting it delivered week 7 Will show all when in place.

So here we go with a small preview, an OG Kush, and a Casey Jones.

OGK















Headband bud






Casey Jones - starting to suck up it's leaves already!! Upping nutes me thinks.

























Second Mango BOY!!!!











That pic^^^^reminds me of this pic that I took near Ben Nevis





The big baw'ed brute!!!



Well the results in, it's another bloody boy....just seem awash with bollox at the moment, perish the thought. So that goes in the spare room with the other until I can get some pollen of them, then I may impregnate one of the headband buds, bag stylee. I have 2 mango seeds left, not sure what to do with them now...3 down, 1 didn't crack, a 2 males, bah.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's the oval:
Nice and cosy looking, or as we say under the sea, _Gezellig_






Had a slight accident while making a Spanish omelette last night (although I was using sweet potatoe instead of normal spuds), I managed to pic up the pan that I had under the grill with the kitchen towel which wasn't fully covering my hand - OUCH


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

damn, sorry bout your male and your hand.
but your girls are lookin damn nice. u gon have buds in every direction.. are u on 12/12yet and how many plants is it now?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice grow space... bit like a jungle in there. Have to be happy with that. If only balls would stop appearing.

I cant say I enjoyed the pic of your hand, but it definitely gets the point across. Next time I am definitely going to use gloves.

Glad its all going well... well most of it at least.



EDIT: What's the deal with the bull?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: What's the deal with the bull?


Right below it's hind legs are the biggest pair of bollocks I have ever seen, and the Mango boy with it's bolloxs popping up everywhere.....well I just thought of that pic! Seemed kinda apt. That Bull was a total stare out merchant, was seriously pissed at us looking over his herd. Funny.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 29, 2010)

good lord dst. that room is looking nice. sorry bout the sausage-fest in your life right now, thats never really fun...law of averages says youve gotta turn around soon, though. once again everythings lookin good, except your hand...


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> sorry bout the sausage-fest in your life right now, ...


lmao sausage fest, thats a good one CAashtree, i like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy Bollocks.... that's a huge sac. Kinda hard to see in the shadows.

I hope you don't mind this video... I just had to with the last couple posts:

[youtube]fw0YlFHq-Bk[/youtube]


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 29, 2010)

youre NOT supposed to like it, dst...youre beginning to worry me...


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

believe me I dont like it, I just like the saying, haha. 

Jig, wtf, that video is mad!! lmao.

Lots of laughs tonight, thanks guys, or perhaps its just the headband hash....


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 29, 2010)

ha ha! headband makes me giggle like a school girl. ive got something that you might like for your room, dst, little wall-mounted (zero footprint) strawberry pot rigged out of pvc. let me know if you dont want this pic up on your journal, ill take it down.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome, now theres an idea for the new Greenhouse we are getting. Cool!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome grow DST... cant wait to see the end results.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 29, 2010)

glad you like it. fully expandable too, just cut and glue more 'wyes'. well see how it goes, if it works as well as i think, ill add more spots, maybe put in a pump on a timer...i think it would be perfect for herbs, too. i can just imagine some oregano flowing out of it...


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the rep too.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> awesome grow DST... cant wait to see the end results.


you and me both, thanks for stoppin by florida. good to have you onboard.



CAashtree said:


> glad you like it. fully expandable too, just cut and glue more 'wyes'. well see how it goes, if it works as well as i think, ill add more spots, maybe put in a pump on a timer...i think it would be perfect for herbs, too. i can just imagine some oregano flowing out of it...


anything goes in my mind, just gotta make sure the plant gets all that it needs...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

u plan on breeding, or are u just tossin' the males out?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

may do a mix up or two to get a few new beans...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2010)

man more males that sux, and about your hand ouch!! at least your have a buch of other plants in their


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

DST said:


> may do a mix up or two to get a few new beans...


cool.. u never know what u might get, but u know its quality.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Funny, the guy from the garden centre just called me whilst I was in the middle of the latest fashion shoot with the girlies. Should be getting it delivered week 7 Will show all when in place.
> 
> So here we go with a small preview, an OG Kush, and a Casey Jones.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Here's the oval:
> Nice and cosy looking, or as we say under the sea, _Gezellig_
> 
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Holy Bollocks.... that's a huge sac. Kinda hard to see in the shadows.
> 
> I hope you don't mind this video... I just had to with the last couple posts:
> 
> [youtube]fw0YlFHq-Bk[/youtube]



little recap as i seem to miss every thing lol. Looking sweet, are the head bands best left untopped or topped/fimmed and super cropped?

pic bump hahaha


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> little recap as i seem to miss every thing lol. Looking sweet, are the head bands best left untopped or topped/fimmed and super cropped?
> 
> pic bump hahaha


Good Q Westy, I ran an experiement with two of mine the past grow. Both in the same 1 gallon pots, both cloned at the same time, and one was topped, the other was left to do its thing normal styllee. They produced exactly the same weight to within a gram or so....I think because they grow relatively small that it doesn't really matter what you do with them, the growth seems to get spread out among the plant. SO personal preference I would say is the way forward. Each 1 galon plant produced an ounce


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

I use to listen to this all the time....but then I use to take lots of mushrooms and acid....brilliant
[youtube]c8S9QK5FaSY[/youtube]

Okay, so feeding time at the zoo this morning. The pics today are deidicated to the New York 47 and the Blackjack. Both of which are looking really nice. Although they are not showing as much trichs as the Headbands, OGK's, or Caseys.....the New York 47 has got a real musky smell to the stem, unbelievable, reminds me of old school hash from Nepal. I am onto full BN Gron nutes now, 5ml per litre, and 0.75/l PK 13/14. It's full on go now, 3/4 weeks we should start seeing big changes. 

So here's the Blackjack










And here's the New York47
















So that's the Saturday update. Hope you enjoy. All the girls are fed and watered, the clones have been rinsed (as they do get daily) with the rhizotonic, I still have to chukc some away that I took from Louis. The New York47 clone is off, it's gonna be a big girl in 8 or 9 weeks....

Cheers peeps, peace,


DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

That vid clip thing has sent my cats into a whirle wind of excitment attacking everything. mental rantings lol. Och EYYYYYE!!!! thaNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> That vid clip thing has sent my cats into a whirle wind of excitment attacking everything. mental rantings lol. Och EYYYYYE!!!! thaNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!


Shit.... mine too westie. Damn cats jumped right up and started darting about the house. Kinda funny, although I don't know if my sleeping wife found it as amusing. lol.

beautiful blackjack plant. Do you know what blackjack is supposed to be... I mean sativa/indica. I've just never really known about that strain.


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 30, 2010)

looking good dst. always a pleasure to see your updates.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry about the cats guys....woops. And thanks for all the kind words.

Here's the blurb on the Blackjack, def loocks more indica, but as it say's if put in the ground it can grow to 3 metres!! Nice.

We have crossed-bred our Black domina with an exceptional Jack Herer of pleasing and intense aroma similar to the haze of cathedral incense, resulting on one of our most powerful and highly productive plant.
This variety produces long lateral branches plenty of abundant resinous buds giving the plant a sphere like form. This breed-crossing provides the plant a sweet aroma characteristic of black Domina that softens the deep incense aroma of our Jack.
It has the great vigour of a hybrid, totally adapted to indoor conditions. Planted outdoor in earth, with enough sun, becomes a resinous and hairy monster as high as 3 metres.


Growing method: Indoor / Outdoor. 
Sex: Female
Genotype: Indica / Sativa Hibryd
Region: Holland.
Lineage: Jack Herer x Black Domina.
Indoor Maturation: 61-65 days
Outdoor Maturation: 1-15 October.
THC: 15-20%
Yield: 500-600 gr/m2 indoor. 500-700 gr/plant


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

I like jack herer, hmm reminds me of the dam in 98 lol


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny, reminds me of Scotland, that's what me mates use to grow back in the 90's...It's one of those names now, everyone wants to sell something with Jack in it. Plus one fo the first I saw that was over 7 weeks back then as well. 10+ weeker


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

Just before I head out I thought I'd throw up todays pics of the Cali Oranges, since they have been kind off neglected of late. I also re-potted the NY47. So here's a few I pulled out to snap of the Cali O's



















































Peace out,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

looks ike ourplants are flowering around the same rate, but i wish i had a good cam to take good photos, all mine are shitty,


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Just before I head out I thought I'd throw up todays pics of the Cali Oranges, since they have been kind off neglected of late. I also re-potted the NY47. So here's a few I pulled out to snap of the Cali O's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah gorgeous man. yeah, i'm diggin those rich greens in the cali. those stalks look similar to the salmon-creek/big-bud I got goin... 

excellent work.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

Im kinda new to the growing lark lol, I been at it only just over 2 years lol. Ive been a smoker over 20 years and its took me this long to get my finger out lol. never go back now lol yay.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you down the rabbit hole Westy, it's hard to turn around, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Once you down the rabbit hole Westy, it's hard to turn around, lol.


Two questions... are the buds on the cali o real small compared to the other plants... or is that just me?

Other one... is that a trampoline hanging on the wall behind the plant? Just wondering if you do some sort of strange bouncing off walls, maybe just a storage solution... or a trick with angles and it's on the ground.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2010)

they look pretty good to me. no signs of neglect as far as i see.. my seedlings are doing fine as well.. i really wish i knew what i was growing so im trying hard to hold off on the order im just not sure what or how i wanna grow. how are liking vertical growth compared to horizontal?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Two questions... are the buds on the cali o real small compared to the other plants... or is that just me?
> 
> Other one... is that a trampoline hanging on the wall behind the plant? Just wondering if you do some sort of strange bouncing off walls, maybe just a storage solution... or a trick with angles and it's on the ground.


They are a bit whispier at the moment, but I think that's just the style of plant, the blurb never said if they were late starters or not, but all came on after a few days (just a bit behind the others. And there's no contest with CJ and OGK, or the Headbands.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they look pretty good to me. no signs of neglect as far as i see.. my seedlings are doing fine as well.. i really wish i knew what i was growing so im trying hard to hold off on the order im just not sure what or how i wanna grow. how are liking vertical growth compared to horizontal?


It's taking a bit to get use to, my design is not the greatest for maintenance issues either. The plants also look a bit cocked when you grow them (you will see in the Headbands I got going in the veg tent) But at the mmoent I think its awesome, I am basically utilising more space....

The HB's in veg, recently re-potted. Seemed to survive okay.
1/






2/












And the clones, the CJ's are looking good, the NY47 (tyhe biggest looking one) has just shot right up, happy with that, not sure about the OGK's got them a bit mixed up, not sure which ones to throw now! The Blackjack clone is also looking happy.

Clones:
Top3 - OGK
Next 2 - CJ
Next 5 - OGK (Bah), Blackjack, NY47, Barbagseedhead, OGK
Next 3 are OGK!







So getting late. Couple more posts then time for bed zebedy said

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

Liking the fat indi leafs on the hb man, I took 6 clones today hope they root ive had shit luck lately. Does the hb clone ok?


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

They seems to be okay at cloning Westy. The clones grow even stouter if that makes any sense! This was the first time I went back to seed, all my other rounds with HB where from clones so you should be sweet bru. I was thinking of keeping one of these nice ladies as a Mom. But that NY47 is a strong lady for sure. I think her roots started popping as soon as it came out the rotting powder, lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats wot ya wont lol. Ive been using clonex for the last few years and its bin greeet for me but recently it seems to have changed colour and aint working as well.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Strange, sell by date? Do you use any root enhancer? I am using canna rhizotonic which I try to water the clones with twice a day. You can always try a natural root enhancer which is Willow bark. Seep that in hot water over night and then that can be used as your rooting substance. It's also good for watering your clones as it has IBA (indolebutyric acid - natural growth regulator) and auxins. Probably best to get this in spring with the new growth from Wilow tree's....there's plenty of recipes for it on the net.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Strange, sell by date? Do you use any root enhancer? I am using canna rhizotonic which I try to water the clones with twice a day. You can always try a natural root enhancer which is Willow bark. Seep that in hot water over night and then that can be used as your rooting substance. It's also good for watering your clones as it has IBA (indolebutyric acid - natural growth regulator) and auxins. Probably best to get this in spring with the new growth from Wilow tree's....there's plenty of recipes for it on the net.


after i use my cloning gel im always scared to use anything on my clones. i might try once i get there again..


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> after i use my cloning gel im always scared to use anything on my clones. i might try once i get there again..


 With this you wouldn't need rooting gel. Just pop the clone in a glass of the willow tea and then plant the next day. Then water with the willow tea. Keeps for a few weeks, then just make another batch (I make it sound so simple, why the fek do I not still do it!!! lol) Will do when the summer comes around again.


----------



## dankypot (Feb 2, 2010)

looking good DST. i love looking at your jungle.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Dankypot. I just looked at a pic of a very old grow and couldn't believe the space I am using now is only slightly bigger than before, but I got 4x as much space now (if ya know what I mean). Which makes we want to go and look at it again....aaaaaggggghhh, can't stay away, lol.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> With this you wouldn't need rooting gel. Just pop the clone in a glass of the willow tea and then plant the next day. Then water with the willow tea. Keeps for a few weeks, then just make another batch (I make it sound so simple, why the fek do I not still do it!!! lol) Will do when the summer comes around again.


Woah, good tip. Will save loads not doin' the gels anymore.

Good work, both on cuttings and transplants. 

you are a dedicated man there DST. i'd need 40 hours in a day to do what you do hah


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 2, 2010)

ive rooted cuttings in a jar of water, no hormones, no b1 - just plain ol dirty ass city water straight from the tap. took forever (more than a month...), but they did it. my last jar of clonex got all funky and brown towards the end too, im gonna buy the tiny one from now on. has anyone ever double-dipped cuttings? i re-dipped my current batch of lavender 4 days after cutting them and they developed the fattest little stems...theyre about 6 inches tall with stem about 1/2 thick. good start...


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> ive rooted cuttings in a jar of water, no hormones, no b1 - just plain ol dirty ass city water straight from the tap. took forever (more than a month...), but they did it. my last jar of clonex got all funky and brown towards the end too, im gonna buy the tiny one from now on. has anyone ever double-dipped cuttings? i re-dipped my current batch of lavender 4 days after cutting them and they developed the fattest little stems...theyre about 6 inches tall with stem about 1/2 thick. good start...


No, but we use to get Double Dipped Purple Ohms, lol.

I have pulled a cutting that wasn't looking to great, sliced it a new ass, and then popped it back into water, sucks up the juice, and then re-potted it. Survived okay after that.
I root lots of plants in just glasses of water. I was reading tha tom atoe plants on't need any rooting hormone, they are naturally good rooting plants. In many years, someone will have added a tomatoe chromozone to weed!!


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 3, 2010)

GMO monster pot...if it goes legal in cali you can bet your ass that these big agri-business corps will be doing some splicing. and yeah, im constantly amazed with plants in general, they are just programmed to survive, but end up looking so beautiful. living poetry. ill get you a link to some pictures of my bonsai, as soon as i post something to link to. which will probably in mid-march when they look more like trees than twisted sticks stuck into tiny pots.


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 3, 2010)

purple ohms...old school...


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> GMO monster pot...if it goes legal in cali you can bet your ass that these big agri-business corps will be doing some splicing. and yeah, im constantly amazed with plants in general, they are just programmed to survive, but end up looking so beautiful. living poetry. ill get you a link to some pictures of my bonsai, as soon as i post something to link to. which will probably in mid-march when they look more like trees than twisted sticks stuck into tiny pots.





CAashtree said:


> purple ohms...old school...


If and when it goes commercial, it's going ot be interesting to see what and how MJ is marketed, packaged, and sold. I can see it not even being sold in bud format, but probably rolled format.....if it happens in my life time.

Yup, PurpleOhms, old school for sure... some mad memories from them.


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

I got an ohm tattooed on me foot lol


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it double dipped though, lol!!!

I swapped out my MH 400 today for an HPS SonT 400, so we are all HPS now in the tower of light.


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

well its been tattooed over twice to be what it is today lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Is it double dipped though, lol!!!
> 
> I swapped out my MH 400 today for an HPS SonT 400, so we are all HPS now in the tower of light.


that should tighten things up, eh?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2010)

For anyone who has stuck with this thread from the start, and perhaps even previous threads, well you may know about the court case that I have been going through with my own business. Basically I have been in dispute with a Derivatives company to the tune of 45,000. This fuelled with the 25,000 spent on lawyers fee's has left a rather bad taste in my mouth.

Well today we received the Judges verdict, and he has ruled in my companies favour!!! After a year of going through this $hite there is finally light at the end of the tunnel. The judiciary is on our side. The other lot have 3 months to appeal, but the first battle has been won!! TODAY IS A GOOD DAY.

[youtube]c4RY-eJgHHs[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2010)

one down.. however many to go.

and that is my fuccin song :bongsmile:


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 4, 2010)

Great fking news mate.

"Been tryin' to fuck this girl I've known since the tenth grade,
just got word I got mad euros on the way, uh yeuh, finally gettin' paid.
and today was a good day"


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> one down.. however many to go.
> 
> and that is my fuccin song :bongsmile:


Fuck Yeah DST!!!!  

Get those bastards. Isn't it such a good feeling to have the judiciary on your side. About equal to how much it sucks to have them against you. They gonna have to pay your legal fees?

And yeah TGSS... that's my fucking song too


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2010)

Nah, it doesn't work like that in NL. They pay costs, but that will only amount to around 2800, which it like a tenth of what we have paid out.....bar stewards!!! But all is good. Glad you guys liked the song. My biz partner also thought it was very apt!! Shame, he couldn't have a beer to celebrate as he is waiting on his second baby arriving (due date yesterday) and last time he was full of beer so had to order a taxi!!! He aint doing that again, haha. So I darnk a few and smoked a few for him this afternoon, yah! And he is like overweight, dinks like nobodies business, and smokes weed like me, he told me he's giving up sex, he said he's had it twice in 2 years, and both times he's had a baby!!! Peace to you out there brother, and this msg is also for some on RIU, you know who you are It will come bru!

That's me, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn, indulged in intercourse twice.... and got two children.

He's a heavy smoker right? What was that about low-sperm counts etc in tokahs?


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2010)

It's all rubbish. You either got it or you ain't....


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 5, 2010)

congrats on the legal victory dst. sounds like its been a long road. ive been dealing with probate court for the last year and a half. real pain in the ass. huh. i made a pun.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont really know whats gwan but im glad its on the up, maybe this is the year for sorting stuff out and putting stuff to bed. I need to get some stuff out of bed today lol, wen the mrs wakes up that is lmao.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> congrats on the legal victory dst. sounds like its been a long road. ive been dealing with probate court for the last year and a half. real pain in the ass. huh. i made a pun.


Big Probe is it?



mr west said:


> I dont really know whats gwan but im glad its on the up, maybe this is the year for sorting stuff out and putting stuff to bed. I need to get some stuff out of bed today lol, wen the mrs wakes up that is lmao.


Well I was up at the crack of piss this morgen. Off to the Ozzi to get my knee checked out. Seems as though I have arthiritis on my ac.ligament (which I have been waiting for since my last operation when they removed most of the ACL) Bugger!!!
Anyway, my miniscus is also damaged so they are going to operate on that SO fun times ahead, but like you say Westy, time to get things put to bed. Or in your case, get thum up out of bed!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

2 hrs it took me to get down to the roots lol its all nicley getting air now lol. last harvest for bout 5 weeks ffs lol. my dad had a new knee the other year, amazing what they can do, hope they can sort ya ooot mate


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

how did the harvest turn out then, gonna get you where you need to be?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

im always bloody late to the bash. subbed 

ive never seen anyone put grow bags on shelves before haha nice work D 

loving the little starter pot bag jobbies too.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

hey Don, ach, me too, I look at my subbed list sometimes and think, wtf! how will I ever get through this. and then someone posts and your right back to the start of the list again!!! 

It's a bit of a mare the design, not very flexible, and those grow bags are bitches to move. I used mdf that I had lying around - mistake, it wasn't thick enough, but it will hold out. Think I will have a new design on the next go. Thinking of taking on your philosophy, less plants. So was thinking one beast of each, I have a NY47 clone that is a taking off, the 2 Casey clones, a couple of OG Kush clones to choose from, and a Thelma (Headband clone) oh, and theres the Blackjack clone, and Barbagseed. So that gives me 7 so far....I just need to decide if I will go the shelf route again, or just go for big girls sitting round the tower....not sure at the mo.

My Headbands have seeded themselves on the lower branches!! Bugger. I kinda knew this would happen with the first round of plants straight from seed. IT's exactly what happened the first time I grew Headband. The clones I had going for ages I killed (which I posted a thread about) so I had to start again. The clones give you a couple of seeds per plant, sometimes nadda, the maleness just seems to go away. I am just praying that I don't have collateral damage to my other girls!!! It's nice to have Thelma, she seems to have put her male or hermy traits into her twin, which was chopped. So she is a def keeper of a genetic. 

I am just going to check in on the Mango boys that I have in one of my bedrooms, they are not even under any light, just daylight, they seem to be doing okay.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

So here are the two Mango boys that I have kept for possible crossing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

aye im the same i log in and think sweet jesus how many posts have i missed over the weekend. about 3 hours reading haha

i bet moving the growbag full of plant is a nightmare man but live n learn eh i really like the look of casey jones you smoked it before?

_Casey Jones_ = ((Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Diesel sounds like an absolute mind bender

those boys look ready to pop man haha what you thinkin of crossing with? some or all?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

I was thinking of mixing with the Headband to see if I could give it more height since it tends to be short, but I think they have beat me to it, haha. Possibly the Cali O since they are also reg and maybe a small sample from Thelma (which is Headband as I have discovered, or it's really mad OG Kush!) 
Re the Casey, not smoke it yet, it's doing it's rounds. I just haven't got in touch with the guy who's got it. Keep yersell to yersell.

Ok, just gonna upload some pics of porn, too much male shit kicking about this thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, just gonna upload some pics of porn, too much male shit kicking about this thread.


Yes... props to that. Too many balls, haha. I've never seen a male so far developed before... looks very strange. Aren't you worried about some pollen breaking free and polinating the whole neighborhood? have you done breeding before? It's quite an exciting venture if you ask me.

Sorry to hear about the knee. Hopefully you will be good as new when they are finished with you. Just keep your fingers crossed they don't make you look like Robocop.

EDIT: Don GnT... I don't know if you saw it... but I posted a smoke report for my Casey Jones in the 600. Also near the end of my grow #2 journal if you are interested. It's good stuff.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yes... props to that. Too many balls, haha. I've never seen a male so far developed before... looks very strange. Aren't you worried about some pollen breaking free and polinating the whole neighborhood? have you done breeding before? It's quite an exciting venture if you ask me.
> 
> .


I will bag them and chuck them as soon as they start to open (if not before) may just give them a good shacking into a bag.....but this will be the first time breeding. Still got a bit of reading to do on it but can't be too hard.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

but can't be too hard. as the actress said to the bishop


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay, so this is how long it takes me to get it together, guess what time I started! A nice fat j of silver bubble


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 5, 2010)

Ha! I just found my grey area 10th anniversary black lighter yesterday - just like that 'un.
My my my. That gal is a well-trained model. When did you start puttin make-up on her? Noon?
have a good evenin' man...


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

First up, 2 of the Headbands


























Cali Orange: don't worry, it's just dirt on the stem!
















OG Kush:
















THELMA





















Tomorrows feature: Casey Jasey Jones Monster update (shedding leaves though?! think it's getting too big for the pot!) New York 47, Blackjack, and some other shexy shtuff!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

hubba Hubba shexy shtuff indeed


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 5, 2010)

very niceee


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> hubba Hubba shexy shtuff indeed





floridasucks said:


> very niceee


Sheesh, thanks guys, you make me blush, oh no, thats the third 8% Zatte beer and....ah fek, lost count of how many bongs. Off to have another though. Thanks for poping by, more to come tomorrow, big stoned hug to all
, or may be 2...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2010)

DST said:


> big stoned hug to all
> , or may be 2...


Back at you bro. 

 Woah... sorry... don't know where that came from, lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 5, 2010)

im with ya on the multiple bonghits and 8% beer.... actually i got somethin better dogfishhead ipa 120, 21%..


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 5, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> im with ya on the multiple bonghits and 8% beer.... actually i got somethin better dogfishhead ipa 120, 21%..


120 minute ipa. Now THATS a beer. I take it you don't need 3 of them eh florida?

Shit goes down like a carbonated liquor 




edit: thanks for the quick dip in the sea of green D, it was refreshing as hell


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]hs2dZddriBo[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

p.s I don't sound like these guys!!!!honest indjians


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2010)

your room is gonna be packed with buds man


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2010)

Lets hope so McPurps,


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

So we are at 27 days of flower today. Guess we are kind near half way mark. So I am splitting these updates since I have been on a pic fest. First up on the Cat Walk will be the Blackjack:


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

OGKush Clones






Thelma (Headband Clone)






New York 47 Clone - Topped once






Casey Jones Clones - looking strong






EDIT: Forgot the Blackjack Clone, also looking happy as...






And the vegging Headbands for cloning purposes:


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Farkin lovely






And I think that's about it folks. Enjoy the pics and have a great weekend.



Peace, DST


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm super late to the thread, but i saw you said u finish neil strauss "the game"

great book, i think a lot of guys need to read that book if they arent already practicing those methods.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> I'm super late to the thread, but i saw you said u finish neil strauss "the game"
> 
> great book, i think a lot of guys need to read that book if they arent already practicing those methods.


 no worries bru, I am super late for most things as well, haha.

The Game: for me it def said a lot of common sense things of how to deal with communicating and how to hold yourself in public. Some people have it, some need to practice it...and not just for dealing with the opposite sex. Would be interesting to see his rules applied in a nudist camp scenario......


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

nice dude, I need to get a bigger light lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

For me it was a no brainer, i was getting a new light anyway, and the 600 was only 10 euro more than the 400. I then just went a bit crazy and bought another 400 anyway, and the 300cfl...


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 6, 2010)

they r lookin spectacular... nice work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2010)

porntastic  

casey looks like shes gonna be a heavy finish! barbagseed looks very sparse but going strong man!

stellar update man

cheers for the headsup jigfresh! repped ya but didnt sign owt me browser went scatty.


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 6, 2010)

nice nice nice. how do you get such good pix without the black 60hz bands? i have to take mine with an incandescent light right before lights on...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

looking good DST


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 6, 2010)

DST said:


> no worries bru, I am super late for most things as well, haha.
> 
> The Game: for me it def said a lot of common sense things of how to deal with communicating and how to hold yourself in public. Some people have it, some need to practice it...and not just for dealing with the opposite sex. Would be interesting to see his rules applied in a nudist camp scenario......




LMAO ahahahah good one


i totally feel you tho, some people got it, others need practice.


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

DST said:


> So we are at 27 days of flower today. Guess we are kind near half way mark. So I am splitting these updates since I have been on a pic fest. First up on the Cat Walk will be the Blackjack:





DST said:


>





DST said:


>





DST said:


> OGKush Clones
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Farkin lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to be done consolidation page bump lol


----------



## potpimp (Feb 6, 2010)

I am definitely looking into the vertical grow thing.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> they r lookin spectacular... nice work


thanks florida. Is that one of your spiders in your avatar? i think you posted pics before?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> porntastic
> 
> casey looks like shes gonna be a heavy finish! barbagseed looks very sparse but going strong man!
> 
> ...


The CJ is looking nice, but both of them are loosing fan leafs fast...not sure if they have just grown to big...

EDIT: And Barbagseed was kinda just doing nothing it seemed. So I thought I'd top it to stimulate some growth. Now all the lower shots seems to have livened up as well. So hopefully it's going to get a bit more interesting.



CAashtree said:


> nice nice nice. how do you get such good pix without the black 60hz bands? i have to take mine with an incandescent light right before lights on...


I move the plants out of the grow area and the light is only a small amount of hps that comes through the space for the opening. I open up the veg tent which has the 300w 6500 cfl, so gives it a daylight look which I think shows the natural colours



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good DST


Thanks Dr, always good to see you.



ImTheFireMan said:


> LMAO ahahahah good one
> 
> 
> i totally feel you tho, some people got it, others need practice.


Pehaps we all need practice, some people are just more natural are certain things.



mr west said:


> had to be done consolidation page bump lol


Thanks Westy, 



potpimp said:


> I am definitely looking into the vertical grow thing.


I think there are a few people who would support it on riu. I am thinking of changing my design...we shall see.

Thanks again for all the visits and kind words peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I went to bed late last night so didn't get up early enough to get pics of the girls in situ before the lights come on. So you'll have to see them with an orangey shade to them, soz rock!




















A bugs view





The new Headband clones


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife was talking about her folks and how her Gran is turning 95, and certain people where going round to visit, including her , Uncle Eric who she doesn't like the most for some reason. I have met him, seems a bit weird. Anyway, she bust out with this and I was pissing myself. So I had to find it on Youtube to share with you guys....
Ho ho ho, he he he, Eric the Half a Bee
[youtube]F_-vxAFcQIU[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like your situation is about to get stick.. do u use any flower boosters ?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 7, 2010)

healthy clones... yea thats my tarantula "Querkle" in my avatar.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an uncle Eric and i had a cat called eric too upuntill he died a few years ago lol. I got a monty python album that that song is on lol


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> looks like your situation is about to get stick.. do u use any flower boosters ?


Been using pk 13/14. Need to get more nutes as I have run out of BN Grond.



floridasucks said:


> healthy clones... yea thats my tarantula "Querkle" in my avatar.


Nice name, Querkle. where does that word originate from? Anyone know?...too lazy to google it as I'' just end up getting RIU hits, lol.



mr west said:


> I have an uncle Eric and i had a cat called eric too upuntill he died a few years ago lol. I got a monty python album that that song is on lol


I remember listening to Billy Conolly on LP...good ole days Westy. When a 10 pence mix up was worth somthing


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

here are mate this is the story.........https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/58025-querkle-breeding-thread.html


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2010)

DST said:


> For me it was a no brainer, i was getting a new light anyway, and the 600 was only 10 euro more than the 400.


And the thing that gets me is the 600 has double the lumens of a 400. I just sold my 400, upgrading soon.

Bro the CJ is out of control. Loos so good. Also, I really like the structure of the NY 47... it just looks perfect.

Yesterday my good friend came over with his wife and baby. I thought it a good occasion to try some dutch licoriche... man that stuff was the grossest tasting thing I've ever had in my life. Just foul. They wouldn't go as far as to agree with me on it being the absolute worst, but they didn't hold it in their mouth as long as me either, so who knows. Anyways... good times.

EDIT: The all HPS pics look so wild and artistic. Maybe that what things would look like on mars or something. And that Eric song was too funny. Great stuff.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 7, 2010)

yep... i got the name from the plant.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Pissin maself,^^^don't worry, hating Dutch Drop just makes you normal Jig.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> here are mate this is the story.........https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/58025-querkle-breeding-thread.html


 
Thanks for that Westy, very interesting.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks for that Westy, very interesting.



nay bother pal. I got 1 querkle in my tent at th min 3 an half weeks in 12, just getting trichs ill try and do pics this week lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this update is dedicated to Thelma. She also has a little spot which I will post in the next post (video)

Well happy with Thelma, she is coming along nicely. Here's some bud shots of her.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought I'd jump on the video bandwagon....christ alive, an hour to upload onto Youtube.....bore off.

See what you think, next time hopefully with the HPS lights off.....

[youtube]vHTH85DRvjM[/youtube] 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

nice D loving the vid update might do one meself haha doubt it tho i can only look from one side of me tent. and an hour upload... baws

cupboards really filling up man


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Don, and for the +kudos

When I first looked at the screen on utube i thought, mmmn 1min and 2 seconds to upload. that's not bad. So i checked the size of the file, 188mb, I thought, "bugger me with a Fibre Channel", that is quick, upon checking it properly, turns out it was 1hour and 2 mins...and I think it did take about that

It was fun putting the vid together though, so I think I'll give it another bash without the hps's somewhere down the line......

EDIT, and with a steadier hand, haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2010)

i think ill be able to do it with my fuji camera but no sound  might have a play round with it tonight n see what i can muster up.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

I just done it with our old Sony Cybershot. I could have done it on my phone as it has a cybershot, but the wee camera we have has got a Carl Zeis lens so i thought it would be better with that. Then I just flung it together with Windows Movie Maker, put a track over it, and wolloped it up to youtube...haha, make it sound like it took 10 seconds...

p.s I gave you a stink report on Thelma over at the 600.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW man... I'm so glad you did a video. I really couldn't imagine the set up in all it's glory... even with all the pictures you post. Now I can tell what a crazy JUNGLE you have. Man you are going to have soooo much pot at the end of all those plants.

Great vid. I'm going to need to step my game up and produce something quality like you now. 

Awesome bru


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 9, 2010)

again, dst, very nice. i agree with jigfresh - the vid really lets you see how crowded it is in there. gotta say i dont envy you come watering day.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out guys, and the kind words. I quite like the pics I get but like you say, doesn't really give that feel....it's only 4+ weeks...the Cali Oranges supposedly finish early (believe it when I see it, but they have certainly beefed up.) Perhaps they will give a bit of room for the left overs, 45-55 days is a bit of a long time range for me, so it will probably just end up nearer 55 days for them. that will give at least 2 weeks for the other to breath a bit more..


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

oh, and watering is a nightmare CAashtree. first the big girls at the entrance need to get moved out, that gives me access to the ones on the bottom, then I take afew more of them out, to get to the ones at the back. Then while they are out I finish off with the ones on top,...then they all get put back. As you say, bit of a mare. .....

But I have spotted 40cm(either 28 or 37 litres) square pots that I think I might go for next run (the 37l are double the size of the pots Thelma and Casey Jones 1 are in at the moment!!). Def going to use pots if I use shelfs as well (no more grow bag on it's side). But I am ripping out the shelves that are in there just now. Not robust enough to last, the mdf has bowed. I am keeping an eye on it and will prob run an extra support under them this weekend....just don't want to go to massive bother when I am taking them out....


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 9, 2010)

nice vid, fancy setup...looks like a lot of work?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Just at watering time. Inspection time, Cleaning time, pruning time....yup, pretty much all the freakin time, haha. Maintenance wasn't on the mind when squeezing more girls in there...


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 9, 2010)

well it sure looks efficient!


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 9, 2010)

crazy room. 

love that zoo soundtrack, hah. where'd you find that?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Adrian Sherwood - Becoming a cliché / Dub Cliché - 

That album is released on Virgin, but previously a lot of his stuff came out of On-u Sound records, use to be called On-u Sound System. Artists like, Gary Clail, Bim Sherman, Mark Stewart et al. Dub Syndicate formed the backing band...they also done a lot of work with Lee Scratch Perry.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 9, 2010)

right. this is the thread I was looking for.

"cool.

that reminds me of a nice vid on mr. scratch i stumbled on yesterday, 

check it if you like - shows him n his buds jammin in jamaica

live n deeee-rekd mon,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9An7d1hMvak "


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 9, 2010)

awsome video dst,sure is gettin crowded in their, how many plants u got in their goin


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> right. this is the thread I was looking for.
> 
> "cool.
> 
> ...


Cool vid Scotty, we went to see Scratch a few years ago in the Dam, a right mad one. My wife thought his shorts were cool!!! haha.



mcpurple said:


> awsome video dst,sure is gettin crowded in their, how many plants u got in their goin


 Quite a few mcpurps...got a few little ones that I didn't think i would be keeping. Cutting back on the numbers next run.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello DST and everyone subbed, not jacking the thread had permission lol. Not read this thread properly so wont quote on it yet but looks good.

Just wanted you guys 2 have a look at my jornal i'm working on at the mo  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/301140-1st-proper-journal-lemon-haze.html

thanks guys any questions/advice is welcome, thanks DST for the jack rep 2 u.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^your welcome las fingerez.

Bloody snow is back again, it's like a bad rash that won't go away....brrrrr. Feeding time at the Zoo today. Laters peeps.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

loving the scratch perry man i saw him a few year back in newcastle, the guys clearly deranged, burning down the ark n all. but then again his favourite drink is petrol and black!!!

legend

i had a go at the video lark. im gonna stick to pics lol


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

oh yes, ye olde Lee is def a strange one. I remember him coming onto stage and his microphone had about 20 things hanging of it, then throughout the songs he would just go off on one, rambling away mumbo jumbo, so funny. But good show all in all.

You gonna reveal the video or not Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

it was nigh on useless with the hps on man i might have another go with just the enviro on, that gives me a window of about 5 mins to remember and be in the room with the camera haha like thats gonna happen, ill have to camp out like the dude in the kitkat advert with the pandas


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

i miss uk adverts....you do get the odd classic dutch one though, just not the same imo


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's some shots for Jig, of the Casey Jones bud I have just purchased.............................










This was one of the bigger nugs, they said that it grew fairly small buds, but looking at mine at 4 and a bit weeks, I think I'll get some tidy sized jubbles to smoke out of my Casey....






Peace, DST

p.s Update tomorrow people, more pics in shtuff...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 12, 2010)

that shit looks good dst, i want some


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

very good yar!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 12, 2010)

im feelin like shit... .those budshots make me feel better. thanx


----------



## marlfox117 (Feb 12, 2010)

I heard about the thc drops from a friend, theyre sure to f u up if done right.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> that shit looks good dst, i want some


You can have as much as you want McP, you just need to get yer erse ower tae the Dam... 



mr west said:


> very good yar!


Yar yar, indeedy,



floridasucks said:


> im feelin like shit... .those budshots make me feel better. thanx


Pleasure to provide eye candy florida....more to come in a minute



marlfox117 said:


> I heard about the thc drops from a friend, theyre sure to f u up if done right.


thanks, may loook into it further.

Update coming people.......


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Bated breath time lol


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 13, 2010)

Had to stop in an see how things are going... Looking great DST like the vid update and wow ITS A JUNGLE IN THERE.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Prepare yourself for the next jungle update....just uploading the pics (lots and lots) Oh, and maybe another vid in a bit....


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

The OG Kush people, a def favourite of mine. She's tall and only produces average yields, but those yields are worth 2 of a lot of other plants yields in taste and stone. So here's one of the OG's on the catwalk.......


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

I only repotted this beast a couple of weeks ago into double the size pot - loving the NY47


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

This smells exactly like the bud I bought yesterday - sour appley type smell when growing and cured by the stinks of it.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

This is two different plants, one I bent over and one that is growing straight up. Not really any side branches to talk of on the Cali's, I guess they would be good for SOG...


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Loving this beauty as well, fat lookin nugs developing:


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Got narnas on them, quite a few as well, but I knda expected it. Next round will be sweet. The bud still smells amazing...



























And here's Barbagseed, topped, cloned, and LST'd.











The clone I took from topping seems to be okay....fingers crossed it's a girl!!!

My feed. I use this throughout the whole grow, and BN pk13/14






Peace all, more updates to come soon.

Peace,

DST


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2010)

wow.. the girls are lookin beautiful! keep it up bro.. peace


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Big up ya chest there D, lovely looking plants. Im looking forward to my head bands lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

So what you deciding on Westy, you gonna use the clones or stick the ones straight from seed? You will get nanna's, unless you are a lucky mofo....you never know though. Not one nanna on Thelma though so really excited about that. Got a couple of clones from her as well.

I have looked at all my other girls very closely and can't see any nannas on them.....I can't wait to get some Headband back to smoke though, I just love the feeling of walking around with a band around my head...


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure yet as they not very big yet Ill prolly top em wen they r looking better and see hoiw they grow lol. I dunt like taking clones but i will with these as i couldnt buy more lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2010)

+rep dst .. its plants like this that have me so anxious for the rest of my seeds to get here.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

hi T, thanks man. What you waiting on?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2010)

i ordered "the flav" by TGA Subcool. its already here
and i order the rest from attitude.
KC Brains White KC
Seedsman Seeds White Widow 
DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized
Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome, so did you move?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2010)

no.. but nothing ever came of the whole situation, and nobody knows so i figured it was coincidence. plus, i couldnt help myself.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Never hurts to be cautious T!!! So you gonna run all the seeds or select some to go with first?


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

A big shtoned Saturday to all. Peace, DST
[youtube]0u88buABkvc[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Never hurts to be cautious T!!! So you gonna run all the seeds or select some to go with first?


im going to pick 3 strains to grow out as mothers and save the rest of the seeds start my sog again, i'm hoping for a good male in the kc brains pack so i can make more seeds. i've never smoked any of the strains before so i have no idea what to expect. but im ready!


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 13, 2010)

Hell Yes!..._The fireman screams, and the engine just gleams!_


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

sweet vidoe dst evrything is lookin great, and those buds are beutifull


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the visits and kind word, Hayduke and McPurple. We are slowly gettin there.....


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Hell Yes!..._The fireman screams, and the engine just gleams!_


bling bling on ya plants lolkiss-ass


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

it will all be worth the slow wait though it always is, unless a disaster happens.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2010)

Less talk of disasters, McP thanks, hahaha.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 13, 2010)

oh i wasnt tryinto say you will have a disaster, i was mainly talkin about myself with my hermied girl, but your right enogh with the disasters:]


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 13, 2010)

NY 47 is a beasty, a beasty i tell ya.

The casey ya grabbed looks dye-know-might. That from a cafe?
....
I'm wondering what grey area's best strain right now is...
ju know mayne?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

looking good there DST!


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> NY 47 is a beasty, a beasty i tell ya.
> 
> The casey ya grabbed looks dye-know-might. That from a cafe?
> ....
> ...


The Casey is from the Grey Area. I would say that and Silver Bubble are their best strains.

Also top notch are:
Grey Haze
Chocolop.
bug Buhhda Cheese

They just got Medical Leaf in (i think it is 4077 medical leaf)

Also LA Conf, and LA Women

Good hash they got : Golden Soles (moroc) and some Afghani (grown also in Morocco)

Some of the top of my head^^^^



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good there DST!


Thanks Dr. Always nice of you to stop by on yer travels.

Peace all, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

This morning I repotted most of my good clones into bigger pots (what was available and could fit into the small veg tent) Need to utilise the vertical element there a bit more. Anyway, repotting all went to plan. Was a bit concerned about some of them as I found a crawly bug of unidentifiable description. I had them before on one of my house plants, and then my girls (when I was vegging them during the summer) and they are buggers. No one on RIU came up with any suggestions as to what they were...so we shall see if I got it in time. So they got sprayed the other day with my ecostyle spray. this left them a bit powdery after drying out so I have been spraying them down a little with water.

Was lookin back at the grow and found this pick from near the end of dec






Glad it looks a bit healthier now.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

wow i love those shots that show how far u have come in a short time, gives hope that there is a light at the end of the tunnel lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2010)

its crazy seeing how much they've grown since dec. u probably didnt even really notice. i kno i look over the growth til i compare pics.. btw, have u ever smoked la woman?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

from humble beginings eh DST ever do a time lapse? ive always fancied it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 14, 2010)

DST said:


> The Casey is from the Grey Area. I would say that and Silver Bubble are their best strains.
> 
> Also top notch are:
> Grey Haze
> ...


Damn dude!! sounds like I need to move where you are at, I think I might be able to handle the snow. lol we have nothing resembling a coffee shop here.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> wow i love those shots that show how far u have come in a short time, gives hope that there is a light at the end of the tunnel lol


When you are at this point it never seems like anything will happen....



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its crazy seeing how much they've grown since dec. u probably didnt even really notice. i kno i look over the growth til i compare pics.. btw, have u ever smoked la woman?


Yeh, smoked it a while back but not since, is it martian x la? I can get a sample if you want?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> from humble beginings eh DST ever do a time lapse? ive always fancied it


I was going to do exactly that, but on a plant that I super crop, should be fun... 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn dude!! sounds like I need to move where you are at, I think I might be able to handle the snow. lol we have nothing resembling a coffee shop here.


The snow isn't here for long bru, and there's work around for skilled peeps....the language thing can be a bit of a prob but if you are in construction it's normally quite easy....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2010)

yes its martian mean green x la con. yea u should get a sample n let me know how u like it.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 14, 2010)

knew that casey looked grey area-ishhh. ha. thanks for the top-o-the-head run down !

i remember the chocolope. what is that? - choc. thai and canaloupe haze?

it was the best strain when I was there... seems like it's a staple there.






well looka them replants just groovin on a sunday. 

I really like that hollow shot meself, shows how much space the gals are gonna CONSUME!

Adios D


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes its martian mean green x la con. yea u should get a sample n let me know how u like it.


ok, will do



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> knew that casey looked grey area-ishhh. ha. thanks for the top-o-the-head run down !
> 
> i remember the chocolope. what is that? - choc. thai and canaloupe haze?
> 
> ...


 Chocolope or D-Line from DNA Genetics...a staple variety at the GA for sure. Very tastefull...

It shows how much space the girls have filled out


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

give em an inch and they take a yard lol


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> give em an inch and they take a yard lol


when it comes to mj, thank the lawdy she does!!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

So I was taking a few pics for the 600 thread of my Casey Jones, and my eye was also tempted towards the Blackjack and OG Kush. Both looking real tasty me finks:

BJ












OG Kush










Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

real tastey looking D mate, is there a unique smell they giving?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

wow the black jack looks well frost DST nice !!


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> real tastey looking D mate, is there a unique smell they giving?


Funny you should ask, this morning I thought, all I can smell is the bloody Casey Jones, the BJ is right next to it. But the OGK has a really earthy and citrus smell. It's gonna be sweet dank for sure.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow the black jack looks well frost DST nice !!


It has really frosted up in the last week. That's the PK for ya 

Cheers, guys. More pics at the weekend


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 16, 2010)

simply lovely dst.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally watched the video. Wow man. Just amazing all those pretty looking plants. And what a line up going in the veg tent. Great job. Thanks for the video.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

It was feeding time at the zoo again this morning.

For the Casey they got the same nutes as previously, but I added and extra litre of growth mix to their watering....not sure if it is going to do any good, but it will apease all of you that feel it was lacking in N.

Finding more nannas on the Headbands so look like I will have a load of seeds from the little popcorn buds. (some of them look like Jesters hats..)

I have topped my Thelma cut and put the head into clone as well, and I have LST my NY47 clone and have started a Time Lapse experiment on it (although I have faltered already as my 1 pic an hour is never gonna happen....I did get 3 shots throughout today and hope to aim for around 5 pics a day - business allowing me the time that is....

Ok, enough prattling on. I am off to have my first bifter of the day......

Some Cali Orange shots:





















And the Headband buds from Thelma















Enjoy, time for me

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

i just found out who .. casey jones is.. and i figured out y the strain has the name.. pretty cool


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

Greatful Dead song Casey Jones is it not? or am I mistaken..


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man I am really feeling the Cali Orange,

Got dang too many beautiful strains and not enough time/money/space/lungs to grow and smoke


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

got my seeds


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

fucking eh !!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> got my seeds


 Nice one T. May the games begin...or have they already began


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Greatful Dead song Casey Jones is it not? or am I mistaken..


Correcto-mundo. _"Drivin that train - high on cocaine - casey jones you bettah watch your speed"_

Holy shit! i've gotta get a shot of me salmoncreekxbigbud... looks just lke your cali O.
got the same gorgeous light green colour, huge pistils (90%white 10%red)
and i want to say the calyxes are damn near dittos.

great work bud!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Greatful Dead song Casey Jones is it not? or am I mistaken..


u kno what.. that may be it..

but i was talkin 'bout the casey jones famous trainwreck and the fact that the strain has trainwreck in it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Jones


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u kno what.. that may be it..
> 
> but i was talkin 'bout the casey jones famous trainwreck and the fact that the strain has trainwreck in it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Jones


I think it's one and the same, T.

Grateful dead took their song from the Ballad that was made after the crash...so same thing me finks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

great looking buds on thelma fella, whats the crack with seeds off the headband westy said its pretty standard she puts out seeds? 

the babies westy has look almost like strawbery plants the fat indy leaves are wider than they are long haha guess she just grows out of that ?


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow dst really looking there man ,
i cant wait for my seeds im torn between starting some white widow or sum chocolope from DNA , which i know you said is pretty good


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Im hoping she does, looks like i have two phenos with the head band seeds. one like a strawb and the other is more of a hybrid looking leaf set


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great looking buds on thelma fella, whats the crack with seeds off the headband westy said its pretty standard she puts out seeds?
> 
> the babies westy has look almost like strawbery plants the fat indy leaves are wider than they are long haha guess she just grows out of that ?


Seems to be the way with these Headbands, Don. None of my other girls have any nannas, only the Headbands...

SO what has happened in the past, from seed they seem to be almost hermies, but when you take a cutting and grow them out, the male flowers almost disappear. And it's not just this Headband cut that does it, seems to be the same story over in the US as well. Hayduke has now started growing a Headband from seed as well (he's collected a whole stack of them throughout his grows as well.

Will get to the leaves on Westy's post...



PhillTubes said:


> Wow dst really looking there man ,
> i cant wait for my seeds im torn between starting some white widow or sum chocolope from DNA , which i know you said is pretty good


If you like flavour and being addicted to weed, go for the chocolope, some even call is Crackolope, haha.



mr west said:


> Im hoping she does, looks like i have two phenos with the head band seeds. one like a strawb and the other is more of a hybrid looking leaf set


Back to Don's Q and Westy's response, which I think pretty much answers it anyway. You seem to either get OG Kush lookers, or Sour Diesel lookers. Thelma is almost identical in structure to the Casey Jones (which also looks very SD) Then if you look at the two I have in my veg tent, they look more indica based (which is how Louise looked before the chop) I actually love both the pheno's you tend to get, and the buds they produce also look different as well...flavour again leans towards how they look (i.e OGK - dark green leaves or SD - slightly lighter green) The only thing that seems to be eradicated from the OGK in the HB is the phenomenal stretching.....

I think I mentioned it before, but I believe this strain is called Headband 707 in the US.

Hope that helps peeps. Any more Q's fire away.

Peace, DST

p.s I know I keep saying this, but I cannot wait to smoke this NY47, damn the main cola is turning into a right old baseball bat.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

Waddup D! i started germing last night.. im nervous and i feel like idk what im doin. like its been forever.
but im still excited. and ready , btw yes its headband 707 or 707 headband dependin on who u ask


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

hehe, like getting back onto a bike lad, you'll be poppin endos and doing 180's in no time, hahaha.

Tune in later, T off to get a sample of LA women for ya this afternoon...or should I say for me to smoke for ya, hahahaha. Now there's a new transmission technique we can research, Blow Backs over Fibre Channel!!!

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, like getting back onto a bike lad, you'll be poppin endos and doing 180's in no time, hahaha.
> 
> Tune in later, T off to get a sample of LA women for ya this afternoon...or should I say for me to smoke for ya, hahahaha. Now there's a new transmission technique we can research, Blow Backs over Fibre Channel!!!
> 
> DST


im always tuned in.. and blow backs over a fibre channel.. imagine that? haha, id love that


if u see somethin other then LA Woman grab it.. cuz they ain send me LA Woman.. they sent me dina-fems power kush.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers for that info D. I dunno wen i can flower them lol prolly 3 weeks if im lucky with the querkles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

just one more question:

what do you reckon my chances of sneaking clones back over on the boat to the toon?


----------



## bender420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Casey Jones was named after the engineer involved in the infamous train wreck. Since train wreck was used as the female mother for breeding casey jones.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Casey Jones was named after the engineer involved in the infamous train wreck. Since train wreck was used as the female mother for breeding casey jones.


and u had 707 post when u post this .. like 707 headband... obviously im stoned


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just one more question:
> 
> what do you reckon my chances of sneaking clones back over on the boat to the toon?


Possible.



bender420 said:


> Casey Jones was named after the engineer involved in the infamous train wreck. Since train wreck was used as the female mother for breeding casey jones.


Indeed, seemingly the guy who bread it loved the Grateful Dead...whatever, hahaha, it's sure is tasty.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and u had 707 post when u post this .. like 707 headband... obviously im stoned


Ah well, here's the LA Woman i picked up. Smells really Zesty, trichs galore, and lime green hues throughout.

ok, my scrans ready, will edit and enlarge pics' later...

DST

The pics didn't work, hopefully this time. 

LA Woman
















ffs, 3rd time luck....lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

did u see the la woman in the cream of the crop on uk420, it won cream of the crop, looks fuking aweinspiring. I managed a full 3.5 of jack flash off my mate last night for 20 bucks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

looks dank D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2010)

dang that looks nice looks like its toasted in amber trichs.. u are so lucky 2 be where u are.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Possible.
> 
> 
> Indeed, seemingly the guy who bread it loved the Grateful Dead...whatever, hahaha, it's sure is tasty.
> ...



loooks much nicer than wot im about to skin up lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> did u see the la woman in the cream of the crop on uk420, it won cream of the crop, looks fuking aweinspiring. I managed a full 3.5 of jack flash off my mate last night for 20 bucks lol.


That's not bad. One of my good bud back in Schotland, he loves his smoke but often refuses and complains about 160 an oz...20 squid gets you 2 grams of LA Woman (at high street exchange rates you would be lucky actually..)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks dank D


It's more of an up than the LA Con for sure. I think the sativa is quite dominant. But damb good smoke. I had one joint last night, I had been smoking SilverBubble earlier, and a few jars at the pub to boot, so was nicely toasted, but after dinner, the LA-W got me nicely stoned. Quite alert, but like being a cloud with a silver lining, and the lining tingled.. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dang that looks nice looks like its toasted in amber trichs.. u are so lucky 2 be where u are.


Man my dude at the Grey Area gave me a real nice nug. The thing had trichs falling off it when I opened it up for a waft. Nice amber colour to the majority as well, but in no way a couch lock!! Not to be smoked before bedtime in my opinion.



mr west said:


> loooks much nicer than wot im about to skin up lol


I still prefer the tastes that I get from my own weed, Westy....bit of more time to wait there (although I have an OGK bowl at the end of the night of occassion). I find a lot of weed that you get is hydro (now no offence) but I am sure there is a difference in the taste when you grow a strain in a hydro, and one in coco/soil...some of the nicest weeds I have bought from coffeeshops have been bio. Sorry, don't want to have hydro peeps getting at me, cause I still think it's great!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

tingley lining eh sounds the business wish i had a mucker in a coffeeshop down my street


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

now that would make the UK worthwhile moving back too. I really don't know why they don't, ffs, it's a no brainer really, would stop a lot of other nonsense...but lets not get into that.


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

The Exodus Should Make You Wanna Come Back Uk We Got The Best Weed Fact Uk Gforce Uk Cheese Its What Every Country Trying To Get We Got The Bomb S...t Even People In Holland Messing Around With Are Genetics Cus We Best Growers In World Fact And You No This


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

its like that hahah


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its like that hahah


 Ye Man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

where you from in the uk cheese101


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where you from in the uk cheese101


 Well Originally Birminham But Ive Just Moved To Stratford On Avon


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

ok, Cheese101 thanks for letting me know that you are the best growers in the world, I did not know that. Thank you again


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> ok, Cheese101 thanks for letting me know that you are the best growers in the world, I did not know that. Thank you again


 Thats Ok Just Thort Id State A Fact lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheese101 said:


> The Exodus Should Make You Wanna Come Back Uk We Got The Best Weed Fact Uk Gforce Uk Cheese Its What Every Country Trying To Get We Got The Bomb S...t Even People In Holland Messing Around With Are Genetics Cus We Best Growers In World Fact And You No This


First of all..... whats with the name ....LOL

Second .... the best growers are in california....
Dont u know?????
Third i had couple OF different cheeses from the clubs.... and they were good dank...
But not the most pricey.....
U guys love cheese ....
We love kush ...og kush mostly....
Im getting sick of og personally ....

DST... whats good...
I see you on every grow journ ... except for mine.....

Its funny cause most the time i just post pics of different strains i smoke ....
Just like you did with the la woman....lol
'I would send u some loius XIII seeds ...
Seeing as i never seen you grow the King....
THE KING WITH THE BLING PUT YOU ON THE THRONE...


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> First of all..... whats with the name ....LOL
> 
> Second .... the best growers are in california....
> Dont u know?????
> ...


Mate MrCheese Is A UK Grower Best In The World In Fact He Brought You The Genetics That Most SeedBanks Breed With Today Lmao Cali I Got A Mate From Cali He Use To Be Negative Like You But I Sent Him Chhese At Christams And He Will Call Me God Now lmao Dont Knock The Cheese Till You Smoke It Its The Best Strain In The World To Date Fact And You Never Had Uk Chhese So You Cant Really Comment On It And Its The Most Expensive Weed In Uk I Can Make Over 280 An Ounce Offa This s..t


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheese101 said:


> Thats Ok Just Thort Id State A Fact lol


Check my posts, I give the Brummie babs (cause yer all women, lol) fulll props and respect for the Cheese. AND THATS FACT! What you are saying is all bravado my fellow cheeky banter merchant.



323cheezy said:


> First of all..... whats with the name ....LOL
> 
> Second .... the best growers are in california....
> Dont u know?????
> ...


All this testosterone is going to start giving my plants Hairs in the wrong places.

Sorry, will drop by your thread and check it out...no offence meant

So back to Headband, Cali Orange, OG Kush, Casey Jones, New York47 and of course, Blackjack.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheese101 said:


> Mate MrCheese Is A UK Grower Best In The World In Fact He Brought You The Genetics That Most SeedBanks Breed With Today Lmao Cali I Got A Mate From Cali He Use To Be Negative Like You But I Sent Him Chhese At Christams And He Will Call Me God Now lmao Dont Knock The Cheese Till You Smoke It Its The Best Strain In The World To Date Fact


Im not negative... and i dont think my post was....
I heard that kush is the top sellling dank in the world.... 
Dont know if its a fact .... 
But its not my opinion ...
Which your clearly stating..."uk cheese is the best...."
Maybe the best growers are in africa ....who knows.....
But in the states .... its clear to everyone we rule the dank game....

As for the banks.... they suck...most the time comparred to what we have in clone.... 
The bank sarent bad theyre just not as good ....i like some banks too
I smoke all type of ill shit...
And its all bomb..
Who cares where its from .. or if its the best....


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Im not negative... and i dont think my post was....
> I heard that kush is the top sellling dank in the world....
> Dont know if its a fact ....
> But its not my opinion ...
> ...


 lmao ok ok Lets Stp Bitching In This Thread We are All Fellow Growers So What If Uk Got The Best DANK LMAO
Soz I Had To Add That lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheese101 said:


> Mate MrCheese Is A UK Grower Best In The World In Fact He Brought You The Genetics That Most SeedBanks Breed With Today Lmao Cali I Got A Mate From Cali He Use To Be Negative Like You But I Sent Him Chhese At Christams And He Will Call Me God Now lmao Dont Knock The Cheese Till You Smoke It Its The Best Strain In The World To Date Fact And You Never Had Uk Chhese So You Cant Really Comment On It And Its The Most Expensive Weed In Uk I Can Make Over 280 An Ounce Offa This s..t


As I said, end of chat on this thread. I suggest you start a thread: *MrCheese Is A UK Grower Best In The World, or words to that effect*: If you wish to continue this point further. Thanks, I like to keep it chilled here and the tone is getting a bit off.

Cheers,

DST


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 19, 2010)

DST said:


> As I said, end of chat on this thread. I suggest you start a thread: *MrCheese Is A UK Grower Best In The World, or words to that effect*: If you wish to continue this point further. Thanks, I like to keep it chilled here and the tone is getting a bit off.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DST


 PEACE


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay So i was never bitching about anything .....
Next i never intended to affend anyone ....
and ....
Californai sucks when it comes to growing....uk is the best 
Thats why dst grows so much og kush.... and smokes la woman....lol...
Look DST .... i dont know where this went wrong....(maybe the devil guy)
I was trying to show you love and send u some real dank seeds....
But now u have hairy plants cos of me....wth????lol
Look im sorry for posting here ...
I thought we were all group of friendly growers who could post freely...
Guess i was wrong....
Back too your grow......


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

So is the casey jones more stable compared to the headband? Or will u get some cj seeds?


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Nothing on the CJ westy, I got a couple of Clones of her going but no signs of any hermy ness on these two older girls...you never know what might appear, I read on THC farmer that they have a tendency to....


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

Are the balls on the hb easy to spot? Worth spluffing some stuff about in my tent? Psycho headband fems lol


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, the appear on each lower branch at about first or second node up the branch...very predictable.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

Psycho Headbands, now that would be summit!!


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

So we are hitting week 6 and it looks like the Casey's will see it through to week 8+, just, but it's looking good. Both are still going through their fans leaves. The nannas on the Headbands are appearing, I have a pic of a couple to show. The main cola's are looking sweet on them though. A lot of the popcorn has been jizzed on though. Thelma is kosha though A selestial virgin indeed.
Fek me with a New York 47 cola, well you'll see the pic. And this was put into seed weeks after the rest!!! As with the Blackjack, vigourous brute she is as well. She looks great imo. And for the OG Kush, I am going to be taking her late into week 9 by the looks of things. The OG girl I got pictured here is the one I dropped the main root ball of in a hungover stoned state. Lookin tasty already.

Just realised - no pics of anasazi OG's or Headbands...or Cali Orange (oops, forgot - midweek update perhaps.)

So we start of with Barbagseed. I have topped her and LST'd and she has 4 main stems now, and has picked up a bit. I tihnk she needed a kick in the arse. I have a clone of her as well so she will go into flower in about a month. Should be a big girl then. OR a big boy.

Barbagseed:











BLACKJACK




















CASEY JONES
























HEADBANDS




















Thelma Headband:










Headband nugs with nannas











THE NEW YORK 47













now you see it, 






now you dont,






And last but certainly not least: 

THE OG KUSH
























And the Veg tent:






Peace out, have a great weekend peeps.

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

And what makes me wonder, that OG has been fed exactly the same as the Casey Jones, and is in exactly the same medium as well. I even read the Casey was a medium feeder. I think the root ball has probably got too big...or perhaps that's just how it grows (I saw one on another that's fan leaves were also non-existant at 8 weeks!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

looking special as always, cant wait to get my hb flowering. ur veg space is as crowded as mine lol


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> looking special as always, cant wait to get my hb flowering. ur veg space is as crowded as mine lol


i know, can't imagine what it will look like in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

worry bout that wen it happens eh, thats wot i do then i end up giving half the plants away to make space. That way u get the best of wot u grow lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

yeh, know what you mean. I got a few extra for a mate who is just taking forever to pull his finger out..he got the tent, light, and me ready to give him clones...some people eh. Take em to water but you can't make em drink.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

u can take a horse to water but a pencil must be lead. one of my mates is doing it thehardest way lol. I didnt tell him he did this on his own but he got a patio heater and put halogen light bulbs init and is growing in his cupboard lol. I keep telling him hed do better with half a dozen cfls but hes doing it his way so i wont be slinging much his way lol.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 20, 2010)

LA Woman looks fuckin fresh dude. 

Cannot wait to one day grow it. Haven't had really good LA con yet. Most of it I ever tried was fluffy outdoor stuff.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL 707 posts, that LA woman must be good cuz she got u thinking about this shit. LMAO


----------



## 55b (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow thats some delicious specimins you got there!
Sorry, I random'd into this thread and I just gotta +rep for those beautiful girls. I'll sub for the flower pics, can't wait!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2010)

beutiful plants and pics Dst. i like the way that new york 47 and og kush are lookin


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LA Woman looks fuckin fresh dude.
> 
> Cannot wait to one day grow it. Haven't had really good LA con yet. Most of it I ever tried was fluffy outdoor stuff.


hey bender420, whats up bru. The LA Woman was a real nice smoke, nice surprise actually. I hadn't smoke it since it first came out so was good to get a sample.

TheLA con seems a real bitch to grow. Temprimental and varying results from what I have seen. some poor stuff has been in the coffeeshops (I should say mediocore). Anyway, good challenge.



mr west said:


> u can take a horse to water but a pencil must be lead. one of my mates is doing it thehardest way lol. I didnt tell him he did this on his own but he got a patio heater and put halogen light bulbs init and is growing in his cupboard lol. I keep telling him hed do better with half a dozen cfls but hes doing it his way so i wont be slinging much his way lol.


sounds a bit getto, hehe. 



55b said:


> Wow thats some delicious specimins you got there!
> Sorry, I random'd into this thread and I just gotta +rep for those beautiful girls. I'll sub for the flower pics, can't wait!


Thanks for stopping by and the kind words, 55b. Hope to be able to show you some nice indo-clusters.



mcpurple said:


> beutiful plants and pics Dst. i like the way that new york 47 and og kush are lookin


I m with you on that McPurps,


Hey gang, thaks for the visits,

Peace, DST

EDIT: 3rd day of Time in motion study, getting quite annoying but will stick with it.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 20, 2010)

hey what up DST! just breezing on by. everything is looking good dude


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey what up DST! just breezing on by. everything is looking good dude


Hey Doc, thanks for bringing some Island cheer our way.

Just thought I'd say, Blueberry Muffins with Sugar and cinnamon crunchy toppings are the business. Thanks Wife-o, mucho appreciated. Off for a bong now. Best way to start a Sunday. Back in a bit with more pics...


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds a bit getto, hehe. Right in the heart of betsit land as well lol. In a house full of bag heads and dirty foil chasers lol. Middle England's ghetto lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^^Sounds similar to my old hunting grounds, it's a UK wide thing I can confirm that, everyone wants a bit of that action...why!?!? Trainspotting was so Eighties, MJ is the embodyment of cool in this century, and will always remain the bedrock of what will eventually be the new enlightenment of the world. Just you wait and see...they'll get it sooner or later. Or maybe it takes them (you know who) to destroy the world first, then we can have the new enlightenment...hahaha.

Right, off to sort out the pics for Sundays Cheeky ontbijt...


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

So I had the other Casey Jones plant out this morning to remove some of the ever increasing spent yellow fan leaves. These girls are finishing for sure. They are light feeders, this is not nute burn, and definitely not due to lack of N. If that were the case why would a plant that uses a lot of N and stays dark green (i.e the OG Kush) which is also on the same feed pattern and grow medium as the Casey, (which is a light feeder by all accounts) be looking as it should. So I am convinced (or have convinced myself) that these girls are just finishing. Which I can't complain about, the buds are solid, they smell is incredible from them, it's like a fake fruit smell from some old school sweets. And the colas are straining to stay up straight....so here's the Casey Jones 2 which has been kept in the shadows until now.



































And The Cali Orange. These will def need to go through to 8 weeks, there is no way they wil be ready in under 8 weeks (45-55 days) But this one hasn't got the fatest of nugs, and I think is actually a bit behind the others....we shall see.
















Peace, DST


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 21, 2010)

very Nice DST!! That casey Jones is looking good , My AIs are just starting to yellow like that so i will deff be chopping soon.... and 
the cali orange deff looks like its gonna be some nice smoke aswell 

Good work man


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks PT. All is well, it's Sunday and got a chilled day ahead. Off for another bong me tink...


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

looking spankingly nice D. Ive been at me mums this weekend and just got back to see my girls but none are close to being ready lol


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

So this is my pre-experiment for my Time in motion on my New York 47. Which I think I will carry on doing for another few days then throw the results up. 

This one is just 5 frames taken over a period of 12 hours, I just snapped each pic, I didn't line it up so it's a bit raw, but this was to give me an idea of how my eventual one will work out. 

[youtube]u_9cUXCjvSs[/youtube]


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 21, 2010)

That was amazing i like how you see those fan leaves pick up outta no where hehe id like to do sumthing like that but over the whole veg period and maybe 2 weeks flower


should be amazing when you do a bigger one


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> That was amazing i like how you see those fan leaves pick up outta no where hehe id like to do sumthing like that but over the whole veg period and maybe 2 weeks flower
> 
> 
> should be amazing when you do a bigger one


that would be cool, but you'd need to set your camera up to do it, because doing it manually is a fekkin chore. Like just now, I am off to the potting shed for my mid-day bong, and the camera is coming with me....snore. But I will perservere


----------



## 55b (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats a really great video, I love watching plants move. Maybe doing things like that will be a good way for me to show other people who don't see it in action. Its truely one of the lovelier things about growing plants. I love growth.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

thats wot my misses says lol


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 22, 2010)

casey is finishin up nicely... got a number of white pistils still though eh?

cali O - healthy as a mutha*****. they look like they wanna go 9 or 10 !!

....and cool little vid there. 
so cool to pop back in the room n see the foliage magically flipped towards the sky. nice


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey D been reading my way through your journal aswell, Good googly moogly this suckers long. hah peace bro.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> casey is finishin up nicely... got a number of white pistils still though eh?
> 
> cali O - healthy as a mutha*****. they look like they wanna go 9 or 10 !!


Ja, the Casey is still looking like an OAP before a blue rinse, but she and her sister will both be right in a couple of weeks though.

And yeh, I am with you on the Cali O....and that's supposed to finish first!! Mmmmnn, weird.  The others do look a bit further forward than this girl though...will show further updates of the other next time.

Hope all is well with the Sandy Salmons.

Peace, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 22, 2010)

....lol 
ye, i was on vaca for about 4 days.. came back and BOW. miss sexy sandy salmon was awaiting.

colas always seem to plump up double-time whenever you're away


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey D been reading my way through your journal aswell, Good googly moogly this suckers long. hah peace bro.


Not quite War and Peace, but getting there. If you get stuck just gies a shout pal.



rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ....lol
> ye, i was on vaca for about 4 days.. came back and BOW. miss sexy sandy salmon was awaiting.
> 
> colas always seem to plump up double-time whenever you're away


All in the mind me thinks. Your mind/brain, call it what you want, is constantly being flashed pictures of your girls - everytime you stick your head into the grow room - so the difference doesn't register as much. It is nice to go away though, and come back to something instantly recognisable...or in some cases, you come back and go, ffs, what did I think I was doing, haha. but hopefully not too often.

Sandy Salmon is what we use to say as young lads when playing football and jumping up for a Header. "He's up like Sandy the salmon.....goal!!!!!" cheers and well wishes..blah. You can picture it., haha.

been meaning to ask, Scotty, Art work, Avatar??

Peace guys,

DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 22, 2010)

ohh. thanks for clearin that up hahh

well i am not responsible for creating it unfortunately.

it's a piece done by Willem deKooning - my favorite painter i'd say

here, take a closer look


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 22, 2010)

those cjs are looking beautiful dst. really have a strong blue hue to them. what are the genetics on them? trainwreck x ? how long have they been in flower? cali orange looks good too.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ohh. thanks for clearin that up hahh
> 
> well i am not responsible for creating it unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Awesome painting...ok so he was born in Rotterdam, lets not hold that against him, lol.



CAashtree said:


> those cjs are looking beautiful dst. really have a strong blue hue to them. what are the genetics on them? trainwreck x ? how long have they been in flower? cali orange looks good too.


 Its trainwreck sourdiesel thai cross from what I understand. They have only been on the go 6 weeks on those pics. Will be ready soon me thinks...surprised at the quickness of them to be honest..


----------



## CAashtree (Feb 23, 2010)

casey jones you better watch your speed...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

casey looks a real treat D a little yellow.... naw im just fuckin with ya. 

good work on the beginnings of the time lapse. looks like its going to be a chore but the end product will be a treat.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> casey jones you better watch your speed...


 Nice post CAashtree...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> casey looks a real treat D a little yellow.... naw im just fuckin with ya.
> 
> good work on the beginnings of the time lapse. looks like its going to be a chore but the end product will be a treat.


The main prob Don is that because the camera isn't in a fixed position or tripod, and I am taking the shot from above, it's hard to gaugue the right height each time. So I then have to re-size, then re-cropp, then re-svae (because we only have phtoshop on our Mac, then trf the pics back to my pc, and thats for each picture!!snore.... I am taking like 4-5 pics a day (around 40+ already) so it's just quite monotonous. I am going down to 1 pic a day soon.....


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi RIU'er, so we are at 6 1/2 weeks of flowering, Casey Jones and Cali Orange will be getting flushed at the weekend and probably chopped the following weekend....
The others will be strolling on into week 9 and 10...and possibly more, depends on the Headbands.

So here a couple of shots from todays feed.

First up, Blackjack, she is gonna be a smoka and a half by the time 10 weeks comes....totally encrusted:
Oops, pics a bit fuzzy, soz











And one of the Cali O's











And the New York 47:
















And my favourite Headband - Thelma















Peace,

DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

woot wooot. 

thelma looks AMAZING!
.....so whattup on the black domina? you goin' for it?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> woot wooot.
> 
> thelma looks AMAZING!
> .....so whattup on the black domina? you goin' for it?


Kinda leaning toward it yeh. I need a few things to happen first as I don't just like buying things randomly, I feel I need to deserve them first. Win, Celebrate, Win more, Celebrate win, desire to Win, so you can celebrate life more. Some of my bullshit sales philosophy that jumps over my synapses.

I am also getting right into the idea of growing things that have short flowering periods and produce nice bud, if this Casey smokes like she smells I am gonna be a happy chappy (for example)

Peace bru, DST

EDIT: And not to forget the Cali O...if she ever finishes, haha


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 24, 2010)

ah yes... well that sounds like the words of an artist, not of a salesman with a knack heh.

as plato said once upon a time, "the arts (and therefore artists) aim at the good - knacks, however, aim at the appearance of the good"


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> ah yes... well that sounds like the words of an artist, not of a salesman with a knack heh.
> 
> as plato said once upon a time, "the arts (and therefore artists) aim at the good - knacks, however, aim at the appearance of the good"


Very astute Scotty.  

I would say more about my own companies mission statement, but this ain't the place


----------



## abetterworld (Feb 24, 2010)

TLD heard you and sends his love from afar...... things are well for him, always an uphill climb, sure is worth it though isn't it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

the dope is looking dope dude! nice pics DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

top notch D thelma really is a sight to be seen. 

cant wait to hear how the ny47 turns out. looks lush man


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

So I placed an order for air pots on the website fingerz dropped me. Ordered 10 X 30l (also planned to do some tomatoes in them) Anyway, 1 minues later an email comes throug to sa they don't deliver o/s of UK. Why have a drop down menu with every country in the world?? So I contacted the distributors in Holland, now that was a laugh. 
Cloggy: Yesh we haj shose potsh's. 
DST: Great, so what's the cost of the 30litre pots.
Clog: Shesh, lets me shee....tappy de tap tap.....Shey er 7 (sheven) euros fiftee.
DST: Wow, sounds awesome. So am I able to place an order through you?
Cloggy: Ehm, eve a kijk oor (means, let me have a look). More Ehms, then. No, shorry, we don't have them at sha moment.
DST: Oh, okay then. So when will you have them.
Cloggy: Shree weeks or sho! Can you mahbe shend me an email wish what you want??
DST: ......................silence. Ok then. bye.

What a bloody joke!! I did send them an email just because they said they were so cheap, but I can't see it happening. Anyway, found another site: *www.airpotgarden.com* (they deliver by all accounts...)

Still not sure what to do...wait or order, wait or order.....Mmmmn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

haahahahahaha thanks for that i love the accent in your writing was perfect dutch 

sweet hey zues tho 30L is waaaay past overkill for dope its a bit ott for tommies too imo 

the root growth in them is unlike any ive seen before the whole thing was dense with little white roots as oposed to the gradual increase or decrease if you like in size to the new growth.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Overkill for MJ...surely not, hahaha. The thing is I am considering just doing 5 plants next go round....big veg time (and the 40cm pots will fit ideally into my 130 cm wide grow space. Plus I want them for outdoors. I read the Blackjack can get up to 3m high!!!! Oh, and maybe do some spuds in one as well....

I based it on the fact that I was going to buy 37 litre square pots from my garden centre....we want trees. There's another reason for doing it as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2010)

these pots must be fort the green house huh ?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> these pots must be fort the green house huh ?


Bit of both T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Overkill for MJ...surely not, hahaha. The thing is I am considering just doing 5 plants next go round....big veg time (and the 40cm pots will fit ideally into my 130 cm wide grow space. Plus I want them for outdoors. I read the Blackjack can get up to 3m high!!!! Oh, and maybe do some spuds in one as well....
> 
> I based it on the fact that I was going to buy 37 litre square pots from my garden centre....we want trees. There's another reason for doing it as well.



grow BIG or go home eh hahaah like the style man i might treat meself to a big airpot for my scrog in the little tent


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Feb 25, 2010)

DST said:


> So I placed an order for air pots on the website fingerz dropped me. Ordered 10 X 30l (also planned to do some tomatoes in them) Anyway, 1 minues later an email comes throug to sa they don't deliver o/s of UK. Why have a drop down menu with every country in the world?? So I contacted the distributors in Holland, now that was a laugh.
> Cloggy: Yesh we haj shose potsh's.
> DST: Great, so what's the cost of the 30litre pots.
> Clog: Shesh, lets me shee....tappy de tap tap.....Shey er 7 (sheven) euros fiftee.
> ...


haha, yep... nailed it as Don said.

how long you been livin' with them dutch folk??


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

10 years and I still struggle with me P's and Q's....hahaha.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Morning, Afternoon, Evening all,

Updates coming in a minute or two. Hope your having a great Saturday....stay tuned!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

morning/afternoon sir, hope ur well? cant wait for the updates, gotta sort my life out and go and get my girls, or they will be ignoring me when i pick them up. will stick a "so far" pic up in a min, come and check out my new toy when ur finished with ur updates. take it easy everyone on this fine Sat


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

So here we go, flush time for Casey and the Cali O's (sounds like a band!) What a mare-io flushing is. I had too much water to give it too my indoor plants, so I was watering the connifers in the pissing rain with the run off, lmfao!! 10 gallons plus or something. Ah well.

Trichs on Casey are - if you take a small patch of them (I ain't that anal when checking trichs...but I understand the joy in it) - say around 15% amber (some of the bulbous heads are dark brown!) and then split the rest between cloudy and clear....So I reckon a few more days under the sun, till end of next week maybe, they get no more water now so they are gonna start fading fast in a few days. Then I need to figure out where I am going to keep them and the 7 cali o's in darkness for 48 hours.

So we shall start off with the Casey shall we? Ok.

Casey1 from the front:





And from the back































The Cali O's getting an enema







Blackjack




















NewYork47











Group Shots:
L-R Thelma HB, Blackjack, OG Kush.






Thelma and OG Kush






OG Kush: Cola, Couple a knuckles, Full frontal
















OG Kush Nugglets







Barbagseed, looked like it was hungry this morning, 1/2 stregth nutes for it, the NY47 clone, and the 2 Headbands. Water for the younger clones.

The Barbag











A few Headband clones, rooted and getting jiggy with it






The veg tent. The Headbands that I topped were also looking hungry as well. Hoping they can keep it together. The Time in Motion study is going strong now. Just made the first part of the film. Up to 30 seconds now, 10 days. Quite interesting to watch.







So that's it for Saturdays update. Will post an update on the 600 as well.

Peace out, DST


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

verrry nice. im lovin the colors.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 27, 2010)

DST said:


> A few Headband clones, rooted and getting jiggy with it


Happy looking kiddies!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 27, 2010)

the first couple of pics looks like some of this burmuelvis i helped harvest the other day, the shit was so dank, yours are lookin fantastic to. wish my plants were that far along


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

damn DST! they look dank awesome bru!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2010)

Casey Jones kinda looks like sd a lil'.. the bud structure does atleast.. how does she smell


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

She smells like a man made manufactured fruit smell, almost too intense to be real. she sure grows like the SD line. Interested to see how it smokes compared to the guy who gave me the clones gear. His stuff is in the coffeeshops for sale. Most of the buds are fairly small on his, but it's realt tasty. A sweet and sour flavour rolled into one. almost reminds me of the intensity of the headband smell(has the sweet kush against the sour diesel mix) , but more sour fruit...if ya get my drift.

Thanks for the visits peeps. Next week for some hanging shots maybe.

My jars will once again feel like they are doing a job.....the recession hits all sorts of things...haha.

DST.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2010)

DST: Employing Jars world-wide. 

I'm stoked for you bro... it's always nice coming to the end. Little test of patience and a good work out of the scissors. What a selection you will have when everything gets harvested. Wow.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> DST: Employing Jars world-wide.
> 
> I'm stoked for you bro... it's always nice coming to the end. Little test of patience and a good work out of the scissors. What a selection you will have when everything gets harvested. Wow.


Hehe, we don't discrimintate here, you could come from a Jam background, or a Pickle, or even have an eggy oilly Mayo kinda background, we'll still find a use for you here

Going to snip of a sample fot next weekend me thingks...hoho


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

wow i go away and he updates the sizzel. Makes me not qwanna take pics of my gals now lol. Nice one mate


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> wow i go away and he updates the sizzel. Makes me not qwanna take pics of my gals now lol. Nice one mate


 I'll be lookin forward to your update son. This one is for you, fresh off the printing press, one of my Headband Phenos' that is kinda like yours (I think you gout the more indica variety (maybes you'll get a soury one in there....) Anyway, here's a few up close shots of one of the Headband. I also took a shot of the cupboard from outside, (Thelma is behind me - the space is where she sits. So here goes sundays update dedicated to Mr West and his PHat little Headband 707's.

Headband from above:





Arb shot






Headband Nug





Headband Top






Lots of trichomes






From The Outside Looking In (minus Thelma who was moved so that we could see in.....)







Hope that keeps yer all happy and gives Westy something to think about for the HB707

Peace, ya green porn addicts.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> wow i go away and he updates the sizzel. Makes me not qwanna take pics of my gals now lol. Nice one mate


 hahaha! I had to LOL on this.  

yup, DST, that's some serious dank man


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

Funky update D, very pretty plant that hb707 mate cant wait


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

The ones I fried at the start have really shown the fact that they got fried. The newer ones likes this are lush, like your girls! Just hope the maleness is not too bad. Got quite a few seeds on some of them!!! Next round will be sweet as apple pie...

Talking of pie, chicken pie is about ready...late dinner!


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

Mines still cookin lol late indeed for a sunday lol. i wont mind a few seeds if i get um but u dunt get em with clones right?


----------



## g13hydo (Feb 28, 2010)

no you dont get seeds from clones unless they are around males, clones = garunteed females


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2010)

g13hydo said:


> no you dont get seeds from clones unless they are around males, clones = garunteed females


I have a small handful of seeds that disagree


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

no i mean the seed plant of the head band 707 gives hermi narners but the clones dont seem to get them. It was a question to dst cuz he knows this plant.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> no i mean the seed plant of the head band 707 gives hermi narners but the clones dont seem to get them. It was a question to dst cuz he knows this plant.


 Hayduke is also growing Headband for some time.,,,so he knows his onions with the HB's

But you are right, Westy, in my experience the clones of the plants I have started from seed do not give out nanners...... as much (you will get maybe 2 per plant) A friend of mine grew some and got no seeds....that's why you need to clone each one and use the one that is the purest. 

I got Thelma that seemed to have its male genes taken by it's twin that germed from the same seed. But i am running 6 of the clones (the ones pic'ed above) and they have been taken from the HB's that have not flowered yet. So will be interesting to see what happens to them.

Hayduke, you should check out westy's headbands, they look very phat.

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey D just poppin in for a puff wit ya hehe. Looks like your grtting close to harvest time. Im so jealous lol. Looks like some fruity fruit Weel done my friend. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey D lookin nice.....
...707...uhhhh...but.... 707 is the area code for north hollywood.......?????
Pshhh!!! d thats just netherlands headband...lol...i kid 
I thought that might piss u off....lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Whatup D?

Man that HB looks nasty.
Im not familiar with HB. Give me the low down man, I may want to add it to my garden.

Beautiful pics D very nice...


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey D just poppin in for a puff wit ya hehe. Looks like your grtting close to harvest time. Im so jealous lol. Looks like some fruity fruit Weel done my friend. Peace 1BMM.


Thanks for puffin by, 1BMM and for the bump. Aprreciated. 



323cheezy said:


> Hey D lookin nice.....
> ...707...uhhhh...but.... 707 is the area code for north hollywood.......?????
> Pshhh!!! d thats just netherlands headband...lol...i kid
> I thought that might piss u off....lol


Hey Cheezey, so whats 323 the code for?

Yeh, 707 is where *D*o*N* and *A*rron are from...did you not know? But now they are 020 dude....



SL2 said:


> Whatup D?
> 
> Man that HB looks nasty.
> Im not familiar with HB. Give me the low down man, I may want to add it to my garden.
> ...


Thanks SL2. The lowdown on the HB. Well that's an interesting question. Firstly, lets cover the facts (just in case anyone chimes in and wants to say...dude, that ain't Headband... or whatever....)

Headband is generally a Clone only strain. And I think this is down to the fact that no-one has stabilised the genetics of the plant, or tried to backcross with regs to get males...etc. So generally HB's will produce a male flower and you will get a couple of beans each grow)
The original linneage is OG Kush X East Coast Sour Diesel. This was a late strain to hit the Netherlands, and was introduced through the afore mentioned DNA genetics. When I bought a bag of weed I found around 8 seeds in there. This was a year ago now. I grew out the seeds, got loads of seeds from the first batch (which I will again this batch as they are from seed.) After the first clone the male flowers vanished and the seed production seemed to go down to a couple of each plant. No big hassle for me.

This time round I am using all my own seeds that I got from running my first batch...so there are quite a few diff phenos in there. The one I am aiming to keep was the one that went twin on me. Two seedlings from one seed. The second seedling had all the male flowers, so was chopped, and the remaining plant, Thelma is the keeper! No male flowers at all from seed. Very happy with that.

If you need further lowdowns just gies a shout.

Peace, DST

I have 6 other clones from the HB's which are from an indica looking pheno which I will run next time around.

The stone: As it say's you feel like Bjorn Borg with his Flia Headband round your cranium - nice frontal lobe feeling. You also get a nice body stone with it hitting your shoulders and slowly working it's way down. The taste for me has a sweet kush with sour back kick from the Diesel...the smell is a cross between fruity and anaseed.

It can take forever to flower, you can run it for 12 weeks no problem. I do mine for 10-11 normally.

This is one of the few weeds in the Dam (like some of the rare cheeses) that can go for 18 euro per gram. If you like Sour, and have a hankering for Kush...you will love the shit out of Headband.


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

I got half a tenna deal of some livers today .9 for ten quid, only gota coupl of js from it but it was very nice, up there with the cheese and co.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks D

I appreciate the info. But if its a clone only that leaves me out. Sound killer though would love to try it.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 2, 2010)

D you should cross that head band with that mango male you got. Id like to just get a puff of some head band but sounds like a good combo? Clone only. I cant seem to find the cj beans either? that looks as you say "The Business". I aim to take a trip to the AM this year prob in the fall 2010. Just wanna see what the world should be like. 4 reals. peace dogg


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

I fekked off both the Mango males last week. I only took polem from one of them (te beter looking one) and have freezered that for a later date. The HB - Mango cross may be one for next run....

This run I have got some accidental Headband X Cali Orange....I popped 3 beans into a shot glass yesterday and will put them into a bag today for germ...not sure if anything will happen with them, but lets see....

1BMM: Would be good t see you in the Dam bru.

HAve godo day folks,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

man that casey looks mouthwatering D


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Don, Casey is looking good. Snapped a popcorn of last week and it is fairly dry so will have a blast on that ron. Smells lucious though

So here's the Cali O's (well 3 of them) the other 2 were at the back of the room so I couldn't be ersed taking them out....Still got quite a few white hairs, the calyx's are quite small but the cola's themselves are fairly solid. I won't be growing this again anyway but they were okay for a freebee They do have quite a citrusy smell from touching them. Not smoked this for a decade or so now so should be interesting...Heres the 3 Tops. They will go into darkness tomorrow me finks...














And the usual suspects. These get snapped all the time because I have to take them out to water everything else.

My fave: Thelma...what a beast. Every cola is growing like a main cola, with fat little nugs at the bottom of each one..yummy.






The Blackjack has started to fatten out like a mofo. She has like a huge lump growing out the side of her Although you can't really see it in this pic.






Of course the New York 47, also a regular in front of the camera.






And my OG Kush nuggles.










Peace min,

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

looking fabulous D mate, loving the darkness on the og man looks very british lol


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> looking fabulous D mate, loving the darkness on the og man looks very british lol


Too right, it's like a Dark Racing green, just like my first Beamer (although that wasn't very British, haha) And not a sign of PM this time!!! You got an OGK seed have you not? I think you would love it lad. For me it's like a real Old Skool flavour. No messin about, dunts you like weed should.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

the ny47 looks sweet D and the cali O too, i cant wait to smoke some cali orange myself only 10 weeks to go haha

all looking top notch fella


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

You letting your Cali-o go 10 weeks, Don? I must say when I was looking at the pic of yours it does look different!?!?! The Sensi Seeds (White Label) ones I got said 44-55 days max!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

lol no ill be letting it go 9 weeks tops i wish it was only 45 days hahaha i know weve talked bout it before but im damned if ican remember which seed co it came from

EDIT: after some searching i think its dutch passion 8 weeks


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol no ill be letting it go 9 weeks tops i wish it was only 45 days hahaha i know weve talked bout it before but im damned if ican remember which seed co it came from
> 
> EDIT: after some searching i think its dutch passion 8 weeks


I know, 45 days my erse....def 8 weeker at least.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a surprise visit from the Kaas Elfje today......

4 new beans on the go......









This ones for you DJ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

nice chunk of cheese you got there! smoked?

whats the KAAS BX when its at yem?


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

leagalise conkers lol. Its not far from me were they have the yearly conker championships lol. Cheese fairy gone all international. Shes a sophisticated bitch lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> leagalise conkers lol. Its not far from me were they have the yearly conker championships lol. Cheese fairy gone all international. Shes a sophisticated bitch lol.


Nothing holds the Kaas Elf back by the looks of things..

Don, it's a bit of Oude Kaas, (Old Cheese) I normally go for the Old Amsterdam, but it was on special.....you can take the boy out of scotland, but you can't take the....you know!


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

like the story of how copper wire was invented?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 3, 2010)

ewww some cheese. Thats my new fav. Ill be watchin lol. Man i wish i could get the selection you boys get over there.lol. Peace 1BMM.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2010)

s**t i always wondered where cheese weed came from, ur planting that? pmsl only kiddin


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

I love anything cheesey lol


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the visits guys.

Yesh, we love sha cheeshey!!! Beans now nestled between a soggy paper towel and a zip bag.

currently on the go:
Cheese Bx1
Cheese Bx2
Headband x Cali Orange bean (came from the popcorn bud I snapped off - one of the Cali's that was next to a HB was def spunked on!)


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

So it's time for the 8 week girls to go dark. decided not to bother with putting them outside in the greenhouse 
(which i was considering) so just piled them up on a small unit thats in the potting shed and covered them up.

Gonna be a few busy weeks ahead chopping and snipping

Anyway, a couple of snaps of the victims to be.....

The Cali O's have started growing again. One of them has two little stick like foxtails coming out the top...I think some of it is gonna be better than the other.


Cali Orange






It is basically one big cola






And the Casey's





More Casey Porn














Undercover ghetto style.






Looking inside






Sleeping until Saturday.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2010)

man that is one big bud on the cali-o. and the cj looks dank, with all them fat nugs


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got excited and i didnt really want to, I need a hug. looking nice D, I love 8 week strains lol.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Mar 4, 2010)

holy shit, nice cola on the cali-o. that thing is FAT for 8 weeks.

casey jones buds look superb. congratulations D.

yeah you're gonna need a hand.... an edward scissorhand for example.

edit: mr. west.... congrats on MAURIJUANA EXPERT. finally got the title you deserve eh?mwahaha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy shzznit thats a freaking stick bru. Nice work There, kiss-assLove watching you grow D.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stick hell thats a "TRUNK", Makes my avi look like a stick! lol

Snap some macros if you can. love the color D. 

CaliO looks tasty bru...

Like always AWESOME D!!!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice DST. Our CJs look hella different too. 

That CaliO looks dizzaannkk


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey peeps, thanks for the kind words. Harvest pics on Saturday (providing I can type after snipping)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

easy D, so u keep em in a long sleep b4 harvest? how long bro?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Fingerez, yeh, I just pop em into dark for between 36-48 hours depending on how much time I got. I never use to do it before, but I noticed the difference since I have. Just adds that little extra weight at the end. Have heard of some folks who go dark for a week!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

Love watching you grow D. as the actress said to the bishop lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

so close you can almost taste it, you must be only a few days off are ya D you checked the trichs?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys, Friday again, hooray.

This first lot is getting the chop tomorrow. Trichs on the Casey had already started to turn amber a couple of weeks ago!!! Some even had real dark brown bulbous heads...but I aint the sort who sits and counts a zillion trichs, then count out the ambers, milky and white...I'm more, right, fek it, yis are aw getting the malky!!!! hahaha....

Got a dinner with the Wine Club tonight, quaff quaff, should be tasty....

A wee update to come....


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Well bugger me, the tap roots are on their way with the KaasBx2's - 24 hours!!!! (or shall we call them KB2's since we love to abbreviate every-ting on da net!!) The KB1's still looking like it's relaxing, and those Cali O x Headband seeds I found have done nuffink

Needed to make some space in the veg tent, so Barbag got re-potted and is now chilling with the big girls in the flowering cab. She's just learning to put her makeup on at the minute, so could be a while before we see any action (please MJ god- no, not Michael Jackson god, Mary Jane God, give me a girl? Pwetty Pwease)

And here they are.

The tapped beans:






And now nestled in on the bottom right 
in the veg tent






And Barbag hanging with the ladies. Decided to top the pot with a couple of inch of sand, hopefully this should keep the gnats from settling in until I can give the place a real good clean when everything else comes out...






Happy Friday once more...

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

see you jimmy your headin for tha malky hahahaha aint heard the malky for time man hahahaa 

sounds like a highbrow culture evening ahead! mine will involve several pints and hatever i can wing in the oven without injuring myself....


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

bless the baby seeds wanting to play, guessiung the squished bean didnt make it yet?


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Malky: I have caught a couple of Rab C's shows of late so was reminded of this great term.

The squished one hasn't done nowt, or it's unsquished partner, so both KB1's have yet to pop. Real good sign about the KB2's though. That's like 12 hours in the germ bag on my little warm patch on the floor in the potting shed (pipes run underneath the floor so it has a nice cosy feel, keeps the germ bags warm)


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

them beans must be majic lol. could be the darling buds of May at this rate lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks for puffin by, 1BMM and for the bump. Aprreciated.
> 
> 
> Hey Cheezey, so whats 323 the code for?
> ...


Touche ......dst 
I love the hb........
I was introduced to this strain a couple of years ago ..... Ive heard alot of jaw over headband.....
Some say its okay , not that great......
But i put it top 3 .......
I have reaserched this strain for quite some time now.....
Ive heard the original hb was Diesil #1 .....
I dont know if i tried the original cut ....or maybe the original wasnt to great.... 
Despite what i read on the net There are basically 3 types of hbs that ive tried and seen on the menu.....

!st there just the headband...
Its usually on the sativa side of the menu for less.... i suppose this to be the org. hb...... I believe it too be sour d x ogk x sour d..... or maybe desil #1

2nd there is the headband og.... which is ogk x sd x og..... which will usually go for ten dollars more ...but definately the stronger of the two..... 

3rd theres the 707.... i guess it was named after arcata county in nor cal....
Which i believe to be the best breed...
Its a cross of sour d x master kush x og kush.... similar to headband og....
I think this hb was the new and improved headband that californias fell in love with ......

The greatest part about 707 is you get the earthyness of the master kush, the sourness of the sd.... and the clean fuelly pine taste of the og......

Wheras the sativa headband is not as hard hitting and debilitating as the 707 or the hbog.....

All in all you cant go wrong with hb....
Its evolved from just a sativa.... too the ultimate hybrid of ogx sd .....(maybe im wrong) who would have thought og x sd would be so great together....
it was an obvoius choice to me ....i think....

Everytime i get headband it taste just like pinsol!

So D which type of hb do u have....????


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

From what the guys at the Grey Area told me, and DNA provide a lot of weed to those guys, it's OG Kush X East Coast Sour Diesel. Eh voila.

And in the past I have got two phenos, one which is more indica, and one which is more sativa tasting. Bot have the characteristic frontol lobe head smash, and the indica has added to that a very nice uper body effect (reaching from the shoulders down) Got to be good for back and neck pain!!! I have never had pinsol (guess thats a US thang - we miss all those great products that the US throw so much E numbers into, hehe.) But I can imagine from the name the flavour.

p.s Nice overview of the diff HB's, thanks Cheezey.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Well it was, water and feeding time at the zoo. Also cleaned out the veg tent. and watered and fed respective little yins.

KAAS FLASH:
Cheese Bx1 - first seed tap root appeared, quickly transplanted into tub with seedling soil and a wee drinky. Second squashed seed still inactive.

Cheese Bx2'S - ak kb2'S are nestled in and have popped up to say a-ight - seed husks still on though.

Lots of seeds on some of the Headbands, Especially the ones that I didn't do a lot with (at the back and top) OH well, more seeds for the experimenting.

So heres the pic updates:

The Cali O's for the chop - minus the one pic previously.



















And the Cali's hanging:
















And the Casey Jones 1 and 2:

No1:




















Casey No2:






super cropped branch





A big nug







Looking into the zoo post harvest






Some of tha Anasazi Headbands






The OG Kush






NY47






And that's that for today.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

What a sweet harvest man. Cheers. 

Raider just had a harvest, now you, dang I cannot wait for mine.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2010)

easy D so obviously u cant tell properly till the weigh in but what u reckoning to vertical vs horizontal so far? managed 2 get my 400mh working, dodgy connection on the bulb holder lol. read UB's post and he says that plants dont need light in concentration all the time, so gonna give it a go. my temps jumped str8 up though, whats ur views on temps mate? cheers bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy D so obviously u cant tell properly till the weigh in but what u reckoning to vertical vs horizontal so far? managed 2 get my 400mh working, dodgy connection on the bulb holder lol. read UB's post and he says that plants dont need light in concentration all the time, so gonna give it a go. my temps jumped str8 up though, whats ur views on temps mate? cheers bro


if i was to put his last grow vs. this grow i would say the vert would win out by harvest time. but i also think he added 400 more watts to this grow.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

so much more canopy space in vertical, i reckon the yield has to go up.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2010)

swangin through D 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey peeps, quite happy with yesterdays chop. Just about to smoke the first of a radiator dried bit of bud from the Casey, hehe The smell when I cracked open this Casey nug open is real nice already. I can smell similarities to the shop bought Casey (which is hydro as far as I am aware) but my pref is for organic or bio grown....the flavours just seem to come through more for me (or perhaps I am kidding myself) The prooof shall be in the curing and smoking I guess.

As far as yield. this is gonna piss on my last grow for sure (which was just over a half pound). But the canopy space has been doubled as has the lights (and theres more ladies in there). But the job was to use a similar space and get more out of it. I really began thinking (heres a point for Fingerez) that I wouldn't be able to do this in that small space, temps started off high, but after certain tweaks they leveled themselves down to between 25-27c. I think the close you get to 30 the more the is effects the conditions. Let's put it this way, it is not comfortable for me to be in it (and I am a sun lizard) then I am thinking, the girls are not going to be too happy either....and plantys can certainly take heat better than us..

Timescales this is a week or so quickere than the OGK on the last grow which is always nice. MY OG's will come out nexzt week. Will flush them midweek. Probably do the chop a wee or so after that. That will take them to just under 10 weeks. I think the OG's are better in week 9...just denser imo. Then when those get chopped I will flush the 10 week girls and do them the following week....I can't wait to try Blackjack and the NEw York 47...they both look very special.

SO I think guestimate at least about 6 oz from this little lot. We shall see what the other lot brings over the next few weeks...

Have a peaceful Sunday bods.

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

sounds good DST, waiting on the pics.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

So everyday I am taking pics for my Time in Motion study, so on my Sunday morning shoot I took Thelma my Headband, and Blackjack out for a little show and tell. And here's the results. The Blackjack is going for another 2 weeks, Thelma...we shall see how it goes... possibly more..

Enjoy

Thelma Headband:




















Blackjack:
























And here are the little Kaas Kopjes, three of them poking their littel Cheese Heads up.






And thats the Sunday update. Catch up with you all soon.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

thats the thing with poping seeds in water and towel, the seed casings stay on cuz its had no soily stuff to push through and leave it behind. All looking super lovely tho mate carry on lol


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats the thing with poping seeds in water and towel, the seed casings stay on cuz its had no soily stuff to push through and leave it behind. All looking super lovely tho mate carry on lol


good point Westy. Maybe try it without the towel next time around.


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

I just stick my seeds in jiffy peat pellets and then in the heated prop, works a treat every time so far.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I just stick my seeds in jiffy peat pellets and then in the heated prop, works a treat every time so far.


off topic but kinda on the same wavelength. having a sunflower growing competition with my mum, both have 5 seeds and 5 jiffys. all 5 of mine in the jiffys have sprouted and i already know which one is entering. gonna try topping one 2 see if u can get a multi headed sunflower lol, thats gonna need some support!


right back on topic, have been thinkin lots about this temp/light thing of late, have heard so many different interpretations but there is many ways to do things. i was thinkin the climate from where our girls come from is so varied they must be able to support a varied micro climate inside our tents. each one is probably gonna be suited to different climates but with all these high cross strains were getting the best of both worlds maby thats why they support a varied climate???? 

ras says he's running around 31oc 30% rh with no problems 2 get rid of his PM. Have tried this myself this morning/afternoon, my temp has risen to about 28, had 2 put the window back on the latch as have already turned the fans to idle lol. its that aerowing for the 600, running the 400mh since half 10 this morning, turned my electric heating off lol. i think a kW is overkill slightly lol bet them slags love it though pmsl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2010)

thelma looks nice, but the blackjack looks killer.


----------



## Phase420 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW bro you better call the fire department cause thats FIRE!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thelma looks nice, but the blackjack looks killer.





Phase420 said:


> WOW bro you better call the fire department cause thats FIRE!


Agree with both...I am almost stunned how nice both look...DST you kick ass bro!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I just stick my seeds in jiffy peat pellets and then in the heated prop, works a treat every time so far.


Never seen jiffy pellets over here....but only really go to one garden centre. Will investigate.



las fingerez said:


> off topic but kinda on the same wavelength. having a sunflower growing competition with my mum, both have 5 seeds and 5 jiffys. all 5 of mine in the jiffys have sprouted and i already know which one is entering. gonna try topping one 2 see if u can get a multi headed sunflower lol, thats gonna need some support!
> 
> _You using you lights? Or would that be classed as cheating?_
> 
> ...


At the end of the day it's all about giving them ideal conditions. but they do have a tolerance to differences for sure, it's just the added problems you get with hight temps in enclosed spaces, or other such things.

I am sure the girls will love the extra light though. Just bear in mind how much lumens sunlight gives. A LOT

Good luck with the comp. Post some pics up at the 600 of the sunflowers!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thelma looks nice, but the blackjack looks killer.


I did give the blackjack some close up pic loving, but it does look lovely. Can't wait to have a sample of that for sure.



Phase420 said:


> WOW bro you better call the fire department cause thats FIRE!


Thanks Phase420. Looking forward to smoking them



Hayduke said:


> Agree with both...I am almost stunned how nice both look...DST you kick ass bro!


Thanks Hayduke, that's appreciated coming from yourself squire. I have this tiny little Headband that is practically all seeds right up about 2/3rds of the plant. Top cola looks fine. It's only about 12 inches high, it's quite cute. Will show and tell at some point.

Thanks for stopping by folks.

DST


----------



## CAashtree (Mar 7, 2010)

very nice dst, you done good. thelma especially.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

what up DST. awesome looking colas on the headband and blackjack! hella frosty!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Cheers guys. Getting to the point of wanting to scrump that Blackjack....patience, patience I know. And I have been without my headband for too long now...another few weeks and I'll be right.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

Its hard but its not like ur gagging for a toke is it?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its hard but its not like ur gagging for a toke is it?


 far from it lad.....

just missing my weeds of old is all. No one sells decent OG Kush in the Dam! Or Headband....


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

go buy a gram of ghs cheese if u can its got a lovely old school smell and taste


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Dst, Im sorry to sidetrack your thread bru but I need your help.

I think one of my LSD has the death claw. The new leaf growth is cupping together and curling under. They are green no tip burn. I was told to flush with epson salt. But it may not help.

What do you think? Also they are in the dark period for about 2 hours, should I yank het out and flush now or wait til the light comes on in 10 hours?

Its the only one out of 8 plants doing this.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Hey Dst, Im sorry to sidetrack your thread bru but I need your help.
> 
> I think one of my LSD has the death claw. The new leaf growth is cupping together and curling under. They are green no tip burn. I was told to flush with epson salt. But it may not help.
> 
> ...


No worries bru, I would wait until the light comes on. I don't normally do anything when they are in the dark.

Claw on new leafs.....don't flush, just hold back on the water first...if still clawing then perhaps look at the problem after a couple of days of letting the soil dry out. I think we are all a bit too quick to flush our plants.....that's my slant on it. I was of the impression that clawing comes from over watering
, or lack of N, or some say too high temps....varying opinions really. I tend to leave throwing more additives in until I am 100% what is causing something.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was told it sounded like toxic salt. It has something to do with too much nitrogen in the soil so it cant process the other flower ferts so they go toxic salt. Then I was told to flush with epson salt and it would help the nute lock out. 

That made sense to me because I am still given them the full veg nutes with flower. They were watered this morning no food. But it is the only plant out of three on this feed that is doing it. weird...but it is a dif strain than the other two. 

idk if this was something I need to jump on right away, just didnt want to loose her from me not responding to her needs. You know how the ladies can be when they have needs! lol

Thanks D, Ill let her ride til tonight and see whats up.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Salt build up can arise from excessive dry medium.....but then there is not a lot you can do about that...I believe it is pretty terminal.

All I recommend is not throwing something in until you are 100%.

This growing science of ours can be real tricky....or real simple. I think you'll be right though, the pics of your ladies look too healthy for serious things to be happening to them.


----------



## Juggalomidgetfahker (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is awesome. So is the general concensus that a verticle light works well?


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont let them dry out. They may have just a tiny bit of droop but still moist. Ill see how she looks tonight. 

I appreciate your help DST!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> This thread is awesome. So is the general concensus that a verticle light works well?


Speaking of that what do you think produces the best DST vert or horizontal?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> This thread is awesome. So is the general concensus that a verticle light works well?


Thanks for the kind words Juggalo.



SL2 said:


> I dont let them dry out. They may have just a tiny bit of droop but still moist. Ill see how she looks tonight.
> 
> I appreciate your help DST!


I don't think you'll have salt build up then....



SL2 said:


> Speaking of that what do you think produces the best DST vert or horizontal?


Vertical growing rocks peeps. For various reasons.

1/ With a small space you massively increase your canopy size
2/ Allows you to be a bit more hands on with the girls and their placement relative to the light. e.g. Like a stadium set up that I have got.
3/ With no. 2, you can ultimately get more plants into your space. (and take advantage of the height available)
4/ Plants are getting light penetration from top to bottom....although on my bushy girls I still have some popcorn buds. But not as many as a horizontal grow.

The proof will be available in a few weeks once everything has been chopped. But first impression, for me is a YES. I won't be going back to horizontal for the next grow.

DST


----------



## SL2 (Mar 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Vertical growing rocks peeps. For various reasons.
> 
> 1/ With a small space you massively increase your canopy size
> 2/ Allows you to be a bit more hands on with the girls and their placement relative to the light. e.g. Like a stadium set up that I have got.
> ...


Cool man. I have wanted to try vert. I look forward to seeing your results. 

Mblaze grew some monsters using a vertical set up. 

I may convert my cab to a vert and give it a go.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

So this was an intriguing one. She grew right next to the light in the corner at the back. Got no attention, then got the cola snapped off by me-self, oo-erps, that was a while back so I just stuck a bag tie round it and that seems to have done the trick. The remaining strand seems to have bulked a litte and kept it going. Anyhoos, it's got some weird purplish hues As you will see.

So it got chopped. lets see how this compares to ones I chop at 10-11 weeks, compared to 8 weeks and a couple of days. 

So here she is in her littleness, quite cute I thought.







You can see the snap on the main cola






A side nug:
















The snap






Close up of some trichs, amber ones shining through (quite surprising at 8 weeks)some nice hues in there as well. 

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

ohh man the band looks sooo medicinal. very beautiful job.

headband is in my top ten strains for medicinal purposes but as for growing how do you like it. 

Is the yield on the low end. how is the stretch compared to the OG.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

Seeing this really make me want to push my OG to 10 weeks. 


This definitely doesn't look like it grew without attention. Hell it looks better than my OG (the one at 7 weeks) which grew under the light with my full attention


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2010)

u think it would be possible to do a verticle grow in a 2'x4'x8' space? what is the area u are using ?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

I missed the last pic on that post, duh. So this was the close up of the tric....doesn't look as close now that riu has resized it. But here it is


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

bender420 said:


> ohh man the band looks sooo medicinal. very beautiful job.
> 
> headband is in my top ten strains for medicinal purposes but as for growing how do you like it.
> 
> Is the yield on the low end. how is the stretch compared to the OG.


the yield is comparable to the og. there is NO stretch with these babies, and you can give them a good kicking and they are happy. they are also very mold/PM resistant. My OG's were getting it tight with PM, and the Headbands were sweet as pie.
I really love this strain, for the smoke as well as the growing.
You just need to get it past the shagging itself stage and you got a keeper for sure.
I am gonna have a lot of seed from this lot. Next I will be lucky to get a couple. 



bender420 said:


> Seeing this really make me want to push my OG to 10 weeks.
> 
> 
> This definitely doesn't look like it grew without attention. Hell it looks better than my OG (the one at 7 weeks) which grew under the light with my full attention


I think you''ll appreciate the OG left up to the middle of week nine at least. It's so worth it IMO.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u think it would be possible to do a verticle grow in a 2'x4'x8' space? what is the area u are using ?


I think so, T. No problem. I am gonna do it in metres, but my measurements are about 1.3 X 1.4 x 2.7. The height is the essential thing bru. and you got enough space I would say to get something growing all the way round a central light. Probably similar to Jig's and his needs to be seen to be believed. Would be cool to have you down the vertical route.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

9 weeks time ill have that hopefuly, is that an sd dom pheno?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

I think this'll be more on the indica side Westy....I told you my nose was getting itchy. lol (got a little scrumped bud on the radiator, already the wife has mentioned the reek!) 

Man I hope one of your turns out in this time. Perhaps you'll need to let the SD one go a bit longer? But I think you got one of each (Laurel and Hardy where they not called by someone, hehe - if they are pure boys you are one lucky mofo!!) EDIT I'll be over to get one (hahah)


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

wot? the two sat looking ones are in flower at min ill let u kno wen i see sex, maybe it was one of each type lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2010)

DST said:


> At the end of the day it's all about giving them ideal conditions. but they do have a tolerance to differences for sure, it's just the added problems you get with hight temps in enclosed spaces, or other such things.
> 
> I am sure the girls will love the extra light though. Just bear in mind how much lumens sunlight gives. A LOT
> 
> ...


easy mr DST interesting comments about the sunlight. i have my 400mh coming on 3hours either side of midday now, temps get up2 30 but i'm running my fans under half speed 2 get the rh and temp up, supposed 2 help with the PM. neem oil has suppressed it a little and gonna give them another spray 2nite with "plant vitality +" - mite treatment. gonna get some batts for the digi cam 2day, got another high profile job 2day. thought i better not wake and bake with the blue cheese, so smokin sophies descendants lol. work must really think the sun shines out of my..... little do they know lol. hope ur well 2day D and everyone else? Any one heard from Don? U recon he's couch locked out with his latest airpot harvest? lol


Take it easy peeps, better finish of my zoot and get ready 2 leave. m25 is always crap, my 40 min journey will take an hour and a half  lol

Fingers 


edit - the blue cheese has sprouted little hairs, will be 7days 12/12 2day. lemon aint appeared yet but its haze so i thought it would take longer. pics later


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

hey fingerez, here's a thought lad. I only started to get bad PM when I sprayed my girls. If you can avoid spraying them then do so....I vowed not to foliar feed flowering plants again after my last little PM spree....


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2010)

Ive nevber folia or sprayed my plants in flower ever but i still got pm, I brought it inon a poorly plant and the air circulation in my flat did the rest lol. Jus adding my tupence too. Glad I dont live near the m25 anymore lol hatefull road, biggest roundabout in the world init?


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive nevber folia or sprayed my plants in flower ever but i still got pm, I brought it inon a poorly plant and the air circulation in my flat did the rest lol. Jus adding my tupence too. Glad I dont live near the m25 anymore lol hatefull road, biggest roundabout in the world init?


I did have PM before my foliar spraying spree, but it was 10x worse...to the point of loosing some of the bud (14g's or so...) I just think that is doesn't help the situation.

Sheesh the M25 I have only experienced a few times but I have never heard a positive word said about it......roads in Holland are crap, for such a small country wee have around 180km of traffic jams every day!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Re-pooted this morning - enjoying their day out in the Greenhouse


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 9, 2010)

Talked the misses into ayy D. Im sure them little gems are going to love it in there. Happy Tuesday bro. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Talked the misses into ayy D. Im sure them little gems are going to love it in there. Happy Tuesday bro. Peace 1BMM


I wish, nah, I'd just repotted them on the table in there (ideal naturally for that sort of thing, hehe) and the sun was coming down, and the temp was over 20, so I was like, okay, you girls are sitting there for the afternoon. I think they enjoyed the day trip, they are back home now under the fake sun....it dropped under 10 late afternoon!!! So still too much of a temp change in there for little ganja plants.

Clipped all the bud of the brnaches and have large paper bagged them. Just skinning up my first joint of Casey Jones (not cured naturally - but stinking like naebodies business now)

The Orange came in at 82 grams in total
The Casey 1 was 65 grams and the Casey 2 was 54 grams. I think they'll probably loose at least another 10-15% in the bag so I will end up with my 6 oz target easily. The Orange is basically bone already, just needs time to settle and let the flavours come out. The Casey is what I am looking forward to, already look different from the stuff they sellin gover here (but it's the same strain - Hydro v Organics!!!) I'll have them in the bags for another 3 or 4 days and then "to the jars with them god dam it"

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 9, 2010)

haha nice yield there per plant D. WHats the biggest diff youve noticed between hudro and organic? sorry dont mean to go of subject. Just curious. Laters


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

I think hydro has a more intense flavour. Lets put it this way as this is how it sounds in my head. Imagine eating strawberry icecream from one of those big industrial icecream tubs, or even a McDonalds strawberry shake, and then going to someone who grinds up his strawberries, makes a real smoothis/milkshake...perhaps the flavour isn't the same....but I know which one I like! Anyway, hard to compare until this stuff cures properlly.

Off to the pub for a beer me tinks. Have a good un 1BMM.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

im so jealous of you, D you live in one of the greatest places on earth you have a wicked greenhouse with dope in it. the best of indoor outdoor. 

youll be telling me your wifes ms universe next


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im so jealous of you, D you live in one of the greatest places on earth you have a wicked greenhouse with dope in it. the best of indoor outdoor.
> 
> youll be telling me your wifes ms universe next


^^^  What he said!  ^^^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> ^^^  What he said!  ^^^


what they said ^^^


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, and Kat (I know you are always out there girl.)

I have my wife to thank for giving me the direction in life to get my mad arse into gear and keeping my two feet on the ground....most of the time (hehe)

Peace, DST

p.s Kat, how goes it with your new house? Any developments?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive nevber folia or sprayed my plants in flower ever but i still got pm, I brought it inon a poorly plant and the air circulation in my flat did the rest lol. Jus adding my tupence too. Glad I dont live near the m25 anymore lol hatefull road, biggest roundabout in the world init?


lol biggest car park mate lol

not sure where my pm came from, maby the soil but not sure. been getting the rh down to 40% and the temps at just over 30oc along with the neem oil its not gettin any worse, maby a bit better. noticed it fairly early so might have caught it right?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

won't be chopping the OG till day 65 at least, thanks DST.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice numbers D. I love havest time, jus dunt come round enough lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

DST said:


> I wish, nah, I'd just repotted them on the table in there (ideal naturally for that sort of thing, hehe) and the sun was coming down, and the temp was over 20, so I was like, okay, you girls are sitting there for the afternoon. I think they enjoyed the day trip, they are back home now under the fake sun....it dropped under 10 late afternoon!!! So still too much of a temp change in there for little ganja plants.
> 
> Clipped all the bud of the brnaches and have large paper bagged them. Just skinning up my first joint of Casey Jones (not cured naturally - but stinking like naebodies business now)
> 
> ...


Great harvest man. Just to confirm this was all under a single 6


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks guys, and Kat (I know you are always out there girl.)
> 
> I have my wife to thank for giving me the direction in life to get my mad arse into gear and keeping my two feet on the ground....most of the time (hehe)
> 
> ...


 Let's suffice it to say that the CalVet loan officer is an IDIOT!  So now we're playing Hurry Up And Wait. And Wait. And Wait. 

Escrow was supposed to close on Feb. 26, now it's supposedly set to close tomorrow... but things aren't taken care of yet on their end solely because of her not doing her job. We may not get the house simply because the seller (bank owned) is getting fed up with her inadequacy, and it's too late to switch loan officers. They've put over $16,000 into that house, readying it for the VA's approval. There's still one more job left to do, and they're not going to do it until they know that everything's going to go through... understandably! If we get the house, that $16,000 is part of our offer, so they'd get it all back... which I'm sure is the only reason they're still trying to work this out with her. Granted, they could set a higher asking price to someone else with all the work that's been done, but that would take more time and money for them. So basically everyone's getting screwed in this deal right now... including that twit, since she doesn't make a penny till escrow closes and she can collect her commission.

We're trying to stay positive, but this has been extremely taxing on both of us. Now I've got some serious mania going on, and I know that it was mostly (if not completely) triggered by all the stress from this ordeal. Not only does mania itself suck beyond description, but it causes my pain level to jack way up... all that extra adrenaline and tension running through the body throughout the duration of the mania causes isn't very kind to people in my physical condition. At this point, both of us would rather be told we're not going to get the house than for this to keep dragging on like this. There's still a chance it'll go through, but each day that passes can be lessening the odds. 

*[/RANT]*


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol biggest car park mate lol
> 
> not sure where my pm came from, maby the soil but not sure. been getting the rh down to 40% and the temps at just over 30oc along with the neem oil its not gettin any worse, maby a bit better. noticed it fairly early so might have caught it right?


I think PM is a tricky one fingerez, spores from mold are like micro size, very hard (don't mean to be a bummer) Just keep a sharp eye on them babies. I think heat is one of the biggest problems as I have heard of PM across all sorts of humidities...



bender420 said:


> won't be chopping the OG till day 65 at least, thanks DST.


Good man.



mr west said:


> Nice numbers D. I love havest time, jus dunt come round enough lol


Yer not wrong there, felt like getting back onto a bike after not cycling for so long....the clipping tequnique soon comes back to you though...hehe



bender420 said:


> Great harvest man. Just to confirm this was all under a single 6


Not exactly.

First few weeks was 600HPS and 400MH,

Then the last 3/4 of the flower was a 600 and a 400HPS in the light tower. But bear in mind this is just the first of the plants.....

The Cali O smells real nice but ain't really that dense. We shall see as it cures up.



Katatawnic said:


> Let's suffice it to say that the CalVet loan officer is an IDIOT!  So now we're playing Hurry Up And Wait. And Wait. And Wait.
> 
> Escrow was supposed to close on Feb. 26, now it's supposedly set to close tomorrow... but things aren't taken care of yet on their end solely because of her not doing her job. We may not get the house simply because the seller (bank owned) is getting fed up with her inadequacy, and it's too late to switch loan officers. They've put over $16,000 into that house, readying it for the VA's approval. There's still one more job left to do, and they're not going to do it until they know that everything's going to go through... understandably! If we get the house, that $16,000 is part of our offer, so they'd get it all back... which I'm sure is the only reason they're still trying to work this out with her. Granted, they could set a higher asking price to someone else with all the work that's been done, but that would take more time and money for them. So basically everyone's getting screwed in this deal right now... including that twit, since she doesn't make a penny till escrow closes and she can collect her commission.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for ya Kat....pm'd ya.

Peace all, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

These are the Kaas Bx2, the Bx1 seeds has not come up yet, and my other Bx1 seed is still in the paper and bag sleeping - possibly dead since it was squished

Cheese Triangle. Potted them into starter pots.







Weed drying in bags





The Casey Bag








Casey Jones nug











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

mouth watering D really taken at just the right time too looks lush!


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

There are a couple things missing on those bags...

My name, address and the postage! lol

Great job D those nugs look mighty tasty bru..

Thanks for your help with my claw issue...


----------



## MT Marijuana (Mar 10, 2010)

looks Good Man! I can smell it from here!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Still got another day or so in the bags and then I'll jar them. That's when the real smells and treats come through....

Went out last night and they have got Headband back in the Grey Area for 14 euro a gram...looked ok as well (dearest grass on the menu). They said it was wrecking material. I think my organic stuff will be a good challenger to it, hehe. I've arranged to take some samples to my friend there for a second opinion. Even my best mate over here stopped smoking...seems to be the way when you get married to a Dutchie (I am just lucky my little Dutchie was born in the Southern Hemisphere so is a bit more chilled, even though she doesn't smoke!.) They have also got some OG Kush coming back in as well. Now I smelled a sample bag of that and that was V Nice. However, again, I will have mine ready soon. Was just checking out the buds on the Anasazi Headbands (you haven't seen them for a while) They are looking freakin sticky and shiney, I can't WAIT. That is gonna be fire....mouth is watering just thinking about it!!

Here's a glimpse of my OG from the past, and it looks just as silvery now:







Peace, Me


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 10, 2010)

your harvest looks great DST and that last pic of the og looks really good to


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

DST said:


> These are the Kaas Bx2, the Bx1 seeds has not come up yet, and my other Bx1 seed is still in the paper and bag sleeping - possibly dead since it was squished
> 
> Cheese Triangle. Potted them into starter pots.
> 
> ...


aww they lok so cute there and well the bags look full of joy lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy hell brother. Those pictures are amazing. That last bud shot just looks not real... like there is something wrong with your camera or something.

And how bout the CJ. Looks like the kinda buds they'd have on a seed website. Supermodel buds. 

You must be very proud of what you have done this grow, no?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u think it would be possible to do a verticle grow in a 2'x4'x8' space? what is the area u are using ?


My space is 2' x 3' x 9'. Works well enough I would say.

Sorry about the two posts... I'm working my way backwards.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 10, 2010)

on my way to study your grow now ...


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> aww they lok so cute there and well the bags look full of joy lol


cute being the optimum word! soon to be cheesey amazon godesses



jigfresh said:


> Holy hell brother. Those pictures are amazing. That last bud shot just looks not real... like there is something wrong with your camera or something.
> 
> And how bout the CJ. Looks like the kinda buds they'd have on a seed website. Supermodel buds.
> 
> You must be very proud of what you have done this grow, no?


things are going pretty well, Jig. 

As you know, your inspiration bud. Vertical is the way for small enclosed spaces. I can't see how you could get better light penetration and canopy maximisation in any other grow......

I was smoking the first of the Casey tonight and it has a real diesel taste to it. I can't wait to get it into jar and start getting those aromas going.

Was fannying around moving plants around earlier. Flushed 4 headbands that will be getting chopped very shortly. The blackjack has started finishing itself (I fukin love organics, the girls just do what they supposed to do and sloppy mothers like me get to look good, haha, thanks mo nature) this blackjack is going to be some smoke. Oh, and not to forget big donkey cola NY47, more diesel goodies. can you see a pattern peeps? oh yeh, the dank pattern.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Or if ur really lucky urll get the cheese male which dont exist lol, well it didnt till dank dairys used silver sulphate to change the sex of the uk cheese cut. Appparently there is a 50% chance u could get a boy lmao.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a damp patch lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> I have a damp patch lol


LMAO

you crack me up brother


----------



## Smk Kalashnikov (Mar 10, 2010)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> Greendragon is like tincture, but the process doesn't take nearly as long.
> Here's a good summary of the concoction:
> Here is the very successful result of a considerable amount of research into the elusive and magical Green Dragon.
> 
> ...


do you seal the jar and then simmer it or leave the top of so the steam can escape?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

Smk Kalashnikov said:


> do you seal the jar and then simmer it or leave the top of so the steam can escape?


Yo... two things. Kat you crack me the hell up with your [/rant], HAHAHAHA. Love it.

2nd. I bought what was said to be tincture once. Was about I guess an eye dropper worth. Maybe like 5 mL or even 2 mL. Anyways, it was liquid with a coupe little tiny bits that looked like hash in it. Tiny tiny flakes. Anyways the guy told me to heat it and the little bits would release the goodness in the tincture, then drink it.

I did that, when heated the little bits sort of disolved/ exploded. I drank it on an empty stomach. Took about an hour to take full effect... but when it did... FLOORED.

Ask the wife. Was the most high (or whatever you even call it) I've ever been. For maybe 8 or 10 hours. No shit. Absolutely insane.

Anyways, that's my story about tincture. And everytime I've tried to ask someone about it, they think I'm talking about something you apply topically for joint pain and such. Whatever... hope you guys have fun.

And I failed the catching up quiz... I totally never saw that post before.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 10, 2010)

DST said:


> These are the Kaas Bx2, the Bx1 seeds has not come up yet, and my other Bx1 seed is still in the paper and bag sleeping - possibly dead since it was squished
> 
> Cheese Triangle. Potted them into starter pots.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Thanks guys. Still got another day or so in the bags and then I'll jar them. That's when the real smells and treats come through....
> 
> Went out last night and they have got Headband back in the Grey Area for 14 euro a gram...looked ok as well (dearest grass on the menu). They said it was wrecking material. I think my organic stuff will be a good challenger to it, hehe. I've arranged to take some samples to my friend there for a second opinion. Even my best mate over here stopped smoking...seems to be the way when you get married to a Dutchie (I am just lucky my little Dutchie was born in the Southern Hemisphere so is a bit more chilled, even though she doesn't smoke!.) They have also got some OG Kush coming back in as well. Now I smelled a sample bag of that and that was V Nice. However, again, I will have mine ready soon. Was just checking out the buds on the Anasazi Headbands (you haven't seen them for a while) They are looking freakin sticky and shiney, I can't WAIT. That is gonna be fire....mouth is watering just thinking about it!!
> 
> ...


That is sick man, you got the dank drying while you got some more sweet genetics going at it. 

The OG looks bombastic fantastic. How far in is that. 



jigfresh said:


> Yo... two things. Kat you crack me the hell up with your [/rant], HAHAHAHA. Love it.
> 
> 2nd. I bought what was said to be tincture once. Was about I guess an eye dropper worth. Maybe like 5 mL or even 2 mL. Anyways, it was liquid with a coupe little tiny bits that looked like hash in it. Tiny tiny flakes. Anyways the guy told me to heat it and the little bits would release the goodness in the tincture, then drink it.
> 
> ...


Dang Jig, sounds like one hell of time you had. 

Personally tinctures and high dose of edibles get me way too medicated. I feel like I am sinking constantly, and I cannot escape the feeling and then comes on the nausea. Some folks really enjoy it but I just cannot handle it. 

Did you enjoy all the 8-10 hours, was it a pleasant feeling? At any point did you feel like sinking in the chair or bed, or feel like throwing up?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Dang Jig, sounds like one hell of time you had.
> 
> Personally tinctures and high dose of edibles get me way too medicated. I feel like I am sinking constantly, and I cannot escape the feeling and then comes on the nausea. Some folks really enjoy it but I just cannot handle it.
> 
> Did you enjoy all the 8-10 hours, was it a pleasant feeling? At any point did you feel like sinking in the chair or bed, or feel like throwing up?


OK... so I asked my wife who doens't smoke and has a great memory about the adventure. Get this... it affected me pretty much right away. And while I was super high for 10 hours or so, I guess I was out of it for 2 whole days. Just dopey, not hearing things and such. Talking slow. My wife said I kept complaining of diziness. But no nausea. I don't remember the sinking feeling. I do remember that feeling from my drug days... and also I had that sinking feeling when I smoked a big blunt with a ton of hash in it.

I didn't hate how I felt.... but I don't think there was much enjoyment to be had.

Hope you don't mind the discussion DST. We are just making sure your thead doesn't stay too stagnant while you sleep it off.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> OK... so I asked my wife who doens't smoke and has a great memory about the adventure. Get this... it affected me pretty much right away. And while I was super high for 10 hours or so, I guess I was out of it for 2 whole days. Just dopey, not hearing things and such. Talking slow. My wife said I kept complaining of diziness. But no nausea. I don't remember the sinking feeling. I do remember that feeling from my drug days... and also I had that sinking feeling when I smoked a big blunt with a ton of hash in it.
> 
> I didn't hate how I felt.... but I don't think there was much enjoyment to be had.
> 
> Hope you don't mind the discussion DST. We are just making sure your thead doesn't stay too stagnant while you sleep it off.



That's interesting Jig, the effects lasted 2 days. Your wife sounds like she is very cool. 
BTW you beat me to Europe trip, I am planning on going end of this year. 

Although I know DST is cool as hell, still my bad DST for hogging your thread.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 10, 2010)

Smk Kalashnikov said:


> do you seal the jar and then simmer it or leave the top of so the steam can escape?


Leave the top off...you want to boil off some of the alcohol.

If you live where you can get ever clear or anything higher than 151 proof use it. Some places in Cali, you can get 151 proof vodka or some kinda white grain alcohol...this would be better than the Bacardi, unless you just like rum...lotsa rum taste left.

I gave the ground bud that was left to a friend who smoked it to no avail...seems the extraction was fairly good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

man i wish we could get 151 in the uk i frickin love the stuff i think the closes we get is like glenfarclan 105 sucks balls we dont have everclear either but then again we have the biggest drink problem in the world o its probably for the best.

edibles destroy me for hours i find it a fine balance to not be uncomfortably wrecked and trying to work out how many delicous cokies that works out to is damn near impossible!

how was the casey test drive D?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Smk Kalashnikov said:


> do you seal the jar and then simmer it or leave the top of so the steam can escape?


Wow, that's an old post....Scotty may teleport back in at some point and let you know...but I think Hayduek got your back down below.



mr west said:


> I have a damp patch lol


I hate when that happens 



jigfresh said:


> Yo... two things. Kat you crack me the hell up with your [/rant], HAHAHAHA. Love it.
> 
> 2nd. I bought what was said to be tincture once. Was about I guess an eye dropper worth. Maybe like 5 mL or even 2 mL. Anyways, it was liquid with a coupe little tiny bits that looked like hash in it. Tiny tiny flakes. Anyways the guy told me to heat it and the little bits would release the goodness in the tincture, then drink it.
> 
> ...


Wow, 2 day stone,ffs. Pretty intense. I have had some troubling experiences smoking weed, but that is generally more to do with extreme DT's...can get almost trippy.



bender420 said:


> That is sick man, you got the dank drying while you got some more sweet genetics going at it.
> 
> The OG looks bombastic fantastic. How far in is that.
> 
> ...


The pic of that OG has been long smoked...but it was about 8+ weeks at that photo me thinks. Flushing the current OG's at the weekend!!!



jigfresh said:


> OK... so I asked my wife who doens't smoke and has a great memory about the adventure. Get this... it affected me pretty much right away. And while I was super high for 10 hours or so, I guess I was out of it for 2 whole days. Just dopey, not hearing things and such. Talking slow. My wife said I kept complaining of diziness. But no nausea. I don't remember the sinking feeling. I do remember that feeling from my drug days... and also I had that sinking feeling when I smoked a big blunt with a ton of hash in it.
> 
> I didn't hate how I felt.... but I don't think there was much enjoyment to be had.
> 
> Hope you don't mind the discussion DST. We are just making sure your thead doesn't stay too stagnant while you sleep it off.


No probs peeps, makes for enjoyable reading over lunch.

Sounds like my wife when she took one of our space cookies and thought the world was going to end. She was still dizzy two days later....shame, she doesn't even smoke or take any drugs (except for the odd E...which I always find quite amusing)



bender420 said:


> That's interesting Jig, the effects lasted 2 days. Your wife sounds like she is very cool.
> BTW you beat me to Europe trip, I am planning on going end of this year.
> 
> Although I know DST is cool as hell, still my bad DST for hogging your thread.


As long as you don't hog the joints



Hayduke said:


> Leave the top off...you want to boil off some of the alcohol.
> 
> If you live where you can get ever clear or anything higher than 151 proof use it. Some places in Cali, you can get 151 proof vodka or some kinda white grain alcohol...this would be better than the Bacardi, unless you just like rum...lotsa rum taste left.
> 
> I gave the ground bud that was left to a friend who smoked it to no avail...seems the extraction was fairly good.


Looks medicinal, hopefully orally taken, and not applied anally



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i wish we could get 151 in the uk i frickin love the stuff i think the closes we get is like glenfarclan 105 sucks balls we dont have everclear either but then again we have the biggest drink problem in the world o its probably for the best.
> 
> edibles destroy me for hours i find it a fine balance to not be uncomfortably wrecked and trying to work out how many delicous cokies that works out to is damn near impossible!
> 
> how was the casey test drive D?


She's a real Diesel Train Don, at the moment that's all I am getting from it....but it's yet to be jarred so hopefully more flavour and smells come out to play. It's a real nice smoke though, even at this stage. Had a few bifters at the pub last night and was very happily toasted....always a bit difficult to tell when drinking Belgian beer though...working out what buzz comes from where....will update the smoke report in a week or so.

Thanks for all the visits guys. 

Peace, DST


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Mar 11, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Leave the top off...you want to boil off some of the alcohol.
> 
> If you live where you can get ever clear or anything higher than 151 proof use it. Some places in Cali, you can get 151 proof vodka or some kinda white grain alcohol...this would be better than the Bacardi, unless you just like rum...lotsa rum taste left.
> 
> I gave the ground bud that was left to a friend who smoked it to no avail...seems the extraction was fairly good.


yeah. Bacrardi 151 has an awful, lingering after-taste. Everclear is surely the best stuff to use... preferably 90%.

hayduke nailed it. peace and enjoy!

.......lmao D, ye... never tried it anally - I wouldn't be surprised if it's been done though!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

havent really done much cooking, athough should coz i've had some flapjack made with ghee. that was powerful but took a while for the effects. swallowed a henry of puff in a few pieces when i was younger, dont remember much from that nite which is strange coz i always remember what happened the night before lol


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> havent really done much cooking, athough should coz i've had some flapjack made with ghee. that was powerful but took a while for the effects. swallowed a henry of puff in a few pieces when i was younger, dont remember much from that nite which is strange coz i always remember what happened the night before lol


This is one of the tastiest and most rip-able cookies i have ever had....still got a couple left Made by an old school toker fae the West coast o Scotland. He's been cooking since the 60's with weed/hash....fek its knock out


----------



## SL2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey D throw one of those cookies in the bag when you remail it!

lol


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

okildokily......


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> This is one of the tastiest and most rip-able cookies i have ever had....still got a couple left Made by an old school toker fae the West coast o Scotland. He's been cooking since the 60's with weed/hash....fek its knock out


yes bro looks nice. would love some shortbread u any good at that. lemon shorties lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

looks delish, more so now than earlier lol now ive had bout a good head full of blueberry>>>>>


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Munchies indeed...just shmokin me 2nd joint of Casey...get's better every time. Jarred them up and I had left them about an hour. when I took the lid of the jar it was like the most intense citrus/fruit smell you can imagine...like a real fake smell that no fruit would even be able to produce. The cali orange is very sharp as well, my wife could smell it as soon as the jar was opened on the other side of the living room. The CJ is still rocking the heavy diesel taste on the smoke. My first joint has got me through from 17:30 until now (a good couple of hours) although I had to sit and suffer while Liverpool lost to Lille (wtf is happening to Liverpool!!!Grrr)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2010)

that looks so delicious to me right now.. is it chocolate and p-nut butter?..

btw here is another vert grow, based on heaths grow.. ive been looks at vert grows all day.. making decisions and what not
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/310048-tripps-hillbilly-flooded-tube-copy.html


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that looks so delicious to me right now.. is it chocolate and p-nut butter?..
> 
> btw here is another vert grow, based on heaths grow.. ive been looks at vert grows all day.. making decisions and what not
> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/310048-tripps-hillbilly-flooded-tube-copy.html


will check it oot.

nah, it's just shortbread covered in chocolate...but the shortbread is made from ganja ghee And all shortbread is is sugar, flour and butter....delicous sweetness. Anything that has heart attack potential, the Scots are on it!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

hahah whod have thought it eh lille!?!? shocker.

casey sounds delicious man


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

it was painfull lad!!! bunch eh nonces, and that goal, pissin maself just because it was absolutely laughable.

Anyway, something not laughable, the Casey is some seriously tasty stuff. It's 6 days tomorrow morning since i chopped it and it is braw already. Just need to get my habit onto the Cali for a minute so that I don't smoke it all, haha. And I think it could have gone longer but the feeding schedule needs changed next time round....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2010)

DST said:


> it was painfull lad!!! bunch eh nonces, and that goal, pissin maself just because it was absolutely laughable.
> 
> Anyway, something not laughable, the Casey is some seriously tasty stuff. It's 6 days tomorrow morning since i chopped it and it is braw already. Just need to get my habit onto the Cali for a minute so that I don't smoke it all, haha. And I think it could have gone longer but the feeding schedule needs changed next time round....


lol.. u european's and your soccer(futbol)... probably some of the most enthusiastic fans of any sport.

would you want the casey to go longer? wasnt it like 10 weeks or so before chop?


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. u european's and your soccer(futbol)... probably some of the most enthusiastic fans of any sport.
> 
> would you want the casey to go longer? wasnt it like 10 weeks or so before chop?


 soccer, 

the casey only went 8 weeks, T. It's amazin for 8 weeks, I think it could go longer, but more foliage retention would be needed. At 8 weeks I only had about 3 fan leaves to trim of the bloody things And I understand there are a couple of different cuts, and 8 and a 12. So some guy was telling me, which fits I suppose with Jigfresh's 12 week Casey!

Anyhoo, scratcher for me.

Night,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

delicious.

Happy to hear the CJ was good. Your seems to be more sour d dominent, where as my nugs resemble train wreck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. u european's and your soccer(futbol)... probably some of the most enthusiastic fans of any sport.
> 
> would you want the casey to go longer? wasnt it like 10 weeks or so before chop?



hahahah aint neither of us europeans matey

it was utter pish the goal tho D your right. 

TGIF!


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

fuck knows what we are cuz one half of me says yes im european and the other half of me says Im English through and through, others say im british or from the uk, no fuking wonder we all confused to fuck


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah lmfao they wanna call were i live northlondonshire now to attract comuters ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

hahah you really are elven now down londonshire


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

funny thing is untill recently and the influx of cheese rolls the place was full of 3rd and 4th genration Scotts or moody sweatys as we like to call em


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Moody Sweaty's, haha. Londonshire....heard it all now.

Europe is a real giggle btw. This fantastic European Union we live in is a real load of bollox. It's supposed to be easier for the movement of goods and services, yet each country still has their own individual laws, taxes, policies....it's just an excuse for politicans to have another place that they can all pretend to be doing good for the world......politicians, I wouldn't even shit on em!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

!?!? i know not of what you speak?! cheese rolls? i know sausage rolls as polish !? am i close giz a clue


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> !?!? i know not of what you speak?! cheese rolls? i know sausage rolls as polish !? am i close giz a clue


my bad lol cheese rolls sausage rolls same meal difrent gravy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

hahah indeed


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it the French that say....you English Pig Dogs??

Cheese Rolls, good one Westy!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2010)

most of europe refer to us as island apes apparently


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

That's funny, never heard that one before....did anyone realise we all live on islands, some are just bigger than others and called Continents...but then that is just a word..walk to the the edge and you will find water.


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2010)

So here's some nugs from the little Headband I chopped the other day. 17 grams and every bud is like a little rock...can safely say I am just about to get even more ripped out of my face with a joint of this. My wife is out and I am at home samply my new treats. The Cali Orange sure is a lively a citrusy smelling one. Not only the dark hairs giving it is orange name, but the smell as well. I am not to sure about the stone as I was reading my book, sitting in my lovely warm potting shed, curtain slightly ajar looking into the flower room, puffing away on a fat orange joint and midway firing up a bong for a chaser, sipping on a Savanah dry (cider) by the end of the short story (book is by Ali Smith - The Whole Story its a bunch of short stories) my eyes were drooping and I felt quite sleepy. Anyway, perhaps I was just a bit cream crackered, will test again another time. The aftermath was cool though, fairly medium level, controlable stone. Just need to figure out the sleepyness part (although it is written up as mainly indica!?!)

Anyway, enough blabbing, ze porn


















Yum, now lets sample.

Peace,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just fantastic. You got tons of beautiful treats/medicine man. Cheers. Great work and keep it up bro. 

Mo Porn Please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2010)

man i love dense nuggets and those look solid man!! time top off the wakeybakey me thinks! might even snap some porn meself. 

how much veg time did your cali o get D? any idea on weight?


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i love dense nuggets and those look solid man!! time top off the wakeybakey me thinks! might even snap some porn meself.
> 
> how much veg time did your cali o get D? any idea on weight?


good question, about 4 weeks, but I mullered them for 2 weeks before I got my vertical dialled in...so it was probably about 6-7 weeks from seed. Small pots, 4 litre jobs, total of 82 grams or just under 3 ounce in total....some of the bud is fairly airy, 2 of them that were right next to headbands have been jizzed, so I got about 30 HB X Cali Orange seeds...so far, not sure what that will be like. But the seeds are fat tiger striped mother fo's.

Big update with lots of porn coming as soon as I can upload the pics...more HB harvesting and flushing of various girls this morning...phew.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2010)

good return on little pots, and a load of seeds to boot. sweet


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

i was quite surpised actually, I think if I had treated them better, perhaps the calyx's would have filled out better....but perhaps thhaust the way they where. Your girl looks way different (at the moment anyway)


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

So it was time to chop a few Headbands this morning. These seem to be more on the og kush side and have finished in just under 9 weeks.

So here we go:

Group shot - 1 already chopped - 3 to go






Single Cola HB






































This is one of the Anasazi Headbands, because of its location i couldn't really flush it, so I have snipped it and left it to soak in a bottle of water. Will chop it in a few days probably...give it some darkenss first. I still have another 2 anasazi headbands, as well as a few more down on the ground floor that I am leaving to go over 10 weeks...










So that's the Headbands for today....next update the flushing girls et al.

 DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 13, 2010)

wonderful pictures. again and again great job bud.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks ripe mate lovely autumn colours


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

So, the OG Kush's got flushed, the Blackjack got flushed, and the New York 47 got flushed. Headbands remaining fed with the flushed water. Will flush them next week....see how they go. Thelam was fed with BN grond and 1.25ml PK 13/14 per litre (2 litre feed, and some extra plain water.

So here are the girls enjoying a flush:

The big OG Kush, massively leaning over now



















Anasazi OG Kush - still in situ
















The New York 47:




















The Blackjack:

























Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

I feel all weepy now after seeing that lol


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

nae chance:






















Ain't she lovely, well I think so. She looks like she could go a few more weeks...man those nugs are gonna be fat.

So that's my Saturday shenanigans...hope you all enjoy.

 DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

did those hb's get any veg time... ?


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

yes, T they were grown from seed and went into flower after about 6 weeks. some went from seed ininto flower after about 3 weeks veg (the anasazi ones/shelf dwellers)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

lol.. i knew that.. idk even know why i ask.. oh yea.. its because they look so compact.. they are all scrumptious lookin ladies


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

So this is looking into the cab now. Still got lots of girls in there, it's like the Doctor's tardis (perhaps if you're not from the UK you won't know what that is...long story)






I also wanted to share these pics of the first anasazi Headband I snipped down and put in water to soak. since it was effectively growing above the light source we have some strange growth patterns. What I think this show though is that the fan leaves are a very important part during flower and direct sun onto the buds apparently is not 100% essential. Although the top colas are not donkeys. As you can see in these pics, all the long slender stems on the fan leaves. The plant ended up growing on its side (guess what, shock horror, I planted two plants in the same bag!! (an old 40l coco sack) This one grew away from the other, the other stayed more upright. All the stems on this where hanging forward with the fan leaves dangling down....I think these plants are superb, they adapt to whatever you throw at them....even gravity apparently.

















The nigs are still looking very nice, as you can see it has stretched so it's not optimum growing your plant above the light source. I perhaps need to think about throwing in an extra cool tube between the two lights and extending the height of the tower to spread the lighting out. Perhaps this might help with light wave cross over, which I would have thought reduced light output? i.e when the peaks and troughs of the lightwaves cross and cancel each other out? (if you get my high school physics logic) anyone? 

Thoughts, comments, welcome.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i knew that.. idk even know why i ask.. oh yea.. its because they look so compact.. they are all scrumptious lookin ladies


having a blaze over there, T?

this pheno type just seems to be a little shorty. you could almost market them as stealth plants. All the nugs on them are super rock. I have 2 moms of these at the moment in my living room. I got 5 clones of this type on the go, and one of the thelma pheno which also looks like it flowers longer. But I think Hayduke also has different flowering lengths for his HB's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

So when are you going to do a video tour of you grow space?


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

I done 2 before but I removed them already ( I think), they just take so much time, and in a week there will only be a couple of plants in there...there will be more to come though!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2010)

DST said:


> having a blaze over there, T?
> 
> this pheno type just seems to be a little shorty. you could almost market them as stealth plants. All the nugs on them are super rock. I have 2 moms of these at the moment in my living room. I got 5 clones of this type on the go, and one of the thelma pheno which also looks like it flowers longer. But I think Hayduke also has different flowering lengths for his HB's.


yes, actually i was at the moment. 

so u have a short flowering stealthy strain.. guess you got lucky. you'll have to update us on the yield when its dry.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

i.e when the peaks and troughs of the lightwaves cross and cancel each other out? (if you get my high school physics logic) anyone?
wot bit like wen ur mixing two of the same tune u can phase the beats out by slightly off setting them?


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Man Dst. that Blackjack looks so tasty. I've heard a lot of good things about that strain. Looking forward to your opinion on it.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> i.e when the peaks and troughs of the lightwaves cross and cancel each other out? (if you get my high school physics logic) anyone?
> wot bit like wen ur mixing two of the same tune u can phase the beats out by slightly off setting them?


Quite possibly, not a dj so couldn't say 100%. Light like a lot of things travels in waves. With peaks and troughs. When light crosses, certain peaks and troughs can effectively cancel each other out. It like when you have a gap in the curtains and the light seems to split into lines of shadow and light...this is what is happening there..

EDITrobably not the best time to be trying to explain my self, lol



Integra21 said:


> Man Dst. that Blackjack looks so tasty. I've heard a lot of good things about that strain. Looking forward to your opinion on it.


It's been a pleasure to grow, real easy. It's grown in a 4 litre pot and the nugs are fat as, would like to see it in a bigger pot next time round.....will provide a report on my thoughts when the time comes round.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice work D. very impressive


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 13, 2010)

DST said:


> I perhaps need to think about throwing in an extra cool tube between the two lights and extending the height of the tower to spread the lighting out. Perhaps this might help with light wave cross over, which I would have thought reduced light output? i.e when the peaks and troughs of the lightwaves cross and cancel each other out? (if you get my high school physics logic) anyone?
> 
> Thoughts, comments, welcome.
> 
> Peace, DST


I am not sure, but I think the speed of the wave needs to be changed...like being interrupted by the curtain? It seems like the physics experiment involved slits which interrupted/allowed varying thicknesses of light.

Although you still may want some space between bulbs so as to not be reflecting off each other and hot spots? I don't really know for sure




DST said:


> having a blaze over there, T?
> 
> this pheno type just seems to be a little shorty. you could almost market them as stealth plants. All the nugs on them are super rock. I have 2 moms of these at the moment in my living room. I got 5 clones of this type on the go, and one of the thelma pheno which also looks like it flowers longer. But I think Hayduke also has different flowering lengths for his HB's.


Although I have harvested at different times, all my headbands are from 3 original cuttings (re-vegged)...all from the same mother. Mine usually go 10 weeks then some dark time...this morning would have been 48 hours on one and I won't get to it tomorrow


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the visits peeps.

I think most of these HB girls are 10 week + girls....Thelma is just unstoppable though. Not sure what's going to happen with her.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Quite possibly, not a dj so couldn't say 100%. Light like a lot of things travels in waves. With peaks and troughs. When light crosses, certain peaks and troughs can effectively cancel each other out. It like when you have a gap in the curtains and the light seems to split into lines of shadow and light...this is what is happening there..
> 
> EDITrobably not the best time to be trying to explain my self, lol


easy big D have had a look on some external sites but cant find much anything about light overlap but from what i did read i'm not sure if it does? i'd love to find out other wise. i just kept on reading when light overlaps some people think its double 600+600 = x foot candles some think its a bit less due to distance etc. 
know its meandering of the original peaks and troughs concept but do understand that principle but not sure its relative to light, otherwise things would disappear and reappear in front of our eyes all the time from various "fake" light, natural sun light and reflection of objects???

can any one clear this up lol

hows everyone this fine sunday?

fingerez


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy big D have had a look on some external sites but cant find much anything about light overlap but from what i did read i'm not sure if it does? i'd love to find out other wise. i just kept on reading when light overlaps some people think its double 600+600 = x foot candles some think its a bit less due to distance etc.
> know its meandering of the original peaks and troughs concept but do understand that principle but not sure its relative to light, otherwise things would disappear and reappear in front of our eyes all the time from various "fake" light, natural sun light and reflection of objects???
> 
> can any one clear this up lol
> ...


Alright Fingerez, all is good on this rainy Sunday. 

Thanks for the comments, still investigating...

Just about to head out but wanted to share the good news. Barbagseed is a girl. So after being abandoned by someone in a bar in Amsterdam, it has now been cared for (kind of) and is now going to produce something what, we shall wait and see?!?

So here it is, little white hair just visible.







Yippee.

Peace, dST


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 14, 2010)

So i think it is time D....
for what u ask???
There comes a time in ever growers life 
When he/she (i am no sexist) looks in the mirror 
and says damn im a sexy bitch..... oh wait maybe thats just me....smirk....
No !!! but really there comes that time when( i sound like a broken record) you think do i want to start breading ....
Make my own strains??? Start your own club..... not a stip club D ...simmer down...chuckle...
You seem to be on that cannasuer level now.....
Next up the breaders cup....

Ps..... the best cuts in the world are tightly held in A'damn...so i hear.... from my man rez......


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 14, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy big D have had a look on some external sites but cant find much anything about light overlap but from what i did read i'm not sure if it does? i'd love to find out other wise. i just kept on reading when light overlaps some people think its double 600+600 = x foot candles some think its a bit less due to distance etc.
> know its meandering of the original peaks and troughs concept but do understand that principle but not sure its relative to light, otherwise things would disappear and reappear in front of our eyes all the time from various "fake" light, natural sun light and reflection of objects???
> 
> can any one clear this up lol
> ...


I believe you are correct about light waves. Just the speed of light compared to speed of sound is so different...but I just found this:

*Interference patterns*

 Animation of interference of waves coming from two point sources.


For two coherent sources, the spatial separation between sources is half the wavelength times the number of nodal lines.
Light from any source can be used to obtain interference patterns, for example, Newton's rings can be produced with sunlight. However, in general white light is less suited for producing clear interference patterns, as it is a mix of a full spectrum of colours, that each have different spacing of the interference fringes. Sodium light is close to monochromatic and is thus more suitable for producing interference patterns. The most suitable is laser light because it is almost perfectly monochromatic.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interference_(wave_propagation)

Is this why when we take a picture of HPS (I assume with flash) that it has lines across it?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> I believe you are correct about light waves. Just the speed of light compared to speed of sound is so different...but I just found this:
> 
> *Interference patterns*
> 
> ...


wow thanks for clearing that up, perfect bro  i'm not sure but i think the lines are there due to the light being 60hz and the phones catch ever so slightly the flashing of the lights (our hps flash at 60 times a sec for people unsure about what 60hz means, to do with the power they draw i think???) not the best at explaning things and this is only my own working out, not looked anything up


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2010)

think I'll stick to my full time job for the moment Cheezey. Amatuer breeding is a different thing though.

Hayduke, nice info post, thanks. I didn't think my memory was escaping me, even after all these years. So I think I will invest in seperating my lights a bit more!

And Fingerez is correct about the 60hz from the lights and the camera phones.


----------



## proheto8008 (Mar 15, 2010)

do any of you guys have problems with lighting on the the undersides of your leaves causing the leaves to curl? 

here is my grow

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?1487-3k-Figure-8&p=5731

at the end of the grow i started to get alot of leaves curling on my taller plants getting hit by light on the uderside.

Is this causing a problem? Will my plants be fine regardless of this leaf curling?


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

proheto8008 said:


> do any of you guys have problems with lighting on the the undersides of your leaves causing the leaves to curl?
> 
> here is my grow
> 
> ...


Ihave found through my grow that a lot of the leaves are strange shapes due to the positining of the lights. It doesn't seem to have affected the bud. Perhaps it looks a bit weird, but no biggie for me.

Will check out your grow.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

so would this be counter-productive or not?
they are under 400w MH and the cfl in the reflector is 24w6500k and the big cfl is a 63w3000k.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Ihave found through my grow that a lot of the leaves are strange shapes due to the positining of the lights. It doesn't seem to have affected the bud. Perhaps it looks a bit weird, but no biggie for me.
> 
> Will check out your grow.
> 
> ...


Yeah same here man, i see some funky leaves here and there. I do get really bothered when there are only 3 or 5 blades and there are supposed to be 7 or 9 blades per leave.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Yeah same here man, i see some funky leaves here and there. I do get really bothered when there are only 3 or 5 blades and there are supposed to be 7 or 9 blades per leave.


that is a sign of stress.


----------



## misty&mike (Mar 16, 2010)

how long dose it take for headband to bud


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so would this be counter-productive or not?
> they are under 400w MH and the cfl in the reflector is 24w6500k and the big cfl is a 63w3000k.


No, I always think a good range of light spectrum is good, and you have got pretty much the lot, excpet may be 2100, which is more for flower.



bender420 said:


> Yeah same here man, i see some funky leaves here and there. I do get really bothered when there are only 3 or 5 blades and there are supposed to be 7 or 9 blades per leave.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that is a sign of stress.


I think it is a sign of stress, but then that is what we are doing....I think topping, LSTing, etc, and especially vert growing, does strange things to leaves.



misty&mike said:


> how long dose it take for headband to bud


Depends on the cut, normally around 10weeks. But I have harvested below that (the pheno leaned more towards OG side) However, I also have some that are going over 10 weeks..

Need any more help just holler.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

This morning I cut down my anasazi OG Kush girls, 3 of them including - for anyone who has been here from the start - Triple T (yup, Three Toed Tara made it!) Although she was left for 9 weeks and never got any lst'ing or topping etc, "so she is a straight up and down, ironboard backside, white cave bitch". sorry, no offence, just like that line.

Okay, since we were having a minor discussion on Benders thread about flushing, guess what, I didn't flush these 3!!! I just watered them with tap water a week ago and that has been it. When I chopped them today, I popped the bases into bottles of water, to ensure the plants keep soaking up that water. This is their flush I am afraid. I will probably chop them at the weekend.

Now the big mofo OG Kush just doesn't look ready yet. So she has been given a little drink and will be left for a few more days. Since the flush last week, the leaves have started to yellow so I think she is on her way now...

Veg tent, help help, need space. The girls are not looking voerly happy at the moment as they need to be repotted. The clones I took are now little mini plants and are pleading for more light and more space....hurry the fek up flowering room.

The last of the Headbands will come down next week I think, then it is the 10 week Blackjack and NY47 which will be put into darkness at the weekend....then chopped next week. This is the plan, it may change. Pics shortly.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

misty&mike said:


> how long dose it take for headband to bud


Millions of Years. LOL I don't know why I wanted to say that. May be it is the blue cheese talking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

hahahah spend your life wishing it away in this game D, re the flush ive heard of that method before the emergancy flush mo. basically the same as youve done but with an airstone in the bucket of water apparently you can do this with soil flush for 2 days and its good as gold but ive never put it to the test.

cant wait to see the finished ny47 n blackjack, where did that one come from seedbankwise?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

DST said:


> This morning I cut down my anasazi OG Kush girls, 3 of them including - for anyone who has been here from the start - Triple T (yup, Three Toed Tara made it!) Although she was left for 9 weeks and never got any lst'ing or topping etc, "so she is a straight up and down, ironboard backside, white cave bitch". sorry, no offence, just like that line.
> 
> Okay, since we were having a minor discussion on Benders thread about flushing, guess what, I didn't flush these 3!!! I just watered them with tap water a week ago and that has been it. When I chopped them today, I popped the bases into bottles of water, to ensure the plants keep soaking up that water. This is their flush I am afraid. I will probably chop them at the weekend.
> 
> ...


Definitely an interesting subject, for someone new like me there are way to many schools of thoughts on flushing to comprehend. 

I will do some thinking and let you folks know what I decided on, and of course we will find out from each other and see how the shizz turns out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

fo shizzle manizzle! go your own waaaaaaaaaaay 


hahahah gansta meets fleetwood mac


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fo shizzle manizzle! go your own waaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> hahahah gansta meets fleetwood mac


LMAO^^^^^So instead of Mac Dre, it would be Mac Fleetwood?? mmmn, not quite the same.

Both the Blackjack and the NY47 came from The Aliengrow shop seedbank.
http://growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html

The Ny47 is World of Seeds, the Blackjack is Sweet Seeds.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fo shizzle manizzle! go your own waaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> hahahah gansta meets fleetwood mac



LMAO, word.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

DST said:


> LMAO^^^^^So instead of Mac Dre, it would be Mac Fleetwood?? mmmn, not quite the same.
> 
> Both the Blackjack and the NY47 came from The Aliengrow shop seedbank.
> http://growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d40_cannabisseedsseedbank.html
> ...



Man they both look great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

kool i looked at the blackjack when i bought the SAD and jack47, ( the afghani smells so delicous its unreal )

sweet seeds are an up and coming to watch for i really like some of their crosses.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

So here are the pics.

Blackjack - 

























The New York 47











Thelma - Headband











OG Kush - Big Momma

The leaning tower of kush






With a gansta lean
















And the 3 anasazi OG Kush's in water bottles, and a Headband ready for the chop after some dark time







And this is the girl I have had to put in the bottle upside down due to her branch being a tad bendy at the bottom.....






That's the pics folks. Hope you enjoy.

DST


----------



## bender420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy crap dude, every girl looks beautiful. Terrific work man. 

What the hell, you got that plant upside down, I always thought about that but didn't know anyone did that. I missed it, what is the story on the upside down plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2010)

daaaaaaamn i need a tissue. love the final colours to the headband d 

whats up with the crip walk dope fiend lean hahaha 

you know your shit DST all look pukka


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Holy crap dude, every girl looks beautiful. Terrific work man.
> 
> What the hell, you got that plant upside down, I always thought about that but didn't know anyone did that. I missed it, what is the story on the upside down plant.


Once you look past the dried up shrivelled and yellow leaves, they are quite nice looking girls....

The upside down plant is only being flushed upside down. She was grown in a coco sack up on the shelk. If you look back through the thread you will see pics of here (anasazi Headband) I trained her across for a while and tied her down but she was having none of it and just kept snapping back upwards, so the actual branch at the bottom bends into a U shape. YOu can see it in the first pic as it is resting in the mil bottle. I split one of the coco bags today and recycled the coco There as some amount of roots in the bag from the two plants....but they never grww very big. The jury still out for me on this shelf business...a bit if dialling in still to be done there (main thing being to heighten the light tower)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaaaaamn i need a tissue. love the final colours to the headband d
> 
> whats up with the crip walk dope fiend lean hahaha
> 
> you know your shit DST all look pukka


Damn that dope OG is leaning like the tower of Pisa....I have her propped up against the shelf in the cab so that she doesn't fall into the light. One of her leaves has been right next to the cool tube (at the epicentre of the 600 light) and it has gone kind of black!!

I am really blown away by the Headband, the colours like you say, Don, are super. Like real autumn colours. I can wait to have a couple of these grow outdoors (trying to save the 2 moms I have for that.)

Cheers guys, can't wait to try the OG Kush.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

Just thought it deserved a


DST said:


> So here are the pics.
> 
> Blackjack -
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, it sure did deserve an update. Cheers.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2010)

This is one of my beautiful Headbands. She's been in the dark for 2 and a bit days now, will probably chop her at the weekend. 





































Seems a shame to have to kill such a beautiful thingcry:

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats some puuurdy shit!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 18, 2010)

beautifulll


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2010)

i had to come back for a second gander man that last pic looks like somango. lush pal


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking Good DST. I feel like I missed so much in only a couple of days. That NY47 looks like its going to be large and incharge. Cant wait to see how that headband harvest goes. As always, keep up the good work.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

DST said:


> This is one of my beautiful Headbands. She's been in the dark for 2 and a bit days now, will probably chop her at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this needs a page bump for sure. Cat wait but stil no hairs lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for the visits and drooling, lol. So far from my Headbands I have around 112 grams, with quite a few more to chop (including Thelma) Basically if you smell these purply looking ones, they ain't a kick in the baws of smelling like OG Kush. The Sourness seems to have been taken over in that pheno. Thelma though is def looking like more of an ECSour D variant imo...which is also fantastic. What is also great is the fact that there is not one single nanner on Thelma so her strain is getting well kept. The other OG variants have produced quite a lot of seed stock, but as I have said all along, this was to be expected, and short of me taking out every plant every day and pulling nannas of,(just don't have the time) that was what was going to happen. Even the buds with seed in are bloody killer. The OG variant is a reall chiller/couch lock. I reckon a great one for the end of the night. I was talking to my wife and fell asleep mid-sentence last night. I am not sure what I said at the end of the sentence, but I suddenly realised I had kopped off and woke to my wife looking at me saying..."what did you just say there? look at you, you are struggling to keep your eyes open..." I am still wondering what I said. haha. Hopefully Thelma has a more active buzz to her. lol.

The Blackjack is in the dark now so will get chopped at the weekend. I have left the NY47, she seems to still be going, The bud is foxtailing out quite a bit as well so will leave it probably to be chopped next week, which will take it to 10 1/2 weeks. Can't wait to smoke that, 20% + thc baby.

Have a good Friday.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Now this needs a page bump for sure. Cat wait but stil no hairs lol


Wow, that is surprising Westy. I have been checking but your Thread has been kind quiet bru...too busy smoking LGP's weed, lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

you got it and now i got me own querkle to smoke too happy days lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> you got it and now i got me own querkle to smoke too happy days lol


Nice to have a variety indeed. 

My little cheesey girls (we hope) are still coming on. How are they for stretching? Do you find they grow quite tall?


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

they are viney wen u grow em from clone. I wouldnt be surprised to see long thin branches onece its finished its up spurt.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> they are viney wen u grow em from clone. I wouldnt be surprised to see long thin branches onece its finished its up spurt.


ok, height is not really a problem for me, not with a vertical light anyhoo's.


----------



## proheto8008 (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Now this needs a page bump for sure. Cat wait but stil no hairs lol



I just got done with some Headband. You can see em here

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?1487-3k-Figure-8


MOST POTENT DIESEL STRAIN IVE EVER HAD!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

the cheese will need plenty support in bud as she dont grow too strong branches.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 19, 2010)

Havent grown any cheese yet myself but i cant wait to. Im with ya on the cheese D. As for the last chunks of cheese i seen not much stem at all like westy was sayin. Ill be watchin yours. I thinks you said uk cheese is dif from the gh seeds cheese or some such. Stoned babbling out Nice work on those ladies D


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

ghs cheese and other seed cheeses arte half something else aswell. The dank dairy changed the sex of the uk cheese clone to make a male usigng silver sulphate or somkething. So the dank dairys cheese cross chees bx1 and 2 are more like the uk cheese than the seed banks greedy knock offfs lol. Also the seed form might have more vigour than a clone maybe lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 19, 2010)

DST said:


> The OG variant is a reall chiller/couch lock. I reckon a great one for the end of the night. I was talking to my wife and fell asleep mid-sentence last night. I am not sure what I said at the end of the sentence, but I suddenly realised I had kopped off and woke to my wife looking at me saying..."what did you just say there? look at you, you are struggling to keep your eyes open..." I am still wondering what I said. haha. Hopefully Thelma has a more active buzz to her. lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> ghs cheese and other seed cheeses arte half something else aswell. The dank dairy changed the sex of the uk cheese clone to make a male usigng silver sulphate or somkething. So the dank dairys cheese cross chees bx1 and 2 are more like the uk cheese than the seed banks greedy knock offfs lol. Also the seed form might have more vigour than a clone maybe lol.


 Do you think a screen would be beneficial for it then?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2010)

proheto8008 said:


> I just got done with some Headband. You can see em here
> 
> http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?1487-3k-Figure-8
> 
> ...


 Hi proheto, thanks for the visit, pls feel free to share some pics, don't mind thread jacking here. I looked at your thread but could really appreciate the pics without creating an account. Glad you liked the HB, it's a real sweety pie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 20, 2010)

WHat up DST. Just dropping by to say hi


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2010)

just busy trimming, Dr G. Good to see you so far up North! I suppose, it is getting a bit warmer for you!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2010)

Morning/Afternoon,...you know the routine.

So early start on the girls this morning. For the cho today we had 2 Headbands anasazi headband (right little fukker) the OG Kush giant, and the Blackjack that just hit 10 weeks (was only in the dark for a day but looks the business.

Here's the pics:

The other Headband was uploaded yesterday, this is the 2nd one:






This is the Blackjack just before the chop






























Some OG Kush already in the bag, and some of the OG Kush colas etc:
















Hanging from left to right: BJ - OG - HB











More hanging
headband nugs











So thats it, of to Utrecht today for something to do....

Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

Sa WEEEEEET. Looks more than ready lol I hate it wen the leafs ur pulling need to go in the trim tray cuz they coverd in trichs lol


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Sa WEEEEEET. Looks more than ready lol I hate it wen the leafs ur pulling need to go in the trim tray cuz they coverd in trichs lol


I'm with you on that Westy....was thinking the very same thought...but then I was also thinking, how the fek am I going to smoke all of this? hahaha, what a good problem to have


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

well I know somewhere thatll take all ur weed if u dunt wan it D lol, this towns as dry as a nuns cnut lol


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> well I know somewhere thatll take all ur weed if u dunt wan it D lol, this towns as dry as a nuns cnut lol


hehe, morning to you mr west, just been over at the wembley thread....

trying to decide what to do. think I am going to swap round my flower and veg space, I got a ny47 just gone into 12/12 and also barbagseed, plus all the other girls that will be finishing in the next week....hoping Thelma start to finish off. The other NY47 looks like it just wants to keep going


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

I know how ya feel and a very good morning to ya D mate. I look in my veg room and think ill jus flip the switch and be done with em all lol, if it wernt for the clones i would lol


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

My clones are kinda grown up now and are not very happy in the shitty little enviro they are in!! They desperately need repotting and some decent HID light. The 300w fluro just doesn't cut it imo (on it's own) 

The 3 little cheesey's are coming along. Shock horror, one of them has been invaded by little crawly orange things. I have had them before so I am pissed so see them back. IT's been sprayed and will get another doing again. The bx1 didn't make it at all!!! So it's all or nothing on these BX2's. Bit bummed that I don't have a comparison, but I keep thnking that maybe something will turn up (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

few practice runs with bottles in the post and wen we can do it in 24hrs maybe insert the mother load if ya ken wot im saying?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow DST. Just Wow. What a wonder harvest you got. Very nice skills mate. 

Quick question, is it still possible to make bubble from leaves that are discolored and crispy? I am wondering if that plant matter would crumble up and escape into the hash. 

The buds on this one just look fantastic. Looks like it is flushed and dried to perfection, it is hard to look and tell but this one seems like it is gonna be wonderfully smooth.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> few practice runs with bottles in the post and wen we can do it in 24hrs maybe insert the mother load if ya ken wot im saying?


oh aye lad,i hear ya 

i bought these strawberry cuttings at the market. they were in a plastic bag just filled with earth...I thought, oh aye, not sure these are gonna work, but they are all planted and looking happy, so happy dst strawberry's in a bit, along with lettuce (ruccola, iceberg - or ijsberg as the clogs spell it), we've also got garlic, corriander, cauliflower, and some tomato seeds to boot Gonna be a busy greenhouse.



bender420 said:


> Wow DST. Just Wow. What a wonder harvest you got. Very nice skills mate.
> 
> Quick question, is it still possible to make bubble from leaves that are discolored and crispy? I am wondering if that plant matter would crumble up and escape into the hash.
> 
> The buds on this one just look fantastic. Looks like it is flushed and dried to perfection, it is hard to look and tell but this one seems like it is gonna be wonderfully smooth.


This is the Blackjack, it's been hanging up for about 38 hours and it's already dry. Gonna put it in bags. But thats also due to not watering them for the last week. What doesn't help is when you forget to water your clones and they are looking reet pissed of at you. They need a good boost, they are not happy at all. Should be sorted soon though.
Think i'llsample me a bit of blackjack as well, hehe.

As far as making hash with it, i chuck it all in and is seems to be fine. I freeze it before making the mush, but I don't blend, I use me muscles with a wooden spoon. And I run it through several times, seems to be pretty decent process. hash is reasonably clean (and I only use one 20 micron, tend not to bother going for 5 different flavour...so much faffing)

The OG kush joint that i just snarfed before it went into the jars, was nice. looking forward to smoking nice cured sweet musky og kushalous.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

easy mate hows it going? looking pukka there mate, cant wait 2 get my hands on some headband, looks and sounds amazing! ordered some sour diesel at the weekend gonna hunt me down that HB in the end though. done a nice update on my thread, come check it out when u got a min


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2010)

looks cracking as usual DST, hows the baby edam coming along? do you let them dry out in their pots for a bit before the chop?


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks cracking as usual DST, hows the baby edam coming along? do you let them dry out in their pots for a bit before the chop?


thanks Don, hehe, baby edams!! ro shall we call them Baby bells...(disgusting things, my wife eats them...) Anyway, the little cheesey yins are on their second set of leaves. The bx1 just diidsurvive. It kinda popped up and was all shrivelled. But the bx2's are looking okay....although one is being proper attacked by some sort of little crawly thing. Thety alomst look like mini silverfish (if you know what they are) Anyway, sprayed them to buggery so hopefully the nasty's will pi$$ off!

And yeh, I basically don't water for the last week...


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

So, the veg tent is now the flower tent, and the flower cab is now the veg cab....

And here they are:

Flower tent: Back left: Thelma, Back right: NY47 (both at 10+ weeks flower)
Front left NY47 Clone, around 1+ week flower) Barbagseed - around 1+ week flower.






And the former zoo:






I have got a couple on the shelfs but still thinking of changing that a bit...we shall see.

Off to try the first dryish bud of Blackjack (seemed to bong not too bad - although I was wrecked already)

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2010)

bro that looks so empty now ;( i have seen the pics of u putting it together but seems strange with out ur monsters lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> bro that looks so empty now ;( i have seen the pics of u putting it together but seems strange with out ur monsters lol


Ach min, it looks better now, I have put some more BIG pots in it, haha.

seriously, it does look a bit depressing, but a few weeks and we'll be right.
I've still not finished harvesting the first lot, and some are still on the go, so can't really grumble.

The Zoo shall return.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2010)

mites love the cheese the littel fekers, kill em kill em all


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers from London bru. We brought good weather with us.... hope you are enjoying it westy. Pretty sad seeing the space almost empty, but it will fill up soon enough.

All the buds are just super stellar. Everything seems like perfect little buds. And I love the state you get your girls before the chop. They look sooooo good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

how was the black jack D!?!? im going to give the no watering last week thing a go on my monster. i need to reduce the amount of time the flat smells like a coffee shop


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2010)

hey guys, well the cheese seems to be free of previous orangey/yellow crawly things. will check again tonight. 

blackjack is in the jar, had a joint yesterday and it tasted quite citrusy if i remember. it came in at 33 grams for the plant, which was only in a 4 litre pot and about 12 days from seed then into 12/12...would be awesome for a sog!! The buds look huge but lack in weight compared to that of say the OG.

Hey Jig, was thinking that today, the weather was mighty fine bru!

Ok, best go, wife is thumping around, hehe....

.....oh, the cider is out, she's in a good mood. Yippee!

Laters, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

good news to be rid so soon man well done. I so hope i dunt get em back lol tho i know the stuff to use now so sorted l;ol


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> good news to be rid so soon man well done. I so hope i dunt get em back lol tho i know the stuff to use now so sorted l;ol


lets not talk too soon, will update ya in a bit but they seemed ok. Just realised when I was checking my beans earlier, I still have a BX1 seed left


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

yay thats a good news mate even if it goes male itll be a result lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 24, 2010)

Ayy Ayy there D just stopping in to check yo cheese. loll I read 16 oz somwheres on the ole chop, nice bro. that aught keep ya in ya right mind ah haa ha. Peace bud laters. 1BMM


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

i am looking forward to see the bx1 one come to life.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

Me too D, i love baby pics lol


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2010)

I have had a real fantastic few days smoking with a friend who was visiting, and will probably take a couple of days to straighten up fully But in the interim to keep those who are interested updated: Last of the HB was cut and hung and has been in a bag for a couple of days and was transferred to a jar today. Another few grams to add to the total. Thelma has gone into the dark and will be chopped tomorrow 

The NY47 is hanging and drying, and once Thelma has been hung and bagged, I can provide a total for my first vertical grow. 

It is already >18oz so far...any quesses on the final?

There is also Barbagseed and a NY47 Clone that has now been in 12/12 for about 2 weeks+.

All of the above detailed in pics:

*bagged headband* ready for jar






*Quick peak at Thelma* in the dark waiting for the chop...






*The New York 47 chopped and drying*






Nice cola, my visitor looks on.... was he impressed?











*And the new New York 47* 











*Barbagseed*






*Barbagseeds flower is not quite as developed as the NY47*






So that's Saturday, off to the potting shed and greenhouse to do some green thumbing

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2010)

well was he impressed????, that barbag seed looks bit sat dom or is it me?


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> well was he impressed????, that barbag seed looks bit sat dom or is it me?


I think so, it was nearly as long as his arm, hehe.

Yup, sure is looking sativa dom Westy,,,bloody lanky bitch I can tell ya.

It's gonna be a tall one for sure....obviously got some Dutch genes.

Happy Sunday peeps.

DST


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

Time being of the essence today, I was up even before lights on this morning. On the cards today, chopping Thelma!!

So it was the day of the chop for Thelma and i was so happy with her I decided I will try and rejuvenate her. Who knows if this will work but it's worth a try. Basically cutting back the roots, and reppotting. I have left a couple of bud and cut the stem back as well. Anyways, pics below of that.

Also pics of my two Headbands that I have growing outside in the Greenhouse. First pre-flowers showing on one of them.

*Thelma minutes before Madam Guillotine*






*Thelmas guts:*






*General Thelma porn*






















*Rejuvenating Thelma*

*Step1 - the stump*





*Step 2: checking out the roots*





*Step 3:measuring up for the new pot*





*Step 4: Final sizing (just brushed away excess soil)*





*Last Step: Re-potting and finishing off:*





She has gone back into 18/6 light so lets see what happens.

*My greenhouse girls*
My wife hasn't said anything yet so here they are chillin with the Oregano





*First flowers:*






Forgot to say:

Peace out, DST....time for rest


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Almost sad to see Thelma go...Interesting on the root trim...sure looks good!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 28, 2010)

Will be interesting to see if she recovers. Are all of the plants chopped now from that run?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

what up DST. I'm interested to see if thelma is gonna rejuvinate. looking forward to the updates


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice cola, my visitor looks on.... was he impressed?





mr west said:


> well was he impressed????, that barbag seed looks bit sat dom or is it me?


Well, I'll tell you what. If that was me I'd be extremely fucking impressed. In fact, I'd impressed with the whole damn set up.... and all the plants... and all the buds. That's one lucky son of a bitch visiting you, my man.

And I would also agree that the barbagseed looks mighty sativa. So stretchy. It's gonna be tall.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Well, I'll tell you what. If that was me I'd be extremely fucking impressed. In fact, I'd impressed with the whole damn set up.... and all the plants... and all the buds. That's one lucky son of a bitch visiting you, my man.
> 
> And I would also agree that the barbagseed looks mighty sativa. So stretchy. It's gonna be tall.


hehehe.

I just need to look at Barbagseed and she grows another inch!!! ffs, she is soon gonna be hitting the 1m40cm height in my veg tent!!!

Dosed the girls up with full veg nutes and they seemed to appreciate that. The daughter of Thelma is finally getting some colour in her cheeks.

Happy Mondays......

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

damn man thelma looks like shes got rock tight nuggets man. and interesting re veg man i though you needed to leave leaves and a bit of bud. rock on D!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man thelma looks like shes got rock tight nuggets man. and interesting re veg man i though you needed to leave leaves and a bit of bud. rock on D!


 eh?, i did leave bud on them, 3 little buds at the bottom....honest guv, they are there...somewhere


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

yup, just checked, I did leave a few buds on it...or am I understanding you wrong?


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2010)

yep theres defo wee buds on that reveg plant dst ur not going mad lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

hahaha lads im talking LEAVES not buds i know you have to leave a bit of bud but i thought you needed the odd leaf


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha lads im talking LEAVES not buds i know you have to leave a bit of bud but i thought you needed the odd leaf


ok, i gotcha, well theres little leaves on the buds natcho, but no fan leaves were left.....(the buds I left didn't have any fans leaves to begin with.) If it works it's a brucey bonus i guess..The leaves and buds that were left are still looking nice...keep looking at it thinking, I could smoke those buds, they look quite dense for a popcorner. If all else fails I can still clone from Thelma's daughters.

In the interim, I have changed my light schedule slightly. My MH400 runs from lights on for 4 hours, then the 600 kicks in as well until tea time, then it's just the 400MH for the last part through until the wee hours (this is in a 18/6 light schedule). The girls don't seem to mind one bit and I prefer doing it this way until I re-do my ducting and airflow for the coming summer months.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

kool ive never actually tried to reveg a plant once its been flowered, ill be watching.

thats a whole heap of light for veg bru. im similarly thinking about arrangements for the summer as apparently were in for a scorcher ( to the point i put a bet on we'll break 100F ) going to get a sealed hood n see how it fares i was thinking cooltube but the reflectors even with wings are pretty poop

im still jealous of your greenhouse.....


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool ive never actually tried to reveg a plant once its been flowered, ill be watching.
> 
> thats a whole heap of light for veg bru. im similarly thinking about arrangements for the summer as apparently were in for a scorcher ( to the point i put a bet on we'll break 100F ) going to get a sealed hood n see how it fares i was thinking cooltube but the reflectors even with wings are pretty poop
> 
> im still jealous of your greenhouse.....


Don't know too much about the reflectors, I think if i was not vertical I would probably go for a cool hood. They seem to be quite effective.

I am lovin the greenhouse. My list so far includes:
Broccoli, Cucumber, Ruccola, Iceberg lettuce, Corriander, Strawberries, (just in - Blueberry bush - the wife makes amazing muffins!!!) and a whole load of Cherrry Tomato seedlings, all broke ground now. I also have summer carrots, garlic, and some flowers on the go (tulips, chrysants, and tings) Plus I have sneaked a fe, eh hem's in there as well. The wife hasn't said nixy about them yet (wait till they smell)

Oh, and just to let you know, I have taken a leaf out yer book and recycled all my coco which is being used for the veggies. They love it!!!!! Will get a pic up when there is some decent veggy porn action on the go.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2010)

i think the cooled hoods are better than the cool tube imo. i seemed 2 get a hot spot under the cool tube in horiz coz of the round magnifying effect of the glass and crappy reflector inside. i find i get more coverage with the aerowing 

hope everyone is cool today, going back to work in a bit  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Don't know too much about the reflectors, I think if i was not vertical I would probably go for a cool hood. They seem to be quite effective.
> 
> I am lovin the greenhouse. My list so far includes:
> Broccoli, Cucumber, Ruccola, Iceberg lettuce, Corriander, Strawberries, (just in - Blueberry bush - the wife makes amazing muffins!!!) and a whole load of Cherrry Tomato seedlings, all broke ground now. I also have summer carrots, garlic, and some flowers on the go (tulips, chrysants, and tings) Plus I have sneaked a fe, eh hem's in there as well. The wife hasn't said nixy about them yet (wait till they smell)
> ...


haha dude you should see how well our office plant are doing i neglected to tell anyone thier in coco but lots of peeps are remarking they look good haha


las fingerez said:


> hope everyone is cool today, going back to work in a bit  lol


already there bored stiff its half term for the kiddywinkles.....


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

kids get bored in a minute these days....I actually feel sorry for most kids these days, they don't get to run around like we did back in the day....i know my nephews have to spend most of their holidays in and around the house.....bore off. I never saw my house unless I was hungry.....as I ran down the path at 8:30 in the morning with Mum shouting, "are you going to be warm enough!!!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

hahahah me too only thing was make sure your in for tea out for days building swings over the river and setting fires hahah generally getting into bother


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

sounds familiar^^^^^^^ hahaha. Better than being 11 yrs old and into smack and drink like a lot of the scallies these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

aye sniffing plant food killin themselves ma im pleased legal highs werent about when i was a nipper


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 30, 2010)

You blokes talk funny!

My summer/Winter garden(s) are still in...may be ripped out and replanted this week...I have lots of collards some cabbage and brussel sprouts (still too small) some carrots and romaine...but the tomatoes are still in and flowering, and the parsley is 4 feet..er...I mean over a meter tall and going to seed. I also have an artichoke (interesting plant).


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> You blokes talk funny!
> 
> My summer/Winter garden(s) are still in...may be ripped out and replanted this week...I have lots of collards some cabbage and brussel sprouts (still too small) some carrots and romaine...but the tomatoes are still in and flowering, and the parsley is 4 feet..er...I mean over a meter tall and going to seed. I also have an artichoke (interesting plant).


Well I think Don talks funny, me, my accents totally normal, hahahaha.

Not sure what collards are, will check them out. What sort of parsley are you growing? I done flat leaf parsley last year and it was about a meter tall, but seeded and then just died on me, trying again with some more this time....there were spatterings of it returning, but no luck. I had an oregano (non edible variety) and that just seemed to spread everywhere!! All my plants seemed to have a bloody non-edible oregano seedling growing in their pot, pain in the arse, especially when you can't use it!!! So I now have an edible oregano (looks exactly like the non-edible variety) and that is also growing like wildfire. Mr outdoor Rosemary has pretty little purpley flowers on it at the moment as well. Interesting. Ah well, enough Percy Thrower'ing from me. Thanks for stopping by Hayduke.

Peace, DST

EDIT: Artichokes eh! Now that is an interesting veg. Never quite got my head around the fact that you only use the heart...tasty though.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

So here's the final bounty, the last has just gone into the jars for curing (Thelma Headband- which came in at 61 grams) This brings the total for my harvest to just over 22 zips The jars are labelled so if you know my grow you know the jars. Plus there is a delicious bottle of Pomerol 98' for size reference.


This is in a 1.1mx1.24mx2.67m high (3.6'x4'x9') cabinet, vertically grown, with a combo of lights. Started with a 400mh and 600 hps, then switched week 3 of flower to both hps's 600 and 400 respectively. For w to gram ratio we are looking at 0.6g to the watt.

God knows how I am going to smoke all this before my next lock come out, but I am gonna have a might good try

Peace,

DST


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Well I think Don talks funny, me, my accents totally normal, hahahaha.
> 
> Not sure what collards are, will check them out. What sort of parsley are you growing? I done flat leaf parsley last year and it was about a meter tall, but seeded and then just died on me, trying again with some more this time....there were spatterings of it returning, but no luck. I had an oregano (non edible variety) and that just seemed to spread everywhere!! All my plants seemed to have a bloody non-edible oregano seedling growing in their pot, pain in the arse, especially when you can't use it!!! So I now have an edible oregano (looks exactly like the non-edible variety) and that is also growing like wildfire. Mr outdoor Rosemary has pretty little purpley flowers on it at the moment as well. Interesting. Ah well, enough Percy Thrower'ing from me. Thanks for stopping by Hayduke.
> 
> ...


Collard greens are in the cabbage family...After the Civil War (USA vs CSA) the union troops burned the fields leaving the South to suffer a harsh winter...They did not recognize the Collards as food and left them alone...Collard greens and re-captured released hogs helped Southerners survive the winter and have been a staple in Southern "Soul Food" cooking since. They are often cooked with a ham hock and black eyed peas (also called cow peas) which are supposed to be good luck on New Years...Anyway they are a late season crop (winter crop here)...they are a bit bitter and tough, but if you know what you are doing...wonderful and nutritious.

Flat leaf parsley only!!!! Mine is a meter tall too, but really not much of it is usable now that it is gone to flower...makes sense that it dies back.

My rosemary has been flowering like that for probably 6 months...looks cool.



DST said:


>


That is a lot of Pot!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

hell ya! looks like a candy store.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> So here's the final bounty, the last has just gone into the jars for curing (Thelma Headband- which came in at 61 grams) This brings the total for my harvest to just over 22 zips The jars are labelled so if you know my grow you know the jars. Plus there is a delicious bottle of Pomerol 98' for size reference.
> 
> 
> This is in a 1.1mx1.24mx2.67m high (3.6'x4'x9') cabinet, vertically grown, with a combo of lights. Started with a 400mh and 600 hps, then switched week 3 of flower to both hps's 600 and 400 respectively. For w to gram ratio we are looking at 0.6g to the watt.
> ...


Just came looking at your selection!!! I'll be back.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

Cheers for the visits guys. What a great problem it is having to decide which flavour you are going to try next. I'd have those problems forever....

Love the story about the Collards, Hayduke those types of stories are the best. We use the old Ham Hocks for cooking Scottish broth with!!! I could live off my Grans Scotch Broth!! Just a shame she don't really do cooking too much now her eyesights gone...which reminds me she has been meaning to give me a couple of recipes.

Have a sweet one lads.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Apr 1, 2010)

You welcome DST. Give your grans a nice sack of Cali O, that otta fix here eyes for a bit more cooking. 

Best, Bender


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You welcome DST. Give your grans a nice sack of Cali O, that otta fix here eyes for a bit more cooking.
> 
> Best, Bender


hahaha I really wish it could bud. It's such a shame for her. She has macular degeneration, so when she looks at like a straight line, it looks more like a zig zag!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2010)

sweet effin hey zues D, thats a hell of a pick n mix. great return for the light makes me wish id got a mh instead of a huge cfl.

i think we can have a good guess at what your easter plans involve mate!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet effin hey zues D, thats a hell of a pick n mix. great return for the light makes me wish id got a mh instead of a huge cfl.
> 
> i think we can have a good guess at what your easter plans involve mate!


Thinks it's already started lad


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2010)

very cool pic there dst mate


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats a hell of a sweet collection of herb DST. Im jelous.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

Loving this, mashin it up this morning with the new girls.
[youtube]735IylCk2q4[/youtube]

So the new clones are settling in I guess. The Thelma clone that was mullered and frazzling up at the edges (honest guv, I didn't do nuffink!!) is getting it's mean green back, slowly but surely. My 3 littel cheese experiements courtesy of the cheese fairy they are either gonna be the end of me (who knows what happens when you piss the cheese fairy off!!!) or they are gonna be the toughest littel critters around. I have sprayed them more times for these crawley mites than I care to remember, but the little fuckers seem to love the kaas!!! Anyway, they are struggling through, if anything the roots are going for it, already out the bottom of the pots....even with their apparrent dinkyness. The NY47 clone of a clone that was growing single blade leaf's has kicked off and is now kicking out skin divers like naebodies busyness (the NY47 is a sturdy girl for sue, probably got Scottish heritage of some sort, hohohaha) Both the OGK's are looking good, got some TUFCM (tied up female clothed male) action going on with them and they seem to enjoy it. Will be cloning them along with a selection from the others for the future....in a bit. Will be continuing with the veg cycle for a while yet, have reduced number of plants by 50%, increased pot sizes in most case by at least a factor of two (20litre pots on the main for the girls.)

The first NY47 clone is still getting it's time in motion photos taken every day...still a while to go. I will blast up a pic of her along with barbagseed as well in the next update. So here's a couple to get you in the mood for the coming zoo-ness.

NY47






OG Kush






Thelma Headband clone






Overview:






You got 2 Caseys in each corner at the back, a couple of headbands in between (behind the light), a Blackjack down on the basement.
Then in the middle row there's a Thelma HB, a NY47, then 2 HB's,
Then in the fron we got Thelma rejuv stump, a HB, then another Thelm and an OG, the little chavettes at the front are the cheeses...i keep expecting tom come in and them to be drinking Diamond White and wearing hoodies (haha)

Made a nice load of bubblehash yesterday, got around 20 gram from the run from my leaf trimmage. (well the last 2 grams had some leaf matter due to sloppy arse hands here letting the bag slip haha....still bonging it though.)

Will be collecting a water holder today for my terrace garden I think, as well as a few other bits and bobs.

Have a nice Saturday people. Further updates will follow.


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

hey DST, howz it going? is those 2 little plants exchanging lifeforce or something? LOL what is that light beam running between the 2? am I just seeing things?


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST, howz it going? is those 2 little plants exchanging lifeforce or something? LOL what is that light beam running between the 2? am I just seeing things?


ahahahaha, eyes steamin with tears of laughter (or is that the bong smoke!!!) You could be right there Dr, those are the crazy Cheese babies from the UK Cheese Fairy.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

looks like a purple light saber, maybe the bigger chceeselet is trying to clense the litteler cheeselet of bugs using laser power.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

Perserverence gets you there. Looks like I have managed to get one of these dam Headband-Cali Orange seeds to germ (the little fekker) The other 3 are the DP-Querkles


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

crazy indeed! LOL looking good DST.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks like a purple light saber, maybe the bigger chceeselet is trying to clense the litteler cheeselet of bugs using laser power.


you could be onto something there Westy, lol....wish I could get some of the old Avatar magic to keep them cheese munching crawlers away.
Lets hope they don't stray to the dark side


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha! funny shit guys! maybe it's DST's "black light" reflecting in the background that he forgot to turn off before he logged on show us the stripper pole you sly guy !! LOL ...


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

If I catch those bitches stripping to anyone except me there will be trouble, hahaha......


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

make em feel the back of ur hand if u catch em. Then go down the bl;ock and slap Arjen and franko jus for releasing dodgey genetics into the cannabis world lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> make em feel the back of ur hand if u catch em. Then go down the bl;ock and slap Arjen and franko jus for releasing dodgey genetics into the cannabis world lol.


there are a lot of people that would thank me for that it seems....


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Loving this, mashin it up this morning with the new girls.
> [youtube]735IylCk2q4[/youtube]
> 
> So the new clones are settling in I guess. The Thelma clone that was mullered and frazzling up at the edges (honest guv, I didn't do nuffink!!) is getting it's mean green back, slowly but surely. My 3 littel cheese experiements courtesy of the cheese fairy they are either gonna be the end of me (who knows what happens when you piss the cheese fairy off!!!) or they are gonna be the toughest littel critters around. I have sprayed them more times for these crawley mites than I care to remember, but the little fuckers seem to love the kaas!!! Anyway, they are struggling through, if anything the roots are going for it, already out the bottom of the pots....even with their apparrent dinkyness. The NY47 clone of a clone that was growing single blade leaf's has kicked off and is now kicking out skin divers like naebodies busyness (the NY47 is a sturdy girl for sue, probably got Scottish heritage of some sort, hohohaha) Both the OGK's are looking good, got some TUFCM (tied up female clothed male) action going on with them and they seem to enjoy it. Will be cloning them along with a selection from the others for the future....in a bit. Will be continuing with the veg cycle for a while yet, have reduced number of plants by 50%, increased pot sizes in most case by at least a factor of two (20litre pots on the main for the girls.)
> ...





DST said:


> Perserverence gets you there. Looks like I have managed to get one of these dam Headband-Cali Orange seeds to germ (the little fekker) The other 3 are the DP-Querkles


im guessing the one with the stick is the cali o hb? The dpq's look vibrent in comparisen lol


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> im guessing the one with the stick is the cali o hb? The dpq's look vibrent in comparisen lol


Mr West, you are very much on the ball this morgen. but yeh, the dpq's are like godzilla vs godzooki..or whatever the fek it was called haha.

I am guessing your lot are still being shy!! Ah well, instead of slapping Arjen and Franko, I'll just go outside and slap masell Could do with a waking up. So a few more pics I snapped of the veg tent. I snapped, ehm I mean super cropped Barbagseed. Seriously I just snapped it in half it was getting rediculously tall and growing past the big cfl Gonna be a giggle to see what comes of this.

See what I mean, it doesn't even fit in the picture after it's been cropped doon, hahaha, skinny lass.





This is the NY47, really need to look back to see when I put it in 12/12....thse two are just under the 300cfl 6500 and 2 2700's I put in there for a bit of spectrum range. I still need to pick up my other 400hps that's at my mates.






And this is the Anne Frank view:






Right, shower, sh.., shave. Laters peeps.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2010)

if you do it just right, you could keep snapping the barbagseed plant so that in the end, it ends up framing the inside of your tent for extra support


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2010)

yes D. the "veg" room is looking a whole load better now bro  i'm a little worse for ware, been to a DnB dance 2nite, ended up on bail for speed lol. good night though 

hope ur cool bro and ur ladies 2. 

*mashed* fingerez lol


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you do it just right, you could keep snapping the barbagseed plant so that in the end, it ends up framing the inside of your tent for extra support


You could be onto something there. Perhaps I could start a whole new tent with it!!!



las fingerez said:


> yes D. the "veg" room is looking a whole load better now bro  i'm a little worse for ware, been to a DnB dance 2nite, ended up on bail for speed lol. good night though
> 
> hope ur cool bro and ur ladies 2.
> 
> *mashed* fingerez lol


Eh mash up kid, hope yer heads alright today. Mine is a bit frazzled after a sesh on the old Dutch ale last night (8% killer Zatte)

Hoping a joint of Thelma is gonna take me back to real frazzled land.

Peace, DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 4, 2010)

\
Its been a long time....
True indeed DST
Congratulations on the harvest and the new seed ..
Its a blessing ...D your a real pro ....
Knew your gonnna blow since u grew heron beeno....

Yahhh!!!! let me get an 8er of that og !!!!!!Thanx
(Cheez rides off on his fly new dooombuggy vrrrroooooommmmmm!!!!)


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2010)

DST said:


> You could be onto something there. Perhaps I could start a whole new tent with it!!!
> 
> 
> Eh mash up kid, hope yer heads alright today. Mine is a bit frazzled after a sesh on the old Dutch ale last night (8% killer Zatte)
> ...


yeah kinda cool bro lol, ears are still ringing from the music that was one of the loudest systems i've heard in over 10years raving 

was drinking myself, amongst other things feeling a bit fragile 2day laying on the sofa with some bubble and a coffee. got the repeats of the boxing at 7pm, although i overheard the coppers talking about the 1st round so kinda know who won 

checked my beans this morning there all above ground now but the sage still has her husk on, should i pull it or just wait for it to come off?

edit - who "one" the boxing lol


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Just leave the husk on Fingerez, it will still be feeding of that.

Sheesh, I don't even know who won the boxing, I am living in a bubble called, Hash at the moment, haha.

DST


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> make em feel the back of ur hand if u catch em. Then go down the bl;ock and slap Arjen and franko jus for releasing dodgey genetics into the cannabis world lol.


+1 to that. 

Westy can we make that a part of my trip to Europe.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just stopping by to window shop. I am calling you Lucky D until you run out of that selections' last nugget.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Lucks a funny thing Bender, seems to come in waves for me at the moment. Thanks for stopping by, bru would be good to have some back up when I go to slap Arjen for, Westy hahaha.

Take it easy,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2010)

DST said:


> would be good to have some back up when I go to slap Arjen for, Westy hahaha.


You still slapping people over there, haha. That bagseed plant is just out of control huh. I love the tent support idea.

How's the NY47 treating you. Is she getting more stinky or anything in the jar?

Happy Monday night my friend,

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

damn DST you been taking tips on my new patented 'aggressive stress training' tech haha it will be fine plants love being snapped 90 degrees, they like it better if your drunk and calling them bitches.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2010)

hehe^^^love the new avatar Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

cheers! i went through a bit of an obsession with chicks with moustaches then it hit me there must be dogs with them too..

things that run through your brain sometimes eh....


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You still slapping people over there, haha. That bagseed plant is just out of control huh. I love the tent support idea.
> 
> How's the NY47 treating you. Is she getting more stinky or anything in the jar?
> 
> ...


The NY47 gets nicer by the day. It's a def keeper. The Blackjack has been a tad disapointing...plus I was told that it smelled like Power Plant by some ersehole of a Dutch grower....again, someone else that promotes the fact that most strains sold these days come with Power Plant thrown in....whatever, should have seen his face when he smelled the OG Kush....haha.

Trying to stay away from slapping people. I find my own bed comfier than the cells, hehe.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers! i went through a bit of an obsession with chicks with moustaches then it hit me there must be dogs with them too..
> 
> things that run through your brain sometimes eh....


ok, chicks with Snors, interesting. I always remember getting off with this girl from Edinburgh when I was a young teenager, to this day I will not forget that stubbly kiss!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

eeeeew stubbely kisses from a girls not good, nice or appealing. Be a while b4 i get it out my mind now lol eewww


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmmmm blue top lip


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2010)

I know, and I ended up loosing my steady girl because of that blue top lip.....ah well, your only young once, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hahahah was it worth it tho D?


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2010)

Unfortunately not, my steady girl was a regular swimming champion, straight A, 1st class honors candidate, so had the body of a goddess, and the intelligence of a mad scientist - although for some reason she had problems spelling Mortgage, haha (strange things you remember)....I tihnk she's like a lawyer for some charity organisation in New York now. I also fancied her best pal, but fucked that up as well...god I was stoopid back then. hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hahahah things you do in youth and drink eh D...

just think though had you not screwed it up you wouldnt know your now wife.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah things you do in youth and drink eh D...
> 
> just think though had you not screwed it up you wouldnt know your now wife.


funny, had a similar conversation with my mate at the pub last night about another ex I had....and you are right, we go through lots of pain to get to the right place, but sometimes it's worth it in the end...ok, enough soppy shite.haha


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Now I like this:

http://hampstr.tumblr.com/post/502456416/graffiti-archaeology-logging-the-changes-on

Will get some updates of the girls up soon, been busy trying to empty some of my jars to make room for the next lot

And don't think I am not giving them the usual attention. I still take a phot every single day for my Time in Motion study. Only about another 8 weeks (56 photos to go!!!!)

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

hahaha your nowt but a softy at heart hidin under a gruff weegie accent i bet 

i was wondering if your keepin up to date with your time lapse, kool!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Now I like this:
> 
> http://hampstr.tumblr.com/post/502456416/graffiti-archaeology-logging-the-changes-on


That's a really cool photo deal that guy put together. Really awesome stuff. Thanks for putting that up.

That time lapse should be cool.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's something to listen to while checking out the pics.

[youtube]q_TB1abIkq0[/youtube]

Girls currently in flower:

Barbagseed aka Tent Frame.






NY47 First clone

















And the Veg girls:

One of the OG Kush clones taking off:











One of the Headband clones:






Thelma Clone (Headband)






NY47Clone:






CJ Clone: (again with twisty leaves)






The Cheeses first 5 leaves....old leaves looking ropey after severe mite (or something) attack.






And the outdoor girls:
Headband1





Headband2






Seedlings: The DPQ's the Sneaky Riddler that turned up in the Ruccola-repotted and some arb cuttings from my house plants:






So we went on a trip on Easter monday up to the Afsluitdijk that runs from Harlingen up towards the northern part of the Netherlands (Leeuwarden/Groningen) It's 32 km long, construction was started in the 1920's and was finished in 1932. This was in the times when men where men I guess It was a nice day when we were there and it was freezing and windy as hell.

So you have the Sea on the left and the IJsselmeer on the right (a now non salted lake that feeds into different parts of The Netherlands via a system of dykes.






This is the info on the build materials, we thought it was quite cool how they done it.







And this is a funny letterbox we saw in Leeuwarden






Take it easy folks, enjoy the weekend.

Peace fae DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

Im not sure if I'm seeing right but is the road lower than the sea in that photo?

And sweet update bru


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2010)

That what i was gonna ask @ doc

Everything has grown so much siince i was gon .. keep it up D


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Im not sure if I'm seeing right but is the road lower than the sea in that photo?
> 
> And sweet update bru





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That what i was gonna ask @ doc
> 
> Everything has grown so much siince i was gon .. keep it up D


Correct. The Dam has been built about 7metres above sea level. Not sure what the drop to the other side, but it's def lower. The whole Afsluitdijk is 90metres wide.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Correct. The Dam has been built about 7metres above sea level. Not sure what the drop to the other side, but it's def lower. The whole Afsluitdijk is 90metres wide.


 that's insane! and I'm not even going to try and attempt to say "Afsluitdijk"


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's insane! and I'm not even going to try and attempt to say "Afsluitdijk"


Sure is, that why.......
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube] 

Afsluitdijk is pronounced:

AF - SL- OUT - DIKE


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

love that song DST! That made my night, thx man


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice zig xag plant you got growing there DST.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Sure is, that why.......
> [youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]
> 
> Afsluitdijk is pronounced:
> ...


agree with dr.g i'm still grinning from ear 2 ear, smoking some amnesia laughing away, got it on in the background 

i wouldnt like driving down that road thats for sure lol, madness, how the hell is 7meters of sea being held up?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> i wouldnt like driving down that road thats for sure lol, madness, how the hell is 7meters of sea being held up?


Probably safer than the M25, haha. The sea is being held up in the same way dykes have been holding the sea up for year, with lots and lots of stones. Will throw another dyke pic up at some point to show you a different dyke, should give a good idea (if I can find the pic - i think it's on our good camera which my wife has taken to London with her.)

Updates coming.....


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

It's been nearly a week since the last update and since then I have swapped the rooms back round. I figured since I am away begin of July that I better get my current grow into flower. So I flipped the switch over the other day and will start the clock counting this weekend for ease of memory and to give the little hairs time to start showing. It's gonna take a few days for them to realise it's 12/12. 

So I moved the BX2 cheese from our friendly Kaas Elfje into the tent, and I moved Barbagseed, and the NY47 Clone that is in flower, back into the main cab which has been flipped from 18/6 to 12/12. I am still running the 400MH in combination with the 600HPS, will keep that there for the first couple of weeks, then switch the MH over to the 400HPS.

Temps are around 27c, humidity is around 50% at the moment which I am happy about. My whole grow last round went at 70% practically. And no amount of dehumidication seemed to bring it down. Oh well, the smoke is good anyhoo's.

So here are some pics.

First the 3 Cheese Bx2 and the Thelma re-veg experiment. Those little nugs on the re-veg stump really stink 











Then a couple of shots looking in to the veg room (sorry for the HPS'ness in the colour.











 DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

cracking stuff d, straight into big pots eh. im amazed you didnt have mould issues or the dreaded PM with 70% RH.

keep on truckin man


----------



## SL2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey DST just stoppin in to say hello. Looks good man. What is that little stump you have growing there? lol


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

My wife and I have been discussing a guerrilla seed bomb project for quite some time, I mentioned it before in the 600 and I think finally the weather is improving so this is the start of it. 

So heres a pictorial of the process to date.

I am going for 21 seeds, god knows why, I started with 20, then added another as 21 seems to be one of those numbers in life! I was just going to plant the seed bombs, but I am thinking I might actually let them germ first before putting them out to graze on the plains on Amsterdam. We shall see.

So this is what we done:
I mixed some seeding/cutting soil with some coco and some slow release nutes. Also added some micro organism slow release nutes to keep ph balanced. Then I got my tools together:





Rhizotonic mix
Seeds (of course)
Newspaper
Scissors
Stapler (or Nietmachine as it is called in Dutch)

Cut the square:






Fold and staple at the bottom






Staple top together:






Fool around for a minute or two with your new finger puppet...






Then fill it with you mix:






Water the little bombs






Add your seeds and leave to get warm in the sun:






Next step will be to get the old pedal power into action and drop these off at suitably sneaky locations.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

awesome guerilla tactics man. love it get your sneak on D


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking stuff d, straight into big pots eh. im amazed you didnt have mould issues or the dreaded PM with 70% RH.
> 
> keep on truckin man


You and me both Don....especially with the OG Kush and it's PM tendencies....but it was all gravy. I avoided foliar feeding this time which helped a lot I think.



SL2 said:


> Hey DST just stoppin in to say hello. Looks good man. What is that little stump you have growing there? lol


That be the stump of Thelma. When I chopped her I cut back the roots, left a few nugs on the stump, and re-potted it to see what would happen(pictures a few pages back in the journal)....just for giggles I guess.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess this needs a bump since we skipped to the next page....



DST said:


> It's been nearly a week since the last update and since then I have swapped the rooms back round. I figured since I am away begin of July that I better get my current grow into flower. So I flipped the switch over the other day and will start the clock counting this weekend for ease of memory and to give the little hairs time to start showing. It's gonna take a few days for them to realise it's 12/12.
> 
> So I moved the BX2 cheese from our friendly Kaas Elfje into the tent, and I moved Barbagseed, and the NY47 Clone that is in flower, back into the main cab which has been flipped from 18/6 to 12/12. I am still running the 400MH in combination with the 600HPS, will keep that there for the first couple of weeks, then switch the MH over to the 400HPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

whats the big sativa looking one on the right of the last pic D


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the big sativa looking one on the right of the last pic D


That's the freak we call Barbagseed.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

Barbag seeds a filthy bitch with legs up to her armpits lol


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Barbag seeds a filthy bitch with legs up to her armpits lol


Just the way we like em!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

i shoulda recognised its right angle 

much smell to her?


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

How it goes my mate D. Hope all is well. 
Girls are looking well man. I think once she starts growing she is going to take off like no tomorrow. How long has she been back in veg for.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i shoulda recognised its right angle
> 
> much smell to her?


The stems have a bit of a zesty smell when you rub them, but not much to report other than that at the minute.



bender420 said:


> How it goes my mate D. Hope all is well.
> Girls are looking well man. I think once she starts growing she is going to take off like no tomorrow. How long has she been back in veg for.


A couple of weeks tops I think. I will check. 

Nothing much has happened except some strange little leaf started growing out the top of one of the nugs...I suppose that could be a sign.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

thelma went into rehab 2 weeks ago last sunday!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2010)

loving the weed packages mate, got a few more bagseed of my mate to plant around my way  just going for the quick seed plant hoping nature will do the rest


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

No it's not my bloody birthday, it was just a thought really. Seeing some peeps closing up journals, or especially threads appearing that have not been posted in for 6 months makes me think. Your journal is a living growing creature, kinda like one of the kamagochi things (spelling - sorry was never into them) you have to keep feeding the buggers or they don't do anything. Or even more so like our beautiful beloved MJ. you gotta feed em or they give up and die. So with that being said I am back to feed this mother fukker! I am not going to start a new journal, I don't see the point. So for the time being this journal will keep going strong and will just need to remain as Headband and Cali O, even though I am not really growing Cali O anymore.(most people have stopped reading by now and are saying, dude, shut the fuk up and show us some pictures, haha) Of course the 600 Club is always there and is going strong. Perhaps I could ask a moderator to change the title of the thread....wonder if they could do that?

Okay, so it's a Cheesey start to the day folks. Here are the 3 hopefully meisjes, that are the Cheese BX2 fae the - Verenigd Koninkrijk Kaas Elfje. I am not using the normal camera so these are the best 5 shots (there is only 3 seedlings)

Cheese BX2 Number1






Cheese BX2 Number 2






Cheese BX2 Number 3 (the scragglemeister)






And two other shots of 1 and 2 that I got to come out okay.











So thats the cheese girls.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Well i think the Thelma re-veg may just work, saying that it will keel over and die now, hahaha. So I hope you can see these, (yet again he makes more excuses for not having the normal camera and his actual phtoography skills being pants on head.)

Out of the side of the littes nugs, new leavs have started growing. I have marked in windows paint some of the growth so I hope that makes it a bit clearer. Fingers crossed this little branch will keep growing and eventually the bud will just rot away and die off, leaving me with a new branch. Again, summize summize.

This isn't really clear, but this is an actually new shoot, the red lines run along the length of the new shoot, it has a couple of bendy looking little leaves you can just about make out.






Group shot of nugs, haha






And this pic came out on the camera for some reason, so thought i'd share.






So that's TThelma, still alive and kicking. Perhaps I'll call her "Frankensteins Daughter!".


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Couple of shots of the flower room. Lets call this day 1 of flower....9 weeks until harvest





Don' worry, it will fill out, haha. And the NY47 is a bit odler than day 1 flower.
Think I will add another fan in....ponder ponder...






So that's the Dutch MJ equivalent of Football Focus. 

Hope you enjoyed menshen, tune in another time, yesh for shum more shexy oopdate'sh yesh! You know'sh you wanses too!

Peace out fae the sunny Dam.

DST

EDIT, Barbagseed is also older than day 1 flower. i reckon she'll go about 20 weeks to get her bud on!! hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

most peeps rock one update. not up in here! gardens goiong strong dst, what is the structure of the bx cheeses can we see a side on shot im interested in seeing if its got the viney structure to it.

the reveg is going to pull through man no problem might take a ghood while tho, ar you going to take a cutting off her as soon as or actually reveg to flower?

shexy ooompdatesh D hahahaah all i can imagine is goldmember

rock on man


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Epic jurnal D mate, welcome to the " cant be fucked making a new jurnal every grow club". Lets see how many years and how many veiws u can get under this bitch lol. I love reveging clones and such lol there is a defo mutant time wen it goes mental and grows every which way u choose, cant be long for thelma.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Morning guys, fukkin brilliant day, misses is stuck in London, DST's out on it!!

But first, update from the greenHOOSE, coming up. Will also get side shots of the cheesers fur ye Don. 

First the tuinkas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

wicked!!! on the wreck today then are we D


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

suns a blazing and so am I lol. Dl'ed a few fat freddys drop albums and listening to em now with some cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Wonder home many people look at this post just to see what a Tuinkas is. Well it's a greenhouse in Clog lingo (or Klompen).

So my cucumbers were looking ropey so had to do some digging up and lowering of the little buggers. The stems were having a hard time of it. They ain't looking great but they got their first real leaves. The cotlydons leaves that remind me of a cucumber are still rocking though. I will just name the pics as I go.

The outside Headbands, not sure about them, perhaps them being kinda in flower and then the clocks changing the days lengthening is messing with them. The DPQ's are looking great. They really seem to like it in there. There is a HB clone that just wasn't rooting, it got infested with gnats so I repotted it and flung it in the greenhouse. You will see the new growth on that as well. Looks kinda mad. And we got Barbagseed clone which has finally started to shift it's arse (just incase Barbagseed is the next Haze'arooney of the century, wanted to make sure I had a clone.

So here goes...

Broccolli






Blueberry bush...getting there.






Barbagseed clone






Rosemary






Cauliflower






Cherry Toms






Climbing Red Rose bud coming out






Corriander...needs some attention - leaves reddening slightly






The cucumbers






One of the DPQ's, nice big early leaves....






The 3DPQ's






One of our Viola pots






Fekked up Headband clone...coming back to life






One of the previous Mom Headbands





Mad looking flower






Ijsberg / Iceberg lettuce






Onions






Not sure, my wife bought them..Oranje Bloem??who know..anyone?






Oregano






Ruccola






First flowers on the strawberries






Summer carrots






Sunflowers:






Thyme






And thats that....

 and flower power to all, hehe

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2010)

morning chaps, great update D. i've got some bits and pieces in seeds on my window sill, might post them up when they start showing there faces


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

cheese side shots for Don.


















Off to chuff another J. Nearly done an 1/8th this morning already...bit of a shmokey start to the day.haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

dude  truly green fingere'd toe'd and down belowed

cheers for the cheese bx pics man still a bit early to say if its viney keep us posted man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

the oranebloom looks suspectly like a pansie, nice


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the oranebloom looks suspectly like a pansie, nice



I was gonna say something like a pansie lol. I would top or fim the cheeses and get some super croping on the go if i was u


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 17, 2010)

Garden looks nice...sure that's iceberg?? Looks like a green leaf lettuce...(sierra is the socal variety). Been neglecting last years garden...most is flowering or has gone to seed, so it is interesting...I was surprised to find my artichoke has a big ol' artichoke on it...thought it had to go 2 seasons before fruiting! Picked a bunch of carrots and green onions and last years tomato plants that I left are flowering and setting fruit...that should be interesting also.

Damn you smoking heavy dude!


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the oranebloom looks suspectly like a pansie, nice


will ask the misses and let you know, if she ever manages to get back fae the big London town. Her company did book her a eurotunnel as well so fingers crossed.



mr west said:


> I was gonna say something like a pansie lol. I would top or fim the cheeses and get some super croping on the go if i was u


Was thinking the very same thing Westy, looking rip to take the heads of the 3 of them soonish and clone them. They enjoyed the day out today, over by the Azaleas and Jasmine bush (which for some reason has started developing almost brown rust coloured leaves!)



Hayduke said:


> Garden looks nice...sure that's iceberg?? Looks like a green leaf lettuce...(sierra is the socal variety). Been neglecting last years garden...most is flowering or has gone to seed, so it is interesting...I was surprised to find my artichoke has a big ol' artichoke on it...thought it had to go 2 seasons before fruiting! Picked a bunch of carrots and green onions and last years tomato plants that I left are flowering and setting fruit...that should be interesting also.
> 
> Damn you smoking heavy dude!


Iceberg was what the packet from the garden centre said, Hayduke, who knows though. My wife and I even mentioned something along that line when it was first growing...but we shall see.

Thanks for the kind words and stopping by. Spent the afternoon bonging away at the Grey area.. Picked up some seeds from a new seed company that is starting in Amsterdam by all accounts. The seeds where Dasey Jones, John Doe, and Chem Chiesel

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

funky sounding names lol, was they givin away free samples?


----------



## bender420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn bru where did the oglings come from. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

interesting new strains chem chiesel should be very interesting


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2010)

looks like your gonna have some tasty salads soon. any new ideas come about what to do in the greenhouse. or is it full


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Damn bru where did the oglings come from. Really looking forward to that.





mr west said:


> funky sounding names lol, was they givin away free samples?


Yup, the dude in the Grey Area gave me them.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting new strains chem chiesel should be very interesting


Should be, comes from the same source as my Casey Jones clone.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> looks like your gonna have some tasty salads soon. any new ideas come about what to do in the greenhouse. or is it full


Check post #1103, you can see all that is in the Greenhouse

The seeds






Random shot of one of the OG Kush clones that I have to take out to do my Time in Motion pic of the NY47 (which you can see underneath it), been giving it the LST treatment the lanky shite that it is, hahaha. Funny I was thinking when LSTing about what Don had said about the Cheese and that it must have similar traits to the Cheese. The stems on this are real thin viney ones, but they produce some real tight brick solid nugs. Purply stems as well. 

I met an American guy at the weekend from LA who is working in Paris. We smoked some of the OG together and he reckons it was some of the best smoke he has had in Europe....could hardly get out the shop my head was that HUGE by the time I left, hahaha. It is a good smoke I must agree. Just a shame the yield is so limiting.






Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

dude you drive a MAC lol

that does have the viney structure to it, wonder if the gentic pool stretched over the pond


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you drive a MAC lol
> 
> that does have the viney structure to it, wonder if the gentic pool stretched over the pond


haha, actually that's the wifes (she's a designer.) I use a PC, although I think our next purchase will be a G5, you can run OSx and Windows operating systems, and I must admit being a PC person, that MAC's crap on PC's in general....did I actually say that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

hahahahahahaha shocker.....

yeah partitioning the drive is about the only way you can guarantee all your software will run. reet fanny though. 

Good work on the G5 bro!!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahahaha shocker.....
> 
> yeah partitioning the drive is about the only way you can guarantee all your software will run. reet fanny though.
> 
> Good work on the G5 bro!!


Can you see the Volcanic Ash up there???

Talkin of neat toys, I met a guy at the weekend who had a Canon D7 camera,,,what a piece of kit that is. HD video capabilities as well....some of his photocs were mind blowing....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

where the hd macro pron at then D???


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

May be next Xmas Don....depends on the World Economy, haha.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the new software is decent, however, me thinks some things went wrong with the Migration. Everybody seems to have the same crap pics posted in their updates. 

It wouldn't be so bad if the pics that have jumped into replace my pics were as good!!!

Ah well, that's my disclaimer,

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering dude, WTF happened to your greenthumb? LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was wondering dude, WTF happened to your greenthumb? LOL


Seems to be currently stuck where the sun DON'T shine. haha. It's strange, I seen the same pics on a few peoples posts. Right, will need to get on it andpost a real update.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

So heres a brief update since RIU deemed to add some skanky fekked up looking pics to my thread. Just want to make sure everyone is on the right path here. 

So now that I have got my head round uploading into an Album (you can upload like 10+ file at one time which is nice) here we go

This is my NY47 that has had a few weeks heads start on the others...


Here we are on the Guerilla babies, 14 have made an appearance so far...although a couple are doing some Swan dives back into the soil...


Thelma reveg coming along nicely. You can now see the new shoot coming out of the bud quite well...Eventually the nug should just die off and we will have new branches to start cloning from



OG Kush girls


Thelma clone (I seem to have burnt some of the clone leaf tip with over exuberant feeding


This NY47 is a clone of the first clone (basically when I topped the first clone, this was the top)


And here is as best a view as you can get with my not so wide camera lens


 to all.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Cracking update Gromit, that jack cklone remindes me of the cheese clones i got lol weird


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

rockin D, everythin tickety boo! 

that first ny47 looks a little yellow mind  lol

she far off??

i was just about to say that westy it does look very similar leaf structure etc


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cracking update Gromit, that jack cklone remindes me of the cheese clones i got lol weird


Wallace, what do you mean Jack Clone...am I missing something, hehe?


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

N47 mate soz lol cheesy psycho buzz threw me offf lol


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> rockin D, everythin tickety boo!
> 
> that first ny47 looks a little yellow mind  lol
> 
> ...


hehe, the ny47 I think is about...hold on, let me check my time in motion pics.......

ok, back, she is on about week 6, so about 4-5 more to go. She has done her first 6 weeks flower under a cfl (the 300w 6500 and a few 2700 23watters) - tbo, utter shit, would never flower under cfl again, the buds have doubled in size in a week since being under the hps, ah well, it was a brucey bonus just because the clone started rooting and growing in about a day or two!! Will be interesting to see if I get more off it than it's mum (which was only 34 grams, but around 3 weeks from seed into 12/12 flower)

So...Jack?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> N47 mate soz lol cheesy psycho buzz threw me offf lol


ok, gotcha now bud. Well it is a mighty vigarous girl for sure. She is sativa dominant as far as the splurge on the packaging goes....


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

And some snaps from the G House

We got the:
3 DPQ's looking happy as...
The Bastard clone of Barbagseed
The riddler, aka sneaky fek that grow amongst the lettuce.
And what I believe to be a Cali Orange Headband cross (Cali O mum, lets see if she turns Hermie)
Oh, and not to forget that little Headband that has started to flower. It's the same age as the HEadbands that are in flowering now...although you wouldn't think it haha.


And some randoms of the HB's in the G house....they look shocking imo




That's it from the Tuinkas for today.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

ahahaha bastard barbagseed eh lol BBB

lookin pukka mate


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

get em out the gh andd under a 12/12 light lol, do u think the seedlings will start budding aswell?


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> get em out the gh andd under a 12/12 light lol, do u think the seedlings will start budding aswell?


Not really got any room to do that lad....other more important cheesey things happening.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

now those are the kind of updates I'm used to looking at from ya DST.  everything is looking good there man. riddler, hahaha. I like that name  and no more pics of sad looking plants, ok?  ohh, I forgot, they weren't yours! LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dr, thanks for stopping by. Definite improvement on my previous update!! The little riddler has taken a few days to get settled after it's uprooting at a young age, but it seems to be happy'ish.

I had my knee op this morning. Went in at 8:00 and was home for 15:00....and I watched the whole operation I have even got the pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

watched it? on video? or were you up during the operation?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn I missed you guys.... been watching all along though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Damn I missed you guys.... been watching all along though


It's been sooo long!! what up TLD, good to see ya back man.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> watched it? on video? or were you up during the operation?


I had a spinal injection (an epidural - not sure of spelling) so was fully awake throughout the operation. Was quite strange seeing the doctor moving my leg around and not feeling it. At one point I was thinking, what is that thing under his arm that he keeps yanking about, then I saw my foot!!! OH, it's my leg, haha.



theloadeddragon said:


> Damn I missed you guys.... been watching all along though


Weyhey, TLD, a sight for sore eyes. Good to see you bru. Hope all is well (I know your girls are looking well since I have been spying)



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's been sooo long!! what up TLD, good to see ya back man.


Indeed it is Dr.

I've attached a pic of my knee for anyone with a morbid fascination. The top left is the tear in my Medial ligament, the top right is the medial after they removed the tear (I had a horizontal and a vertical tear!!)
The bottom set of pics. top left is the inside of my knee (knee cap at top), underneath that is my damaged meniscus, top right is the repaired eneiscus, and bottom right is my old ACL ligament with arthritis on it, it's as baggy as an unwashed pair of jeans...nice!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

wish I had more of a stomach for it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

amazin what they can do man. pretty kool eh so you R&R ing this weekend then D. sofa surfing with a couple of fat J's maybe the odd nippy sweety dram to ease ya pain


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> amazin what they can do man. pretty kool eh so you R&R ing this weekend then D. sofa surfing with a couple of fat J's maybe the odd nippy sweety dram to ease ya pain


Yup, some R&R for sure Don. Just about to go off and have an early fatty. The misses has even stamped my Ghetto Pass for smokin IN the house!!! I was so freaked out by her suggestion that I haven't even done it yet. Still out in the potting shed, haha. I am mobile so it's not that bad, just a rather large swollen knee at the moment. The cuts are like little razor slashes...so just got some plaster on them now, the biggest annoyance was the bloody compression bandage they put on it--so uncomfrtable. Suns out, shorts on, out to lie on my roof terrace!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

woah D thats some madness about ur op bro, dont know if i'd be up for that. bad enough at the dentist lol.

hi TLD, bit of a newbie but have heard good things about u bro (like ur style) come check my journal out when u got a min 

Have a good weekend guys and girls 

Fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

im so jealous man roof terrace green house living in the dam. i need to make some life changes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

will do, its long....


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im so jealous man roof terrace green house living in the dam. i need to make some life changes


It's all out there Don, just waiting for you bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

damn straight it is. a while back i made a 5 year plan its a year an a bit on and stage 1 is almost complete. next year is going to be big changes. i feel like a friggin butterfly


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome mate....I was in an average rental property six years ago, a year before that I was practically homeless, all my furniture in storage, living with a mad Dutch bird in a building that was being renovated...fucking waking up with dust on yer heid ain't fun!!! Now I got me own 170m squared penthouse in the Dam...fukkin rock on.
[youtube]JhSLGlnP6TA[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

not rubbing it in much eh 170 m squared penthouse lol fair play man, i know you have to grab life by the balls. thank [email protected] its friday bru have a good weekend lazing!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not rubbing it in much eh 170 m squared penthouse lol fair play man, i know you have to grab life by the balls. thank [email protected] its friday bru have a good weekend lazing!


I am still getting it up the erse in life everyday lad, somethings just soften the poundings though, haha. Cheers lad, have a good weekend.

Peace out, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Awesome mate....I was in an average rental property six years ago, a year before that I was practically homeless, all my furniture in storage, living with a mad Dutch bird in a building that was being renovated...fucking waking up with dust on yer heid ain't fun!!! Now I got me own 170m squared penthouse in the Dam...fukkin rock on.


hmmmm...... lol not so far off  got a good job now only a council house but hey getting there  keep ya chin up peeps


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hmmmm...... lol not so far off  got a good job now only a council house but hey getting there  keep ya chin up peeps


Slowly slowly catchy monkey Fingerez. Like you say, you got a good job ( in a bad economy), so you already ahead of the game!!! Time and determination, you can have it all.....and I am a Lefty at heart.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2010)

[youtube]ADNZx3Egy6Y[/youtube]

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

cooooool vid D, ive nevere been mentioned on the telly b4 lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 25, 2010)

I have been on tv...... tv made me seem funny..... didn't like the show biz people..... they cant stay still for a millisecond!


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

Similer sort to Sales ppl, full of bullshit lol. Couple of my mates were on the Jeramy Kyle show few years back. The guys a chav bateing cock sack.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have been on tv...... tv made me seem funny..... didn't like the show biz people..... they cant stay still for a millisecond!


What is it they say, TV adds 10lbs to your face....or some bullshit like that. I was on TV many years ago when my school were part of the kids TV programme, "We are The Champions" good ole Ron Pickering....our school won the series, haha. I wasn't allowed to take part in it though because I was quite a big sporty chap (probably what they call a Jock in the US - and funnily enough, my step Dad always called me Jock...) Anyway, the Producers said it wouldn't be fair on the schools from England for me to compete since they were a year younger than the Scottish schools (just the way the school system in England ran at the time) I did get my face in the crowd though!!!



mr west said:


> Similer sort to Sales ppl, full of bullshit lol. Couple of my mates were on the Jeramy Kyle show few years back. The guys a chav bateing cock sack.


I am a kind of Sales man....I use to sell Assurance/Insurance in the UK (aaaagggghhhh, run for your life, it's an Insurance salesman) Yes, we are all COCKS, hahaha.

And after that abuse,lol, I will even share a wee present I got for Westy.....coming up shortly....watch this space.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

Great i love prezzies, wot is it, wot is it? I jus picked up my new car lol. Gotta love that new car smell lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Great i love prezzies, wot is it, wot is it? I jus picked up my new car lol. Gotta love that new car smell lol.


I'm with you on the new car smell, patience young padawan, uploading the noooo


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

So the wife was off last week in Blighty doing a photo shoot, and she visited the hallowed turf of one of the UK's great footballing teams They were also working in studios with massive LED banks as well. I reckon you could grow a few bairns under these mofo's.

Checkses out

for Westy:


Single LED bank:


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

nice mate thats fucking amazing lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2010)

hey DST, I missed out on the action. for some reason, I can't see the pics?

edit...that's okay man. I clicked on the litlle x's and it took me to your album


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

DST said:


> So the wife was off last week in Blighty doing a photo shoot, and she visited the hallowed turf of one of the UK's great footballing teams They were also working in studios with massive LED banks as well. I reckon you could grow a few bairns under these mofo's.
> 
> Checkses out
> 
> ...





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST, I missed out on the action. for some reason, I can't see the pics?
> 
> edit...that's okay man. I clicked on the litlle x's and it took me to your album


Hope you can see em now bru...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2010)

ya man. I like the mosiac you were doing! hahaha. right up my alleyLOL


edit again...LOL. I think I might be looking at the wrong pictures, not sure


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man. I like the mosiac you were doing! hahaha. right up my alleyLOL
> 
> 
> edit again...LOL. I think I might be looking at the wrong pictures, not sure


That hawaain buddha must be doing it's job tonight bru....mosaic, all i can see is bright lights. I am pm'ing you the pics now.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2010)

hahaha thx! I don't think it's the hawaiian buddha!LOL . but all I see are x's and when I click on them, it takes me the pics of the mosiacs


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha thx! I don't think it's the hawaiian buddha!LOL . but all I see are x's and when I click on them, it takes me the pics of the mosiacs


Some spider mites kicking around in this new software...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2010)

ya. still working out the kinks I guess. I seen the pics though thx to the pm


----------



## paddy irish man (Apr 27, 2010)

you can also do a butane extraction http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hash+oil+butane&aq=0 
done this for first time two days ago out of an ounce of good trimings got a big spoon of sticky goodness ( its better than the buds ).
only takes about an hour from start to finish. 
good luck


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks Paddy.....not sure of the relevance, but it's all good bru. I tend to stick to bubble bags..I am a bit clumsy at time, so best keep butane away from me, hahaha.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

hey D hope ur cool? one of my HB had made it so far, got some stocky little leaves on her. 

thought about butane myself but saw myself in a big fireball lol. new sofa's coming 2day, yippie


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey D hope ur cool? one of my HB had made it so far, got some stocky little leaves on her.
> 
> thought about butane myself but saw myself in a big fireball lol. new sofa's coming 2day, yippie


Hey Fingerez.

New Sofa - STAY AWAY FROM THE BUTANE BRU!!!! hahaha. 

Happy relaxing


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

So if you have been following you will know about Thelma and you will know about the re-veg...if not, it's all in here somewhere

In brief, I cut back the roots on Thelma (Headband) and repotted and then stuck her back into a veg cycle. All I left was the stump and a couple of nugs on her. She is slowly coming back to life. Here is some of the progress:

The first 3 leaf'er


And check the Calyx that has opened up and is growing into a leaf....how cool is that! 

I've circled it incase you are not sure what I am talking about.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Just love the way, Deep Purple Querkle rolls of the tongue

Here are the Greenhouse DPQ's, along with the Bastard of Barbag, The Riddler, and CalioXHB.


And the Cheeses out in the Sun, along with Thelma re-veg and my Guerilla babes.


 DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

ur greenhouse stuff is coming on a treat D


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

cheers Westy, come on RIU, sort out these software bugs ffs, now I can't see my pics. hahaha. Oh, I can look at them on my C;drive...but give a dog a bone,,,no one else can...grrr.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

I suppose, if anyone wants to look, check out my Albums, everything is in there.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.at5.nl/artikelen/39559/overval-coffeeshop-reguliersgracht

Hey people, not sure if you heard about this. But mate just called and filled me in. Around 1:30 the armed men entered, got the keys and locked everyone in. They took all the cash, weed, and also took everyones wallets who were in the coffeeshop. The above report is in Dutch but gives you a general idea (video.)

Not sure what to say, Barneys is a bit of a rip off IMO, but armed robbery, bit strong. Someone get a Hermie in their seed pack!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

lookin good D the reveg is pretty kool. when are you going to whack the guerilla seedlings out ? mine are still tiny but im thinking i might just chuck them out this weekend anyway maybe chicken wire round them.?!

im suprised that shit doesnt go on more often D robbing tourists inside shops instead of down alleyways


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good D the reveg is pretty kool. when are you going to whack the guerilla seedlings out ? mine are still tiny but im thinking i might just chuck them out this weekend anyway maybe chicken wire round them.?!
> 
> im suprised that shit doesnt go on more often D robbing tourists inside shops instead of down alleyways


It happens more often than you hear about, that's for sure...

Think I'll need to wait a little while until my mobility comes back 100%.....hobbling around the streets with crutches surreptitiously planting MJ seedlings is probably not the best thing for me at the moment. haha.

But I guess if you are putting them out this weekend, chicken wire would do...but do you want to draw attention to them with chicken wire.....I suppose it depends on your location. Other alternative is to take a bit of cling film and wrap that around the seedling somehow (perhaps with some sticks - thinking more about the weather on that one...) The roots on my little seed pouches are sticking out all over the place.....they take up their daily water in about 10 seconds!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2010)

hope all is well with your knee man.!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hope all is well with your knee man.!


Hey T, how goes it with your current grow. Got any pics to share...feel free to use me journal to show all.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2010)

well, everything was up hill, but after i took my first set of clones things got scary, spidermites and fungus gnats.. but im back on track now, i'll have pics soon. thx for askin.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

DST my bru, how you been man? Your video was wonderful, great job. The girls got way big since I saw them last.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> DST my bru, how you been man? Your video was wonderful, great job. The girls got way big since I saw them last.


Hey old parts, strange week this week, Full of the cold, can't breath properly, can't taste or smell nadda, hobbling around on crutches due to my operation last week, and was at a friends funeral yesterday....and I am waiting on some court case stuff to raise it's ugly head today/monday...so all in all, had better weeks, haha. But yeh, the girls are growing, and it is Queens Day on the 30th (carnival in Amsterdam, so public holiday tomorrow.) Hope all is good in the hood your end bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey old parts, strange week this week, Full of the cold, can't breath properly, can't taste or smell nadda, hobbling around on crutches due to my operation last week, and was at a friends funeral yesterday....and I am waiting on some court case stuff to raise it's ugly head today/monday...so all in all, had better weeks, haha. But yeh, the girls are growing, and it is Queens Day on the 30th (carnival in Amsterdam, so public holiday tomorrow.) Hope all is good in the hood your end bru.
> 
> Peace, DST



Damn dude, so so sorry to hear about your health and your friend. Very sorry friend, hope things get better for you soon. All is good on my end, things are picking up and I am seeing some light.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Damn dude, so so sorry to hear about your health and your friend. Very sorry friend, hope things get better for you soon. All is good on my end, things are picking up and I am seeing some light.


Thanks bru. Just hitting a low...but here are some pics to bring some colour and sunshine into visitors of DST's thread.....

Some pics from our visit to the Keukenhof





Amazing colours (colors) everywhere






I was ready for diving into that loch






Love these colours...






Comfy pitchfork anyone?






SOF






Who said Ellies where afraid of mice....






Everything is sooo uniformed.





You can see where designers get inspiration from...this reminded me of Paul Smith






Enjoy..

That's better, felling all bright and sunny now....Come on world, give us what you got, I am ready!!!

DST 

nulli secondus


----------



## bender420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wonderful pictures man. Hell they even made my day. Quotes are really helpful in lifting up my spirits too. 

Nice Jordans!! Now if I go to UK and see some dude rockin em I am gonna wonder, is that D?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wonderful pictures man. Hell they even made my day. Quotes are really helpful in lifting up my spirits too.
> 
> Nice Jordans!! Now if I go to UK and see some dude rockin em I am gonna wonder, is that D?


thanx man, they are my faves! imports from the US none the less.....more chance of seeing me hobbling around the Dam coffeeshops, hehe.

Plants are the shiznit, love em to bits!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

wow nice pics man love the pitchfork seats, man i forgot its queens days we were supposed to be going to the dam this bank holiday weekend but funds are fucked at the min 

and for sure nice jordans man. hows the knee doin man? still requiring constant doep top ups?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow nice pics man love the pitchfork seats, man i forgot its queens days we were supposed to be going to the dam this bank holiday weekend but funds are fucked at the min
> 
> and for sure nice jordans man. hows the knee doin man? still requiring constant doep top ups?


Queens day is sure a hoot....it's kinda wore off on me after so many times. But Queens night is cool (tonight) I will be out hobbling around on the crutches, trying to get as much sympathy as possible,,,haha. It's doing okay actually, it's now turning kinda blue'ish yellow with the brusing from the scar tissue...and they are only 3 x 1cm long gashes.

Still medicating it for sure. I have only had 4 paracetemol since the operation (I don't really like pill popping). and that's more to do with the cold I got.

Well there is always the Gay Pride festival, Don?....funnily enough, those sweety pies really know how to party!!! haha. The thing that always makes me laugh, is the Hairy Mans Club party....oooer misses.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

An arb shot of one of my Headbands that needs to be moved so I can take out "Time in motion ny47" to be photographed....
This is about 10 days flower


And repotted guerilla younglings. 


Have a sunny day.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2010)

hahah yeah the woofters are actually a riot the gay club in the toon is usually a good laugh till someone wants to take you up cadbury alley. lol hairy mens club they call it bears night...

your seedlings look great man a little further on than mine. when you thinking of letting them rip?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah the woofters are actually a riot the gay club in the toon is usually a good laugh till someone wants to take you up cadbury alley. lol hairy mens club they call it bears night...
> 
> your seedlings look great man a little further on than mine. when you thinking of letting them rip?


think I'll let them get their 3 sets up first then put em out to nature!!

Bear Night....desperately trying to switch of my imagination at the moment, haha!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wonderful pictures man. Hell they even made my day. Quotes are really helpful in lifting up my spirits too.
> 
> Nice Jordans!! Now if I go to UK and see some dude rockin em I am gonna wonder, is that D?


lol.. we both noticed the jordans.

D, nicee pics. too bad about your week. just kno when it rains it pours.. but the sun will shine again.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. we both noticed the jordans.
> 
> D, nicee pics. too bad about your week. just kno when it rains it pours.. but the sun will shine again.


Cheers T, the sun is shining today, it's Queens night so the big carnival starts this evening. Amsterdam is already rocking (or so I have been told - will find out soon when I go out) Tonight by hook or by crook I will be out having a Giraffe on my crutches.....ahahahaha - should be interesting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2010)

maybe you should rent a scooter?.. lol just kidding...

we dont have queens day over here.. dont think.. the next holiday is cinco de mayo.. so i might go out drink tequila and eat mexican/spanish food.
dont forget the cam when u go .


----------



## DST (May 1, 2010)

Saturdays water and feed time. After topping the cheeses they are taking some time to recover so they will be show cased another time, haha. The flower room is coming along dandy. Even with the high temps of the last week, the room is running around 23-25celcius. I had the door to the potting shed open and the door is in the shade after midday so the air going in is pretty cool. Still not completely happy with the set up and have being thinking of some plans.

Just as an idea. An air ventilation system that would save having to buy carbon filter. Imagine how a bong works, set a similar thing up with a water chamber that can be changed, attached your fan to where your mouth would normally go drawing air through the bong system, instead of having a bowl, that would be attached to your exhaust port of your tent. The fan ontop of the system is then blowing out air that has been filtered through water. The water can be scented with whatever the fek you like. This comes from an idea I read about many many years ago so is not exactly original........Think it could work? Comments please?

Without further ado, to the pics. The Flowering room is at 2 weeks. Except for a couple of early starters.

Headband:


New York 47


Advanced NY47: I think about 7+ weeks...



OG Kush:


OG Kush flowers



Thelma Re-veg: Going very well IMO (will write more about this soon):



Looking in:


The Greenhouse:

Younglings:


DPQ youngling: Looks hungry - will be fed next water.


Cali Orange Headband Cross. Looking very indica based.


The Bastard of Barbagseed


Flowering Headbands:



Flower Corner:


Brocolli Corner:


Cauliflower corner:


Strawberry corner:




Herb Corner:


Sunflowers:


Lettuce Corner:


LST'd Cherry Tom Corner:



Root veg corner - summer carrots, onions, garlic


Baby cucumbers:


And that's my picture update for this morning. Hope you enjoy, comments, questions welcome.

Peace out

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2010)

damn farmer D. u and the wife must get pretty busy in there... dou you can your veggies..?..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Nice Jordans!! Now if I go to UK and see some dude rockin em I am gonna wonder, is that D?


hahaha! I was thinking the same thing! nice Jordan's. I used to be and still am a big fan of basketball. Jordan was my favorite player. I have most of the original shoes starting back from the OG Jordan1, the original one. I got the ones you sporting too, DST


----------



## DST (May 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn farmer D. u and the wife must get pretty busy in there... dou you can your veggies..?..


haha, not quite at that stage, T. Have had some of the lettuce and ruccola so far but still waiting on most things coming through. As you know...patience bru.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I was thinking the same thing! nice Jordan's. I used to be and still am a big fan of basketball. Jordan was my favorite player. I have most of the original shoes starting back from the OG Jordan1, the original one. I got the ones you sporting too, DST


they are my faves for sure. OG Jordan1, that been crossed with OG Kush, haha? Been fiending on getting a new pair of Jordans, but the decent ones only come out in the US and then I gotta pay import tax. Think I'll treat myself soon. Cheers for the visits guys.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2010)

hahaha! ya man, they crossed and backcrossed the Jordan's many times


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2010)

SOF? Sea of Fuchsia? About the bong scent extractor... I don't think that would work. I think it would just mix smells, so your house would smell like a laundymat who'd growing weed, haha. I guess it's better than the weed smell by itself, but I'm guessing a Carbon filter would actually take out the smell. You can make a carbon filter pretty easy, for pretty cheap.

Love the pics D. It's nice to have so much beauty around. Fingers crossed on the case bru.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2010)

or you could try Ona gels or the Ona mist.


----------



## bender420 (May 1, 2010)

Wow D. I am so happy to see all the vegetables and flowers. I am definitely planning on growing my own vegetables as well. I just don't know where to get started. The only thing I know how to grow is cannabis, lol I am kind of nervous about growing veges, because I am not sure what each plant likes.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! ya man, they crossed and backcrossed the Jordan's many times


nothing is original these days...



jigfresh said:


> SOF? Sea of Fuchsia? About the bong scent extractor... I don't think that would work. I think it would just mix smells, so your house would smell like a laundymat who'd growing weed, haha. I guess it's better than the weed smell by itself, but I'm guessing a Carbon filter would actually take out the smell. You can make a carbon filter pretty easy, for pretty cheap.
> 
> Love the pics D. It's nice to have so much beauty around. Fingers crossed on the case bru.


Fair point, J, and i think when I do my design it will just involve a bought carbon filter....I want to try and use the heat from the room in my house....it's such a waste producing all these heat and it going out the exhaust hole in the roof.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> or you could try Ona gels or the Ona mist.


its all good, my house doesn't smell, as I said, just thinking of a way I can use the heat being produced.


bender420 said:


> Wow D. I am so happy to see all the vegetables and flowers. I am definitely planning on growing my own vegetables as well. I just don't know where to get started. The only thing I know how to grow is cannabis, lol I am kind of nervous about growing veges, because I am not sure what each plant likes.


Well this is a first for me on the vegetable front mate, so I guess I am just learning as I go along.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 3, 2010)

What up Diizzle to the s T Tizzle. Poppin in man dead dog tired. Check ya out when a mofo gets some ZZZss 1BMM


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> What up Diizzle to the s T Tizzle. Poppin in man dead dog tired. Check ya out when a mofo gets some ZZZss 1BMM


welterusten kerel!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (May 4, 2010)

Finnally we catch a glimpse of the man the lenend.....With the three's on....i got those same kicks....
Its funny bro..... cause even tho your 1000s of miles appart...
Your still just like one on of the homies... lookin good D.....keep them headbands coming.....


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Finnally we catch a glimpse of the man the lenend.....With the three's on....i got those same kicks....
> Its funny bro..... cause even tho your 1000s of miles appart...
> Your still just like one on of the homies... lookin good D.....keep them headbands coming.....


Hey cheezy, those kicks are my faves....getting a bit too comfy though, need to get online and order a new pair. All the best varieties are over in the US, we just get the plain old commerical jordans so import prices only (the kicks stores charge like 200/pair = for the imports!!! - shocker)

Thanx for stopping by lad.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

I used to spend untold amounts of trainers lol but these days i dunt giva fuck 20 quid pair from tk max does me about a year lol


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

I can smoke 20 quid in a joint bru!!! Get yer head round that.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

i couldnt but then i dunt pay for my weed as such lol, costs bout a tenner an ounce to groow give or take a few quid. I couldnt build a two ounce joint even if my fingers could get round it lol.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> i couldnt but then i dunt pay for my weed as such lol, costs bout a tenner an ounce to groow give or take a few quid. I couldnt build a two ounce joint even if my fingers could get round it lol.


ok, I could re-phrase but there's no point. Just been reading a thread that made me quite depressed about RIU in general.

I bet you 20 quid you could roll a 2 oz joint, lol!


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

maybe with a reed mat i could, itd jus be a very fat foot long l;ool. I think i see a clip on toomany.com were they rolled a 28 gram joint then smoked it lol.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

Yeh, some tourists came into the GA and rolled a 28 gram joint. They did pay for the ounce though!!! Wouldn't be me, I ain't that generous. haha


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

If i did it it would sit im my ash tray and id hit it every now and then lol, fuk sharing lol enough moochers in the world dunt wanna invite em lol


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

http://www.waytoomany.com/video/the-one-ounce-joint
found it lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2010)

That is soooooo epic. I wonder how it smoked?

And D... RIU isn't going to shut down or something is it? Is there anything we need to know?


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Way Too Many Skins dot com. lmao. Nice one Westy!!

Hey J, RIU is not closing down....just loosing faith in the world we live in thats all.....actually that's lost already (just some of the people on this site are too much!!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

hahahaha man all that ganj and not a grinder between them lmao


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha man all that ganj and not a grinder between them lmao


I was thinking the very same thing, but then all those hands fiddling about looked quite cool actually....that just sounded wrong. Soz.


----------



## PANGcake (May 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Headband:
> 
> 
> New York 47
> ...


If something that deserves a pic bump!

So lovely looking in the green house!  What you recon I could grow on my balcony? Its faced south, so there's sun almost whole day and it gets very hot on a sunny day but as you know where I live you also know it isn't tropical summer heat here  I would like to grow something I can eat and something I preferably allready like. 

//pce, CaL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

great polluted minds D...

im totally excited to go home and try some new gear WOOOOOOOOT ZOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

do u think the hb in flower in the greenhouse will reveg as the days lengthen?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> do u think the hb in flower in the greenhouse will reveg as the days lengthen?


very astute Mr West, was thinking the same thing just the other day. Shit those girls been through a flower, back to veg, back to flower, I don't think they are gonna know wtf they are doing soon. I can always throw them in the flower cab if they show any signs of change. Or I had thought I would just box them away around teatime which I use to do with a window girl I grew before. So sun up around 6ish, then in the box and dark around 6-7....we shall see.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

well I bet the reveg has started already looking at thelma. Box at 6 sounds like a plan as long as u remember to remove it b4 u go bed lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> well I bet the reveg has started already looking at thelma. Box at 6 sounds like a plan as long as u remember to remove it b4 u go bed lol


It's a mission I tell ya, many a night I was at the pub, going, shit, shit, shit need to get back to dark out the misses, ah go on then, just anohter pint, haha... people looking at me like, WTF does he really lock his misses up in a dark room?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Oh, and Thelma is in my veg tent on 18/6...under my 300cfl


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

OOOOOOOOHHHH makes sense now lol, i fort she was in the greeenhouse with everything else. Jus dunt go out untill uve boxed up helana lol.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Helana, is that Thelma's sister (she sounds nice), I ain't keeping a Hareem Westy....although it would be nice. lmao, early morning Cheese bifter? hehe

Locking up a different girl in a box everynight...ok, too strange.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

actualy im on my second strong psychosis joint at min cuz i gotta go rescue my dad from the garage were his vans getting another service ffs seems like only the other day i was doing this lol, ill be back here in bout an hour or two after i vote lmao thatsa fucking joke init lol.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Ah yeh, forgot about the election. Stoned voting, the only way....


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

nipped back home for a splif b4 i go lol.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Well I think I have made a bit of a stoned mis-took. When taking a clone of my Blackjack and NewYork 47, I think I have bloody mixed the two up. So the girl I have coming to the end of flower now is actually a Blackjack as far as my nose and eyes can tell. It was the trichs that made me start to think. I also topped and LST'd this one so the shape from the first girl I grew was totally different. Anyway, the trichs looked really long and skinny, lots of them, which was what I noticed on the BJ first time around....

The so called NY47 that I will chop down soon, is also the one I have been doing my time in motion study on!! What a dufus!! Anyway, the new REAL New York 47 def looks like the last one I grew...funnily enough.

Note to self, stop being such a stoner, hahaha.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

bit like me ive got an either querkle or deep purple clone ready for flower and i dunno which it is till its flowering lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> bit like me ive got an either querkle or deep purple clone ready for flower and i dunno which it is till its flowering lol


ah well, don't feel that bad now, lol. Bunch of stoners don't even know what we are growing, haha.....at least I know it's bud!!!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

lol, labeling is a must


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

haha i thought we had the labelling thing down man!? lol stoners...


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

well seems ur not the onlyy silly sod but as d was saying its not the end of the world and its still gonna be bud lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

black jack looks like a lush strain i was looking at it when i got my beans from sweet seeds but chose the afghan instead. it is sweet seeds right D?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> black jack looks like a lush strain i was looking at it when i got my beans from sweet seeds but chose the afghan instead. it is sweet seeds right D?


You got it Don. Sweet Seeds.

I took a bud along to show my mate at the Grey Area. There was a Dutch grower there at the same time...a chocolope supplier! So i was letting my old china smell the samples, and this guy was also sticking his beak in. He smells the BJ and is like, POWER PLANT!!! That's power plant! he shouts. I am like, whatever bro, its Blackjack from Sweet Seeds. Which he replied, anything with those strains comes from Power Plant....(people are obsessed with PP in Holland - everything seemingly is crossed with it.) 

My opinion. The BJ buds are big old girls, 2x or 2x the size of an OG nug (but the same weight!!), very heavy trich covering (long skinny trichs), sweet smell and taste...although the taste is not massively strong. But my jar smells like Jam Rolly Polly (if anyone ever had school dinners you'll know what I am talking about) I would say it's just above average smoke for a 10+ week strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

dude ill eat my hat if blackjack has any ppp in it. the dutch are crazy folk man lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude ill eat my hat if blackjack has any ppp in it. the dutch are crazy folk man lol


I know, I ignored him after that......he's one of those dudes that loves to stand behind the counter like he is the shiznit, casting his eye over everyone that comes in! Like growing Chocolope is the hardest thing in the world, ffs, I heard you just need to light yer joint and it's growing. Kinda like someone who hangs around a DJ booth and eventually is in the DJ booth, but isn't DJ'ing..just a fekkin Hinger Oan!!!
Anyhoo's the dunt from it seems good. Would be a def good strain for commercial selling (bag appeal, crystally, etc) Just not enough dunt in it for my liking.

BTW. Also for your info - I haven't smoke a lot of the Cali Orange, but when I do, I tend to want to be close to a couch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

hahaahah pot snobs are everywhere man lol im guilty myself, i looked at a pals bag he'd brought last night and it was utter gash, no smell, or crystals and mostly stalky & underdeveloped. a lot of folks are scratting round trying to find anything decent lately.

aye id have thought it would have been pretty top end in the face dunt stakes being jack herrer and black Domina. 

Ive only had a tester of the popcorn of the cali O, nice pleasant smoke not too strong and plenty of flavour


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaahah pot snobs are everywhere man lol im guilty myself, i looked at a pals bag he'd brought last night and it was utter gash, no smell, or crystals and mostly stalky & underdeveloped. a lot of folks are scratting round trying to find anything decent lately.
> 
> aye id have thought it would have been pretty top end in the face dunt stakes being jack herrer and black Domina.
> 
> Ive only had a tester of the popcorn of the cali O, nice pleasant smoke not too strong and plenty of flavour


Yeh, I think that is the point that a lot of Dutch growers are making. A lot of the Jack Herer isn't JH, it's PP!!! Which is beleivable in a way, we were growing Jack Herer back in the 90's in chilly Scotland, and the stuff you get in the coffeeshops around here is no where near the quality of that stuff. Although when I went into Sensi Seeds the girl was adamant that the Black Domina Seeds are the originals!!! Ah well, each to there own.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

yeah i heard that the remake of the herer is no where near the original as usual haha 

all i know is it looks dank, and as they say walks like a duck talks like a duck well fuck a duck


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Well just a brief update because I was in having a fanny around in the grow room. Checking out my Blackjack disguised as a NY47, few bud shots of her to come. She should be coming down in a week or so.

Also picked up a carbon can today. CAN9000. 

First up BJ nugs.




So pics of a Headband for you all. (the one that needs to be moved for the time in motion!! This is a clone of one of the girls I have outside in the greenhouse, who is also flowering now. Quite funny that this clone is further ahead in the flowering stakes though!! Ah, the piss poor sun of Northern Europe!!



And here's one of the Thelma Clones:





And me can...not very exciting, it's a can after all.


Will drop a few porn shots of what I am smoking in a bit....

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

oh, and the current grow is coming up to 3 weeks flower for the HB's.


----------



## PANGcake (May 7, 2010)

Nice HB man, and the others too  Coming in nicely! Now ima go cuz in a lil I'll be in a documentary sort of...LOL! I just got called up from one of my brothers freind, and he asked me if I'd like to be in a documentary wich will go on national television this fall  What I'm gonna do is sit in th back of a minivan and converse w a total stranger for 25mins then they will drop me off and thats that...

Should smoke a doobie before?


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Wow, sounds cool Cal, I would def smoke a doob before you go, gonna make the whole experience a lot more fun, hahaha, good luck with it!!!


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Heres a little melange of the weed I am smoking at the moment.

And some of my clones for my next run.


I have also put 3 beans of each on the starting blocks....Chem Chiesel, Dasey Jones, and John Doe.....lets see wha they bring to DST's garden.

Off for a Friday avvo spliff.

Peace, DST


----------



## PANGcake (May 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Wow, sounds cool Cal, I would def smoke a doob before you go, gonna make the whole experience a lot more fun, hahaha, good luck with it!!!


Haha I don't even know why I asked. OFC ima smoke a doobie  At first I was like "Iono if I wanna do this", but then I reconsidered, I mean if I can have total stranger comin from US to stay w me for 1 day, then I can go in a mini van and converse w a stranger for 25mins

//CaL

edit: smoked a fatty, 15mins to lift off! I can see you're gonna have a smokin Friday


----------



## 323cheezy (May 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Heres a little melange of the weed I am smoking at the moment.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST




Nice plethera of flowers you have DuSTy....Let me just say ....
You have way too much time on your hands...lol
(nice sharpie work).... So which is your favorite?????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

Wow.. like you got your own personal coffee shop.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Haha I don't even know why I asked. OFC ima smoke a doobie  At first I was like "Iono if I wanna do this", but then I reconsidered, I mean if I can have total stranger comin from US to stay w me for 1 day, then I can go in a mini van and converse w a stranger for 25mins
> 
> //CaL
> 
> edit: smoked a fatty, 15mins to lift off! I can see you're gonna have a smokin Friday


Hope you still ok Pc, you must have been and dnoe it by now! Get back to us bru and tell all....



323cheezy said:


> Nice plethera of flowers you have DuSTy....Let me just say ....
> You have way too much time on your hands...lol
> (nice sharpie work).... So which is your favorite?????


I just have good time management me old china.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow.. like you got your own personal coffee shop.


Welcome Sir T, What would you like this evening, some of my personal favourite's perhaps, The delicious musty and old school OG Kush, or perhaps the stankoid Thelma Headband cut, with a delicious joint flavour from spark up to spark out, feel those diesel and sour flavours of the incestuous chedawg linneage coming through as the sweet smoke trickles over your bitter taste bud detectors ..... whatever. Well you know's you are welcome anytime old part's!!


----------



## PANGcake (May 7, 2010)

Yup I'm back! I can't reveal too much but the documentary is like a "time print", a snapshot of the time we're living in, unscripted. I can tell you I met a man who's around 55-60 and who's been brought up and lived in the same city since birth, same as I. We had a giving conversation that started off right as he got in the van, I was there first  Rode around for 20-25mins then we got dropped off and the "van" then went off to document another conversation between another two random persons and it will be on national TV this fall. 

The "director" said afterwards that he got soem good laughs during our conversation, I was stoned and on fire...hahaha!!! TV HERE I COME!

//PEACE  PC


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Yup I'm back! I can't reveal too much but the documentary is like a "time print", a snapshot of the time we're living in, unscripted. I can tell you I met a man who's around 55-60 and who's been brought up and lived in the same city since birth, same as I. We had a giving conversation that started off right as he got in the van, I was there first  Rode around for 20-25mins then we got dropped off and the "van" then went off to document another conversation between another two random persons and it will be on national TV this fall.
> 
> The "director" said afterwards that he got soem good laughs during our conversation, I was stoned and on fire...hahaha!!! TV HERE I COME!
> 
> //PEACE  PC


That's awesome PC, absolutely love it!!!

Have a great weekend, and don't dream of stardom too much!!

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Welcome Sir T, What would you like this evening, some of my personal favourite's perhaps, The delicious musty and old school OG Kush, or perhaps the stankoid Thelma Headband cut, with a delicious joint flavour from spark up to spark out, feel those diesel and sour flavours of the incestuous chedawg linneage coming through as the sweet smoke trickles over your bitter taste bud detectors ..... whatever. Well you know's you are welcome anytime old part's!!


got me drooling out the mouth, nice descriptions.. i have a question.. would you be able to do a blind taste test on you bud and know who is who ? or should i say what is what?


----------



## fiveoh (May 7, 2010)

are you really trying to grow some shit?? nah im just kidding man sick username


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> got me drooling out the mouth, nice descriptions.. i have a question.. would you be able to do a blind taste test on you bud and know who is who ? or should i say what is what?


I would like to say yes, T. The OG is so distinctive, as is the HB. I think I would have more trouble distinguishing the Blackjack and NY47, but just because I don't know them as well, and the flavour in the smoke is not as powerfull as when it is in bud form. The Cali Orang eis pretty distinctive as is the Casey! I guess I've smoked enough of them all now, hahaha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

Sorry wrong thread My bad holmes.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Wrong thread bru, hehe. No worries though. Nothing like some braai action in the thread. Makes we hope it's a nice weekend, although it's due to rain.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

woops dude im so sorry for that DST i meant to post that in the 600 my bad bra again sorry.


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 7, 2010)

Funny i had to write that post twice now i know why im a dumbass. Hey sorry to hear about thelma bro she was just starting to get rollin again from the looks of it. Have a great weekend my bro. Peace 1BMM...


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Have a great weekend my bro. Peace 1BMM...


You to old parts, you too.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

Strange, was just surfing around RIU. I am an early riser, and find it great to be able to go through all my threads without returning to find another one has popped back up that I need to look at, hehe...things can move fast on RIU. 

Anyway, for you in Europe, around 8-9 on a Saturday morning seems a quiet time (US is in bed, UK is also mainly in bed). Give it a whirl one day, it's good to have the whole place to yourself, kinda stretch out a bit...... Like driving at dawn.

Anyway, enjoying it while it lasts.....

See you all soon. Peace, DST


----------



## PANGcake (May 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Strange, was just surfing around RIU. I am an early riser, and find it great to be able to go through all my threads without returning to find another one has popped back up that I need to look at, hehe...things can move fast on RIU.
> 
> Anyway, for you in Europe, around 8-9 on a Saturday morning seems a quiet time (US is in bed, UK is also mainly in bed). Give it a whirl one day, it's good to have the whole place to yourself, kinda stretch out a bit...... Like driving at dawn.
> 
> ...


Haha I feel you! I like to be on at this time of day too...only different is that I haven't gone to bed yet...


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

Yeah but u gotta read stuff with shit in ya eyes im forever clearing my eye first thing in the morning lol tea and psycho anyone>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Haha I feel you! I like to be on at this time of day too...only different is that I haven't gone to bed yet...


 I is too old for that type of business. 



mr west said:


> Yeah but u gotta read stuff with shit in ya eyes im forever clearing my eye first thing in the morning lol tea and psycho anyone>>>>>>>


Thank you squire, sounds like a lovely idea, think I'll go and fire one now!!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

I love the weekends here on riu its always so much quieter. Thtas how come i got over 300 subs cuz i get bored looking for someone to talk to and end up joioning threads lol. The sky is dark as hell for ten am over here lol no rain yet tho lol.


----------



## PANGcake (May 8, 2010)

> I is too old for that type of business.


I was walking my dog around 2am when I met a lady friend on her way home from the pub. I offered to escort her home, can be dodgy around here...outside her house she asked me what I was gonna do and I said I was going home to blaze a fatty and chill. She tagged along and kept me "up" all night blazing my fatty  Turned my day around so now Ima stay awake till the evening  

Been a great weekend so far. First that documentary thingy, then this encounter, then my fav cheese was half price at the supermarket, fergot to buy butter so I had to go down to 7-11, didnt wanna go 3 blocks to the supermarket to save 1$, and they had 1 pack of butter left  Play the lottery today?


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Haha I feel you! I like to be on at this time of day too...only different is that I haven't gone to bed yet...





PANGcake said:


> I was walking my dog around 2am when I met a lady friend on her way home from the pub. I offered to escort her home, can be dodgy around here...outside her house she asked me what I was gonna do and I said I was going home to blaze a fatty and chill. She tagged along and kept me "up" all night blazing my fatty  Turned my day around so now Ima stay awake till the evening
> 
> Been a great weekend so far. First that documentary thingy, then this encounter, then my fav cheese was half price at the supermarket, fergot to buy butter so I had to go down to 7-11, didnt wanna go 3 blocks to the supermarket to save 1$, and they had 1 pack of butter left  Play the lottery today?


Strange encounters can be fun things at times for sure!! No comment on the lottery though, more chance of getting another strange encounter!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Thought I'd share this little girl. She was a clone that had gone haywire so I had thrown her into my greenhouse and she started to flower. So now it's my little mascot for the grow, The Menace. Perhaps I'll be able to smoke her in one big hit...imagine that, a whole plant in one chuff, haha.

We don't have dogs or cats but my wife designed that pencil so I threw it in there for size reference (it's a normal sized pencil).


Looking in after feeding time.
3 weeks flower


OG Kush


A headband nug (non thelma cut)


Barbagseed, I have already snapped the main cola down as it was just getting ridiculously high, the bud on this thing is looking pretty pants, no trichs to shout about either...we shall see what happens.


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

So is the littelun a thelman clone? I have 3 cats and plenty fish but no dogs and no pencils lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> So is the littelun a thelman clone? I have 3 cats and plenty fish but no dogs and no pencils lol


Nah, the little in is not a Thelma clone, just a normal one, not sure if it'll lean toward og or sd. my Thelma clone is in my veg tent. Think I'll turn her into a mom.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

love the cup "the menace" - loved the beano and dandy as a kid lol. got my old dog for the night (now my sisters) might have 2 get the finger tash out before my sis picks her back up lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

I'll need to send you some pencils lad....how do you sign on? pen supplied by the brew? lol.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> love the cup "the menace" - loved the beano and dandy as a kid lol. got my old dog for the night (now my sisters) might have 2 get the finger tash out before my sis picks her back up lol


We'll need to start putting disclaimers up, No dogs harmed in the...etc, etc...

Beano was the bizness!!!


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

Ive never signed on in my life belive it or not lol, I was signed off by a doctor bout 6 years ago lol. Id only been left school a couple of years wen i was diagnosed wich fucked up my careea as a printer, I then went back to colage and did a pissy computer course clait, tehn worked in an old folks home then got signed off lol.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive never signed on in my life belive it or not lol, I was signed off by a doctor bout 6 years ago lol. Id only been left school a couple of years wen i was diagnosed wich fucked up my careea as a printer, I then went back to colage and did a pissy computer course clait, tehn worked in an old folks home then got signed off lol.


Signing on is pants, I use to live in a place where they had postal signing on because it was cheaper than making people take the bus!!! How good was that, you didn't even have to get out of bed, lol.
Shame to hear about yer problems Westy. at least you are putting your hand into something that you are passionate about...who knows what can happen in the future.


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

lol westy. on a serious note, nothing to bad i hope though?


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

new page bump...


DST said:


> Thought I'd share this little girl. She was a clone that had gone haywire so I had thrown her into my greenhouse and she started to flower. So now it's my little mascot for the grow, The Menace. Perhaps I'll be able to smoke her in one big hit...imagine that, a whole plant in one chuff, haha.
> 
> We don't have dogs or cats but my wife designed that pencil so I threw it in there for size reference (it's a normal sized pencil).
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

good news on the clone d mate, no mor neglect eh? Las i was diagnosed with ms wen i was 19 lol im 37 now and im still dancin lol woo hoo.


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

s**t sorry 2 hear that bro but glad ur on top of things and still getting about! u find the weed helps? i've read it can but never spoke 2 an adult with ms that smokes lol, i'm guessing it does hense the co and echeese u like  got an nvq in youth work, done a little bit in a restbite day center for kids so kinda know the crack. bless bro.

sorry 4 the jak D


----------



## DST (May 10, 2010)

no worries lad^^^

was just listening to this....Odd Squad are cool!
[youtube]NUqIZXjNTpM[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

I got a certificate in youth and community work and worked in a youth club for bout two years lol. Also i did a bit of vaulenteer counselling for the under 25s.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

loving the mascot D hahah looks cute 

man that barbagseed looks suspectly like the dodgy AI westy had mate


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the mascot D hahah looks cute
> 
> man that barbagseed looks suspectly like the dodgy AI westy had mate


I was thinking the very same thing. It's been on the go now for like a century and the bud are pure pants!! No signs of trichs yet either...God only knows with that one. As I said before, thats what happens when you pull birds in dodgy bars!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

hhahah at least you dont have to check that your wallets still on the table tho lol


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

I am Scottish, no one has ever seen my wallett, lmfao


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

The first ai was pants but the one lgp grew has served us well over 3 oz and we still smoking it lol. Give it time lol. I cut my ogkphb today if u wanna see it i took a few pics for ya


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

Couple of days ago I put down some new seeds. 3 X Dazey Jones, 3 X John Doe, and 3 X ChemChiesel.

Well the 3 Dazey Jones have emerged and 1 John Doe so far. Who would have though though, out of the 3 Dazey Jones, that they would all be twins!!!??? Check out the pics.
Left to right DJ, DJ, DJ, JD






3 Kaas Kopjes (3 Cheese Tops) 2 seem to be rooting, the other is a bit of a slow starter. was just to save throwing the tops away. I will clone more from the cheese as they develop.






And my Blackjack at 9 weeks..






Peace,

DST

EDIT: Still raining here, no movement on getting babies into the wild. Will post a pic of the guerilla girls in a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

all coming along swimmingly man, blackjack looks sweet. just about ready for the chop.

strange with the dopplegangers, whats the dutch for twins D?


----------



## azoo (May 12, 2010)

wats better verticl or scrog


----------



## Hemlock (May 12, 2010)

Those twins are cool DST


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2010)

took some time to read...but i did it...+rep


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

do u think url get dif sex s in the twins like with thelma and louis?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

omg conjoined hermaphroditism or are they siamese mixups!?!?


----------



## DST (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all coming along swimmingly man, blackjack looks sweet. just about ready for the chop.
> 
> strange with the dopplegangers, whats the dutch for twins D?


de Tweeling



azoo said:


> wats better verticl or scrog


Depends on your situation. You can have a verticle scrog if you want...



Hemlock said:


> Those twins are cool DST


Yeh, kinda funny and funny strange at the same time.



genuity said:


> took some time to read...but i did it...+rep


hey genuity, thanks for dropping by. Hope the read didn't send you to sleep, haha.



mr west said:


> do u think url get dif sex s in the twins like with thelma and louis?


Now that would be cool!! Let's hope I get at least one set of Boy/Girl twins.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> omg conjoined hermaphroditism or are they siamese mixups!?!?


I think i'll gofor the Conjoined Hermaphroditism.....if I could actually say it! lol.

Off to feed and water, catch up with ya's in a bit.

Peace, DST


----------



## PANGcake (May 13, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)

heres my 9 week 6 day headband slightly over exposed lol


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Looks ripe for the plucking Westy from what I can see. Pukka lad. 

I see what looks like a little bit of white powder on those humungous leaves, you still fighting the cause?


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

oh yes every day is a reaplication of sillinal lol but its keeping it at bay as much as i can be botherd to admister it if ya catch my drift? So u think the other headband is readyish yeah ill get the scope out tonight and have a squint at it


----------



## PANGcake (May 14, 2010)

Hey D! Go to my thread and name a Headband  

I heard you got Headband too West, just too many pages in ur thread to go through, had to been there from the start...plz stop by and have a look at mine and feel free to post some pics of urs 

//Pc


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

It was Hemelvaartdag (Ascensionis Domini in Latin) yesterday and a holiday for us and a holiday today for me as well. Although when you have your own business the phone doesn't stop ringing.

Anyway, heres some pics from my greenhouse.

I repotted the HB Cali cross and will be repotting my clones because if I don't water them every other day they basically colapse the little pots they are in are so small (no pics of them on this update though)

The guerilla girls are coming along. Final count of 14 plus the Riddler may go out as well. Roots on the little ones are looking super white and healthy and bursting out the pots ready to go search for nutrients in this land they sometimes call Kikkerland (Land of frogs - it use to be so marshy.)

Also added some arb shots of my flowering Blueberry bush and my flowering ruccola. Also got a basil flowering as well and a corriander so seeds galore for the summer growing (and free)

*HBxC-Orange* before repot:





*The Headband* I left outside, I put one under the fake sun



*The guerilla girls*




*Blueberry bush / Ruccola flowers*



I love the watert shots. The cauliflower and brocolli leaves the water just sits on top. They are kinda like lotus leaves I guess, self cleaning!!! Very clever things.

You can almost see a spec of dirt in this one...




Still got to work on the focus part, but not bad.

Off to make another , smoking Casey Jones this morning. Energised high, fantastic sour flavour with undertones that remind me of meaty bolognese sauce!!! Fantastic but weird.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

So did u take the deep purple querkles out the green house now?


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Nothing slips past Mr west, haha, sure did buddy, they are in the veg tent at the moment while the weather was pants last week....I may bring them out again, it's a bit nicer today.

The cheese is slowly doing something, I gave them a water about a week ago with about 10% nutes, and they still have little frazzles on the tips so just gave them some straight water today. I am going back to the old coco I use to use. this stuff from ecostyle I think is better once your plants are developed a bit further. It does state on the bags its good for plant bases!


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

might not say much but im always watching lol


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Yup, it's the quiet ones you gotta look out for, haha.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

there you go Westy, DPQ's back in the Greenhouse. I think I will also put the cheeses back outside as well and shut the veg tent down for a while. It's about that time and I don't really need to be running an extra tent when I have the sun (even in limited amounts, during summer I do all my veg at my windows)



I have been fighting critters and plants don't appreciate constant spraying with bug spray, even if it is organic. The DPQ's bounced back and all the new foliage is looking happy. My clones had all given up the ghost this morning due to the little cloning pots they were in drying out in about 10 minutes. Repotted now into 1/2 litre jobs.


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> might not say much but im always watching lol


Thats what I heard about you you like to watch Westy..LOL


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

Oh to be ina place thats free to grow weed at ur windows lol. Yeah im a voyure alright lol, why do u think i keep my girls shut up under the light lol, they perform better wen i watch lol. Or so i belive lol. Fuk knows im stoned


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

DST said:


> You can have a verticle scrog if you want...


Vertical scrog is the way to go for sure 



DST said:


> Conjoined Hermaphroditism


Isn't this the name of that damned volcano?

Those water shots are frickin cool DST. I believe I can see the dirt in the one big drop... just amazing looking. And to think you aren't even a professional photog. (ps. loved the name for pc's hb)


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh to be ina place thats free to grow weed at ur windows lol. Yeah im a voyure alright lol, why do u think i keep my girls shut up under the light lol, they perform better wen i watch lol. Or so i belive lol. Fuk knows im stoned


Haha... you seen my setup yeah? why you think I have that vertical pole in the middle of my grow space, to hold up the light? Naw... it's a stripper pole, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

wiish i could slip one in my small tents but they only 1meter square, maybe ill get a pole and see if i can squeeze it in somewhere


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Thats what I heard about you you like to watch Westy..LOL





mr west said:


> Oh to be ina place thats free to grow weed at ur windows lol. Yeah im a voyure alright lol, why do u think i keep my girls shut up under the light lol, they perform better wen i watch lol. Or so i belive lol. Fuk knows im stoned





jigfresh said:


> Vertical scrog is the way to go for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> wiish i could slip one in my small tents but they only 1meter square, maybe ill get a pole and see if i can squeeze it in somewhere


I got a wooden pole that I nailed a massive masonary nail through then nailed that into the concrete wall (haha - dodgy DIY!) but it was just so I had something I could move my clip fan up and down on....I certainly wouldn't expect it to hold me up, haha.

That belly is fantastic, your buddy has put a lot of effort into that hemlock!!

Last time I went to a Brasser Bar on a guys stag night I ended up fighting with the bouncers, can't remember a thing but the next day I had a swollen nuckle from punching someone wrong, and hand print bruises under my arm pits. Along with a fat cheak, lol.

Was pissing masell at the volcano ref J!!! haha, good one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, it's the quiet ones you gotta look out for, haha.


 yup .....


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

That belly is fantastic, your buddy has put a lot of effort into that hemlock!!

Awe that he has DST...LOL hes here now and was a bit drunk when we took the pics ysterday...says he doesn't feel that big..LMAO


----------



## jigfresh (May 14, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> ...says he doesn't feel that big..LMAO


LOL.... I fuckin love it bro. Haha... I don't _feel _like a pot head. Damn.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

I definitely don't _feel_ like a McDonalds, not my clan! ha


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Thats what I heard about you you like to watch Westy..LOL








Thats wot i get for watcching lmao Ill never learn


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

Oh My that is big when ya put it that way Mr west...LMAO


----------



## DST (May 15, 2010)

A beautiful flower from one of my Japanse Azaleas

Some of the leaves have been going a bit fraught at the edges



Moving swiftly onto the bud porn. My girls in their 4th week of flower. And my Blackjack that I am going to chop tomorrow. Looks like a freaking Stealth Bomber or something. That's how the whole time in motion is shot, from above. Kinda glad it will be finished. I figured I would also be taking a pic of the buds drying but will only get a chance to do the for a couple of days. Anyway. enough banter fae me.

*Blackjack Stealth bomber coming in for landing*


*Blackjack in it's 4th week*



*The NY47 II (honest guv!!) in situ so soz about colour*


*One of the OG Kush's getting watered.* 





*Headband* - 8-9 weeker I reckon - looks kinda og'ish

damaged leaf was caused by me and the fan having a wee twirl together


That's all I could be doing with this morning. Will need another cuppa and a splifter after that......lifes hard, hehe.

Peace to all mankind.

DST


----------



## Hemlock (May 15, 2010)

Very Nice Looking DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2010)

everything on the up n up man love the Azalea 

and christ thats some gut, reminds me of a space hopper


----------



## Hemlock (May 17, 2010)

Hey DST have a good holiday


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Hey DST have a good holiday


Thanks bru...much appreciated.


----------



## Hemlock (May 19, 2010)

Hey DST Back in action...are ya


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2010)

Have a great weekend DST...


----------



## PANGcake (May 21, 2010)

What kinda strain is this, Big Bang?









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
FLUSH IT! THE CURE-ALL REMEDY ON RIU! Must be the Ph...LOL!

Nice pics D!

//Pc


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2010)

Thats a mess,,,,,,,,,, is what that is......


----------



## DST (May 24, 2010)

It's another religous holiday he Tweede Pinksterdag so .

All i can say is, if you have not had the chance to go to Menorca, try to get there at some point in your life, because the beaches and the sea are some of the nicest I have seen. Seriously swimming pool material. Pics to come later....I understand the word turquoise was actually invented in Menorca...... Stunning.

Well a few surpises on my return from my holiday. Due to a bit of a mini heatwave, everything in the greenhouse was dry as a bone, generally looking like they were about to die, but hey, everything got watered and it was all good (except the cauliflowers which are still looking ropey.) 

All my MJ plants were fine though Thirsty, but fine......well all except the Cheese's... I just can't seem to get them to pick up at all. Although a cutting from one of them is actually looking quite good.

My Calio Orange Headband cross is a giant, very nice looking girl. And Bastard Barbagseed puts her slut mother to shame!!! The DPQ's I have repotted as the roots had done there thing, lets hope the new pots give them some room to grow now.

My guerilla girls are loooking sweet, they are ready to fly the coup now. And my new John Does, Dazey Jones, and Chemchiesel are all up and running. I also have a few experimental OG Kush back crossed from Headband, seeds from my last run that have popped as well. My clones are also looking sweet.

As far as the flower room goes, well its coming up to week 6 and all is well there. Will get pics of that in the next few days on next feed/water.

So a little colour to start the post off.

As you can see the Azalea't need flushing, they just wanted to burst out in flower.....happy fekkin dayz, what a beauty she is.

Japanese Azalea


This is two of the BX2 Cheese....as you can see MR West, not happy. Any suggestion bru?


I have just been giving them water, and low nute feeds, nothing over the top.

Here is BBB


Cali Orange X headband


The clones (Casey Jones, Thelma, OGK, Blackjack) and the 3 DPQ's repotted and looking hungry. The clone on the bottom right hand corner is one of the BX2 tops that I put down to root. The other 2 cheese tops are still trying to get there.


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/new-vertical-run-11819/953842-guerilla-girls-dj-jd-cc/And the guerilla girls and the Dazey Jones', the John Does, and the Chemchiesels to the left.


And another pic of them incase you didn't get the message...slightly diff angle


Hope you all have a good one, looking forward to catching up on peeps threads in a bit.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

er, i bet they aint using the fluids like healthy plants are they? Iv had this happen a few times and i thought it could be a root problem. id cut and try again with a clone but thats all fuking about


----------



## DST (May 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> er, i bet they aint using the fluids like healthy plants are they? Iv had this happen a few times and i thought it could be a root problem. id cut and try again with a clone but thats all fuking about


You got it mate, hardly watering them at all. Out of everything I left in my greenhouse, these still had moisture. I think the cuttings are the way forward as well, even with the messing around. I guess I can just use these ones to sex the clones. cheers bud.
catch ya later.


----------



## PANGcake (May 24, 2010)

This should be the pic attached to the Wikipedia article about Japanese Azalea 



Everything looking peachy...gonna be fun to follow those guerillas 

//Pc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

nice update D man, everything on the up bar the cheeses eh... ive got nothing to add sorry. look like theyll pull through though man. 

hope your gorilla op goes better than mine fella...

that Japanese Azalea looks fantastic man.


----------



## Hemlock (May 24, 2010)

Looking good DST...


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

hey guys, cheers for the visits Pc, Don, Hemlock.....

I am loving that Azalea, even inside underneath all those flowers there are even more flowers, amazing thing.

Don, new avatar...can't keep up with you bru...lol. Tried to get an update of the flower room this morning but the camera battery died on me last night trf-ing the holiday snaps. I managed to get a couple from the holiday before it went broon bread on me.....the bud goo-ey will come later....My OG Kush plants have got some of the fattest calyx's I have seen on them yet......need to go away more often, haha.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

ello D hope ur well, fuking weathers gone pants again over here now lol. I got two hb at 8.5 weeks 12, im thinking of taking them to stop me running out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

DST said:


> hey guys, cheers for the visits Pc, Don, Hemlock.....
> 
> I am loving that Azalea, even inside underneath all those flowers there are even more flowers, amazing thing.
> 
> Don, new avatar...can't keep up with you bru...lol. Tried to get an update of the flower room this morning but the camera battery died on me last night trf-ing the holiday snaps. I managed to get a couple from the holiday before it went broon bread on me.....the bud goo-ey will come later....My OG Kush plants have got some of the fattest calyx's I have seen on them yet......need to go away more often, haha.


hahah absence makes the buds grow longer you know D! wB mate


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> ello D hope ur well, fuking weathers gone pants again over here now lol. I got two hb at 8.5 weeks 12, im thinking of taking them to stop me running out lol.


When needs must mate....I have pulled mine from 8 weeks through to 11 so far......


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

how did u find the 8 weekers? Bit buzzy? the cylaxs are nicely stacked and swollen ill see if i can get a pik hold tight brb.....>>>>>> the ecsdhb very yummy brb


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Holiday theme tune time:
[youtube]aTObBNQ1anQ[/youtube]

The view from our balcony.


This is the sea!!! can you believe it!!


We walked past about 10 of these bays, all the beaches looking like this.....nice and empty!!! clean, with just the odd nudist bather, hahaha.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> how did u find the 8 weekers? Bit buzzy? the cylaxs are nicely stacked and swollen ill see if i can get a pik hold tight brb.....>>>>>> the ecsdhb very yummy brb


Yup, bit more intense on the cranium than the 11 weeker which also seems to creep down into your shoulders and upper back....aka the "Thelma massage", hahaha.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

they dunt look ready atall but neds be wen the devil drives the minibus.






think the first pic is the ogkp. An this i the ecsdp.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

the first one certainly looks darker and more og...I would cut that one first and try leaving the lighter green one to go longer..... depending on the bus timetable that is......The og ones are still ok at 8-9 weeks and I think I will be chopping mine around that time...will leave the Thelmas to ride on.



mr west said:


> they dunt look ready atall but neds be wen the devil drives the minibus.
> View attachment 955700View attachment 955701
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

holiday looks wicked D man, loving the turquoise sea too. you get any fishing done?


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

My wife stands for a lot of things, but she works next to a guy who fishes, and if I ever told her I was starting fishing, I reckon papers would be served, hehe. To be honest, never really got past fishing for crabs (of the rock pool variety) When I get my camera back up, I have some pics of what I think are Cat fish that were swimming around in one of the towns harbors, quite large looking things as well. You into a spot of angling?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2010)

yeah i like a bit of fishing from time to time, im not obsessed like a couple of me mates but i love trout fishing. still yet to try fly fishing (the gears expensive) and as i tell them when your in waders youve got a rod in one hand leaving space for only a beer or a joint and i mos def need both to fish...


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2010)

welcome back bro. my RIU experience wasn't the same while you were gone. Beautiful place you went. Man I need to get out again.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Was already thinking of my next trip down to SA and how you guys are not going to be there anymore!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 26, 2010)

Hey Hey there D Just sliding through. Loving that beach scene. My kinda place there haha. Have a good one 1bmm.


----------



## bender420 (May 26, 2010)

Love the beats D, what an amazing view from your balcony. 

And the Jap Flowers, just beautiful. 

Your thread is fun to chill at, ought to swing by more often.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i like a bit of fishing from time to time, im not obsessed like a couple of me mates but i love trout fishing. still yet to try fly fishing (the gears expensive) and as i tell them when your in waders youve got a rod in one hand leaving space for only a beer or a joint and i mos def need both to fish...


Fly fishing def seems like you need a hellavu lot of skill for that....so beers and joints probably not condusive for that...



jigfresh said:


> welcome back bro. my RIU experience wasn't the same while you were gone. Beautiful place you went. Man I need to get out again.


No plans yet bru?



1badmasonman said:


> Hey Hey there D Just sliding through. Loving that beach scene. My kinda place there haha. Have a good one 1bmm.


You and me both pal.



bender420 said:


> Love the beats D, what an amazing view from your balcony.
> 
> And the Jap Flowers, just beautiful.
> 
> Your thread is fun to chill at, ought to swing by more often.


It's nice to have this thread, a bit more laid back than the 600 club...(that's why I don't put it in my sig - means you don't get a whole load of randoms just posting inane comments - although there are alwasya few, hehe)

Laters guys, have a great day.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

hahah dude have you tried putting and oscilating fan in your grow? really helps strengthen your stems.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

get the plants closer to the lights dude but dunt burn em.


----------



## bender420 (May 27, 2010)

With Don, and Westy along with another suggestion. 

Fux with Silica!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 27, 2010)

bender420 said:


> With Don, and Westy along with another suggestion.
> 
> Fux with Silica!!


Love this stuff use all the time and haven't had to tie a plant up in a while


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah dude have you tried putting and oscilating fan in your grow? really helps strengthen your stems.





mr west said:


> get the plants closer to the lights dude but dunt burn em.





bender420 said:


> With Don, and Westy along with another suggestion.
> 
> Fux with Silica!!





Hemlock said:


> Love this stuff use all the time and haven't had to tie a plant up in a while


What are you lot smoking?? hahaha...... Don, you started it...oscilating fan, you wanna see oscilating fan in my grow room...really do you want me to go and get a picture of my oscialting tower fan with 3 speed gear box and added scent drawer should you wish your grow room to smell like pot pourri? I don't fink zo....so what thread is it that we are supposed to be crapping on..or is it really my thread?

Okay, off to take a pic of my oscilating fan....hahahaha


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

random advice thats nothing to do with the thread, wasnt that what you asked for? Maybe u didnt want that, I get confussed. I cant vouch for don but im mashed up on headband although it was quick dried its still a head banger lol


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> random advice thats nothing to do with the thread, wasnt that what you asked for? Maybe u didnt want that, I get confussed. I cant vouch for don but im mashed up on headband although it was quick dried its still a head banger lol


seems to happen in all walks of life......I never get what I ask for. Like me Gran says, "Naebody does thur joab right these days son!!".


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

expect the worst and u are rarley dissapointed. Gotta say hats off to the headband tho im reallly not disapointed with that.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> expect the worst and u are rarley dissapointed. Gotta say hats off to the headband tho im reallly not disapointed with that.


Glad you liked it mate, for me it's a no brainer, a nice bit of weed for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

DST said:


> It's nice to have this thread, a bit more laid back than the 600 club...(that's why I don't put it in my sig - *means you don't get a whole load of randoms just posting inane comments* - although there are alwasya few, hehe)
> Laters guys, have a great day.
> DST


who needs randoms man when youve got pals like us! lol sorry i had a random tell me to get a fan in my grow just yesterday. it just kind of snowballed, but im going to check out silica though so i spose some good came of my random inaninaty(SP?!)


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who needs randoms man when youve got pals like us! lol sorry i had a random tell me to get a fan in my grow just yesterday. it just kind of snowballed, but im going to check out silica though so i spose some good came of my random inaninaty(SP?!)


Indeed, in every bit of randomness there is a wee gem....so the silica is for giving you wood then? Kinda like plant viagra?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

So here's the happy little blighter, you's know about the Moms, they is all Crack bitches from some dodgy Council Estate in the UK, hehe

She was praying earlier on...still finishing off a 100 Hail MAry's here as well.


And how about this leaf from my Headband Cali Orange cross: Grown purely by God HPS.


 off for an HB


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

I keep seeing ur cali oranger head band and keep thinkin i shopuld try again at poppin some, looks very cool man.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> I keep seeing ur cali oranger head band and keep thinkin i shopuld try again at poppin some, looks very cool man.


Not sure why we couldn't get them to go at first. Bit weird, I thought maybe it was because it was too early from cutting them down?!?! They might be right now though.


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Love this stuff use all the time and haven't had to tie a plant up in a while



Cool bro, I love that stuff. 

Sorry if I offended you didn't intend to. I read Don's post and thought you were having trouble with thin stems.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

hahaha what have ai started lol be thankful its not fat chicks D


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

Fat chicken?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

christ that makes a family bucket look small


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

wheres here knees gone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

lol i know?!!? and has she actually been wrapped in a blanket? lol reminds me of xmas pigs in blankets.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Ah, that brought a smile to the fizog...ffs Westy, where do you get em...in fact (I don't want to know, lol) Jesus, I can't imagine the doctor who just operated on my knee doing the same to her...fek he'd need a crane to lift her leg up.

Reminds me of the South African buses and taxis, there's always some big Mamma on them eating freaking chicken. My best mate over here is a Jamacain and he lives for Fried chicken!! I think it's in the genes. Me personally, I worked in KFC for 2 weeks when I was a student (2 weeks was 2 weeks too long IMO) so I tend only to go near fried chicken when I am unable to walk, talk or function due to alcohol, or if I make it myself.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Cool bro, I love that stuff.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you didn't intend to. I read Don's post and thought you were having trouble with thin stems.


no worries B, takes a lot more to offend me than that....you need to have thick skin growing up in the Norther parts of the UK....in fact in most parts of the UK, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

DST said:


> A beautiful flower from one of my Japanse Azaleas
> 
> Some of the leaves have been going a bit fraught at the edges
> 
> ...


I thought jamaicans ate goat for some reason1?!?

almost turned it into a food thread there best bump some shit!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

nice bump...makes me want to go and look at the girls, make sure they are behaving themselves....


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

having an early morning perve lurk smoke leaeve thing b4 bed lol looking nice as always D i thought the stelth bomber was ur headbands that started floweruing outside lol is it always clasping its hands together like a worrrie mort?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> having an early morning perve lurk smoke leaeve thing b4 bed lol looking nice as always D i thought the stelth bomber was ur headbands that started floweruing outside lol is it always clasping its hands together like a worrrie mort?


that was an old pic bump, the stelth bomber was the blackjack that looks like a triangle 9or did until it was chopped) Fekking been up since the crack of pi$$ this morgen, canny fekking sleep at the minute.....


----------



## DST (May 29, 2010)

Here's some pics for all you folks.

The flowering girls are coming up to week 7. will flush some of them (the casey's, and the Headbands (non thelma cut) which I will take to the 8th week. Then another week or so I will give the OG's a flush, then after that comes the NY47 and the Blackjack. The Thelma's (2X) will just keep going until I think they are done (prob another 4 weeks on them give or take) As far as Barbagseed is concerned, due to it's lack of trichs and general good looks, I am open to suggestions? Bubble hash isn't going to produce much since there ain't a lot of trich as far as I can see....load of bollox really.

*Headband (ogkp) vs Thelma Headband cut (ECSD)*


*Thelma Cola*


*ThelmaII*


*Headband (ogkp) cola*



*2 of the OGKP Headbands*


*Outdoor Headband (previous Mom) now indoors 12/12*




OG - OG Kush for the cheese lovers - check the viney branches?!?!?!


*Fat as OGK calyx's*


*OGkush nuggle - this is what popcorn buds look like growing vertical*


*More OG Kush - phat cola - phat calyx*


*And a Headband Popcorn bud -* 


*Casey Jones*


*Blackjack*



*New York 47*


*The little girl watching over the grow*



A strawberry


*The guerilla girls lining up for inspection*


*Oscar the dirty bin-bag girl*


*The Dazey Jones, John Doe, and Chemchiesel*


*The Clones: Casey Jones, OG Kush, Thelma Headband.*
they all look like close relatives....


*Some Strelitzia's these take months to germinate, and seemingly 4 year b4 you get flowers*


*The Orange Headband*


*The DPQ's, Cheese Clone, Blackjack Clone*


Enjoy the weekend.

DST


----------



## bender420 (May 29, 2010)

OMG, what a fuckin update. Got dang D you are killin it son. What a wonderful collection of buds you got there, just beautiful. 

Great job again and again. Man I wish I could visit the UK and puff on some of that.


----------



## bender420 (May 29, 2010)

Damn I had to go back to look at the pix again, gotta change my pants again.

What a sexy honey she is


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

Lovely looking plants Dst mate, how come the dpq and the cheese look hungry? Are u neglecting them?


----------



## PANGcake (May 29, 2010)

Sups D?

Nice update of the entire garden  My balcony plants are comin in nicely too, but no berries yet, only flowers...but my potatoes are thriving, guy at the plant school said I was crazy to use the "fine" soil for something like potatoes, bet they gonna taste lovely a week or 2 after midsummer.

Ur headbands don't look anything like mine?! We don't have the same?! Only similarity so far is the pretty wide spacing between bud sites, but u seen the leaves on mine...urs look more sativa and mine more indica...right?!

Keep the pics comin! 

//pce, Pc


----------



## DST (May 29, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Damn I had to go back to look at the pix again, gotta change my pants again.
> 
> What a sexy honey she is


Thelma for sure has the looks, and the kick to go with it. Really happy with this pheno.



mr west said:


> Lovely looking plants Dst mate, how come the dpq and the cheese look hungry? Are u neglecting them?


The light in the pic is not the greatest, but the DPQ's went through the same as the cheese but are picking back up big time. They are having a good old prayer here honest guv. I am also going to start upping their feed after an initial reaction to the first feed (both the cheese and dpq were not happy with the feed, burnt straight away.) So, nope, not neglecting them mate, just nursing them through.



PANGcake said:


> Sups D?
> 
> Nice update of the entire garden  My balcony plants are comin in nicely too, but no berries yet, only flowers...but my potatoes are thriving, guy at the plant school said I was crazy to use the "fine" soil for something like potatoes, bet they gonna taste lovely a week or 2 after midsummer.
> 
> ...


Well you generally have either a more indica looking plant or the sativa looking one. It also depends on how you grow them as well I guess. This round for me has not been the greatest in the veg department...changed back to the old coco brand I was using in the next set coming up so see what happens there.
But as you see the Cali Orange Headband cross has the fat indica leaves your girls have. These seeds are always going to bring up little treats. Some keepers, others not. Thelma being one of the keepers for sure.

Off to babysit now for ma mate so quiet Saturday night ahead.

Laters peeps,

DST


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

Ive always found the cheese to be a hungry girl and the querkle i grew was no slouch either lol but then i gro in coco so might be difrent with organic feeding. Im sure they in good hands tho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2010)

very nice update D.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very nice update D.


Agreed.... fucking awesome pics... amazing plants. Love the selection. Excelent job my friend. Hope the babysitting was fun. It's a holiday weekend here in the states. Memorial day tomorrow. It's for everyone to remember the troops who are fighting for us and the ones who have died. Have a good week bud.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Hey folks, thanks for the visits and kind words. 

Babysitting was all good, Jig.....It's a bank holiday in the UK as well. Not here, we've had all our religous days. 

Have a good one and take aminute to remember!!

Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 31, 2010)

Hey there D popping in late. Damn you just keep on rolling huh bro. Nice pic update bud. Peace 1bmm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2010)

hey D.. is your headband from grey area? or somewhere else?..


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey D.. is your headband from grey area? or somewhere else?..


My Headband did orignally come from a bag of it that I bought out of the Grey Area. I bought one bag of the stuff because I refused to pay the 18euro per gram that they were asking for...but this time I did since my business partner was coming into town....and that's where I got all the seeds from (about a dozen from the one bag) A few others in the Dam also got seeds from that batch and started to grow it out....The original batch of weed came from DNA who use the Grey Area as their main point for selling the weed they grow. I heard the speedyseedz got some HB seeds as well....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2010)

yea i been seeing Reserva Privada Headband around online, i was hoping ypu got yours from grey area, because that means there is a chance the headband i may order ill be similar to yours. i read somewhere hat they test their strains thru Grey Area before releasing them, so i figured who better to ask then you.
i was actually goin to order from attitude and get the OG#18 and MK Ultra fem .. but if i have a chance of gettin a HB similar to what you hve i may do the hb instead.

i'm also gettin a mix pack, just so i can get more free seeds(seven or eight freebies per orders).. have u heard of any of these across the water?


Reserva Privada Connoisseurs Mix is the strains that did not make the 1st cut. You could get any of the following: Grape FX, G99, Blueberry, Afghan Big Bud, Vermonster, C99, Hash Timer, or Old Timer x Sweettooth, Flo, Hashplant, Bubba Kush

the mix pack is so i can find a nice male, for my WW i have now.. that im in love with


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i been seeing Reserva Privada Headband around online, i was hoping ypu got yours from grey area, because that means there is a chance the headband i may order ill be similar to yours. i read somewhere hat they test their strains thru Grey Area before releasing them, so i figured who better to ask then you.
> i was actually goin to order from attitude and get the OG#18 and MK Ultra fem .. but if i have a chance of gettin a HB similar to what you hve i may do the hb instead.
> 
> i'm also gettin a mix pack, just so i can get more free seeds(seven or eight freebies per orders).. have u heard of any of these across the water?
> ...


You got it spot on T. Should be for real if it's through DNA. The OG18 is about as close as you'll get to the OG Kush (DNA is out of stock on that one - I aint though, hehe)

Heard of bubba kush, blueberry (also in the Grey Area - mid range weed) Flo I have also heard of, the others are not a mystery to me but not 100%.

Peace bru.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's some pics for all you folks.
> 
> The flowering girls are coming up to week 7. will flush some of them (the casey's, and the Headbands (non thelma cut) which I will take to the 8th week. Then another week or so I will give the OG's a flush, then after that comes the NY47 and the Blackjack. The Thelma's (2X) will just keep going until I think they are done (prob another 4 weeks on them give or take) As far as Barbagseed is concerned, due to it's lack of trichs and general good looks, I am open to suggestions? Bubble hash isn't going to produce much since there ain't a lot of trich as far as I can see....load of bollox really.
> 
> ...


 some super frosty shit there D! Not wanting to mention the war or nothing but some of them clones look a little yellow about the gills man.  sun bleaching?!?


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Don, Thanks man. No problem Mr Fawlty. If you are talking about the last pic I would agree, the DPQ's were looking quite hungry (Mr west also mentioned that), they had gone through a bit of bug attack just like the cheese bx2's but have come back nicely. the light in the last shot is deceiving as well. I'll get another pic of them up shortly. 

I killed Barbagseed this evening, it had gone totally herm, was past 12 week flowers and was just not looking like it was ever going to be worthwhile it taking up space, not sure what I'll do with the stringy, non sticky, bud, that actually is smelling like Lemons....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2010)

maybe you could make some butter or something with it..


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 1, 2010)

to bad to hear about barbag. Been watching that one since you found the bean. Do you guys have scwag over in the dam too.? 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe you could make some butter or something with it..


Yeh, could do, probably need to eat a whole fekking chocolate gateau to get a hit, hahaha. Maybe I could feed it to my wife sinc skunk cookies turn her into a dribbling wreck (don't think I'll ever get her to take anything to do with weed again after the last time....



1badmasonman said:


> to bad to hear about barbag. Been watching that one since you found the bean. Do you guys have scwag over in the dam too.? 1BMM


Wait to you see what Barbag was doing,,,,fekkin mad.
We do indeed have schwag, but that's generally the bottom of the tubs of weed in the coffeeshop. What some places do is to use the shwag that is left from the bud and make pre-rolled joints. There are only a couple of places in the Dam that sell Pureo (not Euro) pre-rolled. Not sure you can actually just go and buy schwag though....

pics to come...


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of the scene from Trainspotting where Begbie is getting off with a bird in the back of a car in London and he goes to give her crotch a good feel, and hey ho, finds himselfs a nice package!!! So the moral of the story, give the bird you pull a quick squeeze around the crotch area before taking her home and planting her one Otherwise you may end up looking at one of these:

So this was her/it before I took my scissors to it.


This was the big Schlong that was growing out the side of it...I can't believe I missed it for so long.....(probably because she was stuck in the corner and ignored most of the time)


Circumcised schlong:


Bollox:


WTF???


Whatever....


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay gentlemen, feel like I have some ground to make up with you guys since you both commented on my hungry DPQ's.

Well here's some pics of them in the sun this morning.

The 3 DPQ's - as you can see, the sun shining on the one on the left plays with the light the camera pick ups, the one on the right more in the shade is a better representation imo....gonna repot the clones today...the DPQ's can stay in the 500ml pots bit longer..they are def on the up and up...


And with the OGK, the HB, BJ, CJ, and not to forget...Thelma


Peace, DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 2, 2010)

Fucking cross dresser barbag. It only takes one freak to spoil them all. Ill bet the lil bastard looked good too when the flowers started poppin and then whammo the freak does the deed with itself and then goes for the rest. What a shame. Had it happen to me before. Chin up bru. Peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 2, 2010)

lol thats a shame wanted to see that bitch go to 14+ weeks


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

'erberts, coming onto my thread accusing me of neglect and saying my plants looks a bit yellow belly-ish, jokes...hahahaha.....that's how I come across after a whiskey session, but honest I am a nice guy.......



mr west said:


> Lovely looking plants Dst mate, how come the dpq and the cheese look hungry? Are u neglecting them?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> some super frosty shit there D! Not wanting to mention the war or nothing but some of them clones look a little yellow about the gills man.  sun bleaching?!?


I address your questions and concerns brothers, and what do you do....disappear on me, bah (and Don, sunstroke doesn't count, lmao)

Well here it is for Don and Mr West....again...< mixed emotions





DST said:


> Okay gentlemen, feel like I have some ground to make up with you guys since you both commented on my hungry DPQ's.
> 
> Well here's some pics of them in the sun this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

hahahahha dude i dropped off the radar over the bank holiday couldnt do much but lie on the sofa cattled. couldnt even drink man, i was ILL! 

light tricks and smoke n mirrors eh hahaaha 

dude if barbagseed had been sold to ya id have said youd been selt a lemon nevermind smelt one. now theres some dodgy syntax haha ive not seen elongated colas( actually i dont think you could call a calyx an inch a cola!?!?! ) like that ever. i think somewhere some cloggy is havin a right old chuckle at the though of someone growing that heshe bean out.

id call your growin skill but your others are fuckin tip top.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lovely looking plants Dst mate, how come the dpq and the cheese look hungry? Are u neglecting them?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahha dude i dropped off the radar over the bank holiday couldnt do much but lie on the sofa cattled. couldnt even drink man, i was ILL!
> 
> light tricks and smoke n mirrors eh hahaaha
> 
> ...


I am beginging to think someone found it in some bird feed and left it on the counter...or perhaps ones of those dodgy packets of Mary-J-Wana seeds they sell down the flower market in Amsterdam.....what a "melt" of a plant!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

still a smokes a smoke man, or you could just whip it in the bubble bags. aye i had similar results with butter and edibles, my mrs wont touch it ever again... something about it feeling like her spine was popping out?! women eh


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still a smokes a smoke man, or you could just whip it in the bubble bags. aye i had similar results with butter and edibles, my mrs wont touch it ever again... something about it feeling like her spine was popping out?! women eh


Yeh, I am thinking of just grinding the whole lot up and putting it in my trim box for the next bubble run.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds & looks just like mexican schwag. That BS they import here in the states is full of seed. I mean FULL. In a half oz i counted 60 seeds last rip with the schwag man. Some str8 bs. Cant be havin that. I grew some out and it was also bunk. youll have that.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Sounds & looks just like mexican schwag. That BS they import here in the states is full of seed. I mean FULL. In a half oz i counted 60 seeds last rip with the schwag man. Some str8 bs. Cant be havin that. I grew some out and it was also bunk. youll have that.


the gash coffeeshops normally sell that as Thai or Jamacain or some other rubbish.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

hahah yeah ive seen that hit 'thai' lol im sure the thai's would actually be insulted. more stalks and seeds than viable smoke.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2010)

it does have a plesant smell tho,very sweet. U get used to it way to soon tho and it dont touch the sides lol. I think a deal of that was the last street weed i got, wraped in cotton too red and green and gold cottom threads through it.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2010)

Most of the stuff has never even seen Thailand...its mostly African weed as far as I know....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

haha we refer to it as african hair shizzle cos it smells like burnt hair


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2010)

i heard africa has some of the best sativas.
also i made my seed order this mornin.. i got 

T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Reserva Privada OG Kush The #18 Feminized
DNA Rocklock Feminized
Magus Genetics Warlock Feminized
Magus Genetics Motavation Feminized
Serious Seeds Chronic Feminized
DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
DNA Sour Kush Feminized
Paradise Sensi Star Female
Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey gents the bottom of the barrell weed around these parts we call bobby brown. Its total shit. They push it in blue colored zip locks so it looks like some bomb to the quick street deal customer. ive been fooled once many moons ago. I picked up a good sized chunk and i couldnt even give the shit away. The mids are basically the fluff buds that are still mexi scwag but look better cuz they aint pressed blocks. God i cant stand that brick weed pughhh. Junk. Peace 1BMM


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 5, 2010)

DST said:


> the gash coffeeshops normally sell that as Thai or Jamacain or some other rubbish.....


Real "Thai-stick" is really nice to smoke on a hot day in the shades drinking a Chang beer  Some of the best smoke I've had when travelling in Asia...not only the weed...but stay away from buying weed at the tourist places...that sh*t is the brick stuff...go up north where they grow for "their own" and u'll get some of the best sh*t for nuthing! I remember paying around 100$ for 1,5 oz, pretty dodgy though to carry, and be very very aware of that there are scammers, not in the sence they sell u something that's not what it supposed to be, but after picking ur stuff up keep ur eyes in ur neck open!!! Coruption is everywhere. What I mean is that the "seller" has contact w five'0 and when u paid for ur sh*t they come to pick u up. LULZ! Tiem to roll up me last NL...then it's back to Bubblegum  

//good night all! Pc


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i heard africa has some of the best sativas.
> also i made my seed order this mornin.. i got
> 
> T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
> ...


Nice little list the T!!! I think Don grew the Sensi Star.....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 6, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Real "Thai-stick" is really nice to smoke on a hot day in the shades drinking a Chang beer  Some of the best smoke I've had when travelling in Asia...not only the weed...but stay away from buying weed at the tourist places...that sh*t is the brick stuff...go up north where they grow for "their own" and u'll get some of the best sh*t for nuthing! I remember paying around 100$ for 1,5 oz, pretty dodgy though to carry, and be very very aware of that there are scammers, not in the sence they sell u something that's not what it supposed to be, but after picking ur stuff up keep ur eyes in ur neck open!!! Coruption is everywhere. What I mean is that the "seller" has contact w five'0 and when u paid for ur sh*t they come to pick u up. LULZ! Tiem to roll up me last NL...then it's back to Bubblegum
> 
> //good night all! Pc


haha thats exactly what happened to my cousin in jamaica. He bought an oz of weed and soon as they thought they were good to go here come jonny law. The law basically shook him down for whatever money he had on him. Im told it was a couple hundred bones. crazy stuff. 1BMM


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 7, 2010)

I grew/grow Sensi Star... hehe, one of my favorites,


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2010)

well T, if you need the low down on the Sensi Star don't think you could have a better place to go for advise. 

All good in the hood TLD?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2010)

Barbagseed was whisked up into an ice frenzy yesterday along with a small amount of trim and schwag I had sitting around, so I got an extra 1/4oz of fresh bubble hash to smoke...fekkin eyes are like canon balls this morning.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice haul of hippy crack, tho I would of maybe wanted more for a whole plant plus bits. Spoze anything is a bonus, smokesa smokesa smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

the sensi star is a heavy hitter for sure, real heavy indica. ayes like cannon balls eh D you have a few drams too many ?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 7, 2010)

hey d whats goood????
Ben a while...
Im kinda outta commision since the cam isnt working....'
But all is well....
And sensi star is a great smoke...
Wish i could get some ...cheifing some diablo og as of now....
The authorities closed over 500 of the 600 mj clubs today june7th in los angles..(long story)
So looks like im having to drive out far today....Gonna try some deathstar og .....(sensi star x sour d x og kush)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

holy [email protected] boys deathstar og sounds like it IS the green we are looking for


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy [email protected] boys deathstar og sounds like it IS the green we are looking for


I second that, and want some for myself! Sounds Supherb


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Barbagseed was whisked up into an ice frenzy yesterday along with a small amount of trim and schwag I had sitting around, so I got an extra 1/4oz of fresh bubble hash to smoke...fekkin eyes are like canon balls this morning.


Hahaha...! Good u made use of it! I just looked myself in the mirror, me eyes been totally and I mean totally red, like red patches all over for bout 5 days! Gotten some shitty virus infection and been caughing a lot hence the burst vessels in me eyes. Also I can barely hear anything since a week back...going to the doctor tomorrow to get this shit checked up!
Wish my eyes were red cuz another reason...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> Gonna try some deathstar og .....(sensi star x sour d x og kush)


I agree with the rest of the boys. That chit sounds amazing.

Hope that barbagseed hash smokes good.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

jus doing a latenigh puff puff pass through>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Well a million china men can't be wrong...Deathstar OG....that sounds like the Future.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

MR West, wtf....nearly fell off my chair when I second glanced that Avatar pics...ffs, lmao.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey D how goes the kamakazi experiment lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

thanx a milli D..


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey D how goes the kamakazi experiment lol.


Well the plants are okay, but they are not quite guerilla, more like jail bait bitches at the moment. Still sitting on my terrace - I had visitors so have not really been able to do much, although my old partner that was visiting certainly does like to smoke...pic below of the babies



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thanx a milli D..


No worries lad, anytime.

See here are the pics.

From the top (in the plastic container) you have the Dazey Jones, John Doe and Chemchiesel regular from seed.
Then you have 4 OG kush 2010, soon to be renamed "Divit Kush".
Then you have the Headband querilla girls. 2 of which are looking a bit lackluster....so it may just be the Dirty Dozen (12+1)



Rain here for the last two days....bah, bring back the sun please,

Peace, DST


----------



## GyrlGrower (Jun 9, 2010)

You're so lucky none of those balls burst before you noticed it!

I had a crop get seeded and cropped because of that. I was so sad... I love your journal, man. Pics are great. I wanna see more of Thelma. I'm subscribed now


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive got mates that like to smoke all my weed up, bloody moochers lol. Least were u are theres an availability to buy decent pot to bring with ya lol. I really miss the days were everyone in the sesh has their own smoke and its difrent to wot ur smoking lol. The headband has gone down very well and gone vertuly lol bar a few grams in the bottom of the jars lol. Ill have to plant some more of that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

babies look great D i bet its a lot less nerve wracking going out with them in Adam id be shitting bricks walking about with a box like that in this country. its getting late in the season though man you must be close to pushing them out the nest eh?


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive got mates that like to smoke all my weed up, bloody moochers lol. Least were u are theres an availability to buy decent pot to bring with ya lol. I really miss the days were everyone in the sesh has their own smoke and its difrent to wot ur smoking lol. The headband has gone down very well and gone vertuly lol bar a few grams in the bottom of the jars lol. Ill have to plant some more of that


I know, what happened to those days Westy!! Even in Scotia-land there was always a couple of bits of good hash kicking around.....nae mare though, just gash soap bar/henna



Don Gin and Ton said:


> babies look great D i bet its a lot less nerve wracking going out with them in Adam id be shitting bricks walking about with a box like that in this country. its getting late in the season though man you must be close to pushing them out the nest eh?


I was thinking about the transport to my current selected site...it's not too far so hopefully will be all good. I was going to put them out on Sunday what with me old china plate being in town, but his wife is also a non-smoker so we used every available minute we had just getting baked....quite funny being with someone who normally smokes tobacco with his weed (if he's lucky enough to get weed - mostly pooh hash) and converting him for the weekend....he was super impressed with the Bong rush!!
If the rain stays off for two minutes I'll stick a couple of girls out tonight after work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

ah hazy days wasted in the dam always great man. 

havent seen good hash in this country in years bloody shame id love to get my mits on some charras again cost me an arm n a leg but then again it has come all the way from india

good luck for the guerilla planting sesh bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

hey D, can i get some info on dazy jones ad og '10, is it an f2?


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Not much info on the Dazey Jones T. This is a new strain by a local guy in Amsterdam. He gave me my cut of Casey Jones and has also bred some of his own haze cross which I believe is called Devils Haze. I think this is a cross of both. As far as any details etc are concerned, I know as much as you now, haha

OG10, these are seeds I got from my last OG Kush run - these have been pollenated with some headband goo.. I just labelled the bag OG Kush 2010 so I wouldn't mix them up with my other OG Kush seeds I have left. So effectively like an accidental Headband cross....very interested to see what happens with these ones.


----------



## BlueChronic (Jun 9, 2010)

OG Headkush? haha really nice journal you have goin, just finished reading the entire thing. Definitely love your other veggies and various plants. 

Good vibes! ++++


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

BlueChronic said:


> OG Headkush? haha really nice journal you have goin, just finished reading the entire thing. Definitely love your other veggies and various plants.
> 
> Good vibes! ++++


Rep for reading the whole journal BC, good skillz....OG Headkush is hopefully gonna be a winner....

I love my greenhouse, just seeing some of the fruits from that....I have never eaten so many lettuces in one weekend, anyone got ideas for storing lettuce long term, not sure I could eat another one!! haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

cool, so its not a f2, its og kush x headband right?.. n i started my journal,link in my sig.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, so its not a f2, its og kush x headband right?.. n i started my journal,link in my sig.


Indeed.

Fek me check this out....I ordered one, they said it would take 10-14 days to ship....hahaha
http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/09062010/36/t/luxury-yacht-comes-free-custom-supercar-0.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

damn, serioulsy.. u can ride up on whatever beach you want and have the nicest ride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

thats crazy who would buy such a luxury yacht and motor in GREY lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

be nice in brown wood effect loll


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the plants are okay, but they are not quite guerilla, more like jail bait bitches at the moment. Still sitting on my terrace - I had visitors so have not really been able to do much, although my old partner that was visiting certainly does like to smoke...pic below of the babies
> 
> 
> No worries lad, anytime.
> ...


Awww Nice. They Look real happy in the green house/terrace. 1BMM Peace


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2010)

Man those look really good DST well done Sir


----------



## bender420 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice girls bro, everything looks ready for action.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

When the fek is it going to stop raining, I am going to start having tsunami dreams again!!! Epic 100 foot waves crashing down into the Dam....

Anyway, enough of my strange mind, Rain stopped play again yesterday so NAE guerilla gardening again! The wife reminded me that I have been waiting weeks to do it so another day is not going to do any harm.

Got fekkin moths in the greenhouse so getting a bit para about my clones for the next round. They are getting a bit stinky so the wife will not be best pleased if I bring them indoors either - plus the extreme lack of sun is pissing me off.

On a good note, my cauliflowers are booming man!! As are my broccoli, so all is well on the veg front. Blueberries are also starting to form and my onions, garlic and carrots are coming along a treat. I have also got my first flower on my cucumber plant and we should be getting a few butes of that....didn't know cucmbers had yellow flowers!

The flower room is all good, I have thrown the 3 cheese disasters in there to see if they show signs of sex. I have two clones from these and a 3rd on the go from the one cheese top that didn't root....so clones from all 3.

The Casey is coming down this weekend, and soon after the Headband phenos of 8-9 weeks (they got rock solid nugs on them already.) Next week it'll be the OG to come down....flushing them at the weekend.

Will update with pics at some point soon.

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a few for the masses.....

The two Caseys coming down at the weekend:



A nice OG Kush cola


Clones for the next run, ready and waiting...could the flowering girls please hurry up!!!


This is the Cheese Clone number 3 at the front. Looking hungry, she has been fed, lets hope she cheers up a bit soon.....fussy mother fukkers I tell ya


DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

damn that casey looks beaut man. any chance of a trans channel fairy  

man i hate to say this to ya but the cheese is missing the viney structure i think its dom to the worng side bru that said proof of the puddin is in the stuffin


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that casey looks beaut man. any chance of a trans channel fairy
> 
> man i hate to say this to ya but the cheese is missing the viney structure i think its dom to the worng side bru that said proof of the puddin is in the stuffin


was thinking the same thing lad, it's stem is thickening up, but the leaves are going quite skinny, funny cause it's Mom has a real viney stem and branch structure....we shall see lad.

me thinks someone close to you will have a CJ cut soon enough....the fairy already went his way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

theres time for it yet then i spose man.

ah yes id forgotten the fairy was in the country! i miss my grow so badly. in the time its taken me to not move house i could have done another full grow


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> theres time for it yet then i spose man.
> 
> ah yes id forgotten the fairy was in the country! i miss my grow so badly. in the time its taken me to not move house i could have done another full grow


That's a real pain, I am sure the coin would have been handy as well....but then you might find a place and be like, okay, gotta go now. You already handed your notice in for the old gaff?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

nah not yet dont want to jump ship with no where to go, so its at least a month or two before i can put a eed into dirt im like a crack whore fiending for it

hopefully itll be, yes well have it sign the next day move 28 days later pop beans but my life just aint that smooth hahaah


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

D congrats on your CJ harvest, she looks wonderful. Really wish I could share some of my Casey with you and try some of yours. 

That OG Kush looks sweet man, looks remarkably similar to my last run of OG. How is her smell, mine smelled like straight, lemon/pine/diesel/gasoline.

Some awesome veg getting ready for the next round, do you get anxious during mid run to start flowering the next round, LOL I do.


Donny, cannot wait for you start growing mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's some pics of some hanging CJ buds from this morgen....more updates to come.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> D congrats on your CJ harvest, she looks wonderful. Really wish I could share some of my Casey with you and try some of yours.
> 
> That OG Kush looks sweet man, looks remarkably similar to my last run of OG. How is her smell, mine smelled like straight, lemon/pine/diesel/gasoline.
> 
> ...


OG has got the mix of foostyness and diesel, love it!!!

You could say anxious I supose, but more due to the vast amount of plants I have at the mo!! that will change soon, down to normal levels soon.

EDIT: OGs and HEadbands are getting flushed tomorrow...count down begins


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats again, that CJ looks great. You must be stoked to have some full Jars soon. Looks delicious man, seems like she had a perfect flush.

How is the smell on the CJ, I am really curious about your CJ. She looks completely different from mine. I am wondering if yours is more sour diesel and indica dominant. 

Yeah having too many plants can most def cause a bit of anxiety, but that is more of a fun anxiety.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

Excuses for the shots that are out of focus (and the pics that include my slippers - hahaha).

Enjoy

[youtube]5efrJpD28TU[/youtube]

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Congrats again, that CJ looks great. You must be stoked to have some full Jars soon. Looks delicious man, seems like she had a perfect flush.
> 
> How is the smell on the CJ, I am really curious about your CJ. She looks completely different from mine. I am wondering if yours is more sour diesel and indica dominant.
> 
> Yeah having too many plants can most def cause a bit of anxiety, but that is more of a fun anxiety.


She has a real fake Fruity smell, like something Haribo would create (sweet company) that but also sour undertones. It's a great smoke, the smell also comes through in the taste, and the high is quite intense and actually quite energetic....so you are not plastered to the couch...absolutely great.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

That was super fun to watch, from clone to flush. 

Man that would be sweet if plant grew that fast in front of our eyes. Harvest in 3 mins 7 secs, what what.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Man that would be sweet if plant grew that fast in front of our eyes. Harvest in 3 mins 7 secs, what what.


Now that would be something, hehe.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

DST said:


> She has a real fake Fruity smell, like something Haribo would create (sweet company) that but also sour undertones. It's a great smoke, the smell also comes through in the taste, and the high is quite intense and actually quite energetic....so you are not plastered to the couch...absolutely great.



Very interesting, all the different phenos of CJ I have seen are way different visually, yet the description on the smell and effect is the same all across, including mine. 

Would agree with you on the effect, the intensity and energetic effect are both off the charts on CJ, and it makes for a great productive medicine for me.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Now that would be something, hehe.


LMAO, I cannot believe I am even imagining that, let me just clarify I am not on crack, just very imaginative.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey folks, here are some pics from my greenhouse:

Cauliflower...coming along nicely


Leeks, or what we call Prei (prnounced Pry)


One of my DPQ's....something munched on this...


Carrots just coming through...


Casey Jones....overfed slightly but not a biggy


Little Cucumbers starting off - with flower, how sweet!


Cucumber


Another Deep Purple Querkle enjoying the sun


I wish my brocolli was as tight as my MJ buds....


Red Pepper. got a few coming through


Group shot of the girls for the next round...cheese at the front with its hands in the air...like a right Cheesey Quaver


Baby Onions or Ui in het Nederlandes(kinda pronounced OW!!)


Slightly older onions...or Uien (OW-EN)


OG Kush loving the sun


 DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Excuses for the shots that are out of focus (and the pics that include my slippers - hahaha).
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


 This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

There you go mate, without music copyright bullshit....
[youtube]Y0xHAmlZ3Zg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2010)

In between the football matches we popped out to lay some of the guerilla girls. when we returned to the site I was happy becuase it didn't look like anyone had been there, the road to it was totally overgrown.....anyway, we shall see how it goes. It's planted in long grass/reeds close to a dijk so the ground was very moist, hopefully not to heavy for the, I did add some coco but didn't really dig too deep. I also added some organic feed I picked up at my garden centre, and some micro nutrient and ph control pellets. There are 8 reasonable looking girls out, and 3 not so great. 

Fingers crossed that it doesn't get munched by something, or destroyed by someone

My girls are planted in there.....


Sorry, bit out of focus!!


Slightly better....covered the bases with dead reeds, cleared the area they are planted in. This was a 7pm so looks like they get sun all day. It's all in the hands of the MJ god now


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

vid looks mental, shame the utube uk dunt like the music cuz it lends its self to these sorts of vids so well lol. Was gonna ask ya bout 1 of the dpq's, the leafs have gone funny on one of urs or is that a natural thing?


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I thought I'd let you all have a look at them before I chop them down this week. These have all been flushed except the Blackjack and Thelma, I just watered them with some of the run off from the flush. Thelma will go another couple of weeks I reckon. I think I spotted 1 nanner/seed developing on her (you'll maybe see it) I need to get her down soon as I want her dired and at least 1 week of cure before I go away...no one will be here to burp her regularly which is essential in the first week in the jar. 

Anyway, enough chat, on with the pics....I love Sunday, and I I love Summer, I love a few other things that start with S as well.

Various Headbands:










Little Headband (still alive after its nose dive last week)

Still a little bit dirty...lol


Thelma (Headband)







OG Kush:






Blackjack, will be flushed with some water in the next couple of days...on it's way out already...:




New York 47 (couldn't be assed moving it out of the hps light


Here's little Oscar the garbage bag compost kid (I haven't watered it once)


All the clones went into larger pots...getting ready to go inside for some 12/12 action.


And thats it for Sunday....off for a cup of tea noo....and possibly another

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> vid looks mental, shame the utube uk dunt like the music cuz it lends its self to these sorts of vids so well lol. Was gonna ask ya bout 1 of the dpq's, the leafs have gone funny on one of urs or is that a natural thing?


Is that the one that looks like it has been munched?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW!!! loooking uba frosty there D, bin straining my eyes looking for the nana. Is it the lump on thelmas right bresticle? Looks like its a seed bustin out. I bet oscas got a fifteen foot root systemin the bag lol searching out all trhe stale mositure.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

new page bump - for those on max posts per page


DST said:


> Well I thought I'd let you all have a look at them before I chop them down this week. These have all been flushed except the Blackjack and Thelma, I just watered them with some of the run off from the flush. Thelma will go another couple of weeks I reckon. I think I spotted 1 nanner/seed developing on her (you'll maybe see it) I need to get her down soon as I want her dired and at least 1 week of cure before I go away...no one will be here to burp her regularly which is essential in the first week in the jar.
> 
> Anyway, enough chat, on with the pics....I love Sunday, and I I love Summer, I love a few other things that start with S as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> WOW!!! loooking uba frosty there D, bin straining my eyes looking for the nana. Is it the lump on thelmas right bresticle? Looks like its a seed bustin out. I bet oscas got a fifteen foot root systemin the bag lol searching out all trhe stale mositure.


I think you got it, second pic, lower right mamery...


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

DST said:


> I think you got it, second pic, lower right mamery...


so maybe with out louis thelma threw a rod u think?


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> so maybe with out louis thelma threw a rod u think?


Quite possibly.....even after cloning I would always get 1 or 2 seeds per plant with the older headbands I grew, just the strain I guess.


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

god bless it lol the strain for ppl who dunt like cloning u get a few seeds and ya set again


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking good D, gettting ready to chop, right place, right time.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Top notch work bro, everything looks wonderful. Fucking beautiful guerrilla spot.

It just feels like yesterday when you cut the last batch of HB and BJ.

Congrats on nearing another harvest. 

How long did you take the CJ?


----------



## bender420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunday in a Summer with some Sativa, my fav.

Watching the WC and Laker vs Celtics tonight.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2010)

Holy crap mate, you got some mighty fine smokables there. I've missed this thread how? I'm here now tho and watching with envy


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Cheers guys, looking forward to getting the chopping over, my fingers are torn to buggery at the minute though, typing is fun!!

The CJ went to 8 1/2 weeks Bender.

Ok, back to the Burgers...smell like they ready


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy crap mate, you got some mighty fine smokables there. I've missed this thread how? I'm here now tho and watching with envy


Hey Oscar, welcome bud. I dont have my thread in my signature is probably why. Anyhoos, yer here now lad.

Ok, the burgers are def burning now....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't have a link in my sig either. I did have but then it disappeared and i aint put it back lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't have a link in my sig either. I did have but then it disappeared and i aint put it back lol


Don't think I have seen your journal either (same reason probably, I generally find peeps journals that way)....but if I remember rightly you have stopped growing for a while??

Gotta go to a bloody Toni and Guy show of some sort of bollox tonight...the mrs friend blah...gonna miss the footy, need to get out for a pint afterward though...at least I'll have some browny points, haha.

Take it easy Oscar.

Peace,

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah thats right i've stopped for a while coz i only grow for percy and i've got plenty so i thought it wasn't worth the risk. I've got a nice selection of weed that'll last ages.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said-17.html
Thats my journal, there is 4 or 5 grows in there. have a look if you get a minute. its not the best grow in the world but i've a great time doing it, laters Oscar


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Quite possibly.....even after cloning I would always get 1 or 2 seeds per plant with the older headbands I grew, just the strain I guess.


youll have that.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Mix of Casey Jones and Headband.









Still got Thelma, another Headband, my OG Kush's, Blackjack and NY47. Plenty more snipping to come....running out of time here, need to get them down so i think I'll take the blackjack and the NY47 a few days early, will allow me to cut them this weekend which will be shy of 10 weeks.

Take it easy,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

Special D, not special k lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

nice shots D.. .. why u gotta get em down.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice shots D.. .. why u gotta get em down.


I suddenly realised i am going away in a couple of weeks so need to get them hung, and then cured before then.....someone is coming in to look after things, but I don't trust them that much to be burping my bottle every day....not because I think they would steal anything, just because its a big ask for someone to burp several times every day....and to remember. Anyway, will only be knocking off a few days here and there......the only thing I am really bummed about is not being able to leave Thelma running longer....ah well.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

could u not leave thelma till u get back or is that too long? With that nana id of thought urd wanna chop her eraly?


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wooo hooooooo, beautiful harvest mate. Damn my mouth is watering looking at your Casey and Headband. Waiting desperately for my harvest. 

You are indeed a Headband lover. Have any of the breeders tapped into making some fem for HB?


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

im gonna plant a couple of casey jones bastad love childs today lol along with headband and vanilla kush


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wooo hooooooo, beautiful harvest mate. Damn my mouth is watering looking at your Casey and Headband. Waiting desperately for my harvest.
> 
> You are indeed a Headband lover. Have any of the breeders tapped into making some fem for HB?


I heard that Speedyseedz carry them, but not sure....I use my own seeds which I guess are fem/herm....Seems like the chemdawg linneage carries that little inbred herm trate....I have heard of the same happening with SourD, also the Casey throws out the odd seeds as well...



mr west said:


> im gonna plant a couple of casey jones bastad love childs today lol along with headband and vanilla kush


Sounds good Mr West.....I could leave Thelma but that would take her to 14 weeks by the time I get back......plus I need the room, the veg girls are itching to get into 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2010)

man its rare you see buds that finished round here!! i cant talk like haha, D that looks like a beezer harvest youve pulled there, you must be pulling well more than you can get through lad.

top work man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

[email protected] don.. im guilty for being impatient at times..


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man its rare you see buds that finished round here!! i cant talk like haha, D that looks like a beezer harvest youve pulled there, you must be pulling well more than you can get through lad.
> 
> top work man


Cheers, Don. you don't want to see my jars from my last harvest, haha.....ah well, that's what I do it for. I can't wait to take down the OG's, they are my best to date as far as I can see at the moment.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice mate, very nice. i'll have to go back and read through it all to see what your set up and stuff is. That fan looks like an expensive bit of kit.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Very nice mate, very nice. i'll have to go back and read through it all to see what your set up and stuff is. That fan looks like an expensive bit of kit.


Cheers Osc,

The fan came with the house when I bought it. hahah (and the house was very pricey, hehe) It is the ventilation system for the whole house and runs constantly. I have just pluged my system into that so the fan extracts the air straight out and through the houses ventilation system. When you go into our bathroom for example and turn the light on and bathroom extractor, that fan goes into full power and sucks like Debbie when she was doing Dallas....as most growers, I am still messing around with it from time to time to improve things..so I have changed it since the start of this journal as well.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

If your Avatar wasn't so gross cheese fairy, I would kiss ya the noo!!!!

So heres the dealio: Just checked the 3 crack whore Cheese stankers that I put into 12/12. Some of dem be male whores!!!

BX2 Cheese number 1 - looks like it's gonna be male - that's the last of my clones that is still rooting in. The father is a sorry site for sore eyes so is gonna get tossed in a few days.

BX2 Cheese number 2 -also looks like it is gonna be a Male whore...

Wait for it:

BX2 Cheese number 3 - MOTHER, yes I said it, Mother of my healthiest Cheese clone looks like it is gonna be a Regular non transexual, pussy for privates, down as rotten stanky Female. FEKKIN GET IN THERE. I think I have won the World Cup already. Seriously, it's not the best looking MJ plant you ever seen, but I am 100% I saw a Stigma coming out the only place on the plant that is possible for a stigma to grow. It's white and it looks like a healthy little root growing out the top of the plant!!! Fab.

And, get this, I think we may have just cracked our Chinese customer. We have an offer on the table from them....looks like it's gonna be a good summer folks.

Peace,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news D. You got the real deal cheese going ayy?


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

DST said:


> If your Avatar wasn't so gross cheese fairy, I would kiss ya the noo!!!!
> 
> So heres the dealio: Just checked the 3 crack whore Cheese stankers that I put into 12/12. Some of dem be male whores!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats DST mate, get nin there indeed mate. Im quite surprised u got two males. U gonna spuff something with any of the jizz?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey 1BMM, we shall see, early days on the cheese front.



mr west said:


> Congrats DST mate, get nin there indeed mate. Im quite surprised u got two males. U gonna spuff something with any of the jizz?


well lets see, as I said it is early days, just my thoughts on the first two, they just have that not slow to develop look, no pre hairs/pistil which 3 appears to have. If they are male I will wait until the clone has developed a bit of number2 and have a play around with that.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Some pics of the OG's...9 weeks flower.

before the chop







Good night,

DST


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mind blowing harvest bro, its is just gonna keep coming haan!

I bet this bitch stink amazing. The smell was so strong that while trimming her the smell was getting to my head. 

Another amazing harvest for Big Dizzle, very happy for you friend.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks bru......Oh she is going to be a foosty and mind blowing one for sure....I done the last of my OG when my friend came to visit so I am kinda fiending for a nice musty sweet fuelly joint!!! All the things I love.

At the weekend, NY47, ThelmaII, Blackjack, Outdoor HB are all coming down, and then my girls will go in Saturday afternoon to 12-12. When I say girls, the ones that I am posting in the next post.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I guess they should get their own post.

First up the Cheeses from seed, numbers 1-3.

Man Cheese (ready to be slaughtered)


Second Man cheese - also ready to be slaughtered. You can maybe just see the bollox forming. There are several so the jury is no longer out...the first 2 are 100% Manly.

And the 3rd Cheese from Seed (I think I will actually be able to pull something from this girl....
You can't really see due to the shots being under the HPS, but there is little white hairs in the tops.


And here is the clone from number 3...how lucky was that, the best clone turned out to be female. I do have 2 other clones of number 1 and 2 which I will grow out and take sticky white love pee from for later jizzing of selected bud. OG Kush Cheese me thinks!!! Or a Headband Cheese

And Don, I think it might just be developing that viney look to it......

Side shot


DST


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

So here we are. The list is as follows:
Thelma Headband markIII (no it's not an Escort!!)
OG Kush (several)
Casey Jones
Blackjack
Deep Purple Querkle (a few)
John Doe (sex unknown)
Chemchiesel (sex unknown)
Dazey Jones (sex unknown)
BX2 Cheese (and its mom)
OG Kush Headband backcross aka - Divit Kush

I think that's it...if I remember anything esle I will let you know natcho.

So here they are:

Left side: (BJ, CJ, OG, Thelma, Cheese)

Right side: More OG, DPQ's, JD, DJ, JD


Thelma markIII


Casey Jones


One of the OG's


The DPQ's (with the sun shining on them, lol - they are nice and green honest guv'nor)



And the last of the flowering girls: (Thelma pic not here btw)

The New York 47 - big donkey cola - totally unable to support itself


My outdoor Headband finished inside (previous Mom to my last run)


Peace, DST
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/24june-new-run-13026/996299-veg-girls2-ready-12-12/


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

cheese works best if u top it, asa single cola it dunt yeild much. looking great mate, wish i could let my girls see the real sun but not till its leagle


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese works best if u top it, asa single cola it dunt yeild much. looking great mate, wish i could let my girls see the real sun but not till its leagle


Am a bit para about topping it since the last time they freaked out...so if you see at the top where the nodes are off, I am just going to bend it and twist it to prmote more main colas, plus i think I will switch it to flower at the weekend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Am a bit para about topping it since the last time they freaked out...so if you see at the top where the nodes are off, I am just going to bend it and twist it to prmote more main colas, plus i think I will switch it to flower at the weekend.


ive never heard of that method.. i guess its kind like super cropping. everything looks green as grass, keep it up


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't top the cheese i just bend it over when its young -insert smutty joke here- and that makes all the lower branches bigger than the main stem. Your cheese does look cheesy DST, its got that zigzag node thing going on. I know you've prolly gone into how you BX'd the cheese but can you tell me lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

so u keping a mother?


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive never heard of that method.. i guess its kind like super cropping. everything looks green as grass, keep it up


Kinda the same thing but a little less brutal. I would have super cropped it if it was taller I think, but again just want to take it easy on it. I have taken a pic for you to show you. 



oscaroscar said:


> I don't top the cheese i just bend it over when its young -insert smutty joke here- and that makes all the lower branches bigger than the main stem. Your cheese does look cheesy DST, its got that zigzag node thing going on. I know you've prolly gone into how you BX'd the cheese but can you tell me lol


I was gifted the seeds from a mate in the UK so not really sure of exact details, soz mate. Exactly what I was describing. Here is a pic for you guys. I bent this over this evening before the football (bah!!!) The top has already started to turn back up, and I should have around 5 decent tops there.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/996912d1276722224-club-600-cimg8124.jpg



mr west said:


> so u keping a mother?


Think I'll probably clone from this one at the weekend before she goes into the potting shed. that'll give me a couple of weeks to get the clone up and running before I leave it in the hands of my mate (god help us all, hahaha)


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

dank dairy cheese x cheese bx2 i think they was, or so a littel fairy told me. The boys at Dank Dairy reversed the uk cheese cut to make a male to make the seeds using silver sulphate or something lol. Oscars right bout the zigzaggin nodes, quite often wen i top my cheese the node just takes over and its like nothing happend lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry can some1 educate me on this bx2 thingy, cheers lol


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> sorry can some1 educate me on this bx2 thingy, cheers lol


Ok, so from oor mans description above, what I make of it is.
UK Cheese been giving a quick operation to turn it into a man (do they stick willies on them, hahahaha) That has then been crossed by the milkmen at DankDairyCheese company (I would love to work at that Dairy farm...I used to work for a Dairy when I was a lad delivering milk for them hehe) I guess this has been done with two different phenos, producing the seeds, BX1, and BX2....These ones are BX2, although that cheekey little fairy also dropped of a BX1...sheesh she is a minx, hahaha. I only have 1 of the precious BX1 seeds left so I am gonna try that ron.

Hope you are as unconfused as me.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

are Dank Dairys a uk company then, i havent investigated them really i know theres a forum for them somewhere on cannaseures site.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

This is who registered the Dankdairyseed.com website:
Registrant:

greenstream
12-14 vivian road

birmingham 
b170ds
UK

Domain name: dankdairyseeds.com

Created on: 2006-05-28
Expires on: 2012-05-28

Administrative contact:
Technical Support
3rd Floor Prospero House, 241 Borough High St.

Birmingham based.......not surprising then. The website is no longer running as far as I can see...


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive delt with the guys at vivian rd, bunch of stoners like us really with thik brummy accents.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive delt with the guys at vivian rd, bunch of stoners like us really with thik brummy accents.


Cheese Cobb anyone? hahaha. When the Big Bhudda cheese first reared it's head in the Grey Area, that was from lads from Brummie land. So is greenstream a shop or something Westy? gonna look on Companies House.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

I havent been there so cant say, think its on an industrial estate too far for me to drive lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah its a hydro shop lol http://www.greenstream.co.uk/closed.asp


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

Well this is their website, def a hydro store...so basically looks like these are the punters behind DankDairy...or not?

http://www.greenstream.co.uk/closed.asp


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

Its hard to say for sure cuz of all the cloak and dagger, some things are leagle and some arent and i think breeding is one of those thats not leagle lol, not in this country anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so from oor mans description above, what I make of it is.
> UK Cheese been giving a quick operation to turn it into a man (do they stick willies on them, hahahaha) That has then been crossed by the milkmen at DankDairyCheese company (I would love to work at that Dairy farm...I used to work for a Dairy when I was a lad delivering milk for them hehe) I guess this has been done with two different phenos, producing the seeds, BX1, and BX2....These ones are BX2, although that cheekey little fairy also dropped of a BX1...sheesh she is a minx, hahaha. I only have 1 of the precious BX1 seeds left so I am gonna try that ron.
> 
> Hope you are as unconfused as me.
> ...


lol, im still confused...


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

all bx means is back crossed, so bx1 is back cross one and so on, id of thought either was gonna be cheesey cuz its the same plant with extra dick bit to make the seeds lol


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

you'd hope cheese crossed with cheese would give something a little bit cheesey....lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

like ripe ear cheese from a piercing they are very cheesey


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

I like my cheese with a big bit of rare steak.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

rare steak is nice


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

So it was the last of the chopping this morning. then all my veg girls went into flower. Changed the light tower a bit, put the carbon can vertically as well and raised the tower for the girls that will be up on the shelfs, the carbon can is sitting on a flower pot with holes drilled into it for extra ventilation. 

Without further adoo....


Thelma pre and post chop - nicely flushed








New York 47 pre and post chop - spot the seed in the cola - I also got a couple of seeds from the last run as well. I am stopping with the NY47 after this...seeds in the bank though.




See the seed?


I'm a 45..


This is from left to right Thelma, Blackjack/NY47/some headband in the back, then the OG Kush. The first lot of Headband is now in paper bags finishing off then into the jars.



the new lot...

My can on the pot


Overview:


Upper Left


upper right (the cfl's where just there whilst I was cleaning and setting up...I kept the hps's off due to moving of plugs, timers, etc...


Lower rightside


Leftside


Lonely little cheese


And here are my clones (Og Kush, BX2 Cheese, Casey Jones, Thelma-Headband)


Thanks for watching

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Jun 19, 2010)

One hell of a harvest bro. All the smokes looks so delicious, Thelma is just a true beaut.

All the clones and seedlings look wonderful and healthy. 

Next round's line up, wooooooo hoooooooooo.

Thelma Headband markIII (no it's not an Escort!!)
OG Kush (several)
Casey Jones
Blackjack
Deep Purple Querkle (a few)
John Doe (sex unknown)
Chemchiesel (sex unknown)
Dazey Jones (sex unknown)
BX2 Cheese (and its mom)
OG Kush Headband backcross aka - Divit Kush


One Sexy Biatch
View attachment 1001362


Read some discussion about the back crossing and making seeds of clone only strains. I am not sure if that is the case but the cheese but the a lot take a clone of their fav girl, followed by spraying it with some colloidal silver to cause the female clone to start producing males. This pollen then is used to makes seeds on on the flowers from the original clone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 19, 2010)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very well done mate and a lovely bit of variety toboot. I can only imagine what it smells like in there but my imagination tells me that its good lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

dude how many have you got in that cupboard man haha harvest looks a treat man really.

whats next in the line up then D?


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Yeah baby yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2010)

bender420 said:


> One hell of a harvest bro. All the smokes looks so delicious, Thelma is just a true beaut.
> 
> All the clones and seedlings look wonderful and healthy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bender, I will look into that. Know anywhere you can order it? haha.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Thanks bru.


oscaroscar said:


> Very well done mate and a lovely bit of variety toboot. I can only imagine what it smells like in there but my imagination tells me that its good lol


Its getting better all the time! I smoked a few bongs of the Headband that is in the paper bag, oh, and I had a joint, seems to do the damage as per script, sour fruit smell once dry with stinky fuelly (armpit like as Westy puts it) tinge.

Oh, And I smoked a bong of the OG Kush, that is smelling terrific, real musty, the most instense diesel smell I have wiffed to date. The smoke is a thick and creamy in the bong as you would expect with a heavy indica based weed. Love it!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude how many have you got in that cupboard man haha harvest looks a treat man really.
> 
> whats next in the line up then D?


Here it is mate:
Thelma Headband markIII (no it's not an Escort!!)
OG Kush (several)
Casey Jones
Blackjack
Deep Purple Querkle (a few)
John Doe (sex unknown)
Chemchiesel (sex unknown)
Dazey Jones (sex unknown)
BX2 Cheese (and its mom)
OG Kush Headband backcross aka - Divit Kush

I have alos got 2 Caseys from seed, another Kush.

In the clones theres 4 OGkush, 3 Thelma, 1 cheese, 1 Casey Jones. Will also clone one of the DPQ's when I know it's sex.



mr west said:


> Yeah baby yeah!!!!!!!


Cheers peeps,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2010)

damn man thats quite a line up of genetics, nice


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi folks,

Some Sunday pics for you. (the ball is not full size BTW)



Onions


Bags of OG Kush and Headband


Headband


Strelitzia


OG Kush


A Little Pea shoot


We love vuvulezas, and the jabulani!!! Yeh!!!


Early Jasmine flowers


I just realised this picture could be any cucumber, but it did actually come from my greenhouse. super tasty as well.


My hanging roses are all blooming


And the first of my Cherry Toms are coming through


Have a great Sunday!!!

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Well if you have never had the pleasure of seeing a pair of Cheesey Baws....well here you go.

Light was playing up, and I even took this photo on manual focus...shakey hands this morning, hahaha

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2010)

christ your just showing off now D hahhhahaha everything looks champion barring the vuvuzela's i realise its part of thier heritage but ffs it sounds like a swarm of wasps has nested in the telly hahah 

cheesey baws ahah 

have a good one man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

ya.. sounds like it would mad distracting as hell.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 20, 2010)

All you plants are looking great keep up the good work !!! 

Subed!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Those paper bags look delightful. I like the idea of paper bags coz if you forget to burp a jar it can take ages to get that hay smell back out and sometimes it still lingers.
I can see how a plastic monstrosity is a part of the heritage and culture, all its doing is annoying the crap out of everyone and making a fortune for a factory owner somewhere in china. 
BTW the man cheese looks kinda cheesy, well done mate


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

Vuvuzelas originate from the fans who use to take big cow horns to the game. And if you seen the horns on those beasts I am sure it is a lot safer if peeps just have plastic ones. I know it annoys a lot of people, but I have kinda got use to it now, I guess I just associate the noise with the game now. From a young age I always thought that World Cups always sounded different to British games, and I guess that the tendency to bring instruments into it.

Thats all I am gonna say, I quite often open my patio doors and give the vuvu a bit of a blast, hahaha......


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Vuvuzelas originate from the fans who use to take big cow horns to the game. And if you seen the horns on those beasts I am sure it is a lot safer if peeps just have plastic ones. I know it annoys a lot of people, but I have kinda got use to it now, I guess I just associate the noise with the game now. From a young age I always thought that World Cups always sounded different to British games, and I guess that the tendency to bring instruments into it.
> 
> Thats all I am gonna say, I quite often open my patio doors and give the vuvu a bit of a blast, hahaha......


I think they are so annoying + TV comentators always talk a lot of sh*t so I keep the sound off and music on!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 20, 2010)

Good God Those Headband look drool worthy D. Cant wait to make some room and try that one out. Have a good one bru. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> I think they are so annoying + TV comentators always talk a lot of sh*t so I keep the sound off and music on!


Each to their own Cal...hehe.



1badmasonman said:


> Good God Those Headband look drool worthy D. Cant wait to make some room and try that one out. Have a good one bru. 1BMM


The smoke is very nice as well...so far. Still needs a bit of time. Thelma is drying, can't wait to get my Gnashers into her..hehe.

Have a good week folks..

DST


----------



## bender420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn D, you are killin it with all the plants. 

Really an amazing job, you are a very well rounded grow. 

I have been admiring your outdoor vegetables for a while, I have been trying to grow some easy stuff outside but I facing a huge problem. My tap water is filthy with really high ppms and a lot of chlorine and chloramine. I tried to grow some jasmine with tap water and it did terrible, but once I started using RO the plant started getting better immediately. I cannot afford a chlorine filter at the moment, but once I get that I will be ready to grow some vegetables so I will definitely need some pointers from you. 

Keep the pictures coming man. 

Your line up for the next round looks off the hook.

BTW Colloidal Silver is also consumed by humans. There are numerous ways to get it and you can also make it your self. A lot of pharmacies or natural food stores carry it, I am not sure which brands are better for our purpose. Haven't looked into the specifics, never felt the need. I am very lucky to be in Cali with access to a lot of amazing strains. 

I have popped very few beans in the 10 months or so of growing, it is hard to convince my self to do because with clones from good sources you can get a great pheno and also I hate the time spent in sexing the plant. But looking at all the awesome grows from seed I want to pop a few more. I still got some og18 x skunk laying around some where.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 21, 2010)

DST said:


> So it was the last of the chopping this morning. then all my veg girls went into flower. Changed the light tower a bit, put the carbon can vertically as well and raised the tower for the girls that will be up on the shelfs, the carbon can is sitting on a flower pot with holes drilled into it for extra ventilation.
> 
> Without further adoo....
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Some Sunday pics for you. (the ball is not full size BTW)
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Well if you have never had the pleasure of seeing a pair of Cheesey Baws....well here you go.
> 
> Light was playing up, and I even took this photo on manual focus...shakey hands this morning, hahaha
> 
> DST


Picture bump to the next page for my mate DST. 

Fucking all perfect pictures man. Amazing plants from top to bottom. I showed a friend of mine your grow and he is a head band like you, and guess what he loved your head band, gave you many compliments.

Tight horns and WC ball shots. It must be a fun to have your personal vuvuzela, they are that common it the states, I want one . 

Your pictures are always so much fun to look at, keep em coming dawg.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Bender, thanks for the bumps and comments.

Interesting to hear about your Jasmine. I really love Jasmines, the smell from them is just soooo amazing. I also think they are good to keep in your home if you are a bit para about smells as well, once they flower that is all you are going to be smelling. And the blooms are tiny little things. If we ever decide to have a child and it's a girl. it will be called Jasmine (after my Grandmother.) We are trying again with 2 of our Jasmines outside. I have got them in 70 litre pots so hopefully the cold temps won't kill them like it did last year. When we put them out the top layer of vines and leaves went black!! Very strange, but they bounced back well. Fingers crossed!

Cheers bru,

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey peeps, well I took a saunter along to my little secret guerilla grow...ffs, I had to leave the bike half way the road has become that overgrown to just get to the place. Anyway, after walking the rest of the way I discover the site is exactly the same...I start to think, how the fuk do I get back into where I was....anyway, a few jaggy netles later this is what I saw. There are 9 left, the 2 little ones have gone awol! A couple have been getting munched (which was the next go off) I had prepared a spray bottle in a feeble atempt to keep micro critters at bay....I only went and left that in my grow room at home...too busy making sure the nute feed I was giving them was ready!! Douche bag.

So I started to clear a few more reeds away, and this time managed to stab myself in the finger (I even wore gloves this time) The blood was pouring out of my glove, so if the old NCIS get down there...I am fooked, ahahaha. I tried stopping the flow with some leaves of a reed but that wasn't happening, the blood was flowing too quick. So I held my hand over my head and wrapped it with the glove and cycled home looking like I had murdered someone and burried them out in the wasteland, haha (Just to be clear..I didn't do anyone over, it was just a cut in my finger!)

Well they seem to be growing which is a relief. Lets hope the patch stays undetected. Heres the pics I managed to take one handed whilst balancing the camera with my chin.

Bit out of focus...this is the first 1 handed chin balancing shot...they get better


The middle one is reaching for the sky




Bit of a stretch, but hey ho


DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 21, 2010)

LMAO funny story D. Seems the outdoors has a bit of a challenge factor to growing lol. Ive had my share of mishaps already. Plants looking mighty healthy. What kind of nutes you feeding?. Hope your finger gets better lol. good read. 1BMM


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice update !! 

Loved the story bro just made me feel right there with you, hold the finger for 2 minutes for a small cut the white blood cells will build up brother taught me that at a angel game never forget it!!!

Been wanting to do the same thing still planing on it just need a clone or two to get me started don't really care about yield or how big they get first time out is just to see if its possible with out it doing the disappearing act!

Rock on man keep growing strong!!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> LMAO funny story D. Seems the outdoors has a bit of a challenge factor to growing lol. Ive had my share of mishaps already. Plants looking mighty healthy. What kind of nutes you feeding?. Hope your finger gets better lol. good read. 1BMM


I started the girls in a 14-16-18 soil mix that I use for clones and seedlings. Then I added some organic pooh later on, you just sprinkle on top! lovely smelling stuff. Then when I planted I had some of my recycled coco from my last grow, threw some of that down, also some Kalk which is an organic product I use, rich in microbio organisms and magnesium. Helps keep the ph balanced as well.
When I went along yesterday I gave the half strength Supermix Grond (Ground) from Bio Nova. The soil along there looked very moist when I put them in, and it has a sort of clay feel to it......they seem to be reasonably happy.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice update !!
> 
> Loved the story bro just made me feel right there with you, hold the finger for 2 minutes for a small cut the white blood cells will build up brother taught me that at a angel game never forget it!!!
> 
> ...


At first I was, shit a cut, and when I took the glove off I was a bit surprised, the stuff was really pouring out quick stylee.....

Exactly, for me this is like a test, just to see if they can stay for the duration.....will be interesting whatever happens. I still got 4 girls to put out somewhere else...not sure what's going to happen to them now.

Thanks for stopping by guys, catch you later.

DST

EDIT: Sun is back!! Yipee!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I started the girls in a 14-16-18 soil mix that I use for clones and seedlings. Then I added some organic pooh later on, you just sprinkle on top! lovely smelling stuff. Then when I planted I had some of my recycled coco from my last grow, threw some of that down, also some Kalk which is an organic product I use, rich in microbio organisms and magnesium. Helps keep the ph balanced as well.
> When I went along yesterday I gave the half strength Supermix Grond (Ground) from Bio Nova. The soil along there looked very moist when I put them in, and it has a sort of clay feel to it......they seem to be reasonably happy.
> 
> 
> ...


 hope your hand heals up quick man. and good luck on the guerilla babies.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow thats an amazing update!!!!
I really admire the density of your buds.....and posts 
As usaul, nicely done, yet allittle too much too digest for my liking Brada Lou....(You shold be getting paid for this.... as we move forward we find our lives our much bigger than growing cannnibis ....We are true scientists, lovers of life, literature, and captuers of the beauty in our world)
Now only if i had a better view.... kind of bad veiw from isle 25, left center.....looks like the crowds on their toes now....


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hope your hand heals up quick man. and good luck on the guerilla babies.


Cheers bud. It's doing good, keeping fingers crossed for the girls in the wild.



323cheezy said:


> Wow thats an amazing update!!!!
> I really admire the density of your buds.....and posts
> As usaul, nicely done, yet allittle too much too digest for my liking Brada Lou....(You shold be getting paid for this.... as we move forward we find our lives our much bigger than growing cannnibis ....We are true scientists, lovers of life, literature, and captuers of the beauty in our world)
> Now only if i had a better view.... kind of bad veiw from isle 25, left center.....looks like the crowds on their toes now....


Hey Cheezey, nice to see you over here. Thanks for the kind words, for me I am already getting paid bru, I don't pay for my kind. There are only certain people I speak to my grow about. So I like RIU as a place to talk about what I love doing, growing.....and also communicating. And thankfully, like too few things in life, you can be rewarded for what you put into something, regardless of whether you are given some physical asset as a reward or not.

Bit of a shame about Bafana Bafan tonight! At least they put up a fight and beat the French. Good luck everyone tomorrow!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

hahah true suffering for the cause! whats sort of bad ass bush makes you bleed that much tho D!?!? sounds like some bear ghrylls shit lol.

im itching to go and have a look at mine but i have no idea whether they'll be anywhere near close to done!? i imagine a normal 9 week flowering strain taking a few weeks longer than that outdoors right?!

stay up man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2010)

We've just had the longest day (around 18 hours of light) so i doubt they'll be any where near ready, prolly no pre flowers yet lol go back at the end of sept. You could borrow a mates dog and "stumble" across them lol to have a look coz they might need bending over so they don't get noticed. Years ago my mate grew some bagseed out in the sticks and they were kin huge but he took em near the end of aug and if i knew then what i know now i woulda told him to leave to grow a bit/lot more IMO they were about 5 weeks if indoor


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

wot times the piss test osca?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Ok, so from oor mans description above, what I make of it is.
> UK Cheese been giving a quick operation to turn it into a man (do they stick willies on them, hahahaha) That has then been crossed by the milkmen at DankDairyCheese company (I would love to work at that Dairy farm...I used to work for a Dairy when I was a lad delivering milk for them hehe) I guess this has been done with two different phenos, producing the seeds, BX1, and BX2....These ones are BX2, although that cheekey little fairy also dropped of a BX1...sheesh she is a minx, hahaha. I only have 1 of the precious BX1 seeds left so I am gonna try that ron.
> 
> Hope you are as unconfused as me.
> ...


better late than neve my mum used 2 say lol.

thanks kinda understand now. cheers bro  now some catching up 2 do


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> wot times the piss test osca?


2 o'clock mate. I hope i pass. 5 weeks should be enough. You can buy stuff that is supposed to give you a negative sample but there is no way i would trust owt like that. It was the first few days that i missed smoking most but after that you kinda just forget about it. It was worse last year coz i was growing and i had temptation right under my nose lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

thank for the heads up osc man, yeah summer solstice has just been eh so really ive got about 9 weeks from now  balls hahah


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thank for the heads up osc man, yeah summer solstice has just been eh so really ive got about 9 weeks from now  balls hahah


Indeed, Oscar nailed it there. The plants will only start flowering as the light to dark period starts to change...so 9-10 weeks from now...well we're use to the waiting I suppose,lol.
Good luck with the wee test Osc.....10 minutes fae now.

Cheese pics to come soon. See what you lads think.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

aye true that im used to the waiting but im still comin to terms with the patience bit hahaha

hope ya passed osc! he's probably going to be a while repsonding i reckon he'll be chonging a fatty right about now

roll on cheese hahahah the irony your mob call them cheese rolls.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2010)

Male Cheese Clone


Male cheese clone side


Flowering cheese:




Cheese Clone - girly version 1.x




Looking into the grow today:



Watch cha reckon Cheese Gurus fae the Island?

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

cool, u gonna flower a male out?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep i passed, thank fuck lol i knew 5 weeks without a smoke would be enough. 
Both your male and female cheeses look pretty cheesey to me mate, thin branches and zig zaggy nodes. Its the closest seed version i've seen should be a corker.
Don it won't be 9 weeks from now it'll be 9 weeks from when the days start to be about half and half, IMO it'll be ready about 5 weeks after the equinox but i'm only guessing
BTW i'm gonna have 3 month cured cheese spliff that i rolled yesterday lol its gonna be savoured like a fine cigar. i'm waiting til the missus goes to work about 6ish to light the fucker so i have NO interuptions lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

thats gonna be a nice smoke.. +rep on the will power


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yep i passed, thank fuck lol i knew 5 weeks without a smoke would be enough.
> Both your male and female cheeses look pretty cheesey to me mate, thin branches and zig zaggy nodes. Its the closest seed version i've seen should be a corker.
> Don it won't be 9 weeks from now it'll be 9 weeks from when the days start to be about half and half, IMO it'll be ready about 5 weeks after the equinox but i'm only guessing
> BTW i'm gonna have 3 month cured cheese spliff that i rolled yesterday lol its gonna be savoured like a fine cigar. i'm waiting til the missus goes to work about 6ish to light the fucker so i have NO interuptions lmao


Nice one Oscar, so an hour and a half to go b4 u get lost in spce.

D mate cheeseytastic ::::::::::::::::::>joint>


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, u gonna flower a male out?


Got 2 of the ones from seed that are male. they are in the spare room saoking up normal daylight.

Will need to consult the cheese fairy to see if she minds me passing on one of these studs to bread....



oscaroscar said:


> Yep i passed, thank fuck lol i knew 5 weeks without a smoke would be enough.
> Both your male and female cheeses look pretty cheesey to me mate, thin branches and zig zaggy nodes. Its the closest seed version i've seen should be a corker.
> Don it won't be 9 weeks from now it'll be 9 weeks from when the days start to be about half and half, IMO it'll be ready about 5 weeks after the equinox but i'm only guessing
> BTW i'm gonna have 3 month cured cheese spliff that i rolled yesterday lol its gonna be savoured like a fine cigar. i'm waiting til the missus goes to work about 6ish to light the fucker so i have NO interuptions lmao


Nice one Oscar, well done, and I am sure that J was one to be remembered!




mr west said:


> Nice one Oscar, so an hour and a half to go b4 u get lost in spce.
> 
> D mate cheeseytastic ::::::::::::::::::>joint>


Thanks Fred, you knows it.

D

p.s well done England....and the USA, a team to watch in the future for sure.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking good as always dst. My browser did something weird when I hit view first unread and put me in your journal right where you started your vertical grow. Took me an hour of reading to realize it. But on the flip side, I got to see how much your skills have improved since the begining. Your plants look hella healthier now. Good shit bro.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2010)

> p.s well done England....and the USA, a team to watch in the future for sure.


I agree. How bout them yanks. I was thinking that US football is here to stay. Great group of guys. The algerians looked a bit dirty in sections of the match.

Love your buds too there DST.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2010)

looks the part man nice viney structure, but the true tell is the whiff, that one in flower should be giving off a right old pen and ink


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks the part man nice viney structure, but the true tell is the whiff, that one in flower should be giving off a right old pen and ink


My whole room stinks, it's got curing weed, drying weed, growing weed.....not sure my nose is that advanced but I can tell you one thing, the little male clone I have sitting in my living room "Hones" something terrible...which is a good sign.

EDIT: I cut the two original cheese males down yesterday, some of the male flowers had already started to open so I bagged up some of the male jizz and freezered it.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

Visited the guerilla site yesterday. Some of the girls have been getting munched. I gave them a good spraying with my bug repellant so lets hope they are left along for a while to get going again. Some pics:








Bit stretchy:






DST


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 26, 2010)

Growing good for yea out there, keep the updates coming!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

Here are some morning shots of my Headband Cali Orange cross.









DST


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Growing good for yea out there, keep the updates coming!


thanks for the visit lad. I tried to clear a bit more space for them....but was wary of making them too exposed of course. I spotted some guys fishing on the other side of the canal so fingers crossed they remain undercover.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

that cali headband orange fukers huge mate well jellyarse lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 27, 2010)

That cali orange headband looks like its gonna be HUGE, that main cola is crazy. Is it getting finished outside? I wish i'd looked for a good outdoor spot


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

yeh, it'll be done outside so I am hoping for a monster. It's in a 10 gallon pot so has potential.....

28 degrees in my living room and it's only Cowboy time


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

wtf is cowboytime?


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> wtf is cowboytime?


Ten to Ten -to- Ten To Ten (in the tune of the old cowboy song)

I thought this was hilarious......do you think Capello talked like this to his squad, hahahaha

[youtube]obixCOVTVwY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2010)

DST said:


> yeh, it'll be done outside so I am hoping for a monster. It's in a 10 gallon pot so has potential.....
> 
> 28 degrees in my living room and it's only Cowboy time


i have no idea how to read degrees Celcius, and i dont know wth Cowboy time is either.

But if your referring to it being hot and early i understand completely. its 85f(i'll go convert it, cuz i wanna kno and its 29c. pretty much the same) and its 9:31am.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 28, 2010)

Checking In 2 Sub Dude, I dont have time to read it all now, but il b back.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Ten to Ten -to- Ten To Ten (in the tune of the old cowboy song)
> 
> I thought this was hilarious......do you think Capello talked like this to his squad, hahahaha
> 
> [youtube]obixCOVTVwY[/youtube]


And bring ya fuckin dinner! thats hilarious. 
If only Crapello was more like that and rooney wasn't overweight, unfit and spoiled we may have had a better chance of losing 2-1 instead of 4-1 lmfao


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have no idea how to read degrees Celcius, and i dont know wth Cowboy time is either.
> 
> But if your referring to it being hot and early i understand completely. its 85f(i'll go convert it, cuz i wanna kno and its 29c. pretty much the same) and its 9:31am.


Basically yup, early and hot...same temps here, and that was inside in the shade....it's been cooler in my grow room, hahaha.



XxNinjaxX said:


> Checking In 2 Sub Dude, I dont have time to read it all now, but il b back.


Yer a better man than me if you read through this whole thread....lol.



oscaroscar said:


> And bring ya fuckin dinner! thats hilarious.
> If only Crapello was more like that and rooney wasn't overweight, unfit and spoiled we may have had a better chance of losing 2-1 instead of 4-1 lmfao


That was def the best bit, "bring ya fukin dinner"....never heard that before!!! hehe


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jun 28, 2010)

DST said:


> I started the girls in a 14-16-18 soil mix that I use for clones and seedlings. Then I added some organic pooh later on, you just sprinkle on top! lovely smelling stuff. Then when I planted I had some of my recycled coco from my last grow, threw some of that down, also some Kalk which is an organic product I use, rich in microbio organisms and magnesium. Helps keep the ph balanced as well.
> When I went along yesterday I gave the half strength Supermix Grond (Ground) from Bio Nova. The soil along there looked very moist when I put them in, and it has a sort of clay feel to it......they seem to be reasonably happy.
> 
> Holy smokes bru. Had to check up on ya. Im quite sure your mix is going to produce some beauties. I catch ya on the flip side bru. 1bmm.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey peeps, this'll be the last pic update for a while. Will be back in a few weeks with more.

Here we go:

Thelma Headband MarkIII



OG Kush:



Divit Kush - upstairs getting lanky...


Deep Purple Querkles




Casey Jones:


Baby Casey Jones from Seed:


Starting to get frosty...smells quite strong already, almost fruity at the moment....kinda reminds me of the smell from the NY47...hopefully cheeseyness prevail.....


And here's a little Looking In shot.....


Enjoy, laters, 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

very frosty, shame its not honking cheese at u yet mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 29, 2010)

Great update mate, looking forward to the next one, they should be monsters by then
Whats going on RIU? Its been so quiet for over a week


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Great update mate, looking forward to the next one, they should be monsters by then
> Whats going on RIU? Its been so quiet for over a week


funny, was thinking that as well. maybe the world cup...lmao, i'll be away to that in a couple of days...god I am boring myself talking about it haha.
......see your lads seem to be doing well in the cricket?


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive givwen up watching sports lol. I recon its the lovely weather is a reason its so quiet. Or everyones got plenty of weed an is too stoned to post. im always here tho


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Well the games today have been fairly gash....watching the spain game at the mo....snoozzzzzzzzze


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2010)

im watchin my m8 play fallout 3 on my station lol and shmoking a bud or 3 of last bits of head band yummy>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 29, 2010)

easy D mate looking lovley as always bro 

hope ur good?

fingerez


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2010)

nice pics. 
enjoy ya trip too man..


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok folks, take it easy and I'll catch up with you all on the flip side of the World Cup.

Plants are being left for two weeks with a friend...a non grower....so pray to the Ganja gods that my girls will be okay, and my little clones will be hunky dory. Worse thing that can happen is that they'll be a little thirsty, I hope.

laters, peace out

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey D looking like a Thrilling game for you at the world cup bru. Holland and spain. Welp I say go holland lol. Late 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

That jus shows u how quiet riu has been. DST last post was 11 days ago and hes left the coutry for a trip away. Normaly there would be some bollocks getting chatted al accross his thread and maybe carried on onto other ppls thread. Except its a ghost town everywhere


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

yup.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/8IbeJ-7hqkg&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


----------



## bender420 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yoooo yooo yoooo yoooo. 

Thought I would drop by and talk some random shit, what West was talking about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

Go netherlands!...


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

I was hoping that germany would make it to the final and be beten by the dutch lol that would of been funny


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2010)

Bringing me back to another time with the Specials there buddy. I had some thing where I acted like a little rude boy for a few months. Too funny. I sure was a twat sometimes back in the day.

I'm thinking DST swung someway to make it into the final tomorrow. I can't wait to see what those of his are going to look like by the time he gets.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah be a nice3 update wen he gets back forsure lol. Wonder how much bigger his outdoor stuffs got lol specialy the cali orange headband


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2010)

yea, he's in 4 a suprise.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah lads cant wait to see some pics, so quiet on here these days  thought i'd chat some rubbish to, hope ur all good? and of course D himself


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of rubbish... made me think of this clip. (stupid I know) I don't think D would mind. When you coming home mate? Oh yeah. Think it's the 18th or so. Damn... too long without our fearless leader (or whatever he is, lol).

[youtube]SPwoc39BmqE[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> That jus shows u how quiet riu has been. DST last post was 11 days ago and hes left the coutry for a trip away. Normaly there would be some bollocks getting chatted al accross his thread and maybe carried on onto other ppls thread. Except its a ghost town everywhere


Seems things have been quiet whilst the World Cup was on...back to reality now...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yup.....


Hey T!! back to my smoke again.



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/8IbeJ-7hqkg&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


Awesome tune lad, thanx. My cousin done a rap cover song of Ghosttown back in the the day,,,,hahaha, was released in the French charts I think. lol



bender420 said:


> Yoooo yooo yoooo yoooo.
> 
> Thought I would drop by and talk some random shit, what West was talking about.


Yoohoo Bender!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Go netherlands!...


Shame Spain wiped them, helaas pinderkaas



mr west said:


> I was hoping that germany would make it to the final and be beten by the dutch lol that would of been funny


That would have been a great game.......The Dutch could have brought their "Give us our Bikes Back" posters. lol



jigfresh said:


> Bringing me back to another time with the Specials there buddy. I had some thing where I acted like a little rude boy for a few months. Too funny. I sure was a twat sometimes back in the day.
> 
> I'm thinking DST swung someway to make it into the final tomorrow. I can't wait to see what those of his are going to look like by the time he gets.


I got to the semi finals, and also went up to JoBurg to see Soccer City (fukin awesome place) but didn't get tickets. The semi final tickets rushed me a Bag of Sand (euro) for 2!!!!



mr west said:


> yeah be a nice3 update wen he gets back forsure lol. Wonder how much bigger his outdoor stuffs got lol specialy the cali orange headband


Update to come lad.....mixed bag t6o be honest. Just shows you what our daily TLC actually does!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, he's in 4 a suprise.


There sure were some surprises, T!!!



las fingerez said:


> yeah lads cant wait to see some pics, so quiet on here these days  thought i'd chat some rubbish to, hope ur all good? and of course D himself


Thanks Las, all is good.



jigfresh said:


> Speaking of rubbish... made me think of this clip. (stupid I know) I don't think D would mind. When you coming home mate? Oh yeah. Think it's the 18th or so. Damn... too long without our fearless leader (or whatever he is, lol).
> 
> [youtube]SPwoc39BmqE[/youtube]


Now that was rubbish, hahaha. Cheers for sharing Jig...is that not the bird of Two Packets of Fags....or something...


Ok, update to come, pics uploaded.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

presaant>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

[youtube]QXcRMGk7v5A[/youtube]

So it's a mixed bag, my clones are looking utter shit (I am not even going to go there just now). All I can say is, they need time! God knows what happened there. The girls have lacked TLC for sure. I pulled a load of dead leaves off (a whole bucket) They have been through what seems a couple of droughts, and I must admit, my friends placement of the plants was not the greatest, some have been too close to the cool tubes and been frazzled by the looks of things!! (I chopped a few dead colas) Also had some bug problems so they all got sprayed down. Looks like he had a few accidents, (some un-intentional super cropping) But he got them through alive. All I can say is, it felt funny going into my room.....several hours work yesterday, and 2 hours this morning and I think they will be back on track....perhaps I am just too fussy. You tell me?

Here goes

Lets start with the Cheese. This is the Mom and then the daughter



I must admit, I do like her, she's a tuff cookie and looks the best of the bunch at the mo. The Mom is right pungent, I think the smell is still gonna change though....my nose and head was a bit fucked from the flight but will come back with further waft updates.






OG Kush Shots: Originals and Divit or DOG Kush as I though that was more fitting






D-OG Kush





Blackjack:



3 DPQ seeds planted, 3 Females.....one of the DPQ's got frazzled, and they def needed a good old feed and water.....I do have a good feeling about these ladies though, they are frosty and will only get better.








Casey Jones and the 2 Caseys from seed: soz, bit out of focus as the HPS just came on when I snapped these




I put both these Caseys into 12/12 today. They were left on my balcony while I was away. They look great!!!




Thelma: Headband



Cali OrangexHeadband


Oscar the garbage bag Headband



Outdoor Headband blowing in the wind...hence slight fuzzyness around edges.


Some of the girls in the annexe waiting to be returned to the light


Looking in


Looking up:



Well I just need to check in on the guerilla girls at some stage....there's been enough rain over here so as long as the critters haven't noshed them or no-one has found them, we should be in for an update there!!! Fingers crossed. Have a good one folks, missed all you crazy cats, as well as my girls. 2 weeks and I had a smoke twice. My friend in SA got some nice sensi in, tasted like a sativa, was a great buzz after a week of not smoking. 

Peace, DST
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/july-update-13392/1049417-ogkushtopshot17-07/


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

looking good considering man. Shame the tune ran out b4 i finished lol. The dpq mother was dripping in bling so im glad the off spring get a fair whak of them genes lol, should be smeling a bit nice now too, dif to the cheese but imo jus as strong lol. Glad ur back D ive been lost lol


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> looking good considering man. Shame the tune ran out b4 i finished lol. The dpq mother was dripping in bling so im glad the off spring get a fair whak of them genes lol, should be smeling a bit nice now too, dif to the cheese but imo jus as strong lol. Glad ur back D ive been lost lol


cheers lad, glad to be back, you should have seen my face yesterday, I could have cried pulling off all those leaves, but all things being considered, it was worth an ounce to make sure they made it through alive.....I shouldn't be too hard on my mate, he's never grown a thing before....I just thought since he is Jamacain that it would of come naturally....lol (more training required for my next holiday)


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

lmfao thats a bit sterio typing lol. You just wait the cheese likes to give u dead leafs all through its flowering life lol, filthy bitch that she is lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome back my friend. I think they look really good considering. Remember how sad and sick my last run of plants looked at one point. Turned out to be great smoke. I know you will bring them all back to 100%. Also glad you enjoyed SA. Really awesome stuff. Cool you made the semi.

I'm off for the weekend, catch up with you next week. Happy you are back!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey DST, Nice Use of the Verticle Lighting! Love the little shelves 
I think that Oscar the Garbage Bag Headband is coming along just swimmingly.
I will RE ur PM tomorrow buddy, just came on quickly for grow journals, but im way too tired!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

What up DST. They made it and thats all that counts right. They look a lottle droopy and a little neglected, but for the most part, they almost all still look relatively healthy. Im sure under your watchful eye they'll be back to normal in no time. Good luck.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome back D mate. It sounds like you had a great time in South Africa. 
Fuck innell how many plants have you got dude?
I think your mate did about as good a job as he could with zero know how. He's earned his oz imo
Do you think all the scare stories about SA were unwarranted?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2010)

welcome back to the mary celeste of forums D! 

looks like some minor suffering a little heat stress but on the whole doin aight! hope ya had a blast in SA fella.

no back to wicked dope and azealeas not vuvuzelas


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2010)

welcome bacc D, we missed u 'round here.. how was the vacation? Any cool pics?
the cali o x hb is uge man & +rep for the welcome bacc song.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> lmfao thats a bit sterio typing lol. You just wait the cheese likes to give u dead leafs all through its flowering life lol, filthy bitch that she is lol


haha, I am coming round now, the boy done good, so perhaps my sterio typing is okay....just wish he'd checked my clones and he would have got a higher mark out of 10!



jigfresh said:


> Welcome back my friend. I think they look really good considering. Remember how sad and sick my last run of plants looked at one point. Turned out to be great smoke. I know you will bring them all back to 100%. Also glad you enjoyed SA. Really awesome stuff. Cool you made the semi.
> 
> I'm off for the weekend, catch up with you next week. Happy you are back!


Cheers lad, enjoy the weekend. Speak to you on the flip.



XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey DST, Nice Use of the Verticle Lighting! Love the little shelves
> I think that Oscar the Garbage Bag Headband is coming along just swimmingly.
> I will RE ur PM tomorrow buddy, just came on quickly for grow journals, but im way too tired!!


Cool, and thanks, the shelfs would embarrass any self respecting DIY'er, but they do the job just fine.



Integra21 said:


> What up DST. They made it and thats all that counts right. They look a lottle droopy and a little neglected, but for the most part, they almost all still look relatively healthy. Im sure under your watchful eye they'll be back to normal in no time. Good luck.


Cheers Integra, you asked about weed in SA on the 600 and I forgot to answer. Well it seems pretty easy enough. People offering it to you on the streets in Cape Town (up Loop and Long Strreet which are the bar and restaurant area in the old centre of town (but you will get mainly Bankies there - 100 ZAR for about an ounce of shwag - lots of seeds basically) Will get you high for a minute and okay if you haven't smoked for a while.
The sensi/skunk based varieties are around 50 ZAR per gram. I got a couple of joints worth when we visited friends and it was A1!!! Real nice sativa. So getting the kin is not too hard. I always try and stay away as much as possible just to have that needed detox period. I was fucked when I had my first bong when I got back. Cleaned the old Roor up nice and good and blew my head right off!! It was the Business.



oscaroscar said:


> Welcome back D mate. It sounds like you had a great time in South Africa.
> Fuck innell how many plants have you got dude?
> I think your mate did about as good a job as he could with zero know how. He's earned his oz imo
> Do you think all the scare stories about SA were unwarranted?


Cheers Oscar, the Competition was fantastic, the vibe was fantastic, and the people are also fantastic. I was blown away with the organisation, the policing, the security, everything was top notch!!! The people of SA really can stick their fingers up to the doubting Press journalists of the World (in particular the UK press) The people who cancelled because they believe the papers didn't fekking deserve to be at such an amazing place anyway...the world doesn't need halfwits like that. So all in all, yup, I think the bad press was totally unwarranted. I just hope they can continue applying this to the rest of what they do!! We wanted to buy a place down there this year but will probably be next year due to the slow turn in business I have had...it is just the business (but then my wife is an SA'er so I am a bit biased!) I never saw one bit of trouble, just a drunk Dutchman and a Brazilian arguing about how The Netherlands had never been beaten by Brasil before...not sure if that's true or not. This was on a bus and the whole bus was listening, then all of a sudden these guys just started singing Bafana Bafana and everyone laguhed and joined in..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back to the mary celeste of forums D!
> 
> looks like some minor suffering a little heat stress but on the whole doin aight! hope ya had a blast in SA fella.
> 
> no back to wicked dope and azealeas not vuvuzelas


Cheers Don, the forum is what we make it bru, will be back up to speed in no time...did someone mention Speedy.......

got a pic you will like as well.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> welcome bacc D, we missed u 'round here.. how was the vacation? Any cool pics?
> the cali o x hb is uge man & +rep for the welcome bacc song.


Cheers T, will get some pics up soon. Quite a few to go through.....

I forgot that the start of that video was a bit gay, hahaha...it does kick in evetually though.

Happy Sunday Campers, pics to follow.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

Heres some pics of our adventures at the WK 2010 in South Africa:

Well thats what this post was going to be. But after 3x trying to upload pics I am getting bored now.....it's no surprise people are leaving this site.

will try again shortly. Bah to the administrators, surely the support is 24/7.


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

hahaha ur a funny man D, i bett teh us side of the sites still blowing bubbles in their sleep lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

The famous Jabulani with my wifes art work in the background


Cape Town Stadium-semi final night


Nelson Madela Bay Stadium (aka Port Elizabeth) Scoreboard reading NL 2 Brasil 1


Sign at beach, hehe


The ball with wifes art work again


A ball for every match with team names etc...they where locked down at the valves


Lucky Beans, we brought some back to plant.


Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium



They had all the different footballs of the World Cup (this was in Johannesburg), this was one of my fav's, The Tango from the Spanish World Cup.


Green Point Stadium Cape Town


Some Cloggie


The Brasil and Dutch fans having a right old time of it. the brasil fans were singing, Goodbye, Holland Goodbye, Goodbye Holland boogdbye


This is my bru-in laws boxer dog/puppy. she's a great little thing, but not for long Reminded me of Don and the 1BMM.

There was no way I was getting a moustache pic from this little lady


Cape Town / Table Mountain from Table View.


Scotland was there, I saw a flag at every game, and some lads with kilts on at the semi final....maybe another time eh!??!, lol.


This was the start of the fan walk to the stadium in Cape Town (about 2-3km) of stalls, music, bands, dj's, loads of food - African, Potuguese, Cape Malay, Braai (BBQ African stylee), toilets (never saw any dirty toilets, except on the plane home!) We lstarted it 5 hours before the start of the game



This is Soccer City in Johannesburg....impressive bit of designing...and building,, etc. All stadiums delivered on time and in budget (wembley take note!) Although they are puzzling about what to do with the stadiums now!


A Big man made out of coca cola crates. In Cape Town



I was the only dodgy looking masked guy that I saw in Jo-burg...Nelson Mandela Square


More of the wifes work....


An Aloe Vera in full bloom on the East Coast of South Africa (still warm there - cold at night)


Some cool house paintings


This was blown every time a goal was scored in the competition.


The approach to the Stadium at Nelson Mandela Bay (Port Elizabeth).

Leaving the stadium at the end of the night


Hope you enjoy. will be posting some in the 600.

And now for the guerilla girls......

Peace, DST

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051151-wk2010-8/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2010)

Man, all those people!.. i bet you had so much fun, iv'e never left the East coast u.s... thats crazy, i wonder what they will do to utilize the stadiums or anything else they built for the cup. edit: and your wifes art is very nic e, it kinda reminds me of some cheap paintings i have on the wall in my living room(the pics were cheap, the art is very nice) i like the one behind the ball with the different peoples expressions.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice lil boxer pup. Wont be long and shell be tearing shit up haha. Man you got me wanting to go on a vacation meself quite badly lol. Looks like a fun time there D. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

SO here we go with the guerilla pics.....

The path that leads up to the grow...pretty overgrown. I saw a guy fishing further down the path but no where near the girls....hazard of growing in a city, there are always going to be people around....I really struggled finding them at first so they are well camo'ed.

And another shot leading up.....


This is what I turned up to:



And this is them after clearance and feeding, and spraying first with bug mix - just some washing up liquid since I ran out - then with some foliar feed as well. They are all still intact. Some have been munched but are struggling through. Not much munching recently though which is good.

Fairly munched







As I was leaving...back to camo mode.


That's it for me for the noo.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

wicked! looking good bru. heres hoping for some more of that braai summer. theyre gonna finish pretty late i guess? any ideas? i reckon mine will be late sept tho i reckon ill take em before that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not surprised it took you a while to find them, they are really well hidden.
Looking good and healthy mind, good stuff man.
Those pics from South Africa look amazing. Your wifes art work is real good, she's very talented. 
I wanted to go to Australia this winter for The Ashes but i just didn't act fast enough to get it sorted. My mates couln't really afford to go (i'd find it hard too) and my Mrs doesn't really care for cricket so i'd pretty much be on my own coz my Mrs wouldn't understand my accurate and astonishing insights into the game lol

Great S.A. pics


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wicked! looking good bru. heres hoping for some more of that braai summer. theyre gonna finish pretty late i guess? any ideas? i reckon mine will be late sept tho i reckon ill take em before that.


Lets hope we do have one of those Indian summers....l was thinking exact same thing, they are going to be finished late late late.... end September/Early October...should be okay as they are well protected from the main elements as well.



oscaroscar said:


> I'm not surprised it took you a while to find them, they are really well hidden.
> Looking good and healthy mind, good stuff man.
> Those pics from South Africa look amazing. Your wifes art work is real good, she's very talented.
> I wanted to go to Australia this winter for The Ashes but i just didn't act fast enough to get it sorted. My mates couln't really afford to go (i'd find it hard too) and my Mrs doesn't really care for cricket so i'd pretty much be on my own coz my Mrs wouldn't understand my accurate and astonishing insights into the game lol
> ...


Luckily for me my wife has been working on the World Cup for the last 4 year so was totally into it. We could have gone to the games and got cheaper tickets, but then we would never have got to sit together, and half the buzz is watching with someone you know, blah blah...so it was worth while. I reckon doing a cricket tour would be awesome as well, so if you get the chance I would highly recommend holiday/touring/being involved in a Competition...theres a certain comeradery to it all that just adds to the experience....

It was also quite nice being reasonably knowleagable about football in general as my wifes family are all cricket and rugby watching peeps.....

Better start saving for Brazil 2014 now!!! Gulp.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

did you feed them? They looked a little hungry.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

i always thought that, since its outside, it would be fed by mother nature. this not true?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Mother nature didn't put those plants there


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Feed:

Initally bedded with recycled coco, initial feed with microbio-organisms also a PH controller acording to the packet), as well as organic fertilziers. Then fed twice weekly with super grond 50% strength so far. So far about 3 gallons of feed. As well as additional solid based organic fertilizer added on the second feed.....plus what nature has to offer. 

I really didn't think they looked that hungry, but they did get fed anyway. Cheers for the input guys.

EDIT: And I have only water them when they were fed (twice so far)....so nature has offered a lot of water, lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey D them ladies look healthy. Finding plants is a bit harder than peeps think. I was standing in a patch of 50 and i couldnt find a one till my boy pointed them out. Going to some monsters by sep oct. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Hey D them ladies look healthy. Finding plants is a bit harder than peeps think. I was standing in a patch of 50 and i couldnt find a one till my boy pointed them out. Going to some monsters by sep oct. Peace 1BMM


I can be staring at something and still not realise it's right in front of me......it helps if you look in the right place as well, lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

So this is the clones, I have already binned a few....they are not looking good.

The Cheese and the Casey Jones have come through and I have repotted them, as you can see...the others....god knows what is going to happen to them. I am really bummed out about Thelma, I am probably going to have to try and re-veg the one in flower!
As a back up I have put down 2 of my original OG Kush seeds, 4 of the new D-OG Kush seeds, and also 2 seeds from Thelma.....and last but hopefully not least, I am trying out an Exodus Blue Widow that came as a gift from a very stinky smelling fairy.

One of the Thelmas that I tossed



The Thelmas are top left and bottom left, the other 4 are OGK clones.......hopefully something will pull through


And the Cheese and the Casey Jones clones: thank buggery the Cheese and CJ survived (although I can always get CJ cuts I wouldn't want to go through another cheese sexing)


Keep yer digits crossed for em peeps.

DST


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2010)

i got all 20 digits crossed,they will make good in no time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

ouch that thelma's a sorry state, but the others look theyll make it no probs man!


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

the only thing that concerns me is that the new shoots have been dried out and have died back, and there isn't any realy nodes left on some of them for anything to grow out of.....I don't know whether to hug my mate (for getting my girls through) or kick him in the gonads (for killing yet another 8 months of work on this goddam Headband strain.) If I didn't love it so much I would just forget it.

Cheers for the positive vibes gents, much appreciated.

I just noticed your Avatar Don, did you realise that Moses (or who ever it was) was blowing a vuvuzela? I saw a few of the original cow horns like that at the games!! big fekkin dangerous looking things.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2010)

im lovin that HB as well, the growth is so sexy. nice phat leaves.. i think im gonna wait till it sexes and flower her in a large pot. u wont miss that thelma too much, you have got a hell of a backup.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im lovin that HB as well, the growth is so sexy. nice phat leaves.. i think im gonna wait till it sexes and flower her in a large pot. u wont miss that thelma too much, you have got a hell of a backup.


Lets hope so T, problem is finding the HB's with less hermie tendencies, which Thelma was an a1 candidate for no herminess at all!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2010)

ill be sure to take note and watch for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah id like to think Moses' vuvu might sound like the whispers of a sweet lady


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of them look like they're in pretty good shape. I have to imagine with your watchful eye over them again most of them will pull through. I be lurking as always keeping an eye on them and cant wait to see you fix the little bit of neglect that they suffered. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

So I went to bed last night, 27.5 degrees celcius in my house (82f)!!! I got up this morning, 27.5 degrees in my house. I am in the toilet and the bloody underfloor heating is on. I check my radiators and they are on as well. Looked at the heating control panel and it has been set to 28 degrees!!! My mate has had the heating set to 28 whilst I was away.....what a chop! Of course he denied it, hahaha....so who the fek was it then??? Funny, first thing people do is deny, deny deny......does anyone take responsibility for their own actions there days....you can probably tell I haven't slept well in a few days, haha.

Off to cool myself down in my grow room, seems cooler in there than the house.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

blimey D thats hot. What the fuck was he doin, dryig washing all the wile he was there. Maybe he was after the heat of jamaca. Maybe hes a secret lizard lol stacy keach


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

Loving the DPQ:


And the Cheese:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

DPQ looks super frosty! you do bubble hash D??


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

oh oh yes thats the babys. The DPQ is a sexy bitch and ur first cheese remindes me of my first one lol freaky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

i have to say at first i didnt think it looked that cheesey but seeing that has changed me mind. looks like the real McCoy alright


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

Both it and the little Mom smell super strong, very intense reak indeed. It could smell like cheese but it would need to be right rank moldy camembert...not really your cheddar smell. I can't wait to smell it dried and cured...
The DPQ's remind me of the buds on the OG Kush, tight little things with floppy dark dark green bud leaves. And it has super short stigmas/hairs. At first I thought something might be wrong, but inspecting them with the microscope, they look just fine. Kinda gives the bud a flat top look.
They have def gone through a lack of water and feed. I have watered them twice now, my mate was giving them about30 litres, I just finished on 46 litres with about 4 litre run off, so and extra 12 litres. And I gave them all a little slurp of straight water on Monday. So everything has been super hungry. Seems back on track apart from the leaves having super fast crawling mites on them...making me itch just typing. There is like one or two of them on a leaf so I spent hours squishing them and will be heading off to the shop to see if I can get more spray.....
All in all I am fairly pleased with the bounce back from the Pussy Posse. Tough old birds them weed plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad things are comin back around so quick for you.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

oh yeah the mites love the cheese as much as we do unfortunately, there is some good stuff on the market for killing em tho. There aint nothing quite like the pong of cheese, ultra potant and good, the sort of smell that makes you swear. "oh fucking hell"


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Glad things are comin back around so quick for you.


cheers T, it helps when they get watered and fed properly. I can almost see what my mate was doing wrong as I went through the process today. I reckon some of them were getting so dry that when he watered there would be run off straight away (probably down the sides) and he's thinking, run off, ok, they have had enough.....It took me over 2 hours hours of slow watering to get those pots feeling heavy again.



mr west said:


> oh yeah the mites love the cheese as much as we do unfortunately, there is some good stuff on the market for killing em tho. There aint nothing quite like the pong of cheese, ultra potant and good, the sort of smell that makes you swear. "oh fucking hell"


Well they love all my weed, they don't seem to disciminate. They are real strange things, move more like at the speed of a fly, but crawling. Will fight the battle...managed to catch a ladybird this afternoon so that go thrown into the cupboard. haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

hahah i could blind smell test the cheese from hundreds of strains i reckon. glad yours are stinkin up a storm fella. fuck mites, i hate the things nightmare to get rid of.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i could blind smell test the cheese from hundreds of strains i reckon. glad yours are stinkin up a storm fella. fuck mites, i hate the things nightmare to get rid of.


yeah its the one that mates u curse lol


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah its the one that mates u curse lol


I think by looking at the bud on the ropey mother...the daughter is gonna produce some nice buddage. I can def see comparisons in the bud structure. The calyx's look like fat Bulls bolloxs stuck together....hope they are getting full of brain melt juice!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i could blind smell test the cheese from hundreds of strains i reckon. glad yours are stinkin up a storm fella. fuck mites, i hate the things nightmare to get rid of.


have you smoked greenhouses cheese?.. is it the same ?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> have you smoked greenhouses cheese?.. is it the same ?


hehe, ask a Brit if the UK cheese is the same as GH cheese.....that's almost like starting a war T!!!! lmao. Seriously they are miles apart according to the lads, and having seen what has been grown on RIU I would tend to believe them.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

dont get me wrong ghs cheese is nice but u can tell the difrence by the taste.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks D, and you too mr. west.. so the uk cheese is the exodus cheese right?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

yes in the main it is. this next bit of text i stole from another site.

The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) .If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

thx westy, i love genetics and the story behind them.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> yes in the main it is. this next bit of text i stole from another site.
> 
> The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) .If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


Someone say dazed and confused???


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2010)

DST said:


> The calyx's look like fat Bulls bolloxs stuck together....hope they are getting full of brain melt juice!!


I never thought something compared to fat bulls bolloxs would be so appealing. Love the description D.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry for the cut paste attack, I actualy thought I was in my thread wen i posted it oopsy, i left it cuz i thought u may be intrested to see what other ppl say bout the exodus cut hope u dunt mind D?


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> sorry for the cut paste attack, I actualy thought I was in my thread wen i posted it oopsy, i left it cuz i thought u may be intrested to see what other ppl say bout the exodus cut hope u dunt mind D?


absolutely not old partner....very interesting read. I like the part where the guy compares it to OG Kush....my thoughts exactly. You should grow your OG Kush seed, I think you'd love it!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

but cheese is skunk #1 right?.. or a cut of skunk.. and who's cheese should i be ordering? ive seen several.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> but cheese is skunk #1 right?.. or a cut of skunk.. and who's cheese should i be ordering? ive seen several.


I have never grown any other cheese, but I think both greehouse and big buhda cheese are both good. I have smoked both bought from coffeeshops and they both stink if grown well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool, i love stinky tree's. My girl hates strains named after certain foods, like cheese, blue cheese, sour cream and such.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, i love stinky tree's. My girl hates strains named after certain foods, like cheese, blue cheese, sour cream and such.


as i said, never grown them but i would imagine they also smell quite good in growing form. the good big nudha cheese tht i saw almost had an intence anaseed smell to it...not sure if it was hydro or not (probably was if memory serves me right.)


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

its hard to describe the smell of cheese, very fuley intence old school skunky that makes ya nose fizz


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> its hard to describe the smell of cheese, very fuley intence old school skunky that makes ya nose fizz


i've smelled a few different cheeses over here (some good, some not so good, some differnt than others)....this cheese i got going smells fairly like the man's description you pasted above. I will take a wiff of it tomorrow before I have a smoke and will give a full waft report.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

ur not ready to smoke it yet are ya? fort u had a good 4 weeks left on her or is the mother older than the clone?


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> ur not ready to smoke it yet are ya? fort u had a good 4 weeks left on her or is the mother older than the clone?


The mother has been in for about an extra 2-3weeks, I am not 100%, I was trying to figure out when i moved it in. Anyway, it has a little bit longer to go, and the daughter even longer (coming up for week5 of 12/12,) I just meant before I have a smoke and the place (including me and my taste buds) stinks of headband or some other delicous stank, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

i jared up some cheese today and the jar smelt of headband wen i opend it lol. My taste is cheese orientated at min be a while b4 i have a difrent taste. My new strain and the dpq and jtr will be very difrent im guessing lol well i know they will.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> i jared up some cheese today and the jar smelt of headband wen i opend it lol. My taste is cheese orientated at min be a while b4 i have a difrent taste. My new strain and the dpq and jtr will be very difrent im guessing lol well i know they will.


It's going to be fun having a few new flavours, for me the DPQ and the Cheese, The dazey Jones, and the Chemchiesel!!! Fun times ahead.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

i got two headbands a pinapple chunk a red diesel an ww and that casey jones also to look forward to in the autumn. I love this growing lark, jus blisses me out all the time. I hear there is an ecsd cut in the uk now. That would be worth selling my first born for lol


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> i got two headbands a pinapple chunk a red diesel an ww and that casey jones also to look forward to in the autumn. I love this growing lark, jus blisses me out all the time. I hear there is an ecsd cut in the uk now. That would be worth selling my first born for lol


i think they had some sour d back in the grey area, I am sure I could ask around..... Heres ma Cali O headband cross that I forgot about...i just posted it on the 600 thread but hey ho, why not here as well...


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

Monster plant d gods 600 works ok dunt it.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Monster plant d gods 600 works ok dunt it.


it seems to do the job. I am thinking of moving it because it is higher than the connifer already, the dirty beast.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2010)

shes outstreaching a laylandi thats impressive man lol them things can go over 40foot


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

Well as promised, just went and had a good old smell and feel up of the milf cheese, lol.

All i can say is, phooey!!! what a stinky bitch she is. It reminds me very much of the Big Buhhda cheese smell, the intense aniseed/sweet smell that comes through from I think an Afghani, but there is a rancid fruity smell in there as well, (very much reminiscent of old school skunk,) which if you have ever been to the Far East or had the opportunity of smelling Durian fruit...well that's it in my olifactory anyway. Rancid cheese durian fruit....fantastic, this is going to be a corker when it is cured Can't wait, guess I'll need to keep my self amused with my OG Kush, Thelma, Headband, NY47, Blackjack, Casey Jones and Cali Orange....in the mean time. It's a hard life. hehe.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy Crap I totally missed the welcome back party for DST.

I ought to go back and read. Sorry D, I have been MIA, been very busy bro. 

As always brother I am able to live through your pictures, you always go on awesome adventures. 

Really happy to have you back my friend, cannot wait to go back and see your plants. 

Gotta catch some zzz, see ya in a few hours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2010)

walks like a duck talks like a duck. hope she's real deal keeper!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> walks like a duck talks like a duck. hope she's real deal keeper!


It's all in the smoke Donny....few weeks to go on that front........


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 23, 2010)

CALI O HEADBAND is growing great nice main cola on her, is she in veg still if not how long did you veg?


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> CALI O HEADBAND is growing great nice main cola on her, is she in veg still if not how long did you veg?


she's just going with the sun so she should be showing signs of flower soonish, she's already started bushing out around the nodes. She was started from seed at the beginning of the season, april-may I think. It's in the journal somewhere, just not my head, lol.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 23, 2010)

DST said:


> she's just going with the sun so she should be showing signs of flower soonish, she's already started bushing out around the nodes. She was started from seed at the beginning of the season, april-may I think. It's in the journal somewhere, just not my head, lol.


http://www.sunrisesunset.com/

Not sure if you go by something like this just heard about this site from Mygirls and i believe it could be very use full hope it helps.

defiantly hear you about not keeping it all the head, don't take notes or make a journal never will have the info to look back on.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> http://www.sunrisesunset.com/
> 
> Not sure if you go by something like this just heard about this site from Mygirls and i believe it could be very use full hope it helps.
> 
> defiantly hear you about not keeping it all the head, don't take notes or make a journal never will have the info to look back on.


Cheers bru, just checked that link out, got Amsterdams full years sunrises, etc. Also handy for my greenhouse activities.

Muchas gracias por favor,

DST


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jul 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Cheers bru, just checked that link out, got Amsterdams full years sunrises, etc. Also handy for my greenhouse activities.
> 
> Muchas gracias por favor,
> 
> DST


Salut !!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Bien venidos, DST. Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Bien venidos, DST. Hope you had a good weekend!


cheers buddy, got visitors at the moment so been a very long weekend. Hope all is good with you.

peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

soon be next weeekend D. Hows ur dpq's?


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> soon be next weeekend D. Hows ur dpq's?


Just took a picture and will update the noo...just uploading pal.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

waiting patiently lol


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

Busy weekend with visitors so here's some pics that I didn't get a chance to upload.

*Thelma - Headband*





*Cheese BX2 the Mom(stinking badly)*




*Chemchiesel*



*Casey Jones*





*Deep Purple Querkle*




*Wee OG Kush pic....*


DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

speachless, im sat here in stuned silence not knowing what to say. Fucking stoner twat I am lol. Everything looks sweet man. The chemcheisel looks intresting. I got a red diesel seedling just 3 weeks. I should really up date my veg room lol. But wot are ya gonna do lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> speachless, im sat here in stuned silence not knowing what to say. Fucking stoner twat I am lol. Everything looks sweet man. The chemcheisel looks intresting. I got a red diesel seedling just 3 weeks. I should really up date my veg room lol. But wot are ya gonna do lol.


just roll up a doobie lad....always helps (certainly doesn't harm, hehe)
The Chemchiesel does look interesting. From those experimental seeds, The John Doe is okay, but looks a bit stretchy. as does the Dazey Jones, we shall see how that compares to the Casey Jones, but the Chemchiesel looks the best of the bunch, but doesn't really smell a great deal at the moment!?!? It's all in the smoking I guess.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah but we know great smoke comes from great stank


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

I got 9 plants in total out of 12 (3 little ones disappeared) I think with the mass of reeds they have that light is being restricted to the lower parts of the plant, but the tops are certainly coming along nicely. If I get 9 main colas from these I will be over the moon!!....p.s they are all Headband





























Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

DO u think the weather wil stay nice til they finish D? That would be awesome. Another 5 or six weeks till they start yeah?


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> DO u think the weather wil stay nice til they finish D? That would be awesome. Another 5 or six weeks till they start yeah?


I hope so Westy, based on last years later summer it should be ok. Busy crossing all limbs...lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

is this ur first monkey grow?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

sup D really likeing the show, cheese looks very good structurewise and as westy says theres a lot to be said for the pen and ink!

DPq looks like its going to have some lovely frost to it. chem cheisel is going to finish one long cola, she got long to go ?

the headband gorillas are doing kanny too fella, just wish we had a bit more sun, what happened to the bbq summer!?!? had the shitty winter lol


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 27, 2010)

DST...It warms my heart to see those headbands released into the wild!

And Mr. West...I grew Red Diesel and though it looked great and was a heavy producer...it hermied late and was lame smoke (the hash was good though!) I hope it was just my ineptness and yours will be fire...I would have a back up though!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> is this ur first monkey grow?


Yup, my first. I have done a couple just using gods 600, but this is the first also straight into the ground. I have given them the extra water but the ground around them is constanly soft and has moisture to it. I guess thats the 2 streams running either side.

It's amazing how similar they look at this stage of their lifes to the Jaggie Nettles that are around there!!! (or stinging nettle - link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinging_nettle)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup D really likeing the show, cheese looks very good structurewise and as westy says theres a lot to be said for the pen and ink!
> 
> DPq looks like its going to have some lovely frost to it. chem cheisel is going to finish one long cola, she got long to go ?
> 
> the headband gorillas are doing kanny too fella, just wish we had a bit more sun, what happened to the bbq summer!?!? had the shitty winter lol


The sun has been there for sure, that's the main thing, you can feel it in the heat.....had a couple of cloudy days but I am slowly becoming an advocate of using let light out of the day to get decent plants, I cite Oscar the dirty garbage bag plant, she only gets direct sunlight until early afternoon, then she's basically shaded, but she is looking fantastic....almost makes me think of running 7 hours of intense light, and 5 hours of lower level. I wonder if it would have any effect (apart from saving you on the lecky!)



Hayduke said:


> DST...It warms my heart to see those headbands released into the wild!
> 
> And Mr. West...I grew Red Diesel and though it looked great and was a heavy producer...it hermied late and was lame smoke (the hash was good though!) I hope it was just my ineptness and yours will be fire...I would have a back up though!!!!


Hayduke, good to see you old Headband partnero, actually mentioned you just the other day on another thread (re your CO2 bug method) so quite interesting to see you over hear. I hope all is well with you and that your "seldom seen" is running well. 

EDIT: forgot to reply on this...It is nice to see them in the wild, I do actually feel like sitting with them for longer, but then I also feel like getting up out of there. It's kinda sad to walk away from them, but it also warms my heart when I think about them out there!!! cheers H.

Thanks for the visits guys, the shows purely for the viewers so glad you enjoyed.

More pics to follow soon(ish).

Laters, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good as always DST. They really bounced back rater nicely. Sweet harvest on the way again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

interesting thought, i thougth about getting a digi timer and fucking around with the plants light cycle to emulate the longer and shorter days but never got round to it, could it possibly just make your gals flower faster all round?!?!


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting thought, i thougth about getting a digi timer and fucking around with the plants light cycle to emulate the longer and shorter days but never got round to it, could it possibly just make your gals flower faster all round?!?!


Well here is Oscar the garbage bag kid....




Looking pretty fekking damn good imo....especially since she is sitting in a whole load of old root balls, waste veg, old leaves and other bits of crap that I throw in the garbage bags for composting!! I have watered her twice since she started growing.


And here is the Cali O Headband...

gonna be one hell of a cola


This is 4 Headbands that I stuck in one pot...lets see what happens


And out visitors bought us a nice plant as a thank you....for smoking all my hash and weed, haha. Think I'll put it in a hanging basket...isn't she pretty


Thats it for the pics....

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

[youtube]/v/Z1SiSUrvUnk&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]
had to explain who oscar the grouch was to LGP


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

lmao - hehe^^^^ I guess Oscar was from another era.

not sure my Oscar would grow from a rotten trainer, an old newspaper and a brocken clock though, haha!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

that cali orange headband is a beauty man. Would u say shes taking on both parents or leaning one way or the other??


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> that cali orange headband is a beauty man. Would u say shes taking on both parents or leaning one way or the other??


Based on the Cali Orange that I grew I would say it has taking the slightlier lime green from the cali o, but has I think real indica traits (which both the HB and Cali have) She has not grown massively tall, even though she is a beast. Her leaf structure reminds me more of the Thelma Headband than the OG HB, but her overall shape is def classic indica....which I am hoping for based on the fact that it is outside and going to have to put up with lower temp's. It's started to show some growth around the nodes but no hairs have sprouted yet.

EDIT: So def showing traits from both the CaliO and HB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

hahahah EDIT


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Busy weekend with visitors so here's some pics that I didn't get a chance to upload.
> 
> *Thelma - Headband*
> 
> ...


Holy Moly D. Coming along nicely bru.



DST said:


> I got 9 plants in total out of 12 (3 little ones disappeared) I think with the mass of reeds they have that light is being restricted to the lower parts of the plant, but the tops are certainly coming along nicely. If I get 9 main colas from these I will be over the moon!!....p.s they are all Headband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh Looking LUSH D. All them ladies look healthy and happy.  Just great work my bru. 



DST said:


> Well here is Oscar the garbage bag kid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit boy. Oscar is quite attractive for growing from a pile of shizznit haha. Crazy shit D. 

And that Cali O Headband  Wow bru You are my hero. And what a nice plant in return for the good gear lol. Funny stuff bru catch up with ya later. peace 1bmm



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah EDIT


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

hey Badman, thanks for the visit and the collage bump!!! Take it easy lad,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

ill second that the cali headband is going to finish big man, should be a nice balance of brain [email protected] and flavour too. what she smell like D?


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

If you rub the stem it has quite a piney scent to it at the moment....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

happy birthday fella! kept that quiet man. drams n blunts today?


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

6 months and 1 day til my birthday lol, forwarned is forarmed.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy birthday fella! kept that quiet man. drams n blunts today?


blunts so far, perhaps a few malts tonight. Off to a class Fish restaurant in the Dam with my wife and old dear (more visitors)



mr west said:


> 6 months and 1 day til my birthday lol, forwarned is forarmed.


30 of Jan....will diary if that is right?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry,

it is jus so nice looking,she looks real happy.
along with the rest of them.


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> blunts so far, perhaps a few malts tonight. Off to a class Fish restaurant in the Dam with my wife and old dear (more visitors)
> 
> 
> 30 of Jan....will diary if that is right?


aye forsure


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

genuity said:


> sorry,
> 
> it is jus so nice looking,she looks real happy.
> along with the rest of them.


No need to be sorry, G I also think she's sexy for a garbage bag dweller, hehe. Thanks for the bump.



mr west said:


> aye forsure


okilydokily....

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

hangover? .


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hangover? .


Actually not too bad Donny, was felling a bit edgy earlier on but the vast quantities of food I consumed last night helped with the alcohol, even though I have a side order of gout now, haha. Anyway, will be heading out for a few sherberts tonight so will be reet as you say. I even shaved half my grey beard off todaywhich is what happens when you have one women telling you that you look old (my mother) and the other just kinda looking on in agreement but not saying anything (the wife)...next step is the tache and goaty...I even half drunkely promised to shave my head last night as well...I ain't done that yet though, lol.....

that joint of Headband I just had has sorted the heidskull right oot!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

good drills man! i had a right basturd behind the eyes this morning, am just bout fixed to go out on the lash from work. were wetting a babbies heed with a load of new faces so im leaving the piff alone or ill be too quiet haha might look into some go faster for japes. probs not a good idea tho im still in the dog house....

shaved head is the way forward man i keep mine short cos its like wire wool, wont lie down for love nor money. hahahah sounds like me mrs this week


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good drills man! i had a right basturd behind the eyes this morning, am just bout fixed to go out on the lash from work. were wetting a babbies heed with a load of new faces so im leaving the piff alone or ill be too quiet haha might look into some go faster for japes. probs not a good idea tho im still in the dog house....
> 
> shaved head is the way forward man i keep mine short cos its like wire wool, wont lie down for love nor money. hahahah sounds like me mrs this week


jury still out on the shaved head.....doesn't sound like a canny idea the marching pooder lad, not with your current form, hoho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

aye its alreet if youve got a decent shaped bonce. some folk have really weird lumps n bumps. 

aye am gonna leave the china, i spent enough last weekend tho theres talk of £10 E going about that are worth the tenner!?! not sure i believe it but reliable sources say you only need 1 for a night which maes me suspect they are probably some sort of research chemical masquerading or a mandy and XX mix either way ill stick to brews tonight or the mrs will have me jacobs in a sling.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its alreet if youve got a decent shaped bonce. some folk have really weird lumps n bumps.
> 
> aye am gonna leave the china, i spent enough last weekend tho theres talk of £10 E going about that are worth the tenner!?! not sure i believe it but reliable sources say you only need 1 for a night which maes me suspect they are probably some sort of research chemical masquerading or a mandy and XX mix either way ill stick to brews tonight or the mrs will have me jacobs in a sling.


I have had a few smarties sitting in my drawer for about a year now....that's the only illicit drug my wife will take!!!

My head is an okay shape, imo haha, but I do have a bump that is going to be removed, blocked pore by all account, in which case I will need to get my head shaved....I just look a bit angry with a shaved head!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2010)

hahahah no stereotypes in this page lmao


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to shave my head again, bin bout 3 weeks. I got bout a weeks worth of beard too, i fucking hate hair it gets right on my tits sweaty horrible stuff


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I shaved my whole face yesterday in the end....tomorrow could be my hair!!

still got a while before I will be shaving any of the girls (except for the cheese mom!)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jul 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Actually not too bad Donny, was felling a bit edgy earlier on but the vast quantities of food I consumed last night helped with the alcohol, even though I have a side order of gout now, haha. Anyway, will be heading out for a few sherberts tonight so will be reet as you say. I even shaved half my grey beard off todaywhich is what happens when you have one women telling you that you look old (my mother) and the other just kinda looking on in agreement but not saying anything (the wife)...next step is the tache and goaty...I even half drunkely promised to shave my head last night as well...I ain't done that yet though, lol.....
> 
> that joint of Headband I just had has sorted the heidskull right oot!


Funny how we make some decisions drunk and find ourselves the next day fuct lol. you will have that. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> good drills man! i had a right basturd behind the eyes this morning, am just bout fixed to go out on the lash from work. were wetting a babbies heed with a load of new faces so im leaving the piff alone or ill be too quiet haha might look into some go faster for japes. probs not a good idea tho im still in the dog house....
> 
> shaved head is the way forward man i keep mine short cos its like wire wool, wont lie down for love nor money. hahahah sounds like me mrs this week


Ahha haha me too my hair is like a freakin brillo pad when it grows. And it always looks like I combed it with a pack of firecrackers no matter how much shit i put in it. BIC it thats the ticket lol. Aerodynamic aswell always a + haha



DST said:


> I have had a few smarties sitting in my drawer for about a year now....that's the only illicit drug my wife will take!!!
> 
> My head is an okay shape, imo haha, but I do have a bump that is going to be removed, blocked pore by all account, in which case I will need to get my head shaved....I just look a bit angry with a shaved head!


Yeah we skin heads all do look a bit rough and tumbly. The ladies love a baldy though. Atleast in my situation haha. Peace bru. 1bmm


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 31, 2010)

easy big D and the gang lol. loving that cali o she looks pukka. happy birthday for the other day, missed it lol. hope ur good bro?


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Funny how we make some decisions drunk and find ourselves the next day fuct lol. you will have that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No skinhead for me, may be a crew cut...keep that BIC away from me!!!! lol



las fingerez said:


> easy big D and the gang lol. loving that cali o she looks pukka. happy birthday for the other day, missed it lol. hope ur good bro?


Hey mate, all is well thanks. will reply to your message shortly as well. Take it easy lad.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 31, 2010)

happy be-lated birthday D!, i've been real busy since i got back.. barely even seen my girls since i got home. hope all is well.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2010)

Start of week six:
Chemchiesel (there are 2 of them)





DPQ's:




Cheese:













Casey Jones:






Blackjack:





D-OG Kush:



OG Kush - various:








Oscar night shot:


Thelma Headband




John Doe (or possibly Dazey Jones - sorry mixed the seeds up and this was th eonly female)



DPQ on the left - OG Kush on the right


Late night shot Cali Orange - Headband cross


CJ Clone:


Cheese Clone MarkII


Hope you enjoy the pics...

Peace,

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovin all the budporn. Went form I dont know, to looking f'in dank. Top notch recovery. Going to have that crazy set of smoking gear again in a little bit.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry about shaving your face...shaving is barbaric! But HOLY SHIITE! NICE PICS DUDE!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2010)

thats some funkytoed goodness right there, I was gonna say the cheese should start spitting towering calyxs at about six weeks lol. The jon doe effert looks well og influenced. One of ur dpq's looks a dead mix of the dp and the q. Hopefully that pheno will yeild most for ya of the sweet grapey dankness.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Lovin all the budporn. Went form I dont know, to looking f'in dank. Top notch recovery. Going to have that crazy set of smoking gear again in a little bit.


Thanks Integra, I think the outdoor veg period made them into hardy girls. More than happy with their recovery so far.



Hayduke said:


> Sorry about shaving your face...shaving is barbaric! But HOLY SHIITE! NICE PICS DUDE!!!!


I know, already hating the razor rash!!! Thanks for stopping by Hayduke.



mr west said:


> thats some funkytoed goodness right there, I was gonna say the cheese should start spitting towering calyxs at about six weeks lol. The jon doe effert looks well og influenced. One of ur dpq's looks a dead mix of the dp and the q. Hopefully that pheno will yeild most for ya of the sweet grapey dankness.


The cheese Mom I think is about week 7 or 8 at the moment and has been doing the foxtailing for a week or so now. She truelly smells georgous, in a dank sort of way! Very much the stinker of the bunch. The Chemchiesel has such a faint similar smell that it made me smile (a very faint similar smell I need to emphasise) 
The Jury is still out on the John Doe, I know what you mean about the og kush look, I was also thinking the bud structure is similar to the casey jones, so I was then pondering on whether it is one of the Dazy Jones seeds or not (I got them mixed up at birth, haha) Ah well, whatever it is, it certainly has some Kush in it by the looks of it.

Thanks for the visits guys,

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful pics D. Like integra was saying, brought them back from looking ok after the trip to WOW.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Beautiful pics D. Like integra was saying, brought them back from looking ok after the trip to WOW.


Cheers J, they just needed a bit of TLC is all!!! Any guesses on g/w ratio, 1.5 perhaps, haha....I don't think so!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

woah! porn by the bucket or rather bagfull! the cali orange is coming on a treat man but the DOG kush looks like the winner for me looks so frosty, where did the bean come from D? 

everything looking pukka as per usual bro.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah! porn by the bucket or rather bagfull! the cali orange is coming on a treat man but the DOG kush looks like the winner for me looks so frosty, where did the bean come from D?
> 
> everything looking pukka as per usual bro.


The beans came from my last run of OG which could only have been pollinated from a neghbouring headband that I grew...(was the Headband with the OG look to it as well) I thought with these ones there might have been a little less stretch with the mix of HB in there, which there has, but not a great deal. I think the original OG kush genes are predominant. I have another 4 on the go from seed for the next round since they have turned out to be quite nice.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2010)

And what the bejesus is that in yer avatar Donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

hahah its a character from the xbox game left for dead. zombie charger. 

I asked bout it cos im looking for a suitable hash plant, im going to have a crack at making me own temple balls. and the D OG Kush looks like it would make killer hash. to qoute yaself, trichs like lamp posts! theres loads of og kush beans about crosses or the reserve privada but doesnt look much like yours.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Cheers J, they just needed a bit of TLC is all!!! Any guesses on g/w ratio, 1.5 perhaps, haha....I don't think so!


You're killing me bru. I have opinions about measuring in g/w. Me thinks the true measure of success for a grow is how much you enjoyed the grow itself, and how much you enjoy the smoke. Weight is nice, I mean I wouldn't like to get 1 oz total... but I'm not too worried about that.

I know you were only kidding... just a funny concept all the way around... unless you are a commercial/ professional grower. Then yeild would be what it's all about. But if you were doing that it becomes a JOB, not a hobby. I'm allergic to jobs, lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW what a stunning recovery D. You can sure tell that your care for them ladies radiates from every shiny green leaf and bud. Just a fantastic display bru. Like Jig was saying your passion shows holmes. Im curious as to how you keep them ladies so green so far into flower. Do you give them any nitrogen in flower. Ive been having N def problems I sure you noticed. I did go against what the nute program said and shot the ladies some veg nutes with the mix and seemed to really help. Just curious my pal. Got loads of work once the yins go to bed. Peace 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah its a character from the xbox game left for dead. zombie charger.
> 
> I asked bout it cos im looking for a suitable hash plant, im going to have a crack at making me own temple balls. and the D OG Kush looks like it would make killer hash. to qoute yaself, trichs like lamp posts! theres loads of og kush beans about crosses or the reserve privada but doesnt look much like yours.


Zombie charger.....xbox/ps3 kinda missed me, I am more of a go to the pub type and play pool....



jigfresh said:


> You're killing me bru. I have opinions about measuring in g/w. Me thinks the true measure of success for a grow is how much you enjoyed the grow itself, and how much you enjoy the smoke. Weight is nice, I mean I wouldn't like to get 1 oz total... but I'm not too worried about that.
> 
> I know you were only kidding... just a funny concept all the way around... unless you are a commercial/ professional grower. Then yeild would be what it's all about. But if you were doing that it becomes a JOB, not a hobby. I'm allergic to jobs, lol.


I think I have the same allergy J!!! lol.



1badmasonman said:


> WOW what a stunning recovery D. You can sure tell that your care for them ladies radiates from every shiny green leaf and bud. Just a fantastic display bru. Like Jig was saying your passion shows holmes. Im curious as to how you keep them ladies so green so far into flower. Do you give them any nitrogen in flower. Ive been having N def problems I sure you noticed. I did go against what the nute program said and shot the ladies some veg nutes with the mix and seemed to really help. Just curious my pal. Got loads of work once the yins go to bed. Peace 1bmm


After changing up my coco in my previous grows to a more expensive brand I have reverted back to my old coco which has added slow release nutrients, calcium, etc. It's just a no brand make from the DIY chain in NL (not exactly sure what the npk is on the bag but I tend not to feed through veg, and if I do a real low dosage.) When they are coming into flower I am using BN Grond and then through week 2-10 I add in a bit of PK13/14 to increase the ratios of that through out that 10 week period. Until last 2 weeks at full strength.

Cheers peeps,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

hahah i like to play pool but i find i have a small window to do so, i need about 3 pints to get my arm in gear then after the 5th its hit n hope time hahaa im a demon at backgammon tho but sitting playing bones or the gammon in the pub makes ya look about 300 years old


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2010)

I aint seriously been to a pub in years lol. Theres nothing in pubs to intrest me anymore. Since the smoking ban pubs are crap and smelly places idiots go to get lubed up for fighting. Its no place for a non drinker really.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i like to play pool but i find i have a small window to do so, i need about 3 pints to get my arm in gear then after the 5th its hit n hope time hahaa im a demon at backgammon tho but sitting playing bones or the gammon in the pub makes ya look about 300 years old


You need to move to the Dam, nobody cares if you play backgammon in the pub, in fact the place I drink in has all sorts of board games you can ask for. People just sit and play without a care in the world. It's not about how you look in the Dam....nae-one cares, which I think is great.



mr west said:


> I aint seriously been to a pub in years lol. Theres nothing in pubs to intrest me anymore. Since the smoking ban pubs are crap and smelly places idiots go to get lubed up for fighting. Its no place for a non drinker really.


I agree, pubs with the smoking bans are just stupid!!! That's why I drink in a bar where I can also smoke, lol. In NL, if your drink is knocked over, or someone bumps into you, they normally buy you another drink as appossed to Scotland, where they will normally ask you oustide for a fight, haha.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2010)

ive always liked the way continentals handle them selfs around booze. Its just this arsehole of a place were ppl drink to get drunk


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> ive always liked the way continentals handle them selfs around booze. Its just this arsehole of a place were ppl drink to get drunk


yeh, I was talking to my old dear about it yesterday, she was saying that they are looking at putting drink at a minimum price in the UK to stop binge drinking....so people who don't binge drink basically get scrwed and have to pay higher prices!!! What makes me laugh is that people think drink is the "Cause"....wrong: it's the society that you live in!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2010)

man i read that this morning a minimum of 50p a unit. man im screwed. its rediculous what a stealth tax. did people stop smoking when the tabs went up and up and up no they just bought them anyway. same shit different government. boils my piss

i should get out into the EU start benefitting from all the money we give them lol *10-9-8-7-6 woooooosaaaaaaahhhh*


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

lmao, boils ma piss!!!

The EU is a joke as well imo....we are supposed to be one big happy family but everyone has their own rules, own taxation, blah blah blah...just another excuse for a bunch of muppet politicians and mps to sit and try and make more rules and laws to piss everyone off!!!

Love this Dagga song (dagga being the South African word used ofr weed) Ik zoek nee de kack nie!! hahaha
[youtube]m22OHPg0Urg[/youtube]


Was at the hospital this morning...bloody old age ah tell ya, feels like I am there every week! haha. I had a Sebacious Cyst removed from my head...a lump basically that had swollen on the old napper....disgusting. So my head is currently stinging a tad!! I've got a bald patch the size of a euro and 4 stitches to be removed! Plus I got soaked coming home on my bike:


Well the clones are basically fukked, nothing I have done has perked these little yins back up. Looking at them now, I cannot see how they are going to recover...the shoots were new growth should appearr are dead, and the remaining leaves are just being fed from. I am almost tempted to remove one, re-snip it and try to root it again...
On another note, the two clones on the left are from Oscar and have beeded in well after only a couple of days.


Compare them to the ones I pulled through: The cheese and the casey jones clones

Cheese...


Cheese and Casey...


And the little Yins - fresh out the gates.
We have from top left to top right:
Exodus Blue Widow - Thelma (HB) - OG Kush - DOG Kush - DOG Kush
Bottom left to bottom right
Thelma - Thelma - OG Kush (doesn't look like it will raise it's head) 3 x DOG Kush



DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2010)

hahah i love that die antwoord the ninja track creases me. 

get some doep down ya man tho then again it might tingle a bit more!?!? those clones look toast tho ive seen miraculous things happen lol 

are those blus/livers i spy next to em  stinky mofo's exo blue widow eh bought seed or you got a connection??

hope the napper heals easy bro


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are those blus/livers i spy next to em  stinky mofo's exo blue widow eh bought seed or you got a connection??
> 
> hope the napper heals easy bro


Just nice mates Don really...so yeh, I guess you could say I got a connection, lol.

So what we on today with the avatar, haha, been meaning to ask? hard keeping up with you bru!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2010)

ive nursed clones that looked worse than that lol but yeah if u got more id sling em lol. Exodus blue widow  not many of them about lol, u gonna clone and keep u think?


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> ive nursed clones that looked worse than that lol but yeah if u got more id sling em lol. Exodus blue widow  not many of them about lol, u gonna clone and keep u think?


I think I may Mr West, I think I may....

Well the Thelma seedlings are exactly that, from Seed, I really wanted to try and keep the original that the seed came from, but hey ho, should be right. I may just sling em in the greenhouse and give them a water now and then....

I am actually bummed I never cloned one of the DPQ's, perhaps try a reveg on one of them or plant some more of those little magic beans.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

damn d, hope u feel better. 

[email protected] u ridin home on a bike from a surgery, ive had sebatious cyst removed before, not much pain..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

i think im germing thelma 2day btw.. i wont be updating much.. i was so lucky to end up with my niece n nephew in law for who knows how long.. so when i get time, i will.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn d, hope u feel better.
> 
> [email protected] u ridin home on a bike from a surgery, ive had sebatious cyst removed before, not much pain..


Nah, I gobbed a couple of cocodomols earlier on anyway ,my fekkin sinuses have been giving me face ache the last couple of days. The stitches are a bit nippy sweet but thats about it.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think im germing thelma 2day btw.. i wont be updating much.. i was so lucky to end up with my niece n nephew in law for who knows how long.. so when i get time, i will.


Good luck lad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2010)

DST said:


> I think I may Mr West, I think I may....
> 
> Well the Thelma seedlings are exactly that, from Seed, I really wanted to try and keep the original that the seed came from, but hey ho, should be right. I may just sling em in the greenhouse and give them a water now and then....
> 
> I am actually bummed I never cloned one of the DPQ's, perhaps try a reveg on one of them or plant some more of those little magic beans.


well id be surprised if u got another fem from those beans but i bet u would lol


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> well id be surprised if u got another fem from those beans but i bet u would lol


oh don't say that, I was hoping you had all the bollox in your dpq box, lol. Will try the re-veg then. Gonna do it on a few girls as an experiment me thinks.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2010)

lets hope it goes ferther than the thelma reveg experiment lol. Nah i recon u should plant another to test the fem ratio, dunt matter if u getta boy, u can always spluff some on something for shits and giggles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

hahah just fancied a redneck avatar for shits n gigs man. hope the swede's getting better man!

i hear good malt clears the sini no bother D


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> lets hope it goes ferther than the thelma reveg experiment lol. Nah i recon u should plant another to test the fem ratio, dunt matter if u getta boy, u can always spluff some on something for shits and giggles.


Even though I haven't smoked the DPQ yet, I may just do that since it looks like such a nice plant.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah just fancied a redneck avatar for shits n gigs man. hope the swede's getting better man!
> 
> i hear good malt clears the sini no bother D


Mmmn, I will see if that rumour is correct at the end of the day Donny....although my days are ending half way through the afternoon at the moment, business wise we are dead at the moment...summer holidays, always the same.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> lets hope it goes ferther than the thelma reveg experiment lol. Nah i recon u should plant another to test the fem ratio, dunt matter if u getta boy, u can always spluff some on something for shits and giggles.


Even though I haven't smoked the DPQ yet, I may just do that since it looks like such a nice plant.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah just fancied a redneck avatar for shits n gigs man. hope the swede's getting better man!
> 
> i hear good malt clears the sini no bother D


Mmmn, I will see if that rumour is correct at the end of the day Donny....although my days are ending half way through the afternoon at the moment, business wise we are dead at the moment...summer holidays, always the same.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

double post ??? too many shits and giggles i recon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

drams a gogo im gonna have a swift pint afore hometime


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

After being quiet all day, got caught up with some work at the end of the day so I didn't have time for a relaxing dram, so nipped to the pub for a few jars and a few spliffs..

just enjoyed a spliff and bong shooter of og kush, lovely jubs.

D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

good work man think im gonna roll up a friday bifta work is non existant today like seriously nothing when i came in.

big weekend ahead of me plotting and potting. 6am start the morrow though


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> lets hope it goes ferther than the thelma reveg experiment lol. Nah i recon u should plant another to test the fem ratio, dunt matter if u getta boy, u can always spluff some on something for shits and giggles.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> good work man think im gonna roll up a friday bifta work is non existant today like seriously nothing when i came in.
> 
> big weekend ahead of me plotting and potting. 6am start the morrow though


Did someone say Friday bifta???? mmmmn, sounds great. So just took a few cheesey cuttings, and a Casey Jones cutting, and laid down the 2 DPQ seeds....

Still wondering if I should keep the current cheese clone as a Mom or just let her go. Anyway, for th enext run we have
DOG Kush (from seed)
OG Kush (from seed)
Thelma (from seed)
DPQ (from seed - un sexed)
Exodus Blue Widow (from seed)
Casey Jones (clone)
Cheese (clone)
2 x Oscar clones (smells like headband to me)
4 x baby cheese clones snipped today
1 x Casey Jones baby clone snipped today


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

you starting work at 6 tomorrow or we talking Green responsibilities at 6 in the morning?

"Bitches ain't leavin till 6 in the mornin!!!" hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet mary jane thats some line up hahah every thread i follow folks got some serious strains going on.

just as i got my gear out to roll the boss and 2 blokes came in for a meeting. bifta postponed 

hahah yeah the lady is gettin up at 6 so no lie in for me gotta go pick up some beans from the post orifice then re pot and lst my babies and seeing as ill be up im going to build my scrog frame ( out of the frame from my old tent ) neighbours going to love me kickin up with the hacksaw at 8 bells muuwhahahaaaaa make a change from them washing the car every sunday at 8 ( dick ) im sure he doesnt like his wife...

then the toon play rangers at 1 so itll be drinkin britches on.

so whats ya favourite so far out of the ones youve tried then D?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet mary jane thats some line up hahah every thread i follow folks got some serious strains going on.
> 
> just as i got my gear out to roll the boss and 2 blokes came in for a meeting. bifta postponed
> 
> ...


I hope you beat the Current Buns!!!

If I was honestly to be left with one it would be a hard choice, but I think the OG Kush and The Headband would be the 2 to take to a desert island....and I could only take 1, possibly the OG Kush, but sheesh, it's hard with the HB (just smoked a bifta of it) it's such a nice head buzz, but also reasonably good with the body (upper half - shoulders - which is great for me) The OG just has such a rich creamy old school taste to it, sweet to the nose and mouldy like a nice cheese. You can tell you are smoking the shizznit dank with the OG when you hit a bong, the smoke is normally twice the thickness of a lot of weeds, very oily.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

aye lad baws to the huns haha therell be nee bother at all its a friendly hhahaaha

damn thats ome write up man i cant wait for the fairy!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know about you, but there ain't been any bud pron in a while....back in a bit with something to brighten this thread of chit chat up....


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

just your happy smiling face is enough to brightn any page lol. I thought i updated this morning b4 golf and wen i got back there was no sign of it anywhere lol weird eh?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

The OG Kush





Chemchiesel - gor something going on with the leaves, gonna finish it soon any way.



The Cheese Mom:








DPQ:




Looking in




Enjoy the weekend folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn...your are the man!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll enjoy the week-end as soon as I quit drooling. Beautiful plants and porn.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

sexy sexy sexy dripping with thc some nice swellings too lol but the smelss georgous lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2010)

the first looking in pic is crazy.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 6, 2010)

gorgeous fuckin plants man!..... Absolutely!

Got a quick Q for ya. If you don't mind me asking. But How the fuck do you get such good up-close pix of your buds man! DAMN! I WISH I could get some decent pix like that!... No luck tho, I'm camera retarted!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2010)

That DPQ is looking super sexy. I want some. To bad I would have to ship through customs, otherwise I would say lets trade, Id send you some 5 month cured Blue Kush for some of that. But I think the dogs might sniff it out. When you wana come hang out in the States DST?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

mornin chief! your killing it bro. the chemcheisel looks like one fat dong haha any lower branches to that thing!?

the cheese looks very cheesey man all fox tails and swollen calyx's probably the closest representation ive seen but i think itll all be in the terpines and taste as to how cheesey it is. you now the saying tho walks like a duck hah

have a crackin weekend fella


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for all the kind words. They are finally back on track (even with the continuing War against the Thrips!!) and I think I'll get a passablee haul from this lot, which should keep me going through renovation, etc. It's got quite a few weeks yet, still around at least 4-5 weeks for Thelma, and there are two of the new Casey Jones in there that will also finish around the same time as thelma....it's quite crammed in there, we have had real damp weather, rain and continuous fukkin rain at times. This leaves a nice huge puddle under my floating cement tiled balcony...so humidity is just off the charts the noo as well...grrr.

Hey Don, I saw you had posted at the crack of piss. Have a good one, if you stick around I am throwing some more pics up.

Hey peeps, enjoy. Laters,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

Starting off with the John Doe...I think, or Dazey Jones....


Pink Floydesque - John Doe cont...



Thelma Headband:






Peace, 

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

oh, and in answer to peeps questions:

Hooked: I am using a Canon 1000D so nothing professional. I just use the close up options, stand back a decent distance and then zoom in. Lighting gives you different effects re colour and depth in the bud when taking a pic. IF you are using a flash (i.e on auto shoot for example) it's sometimes better not to have too much extra light shining into your shot, just puts the camera off i think.

Don: There are no side branches to the chemchiesel, just the one cola. I just let it grow, didn't do anything to it.

Integra: Would love to come hang out in the US.....sometime in the near future I hope.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you implying that your nuggets are so hard that it takes a hammer to break them?



cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2010)

remides me of a northern saying my mates from notts would say. "Get Hammerd"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

hahaha yeah the crack of piss lol love the hammer shot D nice.

oh btw the fairy made her way safe n sound  

i remember doing cheisel and it was shall we say not all that but the chem influence certainly makes it the difference by the looks of it!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2010)

crack of sparrows fart lol i rarely see that time of day lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Are you implying that your nuggets are so hard that it takes a hammer to break them?
> 
> 
> 
> cof


haha, nice one cof!! No implication meant, I picked it up as it was the nearest thing to me when I took the shot. I then though, well how the fek will anyone know how big the hammer is!! Then I kinda resigned myself to it being like something out of Pink Floyds, Wall....

...but really it was a comparison shot gone wrong. Oh, The Hammer is a normal size hammer, if that makes any sense, just had a joint of Thelma and a Bong of Casey...

Going to meet our friends in Town, it's Gay Pride today so all the Nice Lads are our dressed up dancing around like pratts on boats. And it's pissing with rain.



mr west said:


> remides me of a northern saying my mates from notts would say. "Get Hammerd"


That is def a trade makr word in the Scottish dialiect for it...but then like most Northenr dialects in the UK, there are about 100+ words for alcohol, and getting out of it! Don will back me up on that I am sure.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha yeah the crack of piss lol love the hammer shot D nice.
> 
> oh btw the fairy made her way safe n sound
> 
> i remember doing cheisel and it was shall we say not all that but the chem influence certainly makes it the difference by the looks of it!


Well the smell is a million miles from anything resembling cheese (well the one that the Fairy brought me) Will give more feedback on that when it start to kill it.



mr west said:


> crack of sparrows fart lol i rarely see that time of day lol


Unless you're looking after the cats!!! lol.

Hey folks, gotta get my swerve on.

Laters,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

i dont dirnk i wouldnt know what your talking about hehehe


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Didn't think I would leave the viewers without a few Sunday snaps...well here are some of the outdoor lovelies.

Oscars - the view the polis get

My view

Open it up like a peach....oooh

Oscar side branch


These like Oscar also grew in my garbage bags (without any light, or very little). Pumpkins, so potted a few of them, and here we are. Garbage bag pumpkins....already flowering


CaliO-Headband

CaliHeadband top


I liked this shot - underneath CaliHeadband

All these side branches are between 50cm-1metre long. 1.5 foot-3feet long I guess)

Bottom of CaliHeadband


This is just some different lettuce i have just started. 10-15 weeks so should get them before it gets too cold.


Clones, oscars on the left, cheese and cj on the right, holiday disasters in the middle


Headbands, they flit from one corner of the garden to the other...currently in the greenhouse....probably to be moved again shortly....


Well I bet you where thinking, what the fek is that scraggily stuff at the side of the headband. Well you may have thought she had met madame guilliotine, however, my wife said, "no, don't chop it down, I'll look after it", hahahahabloodyhohohoho. I don't think she's watered it once (I have watered a very dry looking plant a few times!!!) Yup, it's the Bastard Daughter of Barbagseed..... haha

The Little Yins, getting there....



Peace, DST


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

They are looking stellar D. Thats the kind of health im used to seeing in this thread, you need to find a better babysitter. When I went out of town, I chose a trustworthy person and educated her on marijuana for 2 weeks prior to me leaving so that by the time I left, she could basically take care of them as good as I could as long as no major problems arose. And they didnt. I got back after being gone for a week and you couldnt even tell I left.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I trained up a mate who lives in my block but i never go away for more than a couple of days


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> They are looking stellar D. Thats the kind of health im used to seeing in this thread, you need to find a better babysitter. When I went out of town, I chose a trustworthy person and educated her on marijuana for 2 weeks prior to me leaving so that by the time I left, she could basically take care of them as good as I could as long as no major problems arose. And they didnt. I got back after being gone for a week and you couldnt even tell I left.


I know!! I think if I gave him a bit more training he would be okay. He had to deal with a heat wave as well which is unusual. And I never told him anything about dealing with problems....but I do need to find a better solution one way or the other. I was thinking, maybe someone from RIU could come and look after them, but then they would need someone to look after their grows...a perpetual holiday growing conundrum, haha.



mr west said:


> Yeah I trained up a mate who lives in my block but i never go away for more than a couple of days


You still need to get your passport I thought Westy? Surely the Brew would stand for you going a few days to the continent! goldie lokkin chain do it, haha.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

well i have sent off for my birth certificate so steps are being taken lol, next step is to go to the passport office which is 20 or so miles away in peterborough


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> well i have sent off for my birth certificate so steps are being taken lol, next step is to go to the passport office which is 20 or so miles away in peterborough


Birth certificates......I had to get an Apostille put on mine a couple of years ago when I got married....what a pain in the arse that was. Today even a birth certificate that is certified needs to be sent to the country tha tissued it, so that they can attach a certificate to say that the certificate has been certified as a true certificate....hahahaha...the joys of democracy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2010)

epic cali headband bro seriously 6 foot + ahahah bonkers everything looking good. even a couple of the sorry looking clones look like they're making a comeback.

barbagseed!?!?!?!? hahahaah well i guess its eating no meat on the terrace lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

that cali orange heedband is a true beast of a plant man. Wish i had more room for popping lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> epic cali headband bro seriously 6 foot + ahahah bonkers everything looking good. even a couple of the sorry looking clones look like they're making a comeback.
> 
> barbagseed!?!?!?!? hahahaah well i guess its eating no meat on the terrace lol


well, 6ft with the pot, hehe. I think the clones could make it, it's just gonna take them forever to do anything...



mr west said:


> that cali orange heedband is a true beast of a plant man. Wish i had more room for popping lol.


I know, she's a pie muncher for sure....gonna be funny if I have to finish her off inside!!! Will just empty the whole grow room and shove her in like a commuter on the Japanese underground.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

might be worth moving it away from the fence so it dunt tempt real scrumppers


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> might be worth moving it away from the fence so it dunt tempt real scrumppers


They would need to be Cat Scrumppers since the other side of the fence is a 3 story drop to the ground, hehe. Or perhaps scrumppers with arms like Mr Tickle


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

Instead of losing sleep @ night over ppl stealing it here is my plan for the Cali-O.. Box it up (careful not to break any branches), make sure its a good seal, put in a feeder spike (so it survives) & check for a courier company that will deliver to Australia (I'm PM'ing you my Address now ).


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Instead of losing sleep @ night over ppl stealing it here is my plan for the Cali-O.. Box it up (careful not to break any branches), make sure its a good seal, put in a feeder spike (so it survives) & check for a courier company that will deliver to Australia (I'm PM'ing you my Address now ).


Now that would be a nice parcel to receive, hehe. I just spent 15 euro at the post office sending a pair of football boots to a friend, I can't begin to imagine what size the postal stamp would need to be to cover the sending costs!!! In fact, just wrap it in a big postal stamp!!! No need to lick, it will stick anyway!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Now that would be a nice parcel to receive, hehe. I just spent 15 euro at the post office sending a pair of football boots to a friend, I can't begin to imagine what size the postal stamp would need to be to cover the sending costs!!! In fact, just wrap it in a big postal stamp!!! No need to lick, it will stick anyway!!!


Hahaha, True Dat.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

now here's a question d, have u took clones of the cohb?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> now here's a question d, have u took clones of the cohb?


No! I can probably still do it though.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

might be worth a jiffy or 3


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> might be worth a jiffy or 3


Done....(oh, and it's water int he shot glass, not cleaning alcohol btw


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2010)

That should root in no time mate, it looks so healthy.
Your updates are awesome D, so much detail on each plant.
How many plants do you have?
I wish i had something to share


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That should root in no time mate, it looks so healthy.
> Your updates are awesome D, so much detail on each plant.
> How many plants do you have?
> I wish i had something to share


Hey Oscar, howzit bru.

So I have the following coming up for harvest:
Next week - week 8 of flower for current run
Casey Jones
And probably the Cheese Mom - it is actually on week 10 as it went into the previous grow on 12/12.....I looked back through my journal to see when, what a fekkin mission, but nice to have a journal so that a stoner can do such a thing...hehe.

Then we'll be going into week 9 and I will do the 
DPQ's X3 
Chemchiesel X 2
John Doe
Dazey Jones (it looks shocking BTW)
OG Kush x a few...lol
D-OG kush X 4 little'in, few weeks veg

It'll be week ten and I will be getting round to the cheese daughter, which is already falling all over the place with fatness.
Then I got to wait for Thelma the Headband and 2 more Casey Jones from seed...they'll be a couple more weeks after week 10....

That's as far as I can remember....sorry girls if I missed anyone

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2010)

can we get a DazeyJones solo shot?


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> can we get a DazeyJones solo shot?


Certainly squire.....it's right in the back but I will dig it out. What you have to remember is that I had 3 Dazey Jones and 3 John Doe seeds, and I got all the seeds mixed up. I just kinda quessed and marked the pots up, so the John Doe I have and Dazey Jones, could actually be the other way round...if you know what I mean....

pic to follow anyway...


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> can we get a DazeyJones solo shot?


There you go T. As you can see, she has not bounced back well from the neglect, however upon inspection this morning the cola looks quite nice, it's very sticky as well. I def think this is the Dazey Jones, it just looks like a Haze based/sativa based bud. All in all, if grown properly I think it will be a winner. I reckon it's a good 10-12 weeker though by the looks of things...


Shocking little lower buds...gave it a good spray, still got thrips!!!


Def initie Hazey looking cola


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey DST...did not know you were fighting thrips...I got this one down...(wish I could say the same for spider mites!).

Diatomaceous Earth. It is sold in garden stores as a crawling insect killer and in feed stores as a dietary supplement and de-wormer. It is the calcareous skeletons of ancient diatoms. Some of it is mined from marine sources and the organic OMRI CODEX human grade is mined from ancient lake beds in New Mexico. It is sometimes called Fossil Shell Flour also. The microscopic spiny skeletons make little cuts in the exoskeleton of insects and then dessicates them.

I have used the garden center in the garden, but I also now have the human grade for a wormer for the cat and dog during flea season as well as mineral supplement.

Thrips larval stage is in the soil, they pupate, crawl around in the soil for a bit, then looking for the goose that laid the golden egg , climb the bean...er pot stalk to rasp away on our chloroplasts.

I put the white powder in a salt shaker and apply to soil surface after a good watering, but also after the very top of the soil has dried a little. I have also read of making a paste with water and painting on the trunks of fruit trees (good white wash for fences also!) I am not sure if the paste would be ok for MJ plants or not. the top layer gets watered in and adds some calcium ad other minerals, I also do not fully know the ramifications of this though I suspect in moderation it is beneficial.

I only sprinkled the DE on the soil surface twice and with spinosad spray for the adults on top, they were gone quickly. The recurring problem happens when the larval stage escapes the spray, and the DE gets them good...and it is non-toxic...even people eat this stuff!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Hey DST...did not know you were fighting thrips...I got this one down...(wish I could say the same for spider mites!).
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth. It is sold in garden stores as a crawling insect killer and in feed stores as a dietary supplement and de-wormer. It is the calcareous skeletons of ancient diatoms. Some of it is mined from marine sources and the organic OMRI CODEX human grade is mined from ancient lake beds in New Mexico. It is sometimes called Fossil Shell Flour also. The microscopic spiny skeletons make little cuts in the exoskeleton of insects and then dessicates them.
> 
> ...


That's awesome Hayduke. I am going to look into this. I got some spray for them and have calmed the situation down for now...although I think they will be back by the sounds of it. I haven't sprayed the soil really. I am going to check what is in the solution I bought, it's an Ecostyle product from the garden centre. I like the sound of them munching the larvae!

Once again, thanks kind sir!

Peace,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 10, 2010)

Just reading through and by god that was one of the most informative reads ive ever encountered. +REP Hayduke. I have been seeing lil critters in a few of my chopped harvested plants/soil pots. Off to inspect the living. DST my bru hope Dasey pulls through. 1bmm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2010)

nice pics D, i had to tie my dJ down, it grew past everything like i expected.
i or these toddlers lost my cam.. so im gettin a new one soon.but there wont be any pics for awhile


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice pics D, i had to tie my dJ down, it grew past everything like i expected.
> i or these toddlers lost my cam.. so im gettin a new one soon.but there wont be any pics for awhile


Well the Casey Jones is a tall bitch, mix that with some Haze and you gotta have a pretty tall plant!
"i or these toddlers lost my cam.." lmao, sounds like they have hidden it somewhere, that's what the little .........s normally do, haha.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Well this is the last living pics you'll get of the Cheese BX2 Mom. 

Flushed today and will probably chop Saturday after it's had a few days to suck up some clean water. 

The trichs are about 5-10% amber I would say at the moment.






Yup, def looking forward to smoking that

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Well this is the last living pics you'll get of the Cheese BX2 Mom.
> 
> Flushed today and will probably chop Saturday after it's had a few days to suck up some clean water.
> 
> ...


 
I would be, too.

She's a beautiful, healthy lady-ought to be fun!


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I would be, too.
> 
> She's a beautiful, healthy lady-ought to be fun!
> 
> ...


she's had her ups and downs cof, man I was nearly going to throw them since the clones were doing okay. (I had 3 - 2 went male) Luckily the best clone was a female, which is now just gone bos all over the place. The buds are rather heavy in relation to the thickness of the brnaches...but then why have thick branches when you can have fat bud...!!

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2010)

I had an afghaan/nycd that just finished with thick stems-I think I got 3 grams of buds-total. Thick stems=small buds? Good smoke-just not much of her.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

looks damn tasty there D, not much longer to go, you flushing yet?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks damn tasty there D, not much longer to go, you flushing yet?


you need specs Don, lol...yup, as per the post, flushed today. It's 10 weeks at the weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

hahaha shit so it does.... i got off work early today so im a little impaired


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha shit so it does.... i got off work early today so im a little impaired


impaired, so theres two of u now??

DST u have truley done that bx2 proud shhe looks a picture of lovelyness, have u had a tester bud yet?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> impaired, so theres two of u now??
> 
> DST u have truley done that bx2 proud shhe looks a picture of lovelyness, have u had a tester bud yet?


Cheers mate, I was bummed at the beginning with them looking like starvation cases, all skinny and shit going on with all the leaves. But chuffed to bits how this girl has turned out.

I am resisting temptation until it gets a proper hang and dry......difficult with a new strain, but hey ho, I will resist. Only got about a week until it'll be mostly dry.

Now I remember you mentioned the cheese leaves dying off as standard. With the clone I have done, at each node where I have bent the blant, or snipped a cutting, and the new shoot has grown, the fan leave from the node basically starts going yellowy (but not an N prob) and then is nigh on useless. Not sure if you know what I am talking about, lol, it is just before midnight.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 11, 2010)

I know what you mean D, has it started to point downward too? but not droopy.
The BX does look cheesy, thin branches is sign of cheese, after 5 weeks they need support
the smell is a sure sign though


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I know what you mean D, has it started to point downward too? but not droopy.
> The BX does look cheesy, thin branches is sign of cheese, after 5 weeks they need support
> the smell is a sure sign though


I knocked the lower ones off, and the big one that is left is still horizontal, but looks like a leaf that is being leached. Everything else is hunky dory.
Oh and the smell...it stinks for sure.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

I think i know what u mean, dunt matter how much bat shit i give em the leafs stil die off . I did one in a high guano compost mix once and it stayaed green till 11 weks hardly dropped a thing lol but the buds didnt tower they stayed pom pom ish lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I know what you mean D, has it started to point downward too? but not droopy.
> The BX does look cheesy, thin branches is sign of cheese, after 5 weeks they need support
> the smell is a sure sign though


oscar oscar he's our man. How ya doing mate long time no hear, hows that tub in the woods lasting?


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think i know what u mean, dunt matter how much bat shit i give em the leafs stil die off . I did one in a high guano compost mix once and it stayaed green till 11 weks hardly dropped a thing lol but the buds didnt tower they stayed pom pom ish lol


I am thinking that this girl really pushes all her energy into those buds, everything else is just there because I guess it needs to be...haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha shit so it does.... i got off work early today so im a little impaired


haha, like that avatar.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

outdoor pics...goodnight




DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2010)

out standing man, so would u say that cali o headband is more cali o than headband or do they all go good outdoors?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> out standing man, so would u say that cali o headband is more cali o than headband or do they all go good outdoors?


Seems to be more Cali Orange I think. If you compare it to Oscar at the end, who stinks like a Headband, and looks like a Headband....I am hoping they both do well outdoors. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

christ D thats a tree n half. is that 4 stems i see in the middle?!? i thought i saw that a while back but put it down to pissedness and double vision


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ D thats a tree n half. is that 4 stems i see in the middle?!? i thought i saw that a while back but put it down to pissedness and double vision


That is indeed, "oh no everyone thinks, he's potted a whole load of plants together......you shouldn't do that...." Bollox, they look happy to me, hahaha, and I have done it plenty times before....those were 4 of the guerillla girls that didn't quite go guerilla.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2010)

oooooh the big bad ganja monster will come n get you man hahah hopefully!?!? aye they look in peak fitness bro


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 13, 2010)

DST said:


> That is indeed, "oh no everyone thinks, he's potted a whole load of plants together......you shouldn't do that...." Bollox, they look happy to me, hahaha, and I have done it plenty times before....those were 4 of the guerillla girls that didn't quite go guerilla.


Looking good DST. Bollocks indeed on the dont pot multiple plants together.. Its the key system in an Ebb & Flow Hydroton Table..
I've got a pic to help further prove ur point. Here is a bunch of girls i put out straight into flower in the middle of winter, it was a guess whether or not they'd die from frost, but they came along quite alright. Not exactly a huge yield. Only 2oz of the 15 clones. Lol, but it was a nice freebie to an experiment i thought would die. So this is 15 Clones in about 10Litres of Coco.






EDIT: Oh yeah & i threw Hydroton rock on top to make sure they didnt dry out if i forgot about em for a few days. Lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks the lord, another non believer of the hype. Nice job though Ninja, 2 oz is 2 oz in my book!!! 

And after all, most plants get planted in the ground together, hehe.

Bloody ell, the skys have just emptied here, end of days, another battering for the girls!!!



XxNinjaxX said:


> Looking good DST. Bollocks indeed on the dont pot multiple plants together.. Its the key system in an Ebb & Flow Hydroton Table..
> I've got a pic to help further prove ur point. Here is a bunch of girls i put out straight into flower in the middle of winter, it was a guess whether or not they'd die from frost, but they came along quite alright. Not exactly a huge yield. Only 2oz of the 15 clones. Lol, but it was a nice freebie to an experiment i thought would die. So this is 15 Clones in about 10Litres of Coco.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PANGcake (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey D!

Everything lookng well cept for them thrips! I got rid of the mites, bought this sh*t from Bayer (manufacturer) called Provado PLUS! All them mites on my balcony plants died, gonna repeat again in few days. This spray kills ALL, whiteflies, thrips, spider mites...etc...it kills all! 

That Cali O HB is looking swell. U gonna finnish it inside huh?

//peace


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

PANGcake said:


> Hey D!
> 
> Everything lookng well cept for them thrips! I got rid of the mites, bought this sh*t from Bayer (manufacturer) called Provado PLUS! All them mites on my balcony plants died, gonna repeat again in few days. This spray kills ALL, whiteflies, thrips, spider mites...etc...it kills all!
> 
> ...


Taking a trip (not a thrip) to the garden centre....gonna check things out. Otherwise I am flushing and chopping next week then building the new cabinet.

Found 2 herms, the 2 Casey Jones that I planted from seed. Not sure if it was stress due to putting them straight inside 12/12 from being outside in a normal sun cycle.....anyway, one was infected bad with aphide, yup, also got aphides now! So that one is out the grow room, the other has been plucked and returned for the time being....bummed.

Other than that, the cheese smells and looks the business with a brazilian done to it. Can't wait to smoke it....eeeeee, it's exciting, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2010)

time for some ladybugs.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> time for some ladybugs.


I was saying the very same thing to my wife, she thought it was barbaric!!! huh, figure that one....


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of buds from todays snip....

Casey Jones





BX2 chesse 




Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

early casey jones looks infinitely better than anything u can get on the streets round these parts lol. Im gonna cut my jack the ripper tonigh at 8.3 weeks, sad but its needed


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> early casey jones looks infinitely better than anything u can get on the streets round these parts lol. Im gonna cut my jack the ripper tonigh at 8.3 weeks, sad but its needed


I know I could have left it go a few days, but I am quite keen on the energy from this one, and 8 weeks is perfect for it. Jack crosses are normally 10 weekers I guess, but hey, if needs must Westy!.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

So flushed a lot of the girls today. that'll be the last water for them until next week, and I'll chop them at 9 weeks....the OG's, the DPQ's, Chemchiesels, John Doe.

tune to listen while watching:
[youtube]DleMkC-lH5s&NR=1[/youtube]

So here's some pics:

The OG KUSH baby....O Geesus




This one got a seed...see







sorry, got a bit carried away with the OG's.

And now some....DPQ action





And a group shot of the DPQ's


The bairns for the next run


Thelma Headband..




John doe:





DOG Kush





Casey Jones from see:



BX2 Cheese Clone


CJ Clone

How weird is this, this Chemchiesel looks like it has male flowers growing out of the swollen calyx???? wtf


Well that's it from me. Wifes up and stomping about so better get back to the land of the living....any comments questions please fire away.

Laters,

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

jack the ripper is an 8 week lemon haze that's very potant


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> jack the ripper is an 8 week lemon haze that's very potant


okilydikily, nowt to do wit other jack....


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

nah its a tga strain made by sub cool, jacks cleaner x something. >>>>http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/tga-subcool-jack-the-ripper


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice!!

Clones veg, harvest, and flowering dam you have your hands full and doing a great job at taking caare of them all!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

nice update.. i'm glad you like the og so much. it ha me excited for this stinky d-kush fmale in my tent.. cheers, haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

And my thelma seedling seems to have some pretty wide leaves. its growing faster than the other seedlings too.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Clones veg, harvest, and flowering dam you have your hands full and doing a great job at taking caare of them all!!


Hey Hulk Nugs, hope all is well. Thanks for the visit. It is indeed a handfull, but a nice handfull I would say! I also didn't inlcude my clone box in the shots, but that another story....



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice update.. i'm glad you like the og so much. it ha me excited for this stinky d-kush fmale in my tent.. cheers, haha





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And my thelma seedling seems to have some pretty wide leaves. its growing faster than the other seedlings too.


I think you are going to like it. I haven't smoked the off spring (d-kush) but will know for sure in a couple of weeks if it's the goodness.

Thelma can pump out some pretty fat indica leaves for sure.....her cousin Oscar (the new Thelma) is doing the same, crazy indica leaves with mad growth all over the place....


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I bought myself a new mountain bike, nothing amazing but it gets me from A-G (G being my guerilla grow, haha) So when I went out yesterday for a test run I thought I'd drop by the girls and see what's up. I haven't seen them for over two weeks so was interested to see what was goin on. When I arrived at the spot it was obvious that no-one had been there as the path was so overgrown and had not been disturbed, but there was a whole load of plants flattened down leading up to just before where I planted the girls. But there was no vehicle or tyre marks so I was thinking, Alien Craft?? Coming to check out the girls??mmmn, so further through the bush (you need to go round a corner, push some trees to the side and that takes you into where the girls are. That area had also been flattned a bit, but only to the extent where the Reeds had been blown over toward the girls. That was easily dealt with and removed the offending reeds and pushed everything back.

Well I was a bit pissed that I never took anything along with me as they look like they could do with a bit of a munch. So here they are:










They are just starting to show signs of flower...hopefully the weather is going to be nice up through until October when they will be due to finish.

They still use barges to ship containers around in Holland and mainland Europe...



Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

thats some fucking big barge man, wonders whats in all the containers lol. Monkey gals looking green and intact lol, fingers crossed for the weather tho mate good luck.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats some fucking big barge man, wonders whats in all the containers lol. Monkey gals looking green and intact lol, fingers crossed for the weather tho mate good luck.


I know, I reckon these people just live on their barges, there was one behind that one as well. They all have cars parked on them which also makes me think they must just constantly be floating around at home....quite cool but I am not sure it would be for me though.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

live at work lol bit like me lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds like the flattened grass is where an animal has bedded, if you saw no foot prints. Just my 2 cents.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like the flattened grass is where an animal has bedded, if you saw no foot prints. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> cof


I think you are right cof!!! There is a whole gang of Swans around there. They better not bed down in my patch otherwise they'll get their wings clipped, haha. I know you have a Gaggle of Geese, but what is it for a gang of Swans?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like the flattened grass is where an animal has bedded, if you saw no foot prints. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> cof


I think you are right cof!!! There is a whole gang of Swans around there. They better not bed down in my patch otherwise they'll get their wings clipped, haha. I know you have a Gaggle of Geese, but what is it for a gang of Swans?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Sounds like the flattened grass is where an animal has bedded, if you saw no foot prints. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> cof


Me thiunks yer 2 cents is correct. There are a gang of Swans that hang around that area....You have a Gaggle of Geese, so what is it for Swans? A ......of swans
Anyone know?


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I think you are right cof!!! There is a whole gang of Swans around there. They better not bed down in my patch otherwise they'll get their wings clipped, haha. I know you have a Gaggle of Geese, but what is it for a gang of Swans?





DST said:


> I think you are right cof!!! There is a whole gang of Swans around there. They better not bed down in my patch otherwise they'll get their wings clipped, haha. I know you have a Gaggle of Geese, but what is it for a gang of Swans?





DST said:


> Me thiunks yer 2 cents is correct. There are a gang of Swans that hang around that area....You have a Gaggle of Geese, so what is it for Swans? A ......of swans
> Anyone know?


A group of swans is called a bevy, lamentation, herd, game, team or wedge (flying in a "V" formation)


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> A group of swans is called a bevy, lamentation, herd, game, team or wedge (flying in a "V" formation)


Nice one lad...ffs DST, whats with the multiple quotes, you can even see the last one I was trying to say the same thing but never quite got it right...bloody database errors and what not, huh. hahaha.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 17, 2010)

I was going to say the same as cof. Deer also like to bed down and flatten the terrain. Aswell as munch on the ladies fkers. Seems like a good spot you picked ole bud. 1bmm


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 18, 2010)

Heck yea bro the G grows looks amazing for just being out there all on her own!!

Doing good thanks for asking ,always in the shadows watching, keep up the great work !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

evrything on lock down here too. you guys and your efficiency haha 

no wonder the OG got such a showcase the calyx's look like their made of silver lol. casey looks a treat too man. you think your winning the war on bugs yet?

outdoors is lookin good too.have a great weekend! IM SETTING UP THE SPARE ROOM WITH A GRIN LIKE THE CHESHIRE CAT FFS caps


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evrything on lock down here too. you guys and your efficiency haha
> 
> no wonder the OG got such a showcase the calyx's look like their made of silver lol. casey looks a treat too man. you think your winning the war on bugs yet?
> 
> outdoors is lookin good too.have a great weekend! IM SETTING UP THE SPARE ROOM WITH A GRIN LIKE THE CHESHIRE CAT FFS caps


Hope the deck chair is comfy Donny!!! As i said, welcome back!

The bugs smugs have been zapped but I have found the odd one. Still looking for the product Hayduke hooked us up with (or should I say, need to get my arse in gear to get it!) Lots of chopping tomorrow to be done. Got a few grams of weed from my mate (Headband) who had a disaster when he went on holiday. So it's going in to make some hash. Lets see whats up with it. Pics to follow....if Percy the Pig chopper would just stop flying around...we have Sail 2010 in A-dam, the sky is full of heli's.

Peace, DST


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yooo yo yo. 

How is it going buddy, hope all is well. A lot of reading to do so I am looking at the pix for right now and everything is looking great. You got some massive moms crackin a few pages back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

hahah the deck chair barely fits my fat backside man 

look forard to the hash man, you going gumby stye? do you dry n freeze your trim first? 

stay behind he sizzeline screen bro the pesky pork chopper cant see through the green smoke


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> I think you are right cof!!! There is a whole gang of Swans around there. They better not bed down in my patch otherwise they'll get their wings clipped, haha. I know you have a Gaggle of Geese, but what is it for a gang of Swans?


Not correct... but I think a Swaggle of Swans sounds cool.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Yooo yo yo.
> 
> How is it going buddy, hope all is well. A lot of reading to do so I am looking at the pix for right now and everything is looking great. You got some massive moms crackin a few pages back.


It's all crackalackin, Bender's back and the suns out...woohoo!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah the deck chair barely fits my fat backside man
> 
> look forard to the hash man, you going gumby stye? do you dry n freeze your trim first?
> 
> stay behind he sizzeline screen bro the pesky pork chopper cant see through the green smoke


Bags for the hash. I was going to but not enough minutes in the day...wait until you see the weed, yuk looking but sticky as hell. Justs letting some trich sink to the bottom just now....me hopes.



jigfresh said:


> Not correct... but I think a Swaggle of Swans sounds cool.


Sorry Jig, not quite sure what's not correct, anyway, I agree, a Swaggle of Swans is cool, sounds a bit Glaswegian, hehe

Back to the bucket....

Peace, 

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2010)

White Fly, Green Fly, Aphides......CHEESE BX2 = DEAD, had to chop it, it was infested with the critters....throughout all the bud as well. I may be saved about 20% of the bud....bah! Smells amazing even if it is a week early. Really quite Cheesed Off, literally. Grow room is being demolished after this. I also had to cut the last chemchiesel that wasn't really ready either...that was getting infested. I just hope Thelma markIII makes it through a couple more weeks.....

Then time to start again.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

ah man that suck. you smoking the BX2 or hashing it up?


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

Thyats an unfortunate thing bout the cheese, its not just us bipeds who love it. So is that ur cheese gone now?


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man that suck. you smoking the BX2 or hashing it up?


CHucked it, I wouldn't even have felt comfortable smoking the hash.....it was minging beyond belief!!!!



mr west said:


> Thyats an unfortunate thing bout the cheese, its not just us bipeds who love it. So is that ur cheese gone now?


Yeh, and the fact I got it all over my greenhouse and my garden/terrace....fucking invasion. That along with the ants and the thrips I am constantly walking around itching, hahaha. 

However, all is not lost, I still got the brute of a BX2 that I cloned on from the last one, that is going bos all over the shop so very happy about that. Plus I got 4 clones rooting up and getting ready for action, so it will be a Freds West Killer cheese extravaganza! And that is going to be done in the new room once I have put it together. I think I'll have about a half oz if I am lucky, and I have a few grams of the little Mom left.
The BX2 is the one on the back left.....


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2010)

A pic I snapped last night at Sail 2010 Amsterdam. A few of us went out on a boat, food, wine, beer, lots of smoke, bongs, blah de blah.....luckily there was someone who was normal acting as Captain. I thought this was one of my better pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

nice shot D! bet you had a blast.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice picture!!!

Chucked it?
you could have at least made oil
(sorry, it's my scotch-irish heritage)


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2010)

wicked pic D, sounds like you had a great time food smoke beer on a boat! sailing in style bro


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2010)

hey big D sorry 2 hear about ur losses to the bugs  whats this about u knocking down ur grow room? u going horiz again or switching back to vert?

edit - i think horiz and vert are supposed 2 be the other way around lol, this gold seal (hash) is not 2 bad


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey big D sorry 2 hear about ur losses to the bugs  whats this about u knocking down ur grow room? u going horiz again or switching back to vert?
> 
> edit - i think horiz and vert are supposed 2 be the other way around lol, this gold seal (hash) is not 2 bad


hey china, hope all is good. thanks for stopping by.....no worries, I understood what ya meant. No, staying vertical, just going to put a proper diving wall in and tweak the place up a bit. It needs a good clean, sterilisation, paint, and then it'll on be back on again....the clones are itching to get their swerve on....perhaps I shouldn't use the word, itching......got me start again...god dam bugs! lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody been watching the programme on the BBC about the amatuer cake bakers? My good lady made me the Lemon Drizzle cake last night!!! Fekkin amazing!! munch munch munch. (8 eggs in one cake!!!!)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

haha, bet it was good. the only thing i wacth on bbc is anything with gordon ramsey, thanks to the wife.. im the cook she just likes watchin it on tv.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, bet it was good. the only thing i wacth on bbc is anything with gordon ramsey, thanks to the wife.. im the cook she just likes watchin it on tv.


Gordon Ramsey, you gotta love him and hate him, haha. He use to be a pro footballer for Rangers!

My wife cooks the cakes, I do all the other cooking like yerself. I love it actually, great hobby if you are a stoner!

Well at least the rain has stopped and the 2 inches of water on my baclony (along with my help) has resided.....things really need to start getting a bit sunnier here....

Peace bru, D


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2010)

THey dont show much BBC stuff over here in the us, I think Ive only seen Planet Earth and Life from them. But those are very interesting to watch when you're in the right elevated state of mind. Did you get my message DST, Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Gordon Ramsey, you gotta love him and hate him


No...just hate him...what an ass!...I have been known to throw things and make the occasional server with a princess complex cry (write your tickets right!)...but I would stab that bastard!...Lead by example!

I would like to see Gordon Ramsey on Cops...after some ex-con pantry cook shanked him with a paring knife for the disrespect!

Wow...I need to smoke...dog training gets me a little worked up I guess...

Sorry bout the creepy crawlies! put 8 babies outside for phree photons...I knew they would probably get bugs (but I also knew they would get them inside anyhow)...sure enough...brought them in under a skylight today (hot as fook, and gardeners too close) and found a thrip and a spider mite...smashed the mite and sprayed spinosad for the thrips...gonna get some neem and floramite and/or azatrol to kill these fuckers before I get anywhere near flower...probably have to wait a bit though, they are babies.

Everything is becoming resistant in the environment...super bugs are going to take over the world!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> THey dont show much BBC stuff over here in the us, I think Ive only seen Planet Earth and Life from them. But those are very interesting to watch when you're in the right elevated state of mind. Did you get my message DST, Sorry it took so long.


Yup, got it no problem.



Hayduke said:


> No...just hate him...what an ass!...I have been known to throw things and make the occasional server with a princess complex cry (write your tickets right!)...but I would stab that bastard!...Lead by example!
> 
> I would like to see Gordon Ramsey on Cops...after some ex-con pantry cook shanked him with a paring knife for the disrespect!
> 
> ...


Hehehe, he certainly does act like a dick, but at the end of the day he's a very clever guy, multi millionaire through his restaraunts, and you can't fault him for that I guess. From what I have seen, Chefing seems to attract a lot of people with small dicks and big mouths.

Do you know what, I was just sitting down earlier this morning thinking about bugs and pesticides and how we are living in the world today. Jesus, the amount of pesticides a farmer must use to get thier crop through must be incredible. I have a small greenhouse and I am out spraying every bloody day. Like you said, Global Bug domination.

PEace, 

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm halfway to being a chef then but i'll have to work on having a big mouth.
gutted for you mate, thats sucks about the bugs


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm halfway to being a chef then but i'll have to work on having a big mouth.
> gutted for you mate, thats sucks about the bugs


haha, nice one Oscar. 

Bugs certainly do suck...the bloody life fae yer plants. Ah well, it's all part of the fun I guess.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

wouldnt call it fun but its defo part of the growing lark unless u can keep ur op like and operating room lab coats the lot its very hard not to bring the outside in with u.


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> wouldnt call it fun but its defo part of the growing lark unless u can keep ur op like and operating room lab coats the lot its very hard not to bring the outside in with u.


Even hospital operating rooms now are dangerous things to be in...bloody microscopic hospital viruses now as well, think I'll do a Michael Jackson and live in a bubble tent....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

ive always wanted my own strutter bubble

[youtube]L0noRU0WI84?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive always wanted my own strutter bubble
> 
> [youtube]L0noRU0WI84?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


for the win, im getting 3 of em lol


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> for the win, im getting 3 of em lol


Oh that made my fekkin day....brilliant!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Id want a few difrent colours so i could have rose tint all day lol or black tint for wen im feeling evil lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2010)

lol.. i wouldnt mind one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

imagine a 1 way mirrored one!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah one way glass for defo then u wouldnt need to get dressed lol


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

Would that be like a ganster bubble then?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

Journal seems to have gone quiet so here are some pics of the DOG that I chopped today. Before that, this is what I woke up to this morning.....

floating merrily away


It's finally stopped

Divit/DOG Kush...call it what you want, it's a frosty beast


From thumb tip to finger tip it's 9 1/2 inches. This was grown in a 2litre pot (less than half a gallon) only 15cm wide. Single cola I think it should give 1/2 oz at least. And so crystally it's not true. Good for SOG I would guess.

And some more...

this was just a fan leaf

And another close up....reasonable amount of amber for my liking.



Okay, back to my joint....

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, that DOG is frosty, got me hella excited.. i got 1 in flower and two in veg , hows the smell??.. hope you found a way to enjoy the rain


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow, that DOG is frosty, got me hella excited.. i got 1 in flower and two in veg , hows the smell??.. hope you found a way to enjoy the rain


Well me and the misses had a good work out together throwing around 150 buckets of water over the side of our building, haha. not sure you would call it fun though.
Smells quite dieselly at the mo. It's a greener tinge than the other ones. I can't decide if I have got two or 3 different phenos out of the 4. I def got at least 2. Two are quite dark, another very silvery greenish like the og, and this one that got a slightly lighter green to it. Smell wise it's gonna be coming out in the next few days with the jars. Busy burbing away.

take it easy, T

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

fucking awesome D mate so a few phenos to play with, would u say the hb that was a parent was a good mix of its parents? 3 quarters og?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

i must have one of the lighter pheno, cuz its lighter than my other plants, its kinda stretchy. cant wait to show u pics.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> fucking awesome D mate so a few phenos to play with, would u say the hb that was a parent was a good mix of its parents? 3 quarters og?


Well it certainly gives out those fem beans that's for sure. I think based on its parents, the OG and the ECSD, that anything it gives off is going to hit the mark somewhere. Kinda like the DPQ I guess.

BTW, REally like both those phenos I got from the DPQ. 1 which had a heavy leaf to bud ratio, very large calyx's (I think I said before, like artichoke shaped) The amount of crystals on that one is unbelievable pal!!! It def has a much more sour taste to it than the other which is leaning more on the sweet side. I like to give the joint a good suck before I light it, gives you a nice pre smoke taste, and then you can see if the taste comes through in the smoke. Both as a stand off smell give of a sweet pungeant odour. The other pheno is a far more fuller bud, better yielder, and sweet through smell and tatse (with a little sour undertone, but not too much.) Hoping there are more levels of stinkyness to come as they dry.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i must have one of the lighter pheno, cuz its lighter than my other plants, its kinda stretchy. cant wait to show u pics.


Well the first pheno doesn't seem to have as deep a moldy stink as the standard OG, but it wipes you out. Good last joint to have for sure!!! Very tight compact and dense buds, not as crystally as the one pictured above but very nice. Was quite short like the HB, fat fan leaves, but a real dark green to the leaves. 

Look forward to seeing yer pics T.

More rain today, bah!! The wife in her infinite wisdom has invited our whole block around to our house on Saturday, so there is going to be hiding of plants to be done!!! Not much I can do about the beasts on the balcony, but that doesn't bother me.

Have a good Friday folks,

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds like a winner, cant wait to chop my two dpq's. I think i have two of the same pheno maybe lol, im not expecting much yeild but cant w\it to see what its like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

thats some rain on a biblical scale man, id have been building the Ark II by now!. I cant wait to get the DOG off the leash man im itchin when can we start them ??? it looks a right tasty sort. 

i cant wait to see the hash from it its going to epic

happy friday peeps!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah im all excited to get my dog off too.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Please, DOGs on leashes boys....don't want any of them getting put down for taking a bite out of some unsuspecting passer by. lol.

Well they seem to be turning up now on the other side of the pond...just a few stragglers what with things turning up a bit smashed! So I think it can't be long now before we are all ready for the get go!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

loli already got the jiffys swollen in preperation for the dog fairy


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Morning everyone,

My god the sun is actually out today, can you believe it, the world isn't actually going to end....well not yet anyway.

I put the headbands I had outdoor into the cab becasue there was room and the weather has been shite! And now the sun is out, doh! Still fairly cloudy though. The COXHB and Oscar are too big to go into the cab so theey remain outside. No floods today which is nice. I also put the Casey Jones back that had been greenflied and put into exile. She seemed to herm herself and has a few seeds for sure!!! A lot of the lower buds have gone to seed. 

I have not really given Thelma the attention she deserves so today is a bit of a Thelma fest She's 10 weeks and I will flush next week I think. Then chop in a couple. The caseys are at 6 weeks so they should come down at the same time all being well.

So here goes:

*THELMA (headband)*
**
**
**









*The Casey Jones (from seed)*



This is what happens when your lady falls asleep against the cool tube







One of the Casey nugs I think has been seeded

More seeded CJ


*Little Dog (Puppy) Kush*


*Oscar clone*


*DPQ seedlings* and a seed I found in my *Blackjack*...interested to see what it brings. (they are green, the light is just making them look a bit hungry...honest,lol)


As I said before, the *cheese BX2* seems to clone like a dream. They don't even go that yellow either...great stuff!!! 



*And the 3 cheese clones* at the front all repotted and happy..


*And a group shot of the clones* (big ones are Cheese BX2 left, CJ right)


*The seedlings* ( Exodus Blue Widow, Dog kushes, OG Kush, Thelma's, DPQ's and a blackjack thing!) as you can see, the DPQ's are nice and green


*Some Blackjack I chopped at 10 weeks*


*And looking in now:*



And....I just though this was quite a cool shot....


 and  and  to all,

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah well, the sun lasted all of about an hour...tunder and lightning and torrential downpours......aaah, back to normality again, and there was me thinking it was fukking summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

hahahah one minute its infestation shutting shop next your bringing out the big guns lol casey looks so frosty man.

is it just me or does the headband firtst up look more sativa dom than the lower downs or am i just baked.

blackjack looks really tasty and a good yeilder by looks of it.

cheese cloned everything irie mon! noice


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

A foot, something underfeaf is a foot. A smorgers board of delight, everythings looking nice and nice. Soz my wake and bake is kicking in lol, ive lost the ability ..........livers


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 28, 2010)

What a feast for the eyes!!!
Great subjects, layout, and composition!!!
Thank you


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha, my DOG is being trained to be a killer 

btw, everything looks good.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah one minute its infestation shutting shop next your bringing out the big guns lol casey looks so frosty man.
> 
> is it just me or does the headband firtst up look more sativa dom than the lower downs or am i just baked.
> 
> ...


I think it may be the stuff the postie sent you that is making you think that Don, lol.



mr west said:


> A foot, something underfeaf is a foot. A smorgers board of delight, everythings looking nice and nice. Soz my wake and bake is kicking in lol, ive lost the ability ..........livers


See what I mean, hahaha.



curious old fart said:


> What a feast for the eyes!!!
> Great subjects, layout, and composition!!!
> Thank you
> 
> ...


graag gedaan meneer!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, my DOG is being trained to be a killer
> 
> btw, everything looks good.


hehe, I am gonna train mine to fetch the remote control from my misses, now that would be a difficult trick!!!!

Happy Shundays fellow shmokersh!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

Im not gonna train my dog. There needs to be a natural one for comparisen lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

DST said:


> I think it may be the stuff the postie sent you that is making you think that Don, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, its not as hard as you think


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, its not as hard as you think


I actually wouldn't mind getting a dog, I have never had one before. But living in a city and in an apartment block, even if I do have a space outside, I am not sure it's fair.....plus I struggle to wipe my own arse let alone look after a dog, hahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

i'm an avid dog lover, i dont think i could go without one, no small dogs tho!
i love reptiles as well..


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm an avid dog lover, i dont think i could go without one, no small dogs tho!
> i love reptiles as well..


Me too...went three years after the last one and it kinda sucked. I now have an almost 6 month old working line German Shepherd Dog out of Czech lines...we are training for Schutzhund...fun stuff!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

Hayduke, i love WORKING dogs. and i love schutzhund, im a apbt guy tho.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

You have lost me guys, but since being with my wife, who grew up with Alsatians in South Africa, I am really getting into them....although their current alsatian is a bit of a softy to be honest, but a lovely dog!


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

we've alwasy had german shepherd dogs as long as i can remember well my mum has. Lovely dogs.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> we've alwasy had german shepherd dogs as long as i can remember well my mum has. Lovely dogs.
> View attachment 1127244


And heres Cousco, we just got her pic sent from my wifes Mum in South Africa, pictured next to my brother in law, not me unfortunately!!!!! Although we did have a BBQ/Braai at the weekend (in the rain hahaha)


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

awww Cousco looks a bit grey round the chops, lovely dogs just dunt live long enough. Lilly is the 3rd my folks have had in my lifetime.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> awww Cousco looks a bit grey round the chops, lovely dogs just dunt live long enough. Lilly is the 3rd my folks have had in my lifetime.


Yup, it's an old doggy for sure. Although her hind legs are still okay!!! The wifes family have always had alsatians, or are they German Shephards? not being a knowledge on the subject I am not 100%!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2010)

DST

As a shephard owner and lover, your mother-in-laws dog is most definately
a shephard.
I just acquired a shephard puppy who is stealing the show at the house. The wife claims that he is growing as she watches. He's going to be a big dog-mother is 85 lbs and dad is 105 lbs.
IMHO shephards are the best family dog. Loyal and protective with a big heart.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2010)

an alsatian, is a german shepard dog, i hear europeans calling the alsatian every now and again, very dependable dog, loyal dog... characters too, if i ever get too old for pitbulls, ill have a german..


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> an alsatian, is a german shepard dog, i hear europeans calling the alsatian every now and again, very dependable dog, loyal dog... characters too, if i ever get too old for pitbulls, ill have a german..


ok, I am guessing they originate from somewhere in North East France/Germany (Alsace region)...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2010)

yes indeed the Deutscher Schäferhund, is a german specific breed, best lines coming from germany and belgium i believe


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2010)

DST said:


> I actually wouldn't mind getting a dog, I have never had one before. But living in a city and in an apartment block, even if I do have a space outside, I am not sure it's fair.....plus I struggle to wipe my own arse let alone look after a dog, hahaha.


I do know what you mean by keeping a pup 'cramped' in an apartment... but like someone once pointed out a dog would much prefer an apartment with loving owners over the small cage at the pound, with only death to look forward to. Much better and beyond fair. Don't let space keep you from saving a dogs life.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I do know what you mean by keeping a pup 'cramped' in an apartment... but like someone once pointed out a dog would much prefer an apartment with loving owners over the small cage at the pound, with only death to look forward to. Much better and beyond fair. Don't let space keep you from saving a dogs life.


Very good point Jig, never really thought about it like that.....something to think about! However, the second part of my statement is a stumbling block however, haha


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hayduke, i love WORKING dogs. and i love schutzhund, im a apbt guy tho.


Nice! Schutzhund again tomorrow night!



DST said:


> You have lost me guys, but since being with my wife, who grew up with Alsatians in South Africa, I am really getting into them....although their current alsatian is a bit of a softy to be honest, but a lovely dog!


The best dogs.



DST said:


> ok, I am guessing they originate from somewhere in North East France/Germany (Alsace region)...


The Alsatian name was to combat anti-German sentiment mainly in the US after the Wars (and I suppose in Western Europe??)...they just changed their name!!...And stopped following the breed standard...the Americans are f'ing up the GSD...NO American line dog can do police work...not that all should, but they were bred as a working dog to do specific jobs, and running in a show ring really is not one of them!

Nice looking dog pics!

here is my boy a few weeks ago at 5 months


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahhh dogs are great D. they just need alot of exercise and attention like all things in life. I say go for it. Good to have as a hiking partner. 1bmm


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Nice! Schutzhund again tomorrow night!
> 
> The best dogs.
> 
> ...


He looks lovely Hayduke, I really think if I was getting a dog that an Alsatian would be one of my choices, I have always thought they were pretty uber dogs!!! Although I must admit I did rather like the Boxer dog that my brother in law got...damn all this talk got me thinking and pondering now.......



1badmasonman said:


> Ahhh dogs are great D. they just need alot of exercise and attention like all things in life. I say go for it. Good to have as a hiking partner. 1bmm


Mmmmmn, perhaps this will keep the wifes mind of having kids...not that she is desperate for that, she's just been handed another promotion at work which is going to take up even more of her time....perhaps I should get a dog for the companionship then, haha!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

i love boxers just as much as all bully breeds @ D

@Duke.. i can tell a good worker when i see one, even being so young he looks like a prospect/


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

So I mentioned it to the wife this morning about getting a dog and she seemed at first to think it would be a shame but then it only took her a few seconds of seeing that I was interested to become quite positive about it. Anyway, we shall see...I was looking and one place that had Alsatian pups for &#8364;450...what sort of price is normal (bearing in mind i don't know the industry and would be buying at a retail price I guess.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

that would be normal for a well bred dog, i dont kno if they test GSD's for temperment but if they do that should be included.
but if u dont want a big gsd, an apbt would be a great companion, they are good for apt living, as long as they get a walk a few times a day, if that much. plus, there is some really good lines out of europe makin some nice litter. in any situation, u need to match your energy with the pup, if u a lazy guy.. get the lil puppy thats chillin in the corner and vice versa.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that would be normal for a well bred dog, i dont kno if they test GSD's for temperment but if they do that should be included.
> but if u dont want a big gsd, an apbt would be a great companion, they are good for apt living, as long as they get a walk a few times a day, if that much. plus, there is some really good lines out of europe makin some nice litter. in any situation, u need to match your energy with the pup, if u a lazy guy.. get the lil puppy thats chillin in the corner and vice versa.


What's an apbt? 

My wife wouldn't go for a little puppy type dog, she's into real dogs, haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2010)

Is a rescue dog out of the question? You could save a life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

an apbt is a pit bull, u may have more staffordshire terrier or stafforshire bull terries in your local area.. but genetically there the same.. always pick a respected trust-able breeder and do some research..

this is shutzhund, i love sch, i like tracking as well but my current situation wont allow it.

[video=youtube;kBNieFJ8Kkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBNieFJ8Kkc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Is a rescue dog out of the question? You could save a life.


What, a dog that rescues things, I would have one in a minute, lol....seriously, I think if I was to get a dog I would prefer to buy a puppy to be honest. I wouldn't even know where to start as far as rescue centres in NL are concerned. I am sure it's something they have though. Not sure my wife would want that.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> an apbt is a pit bull, u may have more staffordshire terrier or stafforshire bull terries in your local area.. but genetically there the same.. always pick a respected trust-able breeder and do some research..
> 
> this is shutzhund, i love sch, i like tracking as well but my current situation wont allow it.
> 
> [video=youtube;kBNieFJ8Kkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBNieFJ8Kkc&feature=related[/video]


I think if we are buying it would be either an alsatian or a sheep dog (not sure which type, just know my wife had one and she loved that dog, it was called Golem )


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 31, 2010)

Golem, sounds like a name for a very large dog.. i wouldnt get a older rescue dog, u may never know what fears, or rtypes of anxiety.. what makes em snap. plus, nothing like a cuddly puppy.. my grandparents had a sheepdog named buddy, an english sheepdog.


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I do know what you mean by keeping a pup 'cramped' in an apartment... but like someone once pointed out a dog would much prefer an apartment with loving owners over the small cage at the pound, with only death to look forward to. Much better and beyond fair. Don't let space keep you from saving a dogs life.


nice coment bro 

i had a staffy in a bed sit but in my credit i used 2 walk her for miles. had 2 give her to my sister coz of my job, it was one of the hardest descisions i've made in my life. i love dogs there so loyal, unlike most of the people in my area lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

WHUTUP D?

i was wondering.. who were the D-kush's parents.. she's pretty funky man, also Dazey is a beast, any info..?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 1, 2010)

DST said:


> He looks lovely Hayduke


Thank you!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> @Duke.. i can tell a good worker when i see one, even being so young he looks like a prospect/


Thanks bro...I already have a guy who, if my dogs hips are good, wants him for stud...his pedigree is amazing. Although I studied up and understood most of the abbreviations used on pedigrees...but I did not know what 2X BSP, or CH WUSV, or CH FCI, CH Belga, 8*UM CR meant...basically German, Belgian, Czech championships in Schutzhund, IPO and the Czech equivalent...I lucked into at least a ridiculous pedigree ($1000USD)...but we'll see!!! (It's time to go do our evening training...I use verbal markers for obedience, and we through the ball and play tug)



DST said:


> So I mentioned it to the wife this morning about getting a dog and she seemed at first to think it would be a shame but then it only took her a few seconds of seeing that I was interested to become quite positive about it. Anyway, we shall see...I was looking and one place that had Alsatian pups for &#8364;450...what sort of price is normal (bearing in mind i don't know the industry and would be buying at a retail price I guess.)





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> an apbt is a pit bull, u may have more staffordshire terrier or stafforshire bull terries in your local area.. but genetically there the same.. always pick a respected trust-able breeder and do some research..
> 
> this is shutzhund, i love sch, i like tracking as well but my current situation wont allow it.
> 
> [video=youtube;kBNieFJ8Kkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBNieFJ8Kkc&feature=related[/video]


The video has elements of schutzhund, but it looks like the club trains in some ring sport...I think it is French Ring with the bite suits and agility props...maybe some personal protection also...Schutzhund has very formal exercises that do not deviate. Someday I would love to do Mondio Ring, but nothing in my area.

DST...I do not know about Europe, but in the US, GSD's are available from people who just wanted a litter for half the price of a reputable breeder but most end up breeding in bad traits like bad hips and bad nerves. Look for a reputable breeder and learn about pedigrees a bit so you know what kind of dog you are getting. At least some working lines in the pedigree might overcome some of the problems with the show lines and make a good pet...If you get a crazy working line dog of any breed, just know what you are getting yourself into...most do not do well with free roam of the house as they just have too much drive and will F up everything you own for fun if you do not have eyes on them...dog crates are the norm, and I have found to be, although different, to be no problem at all for me or the dog. Zero accidents. Nothing (that did not get pulled into the crate!) destroyed. The cat is still (somewhat to my chagrin) still among the living...zero lives lost

But if you get a working line GSD, just know that a high drive pup is at least half alligator and at times you might think part demon...they genetically like to "mouth"...outside of dog circles this means...bite the sh!t out of you!!!

Do you know about Dutch Shepherds?? Many of the cops in the US, if they do not use Belgian Malinois, import Dutchies trained in KNPV...they are slightly smaller shepherds that are brindle coated.

Oh and Tryna, part of schutzhunds original purpose was a temperament test, and you still must obtain a "BH" which is the whole Obedience routine of a sch1 with healing off lead through a group of people + a traffic test, joggers or rollerbladers passing and overtaking and in groups...then the Sch1,2 and 3 have a long down off lead with the handler 30 yards off while another team does their obedience...along with gunshots!

In Germany dogs are not certified for breeding without a Sch1 and proper structure 

Taking your dog for a walk is a great excuse for being/hiking/gardening in odd places...plus the dog will let you know if someone is near.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

that would make a helluva a pedigree to stud out, treat it just like herb and only breed to the best! yes that was french ring, and most of the dogs are personal protection dogs.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 1, 2010)

Pup is the way to go but they are going to need a big brother unless you plan on buying another pup in a year lmao 

so i would buy the pup you want then go check out the pound and get a old boy with few years left to go and treat him right his last years, just like any of us would want.

As for dogs are just for personal protection fuk that i would die for my dog, they piss me off but they are my first kids animal or not they are family to me.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys....interesting how complex it gets.The wife and I discussed briefly, she even watched the GSD puppy video that I sent here (twice!!!) we shall see. I will keep you guys posted, and good to know I have some excellent databases of knowledge I can come to!!!

@T, re your question, the DOG is basically from a Headband that seems to have spluffed on my OG Kush. The Headband was one of the more Kush based ones as well (i.e one that finished in 8-9 weeks, not 12 like Thelma) 

I have just grown out 5 of these (what I had marked on my pot as Dazey Jones, was actually a Kush!! what a stoner, I just forgot I had thrown all the Dazey Jones away as they were all male and used the pot to repot one of my DOG Kushes!!)So out of the 5 I have 3 different phenos that I can see. ONe that is really like the OG Kush, it's the one I am fiending for!! If you have pics of the bud structure I shoudl be able to tell ya. The others seem to lean more toward the HB side, certainly in structure. I have found that they are not quite as stretchy as the original OG Kush plants as well.

The Dazey Jones were tester seeds that I got from a guy who is on the net under the name of Devils Harvest. (THCFarmer forum you can find him I think) Anyway, he has a Devils Haze, and it was him I got my original Casey Jones cut from. So I think he crossed these two. I have no other info than that. Glad you got a female, you can tell me what it's like!!!

Have a good day folks,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

thx very much, maybe i have a diff DOG, my girl in flower looks norhing like my hb's, ans is the second tallest next to dazey, who is towering over the rest, i would guess a haze, i was askin cuz i knew it had to be almost 100% sativa with growth like this.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx very much, maybe i have a diff DOG, my girl in flower looks norhing like my hb's, ans is the second tallest next to dazey, who is towering over the rest, i would guess a haze, i was askin cuz i knew it had to be almost 100% sativa with growth like this.


Well she sounds like the OG to me, extremely stretchy, but not really sativa! And yes, I would imagine that the Dazey Jones is a Haze and also a lankey brute.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

very lanky, but forming up very nice compared to the rest as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

i just dropped 5 of my f2's as a germ test.. hopin they pop.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, so lets try to post again. Last time my whole computer screen started to go wobbly and the images where shaking....this is not my normal camera so bear with me....

Investigated doors at the DIY store today, but they didn't have any prehung ones which is a bummer. So looks like I'll need to up my game on the carpentry side for the building of the cabinet wall. I really want to try and make it just like a walk in cupboard. I have my boiler in there and need it serviced from time to time.

Anyway, it's another crap day, been like this for a month and I am really concerned the girls are not going to have enough flowering time....worry worry worry. Anyhoos, heres some pics.


*Outside*
Cali O X Headband



Was doing some tying down...just trying to fatten it out a bit...

Oscar


Happy lesbo couple



*Inside:*

Casey Jones and Cheese Clone - growing up rapidly


Various Seedlings - DOG Kush, OG Kush, Thelma (HB) Exodus Blue Widow,


Some out of focus seedlings and clones 
Top rowDPQ - Blackjack X - DPQ
Bottom Row: Clone for CaliO X HB - 3 times BX2 Cheese


This is what the floor looks like when my cab is empty..I can actually stand in there, haha, feel quite weird

And this is looking in now.....Thelma, 2 Caseys from seed (although one smells like and looks more like a Headband cross - probably from the same plant that spluffed the OG's, etc...I have also stuck one of the outdoor plants in there, the one with 4 plants in one pot Aaaagh, my computer screen is shaking again
ok, stopped, here's the pic


Burping my harvest


 DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

love the last shot.. how many strains, or all off one harvest? 
nd cali o? and oscare are some fuccin bushes man.. good job

p.s. i think you should have enough flowering time, when does you season usually end?


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> love the last shot.. how many strains, or all off one harvest?
> nd cali o? and oscare are some fuccin bushes man.. good job
> 
> p.s. i think you should have enough flowering time, when does you season usually end?


That's what I have so far from this run. Which includes, OG Kush, D-OG Kush, DPQ, BX2 Cheese, Chemchiesel, John Doe, Blackjack, and Casey Jones. With Thelma to be added to the mix and of course the remaining OG Kush.

Looks like they'll need to go to the end of October. I can always greenhouse them which also has a heater, just need to get my outdoor electric point fixed.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

clunk, picks jaw up off the floor lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> clunk, picks jaw up off the floor lol.


i had to fix mine before i typed my post


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

cheers guys, happy with the haul so far....nice to have a good selection of different weeds to tingle the taste buds as well....just the way it should be. the curing is coming along with most of them. It's a chore but a must, at least 4X per day, with a shake and turn of the bottles and then a little breather then sealed up again...(in case anyone was interested, lol) I am still smoking from and as you can imagine the tastes get better all the time. The strange DPQ pheno has got a real rank sour smell to it....only someone who was into weed would find this in anyway nice, lol. 
I am smoking the OG Kush at the moment, the taste is really coming through now, a real earthy number drawing in with sweet fruity tones on the exhale...just love this weed!!!
Back to the joint, laters,

D


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

is the sour pheno dpq the one with very orange hairs, the better yeiler?


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> is the sour pheno dpq the one with very orange hairs, the better yeiler?


It was the one that is frosty as a motha! It was the worst as far as yield is concerned, but then I wouldn't know exacts as it's all mixed in and been chonged somewhat now, haha. Will check the hairs when the lights better, I have a small 12w cfl hanging in my potting shed so not the best at night.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

oh right the lighter looking frosty pheno i got is sweet and grapey.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh right the lighter looking frosty pheno i got is sweet and grapey.


I'll do a full report and picture comparison when I get a minute and be biscuit ersed to do it.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

thats col d i know u do a lot of replying on the boards, i personaly like the ginger pubed one. I had a day on it yesterday and i was in bits by the time i went bed and still felt it wen i woke lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats col d i know u do a lot of replying on the boards, i personaly like the ginger pubed one. I had a day on it yesterday and i was in bits by the time i went bed and still felt it wen i woke lol.


Gingers...lot to be said for gingers, hehe.

Soz, didn't mean to come across Cold.....or was that meant to say Cool? haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Soz, didn't mean to come across Cold.....or was that meant to say Cool? haha.


What's cooler than being cool? Ice Cold! lol. You're cooler than a polar bears toenails D.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> What's cooler than being cool? Ice Cold! lol. You're cooler than a polar bears toenails D.


alright mate, polar bear toenails indeed. lol. How tricks?

Just ordered me some of this stuff.....http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/"Diatom for Pests" thanks Hayduke for the tip. I have started with the 200g just to see how it goes, and if it's fine I'll order some more. I read some peeps on a Bonsai site saying they were not impresse, but other saying it was good. I guess the trick is not to get it wet?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually, getting DE wet dos not seem to be a problem by all accounts. Seems quite versatile: 
Instructions for use:
http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/"Diatom for Pests"/DiatomPestInfo


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> alright mate, polar bear toenails indeed. lol. How tricks?
> 
> Just ordered me some of this stuff.....http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/%22Diatom%20for%20Pests%22 thanks Hayduke for the tip. I have started with the 200g just to see how it goes, and if it's fine I'll order some more. I read some peeps on a Bonsai site saying they were not impresse, but other saying it was good. I guess the trick is not to get it wet?


Link wouldn't work for me. But tricks is good... I had a bit of a disappointment last night, but you can't win them all, eh. I am stoked on starting the dogs... gonna be reading up on germing seeds and I guess I gotta start making a game plan. Not sure what I'm gonna do for the grow... but I am excited none the less. It should be epic. Thanks again bru.

lol, guess it's time to finally remove the old plants from the closet... I been a lazy boy lately (at least on the plant front).


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Try this link: http://diatomx.co.uk/

Hope the disappointment wasn't that big of one....!?!?!?! Got me concerned now!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Try this link: http://diatomx.co.uk/
> 
> Hope the disappointment wasn't that big of one....!?!?!?! Got me concerned now!


No mate... just a failed attempt at something I been working on.. I'll give it another go in a week or two. No loss.

Still got the baby on the way, and still got me seeds in a jar. Cats are alive and the wife is happy... what could be bad in life with all that going on? Plus my good mate had the judge accept a fine instead of jail time. Always good to stay out the pokey.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> No mate... just a failed attempt at something I been working on.. I'll give it another go in a week or two. No loss.
> 
> Still got the baby on the way, and still got me seeds in a jar. Cats are alive and the wife is happy... what could be bad in life with all that going on? Plus my good mate had the judge accept a fine instead of jail time. Always good to stay out the pokey.


ffs, giving me heart palpatations, haha, cool, the main things are all in line...the rest sorts itself out most of the time.

I just took some pictures of the Deep Purple querkle, but I am not too happy with how they came out so will take some more soon.

Off to see this film in 3d tonight, Inception


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Gingers...lot to be said for gingers, hehe.
> 
> Soz, didn't mean to come across Cold.....or was that meant to say Cool? haha.


it was ment to be cool not cold lol, only the weathers cold lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> ffs, giving me heart palpatations, haha, cool, the main things are all in line...the rest sorts itself out most of the time.
> 
> I just took some pictures of the Deep Purple querkle, but I am not too happy with how they came out so will take some more soon.
> 
> Off to see this film in 3d tonight, Inception


I went to see Inception but not in 3D, its quite complicated and its got one of "those" endings. its entertianing enough but not a classic.
If i start up again i'm gonna pop some DPQ's they look friggin awesome. The fairy blessed me with 5 DPQs a while ago and i wish i'd done em then coz i'd be smoking it right now


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I went to see Inception but not in 3D, its quite complicated and its got one of "those" endings. its entertianing enough but not a classic.
> If i start up again i'm gonna pop some DPQ's they look friggin awesome. The fairy blessed me with 5 DPQs a while ago and i wish i'd done em then coz i'd be smoking it right now


nice but hindsight is a bitch im smoking some now tho and its heavey heavy heavy, kills my mate every joint I pass him lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

did any of u get purple pheno's?


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

i read that it was named deep purple after the band lol, but it does have tiiny purple bits deep in the bud lol


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Actually, getting DE wet dos not seem to be a problem by all accounts. Seems quite versatile:
> Instructions for use:
> http://diatomx.co.uk/epages/eshop439661.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop439661/Categories/"Diatom for Pests"/DiatomPestInfo


I think for the bugs it should be dry...but even if it gets wet...it'll dry out. I should go into the DE bizz...the local feed store sells the human grade, but only in 50lb bags for 30 bucks!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> it was ment to be cool not cold lol, only the weathers cold lol


thought so, was just checking, hehe.



oscaroscar said:


> I went to see Inception but not in 3D, its quite complicated and its got one of "those" endings. its entertianing enough but not a classic.
> If i start up again i'm gonna pop some DPQ's they look friggin awesome. The fairy blessed me with 5 DPQs a while ago and i wish i'd done em then coz i'd be smoking it right now


I thought it was really good actually. My misses was blown away, but then she has a thing about dreams....i was just more fuzzy eyed and very stoned, haha.



mr west said:


> nice but hindsight is a bitch im smoking some now tho and its heavey heavy heavy, kills my mate every joint I pass him lol


Like Westy said, it's a rela beaut!! I wish I had cloned now, just hoping for some more girlies (what are the chances eh?)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did any of u get purple pheno's?





mr west said:


> i read that it was named deep purple after the band lol, but it does have tiiny purple bits deep in the bud lol


Prolly the indica coming through a tinge. No purple on mine really. Would be interesting to see it grow outside though!



Hayduke said:


> I think for the bugs it should be dry...but even if it gets wet...it'll dry out. I should go into the DE bizz...the local feed store sells the human grade, but only in 50lb bags for 30 bucks!


You can get it wet, it said it helps it stick to the leaves if you use it as a foliar spray. It will dry out of course which is when it is effective. I think I'll try the salt shaker method you mentioned at first, and then experiment from there. thanks again for the heads up on that one bru!!!

DST

I think I am going to have to get a whole bag as well as we have got some bad silverfish in our house at the moment. they are real popular in NL!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

silver fish i see one of them in the bottom of my veg cupboard, are they harmfull or dangerouse???


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

they are just nasty, they eat all sorts of shit, and I found one in one of my pots when I was emptying it out after a chop...they are on my list for eradication.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

DPQ's....these are the original pics I shot, a bit fuzzy in places, but I promise to show better ones in the future.

So here is pheno 1, which as you can see even from this pic is sugartastic. smells like sour socks to the nose and when grinded up gives of a sweet pungeont odour. This also comes through if you take a suck on the joint unlit. Taste on the smoke goes back to the sour. It may change. You can kind of make out the very large calyx structure to this. but there was only a few of them. More like grapes, lol


And Pheno 2. Smaller calyxes but much more plentifull. Nice tight bud structure to it as well. Sweet to the nose and even sweeter when broken open but with a vinegary sort of sweetness (i.e also sour.) To be honest, even though the other one looks nastier, this is the nicer smoke, more of the sweet flavour comes through.


And some comparisons.



Laters,

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy shite D!! That is sooo frosty. I might start back up now so i can get me some of that. I got 5 so i should get at least 2 ladies (i hope) and hopefully get a similar pheno. Great stuff mate +rep if i'm allowed


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2010)

It wouldn't let me rep you so i'll have to go around repping folk til it does lol


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you so i'll have to go around repping folk til it does lol


thanks oscar and no worries lad. Have fun repping....I often think, mmn, that post wasn't that inspiring, and then realise the person is getting their repping count out! lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 4, 2010)

very freaking nice dude!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

Silver fish are small, soft insects without wings, they have a flat body which is covered in overlapping scales. They are about half inch long. Silver fish prefer damp, moderate temperature places such as basements, laundry rooms and under sinks. Occasionally you can find them in bath tubs, seeking food or moisture. Silver fish prefer vegetable matter, however when inside they will almost anything, such as, dried beef, flour, starch, paper, gum, glue, cotton, linen, rayon, silk, sugar, molds, breakfast cereals, wall paper paste, books and papers



lol, wtf don't they eat. hope u get em gone!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, wtf don't they eat. hope u get em gone!!!!!


They don't eat other insects which would actually make them valueable a bit. The pic you posted must be a different type of silverfish than we have in So Cal. Ours are a lot more silver and you can't really see their legs.

Beautiful plants D. Love the lady bug. That's good luck in my book.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah wiked pics of the bug on theleaf, id maybe print that off if it was mine to put on my wall lol


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

The silverfish are more like the ones Jig is talking about, they are almost translucent...I have been finding the fuckers about an inch long!!! Creepy man.

Anyway, after watching that film Inception last night I had a bit of a Thread Inception there...you guys talking about my pics that I posted, yet they were actually on the 600 thread, not my journal....so for anyone who hasn't got the fogiest what the f I am talking about, here is the little lady bug, of as they are called in Het Nederlands, Lieveheersbeestje, in Dutch Ons Lieveheers basically means our Lord, so: Our Lords Little Beast, how fukkin cool is that!!

And I didn't even put it in there, or if I did it was about a month ago.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

oops i didnt even realise lol, all the threads kinda meld into one great big thread


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lol..wish i had a 6hunnid.. nice pics d


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> oops i didnt even realise lol, all the threads kinda meld into one great big thread


I didn't either until I looked back up the page and thought, hang on, that's in the 600. lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol..wish i had a 6hunnid.. nice pics d


Thanks T. As far as investments are concerned. Highly recommended!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

strongly considering it. but hey, how are the guerilla girls doin?


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> strongly considering it. but hey, how are the guerilla girls doin?


someone else just asked me that.....need to go and check on them, been neglecting of late....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> DPQ's....these are the original pics I shot, a bit fuzzy in places, but I promise to show better ones in the future.
> 
> So here is pheno 1, which as you can see even from this pic is sugartastic. smells like sour socks to the nose and when grinded up gives of a sweet pungeont odour. This also comes through if you take a suck on the joint unlit. Taste on the smoke goes back to the sour. It may change. You can kind of make out the very large calyx structure to this. but there was only a few of them. More like grapes, lol
> 
> ...


Damn DST! them nugs look mighty tasty and stoney.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah, the man himself. Thanks Dr, just about to spark one of the DPQ's with my morning cup of Earl Grey....and the sun is out...woohoo!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

morning cup huh, it's 8:21 pm here, lol. take an extra hit for me, will ya. hahha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

ha, im about to call it a night. or early morning.. 2:26 am


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

This fine saturday is almost over here. Getting on to 11:30 pm. So fucking cool how we are all around the world watching D grow some bomb ass buds.

Nice to see you Dr. G. I'm gonna be a daddy like you in Feb!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> This fine saturday is almost over here. Getting on to 11:30 pm. So fucking cool how we are all around the world watching D grow some bomb ass buds.
> 
> Nice to see you Dr. G. I'm gonna be a daddy like you in Feb!


hey Jig, it's been a long while. good to see ya too. gonna be a daddy huh, right on my man! congratulations to you and yours.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey J, T, hope you are having a good evening. Early Sunday for me, Sun is up, DST is up.....kinda like Bagpuss and Emily, lol (that's probably British!) Anyhoo, the DPQ is rocking man. Buzzing a storm here, got a nice warm feeling through my body and feel like I could walk through walls, haha....wifes still, zzzzzzzzzing.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

And DrG, you got something germinating? Congratulations bru.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> And DrG, you got something germinating?


if your talking kids, ya. but they are past the germination stage though, LOL.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if your talking kids, ya. but they are past the germination stage though, LOL.


oh, ok I thought for a mo from Jig's post that you had one on the way...I remember you mentioning your kids before though. Well congratulations then for not having another one on the way then....haha. Keep the other germinating going though!! 

Curing bud pics coming up......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> oh, ok I thought for a mo from Jig's post that you had one on the way...I remember you mentioning your kids before though. Well congratulations then for not having another one on the way then....haha. Keep the other germinating going though!!
> 
> Curing bud pics coming up......


hahaha! lol . will do


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you will figure it out....smoke report too come.











Peace.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2010)

How do you ever choose what to smoke. Sometimes life is hard, lol.

Just beautiful... all of them. The OG looks so tasty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> I think you will figure it out....smoke report too come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah i missed this update lol hubba hubba


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 5, 2010)

As the saying goes, "variety is the spice of life", I would say your life
is going to be pretty spicey.
Beautiful buds!!!


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> As the saying goes, "variety is the spice of life", I would say your life
> is going to be pretty spicey.
> Beautiful buds!!!
> 
> ...


i concur, my dog is taking on that bud structure as we speak, i can tell they will be shaped like that already.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

my dogs are still sleeping after 36 hrs germination lol


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got beans! Hit me up with a pm DST and tell me where you want them to go.


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2010)

looking good DST,so many flavors, Mmmmmmm!!
nice stock integra.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks....it's going to be fun compiling notes on that lot.

Nice selection Integra, and I wouldn't have expected it to be organised in any other way!! 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

you should see my seed draw lmao its just how urd expect a person who beat ocd to keep it.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

I have all mine stored in a plastic carryout tub...I cleaned i like, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

lol, mine are in the fridge..


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

so varying levels of care then, i used to keep mine in the fridge but got worried about wet getting in them lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

i was , but then i realized my fridge has a humidity control.. but i leep em in old pill bottles inside of plastic bags


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 5, 2010)

Great thread!
Very entertaining!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheers Chainseeker, thanks for stopping by. We try to have a giggle here, lol. Some funky little _paddestoelen_ in your signature there!!!

I also keep my seeds in the fridge Las. In the salad draw haha, along with my space cookies, but they are bagged up, and plastic boxed up of course.....I cannot imagine it is doing them too much harm, they are dried out seeds after all!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

So guys, I cycled out to the guerilla grow today after a couple of weeks of not visiting due to heavy rains....looking like a bit of a shambles to be honest. I think I'll be lucky to get some herb from this lot. 

The rain has really mullered everything of late. The ground was still really soggy and damp, and all the reeds etc were massief and as usual taking over!! 

They got a good spray of bug mixture just incase, I fed them with some liquid nutes around 1 1/2 gallons full strenght BN grond, and about 1% of the required PK13/14 dose, as well as giving them some dry feed as well. Looks like the roots have been struggling to feed themselves, or perhaps just with all the rain, or competition with the reeds. The location seems ideal, nothing has been out that way since I planted them apart frmo a couple of fishermen I have seen further up the path.

Anyway, here they are in all their yellowness.



Some are still green around the gills


This one seems to be growing along the ground...check the stem on it!








Ah well, sorry I couldn't bring you all something a little more appealing. May be next time.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

Man its like theyve had the mother of al flushes and its stripped everything down. Hope u can pull em back from the brink mate.>>>>>>>>>> dpp


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> Man its like theyve had the mother of al flushes and its stripped everything down. Hope u can pull em back from the brink mate.>>>>>>>>>> dpp


I think that's whats basically happened (which is so funny as I was reading this argument on another thread about flushing a plant in the ground and how this is not possible or is possible...as the case is proven.) That's in like 2+ weeks that's happened, during the highest rainfall we have had in decades. In fact more rain in August than ever before! Well the feed and dried poo I left has got to do something!

Think I'll have a DPQ in a minute, lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

lol DPQ rocks socks lol, i might do one aswell lol


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

DPQ for 420!!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe I actually made that last post...omg, attack of the Facebooks...aaaaagggghhhh


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

DST said:


> I can't believe I actually made that last post...omg, attack of the Facebooks...aaaaagggghhhh


OMG I just made a spliff and now im smoking too tho its only 15.20 here lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

dst said:


> dpq for 420!!!!!


idt, indst


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

DST is thinking...mmnn, doesn't a cup of tea and a joint go well together....ahahahahaha.

Right, it's all got a bit fukking yellow in here. Back to the Green.

The clones and seedlings enjoying the afternoon sun on DST's windowsill.


And for you Mr West, notice the similarity in the really thickly pronounced corrigated like fan leaves, our friend Casey Jones.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

nice then i have one thats like the original cut cool as new boots with fish on them lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

hey DST, the guerilla grow does look like it got a serious flushing. at least they are still alive


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST, the guerilla grow does look like it got a serious flushing. at least they are still alive


True Dr. Hopefully with some localised watering with nutes and the added slow release they will pick up...I was really hoping they would get most of what they needed, but I think looking at a lot of things in the area they have been done by the weather.


EDIT: More updates on the next visit. I think I'll try to get back in a week.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2010)

Man, thats too bad D. Im sure u can get them back up and going, i've seen you turn things around b4. g'luck with those.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks T! here's hopin


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm wondering, with all the rain and you said the ground was soggy, if the roots aren't struggling for oxygen.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2010)

They Look good to me they DO...

Hey Bro, looks like tricks are good.
Burnin ONE with ya!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> I'm wondering, with all the rain and you said the ground was soggy, if the roots aren't struggling for oxygen.


I also thought of that. There are a lot of reeds and other weeds around. I try to clear as much as possible when I am there, but you know what mothers natures like....will go back soon to see if the feed has done any good.....pissing with rain here again today!!!



Hemlock said:


> They Look good to me they DO...
> 
> Hey Bro, looks like tricks are good.
> Burnin ONE with ya!


Cheers bru, hope all is well your side...


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

Rains not far but its sunny at min. Hows the cali'o hb?


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Rains not far but its sunny at min. Hows the cali'o hb?


Alive and well, it had 2 more tumbles last night, but has now been moved on my terrace with some wind support behind it!!! Bloody weather it's a mission.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

cool u need a ships mast u can tie her to lol


----------



## swiss210 (Sep 7, 2010)

Cant wait for my cali orange


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

damn your thread moves nearly as fast as the 600 man hahah 

the curing lot looks so fine D your on top of your game fella. big up!

im a little affeared to go bCK TO MY OUTDOOR SEEING YOURS I IMAGINE (IF) MINE ARE ASTILL THERE oops... theyll be in much the same state. kinda hoping theyll be near done, i checked the met and i think the summers just about done fella 

so who do i have to kill round here to get some DPQ haha!?!?!?


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn your thread moves nearly as fast as the 600 man hahah
> 
> the curing lot looks so fine D your on top of your game fella. big up!
> 
> ...


Cheers Don.
Well the summers over and mine are just starting to flower!!! which kinda makes sense looking at some of the grows (even State side.) I reckon I am about a week or two behind most of the outdoor plants I have seen in the US. Saying that, they will probably not have such bad weather as we do in October. I think you are gonna be a lucky fellow if they are finished (based on the fact the Geordie land is a little bit further North than Clogland...don't mean to be a bummer like but I am a bit bummed myself with this outdoor Northern Hemisphere growing lark.

DPQ: Point me to some anti smell bags and I am game....not sure if you want to risk that though!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol...

and D, my outdoor is flowering aswell. but its been stunted.. and i have it in the shade :-/ .. it's like 1' tall..


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2010)

I've heard of these things, just never bothered to look them out. Do they really work with a dogs nose though...???

mine are in the shade as well.....the shade caused by the fukkin rain clouds...the basterdos! hoho



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol...
> 
> and D, my outdoor is flowering aswell. but its been stunted.. and i have it in the shade :-/ .. it's like 1' tall..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

they work for my nose, but i doubt a dog.. dogs can smell extremely well. they can smell the cannabis oils in our fingerprints on the bag, some ppl say wearing gloves work but i would never risk it..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

im still sure your will do fine, better than mine atleast.. im not sure how this will finish out its like a foot and looks like its done doin the vertical thing, but i know it cant get too much fatter we will see. when my cam gets here.

here an interesting grow i ran across, casey jones in the greenhouse is like 7 feet
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327580-my-growitup-greenhouse-grow-2010-a-91.html


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 7, 2010)

They work, you just need to not get anything on the outside...and in our homes that is difficult...


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im still sure your will do fine, better than mine atleast.. im not sure how this will finish out its like a foot and looks like its done doin the vertical thing, but i know it cant get too much fatter we will see. when my cam gets here.
> 
> here an interesting grow i ran across, casey jones in the greenhouse is like 7 feet
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327580-my-growitup-greenhouse-grow-2010-a-91.html


I saw that grow when he was starting it off...they have certainly stretched to be big beasts.



Hayduke said:


> They work, you just need to not get anything on the outside...and in our homes that is difficult...


My wife has written a short story about our World Cup trip, obviously she done it on her own Mac. So she is like, "read my story!". Ok, so I roll a joint and go off to my shed for a smoke and to read the story (which I am still only a 1/4 of the way through - she did say I could add bits, hahaha.) Anyway, I get back (the joint was finished and I don't think I could have smoked any more bongs!.....well I probably could have but I would have got lost on way back - and it's only 5 feet away from the patio door, lol) So I hand back her machine and we sit and watch a bit of TV. About an hour later she opens up her machine to update her iPhone, and its....."Phoooooaw, THIS THING STINKS!.....right, no more taking my mac to your shed!!!" She's picked up my headphones before, "Wow, these smell"...I actually wonder sometimes watching these Border Security programmes with the peeps at the Airports. I reckon I should have every sniffer dog in the airport licking my shoes!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> here an interesting grow i ran across, casey jones in the greenhouse is like 7 feet
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/327580-my-growitup-greenhouse-grow-2010-a-91.html


hahaha! the casey jones in that journal has a name it's name is dr. greenhorn LOL fo' realz tho'!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! the casey jones in that journal has a name it's name is dr. greenhorn LOL fo' realz tho'!


you in the breading game Dr G?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> you in the breading game Dr G?


I'm doing some things with seeds on the side right now, some 007 top secret stuff

but actually I was following one of cruzers threads and he was going to the dispensary to pick his clones so he had a certain amount to pick and asked for users input as to what strains to get. I was one of the lucky few that got to chose so I picked the headband from ther menu he showed us of what the dispensary had. so the plants got named after who picked them


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm doing some things with seeds on the side right now, some 007 top secret stuff
> 
> but actually I was following one of cruzers threads and he was going to the dispensary to pick his clones so he had a certain amount to pick and asked for users input as to what strains to get. I was one of the lucky few that got to chose so I picked the headband from ther menu he showed us of what the dispensary had. so the plants got named after who picked them


Ah gotcha! 
You ever tried the Headband? as you know, one of my personal faves!!!!! I got a couple of different types as well ranging from 8/9 weekers, to the more exclusive 12 week (or as I call it - Thelma!) I got a Thelma coming down this weekend, can't wait, got a tester branch drying the now, already had some amber trichs which are few and far between on the HB's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah gotcha!
> You ever tried the Headband? as you know, one of my personal faves!!!!! I got a couple of different types as well ranging from 8/9 weekers, to the more exclusive 12 week (or as I call it - Thelma!) I got a Thelma coming down this weekend, can't wait, got a tester branch drying the now, already had some amber trichs which are few and far between on the HB's.


never tried the headband. and get this, I picked that strain from watching your grow bru!


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> never tried the headband. and get this, I picked that strain from watching your grow bru!


Awesome, an honour indeed!! 

The HB fairy has never managed the long haul flight to the Islands, but I am sure she would be willing to give it a try.....


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 8, 2010)

DST said:


>


Now thats a nice shade of green, did you just give them a foliar spray or somthing? very nice


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2010)

This was kind of raised on the 600...i.e Foliar feeding.

I do foliar feed during veg but as soon as flower starts I knock that on the head....I had PM before and the first time it reared it's ugly head was when I was spraying, so I never do that again in flower.

That is just the natural sun doings it's job Hulk Nugs, no sexy foliar spray for the camera, this one is eu natural!


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Some pics of the last of my harvest. 1 Thelma Headband - chopped at 11 week 6 days. Two Caseys from Seed, they look a lot darker than the other Casey that the seed came from. Will see how they cure up. Most of thye pics are of the Thelma Headband, she is the bomb imo.

I just completely pulled down my grow room as well. Quite sad, it's completely gutted.

So here's the pics of Thelma mark III:







And including the CJ


Have a nice Friday.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

sad day my friend but at least your got plenty bud hanging to keep you smiling. the thelma looks really viney, did you mu;lti top her or she just that way inclined?!

looks like quite a pain to trim too ?!


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sad day my friend but at least your got plenty bud hanging to keep you smiling. the thelma looks really viney, did you mu;lti top her or she just that way inclined?!
> 
> looks like quite a pain to trim too ?!


She was a pain, took me 1 1/2 albums to do it!!! And I forgot I had left my keys in the front door (which makes it impossible to open from the outside) and my wife had to sit there for 20 minutes waiting as I had also left my phone in the house as well...she wasnnae amused....oooerps.

I never topped her at all, just bent and LST. I am hoping that the seeds of these bring back the same pheno as she is a dillion!! Still pi$$ed at my mate for not looking after my clones properly...doofus!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

hahahah bet she werent best pleased lol just a viney biatch then eh kool. fingers crossed on the beans. you could maybe go for a reveg but then again youve probably already chopped her to bits!?!?


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah bet she werent best pleased lol just a viney biatch then eh kool. fingers crossed on the beans. you could maybe go for a reveg but then again youve probably already chopped her to bits!?!?


Ah, I have a little stump with a couple of buds left....hehe. Just pondering whether or not to try the reveg thing again. Did you get my 2nd PM? The system went all weird so not sure if it was actually sent....??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

just got it tho RIu didnt tell me like usual lol might be worth the reveg attempt or its a fingers crossed jobby


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

Why'd u take the room down???? 
And i should be popping thelma as soon as i get this og18 under control.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Why'd u take the room down????
> And i should be popping thelma as soon as i get this og18 under control.


You'll see soon enough, mwahahahahaha. Seriously, I am doing it out, new shelving system, drainage, another cool tube, fixed and movable levels, new door and wall built, re-circulating hot air to heat house (possibly) and having a 3rd light for my MH which I will use for when I am in a Blue mood, lol. Oh, and a general good clean out with some DE, then a paint, and I am going to tile the floor.....that's all I think....

Off to the pub. 

Laters, DST

p.s if any mod, administrator dude reads this, can you switch of Tweety pie from my riu.....really bloody annoying!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

lol, if u say all of that fast. it makes it sound like a real big job.. but it'l be no prob for you. but if u heat the house with the air from the grow ur house might end up smellin like mine


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 10, 2010)

beautiful plant man, just shows you are treating her right!! been there done that with the foliar in flower we learn quick from are mistakes well sometimes.

Looking forward to seeing the updates to your room!!

Keep living large and growing strong!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

D if u right click the backgriound and go to proterties there is a thing u can turn off the twitter thing>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2010)

DST what your take on G-13 Labs Pineapple Express..Where the3y the Orginal breeders of that strain or did they just rip it off..

Just thought you might know.
Have a great weekend....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

they ae the original breeders, but from my experience.. g13 labs isnt too hot.. they made the strain around the time the movie came out
i grew their gigabud and power skunk.


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 10, 2010)

sup man. been skimmin through this growing encyclopedia you call your journal. lotsss of pages so good thing Im nice and lit


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Peeps, A happy Sunday to all. Work continues on the rebuild. I have included some pics so far down below. Finally the outdoor girls are getting their bloom on. I am hoping the short flowering period of the cali orange comes through in this one. Oscar has also started flowering, and of course the headbands, who are now in the greenhouse after being under the 600w indoor are looking sweet. The period indoors has given them a bit of a boost ahead of the others. here's some pics.

*Greenhouse Headbands:*








*Cali Orange X Headband*





*Oscar *- Unknown but more than likely a Headband.




And the progress on the cabinet


Tiled, waiting to be grouted.


Thats all folks.

 DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update. The room and the girls are looking good!


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 12, 2010)

Very very nice D!!! If that cali o x hb finishes properly outdoor it will be an epic plant. Have you thought about bringing it inside? 
The new space looks good too


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

Your babies are huge. Great work, they looks so nice and healthy.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking hella good my bru. Outdoor ladies are huge and healthy awesome work man.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> sup man. been skimmin through this growing encyclopedia you call your journal. lotsss of pages so good thing Im nice and lit


Thanks for stopping by NB, it's a bit of a read but you can skip most of the start...I have deleted a lot of my old pictures now anyway. My outdoors are flowering!! yah!!!



curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the update. The room and the girls are looking good!
> 
> 
> cof





oscaroscar said:


> Very very nice D!!! If that cali o x hb finishes properly outdoor it will be an epic plant. Have you thought about bringing it inside?
> The new space looks good too





Integra21 said:


> Your babies are huge. Great work, they looks so nice and healthy.





1badmasonman said:


> Looking hella good my bru. Outdoor ladies are huge and healthy awesome work man.


Thanks for the visits guys, a whole load more work to do on the room yet, but hey ho. Osc, I think she would be too big to go indoors now. The Cali OxHB is getting close to 7 foot now.....like you say, if it does finish it'll be cool. Fingers crossed.

Laters,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

damn thats some trunk on the cali o man she's a beast! 

cabinets comin on a treat D.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

Very Nice DST...Looking forward to seeing your new room in action..


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

splendid as always man, wish i was handy like u mate, i cant even put a shelf up right. Making bubble hash is the only time i use a drill and dont havre to use filler with it lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome update DST! I like the tile work you did bru nice


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thats some trunk on the cali o man she's a beast!
> 
> cabinets comin on a treat D.


Thanks Don, my first tree!! I am really happy with it...pissing with rain today...prolly have her finished by Xmas, ahahaha.



Hemlock said:


> Very Nice DST...Looking forward to seeing your new room in action..


You, me and my wife bru...the cheese, casey jones and all the others are stinking up my house big time. Wife just twitches her nose and I know she ain't happy...hehe.



mr west said:


> splendid as always man, wish i was handy like u mate, i cant even put a shelf up right. Making bubble hash is the only time i use a drill and dont havre to use filler with it lol.


I just do good cover up jobs Westy. My DIT is like an Impressionists Painting, you need to stand way back to appreciate it!! Get too close and it just looks, wtf!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome update DST! I like the tile work you did bru nice


Funny, I thought you might dig the tile work. Got a better pic now with it fully grouted.

Hopefully have the girls in their by tonight. Was a marathon shift until 10 last night, and including the weekend cleaning and gutting. All the lights ar ein now, just got to sort the air out and make it smell and light proof. Pics to come I hope.

Laters comrades

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

p.s Oscar has also got a well endowed trunk.....more of a banana trunk, sounds a bit rude. Will snap a pic for all ye trunk lovers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2010)

you got any space in your greenhouse for that 7ft monster? maybe tie it over n finish her?! be a shame to see her come down early


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got any space in your greenhouse for that 7ft monster? maybe tie it over n finish her?! be a shame to see her come down early


Was looking at it today and I think it would be a real push to get her in.....you never know though. With the amount it could produce, maybe I could convince my wife (bribe her) so that she would let me bring it indoors and perhaps just hang a light in a bedroom.....doubt that'll happen though. I have empited about 10 gallons into my water storage tank today!!! Yup, raining again....which is also a pain in the erse for finishing off me cabinet!!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

So as many of you know I had bugs, and still fighting the silverfish in my house! DE seems to work though. Just got to be able to put it in the right places. Well the decision was to pull the whole cab down and build a new one. And an improved one as well. And ffs it has been a chore and a half. Especially having to cycle 2 km with panelling under my arm and shelf units in my ruck sack...its the Dutch way ffs! At least I am kind of doing a little bit for the earth while I power away my 1200w of light! lol.

So basically finished up enough to get the kids stuck onto their shelves. There has been quite a bit of stretch to some of the younglings, although I have fimmed and topped a few I think some training is in order. They all need drastically bigger pots which will be done tomorrow I hope. I still need to line the room and also put another electrical line in there. Previously it was all coming of one breaker, which also included my kitchen, which is seriously not got enough juice to run everything, so occassional power breaks when running the electric hob, having the dishwasher on and making toast: out of the question really. So I have shifted it to the bedroom breaker which is only really got an alarm clock running at the best of times (that sounds strange, alarms never run at any good time, normally in the morning waking you up!). Anyway, no one sleeps in the other rooms so that should bring things into line as far as lecky is concerned. I have not bothered with running the excess heat back into my house, not until I have time to think it through properly.

So I am going to run a combo at the moment. The 400mh will run 18/6 for veg and I will have a 600hps come on for a few hours in the afternoon. Then when I am going into flower I am going to start the day with the 2 x 600 HPS and last hour or two add the 400 MH and drop a 600, or possibly both. 

If you notice your plants growing naturally, towards the end of the day as the sun goes down the plant also starts to go down. The sun is not just switched off, so with dropping the light and type, I am hoping to reflect a little of what nature is doing....thats the thought anyhoo's. Anyway, enough gabbing, here's the pics.

Door and paneling in place.


White screen behind door...needs tweaking:


Ballasts and grout in place. Yes I do quite like my Italian tiles, hahaha.


No that is not what I used to cut out the wholes, that's my grinder ffs....


Just got to box this off and make myself a little perch to sit and smoke my kind herb on.


Looking a bit brighter....yes more pics of the tiles, hahahaha..oh and the air vent coming in of course.


And the air vent going out...... and into the other air vent for the house and out into the bright blue sky,,,hahahahaha pissing myself, oh no, it's actually pissing it down!!! Dark and dreich! (a great Scottish word, not to be confused with "Dreak" which means to accidentally stick your willy in a girls bum)



LETS GET ARTISTIC:

BINGO, and there they are, brighter than the Dutch sky will ever be! Remind me to tell you the story about how to measure how powerfull the sun is!



And the girls all Gezellig!




And finally:


I have still got to put my draining on, but I am thinking of another idea for that so not 100%. But that's it so far folks. Grow on!

DST[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2010)

that looks awesome D mate. thats the best use of a cupboard ive seen yet lol


----------



## notoriousb (Sep 14, 2010)

that's quite badass good sir


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

Cheers guys, well if it isn't going to be sunny in the Dam I just had to do something about it!!! lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

bring the sun inside and stick it in a cupboard lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

How powerfull is your sun. Okay so basically you need a bucket of water and a thermometer. Stick this in the shade and bring to an ambient temperature - around room temperature. Then all you need to do is to take the bucket or tin of water and put that directly in the sun. The sun will begin to heat the water and basically it is the time it takes for the sun to increase the water temperature by 1 degree gives you the power rating of the sun. The programme I watched it on the guy was in Death Valley and he measured the sun at 1kw per metre squared.....which I didn't think was a lot for death valley! Anyway, if I find out the equation I'll let you know.....I am sure google will know.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

ive fell out with google today lmao. So are u trying to measure how many candles ur sun is? 100 million lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

fine work D looks real pro man all shiny new and nee soil on the floor hahaah soon change that! bribe the mrs with shoes aand handbags !!! works with mine haha might take a bit more for the 'dreak' tho lad


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> ive fell out with google today lmao. So are u trying to measure how many candles ur sun is? 100 million lol


Nah, just something I found quite interesting on the TV (for a change) Also interesting to see how it compares to the lights we use.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fine work D looks real pro man all shiny new and nee soil on the floor hahaah soon change that! bribe the mrs with shoes aand handbags !!! works with mine haha might take a bit more for the 'dreak' tho lad


There's soil on the floor now, haha.

Here's some trunk porn from Oscar.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice updates !! rooms looking very clean nice job!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

you could write ya sweethearts name in that there lad!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 16, 2010)

That new room is looking freaking sweet Dst. I really can wait to see it get into full gear. Keep it up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> So as many of you know I had bugs, and still fighting the silverfish in my house! DE seems to work though. Just got to be able to put it in the right places. Well the decision was to pull the whole cab down and build a new one. And an improved one as well. And ffs it has been a chore and a half. Especially having to cycle 2 km with panelling under my arm and shelf units in my ruck sack...its the Dutch way ffs! At least I am kind of doing a little bit for the earth while I power away my 1200w of light! lol.
> 
> So basically finished up enough to get the kids stuck onto their shelves. There has been quite a bit of stretch to some of the younglings, although I have fimmed and topped a few I think some training is in order. They all need drastically bigger pots which will be done tomorrow I hope. I still need to line the room and also put another electrical line in there. Previously it was all coming of one breaker, which also included my kitchen, which is seriously not got enough juice to run everything, so occassional power breaks when running the electric hob, having the dishwasher on and making toast: out of the question really. So I have shifted it to the bedroom breaker which is only really got an alarm clock running at the best of times (that sounds strange, alarms never run at any good time, normally in the morning waking you up!). Anyway, no one sleeps in the other rooms so that should bring things into line as far as lecky is concerned. I have not bothered with running the excess heat back into my house, not until I have time to think it through properly.
> 
> ...


WOW!! awesome set-up DST!


----------



## MediMary (Sep 16, 2010)

always fun DST... good shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

are you gonna go ahead and take the preventative measure to stop them from potentially falling over from the weight of the heavy cola's you'll be dealing with.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WOW!! awesome set-up DST!


Cheers bud. Still some tweaking to be done but happy with it so far.



MediMary said:


> always fun DST... good shit


Cheers Medi, keeping it on a light hearted note here.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you gonna go ahead and take the preventative measure to stop them from potentially falling over from the weight of the heavy cola's you'll be dealing with.


Not sure about that, after re-potting and moving some of the girls around, the shelfs are 30cm wide and none of the pots are light or small enough now for them, to fall over. I am pretty sure about that. I have considered doing a scrog on the bottom with the cheese so may pick up some netting anyway so will have some in house just in case....hopefully that is a problem I have to deal with (heavy colas I mean, not plants falling over, haha)

Cheers geezers,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

a scrog on the bottom? wow D, all that hard work would pay off. have u scrogged before?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

right clinical setup youve got going D. nicely nicely


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> a scrog on the bottom? wow D, all that hard work would pay off. have u scrogged before?


nah mate, was thinking the scrog because the bx2 cheese is all over the place, and I think once them buds start it's just gonna be hanging all over the place even more. I got 3 cheese clones from that that are also getting their swerve on so was thinking them and the big girl would make a nice scrog on the ground floor. 1st floor habidashery and ladies undies, 2nd floor young womens fashions.....haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

thats a great idea, i would imagine it being a pain to get to the upper girls. but you always find a way.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats a great idea, i would imagine it being a pain to get to the upper girls. but you always find a way.


indeed, even being fairly tall. as long as I can get to water them that's the main thing I suppose. Still working on the drainage. I am just thinking a temporary tray that I connect under the shelf while watering to collect run off. Then empty and connect that under the next shelf and so on....either that or it's hold a bucket underneath until they stop dripping. Good training I guess, cetrainly makes you sweat with those verticals beaming directly on your face. My wife insists I wear sunglasses and freaks if I don't...worrier that she is bless.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Couple of angles today, first the indoor girls. Not much change there, just done a bit of supercropping to try and even off the stretchier girls. 
I now need to take some clones in the next week because I think I'll switch to flower next weekend.
I have a few additions that I have put down, will update you on them when they appear, quite excited about these ones, they have been donated by Fairies that have flied in from near and afar, mixture of things but I have 5 different types to go into the room. I think I'll be putting them straight into 12/12 after a week or so of being above ground. We shall see......take it as it comes.
And of course the BX2 Cheese's that i was thinking of screening off. Well I put a screen in today and bent that big BX2 down like no-ones business. Some of it is just to big to go under the screen but the rest is looking okay. Will go back in a few hours to see if the shoot have picked up.

Outdoor girls, well it was sunny first thing, then overcast, and now a bit of sun...just one of those mixed days. The Headbands that got a headstart under the HPS are coming along nicely, the browning on the leaves is from being burnt by the HPS, it was a bit too bushy to be indoors in my cab.
The Cali OrangexHeadband is still moving along slowly. I fonly that could have had a bit of time indoors. Ah well. As with Oscar, similar to the COxHB, just moving along slowly. Without further ado, here's the pics:

Start off with...Thelma Headband bud, tasting lovely and only been in the jars for a few days...

Good book, Last Night in Twisted River


Indoors:





Screen





Outdoors:




I love this shot...



Oscar





Cali Orange x Headband




And to finish off...a nice panoramic of Amsterdam looking at it from the North across the harbour on het IJ.


Have a cool Weekend folks.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2010)

NIIIIIIIICE mate, that cloud over adam looks scary lol. Plants all loooking scrummy mate. Cant wait till ya fill that screen at the bottom with cheesey goodness>>>>>>>>>>> deep pyscho is fuking me up this week still lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

nice update, oscare is getting huge. and looking like headband. and the cali o x hb is impressive s always. imaging if u get tie her down and scrog her. everything looks nice in the cab. im looking forward to the next few weeks.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 18, 2010)

Oscar and the Dam are both absolutely beautiful...and that thelma looks nice!


----------



## miteubhi? (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice DST, your op is on point! Are the plants in pic 3 wet? They're so shiny and pretty.

Keep it green.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> NIIIIIIIICE mate, that cloud over adam looks scary lol. Plants all loooking scrummy mate. Cant wait till ya fill that screen at the bottom with cheesey goodness>>>>>>>>>>> deep pyscho is fuking me up this week still lmao.


Screen is coming along nicely after a few hours....gonna be sweet bru!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice update, oscare is getting huge. and looking like headband. and the cali o x hb is impressive s always. imaging if u get tie her down and scrog her. everything looks nice in the cab. im looking forward to the next few weeks.


Me too T!! Oscar def has the HB looks. I got a couple of clone of her in the cab and they are also growing the same as HB clones so...proof is in the pudding though eh!



Hayduke said:


> Oscar and the Dam are both absolutely beautiful...and that thelma looks nice!


Cheer Hayduke, respect for dropping by as always. Just to let you know I've had the DE down on my floor and also got the salt shaker thing going for the top of the soil. Silverfish were coming out the drain in the bath (we don't actually use the bath much - i got a rainfall shower!!) after I threw a load of DE down there. The little fuckers were crawling around in the bath (I had also powdered that) Funnily enough no more have appeared so far! Fingers crossed though. I actually put a line of it along the door of my cab, like some sort of voodoo chalk line, haha. peace bro!



miteubhi? said:


> Nice DST, your op is on point! Are the plants in pic 3 wet? They're so shiny and pretty.
> 
> Keep it green.


And who mite - u - bhi? Sorry, was looking at your name and trying to work it out, I am sure that's not even it..... Anyway, many thanks for stopping by and also thanks for the kind words. Well that rather shiney looking ladies leaves were dry as, it's funny as Hulk Nugs also commented on that particular girls which is the Casey Jones, there's a pic a few updates back that is also shiney. It kinda looks like one of the fake plants you often see in bad restaurants. It's real though, beliveve me...smoking the last generation as I type. Plus rep to you for the visit.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2010)

DST what is a average grams per watt..I'm hearing 1.5grams of dried weight per watt?????


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> DST what is a average grams per watt..I'm hearing 1.5grams of dried weight per watt?????


I think the average or above average is 1g per watt. I generally get about .65 to .75g/w ........... perhaps I am just a below average grower, who knows.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

Jack Parrow....

[youtube]lRzFqW4Xh2k[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

sounds like a foreign goldy looking chain lol. I wanna laugh but I dunt get it lmao


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> sounds like a foreign goldy looking chain lol. I wanna laugh but I dunt get it lmao


It is very funny actually. Basically he is saying you think you are cooler than me...but.

You have a tattoo of a snake on your tittie
you smoke YSL cigarettes
You drink Peroni (trendy beer, whereas he drinks cheap brandy)
etc..

At one point he say's I am a BIC, You have a Mont Blanc! I thought that was funny since I have a Mont Blanc. Anyway, it's also got a cool rift and beat to it...imho.

Hope Liverpool beat Manchester United....come on lads!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2010)

You know he's ganster when he ghostrides the whip... if you can call that a whip, lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I think the average or above average is 1g per watt. I generally get about .65 to .75g/w ........... perhaps I am just a below average grower, who knows.


Dont be so hard on yourself D. 1 gpw is the goal that most growers shoot for that takes having the right strain and everything in your room dialed in perfect. My had been on a steady climb since I started. My first grow I managed to hit .652gpw but on the last Blue Kush harvest managed to get it up to .975gpw. I am still looking to beat that elusive 1gpw, but Im sure with time and the correct strains for our setups, most of us could hit that number. Maybe Bolo Kush is your ticket. Her mom is what got me the closest and I bred it with Kolossus to bring the yield and density up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2010)

i think it's mostly for commercial growers that 1g a watt is usually the goal. but i think with high yielding strains like pp, big bud, white widow, chronic, warlock.. i think getting 1g per watt isn't far-fetched at all..


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

Since I haven't even weighed my last 2 grows it'll be hard for me to establish my ratio, but whenever I go to my weed cupboard, there are always jars with loads of weed in, so to me my ratio seems pretty dam good at the mo, haha.

I agree, big yielders are no brainers for thje 1g/w.

Perhaps I'll weigh again at some point in the not so distant future!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah 1g/watt is for strains not worth smoking!!! yield and potency are the inverse of each other!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

It's not impossible, but not everyone has the same style, space, environment, time, thoughts, etc...so as long as you are happy with the smoke, that's all that matters.

And here's a late night update....well if you are here it's getting late!

Some sky pics....with different camera settings




Contrast messed with.


And the screen since yesterdays inception.


Diff camera setting


Peaking Under...



Seems to be liking the screen. 

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

ur gonna have a cheesey carpet in a few weeks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> ur gonna have a cheesey carpet in a few weeks lol


lol

D, it looks like she's taking to the screen nicely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

didnt take you long to have that cab filled with greenery D nicely done. outdoors are looking mouth watering. just wish we had another month n a half of summer left eh lol.

cheesey grins all round


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 20, 2010)

New cab is a sucess bru. You are one thrifty sob DST. Damn that Bx2 is filling in with the quickness. Nice work. So what will you do with yuor old room D?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning folks,

well the screen does seem to be doing it's job. Just about to go off and inspect for watering and feeding time.

1BMM, the old room is the new room 

Peace folks,

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

Some morning shots of the greenhouse. Moved Oscar inside there now as well. Not sure the big lass will fit in though!



Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

so have u got oscar and a headband in ya green house now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

looks awesome DST!


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> so have u got oscar and a headband in ya green house now?


Yup, although I think Oscar is pretty Headbandish as well. And I actually have 4 HB plants in that one pot at the back.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks awesome DST!


Thanks Dr. G! 

I just need to pray the weather stays sunny for the whole of October! Perhaps even get a week or so into November with the greenhouse. I got an electric lead going in there now so at the moment got a tower fan circulating air (had fungus problems with my Cucumbers previously so a bit wary) and I have also got a circulating fan/heater for when it starts getting chillier. It's a decent one that you can set for a temp and it will run on and off to maintain that (came free with the greenhouse! although I doubt it was really free, haha.)

Cheers buds,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Sep 22, 2010)

Dude i love that greenhouse of yours D. Oscar is getting BIG. peace bru


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Life is funny, in some parts you can be getting it up the bum, and in others it's all happy days. Well in one particular "other", it seems like I have a little bit of luck on my side. For some reason fairies keep dropping seeds off at my gaff Good job fairies is what I say. Anyway, here's some of the new selection, some seem to be a bit shy after 4 days, but holding out for them little suckers. 

So on the list we have:
Deep Purple x Psychosis x Jack the Ripper (to be known as DPPJTR)

MandoBerry - (Madonna x Cheeseberry)

Bolo Kush - (Blue Kush x Kolossus)

Chillberry Kush - (Killing Kush x Cheeseberry)

Bleeseberry Kush - (Blue Kush x Cheeseberry)

These are going to get vegged enough to be topped (tops will be cloned - hopefully) and then they will go into 12/12.

Thanks again to the fairy controllers, you know who you are.



I snipped some clones before the girls got switched into 12/12, which they started today. 2 x OG Kush, 2 x kaas-BX2, 1 x Casey Jones, 1 x Oscar. I think I will grow these so that I can get a load of clones of them and then in a couple of months when the next round is finished they will be flowered along with their babies.



Laters,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

Gotta love those faeries or fairies however it's spelled.. i been goin thu a few things lately but you should see another faery very soon.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2010)

Aye, bless their little cotton socks!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 23, 2010)

If it wasn't for the fairy i wouldn't have had some of the best weed i've ever smoked. I too say thank you.

You've always got so much going on D, i dunno how you find the time plus your label system has to be spot on, i couldn't do it. When i was growing i had 3 strains and found that tricky to know what was what but they all looked similar up until about 5 weeks in flower then you could tell from the smell, cheese, psychosis and livers were the ones i had. Its a shame the fairy doesn't go into europe with cuts


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

goood to see ya still bout oscar mate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

ahhh, if the fairy was only strong enough to carry cuts.


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

she humps cuts up and down the uk, its quite clever how she doe it lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Life is funny, in some parts you can be getting it up the bum, and in others it's all happy days. Well in one particular "other", it seems like I have a little bit of luck on my side. For some reason fairies keep dropping seeds off at my gaff Good job fairies is what I say. Anyway, here's some of the new selection, some seem to be a bit shy after 4 days, but holding out for them little suckers.
> 
> So on the list we have:
> Deep Purple x Psychosis x Jack the Ripper (to be known as DPPJTR)
> ...


 Looks like a nice little army you got sprouting there D. I hope the late bloomers wake their lazy asses up, they got work to do. Watching with interest as always. Keep up the good work.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like your fairy likes to play in sannies garden. You ought to enjoy
these genetics, they're pretty good.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

DPPJTR or dvda?


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> If it wasn't for the fairy i wouldn't have had some of the best weed i've ever smoked. I too say thank you.
> 
> You've always got so much going on D, i dunno how you find the time plus your label system has to be spot on, i couldn't do it. When i was growing i had 3 strains and found that tricky to know what was what but they all looked similar up until about 5 weeks in flower then you could tell from the smell, cheese, psychosis and livers were the ones i had. Its a shame the fairy doesn't go into europe with cuts


It's probably the only part of my life that is organised, haha.....and I have been known to mix up labels a few times, lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ahhh, if the fairy was only strong enough to carry cuts.





mr west said:


> she humps cuts up and down the uk, its quite clever how she doe it lol.


The Fairy is one strong lass, she be humpin alright!



Integra21 said:


> Looks like a nice little army you got sprouting there D. I hope the late bloomers wake their lazy asses up, they got work to do. Watching with interest as always. Keep up the good work.


Cheer Integra, I am trying to entise them out with the bribe of lovely sunshine when they get here but they are having none of it. Although done a little digging and the Bolo Kush seed was very dark (which reminded me of the way my Cali OrangexHeadband seeds went when I first tried them) Still holding out though.



curious old fart said:


> Looks like your fairy likes to play in sannies garden. You ought to enjoy
> these genetics, they're pretty good.
> 
> 
> cof


I agree, the genetics look sweet as cof.



mr west said:


> DPPJTR or dvda?


I had to look that up, a Band from South Park, or Double Vaginal, Double Anus penetration...? lol.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey D, i read about your friend in scotland. just wanted to let you kno my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey D, i read about your friend in scotland. just wanted to let you kno my thoughts are with you and yours.


Cheers bru, that's very much appreciated!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2010)

some killer genetics in there bru am sure youll do great justice to the fairy with your new cab set up too. 

keep your faith in the ganja god and your labels reet!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

Well the plants have still got thrips!!! Been scrapping with them for the last week. The DE has been sprinkled religiously but the wars continues. I need to do a lot more research on this. The plants look okay (will update tomorrow btw) and it seems like I have had these ever since I can remember now. I can get through a grow with them, but I am just wondering how better the quality would be without them. I was looking at one through the microscope with its head stuck into the leaf...grrr! little shite. Oh yeh, and they make my skin crawl as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

your thrips = my gnats.. iv'e had them so long that i forget they are a issue.


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

you want me to send you the stuff i use to kill every pest from spider mites to thrips? I got half a bottle i can bung ya mate?


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> you want me to send you the stuff i use to kill every pest from spider mites to thrips? I got half a bottle i can bung ya mate?


What did you use Westy? Did it have any effect on the plants?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2010)

I also use spinosad (organic spray made from a bacterium) on the leaves when I have had adults...the DE for the soil borne life stage and the spray if they make it up to the top. I have had good luck and have no worries about thrips now cuz I can get rid of them...spider mites on the other hand...none yet with the new Jack the ripper. jilly bean, church and bubba k...knock on wood!

Between the indoor, outdoor and green house...a war on three fronts!!!

How about the silver fish??


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the plants have still got thrips!!! Been scrapping with them for the last week. The DE has been sprinkled religiously but the wars continues. I need to do a lot more research on this. The plants look okay (will update tomorrow btw) and it seems like I have had these ever since I can remember now. I can get through a grow with them, but I am just wondering how better the quality would be without them. I was looking at one through the microscope with its head stuck into the leaf...grrr! little shite. Oh yeh, and they make my skin crawl as well.


Hey D my cure has always been ladybugs and thank fuck, I have zero bugs


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2010)

My ladybugs will starve to death on top of a pile of thrips and spider mites...

Plus whatever prey they eat...they will not eat the last one...they are ranchers!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

i just read in somebody elses journal about a guy's ladybugs bein lazy as hell, haha,


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a few ladybugs in there and I guess they only have a certain appetite, I reckon I woul dneed a few hundred. Spray is the way forward, the stuff I had has obviously not been working so will try another route. Thanks peeps.

DST


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

Good morning all, hope you enjoy my Saturday update. No big stories just pics with explanations.

Hayduke: Sorry to miss your Q, the DE is working great with the Silverfish...slowly reducing in numbers in general. I had some great fun with my salt shaker DE jar and a silverfish that was trapped in the bad (that was meant to be Bath...but hey, Bad in Dutch is Bath)...yes I am weird, punishing insects!

Enjoy (in no order sorry, just as they were uploaded):

Oscar side shot top cola - I've just been looking at some of the outdoor gardens in California...sheesh, the difference is just not true...shitty North European summer, so much for global warming.


Cali Orang Headband cross cloned from the outdoor girl.


One of my DOG kush

DOG Pound


Half of my greenhouse, Leeks at the front, with a Spanish pepper, that got done by aphides, but is still producing a few small peppers. Cherry toms been producing great. Then you know who at the back


The 3 BX2 cheese clones under the net


Top cola of the Cali Orange Headband...up to around 7 foot now.

Side cola of the Cali Orange Headband cross


And a shot of her from below


OG Kush (I hope - i got some seeds mixed in that bag before - I am praying!!) Looks very like the OG. Need this to be the OG since I lost my clones from the last lot...won't go into that again....


Shot of the floor: Bx2 screen at the back, some DOGs and an Oscar clone at the front right side


A small lemon tree


The Puppy for the 600 grow


Left to Right: Cali OrangexHB, then 2 DPQ's

DPQ top 

DPQ side

DPQ's together



Strawberries still flowering: Might get 2 or 3 more, hahaha




Happy Headbands


This is a seed I got from my Blackjack, not sure if it will be straight Blackjack or will have something of the Headband in it (which seems to have been sticking its strange genetics into a lot of thing, hoho.)


I quite liked this shot, looks almost darkish (it's not, believe me!)


Cola from Oscar


Lettuce and parsley: BTW, everything I grow in my greenhouse is generally grown in recycled coco from my MJ girls.


Oscr clone mark II


Looks like i am getting a bit of bud rot on my Happy Headbands outside...just on this bud though...think I'll just snip it off and start praying...I am not even religious but I am doing lots of praying at the moment.


Another cola (without any rot)


Hold on, someone stole all my plants......oh no, that bit's still empty!!! hopefully not for long.


BX2 Cheese screen


Thelma seed MarkI


And that is for the update. Comments, questions, remarks are welcome.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-plant-vitality.cfm
this is the stuff I use and its mavalouse


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-plant-vitality.cfm
> this is the stuff I use and its mavalouse


Sounds and looks the biz Mr West. Will see if anyone stocks it over here and if not I'll be taking you up on the offer.


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Sounds and looks the biz Mr West. Will see if anyone stocks it over here and if not I'll be taking you up on the offer.


no problems D mate. I forgot to mention fucking wow on the cali o heedban. Fucking rot got some of my last harvest so i know how ya feel Loving the dpq, looks so alive inside, u gonna clone this one? I do have a small selection of dpp x dpq two diff phenos lol, gonna wait i think till i plant them tho i do want to get some popped to see the crack.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 25, 2010)

Your updates are always awesome D mate. My strawberrys stopped flowering almost 2 months ago they are still alive though. Whats the deal with the law in the Netherlands? I say that coz you've got so many plants on the go. Your house has got a better selection than a coffee shop lol


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> no problems D mate. I forgot to mention fucking wow on the cali o heedban. Fucking rot got some of my last harvest so i know how ya feel Loving the dpq, looks so alive inside, u gonna clone this one? I do have a small selection of dpp x dpq two diff phenos lol, gonna wait i think till i plant them tho i do want to get some popped to see the crack.


Will def takes cuts of the 2 DPQ's in the next couple of days...not letting that go again. (Hoping for a male and female)


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Your updates are always awesome D mate. My strawberrys stopped flowering almost 2 months ago they are still alive though. Whats the deal with the law in the Netherlands? I say that coz you've got so many plants on the go. Your house has got a better selection than a coffee shop lol


Thanks Oscar. The strawberries are a mystery. I have only had a handfull of strawbs from them, but really really nice. Who knows what'll happen.

My outdoor is legal that's about all I can say...sssh for the rest.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the trip thru your lovely, healthy garden. Your hard work is easily visable thru your wonderful pictures. Thanks for the tour.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 25, 2010)

What a great update D...Everything ship shape lad!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2010)

they are praying to the HID gods.

everything looks a azing D, and your photography is on point. i had so many good comments for you in my head but i dont feel like typing them. So all imma say is keep it up D!

also- have any of your DOG come out with the less indica looking leaves like mine?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2010)

page bump in order...


DST said:


> Good morning all, hope you enjoy my Saturday update. No big stories just pics with explanations.
> 
> Hayduke: Sorry to miss your Q, the DE is working great with the Silverfish...slowly reducing in numbers in general. I had some great fun with my salt shaker DE jar and a silverfish that was trapped in the bad (that was meant to be Bath...but hey, Bad in Dutch is Bath)...yes I am weird, punishing insects!
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> I enjoyed the trip thru your lovely, healthy garden. Your hard work is easily visable thru your wonderful pictures. Thanks for the tour.
> 
> 
> cof





Hemlock said:


> What a great update D...Everything ship shape lad!!!!


Thanks cof, Hemlock, it's getting there. Just need to do some exterminating first.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everything looks a azing D, and your photography is on point. i had so many good comments for you in my head but i dont feel like typing them. So all imma say is keep it up D!
> 
> also- have any of your DOG come out with the less indica looking leaves like mine?


thanks T. They are all looking fairly indica kush like. I was looking at what I think is the og kush and that has fairly long indica leaves....I wonder if htats where it comes from.

Dinners on the bubble.. laters.

DST


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 25, 2010)

WWow now thats a great setup up you got goin on! Makes mine looks kinda LOL! definately something to aspire to for the future  Nice Cali orange x its a bloody tree! mmmmm my eyes are turning green!! 


Agent xxx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

woohooo!! looking awesome DST!


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 25, 2010)

Subbed - have seen you over in Integra's journal and only through sheer dumb luck am I just now stumbling upon this journal.

Tagged for future reading in a week or two when I actually have a second to breathe - very nice setup, though.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> WWow now thats a great setup up you got goin on! Makes mine looks kinda LOL! definately something to aspire to for the future  Nice Cali orange x its a bloody tree! mmmmm my eyes are turning green!!
> 
> 
> Agent xxx


Hi Agent Green Eyes, thanks for the visit. It's truelly amazing what these little beauties can grow up into. You should check out some of the outdoor grows in the USA, just jaw dropping. As long as it gives me a smoke I'll be happy though!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woohooo!! looking awesome DST!


Hey Dr G, just love those smillies!! Hows your 3 month flowering strain coming along?



Bob Smith said:


> Subbed - have seen you over in Integra's journal and only through sheer dumb luck am I just now stumbling upon this journal.
> 
> Tagged for future reading in a week or two when I actually have a second to breathe - very nice setup, though.


Honour to have you over here Bob, glad you found the spot....I am sure you'll find some crazy reading to keep you amused for a few mins, haha.

Nothing much to report today apart from fog!!! Well, just a few things to say..... 

I clipped off the bit of bud that I thought was looking moldy in the greenhouse. Snipped a few clones for the collection and gave everyone a nice water and feed.
On another note, I totally gutted out my greenhouse, gave it a clean and wiped all the shelfing etc down....soil and coco gets everywhere as you all know. And some of the windows were looking very mucky. (my wife cleaned all our apartment windows so I felt like I should be doing something...while I was walking around like Andy Cap with a spliff attached to my bottom lip and she was scrubbing away.) We've had real problems with Spint (not sure waht it's called in English) this is like a little bug that destroys plants like cucumbers. The leaves go greenish, have like a yellowy orange tinge to some spots, and around the edges there is like a sort of silk web...bloody 'orrible stuff. Also destroys things like pumkins, squashes etc....oh it's been fun I can tell ya! We have still managed to get some cucumbers this year so happy with that. Bugger all squash though, started a bit late.

Got a 1 years olds birthday party to got to today so I better start getting stoned now!! Maybe a space cookie will help me get through that.

Laters people.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 26, 2010)

enjoy ur cookie  looking nice out side D, wonder why mine dont look as far gone as urs?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2010)

Good Morning DST,

I was wondering what you start you seed plants at (PPM's) and how you progress..
I have a bit of yellow on my under leaves of my new Pinapple express mothers they are about two months but I can seem to get rid of the yellow.
I have flushed and am currently at 400 ppm. Your seem very green and lush for such young plants.
Off for rub and a Tug...LOL
Hemlock


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey fingerez, I was thinking mine are a bit behind...not long in the season now!....



Hemlock said:


> Good Morning DST,
> 
> I was wondering what you start you seed plants at (PPM's) and how you progress..
> I have a bit of yellow on my under leaves of my new Pinapple express mothers they are about two months but I can seem to get rid of the yellow.
> ...


I don't measure ppm's. My regime is to start seed in starter seed/clone mix which has a npk of 14-16-18, then water with rhizotonic 0.6 - 0.2 - 0.6 npk for the first week or two. Then transplant into coco and proceed as normal. Nothing special mate. My soil is active already, are you in coco or soil Hemlock? Perhaps you need to tweak the medium for the strain. I have found some cocos for example retain a bit too much water. Is it just with the PE? Perhaps its a micro nutrient thing? which is then mistaken for lack of N. You got a pic on your thread?

EDIT: Just read my reply, you ask me a question, I ask you 10 back...duh.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Hi Agent Green Eyes, thanks for the visit. It's truelly amazing what these little beauties can grow up into. You should check out some of the outdoor grows in the USA, just jaw dropping. As long as it gives me a smoke I'll be happy though!
> 
> DST



Lol i wish i could grow outside  As it is im more paranoid than enough growing in my garage with the razzers 150 yds down the road! LOL i need to win the lotto then its poly tunnel heaven in a very big house in the country  lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Sep 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey fingerez, I was thinking mine are a bit behind...not long in the season now!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and im so glad you said this! Got made to feel like a n00b ( but then again i suppose i am anyway )cos i didnt care to know mine or show any interest in getting a meter lol- dont think mother nature has got a ppm machine and they dont seem to suffer naturally as a result lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 27, 2010)

My, my, my....we been busy sticking our green thumb where ever it fits, haven't we. Man definite ++++. excellent re-use of the coco btw. i would definitely like to build me a greenhouse, but in my neighborhood nothing would make it to maturity. evrything would get jacked.so i regulated to one room, one item.........but i really like my option, you know. but, as i was saying very nice, very nice indeed.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Oh and im so glad you said this! Got made to feel like a n00b ( but then again i suppose i am anyway )cos i didnt care to know mine or show any interest in getting a meter lol- dont think mother nature has got a ppm machine and they dont seem to suffer naturally as a result lol


whatever you feel comfortable with, Agent! just cause someone else say's it's necessary...whatever, justs mean they don't have an eye for treating their own plants!!!



ZEN MASTER said:


> My, my, my....we been busy sticking our green thumb where ever it fits, haven't we. Man definite ++++. excellent re-use of the coco btw. i would definitely like to build me a greenhouse, but in my neighborhood nothing would make it to maturity. evrything would get jacked.so i regulated to one room, one item.........but i really like my option, you know. but, as i was saying very nice, very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ZEN, long time bru, good to see you around and thanks, my little green thumb has been in some sticky places, hehe.

Peace out, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Dinners on the go and I am having to attend a housing committee meeting in a short while, god that will not be fun.

Anyway, the shite topic of tonights update is bud rot. Bloody weather has got to my plants at last. I have not been out to see the guerilla girls but I can't imagine how they will be.

Some pics, will label as I go along if they are not obvious I guess...





Casey Jones


Cola with the top cut off

no rot




Amputated cola

And another





Thats that then. Off for dinner.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

that last pic is amazing..who is she ?


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

Loking yummy as always mate. Picture of helth now after the trim lol. Its in the 8th week now and the pm is really hitting hard i dunt wanna spray sillinal cuz of rot i dunt know wot to do really, itd be a shame to chop em all early lol twos enough.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2010)

are you in coco or soil Hemlock? Perhaps you need to tweak the medium for the strain. I have found some cocos for example retain a bit too much water. Is it just with the PE? Perhaps its a micro nutrient thing? which is then mistaken for lack of N. You got a pic on your thread?

Hey D
Using Perlite 60% Hydron 40% and coco Phase 1 20%
Will post some pic in my thread tonight..
Thanks for all your help.
BTW Fuckin plants of yours look AWSOME...
Great Job


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey T, thats one of Oscars flowers.




Hemlock said:


> are you in coco or soil Hemlock? Perhaps you need to tweak the medium for the strain. I have found some cocos for example retain a bit too much water. Is it just with the PE? Perhaps its a micro nutrient thing? which is then mistaken for lack of N. You got a pic on your thread?
> 
> Hey D
> Using Perlite 60% Hydron 40% and coco Phase 1 20%
> ...


Well I cant see the water retention being an issue. I think that's a pretty dam good mix. I just go 95% coco and a few other bits and bob if I got em to hand.
I reckon if it is a micro nutrient thing then, it could be something like this:
Molybdenum (Mo) 
&#8226;Symptoms: Older leaves yellow, remaining foliage turns light green. Leaves can become narrow and distorted. 
&#8226;Sources: Compounds containing the words 'molybdate' or 'molybdic'. 
&#8226;Notes: Sometimes confused with nitrogen 

However these are younlings we are talkin about, so maybe they need more food, from seed some plants can be greedy little fuks!

thanks for the nice words as always, will be back at the weekend with an update.

Laters,

DST

p.s my good wife will be looking after my ladies for a few days, this is her fisrt ever time venturing into my room so this should be interesting....hehe.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

the younguns also outgrow the small pots quite quickly too and root bound looks alot like N diff


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 28, 2010)

That closet is going nuts D. Going to be a hell of a run. Any luck with the late bloomers poping their heads out, or did they just not germinate?


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey DST, apologies in advance for not reading over your journal - I'm scrambling like a madman trying to get my room setup, so I'm not gonna have a chance for a bit - that being said, could you answer a question or two for me?

Firstly, what wattages are your lights?

And secondly, how far are the plants from the cooltubes?

Trying to figure some shit out and I was hoping that you could help me............cheers


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> the younguns also outgrow the small pots quite quickly too and root bound looks alot like N diff


Thanks Mr West..


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That closet is going nuts D. Going to be a hell of a run. Any luck with the late bloomers poping their heads out, or did they just not germinate?


Still waiting mate....hopefully the wife will coax them out with an exotic dance, haha. If not try try again.



Bob Smith said:


> Hey DST, apologies in advance for not reading over your journal - I'm scrambling like a madman trying to get my room setup, so I'm not gonna have a chance for a bit - that being said, could you answer a question or two for me?
> 
> Firstly, what wattages are your lights?
> 
> ...


theres 2 x600 and a 1x400Mh. The lights tower is in the middle of my room which is 1.2 metre x circa 1.3metres (sorry about metric, it's too early in the morning to convert.) the shelfs are 30 cms wide which leaves around 30cm squared in the middle as space between the light and shelfs (so quite tight) My planst get quite close without to many problems....although bleaching can occur but only later on in my experience.

No worries about not reading the journal, just ask away if you need any more info.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

damn that cab filled up fast D  chuggin along great guns eh. i hear you on being sick of the rain man youve got bud rot n ive got a roof coming in. roll on friggin christmas


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that cab filled up fast D  chuggin along great guns eh. i hear you on being sick of the rain man youve got bud rot n ive got a roof coming in. roll on friggin christmas


santa is a fat bitch
[youtube]/v/OhWFYQzpijQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that cab filled up fast D  chuggin along great guns eh. i hear you on being sick of the rain man youve got bud rot n ive got a roof coming in. roll on friggin christmas


WTF is going on Don?



mr west said:


> santa is a fat bitch
> [youtube]/v/OhWFYQzpijQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


I quite like the ICP, I am sure they were initially discovered by Esham/Natas another Rapper/Group from Detroit.
[youtube]LrIBvIqEvoU[/youtube]


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that cab filled up fast D  chuggin along great guns eh. i hear you on being sick of the rain man youve got bud rot n ive got a roof coming in. roll on friggin christmas


what's up Don? how you been man? With the exception of the roof, I hope all is well with ya. Hows it going with you Mr. West? Hope life is smiling at you too.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 30, 2010)

pushing 1600 now d? where did that little 600 slip in unnoticed lol. oscar looks wicked bro, lets hope for a few more days sun to finish her off


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

cheers las, lets hope for a few weeks of sun!! Hope all is good with you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> what's up Don? how you been man? With the exception of the roof, I hope all is well with ya. Hows it going with you Mr. West? Hope life is smiling at you too.
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 heeeey Zen man hows things bro its been time since we spoke. yeah the roofs just a minor issue hopefully ?!?! hope things are good for you fella!


DST said:


> WTF is going on Don?
> I quite like the ICP, I am sure they were initially discovered by Esham/Natas another Rapper/Group from Detroit.
> [youtube]LrIBvIqEvoU[/youtube]


 I cant quite get past the make up clown carry on, im more your ganagter rap hip hop man lol tho i have a pal who loved em before violent j went nuts and just started releasing albums that the others had no influence on, apparently tho they do amazing live shows?!


DST said:


> cheers las, lets hope for a few weeks of sun!! Hope all is good with you.


 shhhhh its out in the toon too dont let it hear you or it'll sod off again hahaha 

hope the travels went well D bru, stackin paper and blazing with a buddy off RIU!! good times


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Know what you mean, clown make up...mmmn!

All is good bru, started the day with a J of what I believe you guys call Slant/Chink, haha. Not quite the same as an HB wake and bake! I do have a very small nug left of some deep psychosis which is the muts nuts!!!
My sister has arranged a drop off in 20 minutes of some more green, so will be interesting to see what this guy turns up with....last time I was over I got some real nice haze smelling gear off him, but it needed a bit of a dry naturally.

Wife has just called, plants fed and watered, all happy! Off for another j of slant then, haha, that is such a bad term, but funny.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> heeeey Zen man hows things bro its been time since we spoke. yeah the roofs just a minor issue hopefully ?!?! hope things are good for you fella!
> 
> I cant quite get past the make up clown carry on, im more your ganagter rap hip hop man lol tho i have a pal who loved em before violent j went nuts and just started releasing albums that the others had no influence on, apparently tho they do amazing live shows?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey D whats going on man. What you get hooked up with??

Hope you get some sun for your outdoor girls. None around here for days  I have a few sativa Vortex out still, they seem to be more mildew resistant than the one that I harvested this week. Went with that vortex cut for my outdoor cause its a 50 day finisher inside ha ha guess it different out.

Have some time off this week enjoying some sativa qleaner headstash, not cured yet but what the fook eh lol

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

hahahah yeah man i know it terribly racialist lol aye its not the greatest the slope dope but does in a clinch eh!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2010)

Chink weed is in the urban dictionary so its official lmao


----------



## Bob Smith (Sep 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Still waiting mate....hopefully the wife will coax them out with an exotic dance, haha. If not try try again.
> 
> 
> theres 2 x600 and a 1x400Mh. The lights tower is in the middle of my room which is 1.2 metre x circa 1.3metres (sorry about metric, it's too early in the morning to convert.) the shelfs are 30 cms wide which leaves around 30cm squared in the middle as space between the light and shelfs (so quite tight) My planst get quite close without to many problems....although bleaching can occur but only later on in my experience.
> ...


Thank you kindly, sir - have four 600s hanging vertically right now and am trying to figure out some light "stuff".


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Highlander,

Well I ended up getting another bit of wet gear...what is it with this place man...Anyway, it looks like it could have potential, but I tried to smoke a joint and it basically need lit the whole way down with a lighter...nae gid man! So yeh, if i was here another week I could probably hang it and then cure it a day and then get a nice smoke...but it'll need to be quick dried tomorrow when my sisters kids go off to school. Better than a kick in the nuts, the other bit of weed that Mr West gave a dry on his light is slightly bett,er today...(slightly, hahaha, but then what do you expect when you compare it to some DP, or JTR, or what I smoke at home!) Been having a great time with my nephews....I forgot what it was like to have people waiting on your next word with baited breathes, hehe. Cool, but I am glad I get to give them back to my sis!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey D whats going on man. What you get hooked up with??
> 
> Hope you get some sun for your outdoor girls. None around here for days  I have a few sativa Vortex out still, they seem to be more mildew resistant than the one that I harvested this week. Went with that vortex cut for my outdoor cause its a 50 day finisher inside ha ha guess it different out.
> 
> ...


Like you say Don, get's you through the muddle. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah yeah man i know it terribly racialist lol aye its not the greatest the slope dope but does in a clinch eh!


i love the urban dictionary!!



mr west said:


> Chink weed is in the urban dictionary so its official lmao


No worries Bob, ask away anytime, Also Jigfresh, Strictly Seedless, and a few others have had or have some cracking set ups.



Bob Smith said:


> Thank you kindly, sir - have four 600s hanging vertically right now and am trying to figure out some light "stuff".



Good night folks.

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

I was so gutted wen my mates stormed in on us the other night, then they proceeded to have aheated debate on the excistance of god ffs. I had to really concentrate on what u was saying.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I was so gutted wen my mates stormed in on us the other night, then they proceeded to have aheated debate on the excistance of god ffs. I had to really concentrate on what u was saying.


That's just my accent and the fact that you were stoned, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

nah i could understand ya, it was jus the two loud cunts sat next to me lmao


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Highlander,
> 
> Well I ended up getting another bit of wet gear...what is it with this place man...Anyway, it looks like it could have potential, but I tried to smoke a joint and it basically need lit the whole way down with a lighter...nae gid man! So yeh, if i was here another week I could probably hang it and then cure it a day and then get a nice smoke...but it'll need to be quick dried tomorrow when my sisters kids go off to school. Better than a kick in the nuts, the other bit of weed that Mr West gave a dry on his light is slightly bett,er today...(slightly, hahaha, but then what do you expect when you compare it to some DP, or JTR, or what I smoke at home!) Been having a great time with my nephews....I forgot what it was like to have people waiting on your next word with baited breathes, hehe. Cool, but I am glad I get to give them back to my sis!
> 
> ...


Yeah, have seen most of their grows (I think).

Was asking you because I wanted to avoid having to spend a ton of money on a custom vertical cooltube, but my AC couldn't handle four 600s, so I had to spend the money.

C'est la vie (gotta work on my French because I'm gonna bop on over to Paris for a couple of days during my London trip).


----------



## h&p (Oct 1, 2010)

Subbed. Love your setup and all the different places you grow, that's rad.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

Im guessing uve left the uk now D cuz the suns come back out lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Yeah, have seen most of their grows (I think).
> 
> Was asking you because I wanted to avoid having to spend a ton of money on a custom vertical cooltube, but my AC couldn't handle four 600s, so I had to spend the money.
> 
> C'est la vie (gotta work on my French because I'm gonna bop on over to Paris for a couple of days during my London trip).


I am a bit luckier on the temp front living in a place with such piss poor weather. Over the summer it did get quite hot but nothing over 30c.

I got 19% in my French O'level exam...I didn't realise you got a mark taken off for every English word you used (and I seemed to use a lot!) Amsterdam is just as close! And I am ok in Dutch!



h&p said:


> Subbed. Love your setup and all the different places you grow, that's rad.


cheers H&P, welcome to the rainy thread.



mr west said:


> Im guessing uve left the uk now D cuz the suns come back out lmao


I don't even need a tracking device on me to be kept tabs on!!

Was hung over to fek this morning, left London this afternoon and as soon as I stepped out onto the tarmac in Amsterdam it was pissin it down. Got back to Central Station where I had left my bike, was still pissing it down. By the time I cycled home I was wet through. Got home my wife is working and the big Calioxhb was on its fuking side!!! It's lookin ok I guess but ffs, talk aboot havin yer ain personal cloud man, haha.

Funny how in every post I mention rain....ah well, guess that's just where I am at, at the moment! har-de-fukin-har.

On a brighter note, a 1000 brighter notes at the moment actually, the room has frickin exploded with growth, some of my DOGs are alreay hitting the first shelf, the BX2 has gone bonkers, as have both my Casey's -one had basically grown right into the MH and is frazzled at the end, lop that off, not a biggy. Will throw up some pics, actually will snap one in a min with the lights off!

Peace peeps.

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

glad u got back ok if not a wee bit damp lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2010)

Posted! waitin for the pics, glad u had a nice trip.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> glad u got back ok if not a wee bit damp lol


cheers lad.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Posted! waitin for the pics, glad u had a nice trip.


Nice to munch on M and S's "extremely choclately mini bite$ whilst uploading pics....here we go then, think I need to work on my night time photography skills.
Focused in on the CJ that had grown right into the light.


DPQ





part of the cheesey carpet


massive Casey at the front.




 DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2010)

nice greenery DST!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost for words, but i agree with an earlier statement from somebody you will have a cheese carpet by the end of this.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome Home
Your ladies seem to really like your wife's touch. Are your hands cold?
Garden looks good.

I'm in the se us and we haven't had any rain since august, would you come visit?
We could use the rain!


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

cof I will pray for the now not to be mentioned type of weather to head in your direction quick smart!


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 2, 2010)

Im not even going to mention the weather we're having in cal right now


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Im not even going to mention the weather we're having in cal right now


by not mentioning it and telling us ur not mentioning it kinda gives it away lol. We have 4 seasons in one day most days sonothing surprises me weather wise lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Would you adam and eve it, it's sunny today!!!!!!! 22c plus! woohoo.
[youtube]_0v07InoFiU[/youtube]


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 3, 2010)

[youtube]Vu0tKjOJmzI[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

explosion isnt the word D looks like a friggin jungle in there.noice! stil pissin it in blighty


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Hayduke, probably a more appropriate tune!! thanks bru.

Sorry Don must have left some behind.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey matey peeps, DST here innit with a Sunday update from the balcony.

I had the big girl in the green house last night, hence why the top cola has been tied down.

Choped the HB's as they had bud rot still....lost a fair bit but hey ho.

I got one DPQ male which is good. Time for making a lot of DPQ seeds I think.

Enjoy the pics












Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

woo hoo fuking epic cali o hb lol.did u get knuckle envey D? Its pissing down here again today, not the best for looking after cats in a catery but hey ho lol. Will u be making hash with ya rotten buds? wots not rotten looks frosty as icelands freezer section.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

OH oH Oh! u got male dpq and female dpq ate the same age? u could make some dpq f2s lmao thats on my list of things to do but i aint got a dpq up at min lol cheers mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

thats some crazy frost for outdoors with akll the aqua weve had. top marks bru. you gonna get your bubble bags on???


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, DPQ F2's will be made I hope. Bubble bags will be in use for moldy bud, just stuck it in the freezer the now. 

LMAO, knuckle envy! I have a branch on the Cali-oHB that snapped off and I have basically tied it back on, will be interesting to see what the knuckle on that is like after I take all the string off. Got a couple of dried outdoor buds to sample this afterrnoon that I snipped before I went away.

Have a good afternoon, my wife has already shouted at me for being a RIU addict, haha.

Laters,

D


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

the first step is admitting it and you have lots and lots of support if u need it here on riu anonymous lol. Its like sticking ur head in a box and all ur buddys are in there chatting away and having fun, so u stay in the box with them a wile and have fun too lol.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> by not mentioning it and telling us ur not mentioning it kinda gives it away lol. We have 4 seasons in one day most days sonothing surprises me weather wise lol.


haha that was kinda the point. be a subtle dick and not blatantly rub it in  rah rah rah!

frosty for sure tho D, and bollocks to the bud rotted bits! you win some you lose some, but as we all know-- better to keep stackin the W's


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey folks, I hadn't even had a good rummage through my cabinet until today and holy shit, I discovered that the Exodus Blue Widow is a male as well....a male with a load of bollox....

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2010)

Does that suck, or not?? lol


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Does that suck, or not?? lol


well I was hoping for a female, but you never know with these things. off to bed, nighty night!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

Bummer D I woulda been lookin forward to that one myself


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

sad face, Ill write a note to the cheese fairy and send it up the chimeney lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

exo blue widow male sounds like good news to me!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

i gotta feeling its not a male but a badly hermied fem to be honest knowing the ww its related to


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> i gotta feeling its not a male but a badly hermied fem to be honest knowing the ww its related to


it's absolutely busting with balls, and no sign of any female hairs. Def going to bag some pollen. Will get a pic up of it soon, it's out in the greenhouse (hopefully it's not going to open to soon and infect anything..plans to be made me thinks) Nornally I put them in my spare room until I can catch them opening, if you stop watering the pollen sacs seem to open up and flower) Then I just bag some off and the rest goes in a black bag and out the front door to the bin underground. I might actually just try and cut a few branches, plastic bag over the heads and stick em in water. I am guessing they'll open up like fresh cut flowers do...can't have males hanging around too long, pollen sticks to everything. Do you realise that we all walk around with pollen on our clothes and hair every single day. It's fantastic to think about the micro world that live amongst us.

okay, I am even making myself itchy. night night, don't let the bed bugs bite, hehe.

DST


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Your girls have really blown up D. That new room is going great. How are the babies doing?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont know what the chances of gettin a straighht male from hermi pollen?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Your girls have really blown up D. That new room is going great. How are the babies doing?


Funnily enough was going to let you know, my second chillberry kush popped up after all this time. I had just left the late comers out in the greenhouse....so still holding out for th eothers as well!! I can only hope.

They were left at the window when I was away so have gond a bit stretch but nothing that can't be fixed. 



mr west said:


> I dont know what the chances of gettin a straighht male from hermi pollen?


Very slim, that's why I was so surprised mate. Heres the pics though, see what you think.





DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

looks very maley to me mate, might be worth harvesting him to see if u get fem seeds or regs lol. Check this cctv footage of a cruis ship in heavey seas its mental lol.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=975_1283799588


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks very maley to me mate, might be worth harvesting him to see if u get fem seeds or regs lol. Check this cctv footage of a cruis ship in heavey seas its mental lol.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=975_1283799588


i saw the first half of that one a riu funny pic thread, but never saw the bit with the fork life, ffs, wouldn't like to have been in that things way....squish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

shit man it looked like that fella near had a face fuill of forklift


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

did u see the woman face plant into the piller then wen she was on the floor she gets brushedaway never to be seen again lol


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> did u see the woman face plant into the piller then wen she was on the floor she gets brushedaway never to be seen again lol


i saw quite a few sore ones, couldn't help laughing but can you imagine? my mum is a fanatic cruiser in her retirement!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah must of been terrifying for everyone


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

The big girl Casey J

My outdoor drying


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

cheesey goodness right there, ur gonna be over whelmed soon mate with a strong funk that steals souls and slays dragons lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks very maley to me mate, might be worth harvesting him to see if u get fem seeds or regs lol. Check this cctv footage of a cruis ship in heavey seas its mental lol.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=975_1283799588


Hey man I cracked up through the entire video...the forklift part reminded me of claymation!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice pics D. Gotta go get myself toasted lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

holy shit D your gonna have to prune them or start rotating them or somethin theyll be touchin the light soon! hmmmm all that cheese is gonna funk your cab out good n proper tho

casey is a big girl indeed eh westy......


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Id say she has the tendencys for biggness, i topped mine and am very happy with the result. D ur casey looks untamed and wild, how do the buds develope? should i expect towering cylaxs at week 6?


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

I just LST'd mine, but the main branch as you can see has just taken over again!

Very classic shaped bud, tight and extremely sticky and resinous. I have not had the foxtailing calyxes with this one, the whole bud just seems to expand in general.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

oh, and they start loosing leaves around week 6 normally, I think this may due to the fact that they grow so much and so vigourosuly at the start...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

sure is puuurdy nice and uniform structure. and everyone likes a top heavy lassy in a uniform


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

sounds like a cue for


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> sounds like a cue for


Now that's a definite improvement on your past top heavy lasses Westy, hahaha. Wouldn't mind gettign caught up in a telephone box with that super-hero


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

id consider having a life threatening accident if i knew that was coming to save me!


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

New Light regime:

Okay, som from today I have kicked in my new light regime. Lights on I have 2x 600 HPS running, then at mid-day my MH 400 also kicks in. At around 4 o'clcok my MH switches off and it's just the two HPS's in there until lights off...will see how they get on. I was going to switch out my 400 mh for a 400hps, may still do that but decided to do it this way for a whirl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

extra spectrum should do wonders man tho your eleccy bill must be kanny hefty lad


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> extra spectrum should do wonders man tho your eleccy bill must be kanny hefty lad


Not as big as the bill I use to have to pay at the coffeeshop, haha. My monthly bills are around 230 euro for everything, I think, just comes out of the account every month.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> sounds like a cue for


nice choice! she be looking fine!!..


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2010)

The New thread mascot^^^^^

Light regime has been put on hold. I am giving my seedlings some full metal jackets in the flower rooom during the day (I haven't set my veg tent up yet) So at lights out I have an alarm that reminds me to take them out and out them with the clones to continue on the veg light. Well I went in and the MH was still on so it must have done my timer in at last. Luckily I checked. So I have turned it off until I get a new legrand timer, instead of a poxy market bought one.

Sprayed with some evil shit last night after lights out, stuff from Bayer...we shall see what that does to the thrips. Was sold to me from the guys in the Damkring grow shop. I was speaking to them about the Grafted Mother plant video done by the Urban Gardener (link was on the 600) Basically they graft bits of plants onto one mother plant, which means you don't have to have loads of mothers. Well the guy told me the grafted plant was def stragith with it's own genetics and didn't take any of the genetics from the base plant!! IT's something I am thinking of doing.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

it would solve the issue of not enough space for the mothers but then again the amount of cuts we'd both need to feed the habit youd have to have a kanny sized mother lol interesting none the less, something new to try your hand at


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

DST said:


> The New thread mascot^^^^^
> 
> Light regime has been put on hold. I am giving my seedlings some full metal jackets in the flower rooom during the day (I haven't set my veg tent up yet) So at lights out I have an alarm that reminds me to take them out and out them with the clones to continue on the veg light. Well I went in and the MH was still on so it must have done my timer in at last. Luckily I checked. So I have turned it off until I get a new legrand timer, instead of a poxy market bought one.
> 
> Sprayed with some evil shit last night after lights out, stuff from Bayer...we shall see what that does to the thrips. Was sold to me from the guys in the Damkring grow shop. I was speaking to them about the Grafted Mother plant video done by the Urban Gardener (link was on the 600) Basically they graft bits of plants onto one mother plant, which means you don't have to have loads of mothers. Well the guy told me the grafted plant was def stragith with it's own genetics and didn't take any of the genetics from the base plant!! IT's something I am thinking of doing.....


i do the same thing with my veggers, i sit em in the tent but unlike you i use my mental clock to take em out, my room cuts off @ 4am so i miss em a few days out of the week.
also iv'e heard alot about grafting citrus and they say the genetics dont change as well. with my labeling issues that would be a mess for me.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id consider having a life threatening accident if i knew that was coming to save me!


LOL...

D looks like you got everything under control...Funny bunch


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

orimental.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like I will need to pull this early. I snipped a branch this morning as it had the start of bud rot. I am hoping to let it go as long as possible, but I would rather have early outdoor, than outdoor full of bud rot....that's a no brainer!

I had a few bongs of the headband outdoor that I snipped way early and was high like a mofo!!! It was great....the rest of it is still drying so can't wait to try some of that.

A little friend in the greenhouse on the Cali Orange x Headband

And the big girl in full

Gonna have lots of little nugs...ah well, a nugs a nug in my book


The DPQ male coming along nicely

Side shot of Oscar

other side of Oscar




Off for an early afternoon bong..peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

shes a moster D, u wanna be carefull she dunt bust out the top of the green house lmao. Everything looking nice and frosty, oscars doing well


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> shes a moster D, u wanna be carefull she dunt bust out the top of the green house lmao. Everything looking nice and frosty, oscars doing well


Oscar def got the indica smell about her....headband no doubt the dirty slut, haha. The Cali O is as you would think, very citrusy indeed. I think it's def leaning more towards the calio than the HB! Got a little sample bud of that drying as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

wooooot fetch the chopper! you gonna rock some hash out aswell D?? seems everyones gonnaa be doing it bout the same time lol

im till totally jel of your greenhouse

enjoy your bongo bro!


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

id even go as far as jelous Don propper envious too lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks lads, well even though the Mrs said I wasn't going to get any stinky plants in there...i've done not too bad, lmao.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like I will need to pull this early. I snipped a branch this morning as it had the start of bud rot. I am hoping to let it go as long as possible, but I would rather have early outdoor, than outdoor full of bud rot....that's a no brainer!
> 
> I had a few bongs of the headband outdoor that I snipped way early and was high like a mofo!!! It was great....the rest of it is still drying so can't wait to try some of that.
> 
> ...


Jesus man, that is a nice giant youve got there. if you could ballpark it, how moch do you think you'll get from that big baby?
I'm thinking at least 3/4 to 1 LB. what do you think. maybe more?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

if i get that I wil be delighted....


ZEN MASTER said:


> Jesus man, that is a nice giant youve got there. if you could ballpark it, how moch do you think you'll get from that big baby?
> I'm thinking at least 3/4 to 1 LB. what do you think. maybe more?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> if i get that I wil be delighted....


 
man, i just wanna build a nest and live in there!

P.S. if you wouldnt mind, go ahead and send me that 600 club icon. thanks bro. 


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2010)

hehe, me too mate, that's the problem my wife thinks I do actually live in there!!!


ZEN MASTER said:


> man, i just wanna build a nest and live in there!
> 
> P.S. if you wouldnt mind, go ahead and send me that 600 club icon. thanks bro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 9, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, me too mate, that's the problem my wife thinks I do actually live in there!!!


Aye and by the looks of it you do, or your a very efficent young Man, LOL Have a great rest of the weekend D


----------



## PANGcake (Oct 9, 2010)

sups D and peopel? been off on a break from RIU, but I'm at it again =) Nice as allways D, that monster in the greenhouse...LULZ!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Aye and by the looks of it you do, or your a very efficent young Man, LOL Have a great rest of the weekend D


Must be my YOUNGNESS, hehe, 

"you can get as twice as much done.......when you're young".

Cheers bro, you too, have a great Sunday!



PANGcake said:


> sups D and peopel? been off on a break from RIU, but I'm at it again =) Nice as allways D, that monster in the greenhouse...LULZ!


Hey Pc, just chuffin and growin, you know! Just checked your thread and see you are getting ready for another run, sweet!

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/InoisdeUspU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

[youtube]/v/G6mJy9vKX9o?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

you were right Mr West, the EBW is a herm, think I'll ditch it to be honest. On a brighter note, the DPQ male is a stonker, cheeky little bugger had started to open up some scacs already so I stuffed a bag on it's head and hope to catch most of the pollen. It's got plenty male sacs for sure. Can't wait to use some of that on a few things! peace bru.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

Aww nadgers mate. I just had a bowl full of cheese lmao and im not coughing like a twat. I must of been lucky with the EBW's ive grown lol. Did the fairy bring u any dpp x livers?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Aww nadgers mate. I just had a bowl full of cheese lmao and im not coughing like a twat. I must of been lucky with the EBW's ive grown lol. Did the fairy bring u any dpp x livers?


I'll need to check mate, the fairy has been so busy lately, lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

420.........


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

lol had to get that in quick lol, its handy i have a blunt on the go.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Aww nadgers mate. I just had a bowl full of cheese lmao and im not coughing like a twat. I must of been lucky with the EBW's ive grown lol. Did the fairy bring u any dpp x livers?


ok, so upon checking it appears I have
DPP
PxWW

and a bag with two seeds that had a JTR nug in it that the fairy was also kind enough to include....so these I am not 100% about...are they the DPPxlivers perhaps? lol, what a stoner.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

just checked my old messages, it appears they are:
deep purpl x psychosis xjack the ripper, hahaha, like you said, quite a mouthfull.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

either way its 100% shtoned to da bone time. shpliff n a pancake!?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

mornin Don, thinking of having a cheeky monday spliff....tad hung over from last night, went out with my brother in law, ate vension for dinner, then heavy chocolate brownie parfait, with pints of golden fizzy stuff, then copious joints and bed....so I kinda felt like I had a deer sleeping on my chest all night and when I woke this morning (for about the 10th time) I felt like I had an instant case of gout! Happy dayz, thanks god the visitors have gone back to South Africa....the SAf'ers certainly like their beer!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome man i love venison its really tasty. im the same when ive had a skinful or too much rich food late on i cant sleep n end up tossin n turning till the alarm goes off n you feel like your just about to drop off eh lol. sounds like you had much fun tho D, tell me do they serve beer in those funny 1/3 pint carry-ons in Adam?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome man i love venison its really tasty. im the same when ive had a skinful or too much rich food late on i cant sleep n end up tossin n turning till the alarm goes off n you feel like your just about to drop off eh lol. sounds like you had much fun tho D, tell me do they serve beer in those funny 1/3 pint carry-ons in Adam?


the dutch drink beer like poofs to be honest...hahaha. Seriously, you have a few different sizes to select from. The way the Dutch pils (or lager) is pumped to you is slightly different from the UK. In the UK you have to pour then tip slowly, blah blah. In Holland the beer gushes out at a million miles an hour, (very gasy) and then the top is scooped off with a spatula (every bar has them.) The upshot of this is if you do get a pint, by the time you get to the bottom the gas ain't really doing the same thing. So most Dutchies drink Vaasjes (a small vase) which is 250 ml. They also do a real pathetic one (which is more popular with the Kakkers - i.e. the upper class Dutch - if you look for the English translation, Kakker actually means narrow minded bastard, haha) which is the 3rd of a pint you talk off. Thats called a fluitje (little flute).....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

youd think such a hedonistic country theyd be mad for a good pint of beer. christ 250 ml of beer!?!? i think ive drank more than that in a mouthful?! i hudder to think what a little flute would hold haha

beer spatulas?!?!? wtf theyll be serving a flake in em next lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youd think such a hedonistic country theyd be mad for a good pint of beer. christ 250 ml of beer!?!? i think ive drank more than that in a mouthful?! i hudder to think what a little flute would hold haha
> 
> beer spatulas?!?!? wtf theyll be serving a flake in em next lol.


to be honest my favourite dutch beer is Brouwerij h' IJ http://www.brouwerijhetij.nl/index_en.htm these guys serve you only beers in 250 cl glasses, but at 9% after a few you are definitely happy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

ahhh they serve it in a schooner!! just like the beloved broon dog! got my seal of approval, and 9% nice... quite light for a 9 % beer bet a couple of doobs and a couple of them your well on the way haha


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

it's right fruity lad!! and for sure, a couple of bongos, up to the brewery for a couple of beers and you are blazed (I even have a joint when I am there - you can sit on the side of the canal, drink yer beer and toke yer spliff!!!) What more could a man ask for eh! And at 9%, it's amazy what a mellow beer buzz you get....or is that all the spliff! haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2010)

i miss the dam. i backpacked round a bit wafter the six flags festival a few years back stayed at bobs hostel, and that park just a bit out of dam central,VliegenBos . man i tell you had some great times sitting by the light of the toilet block with a group of stoners from all the far flung regions of europe and further toking sharing stories. man trying to explain a story when its being translated from my piss poor french into spanish while baked was an experience haha

i gotta get back man


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Oct 11, 2010)

mmm, Amsterdam- So stoned i was paranoid about being run over by a bloody bike- or falling in the canal! Great place though- UK should deffo follow their relaxed laws- aww i wanna go back


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2010)

well they got the dykes and water sussed, so short of the rest of the world flooding, we should be here for a while! hehe


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

The happy couple:


Man bits


Girly bits


And the two snuggled together in a black bag with only an oscillating fan for company doing what plants in bags do....


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

awww bless hahahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2010)

DST said:


> And the two snuggled together in a black bag with only an oscillating fan for company doing what plants in bags do....
> 
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


 What a party. im plannin on usin the dog pollen on a headband, and cross it back with the female dog


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What a party. im plannin on usin the dog pollen on a headband, and cross it back with the female dog


Doggie incest, love it!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2010)

OOOOOO lots of seeds dpq's for everyone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

dawn of a new era. seriously could be the next clone only were it not for the seed run of course haahah but then again there could be some awesome pheno's come out


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

DST said:


> The happy couple:
> 
> 
> Man bits
> ...


hey D that's pretty cool, is that how you always pollinate your plants? what is the success rates on that? how long does it take? ive always wanted to grow out a male and pollinate a female, but i thought that i would need a whole other area to do it in. if you wouldnt mind would you explain your processs? thanks.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> OOOOOO lots of seeds dpq's for everyone lol


Inderdaad meneer`


Don Gin and Ton said:


> dawn of a new era. seriously could be the next clone only were it not for the seed run of course haahah but then again there could be some awesome pheno's come out


It would def be cool to see a few pheno's, hopefully not too many though. I am wanting a mix of extremely dusty version, with fat bud version, haha...naturally.



ZEN MASTER said:


> hey D that's pretty cool, is that how you always pollinate your plants? what is the success rates on that? how long does it take? ive always wanted to grow out a male and pollinate a female, but i thought that i would need a whole other area to do it in. if you wouldnt mind would you explain your processs? thanks.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Yeh, I like to use bags in the process, kinda limited in space so not much choice really. Not really done the two in a bag routine until today so I hope it works....will tell you how long, etc hopefully soon. There was loads of pollen coming off the male so I imagine it will. Won't take too long really, the calyx swells quickly and the stigma crinkles back. In another few days I will repeat the process as the male will start to open more of its sacs.

Generally I stick the male in a big bag and give it a good shake. This gives you plenty to play around with. I have put the DPQ male back and will do that again before I chuck it. With the bag I then portioned off some polen into a sandwich bag and then tied that off. I then use the little baggies on branches, just stick the top of the branch you want to polinate into the bag and tie off and then shake it baby! I left it for a doob to settle and then carefully removed the bag.

With the male if I want to keep it I remove it from the room of course. If it looks decent I don't really care what sort of light it's going to get so I put them in a spare room the other side of the house. My grow room is outside of the house anyway so not a biggie, but I don't want it somewhere that I am walking past, any sort of breeze and the pollen gets everywhere. I have only done a few males but as soon as I feel there are enough sacs I start to ignore it and no longer water. This seems to get those flowers opening up and if you leave it over night you will see a very dusty plant in the morning (not a big problem as you can just stick it in a bag and shake anyway.)

I have some mango pollen from a while back that I have kept in the freezer, I may also give that a go, will let everyone know if it works naturally....

My method is for limited production for a few seeds, to maximise you would obviously grow the male out more and treat it with a bit more respect to get a bigger plant, and have the plants share the space to maximise pollination.

cheers, DST


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

DST said:


> Yeh, I like to use bags in the process, kinda limited in space so not much choice really. Not really done the two in a bag routine until today so I hope it works....will tell you how long, etc hopefully soon. There was loads of pollen coming off the male so I imagine it will. Won't take too long really, the calyx swells quickly and the stigma crinkles back. In another few days I will repeat the process as the male will start to open more of its sacs.
> 
> Generally I stick the male in a big bag and give it a good shake. This gives you plenty to play around with. I have put the DPQ male back and will do that again before I chuck it. With the bag I then portioned off some polen into a sandwich bag and then tied that off. I then use the little baggies on branches, just stick the top of the branch you want to polinate into the bag and tie off and then shake it baby! I left it for a doob to settle and then carefully removed the bag.
> 
> ...


 
sounds awesome, fingers crossed for ya! i was thinking of trying my hand at the collodial silver thing, and making one of my power kush mothers herm and produce some pollen, and mixing that with my NL sativa pheno. dont know exactly how good the power kush is(ive only had "real" kush once, purple) but if its like the last bit i had,........oh my God i cant wait to mix it with my NL. cause in my opinion the NL is no second-stringer; taste, high, and yeild. thinking of calling it "Northern Power&Lights".LOL. we'll see though. if i can, i might just put together a 1.5x2x3 cab, but i dont think i'll be able to make the room. so the bag will be the ticket. Thanks bro!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like it should work out fine, and from my last breeding projuect I observed that having the plant with the girl instead of brushing it on gives you double the seeds. Should be a pretty good haul. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. Got any pics of the babies growing up?


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> sounds awesome, fingers crossed for ya! i was thinking of trying my hand at the collodial silver thing, and making one of my power kush mothers herm and produce some pollen, and mixing that with my NL sativa pheno. dont know exactly how good the power kush is(ive only had "real" kush once, purple) but if its like the last bit i had,........oh my God i cant wait to mix it with my NL. cause in my opinion the NL is no second-stringer; taste, high, and yeild. thinking of calling it "Northern Power&Lights".LOL. we'll see though. if i can, i might just put together a 1.5x2x3 cab, but i dont think i'll be able to make the room. so the bag will be the ticket. Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I think the bag will work fine, give it a bash ZEN! I think if I built another cab somewhere my wife would just fall to the ground laughing at me....she'll be wondering what cupboard I'll be taking over next!!! haha.



Integra21 said:


> Looks like it should work out fine, and from my last breeding projuect I observed that having the plant with the girl instead of brushing it on gives you double the seeds. Should be a pretty good haul. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out. Got any pics of the babies growing up?


Will get some pics up today. They are slowly getting their structure back afte being left at the window for a week. I think I mentioned to you that one of the chillberry kushes came up late (I think it was a chillberry - they are in the grow room at the mo) I also had a bit of an accident when I was walking into my grow room and my wife distracted me, I turned round to speak to her and accidently stood on one of the YINS!!! Basically snapped it's whole head practically clean off. Luckily there was a strand of membrane still attached so I have tied it, then wrapped it in cling film so hopefully the break will repair itself!! what a douche bag eh? Anyway, all is good with them so far. I was going to pu them straight into 12/12 but they will wait for the next round, so they are gonna be big girls!!! (girls I hope!) Glad things are still okay for ya Integra!!! Keep it on the down low bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

subscribed!! I'm following this one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

dude i cant see a fan in there???

doing a little of Don's patented High stress training aswell i see


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

cracking up at the fan comments

i'm ur biggest






edit - thats supposed 2 be a picture of a...


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> subscribed!! I'm following this one lol


Good to have you on board Mr West.....can I get you a cuppa while you are here?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i cant see a fan in there???
> 
> doing a little of Don's patented High stress training aswell i see


That's so weird, I just posted a comment about how I don't have a fan either, hahaha....good fans think alike eh!!

And yeh, thought I'd try the Donny HST, the little yin seems to be loving it. Pics in a mo of that...my cleaner is hovering about!!!




las fingerez said:


> cracking up at the fan comments
> 
> i'm ur biggest
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks Fingerez lad, I knew I had a fan out there somewhere, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

the whole british empire was founded on tea so yes please, Im a bit of a tea monster tho lol, just one sugar and half a milk plz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

standard milk n two fer me if your makin em lad!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Will it be builder tea that yuou can stand a spoon up in? or as my mate in Glasgow says, "Yer noe drinkin that flowery shite again are ye?" I likes a bit of early grey....I do. Uploading pics.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

i love a bit of punjana real strong. dark orangey colour please.earl grey aint my cuppa 

badum tissss


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

we'll let that one slide, lol.

So here's some pics fur the day.........

Some YINS that got a bit stretchy when I was away. Slowly getting back on track.

Top row: Chillberry Kush, DPxPxJTR, DPxPxJTR (Deep Purple X Psycosis X Jack the Ripper)
Bottom rowPxPxJTR, Bleeseberry, Chillberry Kush.


This DPPJTR and the Bleeseberry are looking the best so far

Here's the one I stepped on...sorry love!


Supercropped DOG


DOG nug


Supercropped Casey Jones


Top shelf


Bottom:


cheese


Big ole Casey


The outdoor Oscar...looks like she is finally starting to finish...my roof terrace smells divine!!!!! unless yer my wife who thinks it stinks, haha.



And ZEN, you wanna know how quick it works...well looks like they have taken to me...the DPQ female fertilized - seriously crinkled hairs


Peace, DST


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2010)

DST said:


> we'll let that one slide, lol.
> And ZEN, you wanna know how quick it works...well looks like they have taken to me...the DPQ female fertilized - seriously crinkled hairs
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


 
oh hell yea man,......all in the face!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL.
Definitely a proper " _ _ _ bath". 
Ok, i know that was nasty.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2010)

Aye look at the wee plants...LOL

Looking great as always Mr DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

bukak action on the dpq, Ive never seen spluffage as compleat, canny wait to have a go my self.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

dutch rooftop bukake hahahahah sounds like a porn title, everything looking pukka D!


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2010)

cheers guys, I must lead a sheltered life as I didn't even know the practice of several men jizzing on a women actually had a name to it!! I checked wiki naturally. Was quite surprised at the cartoon pics depicting the act itself...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bukkake hahaha.

Funny you should mention something that, I was out last night with a couple of mates, and one of my mates is friends with this guy I have met several times, who was basically in the porn industry for a while, his nickname was, Jony Kleenex and his job was to wipe up all the juices that are created in the surprisingly lengthy filming of a porn scene!! what a job. Anyway, he is now doing security for some brasser who provides Bondage services for the public. His job now is to sit and watch the goings on in her dungeon on security camera whilst she pleasures her customers!!! Just in case someone tries a bit too hard to strangle her or something!! The guy is seriously a nut job, by the end of the night he asked me outside for a scrap after he had interupted a story I was telling and I gave him a piece of my mind.....fekking douche bag. On top of last nights adventures I was in a bike crash with some Eastern European women (this was on the way to the pub BTW!) Idiots were walking down the middle of the road, when I tried to cycle through them one of them got the rabbit in the headlight syndrom and just stepped into my!! Why is it people do that!?!?! I went flying, she went flying, the bike went flying, I landed on my hand wrists and arms, with the handle bar practically punturing a hole through my groin. A few inches to the side and it could of been me crown jewels! Needless to say I have a very black and red groin now! Along with sore knees, wrists, etc...I was shouting at the women in my anger and they just walked off! Didn't even ask if I was okay or fuk all. So I got on my bike and cycled after them, this time calmed down, asked if they were okay and told them that "pavements are for walking on, roads are for driving and cycling on, and that Amsterdam is not some sort of pedestrian precinct!" Fuk wits....so hung over and sore and just back from the dentist to cap it off, hahaha. Seriously feel like a joint already!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

christ man sounds like a narrow excape. almost sounds like the two stories could be related injuries sustained n all that lol. jizz mopoper tunred bouncer eh sounds a bit lairy that one man, id steer well clear i mena what nutter takes ajob wiping up bodily fluids ?!?!!?


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ man sounds like a narrow excape. almost sounds like the two stories could be related injuries sustained n all that lol. jizz mopoper tunred bouncer eh sounds a bit lairy that one man, id steer well clear i mena what nutter takes ajob wiping up bodily fluids ?!?!!?


Exactly, I sms'd my mate last night on the way home telling him to call me this morning so I could give him some dogs abuse about bringing that pleb along!! Does my head in people who think that the best solution for everything is to step outside!!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2010)

sounds like a right nutta then, had an interesting night then D? 

i dont quite get that spluffing on the face lark, one of my ex's was into it, i obliged of course dont get me wrong, just though it was a bit degrading. some girls like that though i guess lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Exactly, I sms'd my mate last night on the way home telling him to call me this morning so I could give him some dogs abuse about bringing that pleb along!! Does my head in people who think that the best solution for everything is to step outside!!


only saving grace is one day theyll get a good hiding!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 14, 2010)

DST said:


> cheers guys, I must lead a sheltered life as I didn't even know the practice of several men jizzing on a women actually had a name to it!! I checked wiki naturally. Was quite surprised at the cartoon pics depicting the act itself...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bukkake hahaha.
> 
> Funny you should mention something that, I was out last night with a couple of mates, and one of my mates is friends with this guy I have met several times, who was basically in the porn industry for a while, his nickname was, Jony Kleenex and his job was to wipe up all the juices that are created in the surprisingly lengthy filming of a porn scene!! what a job. Anyway, he is now doing security for some brasser who provides Bondage services for the public. His job now is to sit and watch the goings on in her dungeon on security camera whilst she pleasures her customers!!! Just in case someone tries a bit too hard to strangle her or something!! The guy is seriously a nut job, by the end of the night he asked me outside for a scrap after he had interupted a story I was telling and I gave him a piece of my mind.....fekking douche bag. On top of last nights adventures I was in a bike crash with some Eastern European women (this was on the way to the pub BTW!) Idiots were walking down the middle of the road, when I tried to cycle through them one of them got the rabbit in the headlight syndrom and just stepped into my!! Why is it people do that!?!?! I went flying, she went flying, the bike went flying, I landed on my hand wrists and arms, with the handle bar practically punturing a hole through my groin. A few inches to the side and it could of been me crown jewels! Needless to say I have a very black and red groin now! Along with sore knees, wrists, etc...I was shouting at the women in my anger and they just walked off! Didn't even ask if I was okay or fuk all. So I got on my bike and cycled after them, this time calmed down, asked if they were okay and told them that "pavements are for walking on, roads are for driving and cycling on, and that Amsterdam is not some sort of pedestrian precinct!" Fuk wits....so hung over and sore and just back from the dentist to cap it off, hahaha. Seriously feel like a joint already!
> 
> DST


Oh Brother,,,what a 48 hours...I say stay home turn on the telly and hit the bong every 10 mins till ya pass out Mate!!! Stay home today it runs in 3's..LOL..


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Oct 14, 2010)

My god! That does sound a raher shitty experience indeed! Poor you!  I wouldnt mind living over there mind you, but the experience of sitting mashed out of my mind on a bench with the sound of trickling water which turned out to be someone using a STREET URINAL- kinda put me off! lol - jees a bench 4ft from a urinal is wrong especially when its on a slope and the river is running right for you! wrong wrong wrong!  What a sobering experience that was lol. whats with those - you dont see a woman squating in the street for gods sake lol.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics D. The babies are looking pretty good. And your flower room is blowing up. Keep up the good work. Just disappointed i cant get my dog on at the moment.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 14, 2010)

sounds like you need to stay in and recuporate from yesterday.

Whenever I was asked to step outside, my reply was "_go on out, and if I'm_
_not there in 5 minutes, then start without me."_
needless to say I never left my seat.
Here's hoping you get to feeling better.



cof


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Exactly, I sms'd my mate last night on the way home telling him to call me this morning so I could give him some dogs abuse about bringing that pleb along!! Does my head in people who think that the best solution for everything is to step outside!!


here, here. i look at it like this; you know how your friends are. and if you know that im a mellow kind of fellow, dont bring anybody to the party that you know may be quick to fly off the handle, whether it be flying off with me or anyone else. luckily he wasnt too over the edge and didnt try to jump you while you werent looking. because it doesnt sound like you were in too much of a good condition to defend yourself properly. obviously he was either one of two things: he either wasnt that mad, or he wasnt that brave. either way he still sounds like a "puss", glad the evening ended with only a couple of superficial bruises from the bike accident. glad your ok man.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

oh mate night mare, Im peterfied of falling offf bikes lmao. I really hurt myself a number of times as a kid.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like a ruff night on the town D. That Jony kleenex story had me crackin up. These tuff guys and there intimidation tactics. Most are pussies when you check there Nuts. You seem alot more cival than I would be. Always enjoyed whooping a loud mouths ass haha. Diggin the micro breeding experiment. Quite invenetive ghetto fabulous. Love it bru. peace bru.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Oh Brother,,,what a 48 hours...I say stay home turn on the telly and hit the bong every 10 mins till ya pass out Mate!!! Stay home today it runs in 3's..LOL..


Taken yer advise, still in the house. Keeping an eye on the sky so that it doesn't fall on my head!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> only saving grace is one day theyll get a good hiding!


You can only hope lad!



Agent Provocateur said:


> My god! That does sound a raher shitty experience indeed! Poor you!  I wouldnt mind living over there mind you, but the experience of sitting mashed out of my mind on a bench with the sound of trickling water which turned out to be someone using a STREET URINAL- kinda put me off! lol - jees a bench 4ft from a urinal is wrong especially when its on a slope and the river is running right for you! wrong wrong wrong!  What a sobering experience that was lol. whats with those - you dont see a woman squating in the street for gods sake lol.


haha, they are called Kruletje, a krul is a curl (which is the shape the toilets have to them) and the 'etje makes it a Small Curl....which if I am being totally gross, at least someone wasn't curling one out...now that would have really put you off your dinner. And they are there to stop people pissing in the canals!! which they often do. It's a fine of about 50 euro for pissing in the Canal now. At the weekend, the local community also bring in porta toilets that are placed around the city. Unfortunately like most place, they deem women to be better at controlling their bladder!



Integra21 said:


> Thanks for the pics D. The babies are looking pretty good. And your flower room is blowing up. Keep up the good work. Just disappointed i cant get my dog on at the moment.


Thanks Integra, well considering how neglectfull I have been I woudl say so. They were also getting munched a bit with the thrips, but that seems to have gone for the time being. You'll get back in the saddle soon I am sure!



curious old fart said:


> sounds like you need to stay in and recuporate from yesterday.
> 
> Whenever I was asked to step outside, my reply was "_go on out, and if I'm_
> _not there in 5 minutes, then start without me."_
> ...


Well you sound like a more controlled person that I use to be. luckily enough I seem to have grown up a bit now so tend to think harder about what I am going to do, and what I will loose by doing that!



ZEN MASTER said:


> here, here. i look at it like this; you know how your friends are. and if you know that im a mellow kind of fellow, dont bring anybody to the party that you know may be quick to fly off the handle, whether it be flying off with me or anyone else. luckily he wasnt too over the edge and didnt try to jump you while you werent looking. because it doesnt sound like you were in too much of a good condition to defend yourself properly. obviously he was either one of two things: he either wasnt that mad, or he wasnt that brave. either way he still sounds like a "puss", glad the evening ended with only a couple of superficial bruises from the bike accident. glad your ok man.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Thanks ZEN, just spoke to my mate and told him the story, he was quite surprised as he had never seen the guy like that before...however, as a character, I could tell he was one of them...



mr west said:


> oh mate night mare, Im peterfied of falling offf bikes lmao. I really hurt myself a number of times as a kid.


I seem to have a thing for falling off bikes, I bust my chin open when I was a toddler and still have the scar there to this day. I normally fall off my bike and don't even realise it as I am sooo drunk!!! Being drunk does help with the fall though, hahaha.



1badmasonman said:


> Sounds like a ruff night on the town D. That Jony kleenex story had me crackin up. These tuff guys and there intimidation tactics. Most are pussies when you check there Nuts. You seem alot more cival than I would be. Always enjoyed whooping a loud mouths ass haha. Diggin the micro breeding experiment. Quite invenetive ghetto fabulous. Love it bru. peace bru.


You know what 1BMM, my problem use to be that I never went outside with anybody.....if someone had the stupidity to ask me out side in the past, they would generally not make it there as I would just fire into the fukkers right there and then (i use to have a very short fuse)....the art of surpise and getting that all improtant first blow in there was alwasy a winner in my experience....but now a days, I just let these things wash right over me. I was sitting with an 1/8th of weed with these couple of guys, and when I left I had about 1/2 a nug left...yet the pratt still wanted to fight me! I mean come on, what a tool. 

Off to water and feed the bairns!

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

hows the mother to be after that facefull?


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> hows the mother to be after that facefull?


She seems to be doing okay, a lot of the sites have definitely taken to it, and I gave it another bit of a spluff last week. The Casey Jones has definitely taken to it, hairs on her are also receeding...not sure about my cheese spluff though! I have the spluff from Male BX2 number 2 that I think I will try as well. Still got to check the Mango site as well. Luckily enough, everything is tageedc properly, I jut need to find the bloody tags in the midst of the jungle...it's getting a bit hectic in there now!!


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

Some pics of the chopped outdoor Oscar , or what I got chopped of her so far(Headband as far as I can smell, we shall see when it gets rid of the wetness). The other half will need to be done.

Some of the buds are okay, a lot of whispeyness, they are all as sticky as though!!

I tried to get as much of the mould out as pissbie, I can still see bits in there. ffs







And Some pics of the cabinet and some bud shots.

"BX2Cheese"


More BX2Cheese





Some DOGs and some Thelma from seed. And a few other things



Casey Jones at the front



Casey sitting outside while the photo shoot happens, she is patient, but always finishes quick, hehehe


some mature DOG's....getting there.


Not sure what this is, think it might be more Chesse, hehe.


Peace, 

DST


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey DST, 

Ok I read through the first 40 pages of your grow.. I posted this earlier in the 600 Club Page, but I thought I would re-post it here.

I just noticed that you hang your tube vertical.. 

I just changed my tube to vertical.

I use a mixture of one and two gallon pots.

I had a couple of questions if you wouldn't mind answering.

1. What size pots do you use?
2. How many plants do you have around your tube?
3. Did you notice an increase in yield with your light in the vertical position, compared to the light above the canopy?
4. Did you veg in the same room?

Thanks DST,

MN.
Peace and Happy Growing


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> Hey DST,
> 
> Ok I read through the first 40 pages of your grow.. I posted this earlier in the 600 Club Page, but I thought I would re-post it here.
> 
> ...


gladly answer the questions.

1. What size pots do you use?
Mioxture between 5 litres and 10 or 11litres, can't remember 100 but around that size. For the pots around the shelf they are 5.5 litres I think.
2. How many plants do you have around your tube?
Do you mean the whole light tower? I have three tubes....
3. Did you notice an increase in yield with your light in the vertical position, compared to the light above the canopy?
Definitely! For me anyway, and the area I have to play with, it has basically doubled my canopy and yield increase by about 75%, not 100 due to the fact that I am still figuring a way to get every litte space of canopy used, haha.
4. Did you veg in the same room?
Not in the same cabinet no, but I did veg all the girls in there for a short while before switching. I have a small veg tent when I am not using my window.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2010)

Your garden looks healthy and happy. 
Thanks for the pics.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

that cheese is doing what we all thought it would lol, giving u a nice cheesey bobble head parade.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mr west*  
oh mate night mare, Im peterfied of falling offf bikes lmao. I really hurt myself a number of times as a kid.

I seem to have a thing for falling off bikes, I bust my chin open when I was a toddler and still have the scar there to this day. I normally fall off my bike and don't even realise it as I am sooo drunk!!! Being drunk does help with the fall though, hahaha.

STILL LMAO I think I lived by that for a while,,,"being Drunk does help with the Fall"


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for answering my questions DST.. 

Yes I mean the whole tube.
how many six hundreds are you running, three?

Greatly Appereciated brother..

Peace and Happy Growing.


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

casey is one sexy lady 

looking wicked in there mate


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2010)

Well looking at what I have chopped so far, I think if we had only had half of the month of August with some sunshine (instead of a whole month of rain) I think I would have probably increased this yield by at least 50%, a whole month of sun and I would say 100%. Saying that, it's all good, I think it will turn out okay. Not bad for a shitty climate I thought, not quite Cali donkey cola's, but food for thought.

Whats left:






strange light effect cast on this pic....




Peace

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

looks fine enough to me d fella, some of those colas look about 3ft long man haha 

yeah i think you could have easy doubled that if wed had a proper summer


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2010)

That BX2cheese looks like a good representation of cheese, very similar leaf shape and they are developing like cheese. nice job man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 18, 2010)

No kidding Don. Them colas are freaking huge Nice haul D. Peace 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

looks lke ur gonna have plenty tastey buds for te autumn. Next plants that go in are for solstice. Is it just me or is time speeding up faster than it should, I mean i know reletavly it willl seem faster but this seeems really fast?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments and visits guys...my garden certainly appreciates all the good vibes!!!

Well Mr West, the year is almost over again, and like you say, watching them girls grow certainly makes time move fast...which when you think about it doesn't make sense...the saying, "Like watching the grass grow" indicates a rather slow and monotonous period, but not with MaryJ, every minutes exciting, haha.

I can't wait for th enext round already, which probably doesn't help, plus the fact you are always planning the next round, we almost live our lives a harvest ahead, haha.

Well looks like more chopping for me today, can't really complain can I! Got to go and water and feed first though.

Cheers peeps,

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

oh, and MN, I got 2 x600's in there, and a 400MH that I use for 50% of the day for added spectrum.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2010)

....I can't wait for th enext round already, which probably doesn't help, plus the fact you are always planning the next round, we almost live our lives a harvest ahead, haha.

I'm trying to run a perpetual garden and I find myself planning 2 or 3 harvest ahead to maintain a steady supply.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

ditto COF it goes smoothly till you throw from seed new strains in to the mix. trying to find good pheno's for mothers. im popping nothing more till i nail my timings down. folks can be happy with 3 strains to choose from or lump it hahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ditto COF it goes smoothly till you throw from seed new strains in to the mix. trying to find good pheno's for mothers. im popping nothing more till i nail my timings down. folks can be happy with 3 strains to choose from or lump it hahaha


I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, I have 12 strains growing now-9 for the first time.
It's been a learning experience.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2010)

Morning D, just checkin out the porno..gettin a little chub from all that Bud!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Well guys, talking of strains, heres whats on the go:

Casey Jones
Og Kush
Oscar (Headband cut)
Thelma (Headband from seed)
BX2 Cheese
DPQ Female - spluffed
Cali Orange X Headband clone (from the big girl outside)
Blackjack bag seed which I suspect is a Headband cross as well - should be interesting. Grows like Blackjack, but has leaves like an HB!
DeepPurple X Psycosis X JTR
Bleeseberry Kush
Chillberry Kush

Seed Strains for the future - details will be revealed.
ManCheese 
Engineers Deep Dream
DPQ F2's
HK(fems)

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2010)

wtf is mancheese if i dare ask?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> wtf is mancheese if i dare ask?


just sent you an email, not one word in it got past my spell check, lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> wtf is mancheese if i dare ask?


I would also like to know


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Hopefully time will reveal all gents. "


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

some line up you got there D lad, noice! man cheese eh???? you think youve got a boy??? do tell!?!?!


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

I have already had two boys


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's the DPQ, she is shaping up lovely, you can almost see the seeds bursting out already, lol.....






Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

every day as new visual treat D. wis zees pretty picturez you are really spoiling uz. 

you can really see the querkle bud structure coming through


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every day as new visual treat D. wis zees pretty picturez you are really spoiling uz.
> 
> you can really see the querkle bud structure coming through


I try to give my guests the best my bru...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats really cool D!! Love this pics, so cool watching you do the,,, well done Sir


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 19, 2010)

One of the things that I appreciate in your journal is your ability to showcase
your ladies wonders with your photographs.
Very well done.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes you really capture the wonders of growing pot, u catch the shots id perhaps miss


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

you guys making me blush......gush, I don't know.... I am coming over all emotional this morning, lol. Cup of T required me thinks. Catch up soon peep.s

D



Hemlock said:


> Thats really cool D!! Love this pics, so cool watching you do the,,, well done Sir





curious old fart said:


> One of the things that I appreciate in your journal is your ability to showcase
> your ladies wonders with your photographs.
> Very well done.
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Yes you really capture the wonders of growing pot, u catch the shots id perhaps miss


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 20, 2010)

there not wrong mate, great stuff from the dst camp


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

ACE idea mate ill go and put the kettel on toot sweet. I think the thing u show more than me or someone else is that u can be botherd to take the pics and post em. Im gutted cuz i cant upload


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> there not wrong mate, great stuff from the dst camp


Cheers Las, yer nae slouch yerself bru.



mr west said:


> ACE idea mate ill go and put the kettel on toot sweet. I think the thing u show more than me or someone else is that u can be botherd to take the pics and post em. Im gutted cuz i cant upload


Funny, when I posted that I went off and made a cuppa tea, now I am posting this I am surprisingly enough drinking a cuppa tea, haha, nations have been built on cups o' tea!! So whats the deal with the uploading lark? You maxed out on photos Westy or techno probs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

deffo brewtime i need the caffiene today, hit the gin pretty hard in celebration last night


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Ouch, gin kinda makes me a bit down the next day...and Genever even worse...slow gin, slow hangover, slow death..never will I drink Oude Ketel again...fek me someone pass the razor blades please.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

hahahah your not drinking the right stuff D tanqueray #10. its gorgeous doesnt taste like normal gin. its like what gin wanted to taste like but generally doesnt


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah your not drinking the right stuff D tanqueray #10. its gorgeous doesnt taste like normal gin. its like what gin wanted to taste like but generally doesnt


I know of but have never tried. I do quite like a G & T as well. One of the best cocktail bars, Harry's Bar on the Spui in Amsterdam does Tanqueray, seen him marketing it at the bar....you can tell this guy has been making cocktails for a long time as well, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

well damnit if that isnt a good excuse to get a geezy teazy down your neck i dont know what is hahaha lime only D!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2010)

<< vodka n pineapple guy.. not any vodka either.. im specific cuz im not a big drinker.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

well whats your tipple tryna?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2010)

i like grey goose, belvedere on most of my drinking nights, def not a beer person!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like grey goose, belvedere on most of my drinking nights, def not a beer person!


is Gin and juice popular or a most people over the water into tonic?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

man i havent even heard of them!?!? thats how much voddy i sup lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2010)

lol, maybe you dont get them over there? im not sure
http://www.greygoose.com/, http://www.belvederevodka.com/ . so smooth its like drinking sprite which is why i dont drink much, it just goes down so easy and before i know im drunk stumbling over my words and feet. i love the mixtue of smoking and drinking together tho


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, maybe you dont get them over there? im not sure
> http://www.greygoose.com/, http://www.belvederevodka.com/ . so smooth its like drinking sprite which is why i dont drink much, it just goes down so easy and before i know im drunk stumbling over my words and feet. i love the mixtue of smoking and drinking together tho


I've also seen Grey Goose, trying to think of which bar in the Dam sells that...


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Underskirt Cheese




Casey Jones crossed with DPQ, the Engineers Dream - seeds growing.




A Casey Jones Cola


Peace, DST....

...dinners cooking, laters guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2010)

You best be careful-showing pictures of bare-bottom young ladies-could be
construed as a pervert.
However, your other pictures show girls as they are starting to display there wares.
Good pics either way.


cof


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

cheers old parts!


curious old fart said:


> You best be careful-showing pictures of bare-bottom young ladies-could be
> construed as a pervert.
> However, your other pictures show girls as they are starting to display there wares.
> Good pics either way.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

lovely upskirts D!  i think showing birds up the hillary is a bitt too far tho. utter filth...


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Tonights pics are one of my Thelmas from seed. This one males me really proud, she is a real beauty, and looking solid as. Inspection on the other Thelmas will follow, along with some pics. Anyhoo, here she is....









Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

beautifull mate as always


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> beautifull mate as always


thanks china. catch ya the morra!


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 21, 2010)

lovley and healthy looking bro, nice colour green


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

lookin lush d looks really dark leafed compared to the really white buds!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Done SIr, I think thats what we're all striving for...I'm gonna go downstairs and tweak my gear and other shit today. Not happy with me yeilds.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers guys, I must admit, I am loving the dual spectrum (even though I only run it 50%), hopefully it's going to show some difference in the yield as well.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

DOG for those who don't follow the 600 thread.....she's a sexy ass bitch.








Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

I just spotted my cup of tea in there...hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

awooooooooooh wooof woof woooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! 

sure fire dank lad! have a good weekend fella!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

you to lad, enjoy!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> awooooooooooh wooof woof woooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!
> 
> sure fire dank lad! have a good weekend fella!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

Also aswell as ya cuppa tea u have the same ashray as me lol I use it in my bedroom, cant break metal ashtrays lol. The dog is super frosty D, well done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2010)

the DOG is always impressive, i still have the male just dont know what i wanna do, but the girl is super frosty a 3 weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2010)

That DOG is awesome mate, full marks. I love those dark green shiny leaves, kinda cheesey, liversy and psychosisy. How's the smell?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 22, 2010)

Dam that shade of green is just beautiful, great job plants look very healthy


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 23, 2010)

Lookin great DST, the headband looks just like my ChemSourDiesel i have runnin in my home office.

Stretched from 12 inches to damn near 4 feet. But i havent had plants lookin as good as they do now.

Lovin it, do your thing.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for the visits!! Hope you all have a great weekend.

The smell of that particular DOG is leaning towards the fuelly side, although there tinges of a fruity sweetness coming through from the smell of the branch (I reckon thats going to transpire through a soury sweet taste), buds stink of the traditional dieselly fuelly whiff. I am hoping some of that sweetness comes through in the end.

So here's todays showcase girl. As we know (or people who follow my thread) I had a plant grow out of a garbage bag which was aptly named Oscar. The seed came from the mulch from a run of bubble hash I made, which was a mix of all sorts, OG, Headband, CJ, Cali O...etc, etc...One of my Headbands had done it's thing in that grow and had created some seeds on it's surrounding neighbours, I don't know if this is one of the crosses, or a straight Headband, or what. Smells delightful, very pungeont spicey smell, with a thick creamy sort of fuelly undertone, hard to explain. The outdoor I am smoking from it, although the buds are not the fattest and not very dense, they really mash you up big time....it's quite amazing actually. I am loving it, but not the yield which will come out a bit over 2 oz, if I ever get my ass in gear to cut the rest down...about another 1/4 on it I reckon. Anyway, here's the indoor daughter of Oscar, most likely to be some sort of Headband pheno...she is so bushy it's unreal, very stalky little thing as well, just like her clone mom.












And some random shots from inside the cabinet





Happy weekend folks...

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

cracking nug show lad, looks rammed in there bro, like i always say if you can see the floor your doin it wrong!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking nug show lad, looks rammed in there bro, like i always say if you can see the floor your doin it wrong!


too true lad, nothing like a good old canopy


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

is that the cheesey carpet raising to the shelf D?


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

CJ and DOG at the front, Cheesey carpet at the back, staying under control with the screen! just..lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2010)

Your set up is mindblowing D!! Thats the best use of space i've ever seen. I love that picture where you're looking up through it all +rep


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2010)

I must spread my love around before i can rep you again


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I must spread my love around before i can rep you again


thanks mate, I do like the upshot as well. And I am digging this new set up, far more efficient than that last one. I like the steps from my previous set but I think with the floor being clear it's ideal for a scrog and cutting down the number of plants (which is my aim in the medium term.) I can also set up a vertical screen as well, but that leaves me with less flexibility for taking them out and giving them a bit of maintanence...we shall see. I have a Casey Jones on one of the shelfs and she fell off the other night when we were sitting watching TV. Just heard the clatter...because the plant grows forward, when it had used up its water the pot had become light (it was also balancing on top of another pot) and it had leaned too far forward and toppled over. I know have it hooked up to a safety string which I have test and it holds it, haha.
Anyway, midnight snacks..,,


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 23, 2010)

wow been a while since I've been on here. Looking great there man.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks GFK, long tim eno see. Hope all is well with you and yours...



greenfirekilla420 said:


> wow been a while since I've been on here. Looking great there man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

hahah you know i have had same thing happen, pot dries out, hefty girl goes over lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning D just stop by for a look...
D Is it true the the Netherlans are trying to reverse themselves on Pot...and get rid of the coffe shops? Read and article this morning on the Drudge report, the Russian Drug Czars was quoted as saying the Netherlands want the coffe shop thing to end. I would think it that coffee shops bring a tremdous amount of revenue to the local town and the country. Is that not the case?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 24, 2010)

D i'm sorry but u just havent got enough plants in ur room, needs bulking out a bit more  hahahahaha looks sweet man, like osc said great use of space

edit - i just thought, how the hell are you gonna work ur way through all that smoke but i'm sure u'll find a way


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2010)

Well things have got tighter, and coffeeshops need to be careful with their license's. I don't think it will end.

And yes, the coffeeshops do pay tax and bring a lot of revenue in. There are just not as many as there use to be.



Hemlock said:


> Morning D just stop by for a look...
> D Is it true the the Netherlans are trying to reverse themselves on Pot...and get rid of the coffe shops? Read and article this morning on the Drudge report, the Russian Drug Czars was quoted as saying the Netherlands want the coffe shop thing to end. I would think it that coffee shops bring a tremdous amount of revenue to the local town and the country. Is that not the case?





las fingerez said:


> D i'm sorry but u just havent got enough plants in ur room, needs bulking out a bit more  hahahahaha looks sweet man, like osc said great use of space
> 
> edit - i just thought, how the hell are you gonna work ur way through all that smoke but i'm sure u'll find a way


Where theres a lung theres a way, las. 

peace,

DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 24, 2010)

Things are great, thank you btw.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 24, 2010)

Oscar's daughter looks soooo nice dude! Loving your efficient set up!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Oct 25, 2010)

The green whole lol Looking super cool DST.. Ive noticed that fuelly smell you speak of from the Dog's. 

1BMM


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey D just stoppin by for a look Brudder...


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for stopping by. will get some new pics up today at some point. Still got a couple of girls to show off. Discovered the thrips are back...doh! I guess I am going to just have to deal with them this run and try and eliminate from the veg girls before they go in for the next run....little fukkers, one jumped onto my finger yesterday when I was inspecting a leaf.

DPQ Mum to be is looking great though. I am wondering if she is going to finish up earlier due to all the spluffing she had at an early age...I am sure there was some underage shenannigins going on!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

Well girls are much more sexualy active at a younger age now days if u belive the media. Im scratchin my head thinkin of what lovely ur gonna show us today?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Todays girls are a couple more of my Headband crosses, lol.

First up is the Blackjack Headband cross. The Blackjack was okay, great smell, covered in trichs, but was just missing that dunt that you get from the more heavy weighters like the OG or the HB. SO I am hoping this comes out with the best of both world, vigourous growth, crystal covered buds, and an easy plant to grow...these got thrown in late on the veg and had really been put into flower when they clones had rooted. Currently in a 2 litre pot I think.(1/2 gallon for the Shermans) So here it is, Blackjack crossed with Headband...any names people please feel free to suggest. I think she has a bit of a mixed leaf structure of the HB and BJ and the Bud structure of the BJ.....my whole room stinks so it's hard to nail down a smell at this moment....







And now for the clone of the big outdoor Cali Orange x Headband. Also put in at the last minute. Coming along swimmingly.






And this is a pic of one of the buds I left on the outdoor girl..still in the greenhouse with the remnants of some whispey buds on her. I liked the pic though


Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

black jack headband, er jacks blackband though i think protocol with seeds is male name first lol so maybe headjackband


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I was thinking Blackbelt...but HeadJack also sounds ok, kinda like Hijack...or "Hyjack, The Terrorist Group, the the the the....The Terrorist Group."


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw these guys in the Barras in Glasgow...there was about 50 people at the gig (the venue holds a thousand at least I would have thought) good show all the same.
[youtube]E7Z0RnZa7sw[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

Aint hyjack one of fdd's creations Im sure he grows something called that. That song reminded me of this 
[youtube]/v/Yw9GNz-EYP8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I'll stear clear of that then....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

nice colour to the outside bit winter is fast approaching. 


hmmmm black band.... jack black is taken. black head jack maybe? bit gross hahahah 

either way with the genetics involved it should be stonking man


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

Jack head......


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait till she matures and you can sample her wares...maybe blacked-out?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

hahahah nice one cof


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Blackedout certainly sounds better than Black Head, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2010)

that cross is beautiful! i got a lil laugh out of black head, i like the name black belt but i love martial arts flicks. 
btw the HB cured is incredible and so was the DOG. i have another DOG going and more headbnds, they are looking nice, DOG in particular.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a definitie nice smoke for sure, glad you enjoyed it. And the DOG is no slouch either. Some more interesting crosses to come soon.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that cross is beautiful! i got a lil laugh out of black head, i like the name black belt but i love martial arts flicks.
> btw the HB cured is incredible and so was the DOG. i have another DOG going and more headbnds, they are looking nice, DOG in particular.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2010)

How the fuck did I miss this thread. You've got bud porn, youve been breeding and an all round impressive grow and I'm walking in late. Well I feel rather ignorant ... I defo owe you some rep now.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> How the fuck did I miss this thread. You've got bud porn, youve been breeding and an all round impressive grow and I'm walking in late. Well I feel rather ignorant ... I defo owe you some rep now.


Hey Willy, well welcome my bru, good to have you here. And please don't feel ignorant! I guess it's just due to the odd update on this and also I don't have the journal link in my sig, I have the 600 in my sig instead, plus we all incestuously post in each others threads, I sometimes forgot who's thread I am in, haha...sounds a bit rude.

Saying that, not sure I have visited your journal either.

Well all the interesting stuff is here so I wouldn't bother reading the whole thing, god forbid! Oh, not sure if you replied on Dons thread, but what is the make of your Dehumidifier?

Peace,

DST


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a thought DST .. Black Band - Jacks Band - Jacks Nut
or my favorite -Jacks Scalp not the same but i guess it would be easy to work it out..


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2010)

Jacks Nut, hehe, nice one, I giggled


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 26, 2010)

One of headband's early aliases is "Day Wrecker" maybe weave that in...


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got back from my Guerilla grow, and all I can say is....

Actually, this first guerilla run has taught me many things about growing like this in a city. Firstly, get to your plants before the council start chopping everything down
Secondly, put out autoflowering plants (or plants already in flower)
Protect your plants against Hollands protected birds...The Swans. God knows how I am going to do that inconspicuosly, but I need to figure out something, that is why they are fukked basically, birds have been sleeping on them from what I can see.

So here are some pics of my trip....

This is what I turned up too....I thought, shit, they have only mowed the whole place down
**
Luckily as I got closer I see the lazt council worker decided to stop half way up the path!!!



Howver, my luck ended there....this is what I turned up to, squashed, soggy, washed out plants on the whole.



A little runt


This was the one that survived (all the big girls where dead like the pics above)



And another little runt, check it's big sister stem next to it. They had fairly grown, but had been sat on and squished.


And an Ooievaar that I snapped on the way home, I think it's a stork?


Peace, DST
* 


*


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

nice herron lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2010)

when i clicked on your thread i was hopin for a outdoor update. So sorry it urned out like that, are u gonna make use of the survivor. 
also it seems my headband hermied a tiny bit, i found like six seeds so far.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> I just got back from my Guerilla grow, and all I can say is....
> 
> Actually, this first guerilla run has taught me many things about growing like this in a city. Firstly, get to your plants before the council start chopping everything down
> Secondly, put out autoflowering plants (or plants already in flower)
> ...


 
sorry dude, i really hate that happened to you.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah, it's a heron, never been great with the feathered friends, lol


mr west said:


> nice herron lol.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> when i clicked on your thread i was hopin for a outdoor update. So sorry it urned out like that, are u gonna make use of the survivor.
> also it seems my headband hermied a tiny bit, i found like six seeds so far.


No worries T, would have been nice to have got something a little bit more, but after August and then a continuing bad month in September all in all, I wasn't expecting much....next time perhaps.
You have clones of the HB, T? I found the clones seem to steady out, but I always found a couple per plant, with males flowers squashed inside the bud, haha.



ZEN MASTER said:


> sorry dude, i really hate that happened to you.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Thanks Zen, it's all good. I'll get to chief the little purple runt, and she smells sooooo good! looks a bit gnarly though, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> No worries T, would have been nice to have got something a little bit more, but after August and then a continuing bad month in September all in all, I wasn't expecting much....next time perhaps.
> You have clones of the HB, T? I found the clones seem to steady out, but I always found a couple per plant, with males flowers squashed inside the bud, haha.


yes i have headband clones, but the seeds came from a headband from seed.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes i have headband clones, but the seeds came from a headband from seed.


Yeh, seems the way first round. You gonna try the new seeds? Need to hit the scratcher, arrived home from the pub, went into the grow room, bloody heater in there was on, my veg tent is now running, and I was instantly pissing with sweat, haha. Turned raidiator off, removed clones that looks like they have shrivelled up! Removed old metal hood, and re-hung the bulb vertically. Its a 300wCFL 6500k. The hood was roasting and I am sure that just generates further unnecesarry heat. Need to check b4 bed...wifes already faded.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my laddie, The great outdoor>>LOL...you know I have thought about doiing some outdoor to, just looks a bit to painful, I'll keep mine inside.
Is it true D that outdoor doesn't produce as many tricombs as indoor??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Yeh, seems the way first round. You gonna try the new seeds? Need to hit the scratcher, arrived home from the pub, went into the grow room, bloody heater in there was on, my veg tent is now running, and I was instantly pissing with sweat, haha. Turned raidiator off, removed clones that looks like they have shrivelled up! Removed old metal hood, and re-hung the bulb vertically. Its a 300wCFL 6500k. The hood was roasting and I am sure that just generates further unnecesarry heat. Need to check b4 bed...wifes already faded.


 yup i put em in the fridge. hopefully they dont hermie to bad.
so you hung your veg bulb vertically? do you hink that will further prepare them for flower.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn thats some bad luck there bro.. Well at least you know no one else was high off your bud, damn birds can you cook herron?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Oh my laddie, The great outdoor>>LOL...you know I have thought about doiing some outdoor to, just looks a bit to painful, I'll keep mine inside.
> Is it true D that outdoor doesn't produce as many tricombs as indoor??


I am not 100% about that. The little purple runt has plenty trichs on it, and the ones I grew at home outdoor were covered as well. Hard to say.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yup i put em in the fridge. hopefully they dont hermie to bad.
> so you hung your veg bulb vertically? do you hink that will further prepare them for flower.


Just hoping it brings down the temps without that bloody heat creating hood I had on it. Gonna check in a minute. 1/2 my clones had flopped over. Brought them back into the house and they seem happier this morning.



dr green dre said:


> Damn thats some bad luck there bro.. Well at least you know no one else was high off your bud, damn birds can you cook herron?


Herron, I would imagine you can eat it....but think I will stick to chicken, lol. As you say, the only person getting high off that was the swans....don't mind that.

Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2010)

I hang my veg bulb vertically mate. I find that the hood I used unnecessary for veg and like you said seems to build up heat


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

that's how I done it in the past, I just thought, well I have this hood lying around, lets be a smart erse and give it a go.....FAIL


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I hang my veg bulb vertically mate. I find that the hood I used unnecessary for veg and like you said seems to build up heat


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have used one before but like I said it's not like your fighting for lumens in a veg room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

0h man hahaha good job you werent counting on it eh mate. look forward to seeing your experiments with ruderalis HB. i bet that could be commercially viable bro


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats true Will. Consdiering actually downgrading it...we shall see.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I have used one before but like I said it's not like your fighting for lumens in a veg room





Don Gin and Ton said:


> 0h man hahaha good job you werent counting on it eh mate. look forward to seeing your experiments with ruderalis HB. i bet that could be commercially viable bro


It was Sannies site that I was reading about ruderalis and some crosses they have done for growing weed in Friesland. So if it can be done there then it can be done anywhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

outdoors in friesland?!?!?? crazy cloggies. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

supraveni said:


> Supraveni Chemicals manufactures plenty of chemical products like sodium sulphate, sulphuric acid, nitric acid, hydrochloric acid, barium sulphate & sodium hydroxide



but do they make fans???


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2010)

Or porn?.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2010)

fan porn?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Sodemieter op eikel!!!!!



supraveni said:


> Supraveni Chemicals manufactures plenty of chemical products like sodium sulphate, sulphuric acid, nitric acid, hydrochloric acid, barium sulphate & sodium hydroxide


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2010)

lol..my fisrt of the day.. kool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Thats true Will. Consdiering actually downgrading it...we shall see.
> 
> 
> It was Sannies site that I was reading about ruderalis and some crosses they have done for growing weed in Friesland. So if it can be done there then it can be done anywhere.


gonna be alot of seed poppin trying to find the auto trait..i heard they use ruderalis to shorten flower times, any truth to that ?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Well a ruderalis is effectively an automatic flowerer as far as I am aware....so I am sure that shortens something surely!! Not sure though, T......


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gonna be alot of seed poppin trying to find the auto trait..i heard they use ruderalis to shorten flower times, any truth to that ?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Ello matey peeps...no I am not Greek, I am just shtoned, haha. Couple of Thelma joints and some Equatorial Haze bongs....I never go without breakfast at the weekend.

Right pics for the day are of the DPQ lady who looks like she is going to burst soon. It's only 5 and a bit weeks of 12/12 and she looks great, lots of seeds in there for sure She is so frosty and the buds are looking like just the right mix of the phenos I had from before. Thank you mate you are a star (you's knows who you are), this is such a nice looking plant!! This little sucker is only in a 2 litre pot, would like to see her on a full run in a larger container. that will happen for sure!!!

The other pics are of the BX2 cheese, nuff said about that.....some DOGs, and the Casey Jones, just because she is at the front of the tent. No watering or feeding today so I let them be (apart from Mrs DPQ).

Then we have some updates from the veg tent I just started after the nice long summer, haha (that was funny wasn't it!!!)

So without further ado.

*Mrs DPQ...*







*Cheese BX2 at the back*


*DOG nugs*

Mare DOG...and a Thelma at the front left:

*The Casey Jones*




*VEG tent*

some clones:


Clones and some YINs fae seed...labels on em

Mare Yins, hidden labels for a reason, hehe 


Some views into the cab

Upsadazy

This is the view from my smoking chair....aaah, how nice


And sorry to say, that about it peeps. Hope you enjoyed. Comments welcome of course....

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

the DPQ is outstandingly beautiful d mate I'd be very happy with that. Casey is outstanding too, cant wait to get me choppers on mine lol. Babys look green and wet just how they should. Any chance of a close up of some bx2 cheese?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing D mate. I just love those up the skirt shots lol


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> the DPQ is outstandingly beautiful d mate I'd be very happy with that. Casey is outstanding too, cant wait to get me choppers on mine lol. Babys look green and wet just how they should. Any chance of a close up of some bx2 cheese?


Will see what I can do sir.



oscaroscar said:


> Amazing D mate. I just love those up the skirt shots lol


Me too, nothing like a flash of snatch, haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it smells killer, and the last rounds was taste-tastico, full flavour, intensely sickening aroma, hints of durian fruit for sure...sickly off fruit smell in otherwords, all over dunt with quite a psychedelic buzz, yumm yumm (although I only got 20% due to the little critters from the last round.)

For Mr West: Cheese at 5 1/2 weeks of 12/12










Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

lovely stuff. Shitter bout the loss, is that one of the sed critters in the close shot? bastad, for something that smells that unholey the bugs really take a liking to it


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeh, but that was a while back now. There is not going to be a loss with this one.

That's a little fungus gnat...also part of growing in a damp country! It's like you get em free with whatever medium you buy, so nice like that the cloggies!!


mr west said:


> lovely stuff. Shitter bout the loss, is that one of the sed critters in the close shot? bastad, for something that smells that unholey the bugs really take a liking to it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2010)

ive been dealing with gnats since i started back growing, i only tried neem oil. it works for a bit and then i have gnats again, so now i'm at the fuck it point, do they even cause damage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2010)

man that dpq is a looker isnt she . the frost looks immense. i really like the bud structure that comes from the querk side. impressive when they swell.

cheese looks lush too. i wonder westy did you ever report back to the breeder?

lazy day today smoked myeself stupid last night.


have a good weekend D n crew.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

people say they eat your roots, but i don't see how..not sure. A 100% way of getting rid of, is scraping the top of the soil off, and then covering with sand. Worked on one of my house plants that was infected....but every grow they just seem to come back. i just put strips up and pick the ones out that have been cuaght in the sticky bud hairs.....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive been dealing with gnats since i started back growing, i only tried neem oil. it works for a bit and then i have gnats again, so now i'm at the fuck it point, do they even cause damage?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Don, you too lad, have a good un. Just been chilling, wife is hung over which is a table turner!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that dpq is a looker isnt she . the frost looks immense. i really like the bud structure that comes from the querk side. impressive when they swell.
> 
> cheese looks lush too. i wonder westy did you ever report back to the breeder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2010)

hahahha went oout without you did she? im always the same whenever i go out withoujt the other half i end up a lot drunker than when shes with me. and vice versa haha


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

I didn't think i had to report back to the breeder lol, they were freebies


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks Don, you too lad, have a good un. Just been chilling, wife is hung over which is a table turner!


Very funny D...A table turner...LOL..


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2010)

One of her team was leaving so they had 500 euro behind a bar in town. My wife realy doesn't drink but due to what has been happening at her work and her having to step in and cover things she has been working every hour god gives, so on that night she had to work late, turned up at the pub and proceeed to drink very quickly...haha, I love my wife when she is drunk, kind of like seeing one of your school teachers drunk at a weekend...makes a bloody chage her practically crashing into me with her bike!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahha went oout without you did she? im always the same whenever i go out withoujt the other half i end up a lot drunker than when shes with me. and vice versa haha





mr west said:


> I didn't think i had to report back to the breeder lol, they were freebies


Possession is nine tenths of the law mate...lol.



Hemlock said:


> Very funny D...A table turner...LOL..


Aye it was that, she doesn't remember much, especially the shakey bike ride home, lol. Has given me a quiet weekend.

Well if you are in Amsterdam you could always stop by the Grey Area and try some outdoor grown Headband or Headband X Cali Orange...for limite periods only, haha.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha hey there D, how's it going. My hottie thinks she's a better lover when she has been drinking lol. Sorry baby,,,not!!

Hey can I get your thoughts on the Cali-O?? She's the mum of one of my new strains.

Thanks man catch ya


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 31, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha hey there D, how's it going. My hottie thinks she's a better lover when she has been drinking lol. Sorry baby,,,not!!
> 
> Hey can I get your thoughts on the Cali-O?? She's the mum of one of my new strains.
> 
> Thanks man catch ya


Funny you say that about your gal HC, mine thinks shes a porno star when shes drunk, makes me laugh and its like i'm shaggin a different chick...LOL...Its all good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Funny you say that about your gal HC, mine thinks shes a porno star when shes drunk, makes me laugh and its like i'm shaggin a different chick...LOL...Its all good


Too funny Hemlock...yes, I'll bet it's all good lol!

Later


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2010)

Haha, some women should definitely not bother when they are drunk, my wife just turns into a comedy show, haha, its great....love you wifey!



Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha hey there D, how's it going. My hottie thinks she's a better lover when she has been drinking lol. Sorry baby,,,not!!
> 
> Hey can I get your thoughts on the Cali-O?? She's the mum of one of my new strains.
> 
> Thanks man catch ya


Well I think it's a good one for crossing. I Didn't really do the original ones I grew justice. However there growth was vigorous and they are for sure a strong genetic. The cuts I had gave a very citrusy weed, quite a heavy stone, but for me I would smoke one and then want to smoke something else, i.e they don't have the mourishness of OG, or the Cheese for example. All in all, I understand why the strain has stood the test of time, although can be looked over by people. A friend of mine complained that it gave him sore stomachs, but he's a boloody hypo!.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

Dysleia rules KO!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

hahahah good crack lads. funny how drink turns women into nympho's while it just gives blokes the brewers droop haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

thats wen viagra comes in handy id guess lol. We dunt drink so dunt have these problems. My gal is a pstar all the time lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Yer gal is a pstar all the time! Way to go westy ya got a good one hehehe

Thanks for letting me pick your brains on the Cali-O, DST my friend. Its not one of my crosses, its one of Chimeras'...Shiskaberry is the male and the strain is called Calizahr. Ever heard of it? I'll post up a link, it looks pretty interesting especially in the commercial aspect of it. I grow about six strains that I hunted down all the best phenos for, but none would be considered good yielders, except maybe the indica Qleaner. Got a couple of other Chimera strains started too...Highland Mexican x BB and C-4 (Frostbite x Shiskaberry).

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=3475

Check out my grow if you feel like it 

Later man


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds very much like the Cali O in the description. The Cali-O was actually the least problems to grow outdoor, molded the least as well (the HB mold resitant plants just got but rot unbelievably bad!!) Looks like a winner indoors and out.

Talking of porn, I have this guy that use to work for me a while back, he lives in the US (he's a Brit.) So I dropped him an email last week asking him a question, and also mentioned, "hey, you stopped sending me those funny emails, did you fall out with me..." He was a bit of a maddy, I paid him like 500+ euro a day for this job he was on, and he had to do on call cover once every 5 weeks, well when it was his week it turned out he was down in the bloody Bahamas for the weekend!!! Big bank, large vendor, unhappy customers...I got shit as you can imagine......

So first thing this moring I get an email from him, ffs...about 20 "xxx" pics of some bird from the Dominican Rep...(very nice indeed, haha) just glad I don't work in an office with other peeps, Big shaved snatch and ass stuck in the air for all to see....it still amazes me that people can get paid to monitor systems and basically just sit sending porn and jokes around all day. And we wonder why our banks don't always work properly!!!




Highlanders cave said:


> Yer gal is a pstar all the time! Way to go westy ya got a good one hehehe
> 
> Thanks for letting me pick your brains on the Cali-O, DST my friend. Its not one of my crosses, its one of Chimeras'...Shiskaberry is the male and the strain is called Calizahr. Ever heard of it? I'll post up a link, it looks pretty interesting especially in the commercial aspect of it. I grow about six strains that I hunted down all the best phenos for, but none would be considered good yielders, except maybe the indica Qleaner. Got a couple of other Chimera strains started too...Highland Mexican x BB and C-4 (Frostbite x Shiskaberry).
> 
> ...


EDIT, will stop in for a cuppa HC...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

viagra gave me a bad head n made my vision go a purpley blue tinge. didnt make much difference otherwise. tho the random erections the next day were a great source of amusement to the mrs


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

never felt the need mate, lol 

"Random erections", I bet yer misses was amused, haha.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> viagra gave me a bad head n made my vision go a purpley blue tinge. didnt make much difference otherwise. tho the random erections the next day were a great source of amusement to the mrs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

neither me man, a mate had no cash but had boxes of viagra so i swapped him like 30 odd of the mens and birds ones. quite fun once the headache gives over. ideal for when the whites are involved too, anyway enough spamming your journo with cock talk..... 

porn in my thread in 5


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

haha, thanks bru, will be over for a scan shortly


Don Gin and Ton said:


> neither me man, a mate had no cash but had boxes of viagra so i swapped him like 30 odd of the mens and birds ones. quite fun once the headache gives over. ideal for when the whites are involved too, anyway enough spamming your journo with cock talk.....
> 
> porn in my thread in 5


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

don gin and ton said:


> viagra gave me a bad head n made my vision go a purpley blue tinge. Didnt make much difference otherwise. Tho the random erections the next day were a great source of amusement to the mrs


 
lol, lol, lol, lol....

DOn they say if your erection last more than 4 hours you should see a doctor. I say Fuck the Doctor Bring in the Camera CREW>>LOL

I think Mr West has been posing as Johnny HOLMS...In secret of course...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

hahahaha fred west is moonlighting as john holmes lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

_Wood_ say something funny, but had to google john holmes, har-de-har




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha fred west is moonlighting as john holmes lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

DST said:


> _Wood_ say something funny, but had to google john holmes, har-de-har


Thought you'd like that D..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

hahahha and your in such a porn filled land too lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive been dealing with gnats since i started back growing, i only tried neem oil. it works for a bit and then i have gnats again, so now i'm at the fuck it point, do they even cause damage?


what up man. its not the gnats that are that detremental, its the larve that are the actual violators. the adult gnats lay the eggs, the eggs form into little larve that mature in the medium, and while they are maturing they are using your roots as a food source.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

I had to google too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Freddie Holmes??


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2010)

John Holmes

The man from _DEEP THROAT_, for those old enough to remember, which happened to be the first "X" rated movie to make it to the big time.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

1974 I remember working at a hamburger joint, Bill Murry has a hat from this place cant say its name, where I would use it as a front even back then lol Plate of food on the counter, baggie of weed under the plate. Shit the night manager would rip money from the register to pay for his weed ha ha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I had to google too


Its Mr West!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

I have more hair than him lol, no boyish naked chest for me lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I almost feel like calling one of my new crosses after John Holmes, hopefully some of them will have donkey colas, but hopefully nice hard ones, not soft long and squidgy like Mr Holmes was reputed to be....ok, enough of that $hit....lets get back to my DOG's.....

So this is the DOG1 for the 600 club, and one of it's older sisters. The DOG1 went pretty much straight into 12/12 after about a week of veg. Funny to see avertically grown plant, most of the growth goes to one side of the plant. I have taken a pic so you can see the difference. The Big DOG is a mighty one, of Great Dane proportions, her colas are swelling up fantastically, and she smells oh so moorish....very much taking on the OG sweet but sickly off smell to her. Anyway's here's the pics....coming up for week 6 of 12/12 tomorrow.

DOG1, (N.B nothing like Airforce1)

And the other side of DOG1



And one of the bigger DOGs...as you can see, this is very viney like the OG pheno's. She is loverly








Oh, and a little brucey bonus - Headband Blackjack cross


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

always with the pretty girls round here man! killer frost. i wonder if i even planted the right beans man my DOGs look nothin like that :s


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 2, 2010)

i agree donny mate, DST sure knows his stuff

edit - woof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice bud shots to start the day with!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2010)

Why does my dog whistle not work?
The ladies are coming along nicely as they enter the home stretch.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking Good DST...Who Let the DOGs OUT


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

soz im late getting here. Lovely doggies, pretty like a spanial lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for the visits. 

Went off to find a de-humidifier, why is it so hard to find anything in Holland, alright if you want to heat something up, but taking water out of the air, oh no, why would we need them, we only live under the sea. I would have though they would have whole shops dedicated to it....I ended up at a place similar to Dixons in the UK....they had like 2 to choose from...ffs. Looks like I'll order from t'internet!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

hahah totally youd think with all the growers over there that there'd be a surfeit of dehumidifier shops. internet will probably give you a better price anyway man


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 2, 2010)

i got mine from homebase, just a homebase make but it does the job quite well in the small space, was about 90 quid


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

one fo the lads on the 600 was saying to make sure to get a digital.....I guess I just need to look for one properly on t'web


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

digital will let you set room humidity whereas mine i just turn on in the morning and off when i get in. difference in price is quite substantial if your looking at say a 20L one


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> one fo the lads on the 600 was saying to make sure to get a digital.....I guess I just need to look for one properly on t'web


Not exactly sure what your setup is, but you can't run a digital dehuey with an atmospheric controller - you need one witih an auto-restart function for that, and they are all manual with knobs (as far as I know).

The plants in post #2545 look great, BTW.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 2, 2010)

DST said:


> thanks mate, I do like the upshot as well. And I am digging this new set up, far more efficient than that last one. I like the steps from my previous set but I think with the floor being clear it's ideal for a scrog and cutting down the number of plants (which is my aim in the medium term.) I can also set up a vertical screen as well, but that leaves me with less flexibility for taking them out and giving them a bit of maintanence...we shall see. I have a Casey Jones on one of the shelfs and she fell off the other night when we were sitting watching TV. Just heard the clatter...because the plant grows forward, when it had used up its water the pot had become light (it was also balancing on top of another pot) and it had leaned too far forward and toppled over. I know have it hooked up to a safety string which I have test and it holds it, haha.
> Anyway, midnight snacks..,,


I'm actually in the process of trying to decide the best way to setup a vertical SCROG for my PVC thingy, so let's share with each other when we figure something out, eh?


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I have got an idea lready....will probably be tweaked, lol.

So at the moment my veg girls are in a vertical light. No biggy really, but helps. I think I will have a Y shaped (or similar) trellis in each pot. I am thinking I can use canes easily for this. Vegging the girls will give them the right shape to start growing on one side. Then I will hang my net along the length of each of my shelfs and train from there. The Y gives the plant support, the net is there to train the bud sites through. Alternatively I may set up singular scrogs for each plant, depends on my set up.....as you know, we growers are constantly changing our minds. Thanks for the visit Bob.




Bob Smith said:


> I'm actually in the process of trying to decide the best way to setup a vertical SCROG for my PVC thingy, so let's share with each other when we figure something out, eh?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 2, 2010)

I got unsubscribed from this thread D . My rollitup has been messing up bad recently. Gonna have to have a catch up read


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 2, 2010)

http://mobile.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/561282/PROLINE-DH10-WHITE 
That's the dehumidifier I got mate, there is no digital display on it just a little dial to set maximum rh. It's done wonders for me I just have it on a timer so when my light goes out the dehumidifier comes on. Hope you find what your looking for mate. 
Oh and your grow looks stunning by the way


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

http://reviews.argos.co.uk/1493-en_gb/14418336/category.htm
ya got me looking now lol, i had to take my deep psycho cuz i spotted a bit of rot lol


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheers bru, thanks for that. I think PRline was one of the makes they had in the shop I was in yesterday...but it was a humidifier!!! Like I need one of those in Marshland....


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> http://mobile.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/561282/PROLINE-DH10-WHITE
> That's the dehumidifier I got mate, there is no digital display on it just a little dial to set maximum rh. It's done wonders for me I just have it on a timer so when my light goes out the dehumidifier comes on. Hope you find what your looking for mate.
> Oh and your grow looks stunning by the way





mr west said:


> http://reviews.argos.co.uk/1493-en_gb/14418336/category.htm
> ya got me looking now lol, i had to take my deep psycho cuz i spotted a bit of rot lol


Rot, grrrrrr! I got a 1/4 of hash out of my outdoor bud that was rotted......


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

now i read that after i binned my rotton shit but it was too much, prolly less than a quart so it wouldnt of made much lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

doesn't sound like it would have been worth it...I had half a bag of the stuff - literally 4 huge colas!!!

I freeze it solid, then blend it down, and run it through with ice and the bubble bags...it's still drying but seems to be an okay smoke! Should get stronger as it dries since its kind of like making cream from plants that are still alive. I always think it's amazing how when the buds are frozen solid, that they are still sticky!!



mr west said:


> now i read that after i binned my rotton shit but it was too much, prolly less than a quart so it wouldnt of made much lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

never frozen buds b4, my mate keeps his bud in the freezer cuz he dunt smoke like me lol he can make an 8th last a month lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

An 1/8th a month....now thats how much my wife would like me to smoke!


mr west said:


> never frozen buds b4, my mate keeps his bud in the freezer cuz he dunt smoke like me lol he can make an 8th last a month lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

oh man thats harsh, why does she want u to smoke less? Do u get wasted too often and become antiscoicial?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

nah man, she just worries about my health...she gets all para if I cough, haha. You have to understand my wife is as pure as the driven snow....she had a hangover for the fiurst time in decades last week.....she knows she's on a lossing cause with getting me to reduce, I am lucky if an 1/8th lasts me a day....and I generally don't smoke too much during the day..


mr west said:


> oh man thats harsh, why does she want u to smoke less? Do u get wasted too often and become antiscoicial?


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Its easy done wen its nice if ur that way inclined or have an addictive personality lol, green crack it is


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2010)

Mornin everyone. Yeah I'm sure my girl would like me to smoke less for my health as well but at least she's cool about not bringing it up to often. Can't blame them for wanting to keep their men healthy though lol. I go through a couple of oz a month easy. Imagine if we had to pay for all that sweet dankness hehehe


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

i couldnt afford to smoke like i like to if i had to pay for it at street prices fucking hell bout 50 quid a day


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2010)

What the hell is a quid lol. Let's see whats weed go for around here....the town north of here where some of my stuff goes oz's sell for a little under 300 dollars (sorry mates US is all I know without having to calculate), but in the college town that I'm in, I'm thinking that they pay more around the 400 mark for my stuff.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

a quid is a pound sterling, i was thinkin of ten pounds a gram and me having a habit of bout 5g a day lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2010)

ha ha sorry westy my friend, if I dont no what a quid is I dont know a pound either. Even more confused lol. We have the most backward state,,haven't even switched ta metric yet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2010)

lol, o'z go from 375 - 475 here(southeast US) i smoke about 3 to four grams a day. if i was payin what people pay me to smoke it would be $20 a gram. i'd be a broke mofo.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was buying weed in Amsterdam I was spending around &#8364;700 per month (my wife thought it was around 500, haha).......growing is a no brainer really!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, o'z go from 375 - 475 here(southeast US) i smoke about 3 to four grams a day. if i was payin what people pay me to smoke it would be $20 a gram. i'd be a broke mofo.





DST said:


> When I was buying weed in Amsterdam I was spending around &#8364;700 per month (my wife thought it was around 500, haha).......growing is a no brainer really!!!


dude thats alot. i feel guilty asking for $150. my friends tell me im crazy, that i could at least get $350-$400 per oz. but i just dont think its worth that much. maybe it is but i just dont see it. actually i feel like anything more is just ridiculous. you ar e right D, its a no brainer to do your own thing. because as for myself when i was buying, i was paying about $150 an oz. and it didnt look or hit half as good as what i have. and the so called "KUSH" that "EVERYONE" seemed to have was running like $450 and it didnt look worth crap, plus i refuse to pay $450 for an oz. of smoke.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> dude thats alot. i feel guilty asking for $150. my friends tell me im crazy, that i could at least get $350-$400 per oz. but i just dont think its worth that much. maybe it is but i just dont see it. actually i feel like anything more is just ridiculous. you ar e right D, its a no brainer to do your own thing. because as for myself when i was buying, i was paying about $150 an oz. and it didnt look or hit half as good as what i have. and the so called "KUSH" that "EVERYONE" seemed to have was running like $450 and it didnt look worth crap, plus i refuse to pay $450 for an oz. of smoke.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


i used to have that feeling, feeling like i would never pay that much for weed(and never will). but eventually you'll get over it when u have the cash in hand. i'd rather have them pay me for my real kush's then pay way over price for some "kush" or "headies". i really don't like sellin my precious buds but i am the only income in my house right now so until the wife get another job i'll be letting some go here and there adding on to one of my many hustles.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> When I was buying weed in Amsterdam I was spending around &#8364;700 per month (my wife thought it was around 500, haha).......growing is a no brainer really!!!


OMG 700 euro's!! thats going some! lol- the stuff i sampled in amsterdam- 700 E's worth of that stuff and i'd reckon i'd be comatose- it pained me to have to throw some away before we left for UK 

On another side note i would like to ask you about a freaky plant of mine ( seen as you have grown a multitude of strains )Have you ever come across a strain which grows additional leaves/buds from the middle of the fan leaf? My LSD from Barney's is doing it - freaky!


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i used to have that feeling, feeling like i would never pay that much for weed(and never will). but eventually you'll get over it when u have the cash in hand. i'd rather have them pay me for my real kush's then pay way over price for some "kush" or "headies". i really don't like sellin my precious buds but i am the only income in my house right now so until the wife get another job i'll be letting some go here and there adding on to one of my many hustles.


gotta do what you gotta do bru!!



ZEN MASTER said:


> dude thats alot. i feel guilty asking for $150. my friends tell me im crazy, that i could at least get $350-$400 per oz. but i just dont think its worth that much. maybe it is but i just dont see it. actually i feel like anything more is just ridiculous. you ar e right D, its a no brainer to do your own thing. because as for myself when i was buying, i was paying about $150 an oz. and it didnt look or hit half as good as what i have. and the so called "KUSH" that "EVERYONE" seemed to have was running like $450 and it didnt look worth crap, plus i refuse to pay $450 for an oz. of smoke.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Like, T said, Zen, when you have the cash it's not really a big thing and I had the cash, the commission and salary I got as an employee before was decent. When you start your own business after being ripped off by your old boss, you need to watch those pennies  and we pay 42-52% tax in Holland on our salaries.




Agent Provocateur said:


> OMG 700 euro's!! thats going some! lol- the stuff i sampled in amsterdam- 700 E's worth of that stuff and i'd reckon i'd be comatose- it pained me to have to throw some away before we left for UK
> 
> On another side note i would like to ask you about a freaky plant of mine ( seen as you have grown a multitude of strains )Have you ever come across a strain which grows additional leaves/buds from the middle of the fan leaf? My LSD from Barney's is doing it - freaky!


Yup, I tried to find a pic form someone before who had that on RIU as I had a plant do it to me a good while back....it's nothing to worry about by the way, just your plant bursting at the seems with goodness, lol

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Found a couple of tiny spots of PM on my DPQ, and a couple of the BX2 leaves that are close by....I think it has come from one of the incoming vents that blows cold air from outside, this was blowing directly along where the PM has shown up. I have moved the fan and pointed that into a pot that has holes drilled into it all over, this way the air is blown into the pot and dispersed evenly. I didn't get the chance to buy a dehumidifier today which is going to be necessary. I normally use something they sell here called a Vochtvechter...damp fighter kind of when translated...but I got bored of constantly buying the replacement gravel stuff you need for it...grrr.
Anyhoos, not a big issue, its all in hand (he say's....)


To take yer mind off that, heres a Headband, daughter of Thelma

This is week 6 12/12









Thanks for watching......

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

not quite the first frost of the year, looks like xmas coming early bru


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, I tried to find a pic form someone before who had that on RIU as I had a plant do it to me a good while back....it's nothing to worry about by the way, just your plant bursting at the seems with goodness, lol
> 
> Peace,
> 
> ...




Cool, ty, wasnt worried just perplexed lol- never seen it before- Hemlock suggested unstable genetics- as long as it stays female its all good nonetheless


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> ha ha sorry westy my friend, if I dont no what a quid is I dont know a pound either. Even more confused lol. We have the most backward state,,haven't even switched ta metric yet


Over the pond shire money or pounds lol uk money, its not worth as much as it used to be but i think i can buy morew than one dollar with a quid.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 3, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> ha ha sorry westy my friend, if I dont no what a quid is I dont know a pound either. Even more confused lol. We have the most backward state,,haven't even switched ta metric yet


i dont remember where i read this ok, but i saw a signature when first started on this site that read:

MARIJUANA-Teaching America the metric system one grower at a time.

just cracked me up when i saw it, and i never forgot it.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> Over the pond shire money or pounds lol uk money, its not worth as much as it used to be but i think i can buy morew than one dollar with a quid.


Thanks Westy for making me more confused than ever lol, I got the rest of the week off I'll see if I can repay the favor hehe. Get the idea though brother  

After work bowl of Qleaner and a cuppa,,,,,,ahhhhhh


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

i tell ya what the deep psychosis is mushing my brain and body tonight lol, got a mouth open gormless look on my face lol. £ as opposed to $


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

And its a Welsh £, just to confuse HC even more......I just took some leeks out of my greenhouse yesterday.


----------



## bender420 (Nov 4, 2010)

Woww man, you flowers are simply breathtaking.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

Long live the pound


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

wont be long b4 the pounds weaker than the euro


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

should have joined when it was 1.44


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

Englands doing better than greece tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

the economic pre requisits are a long way off being met before we'll succumbe to the euro. i hate the idea of a unified currency. its a total wind up who will benefit. the rich for sure those at the other end will have to apy higher prices for the same shit. makes my piss boil. being back doored into europe by labour...... blood pressure rising...... out


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha, it's really funny to hear people still in the UK get all gushy about the pound sterling......peeps, it's just a bit of paper that is used to obtain goods, that's all. As far as the pre-requisites are concerned, what a load of tosh! I really think the UK would have benefited from it but hey ho I am quite happy to get 1.1 or so for the Euro Pound exchange rate, makes my trips to the UK all that cheaper, lol. And really as far as systems, efficiency, bank charges, etc...a Unified currency is the way to go imo. Imagine asking the US to give up the $ for a unified currency, oh lordy lord, that would be an interesting debate, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

ah come on man your old enough to remember decimalisation. same shit different decade bro. it will change everything will get rounded up like it did with the euro! but wages wont go up.

im staunch anti euro in case you hadnt twigged haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck the euro haha. Viva la revolution... Gonn have to have a fat joint to calm me down now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

i wish. im out now till i chop. well a sneaky bit of quick dry bout a jakes worth


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wish. im out now till i chop. well a sneaky bit of quick dry bout a jakes worth


Quick dry in a pinch works every time. Don your out huh? And over a lb at your fingertips lol, I'm thinking your not to worried about it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

not one bit pal! world and his dogg is looking for it at the moment too. bloody better be over a lb too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

You ain't done to bad with scraping through don. It's hard trying to get by when you got no grow on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

i bet mate oi had a taste of buying some while i was dry and i didnt like it one bit i tell you! 

just unpacked my new filter and fuck me its big.






didnt come with any fucking straps though!? i need to get it good and safely rigged cos if that falls on a plant its not gonna be good.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Eh no, try not and let that fall on anything Don, especially not a plant....

Yeh I rememebr decimilisation, I remember poll tax, I remember Miras (anyone else rememebr that?) I remember a lot of things the way they use to be, but I don't think about it very much now that things have changed...it's like Prop19, whats so bad about change, haha. Seriously, I also remember the Gulden or Florijn, and hey when we got Euros everything was rounded up, things got pricier, and wages never went up...bah, you just get on and deal with it, make some more cash like everyone else is, if it's for a more efficient system in the long run, I am willing to take a hit......and out of interest, why are you so hung up on the £, apart from things being rounded up? lol




Don Gin and Ton said:


> i bet mate oi had a taste of buying some while i was dry and i didnt like it one bit i tell you!
> 
> just unpacked my new filter and fuck me its big.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

And Don, wtf is with that avatar, I am on one page looking at the NUFC badge that looks like someone with an Afro, then next page I click and I got strange neck man!!! lol yer mad lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

just for the crack fella keep you on yer toes hahaha 

main objection is that were already losing millions a day to be in the euro club and basically were losing out on business which has to be given to to the euro coffers, royal mail business post generates billions a year but we were basically forced to give the business to the germans. at the moment we get very little back for what we put in.

im tempted to just sit the filter on its arse but we'll see how much noise the fan makes fog


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunji cords


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Thats deregulisation and privatisation for you...nowt to do with the euro currency I didn't think...anyway, boring subject.

OneEyed, a man of few words, but always ones with stretch in them....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

aye soz for the zzzzZZZz topic. i honestly thought i was in my journo when i posted the filter pic. lol 

i just nipped up bnq n got a couple of fancy ratchet things. they had bunji's but only would take 3.5kg lol this thing looks more like 35kg


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

haha, when I saw it I thought,mmm, interesting post, haha. It does look shiney and I do like shiney things so no worries.

Hope the installation went well....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye soz for the zzzzZZZz topic. i honestly thought i was in my journo when i posted the filter pic. lol
> 
> i just nipped up bnq n got a couple of fancy ratchet things. they had bunji's but only would take 3.5kg lol this thing looks more like 35kg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

still waitin on the matching fan, or ill have to postpone the chop til monday  sick of smoking quickdry scrumped 

happy friday D!


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

hey its much better than paying for street rubbish tho don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

you aint kiddin. tho ive seen a bit of blues going about up here for 200 smackers! if you can find it though...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2010)

Round my end cheese is going for 220 an oz and that's being broken down into .8s and sold for a tenner each. Never thought I would see the day.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

250 euro for an oz of most things decent if you know someone in a coffeeshop. Prolly 200 if you buy from a grower...

Some prices in coffeeshops are just going mad..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

ame the world over it seems, think im going to raise the price after xmas tell folks to book in advance like guaranteeing your energy prices till 2012 haaha


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Round my end cheese is going for 220 an oz and that's being broken down into .8s and sold for a tenner each. Never thought I would see the day.





DST said:


> 250 euro for an oz of most things decent if you know someone in a coffeeshop. Prolly 200 if you buy from a grower...
> 
> Some prices in coffeeshops are just going mad..


they want 250's here and it probs aint even dry  i agree with ya west, my scumped auto buds are a lot better than the chink thats about at the mo, even thats coming wet now.

i got some work next week chaps after my nearly 4 weeks off! day work in london so no long days!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

well done lad, some extra pennies for Xmas...


las fingerez said:


> they want 250's here and it probs aint even dry  i agree with ya west, my scumped auto buds are a lot better than the chink thats about at the mo, even thats coming wet now.
> 
> i got some work next week chaps after my nearly 4 weeks off! day work in london so no long days!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

I posted some pics from his first book a while back, but he is back with a few more, and some are actually in Amsterdam. Slinkachu and his little people.....

*Pocket Money*



*Background Noise *(i use to work just around the corner from this pic...and it is vey close to the Grey Area....

no that's not me!!!


Check him out, new book just out.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

And here are 2 of my crosses from the spluffing female headband:

This is the Headband Cali Orange grown inside. Smells very citrusy orange allready, but a much nicer frostng and more resinous than the original Cali Orange strain I had. this little one is in a small 1 litre pot.

Very fat calyxes

And looking like it might finish reasonably early. The Cali O is supposedlly a 7 weeker (or the strain I was given was advertised as 50 days)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1251665-img-9840/ 

And this is a Headband Blackjack cross. Frosty as hell....got a lot of Headband in her me thinks (hopes)




Now here is something a bit different....dripping Sap from the big HBXCO outside (just the stump thats left really...


Couple of pics looking into the cab


And the stud farm:
This is the DPP X JTR




Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

awesome stuff D! love the little people! the one doing a line is priceless haaahaha if it were real sized it would be like sniffing a bathtub full of toot haha

jungle looks awesome i love the up angle shots through it all. 

dude if you havent allready taste that sap i had ablue moonshine that bled like that when i chopped it the stuff was like nectar!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Never seen any of mine do that before, I guess it's the fact that I have left it still in the tub outside for a week or two....did it get you mongoed is the question? what do I do, make a toastie with it, hahahaha


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ame the world over it seems, think im going to raise the price after xmas tell folks to book in advance like guaranteeing your energy prices till 2012 haaha


 

Funny!!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

So is that a dpp x jtr male you have there? i only got 2 x females with mine wich have gone into flower tonight lol


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> So is that a dpp x jtr male you have there? i only got 2 x females with mine wich have gone into flower tonight lol


 I hope so....I got 3 of em so 1 has got to be a male.....I hope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Never seen any of mine do that before, I guess it's the fact that I have left it still in the tub outside for a week or two....did it get you mongoed is the question? what do I do, make a toastie with it, hahahaha


to be honest i just licked it and was kanny stoned at the time, i have no idea if it has thc in it ?!?! lol tasty as tho man really sweet like you could sweten your tea with it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2010)

lmao, D can you even get in yer cab? and it seems like the hb crosses have the hb bud structure. lookin good.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2010)

what ever happened to that devils haze thing u had going at one point bro?


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> to be honest i just licked it and was kanny stoned at the time, i have no idea if it has thc in it ?!?! lol tasty as tho man really sweet like you could sweten your tea with it


will may ber give it a lick...may be....



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmao, D can you even get in yer cab? and it seems like the hb crosses have the hb bud structure. lookin good.


No, not unless I take eveything out, haha, but I have just bought and squeezed one of these things in...got tiny bits of PM showing and my humidity is up at 70-75






got to wait 24 hours before I can turn it on ffs.... think I'll switch it on tomorrow though, it's another day, so almost 24 hours, haha




las fingerez said:


> what ever happened to that devils haze thing u had going at one point bro?


That's what the Dazey Jones was (CJ x Devils haze I think, pls don't quote me on that though) and mine was ditched due to it being a male.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

looking sweet DST!! that's quite a jungle you got going on in there. let me know how the sap tastes, lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo not PM  de longhi are a good brand man, cost you much?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

175 euro.....it's bringing that RH down though so it's worth it for the long run I figured. You just switch it on, get it to the desired RH, and then turn it down until it switches of, and then it just maintains that RH for you. It also has a drain that when I get round to it (next run) I'll get that hooked up properly as well. PM is very small but, but it's there.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> to be honest i just licked it and was kanny stoned at the time, i have no idea if it has thc in it ?!?! lol tasty as tho man really sweet like you could sweten your tea with it





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmao, D can you even get in yer cab? and it seems like the hb crosses have the hb bud structure. lookin good.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo not PM  de longhi are a good brand man, cost you much?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking sweet DST!! that's quite a jungle you got going on in there. let me know how the sap tastes, lol!!


I tasted the drip but to be honest I couldn't really taste anything.....the snotty stuff just looked too gross, looks like sticky white love piss....sorry but I wasn't that keen, haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

u should dry it out and see if it smokes D


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

ooo, do you think that would work? I was thinking of collecting some on a spoon so may just try to dry some and see what happens....thing is, its leaking from cuts in the branches that have also got mould growing on them...eeeck.


mr west said:


> u should dry it out and see if it smokes D


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

then maybe just leave it then lol, its not like ur short for a smokey is it lol


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

nah, not really, haha....been bonging some of the chemchiesel with some hash...it does have hints of a bit of cheese, but so little you would be hard pushed to realise unless someone told you. I had two phenos, one seems a little cheesier than the other....as I said, take the word cheese with a pinch of salt....


mr west said:


> then maybe just leave it then lol, its not like ur short for a smokey is it lol


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

RH is down to around 62...I am happy with that, it's in the normal living range for the NL's. IF i can get it lower then fine...the Italian stallion is still sucking away out there. You can totally tell the difference, the smells are so much nicer, less warm dampness, more sticky fuelly cheesey gooeyness, haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

Best cheese cross ive encountered and grown is the la cheese, I grew two of them and they were 1 taller and 1 shorter but both were really cheesey


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2010)

there's a kush cheese cross called Kutchi, or Gucci, but it smells more like kush, just looks like cheese...weird.


mr west said:


> Best cheese cross ive encountered and grown is the la cheese, I grew two of them and they were 1 taller and 1 shorter but both were really cheesey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

hahahahh gucci what will they thnk of next.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white trichs, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.

dont mean to jack your thread D just need a little help


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white trichs, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.
> 
> dont mean to jack your thread D just need a little help
> 
> ...


 
You know Zen I really like overdrive with powder Kool Bloom..Just my two cents


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> You know Zen I really like overdrive with powder Kool Bloom..Just my two cents


 
do they help speed up maturity?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> do they help speed up maturity?
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 Going 9 weeks with an 8 week hybrid strain isnt unusual, u may just have a longer flowering pheno.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Going 9 weeks with an 8 week hybrid strain isnt unusual, u may just have a longer flowering pheno.


naw, actually ive been growing it for about a year and a half , almost two.(Northern Lights). when i first got it i tried samples from 7, 7.5, 8. 8.5, and 9 weeks and eight was primo for me, but like i said all of the hairs are usually turned by that time. im just worried about the buzz not being what i want by the time they do turn. but hey thanks a million. anybody else wanna chime in,....please.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is a pic of a seed in a HB clone, must've hermied i thought the pic was cool.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here is a pic of a seed in a HB clone, must've hermied i thought the pic was cool.


 
keep that seed bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

maybe its conditional, like temps, or being repotted, or having alot of N.

and i'm gonna keep it with my last hb's hermie seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

sup zen buddy, it would be very odd to say the least if its the same cut youve been running for years!? are you still feeding her top end of bloom ml per litre ? couple of options to consider, finish her up faster, cut your light period back a couple of hours and or stop feeding her. you could maybe look at using humboldt county's gravity, thats stuff will turn a plant in a couple of days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

I LOVE GRAVITY!.. it will help with your issue and add some density to ya ladies.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup zen buddy, it would be very odd to say the least if its the same cut youve been running for years!? are you still feeding her top end of bloom ml per litre ? couple of options to consider, finish her up faster, cut your light period back a couple of hours and or stop feeding her. you could maybe look at using humboldt county's gravity, thats stuff will turn a plant in a couple of days.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I LOVE GRAVITY!.. it will help with your issue and add some density to ya ladies.


 
Okay, okay, okay. that sounds doable, but the gravity says in the last three weeks. technically they are done(color of trichs). so would i need to let them go anoyher three weeks after using it? if not, how long? also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also what is going on and i dont know if its related; at about the fifth, or sixth week, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly(never falls off though), then it starts on the next level right underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while, and never had this problem, that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a pic tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

it says to add it in the last three weekas, but it usually starts turning in a week or so. how do ya trichs look, because if the richs are done but the pisils aren't then you can chop. if cal mag is the issue im sure you will get it right. there are many cures for cal-mag def.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> do they help speed up maturity?
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Zen as far as I know yes they do.
And Gravity will rush them along as well, however, meself and Don use it as foliar spray, 1-1.5ml per quart/liter

LOL Zen Tech they are not donr, right? I mean if the trichs are milky they ain't done don't matter how many days the breeder says it takes, they be done when they are done.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it says to add it in the last three weekas, but it usually starts turning in a week or so. how do ya trichs look, because if the richs are done but the pisils aren't then you can chop. if cal mag is the issue im sure you will get it right. there are many cures for cal-mag def.


the trichs are like 97% milky, 2% clear, and 1% amber, and the pistils are like 95% white. bought some cal-mg by botanicare from the hydro shop, havent used it yet. i guess my biggest issue is, its just so close to being done, i dont want to do anything to fuck it up. you know? i got alot of stuff coming up. it will probably weigh out to either 1Lb to a Lb and a half or more. because each of my screens usually give me about 7-8 ounces a piece. and i got three that should be done at the same time. so thats "potentially" about 21 to 24 ounces that i dont want to screw up. but i thank you guys for the info, unless you want to share some more. 


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> the trichs are like 97% milky, 2% clear, and 1% amber, and the pistils are like 95% white. bought some cal-mg by botanicare from the hydro shop, havent used it yet. i guess my biggest issue is, its just so close to being done, i dont want to do anything to fuck it up. you know? i got alot of stuff coming up. it will probably weigh out to either 1Lb to a Lb and a half or more. because each of my screens usually give me about 7-8 ounces a piece. and i got three that should be done at the same time. so thats "potentially" about 21 to 24 ounces that i dont want to screw up. but i thank you guys for the info, unless you want to share some more.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


That is quite the calulation Zen, Don't know that I know me math that well...I'm sure you have grown a lot. Pretty tuff to fuk it up now huh?? Although I can fuck it up anytime..LOL
Good Luck Zen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

i have a 50ml sample of over drive, maybe i should give it a go would u recommend it?

and Zen, when you gonna harvest?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2010)

Zen

Imho I would flush with the cal mag immediately. I believe the lack of it is what is causing your finishing problem.


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 8, 2010)

DST i see the stretchy TW in the mix. I think they get a lil lanky at first. Itll be interesting to see how they come out. Diggin it holmes. 

1BMM


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have a 50ml sample of over drive, maybe i should give it a go would u recommend it?
> 
> and Zen, when you gonna harvest?


its a bit pricey but I do like it, hope it works for u


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Right we have jacked D's thread long enough.

D was wondering I have the cannibas breederd boble and would you turn a mother branch into a male and pollanate the same female with it to get fem seeds? Or should I just make a clone and do it???


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

I would take a clone to be honest.....was reading up on collodial silver and it all seems straight forward, but due to you spraying it on the plant before flower, I think you would be better of with an individual.

Zen, I would do all of the above...flush with cal mag, reduce lighting, then probably flush in a few more days onces dry with water...I refer a few more amber trichs than 1%. And if it is only 1% that has turned, you would be better off leaving it a while as that is not such a large amount to degrade...imo.

T, love the pic of the HB nanner....I got more than a few nanners this run, but then when you go around spluffing shit all over your plants what do you expect, haha.

My little Italian stallion has sucked the RH down to around 57 which is the lowest I have seen it all year!!! Swelling has started on a few of the girls, I think one of my dogs is about 66% seeds, all my BX2 Cheese seeds are coming along great, the DPQ see mom is just looking the bomb...It's 7 weeks 12/12 tomorrow so times are getting exciting.

Nice discussions guys, feel free to jack my litte corner of the RIU server anytime!!!

Peace,

DST



Hemlock said:


> Right we have jacked D's thread long enough.
> 
> D was wondering I have the cannibas breederd boble and would you turn a mother branch into a male and pollanate the same female with it to get fem seeds? Or should I just make a clone and do it???


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

This was the 1st 12" I ever bought and its for ur thread D.
[youtube]/v/BDMu3r73Ko4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

i reckon youll see your trichs swell nicely with the drop in humidity man if you can crank it a little more just before chop, sucks a bit for the youger girls in the perpetual but its only for a week or so.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Girls in veg are in a seperate tent so rh in the flower cab shouldn't effect them. All the yins are coming along nicely, just gave them some rhizotonic and have started the other more advanced yins and clones on the BN supermix 5-2-4. I took a clone of the DPQ Mom about 4 weeks into flower and she has started to root nicely as well by the looks of things...the DOG I took a clone from has shown too many nanners so I am still in debate about whether or not to keep it. Don you do realise if you do a whole run of DOG's that you'll need to keep your eyes peeled for nanners! Just want to make sure you are aware. My DOG1 for the 600 is looking super though!! I wish I had a clone of her, not a nanner in site!! I just think at 7 weeks I would be pushing it getting a cutting to root....

I remember that tune Westy, funny vid with the guy dancing with a brick and a trowel! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

hahah more nanners than the batman tune eh what haha sound man im just about to chuck two into flower ill probably take a snip first just in case its like your 600 one  ta for the heads up lad, my casey's are looking fine n dandy too btw


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

no worries, HeadsUp also just found a few nanners...grrr. Good to hear about the Casey's, looking forward to seeing them.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah more nanners than the batman tune eh what haha sound man im just about to chuck two into flower ill probably take a snip first just in case its like your 600 one  ta for the heads up lad, my casey's are looking fine n dandy too btw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

part n parcel mate ive found loads of them in my current crop. i cant wait to get casey to fruition i reckon ill run that bitch for a while.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Westy's looks a stunner for real, so hoping you get a similar one!!! 

Can't wait to grow one of these DPQ X Casey Jones!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> part n parcel mate ive found loads of them in my current crop. i cant wait to get casey to fruition i reckon ill run that bitch for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

now that one is going to be a killer cross for sure the DPQ is


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

there will be a trich fight in the genetics and u wont be able to see any leaf lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Well here is one half of the story...the DPQ, feels like there are a lot of seeds in her....




you can see the slight PM, left side leaf




Lets hope she provides the goods.

DST


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 9, 2010)

beautiful pics !!! very nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2010)

i havnt noticed any nanners on my DOG, nor did i on my first seed. she's a frosty beast


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn D, even bearing a full load, look's like a blizzard came over her.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats a beauty, T!!!! 

Well this is my second run with the dogs and a couple of them have gone nanner-ish....I've not cloned any on yet as keepers but may do when I get time and space..



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i havnt noticed any nanners on my DOG, nor did i on my first seed. she's a frosty beast


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

that pic os trynagrows is the reason i repotted my dogs and sent them into the 600w tent for the rest of the week on 18/6 then 12/12 till next year lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

Well Done Lads!!!!!! Those things look AWSOME!
Thanks for the reply on the other note D.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't rep anyone lately D...When I try the rep box is mostly hidden behind the next post. Maybe when your the last poster I'll try it but thats pretty fooked. Anyone else??


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. T certainly has done the DOG proud Mr West!!! But then I believe he is a bit of a dog lover himeself anyway, lol.

The DOGs in my flower look like they are going to be ready between 8 and 9 weeks, may just let them ride into the 9th week. Just incredibly sticky, touch them and you are then walking around with your hand sticking to everything else you touch....

The BX2 is also starting to swell now as well. Can't wat to get my hands back on that again (I still have an 1/8th in a jar for special occassions for the time being...can't see it lasting much longer though, lol.

The Yins in veg are all coming along nicely nicely....still trying to figure out if my Romulan Timewarp is just super strange or perhaps a rare pheno...it's going a bit stiwsty at the moment. I have one stretchy Timewap and 1 not so stretchy timewarp. I am also liking the look of my Bleeseberry Kush. The DPPJTR crosses are also looking good, and a couple of my DPP seedlings looks like they are getting the hooked leaf effect on em...a bit similar to the bx2 in a way, but early doors yet on them.

HC, re the Rep, sometimes if you have repped to much it doesn't let you Rep for 24 hours, and then other times you need to rep others before it will let you rep again. The message that appears is normally half hidden in the next post...for me, it also normally only appears after you have tried again to Rep the person thinking that it was your PC that was running slow, when in fact it's the strange Rep system. Some RIU'er just posted a thread recently about Rep (someone tends to every now and then) They were complaining about how noobs offer Rep for advise....aw well, I guess if that gets you annoyed post about it, it's your right....

Have a good one....heres a funny fact for all you GOLFERS (I have The Argyle Sweater desktop calender and it gives you silly facts everyday)....a regulation Golf Ball has 336 dimples!!!..........anyone remembe Golf Ball Hash? We use to get slabs of this gear (it was truelly amazing) and it had a golf ball dimple pattern across the slab...was very piney and fresh. 

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks guys. T certainly has done the DOG proud Mr West!!! But then I believe he is a bit of a dog lover himeself anyway, lol.
> 
> The DOGs in my flower look like they are going to be ready between 8 and 9 weeks, may just let them ride into the 9th week. Just incredibly sticky, touch them and you are then walking around with your hand sticking to everything else you touch....
> 
> ...


 Thx D, but i think i just got a ill pheno.  . and your spot on about the stickyness hb is covered in trichs but they aren't as sticky to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Well here is one half of the story...the DPQ, feels like there are a lot of seeds in her....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump that man looks like huge crystals on that biatch, wonder if she'll go purp at all!? nice work lad


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

how are you gonna harvest the seeds, are u gonna let em swell till all u need is a shake and they all fall out?


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

Mmmmn, no signs yet, not sure if it will get cold enough at the moment to help that way either.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bump that man looks like huge crystals on that biatch, wonder if she'll go purp at all!? nice work lad





mr west said:


> how are you gonna harvest the seeds, are u gonna let em swell till all u need is a shake and they all fall out?


Just dried the bud then squeezed them out in the past....guess I'll be making lots of extremely mental hash!!! lol.

Update fae the stables....labels tell the story, if ye canny see em then just ask, nae worries!
The yins..





And these are the clones and slightly older Yins, including BX2 clones, OG Kush clone, Casey Jones clone, Oscar Clone, the Yins arePPxJTR a few, Bleeseberry Kush, Chillberry Kush
I also have clones of the DPQ mom, HBXCO, DOG, and something else that I forget but will find out when it gorws, haha)


so that's that.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

dazzeling display of tastefull young plant porn.


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

It's all thanks to the G-Fairy!!!



mr west said:


> dazzeling display of tastefull young plant porn.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

long my she never been seen but always have her presents felt lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

The BX2 Cheese - scrogged. slight PM issue but they'll get through. Will be carefully applying silinal to the worst spots. Other than that, dank as a mother.







DST


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

looking up of course

DOG cola

CJ left, DOG right

nog een DOG

and a CJ

uplah-ha

DOG nut

ello

And up again

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

Manomundo your growing some dankness there my friend!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

looks awesome D mate so much goodness in one place heavenly i call it lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2010)

You ladies are so-o-o-o-o-o tasty looking!


cof


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 11, 2010)

Uhhh that buds got me droolong bru!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Done badmasonman!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, the cab is smelling great....looking forward to the cheese trim for sure.


Hemlock, you stoned lad?? lol.....or just congratulating 1BMM on his drooling, lol


Hemlock said:


> Well Done badmasonman!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

lol. Cant have badmasonman taking credit for D's work lol


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

He's Bad, but he ain't that Bad....actually I find him a very pleasant and polite Badman, hehe.



mr west said:


> lol. Cant have badmasonman taking credit for D's work lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

as are all the guys on the 600 bar the occasional troll.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 12, 2010)

sweet to the beat mr dst, nearing the finishing line


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Cheers guys, well gave them their full strength PK13/14 feed today, some will contineu on that, some will get flushed next time, we shall see how they go. 7 1/2 weeks 12/12 so some have got a couple of weeks at least to go.

This morning while watering and feeding all of a sudden the whole room just shuts down!!! (except for the veg tent which runs of another line.) One of the plants on the shelfs had overflowed and run into the leccy line. So I basically shut down half the house, hehe. The main earth line had switched off. In NL everything goes back to the fuse box which trips at various places if you cross wires or do anything else stoopid like that. Anyway, switched over the line to the spare one and went investigating....all is back ship shape now...I guess everything will just come on 10 minutes later now. My lines have now been ducted over and hopefully no further leaks will occur in the future.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

that cheese looks mouthwatering man, the hash produced from that run will knock you on your arse faster than a crack from kimbo slice. younguns look champ man, you got them indoors i take it?


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Aye lad, they are cosy inside their little veg tent and seem to be loving it under the 300 cfl 6500k baby..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

hahah yeah ive got me one them, makes you look like jeremy beadle holding it eh


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

indeed, it was you that gave me the link! They are about 3x the price in NL!!!!cloggie rip off merchants...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah ive got me one them, makes you look like jeremy beadle holding it eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

hhah memory of a goldfish sometimes man...


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 12, 2010)

ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong. 
#1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems. 

#2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-
View attachment 1264201View attachment 1264207View attachment 1264200View attachment 1264204View attachment 1264197View attachment 1264199


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 12, 2010)

Taking a smoke & choke wit ya D. Thanks for the kind pat on the back earlier.. 1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

for those who don't follow the 600 thread...


DOG









I'll give her another couple of weeks I think, she's at 7 1/2 weeks flower.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2010)

woof woof!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong.
> #1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems.
> 
> #2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.
> ...


You know Zen, I coming outta the other side of this, My Veg plants looked the same. I wasn't PHing either. So I flushed a tray, 10 plants in 2 gallon grow bags, 15 gallons Of R/o water with 10ml Brown, 10 Pink, 10 Green and 10 Revive. I use GH 3 part. I ph it to 5.8, and three days later I could see them starting to come around. I'm back to phing every time I feed. They just can't take it if you don't. anyway thats my story..Good Luck..

Plants look GREAT D!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

I did reply to this, but the post didn't seem to go through, honest guv! lol.

Could be a micro nute problem, I would flush lightly with a solution that gives them some micro nutes. If you can get your hands on mycorrhiza then add that into the top section of your soil, (I just got some for my next grow as well) It's going to help you roots deal with ph problems etc, more easily as well. peace, bru.



ZEN MASTER said:


> ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong.
> #1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems.
> 
> #2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> woof woof!!!


no shiite...woof!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

daaaaamn D that looks so frosty, hash makers wet dream!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

That is some serious frost, DST. Looks delicious!!!


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 15, 2010)

Mmmm great work D. gonna be some killer smoke from the looks of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

easy now Bruski! how was the gig, i love de la soul man! gorillaz are sweet as too they put on a wicked video show to go with the tunes.

quick one for ya D does the casey take well to topping?


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Concert was pukka lad!!! I think the best concert I have been too in a long time to be honest. They played a lot of the old tunes aas well, and the whol new album, Bobby Whomack was there, Nenah Cherry, the Del La Soul boys wer top notch!! Hip Hoppers really know how to get a crowd going!! My wife was even bumping her arm up and down, lmao...Little Dragon are great btw!! http://www.little-dragon.se/ check em out.

I have never topped any of my Casey's, they are such vigourous growers that I have just lst'd them and they will naturally grow massive main cola's....got some mad pics of the Casey's coming up, just flushed them...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy now Bruski! how was the gig, i love de la soul man! gorillaz are sweet as too they put on a wicked video show to go with the tunes.
> 
> quick one for ya D does the casey take well to topping?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

wicked man! nenah cherry is quite good too. ill leave casey to do her thang then!


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are the two Casey's I have just flushed...8 weeks (probably come down at the weekend)




This one was up on a shelf....branches going in all directions, mainly hanging branches.





And the DPQ...lots of amber in there already. She was also flushed today, along with the HBXCaliO




Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice! Those caseys of yorn have nugs all over the place!! Superb lst DST


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheers HC, the Casey does like a bit of bondage for sure!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Here are the two Casey's I have just flushed...8 weeks (probably come down at the weekend)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of lovely goodness there


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the bump Westy!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2010)

is that the seeds poking out the cylaxs? they look nice and stripey


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Very nice! Those caseys of yorn have nugs all over the place!! Superb lst DST


Yeah lots of bud for the size of the plants...having light vertical, the strain or both? Beautiful as usual.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> is that the seeds poking out the cylaxs? they look nice and stripey


They are indeedy lad  Well happy with this little darling!!



Hayduke said:


> Yeah lots of bud for the size of the plants...having light vertical, the strain or both? Beautiful as usual.


I think the vertical set up is good in particular for this strain, in fact any strain that has a bit of vigour to it and likes to grow long branches, the OG, the BX2, they all seem to grow these massive long branches but more viney based, which is great for scrog or vert growing, imo.

Thanks guys, best get those fingers limbered up for the weekend.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

like the hanging gardens of babylon mon! everyting is irie mon! superb frost. i bet you cant wait to see the offspring of the dpq, i cant haha


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 17, 2010)

cj looking beautiful as always d  loving the seed almost poking out, missed it till westy pointed it out


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 17, 2010)

DST that Casey is making me drool lol.


----------



## h&p (Nov 19, 2010)

Man DST, the quality of all your plants is amazing. And I still love that vertical setup, hope to do one of my own someday when I get more space!


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like the hanging gardens of babylon mon! everyting is irie mon! superb frost. i bet you cant wait to see the offspring of the dpq, i cant haha


lol, Irie mon indeed!!! And for sure, gona be an interesting few months ahead lad!!! You knows!!



las fingerez said:


> cj looking beautiful as always d  loving the seed almost poking out, missed it till westy pointed it out


Cheers Las, yup the DPQ is dripping with seeds 



1badmasonman said:


> DST that Casey is making me drool lol.


Me too, can't wait lad, couple of days now...



h&p said:


> Man DST, the quality of all your plants is amazing. And I still love that vertical setup, hope to do one of my own someday when I get more space!


Thanks for stopping by h&P, thanks man. Well the reason I done the vertical was because I didn't have much space (or floor space anyway) The cab is only 1.2m squared, but with the height it gives me a lot more leeway.

Thanks guys and have a geat weekend.

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey D hows the timewarps coming along? is they still looking all streched, & the TWXR Mine are looking promising so far. Lanky fuckers them TW lol. There is a short pheno in the mix if all beans are of the same lot. Hard to say really. 

Welp time for a snoozie for me haha. Peace brotha 1BMM


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey 1BMM, they are doing just fine my man. I think the lankyness has reduced, not really checked on them in the last couple of days....

Peace holmes,

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

Morning D, just stoppin by to check it all out,,Looking good as always....


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for being slack, I had a visitor this weekend and have been snipping away at some of the girls (CJ and HBxCaliO) as well as a rather long DOG branch that had snapped of this morning when I went into the cab to discover two great Danes lying on their sides due to their heavy weight and very dry pots. I got a nice present this week for "Mary the ganja Fairy"...this included Grape Ape, Herijuana, and NBDxHerijuana (I think that last one is NBD - please enlighten me if it's not!) Thanks Fairy, yer a star!!! Well I have put one of each into starter soil so lets see what happens. The herijuana seeds are almost as small as the mango seeds I have. I asked around about the herijauna at my local coffeeshop and they said it didn't really take off well in Amsterdam (I think due to name and heavy stoney effect - as oppossed to soring Highs of sativas)

Pics will need to wait as my wife is currently doing a photography project and is using the camera everyday, and for some reason also has the spare camera with her....being a women she is obviously able to mulit task and take 2 sets of photo's at one time!!!lol.

Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey guys, sorry for being slack, I had a visitor this weekend and have been snipping away at some of the girls (CJ and HBxCaliO) as well as a rather long DOG branch that had snapped of this morning when I went into the cab to discover two great Danes lying on their sides due to their heavy weight and very dry pots. I got a nice present this week for "Mary the ganja Fairy"...this included Grape Ape, Herijuana, and NBDxHerijuana (I think that last one is NBD - please enlighten me if it's not!) Thanks Fairy, yer a star!!! Well I have put one of each into starter soil so lets see what happens. The herijuana seeds are almost as small as the mango seeds I have. I asked around about the herijauna at my local coffeeshop and they said it didn't really take off well in Amsterdam (I think due to name and heavy stoney effect - as oppossed to soring Highs of sativas)
> 
> Pics will need to wait as my wife is currently doing a photography project and is using the camera everyday, and for some reason also has the spare camera with her....being a women she is obviously able to mulit task and take 2 sets of photo's at one time!!!lol.
> 
> ...


 i think the fairy has the hots for u! lol, great strains tho, ive heard good things bout all of em. especially heriuana. ive even heard people say it is he most potent indica available.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

fairy i a busy gal! shes done some miles with those beans lad. im hoping for great things from them all really. especially the herijuana. fast finish knockout indica male to cross with well everything no doubt lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

yeh, that's pretty much what they said at the local, just made everyone want to chill too much....sounds great to me!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think the fairy has the hots for u! lol, great strains tho, ive heard good things bout all of em. especially heriuana. ive even heard people say it is he most potent indica available.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fairy i a busy gal! shes done some miles with those beans lad. im hoping for great things from them all really. especially the herijuana. fast finish knockout indica male to cross with well everything no doubt lmao


yer righht there Don, I was just thinking, they probably only came from down the road yet they have gone round the world with the fairy about 3 times, haha. Strain name came to mind, Philleas Fogg - around the brain in 80 ways....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahaha yeah i never thought they might have originated in NL. fairy should have some airmiles banked for sure


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html
is the only nbd i can think of


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html
> is the only nbd i can think of


wow, its been a while since i looked at sannies shop. he's got alot of nice stuff now.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

i think yer right mr west....that sounds familiar now.


mr west said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html
> is the only nbd i can think of


EDIT: Our man will be sure to confirm when he's up and about!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 22, 2010)

hey bro hows it going? i took this pic earlier and it reminds me a little of ur Casey J's what u think? 






K-Train (kush x trainwreck)

edit - 5 weeks 12.12


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Strain name came to mind, Philleas Fogg - around the brain in 80 ways....


HeHeHe!



las fingerez said:


> hey bro hows it going? i took this pic earlier and it reminds me a little of ur Casey J's what u think?
> 
> 
> K-Train (kush x trainwreck)
> ...


remind me a lot of one pheno of JTR I have going...the one thing I do not like about it is how much it smells like K-Train I used to run...VERY potent!...I got sick of the smell and taste (and more so it's affinity for PM) Looks killer though!


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

hey las, that does look nice, and has the calyxes popping out all over the place like the CJ....which I guess is a trainwreck trait. Thanks for the share bru.

DST


las fingerez said:


> hey bro hows it going? i took this pic earlier and it reminds me a little of ur Casey J's what u think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html
> is the only nbd i can think of


That looks like it would be a fun strain to gro and smoke westy.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 22, 2010)

That same fairy came round my parts too  Cool shizznit D


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> That same fairy came round my parts too  Cool shizznit D


what did she bring you this time masonman?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

D can you shed any light on why he got arrested??


ARJAN gets arrested at Greenhouse Coffeeshop during the 2010 cannabis cup 
http://ht.ly/3dXeX

that's the video. someone recorded it happening. 

I wonder what he did? Grow too strong of pot? I mean, it's not like he hasn't been around for years...why did they just now arrest him? 

more info when it comes out. if it comes out.​


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

Will be nipping out this afternoon and will ask but I just read that it was a case of mistaken identity. They let him go a couple of hours later. It seems a bit weird based on the fact that most Popo in the Dam know the guy....if I get any more gossip I will let you all know.



Hemlock said:


> D can you shed any light on why he got arrested??
> 
> 
> ARJAN gets arrested at Greenhouse Coffeeshop during the 2010 cannabis cup
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

our man in Amsterdam reporting stoned.......


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for inside update D...


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

reporting stoned now, haha...2 bongos of outdoor hbxCaliO. Very smooth, smells citrusy but has a slight tinge of fuel in the smoke. Nice afternoon buzz. Heading out soon to get the bloodhound nose to the ground!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> our man in Amsterdam reporting stoned.......


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> what did she bring you this time masonman?


Herijuana. NBD X Heri. NBD, Hashberry, Madonna, killingfeilds, Morning glory, All sannies I believe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2010)

i wouldnt put it past arjan for this to be a publiity stunt. even with all they grey area, he keeps his stuff tight as possible. weird.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

well no one knew anymore than the current bullshit rumours of mistaken identity...whatever.....The Greenhouse have entered their Super Lemon Haze AGAIN! I heard the one of the nicest is from a coffeeshop called NOON, and they have entered the OG18. The Grey Areas Kief crystals look nice (from Silver Haze) as does their Casey Jones..I should know, I am growing the same cut, although my organic does smell a bit different according to the owner...not sure I can say.
Well the Fairy Gone done it again, she flew right over my house and quickly swooped down with some OGLarryxOGLarry and OGLarryxPlatinumOG, well looks like it could be a fun time for me ahead, lots of new toys and its not even Xmas, hohohohoho...even though it feels as cold today.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2010)

i forgot the CC was here already, are you going to any of the events?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold you say..LOL,,really???

How is the Cup shaping up this year D??...Any small breeders got the goods????


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

I might, I tend to stay clear.......Devin the Dude is supposed to be playing tonight. Currency is playing Thursday..not sure I have heard of him.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i forgot the CC was here already, are you going to any of the events?


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Cold you say..LOL,,really???
> 
> How is the Cup shaping up this year D??...Any small breeders got the goods????


they reckon its the busiest yet, with the most amount of judges passes sold....it's all bullshit though imo. Peeps walk in and don't even try some of the bud from the smaller stores, they just want to get their cocks out and slap them all over the greenhouse/barneys peeps..I heard Barneys Tangerine haze (or something like that) looks like shit! Ah well, none of my business really, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2010)

Currency isn't much to hear, but i give Devin the Dude a listen every now and then. i'n not big on crowds so if i lived in the area i probably wouldn't be to worried about it.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

DST said:


> they reckon its the busiest yet, with the most amount of judges passes sold....it's all bullshit though imo. Peeps walk in and don't even try some of the bud from the smaller stores, they just want to get their cocks out and slap them all over the greenhouse/barneys peeps..I heard Barneys Tangerine haze (or something like that) looks like shit! Ah well, none of my business really, haha.


HMMMM..You would think they would try the smaller shops just because they can really dial a strain in..But WTH do I know....
Do u have your Judges pass this year D?


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Do u have your Judges pass this year D?


Nah, I wouldn't and never have paid 250 euro to tell people what I think of other peoples weed (which I have to pay for if I want a sample anyway!) My friend said he would print me a judges pass so that i can go to the shows if I want. I didn't end up getting one though...
am i just a stick in the mud...bah humbug, hahaha


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Nah, I wouldn't and never have paid 250 euro to tell people what I think of other peoples weed (which I have to pay for if I want a sample anyway!)


Screw that!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 23, 2010)

i never realised it was like that, u have 2 pay to be a judge. i used 2 wish that you could be a judge at a cc but since hearing all the story's its not half as what i'd imagined 

i'm glad that twat got knicked, serves him right for my hermied k-train hahaha


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 23, 2010)

He he...looking good as always D! I put 4 of my own HB seeds and all 4 are males =) No worries though, the bubblegums I got going are so big I couldnt have fitted any moar plants in flower....so, now I have fresh pollen sacks from Headband and from DNA's G13 and 4 big n nice bubblegums in flower. I wanna pollinate few branches and I know how Ima do all that, but when? Week 3-4 since thats when the males release their pollen?! Bubbleband, Headbubble, Bubble-G....

peace


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

That's what I thought Hayduke...screw that!!! I think they rely on the dream of people wanting to be judges, like what las said. I use to think it would be cool as well until you see how it works. I really think they need to come up with a better way. I believe each judge has only one vote in each category...now if some judges aren't sampling some of the weed, how on earth can they say the stuff they smoked was better???? Figure that one out!

Hey Pang, good to see you bru. Well Headband males, that's a new one to me....never seen that before and in all honesty I am shocked. IF it is a true male that is a keeper my friend!!!!! You may find that if you grew it out it would shoot out female flowes eventually. I had an Exodus White Widow do that to me, it looked as male as can be, then bam, out came the white stigmas...weird. Do you have any pics?

Cheers guys....and gals if there are any that ever visit this journal..

DST



PANGcake said:


> He he...looking good as always D! I put 4 of my own HB seeds and all 4 are males =) No worries though, the bubblegums I got going are so big I couldnt have fitted any moar plants in flower....so, now I have fresh pollen sacks from Headband and from DNA's G13 and 4 big n nice bubblegums in flower. I wanna pollinate few branches and I know how Ima do all that, but when? Week 3-4 since thats when the males release their pollen?! Bubbleband, Headbubble, Bubble-G....
> 
> peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

hmmmm exodus cheese x white widow you say intereshting mishter bond...


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

I know, it was an accidental one the Fairy dropped off...was gutted when it went hermtastic. I still got another seed to try, hopefully it is more female herm which I can handle...(I mean what do you do with a male herm???)


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmm exodus cheese x white widow you say intereshting mishter bond...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2010)

BIN. shame tho


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 24, 2010)

after 2 weeks of 12/12 not one white hair has popped, just numerous balls =) The fan leaves are ridiculously BIG for a plant 40cm tall (topped), the upper 2 sets of fan leaves were so big NO light penetrated to the new shoot growth, had to top them=P
Hmm...pics..I've taken tons of pics but I'm chillin w pic-uploads for a while. I still have 2 moar HB seeds left...


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

well keep an butcher on him/it...whatever it turns out to be...sorry to hear about the paranoia, I am sure you have your reasons.

FYI: It was quite a few weeks down the line that my ExodusWW started producing white hairs...Ireally hope it is a straight Headband Male. Please send me some pollen if it is!?



PANGcake said:


> after 2 weeks of 12/12 not one white hair has popped, just numerous balls =) The fan leaves are ridiculously BIG for a plant 40cm tall (topped), the upper 2 sets of fan leaves were so big NO light penetrated to the new shoot growth, had to top them=P
> Hmm...pics..I've taken tons of pics but I'm chillin w pic-uploads for a while. I still have 2 moar HB seeds left...


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Pics from my camera....

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1271152-img-9921/

The Grey Area's Casey Jones train whistle for their HTCC entry, I thought it was very clever!!



My very own Casey Jones finishing off in the bag...about to try my first tester of the day of it as well....




Soz about pic quality...camera phone. Hopefully have the camera back at the weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2010)

i think trainwreck has some very strong genes, every TW cross looks alike.. the casey looks like dazey in that pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

hmmmm now thats a good lookin bag. kool souvenir whistle too.


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2010)

Cheers Don, the bag smells even nicer than it looks!!

Got a cheeky DOG branch drying as well  smells oooh so good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

ooooooh the dogs got loose eh haha bet you cant wait!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey D hows it going! Thanks for the offer on the dog kush and muchos thanks for all your tips and advice on shish making. You too Don buddy. 

Ive sampled some of the better looking pieces and and the first run from the first batch that I did is what I'm keeping for myself,,,,a very nice smelling, tastey and with a punch Ive been looking for, 6 gm chunk 

Got my hands full with 32 of Chimeras plants a month from seed. I'll do an update on them later today. Way way healthy a lot of them have stalks the size of pencils lol

Later bru


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds good HC, 6gm chunk o funk!!!

chopped another 2 dogs this morning...still no camera so phone pics of some things coming up....sorry in advance about the blinds in the pics (fekin camera phones and hid lights...grrr)


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Camera pics...ffs.

Bump for the 3metre long vape bag at the Grey Area, hehe


Deep Purple Psychosis X Jack The Ripper



One of the Timewarps for 1BMM


Uknown Sativa gifted by our friend Jigfresh on his visit


Couple of veg tent



Cheesey Carpet....as I said, sorry about the blinds...these lot are just on water now, providing my water barrel doesn't freeze again...


Camera will be back tomorrow...I hope. Have a nice weekend RIU'ers.

Peace,

DST
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1289631-dsc03173/


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh looking good as always D. Timewarp seems to be filling out some too. Many many phenos from that strain from my observations in the cave. May be a lil to soon to tell really though. 

That vape bag is freaking gigantic hehe. I suppose that would str8 floor a mofo off a single bag. And that casey oohh my looks tasty indeedy!!!. 

Have a good one my friend. 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes looking top notch as always D


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2010)

Great opertation DST..Well Done Sir!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2010)

Deep Purple Psychosis X Jack The Ripper

is this one you bred D or did you buy this seed?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

these came from a not so secret breader via our favourite Ganja Fairy....and will be sexed up some more to create some next generation DPPxJTR's...so no, these are bread not bought...


Hemlock said:


> Deep Purple Psychosis X Jack The Ripper
> 
> is this one you bred D or did you buy this seed?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

Although Herijauna seeds are the smallest ganja seeds I have seen, next to mango ganja seeds that is, it has germinated and is above ground, along with the Grape Ape. The NBD-Heri is still asleep.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

wow congrats mate, micro seed germinator lol. Not so secret breeder lmao so the hooded claw is out the equasion then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

lmao the hooded claw haha

congrats on the beans i cant wait to see how they play out


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

I remember that cartoon, but for the life of me I don't quite get it...soz mate a bit frazzled, been up since the crack of piss trimming and bonging stuck in a small room with artificial light...going a bit bonkers in there, haha. Supposedly going to the Rokerij coffeeshop tongiht, my buddy is DJ'ing so has asked for support.....

will get some pics up in a minute.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

mate this weekend has been a hashy haze of smokey thoughts soz. Whats the disabled access like for the coffee shops and stuff?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Whats the disabled access like for the coffee shops and stuff?


where there is a will there is a way!!! Some better than others, but there's always peeps to help out!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

BX2 Cheese - Fred Wests Cheese at 9 1/2 weeks...raunchier than any movie!!





aaaah...


Kaas jongen!!!

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm up for hire if u need help trimmin the fred west cheese.. something about the appearance of the plant even looks like the smell has a certain kick to it.. great pics..


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2010)

the local chinese was the only place in the small town I grew up in that you could buy chips, and in the inevitable accent, they would ask, Salt and Vinegar....but it actually sounded like Sore Fingers...which is what I got

DOGs and a Thelma headband


above and below - thelma


DOG


I guess the MH was having some effect - mad stigma close up


My beautiful Thelma who I have now got down to 9-10 weeks, instead of 12+


Headband Blackjack cross


Thelma god dam it!!!


DAWG





Well thats nearly half done...



More chopping tomorrow,

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

that cheese really likes to grow nice buds. at the cost of the rest of the plant lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Now thats what Im talking about bro!! Thelma looks great as do the dogs and the cheese. And your only half done! Fanfriggentastic,,, quality and quantity. Nice job D and good pics too! Are your vinegars salty?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

christ on a bike lad you dont half pull some weight out of that cupboard.  and it looks delightful too. cheese looks a beaut, just out of curiosity have you tried the exodus cheese before? im sur eyou must have being where you are. 

thelma looks like she means business bro. that lot must have taken you some time. i just did one livers plant and it took near 2 n a half hoursgood weekend to ya fella!


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

I wished i had some for him to try wen he was here but it wasnt anywhere near ready at the time lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking very Nice DsT. I started a cheese seed yesterday. So lookin forward to the cheese


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

DST said:


> the local chinese was the only place in the small town I grew up in that you could buy chips, and in the inevitable accent, they would ask, Salt and Vinegar....but it actually sounded like Sore Fingers...which is what I got
> 
> DOGs and a Thelma headband
> 
> ...


maximum posts per page page bump >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 27, 2010)

thelma looks fantastic bro


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn...


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> that cheese really likes to grow nice buds. at the cost of the rest of the plant lol.


Too right pal, she a f-ugly for sure, but man she smells good....



Highlanders cave said:


> Now thats what Im talking about bro!! Thelma looks great as do the dogs and the cheese. And your only half done! Fanfriggentastic,,, quality and quantity. Nice job D and good pics too! Are your vinegars salty?


Very, haha, very sticky as well, the minute you touch the dog you got yer stick on, haha..



Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ on a bike lad you dont half pull some weight out of that cupboard.  and it looks delightful too. cheese looks a beaut, just out of curiosity have you tried the exodus cheese before? im sur eyou must have being where you are.
> 
> thelma looks like she means business bro. that lot must have taken you some time. i just did one livers plant and it took near 2 n a half hoursgood weekend to ya fella!


Well this is the closest I have been to the EC as far as I am aware. I mean there are cheeses here but are they the EC...me finks not. ONe grow guru I let smell the BX2 said...."Well I can't smell the cheese in this".....and when I told him about Exodus he didn't have a scooby. I am tellin ya, the Dutch growers can be up there own erses!



mr west said:


> I wished i had some for him to try wen he was here but it wasnt anywhere near ready at the time lol


What was that lovely bud we smoked Westy? I know it wasn't EC but it was sure lush.



Hemlock said:


> Looking very Nice DsT. I started a cheese seed yesterday. So lookin forward to the cheese





las fingerez said:


> thelma looks fantastic bro


Thank bru, she's a bute indeed. Just can't let her go.



Hayduke said:


> Damn...


Thanks Duke for sticking with the thread.

Back to the chop guys....thanks for the visits and the kudos...more pics to come later.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

that would of been the deep psychosis and a bit of jack the ripper. grapey skunk and lemon sick lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 28, 2010)

DST said:


> the local chinese was the only place in the small town I grew up in that you could buy chips, and in the inevitable accent, they would ask, Salt and Vinegar....but it actually sounded like Sore Fingers...which is what I got
> 
> DOGs and a Thelma headband
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 28, 2010)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan dst... that is some serious chron right there brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus rep


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Your smileys always make me laugh Dr, I was going to ask, where you got em but I see now in my reply the site.....cheers for the visit.



theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan dst... that is some serious chron right there brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plus rep


Thanks Chi!!

I had an accidental branch snapping off a week ago (as you do) so had a chance to try some over the weekend, the DOG kush is like smoking a pump at a fuel station, moorish, musty, and a kick to it as well.

On a down note, my 1 OG Kush that I grew had mites!!! My cab is in a small room with pretty shit light (believe it or not) so I had even trimmed the fucker, then noticed one when I was checking my pics!!!! It was making a beeline along my hanging line...so yup, they are now in the veg cab!! Great, don't you just love indoor gardening, hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

plant vitality

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLANT-VITALITY-PLUS-SPIDERMITE-KILLER- -TONIC-50ml-_W0QQitemZ350384320310QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=175979532488&rvr_id=175979532488&cguid=9761bddc12c0a0a9e917b127ffe0fd41


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Good Mornig D. Was wondering if you were going to give a full CC review..Like, Who Won??? Was it a good crowd compared to previous years.
Did you find a new strain we should all be trying?? Any big yeilder?


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Westy,

Well Hem, unfortunately I didn't really go to anything but I understand there where more judges this year than in previous. I got it a bit wrong before, seemingly some coffeeshops do give the judges samples to try, but that is generally the bigger coffeeshops. The smaller ones can't really afford to just give their product away so yeh, to me it's all a load of Bullshit and really whoever won, just spent the most money in my eyes.

The Winner I believe was Barneys with their Tangerine Dream (a G13 cross funnily enough) I was told that it actually looked like shite on the whole...ah well.....

Sorry to be such a lazy twat....haha.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks Westy,
> 
> Well Hem, unfortunately I didn't really go to anything but I understand there where more judges this year than in previous. I got it a bit wrong before, seemingly some coffeeshops do give the judges samples to try, but that is generally the bigger coffeeshops. The smaller ones can't really afford to just give their product away so yeh, to me it's all a load of Bullshit and really whoever won, just spent the most money in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for update D. 
There sure are a lot of MAD folks on the high times site. Seems the weed was sprayed with something, made it a bit heavier, but was also a contaminent...
Looks like Barney and green house were the big spenders...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

say whaaat sprayed dope at the CC!?!?! say it aint so man


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

that's ridic....I never heard that but wil enquire....

all I know is that from my mate he said the best weed was the OG18 from the Noon, followed by his entry, The Casey Jones...but hey, these two coffeeshops would not be giving it away for free..so figure that one out.

going to check out the HT site...


Hemlock said:


> Thanks for update D.
> There sure are a lot of MAD folks on the high times site. Seems the weed was sprayed with something, made it a bit heavier, but was also a contaminent...
> Looks like Barney and green house were the big spenders...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

Whatup D, i just want4d to tell you whenever u picked parents u used for the dog, u hit the frikkin spot. after 2 weeks drying it is some of the funkiest bud ive smelled, an it has a yield way better than the hb.. shit is serious!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey T, thanks man, I am anxiously waiting for my batch to dry, I have a little bit pre-snapped but that is running low so champing at the bit, haha. It is a lovely one for sure!!! It's a shame the OG donar that they came from died off when I went on holiday....however I have a new OG in the background that is also looking nice...

I just read the Hight Times comments, sheesh, a lot of negative stuff on there, but hey, what do you expect...Its the internet after all. I am sure there is contaminated weed sold in the Dam, that's why I wouldn't buy from coffeeshops I don't know. I seriously doubt anyone entered contaminated weed into the cup though, that's just stooopid!!

I did pi$$ myself laughing at FabioSH (Strain Hunter) aka Lord Of Weed's comment....just the fact that he puts - aka Lord of Weed. I mean, come on man, yer heid is gettin a bit big sonny!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whatup D, i just want4d to tell you whenever u picked parents u used for the dog, u hit the frikkin spot. after 2 weeks drying it is some of the funkiest bud ive smelled, an it has a yield way better than the hb.. shit is serious!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha lord of weed seriosuly, aye & im the prince of pot too lmao too funny man


----------



## PANGcake (Nov 29, 2010)

Thelma looks so delicious! That's some heavy couchlock smoke!


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> plant vitality
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLANT-VITALITY-PLUS-SPIDERMITE-KILLER- -TONIC-50ml-_W0QQitemZ350384320310QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=175979532488&rvr_id=175979532488&cguid=9761bddc12c0a0a9e917b127ffe0fd41


thats the stuff i used and recommended to the guy i got my clones from and my ladies have no mites  says its biodegradable?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm the sultan of soapbar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm the sultan of soapbar


just dont drop it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 29, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just dont drop it.


 
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

Im the scoundrel of skunk me


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Agent needs our help men. Please report to the following and offer some help. May the Stoner gods reward you with a heavy harvest..
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...pineapple.html


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey D,
Yeah there was a lot of neg shit on that HT site. Buncha mad folks..IMO just the wrong time to go to the Dam, if really finding good weed is your goal..
and really isn't it all about how it affects you, tuff to make a call on something that will effect a lot of folks differently.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

If you are a smoker, def the wrong time to come to Amsterdam imo....The competition needs changed and thats the bottom line, it's seen as a farce by too many people. There was one guy in there who posted in Dutch and was slagging of Derry from Barneys, Wife, calling them Jewish thiefs and what not......Bottom line, these peoples attitudes suck. Hating on someones success...so what if his weed isn't as good, he still wins awards and forwards his business. After all, we do live in a Laissez Faire world (well, we think we do, but we get taxed, fekked by the govts, etc)

Will check out Agents, and Osc....I agree, Sultan of SoapBar (on a rope)

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

so is the cup run solely by HT? if so theres a big oppurtunity to start something in competition with them, denounce them as the crooked bunch they are etc and stage a new cup, scrap the public judging or at least do it right over time, ive always wondered how they manage to actually judge more than a couple of types of gear after they've chiefed the first few!??!?!


sultan of soapbar lmfao


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe so Don, the 250 dollar/euro passes gets paid to HT.

I guess if you have some Capital and could market it then I don't see why not. There was mention on the comments that several forums are seemingly getting together to do a cup. I don't know if that was just mouth or actually true. ONe thing, you need the capital, you need to get decent bands books (capital) you need to market it (capital)....There is a reason that a magazine with spending power is running this thing in other words. Do Highlife not do a cup as well...??



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so is the cup run solely by HT? if so theres a big oppurtunity to start something in competition with them, denounce them as the crooked bunch they are etc and stage a new cup, scrap the public judging or at least do it right over time, ive always wondered how they manage to actually judge more than a couple of types of gear after they've chiefed the first few!??!?!
> 
> 
> sultan of soapbar lmfao


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 30, 2010)

Would be cool if we did a rollitup cup..hey that sounds pretty cool. And we did it for the people.
Charge the breeders to enter their dope and reduce the judge pass fee. Like DST said, if you can't market it your fucked, 
but if we could set up a web site and get interest started we could make it happen. We would have to go on every weed site 
start forums and work the shit outta them.
DST would be our liason with the breeders, so we got that goin for us...Hell we could do this.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Some pics up in this thread would help....

Here goes in no particular order:

Bag of bud...HB i Think.


Shit load of cheese slowly coming to an end..


My stash so far for this run.....still got a few bags...and that stinky filthy bitch as a good friend of mine would describe her!


Wee yins in the veg tent


A bit of hash I made today with snow and ice (my frozen water bucket gave good ice - ooh, that didn't sound right)


Some random bag shots, hahaha...fuck off DST you think.


Bottom of the veg tent (btw, the slightly lighter green at the back is because of a fluro I have hangin gunder that little shelf - just in case anyone gives a flying duck.


Mare eh that cheesey BX2 - aka Fred Wests mature cheddar aka Fred Wests Killer Cheese. This scrogged puppy will be giving me the following beans to start meddling with, mwahahaha... Mango x Cheese (got to be the MANCHEESE) DOG x Cheese (?????) some Cheese on Cheese - BX2 F2's I guess....I might have done something else but I forget at the mo....anyway, pic please



My heater for the room - since it is outside the house and the central heating doesn't run in the room at night so it get pretty chill oot there


This was the clone from the outdoor Headband that grew in the garbage bag.

You can see what a vert grow does to your plant growth:

And the front:


Oh I do like looking uo a girls skirt..


Another bag of funk - this will sit for a day or so, then I take the buds of the branch, then a dayt, then into the jar-io they go


The other side of the cheese scrog


This is the DOG I grew for the 600 thread, 2 weeks from popping its head and into 12/12. Should get about 3/4 + from her I think


Close up of the hash up there...well as close as I could be arsed going anyhoo


Pic show over.

Off for a bifter and a bong

DST...ooot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuckin Awesome bro... thanks for the update... Beautiful hash there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

u came off wonderful, like im lost for words again wonderful. that always happens in here. nice shit man +rep if i can.. and that cheese looks so stinky cant imagine how she smells. an the bottom pic of the hash almost looks like leather up close, and lol @ the thelma tag on the ash tray, is that whats in the J?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Some pics up in this thread would help....
> 
> Here goes in no particular order:
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

Blowing it away as ever D mate, show us the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

hahaah everyone is throwing down some porn lately be it a bit of hash here some bud porn there and D goes n trumps the lot by posting every damn thing! from hash to bud gash left right n center. killin it bru. 

awesome grow man.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Fuckin Awesome bro... thanks for the update... Beautiful hash there


TLD, always good to see you bru!!! Thanks for the visit and kind words.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u came off wonderful, like im lost for words again wonderful. that always happens in here. nice shit man +rep if i can.. and that cheese looks so stinky cant imagine how she smells. an the bottom pic of the hash almost looks like leather up close, and lol @ the thelma tag on the ash tray, is that whats in the J?


The J was Casey Jones, I only thought about that afterwards, that was just an old Thelma tag that I couldn't throw away....ffs, I even get nostalgic about post it notes, hahaha.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Trying to decide which Jaw dropping smiley I like the best......cheers Dr!!



mr west said:


> Blowing it away as ever D mate, show us the way


I do love my new cab, it's great. And I really think the MH done some good in there...not sure what but I am sure the buds seems to have bulged more this run.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaah everyone is throwing down some porn lately be it a bit of hash here some bud porn there and D goes n trumps the lot by posting every damn thing! from hash to bud gash left right n center. killin it bru.
> 
> awesome grow man.


Muchas gracia senor.....lmao, Bud Gash!!!!! What a great word. 

Going to try and get the cheese cut down today! So looking forward to smoking on some of that again.

Catch you laters guys,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2010)

Gash aint a word that springs to mind wen looking at D's grow. Gash is on par with pish and keeghh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

lmao ok then your buds look as pleasing as a ladies front bottom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2010)

Yo yo D top of the mornin to ya! You sure got a lot going on man, I dont know how you get any work done. Nice looking bit of stash ya got with the Mr Tickles cuppa next to it lol. I will most likely have to get a space heater like yours as the room that I use is not heated. Right now Im keeping the budroom warm during lights out by running the intake duct work up to the vegging lights and they have to run 24/0.

Great job as usual bro have a good one!!


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2010)

Keek, hahaha, you hanging around with people with Scottish backgrounds Westy?

We do like ladies front bottoms as well....well most of us do.

Hi HC, well luckily enough (or unluckily enough) the global meltdown has kinda melted our business a bit this year (or certainly slowed it down to a crawl).....but luckily enough, what I do, people go out and make me money while I sit on my lazy backside. Kinda like a pimp but for techies! The heater is fantastic btw....you should be able to pick something up fairly cheap I reckon. ONce you got the thermo set it just pumps out some hot air when needed.

Well, I have actually got to do some real work, back in a bit. lol.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

Try and cut the cheese, lol..






i hope youve got some asprin for the cramped hands later.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Some pics up in this thread would help....
> 
> 
> Some random bag shots, hahaha...fuck off DST you think.
> ...


Good grief shopping bags!! i'd be happy with that purchase! lol  Nice job!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Could not have said it better myself!

You are a busy man DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes DST I'll have a bag of whatever it tis you got hangin there....


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sorry...but this page just needs this pic...so f'ing beautiful it brings a tear of joy to my eye! I am not sure the cup has anything on DST...if they knew, his place would be an official stop








edit:for some reason RIU will not let me paste a pic...it comes up blank...so here is the hotlink and maybe Ican fix it later...Maybe DST has hit his beautiful plant pic limit???https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/2010-13392/1297433-img-0070/

Further Edit...link goes to an album and must go back one pic (5 of 804)
tried it twice...?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again peeps, make me blush in this extreme cold weather, hehe.

Did you mean the hash pic Hayduke?



Hayduke said:


> I'm sorry...but this page just needs this pic...so f'ing beautiful it brings a tear of joy to my eye! I am not sure the cup has anything on DST...if they knew, his place would be an official stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

lovely lookin shish there man. did you weigh it up? vs how much trim? just curious if im getting what i should be but i guess its all in what trim your using eh


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry Don, I didn't weight it up.....but it smells like the nicest moroccan hash I have ever smelled, lol. I still have the other half box of trim as well. Will try and remember to weight that before I do it. I think for trim I normally get about a 10th, maybe less, and for pure bud I can get up to 25%...going to be a big run of bud. I am hashing my whole OG kush plant, plus about another ounce of good schwagg from the bottom of my jars 

but that'll need to wait until I get a chance to do the cheese and the blackjack headband cross.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovely lookin shish there man. did you weigh it up? vs how much trim? just curious if im getting what i should be but i guess its all in what trim your using eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2010)

oh man thats going to be some rocketfeul. a full og plus another tigers pounce of good shake.  you gonna have a crack at full melt!? i was readin up in subcools fullmelt 303 thread it looks sooooo good but the return is a little low for me. the every grade micron all together is strong enough for this fella lmao mixing diff high end strains into one is like playing russian roulette with the high. 

sidenote: one of my dogs had nuts. nuetered now..... the other one looks all woman tho!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure about the full melt.....might check it out.

Aye lad, the DOGs do have, like one of their parents, the HB have that tendency. Some of mine were have and some haven't...of course numpty took a clone of one that did!!! But it was actually one of the nicest one!!! Ah well, hopefully while it settles the nanners will fade..seems to happen with the HB as it ages along the clong process.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh man thats going to be some rocketfeul. a full og plus another tigers pounce of good shake.  you gonna have a crack at full melt!? i was readin up in subcools fullmelt 303 thread it looks sooooo good but the return is a little low for me. the every grade micron all together is strong enough for this fella lmao mixing diff high end strains into one is like playing russian roulette with the high.
> 
> sidenote: one of my dogs had nuts. nuetered now..... the other one looks all woman tho!


Well the cheese is all down. That was a mission. Lots of shite under the main canopy, and not even from really low level branches, it was like there was the top nugs all fat, and then a lower set of nugs, not so fat! Will get a phone pic in a bit as the wife has the camera with her today..

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Some crappy phone pics of the BX2 Cheese




Peace DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

mission accomplished.. makin cheese snow hash?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

you know it lad, got the trim conveniantly on the floor about 3 feet away from my greenhouse heater....urging it along to dry, lol


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mission accomplished.. makin cheese snow hash?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

couldnt you ice it over.. ? i always wondered if trichs got cold would they just fall off, like near freezing cold.

I got ya rep, and its been a pleasure and learning experience.. and i wonder where he went too, he was a cool character.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll put it in the freezer before running it through so it will be frozen. I believe it helps the bulbous trichome heads snap off (which is what you want since this is where the trichome swells and I guess a lot of the resin is contained). 

Just been in the room for a bed-timer and things are drying up nicely...

Catch ya later bru,

DST



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> couldnt you ice it over.. ? i always wondered if trichs got cold would they just fall off, like near freezing cold.
> 
> I got ya rep, and its been a pleasure and learning experience.. and i wonder where he went too, he was a cool character.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking good d. The bx2 even got that cheesey look to it and I can even pick it out on them phone pics. The hash is gonna be something special.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 2, 2010)

DST phone pic or not that cheese looks like some bomb diggity. Hey D i know youve mentioned making hash with all sorts of straining gear. Do you recon a paint strainer would work?? God i need me some hash hehe. Been outsky for toooooo long lol.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice harvest, looks like some really solid growth!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks again peeps, make me blush in this extreme cold weather, hehe.
> 
> Did you mean the hash pic Hayduke?


Yeah that one!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks peeps. My room is smelling better by the minute!!! And I may veen need to go and buy some more jars..!!!

1BMM, anything that strains is going to be good my man. I have used old dishcloths, pillow cases (now that produced some fine melt!!!) net curtains, the lot (yup, I am a jakey and should be living in a caravan!!! hahaha)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

I would imajin it a bit messy wen u use a pilllow case? Does it not all get into the material?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> I would imajin it a bit messy wen u use a pilllow case? Does it not all get into the material?


Well if you don't turn the pillow case inside out like I didm't...yes, it gets into all the folds etc, I think I have a pic of some of the stuff I got from my pillow once. Will look through my pics...it was good for sure....but bags are easier, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

i threw my 20 micron away in my mad dash to get rid of everything  how big are urs in litres pls bro?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

i use the 1 gallon bags....But I mix everything up in a big bucket then run it through the bags.....


las fingerez said:


> i threw my 20 micron away in my mad dash to get rid of everything  how big are urs in litres pls bro?


 
Mr West....heres a pic of pillow case grade hash, lol. Mind blowing btw


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

looks it lol. Do u freeze ur hash after making it?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

before coming on here i tried using some tights but failed lmao


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks like some nice hash from a pillow?!!! lol cool! It so happens that im looking into making some hash this time with the trimmings etc ( not just mouldy stuff like last time lol) So was thinking of investing in some bubble bags- a worthwhile investment you reckon if i can get them cheap? Or stick with homemade option? Just not using paper coffee filters like last time lol- jees that was tedious and doomed to fail lol


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

hit MR West up for a link, he's the man who gave me the link for mine, I got mine for like 20 quid I think..cheap as chips and does the job.......


Agent Provocateur said:


> That looks like some nice hash from a pillow?!!! lol cool! It so happens that im looking into making some hash this time with the trimmings etc ( not just mouldy stuff like last time lol) So was thinking of investing in some bubble bags- a worthwhile investment you reckon if i can get them cheap? Or stick with homemade option? Just not using paper coffee filters like last time lol- jees that was tedious and doomed to fail lol


Hey Westy, nah, should I be freezing it? Would make it hard to make worms, hehehe

I use to freeze oil back in the day. I use to stick it in the freezer, then get a bowl of ice cold water. Take the oil out of freezer, smash with hammer, then put the bits into the freezing cold water,(kept them solid) then quickly weigh up before it is running all over yer scales!! I do freeze my trim however.

Ok, off to make some cheesey hash...the trim smells bonkers.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

hmmmm cheese hash. thats gonna be killer man, yeah i know what you mean about the lower set of nugs, i found this with the cheese psycho and livers unless your on top of under pruning on the regular its gonna happen, i dont really mind cos it just gets snipped up into hash fodder but you cant help thinking it would have been nicer if the top set of nugs had that wieght eh.

lookin forward to the hashpics man!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Fair play to Las fingerez, he did mention about the lower buds, but it was a bit late for me to start shaving her lower legs at that point. There really wasn't that much branch under the canopy, problem was, all the big buds just flopped over and I think this was to the dertiment of the lower nuggles. That's why I am thinking next run I will do a double screen. First screen to veg out and probably first 2 weeks of flower, then add another screen on top.

Trichomes getting their sink on....another 3 minutes and back to it...

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

I have read lately that its better to freeze your shish. Gets rid of any remaining moisture and keeps it fresh


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't understand how freezing anything gets rid of moisture though, HC.....if anything, unless you got it in a vacuum sealed package, any air that is in the container or whatever you put the hashish into the freeer with will just freeze the moisture in that container/package and then you got ice forming on your hash....I've heard of ice-o-later but...lol. Like when you put a bit of meat in a zip lock bag and then the meat has ice forming on it.

Would like to get more clarity on that. 

Onto round two now. Done some 75micron and that has collected the most..got a nice odour to it as well.




Highlanders cave said:


> I have read lately that its better to freeze your shish. Gets rid of any remaining moisture and keeps it fresh


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have read lately that its better to freeze your shish. Gets rid of any remaining moisture and keeps it fresh


Yeah i read that- better to use fresh frozen trim than let it dry out first- less likely to get green matter in final product, or so i read kinda makes sense i guess- ill give it a go when the time comes- although when that is........ i got a Euforia thats supposed to be 7 week finish- not looking likely as its 7 weeks old today


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
ice bubble bags from ebay


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't understand how freezing anything gets rid of moisture though, HC.....if anything, unless you got it in a vacuum sealed package, any air that is in the container or whatever you put the hashish into the freeer with will just freeze the moisture in that container/package and then you got ice forming on your hash....I've heard of ice-o-later but...lol. Like when you put a bit of meat in a zip lock bag and then the meat has ice forming on it.
> 
> Would like to get more clarity on that.
> 
> Onto round two now. Done some 75micron and that has collected the most..got a nice odour to it as well.


I'm talking more along the lines of moisture at the molecular level, after removing as much as you can by coffee filters or paper towels and then letting it dry for a day or two, not like putting a block of mostly dried funk in the freezer. When you put a steak from the store in the freezer and then take it out at some point, it will still have some moisture in it, but not as much as it had initially. Think freeze dried coffee. And not sure why you guys do the pressing/decarbolation thing, as that breaks up all the heads that you went to all the trouble to remove. I understand that the friction created would heat the hash up, but why? Any more that I make will be strictly for myself, most of everything that I just made is commercial grade. Anyone want to trade some 1 gal bags for 5s? 

Catch ya later


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> ice bubble bags from ebay


Thankyou Mr West, already on it  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure of the exact science, but goes back to hash making in the mountains of nepal and afghanistan...try and find The Great Book of Hashish. For example, once the initial charras have been pressed into fingers, they are then put into bag and left in the sun for several hours...the writer was also unlear as to why it was done.

Anyway, just rolling up a joint of Casey Jones and BX2 Cheese 70 micron hash that I have made...can't wait. Here's a pic of the boo..


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure of the exact science, but goes back to hash making in the mountains of nepal and afghanistan...try and find The Great Book of Hashish. For example, once the initial charras have been pressed into fingers, they are then put into bag and left in the sun for several hours...the writer was also unlear as to why it was done.
> 
> Anyway, just rolling up a joint of Casey Jones and BX2 Cheese 70 micron hash that I have made...can't wait. Here's a pic of the boo..



MMMM that looks very tasty- what a great colour- can i come over to visit? lol  How much trim did ya use to get that amount, and did you do a second cycle with the green matter or just leave it at one? Aww i cant wait to get mine done now- especially as trying to obtain anything smokable at this time of year is rare to non existant  Might have to resort to smoking popcorn if this weed drought continues lol


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> MMMM that looks very tasty- what a great colour- can i come over to visit? lol  How much trim did ya use to get that amount, and did you do a second cycle with the green matter or just leave it at one? Aww i cant wait to get mine done now- especially as trying to obtain anything smokable at this time of year is rare to non existant  Might have to resort to smoking popcorn if this weed drought continues lol


Not sure, just as I dumped the bag into the bucket I realised I said to Don that I would weight it.....well that was trim from 1 big plant, and 3 little ones (grown in 9l and 4 litre pots I think.)
I ran it twice and then got bored so didn't bother with a third this time. My trim was dry horror,some say not to do that...well that's what I do, I use everything as well, fan leaves - my thought is, I might as well use it or it'll get chucked, and when I can see trichomes on the stems of fan leaves I know I am getting something from them. Eveything is put in the freezer before hand and then I used ice cubes and some ice I shmashed up from outside, and half a bucket of snow, stirred like mad, then added a bit of water, stirred like mad again (30 mins total.) Then trf'd from my bucket into the smaller bucket with the bags. Laid to rest for 15mins, then remove. Press each lump that comes out and in my eyes...ready to smoke away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

nice lookin shish there man! i dry all my trim before i freeze it too. i only use sugar leaves tho. im surprised your end product isnt a little greener D, mine was lol 

noworries bout the weight its hard to remember stuff hwne your like an excited kid makin hash eh


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks delicious D! Enjoy my friend


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice lookin shish there man! i dry all my trim before i freeze it too. i only use sugar leaves tho. im surprised your end product isnt a little greener D, mine was lol
> 
> noworries bout the weight its hard to remember stuff hwne your like an excited kid makin hash eh


I think you mentioned using the drill, maybe try the spoon method of mixing, less green I guess.


Highlanders cave said:


> Looks delicious D! Enjoy my friend


I am happily toasted now though. Just waiting for the Mrs to finish work then off for a Friday night tipple, my business partner is over from the UK and he likes a smoke jis like me, lol. We'll be out on the town tomorrow (his wife like mine doesn't smoke so plenty pre-rolled in order me thinks.)

Cheers Donny, HC!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice mate, im never disapointed with ur shows lol. Like the Lolly Badcock of canna porn lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2010)

very nice,looks alot different than the last batch you showed. sexy nonetheless


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers T.

Lolly, lmao, had to check her out on google...she's a reet filthy one!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

gotta nice smile tho lol


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure, just as I dumped the bag into the bucket I realised I said to Don that I would weight it.....well that was trim from 1 big plant, and 3 little ones (grown in 9l and 4 litre pots I think.)
> I ran it twice and then got bored so didn't bother with a third this time. My trim was dry horror,some say not to do that...well that's what I do, I use everything as well, fan leaves - my thought is, I might as well use it or it'll get chucked, and when I can see trichomes on the stems of fan leaves I know I am getting something from them. Eveything is put in the freezer before hand and then I used ice cubes and some ice I shmashed up from outside, and half a bucket of snow, stirred like mad, then added a bit of water, stirred like mad again (30 mins total.) Then trf'd from my bucket into the smaller bucket with the bags. Laid to rest for 15mins, then remove. Press each lump that comes out and in my eyes...ready to smoke away.


 I made hash with the bags and saved all the separate grades and found only the 20micron (next up 73 I think) worth smoking...but the 20 is a bit strong for anything past noon...I have considered not using some of the bags for a bit of a mix...any thoughts on this?

Also, I let my bucket sit after pulling the 20 and there was quite a bit of sediment! Put the bucket in the kegerator and let it get real cold...siphoned off clear water...swirled up the sludge and what little water was left...poured into 2 liter bottle...back in cold till next day and then siphoned again. This through a coffee filter and I got an equal amount as the 20 bag of darker hash...The 20 tastes more floral, but the <20 micron is stronger (This adds some merit to the "gumby" method).

Which makes me wonder...what if I only used bags of a micron I did not want (trash...er...bin material) and just collect it all with cold and time...? Wouldn't the <20 micron stuff just be busted Trichromes??

Found pics...the light stuff is 20 micron and the dark is everything that passed. Both are completely dry (the stuff from the dispensary is usually a bit wet and will mold if kept for a while and not frozen)


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

hi bru, well it's only this time that I have used the extra bags (apart from the first time I done it) Normally I just dump everything into the 20 micron bag...messing around with slightly different grades of hash just seemed...well messy. But I added the 160 and that seems to take away some of the crap that gets dumped into the 20, but also gives a more harsher bit of weed to smoke that also blows yer brain.

This time I used the 70 as well and most of the trichs have ended up in there, with the 20 micron bag greatly reduced....I am not sure if Iwill be able to tell the difference after smashing a few joints of bud etc....everything always just muddles itself into one big mash up stone for me..haha.

Re the busted trichomes...not 100% on that one bud, sorry. 

Peace, DST





Hayduke said:


> I made hash with the bags and saved all the separate grades and found only the 20micron (next up 73 I think) worth smoking...but the 20 is a bit strong for anything past noon...I have considered not using some of the bags for a bit of a mix...any thoughts on this?
> 
> Also, I let my bucket sit after pulling the 20 and there was quite a bit of sediment! Put the bucket in the kegerator and let it get real cold...siphoned off clear water...swirled up the sludge and what little water was left...poured into 2 liter bottle...back in cold till next day and then siphoned again. This through a coffee filter and I got an equal amount as the 20 bag of darker hash...The 20 tastes more floral, but the <20 micron is stronger (This adds some merit to the "gumby" method).
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Fair play to Las fingerez, he did mention about the lower buds, but it was a bit late for me to start shaving her lower legs at that point. There really wasn't that much branch under the canopy, problem was, all the big buds just flopped over and I think this was to the dertiment of the lower nuggles. That's why I am thinking next run I will do a double screen. First screen to veg out and probably first 2 weeks of flower, then add another screen on top.
> 
> Trichomes getting their sink on....another 3 minutes and back to it...
> 
> DST


yeah bro i'm using the plastic screen to train them flat then a pea and bean netting (a few quid of ebay) to hold everything up. if you loosly put the 2nd netting up about 1-2 weeks into 12.12 it grows around the netting and holds everything together (one of oscar's little gems)


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

cheers las, great minds think alike eh!!lol... yup, the double screen will be on. I am using tomatoe netting so quite tight squares, I may look at getting something a little larger for the 2nd layer. pics coming up.


las fingerez said:


> yeah bro i'm using the plastic screen to train them flat then a pea and bean netting (a few quid of ebay) to hold everything up. if you loosly put the 2nd netting up about 1-2 weeks into 12.12 it grows around the netting and holds everything together (one of oscar's little gems)


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of gems out of the veg tent.

Hopefully Mrs and Mrs Deep Purple X Psychosis X Jack The Ripper.


Bleeseberry Kush


BX2 Cheese clone


Re-veggin DOG clone..you can see the damage from the spint..the white dots on the leaves. Will be spraying them again in a few days.

oh, spint - spider mites....ssssh, not to be mentioned to loudly!
This DOG clone was taken well into flower, you can see the calyx's still on her. But she's getting her veg on.


Cheese finishing off in bags now


Cheese BX2



Headband x Blackjack




Thanks for watching, DST

Peace!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 4, 2010)

WOW bro i'm not sure what to say apart from that


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2010)

DST,,,My mY, those purpxpsyxJTR are goona be awsome...Can't wait to see that!!!!!!! Well done Sir


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

always coming with the good shit D, cant beleiev the spints  swinehunds... headband x black jack looks like some killer frost to iit man, you sampled the quick yet?

Deep Purple X Psychosis X Jack The Ripper, man you need to come up with a name for this bad girl!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2010)

"headband x black jack looks like some killer frost to iit man, you sampled the quick yet?"

Don ya beat me to it lol

Looking sweeet as usual D!! Good night last night w/ your business partner?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

how many weeks into flower was the dog, 4 if im remember right?. i just took a clone off mine and i also germed another, the phenos i had were great. but i doubt ive seen the best. the good thing is. the next go will be under my 600


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

sweet tryna! ive got two on the go at present, i have enough space to put the 2 in with my next run of girls but some part of me said let the dogs have the 600 between em. am hoping for BIG tings!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

have u tried the dog yet?..i have done three and had two pheno's.. both winners one a keeper, D did great work.
im thinkin of keepin my perpetual goin under the 6, and use my 400 for a scrog or something.. BIG THINGS is my motto DG&T.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

no not tried it yet just been ogling everyone elses! im in two minds i have two that look very same pheno but one showed herm which ive nipped off as per D's advice and am going to keep a watch out but should i take a snip off that one aswell you think? DST any thoughts? 

big things FTW, mine is if you can see the floor your doin it wrong!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 4, 2010)

Love the Porn mate! Got some nice things happening, n, that hash just makes my mouth water Been trying to decide how to make mine, seems you need a damn lot of trim?


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2010)

hope ya having a cool sat night mate, snows all gone now yay lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>> fat bubble and alaskan ice


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2010)

hey guys, and girls.....puggled eyes and much love to all for stopping by.

Phew, well I think the only real Q I need to answer, is Donny's. I reckon if you are running 2 DOGs' and one is not showing any signs of nannies, then just clone that bru. I think with the linneage of both donors, the HB and the OG, both renowned for being a bit weird sexually, I think you are going to get a winner, and the straighter it flies the better!

Peace, 

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2010)

bbitchin i thought as much. cant wait for some mean headstash puggled eyes lmao. likewise and the suns not even up yet!.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

i had to feed the fish b4 their light came on this morning my eyes havent fully woken up yet must build. Im on midwife watch for one of my mums cats whos well over due having kittens lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

[email protected] westy, im babysittin two puppies as of yesterday, and i have my own female in heat at the moment(u know how bitch's are on their period)


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

Cranky and tearfull and a bit drippy lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

the funny thing about the drippy is that she sat on my carpet yesterday and drew a heart with her own ink, like a perfect heart shape.. lol, no need to say how my ol' lady feels about that..


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the funny thing about the drippy is that she sat on my carpet yesterday and drew a heart with her own ink, like a perfect heart shape.. lol, no need to say how my ol' lady feels about that..


thats poetic arse drawing at its best


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

Must be the menstrual week world-wide.

Anyway, kicked the hangover this morning with a few bongs and a joint then crashed back out on the cushions on the living room floor. Got a shwoer, wife made me french toast and I made some more hash. This time I weighed the trim which was 148 grams of trim (plus fan leaves) I run the 160 and 20 and got 11 grams.

On another front, I have some very nice and ripe beans, MangoxCheese regs, DOGxCheese(hopefully fems), BX2male1xBX2, BX2male2xBX2. And after this fat joint of cheese from the buds I just broke up, I am going to make a start on the DPQ seeds...heads buzzin at the minute, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

i know i shoulda asked a while ago, but is cheese more indica or sativa?


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the strain. The exodus cheese I believe is a sativa based weed, skunk no1. big Buhdda cheese I think is indica based....someone feel free to correct me.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

well the exodus cut is a pure sativa stone all in the head with litel to no body to it atall. Good job on the beans D


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

clear inbox-io mr westio...

Cheese hash, cheese, and casey jones...quite a nice cocktail actually.



mr west said:


> well the exodus cut is a pure sativa stone all in the head with litel to no body to it atall. Good job on the beans D


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

DST said:


> clear inbox-io mr westio...
> 
> Cheese hash, cheese, and casey jones...quite a nice cocktail actually.


bet its a tastey treat thats hard to beat lol, might do a casey deep psychosis and hash joint now i hear that lol. Flash Gorden is on telly lol one of my fave films ever lol, so gay tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> bet its a tastey treat thats hard to beat lol, might do a casey deep psychosis and hash joint now i hear that lol. Flash Gorden is on telly lol one of my fave films ever lol, so gay tho.


Good flick awesome soundtrack. Had the oppurtunity to see Freddie Mercury up close before he died. D I forget what its like to have someone make me breakfast lol can tell ya got a good one. Kids just left, we went and cut an xmas tree today. Very bummed out miss them so much and they are growing up so fast..16 and 18


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

Quality film indeed. We wasted our time watching some 300 rip off film, Spartans or something...quite silly. Well this is me just back having another joint, so that done me for a nice 2 hours!!! Was a very fat joint mind you, haha.

It's funny, you think your kids are growing up fast and............ they can't wait to grow up!! Life eh! My wife is the salt of the earth.

Some of my clones leaf tip have died. I think on the last feed due ti it being the end of the bottle of nutes, the build up might have been too much. Does anyone else get like hard bits in the bottom of their bottles? With BioNova Grond/Spuermix there are always these hard lumps...and I shake constantly.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2010)

Loved 300 secially since it was extremely factually correct, cept fer the giant ogres n shit lol. I eat that stuff up!

edit..oh you said 300 rip off film. Gotchya


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Quality film indeed. We wasted our time watching some 300 rip off film, Spartans or something...quite silly. Well this is me just back having another joint, so that done me for a nice 2 hours!!! Was a very fat joint mind you, haha.
> 
> It's funny, you think your kids are growing up fast and............ they can't wait to grow up!! Life eh! My wife is the salt of the earth.
> 
> ...


I havent seen any hard bits in my cnna coco a and b but the b does get a bit crystaly round the top


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kids just left, we went and cut an xmas tree today. Very bummed out miss them so much and they are growing up so fast..16 and 18


I feel your pain...my 15 year old is rarely home



DST said:


> My wife is the salt of the earth.


You lucky, lucky Bastard!...in many ways!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

mornin all! or evenin you lot are night owls! love flash gordon cheesey action wicked soundtrack and brian blessed shouting GORDANs ALIIIIIIVE it dont come much better imo.

kool as hell to have seen queen/freddie HC one of the greats i wished id seen in my lifetime. i want to see the stones so badly but im afraid it will tarnish the memory 
dst, yeah i get crystally salt build up same as westy mentioned but it generall cotes the bottle not lumps

good week to all, im actually going to work today


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoy the work Donny!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed being a care assistant at an old ppls home, its been the only other job that gave me job satisfaction.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

Balls to work I give it till 1 and well be in the pub... I'm only goin in to upload me update.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright DST, how you doin mate! I wish it wasnt so cold so i didnt have to sit in all day smoking and coming up with new inventions on how to do things better! Oh, suppose i'll just have to eh! Least the school is back on so my laddie is'nt hanging about all day!
Have a good one

jambo:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> bet its a tastey treat thats hard to beat lol, might do a casey deep psychosis and hash joint now i hear that lol. Flash Gorden is on telly lol one of my fave films ever lol, so gay tho.


I love flash gordon!! lol one of my favorite movies!! hahahahahahaha! 

[video=youtube;gNIVpMXHqlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNIVpMXHqlk[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love flash gordon!! lol one of my favorite movies!! hahahahahahaha!
> 
> [video=youtube;gNIVpMXHqlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNIVpMXHqlk[/video]


I hope they re-run the film in Holland soon or I may have to go and find it, lol. Classic, thanks Dr.

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

Getting as stale as an old fart in here....so here's some hash I made out of the leftover DPQ bud matter, my OG Kush plant, and some general schwagg.



Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice balls u got there D, still cant rep ye ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

hmmmmmm hash DPQ bud matter, my OG Kush plant, and some general schwagg should make for a good mind melter.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

I rekon that dpq was made for making hash the way it drips trichs. LOL I heard an american pronounce the word trichromes like try-combs. was funnier if u heard it lol.(u had to be there) soz rambles


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

All rambles welcome...lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

i thought that was how you pronounced it lmao


----------



## PSF (Dec 8, 2010)

This Green Dragon sounds interesting, have you tried it before? and what if you were to use isopropanol alcohol instead of bacardi?


----------



## PSF (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang Im hella high I just read the first page of this thread then responded. oops


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah like i said it sounded difrent to my retaderded explanation lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah like i said it sounded difrent to my retaderded explanation lol


I think I know what you mean mate. Was it more like triy-combs. In a Yankee accent? 

Now I sound retarded lol


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

ach, you say tomato, i say tomato.....uh?!?!

anyhoo PSF, I haven't triid the green dragon, although fellow poster MR West has got som epotion on the go...


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

That green dragon tincture is almost ready for testing lol. It smells leathle and looks deverstating lol


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

lol. i' m deverstated,....^^


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

I wanttto give mr WEst rep, but nahm fo, opps much rep must later give, ..night". DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2010)

so you drink tincs?


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

I will be wen its ready lol. You can let the alchol evaporate off and ur just left with oil. If i take the lid off the ticture there is a film of oil round the seal, i just rub some skins round the top and smoke it lol, powerfull stuff oil is lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

sure is, a guy i know in the dam use to do it, he just sold cigs dipped or rubbed with it....shame, he has cancer now pretty bad.


mr west said:


> I will be wen its ready lol. You can let the alchol evaporate off and ur just left with oil. If i take the lid off the ticture there is a film of oil round the seal, i just rub some skins round the top and smoke it lol, powerfull stuff oil is lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor bloke. I know that oil is a class "A" drud in the uk but is it oil wen its in a ticture. Spoze it must be.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

So here is my weekend update for those who do not frequent the 600. Just a blatant copy and paste but it's all good..if you've seen it already just move along, hehe Oh and just for my journal, here is an added pic of our dying snowman...good bye Hammy!!






First off, DST says hit to everyone...busy chipping ice for hash (it's a hard life)


And for my efforts


The brown hash balls are yummy, I would quite happily put them up against the best moroccan hash. Has a deep creamy oil smell with a nice underlying pine scent. Soft after being in your hand and can be rolled into worms quite easily. Not a stench of anything skunky at all. Just beautiful! Great mixed with a late night kush joint for an overall body effect and nice clear high that goes nicely with the ksuh but overshadows the often narcotic effect of kush (.i.e I was still awake and chatting with my wife instead of being crashed out and snoring!) 

The Blonder looking hash is made from bud only (OG Kush, DPQ, and some schwagg from my rolling up tray 89 grams in total) This is like some sort of almost paste like hash. You can just rub bits of with your finger and go! IT bloody melts your face off though! I had one an hour ago and my eyes are only starting to feel like they have not just had a nip and tuck operation.

Anyway, on with the cab. Here's the new monster fan, 200ruck, 1010m cubes/hour, sucks the plastic in on my cab door like no-ones business. I have just set it up like before, will maybe add another fan at the top of the cab to exhaust some air out there as well....The fan is only temp set up, I am building a shelf outside the cab and will seal this sucker up and try and sound proof the box since it sounds like concorde is landing in my living room at the moment (well not quite but I can hear it)...

oh..and I know that ducting bent around is not ideal, just temp and as I say, it's already "sucking the bloody doors off"


Todays looking in


You can see on the plants where they got roasted with my over powerfull nute mix...seem to be on the mend though
this is the Jigfresh sativa, gifted on a visit from my good friend and fellow clubber. And next to it on the right is a timewarp


Casey Jones going into scrog motion. As a WARNING. Do not let your plants have a ruck fan land on them , and then suck the top of the plant into the blades while going. This is not good for the plant in general, lol. Yes I know....


Left handside scrog BX2 cheese - aka Fred West Mature Cheddar

Right handside Cheese


Can't remember...


Romulan x TW and a DPPxLivers


BleeseberryKush...quite like the look of this one


Side shot, Left Side Boye...


And hopefully Mr and Mrs JTRXDPP


oh and these are all on 18/6, with a 600HPS and a 400MH in the mix.

Have a good one folks, 

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

poor snow man. All the snows gone round here. Looking good so far D


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

it's all gone now mate, that was from last week.....his chocolate button eyes have gone!!!

My wife done an hilarious picture story about it....yes, she is mad as well.


mr west said:


> poor snow man. All the snows gone round here. Looking good so far D


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

lol what as it melted? like a picture book story of it meltinggggg?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Your blowing me away with your hash D. Looks vedy vedy nice!
Take care bro


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

yes ball envy is a thing im finding hard to admit to lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

I will do M8, cheers for the Rep. I would love to send you some right back but need to spread some around lol
so gave the thread an excellent lol. Thats lookin like some nice hash bro! 

jambo:


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG! look at all that hash! im jealous lol - my efforts are pretty pathetic in comparisson lol- how about i just send all my snippings to you next time if you can create that sort of amount? mmmmmm i must get those bubble bags or whatever you use lol  Good stuff

x

Deserves rep but it seems i gotta spread the love around a bit more first


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 11, 2010)

Aww poopr ole Hammy lol. Looks quite chilly in the Dam D. Its blizzard conditions in my neck of the woods. I love the snow thiugh this year hehe. Nice Hash stash to boot D. Now i know why your always so happy go lucky hehe. Peace bro. 1BMM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

hot damn thats some killer looking hash man, and making it with bud only. you got that much bud !?!!?! haha good drills man. the new ruck make a kanny racket?

cab looks empty but knowing you ill look chocker in a week.

good weekend all!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheers guys and gal(s) for the visits,

Cab is indeed looking a bit bare, but we'll soon rectify that Donny lad...I am already thinking there is too much and want to add more, but that's a no no until I see how it blows up. It's started to move now with the hps and mh combo.

I have asked the wife to send me the picture board she made of Hammy!! lol


mr west said:


> lol what as it melted? like a picture book story of it meltinggggg?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice hash as usual...and a Dutchman wearing clogs...classic!!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man have not been ontop of all thegrows going on, was wondering what ever happened to your Gorilla grow you were messing around with.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

IT didn't go too great HulkNugs, the weather really washed them out and they just never had enough time to do anything. There were also big swans squashing them...or something. Here's the only decent pic i got.




Hulk Nugs said:


> Hey man have not been ontop of all thegrows going on, was wondering what ever happened to your Gorilla grow you were messing around with.


I just threw it in to make hash so couldn't tell you what it smoked like, lol. It did go Purple, perhaps I could have sold it for it's bag appeal, haha.

Cheers for askin bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks tasty! Just stoppin by to sat HIGH chav!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2010)

Its a tuff old world outside in the Dam...LOL
Hash Looks Great D


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

hey big D hope ur good? just stopping by 2 say hello,

Las


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

hope you got the heat on.. its chilly out here!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been in my slippers all day (sheepskin, handmade by my mother-in-law, they are the business) Anyway, yup, it's getting pretty cold here. Snowed yesterday but went away, outside Amsterdam it is still a bit snowy. I noticed that my new 200 ruck is pulling like Ronaldo at a night club, the natural air flow into the room has also increased due to this, so outside the cab has got colder. I still don't know the temperature inside or outside the cab as my thermo brok about 6 months ago I think. I suppose I could take the one from the greenhouse...I have put that on my wish list from the wife for Xmas, haha.....or should I say, Weather Station. lol.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 15, 2010)

what id do to be in the Dam right now- would love to chill out in a coffeeshop after the mammoth task of finishing university coursework  hope the cold isnt playing havock with your plants as it did mine- im just waiting for the evil freeze to come back as im sure it will lol


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi agent, well i have done the course work thing many a year ago so can sympathise. I have my greenhouse heater running in my potting shed so it's all nice and toasty. stay around room temperature. The room has central heating but I tend not to run that. My new fan is making it quite drafy though. Hope you get your heat problems sorted, and your course work turns out to be better than a Desmond.

EDIT: I am not even going to change the mistakes in that, but as you can tell, I did go to Uni, haha.....ffs


----------



## cche75 (Dec 15, 2010)

how sad. i just read pg 1-58 of this thread and didnt get to see the end result of all ur babies from last year


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

well they'll still be here when you get back.....or have the pics been deleted?


cche75 said:


> how sad. i just read pg 1-58 of this thread and didnt get to see the end result of all ur babies from last year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

i could have swornt ehre was pics of casey to behold then i refreshed the page and their gone? or am i going nuckin futs


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

i think you're nuckin futs for sure mate....my Caseys been in jars for weeks now!?!?!?! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i could have swornt ehre was pics of casey to behold then i refreshed the page and their gone? or am i going nuckin futs


 
Now I like Bob Ainsworth!!!!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12005824

Comments on the article...funny how he said, he done what he could within the constraints of collective responsibility...in other words, no matter who has what opinion, nothing is ever going to change until the people behind the scenes (generally newspaper moguls and the like) agree that the people are better controlling drugs, than criminals, but then I guess all the big time moguls would no longer scoop up their share from the black market,,,,because I am sure they do!!

And lastly, this women who lost her son, who the fuk is she to have an educated opinion on something she obviously knows nothing about...I am sure if other drugs were legal my son would have gone on to use them....your son was a fukkin idiot doll from the start, and hey, guess what, people who are schizo's get it from their parents, it's hereditary, I studied some psychology at Uni and 1 in 10 people are and they get it from their genes. So away and shoot yourself, or possibly your husband for making your son psycho...people like that really piss me off!!!!!! Trying to make me a fukkin criminal, who the fuk does she think she is!!!!


rant over.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

for some reason when you open the thread and the session times out it puts you on a random page in the threaD!?!? 

bob ainsworth is just another in a long line.... prof nutt etc nowt will in reality change or at least i dont believe in our lifetime. besides as you say the black market would be well out of pocket  not that i consider myself part of it....


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

*16 December 2010* Last updated at 10:58 GMT 
*Share this page*


Facebook
Twitter
Share
Email
Print
*Ex-minister Bob Ainsworth: Make drugs legally available*





All three main parties at Westminster remain opposed to the legalisation of drugs 
Continue reading the main story *An ex-minister who had responsibility for drugs policy has called for all drugs to be legally available.*


Bob Ainsworth, a Home Office minister under Tony Blair, said successive governments' approaches had failed, leaving criminal gangs in control.
The Coventry North East MP wants to see a system of strict legal regulation, with different drugs either prescribed by doctors or sold under licence.
Ministers have insisted they remain opposed to legalisation.
Crime Prevention Minister James Brokenshire said it was "not the answer" to drugs which ruin lives.
"Decriminalisation is a simplistic solution that fails to recognise the complexity of the problem and ignores the serious harm drug taking poses to the individual.
"Legalisation fails to address the reasons people misuse drugs in the first place or the misery, cost and lost opportunities that dependence causes individuals, their families and the wider community."
Poor 'hardest hit' 
Mr Ainsworth is the most senior politician so far to publicly call for all drugs, including heroin and cocaine, to be in any way legalised.
He said he realised when Home Office minister in charge of drugs policy that the so-called war on drugs could not be won.


The Labour backbencher said: "Leaving the drugs market in the hands of criminals causes huge and unnecessary harms to individuals, communities and entire countries, with the poor the hardest hit."
Mr Ainsworth said billions of pounds was being spent "without preventing the wide availability of drugs".
"It is time to replace our failed war on drugs with a strict system of legal regulation, to make the world a safer, healthier place, especially for our children," he said.
Mr Ainsworth insisted he was "not a libertarian" and that people should not be encouraged to use substances.
Continue reading the main story *&#8220;Start QuoteJust the fact that Bob Ainsworth is talking in this way will send strong signals to some children - a green light - to start experimenting &#8221;*

End Quote Debra Bell Anti-drugs campaigner 
But he said: "We must take the trade away from organised criminals and hand it to the control of doctors and pharmacists."
However, when pressed, he was uncertain as to how any policy might work.
Asked where people might buy cocaine on a Saturday night, he replied: "Maybe at a chemist".
BBC Home Editor Mark Easton said under such a system heroin and cocaine might only be available on prescription from registered doctors, while cannabis might be sold in a similar way to tobacco.
"Those who supplied or sold drugs without the requisite licence would still be operating illegally, in the same way as those who sell tobacco, alcohol or prescription drugs without a licence or proper authority would be currently," he said.
'Irresponsible' 
However, all three main parties at Westminster remain opposed to legalisation, with a Labour spokesman saying Mr Ainsworth's were "not the views of Ed Miliband, the Labour Party or the public". One party source described Mr Ainsworth's comments as "irresponsible".
When asked why he did not make the call while in government, Mr Ainsworth said: "I did what I could within the confines of collective responsibility."
He said David Cameron had called for examination of alternatives to prohibition when a member of the Home Affairs Select Committee but dropped the suggestion on becoming Conservative leader. 
Fear of a media backlash prevented politicians from arguing for a change in policy and a "grown-up debate" was needed, said Mr Ainsworth.
"As you can see from the reaction this morning, if I was now a shadow minister, Ed Miliband would be asking me to resign. If one of David Cameron's ministers - despite the fact [the prime minister] probably agrees with me - agreed publicly with me, he would have to resign."
Last week, Home Secretary Theresa May said the government's drugs strategy would remain focused on rehabilitation and reducing supply.
'Change needed' 
However, former chief constable of Cambridgeshire Police, Tom Lloyd, said something had to change.
"We've got so used to 40 years of prohibition which, in my experience of over 30 years of policing, has led to massive cost, a failure to achieve the primary aims, which is the reduction of drug use, and a range of unintended harmful consequences," he said.
Former Criminal Bar Association chairman Paul Mendelle QC called for a full examination of the evidence which supports drugs policy.
"Illegalising [the drugs trade] is the legislative equivalent of putting a sheet over your head and hoping it will go away," he told BBC Radio 5 live.
However, anti-drugs campaigner Debra Bell, whose eldest son William began smoking cannabis at 14, believes that he would have progressed to taking class A substances had they been legally available.
"Just the fact that Bob Ainsworth is talking in this way will send strong signals to some children - a green light - to start experimenting and I really don't think that's the way forward in a civilised society," she argued


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2010)

not in my lifetime it wont lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

or mine, anywhere


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 16, 2010)

Why does it have to be a picture of skag and needles. Say the word drugs and look at that picture. That's the image they put out to ignorant folk. They probably think were all robbing our grandmas to pay for brown.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Why does it have to be a picture of skag and needles. Say the word drugs and look at that picture. That's the image they put out to ignorant folk. They probably think were all robbing our grandmas to pay for brown.


"OK, man whatever man........just tell me where i can go,....to get what i need. Cant you see im hurting baby,....just a hit ...c'mon maaann, dont be that way. just a skin pop an i'll be straight baby".
I dont do it cause i want to, i do it cause i need to baby".

thats the vision "they" get when "they" think of any kind of user that uses any kind of mind altering substance.
but you are right ONEeyed, the pic of the needle ontop of the "smack filled spoon" does not really help.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Why does it have to be a picture of skag and needles. Say the word drugs and look at that picture. That's the image they put out to ignorant folk. They probably think were all robbing our grandmas to pay for brown.


O Aye!!! Willy I fuckin hate that too.


----------



## MasterOfKushes (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there even a grow thread still goin on here? If anyone knows vertical shit look at my journal and drop me some advice.

http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?2632-gt-gt-MJ-s-5k-Vertical-Garden-of-Kush-lt-lt&p=7402#post7402


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

MasterOfKushes said:


> Is there even a grow thread still goin on here? If anyone knows vertical shit look at my journal and drop me some advice.
> 
> http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?2632-gt-gt-MJ-s-5k-Vertical-Garden-of-Kush-lt-lt&p=7402#post7402


excuse me ?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Well that's a nice bloody intro, welcome to the thread.......I am not even going to answer that stoopid remark.

However,

1, I don't do other forums,

and

2, Try to be a bit more friendly if you ARE looking for help..................if you walked into a bar and shouted out, "Do you guys even serve bloody beer here", they would look at you and just laugh, as we are all just now.

Good luck regardless, and hopefully your journey will show you how to deal with people a little better.

Peace, DST

And yeh, this whole thread is a vertical journey. Read and learn!




MasterOfKushes said:


> Is there even a grow thread still goin on here? If anyone knows vertical shit look at my journal and drop me some advice.
> 
> http://www.verticalgreen.org/showthread.php?2632-gt-gt-MJ-s-5k-Vertical-Garden-of-Kush-lt-lt&p=7402#post7402


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

Lmao, firm but fair. Do u know anything bout light bleach? can it make ur buds grow too many hairs and go lumpy?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Good question Mr W, to be honest all I have ever experienced is a slight singe, but one of my girls did go a bit fluffy, but I put that down to the mites...ffs, light bleaching and mites, thanks DST, really knows how to look after a lady, haha. Perhaps with the light being closer the psectrum the plants gets most is the cooler blues which vegs the plant more....that's just a guess though mate.



mr west said:


> Lmao, firm but fair. Do u know anything bout light bleach? can it make ur buds grow too many hairs and go lumpy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

lmfao treat em mean n keep em keen eh D bru


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

I recon i got some freaky weird bleach lump on on of my buds lol, prolly a mantic crysalis or something lol


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

I really need to go and get more soil and stuff but its snowing like Siberia oot!!! Guess I'll need to grin and bear it. A cheeseey face may help, haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

snowing over these ways 2 bro lol. need 2 get some supplies but need a new shop, went yesterday and the guy was talking to me like i was an idiot. i mean i'm not the best grower by a long shot but i'm not a f+++in retard lol. i'm not spending anymore cash there on princables, i've spent somewhere near a grand in there and taken other friends who have spent more than me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

cheesey grins all round my heads in bits the man flu has me gripped.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I really need to go and get more soil and stuff but its snowing like Siberia oot!!! Guess I'll need to grin and bear it. A cheeseey face may help, haha.


Cheese face makes u virtualy bulletproof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll have the cheesey grin by the end of the winter!! Or at least a partial cheesey grin, eh?


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

Cheeesey faces are indeed bulletproof, cycling in the snow is also a lot of fun, except when you have a car coming sideways at you who has obviously no control, and you have a bag full of new ducting, sharp shelfs pieces, and a bag of fekkin soil. haha. Luckily I went home and picked up the 50l bag of coco after that incident. I was already at the other end of the road and the car was just straightening himself back up, luckily if he had hit me it was only a Fiat tin can so he would have come worse off!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 17, 2010)

DST said:


> luckily if he had hit me it was only a Fiat tin can so he would have come worse off!!!


too funny!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

always love a bit of sideways action


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

lmfao @ the fiat comment.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> always love a bit of sideways action


hey Mr. West that is a deliciously sinister looking Santa. Looks like he just finished the cookies and milk, sparked up a fattie, and on his way out, as he was passing Ms. Johnson's room,..... he just happen to notice...........that
Ms.Johnson.............was........sleeping....................naked!

 tell me i'm wrong.
PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 1330928 tell me i'm wrong.
PEACE!!!
-ZEN-[/QUOTE]

He does look evil and sinister lol. Hes like the warning on the back of cigerets, smoking ages the skin. lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

....if there was still a grow going on in this thread, huh

Pics, the transplant issue seems to have cleared, just the ugly lower leaves left

Here they are as they lie in the album:

*DPP (Deep Purple Psychosis)*



*Romulan Timewarp*



*DOG clone reveg from 4 week flower*



*A little something in the breeding room maybe...*


*DPPxJTR*




*Lower floor,* Westy's Mature Cheddar at the back (scrog), DPPJTR's front, right side front OG Kush, Bleeseberry Kush, Casey Jones (scrog)



*Bleeseberry Kush*




*Timewarp*



*Jigs' mystery sativa*



*Grape Ape*


*DPP X LIVERS*



*Super Silver Haze*


*Looking in*



Clones - cheese, cj, og, bleeseberry & bolo kush, and some others...dppxjtr 1,2,3



Brr


Any questions, comments, please chime in, (a modicum of sense though please)

Wherever you are, whatever you are doing, be safe, be cool, and show some love for your fellow man.

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

Loving all ur greenary man. Looks like u may have a psychosis pheno deep purple x psycho, massive leafs. Its like the quiet b4 the storm of frostyness.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets hope so lad, the leaves on it are looking sweet as, nice long jobs, def sativa dom by the looks of tricks....I have another one of them somewhere as well I think. Will check and report back shortly....just cleaned my roor, looks like my cheesey face needs to be enhanced, mhahahaha


mr west said:


> Loving all ur greenary man. Looks like u may have a psychosis pheno deep purple x psycho, massive leafs. Its like the quiet b4 the storm of frostyness.


----------



## beaujanglez (Dec 18, 2010)

siiiiick grow dude nice work!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

Look at the tight nodes on that DPP, should make for a nice cola. D, all your strains sound top notch, lotzs of potency in there. 

Is that your abode that we are looking at? Love pics of where peeps live

Have an great weekend bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

DST said:


> ....if there was still a grow going on in this thread, huh
> 
> Pics, the transplant issue seems to have cleared, just the ugly lower leaves left
> 
> ...


no questions man just admiratrion, youve got quite the line up running there bro!! love the snow pic too!

bumparoo


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Look at the tight nodes on that DPP, should make for a nice cola. D, all your strains sound top notch, lotzs of potency in there.
> 
> Is that your abode that we are looking at? Love pics of where peeps live
> 
> Have an great weekend bru!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> no questions man just admiratrion, youve got quite the line up running there bro!! love the snow pic too!
> 
> bumparoo


Cheers for the weekend visits guys. The snow pic is actually close to my office but not where I live, HC 

Off to take some pics out in the snow with the wife.....laters and have a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning D,
Plants look great dude. Was wondering, do you remove the red stem leaves during Veg or flower, they always seem to be covering a bud site.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 18, 2010)

Now thats a Beautifull thing! One day lol. (fkn wish)!
Great effort, organization and all the shit you already know friend! only the one Q ( just now ;>))! You must be gett in a sore neck by now wi all that vertigo! lol Amazing to see the the inner pudding bro!
Rep ya if i could man!


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

I only remove if I am taking a cutting, or if the leave is just past it. Other than that I just try and train and use gravity and top/fim as required. I was thinking I may top just before I hit 12/12, or just go for single colas to get the feel of the new breeds we are messing with. Always nice to know how a plant is supposed to look. And I am not overly fussed about a leaf covering a bud, as long as it's giving it energy.


Hemlock said:


> Morning D,
> Plants look great dude. Was wondering, do you remove the red stem leaves during Veg or flower, they always seem to be covering a bud site.





greenjambo said:


> Now thats a Beautifull thing! One day lol. (fkn wish)!
> Great effort, organization and all the shit you already know friend! only the one Q ( just now ;>))! You must be gett in a sore neck by now wi all that vertigo! lol Amazing to see the the inner pudding bro!
> Rep ya if i could man!


Cheers Jambo. Good stretching and exercise helps, ok, wife is calling. LAters, DST


----------



## h&p (Dec 18, 2010)

Lookin' phenomenal as always bud. +rep for the snow pic too, we don't get that stuff where I'm at haha.

Edit: Looks like I gotta spread some around first. Well, +rep in spiring man! Haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

It looks like your space is gonna be jammed again in a couple of weeks mate, very very nice. I love all the variety you have on the go. I aint popped a bean for ages. Is your SSH Mr Nice or GH? I grew GH SSH and it was awful, one pheno was really airy and i let it go 14 weeks and all i got was twigs and hairs the smoke was harsh and flavourless. The other pheno was slightly better it grew one big cola but the smoke wasn't great. But some other folk have grown it and loved it so i may have just been unlucky. 
Just looked at the pics again, awesome


----------



## missnu (Dec 18, 2010)

awwww...I can't see the pics, kinda makes it pointless to follow since I can't see what we are talking about here...but it sounds kick ass.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

i never noticed the ssh, when did that lady slip in lol. looks good bro


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 18, 2010)

i really do envy your set up lol- great looking plants as always, i'd rep you more if i could lol  Heres to fun in the snow too lol- hope u got some good pics


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 18, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It looks like your space is gonna be jammed again in a couple of weeks mate, very very nice. I love all the variety you have on the go. I aint popped a bean for ages. Is your SSH Mr Nice or GH? I grew GH SSH and it was awful, one pheno was really airy and i let it go 14 weeks and all i got was twigs and hairs the smoke was harsh and flavourless. The other pheno was slightly better it grew one big cola but the smoke wasn't great. But some other folk have grown it and loved it so i may have just been unlucky.
> Just looked at the pics again, awesome


 Hey Oscar, Just to say wayyy back when i thought GHS was 'the shit', on a visit to one of his coffee shopsbi bought his mixed Pkt. of Sativa's ( i was only looking for the Neville's Haze) and since they were ' color coated with root stimulant or some shit, and 100 / Herm. Free i thought why shell out on a whole Pkt? Anyway, to cut to the chase, Whole Pkt. were failures, a friend just finnished the last clone from the SSH which was the only thing worked out, and Big yrilder but shit smoke man! Bland NL.
just my 2 cents worth

jambo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

ive had more than my share of failures.. just seems u funny that most of them were from GHS..


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

I am pretty sure is a GHS ssh, a good friend of ours gifted me the seed and said he had a real nice smoke from the one he grew. I am quite a big fan of super silver hae strains what with it being a long standing regular in a lot of places. I really like the Silver Bubble which is up their with my fave tasting strains (I miust ask for a clone of that from my friend.)

Without starting a bit GHS discussion I have never been too sure about his coatings (I mean why bother, nature never made it that way...??!?!?!?) However, you can't knock something that is so successful. I must admit I was a bit sorry to see PRop 19 go down in the US due to similar feelings I suspect, people not wanting to loose their livlihood, fear of the larger business/corporation, etc, but really our herb is one that needs love and attention, and I think it shows in the weed you buy and the weed you grow and smoke. Nothing I get really compares, unless I have been given it by another grower, even decent strains can come out better with the right grower giving the right love. I suspect this is the same with seeds!

I really think if Cali had gone for it there would have been a split in commerical strains and high grade specially grown strains...that exists in the alcohol industry today as well. Ah well. Off to see the girls and give em some juice.

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

I jus had awee dram of green juice and im got butter flys lol


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

nice one lad, makes me want to go and take a cookie....hehehe, better not though, the wifes not even out of bed yet. Enjoy the ride brother!!!!!



mr west said:


> I jus had awee dram of green juice and im got butter flys lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Im starting to think i gave myself a pussyhole dose lol, shame i didnt not the time i took it


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hey Oscar, Just to say wayyy back when i thought GHS was 'the shit', on a visit to one of his coffee shopsbi bought his mixed Pkt. of Sativa's ( i was only looking for the Neville's Haze) and since they were ' color coated with root stimulant or some shit, and 100 / Herm. Free i thought why shell out on a whole Pkt? Anyway, to cut to the chase, Whole Pkt. were failures, a friend just finnished the last clone from the SSH which was the only thing worked out, and Big yrilder but shit smoke man! Bland NL.
> just my 2 cents worth
> 
> jambo


I've grown 2 Gh strains, ssh and white widow which was also weak and bland. WW was a good yielder though i got just over 10oz from 2 plants but like i said the weed was awful lol.
I know a lot of peeps don't like GH for a lot of reasons but i won't be growing anything from them again for the only reason that should matter and thats coz i spent 3 months caring for the plants only to be 'rewarded' with below par shwag. Thats my 2 cents worth on GH.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

on a another note.. my sper silver and arjans haze were the shit.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

HeadsUp also said his Arjans haze was one of the best he has grown. Kind of shows you their genetics are not really holding through all their product. The ssh certainly looks like a winner. I think a lot of growers cross their strains with Power Plant for yield and vigour, but that just ruins the flavour imo....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> on a another note.. my sper silver and arjans haze were the shit.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

The coatings will come off after a soak in a shot glass of water or so ive noticed. One thing about ghs seeds to having grown out some of there strains is they do and will throw out a few seeds in the bud. Which i thought was cool no need to keep a mother going to keep the strain. The seeds where few but have shown to be just as good as the ones originally purchased. Just a stoned thought lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I must admit I was a bit sorry to see PRop 19 go down in the US due to similar feelings I suspect, people not wanting to loose their livlihood, fear of the larger business/corporation, etc, but really our herb is one that needs love and attention, and I think it shows in the weed you buy and the weed you grow and smoke. Nothing I get really compares, unless I have been given it by another grower, even decent strains can come out better with the right grower giving the right love. I suspect this is the same with seeds!
> 
> I really think if Cali had gone for it there would have been a split in commerical strains and high grade specially grown strains...that exists in the alcohol industry today as well. Ah well. Off to see the girls and give em some juice.
> 
> DST


I love the snow pic! You really live in a beautiful place...

Prop 19 = "Control, Tax and Regulate Marijuana"...the name says it all...It had NOTHING to do with legalization...a scam to benefit the very few, and designed to protect those few from competition. The power given to local jurisdictions to control, regulate and tax...would make a few bureaucrat jobs in the places where they would fee the f out of people, but keep it prohibited in the more conservative Cities and towns...like all of Socal. It created additional canna crimes and did nothing to help get our brothers and sisters out of an over crowded prison system that the governor proposes to alleviate by releasing property crime offenders. Prop 19 was veiled modified prohibition supported by AgBizz and their speculating investors.

Thanks to our neighbors from the North and South we already have a split in high grade medical grade cannabis (some at least previously cali-cut-only)...low grade commercial mex...and mid-grade commercial Big Bud from the great white north...but thankfully no GMO patented seed designed to insert genetics in non patented seed like they have done to corn and soybeans in Mexico and India.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright mate! Just a Quick Q. I grew these Nevilles Haze.... It started throwing 'nannas' out in week 7, so I gave them to my little Bro to finnish off, (he's learning lol). Anyway, I carefully plucked a few of the staminate flowers and got them preserved good. 1-should I just throw what is'nt anything? or, will there be good gene's from Nev. in there? P.S the 2plants got finnished, most nanna's got plucked bud still some seed! Was a nice smoke still.

jambo;>)

P.S GHS


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not sure how long pollun will last stored normally. Once dried I keep in the feezer and seems to do the job.

You could try pollinating something, although how happy where you with the original plant? There will of course be Nevilles HAze genetics in there, but are they the best ones? Genetically the pollun from this plant will create plants with tendencies that are more specific to this plant (i.e it is not likely that the plant will produce more potent, or stronger offspring) unless crossed with a stronger plant and you only perhaps want specific traits of the nevilles to come through. So the real question is, was the nevilles a keeper in the first place? Where there traits in it you would like to see in a future plant? if it wasn't then you have got to question whether using the pollun will be worth it. My 2 bobs worth.



greenjambo said:


> Alright mate! Just a Quick Q. I grew these Nevilles Haze....View attachment 1335718 It started throwing 'nannas' out in week 7, so I gave them to my little Bro to finnish off, (he's learning lol). Anyway, I carefully plucked a few of the staminate flowers and got them preserved good. 1-should I just throw what is'nt anything? or, will there be good gene's from Nev. in there? P.S the 2plants got finnished, most nanna's got plucked bud still some seed! Was a nice smoke still.
> 
> jambo;>)
> 
> P.S GHS


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

So only if it was the shit and a last attempt to keep the strain going lol Thought so, got it in the freeze like, but proceeding to bin shortly!
Cheers mate. One step at a time right!

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

"got it in the freeze like, but proceeding to bin shortly!"
lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> "got it in the freeze like, but proceeding to bin shortly!"
> lmao


It's just like being at home speaking with Jambo, hahaha, likesey, ken, an aw that, lol....or as the Weedgies sometimes say, naw, or but! Funny how in all dialects we have a tendency to add words at the end of sentences that actually mean nothing to the sentence as a whole, yet defines the dialect. I love it!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah funny but


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

see. you are officially a Weedgie, I think a pic of Rab C nesbit in a santa outfit would be more appropriate, lol.


mr west said:


> yeah funny but


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Ill get google on it


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weegie is this what u mean, never hard that term b4???


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a few options, about as Xmassy as yell get wie Rab but.






or/





Now this one.....





And there's something about him in this one that just makes me laugh...


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weegie is this what u mean, never hard that term b4???


that is indeed it Las, not only do the Protistant and Catholics have disputes with each other, so do the East coaster and West coaster, and not to mention the Scheemies, The Toonies, The Teuchters, The Sheep shaggers....christ it doesn't end.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

cool loadsa Rabs lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, I saw that one as well in your avatar, he looks well smashed lol.


mr west said:


> cool loadsa Rabs lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Here's a few options, about as Xmassy as yell get wie Rab but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta bump Rab....


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, that second last one is Westy after he got up in the night and mistakenly drunk his alcoholic tincture...morning after fart, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

lol. i nearly left the lid off it last night so could of blown my kitchen up lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> It's just like being at home speaking with Jambo, hahaha, likesey, ken, an aw that, lol....or as the Weedgies sometimes say, naw, or but! Funny how in all dialects we have a tendency to add words at the end of sentences that actually mean nothing to the sentence as a whole, yet defines the dialect. I love it!!!


Glad to put a smile on your face mate lol Ken what a mean gadgie!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> that is indeed it Las, not only do the Protistant and Catholics have disputes with each other, so do the East coaster and West coaster, and not to mention the Scheemies, The Toonies, The Teuchters, The Sheep shaggers....christ it doesn't end.


Damn Straight D, Got to say even as a Y.O, I met some good boy's fae through west, up north ect...


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^True, i met a few ex-gadges and laughed about some of the scuffles of the past..

Don, I know Basement Lighting is a fave place of yours, but they have gone right down hill in my estimations. I order an envirolight and entered my details, same as credit card, next page > shipping, doesn't give me an option, just gives me the size of the packet so I accept and go to credit card....place order and happy as larry. "days later an email arrives > Oh by the way, you selected the wrong shipping, it's 19.95 and do you still want the order? - That's gone from 5:99 to half the price of the bulb!! So a 45 quid order jumps to 60 quid.

At this point I email as I am looking for a fan as well. i.e If I add this to the order will the shipping be the same?.................................................
...............................................
..........................................................yup, fukkin tumbleweed.

So I am pissed now and I look up my old receipt from the first time I ordered the fukkin bulb, 5.99. I ordered something else then as well and if my memory serves me right I had the same issue.

So I send dickwod an email copying my old receipt and email and telling him> oh matey, this is what you charged the last time, send me my lamp and honour what your website say's. I also went to the Worldwide Website section, selected Dutch (the whole site is in Dutch, not a problem) Went through the order and it still charged me 5.99 (I never placed the order obviously)

So now I send in the email the fact that their website is misleading, there are different prices in different sections for the same products, blah..................
..............................yup. fukin tumbleweed.

He gets another couple of days then a call and a piece of my mind. Just really annoys me that I am spending money with this company and they treat you like shit. And if the weather has crippled them I am sure they can still reply to blerry email messages. As you can tell I am pi$$ed. I have also just looked around the web and natcho, they are the cheapest, and the only ones with the 300w cfl!!! bugger.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

damn thats dirty, i hate shady businesses. theres an atm up the street that says it charges $1.50.. but on my CC statements it says its $2.50


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

ohh that is bogus D man. So no matter what your almost forced to deal with the assholes if you want the bulb that sucks man. Hope you get it sorted out. I had a similar experience just this week with the hydro source they lost my order yet still billed my card and then tried to charge me twice. Assholes. I had to get a lil riled up with them before they realized who the dumbasses where lol. 

Smoking a doob for you bru. peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

cheers guys, I am sure it will all work itself out somehow. The other mad thing, metal halides are also hard to come by, my local (House and Garden of all people) don't even know what an mh is!!! shocking.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> cheers guys, I am sure it will all work itself out somehow. The other mad thing, metal halides are also hard to come by, my local (House and Garden of all people) don't even know what an mh is!!! shocking.


are you serious dude. i cant effin believe that.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah thats odd. MH is a pretty widely used form of lighting. Youd think in the dam surely youd be able to find a MH.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh you can find them, it';s just not that common. I think a lot has to do with the way a lot of commercial growers grow. i.e SOG. No veg time really, Son T agro Phillips bulbs also have some decent blue as well.....


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a quick stop to say HIGH. Been in the cruiser, one too many beck's and a wee Dram 4 the Don n the walk up road. Catch up wi you soon though Bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> ^^^True, i met a few ex-gadges and laughed about some of the scuffles of the past..
> 
> Don, I know Basement Lighting is a fave place of yours, but they have gone right down hill in my estimations. I order an envirolight and entered my details, same as credit card, next page > shipping, doesn't give me an option, just gives me the size of the packet so I accept and go to credit card....place order and happy as larry. "days later an email arrives > Oh by the way, you selected the wrong shipping, it's 19.95 and do you still want the order? - That's gone from 5:99 to half the price of the bulb!! So a 45 quid order jumps to 60 quid.
> 
> ...


thats a bit shit really, im surprised they treat you like that really. not the first instance ive heard of shitty service from them but like i say i can only speak as ive found, they look after me a treat, mind i do spend a lot with them or have done in the past. i wouldnt get a fan from there it will cost a fortune to ship something that heavy to the dam for fans i always recommend fantronix.com if you dont mind wiring it yourself its cheap as it gets.

if youve not ordered already id check out the alternatives to the cfl t5's n the like


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

yeh, I think I will look at an alternative. If not there are other sites that sell them, I just havent seen any bigger than 200w. Not that the yins are complaining too much with only 125 like....

I got an email from adams manager kelly apologising, but not actually offering to do anything, just blaming it on the company that supply the software....aye right. it's been like that for fekkin 7 months ya toalies.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a bit shit really, im surprised they treat you like that really. not the first instance ive heard of shitty service from them but like i say i can only speak as ive found, they look after me a treat, mind i do spend a lot with them or have done in the past. i wouldnt get a fan from there it will cost a fortune to ship something that heavy to the dam for fans i always recommend fantronix.com if you dont mind wiring it yourself its cheap as it gets.
> 
> if youve not ordered already id check out the alternatives to the cfl t5's n the like


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

HEy D I'm sure you know this but I sure a hell didn't. 700 for doggies

Damn 700 bux for seeds?? 
*The Doggies Nuts Seeds Armageddon x Sirius Skunk Feminized*

*Price: $733.42***         *Feminized Seeds Per Pack* 10 Seeds Quantity: 




*Overall Rating:*




*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Mostly sativa*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Armageddon x Sirius*
*Flowering Time :* *Medium*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *Unknown*
*Height :* *Medium*
*THC Level : Medium*
*Characteristics :* *A true all rounder* 
​


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

I checked some of the Doggies nuts seeds and even if they are rare, they are soooo, over priced. I agree mate, 700 for seeds is just dumb.


Hemlock said:


> HEy D I'm sure you know this but I sure a hell didn't. 700 for doggies
> 
> Damn 700 bux for seeds??
> *The Doggies Nuts Seeds Armageddon x Sirius Skunk Feminized*
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

doggies nuts are the most expensive seeds ive come accross. the sister grow shop site is just as bad esoteric light systems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

doggies are the new jedi eh hahah 

and D, you might not want the biggest cfl you can get as its half and half it has red and blue spec just in case you didnt know, actually come to think of it, i have one going spare i got it for under canopy light but it was a pain in the harris to hang where i needed it, ill dig it out, check the spec n holla at you

re them changing the site, i think they had it setup and dont know how to change it or dont want to spend to have it corrected. sucks for the end user


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I checked some of the Doggies nuts seeds and even if they are rare, they are soooo, over priced. I agree mate, 700 for seeds is just dumb.


Well you'd certainly be pissed if they failed to sprout or ended up hermie- what exactly is so special about em- thc lvl medium - overall rating 3 ( i assume out of 5) sounds a bargain! LOL


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 23, 2010)

$700 would really change my attitude, when they can't seem to count to 10 or crush the last seed in the pack...


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

I would expect them to come round and grow em for me for that price...possibly make me a cuppa while they are at it!!! Chancers!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

£110 for 10 femmed doggies nutts blueberry during my second round hermied all over the show on me  


morning D, been on here a year today  lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Morning lad, Happy RIU day!! 

Hope Xmas Eve is is good to you and that you have been a good boy this year and that you will get a visit from Santa and will get lots and lot and lots of nice toys to play with, lol......I asked my misses for a weather station, haha, she was like, Whats a bloody weather station...."well it tells you the weather, done it love!!! But in my world, not the real world, hahaha. However, she took me out yesterday and bought me a new Griffin top!!! Fucking top notch.



las fingerez said:


> £110 for 10 femmed doggies nutts blueberry during my second round hermied all over the show on me
> 
> 
> morning D, been on here a year today  lmao


http://www.griffin-studio.com/shop/product.php?xProd=1290&xSec=68


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I would expect them to come round and grow em for me for that price...possibly make me a cuppa while they are at it!!! Chancers!!!


 Morning Mate, another chancer here! lol. Aye Doggie's nut's, you would need to be fookin Nut's.
jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> I would expect them to come round and grow em for me for that price...possibly make me a cuppa while they are at it!!! Chancers!!!


lol, same here. or atleast money back guraintee or something. and i like that hoody or "top" looks like it'll keep ya comfy, i hope its heavy duty for the price tho.. im too brok for that but if i cpuld it would be blue n grey or black. all black.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

The tarten made me lol, I duno why jus did. Looks nice and warm my gf bought me a house coat lol not tartan tho worse luck lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi People, so here's an update of whats going on in the 12/12 room. Plants have all got over their transplant shock and hot soil issue. The scog girls are stretching and filling out well. And the males and females are showing their heads. I will try and mention what have shown so far.

*DPQ Reveg*



*DOG Reveg*




*DPP x JTR Male*






*OG Kush*




*Mr and Mrs Timewarp*




*BOLO Kush*



*Grape Ape*




*Casey Jones scrog*


*DPPxJTR number3*



*Cheese BX2 scrog*



*Some yins*



*Oscar Headband*


*Bleeseberry Kush*



*Herijuana and NDB Herijuana*


*Chillberry Kush (think its a male)*


*Super Silver Haze*



*DPPxJTR Female - real looker*





*Deep Psychosis 1*



*DPPxLivers Female*




*DPPxLivers Male*





*RomulanxTimewarp*



*Jig's sativa - Male*


*Mando Berry*




*Ground floor*

*1st floor*

*two up two down*


*Deep Psychosis Male*



*Psychosis X WW*




*Ho-ho-ho, Merry Xmas to all  and Happiness, DST*


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

so many sexy young plants mate, ill of forgotten half of it by the time wel now. Lots of good looking males too, spoilt for spluff.

Hope you's have a pleasant time over the next few days>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

cheers mate, you too, and naturally, all the best to your good lass!!



mr west said:


> so many sexy young plants mate, ill of forgotten half of it by the time wel now. Lots of good looking males too, spoilt for spluff.
> 
> Hope you's have a pleasant time over the next few days>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

yes goes without saying you and ur loved ones. Its funny this time of year cuz all the fuss and stuff and its over b4 u get into it lol


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

I prefer New Year....HOGMANAY RULES!!!

Right, off to finish the box for my fan, misses is out of bed so time to get the jigsaw out....



mr west said:


> yes goes without saying you and ur loved ones. Its funny this time of year cuz all the fuss and stuff and its over b4 u get into it lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

Weeks disapear too fast when u grow pot lol im sure ill be drunk and back b4 HOGMANAY


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life D, plenty of dif strains to mix things up!!

Have a good one bru!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

wow bro that was amazing  checked it out over on the 600, my heart melted when i saw how sexy the timewarp x romulan looked  oh well, popped my timewarps into soak with my amnesia lemon. would be nice for a boy and girl timewarp 

that ssh also looks like a sexy beast, any crosses in mind? my lemon haze is crossed with that 

have a good christmas 2 u bro and anyone else that visits this page 

Las

edit - wow bro that was amazing  - the pics lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

that snowman reminds me, what did u do with all the greenhouse veggies.


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas to all.


We ate them 

We got some cucumbers, spring carrots, onions, cherry tomatoes (lots of), Leeks, various herbs, lol, strawberries (didn't do so well), 1 garlic clove (lmao) - very strong!!!....and a few other bits I probably can't rememebr. I made tomato chutney with all the tomatoes that were left, loads of unrippened green ones. Next year we will be concentrating on yields!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that snowman reminds me, what did u do with all the greenhouse veggies.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas DST, May God Bless you and yours!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas D to you and Wifey.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

My wife is getting me into Dubstep....or trying to


http://snd.sc/dz9wL9


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

cabs looking near full again D! everything looking tip top green and healthy. snowman freaked me out a bit haha

hope you n yours had a grand one lad and santa was good to all!


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Don, Morgen lad, back in the land of nod eh! Was a great day, highly recommend hibernating on Xmas. Santa was a good chav indeed.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cabs looking near full again D! everything looking tip top green and healthy. snowman freaked me out a bit haha
> 
> hope you n yours had a grand one lad and santa was good to all!


Well after getting the people at the DIY store to cut the MDF for the box, I realised I hadn't taken into acount the 15mm for the width of the MDF, fukin school boy error. Anyway, I went ahead with it, it's slightly less noisy in the house now (you can still hear it) but louder in the grow room 9it's now situated outside the cab. Will monitor and see, may change things up. The pic below shows the box that is situated below the other fan that is the ventilator for the whole house. The boxed fan extraxs into that and out of the room. Some pics...


doh!





Update from the yins, give them a few more days to get busy then they are going to be transplanted and put into 12/12.


Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

you sayin you throwin the lil wuns iin 12/12 already? that makes me feel so much better about puttin mine in flowr so soon.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

I was wondering that lol never had the chance of dooing seedlings into 12/12


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 26, 2010)

The box looks pretty darn good DST. Im betting that those open corners are letting out some exess noise. I know its probably to late for suggestions but the ends could be cut down and slid into the main sqaure screwed and glued. Ive also seen other folks line the inside with a sound proofing material just thoughts bru, It always sucks when a great plan dosen't work as good as anticipated. You still get an A in shop class old buddy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> I was wondering that lol never had the chance of dooing seedlings into 12/12


Neither have I. Was considering it with some zhars or c-4s that are freshly rooted. I have a mini sog coming up with 12 bb, think I'll throw a few of the new ones in too. Gotta experiment, right lol


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 26, 2010)

DST said:


> My wife is getting me into Dubstep....or trying to
> 
> 
> http://snd.sc/dz9wL9


Saw Bassnectar sit in with The String Cheese Incident at a New Year's Eve show in SF, Ca a few years ago and was impressed.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright mate, you need to clear some space or ? so I can P.M you bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you sayin you throwin the lil wuns iin 12/12 already? that makes me feel so much better about puttin mine in flowr so soon.


Yeh, I was sitting thinking about the sun and how much exposure MJ actually gets in a natural setting. Well in the Himalayas and most other tropical areas, sunlight exposure is max around 13-14 hours. So my thinking is based on that. So they are going in. 



mr west said:


> I was wondering that lol never had the chance of dooing seedlings into 12/12


Wonder no more lad. T'will happen ya!!



1badmasonman said:


> The box looks pretty darn good DST. Im betting that those open corners are letting out some exess noise. I know its probably to late for suggestions but the ends could be cut down and slid into the main sqaure screwed and glued. Ive also seen other folks line the inside with a sound proofing material just thoughts bru, It always sucks when a great plan dosen't work as good as anticipated. You still get an A in shop class old buddy


I lined the box with bubble wrap, then filled all empty spaces with bubble wrap. Now I am thinking I should have left some space...perhaps not. And yeh, I didn't think about putting them inside...doh. Ahw ell, I can always change as the ends are not glued.
Cheers bru!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Neither have I. Was considering it with some zhars or c-4s that are freshly rooted. I have a mini sog coming up with 12 bb, think I'll throw a few of the new ones in too. Gotta experiment, right lol


Indeedy!!!



Hayduke said:


> Saw Bassnectar sit in with The String Cheese Incident at a New Year's Eve show in SF, Ca a few years ago and was impressed.


String Cheese Incident sounds interesting....will need to check that out.



greenjambo said:


> Alright mate, you need to clear some space or ? so I can P.M you bro!
> 
> jambo;>)


On it son.

Have a good un folks,

DST


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn some of those crosses sound amazing.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks phyzix. Hopefully going to be available generally at some point in the future...oh I can only but dream, haha.



phyzix said:


> Damn some of those crosses sound amazing.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Well it looks like you have decent stock so that is certainly a possibility.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, sorry been a bit lard ass with the journal of late. Anyway, some pics to keep you going over the chilly winter weeks...Pea Soup in the Dam today.

PICS, yah.

Lets start with the DOG, revegged from a clone taken 4 weeks into flower, looks like a lovely puppy.

SHe needs a lot of lst'ing

well if MackyD's can have an arch, so can I!!!


The 12/12 troops


My DPQ mum clone, also revegged from a 4 week flowering clone....



Psycho Killer 



btw, you may see small white dots, that's diatomaceous eath that has ended up on the leaves...just for your information of course.

This is the Timewapr lady, also quite stretchy like the male. I was thinking, I am going to bend this girl over. So I lifted her out of the space she was in and due to her height I kind of bashed her on the shelf above and the LST'ing/Bending was comeplete, hahaha.


One of the shelfs (I have removed all the boys, they are on pics posted in the https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-4.html)


Ground floor shot


Take it easy folks,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

looking fantastic as to be expected lol, psycho killer looks bomb


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

I second that on the Psycho Killer, lots of bud sites on that girl!!!

Have a good one D!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

norman bates would be proud lad! or a bit confused if he was peeping into this cab hahah good work bru


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn DST!
I don't get in here often enough apparently. Your grow is looking really good and I like the 12/12 from seed plants. I have some of them going in 1gal pots and 5 RBC in party cups myself right now that are all growing nicely except I nute burned a Cat Kush and a Headband a couple of weeks ago.

Box looks good and seeing it reminds that I need to get on making one of my own for my loud ass fan, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2010)

Lookin great. i dont see you ever goin back horizontal.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 30, 2010)

Some nice Porn there mate! Dont know where to start lol. First off i've been a lazy bass. too! All's ok, just finnishing off my OLD strians to bring in the new! But gonna have to be a small op till i move in the new year! Well gonna try keep it small lol. 
Aye, you got some lovley creations going on D. Just hope the like's of yourself, Mr. West ect... can one day be rcognised for your amazng effort's!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 30, 2010)

beautiful as always bro, lush green and a healthy waxy look to them


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey peeps, muchas thankios for the visits and all the nice words....it's not even midnight and I am coming over all emotional!!!

Well tonights the night - HOGMANAY!!!! woohoo, party.

PEace, DST


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

If anyone needs a tree cutting down, just holler, I've got some new saw blades......




Stretched a bit when it went through the light reduction and into 12/12, but not as bad as the OG. Looks like some trippy leaves, sat dom, lots of bud sites and looking happy. Looking forward to this, thanks to the Fairy and my good friend, you know who you are, hope all is well and you are getting things back on track I21!!!

 DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

sexy serations D


----------



## Gprime (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great man, just spent like 3 hours reading over this. Radical Jr! keep it good bud! SUB'd!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New year DST...Hope you get your party ON!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year D mate


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Happy new year D mate


ditto and also everyone else in here.


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Gprime said:


> Looks great man, just spent like 3 hours reading over this. Radical Jr! keep it good bud! SUB'd!


Hey Gprime, welcome and just in time for Hogmanay!!!! All the best!



Hemlock said:


> Happy New year DST...Hope you get your party ON!!!!!


Just done the champagne and fireworks run!!! Off to start WW III.....lol.



oscaroscar said:


> Happy new year D mate


You to Oscar lad, all the best and many happy greeneries in 2011.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ditto and also everyone else in here.


Thanks T! The party is getting started here....firecrackers been going off all day already.

Much love to all visitors to my thread.

HAPPY HOGAMANY

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh i remember sitting in the hotel room in 96-97 new years eve. Sounds like a war going off with all the firwaorks


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

yup, ambulances have been going strong since last night, you could hear them the whole night driving around, sirens blazing. There are normally a few deaths at least from fireworks in NL....standard. 

Lots of idiots about I can tell you.

I think the wife is going the smartie way, may join, we shall see....so I will be stayinh clear of any heroic firework lighting,lol....there's always plenty legends around when it comes to setting a light to things, I tend to stand back and enjoy. haha.

The rockets I bought are about 3 foot tall each of em. Fucking huge things, can't wait to see them going off. hehe


mr west said:


> Oh i remember sitting in the hotel room in 96-97 new years eve. Sounds like a war going off with all the firwaorks


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy Hogmanay! Sounds crazy over there! Fireworks in Cali are VERY illegal...a few little ones come up from Mexico nbut mostly for our Independence Day. This leaves the average idiot no choice but to pop off a few rounds from his hand gun in the back yard at midnight...a bit scary the closer you live to the Barrio.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

have yourself an indulgant one man! take care and enjy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

fireworsk are illegal in both the states around me, but not here. i may have to buy some now that my plans are dwn the drain./.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 1, 2011)

All the Best mucker! Hope you and yours have a great New Year with plenty fun thats still in the old DOG! Pardon the pun lol

take it easy man!
jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey folks, Happy New Year. A good one was had, fireworks were awesome, and no injuries!!! Well Fireworks are illegal here as well except on 3 days of the year  They set up temporary shops to sell the stuff, and it just crazy time in those little places!!!

Peace to all,

DST


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Years DST!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new year to you n your lady D.!!! health wealth and an abundance of green/happiness haha


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Cheers Donny!!! Happy 2011


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

you too man! just out of curiosity bolo kush, is it named after that massive chinese dude that snaps the blokes back in enter the dragon?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure lad, Integra21's the man for that...it's his cross that I am trying out....could well be.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you too man! just out of curiosity bolo kush, is it named after that massive chinese dude that snaps the blokes back in enter the dragon?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi folks, some pics to start 2011.

*OG Kush 14 days of 12/12*




*DPPxLIVERS - DEEP BLUE 14 days 12/12*



*Bleeseberry and Psycho Killer 14 days 12/12*

*Psycho Killer*


*Oscar 14 days 12/12*




*Super Silver Haze 14 days 12/12*



*The Herijuana family - Blue Diesel Heri and Heri 14 days 12/12 after a week from seed.*


*2nd layer netting -Home made net with larger squares to hold up the cheese BX2 growth*



Our fireworks for New Year



 and 's to all.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

more strains than kew garden you have d, killin it bru.

cant wait to see deep blue in full swerve. you got a straight og kush there yeah? from a bean or a cut?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

it's the same og kush I have been running for a couple of years. I got the beans from a bag of OG Kush that I bought out the Grey Area...was DNA product. This is what the DOG comes from.....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> more strains than kew garden you have d, killin it bru.
> 
> cant wait to see deep blue in full swerve. you got a straight og kush there yeah? from a bean or a cut?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

ah yesh i remember now. gotta be killer to last that long in your garden.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

It is straight up old school imho...I love it.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah yesh i remember now. gotta be killer to last that long in your garden.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

Good Morning DST, Stoppin in for a look and what great pics!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi folks, some pics to start 2011.
> 
> *OG Kush 14 days of 12/12*
> 
> ...


page bump for the peeps with most posts perpage


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Yowzers your plants look wicked healthy D, ya got a hell of a green thumb. CAUTION,,,,master gardener at work!!!!!

Nice selection, I'm thinking one of these days I need to get on the kush bandwagon

Have a good Sunday D!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yowzers your plants look wicked healthy D, ya got a hell of a green thumb. CAUTION,,,,master gardener at work!!!!!
> 
> Nice selection, I'm thinking one of these days I need to get on the kush bandwagon
> 
> Have a good Sunday D!


lol, kush is no bandwagon.. it official tissue now


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks peeps, I am loving the DPP x Livers, bloody eye bursting georgousness there....can't wait to chief on some of that!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year DST brotha.  1BMM


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks peeps, I am loving the DPP x Livers, bloody eye bursting georgousness there....can't wait to chief on some of that!!!


thats some leaf shape she has there, like fat ass sativa, hybridalicious.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

they are easily longer than my hand, and like you say, very fat indeed. Nice hue to em as well...lol


mr west said:


> thats some leaf shape she has there, like fat ass sativa, hybridalicious.


----------



## h&p (Jan 2, 2011)

Lovin the fatass leaves on the Heri family DST. Lookin' like goddamn maple leaves ahaha!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, kush is no bandwagon.. it official tissue now


Wonderful T, it's hard enough for me to articulate as it is


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

Well perhaps not quite, but these BX2 cuts that I trimmed off the underside of the scrog (didn't have the heart to throw the bigger cuttings out.) I just popped them in a shot glass with water and put a bit of light brown greaseproof paper around the glass....and we have some roots, no rooting gel or powder used, just tap water. Didn't ph it (I tend not to ph anything...ah well) and just added some water when needed...2 of them have got a nice initial tap root.




Some clones...


DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

i like that method of cloning lol lazy mans way lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

man after me own heart bru if it aint broke. yins look good n healthy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Sehr nette mein freund, ihrem produkt ich nehme

Couldn't hold a candle my friend, high school foreign language class been awhile haha


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 3, 2011)

That is impressive D. My dad showed me that same method to clone his spider plants. Never tried it on mj though thats fucking cool bru.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats bro i'll be giving that a go. how long from cutting till u noticed the root


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 3, 2011)

I often do the same. I have given up on the powder or gel whether I use rockwool or not. I have two in a glass now also but I find it takes about twice as long.

Looks good as always!


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

Like Hayduke said, 10 days plus at least....the bx2's I put in starter soil are way ahead, put it that way. But good if you want to keep a few clones together and are limited for space. The BX2's do clone quite well so it would be interesting to see if some other strains have the same resilience.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey DST, just stopping in for a Hello...
Still Cold there?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 4, 2011)

hey D just come across ya page. dunno y i aint bin ere soon the whol gangs ere. the clone in a glass look awsome. weve managed a few clones doing it that way


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 4, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> That is impressive D. My dad showed me that same method to clone his spider plants. Never tried it on mj though thats fucking cool bru.


ma grandad used to have spider plant that was 30 years old. must be lot older now


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright Chavie, How you doing mate! Been up to all-sort's lol. Just to say HIGH and gonna try catchup with you tomorow Pal. P.S love the water cloning! I read they self Prop. but never tried!

Hey lil Princess! Ta' for the Rep!

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2011)

i had a question about cloning, do they like the cooler temps or the warmer??


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Oi Gadjie, your inbox is full !!!! lol


----------



## h&p (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah DST, that plant's the Blueberry x Herijuana clone, so it's kinda got those semi-fat Indica leaves. Not as fat as yours (yet?? haha) but it's easily my favorite plant. I swear that shit glows like the green lantern, man.

As do yours my friend, as do yours!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey DST, just stopping in for a Hello...
> Still Cold there?


It's funny, it actually got a bit warmer, all the snow is gone, but yesterday I went out and I felt like I had goosebumps on my face, it was bitter mate!!! Quickly ran back to the house from the rubbish bin, haha....



Lil ganja princess said:


> hey D just come across ya page. dunno y i aint bin ere soon the whol gangs ere. the clone in a glass look awsome. weve managed a few clones doing it that way


Welcome LGP, the whole gang is indeed here, the couch surfers that we are, haha. Hope you are good lass. I just love how easy MJ is to deal with!



greenjambo said:


> Alright Chavie, How you doing mate! Been up to all-sort's lol. Just to say HIGH and gonna try catchup with you tomorow Pal. P.S love the water cloning! I read they self Prop. but never tried!
> 
> Hey lil Princess! Ta' for the Rep!
> 
> jambo;>)


Cheers bru...



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a question about cloning, do they like the cooler temps or the warmer??


Try and stay above room temps min. I have my box next to a radiator and the piping that runs into that radiator under the floor gives heat to the underside of the box and creates condensation inside the box.



greenjambo said:


> Oi Gadjie, your inbox is full !!!! lol


On it lad.



h&p said:


> Yeah DST, that plant's the Blueberry x Herijuana clone, so it's kinda got those semi-fat Indica leaves. Not as fat as yours (yet?? haha) but it's easily my favorite plant. I swear that shit glows like the green lantern, man.
> 
> As do yours my friend, as do yours!


Ah, we like a nice indica dom plant h&p. My two, the Bluediesl Heri and the normal Heri are getting to that stage when I think I should be getting some internodal spacing and hopefully some female flowers!!! Vegging them through 12/12 has proven to be quite successful so far, there is little stretch to them and I reckon they would be grand as a SOG...although we shall see.

Going to check on my pollen sacs today and see how they are coming along. I certainly thinks it's time for some flower spluffing...even though I said I wwas going to do it yesterday, haha...one step at a time.

Take it easy folks,

DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Welcome LGP, the whole gang is indeed here, the couch surfers that we are, haha. Hope you are good lass. I just love how easy MJ is to deal with!
> 
> 
> DST


can any1 remember me doing this to ma girls



but withing a few days they were back to "normal"


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

woah lgp what happened there mate? good 2 see u brought em back, they looked mashed lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

ouch!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

what happend was, lmao but scary as hell the light fell on em and as u can see by the semi circle pot it burned. Could of been a flat killer if the coco had cought ablaze lol not really funny .


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Blimey, scary shit people...imagine getting up and the light had melted through your floor and into the neighbours!!! (providing you live on the 2nd floor of course.) 

Some mates of mine lived in a 2up 2 down in a small but infamous town in Scotland (lol) There whole hydro tank burst and flooded the neighbours downstairs....ouch.


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

woops lol, theres always a reason not to do hydro lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

skin of teeth springs to mind like donnys  lucky bro.

my 1m tray in the tent can hold 100L i think i'll bear that in mind to full capacity of my hydro, just in case lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol, damn lgp that looks bad yo.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

It's the new way to check your root structure, lmao...takes Dons drunk HST to an all new level hehe.


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

ehst......?


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

Lets not make that a trend eh!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

for the best believe me...... lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2011)

That bwas only a 250w hps imajin wot a 600w would of done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

scary to think man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

im amazed the plants survied.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Plants are amazing, it's amazing how much abuse they can take and still get up and fight....

Guess I need to get some pics on the go, lol.

EDIT, soz, nae pics for a couple of days....


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2011)

Nae bother


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Hows it going D, start of a nice evening for you and your lass I hope. Must be no camera for a couple of days? I'll try and pick up the slack lol with some pics of my new girls this afternoon. Got my gardening done and just finished cleaning out my garage so that I can pull my rig in. Part of the stealth aspect of what we do, don't want people to see my vehicle parked out front all winter long. Just took some pics of my jars, I'll sort through them and pick out a couple. I'll post them next to yours. Maybe we can get everyone to clutter up las's thread with pics of their jars!! 

Catch ya later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey westy we posted at the same time,,,ya must of beat me by a couple of seconds. Listening for the exhaust


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

hey you pair, folkks'll start to talk, lmao...

Yeh, lets all clutter up Las's thread, haha, it's normally Don's that gets the shite...well actually I think we do a good job of spreading it around, we're like farmer we are, spreading our muck around (said in one of those West country accents from Westy's youtube vid)

Well actually, I have just had a doob of Thelma and some blonde hash and now I am rolling another and about to head off in the pishing rain on my bike to go to the beer temple. its one of our friends and her work colleagues birthday...he's a nice bloke (he did give me a bottle of pk13-14 once, haha) So off I go into the gloom....some nice 11% IPA waiting at other end though. Sweet.



mr west said:


> Nae bother





Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going D, start of a nice evening for you and your lass I hope. Must be no camera for a couple of days? I'll try and pick up the slack lol with some pics of my new girls this afternoon. Got my gardening done and just finished cleaning out my garage so that I can pull my rig in. Part of the stealth aspect of what we do, don't want people to see my vehicle parked out front all winter long. Just took some pics of my jars, I'll sort through them and pick out a couple. I'll post them next to yours. Maybe we can get everyone to clutter up las's thread with pics of their jars!!
> 
> Catch ya later





Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy we posted at the same time,,,ya must of beat me by a couple of seconds. Listening for the exhaust


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2011)

beat them wings fairy, u can make it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> beat them wings fairy, u can make it.


lmfao! do u ride under an umbrella D?


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2011)

i wasnt calling D a fairy lol, that would be wrong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> i wasnt calling D a fairy lol, that would be wrong.


lol, oh ok .


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

It has been known, but easier to do on a back pedal break bike (I do have a back pedal break bike but I mainly ride a mountain bike)


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao! do u ride under an umbrella D?





mr west said:


> i wasnt calling D a fairy lol, that would be wrong.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, oh ok .


Fairy Elephant more like.....






EDIT: He's even got a clone under his trunk, haha
oops, that's a wand I think...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

Morning Bro! Up early today, couldnt sleep n having dreams the kind you dont want to remember but seem to mind every sec. of every one! Aye that kind of a night lol.
So finnaly getting things going wi this new grow, as you know ive got to hold out a wee bit longer, but no harm in starting the now! I will be moving home in about April like i said, but the garden is going to another home close by, prob next month. So just getting it all ready, so i can get right into it when the time comes!

stick-in chav.

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Maybe we can get everyone to clutter up las's thread with pics of their jars!!
> 
> Catch ya later





DST said:


> Yeh, lets all clutter up Las's thread, haha, it's normally Don's that gets the shite...well actually I think we do a good job of spreading it around, we're like farmer we are, spreading our muck around (said in one of those West country accents from Westy's youtube vid)
> 
> Well actually, I have just had a doob of Thelma.... hmmmmm canne wait bruda (i think the bro bit was a bit irish lmao)


oh i see a bit of conspiracy to clutter up my thread hey... lmfao bro's 


hope u have a good weekend ladies and gents 

las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

right westy et al! fat lasses pics in las journal STAT.............

have a good weekend peeps!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

Aye folks, have a gid yin. Tucked in for the evening now!! Looking forward to a chill out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol, cool. I am about to eat an early lunch. or brunch


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't believe it, the wife just text me and asked to meet me at the pub!!! there's no escape...however I refused!!! Shock horror it's true.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

U refused a pub meeting?!?!?!? somebody call a doc!!!

just in a relaxed mood today or night?


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

yeh man, really just need to chill and give my system a day or two without shoving more alcohol down it. I love those IPA's too much, and when they are 11.5% and it's like drinking juice, it get's bad for the hangovers, haha


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> U refused a pub meeting?!?!?!? somebody call a doc!!!
> 
> just in a relaxed mood today or night?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

atleast u weren't drinking this






info
http://theweek.com/article/index/209434/the-rise-and-fall-of-four-loko


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

We'll all babies checked and tucked in, just gonna get a Ruby Murray, see whats on the ideot box and get some heed nip fi the Lass!
Good job i got a nice bit blues to put me into a stupor and just nod ma heed n smile in agreement!
Have a good week-end lad's n lass's, hopefully some babies to show off come Mon.

jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

get some heed nip fi the Lass
Thats got to be one of the coolest ways of sayin I'm gonna try to get laid...LOL
Go Jambo!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

That generaly means he isnae gettin laid were we come from Hem, hehe, When someone "Nips yer heed", it means they are giving you stick, or a hard time about something.....lol. i think Jambos waiting for his mrs to drop a wee yin any time.


Hemlock said:


> get some heed nip fi the Lass
> Thats got to be one of the coolest ways of sayin I'm gonna try to get laid...LOL
> Go Jambo!!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish it was anytime HaHaHa, cheers for the handers D lol.
p.s Hem, she still cant get enough 

jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2011)

DST said:


> That generaly means he isnae gettin laid were we come from Hem, hehe, When someone "Nips yer heed", it means they are giving you stick, or a hard time about something.....lol. i think Jambos waiting for his mrs to drop a wee yin any time.





greenjambo said:


> Wish it was anytime HaHaHa, cheers for the handers D lol.
> p.s Hem, she still cant get enough
> 
> jambo;>)


LMAO thanks for the head up fellas...Funny to this dumb yank


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Once again, apologies for the lack of decent photo updates, but you know I was coming through with some pics so here they are. Week 3 of 12/12.

Lets start of with something nice, 
the *DPQ Mom reveg clone*. 



*DOG *fuk yeh!




*Psycho Killer*



*BOLO KUSH*





*SUPER SILVER HAZE*





*CASEY JONES*


*TIMEWARP*





*TIMEWARP ROMULAN or is it Romulan Timewarp??*




*White Widow Psychosis*




*DEEP BLUE - LIVERS*




*Bleeseberry*


Both of the *Heri family* are girls...

**


*DOWNSTAIRS*

*Balcony 12/12 babies*

*Balcony2 *yup. thats the super silver haze growing for the sky

*UPSTAIRS DOWNSTAIRS*


Thanks for watching, any comments or questions, well you know the drill, ask away.

Peace to you all and have a very nice weekend.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

loving all the difrent leaf shapes, that bolo thing looks weird like hands lol. Deep blues looking nice too wish my gals didnt have sucha powder problem, u can here em sniffing all night dirty stayawakes lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

man your killing it with the new strains, they all look handsome. the double serrations on the deep blue look like you could cut coke cans in half with haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2011)

Words fail me D mate!!!!
That SSH looks very similar to one of the phenos i had, i just it smokes better. Deep Blue? I guess its got Livers in it but with what? Its got the same leaf colour as Livers, how's it smell so far?

I've just thought of some words, FECK ME!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Superb strain selection you have D, looks like everything is dialed in nicely. I was going to say that the bolo kush looks like it could cut a small tree down!

Have good one bru!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2011)

Man D really Nice...Those leaves are cool.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks folks.

the deep blue is westys Male Deep Purple x Livers. It's a real lovely looking plant. Will provide a full smell expanation when I get round to analysing. I tend to water and feed with a spliff hanging out my mouth so smells are something I really need to focus and take notes on. I noticed a strong Lemon whiff from something, I think it might have been the psycho killer, lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy shizznit D youve got one hell of a variety going bro. All are looking amazing at that. Ohh and the Timewarp Romulan Is Timewarp Romulan just sos you know holmes. They are looking like they are going to be some beefy colas. I think your prob about 3-5 weeks ahead of me in flower so its cool to see whats to come. Great work as always my man.  1BMM


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn D, love the Show mate! Really got it going eh bro! The doggies look lush man and seeing the DPQ's just makes me cry  lol.
But all's really nice mate, love the look fo that Deep Blue - Livers! What's the short version of that strain? Been making a start on getting my new supplies in. Got a friend with a shit load of kit. He had some scam going on-line and got like 3 of almost everything from Digi Ballasts to tents and right down to nute's feck knows how?, but the important part for me is he's not growing and already offered me a tent ect. about a Yr. back. So now im on the hunt for what i need, I found out it was his b/day today, slipped him 3 g of a nice bit Haze, and waiting on him having a good old toke and gonna see what i can persuade him to part wi 

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

OG Kush 3 weeks of 12/12. Nice dark green, gonna be a nice run on this one.






DST


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

That's kind of how the smell from Oscar greets you....this little fat dumper producers the tightest nugs imaginable....and stinks so spicey armpit.






DST


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I grew this cut outdoor and it was a monster. These revegg clones are quite funny looking but try as I may I just didn't want to give up growing it. I have a jar of it that sits next to my bong and I love the cross of the spicey cuminy armpit smell o the hb combined with the zestyness of the cali orange. I know HeadsUp said he had got some seeds from the one he grew but this pheno has shown no nanners at all. I may just need to do another re-veg clone me thinks. 





DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 9, 2011)

nice bro. cj and ssh are my faves today  ssh looking very hazey


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

And the Heri's, the BLD Heri and the _gewoon_ Heri. grown pretty much straight into 12/12.
BLD


Gewoon


DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

i always tear up when i see an OG.. but eerything looks good. makes me feel at eaase again about 12/12 from seed.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

You know you've got your garden dialed in when it looks this good...unfortunately, I'm not quite there yet.

thanks for the link...maybe riu won't delete it this time.


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> the deep blue is westys Male Deep Purple x Livers. It's a real lovely looking plant. Will provide a full smell expanation when I get round to analysing. I tend to water and feed with a spliff hanging out my mouth so smells are something I really need to focus and take notes on. I noticed a strong Lemon whiff from something, I think it might have been the psycho killer, lol.


Cheers for that D. DPurpxLivers Got to be another one of Westy's greats! And the psyco killer is going to be er....KILLER 
So its R.U.I that remove the post's cof! I contacted them today about the matter, was already curious as to WTF was going on, then the other day i agreed with a point DST made about 'no one prrson actually owning a ertain plant or strain, and it got wiped quick shit! by-the-way rui never got back to me! lol

P.S Cheers for the good vibes for my CJ n Rep. Chavie 

jambo;>)


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know for a fact what happened, but this site was deleted from my subscription list...


cof


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

I was thinking "Big Dog's" on the site can wipe post's as they please, and others for security or privacy reason's.... but it happens alot mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

Wowsers D. How the hell do you fit all them ladies ??? hehehe sheesh very impressive bru. It seems the fairy has gifted you with the only twxr shemale so far lol. Peace homie.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, don't stress about your posts and subscriptions being wiped, it will all depend on where they are in the server, when the last backup was done, and when the system goes down they can only re-install to the last backup...I very much doubt RIU has top of the line backup and storage software, so if a site does go down they are dependant on the snapshot of the data that has been backed up...just boring IT stuff really.

Strange about the shemale. So where these supposed to be reg beans? I guarantee that some of the males will start thwoing out pussy hair!!! or I would certainly risk a bet on it, lol. The shemale is lovely though!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

whats the jackanory on gewoon heri?!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

"gewoon" just means Ordinary in Dutch. Las pulled me up about an old post in which I quite clearly stated that I would not grow something that had ovetones linking it with Heroin....so I decdie to shorten it to Heri, and due to there being the Blue Diesel Heri and the normal Heri, and what with Heri coming from a cloggie, I just called it "Gewoon"...nothing like making a short story long, haha. Anyway, that's how I have rationalised making a statement and then going back on it....Politicans do it and get away with it, so why can't I? lol


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

Like it D! Wideo!!!!  All genius's have answers to any question! lol

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

D are u gonna chance reveging a lady part clone of the tw/r? It worked on the other plant headband or dog cant remember which?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

i could do lad, she sure does look mad enough to keep!!!


mr west said:


> D are u gonna chance reveging a lady part clone of the tw/r? It worked on the other plant headband or dog cant remember which?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

its every mans right to change his mind as he sees fit or amend his words ( usually im wrong...)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> "gewoon" just means Ordinary in Dutch. Las pulled me up about an old post in which I quite clearly stated that I would not grow something that had ovetones linking it with Heroin....so I decdie to shorten it to Heri, and due to there being the Blue Diesel Heri and the normal Heri, and what with Heri coming from a cloggie, I just called it "Gewoon"...nothing like making a short story long, haha. Anyway, that's how I have rationalised making a statement and then going back on it....Politicans do it and get away with it, so why can't I? lol


s++t if i knew if it was gonna do all that, i was only joking........ lmfao  

hope ur all good?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright homie, just a quick stop by to say HIGH. Gonna nash to catch Hell's Kitch. Cant beat a bit of Ramsey for a giggle!

Stick-in Bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

haha, nae worries las, just a bit eh banter son!!!

gogs ramsey, the original current bun!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey guys, don't stress about your posts and subscriptions being wiped, it will all depend on where they are in the server, when the last backup was done, and when the system goes down they can only re-install to the last backup...I very much doubt RIU has top of the line backup and storage software, so if a site does go down they are dependant on the snapshot of the data that has been backed up...just boring IT stuff really.
> 
> Strange about the shemale. So where these supposed to be reg beans? I guarantee that some of the males will start thwoing out pussy hair!!! or I would certainly risk a bet on it, lol. The shemale is lovely though!!!


Honestly D I cant remember. Im sure i was going for regs but i think the twxrs where only available fem?? been a while and me mind is fuct lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Well here is a link and it don't say nowt about feminized!!! So who knows what Next Gen are up to. Nice pic, I hope mine turns out like that. 
http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/Next-Generation-Seed-Co./Romulan-x-Timewarp


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2011)

looks almost unreal that does lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

now thats some puuurdy lookin dope! never seen purpling like that


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

that's what I thought, photoshop?? obviously gonna be happy if I got an alien looking thing like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

aye i did wonder if it had been touched up lol not creepy uncle stylee but the purpling on the leaves look more like a deficiency than the purpling you get from cold conditions.... 

then again dope never ceases to amaze me so who knows


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

beautiful picture  

lmao (my ROMxTW) did ne make it)


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

aye, it's just a bit avatar looking that pic....one of my RomTW also didn't pop. I am glad I got this one though, looks like it's gonna be the bomb....perhaps not as strangely purple as that one, but the bomb o' the same.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah D thats the one. The Timewarp does go purple towards the end of flower atleast outdoors, so it could be real maybe. Well I hope yours turns out like that one too hehe. Peace


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Yeah D thats the one. The Timewarp does go purple towards the end of flower atleast outdoors, so it could be real maybe. Well I hope yours turns out like that one too hehe. Peace


I have read that plants that have purple in them it will come out when the temp changes 15 degrees, inside or out..???


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats a cool lookin plant DST. I read the same thing about the temp drop at night...Im am trying it now but mine drops almost 20 degrees at night but the plants seem ok with it...Ill let you know if it works for me...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Calizhar pheno thats turning red going into the 5th wk, must be from the red shiska line on the males side


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you speak in celcius please? lol....well I run a heater at night as my room is a little exposed as fresh air constantly streams into it....so not sure if my temps will be dropping that much. Perhaps I should turn the heater off...plus the dehumidifier also runs at night so that pumps out a bit of heat...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here ya go Big Boy....lol

http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Here ya go Big Boy....lol
> 
> http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


Cheers bud. Well after a little thought I figured out the following.

75f = 23c (roughly)
60f = 15.5 (roughly)

So you are talking a 7.5 degree celcius drop. Not quite as easy as just putting 15f in the convertor as it comes out at -9degrees C, lol.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I just remember 32f = 0c then interpolate...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

my lemon goes purple if i drop the temps below 15oc towards the end of flowering. didnt have any problems last time just couldnt be arsed 2 sleep in a cold room  imo it didnt do anything to the taste or high just looked pretty on a few buds lmao


----------



## SL2 (Jan 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> my lemon goes purple if i drop the temps below 15oc towards the end of flowering. didnt have any problems last time just couldnt be arsed 2 sleep in a cold room  imo it didnt do anything to the taste or high just looked pretty on a few buds lmao


Cool las, I hope mine does to, I like kissin pretty girls....lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

watch ya dont get sticky lips


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey peeps, hope you are all going to have a fantastic Saturday. Here's a few pics from this mornings water and feed.

A few of the girls are starting the yellow on the bottom leaves, seems to be the more sat dom plants in the bunch. Well it's week 4, I am watering every other day, I need to start watering my smaller girls every day now, and will soon need to pot up as they are getting mistreated and nae liking it..... Either that or they're all shit pheno's, haha.

*Bleeseberry Kush*





*Psycho Killer*






*Deep Psychosis*



*Timewarp*




*BX2 Mini scrog*


Thanks for watching....

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

loving it D that psycho killer looks very sat dom, just like the deep psycho, i reckon theres a fair deal of the sk1 genetic coming through there for sure.

have a grand weekend bru


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

loveing all the frost on the psycho killer, has it a lemoney smell to it atall? Id of got my buds up but the dont look so nice lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

Going to be a real nice top cola on the Deep Psychosis, D and all the girls look real nice for 4 weeks! I have a few that are yellowing too before the others and those will get an extra dose or two of grow nutes during veg.

Have a good one bru!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

YUM!!! Nice pics D, pass the bong bru! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

killer looks great. eerything else does as well, does the tw look like its gonna be a yielder?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2011)

Psycho Killer is the lemony shizz for sure. I already feel like bursting into it...patience.

Not too sure about the yield on the TW, due to the fact that I haven't really done anything to it I think it will be average. The Romulan Timewarp has got to be the most piney smelling stink monster I hgave come across. I feel like I just stuck my fingers into some real cheap pine toilet cleaner after rubbing it's stalk. another one I can't wait to smoke!!

4 weeks is quite frustrating as your girls are like young teenagers, all dressed up and wanting to be women, but just not quite there yet....sorry, that's the alcohol coming through, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

at the shandies last night eh D bru hahaha 

bog fresh piney stink monster is a better tag than romulan timewarp imho


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

aye lad, long night on the golden fizz...not sure if that sounded right, haha.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> at the shandies last night eh D bru hahaha
> 
> bog fresh piney stink monster is a better tag than romulan timewarp imho




Anyway, here is the Bog Fresh Piney Stink Monster herself..she def a she now, I would give it one, haha.




Have a good Sunday, and good luck to whoever your team is.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

she's got a great towering cone shape to the bud structure, shes definately a looker !


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 16, 2011)

Tidy as per. D. You got a right handfull going on there, dont know how you get anything else done man! Good Drill's one would think lol

jambo;>)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Psycho Killer is the lemony shizz for sure. I already feel like bursting into it...patience.
> 
> Not too sure about the yield on the TW, due to the fact that I haven't really done anything to it I think it will be average. The Romulan Timewarp has got to be the most piney smelling stink monster I hgave come across. I feel like I just stuck my fingers into some real cheap pine toilet cleaner after rubbing it's stalk. another one I can't wait to smoke!!
> 
> 4 weeks is quite frustrating as your girls are like young teenagers, all dressed up and wanting to be women, but just not quite there yet....sorry, that's the alcohol coming through, lol.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> at the shandies last night eh D bru hahaha
> 
> bog fresh piney stink monster is a better tag than romulan timewarp imho


 
Me and mrs badman just had a nice chuckle toilet cleaner ahahah. 



DST said:


> aye lad, long night on the golden fizz...not sure if that sounded right, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D you lucky SOB you have the seamingly only female and she is a beauty bru I think that one there is gonna be a good yeilder. I gotta get ya some male pollen bru I think ive got a real nice stud over my parts. Or not hehe. Maybe she will throw a bean or 2 herself. 

Dont wanna spam up your thread D but heres the stud himself.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks nice mate!!!!



1badmasonman said:


> Me and mrs badman just had a nice chuckle toilet cleaner ahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful girl you have there DST...I want to fondle her buds...lol

Thats a pretty boy there Mason, Iv never grow out a male...to cool.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2011)

hey *badman r u planning to flower the male?
*


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep hes in flower now GP.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2011)

hopefully urs will spluff. ive had an infertile male b4


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL really?  Thats funny GP


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

my DOG male had no pollen, lol.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm guess i never gave it much thought before. Very interesting gp and tgs


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hopefully urs will spluff. ive had an infertile male b4


WE had darling. lol fucking stud pah! hopefully well havea couple of boys to play with honey.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> WE had darling. lol fucking stud pah! hopefully well havea couple of boys to play with honey.


sounds like something out of a horror movie


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

Not quite sure how a male flower would not produce pollen...can' say I have had that experience yet, unless the sacs had not developed enough. Oh well, not too worry, there' plenty of boys around with jizz to hand out.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sounds like something out of a horror movie


not called fred for nothin mate muhahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

ayo d, how long did it take the seedlings u put in flower not to long ago to show sex??


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

How's it mate! Just on to post up the first of my DPQ's young yin's! View attachment 1389275 Just took quick snap before i left to go use this old piece of crap computer. 2 - 3 weeks and should be able to start the official grow!
Hope all's well at your end. 

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Jambo, congrats on the quick turn around.

T, well they had broken ground by the 24th of December and where on the first set of true leaves then. I would say that they have been flowering now for about a week or so....easily. A little bit longer than a mature plant that is ready to flower for sure.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 19, 2011)

Couldnt have done it without RUI


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks Jambo, congrats on the quick turn around.
> 
> T, well they had broken ground by the 24th of December and where on the first set of true leaves then. I would say that they have been flowering now for about a week or so....easily. A little bit longer than a mature plant that is ready to flower for sure.


 thx d, i was hopin mine would show by the 20th but i guess not, its cool cuz they are veggin nicely.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems to be a good way of telling if a strain is compact or not, some of mine have stretched, others haven't so much and vegged fine, but in a small way...lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i been wantin to comment on how much shorter in stature my headband is to the rest of my seedlings, they are all on 4th node but the hb is atleast 1/2 size in height.. i love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

you know its going to be a squat indi biatch!! watch for mould man!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

headbands are okay for mould in general....seemingly resistant to PM. However, the OG linneage seems to PM just looking at it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah i reckon its just my luck D bru, the nugs are that hard im surprised any air got in to go mouldy!?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 20, 2011)

How's it me old China! Got a BIG step closer to getting going today! Managed to persuade a friend to chip-in with some kit he's got, so the extra cash i save from what i can pick up can go to some other good use 
edit: P.S got the info on the Lem. Sk. from Heads Up, sounds like some funk!

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

i havn't had mould or powdery mildew, i pray i never have to deal with it. but my humidity is usually under control, if it starts to get high ill just open the tent up.


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

Heres a few of the girls at 5 weeks.

*DOG KUSH*


The vertical gansta lean....

https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1395711-dog-22-01-4/




*Super Silver Haze*


**
**


*Heri Family*
**




*Romulan timewarp*







*Timewarp*
**




*Mini BX2 Cheese scrog*




Thanks for watching........

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it me or is the time warp starting to pack on the trichs? All looking well lush mother natrure could take a tip off u lol.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL DST!!! You sure have your garden dialed in bro...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

Loving your strain selection D, your girls always look spot on! Any of these strains besides the heri going to be new to ya?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for highlighting some of your lovely, healthy ladies...they're beautiful!


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Is it me or is the time warp starting to pack on the trichs? All looking well lush mother natrure could take a tip off u lol.





SL2 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL DST!!! You sure have your garden dialed in bro...





Highlanders cave said:


> Loving your strain selection D, your girls always look spot on! Any of these strains besides the heri going to be new to ya?





curious old fart said:


> Thank you for highlighting some of your lovely, healthy ladies...they're beautiful!
> 
> 
> cof


 
Hey gents, thanks as always for taking time to peruse.

In response to HC, I have a lot of new strains I am working with this run. As for the selection above the Super Silver Haze, Romulan Timewarp, Timewarp, Heri, Blue Diesel Heri are all new to me.

Mr West, I thought the Timewarp looked like it could be a quick finisher..not sure but it does seem to be going through that cycle of putting weight on...even though not in a real fat bastard way that I would like, lol

On another note, the SSH is getting massief! Bit of yellowing in the lower fan leaves, been reading flowering reports from 8-12 weeks, haha, so fairly accurate on that.

Thanks peeps, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

lol .. my ssh went atleast 13, i stopped counting after i pulled everything else. knowing anything i ordered all sativas on my first grow, now i know im an indica type of guy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

In response to HC, I have a lot of new strains I am working with this run. As for the selection above the Super Silver Haze, Romulan Timewarp, Timewarp, Heri, Blue Diesel Heri are all new to me.

Nice! You must really be looking forward to this harvest then!! New strains are fun and usually get pretty baked on them. 

Later have a good one


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol .. my ssh went atleast 13, i stopped counting after i pulled everything else. knowing anything i ordered all sativas on my first grow, now i know im an indica type of guy.


That's what i figured T. I mean a plant that looks like the ssh is not going to finish in 8 weeks..i think seedsmans website is pissing in my pocket and telling me its raining...



Highlanders cave said:


> In response to HC, I have a lot of new strains I am working with this run. As for the selection above the Super Silver Haze, Romulan Timewarp, Timewarp, Heri, Blue Diesel Heri are all new to me.
> 
> Nice! You must really be looking forward to this harvest then!! New strains are fun and usually get pretty baked on them.
> 
> Later have a good one


Indeed, looking forward to it HC.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Morning all.

Some Sunday pics from the cupboard. Probably the last time I will take out the OG since I managed to snap a cola in the process, lol. The Engineers Dreams have been potted up although no pics from them today.

Anyhoo, here we go....

This is the *Headband Cali Orange* cross, hoping for some more stinky orange arm pit.


fan leaf on the left is a bit broon bread looking...


*Cheesey BX2 carpet,* 


*Casey Jones* also in pic above



*Deep Blue/Livers*





*DOG* peaking around the corner



The *Psycho Killer*




*OG KUSH*
**
**

oops,


*Bolo Kush* - starting to seriously lean with the weight



DST

Peace out.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

Loving the frost man, the iceman commeth or some thing lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

max page bump


DST said:


> Heres a few of the girls at 5 weeks.
> 
> *DOG KUSH*
> 
> ...





DST said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Some Sunday pics from the cupboard. Probably the last time I will take out the OG since I managed to snap a cola in the process, lol. The Engineers Dreams have been potted up although no pics from them today.
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Loving the frost man, the iceman commeth or some thing lol


cheers bro.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 23, 2011)

hey d looking lovely in ur garden bro  thanks for the update


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Enjoyed the show brother!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

everything lookin tasty bru, your ssh looks lush, how far on is she?

see youve been at the old HST aswell!!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2011)

Great Show as allways D. You got some gang together eh! Great effort again mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything lookin tasty bru, your ssh looks lush, how far on is she?
> 
> see youve been at the old HST aswell!!


me 2  lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the show guys, kinda like a private viewing, lol. Donny, HST FTW...can't believe i just typed that, haha (my wife would slap me - in a nice way like)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

How's it going bro. I think that is SO cool that your wife trained you. That says a lot about her too. My ex was a world class athlete I shit you not (white water kayaking, volleyball, soccer to name a few) haha sorry but if anyone is thinking how can you say that...for example she kayaked with Olympians on the Ottawa in class 5 rapids and we have friends on the Canadian National team that live on the river that she trained with. ANYWAYS haha I would spar with her when I used to train and that just made me think about that . She was tough as nails.

To bad about the terrible flooding in So Africa, I hope none of your wife's family or friends have been affected.

Amazing what a dif a couple of years can make. My ex was recently diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome and collects disability. The drs said she quite possibly could have used up all of the adrenaline in her adreanile gland.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

My lady is a real good un for sure. The good thing with her is that her technique is great. She fought in the nationals in South Africa but due to shortages of fighter ended up her last fight against a higher weight class and she got a real good pasting. She told me that all she can remember was the crowd going, "ooh", every so often (each time she was pummeled) Problem was the big lass just came out first round front kick straight into her stomach, winded and shitting it! Her trainer threw the towel on that fight. Now it's me that gets her to train as she is so busy working and lacks the motivation at times.

Not great about the ex, but it is often the case when we put our bodies to the extremes in life that they often just pack in! My ligaments and arthritis being a prime example...years of playing football day in day out.




Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going bro. I think that is SO cool that your wife trained you. That says a lot about her too. My ex was a world class athlete I shit you not (white water kayaking, volleyball, soccer to name a few) haha sorry but if anyone is thinking how can you say that...for example she kayaked with Olympians on the Ottawa in class 5 rapids and we have friends on the Canadian National team that live on the river that she trained with. ANYWAYS haha I would spar with her when I used to train and that just made me think about that . She was tough as nails.
> 
> To bad about the terrible flooding in So Africa, I hope none of your wife's family or friends have been affected.
> 
> Amazing what a dif a couple of years can make. My ex was recently diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome and collects disability. The drs said she quite possibly could have used up all of the adrenaline in her adreanile gland.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2011)

DST said:


> ... but it is often the case when we put our bodies to the extremes in life that they often just pack in! My ligaments and arthritis being a prime example...years of playing football day in day out.


I think it is all of the contortions you go thru watering your plants.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 23, 2011)

Everything looks fantastic D mate. So dark green and healthy. How does your SSH smell? Here's a pic of my better one out of the two.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol, heres mine from my very first grow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

even tho mine was only 22" it looks similar to both of yours.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I think it is all of the contortions you go thru watering your plants.
> 
> 
> cof


Haha there ya go cof! That deserves a rep when it lets me lol

Take it easy!!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers Oscar, I was expecting a bit more of a pungeant smell but I guess that will come. Rubbing the stem brings a fresh lemon cesty tinge out. The buds as I said are not the stinkiest but have just started developing more trichs so hopefully the odour will be enhanced over the coming weeks. I must say as a plant everything on it looks slightly bigger than other plants (like it has elephantitis), the bud structure and size are all quite large so expecting a decent yield providing those calyxes fill up nicely


oscaroscar said:


> Everything looks fantastic D mate. So dark green and healthy. How does your SSH smell? Here's a pic of my better one out of the two.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, heres mine from my very first grow.


 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> even tho mine was only 22" it looks similar to both of yours.


They all looks similar indeed T.

How did you guys find the feeding? I have started added pk13/14 as I always do and the yellowing downstairs started instantly. Thinking of holding back on the pk...



curious old fart said:


> I think it is all of the contortions you go thru watering your plants.
> 
> 
> cof


Brilliant. I often water my plants with a straight jacket on, just to make it that bit more challenging....




Highlanders cave said:


> Haha there ya go cof! That deserves a rep when it lets me lol
> 
> Take it easy!!


Rep's him for ya HC! Off to contort myself, haha.

Peace, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 24, 2011)

I done a run of SSH, i got a mixed Pkt. from GHS while still under Arjan's Hype, and out the 5 only the SSH came good. Big yeilder, and carried the haze but needed a good cure!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

i always thought mine smelt like pepper n lemons. honestly i don't remember what i was feeding. i had just started growing so i bought whatever they said was good. 1 thing for sure it wasn't deficient, all that is nute burn on my leaves i want to grow it again, and nevilles haze.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

theres a lot of strains i wanna grow since i switched to coco. Might crack out the mandalas i got stashed for the summer lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

whats that crack with Mandalas....sounds a bit African?


mr west said:


> theres a lot of strains i wanna grow since i switched to coco. Might crack out the mandalas i got stashed for the summer lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

ive just had a look in his vast seed colection an managed to find to strains he's got 5 satori seeds, 2 safari mix and 3 reg point of n returns

http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori
http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Safari-Mix
http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Point-of-No-Return

he;s gone golf so i thought i would add to ur knowledge


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always thought mine smelt like pepper n lemons. honestly i don't remember what i was feeding. i had just started growing so i bought whatever they said was good. 1 thing for sure it wasn't deficient, all that is nute burn on my leaves i want to grow it again, and nevilles haze.


just ordered some nevilles haze T 

happy burns night big D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> theres a lot of strains i wanna grow since i switched to coco. Might crack out the mandalas i got stashed for the summer lol.


I vote for your Qleaner


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ive just had a look in his vast seed colection an managed to find to strains he's got 5 satori seeds, 2 safari mix and 3 reg point of n returns
> 
> http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Satori
> http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Catalogue/Safari-Mix
> ...


Westy's gone golfing huh LPG, kool kool guess we'll have to talk to him later then. 

How you feeling these days hon? Pretty exciting!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

im getting there. got ma 1st midwife appointment on friday. but im only 9 weeks so got a long way to go


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

The Point of No return looks kind of crazy....thanks for the info LGP....so you are at a Indica flowering stage, lol...

Las, thanks for the wishes, I am a bit peeved this year as my fridge freezer broke down after New Year and I had to use the haggis I had kept for Burns Night!!!!So guess I'll just sip a wee dram to the Bard instead. 

I smoked some of the nevilles haze before and it was okay, it's like everyhting I guess, all depends on the grower. The Thai Tanic is also a 16 week flowerer...and also the Dr Grinspoon....not sure I have that much patience...or room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

theres a thread talking about the grinspoon, the overall consensus was the smoke was absolute soaring buzz but the yeild and grow time made it worth doing once.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

i saw Dr Greenhorn grow it but he never finished it for personal reasons....very strange growth and bud structure. Remided me of the Pure Equatorial Sativa that doesn't actually have buds, just calyxes growing out of the main branch....


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

DST said:


> i saw Dr Greenhorn grow it but he never finished it for personal reasons....very strange growth and bud structure. Remided me of the Pure Equatorial Sativa that doesn't actually have buds, just calyxes growing out of the main branch....


i've seen a few pictures of that (might of been the same picture) when i've been doing my haze research, really funky looking, almost almond size calexes just stuck to the branch lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

i thought I had posted but it obviously didn't work...unless you see my post on a random thread somewhere else, lol

mini bx2 kaas scrog, under cfl's at the minute, still need to get my spare ballast from my mates.


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

has that tell tale viney bush structure, lookin good bu


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 25, 2011)

hey D...long time since i been on here.... just finished two louie harvest ....
Kinda crappy yielders....Kinda harsh ... but supper lemony fuel funk.... and they were almost too dense....
Small pod like structure...unbreakible tho....
Looked kinda herm in structure but no seeds....
Also grew out some purple og that was amazing....
Ever since i lost my cam havnt done i journal...
Now im growing some skywalker og (origional og sativa).. its really popular in la.....
And i got some abusive og and Blue dream x larry og cuts from bicycle racers seed company 44seeds.. hes an riu'er
All were cuts.....
Was thinking of ordering that grinspoon also ..
Would be nice to see u grow it out first .... 
Keep up the good work D....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't wanna put a downer on your SSH but mine was awful. I flowered it for 13 weeks and it hardly had any trichs and hardly smelt of anything, a bit lemony. The other one was even worse it was just hairs and twigs and that got another week. I hope yours is better though, snow white grew it and his looked great and he said it was the business


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome update D. Im still mistified how you fit all them ladies lol. Rom tw is fkn huge. Peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers bud, the BX2 is nice, it's not quite the exodus from what I have tested and smelled, but I am still to do a 100% satisfactory grow. The last got a lot of contamination from the DPQ (learned a lesson there) so we shall see.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> has that tell tale viney bush structure, lookin good bu


Wow 323cheezy, good to see you bru. I have got to say that you appearing like this is freakin stellar weirdness personified. I was thinking of some RIU'ers when I was looking back at my journal for something from last year...and low and behold. Anyway, glad to hear the funk is still on in LA.

And just cause you ain't got a camera, you can still stop buy (as long as you got a sac of weed, lol)


323cheezy said:


> hey D...long time since i been on here.... just finished two louie harvest ....
> Kinda crappy yielders....Kinda harsh ... but supper lemony fuel funk.... and they were almost too dense....
> Small pod like structure...unbreakible tho....
> Looked kinda herm in structure but no seeds....
> ...





oscaroscar said:


> I don't wanna put a downer on your SSH but mine was awful. I flowered it for 13 weeks and it hardly had any trichs and hardly smelt of anything, a bit lemony. The other one was even worse it was just hairs and twigs and that got another week. I hope yours is better though, snow white grew it and his looked great and he said it was the business


No worries oscar, i can tell you didn't dig it. My one just keeps getting bigger. It has started to lean now and has been tied to the shelf for safety purposes, I can handle nose dives from 500ml pots, but not fron that big mofo. We shall see, it was gifted to me by a good fairy friend and I have always loved silver haze so i am gee'in it a try. so far not an amazing amount of trichs but it is only 5 1/12 weeks.



1badmasonman said:


> Awesome update D. Im still mistified how you fit all them ladies lol. Rom tw is fkn huge. Peace 1BMM


Cheers brother Masonman. glad I can still mystify someone, lol.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

sure as hell impress me 2 bro how u fit them all in. as someone once said to you, you must be a contortionist to be able to get to the back ones lol


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i always thought mine smelt like pepper n lemons. honestly i don't remember what i was feeding. i had just started growing so i bought whatever they said was good. 1 thing for sure it wasn't deficient, all that is nute burn on my leaves i want to grow it again, and nevilles haze.


 Well it was the Nev's seed that i bought the mixed pkt. of 100/ Herm. Free beans for, and apart from the Arjan's 1 not germing, the Strawberry germed but died as a young runt seedling, the Hawaiian Snow flowered for near 3 months ant gave up nothing lmao, and the Neville's Haze Hermed! So the SSH was only return i got out the whole Pkt. But have to say again it was a good Plant.
Neville's Haze is fire eh man! Don't know if "Mr. Therepy Man" is still running it?

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Well it was the Nev's seed that i bought the mixed pkt. of 100/ Herm. Free beans for, and apart from the Arjan's 1 not germing, the Strawberry germed but died as a young runt seedling, the Hawaiian Snow flowered for near 3 months ant gave up nothing lmao, and the Neville's Haze Hermed! So the SSH was only return i got out the whole Pkt. But have to say again it was a good Plant.
> Neville's Haze is fire eh man! Don't know if "Mr. Therepy Man" is still running it?
> 
> jambo;>)


i bought the sativa gh pack, all of them under performed. but i had some g13 freebies that did great.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i bought the sativa gh pack, all of them under performed. but i had some g13 freebies that did great.


I hear you there man! The whole pkt. was a nightmare for me mate! ( lesson's learned ). Nice one on the G13 though 
Thanks for Rep. I need to spread some b4 i can hit you back lol.

Whats happening D. Catch up wi you later holmes! Doing the School Run (after wakey bakey offcourse)!

jambo;


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 27, 2011)

DST my Brother!! Wat's the word??
I am mixing my prize SLH pheno with my 'Sex On Legs' Magic Bud Pheno..
A little Ninja might sommersualt flykick some ur way..
(Once they work out the kinks of course..)
It will be a Purple Super Lemon Haze..
Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> I hear you there man! The whole pkt. was a nightmare for me mate! ( lesson's learned ). Nice one on the G13 though
> Thanks for Rep. I need to spread some b4 i can hit you back lol.
> 
> Whats happening D. Catch up wi you later holmes! Doing the School Run (after wakey bakey offcourse)!
> ...


Not too much lad, just keeping heid doon ya ken!!



XxNinjaxX said:


> DST my Brother!! Wat's the word??
> I am mixing my prize SLH pheno with my 'Sex On Legs' Magic Bud Pheno..
> A little Ninja might sommersualt flykick some ur way..
> (Once they work out the kinks of course..)
> ...


The Bird is the Word!? lol. Hey Ninja, thanks for stoppin gin, good to see you got through the soggy spell down under. Please drop by our Breading Thread and tell us all about your cross? https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5026758

Peace, DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Not too much lad, just keeping heid doon ya ken!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol I was going to ask: What's the word (Other than the Bird), but i Don't know what the idiot box in your part of the world plays & i wasnt sure if you would get the reference.. I will stop in when i've got a bit more time, i'm finally getting on top of things here @ the new house so i'll be around more in future, just here tonight to say Hi.
Peace


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy House Warmings....


XxNinjaxX said:


> Lol I was going to ask: What's the word (Other than the Bird), but i Don't know what the idiot box in your part of the world plays & i wasnt sure if you would get the reference.. I will stop in when i've got a bit more time, i'm finally getting on top of things here @ the new house so i'll be around more in future, just here tonight to say Hi.
> Peace


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright mate, just stopping in to say HIGH. Had a really busy day man, catch up wi you soon man.

peace


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning people, well after cleaning the cobwebs from this thread I thought I should post a few pics to brighten it up.

So this is week 6 flower for most of the girls, there are a few that are in at a around 3 weeks, not 100%, they went into 12/12 straight away so will just keep an eye on that lot. Nothing major to report, I have put the super silver haze and the pyscho killer into bigger pots, and potted a few of the 12/12 ups as well. They were drinking the water very quickly and sitting dry for half a day before the next watering so the upotting is only going to make them happier.

Other than that, I finally picked up my my spare ballast from my friends, realising that I had already picked the ignitor up before, now I don't know where that is (it's quite an old ballast and the ignitor is seperate) So the mini cheese scrog is still under the cfls and the new veg space is yet to be lit up. The hunt is on for the ignitor today.

Here's a few pics.

Mini cheese scrog EDIT: this is around week 1 of flower, these clones were rooted and went straight into 12/12, they have filled the screen out reasonably well so far, still training.


Super Silver Haze



Bleeseberry Kush




Timewarp




I previously posted this pic when it first went into flower and I was convinced as a clone it was a headband/cali orange, (I never labelled it naturally, lol) However it is 150% cheese, haha. BX2 Cheese




Romulan Timewarp


That's it for just now, more pics tomorrow probably.

Cheers, thanks for watching and have a nice Saturday.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking grade "A" as ever mate. What a shame about the bx2 cheese lol, kinda like losing 20pence and finding a quid. The ssh is a towering monster, has she the lemon odour?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

aye lad, she's getting their with the lemon smell, I think she'll start turning soon, there are at least some trichs on it now.



mr west said:


> Looking grade "A" as ever mate. What a shame about the bx2 cheese lol, kinda like losing 20pence and finding a quid. The ssh is a towering monster, has she the lemon odour?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love those long colas!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you, SL2 and myself are on week 6 lol. Anyone else??

Is the Romulan Timewarp a cross of yours, it looks like great plant structure.

Thanks for the pics, everything looks great as usual. The bar is kept high in this group


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2011)

daaaamn D bru your SSH is kickin up a gear eh!? love the heabenly halo round it too class mate. the rom timewarp looks like you could fell trees with the serrations. 

kush is mos def the new black man, folks have been feeding back!!

have a good weekend bru!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning people, well after cleaning the cobwebs from this thread I thought I should post a few pics to brighten it up.
> 
> So this is week 6 flower for most of the girls, there are a few that are in at a around 3 weeks, not 100%, they went into 12/12 straight away so will just keep an eye on that lot. Nothing major to report, I have put the super silver haze and the pyscho killer into bigger pots, and potted a few of the 12/12 ups as well. They were drinking the water very quickly and sitting dry for half a day before the next watering so the upotting is only going to make them happier.
> 
> ...


all looking super tasty as per usual mate..id say id rep you but cant and probably owe you all about 100 by now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaamn D bru your SSH is kickin up a gear eh!? love the heabenly halo round it too class mate. the rom timewarp looks like you could fell trees with the serrations.
> 
> kush is mos def the new black man, folks have been feeding back!!
> 
> have a good weekend bru!


 Lol, the new black man.. so now i'm outdated lol. Lookin great D!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely picture show D!!!. That SSH cola is a long mofo lol. All that just got me in the mood for a smoke session haha peace bru.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I hope you all had a good Saturday night. I was out yesterday and I got a bean from the so-called Original Sour D. A friend of mine got it frmo a bud that was sent over the California and he found that seed in it. May be a cross contamination of some sort but I'll may be give it a go at some point. The weed came from the owner of Cali Connection seeds by all accounts.

Here's my Sunday update pics for you all. Enjoy the show.

Lets start with the *DEEP BLUE *I can't wait to pull her panties down and give her a Mr Tickle, lol.




Moving onto the *Psycho Killer - number 1*




*PSYCHO KILLER number2*



*DEEP PSYCHOSIS mofo!*



The *PSYCHOTIC WIDOW* limited edition, lol


 


*DPQ *Deep Purple Querkle



*THE HERI FAMILY*

BLD HERI

gewoon Heri


Looking in.....................


And this little cubby hole is going to be the home for Super Mum. More details of her coming soon...


Peace and have a nice and chillaxed Sunday.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

hey bro, morning  sweet updates bro. seen u been busy urself with a little "love shack" type thing for ur mother  cant wait to see a picture of the ssh when she's finished thats gonna be a beast of a cola


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

Morning D awesome set of pics again! Purty kool bout the sour diesel seed gl with that one for sure huh?! Ive never smoked any diesel but the casey is half east coast sour d so I'm looking forward to that  Hey does westy's casey look like its mother?

All those new strains coming down soon, very very nice!!! Looking forward to hearing about them!

You have a good one too brother


----------



## PANGcake (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL...just lol!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 30, 2011)

Bravoooo!!! DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

hell yea bru! i wonder who super mom will be.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2011)

My guess is a multi-headed hydra...several different strains grafted to one plant.


cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Big "D" knows how to maximize his space...


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 30, 2011)

hello DST - thanks for the link. I'm sub'd my dear. I could never find your thread - I could only find you other people's threads... lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

The PSYCHOTIC WIDOW, looks fucking mad mate, did u not clone it then is that why its a limeted edition?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

yup, pretty much so mate, bit bummed because it does look mad indeed, haha, quite psychotic. I think there was still aonther bean left though! I could always go for a 6 week clone reveg  all I seem to spend my time doing these days, lol, revegging.



mr west said:


> The PSYCHOTIC WIDOW, looks fucking mad mate, did u not clone it then is that why its a limeted edition?


The romulan timewarp was look particularly evil this morning!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

cracking update bro, whats going into fritzels cupboard!?!?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright Bro! Just stopping in while Ive got a wee shot of this comp. Took the dive and the DOG is in mate! Thanks for the asurence 
P.S Now i got the Pic.thing worked out next one will be THE VIEW.
jambo;.)


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

Good stuff Jambo. Here's to some DOG success.

Hey Don, that's going to be my super moms home. Will be trying my hand at grafting some of my clones together for future number purposes.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw a vid on that somewheres where a fella had like 5-6 strains on one mother and he had like 5 mothers total. Loads of varieties all from a handful of mothers. Cant wait to see this one D.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

ooooh errr mrs a multi strain momma, this is going to be interesting, ive only seen one vid of it ( 1BMM, i think it was in the 600 a while back!? )and the plant was huge, almost defeated the purpose. im sure youll do better. i wonder if you could borrow aspects from ninja's tech. 

props man.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

it has been done at the dampkring,(video urban gardener i think) and I will be aiming for as small as possible. But size is not the issue, numbers are though.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh errr mrs a multi strain momma, this is going to be interesting, ive only seen one vid of it ( 1BMM, i think it was in the 600 a while back!? )and the plant was huge, almost defeated the purpose. im sure youll do better. i wonder if you could borrow aspects from ninja's tech.
> 
> props man.


The Rom TW


DOG


Peace, DST


----------



## Widowess (Jan 31, 2011)

subbed up man peace


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey D just stoppin in to say hello and take a peek!!
Hope you are well!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

Im so glad you wound up with her D. Such excellent care. You set the bar high for us bru  Dog looks top knotch aswell!!! done swellin your mellon hahahah. peace 1BMM


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Widowess said:


> subbed up man peace


Welcome Widowess.



Hemlock said:


> Hey D just stoppin in to say hello and take a peek!!
> Hope you are well!!


I am good thanks Hem. Cheers for stopping in.


1badmasonman said:


> Im so glad you wound up with her D. Such excellent care. You set the bar high for us bru  Dog looks top knotch aswell!!! done swellin your mellon hahahah. peace 1BMM


She's a darlin for sure. I hope we get a couple of beans but I also hope she hasn't jizzed herself too much!! Doesn't look like it.

Cheers for the visits everyone.

Laters,

D


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright mate! Tidy R x TW man! I know ive no been on much latley, but catch up with you soon Bro! 

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Many thanks my friend! That was all very interesting and enlightening as well lol. I thought it was an actual area but it's a coffee shop! That you know well!!

I haven't seen the HT article but I was on H3ads forum last night, seems like a real decent guy and didn't make a big deal about the politics of it all like some other cry baby breeders I know. I'll throw up a link, I haven't watched it all yet but you should recognize it : !)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZM2ZqHTWSE


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

i have seen the video before, but I had to laugh at the comments. Watch the video again and see if you can spot the Spider Mite crawling across the bud 4:35-37seconds. lol


Highlanders cave said:


> Many thanks my friend! That was all very interesting and enlightening as well lol. I thought it was an actual area but it's a coffee shop! That you know well!!
> 
> I haven't seen the HT article but I was on H3ads forum last night, seems like a real decent guy and didn't make a big deal about the politics of it all like some other cry baby breeders I know. I'll throw up a link, I haven't watched it all yet but you should recognize it : !)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZM2ZqHTWSE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

that rom time warp looks like she means business bru. going to be beast when shes done.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning mate! Sort of a Christmas Eve morning for me lol. Know you'r gonna be busy mate so catch up soon bro 
edit: Great Link H.C, the CJ look's tidy man!

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

dunt get me looking for spider mites, Ive still got the heebie geebies fucking bastads


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

took me about a month to stop itching after the last attack!


mr west said:


> dunt get me looking for spider mites, Ive still got the heebie geebies fucking bastads


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

i havnt had em recently, maybe its the weather. but these damn gnats man , ugh cant even say anything they are just there..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

hot shot strips guys seriously use it and throw it. stone cold kills those beasties for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

i keep hearing that, would i find it where hotshot spray is?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

errr probably or amazon carry them http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Shot-5580-Unscented-Repellent/dp/B0019BK8AG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh cool, i can get those from wal-mart.. r+ep..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i havnt had em recently, maybe its the weather. but these damn gnats man , ugh cant even say anything they are just there..


Hey tryna whats going on man! Yeah spider mites don't like the cold. They will still attack and infest a plant but when its colder they don't travel from plant to plant like they do when it's warmer. I was at the hydro store yesterday, but forgot to ask if they had gotten a product called Gnatgo back in stock. Its a powder you mix with water and poer it into your soil, it kills the larvae and eggs of fruitflys, gnats and thrips

Later man,,,just started smoking a bowl of Calizhar. First time! I'll let everyone know how it is!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey tryna whats going on man! Yeah spider mites don't like the cold. They will still attack and infest a plant but when its colder they don't travel from plant to plant like they do when it's warmer. I was at the hydro store yesterday, but forgot to ask if they had gotten a product called Gnatgo back in stock. Its a powder you mix with water and poer it into your soil, it kills the larvae and eggs of fruitflys, gnats and thrips
> 
> Later man,,,just started smoking a bowl of Calizhar. First time! I'll let everyone know how it is!!


thx for the info. enjoy the caliz as we damn sure love the pics.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2011)

The hot shot no pest strips work well. I had two in the garden area and it would give me a headache, so I had removed one until I saw the spidermite and there are two in the garden again...and I don't stay in there over 15 minutes at a time.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

hey lads, i vent into my living area are they not a good idea then?


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2011)

not advisable on a long term basis from what I have heard las...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

aye short term should be fine i think i hung mine for about a week or so, you need to hang them at plant level preferrably amongst the girls. if you can knock your fan off for an hour here n there.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to vent by opening the door to the grow room...I had covered the windows from leaking any light =) The whole apartment smelled from week 3 and forward...sometimes even outside to the apartment. Good 4 me I either have understanding or unaware neighbours...now w tent and filter n shizz...it smells NOTHING...me happy!

It's ur call Las!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> I used to vent by opening the door to the grow room...I had covered the windows from leaking any light =) The whole apartment smelled from week 3 and forward...sometimes even outside to the apartment. Good 4 me I either have understanding or unaware neighbours...now w tent and filter n shizz...it smells NOTHING...me happy!
> 
> It's ur call Las!


man oang, my people used to smell my house from across the steet, but my nose was blind to it. i need to get like u but i keep procrastinating


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright mate! Had a right bunch of b.s with the B.Lighting bam's most of my free time today so I hope your's has been less hassle mucker!
Speak Soon Bro


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i havnt had em recently, maybe its the weather. but these damn gnats man , ugh cant even say anything they are just there..


Hey mate, aye the gnat's! I'm using Gnat Off which for sure kills them but by that time they have got to somewhere else (usually bog hahaha) and a month later just return to the garden! Ive also got Plant Vitality + Which is supposed to be the shizzle for the mites and many other benifits. Been lucky enough not to have them since i did'nt know what they were lol.
Just my 2 cent's man! Hope you'r


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

calm before the storm in here i can tell.... killer frosty update inbound, i can feel it in me bones


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, i was just about to come in here and ask him what he was up to, lol. i'm sure you have been up to something D.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

He posted in the club 600 that he was going to be out of pocket for a few days.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah he's out of the manor for the weekend  hope ur having a good one D?


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 5, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Hey mate, aye the gnat's! I'm using Gnat Off which for sure kills them but by that time they have got to somewhere else (usually bog hahaha) and a month later just return to the garden! Ive also got Plant Vitality + Which is supposed to be the shizzle for the mites and many other benifits. Been lucky enough not to have them since i did'nt know what they were lol.
> Just my 2 cent's man! Hope you'r


Just wanted to add my "recipe" to a fly(gnat) trap! In my "garden"(lol sounds so fancy, it's a fkn tent ^^) I have 2 traps, both on the floor. It's simply 2 party cups half filled up w mango juice and added bout 5 drops of dish soap. works 100%! in a day or 2 there will be lots of lost souls in ur cups...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

i just saw something about using tobacco juice for pest? would that be good?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> Just wanted to add my "recipe" to a fly(gnat) trap! In my "garden"(lol sounds so fancy, it's a fkn tent ^^) I have 2 traps, both on the floor. It's simply 2 party cups half filled up w mango juice and added bout 5 drops of dish soap. works 100%! in a day or 2 there will be lots of lost souls in ur cups...


Was going to do the same kind of thing using mollasses!
Yea, TGSS, ive heard soap (carbolic) or tobacco juice! lmao but they's a danm pest alright!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

man i can only imagine what tobacco juice smells like  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, ive made my own accidental,Lazy-ental tobacco juice a few times. Not good


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

This journal is severely lacking in something....oh yeh, pics of sticky buds. So here's some for ya:

*Bleeseberry Kush*



*SSH*


*BX2 Cheese*




*DOG mofo...*


trichs on the leaf on the left are almost all amber...at week 7 and a bit?!?!?! early finisher




*Romulan Timewarp*


*Gewoon Heri.....*

filling out and frosting up...heri


*my little babs*


Will get more up later on at some stage in the future (haha, could I be less precise..)

Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome back D my friend. Trust all is well...always love seeing pics of your garden!

Have a good one!!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

wow never knew you had a journal :/. So much goodness in here.
Great job man


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Welcome back D my friend. Trust all is well...always love seeing pics of your garden!
> 
> Have a good one!!


Thanks HC, was nice to come back to the girls. And also catch up with RIU, been over oggling your beauties as well mate, sweet as apple pieness!! lol.



mane2008 said:


> wow never knew you had a journal :/. So much goodness in here.
> Great job man


welcome bru, this is my little home away from the 600. Good to have you over here. I have been meaning to ask you what you thought of the Tangerine Dream?


----------



## MediMary (Feb 8, 2011)

great threads as always DST+1


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

well I'm only day 16 into veg so far. the one in FF soil is doing alot better than the one in roots organics. actually just started lst on both of them. i was originally going to top one of them but decided not to.growth rate is average, but i'm anticipating a heavy kick-start soon. Going to be a long time before I 12/12 them. like mar. 20. The germ rate wasnt so good, maybe a bad batch. only 60% and 40% sprout rate. I'll be getting another batch soon for some serious pheno hunting.

I know theres a very tall and lanky pheno out there though just recently saw a about 4week old tang. Dream the other day on here. internodal spacing was huge as shit. maybe his light was too fa though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

holy shit you dont dissapoint bru. bet they seemed like double the size sinc eyouve been away. damn fine work D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome back D, looks like your \babies did fine in yer absence. +rep


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> This journal is severely lacking in something....oh yeh, pics of sticky buds. So here's some for ya:
> 
> *Bleeseberry Kush*
> 
> ...


What a show Bro! So that's your babies lol
Talk Soon mate

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

wow D great update bro, super sexy ladies  loving the SSH doing her own thing, trying to get in ur tool box by the looks of things, she's not scouce is she lmao  (i'm joking folks)


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy Moly D that SSH is doing the gangsta lean lol. Looking mighty fine bru!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> well I'm only day 16 into veg so far. the one in FF soil is doing alot better than the one in roots organics. actually just started lst on both of them. i was originally going to top one of them but decided not to.growth rate is average, but i'm anticipating a heavy kick-start soon. Going to be a long time before I 12/12 them. like mar. 20. The germ rate wasnt so good, maybe a bad batch. only 60% and 40% sprout rate. I'll be getting another batch soon for some serious pheno hunting.
> 
> I know theres a very tall and lanky pheno out there though just recently saw a about 4week old tang. Dream the other day on here. internodal spacing was huge as shit. maybe his light was too fa though.


I am amazed that a strain that won the HTCC has so many phenos, and is still kicking out lanky pheno's as well....as you say, may have been the grower.



MediMary said:


> great threads as always DST+1


Muchas gracias por favor



Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit you dont dissapoint bru. bet they seemed like double the size sinc eyouve been away. damn fine work D


My clones certainly did, they were all bent over and squashed in me clone box....lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome back D, looks like your \babies did fine in yer absence. +rep


Cheer T, good to be back with my stash.



greenjambo said:


> What a show Bro! So that's your babies lol
> Talk Soon mate
> 
> jambo;>)


Mature-ish babies!



las fingerez said:


> wow D great update bro, super sexy ladies  loving the SSH doing her own thing, trying to get in ur tool box by the looks of things, she's not scouce is she lmao  (i'm joking folks)


Good one las, but nae worries bru, I am keeping my beady eye on it.



1badmasonman said:


> Holy Moly D that SSH is doing the gangsta lean lol. Looking mighty fine bru!!!


I just hope she produces a nice smoke, would be a bit of a bummer to have so much and it to be pants...I have heard a few stories of unsatisfied peeps. 

Thanks for all the visits guys, it is much appreciated as I know most of you are all 600 as well. Sweet. Going for my UK 420 as I missed the NL one....

DST


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 8, 2011)

mmmm...plant porn!  

nice pics fotomaster D.

here are 2 pics of my fly/gnat traps discussed earlier in ur thread:



poor younglins...



there is probably two or three times the amount of flies in the cup than U can see....thick mango juice + 5 drops of dish soap!


pce

//Pc


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice one Pang, think I'll be giving that a go. I just squashed about 5 that where flying around my small reading light in my potting shed!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

PANGcake said:


> mmmm...plant porn!
> 
> nice pics fotomaster D.
> 
> ...


 Like i said Plant Vitality + man if not gnat off for sure , you smelt that stuff! think it would kill anything! Got wee drop mollasses in small cup withs some fairy lqd. And one gnat in it in 2 day's! That's after the pots got a good dose of the Gnat off like! But goot luck with them mate, if only few pots put an inch of sand on topsoil, they can;t get through it  

Catch up soon DST
jambo;>) 'stringer'


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 8, 2011)

DST - I'm growing SSH too - it's nice to know I'm not the only one who has that shit growing sideways and out of control!! it's the only one of my strains that does it.... kills me... LOL.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Kiki, thanks for stopping by, she sure does look like a monster that is only getting bigger. Have a nice one my sister, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

Afternoon Mate, had a right busy morning too man! non-stop. Like i said lovely shot's there mate! Got the (Bx2. FW's MChedder) as my home page Pic. lol. Me garden's coming along, still on phone to PayPal to get my las of my shopping list, bank is putting a stop on my card for on-line purches's! Bet its the "douche bag's from B.L, so just nipping out to catch the on-line fraud guy at me bank before it shut's! What a run-aroung eh man!
Catch up soon Bro!

Hope you'r SSH is tidy Kiki Lass, sound's like its growin in the classic SSH way lol ( arm's like baseball bats that if not supported would pull themselfs off the stem....kind lol

Jambo;>)


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 9, 2011)

Im smoking SSH...daym! been doing so past week and I havent gotten much done


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

All i can say is, if the SSH is better than the Silver Bubble (one of my personal faves) then I will be shocked....


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Well after searching around I still couldn't find the ignitor for my old 400 w ballast so I had to go out and buy another ballast - fek! Anyway, picked one up at the local winkel for 30 groats along with a legrand timer as I'll be running a few things from the one timer so want to make sure it has the juice. So the mini kaas scrog has now got a 400 beaming down on it, I hope the temps don't get too much in that wee 60x60cm tent Anyway, it's just for this run.
I also set up the surrogate Mums to be that are waiting to be transformed into the super Mum....just trf the cfls down to a wee cubby hole underneath my tent.
I then managed to take a few quick snaps of the OG kush and the Deep Psychosis.

I was checking the Timewarp and although it looks finished I am not sure that it is going to produce a lot...we shall see, it was in a tiny little pot after all, lol. Anyway, that's had a flush today and will get another water then starvation and a happy funeral for the lady. Funnily enough I didn't take any pictures of it, ah well.

So here are some of the pics...

mini BX2 kaas scrog with hps glean...


Crap pic of the new cellar for the Mums....



Og Kush - this stuff is the shit...the clone I gave to the Grey Area returned the first of its flowers and I got to smoke some of it. All I can say is the next day I had an og hangover, narcotic as hell and a moorish earthy smell and taste with heavy fuel undertones! Forget the OG18, lol. The muts gonads for sure.







Deep Psychosis




So that's it. Oh, I also had a quick squizz at the Romulan timewarp buds that I spluffed with that hunky US Romulan Timewarp jizz that managed to fly piggy back with the Fairy on her travels. Looks like we could have some receeding and crinkling hairs there. I reckon I am going to give the thing at least another 2 weeks anyway, then I'll be leaving the bottom branches with the spluffed buds to cintune along with the SSH. By that time we should have some decent seed formation. I was thinking about the following run and it is probably going to be a full seed run, or at least a large porportion of seeds. Straight into 12/12 as well. We shall see about further plans anyway, rambling stoned after my joint of headband, lol.

Laters, DST

just wanted to add...the Deep Psychosis probably has some of the hardest tits I have felt....I mean buds goddamit. I alomst thought they were fake. I think it may be a quick finisher as well...


----------



## bajafox (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice OG Kush DST, I'm dying to get my hands on one. Attitude finally stocked it again but I was too low on funds to order it

Gonna try and get a DOG clone from Dezracer soon


Good shit DST


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

which breeder is doing the OG Kush seeds? are they regs?


bajafox said:


> Nice OG Kush DST, I'm dying to get my hands on one. Attitude finally stocked it again but I was too low on funds to order it
> 
> Gonna try and get a DOG clone from Dezracer soon
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

How's it going my friend! Nice scrog setup that's a good use of that space and should look pretty sic when they are done, screening can be wicked efficient!! Shouldn't be a problem with heat if its an air cooled hood but if it's not... Nice looking calyxs on the OG and good ratio to leaf also and the calyx on the DP are off the chart, I'll can see why they are such hard nugs lol.

You grow some very fine strains D, Looking top notch!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

One Word, is that the O.G clone you crossed with the H.B to make the DOG ? Sure hope so mucker 
P.S I could have gave you one of they 400 starters last week-end when i saw you mate! To Much talking eh chav.

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Reserva Privada(DNA Homies) is selling the OG Kush.. and by your description i have to order it again. i had no idea u were still growin it.
i think she is fem only http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html ..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Nice OG Kush DST, I'm dying to get my hands on one. Attitude finally stocked it again but I was too low on funds to order it
> 
> Gonna try and get a DOG clone from Dezracer soon
> 
> ...


nice to see DOG markin its territory, its some fa' sho fire. youll enjoy it. im down to my last seed it looks to be starting flowering(12/12 from seed) n im scared to clone her.. which would mean topping. so im gonna have to reveg.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 9, 2011)

Great news D. That fairy sure gets around lol and awesome update aswell dude. That psychosis looks mighty tempting peace bru!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> All i can say is, if the SSH is better than the Silver Bubble (one of my personal faves) then I will be shocked....


if the SLH is anything to go by then ur in for a real old skool treat  looks like u got a nice pheno there 2 bro  could only imagine what that would look like in a SCROG


----------



## bajafox (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> which breeder is doing the OG Kush seeds? are they regs?





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Reserva Privada(DNA Homies) is selling the OG Kush.. and by your description i have to order it again. i had no idea u were still growin it.
> i think she is fem only http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-feminized/prod_935.html ..


That's the one I was going to say, it's not the OG Kush #18, just OG Kush. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice to see DOG markin its territory, its some fa' sho fire. youll enjoy it. im down to my last seed it looks to be starting flowering(12/12 from seed) n im scared to clone her.. which would mean topping. so im gonna have to reveg.


I'll have to drive about an hour and a half to get it but I'm sure it'll be worth the drive


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting to see that the OG Kush has come out under the Reserva Privada name.....will need to investigate that.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> One Word, is that the O.G clone you crossed with the H.B to make the DOG ? Sure hope so mucker
> P.S I could have gave you one of they 400 starters last week-end when i saw you mate! To Much talking eh chav.
> 
> jambo;>)


It's from the same batch of seeds, but not the exact one to be honest. My mate killed the clone when I was on holiday last year of the one used to do the DOGs originally. But after smoking some of this OG I can say it's bang on the money.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

In a nut-shell answer as allway's mate! That'll be why the DOG's are coming sooooo gooood! 

catch up later
jambo;>)


----------



## ghb (Feb 10, 2011)

late entry here D, i thought you used the 600 as your journal, oh well better late than never eh?, how is life treating you?

I'm sure DNA have been selling the og kush for a while now, i wanted to get some but there was no stock so i got the #18 instead.

was in Donnie's thread then and saw that haggis you brought back from home, was it the real deal?. 
i love that stuff and can only get the plastic bag one round here, except for around burns night when the supermarkets get in in especially for the Thespians.
i eat a full one to myself with maybe some brown sauce, just don't go in the toilet after me is all I'm saying.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Interesting to see that the OG Kush has come out under the Reserva Privada name.....will need to investigate that.


That's interesting to read that D, as i was just speaking to someone who is growing the R.P's O.G that just came back in stock? And in short i told him to investigate the genetic's. He's doing a Scrog with it and was asking the best way to do it.

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

Life is ok, apart fae the flu!! That's on its way though.

The Haggis is a shop/supermarket bought one that my Mum had in her fridge so I snaffled it, haha. I normally try to buy from butchers as the quality is always better. When I was back I had venison haggis!! very rich indeed.



ghb said:


> late entry here D, i thought you used the 600 as your journal, oh well better late than never eh?, how is life treating you?
> 
> I'm sure DNA have been selling the og kush for a while now, i wanted to get some but there was no stock so i got the #18 instead.
> 
> ...





greenjambo said:


> That's interesting to read that D, as i was just speaking to someone who is growing the R.P's O.G that just came back in stock? And in short i told him to investigate the genetic's. He's doing a Scrog with it and was asking the best way to do it.
> 
> jambo;>)


Scrog would be a good way to do it, it's quite a stretchy viney creature if it's the real deal OG.

Well bummed, went to feed and water and found mites!!! 4 days away on holiday, it's almost like I should never go away. Ah well, treatment has started, I chopped the worst offender down(the Deep Blue - was basically ready anyway) And I also chopped the Timewarp today...fuk that was boring, I have never seen so many Basil leaves on a plant in my life!!! No trichs on the bud leaves, but then that's not the end of the world. IT started to go that fake pink/purple way in it's fan leaves so perhaps given some colder temps it would have coloured up nicely.

The Cheese has been flushed, The DPQ has been flushed, the CJ has been flushed, and the Psycho Killers have been flushed. The DOG and the Headband (Oscar) I have have also been flushed...I think I also flushed the BOlo Kush as well.

Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

lots of flushin, like me this morning on the bog lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank's for the quick A to that O.G, Q. Like you say the Real Deal ?

What's groing on Westy! Hope all's well man!

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey what is burns night, trying to figure out if my ancestors' from that regions, last name has anything to do with that? I have heard it referenced twice now in dif manners


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

he was our national poet, Robert Burns (or Rabbie Burns), Burns night is his birthday, the 25th of Ja, which is usually celebrated with Piping in the Haggis (bag pipes bring the steaming haggis into the dining room of larger parties) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Burns


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey very cool D, that's interesting thanks.

Just got done shoveling my rig out, twice in the last 12 hrs lol. Getting my workout! Time to go say good morning to the girls, the most recent batch just got flipped last night.

Thanks again for the info and have great rest of the day bru!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2011)

Ayyy D found a few minutes to read up a bit closer on your thread. I was just thinking today i wonder how D's tw fe is coming along. Sounds like she aint going to be loaded with poo nanny ayy  Mine arent all too bulky either and starting to get some red hairs. They are said to be big yeilders and the ones ive seen from clone, as clones from an old ass mother they where massive but also grown outdoors. Well heres to hoping the smoke is some toke and choke  

 1BMM


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning Mate, early kick-off again man! Hope you got the sleep you needed bro! And wake n bake and get back to busy bee D, Hope you'r feeling better Pal.
Catch up laters
P.S Hope you got the Demon Mite's on thr run to bro!

jambo;.)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what is burns night, trying to figure out if my ancestors' from that regions, last name has anything to do with that? I have heard it referenced twice now in dif manners


All they generations of Anccestor's and you dont know "Rabbie" j/k, How's it in the cave Highlander! All lush i hope man, it sure look's it 

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Timewarp weirdo-ess....


Scratchin head...(probably because of the mites, lol...not quite sure about this TW pheno..I think it would do better outdoors for sure)








Pics of the Deep Blue in the breeder showcase.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

looks avarage that tw, which is disapointing lol. U had a taste yet?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

nah, no taste yet....I am more interested in smoking the Deep Blue or the DPQ I chopped. lol. Shame, I was hoping for something better. Compare this to the RomxTimewarp and, well it just doesn't compare.



mr west said:


> looks avarage that tw, which is disapointing lol. U had a taste yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

weird bud structure to that TW man looks a bit like the AI westy had a ahwile back. still, i bet its still corkin smoke. hot toddies for the manflu, and of course copious tokes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

yea, tw does look kinda skimpy.. gonna smoke or hash her?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> All they generations of Anccestor's and you dont know "Rabbie" j/k, How's it in the cave Highlander! All lush i hope man, it sure look's it
> 
> jambo;>)


Haha I do now!! 

Going good, kinda busy here today my son is coming over tonight lol


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weird bud structure to that TW man looks a bit like the AI westy had a ahwile back. still, i bet its still corkin smoke. hot toddies for the manflu, and of course copious tokes


Was on the hot toddies last night (mixed with lemsips), also going for the Rabbit Hunting Technique....smoking that mother fukker out!!! lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, tw does look kinda skimpy.. gonna smoke or hash her?


I'll probably dry her, cure her, smoke whats to be smoked, and in a couple of months get pissed off with the fluffy bud at the bottom of the jar and then add it to a hash run.

I have been busy cleaning out shwag from my jars today. Just before harvest I empty all my jars onto a tray and keep the buds that are still good and use the shwag collected on the bottom for a hash run. Might do that tonight, Mrs is out with the ladies at the Bally!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

ho ho cats out mice getting mashed..... 

good weekend bru


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, do u get bored n turn the music way up when the wife is gone? lol, i kno i do.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

cheers bud, you to...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ho ho cats out mice getting mashed.....
> 
> good weekend bru





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, do u get bored n turn the music way up when the wife is gone? lol, i kno i do.


The db's do tend to be a tad louder, lol...but then I am half corn beef anyway!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol., whats half corn beef.. the only corned beef i kno is corned beef hash mmmmmm....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2011)

thats a damn shame DST. I was really hoping that the TW was going to be a big plant. Them buds do look weird indeed. Bummer bru.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol., whats half corn beef.. the only corned beef i kno is corned beef hash mmmmmm....


Corn Beef = Deef (the way we pronounce Deaf in Scottish), lol.



1badmasonman said:


> thats a damn shame DST. I was really hoping that the TW was going to be a big plant. Them buds do look weird indeed. Bummer bru.


No worries bru, the romtw is going to do the biz for sure. And there's a few nice buds on the TW so will get a sample.

peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, oh ok.. my girl thinks m a bit corn beef at times then lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

aye, most of them do, haha.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, oh ok.. my girl thinks m a bit corn beef at times then lol.


Some DPQ.





Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2011)

your buds are sooo delicious to look at!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2011)

fuck it didnt sub me..this is a subbing reply.. fuk fuk sorry


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

*Damn Phrosty D, couldn't find a word that started with Q...*


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

Thae Qeen by the look or her Tryna!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning mate, its the jambo's time for the 'wakey bakey' and since its the week-end and i've got an aniversary tomorow I'm baking with a Tidy Bit of H.B And some caregiver's home made hash that's more like Tincture lol. WoW This is gonna be a Number!
you ever had a fairy that makes you feel like Cinderella Man!

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wmvQcajq9Eo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

P.S Sorry bout the ball's up with Vid. link. If you could oblidge mucker
jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]wmvQcajq9Eo[/youtube]

could this be it.....enjoy the smoke lad


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

Honestly I think eminem is a whining BIIITCH id rather go talk to all my ex's than listen to his annoying voice wa wa wa waaa!!
soz for hating but he really gets on my blotchy tits lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]/v/Z-YbF8h735o?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

hmmmmmm dpq looks like you spilled the sugar on it bru, good drills.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

DST said:


> aye, most of them do, haha.
> 
> Some DPQ.
> 
> ...


sexytime bump


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

icp, haha, funny song. I actually quite liked the guittar rift in that emineminem song, lol. never heard it before, don't have any of his stuff really, never got into him, but Dre has some good tunes. I like Detroit rap, I think it was Esham who found the ICP first off, could be wrong, I love Esham and Natas.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

I think its just cuz he mentions suicide too much and hes still alive lol. got given some stuff at the hydro shop the other day. I got 20ml of this stuff http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/GET-Umph-Power-250ml.html

and a wee 5g bag of this stuff
http://www.growingedgetechnologies.com/power-to-bloom.php

snake oil????


----------



## ghb (Feb 12, 2011)

no such thing as snake oil imo, it's dependant on application. try it and see


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2011)

umph, lol. Do you really want to start misting in mid flower.

the GET stuff looks interesting. I wonder if adding it in the recommended 3-5 week period would do anything? You going to try it?



mr west said:


> I think its just cuz he mentions suicide too much and hes still alive lol. got given some stuff at the hydro shop the other day. I got 20ml of this stuff http://www.salehydroponics.co.uk/store/products/GET-Umph-Power-250ml.html
> 
> and a wee 5g bag of this stuff
> http://www.growingedgetechnologies.com/power-to-bloom.php
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

im still laughing at it being called umph jhahah


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

well the 3 gals who are getting spluffed are nearly at the right age so might give it a werl, im spraying for mites and mildew so may as well lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

UMPH! idk man. i'd try it unless your really mold prone. and the get i would try too, but every sample i have gotten has done what it said it would. why waste money sending out samples if your product doesn't deliver. maybe do it on some clones on the side or something.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

So after ordering my mate a tent online about 2 years ago, lol (I also ordered one), then lending him my ballast, bulb, and going to set him up with the works, he is still no where. I decided that I would take my ballast back as I wanted it for my little cheese side project, I pick up the ballast but there is a piece missing, he said, this is all you gave me. So I give him the benefit of the doubt as I had picked up some other stuff prior to that from his house.
I have searched my place for 2 weeks, nothing (the piece is the size of 2 cigarette boxes!!) Last week I bite the bullet and buy another ballast.
Text message from friend....."I have something belonging to you, sorry, no credit". So I call the guy back naturally. 
Douche bag friend: "Oh, I got a white box thing here with a lead coming out of it".....
DST: Oh really, well thats just grand mate, you told me you didn't have it and I bought a new ballast for 40 bucks"
Chop: "Is that how much they cost?
DST: "Aaaaaaaaaaye!"
Chop: "Oh, I thought a ballast was like something with weight in it, like what they use on a ship!!"

Oh my fekkin god!!! I was too amazed to be cheesed off!!

I won't even start with the text message I got from him later on today!! 

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

lol, so you gonna return the new ballast or buy another bulb and use em both?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure the shop would be too happy about me pitching up and teling them, hey, I only used this for a week and I don't need it anymore, hahaha. You are lucky to get your money back from a Dutchie if you have bought something from him...you will generally just walk away after spending more money, they have a way of extracting cash from your pockets!!!
So I basically will have 2 spare 400's, and perhaps another 400 if I take the one I got in my flower room out and swap that for a 600. I think 3x600 is too much for a 1m squared room though, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure the shop would be too happy about me pitching up and teling them, hey, I only used this for a week and I don't need it anymore, hahaha. You are lucky to get your money back from a Dutchie if you have bought something from him...you will generally just walk away after spending more money, they have a way of extracting cash from your pockets!!!
> So I basically will have 2 spare 400's, and perhaps another 400 if I take the one I got in my flower room out and swap that for a 600. I think 3x600 is too much for a 1m squared room though, lol.


only if you are trying to replicate the sun.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

ah, ok, well i'll go right ahead then...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

hahaha damn man that sucks, funny tho some folks have no clue bout our hobby


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

maybe you could buy the tent from hm , and put it to good use.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha damn man that sucks, funny tho some folks have no clue bout our hobby


LOL Absolutely no clue!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha what would he wanna weigh down? Pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

spose theres canals all over


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just need to nip upstairs and anchor down my tent... Hahaha


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

He's a good sort really, and one of my few close friends, which is why I put up with his dopeyness.

I have it sussed though, perhaps he was thinking, due to all the old houses over here being squint, you had to put some ballast in your tent to stop it rolling down the room. And this is my only trusted person who I have ever had to look after my stuff  lol....but it just never sinks in. I write him out whole Pages of instructions. I number plants, provide precise feedings (which I don't even do) yet there is no spark! Any suggestions to get my mate intrigued more? (he smokes everyday!...may be that's the problem) And perhaps I should buy his tent...but I am trying to cut down to a few personal plants only, and cutting my habit down, lol!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> He's a good sort really, and one of my few close friends, which is why I put up with his dopeyness.
> 
> I have it sussed though, perhaps he was thinking, due to all the old houses over here being squint, you had to put some ballast in your tent to stop it rolling down the room. And this is my only trusted person who I have ever had to look after my stuff  lol....but it just never sinks in. I write him out whole Pages of instructions. I number plants, provide precise feedings (which I don't even do) yet there is no spark! Any suggestions to get my mate intrigued more? (he smokes everyday!...may be that's the problem) And perhaps I should buy his tent...but I am trying to cut down to a few personal plants only, and cutting my habit down, lol!


there the best people in my mind  ones u can trust but do make mistakes from time to time  

lol my hotel floor in amsterdam was pretty slanted, u could roll a pound coin from one end to the other (well not quite) with its own momentum lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> there the best people in my mind  ones u can trust but do make mistakes from time to time
> 
> lol my hotel floor in amsterdam was pretty slanted, u could roll a pound coin from one end to the other (well not quite) with its own momentum lmao


you were lucky then las,


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Man that sucks DST thats about how ive been looking at all these lights i dont really need. But then the mind gets to wondering and before you know it lol you got more lumens burning than a fkn tanning solon lol. Also if i may, i think growing is not for everybody. It definately takes a responsible and half dedicated individual to pull off. Personally I have a few close friends who have seen my grow and have tried themselves with a handful of plants and just couldnt get it. They say why the fuck do i need to grow when i can get dank from like 10 people. I say ok good argument but youll never know the joys of smoking your own free herb that you raised. To each their own ayy some peoples kids i tell ya hahaha. Have a good one bru!! 1BMM


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

since ive started growing 3 of my mates have had sucsessful grows lol. I encouraged then cuz i couldnt keep suppplying them lmao tho i like the money


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

Very true masonman, although we are all stoners at heart we underestimate our dedication to our ladies.

It's nice being able to smoke your own stash and not have to sell it. I am surprised anyone gets a chance with you mr West, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Any suggestions to get my mate intrigued more? (he smokes everyday!...may be that's the problem) And perhaps I should buy his tent...but I am trying to cut down to a few personal plants only, and cutting my habit down, lol!


maybe suggest a single bubble bucket system and some solid genetics that are grow themselves !? thats what i keep telling peeps you could pull 5 ounces off 1 decent vegged plant in a bucket in a cupboard and be self sufficient yet they just dont seem to be intrested. tho i think its more to do with the fear lol

amuses me to think they dont mind buying 4 ounces in a oner yet they wont grow a plant with the same amount on it?!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

like you say mate, doesn't make sense.....I think it just stems down to the type of person. I told him to get the 60cm squared tent which he did, I gave him a light, i was also giving him clones...I mean, shall I come down and pedal some electricity into your house! 9he doesn't even pay for that, it's all part of his rent...2k watts running if I had the chance, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> maybe suggest a single bubble bucket system and some solid genetics that are grow themselves !? thats what i keep telling peeps you could pull 5 ounces off 1 decent vegged plant in a bucket in a cupboard and be self sufficient yet they just dont seem to be intrested. tho i think its more to do with the fear lol
> 
> amuses me to think they dont mind buying 4 ounces in a oner yet they wont grow a plant with the same amount on it?!


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

maybe u could tell her she can grow veggies along side the ganja, chillies and toms and a stout indica lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> since ive started growing 3 of my mates have had sucsessful grows lol. I encouraged then cuz i couldnt keep suppplying them lmao tho i like the money


i wish my friends were as smart as yours. i tried way back, none of these dude could keep it up.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

ello everyone....


chweesey weesey....looking done-ish


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Mornin D. is the burning of the leaves just cheese thing? cuz mr west looks similar all the time.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

I have found that with the BX2 is does go through a lot of fan leaves like that, the whole way through the grow. Just chews em up and spits em out. Although Donny said he didn't really experience that with the Exodus cheese. Mr west may wish to chime in about his experience. This has also been going through a flush for the last few waterings so is eating itself ALIVE!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

i find all the three clone onlys cheese pschosis and livers all suck thier thumbs pretty bad


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

haha, they always look so crispy.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Some chopping I done this morning

Group shot:


Woof - its the DOG

Sorry, out of focus DOG




Headband - Oscar clone



Deep Psychosis


Peace, DST


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 16, 2011)

DST said:


> I have found that with the BX2 is does go through a lot of fan leaves like that, the whole way through the grow. Just chews em up and spits em out. Although Donny said he didn't really experience that with the Exodus cheese. Mr west may wish to chime in about his experience. This has also been going through a flush for the last few waterings so is eating itself ALIVE!!!!


mine is starting to do the same kinda thing i was thinking it was the inital burn i gave the seedlings but that was a while ago things have been good since then. late to the party but ill catch up. SUBBED


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

wow - beautiful end product you have there - and some fat colas on the end of that string!! Nicely done... you have every reason to be proud!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

wow booking the plane i'll be over in a couple of weeks lmao  hehehe


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

I had real trouble with my first 3 seeds, I got 2 males and one female, they looked like shit to be honest. I took clones and the clones took very quickly and grew amazingly. I ended up taking a bit of spluff from the 2 males and I am growing a few F2s at the moment. The BX2 seems to do it's thing, I managed to keep it totally green this time around, gave it plenty room in the pot and the clone went into 12/12 fairly early, and filled out the screen in the stretch. But it has still gone through some fan leaves. Perhaps one day I will get it through without crispy leaves....


shishkaboy said:


> mine is starting to do the same kinda thing i was thinking it was the inital burn i gave the seedlings but that was a while ago things have been good since then. late to the party but ill catch up. SUBBED





Kiki007 said:


> wow - beautiful end product you have there - and some fat colas on the end of that string!! Nicely done... you have every reason to be proud!


Thanks kiki for the visit and the kind words as always!!

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

What happened to Threads I started? and my Last 5 posts....riu developers are weird. They add a new thing (the LIKE system) but they take away another functionality...do they only have enough money in the meter to run a few application on their server at one time? Any moderators know anything about that?

Anyway, I use to post a lot of different pics about this that and the other...but what with having so many journals to keep up with my own has been slacking. So here is what my wife and I have finally managed to finish in our now, not so brand new house, lol. I actually posted pics of the start of this way back when. 

So this is a design based on house painting African stylee, or more specifically Ndebele Art, or Ndebele house painting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ndebele_house_painting

My wife done most of this but she did let me design some of the squares. I came up with the concept of how it should be layed out and bordered off. Anywaon guess which 2 of my designs made it onto the wall???? Not sure there will be a prize but guess if you want...if not, see if I care, lol.

We took our design influences from the area we live in and some other more personal reasons as well.

So here it is:






Peace and love, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool D, whats the story with the bird?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

defo the tartan cross i recon, second from the bottom on the far left?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

now thats some cool shiz D you and your lady have done a great job! love the one with the bird in for some reason i think you did the one with the tulips in !?

chopped bud looks deeeelish mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

i'm with westy on the scotish cross looking one. very funky big D and big D's wife


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

kewl, i wanna see the grow


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll give you a clue...serrated edges...hehe, I only done 3, and one of them is hidden behind the mirror, lol.



mr west said:


> defo the tartan cross i recon, second from the bottom on the far left?


Not sure about the bird. That one was the wifes, we also had that design back at our old appartment as well. Just a bit of fun I think....


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Derple said:


> kewl, i wanna see the grow


just uploading some grow pics the noo.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Guess I saw them, midweek and brief update, as requested. Next time say, Please and I might even upload more

Just to re-cap, this is a 1.2metre square cupboard with vertical light set up. Organic grow.

Looking in:


Looking down:


Looking in, but in a dark mysterious way...(i.e I used the fash to get the darker shade inside the cab...amazing that you could make a 1/4 of a million lumens seem not too bright!


Psycho Killer, quest-ce que c'est? 

Some girls up on shelfs....the little BX2 cheese that looks like it has eaten too many pies after a night on the piss is on the right...coming down today, tomorrow, we shall see.


And my mini BX2 cheese scrog....


Peace, DST


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1446243-img-1308/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

incredible use of space man. its rammed in there. top work bru


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice update DST - looks very good in there - and Don G/T - I love the new avitar!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

love the vertical set up
everything is so compact yet doesnt seem to crammed.
rep +


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

def using the light
i came across a orange smelling bagseed im growing her out(its a girl). do u still have the cali-o?


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Morning...more chopping today...In the Land of the Lost. 
[youtube]c3jqevqVzMo[/youtube] on an Xraided tip this morning.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

nice taste in music DST! Fo sho!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

Well by jove, ain't my thread quiet....thanks for stopping in kiki

Well since you liked the last one kiki.....
[youtube]MLYL1ojgvPI[/youtube]

And of course for peeps who ain't diggin hiphop rap, horrorrap, whatever you want to call it........i think this could be my theme song.
[youtube]AHRE5dyDKTA[/youtube] I've got a clan of Gingerbread men!!!

Ok, so introducing my Dwarf Princess...god knows what she is, smells like some Headband funk to me, lol.

you think she's ready for Madame Guillotine?





Maybe I'll call her Emily......
[youtube]F94vHO7okZQ&NR=1[/youtube]

Anyway, here's some bx2 ched that I just cut....I cut some Casey but these pics were taken before that...





Enjoy, laters DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

DST said:


> I'll give you a clue...serrated edges...hehe, I only done 3, and one of them is hidden behind the mirror, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the bird. That one was the wifes, we also had that design back at our old appartment as well. Just a bit of fun I think....


The bird is the word D


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cool D, whats the story with the bird?





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> The bird is the word D


nuf said>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

I've decided it represents my new mate the Wood Pidgeon (i live a quiet life, haha) who visits me every day, my wife calls it fatty....


I'll try and find a pic of the old house drawing.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!!! What a show D  Excellent painting skillz you and the misses have. Grooving beats and plump buds everywhere bravo!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

fat beats buds and wood pidgeons.... nice! loving the brotha lynch man, aint heard it in time. 

mini headband awww aint she cute..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

cool little bird friend! and nice buds too. how far are the 12/12 from seed girls? or are these comind down them?


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi T, they are coming along swimmingly, lol. I posted a pic of the Malawi and a couple of her friends whiche where the 12/12. I'll try and do a group shot, some of them are going to pull a decent wedge.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool little bird friend! and nice buds too. how far are the 12/12 from seed girls? or are these comind down them?


couple of pics in a min.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

Would you like some OG grapes with your cheese sir?

A nice fat Romulan Timewarp

A long fat yin SSH


Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

nice sunday porn D! SSH looks lush, but theres just something about the silver calyx's to the og.


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

i totally agree, i was just saying on the 600, the ssh is big, but its loads of small calyxes (hopefully things still to develop there), the OG is just PHAT bru, lol...ppphew, that bongo hit the spot. Later and have a good evening lad.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice sunday porn D! SSH looks lush, but theres just something about the silver calyx's to the og.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 20, 2011)

DZZZZAM Nice Fat Rom TW is right!!! And the SSH looks levely aswell. Good shizznit D.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning D, looking good as usual. The ssh looks pretty much the same as the other ssh I've seen knocking about. Always seems to have a nice phat long cola on centre stage.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

It's funny how a lot of the Dutch traditional strains have the same build to them....like the White Russians, etc, all these big long colas. Just hope it's pure and not got Power plant in it...


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning D, looking good as usual. The ssh looks pretty much the same as the other ssh I've seen knocking about. Always seems to have a nice phat long cola on centre stage.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2011)

Your SSH is almost identical to one of the phenos i had. Mine had virtually no trichs on it tho. Have i already asked if it is GH or Mr Nice?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably, but I am not sure, it came from the Fairy from over in the US, but I think it was originally from GH. Trichs are just starting to develop, but quite limited.

Enjoying the cricket?




oscaroscar said:


> Your SSH is almost identical to one of the phenos i had. Mine had virtually no trichs on it tho. Have i already asked if it is GH or Mr Nice?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah D powerplant can get about. Also I remember when afghani was working it's way in alot. What's flower time on the ssh? 11- 12?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Probably, but I am not sure, it came from the Fairy from over in the US, but I think it was originally from GH. Trichs are just starting to develop, but quite limited.
> 
> Enjoying the cricket?


I'm watching Australia V Zimbabwe atm, i've got a rare day off today. The Aussies are scoring pretty slow but they'll be bowling soon and i can see them blowing Zimbabwe away with the attack they've got. 
England start tomorrow against the Dutch but i'm at work so i'll sky+ it and try and not hear owt on the radio about it


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah D powerplant can get about. Also I remember when afghani was working it's way in alot. What's flower time on the ssh? 11- 12?


God knows Will, by the looks of it it could be anything from 12weeks plus....since it went into 12/12 before it could walk I don't even know or remember when pistils started showing so not even 100% what week, apart from 9 weeks of 12/12....ah well, it finishes when it finishes eh!



oscaroscar said:


> I'm watching Australia V Zimbabwe atm, i've got a rare day off today. The Aussies are scoring pretty slow but they'll be bowling soon and i can see them blowing Zimbabwe away with the attack they've got.
> England start tomorrow against the Dutch but i'm at work so i'll sky+ it and try and not hear owt on the radio about it


You getting it on normal TV over there Oscar? We only get some Sky channels with our package, our Sports package has all the euro and Premiership games all live, but tends to slouch on a lot of other things. My mrs is right into her cricket and when it's a once dayer I quite like em as well (having spent my early years in Scotland standing in the cold watching my old man play cricket, I kind of went off it a bit, haha.) Anyway, she's been streaming it through tinternet.

I use to work with a guy called Pringle a number of years ago (I think it was Chris) He was in the aussie cricket team, then moved up to the netherlands with his dutch other half. I think he was playing for NL at the time...how are the Dutch?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> God knows Will, by the looks of it it could be anything from 12weeks plus....since it went into 12/12 before it could walk I don't even know or remember when pistils started showing so not even 100% what week, apart from 9 weeks of 12/12....ah well, it finishes when it finishes eh!
> 
> 
> You getting it on normal TV over there Oscar? We only get some Sky channels with our package, our Sports package has all the euro and Premiership games all live, but tends to slouch on a lot of other things. My mrs is right into her cricket and when it's a once dayer I quite like em as well (having spent my early years in Scotland standing in the cold watching my old man play cricket, I kind of went off it a bit, haha.) Anyway, she's been streaming it through tinternet.
> ...


I've got the full sky sport package but i think the beeb are showing highlights. The dutch are improving, in the last one day world cup one of the dutch bowlers went for 6 6's in an over. I prefer tests out of the 3 forms of the game.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the most exciting times with cricket for me was not actually watching it. I was in South Africa and it was an Ozzy SA match and we were at the beach listening to it on a radio, haha. The wifes folks were going bananas, it was all quite exciting for cucumber sandwiches. Will inform the good lady about the BBC and highlights. cheers bru.

D



oscaroscar said:


> I've got the full sky sport package but i think the beeb are showing highlights. The dutch are improving, in the last one day world cup one of the dutch bowlers went for 6 6's in an over. I prefer tests out of the 3 forms of the game.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

This ones for Oscar (I think you guys were lucky against NL, haha)

Cricket explained....

"You have two sides, one out in the field and one in.
Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when
he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's
out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in
and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get
those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in
and not out. When a man goes out to go in, the men who
are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes
in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two
men called umpires who stay all out the time and they
decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides
have been in and all the men have been given out, and
both sides have been out twice after all the men have
been in, including those who are not out, that is the
end of the game!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

hahahahah that actually makes perfect sense


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2011)

Making the rounds my friend,,,,hope all is well! May good karma rain down on you and your lass...oh wait, it already is. As a matter of fact, I think it just pours all over ya lol!!

Later ; !)


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Too true HC..


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey folks, well I was just sitting chilling with the ladies, it's actually quite nice to have a bit of room in the cab to really pay some close attention to one...a private dance we could say. lol.

Well I checked the trich on the Herijuana and a lot of them are amber, whole bunches of amber trichs from stem to bulbous head  However I had a good sniff and all I can smell is the florally smell of the popular in the netherlands, "power plant", which is often thrown into breading lines to add robustness. I really doubt it and hope something comes out in the dry and cure.....COF, hope you get to read this, what was your experience? anyway, if I don't hear from you here, i'll hear from you over there, lol.

EDIT: Gritters been out, snowing here again today...ffs, just cleaned the greenhouse and was going to get it on with some Percy Thrower manouvers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

HI DST, 
I was really blown away by how many strains you have growing, as you mentioned in fingerez journal.
One in particular caught my eye. I tried to research it a bit and could not find any information about it. 
the name is quite CRAZY!!!!!!!! 
its the NYPD.... 
can you give me a little low down on it dude?
Thanks


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Amber, Although I did have a long list, the NYPD was not on that list, soz my friend, not sure what I can add.....welcome over here anyway. peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

i just checked and it's Dezracer who is fiddling around with an NYPD......I am sure he'll be able to give you some info. cheers, D


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI DST,
> I was really blown away by how many strains you have growing, as you mentioned in fingerez journal.
> One in particular caught my eye. I tried to research it a bit and could not find any information about it.
> the name is quite CRAZY!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks DST, by the way I tried and tried to figure out how to get my videos to come up correctly but I dont get it yet thanks for trying to help. Hopefully soon.
Peace, Amber


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey folks, well I was just sitting chilling with the ladies, it's actually quite nice to have a bit of room in the cab to really pay some close attention to one...a private dance we could say. lol.
> 
> Well I checked the trich on the Herijuana and a lot of them are amber, whole bunches of amber trichs from stem to bulbous head  However I had a good sniff and all I can smell is the florally smell of the popular in the netherlands, "power plant", which is often thrown into breading lines to add robustness. I really doubt it and hope something comes out in the dry and cure.....COF, hope you get to read this, what was your experience? anyway, if I don't hear from you here, i'll hear from you over there, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Gritters been out, snowing here again today...ffs, just cleaned the greenhouse and was going to get it on with some Percy Thrower manouvers!


I'm not aware of any power plant in her, but...and the smell is unique imho and I'm unable to give a good description. 
I strongly suggest you harvest her immediately....hope you enjoy sleeping.
I had a hericles that I slightly overcooked (30%+amber) and all she's good for is sleeping...10 days earlier she was a nice smoke, now I can't keep my eyes open.
Next time she will be cloudy only.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks DST, by the way I tried and tried to figure out how to get my videos to come up correctly but I dont get it yet thanks for trying to help. Hopefully soon.
> Peace, Amber


No worries, will try and think of an easier explanation...



curious old fart said:


> I'm not aware of any power plant in her, but...and the smell is unique imho and I'm unable to give a good description.
> I strongly suggest you harvest her immediately....hope you enjoy sleeping.
> I had a hericles that I slightly overcooked (30%+amber) and all she's good for is sleeping...10 days earlier she was a nice smoke, now I can't keep my eyes open.
> Next time she will be cloudy only.
> ...


She's getting the chop today...cheers for the sleepy info, cof will be sure to take one just before bed, lol. Will report further on smell as it cures to see if it brings back memories for you.

Take it easy folks,

DST


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2011)

i think its new york power diesel


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2011)

oh yeah how was the smell on ur 2 bx2 males?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2011)

I got smell and taste confused, it's the taste that is unique (almost like dill pickles). I mentioned the sleepy aspect 'cause I didn't want you smoking a bowl and becoming narcoleptic. You look like an old fart who keeps dozing off.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> oh yeah how was the smell on ur 2 bx2 males?


I'd be lying if I said something, in all honesty I can't remember, it was last summer. Sorry, plus they where a fekkin nightmare, nearly died on my twice (all three of the bx2's) That was because they were outdoors I think, we had real damp summer last year.



curious old fart said:


> I got smell and taste confused, it's the taste that is unique (almost like dill pickles). I mentioned the sleepy aspect 'cause I didn't want you smoking a bowl and becoming narcoleptic. You look like an old fart who keeps dozing off.
> 
> 
> cof


Dill pickles, would that be similar to gherkin type smell? OR just generally pickley with the added Dill fragrance?

Well it's chopped now, and upon ramming my finger into one of the buds to get a better niff of it, I can say that there is something else there, it's just a bit damp to get the full fragrance. The buds are like little rocks, here's a pic.


Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2011)

Good looking bud! 
It's like the dill taste.
I have put apple peel in a bag that was overdry to increase moisture.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey there cof, first one to poked it's head up out of the dirt is one of the Rom's


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a quick flash of the OG Kush for people who don't follow the 600...




Peace and have a nice weekend. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

man youve been holdin out on us! i remember you saying the yeild wasnt as much as the dog as it was a branchy mofo. superb fella


----------



## ghb (Feb 25, 2011)

he's the original gangster alright, have they got it back in stock at the grey area yet?. i was told that the og kush was the best weed about then all of a sudden it dissapeared because of the raid on dna. good to see you kept it going man, hopefuly i can try some next time im over.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

t'is in the pipeline I believe. 




ghb said:


> he's the original gangster alright, have they got it back in stock at the grey area yet?. i was told that the og kush was the best weed about then all of a sudden it dissapeared because of the raid on dna. good to see you kept it going man, hopefuly i can try some next time im over.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha Just got home let me check,,,,


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Psychotic widow, psychosis white widow I believe,








The NBD Heri...think that'll come down tomorrow as well.



og larry og larry





Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

every day you hustlin Bru! looks seriously dank.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 26, 2011)

Does the buddage never end over there D lol. Psychotic widow looks bomb diggity


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

cheers guys, dst


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

wow the white psycho looks yum, but then thye all do man. I recon i got growers blindness, verything here looks the same Fucking gorgeous lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2011)

wow bro i felt like reaching out and grabbing one  good skills on the camera to compliment the sexy ladies  great gardening there mate


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 27, 2011)

im likin da saty lookin leaves on da larry


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

The bird is the word today! Swooped in yesterday and laid it's eggs in my pad!! 

New chapter coming up in the cave,,,kuuuushes!

Have a good one brother


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2011)

Larry sure does have those sativa looking leaves. Should be interesting.

Sweet HC, the Fairy beats her winges in all directions, she rocks. 

Peace DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice work D.... great looking buds. I like the Heri, not sure why, but it looks good to me. Well they all look good, but that one just stands out. You grow pretty plants my friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey DST,
HOw did you manage to keep that beautiful plant so short.?..is it the genetics of that particluar strain? a suppliment u use?
Ive grown a white before and it was pretty tall.
Thanks,


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 28, 2011)

alright gals and girls....lookin good D


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments, much respect to you all. Had to look twice to see who it was Will, everyones doing musical avatars, lol.

Amber, I just grew it with very little veg time and in a 4 litre pot, and the soil was fairly low as well (probably more like 3 litre of soil (2/3 of a gallon pot I think)


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey DST,
> HOw did you manage to keep that beautiful plant so short.?..is it the genetics of that particluar strain? a suppliment u use?
> Ive grown a white before and it was pretty tall.
> Thanks,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Mucho respecto to you too! Thanks for the response! got any new smoke reports? In your lifetime...what would you concider the most trippiest weed youve ever smoked? POW!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

No worries, I would say that would be NorthernLightsA which was a clone only strain from the East Coast of Scotland from the late 80's. One joint and your eyes were on fire, a couple of joints and you are looking at your hands and limbs thinking, are they really mine? haha. I often wonder if that strain is still around.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mucho respecto to you too! Thanks for the response! got any new smoke reports? In your lifetime...what would you concider the most trippiest weed youve ever smoked? POW!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> No worries, I would say that would be NorthernLightsA which was a clone only strain from the East Coast of Scotland from the late 80's. One joint and your eyes were on fire, a couple of joints and you are looking at your hands and limbs thinking, are they really mine? haha. I often wonder if that strain is still around.


could that of been livers by any chance oscar says he heard it was a nl cut? Livers is cieratinly a trippy bitch.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

I asked Oscar to check with his contact and also discreetly gave him the details of who I got the cut from back in the day. It could have just been from the same seed batch....who knows, lol. Another UK clone only mystery, haha.



mr west said:


> could that of been livers by any chance oscar says he heard it was a nl cut? Livers is cieratinly a trippy bitch.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

i love it the plot thickens. either way the old skool NL sounds the bomb. I know its probs not the same NL in the nevilles haze but it makes me a lot more confident with my purchase  got a wicked new strain i've mentioned to donny, i'll PM ya lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Afternoon mate, nearly T time now. Chicken tonight or wot lol


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

actually it will be chicken, what I call economy chicken burgers, haha. Seriously, if you are on a budget this meal is so cheap. 1 chicken breast can feed about 3 people. I butterfly the chicken breast, then put cellophane over it and bash it flat out like what you would do to make veal escalope. then breadcrumb and fry...it's amazing how much you can get with one chicken breast...And they taste 10x better than any chicken burger you buy. First, a joint og heri to see if I fall asleep, haha.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Afternoon mate, nearly T time now. Chicken tonight or wot lol


New Update, I got 4 seeds from some spluff I put on the heri (psycho killer spluff) Thinking of calling it "Harry the Psycho" lmao.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> actually it will be chicken, what I call economy chicken burgers, haha. Seriously, if you are on a budget this meal is so cheap. 1 chicken breast can feed about 3 people. I butterfly the chicken breast, then put cellophane over it and bash it flat out like what you would do to make veal escalope. then breadcrumb and fry...it's amazing how much you can get with one chicken breast...And they taste 10x better than any chicken burger you buy. First, a joint og heri to see if I fall asleep, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> New Update, I got 4 seeds from some spluff I put on the heri (psycho killer spluff) Thinking of calling it "Harry the Psycho" lmao.


good idea, about just 'psycho harry'


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

also good one, rolls off the tongue a bit better eh!! When you say Harry, you got to say it like a Southern Shandy drinker (I am sure that'll get a few comments, lol), so it would be: 'arry the Psycho, or Psycho'arry



curious old fart said:


> good idea, about just 'psycho harry'
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

http://video.stv.tv/bc/catchup-footballyears-s2e01-pt1/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> No worries, I would say that would be NorthernLightsA which was a clone only strain from the East Coast of Scotland from the late 80's. One joint and your eyes were on fire, a couple of joints and you are looking at your hands and limbs thinking, are they really mine? haha. I often wonder if that strain is still around.


cool, i want some.. if you find it ill trade a drawing..hahahahahahahah


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> also good one, rolls off the tongue a bit better eh!! When you say Harry, you got to say it like a Southern Shandy drinker (I am sure that'll get a few comments, lol), so it would be: 'arry the Psycho, or Psycho'arry


I have a mental image of a guy with an axe-to chop your mind to pieces


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]naGOZoHxA-I"[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naGOZoHxA-I

anyone else had bother postig vids since the latest update...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

fuckin hysterical....hahahahahahahahhah


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> also good one, rolls off the tongue a bit better eh!! When you say Harry, you got to say it like a Southern Shandy drinker (I am sure that'll get a few comments, lol), so it would be: 'arry the Psycho, or Psycho'arry


hahaha well u know my name and its short for ............ i fuckin hate it my nan used 2 call me it  lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure, Don lets have a try
[youtube]D6PbrGINa1I[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

me thinks youze is trippin too!!!!!!!!!!!!that be some wierdness......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha well u know my name and its short for ............ i fuckin hate it my nan used 2 call me it  lmao


Harold...?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure, Don lets have a try
> [youtube]D6PbrGINa1I[/youtube]


tune man, i saw the man live, absolute nutbar he is. drinks petrol and blackcurrant!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

who is this guy...? this is the strangest video.. i keep thinking his hand are moving...so donginton...was it an exciting show?lol


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

that my good girl is the great Lee Scratch Perry, he is a fruitloop for sure, but genius and madness is a thin line to walk. I have also had the pleasure of seeing him live, Don and boy was I ripped, lol. What a jibberer he is, lol
My other fave Dub lot, also hook up with him quite a bit, On u sound, Dub syndicate, etc...another one of my faves.
[youtube]_WfReEi3i30[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, you and don have such cool exotic musical tastes..im really blown away. Im going to be going broke here soon ordering all this fantastic music on amazon! thanks you guys for turning me on to some groovy sounds.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> I asked Oscar to check with his contact and also discreetly gave him the details of who I got the cut from back in the day. It could have just been from the same seed batch....who knows, lol. Another UK clone only mystery, haha.


As far as i'm aware/been told by a some one who spoke to the bloke recently (i asked him to ask him) livers is a pheno of NL that was was grown from seed by the guy its named after. 
It could be that the older seeds were just better than the watered down versions the seed banks sell today. Exhibit A- Skunk #1 m'lud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

So I wonder how the livers x cherry cheese would do outdoors in the NE. Thought NL was bred for this climate? Got to make an army of something, just not sure what yet lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

One word Oscar....leprachauns!!! hehe. Bad luck lad, better luck next time for the Engels.

Where in the hell is NE, Highlander? is that where the Knights come from, lmfao....We want a shrubbery!!!...one that's nice, and not too expensive!!!
[youtube]0e2kaQqxmQ0[/youtube]


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

_this is what i was tellin yall about_
_Uk Clone only cheese is a topic of much controversy with various ideas as to it's origins but most will agree it's very probably a skunk #1 clone, personally I think it's a northern lights 9 phenotype as i found a very very similar female to the cheese approximately 4 years after i first aquired the cheese cut, but this strongly leads me to believe the cheese is a freak phenotype from northern lights 9._


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

Bleeseberry Kush....chopped today.







Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2011)

Keyboards are getting expensive. She screams taste me and I start drooling. If she smokes half as well as she looks, then you're in for one sweet ride. Thanks for the post.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2011)

Eyes are popped out D and my jaw is dropped! I'll bet that one didn't take long to trim lol


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

So here is the mini BX2 scrog I got running...
This is how they started life....rooting in shot glass in tap water.


This is it on the 15th of Jan.


And these are light off this evening. 2 days short of 7 weeks later.




Wasn't sure which pic to post so you just got em all,haha.

Peace, DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 3, 2011)

I see yur using the rooting lou technique.....
Nice move.....


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

indeedy cheezy, i still remember your beer bottle cloning. How are ya lad, keeping well?


323cheezy said:


> I see yur using the rooting lou technique.....
> Nice move.....


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

how may plant total r there exactly


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

8 if you are asking how many clones i put in the bx2 scrog.


shishkaboy said:


> how may plant total r there exactly


----------



## phyzix (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha love the cloning technique. It works well but takes a couple weeks+


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

looking at the leaves i think u got the right pheno. but i feel we have dif phenos. but i think the flowering time differencese in the phenos will tell all. i seee urs as more slender chessey leaves and more viney/ scrog suitable like the cheese. mine stems are not like that at all. and the stretch was so minimal


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

did u re-veg that cheesey carpet clone at some point big D? got some of them 3 leaf leaves on my blue cheese re-veg. all looks healthy and all dont get me wrong just a bit funky lol


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Bleeseberry Kush....chopped today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this needs a bump


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Haha love the cloning technique. It works well but takes a couple weeks+


Sure does, luckily these BX2's clone easily. These were just lower cuts I took from my other scrog that were below the screen. I didn't have the heart to throw them out so popped them in the shot glass and they rooted within a week actually....a couple didn't make it but i let me do this mini side scrog in the interim.



shishkaboy said:


> looking at the leaves i think u got the right pheno. but i feel we have dif phenos. but i think the flowering time differencese in the phenos will tell all. i seee urs as more slender chessey leaves and more viney/ scrog suitable like the cheese. mine stems are not like that at all. and the stretch was so minimal


I think it's the pheno number 3 from the info you pasted on another thread...



las fingerez said:


> did u re-veg that cheesey carpet clone at some point big D? got some of them 3 leaf leaves on my blue cheese re-veg. all looks healthy and all dont get me wrong just a bit funky lol


Nope, I didn't. The clones were taken just before the flip, and they sat in the tub pictured above getting roots. Then were put straight into flower so no veg. Hence the 3 leaves.....anyway, thanks, I think!



curious old fart said:


> this needs a bump
> 
> 
> cof


Peace to you cof.

Cheers for stopping by everyone. Laters D.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

hell yeah that bleesey looks good D! good weekend man!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

New Blue Diesel x herijauna

that's going to annoy people with small screens, soz,

Friday afternoon 420 time...



Bleeseberry Kush hung.



And the SSH, coming up for 11 weeks, looks like it need a good few more, bah!, but I think i see some swelling in some calyxes.


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fuckin OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yum YUM YUM yummmy .. hey Ive never seen a joint with hash all goowwy and owwy and hot like that before.... come on man,,,,give it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want a smoke report. Im super jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the joint has a coke lookin hash line in it! I bet Charlie sheen would dig it.. dont YOU!!!!!!!!!
have an aweome weekend DST, yu rock!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

man that hash looks like some good ass chocolate fudge.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

Great show once again D. That bleeseberry x kush looks...well, beautifull man! I bet the Nbd x Her is fire! Been wanting to give Sannies stuff a go forever man! All in good time. The SSH is coming along now eh! Hope it doesnt need a 2 month cure like the GHS one i grew lol

Peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey that's a cupcake, right? On the napkin there to go with your joint lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey, thanks peeps, the hash is stuff i have had since the last run. Still got a big crisp in the freezer. Just rolled out, folded and rolled again. I'll put a pic up of the crisp i have in the freezer.

The joint was a combo of Deep Psychosis and the hash, the hash sort of takes over the subtle milky sourness of the dp and provides a smoke that is like a moorish creamy combo of bitter dark chocolate and piney thick smoke that hits you where it's supposed to. I was super high but also very gouched. I uploaded the pics and was dozing by the time they had uploaded. I lay on my huge circular cushions and had a great afternoon siesta. I woke and feeling stoned I wnet about sourcing chocolate. Then went to the shop and came home and made suasage roles with pork and apple, huge chips and baked beans, followed by another one of those Cup Cakes! Yum. So yeh, HC, it is a cup cake, even though it looks like a turd, haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

thats like the best smoke report ive ever read!!!!!!!! so descriptive and colorful.... gouched...lmfao


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 4, 2011)

did u bake the beans yurself ??? or were they canned... ??
Im more of a rectangular cushon persn myself...lol...jk
Looks like yu had a slight case of the munchies....there
....nice wrk with the bleeze berry ....never had bleezeberry...but i love the wrd bleeze....definately good to have a solid kush at all times...u kno.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

schooling us yougbloods again D, you are mos def on top of your game D. man no wonder that joint put you under. id be out for hours on a j like that lol

ndb x heri looks awesome man, bleezey looks seriously tasty too.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2011)

of course not, its Romulan Timewarp Focus

Here's Rom Ti tom, I left the bottom bit of it to go a wee bit longer so that I am 100% the seeds are mature. Although they are looking good.

and this is it without support...like a drunken jaykie on a Friday night with a very heavy fish supper in his hand...doing the Glasgae shuffell.





the seeds...




Big BURP.



eebudebudebudebudebedats' all folks 

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

snuck that in right under radar eh, donkey cock for sure.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 5, 2011)

that bleesberry looks so noice!!! Master D, I will fer sure come see you before end of summer ^^ that is if you'll have me?

have a nice weekend!

//peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Aye, don said it man! Another superb job on the TWxR. Was that the one that had the demon mite's when you went away 4 few day's? No need to ask un-neeeded Q's, just a big hand to the the man!


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

alright ronaldinho, early risers eh, lol. NAh, this one didn't have the mites that bad, it was the Deep Blue Livers, and she turned out to be one of my fave new smokes!!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, don said it man! Another superb job on the TWxR. Was that the one that had the demon mite's when you went away 4 few day's? No need to ask un-neeeded Q's, just a big hand to the the man!


Feeding time at the zoo in a bit.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2011)

haha, i gotta go an feed all me mums animals shortly, fierceum beasts.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

oooh, I've heard stories about them animules, lol. ninja poohing in the midle of the night, Karate...plop. Good luck with it mate. Remember your whip!


mr west said:


> haha, i gotta go an feed all me mums animals shortly, fierceum beasts.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2011)

need my wellys lol. LGP had two presants this morning from my beasts, dead mouse and a dead mouse lol. One of my girls is a really good mouser, murphy the mouser. Id show a pic but the sites not working for me thismorning.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

murphy the mouser, haha.....we use to have Snoop Mousey Mouse in one of our old old places we stayed in when we first met, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

hahaha how you know what my peeps call me D. anyone else have visions of westy with a chair in one mit and a whip in the other haha... 

know what you mean about the livers D its been my fave since i got the snip then i grew out the psycho, now im in a quandry constantly sampling both trying to find the winner.... jury still out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

They call ya Snoop do they mr. A?!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

i just found out i have a mose yesterday. lil bastard chewed thru my bread, chips n oatmeal. he will be eradicated soon. if i could remove humainly i would. if i could let the snakes out i would too.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 6, 2011)

Now thats what im talking about  Much better than the straight TW looks yummy!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

HI DST, Hope your good!
I suck at rolling joints. Can you teach me how to roll a joint like that?
What type of papers are best? how much weed is optimal, ect. I want to roll a DST style joint! Can you teach me, please.?????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

oh shit...dst...youve got me rollin on the fuckin ground laughing..hahahahhaha
now i have to go to google translate to figure out what the fuck your saying... what a trip....
Wiet kabouters... hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ....let them take over the PLANET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

I do have very long fingers, some say they were the longest in Fife, lol. But not sure they would stretch that far. I am off course more than happy to lay it down how it should be, lol. Would you like a pictorial or written instructions? lol. It may take some time, even bigger lol (at myself).


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI DST, Hope your good!
> I suck at rolling joints. Can you teach me how to roll a joint like that?
> What type of papers are best? how much weed is optimal, ect. I want to roll a DST style joint! Can you teach me, please.?????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

Ill take both, any , all instuctions please, sir....take your time...ill be patiently waiting...Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

So it took some time but it finally got done. The reason it took so long was that my wife recorded the rain over the year, 2009 (it was all her idea!). It was a simple, did it rain, or did it not rain. This then gave 12 rows of 31 (the days in the months that were shorter were given a neutral colour) Then the results were mapped into the grid, a plash of colour added, and this is what we got.....The 2009 Rainfall Wall. Colour = Rain. (more than 55% of the days I am afraid, it rained. How shitty but colourfull, haha) 


Just need to find something to hide the TV leads now.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

long fingers hahaha 


nice looking setup bro our tvs are similar whats that a 40"?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

I think so. It's ready for HD, lol....



las fingerez said:


> long fingers hahaha
> 
> 
> nice looking setup bro our tvs are similar whats that a 40"?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Evening mate, just back and first chance to relax. Missed my 4:20 App. So just going to spark first fat one! I'll get that link up for you later tonight ok mate!
Peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the ambient lighting D, my mom would love your wife. all this painting n decorating. everytime i go over to her place there is a new wall or set of colors or project to show me. my lady is getting into it everytime she ask when we gonna paint again i find a way around it lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice wall painting by your wife, DST.. a very conceptual piece, I appreciate that, the idea is very trippy and it has a very modern look to it.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Love the ambient lighting D, my mom would love your wife. all this painting n decorating. everytime i go over to her place there is a new wall or set of colors or project to show me. my lady is getting into it everytime she ask when we gonna paint again i find a way around it lol.


I haven't got the hand for painting, give me a pencil and I can draw, but when it comes to painting I need a big wall and a roller, that's the painting I like. I am quite efficient at it as well. But intricate painting of any sort...boohoo, I suck. I thought I would help my wife, but I even suck at painting straight lines apparently. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening mate, just back and first chance to relax. Missed my 4:20 App. So just going to spark first fat one! I'll get that link up for you later tonight ok mate!
> Peace


Take yer time lad, nae rush ken.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very nice wall painting by your wife, DST.. a very conceptual piece, I appreciate that, the idea is very trippy and it has a very modern look to it.


Thanks Dr. She is the straightest person you would ever meet as well, but has done some proper weird stuff in the past. Anyhoo, cheers for the visits guys.

Scribble ya soon, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright mate, Ur prob in the scratcher getting Big Zed's. I'll see if i can get that link up 4 you asap mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

nice wall haha kool idea, im surprised its not 90% red


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

i know, but look at August, in line with the top of the TV. We were away for the first few days so no record, but the whole month it practically rained!!! Fuk'd my outdoor up proper!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice wall haha kool idea, im surprised its not 90% red


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

aye between the rain and the herron nesting on top lol. had a rough life those babes. you gonna have another crack this year?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

haha, aye, I may just do that Don. Was thinking over the next month I'll be scooting along with bags of my composted coco. Was thinking of also getting some wiring set up round them to keep out pesky fukkin birds. I'll def do an outdoor on my roof terrace though.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye between the rain and the herron nesting on top lol. had a rough life those babes. you gonna have another crack this year?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

ooh another bin bag rooftop monster eh haha sweet. things starting to get going in the greenhouse?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

well I have cleaned it out, but the pots sitting outside have all been frozen of late so a bit chilly to blast things off yet. We have been discussing it though.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooh another bin bag rooftop monster eh haha sweet. things starting to get going in the greenhouse?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope this work's for you mate! Couldnt find the 74' program, this is the 1978 season!
http://player.stv.tv/programmes/world-at-their-feet/1978-05-27-1900/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

DST je bent een geweldige tuinman en hebben een aantal van de meest verbazingwekkende vingers in het gehele land. Je rolt de meest watertanden gewrichten die ik ooit heb ogen op. Is het regent daar ... je vrouw zou behoorlijk druk met haar conceptuele kunst regen worden hier in de Pacific Northwest USA .... hahahaha hebben een geweldige dag dude!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

Liefe meisje, wat een leuke verassing, en mooi bericht dat je heb achter gelaten. Niet slecht, voor een on-line vertaling dienst. Maar volgende keer in het Engels. prettige dag verder, met vriendelijke groet, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Ello old yin' lol, Not had alot of (on-line) time during decent hours last few day's. Hope all's sweet, mucker 

P.S Need to stay off that 'tiger blood' Not wanting you going all C. Sheen on Us!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wall painting is straight pimp there mayne!! GREAT IDEA I want something contemporary painted on my living room setup.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2011)

Any one heard owt from jambo?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow D... the mrs. has outdone herself this time. That looks so feckin cool in the living room. My mrs. likes it as well. And about joints, I was never able to roll them without a rolling machine thingy until you teached me how. Now I can roll them almost as nicely as you. Thanks a bunch for that mate.


----------



## PANGcake (Mar 13, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Wow D... the mrs. has outdone herself this time. That looks so feckin cool in the living room. My mrs. likes it as well. And about joints, I was never able to roll them without a rolling machine thingy until you teached me how. Now I can roll them almost as nicely as you. Thanks a bunch for that mate.


I second that! Cool idea and nice outcome! =)

Rolling is an art form, but smoking together w my brother is a killer if he's rolling...takes fekkin 15mins, bout 10mins alone on the filter!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

i hold the record tween me n my mates at 48seconds from scratch to lit, been a while since i tried to beat it but i just might have a go. if the drought ever stops.... whats the crack D no jaw dropping panty poppin update this weekend?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

hahahha.. yeah wheres the jaw droppin panty poppin update...???? AND how come you taught everyone else to roll a joint but me DST?
(only joking)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

How you doing mate! Got my hand's right full right now with allsort's of babie's coming in all lol, but catch u soon bro!

P.S How's the HM x FC doing think they might be on 'Par' with O.G ????


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks like I get more visits when I don't post pics, lol. 

Had some very close friends visiting this weekend so been busy getting mashed. Just checked some pics and almost had a wee tear. My friend has cancer and it's just sooooo sad. Shes only 37 and I seen more meat on a butchers pencil. I went for a drink with my mate, (her Man), and the ladies stayed at home. Basically the prognosis as the Doctors said, is "Catastrophic". Seemed like a harsh word to use but hey, what can you do. After her chemo looks like there is not much to be done (they don't even know where the primary cancer is.) It's just hellish for her and my other friend, they have two young children and just because she lives in the UK can't even get decent weed to ease her symptoms, nausea, pains, cramps you name it....anyway, I wanted to say that the LAW SUCKS the fat one, even in the country I live in.

Anyway, we had a great weekend, and much medicinal herb was consumed. Here's some pics I shot today to appease MR DG&T, lol.

Bleeseberry Kush 


DPQ bx2 cheese



bx2 cheese - previously the mini scrog which I have relocated.


Theres the bottom floor, forgot to take a pic of the mezzanine level, but you can see some of the Deep Blues F2's I got going. They have gone straight into 12/12. Most of th eplants on the mazzanine have been done on 12/12 for the most and should be coming down soon...the forever growing SSH had it's last shot of pk13/14. Not really sure what to do with it, look like it may keep growing...


Cheese DOG



Engineers Dream



DOG mom and clones - really happy with this one, clones root without even loosing any green (not that you can tel in this pic they are under a 400hps..anyhoo. They rock the roots man.

And Mommy, thinking this may actually be my Super Mom...we shall see.


And these 2 little things are new to the grow, couple of clones that had healthy root systems, just need to perk up due to other unavoidable reasons....more of them in the future.


Hope that keeps those panties poppin Don.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

And some pics from our weekend...well ones that I can show anyway.

Gemeente Amsterdam Stadhuis


Gekke dingetjes 



A poster on the Raadhuisstraat Amsterdam


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2011)

Them newuns look greener than i would of thought


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Was quite surpreezed mesen.


mr west said:


> Them newuns look greener than i would of thought


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha.. yeah wheres the jaw droppin panty poppin update...???? AND how come you taught everyone else to roll a joint but me DST?
> (only joking)


haha, well that smoker came to visit, so I felt obliged, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful bro  great gardening mate looks lush. loving the cheesedog today


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn you grow some mouth watering dope!!!!!!!cool pictures of your location. 
is that a voodoo doll?
So sorry to hear of your friends illness. Peace to you and your friends and family..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2011)

Also sorry to hear about your mates girl. Good luck to both of them...maybe suggest researching hololistic ways to get rid of cancer. The body has amazing healing qualities and fasting or juice fasting is one of the best. I know you said she is very thin now unfortunately. 

Good karma always


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers peeps for the kind words. Very much appreciated!!! Pass that good karma on. Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2011)

cheesedog is looking loverly there boyo, BX2xDOG?


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I actually spluffed the BX2 with a nanner that came from one of the female DOGs so as to get a fem. I crossed the cheesedog now with some regular psycho killer as well.


ghb said:


> cheesedog is looking loverly there boyo, BX2xDOG?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi DST, what do you mean by "clarify" the butter?


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Amber, well you can read all about clarified butter here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarified_butter . Basically a good friend of mine who has been cooking with MJ since the 60's swears by this method, and having done it myself and experienced the results compared to normal butter I would also say I have to agree. Other alternatives are just buying Ghee.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks gangsta!


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

graag gedaan meisje


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks gangsta!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

Ever smoke a joint that big, DST? lol


[youtube]dd37S8uJNO8[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

I have lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright D. How you growing mate, mean n green no-doubt. Been having a bit trouble with my old 400, but ended up working out good and got 2 new one's gifted from my engeneer friend 
Ive never flowered with a 400 before, and having the big 6 in use i was just going to get a new 600. But after seeing some of you'r success with the 400w thread you done, and getting not only the old 400 fixed-up with new part's, ive now got another new 400 from him, im was more than willing to give it a go lol.

Slow but sure bro!


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny you guys, thanks for the morning smile!!! Never had the pleasure of doing a Cheech and Chong, although if I wanted too it's not like I couldn't. Anyone else been involved in like an OZ joint before? I am thinking, surely you waste a lot...perhaps not if you can smoke it real quick, lol.

Hey Cindy, I loved my 400w, was easy on the temps and good for my little cab....I just had to expand that's all. I am sure you'll be happy with the results.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

im sated  man that cheesedog looks like a real good balance of the two and an epic yeilder too. bonus points D ! the SSH looks hench. yes boxers suitably blown  

sorry to hear the bad news man. cancer is a fuckin bitch. Today is the anniversairy of a friend of mine that passed 2 years back. always takes the ones who deserve it least. good vibes her way bro


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

cheers bru, much appreciated. CheeseDog does look nice, shame I can't get any males from it (since the spluff was from a female nanner). I still have a couple of seeds left so I may run again, or try to create a new improved CheeseDOG, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> im sated  man that cheesedog looks like a real good balance of the two and an epic yeilder too. bonus points D ! the SSH looks hench. yes boxers suitably blown
> 
> sorry to hear the bad news man. cancer is a fuckin bitch. Today is the anniversairy of a friend of mine that passed 2 years back. always takes the ones who deserve it least. good vibes her way bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

ooooh a new improved cheese wurst go for it man, youve put out some banging crosses of late. id seriously love to put the DOG to the livers and psycho or to one then the other but its not on the cards really unless i get lucky with another DOG bean and get a male.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

That's kinda the plan, lol. Having been the lucky recipient of a sample of the Psychosis and the Livers, I must say I think I am a livers man. The Deep Blue was also one of my faves.

I am not sure that a true male will ever be found in the DOG, thus I think it's one of those strains that needs reversed or will only be fems.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh a new improved cheese wurst go for it man, youve put out some banging crosses of late. id seriously love to put the DOG to the livers and psycho or to one then the other but its not on the cards really unless i get lucky with another DOG bean and get a male.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the dog


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

succinct and to the point Fred!!


mr west said:


> I like the dog


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

thats me wen i need a piss lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

i have to say its a toss up for a favourite between the psycho and the livers, psycho takes it for taste imo but only just. strength wise they are pretty equal, livers yeilds a touch more. aye i wish id saved the bollocks off my dog now for deffo.

dog was too strong for me.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> And some pics from our weekend...well ones that I can show anyway.
> 
> Gemeente Amsterdam Stadhuis
> 
> ...


pic bump for the big pagers


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like I get more visits when I don't post pics, lol.
> 
> Had some very close friends visiting this weekend so been busy getting mashed. Just checked some pics and almost had a wee tear. My friend has cancer and it's just sooooo sad. Shes only 37 and I seen more meat on a butchers pencil. I went for a drink with my mate, (her Man), and the ladies stayed at home. Basically the prognosis as the Doctors said, is "Catastrophic". Seemed like a harsh word to use but hey, what can you do. After her chemo looks like there is not much to be done (they don't even know where the primary cancer is.) It's just hellish for her and my other friend, they have two young children and just because she lives in the UK can't even get decent weed to ease her symptoms, nausea, pains, cramps you name it....anyway, I wanted to say that the LAW SUCKS the fat one, even in the country I live in.
> 
> ...


nearly forgot to bump the plantsys


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

cheers bru, new pics in a bit......


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey peeps. Some pics of one of the BX2 Cheese crosses....




And the new additions...looking happier today


And I quite liked this one....


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

DAmn, this is like the HUGEST cola ive ever seen in my LIFE!! what is it?
I dont believe my eyes...did you add some kind of radioactive nutrients to make it react this way...come on whats your secret. give it up
nice footballl, fuc the lighter for this one, huh...lol
Now just take this and roll it into a joint and do it up cheech and chong style 
mmmm mmm good.. so jealous


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

hehe, cheers Amber, that's the never ending Super Silver Haze, had around a week or two from seedling and then straight into 12/12, just kept increasing the pot size and this is what happened.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

oh my, what are you trying to do to me? now your telling me its Super Sliver Haze?? your mean and a fuckin tease!!!!
So I have never smoked super Silver haze..ok.. but AM DYING TO!!!!!!!!!
Ill never forget when i first heard about super silver haze.. IT was The first time I got my medical MJ card . There was a hole room full of paitients waiting to get into the dispensery to get medication.. the room was totally smoked out.. party heaven.. good times... (this does not happen anymore, unfortueately} so the converstation turns to Super Silver haze .. one girl fuckin freaked about it.. ohhh.. ohhh super silver haze!!!!!!! then another girl did the same thing.. OHHH, ohhhh super siver haze....I mean they were like TOO excited about it.. and then I got all excited too!!!! I wanted it sooo bad. and still do but have yet to smoke it. Ill never foget that day or the dream of super sliver haze... hahahahahahahah you lucky bastard!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

nice story, I have to say, I really like the SSH, providing it's a good batch, this thing is a beast, but I am just not sure I am going to be happy with the smoke. Sometimes looks are not everything. It does look pretty impressive though....

One of my favourite sativas is Silver Bubble. It is definitely one to write home about.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my, what are you trying to do to me? now your telling me its Super Sliver Haze?? your mean and a fuckin tease!!!!
> So I have never smoked super Silver haze..ok.. but AM DYING TO!!!!!!!!!
> Ill never forget when i first heard about super silver haze.. IT was The first time I got my medical MJ card . There was a hole room full of paitients waiting to get into the dispensery to get medication.. the room was totally smoked out.. party heaven.. good times... (this does not happen anymore, unfortueately} so the converstation turns to Super Silver haze .. one girl fuckin freaked about it.. ohhh.. ohhh super silver haze!!!!!!! then another girl did the same thing.. OHHH, ohhhh super siver haze....I mean they were like TOO excited about it.. and then I got all excited too!!!! I wanted it sooo bad. and still do but have yet to smoke it. Ill never foget that day or the dream of super sliver haze... hahahahahahahah you lucky bastard!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

Tins looking fucking amazing considering, whats that i can see on the lable, e something ch something? So two weeks veg for the ssh, imajine if u vegged it till maturity? what ya think oz cola as it is? 2? its so hard to guess with nice big colas


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't see the point in veggin a sativa after seeing htis thing grow....can you imagine, lol.

That cola is going to be an OZ of pain in the arse trim if you ask me, lol....if it is too annoying I may just make hash out of the whole thing, haha. O rpossibly buy some dry ice and kief it all.

the label eh! haha, East Church maybe????



mr west said:


> Tins looking fucking amazing considering, whats that i can see on the lable, e something ch something? So two weeks veg for the ssh, imajine if u vegged it till maturity? what ya think oz cola as it is? 2? its so hard to guess with nice big colas


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning D. I was thinking the same thing about that monster cola...too bad it wasn't a little more solid. Should make some nice kief though!

Have a good one bru


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

remindes me of some skunk special i grewairy hairy buds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

What say westy. Smoking some Qleaner this morning, finally something different!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> remindes me of some skunk special i grewairy hairy buds


i dug it out to show back from december 2009 lol.







qleaners a lemoney one aint she?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 2 Qleaner phenos...an indica and a sativa. The sativa is the lemon qleaner, the indica smells like skunk/cat piss, phew, but has a nice rich flavor. Out of 20 dif phenotypes of four of subbys strains, I kept 3 phenos and the qleaner made up 2 of them. Smoking the skunk/cat piss now...good potency, it's one of eveyone's favorites


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

that doesn't look that airy Fred. But then a pic it's hard to tell....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

HAPPY ST Patricks Day DST !!.... jadi apa yang berlaku selepas anda merokok Silver Bubble?
kau tahu apa yang orang tua syarikat? Ive pernah mendengar dari gulma ini sebelumnya.
hahahahahah


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

Bubblegum dan Silver Haze adalah orang tua. Saya pikir ini DNA Genetics strain. It's a combo super manis dan hazey menyampaikan quality awesome. lol. Adakah anda tahu bahawa dalam bahasa Melayu, kata kerja berjalan, adalah Jalan, dan berjalan adalah Jalan Jalan. Melayu mempunyai tata bahasa yang sangat sederhana, tapi laman web ini terjemahan tidak akan mengambil bahawa sampai (tapi sekurang-kurangnya anda akan tahu apa yang saya katakan ketika anda copy dan paste, hehehe) 
And thanks for the good Paddy wishes.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAPPY ST Patricks Day DST !!.... jadi apa yang berlaku selepas anda merokok Silver Bubble?
> kau tahu apa yang orang tua syarikat? Ive pernah mendengar dari gulma ini sebelumnya.
> hahahahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

ok dst what cha smoking thats gettin you silly ripped dude? i want some


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

Psycho Killer - Deep Psychosis X Jack The Ripper....one of Mr West's creations. This pheno has more of a earth cheesey tinge to it, with only a very very slight after thought of lemon from the JTR. It's a real buzzer....bzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

love the name...you guys have some of the best dope. i smoked some shitty ass Northern Trainwreck this morning. I had it delivered to my house!!!!!!
yeah.. that what they are doing around my parts these day.. Free MJ Deiivery.. its pretty wild.. Dude comes over lookin all laid back surfer stoner type with a backpack full of jars of weed. He sets them all on my coffee table and I bust out my scope..hehehehe .. they all looked pretty week but it was a favor that needed to be fullfilled. The guy was SOOOO full of shit.. saying that all his dope is 25-30% TCH... the best one ended up being "Frosty Lady" it was his biggest bud.. my friend liked it cuz it reminded him of some good ole Humboldt County dope...hahahah


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

hehe, they had similar things in Amsterdam. Not sure if it is still going though....

p.s jone done a pictorial of rolling a joint. Pics up in a bit. (need to smoke th ejoint first, haha) Makes farting around with the pics more fun as well. Back in 5, lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> love the name...you guys have some of the best dope. i smoked some shitty ass Northern Trainwreck this morning. I had it delivered to my house!!!!!!
> yeah.. that what they are doing around my parts these day.. Free MJ Deiivery.. its pretty wild.. Dude comes over lookin all laid back surfer stoner type with a backpack full of jars of weed. He sets them all on my coffee table and I bust out my scope..hehehehe .. they all looked pretty week but it was a favor that needed to be fullfilled. The guy was SOOOO full of shit.. saying that all his dope is 25-30% TCH... the best one ended up being "Frosty Lady" it was his biggest bud.. my friend liked it cuz it reminded him of some good ole Humboldt County dope...hahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

NOOO WAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

So I should really start this post off with lots of smileys and stuff since its for the Dr Amber, but then that would just be stealing her style. So instead, get some headphones on, bumped up to 10, and roll yourself a joint.
[youtube]MbDYjKaHswM[/youtube]

*Step 1: *Rolling papers are a very personal choice. I choose these because, 1, no taste, 2 quite thin, 3 burn fairly even, 4 and the brown ones have no bleach as well. just discovered them recently.


*Step 2 *Select your green. This one is a Psycho Killer bud, about a gram I would say. Most coffeeshops if they sell you pure will have around 0.4-0.5 a gram in the joint. Normally rolled from shwag, haha.


*Step 3* Then break up or use a grinder, I am lazy and use a grinder and have enough weed not to worry about miniscule amounts stuck in the grinder, lol (before anyone bashes about grinders!)


*Step 4* pick a roach, or tip. I use the ones from coffeeshops, just thin card in a strip



*Step 5 *Roll up tip.


*Step 6* Place weed and tip in paper


*Step 6* (optional) Select your hash. I like this squidgy stuff rolled up.


*Step 7* so roll it up (yah RIU) baby.


*Step 8*, place in the joint. Try and bury it a bit, unlike me, lol.


*Step 9 *Carefully pick up and hold joint with the tip.


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1499108-smoking-baby-17/ 
*Step 10* I keep one hand on the tip, rolling that between my thumb and forefinger. the thumb and forefinger from the other hand roll the joint up and down until it feels like it becoming a bit more solid. PRACTICE WITH A CIGARETTE, JUST ROLLING BACK AND FORWARD IF YOU ARE NOT SURE.


*Step 11* I normally do this with two hand but someoen had to take the pic. You should be at a stage that you can roll the skin right down to expose the weed.


*Step 12 *So this is the hard bit, especially when trying to photograph it, and being stoned at the same time, haha. So you have to twist the bottom in. I normally bring my forefinger to the front of the joint as extra leverage. If you use bigger papers or less weed you have more room to play with, you can just fold the paper in and it will go into a tube. Again practice with a cigarette first (SORRY FOR SHOUTING THE LAST TIME, haha). So once the the joint has been turned up to the middle. I run my thumb along twisting the rest of the paper in. It goes fairly natural, you just drag your thumb.

*Step 13* Lick the paper, you should be able to hold the joint firmly without it flopping all over the place. lol


*Step 14* Each to their own. I start at the fatter end and work the sticky side from there.


*Step 15*, inspection, and pushing down. Just poke down the weed at the open end to create a firm but flat effect to the weed. this should help lighting it more evenly.


*Step 16* And ready to smoke. I normally just pop the top off the joint and flatten it and light away. Enjoy, peace, DST



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/winter-2010-19056/1499108-smoking-baby-17/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

OH, Im blown away... Thank you sososososooooooooo much that was so kind of you to do for me!!!! Ill never forget this ST. Patricks day, the day DST taught me how to roll a proper joint... 
KILLER!!!!!!!!!!! your the best DST
everything about this post, the music, the instructions and the pictures were fabulous!
you know what ill be doing today...hahahahahah
with some super lemon haze...


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

very cool D >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> must get my bags back and make some hash lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

Im totallys stoked on rolling my first DST style J.
Ive purchased some similiar rolling papers, i think, unbleached ones like Smokeking. 
Ive got some new trichome blazing Trainwreck...and next week the kicker....
IVE GOT A MAJOR serious cool new hookup. Im getting some BLONDE fuckin HASH!!!!!!!!!!
this shit is supposed to be soooo strong that most tokers cant handle it... hahahahha.. so pass it over here, ill try it.hahhaha
I havent smoked any Blonde Hash since Unicorn Ryder smuggled back overseas from Dam up his ASS!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahah
Have an killer weekend m8.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 18, 2011)

love your photos d as usual.... you have a way of snaching me right threw the moniter and putting me there ....
Im hoping to have my friend jscot, who reallly has a state of the arc camera, and basically takes snaps of just about any random beautiful objects and flowers....to come over and callab with me on this harvest ....(u know i havnt had a good cam for a while)

Ill be sure to drop you a link soon .... so you can see whats new that were working on here in la ....
The kinda of og that people would only see in the shops here....

much respect ....cheez


----------



## ghb (Mar 19, 2011)

thats how i roll dst, the hash in the middle has a completely different effect i find. i roach after rolling however, if you are an amateur roller having the roach in can make it easier as you have a hard surface to hold on to as you are rapping, just make sure the roach doesn't unroll itself as you go to lick, lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

must say i am a post roacher and a post lactarian. I like my milk in my tea after everything else and i always put the roach in last too>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Well for 25plus years I was a roach in last, until the last couple of years I have gone to rolling with the roach in?!?! weird but i just started it and that was that.....I can't even remember why I started doing it as I use to think it was a pain, lol. I guess the older you are, the harder it is to fit things into holes, haha.

EDIT: ALthough we know Westy has nae bother there, lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

3 BX2 F2 phenos, all grown with a week veg and 12/12 for the rest....quite funny actually....they are in no particular order.









Not sure if anyone has heard of them but we went to see "Glasvegas" last night in concert. My wife loves them (she loves anything Scottish really, well, anything that sounds Scottish, lol.) After we met my name was Scottish in her phone for a while, due to the fact she couldn't remember my name among other things, haha. Anyway, I had two cookies, 1 a couple of hourse before, and one as the concert began....must say, I had a good night, ahahaha. Seriously they were good musicians, and their drummer (who is a girl) is quite hat stand.

Oh the sun is out. Gardening today.

Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Well for 25plus years I was a roach in last, until the last couple of years I have gone to rolling with the roach in?!?! weird but i just started it and that was that.....I can't even remember why I started doing it as I use to think it was a pain, lol. I guess the older you are, the harder it is to fit things into holes, haha.
> 
> EDIT: ALthough we know Westy has nae bother there, lol.


I presume you be speaking fer yerself me brudder from nother mudder lol!!!

What's the good word, D!


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh, if you can't laugh at yourself HC, then who can you laugh at. Just been out throwing some seeds out to germ. Some Squash and Cauliflower seeds. Rolling a joint the now (Deep Psychosis), then will finish off making some hash, then plant some peas, cucumbers, and what not in a bit. Wifes sitting on the terrace reading and enjoying some sun....nice Saturday.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

its a lovely day today, im smoking dpp too lol. NICE!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh, if you can't laugh at yourself HC, then who can you laugh at. Just been out throwing some seeds out to germ. Some Squash and Cauliflower seeds. Rolling a joint the now (Deep Psychosis), then will finish off making some hash, then plant some peas, cucumbers, and what not in a bit. Wifes sitting on the terrace reading and enjoying some sun....nice Saturday.


Sounds nice! I as well am looking forward to my vegetable and flower gardens...got just a little bit of used Ocean Forest to till into everything lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Just back from the park, was nice out. Was going to stop at the brewery for a beer but we bought cider instead and came home. My joint of DPP was stinking the place out as we walked down the road so I smoke half and kept the rest (which is now being promptly smoked) Have a good evening all.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

nice one glad u liked the concert, i've heard of the band  liking the bx2 f2 on the right it has the similar structure to my blue cheese when left to grow str8 up (un topped etc)  whats she smell like?

hope ur having a good weekend bro


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

hey las, they all have a sour milkey smell to them, seem to be a bit fatter in the bud department than the original, perhaps that's just the grow, not sure.



las fingerez said:


> nice one glad u liked the concert, i've heard of the band  liking the bx2 f2 on the right it has the similar structure to my blue cheese when left to grow str8 up (un topped etc)  whats she smell like?
> 
> hope ur having a good weekend bro


So i thought this was the oglarryxoglarry, but it's actually the og larryxplatinum. So I need to find the oglarryx....I think I know. It's not just Don who mixes up his tags, lol.



And the Engineers Dream, more of a green pheno in colour, similar bud structure to the DPQ, no purple like it's sisters.





Clones with new growth already, hehe. 




and this is the romulan timewarp reveg clone.





another one of the bx2 f2's.



Some little hanging trees.


Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

You keep raising the bar like that, we're all going to become master gardeners just trying to keep up with you. Nice pics, they truly blew me away lol.

Hey D, I have a friend whom is going to be in the Dam for 2 or 3 days starting May 26th, thought it might be really kool if you guys met and had a drink. She's up for it lol. I mentioned her in my thread a couple of times and I refer to her as my Scandie baby. Donny knows about her...


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2011)

hi HC, thanks for the kind words. I should be around then so happy to meet up with a friend of yours old partner.



Highlanders cave said:


> You keep raising the bar like that, we're all going to become master gardeners just trying to keep up with you. Nice pics, they truly blew me away lol.
> 
> Hey D, I have a friend whom is going to be in the Dam for 2 or 3 days starting May 26th, thought it might be really kool if you guys met and had a drink. She's up for it lol. I mentioned her in my thread a couple of times and I refer to her as my Scandie baby. Donny knows about her...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Any advice on how to grow the DOG? Three of them look to be stretchers and they will becoming up on the fourth node very soon and I plan on topping them. one is shorter than the other three. All are starting to take off! I guess what I'm wondering lol, is how should I expect them to grow. Getting a lovely glow on with some hash this sunny afternoon 

Tanks bru


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi HC, there seems to be two phenos as far as stretch. Quite a compact one (good for single cola grows) and the stretchier (you need to top these ones, then LST/supercrop the hell out of them)....every branch will then produce a rock hard nug. PAtience is the key, weight def comes on in the last period of flower.

Peace, D



Highlanders cave said:


> Any advice on how to grow the DOG? Three of them look to be stretchers and they will becoming up on the fourth node very soon and I plan on topping them. one is shorter than the other three. All are starting to take off! I guess what I'm wondering lol, is how should I expect them to grow. Getting a lovely glow on with some hash this sunny afternoon
> 
> Tanks bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

DST said:


> hey las, they all have a sour milkey smell to them, seem to be a bit fatter in the bud department than the original, perhaps that's just the grow, not sure.
> So i thought this was the oglarryxoglarry, but it's actually the og larryxplatinum. So I need to find the oglarryx....I think I know. It's not just Don who mixes up his tags, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 gotta bump the show for us long pagers. man seeing what you put out with an extra 600 makes me think..... i shouldnt but it tempts me. like HC says your setting the bar fella, keep it up. not that i doubt you will haha. cracking show as usual chief


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

Also my garst is flabberd seeing the new growth on them two mystery clones that had a ruff bit lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd know those DSL anywhere


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

wow man u just keep on rolling em out D, killing it bro  setting standards


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

DSL and "garsts-a-blabbered", lmfao. Quite incredible really Fred. And to think we all get anal about lights being off for ten minutes, blah blah,,,ah fek it, stick em in a dark bag for a week and they'll be fine. lol.

Hey Donny, re the other light thing, you ever thought about an MH in there while flowering (I think you had a blue cfl in before though - ye olde Basement lighting number haha)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

the other 600 i have is dual spec mh/hps you can see a slight difference in colour when they kick on. results from either side of the tent are the same really tho!? dont mention basement shiting...... lol

cant wait to see what you make of and make with the new yins man.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Aye, looking forward to it. I must say, I thought the trichs and buds were better developed with the MH, but then I may just be kidding myself, haha. Weirdly enough, my MH is a lot warmer than the HPS bulbs...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

its very possible D bru, i was expecting the plants under the MH to be a bit taller or more stretched with the extra blue in the spec but as far as i could tell no difference. still just as dank eh


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

aye, i think once you hit dank genetics then everything else is just very slight percentages...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> its very possible D bru, i was expecting the plants under the MH to be a bit taller or more stretched with the extra blue in the spec but as far as i could tell no difference. still just as dank eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

spring has sprung over the channel D, you getting a wee yin army together yet?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Well isn't this an interesting looking BX2 Cheese (crossed with a tad DPQ me thinks)






And the smallest sativa in history..Malawi - another 20 weeker by the looks of things, lol.


Peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its very possible D bru, i was expecting the plants under the MH to be a bit taller or more stretched with the extra blue in the spec but as far as i could tell no difference. still just as dank eh


I found when i left a 600 mh on for the first two weeks of flower the nodes stayed tighter and stretched less. I might fire up the old hps for a summer grow


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I found when i left a 600 mh on for the first two weeks of flower the nodes stayed tighter and stretched less. I might fire up the old hps for a summer grow


same here with the MH. go on osc mate we're dying to see another grow


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright Chiefter! Been a busy bee of late, just trying to do some catch-up before heading out. I Love the bx2 suprise x. Look's like a handy bit of rougue pollen after all  Kickin Ass as allway's D, Love the work man! speak soon mucker!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2011)

aye it would be grand to see you back in the saddle oscar. i bet its been killin you not having even a couple on the go


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

I reckon that should be in Oscars signature...."think I'll start a grow soon....."


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah how long has oscar been toying with the idea of growing again?


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

as long as I have been on riu as far as I am aware, hahaha.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

So these are the BX2 F2's I chopped down this morning. Smell exactly the same as the BX2's but feel a bit thicker and heavier to the hand. Looks like growing the lanky BX2 pheno scrog style is a waste of time imo (perhaps I am doing it wrong) But out of the 3 scrogs with the BX2, none have yielded well and produced as nice buds as growing it traditional style?!?! weird but that's what I have experienced. Anyway, saying that, it all smells rather stinky. There is more cheese in the bag hanging and then some Engineers Dream (the last, and I think the least as far as the phenos go) in the bag behind, that's just gone into the paper bags to finish up drying before jarring.
Still got the DOG cheese, the Purple DPQ Cheese. Also got the mistaken OG Larry x OG larry to come down. That is turning out nice as well. And of course the SSH, and the Malawi...hoping they finish before Xmas, ffs.

edit, best to post the pic eh!


Peace, DST

2nd edit: and these were all thrown straight into 12/12 after seedling stage.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Need some help posting pics, D ; ?) Nice selection ya have there! Isn't it nice to be able to say,,,hmm which strain do I feel like schmooking next lol


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

it can be, but when you got like a dozen strains it can be a pain in the arse choosing, haha......hard life eh!

i had some Romula Timewapr this afternoon. Nice smooth smoke, the heavy pine smell has reduced more into a mix of pine and lemon. The buds are large bud fairly light as well...the main cola that was rock hard is now more sponge hard, lol. I mixed it with some hash I made yesterday and it was a really nice smooth, gentle chuff. A daytimer. I must admit, I thought it was going to be a knock your socks off.....and it looked the business as well. The smell reminds me of the Super Silver Haze smell as well, but not so sweet...the structure looks very similar as well. Based on the 11-12 weeks the Rom Timwarp grew for it was def Sativa leaning, and that shows through in the rip. The hash is rather delightful as a stocking filler!




Highlanders cave said:


> Need some help posting pics, D ; ?) Nice selection ya have there! Isn't it nice to be able to say,,,hmm which strain do I feel like schmooking next lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

hey D shame 2 hear about the bx2 scrog  what light was u using in there? i'm thinking about putting a similar setup like that for my cheesy surprise boys to go in, nearly got all the gear i need i got 2x red 125cfl, just need more room lol  hope ur well mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

stocking filler lmao, i know time flies but we need to get summer out the way be we think bout christmas lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 24, 2011)

an we have the baby due in august lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> an we have the baby due in august lol


oh yeah i forgot bout that lol. So no wishing ur life away.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey D shame 2 hear about the bx2 scrog  what light was u using in there? i'm thinking about putting a similar setup like that for my cheesy surprise boys to go in, nearly got all the gear i need i got 2x red 125cfl, just need more room lol  hope ur well mate


The min scrog had a 400, but was moved into the main flower cab to the 600 et al. Previous scrogs where done with the 600. I just think the lanky bx2 pheno is not the best one. I have got quite a lot of purple coming through in the F2's.




mr west said:


> stocking filler lmao, i know time flies but we need to get summer out the way be we think bout christmas lol


Feels like summer today lad. Just finished up mixing a hash run on my balcony in the sun...how nice.



Lil ganja princess said:


> an we have the baby due in august lol


Not to forget the babs!!! How goes it LGP and bump?



mr west said:


> oh yeah i forgot bout that lol. So no wishing ur life away.


Aye right you forgot, lol. Dry slap for forgeting, haha. So whats in store for wetting the babs head?


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

pot wise? er not sure prolly cheeses and casey and livers


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

just anything wise really.....August LGP said, will need to see how the calendars looking around then. Just about to fire up the new spoon, haha.


mr west said:


> pot wise? er not sure prolly cheeses and casey and livers


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks a lot bro  i've got 2 kinda lanky ones now it seems, thinking about getting rid now or would u grow em out just to see? just wanna keep the numbers down a bit so if the best ones are the short ones i'll just flower them


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> just anything wise really.....August LGP said, will need to see how the calendars looking around then. Just about to fire up the new spoon, haha.


aint got my judges spoon yet boo hoo bloody uk postal services grr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

judges spoon!?!? jammy sods! haha

D man those are some fine nugs for 12/12 from seed. havent seen as much weight from straight from seed here. puttin work in of late man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> So these are the BX2 F2's I chopped down this morning. Smell exactly the same as the BX2's but feel a bit thicker and heavier to the hand. Looks like growing the lanky BX2 pheno scrog style is a waste of time imo (perhaps I am doing it wrong) But out of the 3 scrogs with the BX2, none have yielded well and produced as nice buds as growing it traditional style?!?! weird but that's what I have experienced. Anyway, saying that, it all smells rather stinky. There is more cheese in the bag hanging and then some Engineers Dream (the last, and I think the least as far as the phenos go) in the bag behind, that's just gone into the paper bags to finish up drying before jarring.
> Still got the DOG cheese, the Purple DPQ Cheese. Also got the mistaken OG Larry x OG larry to come down. That is turning out nice as well. And of course the SSH, and the Malawi...hoping they finish before Xmas, ffs.
> 
> edit, best to post the pic eh!
> ...


Wow DST, I didnt realize you were scroggin'!!!!!! in fact there is so much about your grow op that is still a mystery to me.
to be honest i havent read your entire journal and really should.
I dont know what types of lights you use or even what your grow room looks like!! Do you remember what pages in your journal have pictures of the scrog , lights and of your grow room? I cant wait to see them!!!!
Peace,
The Doc


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Not to forget the babs!!! How goes it LGP and bump?


 were fine had another appointment today. herd the heart beat again and they said its healthy. got ma 2nd scan on the 8th april. so might have new pics for ya


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot bro  i've got 2 kinda lanky ones now it seems, thinking about getting rid now or would u grow em out just to see? just wanna keep the numbers down a bit so if the best ones are the short ones i'll just flower them


I wouldn't say that, I just wouldn't waste time veggin them to be huge, just stick em into flower in a small pot and in the corner of your tent. In 8 weeks you'll have something like the above I would guess, I just wouldn't go putting loads of effort into a scrog....but then your scrogs are better than mine.



mr west said:


> aint got my judges spoon yet boo hoo bloody uk postal services grr


makes a change...from the stoned Dutch one.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> judges spoon!?!? jammy sods! haha
> 
> D man those are some fine nugs for 12/12 from seed. havent seen as much weight from straight from seed here. puttin work in of late man.


Cheers bru. The F2's sure did pull out some nice nugs indeed Don. And the OG Larry/Plat, and OGLarry/OG Larry are looking lush from 12/12 as well.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow DST, I didnt realize you were scroggin'!!!!!! in fact there is so much about your grow op that is still a mystery to me.
> to be honest i havent read your entire journal and really should.
> I dont know what types of lights you use or even what your grow room looks like!! Do you remember what pages in your journal have pictures of the scrog , lights and of your grow room? I cant wait to see them!!!!
> Peace,
> The Doc


Don't waste your time reading the whole journal, it's kind of changed a few times. But I will post a brief overview for you Dr, and any other new comers.



Lil ganja princess said:


> were fine had another appointment today. herd the heart beat again and they said its healthy. got ma 2nd scan on the 8th april. so might have new pics for ya


Woohoo, hearty bump bumps!!! More Westy look a like pics...did it sound like a boy? did it fart? lol...then it would have been a boy, hehe. 
Our friends in SA just had a wee boy yesterday....god knows how my wifes ovaries haven't jumped out and smacked me in the face yet, they have got to be itching like mad...keeping the rythmm technique up for the lads at the moment, lol.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, loving the vertical setup man! + REP


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the compliment but ur a better all rounder bro and i dont doubt that for a second 

i've vegged the bx2's under a 250mh for 3 weeks now, going to re-pot them 2moro (havent got the pots) and stick them into 12.12 next week sometime. no scrog, no topping/fimm which is gonna be strange for me lol 

thanks again for all ur advice big D, true gent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> were fine had another appointment today. herd the heart beat again and they said its healthy. got ma 2nd scan on the 8th april. so might have new pics for ya


so soon we should know if its a Lil' Princess, Westy Jr. right??? im glad everything is going as planned


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> it can be, but when you got like a dozen strains it can be a pain in the arse choosing, haha......hard life eh!
> 
> i had some Romula Timewapr this afternoon. Nice smooth smoke, the heavy pine smell has reduced more into a mix of pine and lemon. The buds are large bud fairly light as well...the main cola that was rock hard is now more sponge hard, lol. I mixed it with some hash I made yesterday and it was a really nice smooth, gentle chuff. A daytimer. I must admit, I thought it was going to be a knock your socks off.....and it looked the business as well. The smell reminds me of the Super Silver Haze smell as well, but not so sweet...the structure looks very similar as well. Based on the 11-12 weeks the Rom Timwarp grew for it was def Sativa leaning, and that shows through in the rip. The hash is rather delightful as a stocking filler!


 nice 12/12 harvest D. u still got SSH up? i'd love to see how it compares to the rest of your strains you have available.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so soon we should know if its a Lil' Princess, Westy Jr. right??? im glad everything is going as planned


 sorry to piss on ya chips guys, but were not finding out the sex


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuk the back space button, just posted a load of old pics so the new peeps on the thread could see the set up, and I lost it, so here goes again.

2x600w hps and a 400w MH - organic coco grow...with snazzy Italian tiles, haha.

The frame (space is 1.2 metre squared, 2.6m high (about 4foot square by around 8 1/2 foot - I think)


My lovely tiles left over from our mosaic


The light tower


All snug inside


cheesey carpet scrog


Downstairs when it's busy


Atmopshere shots



N.B this is not pics from the current grow.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2011)

HaHa, i think thats awesome, adds the element of surprise. and your gifts wont be sex specific, and u will have thought of a million names for each sex. most times i find sex doesn't matter once they are here, the love will be the same.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol, D i forgot bout the sexy tile floor, i guess since we havn't been able to see it 4 a while with all these cheese scrogs goin on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

cool history lesson D, mind your buds look a little small in the first pic  most unusual


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

whwhwhwoooooooowwwwwww, I loooooovvveee your light!!!!!!!!!! That thing is soooo outta site!!!!!!!!!!! 
Where in the world did you get it?
Thanks for posting the pictures DST.. youve got a seriously wicked tight setup!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice 12/12 harvest D. u still got SSH up? i'd love to see how it compares to the rest of your strains you have available.


The ssh is a monster lad...don't think it'll ever finish, lol..



Lil ganja princess said:


> sorry to piss on ya chips guys, but were not finding out the sex


ooh, please no pee on chips....I prefer surprises anyway's. Means we can spend until August guessing, and I don't have to go and buy anything pink for a pressie, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool history lesson D, mind your buds look a little small in the first pic  most unusual


Most unusual, lol. Must have been a bad day Don (I think they were some outdoor stragglies)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whwhwhwoooooooowwwwwww, I loooooovvveee your light!!!!!!!!!! That thing is soooo outta site!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where in the world did you get it?
> Thanks for posting the pictures DST.. youve got a seriously wicked tight setup!!!!!!!!


I just bought 3 cool tubes and gaffa'd them up, lol. I am on the look out for 3 new cool tubes, 8 inch ones though, then the cab will be fully rocking. But no joy yet unless I want to buy them in the US and pay 6 arms and 4 legs for them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

got any scroggin pix?


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

the cheesey carpet pic above is a scrog.....

will have a butchers in the album for more.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> got any scroggin pix?


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

this was it the day before the chop.


a mini cheese scrog...these clones went straight into flower after rooting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

OH!!!!!!!!! wow, thanks for pointing that out for me DST.. I can just bearly see the trellis. Thats a very lush sea of green!!!!! beautiful!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> ooh, please no pee on chips....I prefer surprises anyway's. Means we can spend until August guessing, and I don't have to go and buy anything pink for a pressie, lol.


i dunno if i wanna go down the tradition with the pink and blue. but im not gunna go radicul and get a boy a pink thing


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 24, 2011)

this is what mr West bought this for the baby when it leaves hospital


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

Too funny!!!!!!!


Lil ganja princess said:


> View attachment 1511602
> 
> this is what mr West bought this for the baby when it leaves hospital


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Some BX2 cheese surprises...surprise being it went purple. I have noticed quite a bit of purpling to the undersides of the fan leaves on the BX2 F2's. I thought it might have come from the DPQ (or possibly the Thelma HB that was in seed), but the straight up Male BX2 Female BX2's (i.e BX2 F2's) also showed similar things. I have had my dehumidifier off at night so probably getting a bit chillier in the night time.




Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

looks tasty man how does she smell?


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Smells sour, but not the milky sour you get with cheese, more dank earthyness. I reckon it's bouquet is going to be awesome when dried. Will provide a smoke report of this as it's all getting chiefed by me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

muuuhahhwhahahahaaaaaa get on it lad! it is friday afterall


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

This will get bumped a couple of times.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

i dout not as it looks lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

it not a bad thing. dont get me wrong


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

loverly purple colour


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks peeps, conference call finished....lets the joints and brownies begin. Woohoo. Think I'll try my 2nd pheno Engineers Dream as a starter for 10.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

mr west isnt have a gud start to his week the [playstation showing the yollow light of death


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

please enlighten me more LGP..lol, what's the yellow light of death? is that like a bad hps? hehe.


Lil ganja princess said:


> mr west isnt have a gud start to his week the [playstation showing the yollow light of death


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2011)

lol. its close to the red ring of death @D. i hope i never see one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

touch my wood, ive not had any issue with my xbox in the 3 years its been running. itll keel over at the weekend now no doubt. guys in my building fix consoles anyway, theyve got literally thousands of ps3's spread out across the different offices, they were afraid it would put the floors/ceilings through...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

hahahah, "touch my wood".. don, that must be a european saying thing.. thats funny.. i like it better than knock on wood.. total stoner!!!!!!lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

same thing, dont tempt fate... i like to slip in the odd in your endo here and there haha


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2011)

YLOD = Bad bad thing. I lost all my save info when my last ps3 took a dive.

Beautiful buds D. Your plants just get better looking and better looking as time goes on.


DST (the monster) said:


>


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, so I am missing out on this whole Light of Death thing, hehe.

I am offski now to smoke myself to the yellow light of death at the Grey Area, then go for Italian and get down to some Jules Holland...knackered just thinking about it all. Have a good night / day folks.

Much love, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow, so I am missing out on this whole Light of Death thing, hehe.
> 
> I am offski now to smoke myself to the yellow light of death at the Grey Area, then go for Italian and get down to some Jules Holland...knackered just thinking about it all. Have a good night / day folks.
> 
> Much love, DST


Sound's like a good night -out out to me D. Not had alot of time for a chat letley man, Need to catch you at a good time Mr. Busy 

Much Respect Mucker


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2011)

YLoD is fixed thanks to my mate and his heat gun lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Now that's a phrase im not familiar with westy! YLOD ???


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This will get bumped a couple of times.....



so good he bummped it twice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

BUMP de BUMP, BUMP


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Now that's a phrase im not familiar with westy! YLOD ???


its a playstation related thing


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2011)

the solder on the mother boar needed re-flowing and the cpu's needed cleaning an thermal past puttin on em lol, half hour job, sorted.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> the solder on the mother boar needed re-flowing and the cpu's needed cleaning an thermal past puttin on em lol, half hour job, sorted.


Got you lol, never really got interesred in the game console's, but tried them and cant handle the new analog pad's! Just end up all over looking up!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> the solder on the mother boar needed re-flowing and the cpu's needed cleaning an thermal past puttin on em lol, half hour job, sorted.


what u do that or ur mate solder? not sure i'd be up for doing that myself to my xbox, far to finiky for my liking lol. i've got a mate that does all that type of stuff for me though  i got one of the original box's (no hdmi) and when it broke microsoft repared it for free, they fitted an extra heat sink to the gpu, (i'll take a pic next time its open) i've seen inside when my mate flashed it for me to play "back ups" of my games  (not ones i've downloaded from the net or anything like that coz i dont do them types of things lol)


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

tis safe to come back to my thread now? no more YLOD? hehe.

Well wasn't last night a buzz. I ended up munching my way through 2 space brownies. We met a couple and the girl is friends with my wife. I know the guy but we aren't friends or go out or anything. Well of course he wanted a nibble of the brownie. lol.

Jules Holland and posse were amazing, the wife and I were having a good old boogie woogie up on the balcony (always more room for boogying) They played so many different numbers (the ska ones being my favourite) About an hour into the concert (DST jumping around like a stoned loon on brownies and bongs) the guy with my wifes friend was sitting against the wall with his head in his hands....oooops. I think I killed his night. We left after the concert and he was still head in hands, proper devastated saying his head was frazzled. Double ooops. hahaha.

Right, off to feed and water and pot and shiz. Laters, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice sleep then chief! 
That was the kind of night i was referring to man! Sound's like it went well then lol. Ive got the King's of Leon in summer, should be a blast. The lass got 2 ticket's before she realtsed she couldnt go come the time, so still looking for a co-accused 

Peace


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Short and deep sleep, with only a couple of turns from what I can remember. Up at 8 to greet the ladies though. Got a load of pics but it's gonna take me an age with the upload things being on the go slow. Kings of Leon I am sure will be good although haven't listened to loads of their stuff. My friends are right into it. The good lady gonna be fit to burst by that time? When's she due lad? Pics in a few hour, haha.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice sleep then chief!
> That was the kind of night i was referring to man! Sound's like it went well then lol. Ive got the King's of Leon in summer, should be a blast. The lass got 2 ticket's before she realtsed she couldnt go come the time, so still looking for a co-accused
> 
> Peace


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

So here's the latest from the cab in pic style. Explain as I go along.

Oh, and Good Morning everyone.

(p.s it's bullpoo having to use the basic uploader. But if you open enough windows you can have multiple basic uploaders running at once (4 pics max per upload window) Anyway, bore off dst, on with the pics I hear you say.

OG Larry x OG Larry from the Fairy..and yes it was hanging upside down, I am not trying to pee you off, haha.

Chopped the OG Larry this fine morning.

Funny, I mixed this up earlier in my journal...anyway, it's made it's mark, just wish I had taken clones...anyways, I think I have another beanicus.


OG Kush, going into flower now.

The Super Silver Haze, fan leaves yellowing a bit. Fed it again this morning...dum de dum.

My what small hands you have grandmaw!


Malawi...another....yawn....sativa. Sometime this year please, lol.


Doonstairs in the cab...filling it out as the days go by.


On the shelf, good things to come.


Down girls...enough of that. Some DOG pound girls. DOG KUSH, yah!!!


Big Momma DOG, laying it down to the younglings.




Kush girls (OG and Bleesberry)


Bleeseberry Kush, sativa leaning, has a nice mix of cheese and kush flavours, kush being a more internal smell, it's quite a hard one to describe as its not lile the Exodus Cheese or BX2, someone at the Grey Area just said, that's Funky Smelling, and that's about the loosest but closest I could get as well.

DPQ going into flores (as Mr Fredes Westes would say, hehe)


The DPQ and the Psycho Killer pheno 2 and 3 (Lemon pheno and Cheesey with lemonish hint to the smoke pheno) Also going into el flores amigos. Oh, and my yellow dust pan and brush..got to give it a shout oot! or as Las Fing'z would say, an "Out!"

My new clones, don't they look lovely after being wrapped up in a box in never never land for a week with no sunshine, water, just each others company Luverly, isn't they?




This should also be on the Breeding thread, but it's all going on in the cab so might as well post here. These are the DEEP BLUE F2's. Some already getting their vertical lean on, haha. I think they are already looking fairly uniform in leaf structure, but early days yet. I want to see those big dark green evil looking danky fan leaves.


Casey Jones, clone of the High Times Cannabis Cup Entry, gifted by the DevilsHarvestSeeds, check them out, they got some cool stuff!




Couple of BX2 F2's


Wells that's it for this morning. My wife is awkoen from her slumber, is reading and getting up to make me breakfast soon (she offered!!!) So I think I'll wrap a fat ferk off joint and go and do some mooching around in me potting shed.

Peace,

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

wow cracking update bro, everthing always looks so healthy in ur rooms 



> tis safe to come back to my thread now? no more YLOD? hehe.


lol sorry for jaking ur thread bro, i thought this was westys first thing this morning lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm always so amazed by how much you've got going on. It must really eat up some time caring for all those. Do you mix up separate strength feeds for them or just give all the same? What are the new clones that have been in the dark with no water?
Your percy stash has got to be better than what most coffee shops have.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm always so amazed by how much you've got going on. It must really eat up some time caring for all those. Do you mix up separate strength feeds for them or just give all the same? What are the new clones that have been in the dark with no water?
> Your percy stash has got to be better than what most coffee shops have.


All coffee shops osc. Looking spanking there D mate, always jelous of ur green lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow cracking update bro, everthing always looks so healthy in ur rooms
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry for jaking ur thread bro, i thought this was westys first thing this morning lol


No worries Las, I am a bit removed from the game scene so always find it interesting when something like the YLOD comes up. My best friend over here is totally game bonkers, he is in a group that is doing a worldwide grand tourissmo competition, or something like that.



oscaroscar said:


> I'm always so amazed by how much you've got going on. It must really eat up some time caring for all those. Do you mix up separate strength feeds for them or just give all the same? What are the new clones that have been in the dark with no water?
> Your percy stash has got to be better than what most coffee shops have.


Great things about plants Osc, as you know, they tend to do all the hard work themselves. I have a nice compost heap, my empty pots go into that, the new ones get filled up with the composted mix, I have rainwater falling from the sky and into my water barrel, and a Home and Garden grow shop around the corner, I work from home as well so can easily do whats what. I am now on a low nute regime so everything gets fed the same. Or I just chuck a bit of extra water in if I think more or less is needed. I only use the 5-2-4 soil mix from BN so it's not too complex (3ml per litre). The myccorhizae are just the shit imo, saves you a whole bunch. I have the pk13-14 which I tweak the npk ratios with in flowering, and I have a micro organism soak for troubleshooting. Simple pimple. Oh, and the new clones, nosey you aint'cha, lol. Something close to your heart. Ask the Fairy.



mr west said:


> All coffee shops osc. Looking spanking there D mate, always jelous of ur green lol.


Thanks lad, t'is a complement well received.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

i noticed a slight purpeling on the edges of the engineers dream but i cant get it any colder really with out an ac


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

My cab is outside and when systems are all off the temp can drop quite some (never measured it, been meaning to get a weather station max/min temp thing) Not like you could leave it outside around your way, lol.


mr west said:


> i noticed a slight purpeling on the edges of the engineers dream but i cant get it any colder really with out an ac


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 26, 2011)

Another masterclass show from the Ledgend, Some good thing happening there eh D. The Bleeseberry sound's the dog's nuts, And the SSH is still packing! I love the Pic's when you just see a hand holding a beast and your like ? 'Who's messin with the kid hand!' Look's like your hand's are full bro.........."Doonstairs lmao" Thats what im talking 
Aye, the King's should be good, only got a couple albums but enough to bop around baked to lol.

"Woof 4 the Dog's"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

what to say first haha everything is irie. the malawi and the SLH are beasts bru. might come down by xmas if your lucky haha larry og giving it the hanging gardens of babylon eh looks corking smoke that lad.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 28, 2011)

thats some larry alrite....
Hope my larry comes out half as good as yers....
Uknow a brother got a t5 in the bathtub....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi DST! What gorgeous pictures you always share with us. Thank you! With all the varieties of plants you have how do you keep track of everything?Im still so blown away by the enormity of your plants and that they all fit into that room you recently posted a pic of.. what size is it anyway?
The amazing light that you have, the vertical one... are you able to change the lights out easily from blue veg to redish for flowering? do you even do that? your garden is a magical mystical mysery to me! Im very curious about it all. I was able to find and purchase some Smokeking large rolling papers this weekend!!!!!!!! i was so happy when i saw them there!! I rolled a DST style joint now complete, its in the hand of Herbert my yoga frog waiting to be lit and toked as soon as he gives me the oK!!!
Peace , amber


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow peeps back. Nice to hear such positive vibes!

To update on the SSH, it seems to be doing something. I prized one of the fat spongey cola sections open and I am just a bit scratching my head. Do to the fact that it's so big, and the insides are made up of lots of long thing strands of calyxes, the insides of them are a lot lighter green. It'll be interesting to see how this dries, and then what I am going to do with it. Anyway, Iam just hoping the trichs pack on and if needs be I can do the whole lot for hash. Perhaps even by some dry ice for that. 

So Amber, the size is 1.2 metre squared (base) and around 2.7metre high. or 4 foot square x 8.5foot. The light tubes are joined with duct tape, so if required I remove and then re-duct together again. I have the 2:1 ratio and don't tend to change that so no fannying around inbetween grows with the lights.

Glad you found the Smoking skins! def the King of papers, hehe. Or my choice anyway.

So thanks again for the visits. 

Peace, DST
.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

sup D, you know strangely i found similar light yellow patches round the stem of the thicker psycho killers and the panama. light starved maybe? it isnt mouldy just a different colour.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, I am thinking due to the light as well. Same thing with the Romulan Timewarp. Like a lemon yellow green inside. I have only seen this on sativa based strains.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup D, you know strangely i found similar light yellow patches round the stem of the thicker psycho killers and the panama. light starved maybe? it isnt mouldy just a different colour.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi DST, did you see the reply i gave you in my journal? lol


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Dr, I did see that. Do you live in quite a cold place? I find that if you are in a cold place and drawing fresh air into a warm room that this quickly changes and increases your RH. It's a difficult one to control really, but I am sure you'll get it sorted. Sounds like you will need to run your fans 24/7 as well. Dehumidifiers also create heat at night but help a lot.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DST, did you see the reply i gave you in my journal? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks DST. I have my exhust running all the time now except for one hour a night. My humidity topped off at 59% last night . this was the first night with it off one hour only. so i have one uninterupped hour for my 2 CO2 bags to do their job!!!!!!!! Everything seems to work best when my Light is at 600 watts. Its warm here now.. like 55 degrees so all my ducting is in the window to exhust out and intake to the outside world. Man what a miserable day, i tell ya.... DARk dark grey clouds, like it the evening time.But its ealy morning. The cloud level is so low it makes you feel like your trapped inside an embryo. peace out bro


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

some days like that can be nice, just to stay indoors and chill, ignore the outside world while they deal with the murk and the grimey weather.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks DST. I have my exhust running all the time now except for one hour a night. My humidity topped off at 59% last night . this was the first night with it off one hour only. so i have one uninterupped hour for my 2 CO2 bags to do their job!!!!!!!! Everything seems to work best when my Light is at 600 watts. Its warm here now.. like 55 degrees so all my ducting is in the window to exhust out and intake to the outside world. Man what a miserable day, i tell ya.... DARk dark grey clouds, like it the evening time.But its ealy morning. The cloud level is so low it makes you feel like your trapped inside an embryo. peace out bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

DST said:


> some days like that can be nice, just to stay indoors and chill, ignore the outside world while they deal with the murk and the grimey weather.


i guess.. but i love the outdoors so much its mostly painful. Im going to have to get out my light UV box this week again.lol
Anyway, is everything ok in your garden? I hope your duct tape on your lights dont melt and break your light and mutilate your beautiful plants!
will you play a song from the band you saw this past weekend? 
Peace , DAT


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

They played this but this was from a previous show (same venue)
soz quality is not the greatest.
[youtube]FmC1sxnJN9s[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

Exodus and Livers..the stealth warriors.







LST DST style, simple really, when your plant gets to a certain height you just bend it over, lol. Gives you a reasonable number of tops as well providing you bend enough. This one is a Casey Jones clone.


Peace,

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Like the bondage D, that low stress alright. Same kind of thing i done with a chiesel. Topped it at third node, cloned the first 2 bottom shoots and as the new 2 top grew i put light weight's on and just moved them as it grew. Got like 6 tops on each branch in real small cab.
Just the one Q mate. The DPQ i have is deff. Indica dom. So prob more Querkle, the original plant from the seed is a lush green colour with a clone that's a noticable lighter lime green, but healthy enough! Prob. norm, me being a newbie n all lol. 

stick-in bro


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2011)

Exodus has landed, she must of needed to get away and urs was the place she exiled to. I bet they a stinky pair even in veg?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Like the bondage D, that low stress alright. Same kind of thing i done with a chiesel. Topped it at third node, cloned the first 2 bottom shoots and as the new 2 top grew i put light weight's on and just moved them as it grew. Got like 6 tops on each branch in real small cab.
> Just the one Q mate. The DPQ i have is deff. Indica dom. So prob more Querkle, the original plant from the seed is a lush green colour with a clone that's a noticable lighter lime green, but healthy enough! Prob. norm, me being a newbie n all lol.
> 
> stick-in bro


Dinny fret lad, the DPQ's should darken up as they mature. I have experienced the same thing.



mr west said:


> Exodus has landed, she must of needed to get away and urs was the place she exiled to. I bet they a stinky pair even in veg?


They do indeed have a nice veg odour to them. At the moment they are piling on roots like naebodies business.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning D, aye like i said its looking ok and i kinda thought it was just doing its thing, but you'r "in a nut-shell" answers are allway's all the conformation i need Sir lmao 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

EXODUS movement of Jah people! Oh yeah! your gonna love those two man. wait till you get that livers in your scrog haha


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

nice one on the exo and livers  we got the livers about the same time mate, different source as they havent got the exo lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

the fairy works in mysterious ways



las fingerez said:


> nice one on the exo and livers  we got the livers about the same time mate, different source as they havent got the exo lol


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello there, This is probably one of the nicest times to be on RIU (I am not anti social or anything, it's just always quiet on a Saturday morning CET) I can look through all me sub'd threads and do my update in peace. That being said, WAKE UP, it's sunny!!! Oh yeh, and I've got a pic extravaganza for you all. I hope you enjoy it...here's some tunes to get you through. We missed out on tickets for these guys in Amsterdam but we're going up north to Groningen to see them, yippeee! We think they're great.
If this doesn't get your morning going, well I just don't know.
[youtube]ZuRpADKxesQ[/youtube]

and if it really takes you that long to go through the update, here's another....

[youtube]LuYTqkjBgEg[/youtube]

Ok, so here we go, first off, I have said it once before (possibly twice, or thrice, wie kens!) anyway, you got smell problems and it's during the Spring/Summer and even Autumn months inside, then go buy yourself a couple of Jasmine plants, they smell delicious, and are so potent, soon your whole house will have a beautiful aroma. Or stick them at your front door or whatever. They are also beautiful. And beat any fukkin shop bought air freshner.


Gardening Joint - So did I go blonde or brunnette?


DST's office stash....started the day with some of the Engineer.


I posted a pic of my Money Plant (Jade plant) quite a long time ago. Well I repotted it, nearly killed it, repotted it again, and luckily I managed to give it the kiss of life (literally every time I walked past it more of it's beautiful leaves would drop) Anyway, it's going boss now. (some of my wifes stralizias - birds of paradise at the side there)


Some little things we have collected from South Africa (well the glass is Venetian)


Some newlings...Engineers Dream, 5 popped up so far.



Some old hash that I am going to use for brownies, and some 160micron hash in there as well. Had a brownie yesterday, was rather nice.


Plants in veg


My greenhouse...I was looking at these the other day as they popped up and thought, why did I label them all P, oh yes, they are Peas, lol.

We had little pansies last year, and then I found these little ones growing in some of the old pots I had out on my terrace, so I replanted them in a hanging basket in our greenhouse.

Morning strawberry leaves, sipping on the moisture.

Oregano...

These 5 little warriors I am growing in the greenhouse I think (sssh, don''t tell the wife, although she is sure to smell em soon enough.) They all sprouted outside and will stay outside.

Secret garden.....

These are the Deep Blues.
This one decided to grow two tops all by itself, how clever!

More Deep Blue...I put down 20 to start and have weeded (pardon pun) that down to 8 that I am running with. A real nice male in the group as well. Tight nodes and great shape to him as well. These have all been 12/12 grown so I am very happy with the tightness of them as well.




THE BOY! really nice colour, almost blueish tint to it which I am guessing is why the livers also gets the Blues from. Quite fattish leaves from the indica in the dpq. Looking for a more indica leaning plant to keep the flowering time down in the F3's. These F2's are based on the 7 week flowering Deep Blue I had from Mr Wests F1's.




And some girly porn, the malawi going into week whatever the fuk it is...

Smells deliciously tropical and fruity smelling. Can't wait until it finishes



Doonstairs like...getting busy with it.


Shelves...
Some of the repotted Deep Blues and a few BX2 F2's among other tings..


Bark, urf, growl, snarl, woof,...yup, it's the DOG.



And I guess this could be called a legend, well it is in my mind. The Deep Purple Querkle from Mr West. I fukkin love this baby.


More of those pesky pups, and a PsychoKill in th foreground.


Second half of DST's harvest..curing time.


And relax and BREATHE...


This sweetie jar has around 200grams in it. Stinky BX2 cheese F2. (I've kept the purple one seperate though, that looks rather special)


So that's it from me. Off to enjoy the day.

Peace and love to all,

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

I like sat mornings for the same reason man. Looking like u have too much pot laying around lol. Lovely plants as always mate. I hear the livers cut can be taken as early as 8 weeks but its all down to how u want to lift ur head or not lol between 8-11


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Looking like u have too much pot laying around lol. Lovely plants as always mate.


trying to rectify that just now....


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2011)

you'll never get through all that, i think you should start standing in alleyways doing your best "pssst pssst" impression


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

I think we all need to make a road trip to the Dam and help D rectify his problem. It's awful when you have to much pot isn't it ; !)

Top notch show this morning bru, truly enjoyed it! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

ghb said:


> you'll never get through all that, i think you should start standing in alleyways doing your best "pssst pssst" impression


the way holland and it's conservative politics are going this could be on the increase. I can't really imagine if they implemented only residents being able to purchase. I however I have an idea up my sleave but need to check it out with a lawyer.



Highlanders cave said:


> I think we all need to make a road trip to the Dam and help D rectify his problem. It's awful when you have to much pot isn't it ; !)
> 
> Top notch show this morning bru, truly enjoyed it! Have a great weekend!!


Glad you did HC, and you know you are always welcome for a bowl or 10, bru have a great one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2011)

That was my 1st Livers and i really noticed the blue in it too


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice Oscar, getting the blues oot!

a bump required for max page peeps.


DST said:


> Hello there, This is probably one of the nicest times to be on RIU (I am not anti social or anything, it's just always quiet on a Saturday morning CET) I can look through all me sub'd threads and do my update in peace. That being said, WAKE UP, it's sunny!!! Oh yeh, and I've got a pic extravaganza for you all. I hope you enjoy it...here's some tunes to get you through. We missed out on tickets for these guys in Amsterdam but we're going up north to Groningen to see them, yippeee! We think they're great.
> If this doesn't get your morning going, well I just don't know.
> [youtube]ZuRpADKxesQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

well god damnit D another mouthwatering saturday show. that malawi is a beast na half man. going to be a bitch to trim too. you using all that hash to make broonies lad? i forsee some very tripped out times for you oh yesh my friend...


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

cheers bru, yes the hash will be made into brownies, just need to get my arse in gear and run the rest of my trim through. Then I'll donate the 160 micron to that and off we go.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> well god damnit D another mouthwatering saturday show. that malawi is a beast na half man. going to be a bitch to trim too. you using all that hash to make broonies lad? i forsee some very tripped out times for you oh yesh my friend...


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey D, how's things? I've been wanting to ask you a question about your set up and thought it would be great to ask on your thread. As you may remember I scored those 2 hurricane globes the other day and thinking about it I think I could really put together a solid 2 bulb vertical fixture. I'm convinced I'm either going to need another inline fan, or I configure in the one I have. In regards to your configuration I notice you filter is on the floor and I'm wondering how that works for you. Do you find you have any drawbacks or tradeoffs? 

Duchie

"I notice you filter"  I keep noticing this error and I laugh cause I hope people don't think I actually speak like that. I'm actually a good typist, that's just my impatience coming through.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Duchie,

The only draw back is that if your circulation is slightly off then you get too much heat up the top of the cab. Ideally I would want to be drawing air right out without the filter, but needs must. I put this in as a temporary measure until I got my set up sorted so I could vent the warm air back into my house (fresh air from outside > cool tube > fan > house - so not getting any weed smell) But I have yet to do that. I was thinking of actually hanging my filter with another inline fan and drawing air straight out in the interim....it's summer so we shall see. Would help with temps.

Any questions you have just fire away bru.







duchieman said:


> Hey D, how's things? I've been wanting to ask you a question about your set up and thought it would be great to ask on your thread. As you may remember I scored those 2 hurricane globes the other day and thinking about it I think I could really put together a solid 2 bulb vertical fixture. I'm convinced I'm either going to need another inline fan, or I configure in the one I have. In regards to your configuration I notice you filter is on the floor and I'm wondering how that works for you. Do you find you have any drawbacks or tradeoffs?
> 
> Duchie
> 
> "I notice you filter"  I keep noticing this error and I laugh cause I hope people don't think I actually speak like that. I'm actually a good typist, that's just my impatience coming through.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

man watch the humidity in your house when youve done it!


----------



## duchieman (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll post a pic to give a better idea of my setup


So thanks for replying guys. It's not so much a heat and circulation problem, I don't yet think anyway, but more of the odor control. I'm concerned that more odor will rise in the tent and leak out the top, with it not being a sealed enclosure. As far as circulation, directly behind the rear wall is a window that is about knee high. That window is only inches above ground level on the west side, with nothing but bushy shrubs for shade in the late afternoon and evening. I hung a heavy quilt that acts as a tunnel, cutting of the top and left side, forcing the fresh air to be sucked into the tent via the rear and right passive intakes, (the right side is a wall with a 2 inch gap between the tent. I'm simple filter>fan>90 stack out the top into the room. Currently it is 6C outside, room temp is 21C and my tent is 23C with a closed window. If I crack that a half inch I'll be sitting at 15 in no time. I know summer will be the test and I live in the most humid part of the country. 

So I'm thinking filter>tubes>fan>room. A direct intake and out via the window is possible with some handy work too. As long as the odor is a sure bet cause the public walkway is close. I think I covered it. Would love to hear your thoughts now that it's clearer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 3, 2011)

this looks like some fire..j/p
Nice pic D and lookin good as everytime.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man watch the humidity in your house when youve done it!


It would be a sealed unit drawing air from outside through the lights and into the house, no exposure to the actual air in the grow room. Humidity could be an issue based on the RH in Holland though.



duchieman said:


> Thanks guys. I'll post a pic to give a better idea of my setup
> View attachment 1530800
> 
> So thanks for replying guys. It's not so much a heat and circulation problem, I don't yet think anyway, but more of the odor control. I'm concerned that more odor will rise in the tent and leak out the top, with it not being a sealed enclosure. As far as circulation, directly behind the rear wall is a window that is about knee high. That window is only inches above ground level on the west side, with nothing but bushy shrubs for shade in the late afternoon and evening. I hung a heavy quilt that acts as a tunnel, cutting of the top and left side, forcing the fresh air to be sucked into the tent via the rear and right passive intakes, (the right side is a wall with a 2 inch gap between the tent. I'm simple filter>fan>90 stack out the top into the room. Currently it is 6C outside, room temp is 21C and my tent is 23C with a closed window. If I crack that a half inch I'll be sitting at 15 in no time. I know summer will be the test and I live in the most humid part of the country.
> ...


I think with the fact you have a normal size height in the tent then it would be fine like that. What I have done is to have an intake fan pulling in air from outside and that blows cold air to the top of the room which should then fall down over the plants (in theory). I have connected the fan to some ducting and hung that half way up the wall inside the cab. WIll get a pic to show you as well. Removal of air outside is your ideal thing Duchie. Sounds a bit hairy with the public pathway being close though!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this looks like some fire..j/p
> Nice pic D and lookin good as everytime.


Cheers T, she's my new Shiva Strawberry lol. Nice fat indie leaves. lol. Hope you are good bru.


Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

First up, this place is becoming like a
[youtube]1WhhSBgd3KI[/youtube]

Veg norp today. 


Some may say out of focus, i would just say more artistic, Engineers Dreams up a nodding. first yin in the row is a Deep Blue.... I think, haha.


Clones after a bit of a leaf shower.


Bigger clones, possible Mums in the making. Livers, DPQ, ECheese, CaseyJ, (DOG is still a puppy upstairs) and the re-veg Romulan/Timewarp.


Peace, DST


----------



## duchieman (Apr 4, 2011)

Well thanks D, appreciate the food for thought. As I think about it, it's not something that's going too happen anytime soon. Probably fall even, which would be a better time to tackle this DIY anyway. Also by then I will be moved on from here and then who knows what then. In the mean time I think I'm gonna go back a couple of pages and see what you got going on lately. 

Cheers, Duchie


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I don't think I am going anywhere....knock on wood as you said. So here for any Q's you have. Peace bru, DST



duchieman said:


> Well thanks D, appreciate the food for thought. As I think about it, it's not something that's going too happen anytime soon. Probably fall even, which would be a better time to tackle this DIY anyway. Also by then I will be moved on from here and then who knows what then. In the mean time I think I'm gonna go back a couple of pages and see what you got going on lately.
> 
> Cheers, Duchie


----------



## bushybush (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good my friend!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

muchas gracias amigo


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2011)

I like dogs too but i like his dog better than anyone elses lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

i had to read that twice to get it, good one westy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

what the hells going on round hre everytime i look at someones thread theres a second tent popped up from no where!?!? good drills lad. im going to need a veg tent soon enough...


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

well you should see my living room then don, it's like glastonbury in there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

i was wondering how many you were up to by now haha

stay safe bro


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had that for ages Don, lol. It's always been my veg tent. As my good old Indian Economics teacher use to say, "Mr DST, you are sleeping with your eyes open" which was normally just after he'd smacked my hands with his ruler.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what the hells going on round hre everytime i look at someones thread theres a second tent popped up from no where!?!? good drills lad. im going to need a veg tent soon enough...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

hahah oh well i guess i just slept on it?! it never features highly what with you having colas coming out your ears.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

how is the ssh doing?, or have i missed something?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah oh well i guess i just slept on it?! it never features highly what with you having colas coming out your ears.


Don't let him catch you sleeping, red knuckles ahoy! lol.



ghb said:


> how is the ssh doing?, or have i missed something?


Fuk, the ssh is like Dons never ending Panama. The bitch has started to get PM now as well so it's coming down soon regardless of what happens. Will get a pic up of the daft bitch in a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

hash the beast!!! you know you want to. or rather i want to see you do it hahaha


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

ssh budder would be something worthy of a good repping


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah exciting times D, new strains are always a lovely yet painstakingly slow experience - Hurry up you damn 2 leaved seedlings - I wanna smoke u already!!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey my ozzy mate, hope you are good Ninja and haven't been washed away!!! Whats bubbling, you getting another journal grow on the go?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't let him catch you sleeping, red knuckles ahoy! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuk, the ssh is like Dons never ending Panama. The bitch has started to get PM now as well so it's coming down soon regardless of what happens. Will get a pic up of the daft bitch in a bit.


I used to call mine SSHit


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

well here is the big SSHite. funny one Osc. 

I just don't know. It can't support itself at all...like a drunken weedgie with a heavy fish supper in his hand


More nonsense growing out of the top, due to it's heavy lean we now have vertically growing whsipey bits,,,woohoo. lol.


All being said, it is quite crystally.


Another out of focus shot...I sux at taking pics today.


Need to try and figure out what week she is on now...brb.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

that plant takes the piss out of my upside down cheese, it's too far gone!, i've never seen anything like that bd structure before, it looks like it is turning into a big bush.

they are the biggest colas with the smallest calyxs i have ever seen, shes a superfreak


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

man i dont envy you having to trim that bru


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

superfreak could even be an understatement mate.....am I fuk trimming this beast. I think I'll just dry it and grind it all up, then shakey shakey time....


ghb said:


> that plant takes the piss out of my upside down cheese, it's too far gone!, i've never seen anything like that bd structure before, it looks like it is turning into a big bush.
> 
> they are the biggest colas with the smallest calyxs i have ever seen, shes a superfreak


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i dont envy you having to trim that bru


ah, brilliant ave Don!!! like I said, fuk trimmin that...can you imagine.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

oh well, nothing gets wasted thats the main thing, except for you that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

DST said:


> ah, brilliant ave Don!!! like I said, fuk trimmin that...can you imagine.


wha the fuk is that avitar thing don? its really wierd, kinda sexual but not really.. and its not valentines day so im confused..lmfao... someone please enlighten me..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

it i mos def sezual *dirty mexican voice* its an ass in a bathtub! check the 600 thread...

i reckon my mrs will see it n get the hump but its cunning ploy to trick her into letting me put a real pic up but shhhhhhhhhh. down low ya dig


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i dont envy you having to trim that bru


i agree with don, that thing looks prickely, like a holly tree.. owe.. is that even dope???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

ooooh i dunno i could fall into it and not worry


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

ever had the misses in soft secrets don?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it i mos def sezual *dirty mexican voice* its an ass in a bathtub! check the 600 thread...
> 
> i reckon my mrs will see it n get the hump but its cunning ploy to trick her into letting me put a real pic up but shhhhhhhhhh. down low ya dig


hahahha, yeah right!!!!!!!! waht the fuk is going on here.. you typed in white? and luckily i replied to see it!!!!! yuor a fuckin freak don.. you must be shrooming.. or that Pamama has made you go INSANE in the MEMBRANE!!!! lmfao


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 5, 2011)

I always drop pics of my gf all the time.... do it gin....

Yo DST i could trim the baby in 6hrs tops..... 
D your threads are fun....lol (couldnt think of a better word besides amazing!)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, do it Gin! Been chipping away at my lassie, in a tasteful manner of course lol. Just a matter of timing, and having your camera nearby. Hmm...maybe with a few of those colas over her little butt she'll feel more comfy about it hehe


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Timber - 





So we got 548 grams wet.....What do you think I'll get in Hash weight from it? Any guesses?

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2011)

you will get over an ounce i reckon, two if you get really aggressive with the stirring and shaking.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

i was thinking around an oz as well. hey ghb, did I read somewhere that you do your trim with just ice cubes and nothing else? Like a semi dry shake?

i was considering getting some dry ice and doing that method, but the cheapest I can find so far is like 13 euro for 12 kilo of dry ice, then 24 euro to deliver it to you! So for a 40 euro outlay I could do it, but it's not worth it if I only get an ounce (it goes for around 8-9 euro a gram around here max - 18 - 20euro in the coffee shops!! unless you are dumb enough to spend 40 euro on a gram from the dampkring.)



ghb said:


> you will get over an ounce i reckon, two if you get really aggressive with the stirring and shaking.


----------



## ghb (Apr 6, 2011)

i have tried many methods, none of the other methods come close in yield to this one:

dried, frozen, grinded up trim in the 75mu bag with some coins with no ice or water, it's basically keif and it doesn't stick together, i mixed an ounce of that with 2g of sticky black bubble hash and it forms a nice lovely lump. 

as i said it's not strictly hash, but when you mix it with a small amount of something soft and sticky you cannot tell the difference. defo worth a try mate. 

you would get 3-4 oz off that beast using this method.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

I may just give that a try lad. I have a 75mu bag so why not. I have some other dry shwagg that I can test that with right now in fact.....

Peace, DST



ghb said:


> i have tried many methods, none of the other methods come close in yield to this one:
> 
> dried, frozen, grinded up trim in the 75mu bag with some coins with no ice or water, it's basically keif and it doesn't stick together, i mixed an ounce of that with 2g of sticky black bubble hash and it forms a nice lovely lump.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Timber -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19grams of good quality hahsish


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

My first calculation was 16...so not far Mr West. I think I'll be giving the dry kief method a go. I just done a sample run on some shwagg and there's a reasonable return as ghb said.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks like its in the middle of the 2 phenos of SSHit i had. The worst one was just twigs and hairs lol.
I know a lot of peeps really rate it but i've never seen anyone happy when they've grown it.
Hashing it sounds like the best plan. I've never made owt with trim, i might do a bit with the plant i've got on the go


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Waste not want not Osc. I really don't see what all the rave is about. If I could get a clone of silver bubble I would love to grow that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Waste not want not Osc. I really don't see what all the rave is about. If I could get a clone of silver bubble I would love to grow that.


Silver bubble? I've never heard of that one.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

they sell it in the grey area, i think it's dna originally, but no longer in stock (busted and lost in otherwords). I may give my mate a nod and see if he can get a clone from the grower.

http://dnagenetics.myshopify.com/collections/sativa/products/silver-bubble edit, there you go


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> i have tried many methods, none of the other methods come close in yield to this one:
> 
> dried, frozen, grinded up trim in the 75mu bag with some coins with no ice or water, it's basically keif and it doesn't stick together, i mixed an ounce of that with 2g of sticky black bubble hash and it forms a nice lovely lump.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this. This is how I used to do it when I was younger. Simply because that's the only way I knew how. Then I read and read and read and have tried pretty much every other method of making hash. For some reason this really did give me the biggest yields. I am gonna return to this method next time.

D- That SSH is just.....WHOA. So strange looking!

Naked pics? I got a whole folder full of ex's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Timber -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bumpole of the bailey. tidy weight fella, im intrigued by this dry sieve with a bag lark. id love a go at the dry ice way but you wouldnt belivee the cost in the uk. 

my favourite scotch too


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

You can actually go to the depots here and pick up around 12k for a reasonable price. Or I have to pay 37 euro in total to get it delivered. I still think 12kilo might be too much though, lol. Plus an extra 37 euro...mmmm.

Anyway, will may be do a video of the dry kief and coinage lark.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bumpole of the bailey. tidy weight fella, im intrigued by this dry sieve with a bag lark. id love a go at the dry ice way but you wouldnt belivee the cost in the uk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 7, 2011)

Mornin bru. 

The only thing I don't like about kiefing frozen trim is that there is a lot of green dust floating around and it affects the taste of your kief and it's less pure that way. I keefed a couple of grams yesterday and that's how it came out. A few nights ago I kiefed some unfrozen trim and the quality and taste were way better. Maybe I'll try frozen trim and just ice tonight


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

I have found that if you dry your trim like your bud then this generally doesn't happen. Going on subcools premise of less plant matter from undried bud in the finished product I decdied to give it a try....but I think it's a load of old toally! Dry trim for sure, frozen for an hour prior = best results for me.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> I have found that if you dry your trim like your bud then this generally doesn't happen. Going on subcools premise of less plant matter from undried bud in the finished product I decdied to give it a try....but I think it's a load of old toally! Dry trim for sure, frozen for an hour prior = best results for me.


as feeble as my attempts have been i found that i get the most with this method i stole from u  hope u get some nice tasting hash off the SSH, really bizare how that one turned out, wasnt expecting that lol. great stuff though mate as always


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Cut a long story short, I woke up this morning thinking it was Thursday....I've already had a bong to celebrate!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cut a long story short, I woke up this morning thinking it was Thursday....I've already had a bong to celebrate!!!


to celebrate the fact that its friday?? Yesterday did feel like a wednesday thinking bout it lol. Got our 2nd scan in a few hours gonna be fun seeing the bab again>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ed


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Aw bless, good luck to you and the fine Princess.

Of course, to celebrate it's Friday!!!

Think I'll join you in an ED.


mr west said:


> to celebrate the fact that its friday?? Yesterday did feel like a wednesday thinking bout it lol. Got our 2nd scan in a few hours gonna be fun seeing the bab again>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ed


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cut a long story short, I woke up this morning thinking it was Thursday....I've already had a bong to celebrate!!!


yeah been a funny week like that for me 2 lol  already smoked some headband this morning, like to join the party but i got things to do today 



mr west said:


> to celebrate the fact that its friday?? Yesterday did feel like a wednesday thinking bout it lol. Got our 2nd scan in a few hours gonna be fun seeing the bab again>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ed


whey hey good luck mate hope all is well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy Friday all! shaping up to be a gorgeous day. all the best to ya westy n lgp! I reckon if your gonna hash it all the dry method youll smash an oz no probs. that things a beast.


----------



## ghb (Apr 8, 2011)

like the new sig don, nearly as good as westies 

dst let me know how you get on with the hash, would like to see some lovely super silver sugar alright.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

How's it mate! Finally got a headband germed and potted up lol. Hope your getting the good weather and chillin man!

Peace
cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

all went well with the scan, lady who scaned us said its gonna be a tall baby







looks like its gonna be a runner lol


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

hehe, looks like it could be a fighter as well, to me it looks like it's got the left hand protecting the jaw whilst the right is taking a swing! Cheers for sharing that bud!



mr west said:


> all went well with the scan, lady who scaned us said its gonna be a tall baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey all, have a good friday evening.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

or a karioki star


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> all went well with the scan, lady who scaned us said its gonna be a tall baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump is looking great Westy and LGP! That was funny.....I saw the scan and thought to myself, looks like he's running....then I scroll down and saw that westy said it too lol!

edit...what was the name of the little martian on the old bugs bunny


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2011)

Ma D.. that ssh is a beast among plants man. i bet you get 4-5 oz's ... i'll have my grow back in a minute hopefully im growin monsters like you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

dude im not being funny but in that pic i can see a head an arm and a cock this size of a baseball bat


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bump is looking great Westy and LGP! That was funny.....I saw the scan and thought to myself, looks like he's running....then I scroll down and saw that westy said it too lol!
> 
> edit...what was the name of the little martian on the old bugs bunny


I believe his name was Marvin the Martian?

edit....WHOA. I think don is right! hahah


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh man, Fred and LGP's little one is hung like a horse!!!! Gotta be proud of that Mr West!!! (these Geordies, always bringing it down a notch or two, lol)

Some more baby pics to come...possibly (MJ babies)
Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

[youtube]XQ2yoZpx3Lo[/youtube]

Exodus Cheese: Clones taken.


Livers and DPQ

Moms cosy in their veg tent...aww gezellig!


A true representation of how my vision was this morning...one of the shelves..and below left lights off



Some beasts in the making...DOG's BX2 reveg, Bolo Kush,


Doonstairs in the cab


DPQ in flower...


Big Ass DOG kush

DOG in situ

DOG side shot

DOG punani

Mare DOG noonoo, lol


My Deep Blues


Bleeseberry Kush...got a bit munched by mites, zapped them and so far no more signs, will repeat spray again. Hot shot strip has been brought back out again. A bit annoying that I haven't found the source of why they keep returning. I guess my nice warm room invites them to come in.


So that's it from me. Enjoy your weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

very very cool mate too much to take in. I miss the 'A' Team and murder she wrote too lol


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah, the days when bullets didn't kill anything. Say what you want about the 80's, but they were pretty cool in my mind, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

Good old Mary Whitehouse, protecting our fragile minds, maybe thats where it all went wrong, too much reality in the world today. Oh yes i did the back space thiung and lost the first draft of this post lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

morning lads,, sorry westy i'd had a few balloons of brandy by that point yesterday.

everything looking ship shape n bristol fashion D. im intrigued by the self topping of the deep blues ive seen livers cheese n co do it but that looks like the structure of 2 nortmal colas not the viney side shoots like cheese.

have a good one, its lush here today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Gives me something to shoot for lol!!

Garden looks fantastic my friend, enjoy your day : !)


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2011)

I always say it everytime you post pics i'm amazed by how much variety you have on the go, first class. 
You'll be able to us if Livers is similar to that NL you used to get, once its been flowered, dried, cured and finally smoked lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright D, How you doing mate! All good n busy no-doubt. I need to find some time today to do a clear-out and get me mylar up lol. Got a wee H.B through the other day man 
 bit of a grey Dom. 
Later bro.

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool bru, a pic of my home!!!!! Yah......much respect gadje!!!

The Kingdom!!!!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright D, How you doing mate! All good n busy no-doubt. I need to find some time today to do a clear-out and get me mylar up lol. Got a wee H.B through the other day man
> View attachment 1542310 bit of a grey Dom.
> Later bro.
> 
> cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheers bud, Looking forward to it Oscar!!!


oscaroscar said:


> I always say it everytime you post pics i'm amazed by how much variety you have on the go, first class.
> You'll be able to us if Livers is similar to that NL you used to get, once its been flowered, dried, cured and finally smoked lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Just gave the princess half a spliff of psycho killer and shes fucked off to the bathroom with it and i can hear morning sikness lol i wont see that joint again lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> furiously making another


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooerps.......Engineers Dream, also furiously skinning up!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2011)

Malawi chopped.....50% bum fluff, 50% with reasonable body. smells nice, fruity.





Hoping it turns out to be a nice smoke.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Fruity sativas can be really nice lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Fruity sativas can be really nice lol


Yeah they can! 

How's it going Mr Mcgodwestyfatherdada ; >!)


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Im cool just almost made myself whitey with a thick smear of oil and a run of deep psycho lol, I think ill be ok now tho jus the edge lol jus were i like to be. Hows the highlander tonight?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha yeah I like to be on the edge too haha...about to go make some hash, got the place to my self tonight. Pretty stoned as it is on some kief that I just smoked lol. About lights out time for the girls, then refill the bowl and get the bubble bags out.

Still been since high school age that I have smoked any oil. I'll make some soooooooon


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah I like to be on the edge too haha...about to go make some hash, got the place to my self tonight. Pretty stoned as it is on some kief that I just smoked lol. About lights out time for the girls, then refill the bowl and get the bubble bags out.
> 
> Still been since high school age that I have smoked any oil. I'll make some soooooooon


oil is the bollox


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> oil is the bollox


Dead right mate. I'm currently smoking some strong ass livers oil... Mmmmmm


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so im gonna have to smear some on some skins now ffs lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> oil is the bollox


Dead right mate. I'm currently smoking some strong ass livers oil... Mmmmmm


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Malawi chopped.....50% bum fluff, 50% with reasonable body. smells nice, fruity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta bump i jus gotta lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> gotta bump i jus gotta lol


I don't envy the poor soul that has to trim that? Leafy phenos are a kunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

man i swear after picking seeds out of bud for 3 hours ill never complain about trimming ever again. that chunk of malawi getting hashified D?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems like that's all I am good at doing, hashing the sativa's I grow.....lol. I think I'll smoke some of it, it's got some reasonable chunk to it, lol (not a lot though)

Just finishing off hashing the SSHit. That came in dry at just around 130 grams...so looks like Mr West's guess could be in the correct region for sticky hash. (decided against the dry kief shnizz this time)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright 'me old china'
Hope the sun god's answerthat request, but with you being a ledgend n all i'm sure she'll comply lol. Hope your having as much fun as time will allow, ' in the place to be '

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

at the moment I am just trying to straighten out my arms, fukked up with the weights the other night and totally overdone it. I am walking around like a fukking puppet from Thunderbirds!!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

DPQ and DOG.....wouldn't mind being the filling in a sandwich with these two ladies.

Woof>


Spiderdog!! The hanging dogs of babylon!!



Fat stigma'd girl...the DPQ - aka Silky Sex Stigma




Looking in:

We all love a canopy shot..


Peace my nuggles!

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2011)

this picture really turns me on. those pistils are so fuckin hot looking and the trichomes are so clear and glistening with love. what an amazing garden. what an unbelieveabley beautiful picture. You are a very talented gardener and photographer big D! thanks for always taking the time to post your amazing photos, i really appreciate them and always look forward to viewing them. have a killer day!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Dr, it's my pleasure and I am glad they bring you happiness, that makes me all the more happy, which in turn brings happiness to my plants, which in turn...you get the picture, hehe.

Peace and love and off to make dinner.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 13, 2011)

nice pics D, are u still runnin the same dog's. or are they reproductions? i miss the DOG. on another note my dog just had ten pups in my laundy room last night so im busy with them. but soon as i can get a ride to get dirt im back in it, might just ride on the bus witrh it.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Still the same DOG pound bru. Keep yer pecker up, sending some good DOG vibes your way!

Peace my bru,

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2011)

Great show again D. "the hanging Dog's of Babylon" Got a cupple pup's to play with me-self ", the Mother is just starting to do her thing WOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

standing proud or what! those pistils are straight as a die. cracking stuff DS-Tracy


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Check these websites, V-cool. I love the DOGboarding.

Enjoy:
http://motionographer.com/2011/03/28/daniels-dogboarding/

http://www.a-normal-day.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

the dog one is well funny. cant open the other one?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

do you always have problems opening things, lmao. I bet you can open a Newcy Broon with your eyes closed and hands behind your back!

try this
http://www.youtube.com/user/Blindclassic?feature=mhum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha apparently so D....  

ive seen this fella before, class. i wonder how many takes he does mind haha


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

I reckon a few. On their wesbite they do say it takes some time to get the tricks right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

reminds me of rude goldberg machines i love that shit man, machines that do allsorts to make a cuppa or usually a pot of ramen noodle. crazy japs...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning mate. Like the clip, i wonder if youc ould make us a Vid. of yourself doing keepy-uppies with a J instead of a Cig. lol. 

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube]Olr4iAzWoj8[/youtube]

Yummy....thanks Mrs DST, you're a gem my babe!


Amsterdam, lol. wtf is going on here, "A mans head with x-ray water eyes - onto head of a bull" I am sure that's not the title but that's what was in my head.

Camera phone, sorry for quality.


My wife has taken our camera away for her business trip so back to basic for me.

HAve a nice weekend and hopefully it will be as sweet and chocolatey as mine.

Peace to all my RIU friends.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

maybe its the life force man has given the humble bovine cuz im sure if we didnt eat em there wouldnt be any around today lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

but they do get eaten by big cats and such...probably there for them more than us, we just decided to get in on the action. Whats amazing, I was watching a programme the other day, and due to volcanoes in this certain area, the resulting ash fall makes it hard for trees and shrubs to grow through the ash piles left on the ground, but due to the ashes high level of nutrients, it's perfect for grass to grow, and as such it has created massive plains of grass for grass feeding animals to roam on. How cool (or hot) is that!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Aye its a weird place the Dam lmao, Have a sweeeeeeeeeeeet one mucker!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

hahah he kinda reminds me of the big blue dude in that film watchmen. could control space and time but couldn't magic himself a loincloth. nice looking cakes D. have a great one man


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

I have tried to watch the Watchmen twice now and both times I fell asleep, hard to watch the Watchmen!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

i downloaded the extended version..... snooooooooooooooooooooore!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

HI DST, hi Don!
hope you guys are doing well.
DST.. you and bushy were talking about mycorrhizae for roots the other day..
do you know if that product is similar to cannazyme? 
peace, 
Amber


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Indeed it is my good lady. Here is the link to all the good info on it. It's basically talking about enzyms, a symbiotic relationship etc, etc...hopefully your google translator will be okay for you. I couldn't fin the same info in English. I tried to download the pdf on the trials but you have to log in so I ditched it. 
LINKY TO THE STINKY> http://osp.canna.nl/cannazym (I assume it smells quite like the Rhizotonic - barf).

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the information big D. 
It sounds like another european product that you recently suggested to me.. "the magic in a bottle" something like Groien Kracht..which i cannot find here in the USA.. might also be similar to a product I use called Earth Juice microblast.. have you ever heard of Earth Juice Microblast? if you have do you know what the difference might be between that and that Goein Kracht stuff? 
DAT


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

Lucasfilms I aint, but here's a little vid of the cab (wife is away with camera so stuck with this job the noo)
I tried to keep my finger over the mic button so if ya fancy listening to something while you watch, go ahead, who am I to stop you, lol.

[youtube]cO0ET15nhlY[/youtube]

(p.s any guesses as to what I made the T from?)

Perhaps you could listen to this...
[youtube]2m0Ao3XQxlI[/youtube]

or this...WOW!
[youtube]DOaHLsNPM88[/youtube]


Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

i'll check it out and see if it's the same sort of things (sounds it)


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the information big D.
> It sounds like another european product that you recently suggested to me.. "the magic in a bottle" something like Groien Kracht..which i cannot find here in the USA.. might also be similar to a product I use called Earth Juice microblast.. have you ever heard of Earth Juice Microblast? if you have do you know what the difference might be between that and that Goein Kracht stuff?
> DAT


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm missing your sunday update D, it always makes me jealous lol


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

I assume the vid did not suffice then.....humph.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

here's some pics of the livers and exodus cheese.





What makes me quite happy is that my greenhouse smells exactly like the livers, I think it has genes with origins in mountains. It has a very distinct smell which almost reminds me of the kush aroma (a sweet but earthy smell, very deep - will get back on a fuller description -). Anyway, the Deep Blue/Livers male is in the greenhouse and he reeks. He seems to clone very quickly as well. Has nice purple recessive trait that has come through with purpling down the lines of the pollen sacs, I wonder if that will come out in any of the F3's.

Peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry mate, i've seen the video now. It was just little box with an X in it. I enjoyed the guided tour
Your new 'un are looking mighty healthy D. Get ready with the string and canes both of em have flimsy branches, maybe put a fan in to help strenghten them a bit LMFAO


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

They are a bit big to go into the available space up on the higher levels (based on how large they will grow in flower), I was thinking about keeping them going in veg until there is space but I have come up with an idea where I think I can get about another 2 reasonable sized plants in....hehehe. All will be revealed (if the plan works) otherwise we'll brush it under the carpet and move quietly on. Of course the plan includes a fan or two! (with fans you don't want to mess!)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey D i checced the vid out and bumped the BDP in the process. nice work bro.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

one of my faves T!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

fuck yeah i haven't heard boogie down for time! dude i literally just posted a KRS 1 track too weird. your livers n co look lush n healthy man, as does the rest, nice vid update man. made it feel like youve got a space like a tardis haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

Donny my man, wassup? i got onne of ya livers x cc goin.. just killed my spacebomb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

hey hey man! kool, hows she lookin, i'm a little gutted mines been a poor show but everyone else's seems good!? what was up with the spacebomb or was it just its time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> I assume the vid did not suffice then.....humph.


ahhh,, not the case...IT was amazing!!!!!!!! i loved it.. especially the end with the dST sick and twisted serial killer note with your initials.
ha, that was very cool. Your garden is so rockin man!!!!!! Thanks for taking time for the cruise. I like the wasy you tickeled the dog.. ha that was cute.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

did you use any of that groin krotch nute on your plants today big D? lmao hahah. have a good one!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey man! kool, hows she lookin, i'm a little gutted mines been a poor show but everyone else's seems good!? what was up with the spacebomb or was it just its time.


its just popping its shell off, hopefully i can get a cam before things get interesting. and i fucked spacebomb up just being myself and trying to peel the seed off the seedling and killed it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its just popping its shell off, hopefully i can get a cam before things get interesting. and i fucked spacebomb up just being myself and trying to peel the seed off the seedling and killed it.


hahah, tgsh, i hate that, i did that with my super lemon haze runt and she was PISSED!!!!! saw no action from her for weeks.. BUT now shes one hot smoking babe!!!!!! lmao stick her back in the soil, i bet shell still grow if you love her!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahah, tgsh, i hate that, i did that with my super lemon haze runt and she was PISSED!!!!! saw no action from her for weeks.. BUT now shes one hot smoking babe!!!!!! lmao stick her back in the soil, i bet shell still grow if you love her!!!!!!


 goin to look for it on the floor now, lol. seriously,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> goin to look for it on the floor now, lol. seriously,


hahah,keep me posted dude.. we will have to name this girl "ZOMBIE" if she returns from the dead..lol


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

thank fek I didn't have to bring the groin krotch out today...it's actually been in the nute box for a while now (ssssh, I might have to use it if i keep talking about it) Last time I used it was on one of my house plants.

Huh, checked my Climbing roses today and the fekkin aphids are back already, wtf.

Good luck with ZOMBIE T, I think you'll need it, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> thank fek I didn't have to bring the groin krotch out today...it's actually been in the nute box for a while now (ssssh, I might have to use it if i keep talking about it) Last time I used it was on one of my house plants.
> 
> Huh, checked my Climbing roses today and the fekkin aphids are back already, wtf.
> 
> ...


 thx for the blessing, but no luck. ik just tossed like 30 or solush seeds ouitside, doubt anything'll happen cuz i just tossed em, but who knows.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the blessing, but no luck. ik just tossed like 30 or solush seeds ouitside, doubt anything'll happen cuz i just tossed em, but who knows.


ahhh, too bad. Once in Hawaii a guy ate a bunch of weed laced food and puked it up outside into the soil.. and then a weed plant grew from it. Anythings possible.lol..


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

*EARTH JUICE*:
Earth Juice Microblast is a proprietary liquid micronutrient formula to be used to prevent and correct micronutrient deficiencies. Contains Magnesium 0.50%; Boron 0.02%; Cobalt 0.0005%; Iron 0.10%; Manganese 0.05%; Molybdenum 0.0005%; and Zinc 0.05% in an organic base. Naturally buffered for assured plant absorption. May be watered in or used as a foliage spray. Use 2 tsp. Earth Juice Microblast / gallon of water.

Ingredients: Kelp meal, magnesium sulfate, borax, cobalt sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, sodium molybdate and zinc sulfate. 

So basically yes by the looks of things. I am having difficulties finding a list of ingrediants and I am too lazy to go and get the bottle and read them all blah de blah, but it's the same thing, lol.

Peace, DST

p.s and watch yourself on those trains!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning chavie! Another early one, had a small tester of the Livers around 11 pm. ( just a wee nug i missed when taking of the bottom growth to stop the pop--20p buds ) Anyhow, just woke on the damn couch again, the lass is pissed as per. lol so im just gonna sneak through sshhhhhhh


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning mate, another sunny day here today. Long may it continue. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

aye its beaming over the channel too dst thinkin of greenhouse shenanigans yet? tho i think i read you had 6 in there already?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

I have 3 rather large pots being tilled on a daily basis, waiting for the girls to get their swerve on (all mystery seeds.) Pots I think are around 40-60litre jobs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

60 litres? haha sweet most peeps kitchen bin isnt 60 litres haha. good drills. got your pron sorted for the big day tomorrow? i imagine Adam goes bonkers for 4/20, anything interesting planned?


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

tumble weed blows from right to left and a dog barks in the distance, tho the parade of ninja 420ists wern't seen, you could feel the tension in the air.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think it will be fair to enter pr0n tomorrow since I am supposed to judge.....plus I haven't got a camera unless I use my phone. And that's my excuses done with.

I am not really sure that Amsterdam does anything for 420. I will I am sure have a bong or ten.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

morning m8, i didnt think we was aloud to enter as we are judges. One of my dpp x dpq is a male and i dunno wot to do with him lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that another cross you got there Mr West? DPP x DPQ...first I heard of it, lol.

What do you fancy doing with it? And is it worthwhile doing anything with it? or do you have a million other things on yer plate? (I imagine so)


mr west said:


> morning m8, i didnt think we was aloud to enter as we are judges. One of my dpp x dpq is a male and i dunno wot to do with him lmao


Here's my little outdoor peeps.


And a little chocolate cup cake my wife made me....


And an interesting door knocker from one of the Grachten..


Peace, DST

p.s camera phone pics.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

its a cross from ages agao on my second run with dpq and the f1 dpp male which was on of only two seeds, the fem of wich my mates keeping for me. I aint got anything i can pleasure with it appart from the dpp x dpq fem i have in, could make dopuble deep purple querkle f2's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmmm double dipped haha its bound to be pretty dank


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like it may be something to use to get particular pheno's. The question is, what is the male like?

I currently have a pr0n session going on in my greenhouse. My initial selection for the Deep Blue female changed, I have chosen a much shorter, fatter looking female, with extremely thick stigma's and very tight node spacing. Looks like it could be one nice cola. Anyway, the shagging has commenced.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

nuts dep in Hamsterjam! rock on bru


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Just been invited for a 42 gram joint at 420 tomorrow in the Grey Area, lol. Should be fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

not jealous at all


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Pics will be taken.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

still not jealous...


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

soz  even though that's not 10 characters, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

sherking ur jugdes dutys already lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> sherking ur jugdes dutys already lmao


we've until midnight the next day to think about having to make a choice, so let the party begin when DST fires the 42 grammer!


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

I joined the modern age...I have internet on my phone, lol.....but yeh, "sherking" is my middle name!

I could always ask for some additional opinions from the lads at the Grey Area? but I don't think there will be enough entries by that time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> *EARTH JUICE*:
> Earth Juice Microblast is a proprietary liquid micronutrient formula to be used to prevent and correct micronutrient deficiencies. Contains Magnesium 0.50%; Boron 0.02%; Cobalt 0.0005%; Iron 0.10%; Manganese 0.05%; Molybdenum 0.0005%; and Zinc 0.05% in an organic base. Naturally buffered for assured plant absorption. May be watered in or used as a foliage spray. Use 2 tsp. Earth Juice Microblast / gallon of water.
> 
> Ingredients: Kelp meal, magnesium sulfate, borax, cobalt sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, sodium molybdate and zinc sulfate.
> ...


Hi D. wow, im glad i have that earth juice. Thanks for clearing that information up for me....im really really stoned right now on a cocktail of snowwhite and superlemon haze.,,,so well you knwo...lol... I love that cocktail..Whahts your favorite maryjane cocktail?
Maybe ill rent a car!!!!!!!! lol tomorrows 420and im starting the party festivities a little early..hehehe... ... do you damsters party up 420 just for the fuc of it?
peace, 
Amber


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

@Amber >>>>>>>> kind of, lol.


DST said:


> Just been invited for a 42 gram joint at 420 tomorrow in the Grey Area, lol. Should be fun.


favourite mix at the moment is DOG kush with Dark Bubble hash (night time) and DOG with Blonde Bubble Hash - Daytime


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> I joined the modern age...I have internet on my phone, lol.....but yeh, "sherking" is my middle name!
> 
> I could always ask for some additional opinions from the lads at the Grey Area? but I don't think there will be enough entries by that time.


you heard him lads and lassses, get ya entrys in early to be seen by the grey area lol


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

wrong thread as well fred, lol>>>>>>>>bleesberry kush/blonde hash - mixing it up today, woohoo


mr west said:


> you heard him lads and lassses, get ya entrys in early to be seen by the grey area lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> @Amber >>>>>>>> kind of, lol.
> 
> 
> favourite mix at the moment is DOG kush with Dark Bubble hash (night time) and DOG with Blonde Bubble Hash - Daytime


hey D... can u please make sure you get a few pictures tomoorrow at the party.. some really sick and twisted ones, use ur imagination. Ive got to see that 42 gram joint! wow. that sounds like such a fun time. Im jealous jealous jealous!you seem really creative, yuo can draw and make cool collages..Do you make a lot of art?
Peace, Amber


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll sure try and get a pic....if I am able, lol.

I prefer to write. I have already written two novels, the third has been getting done for the last 5 years, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

any published d?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2011)

iv'e heard writers are the best drinkin partners u can get, any truth to that?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

I started writing because I prefer it to reading, although reading is essential for the mind and soul. So what started off as a hobby continued that way, people have said I should look to get them published but I have never bothered. What started off as a project that I thought I could get dusted, got too big and I never finished it. Its hard to explain but I will if anyone is interested, just not on the boards, lol.

And T, I guess they could be, you would have to come for a drink with me, not that I am a "writer" per se, lol....not really sure what I am at the moment. back to my bong, laters,

DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2011)

Judges, judging? have i missed summat?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

since its 420 tomorrow - april the 20th, cof has donated 2 glass spoons (pipes) to someone who psts the best pic. Westy and myself will pick a load to go into a Poll, and then it's an open vote. Details on the 600 thread. Not missed owt yet ma lad.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2011)

morning mate hope u have a nice time at the GA 2day bro with ur hench zoot  save me a couple of lugs


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

morning d u ready for that oz and half spliff, have u gotta donate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

42 grams and a few sneaky drams, eh! writers are indeed good drinkers! ive spent many a drunken afternoon with a good pal discussing the finer points of books i cant remember haaha enjoy the day bru. i cant wait to see this 42 g jakey. thats going to be some construction with skins lol


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

I am not sure if I need to contribute (quite happy too)....I may just add some hash into the mix so that at least when I take a toke I will feel something, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I am not sure if I need to contribute (quite happy too)....I may just add some hash into the mix so that at least when I take a toke I will feel something, lol.


thats not a good advert for the grey area is it lol, you saying their weeds weak?


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

absolutely not, lol. I am just saying I need to do something with my tollerance level as all this hash/squidgy trichome paste I am smoking kind of makes the weed pale into insignificance, lol.

Anyway, I just got a call from my mate, the Elephant joiunt has been rolled, and it's tick tock time until 420....he sent me a pic so will post that in the 600 Thread.



mr west said:


> thats not a good advert for the grey area is it lol, you saying their weeds weak?


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

Some pics of todays carnage...


The 420 42 gram joint...woohoo. Respect!



Everyone got to take a filter (I know MJ/Smoking is social, but there are a lot of slaver chops out there, lol)

With a little Grey Are stamped into the cardboard roach holder...cute!



Pass that...


Blazing, one of the lads.



one of the lads from devils harvest seeds enjoying the puff


Is that a really small ashtray?!?!?!?!?!?!


My bong of preference at the GA, sorry for the poor quality, the place was smokey as hell ans this is the phone.


And although I don't have a picture, I was the lucky one who got to spark up the joint!!! hehehe.

Peace and happy 420,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the photo's of the 42 grammer. For once there was one that would take care of everyone.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Really cool DST. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

yup definitely green eyed monster time....

looks like you had a blast man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2011)

thats awesome wanna switch roles for a day?


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

t'was fun, smoked some much, Fire x shoreline, butane Kutchi extraction as well, althouh it had a bit of a chemically butane after taste i felt, quite psychodelic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! well it quite obvious who had the best 420 .. thanks for the pictures D.. i absoluetly LOVED THEM. i have one more hour to my 420 on 420..hahaha
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peace Amber ahah cant stop laughing.. ahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Look at that scale think it get some use!!!LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

hahaha, you are right there Hem. As far as a queue in the Grey Area coffeeshop, there is normally one out of the door, and at times it is just constant!!! I don't even want to think about how many deals get slung.


Hemlock said:


> Look at that scale think it get some use!!!LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Afternoon D. Hey nice read! Took me a cup of coffee and two or three tokes to catch up on what I missed here in the Dam. Sounded like a lovely 4/20!! Miss a day or two here at riu and it's going to take me all morning to catch up lol...prolly more like all day cause there are some thirsty girls upstairs. The huge DOGs are big drinkers and will get potted up to the big big girl pots this week. Pics overdue ; !)

Ave an awesome rest of the day brother


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

Those DOGs sure can get big bru. Thanks for stopping by. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, what a 420.. man i got baked.. im just waking up now and i cant believe it, its 420 again.. lol 
how u feeling today DST? 
cheers 
amber


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

hey Amber, feeling like I have a dopeover.lol

Going to the Motorshow today at the Rai in Amsterdam. My friend has "champagne tickets" by all accounts so should be a bubbly one....Happy Good Friday everyone (not that I am religous) Wait to you see the CHOCOLATE EGG my wife bought me FEKKIN WOW springs to mind. I got it yesterday as she stopped by the house for a couple of hours before flying off on another trip! Another free weekend for DST...oh no.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

free weekends my fave. Got the passports and halfa ticket lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

You got yer passport now Westy? or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

yes your right your reading it wrong. I and the princess are cleared to leave the country with nice new bio-metric chipped passports lol, I really look like a stoner in my pic hahaha funny that cuz thats what i am, the princess looks like an extra from a robert palma video. I have managed to save up the prce of one ticket to visit jus need a littel more money.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

eh?, "yes I am right i am reading it wrong"...but then you say you have your bio-metric chipped passports...I am confussled Mr West, lol.

I liked the Robert Palmer videos, sexy ladies in black dresses if I remembers rightly....




mr west said:


> yes your right your reading it wrong. I and the princess are cleared to leave the country with nice new bio-metric chipped passports lol, I really look like a stoner in my pic hahaha funny that cuz thats what i am, the princess looks like an extra from a robert palma video. I have managed to save up the prce of one ticket to visit jus need a littel more money.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry d. Yes we has our passports now.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, cool. So get on it lad, lol. 

i prefer your new avatar as well, love the cheeky grin, haha.


mr west said:


> sorry d. Yes we has our passports now.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Camera phones suck the big chokey, anyway, some pics that I managed to glean from my "super high tech calls people from your pocket when ye dinnae realise it cell phone"

Roots ahoy.





such a bad shot...mucho pregnatated Deep Blue. Will probably go back in the cab tomorrow.


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely root porn d, bumage on the deep blue, nice. I got a couple of bot deep blues clones the other day gonna grow em out a bit to see how they r then back cross em to the livers


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Its weird cuz ive wanted an arse avatar since they started popping up and wen i had it, it didnt feel right lol. Good job i have a stash of rab pics lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its weird cuz ive wanted an arse avatar since they started popping up and wen i had it, it didnt feel right lol. Good job i have a stash of rab pics lol


At least it's not a pic of rab's arse lol

Nice healthy white roots D!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

ooo-er, rabs arse = niet zo mooi!

thanks hc, I love the outdoor girls, they always seem bigger in all ways, must be all that fresh air, lol.

i am thinking a back cross to the livers will be nice as well (great minds think alike, lol), but the deep blue 7 weeker is the goal...you know what I am talking about Mr W!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> ooo-er, rabs arse = niet zo mooi!
> 
> thanks hc, I love the outdoor girls, they always seem bigger in all ways, must be all that fresh air, lol.
> 
> i am thinking a back cross to the livers will be nice as well (great minds think alike, lol), but the deep blue 7 weeker is the goal...you know what I am talking about Mr W!!!


hmmm sounds good bro, good luck chaps 

have a great weekend bro


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

cheers laz, lets hope the weather holds up!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

I seem to be on a 80's tip this morgen.....morning everyone. Going to take some pics today, please accept my apologies for the quality of them in advance, lol. See you in a bit with an update, gotta do the feed and water thing. Enjoy this while I am away...

[youtube]x7QPBzAJ_io[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, here's some tunes to start the day, been on an 80's tip this morning, then onto some older hip hop/rap/gansta rap, whatever you want to call it, I dig the beats, bass and poetry..

CMW - 
[youtube]SNF5nrVSptE[/youtube]
[youtube]SNF5nrVSptE[/youtube]
[youtube]xcQR83JF3bo[/youtube]

And of course - Girls 
[youtube]djsFQLyENPU[/youtube]

Roger!!!
[youtube]cHWszLC8CNE[/youtube]

Apologies for the limited no of pics, 

Livers






DOG Kush

Upstair DOG's


Big DOGy


I posted this pic last night on Dr. Ambs thread but somehow it got deleted...anyway, this is where I want to be right about now.....


Peace and have a happy weekend.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

Is that beach below sealevel?? Livers looking livers ish nice and defined leafs and wot a lovely green.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

It's in South Africa that particular beach.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

below the equaitor then lol. Was thinking it was one of them contrived beaches, shenter parks nl style lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

GIRLS girls GIRLS girls GIIIIIIRLS i always expect che chennnnng of the guitar for fight for your life after that. nice snaps man. gardens lookin full as ever. enjoy the sun peeps. im about to have a slice of cheesecake and a beer for breakfast and a bong for afters. long weekends rock


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice little peek into your world D. That last pic must be from your baby's neck of the woods!

Real happy with my DOGs. One is staying real short...seems to either be a slow vegger or just a bit of a runt. that one is indica shaped. Two are identical and look very kush like...vegging nicely! And the fourth is just an absolute beast!! Vegging very fast, she has the same plant structure as the previous two but her leaves have more of a pointed shape. I don't know anything about ECSD but hoping for a dominate pheno? The last three are splayed out and becoming nice bushes. They go in, in about a week or so!

Enjoy your play time while the cats away, I'll talk to ya : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice shots D, beautiful beach shot too. i played to cmw track and realized he was in one of my favorite movies "menace II society". 

And Highhlander have you smoked the dog yet? it's really something to hold on to. out of the 5 i grew i had only two pheno's one short n stinky n one was taller ut not tall n sweet. both satisfying smokes. and u are right they veg fast and havbe some of the prettiest frostiest buds ive seen.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Great Pic. s there D. Aye, i wouldnt mind being where those feet on the beach are at either lol. You'r Dog looks wild as allways bro. Mine's aroung week 2-3 and the Kush smell is allready throat catching


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice shots D, beautiful beach shot too. i played to cmw track and realized he was in one of my favorite movies "menace II society".
> 
> And Highhlander have you smoked the dog yet? it's really something to hold on to. out of the 5 i grew i had only two pheno's one short n stinky n one was taller ut not tall n sweet. both satisfying smokes. and u are right they veg fast and havbe some of the prettiest frostiest buds ive seen.


No I haven't man, as a matter of fact I've never smoked any type of Kush so I'm really looking forward to it...thanks for the info!


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Some sunday pics...finally, looks like all forms of uploading into RIU is a bit dodgey. I Think someone need to go and hit the servers with their rubber spanner!

Casey Jones veg


Weird DPQ re-veg...this is the strangest and biggest reveg plant I have seen. It's still pumping out trichomes and the odd calyx, lol

looks more basil than dpq..

FREAK!


Ourdoor ladies,




(come to think of it, I haven't even sexed these plants!!!! ooops.

Exodus Cheese



Some Engineers Dream, more of them in the breeding thread.



Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2011)

we love a freaky reveg us lot haha 

outdoor lot look very fat indi's bru.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Sunday morning pics D! Thanks for the peek into your world ; !)

Need to take pics of my Casey, she is looking quite deadly...very frosty, rock hard, all bud it will be a breeze to trim, 50 days today and she's real close to being finished just waiting on the trics a little bit more. leaves are pointed but short. Thinking back to when the fairy dropped them off...it was either a Casey Jones or a CJ that was spluffed by a Headband, is what you said. The godfather got the seeds from a bud of Casey that came from you. So between that info and some pics to come and a smoke report I think we can nail it down. It will be nice to know exactly what she is as I'll be running her for a while and quite possibly in numbers. Just want to know what to call it and give an accurate description of it's lineage

Hope your having a nice Sunday brother, I'll catch ya later : !)


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

I spoke to the guy on 420 about the Casey Jones, he's the dude from Devilsharvest, I mentioned to him that I had been getting the odd seed in my bud and he said that he was also. He said the particular Casey was selected from a lot of pheno's but I think what with there being some sour d in there, I think you have a recessive herm trait in it. I think this is quite accurate because when I grew some of the seeds one of them hermed really bad, and the other was straight up. Anyway, the smoke will tell us a lot more. 

Hey Don, I thought these little ones might be Deep Blues, or they may even be Grape Ape.....there were a few seeds that never came up that popped up randomly elsewhere. Ach well, I am sure it'll be fire if I can get it through the season.

Peace, D


----------



## stickyfingaz89 (Apr 24, 2011)

very nice grow!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2011)

hey dude, hope your having a wonderful easter!!!!!!! your garden is so beautiful and so full of life and love
Your so lucky you have an outdoor garden where you can grow your dope. Man, i would love that. lol.. I love the freak in your garden. the kind you dont take home to mother. hahaha.... ok .. ive been meaning to throw this song up for some time somewhere on riu for some time now.. im really fuckin high right now it is seems like the appropriate timing..LMAO. take it sleazy and possibly cheezy hahaha peace amber
YOUR GIRLS a SUPER FREAK
[youtube]QYHxGBH6o4M[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Apr 24, 2011)

hey man, super nice journal you have got going...

so i was wondering if i could ask some advice..so the deal is, im on my first vertical grow with a 400w air cooled , 7 plants around it, on their 4 week of bloom..all the new leaves coming out of the forming bud sites are like so tiny, and inward pointed, but green....i am paranoid about this..i have looked some other vertical setups, and some have the same problem..i am not overfeeding or any of that shit, so why is that so, maybe you know ?!


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

stickyfingaz89 said:


> very nice grow!!


cheers bru.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey dude, hope your having a wonderful easter!!!!!!! your garden is so beautiful and so full of life and love
> Your so lucky you have an outdoor garden where you can grow your dope. Man, i would love that. lol.. I love the freak in your garden. the kind you dont take home to mother. hahaha.... ok .. ive been meaning to throw this song up for some time somewhere on riu for some time now.. im really fuckin high right now it is seems like the appropriate timing..LMAO. take it sleazy and possibly cheezy hahaha peace amber
> YOUR GIRLS a SUPER FREAK
> [youtube]QYHxGBH6o4M[/youtube]


Cheers Amber, having a nice chilled day. Been lying out soaking up the sun with my green ladies. Having a few vodka oranges now and a few bongos for the evening....with a Jointje of course! Thanks for stopping in, and I loved the tune, I bet you he never made as much cash as Hammer did (but then he probably never lost as much either!)



grow space said:


> hey man, super nice journal you have got going...
> 
> so i was wondering if i could ask some advice..so the deal is, im on my first vertical grow with a 400w air cooled , 7 plants around it, on their 4 week of bloom..all the new leaves coming out of the forming bud sites are like so tiny, and inward pointed, but green....i am paranoid about this..i have looked some other vertical setups, and some have the same problem..i am not overfeeding or any of that shit, so why is that so, maybe you know ?!


Don't worry about leaf shapes on a vertical. You will notice fan leaves growing long stems, generaly hanging down instead of pointing up, leaves that go above light sources twist and turn, it's just the plant doing it's thing. At first I though it might be a deficiency when I saw it, but then I notice the shape of one that was practically just at the top of the light, it was twisting like the shape of a paddle on an oar, and it clicked. So I wouldn't worry bru.

Good luck with it, once you get your fisr harvest out you'll be hooked (especially if you are limited with space)

Peace to you all peeps,

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

checking out the euro star prices to the dam lol. recon thatll be the cheapest way to go lol


----------



## grow space (Apr 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Don't worry about leaf shapes on a vertical. You will notice fan leaves growing long stems, generaly hanging down instead of pointing up, leaves that go above light sources twist and turn, it's just the plant doing it's thing. At first I though it might be a deficiency when I saw it, but then I notice the shape of one that was practically just at the top of the light, it was twisting like the shape of a paddle on an oar, and it clicked. So I wouldn't worry bru.
> 
> Good luck with it, once you get your fisr harvest out you'll be hooked (especially if you are limited with space)
> 
> ...


thanks man..its my first vertical so i am a little paranoid, but yeah it all sounds pretty logical when the light is the way it is 


Keep up the splendid work mann...


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

No, not hard on, wood pigeons!!!

So a little while ago I posted a pic of my feathered friend that visits me each morning and gets some bird munchies. (seriously my wife thinks I have gone doo-lally) Well the fat little fart now visits more than once a day, seems to eat most things you give it, including bacon (although it didn't really like the burnt bacon I put down too much, fussy barsteward!)

I had a few brocollis that I had left from last year sitting on the terrace. Well this bird munched at the leaves. Now today and yesterday I caught it checking out my MJ plants! Twice this morning so far, no damage that I can see, but seriously, do Wood Pigeons eat MJ? Any outdoor peeps that have experience in this please chime in, I tend not to let pigeons into my grow cab so have never had to deal with this....and my previous outdoors have not had pigeons in the mix either, lol.

Here it is....




DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2011)

lol, kinda makes me think your either gonna have to discourage it from coming round or keep him really well fed lol. Put some chicken wire round ya plants


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your day Bro.
Good Darts to ya Mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

"Ricketty Koo, Rikcketty Koo" Mrs. Woody Flying Rat here, just to let y'all know im just keeping an keen eye on you veg. No need to accuse me of planning a Heist on yir chedder!!!!! lol

Morning bro. Hope your sunning it up every chance you get man, i certainly am! ( 1 DOG and 1 DPQ snip out getting some ray's  )


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got a feeling it's making a nest somewhere. It flew of yesterday with a twig in it's gob. That was after I saw it pulling it off one of the old garden plants. So at least it's only yanking dead stuff off. Touches my weed and it's a stew!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

hmmm wood pigeon with blackberry coulis..... lol its bound to want bacon more than weed surely!?!? ahha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Evening my friend, how's it going : ?)

What do you think, does she look familiar to you.....Casey @ day 52. I'm very impressed with all aspects of it so far!



They are so encrusted that they feel like their going to shatter if you squeeze them...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

like the darkness to it man, guess its not quite spring yet! glistening frost and near no hair could be somethin else....


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi HC, very similar leaf shape on them, not sure about the colouring (if that's your temp range or the way you finish, or possibly some sneaky jizz that got in from somewhere else) The bud shape is also looking very similar, with heavy resin production (the buds are super sticky) From the Casey I get a sweet flavour to the nose, reminds me of a sweet tomato/bolognese sauce (sounds strange, but that's what I get) The buds seem to take on an almost blue look to them as well. That girl sure has nice towering calyxes which provide great yield. Looks good to me bru. Still a bit puzzled as to the males you got, I think they have got to be a bit heinz-esque. Cheers bru, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah funny, huh? Two different phenos at that lol! That pic is of the tall pheno and I crossed the male and female tall pheno cuttings, and the little girl is making her seeds now! Just went up and took a whiff....no skunk, no fruityness just a sickly sweet very dank smell to her. Got a nice bush of her to flip next week but not as nice as the DOG kushes that are getting flipped next week!!

Cheers to you too n, catch you later


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

So.. Here's how it went down. Couch locked, just woke hour ago and sound's like i'll be spending the remainder of the month on it. ( couch ) There's an unhappy camper in the tent lol. j/k, all's giong well mucker. I need to get back in the club and spread the vibes man, I'll hollar you later me old china.

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Uh oh unhappy camper huh?!? What did ya do bro, get the little woman going?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Afternoon D, getting close to 4:20 over there!

This is a shot of the beast. There are two plants that are very similiar to her in plant structure but they are a little smaller with more kush shaped leaves. This girl here has a bit more of a point to her leaves than the medium pheno. And then there is a third pheno, I believe it's indie dom, growing slow and will prolly produce more of a single cola

Cheers mate


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

she looks a darling HC. Enough spacing and stretch so that when thos dank nugs start growing mould shouldn't be a problem (I actually like the stretch for that reason). Got the camera back so will throw up some pics shortly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

its the ganja equivalent to a boerboel! going to look fine man. 

whats the word in Adam D??


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Some pics.

DOG Kush








Livers 1 week flower




OG Kush


DPQ




Male Engineers Dream



Fully pollenated Deep Blue



And finally, my livers and exo guinnea pigs




DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr west like this very much, so much so that he has left his body and is writing in the 3Rd person


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

The DOGs have a lot of frost don't they....T was saying that the other day too. How many days are they along and how long do you like to take them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

cracking porn lad. dpq looks a carbon copy of the sugary last one


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Mr west like this very much, so much so that he has left his body and is writing in the 3Rd person


well if you float far enough, drop in for a cuppa mate!



Highlanders cave said:


> The DOGs have a lot of frost don't they....T was saying that the other day too. How many days are they along and how long do you like to take them?


Yup, they are frosty like hell will never see. 9 weeks they be good for the chop (going into week 9 is worth it for the sit down effect) I have a number of Dogs running and they are all kind of went in a staggered start. The big one was the Mum I was running which is a week or so ahead, I have just given them some pk-13/14 (doing that slightly different this time) so another 3 weeks maybe?? lol. I am really not 100%, I will need to check lad.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking porn lad. dpq looks a carbon copy of the sugary last one


I have a few nugs of DPQ left in my jar and when I go to select my lady I always look at them and think, shall i finish it, or wait...and I tend to wait because I just don't want to look into my stash box and not see that DPQ jar......fuck it, I may have one tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

man i know that look haaha all the little jars an there ever dwindling green gold inside. whats life if you cant have a treat now n then.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Just had to post this pic on my thread as well....love my jap azaleas


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-&-technology/marijuana-use-linked-to-productivity-201104273758/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

do your azaleas bloom randomly? mine seem to bloom on and off all spring/summer


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

I got them last year and they bloomed all summer as far as I can remember, removing dead heads naturally helps the continual blooming. They like a low ph seemingly, alkaline heavy soil, 4.5-5.5 I think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2011)

maybe it's because of the warm weather we had so early this year had em bloomin all crazy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

HEY DST, how did you do this? no yellow leaves for a livers girlie? I think its the first time i have seen this cunt without any yellowness..lol
Do you like the band EXPLOITED? 
Peace
amber


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

interesting use of the 'C' word amber lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Dr. My big sis was into the Exploited so I got to hear Punk through her. I never really got into buying music until later in life, and I was just a bit too young when the Exploited first came out to be into Anarchy as much, lol. I use to love the way my sister had different coloured hair most days, and just didn't give a fek. She made me look timid when I was a teenager, although she's all sweetness and light now, haha.

I am on a new nute regime at the moment since I am using all self composted coco and soil mix. Basically 50% of all nute ratios are being used. At the start I was hardly using any. Plus it helps when you get such a strong clone that can handle being in the dark without food or light for 7 days, I mean I could probably have given it just bread and water and it would be as green as you like, haha. Seriously though, less is best (on a nute front anyway!) And by the looks of these livers, they can probably take quite some feeding as well.




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY DST, how did you do this? no yellow leaves for a livers girlie? I think its the first time i have seen this cunt without any yellowness..lol
> Do you like the band EXPLOITED?
> Peace
> amber





mr west said:


> interesting use of the 'C' word amber lol.


That could be my fault after telling the Dr that Brits often use the swear words in normal language, and as terms of endearment, haha. Woops! hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha whoops he says 

Just remembered part of a conversation last night with my scandie friend....Keep in mind she's not smoking right now at all because of her job in the medical field, but she was talking about having some spacecake lol. I told her that she had better plan on building up her tolerance! Hell her and her friends could barely handle some medicore hash brownies that I gave her a few months ago when she was smoking. She plans on building it up by smoking a few times right before she leaves...right! ( It's actually the 30th of May that she will be there, apparently London for a few days before the Dam) I told her as well that she should stear clear of the cake. She's totally blonde man sometimes soo...if you could point her in the right direction?

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> interesting use of the 'C' word amber lol.


hahahahaha, yup its all big D's fault!!!!!!!!!! i was just trying to fit in. lmao.
but anyway.. im not going to use it anymore, i think i got it all out of my system. 
FOR NOW. hahahah
Peace
Amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Like the look of that beast D . Its acctually ok with feed ( Dr.A ), mine just got sloppy spills while trying to reach in to feed past half a dozen leaning towers! Different size, shape, pot's ballenced on different size, shape pots 

cindy


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2011)

Woof woof! Your plants are looking nice D  I wanna see the engineers wet dream flower again!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, D.just thiught id show you this girl. She reckon's you mabe know her Fam. ?






Look's a bit of a DOG to me lol. Bet she's sweeeeet though 

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

She looks like a pedigree lad, lovely stuff (such nice deep colouring to the leaves), and my have you been practising with those camera skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.

Thanks for sharing bru.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, D.just thiught id show you this girl. She reckon's you mabe know her Fam. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks quite og bias


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

And the Monkey Flips the switch....

Exo went into 12/12 today.



Azaleas to brighten up your day...


This little bud kind of looks like an elephant man...


Peace and enjoy your Friday, and of course

Een Prettige Koninginnedag
[youtube]KEQI1Hi-M88[/youtube]

Proost, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> Looks quite og bias


 lol, allway's the quick answerer is Senior West lol. Its been a pleasure to grow D. And the way its coming i can only imajine the smoke man!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> And the Monkey Flips the switch....
> 
> Exo went into 12/12 today.
> 
> ...


OOOOO exciting stuff mate exo flipped and cheese on its way lol, 4th of July U will get your independence lol. I'm sure U have it already but that's 66 days time lol


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

cheers Westy, and I agree, Cinders DOG looks well OG leaning, fukkin love OG!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Look's like its was good i put a Headband in with the Bx2 suprise then  O.G sound's good to me


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

My name is, John Merick


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> My name is, John Merick


who's that elephant man? lol


canne wait 2 see what u do with the exo bro


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

oh don't you worry las, I'll be doing plenty to her, lol....already got the test tubes, distilled water, 9v batts and sterling sitting on the side. Let the experiment commence....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

if ya need anything testing out just holla i'm sure the doc and myself will be more than willing to help lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

lol, what? sounds very experimentally colorfully bizarre..ok.. sure what the hell.. ill help

DST.. very nice lighting here.wow, .hope your really fucked up and stoned out of your mind and having one hell of a time right about now!
peace amber ps.. did you get those cool Kate Middleton boxers? lmao
have a chilin weekend.. 
ahhaha, i keep thinking about your pictures.. like the one you posted with the pigeon in your pot plant.. did she lay any eggs in there? 
ahha ok thats it... i lll leave you alone now.. BYE!!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

what you reckon to this









og#18, i have heard you slag it before saying it's nothing on the original kush but i was over the moon with the smoke, literally. to me the buds look similar to the og kush that you had on the last run, a silvery sheen to the calyxs, in veg the leaves were very conker tree-esque and deeeeeep green.




here's what i see on your flower bud


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

Nellys arse


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

hi ghb, looks lovely, and the bud structure is very similar to the og kush. It is for sure a very close relative but we found that it was just slightly less powerfull than the OGkush. This OG that I am growing just now is one of the few things that leaves me feeling like I took some sort of class a the night before, a real dopeover. It's not the prettiest looker, and I am still hoping to find a nicer pheno, but the strength medically is knock out, and that comes from not only me but the owner of the Grey Area who has been the main outlet for DNA's product as far as getting the actual smokables into market. But I didn't mean to put it down so I apologise to everyone for coming across like a dick. I have smoked it plenty and it is real nice, has all the taste characteristics of the OG, but I think was brought to market because they lost their original OG cut (just my assumption, not based on fact) As I said, looks lekker mate.


And the nelly arse is spot on, hahahaha!!!!


ghb said:


> what you reckon to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Nellys arse


Indeedy, morning Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

morning mate lol. Smoking some ed this mornings so i wont wake up too much lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

Few pics from the cab. I have two confirmed Engineers Dream males so far, they are now in the greenhouse outside awaiting their fate at some point after jizz extraction occurs. They will be cloned and added to the stable, two similar phenos from them, both very CJ looking but with the saw like serrations from the DPQ as well. One has a bit more length to it, but I am not sure if that's down to the pot it was in or not. 4 confirmed females, jury still out on 2. Potted 3 into my tray and 1 that was slightly bigger into a 5 litre pot. These have all been done 12/12 straight from seed. The DOGs in the flower trays are also coming along, I have suppercropped most of them now to even out the heights, don't want them growing to far above the bulb, although it hasn't seemed to be too detrimental in the past. Oh well, here you are....

DOG's upstairs.


Engineers on the left, an OG in the long pot, then the Exo kaas and lastly my preggers Deep Blue, ooh baby.


Middle for diddle.....


Looking in...

And I have my MH on a 7 hour light regime at the moment. Comes on 2 hours into the cycle, and switches off 3 hours before the end of the 12 hour.

Here's a DOG bud...


Downstairs...got some psycho killers at the back, og's cj, and a few other DOG's and tings...


Mare eh the fukkin MUTT - DOG KUSH!!!!


Rom Timewarp rev-egg, think she'll be used for a seed run...not decided yet.



And that's all I could be arsed with, I should really take some pics of the males and sucha nd post them on the breaders thread, but I just feel like rolling a joint and getting smashed, it is a public holiday here (I know, on a Saturday!!!) but it's a big festival today in Amsterdam. Also the sun is shining so far...it's going to be wild me thinks.

PEACE OOT, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

get on it mr w!!! think I'll do an ED as well.


mr west said:


> morning mate lol. Smoking some ed this mornings so i wont wake up too much lol.


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

my hash gives me a stoneover but i haven't had green do that to me for years, it must be powerful stuff.

i never meant to come across like you were coming across as a dick so don't worry mate lol, i know exactly what you mean with regards to it not being as good as the original now. interesting point you make about them selling this because they lost the original cut, they now have the og kush back in stock i'm pretty sure they won't be pushing the og#18 as hard any more.

i have not seen a weed plant grow like this before, it is a very sickly looking plant in my oppinion, it just never seemed to look happy, there was no resin on the leaves and the stem was woody as hell, buds are knockout though.




edit: multitasker or what, you got that in there before i had time to post this.

that is some great use of space, do you even know how many ladies you got in there?, 3 floors of pumping euro house wall to wall with pussy, my ideal club.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 30, 2011)

What does OG stand for? As always D your space amazing. You don't waste a single inch, my gob is well and truly smacked


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

original gangster, it is the ultimate bagseed and the genetics are pretty much a mystery.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

also been claimed to be Ocean Grown...lots of myths behind that as well.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 30, 2011)

I just googled it and some folk say "ocean grown". Yet another fecking mystery ffs lol


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

indeed. what would life be without mysteries and conspiracies


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

like how many plants have you got in that 1.2m cab?


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

touché...............


ghb said:


> like how many plants have you got in that 1.2m cab?


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

haha, 

Hey lookin good D  Tower of power


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Morning folks, big celebration up the Toun, Ye old Pars won the League, GET IN!!! Premiership football for...well at least 1 year, lol.

Coming with a couple of pics in a min. Don't get too excited, i did say a couple.....


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

careful now


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Got some pics from my phone of yesterday in the Dam, will need to check what they are like quality wise. But here are the exciting two pics...


outdoors people, sunning it up and swaying heavily in the wind.


And here is one of the Engineers Dream Males..


Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2011)

sweet to the beat as always bro  liking the funky angle shots of the vert, i was thinking "na that thing cant be at an angle surely" then realised it was a funky camera angle (i wasnt stoned yesterday honest) lmao


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet to the beat as always bro  liking the funky angle shots of the vert, i was thinking "na that thing cant be at an angle surely" then realised it was a funky camera angle (i wasnt stoned yesterday honest) lmao


That was your problem, you should have been stoned.

 
cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

lol your phone takes some pretty nice pics.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

thanks whodat, but I got the camera back now....


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Someone told me that there was a wedding somewhere at the weekend...however, we had a Birthday party instead...Koninginnedag!!!!!

These are phone pics, sorry for quality.

This is one of the main canals leading into the city water network (Grachten)

The Amstel, and the Hermitage in the background.


More Amstel, with one of Amsterdams oldest bridges spanning the Amstel.


Heading down to Rembrantsplein....


Jammie Jammie HOTDOGS.....claims to be the tastiest cart in Holland, and now selling KIP HOTDOGS (chicken hotdogs, wtf!?!?!) Would you eat from this van? hahaha.

Didn't see any queues....haha.


The Rokin, one of the main streets in the Centre that leads you to De Dam (Dam Square).


Niet zo mooi/netjes!!!


stripey orange tiger cloggies, hehehe




Ordered one of these whilst I was at the Motor show last week....then I woke up and realised I was dreaming and my sheets where all sticky.




Peace out,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

Hey kinda looks a little like mardi gras in new orleans  nice fkin car too! keeps on dreamin bro D haha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

its an audi tho


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2011)

but look @ those rims! lol
Audis are nice in my book... maybe you have much higher standards than I princess. haha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> but look @ those rims! lol
> Audis are nice in my book... maybe you have much higher standards than I princess. haha


i will admit the rims are nice. i just have a thing against audi's. i think they look like other cars rather than creating there own style.

i see that an to me it looks like a sort of astin martin.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

Damn D that looks like a PARTYYY!!! to me man. You just want to be there!!! Oh You are lol.
I bet the Par's were having there own do in the Kingdom mate! Congrat's on the Promotion, i told you bro. 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

P.S " How's me missu's standing in one of those shot's holding a half lager, when she's on Hol. with her mum??? "


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

well now you know where they went lad!!!! lol.



Cindyguygrower said:


> P.S " How's me missu's standing in one of those shot's holding a half lager, when she's on Hol. with her mum??? "


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Since the Audi didn't go down too well...how about another German one, concept Merc sportscar...


And the Alfa Spyder


I got bored taking pics, 3 cars was my max and then we went to the Porsche bar for free beer....sorry.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

Shit that's the one you were driving last i saw you bro!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

alfa romano's are sooo sexy


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> alfa romano's are sooo sexy


If it wasn't for Alfa's The AA and and R.A.C. would've of gone bust years ago lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> If it wasn't for Alfa's The AA and and R.A.C. would've of gone bust years ago lmao


there not the most reliable cars but they look sexy. dont think there is an ugly model


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

they say you are not a true petrol head until you have owned an alfa...but then what would I know, I own a bike!!!


----------



## r1tony (May 2, 2011)

is it me but aren't dr trichomes journals more about everything else and not about growing. lol


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Journals are what you make them tony. Some people like to put that little bit extra into things. If you go through the Dr.s journal you will see that she also notes all her feeds, dates, etc in a real world diary (or what looks like one). When I joined riu I started checking out Dr Greenhorns journal and he was posting all sorts of stuff, music, pics of this and that, so I also done that because I love to copy haha, no, I just thought it was a bit more expresive. And I also like to see a journal where I get to know a little bit about the person who is loving the plants they are growing as well. I think some people are here to learn, some are here to share their grow, some are here to educate, some are here to...well do ther things. So that's my stoned take on it bru, think I'll have a bong and head off to bed. My wife just came outside to the potting shed (how dare she, lol) and handed me a mug of warm chocolate milk.....am I that old. lol Good Night everyone.

DST


----------



## ghb (May 2, 2011)

make sure to go to for a wee before bed now


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

hehe, will do. brushing teeth as well!


ghb said:


> make sure to go to for a wee before bed now


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

Say it aint so Jo!!!

No my good friend, you are not old : !). Your just getting old hehe

Later ; !)


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

hc here to make me feel young again, thanks bru, now where's hem, cof, and heads up, lol. Dads Army...(edit, not sure if you have seen that, but you guys would find it funny I think, i do)

right, bedtime you lot! lol, or keep the noise down, there's kids in bed in Holland.

SLAAP LEKKER.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

So this is what I have been up to this week, among other things of course.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

what the fuck!!!?????????i remember you were taking about battereis but i thought they were attatched to something else? Are you feeling alright dST? lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

you are MAFKEES to the hilt bro!


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

dr dst is attempting to make exodus fems i think?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 3, 2011)

im not done reading through yet. but i have to ask whut u r do there with the 9 volts and whut not.....


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2011)

I reckon he's making colloidal silver. Just make sure whatever you do DST, don't start applying the silver solution to your face... end up like this guy:







LINK TO STORY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I reckon he's making colloidal silver. Just make sure whatever you do DST, don't start applying the silver solution to your face... end up like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+++++++REPs JIGGY!!!!!!!!! hahaha lmao..what a hysterical story!!!!!! that guy is fuckin MAFKEES just like DST!!!! maybe that is DST. ???
Remember willie wonkas choch factory movie when ballooka ??? (im really high and memory is tweeked) turns into a blueberry..? hahah this guy looks like that. lol


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 3, 2011)

your turning violet Violet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! had to chew that gum......


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Wow, blueish guy on thread, may be that's what the blue dude from Watchmen was up too! lol.

Indeed, Mr West and Jig are correct, this is the process for making colloidal silver. Basically you need to run a low steady current through two bits of silver in water (distilled water gives a purer mixture as it has less ppm to begin with). Anyway, don't get me started about this CS thing I might just bore you into an Avatar!!! Off to punch and kick some bags, laters mafkees'

DST


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Sometimes I just got to lace with hash.....RIP MAC DRE, DST will always love ya style man.
[youtube]2QSST_qMKGo[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

are you feeling a little blue D?
heres a song that might cheer you up
DID you go to this show in dam in '91....?????????
man, what a kiiillller show!!!!!!!!that must have been. KURDT in his PRIME!!!!! RIP Kurdt
peace dude.save me some cheese please~ lol
THE DOCTOR 's having an* ANeURYSM* ...lolololol and shes makfee 
[youtube]XIXYymL5V7A[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Right on Nirvana rocks. To bad there is so much hate towards Courtney, I love her voice


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 5, 2011)

dont hate appreciate


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

I am afraid I didn't have the pleasure Dr  sure it was a quality show though.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

Abra abra cadabra, Am goona reach out and grab....yer baws.

Exodus Cheese Clone only Nut sack...or certainly looks like one to me.



 DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Only one so far, you mean? Try sweet talking him, might get an arousal outa im lol!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

Well we all know what the damage one nut sac can mean!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

I learned the hard way this past run what a few nutsacks can do to your crop lol. Next breeding project is the Romulan and they are at day 6 along with everyone else. Going to be much more careful! I bet cof would like to see a pic of them, I'm a tad overdue for a Rom shoot


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

Gordon Ramsay would be proud of ya, you have grown ur self some bollocks lol. Wicked boz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

cheesey nuts 



very intereshting mishter bond.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Hey brother, so whats the story on the male exodus...it's to soon for you to have used your collidial silver that your making. New clone??


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Alright mate, Hope your having a good one bro. Could do with getting away for a few day's peace lol. Just dont think the Mrs would fully agree 
lol.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

yup looks like a nanner to me chief!







have a good weekend all!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

very funny lol, not much work on then lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

friday afternoon man, ive seen dodo's with more get up n go


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

does 14:20 still count cuz its got 420 init?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

im good to roll if you are chief! fire the kettle up, now where's me jaffa cakes gone...


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

i got ten packs of blunt wraps through the post yesterday and i only got 6 left lol, 8 blunts in 24 hrs, yay go me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

crikey lad. calm down there'll still be more the morrow!


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2011)

This is what spoons and bongs are for.

 
cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> i got ten packs of blunt wraps through the post yesterday and i only got 6 left lol, 8 blunts in 24 hrs, yay go me lol


i never took you as a blunt guy! i just started smokin papers, so i go between blunts n papers daily. but i love smokin a nice fat blunt.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

Its like joints dunt do it for me so much any more but a fat blunt hits the spot lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

That's cool that blunts do the trick. I'm not a paper guy myself...I try and keep the second hand smoke to a minimum and cap the glass after each and if I'm near the living room I blow the smoke towards the air purifier and the sucks it right in! You got some young lungs that are going to be around soon to think of. Besides, he should be growing his own and not be taking pops dank lol

Catch ya later, going for a walk with my gal in a bit. We really haven't seen much of each other in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2011)

Happy 420th page D.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's cool that blunts do the trick. I'm not a paper guy myself...I try and keep the second hand smoke to a minimum and cap the glass after each and if I'm near the living room I blow the smoke towards the air purifier and the sucks it right in! You got some young lungs that are going to be around soon to think of. Besides, he should be growing his own and not be taking pops dank lol
> 
> Catch ya later, going for a walk with my gal in a bit. We really haven't seen much of each other in the last couple of weeks.


Whoops...thought I was over at your thread westy lol!!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whoops...thought I was over at your thread westy lol!!


An I thought we was on you thred H lmao. Loving the pic hem mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its like joints dunt do it for me so much any more but a fat blunt hits the spot lol


I Luv. the blunt's me . I bet that spot's harder to hit than the lotto westy!


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

strangly enough the last 4 or 5 days i seem to be in the spot constantly. Total stone over all the time. Im sure il get a chance to straighten up soon enough wen i have to shut down for a month lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> strangly enough the last 4 or 5 days i seem to be in the spot constantly. Total stone over all the time. Im sure il get a chance to straighten up soon enough wen i have to shut down for a month lol.


Ha rub it in!! I'm thinking I'll be getting pretty high when I smoke again...Today is day 1. Yuck ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> strangly enough the last 4 or 5 days i seem to be in the spot constantly. Total stone over all the time. Im sure il get a chance to straighten up soon enough wen i have to shut down for a month lol.


I hear, and Feal you there man  Trying to stock-up for the re-location myself haha, but got the new gaff. almost ready to get in and get gowing. Still got a bit painting to do  but its got like purpuse built home for the ever interested M.J grower ( the beach house Don lol ) But sure we'll get ther man!

Stay medicated, it help's with the heed-nip lmao

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

its the 8th today and work starts on the 16th and they need to send an engineer round to asses the work lol b4 they start so im expecting it all to kick off tomoz lol. Im going to risk keeping a tent and all my plants in my bedroom. Still means chopping 4 plants and taking a tent down and moving bout 12 other plants lol today . Yay


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> its the 8th today and work starts on the 16th and they need to send an engineer round to asses the work lol b4 they start so im expecting it all to kick off tomoz lol. Im going to risk keeping a tent and all my plants in my bedroom. Still means chopping 4 plants and taking a tent down and moving bout 12 other plants lol today . Yay


 Thats a rare westy Post that's not fun 

Stay stealth bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> its the 8th today and work starts on the 16th and they need to send an engineer round to asses the work lol b4 they start so im expecting it all to kick off tomoz lol. Im going to risk keeping a tent and all my plants in my bedroom. Still means chopping 4 plants and taking a tent down and moving bout 12 other plants lol today . Yay


In a few years you'll have Bumpity to help ya with all that stuff!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Abra abra cadabra, Am goona reach out and grab....yer baws.
> 
> Exodus Cheese Clone only Nut sack...or certainly looks like one to me.
> 
> ...


defo worth a bump as D's not bout it seems lol


----------



## 1badmasonman (May 8, 2011)

Ayy DST stopping by to burn one down wit ya  Interesting experiment going down with the making of the CS. If you are sucessful wouldnt that make the first ever Exodus fems???? Hope it works out bro.  1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

feck me sweet bejesus  well done that man  i take my hat of 2 u sir, u have balls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

4 fresh chopped plants is going to be like pepe le pew's popped round. if they are owt like the lot who came n did mine they wont give a shite. offer em a cuppa now n then keeps the world sweet.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 9, 2011)

Nice Shooting bro. Hope its the start of something to smile cheeeeesy about man 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

Anyone heard from mr dst lately?? Hope your doing alright my friend.


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Anyone heard from mr dst lately?? Hope your doing alright my friend.


He decided he knee's weren't in bad enough condition, so he's biking (as in peddling) across Germany with his in-laws. Did someone say glutton for punishment?

 
cof


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

He'll have nae knees when he gets back lol


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

haha, he'll be thinking about his plants the whole time too i bet. he must have a very trusted friend to look after his babies, i bet they need a lot of attention.


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

hope there in safe hands big D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

aye not like the last lad lol biking round germany eh christ D must be the fittest man on RIU.....no homo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] no homo. i wish i didnt have so many concerns n issues where i could go on a real bike ride. furthest ive rode a bike recently was a borrowed bike so i could get to the store.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

Last time I rode a bike was in the dam. Only time I've been on one in the past 10 years or so. Don't think I'd be a very good trekking across Germany.

lol at no homo as well. My wife says that all the time, just to be funny.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2011)

hey folks, thanks for the visits. Bear with me on this as I have a very annoying touch pad, lol.....

Managed to make it to Vienna. Arse ain't too bad either, and my knee is holding up. Although we cycled into the wind the whole way, we have had blue sky everyday. It is an amazing thing to do and I do believe I will punish myself further in thre future. The hash cakes and oz of joints I rolled before hand helped, although I have not smoked everyday. Sitting in a grotty hotel room as we arrived a day early  and there was no rooms in the place we booked. We fekkin cycled all over Vienna looking for somewhere. Anyway, we got a decent gaff tomorrow. Will bore you all with a slide show when I get back, lol,


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brother, so whats the story on the male exodus...it's to soon for you to have used your collidial silver that your making. New clone??


 You apply the cs just before the plant goes into flowering. I used the first clone that was sent to me by the fairy that I have vegged for quite a bit. Just applied it to that one branch


mr west said:


> its the 8th today and work starts on the 16th and they need to send an engineer round to asses the work lol b4 they start so im expecting it all to kick off tomoz lol. Im going to risk keeping a tent and all my plants in my bedroom. Still means chopping 4 plants and taking a tent down and moving bout 12 other plants lol today . Yay


What's going on bru? 


1badmasonman said:


> Ayy DST stopping by to burn one down wit ya  Interesting experiment going down with the making of the CS. If you are sucessful wouldnt that make the first ever Exodus fems???? Hope it works out bro.  1BMM


 We shall see if it actually does work. Thanks mate.


curious old fart said:


> He decided he knee's weren't in bad enough condition, so he's biking (as in peddling) across Germany with his in-laws. Did someone say glutton for punishment?
> 
> 
> cof


Indeed, but just a little bit of ze fatherland, more Austria. Really beautiful and real friendly people.



mr west said:


> He'll have nae knees when he gets back lol


It's no ma knees am worried about. Lol.



ghb said:


> haha, he'll be thinking about his plants the whole time too i bet. he must have a very trusted friend to look after his babies, i bet they need a lot of attention.


It's amazing what you think about when cycling 40km before lunch everyday. Lol.


las fingerez said:


> hope there in safe hands big D


Well they are in hands that will keep them alive, that is all I can ask for. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [email protected] no homo. i wish i didnt have so many concerns n issues where i could go on a real bike ride. furthest ive rode a bike recently was a borrowed bike so i could get to the store.


T, my life is also full of issues and concerns but life is also too short. Plenty time though mate. 


jigfresh said:


> Last time I rode a bike was in the dam. Only time I've been on one in the past 10 years or so. Don't think I'd be a very good trekking across Germany.
> 
> lol at no homo as well. My wife says that all the time, just to be funny.


I remember too well.
@don, I am thick, enlighten a man with painful bits as to the homo thing, lol. 

Getting here 1 day earlier, means getting home 1 day earlier, funny how some things concentrate your mind. 

Peace out, DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Now if your ass holds out you'll make it.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Alright mucker, Ging to be getting some Pic'sup of the DPQ before i chop her. She's had sufficient time and looks good to go, but I'd rather get a second opinion and your's are usually second to none lol, plus with the added knowlege of the palnt ect.....
P.S the Casey Jones is wild  Give the fairy god-fadder a clap lmao

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

DST said:


> @don, I am thick, enlighten a man with painful bits as to the homo thing, lol.


lol, i said you were probably the fittest bloke on riu. cycling n all that, no homo referring to me not thinking your a bonny lad...


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

dons gaydar is working fine lol, where as mine is defo on the blink. If theres and agggy gay bloke with a big chip on his shoulder ill make friends with him by accident im always the same lol. Wen ya back d mate got some things to ask ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

hey gaylords, D is back. Just been doing damage reconciliation on the cab, fuk me my padawan needs a few more lessons  Anyway, only a couple of plants on deaths door and a few buds frazzled due to sleeping on the light or falling off whatever they hadn't been put on correctly, lol.

And Westy, we better watch it if we are out in the Dam, I am the worst fekker for gays trying to come onto me. Fuk me I've had my arsed pinched a couple oh times. Take it as a compliment lad though, haha.

Pics coming up after me dinner.

brb, burp.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Look forward to hear a bit your trip my friend, hope you had fantastic time and welcome back to riu : !)


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> hey gaylords, D is back. Just been doing damage reconciliation on the cab, fuk me my padawan needs a few more lessons  Anyway, only a couple of plants on deaths door and a few buds frazzled due to sleeping on the light or falling off whatever they hadn't been put on correctly, lol.
> 
> And Westy, we better watch it if we are out in the Dam, I am the worst fekker for gays trying to come onto me. Fuk me I've had my arsed pinched a couple oh times. Take it as a compliment lad though, haha.
> 
> ...


ohh 'ello sailor 

glad ur back safe from ur travels bro, sorry 2 hear about the poorly girls, i'm sure with ur skills they will be right as rain soon


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

ello mate glad u made it back in one piece.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

cheers guys, good to be back, always miss my ladies. My wife said it's worse than having a DOG, of course I just looked at her and said... "but I got loads of dogs love!" she don't appreciate mj giggles, haha. She's a diamond she is.

Well here's just a couple of pics,ffs, we have over 700 of the fukkers on the camera, don't worry, none of the MJ crew will be bored with the whole slide show, lol. Even I fell asleep at pic 400 odd today, lol. It's like I have lived the holiday 4 times, I cycled the route for a week, then trained back the same route for 5 hours that I just cycled - to get the car that was at the beginning....then I drove 900km and stopped once for a piss. And now I seen the slide show. But I is home.............aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.

downstairs.


I chopped some DOG, and a Bleeseberry Haze today.


A growing DOg flower.



The outdoor posse..


DOG bits..


Tray of clones, I just left these in the living room while I was away.


in out in out shake it all about...outdoor again.


Well that's it, sorry, though I'd uploaded more, will pull me finger out next time. Just easing back in gently.

Peace and big puffs (of the smokey variety!!!) hehe.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

welcome back D  glad to hear you had a good trip... 

Are your outside plants in soil or they in coco too? 

Sorry you cant rely on your sitter.;.. could be allot worse tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

welcome back bruski! bet you've seen some beautiful countryside, not quite as pretty as your cab tho


----------



## phyzix (May 18, 2011)

This looks fantastic


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

Hey whodat and Don, cheers lads, it's good to be back. Wow!!! Some beautiful countryside was indeed seen. And I have never met so many friendly people.

Thanks physix, the DOG kush sure is one of my faves. It really does produce some cool nugs.

I'll try and get some pics up for you today of the cycle peeps.

DST


----------



## ghb (May 18, 2011)

love the og bud structure.

also loving the outdoor girls(well you still don't know if they are girls do you?).

what strain have you selected for the outdoor cultivation?.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

good question mate, that's also a bit of a mystery as well, lol. The smaller ones I think are Deep Blues...the bigger one I have no idea, it could be a Lemon Skunk seed.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

Could this be a new DOG mascot lol....


some graf work I saw on my cycle.



Something rather special I saw at the Modern Art museum in Wien (Vienna)...anyone?


Getting lost at the Schoonbrunn (i thinks that's how you spell it...)


No peaking over the top now DST!


Really,


nasty wolf thing.


they had a lot of house with roofs like this, the older ones had even curlier eves at the bottom and they just reminded us of people with square haircuts and mullets. I also had eaten a brownie that day


The Beautiful Donau - Danube


Steps at Melk Abbey


Cosy little Austrian village around every corner


More graf work in Wien


In a hotel in Passau.





I'll post up some more pics when I can. And an update will be coming soon on the girls.

Take it easy and peace out,

DST


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 18, 2011)

WOW that is some seriously wicked graffiti!!!!!!! 3D even  Looks like you had an awesome life experience there my friend. Glad to see you back homie  A2L


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Some more great Shot's there mate! Looks like you done all to do in that place lol. Like the maze Pic, but love the DOG. Your'e wee toy pic. one is nice too  The graffitti guy kinda looks like my av. dude lol

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Super Stoner *Mr. Ganja*













































Join Date Dec 2010 Posts 5,474 
*




*






Originally Posted by *MaryJaney*  
Yes as of now, memberships are discontinued until we can find a reliable merchant account



How did you join less then two weeks ago yet have more rep then most people I know, and are already a moderator? I fail to see the feasibility of such a thing. Who were you previously?​


Like








 Reply  Reply With Quote   Journal this Post   

<LI class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer" id=post_5587812>04-12-2011 06:48 PM #6 
*MaryJaney* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 






Marvelous Girl *Mr. Ganja*












































 Join Date Mar 2011 Location United States Posts 2,364 Journal Entries 2 

*




*

I am a close friend of Rollitup, he gave me the rep so I can rep people that deserve it and help others through the forum. Basically I have it so I can give it away.​


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

What an abuse of power


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't see how deleting an unoffensive pic is helping anyone.


cof


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

I am afraid to say I have not seen one sentence written my MaryJaney that is grammatically correct. I would expect that of someone who has just been given the Key to a City.

Rollitup is an entity not a person, so you would be Friend(s) with Rollitup. Why does anyone need help through the forum, you are not taking on any new memberships so all the people on the forum already know how to guide themselves.

I am afraid to say this as another business owner, but Rollitup as a company have made yet another mistake and are only hurting themselves by treating the people who make them money like complete idiots. If I had the RIU owners email address I would convey that point to that person directly. THE CUSTOMER IS THE KING, we are your CUSTOMERS.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

> I am a close friend of Rollitup, he gave me the rep so I can rep people that deserve it and help others through the forum. Basically I have it so I can give it away.​


Perhaps it would have been better if MR RIU have given that power to someone who had earnt it. I would never promote my cleaner to be the new head of Business Development, they would be too busy wiping their desk all day to get anything done. That's the problem with this world, it is full of people in positions they should not be in and subsequently abusing that position. I am off to cut down some Marijuana plants and chill out......ffs.


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> I am afraid to say I have not seen one sentence written my MaryJaney that is grammatically correct. I would expect that of someone who has just been given the Key to a City.
> 
> 
> I am afraid to say this as another business owner, but Rollitup as a company have made yet another mistake and are only hurting themselves by treating the people who make them money like complete idiots. If I had the RIU owners email address I would convey that point to that person directly. THE CUSTOMER IS THE KING, we are your CUSTOMERS.


almost sounds like our president.



cof


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

like all presidents cof!!! they are all the same to me.


curious old fart said:


> almost sounds like our president.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Perhaps it would have been better if MR RIU have given that power to someone who had earnt it. I would never promote my cleaner to be the new head of Business Development, they would be too busy wiping their desk all day to get anything done. That's the problem with this world, it is full of people in positions they should not be in and subsequently abusing that position. I am off to cut down some Marijuana plants and chill out......ffs.


Thanks my friend. I need to go chill now too, christ I have at least 8 hours of trimming that needs to get done today, plus regular garden chores. Please don't let the karma be sucked out of here Mr. Rollitup like it is...what was your name again? And quite honestly I had to stop myself from lodging a complaint with the marketing suits of your two sponsers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2011)

HI DST, I hope your having a wonderful day. 
The pictures you posted of your trip were really wonderful. I truely enjoyed looking at them all. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. 
The graffitti is just mind blowingly amazing. wow! That has got to be some of THE BEST graff i have ever seen. That art is so well done it should be in a museum, but i so much prefer it in its outdoor element. I love how graffitti is public and free from the constrains of the judgemental art world. Its wild and free, i like art like that and have so much respect for the artist that take the risk and show the love to create work like that for us to view, for free. Those dudes are super cool. 

The reflection shot of the countryside is really beautiful. Perfect symetry. It has a soft quietness about it that the morning time delievers, I wonder at what time of day you took that photo.
I love that shot of the tunnel stairwell, its so amazingly trippy , you really have a gift for getting interesting perspectives of things. 
The painting in the museum i believe is a Mondrian. I can see how your wife would dig his style, judging by the conceptual rain mural that she did in your living room.
Im so glad you had a nice vacation and arrived home safely. 

peace Dr.Amber


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2011)

not really voicing an opinion either way, but just wanted to clarify something... there is a member here called 'rollitup'. I think he was the first mod or something. Here's his profile: https://www.rollitup.org/members/rollitup-473.html

About the street art.... man that is sooooooo sick. I love living close to Los Angeles becuase I get to see some really good graffiti, but there isn't much out here as good as that. Some, but not much. Just wow man. I love what people can do with spray paint. Thanks for sharing the pics my friend. Really cool.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

hey Amber, thanks girl, we had a brilliant time, fan dabby dozy it was! It's funny, my wife thinks I take really great shots, but I say her stuff is better. And it so happens you picked her two shots, haha (she has a good eye for sure!) And that is indeed a Mondrian, absolutely brilliant! There was a lot of weird stuff from the 50's and 60's in Germany and Austria but that is another story. The graff work was a pleasure, it ran along every pillar on the way into Vienna (on this particular part anyway). I only managed to get pics of a few though. 

Cheers Jig, hopefully one day I can see the graf work in the US, I have always admired the work I have seen in magazines. There is some cool stuff around Holland as well. Everywhere in fact!

Thanks for the visits peeps.

DST


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

For the casey gang. So I reckon this little puppy got a bit stressed and started to throw nanners oot! You can see the little yellow doobreys on the bud. Stinks to fuk and hopefully I saved it before and pollenation happened.



This one you can see the new white stigmas coming through...ffs, lol.


Anyway, it's cut and hung now.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

wen i let my casey bastad cut go 9 weeks it thre a few of them yellow spurts but i dinae get no seeds


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I think it's def an 8 week max....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

Casey throwing horns eh! still looks pukka to me man! 

loving the shots man, looks like you did a graf tour of germany! bet its a buzz smoking in such a beautiful place. 

the new mods are just friends or rolli eh. figures....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 20, 2011)

Hey D, i saw somewhere u wonted to be cremated and spread on ya plants here's what might happen
[youtube]/v/nApZcmG4rcg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I have never seen that before, what the hell is that from? mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 20, 2011)

its from a film called scary movie 2. funny as. the scary movie 1-5 are basically mick takes of horror films


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

ok, I saw the first one but didn't do 2-5 yet, lol. How's tricks LGP?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 20, 2011)

tricks are gud. baby's kicking now, but seems to stop when mr west feels for it


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

So here's a pic of the oil I have made with Casey Jones, still got a bit to evaporate but it's getting there.



Peace, DST


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> tricks are gud. baby's kicking now, but seems to stop when mr west feels for it


The Hand of authority, hehehe. Needs to get his ninji skills honed so he can sneak up on it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

Lol @ Lgp . Scary movie 2 was the best by far and i loved that part. another good movie with ash in weed plants is how high. the whole movie is based on it.

smokin ivory!
[video=youtube;4m5ia5UStzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m5ia5UStzc&has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

"got blunt" "got weed" hahaha fuckin love that film


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> So here's a pic of the oil I have made with Casey Jones, still got a bit to evaporate but it's getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


You can dip popcorn nuggets into the oil at this stage and allow them to dry. I have seen kief sprinkled on them for a frosty effect.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> tricks are gud. baby's kicking now, but seems to stop when mr west feels for it


Are his hands cold?


cof


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Are his hands cold?
> 
> 
> cof



My hands are very rarely cold, I got quite good circulation in my body lol its just my grows that need it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

The baby is kicking because he wants daddy...notice how he stops when he touches Bumpity. Plus he can hear you you.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

u sure ur not on the hash yet hc?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I like this explanation HC!!! plus I feel like a bit soppy fukker after smearing a wedge of oil down a joint, lol....phew, pretty dam good gents!!! cheers to the fairy again, god bless her golden wings.


Highlanders cave said:


> The baby is kicking because he wants daddy...notice how he stops when he touches Bumpity. Plus he can hear you you.


oh, and I have just knifed all the sticky remains into some greese proof paper, I use to freeze the oil that I bought back in the days so I guess the same will apply. We use to freeze the little camera cases, which held an oz, and then smash em and quickly weigh up the chunks, was always a freaking mess. anyway, I am off on one,...toodle pip. DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

hahahaha i'm on the butter


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I'll be on the couch soon...sleeping! lol.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

Then u wake and bake and do it all again. Long live freedom of type, text is so dull without  dream on buddys lol


----------



## DST (May 21, 2011)

Freedom of text indeed, freedom to smoke more joints!!! Morning mate.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2011)

A few snaps for the journal. 

If I say WOOF, will you know what it is?

So good things can happen when you go away....or maybe they have perked up since I got back. More DOG Kush

This is what can happen when someone else is looking after things!


Psycho Killer foosty pheno.

Also a very frosty pheno



One of the Deep Blues.


More Deep Blue...cont to end.






Trichomes hanging off this like vines...




Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

DST said:


> A few snaps for the journal.
> 
> If I say WOOF, will you know what it is?
> 
> ...



Looking good mate... Just sprouted 2 DOG 3 days ago. Doin good so far.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2011)

Great show as allway's D. Got my DOG coming down next week. I'll get some good shot's of her for you bro. Think you were spot on with the strait up O.G pheno looking at you'rs.
The Deep Blues is looking amazing bro! FAT!!!!! 

BIG Cola ( flash off oop's)


Flash on lol


This is the Budda'a Bubble/cheese/bubba-kush. Look's really kushy but has quite a strong cheese smell through it. Cant wait for a taste


----------



## Allergic 2 Lies (May 21, 2011)

Loving the pr0n show big D. I miss me dogs already.  Still got some puppies though  Have a good weekend old pal. A2L


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The rules are very simple to follow, the only one that can be tricky is the short posts one. The threads that just say yes i agree on a particular topic and I will speak to the mods about loosely enforcing this. The rest of them are basic internet behavior. Ella and Mary as well as the rest of the moderators are just trying to further this forum and grow it to be something amazing. But again this is your forum and you make what you want of it we are just trying to guide it in the right direction. If the rules are not followed then you will receive an infraction, these are all basic rules and I am sure all of you can follow them. Thread closed this got out of hand.

RIU

that was the response from the admin about the "RULES" of the site. ive underlined the 2 best lines haha total contradiction​


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

me mate is still hanging around, guess he's been missing his morning snacks while I was away.!


Load of brocolli (napolitana) cauliflowers and some other exotic brocolli!


Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

i always wondered ow brocolli and cauliflower grew. those are my two fave veggies.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Outdoor just looks better eh! Nice garden D, Love the chosen Veg.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

have you named the pigeon yet?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

My light's are out, but since we got a DOG show, here's a wee pup!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

lol, im glad you said it was a DOG.i thought it was a headband, just off of looks.. so she's taking after her parents.


----------



## curious old fart (May 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> have you named the pigeon yet?


How about "Lunch"

 
cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

Harvest his poop!..lol j/k


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

the poop gets scooped up and thrown into the compost box, but there's nothing left in there now...need to actually go and buy some coco.

the DOG looks quite ugly Cindy, but extremely frosty, got those dark green fake looking leaves like the OG...weird looker indeed. Bet she reiks!

the pigeon is called "Fattyboomsticks" courtsey of my wife. I just call is Fatty. Not sure if it's a boy or girl, never sexed a pigeon before, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

You should name a strain after him


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Guess what this one is mucker!

p.s the seedling is one of MINE lmao.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

it has that look of my og dom headbands


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

does anybody else think headbands veg slow as a turtle?


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 22, 2011)

does it count if the headband is from reserva privada??????? some ppl tell me its a fake but w/e.........n e how i ask cause i have one that is, for my space massive and still veggin.......


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

I think Westy's guess could be right.

And Realnyjuggallo, there is a lot of bashing on DNA from the States about them naming their (OG Kush X EastCoastSour D) Headband. All the usual forum drama queens (there seems to be more by the minute at the moment) take every opportunity to bash people about growing DNA Headband (renamed Sour Kush,) then sold through Reserva Privada (which seems to be their dumping ground for selling anything that they are not 100% about). The Headband I got actually came from the very first cross DNA done with their Headband. I bought a bag from the Grey Area coffeeshop and it had a load of seeds. I have grown them from there. I don't really care what people from dispencaries in the US say, to me it's a lovely weed, and you sure get the stoned band around your head. Next people will be telling me I wasn't drinking the original Budweisser from the Budvar brewery on holiday (lol)....And lets not go into dispencaries calling things, UK CHEESE on their menu, what a freaking laugh. The whole MJ industries gone to pot, lol, and it's not even legal yet....trully legal that is.

People, (AND I AM GENERALISING HERE)....need to chill the fuk out and get on (both this side, and state side). There is plenty for everyone in this world, there are just some extra greedy mofo's out there. I am sure your Headband will be a lovely plant to smoke Realnyjuggalo regardless of what people say....

Tomorrow I think I'll make a cross and call it Northern Lights, or may be Skunk or something like that....who is going to stop me? lol.

Peace peeps, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2011)

Morning D. dogs have sprouted woot woot


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Morning Willy, sweet puppy news!!! Keep me posted on the developments lad. Look forward to hearing what you think of them.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

U know i had to donate my 3 dogs, last 3 dags. To my m8 cuz of gas upheaval. Sad face westy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

DST said:


> the poop gets scooped up and thrown into the compost box, but there's nothing left in there now...need to actually go and buy some coco.
> 
> the DOG looks quite ugly Cindy, but extremely frosty, got those dark green fake looking leaves like the OG...weird looker indeed. Bet she reiks!
> 
> the pigeon is called "Fattyboomsticks" courtsey of my wife. I just call is Fatty. Not sure if it's a boy or girl, never sexed a pigeon before, lol.


Ugly??, aye its a mut i caught running about the street's looking to nail every bitch in town. Frost you say! Shit, i was just doing my check's and was standing just staring at it for about 15 min's. Out all the strains ive done latley the DOG is has been one that got left to do its thing without any training, and it could'nt have came any better for me! I'll be keeping a tight leash on this one 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> it has that look of my og dom headbands


Going to get it re-potted today with a Bx2 Suprise that's same age, a little taller but waiting on it showing sex first. Got another seedling right behind it if its a dude


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

Eh fatty boom boom, stick it up ya jumper? now why did that spring to mind?


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

that's what always springs to mind when you say that word, lol....I normally have Big Sugar Dumpling as my second line, haha.




mr west said:


> Eh fatty boom boom, stick it up ya jumper? now why did that spring to mind?


And Cinder's, beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2011)

I shall keep you all informed. I also germed 2 deep psychosis and 2 engineers dreams ..... Oh and a few of my creations


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

The Engineers Dreams can get right massive Willy. I got 5 on the go at the moment and they are quite like the CJ in it's vigour.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

haha, you guys have the best pictures on this journal.
I love this wicked one DST.
I really think the acid tones excentuate the sharp and dry feel of the leaves and brach. Nice supercropping bro!!! Dont you love supercropping?
I do . Now my plants look like they are dancing and they look really happy!
I finally go some Super silver Haze D, and its real nice and smooth, im enjoying this high. 
I did a painting this weekend and i was thinking about your friend KB while i made it.
It. I ll post for you next. take care, Doc Trichs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

how is she?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2011)

i know a few people that would love that doc trichs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

Really TGSH? thanks, that means a lot to me.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Wow, lovely, I wish I could get some thc to grow round her stomach and intestines, I am sure it would do something good. She has just missed her 9th chemo session due to not feeling up for it, so the doctors cancelled it. She went for a week of antibiotic treatment after telling the doctors to wait as she wanted to go on holiday, haha (she has always been stubborn!) So I think she had some ups and downs but was pleased to go away, stomach is swelling now though, and although she had managed to keep her hair (it was thinning), she has now shaved it, but seemingly looks like GI Joe, I am sure she looks great with it even now, she is that sort of girl. Much love to KB!!! RIP BB!!

Much love to Dr Ambs!!!!

DST




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how is she?
> View attachment 1614061


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

you always get better shots with the MH lamp in the background. HPS just messes everything up as you know.

this was more super-crapping, fukin crapping on DST's DOG mofo. lol. I still didn't get to the bottom of why the hell he moved that plant,,,sheesh, ruined about a 5gram nug. Ah well, it is a nice pic though.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, you guys have the best pictures on this journal.
> I love this wicked one DST.
> I really think the acid tones excentuate the sharp and dry feel of the leaves and brach. Nice supercropping bro!!! Dont you love supercropping?
> I do . Now my plants look like they are dancing and they look really happy!
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

maybe a small fan would of stopped it burning?


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> maybe a small fan would of stopped it burning?


no maybe about it i'm afraid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

welll seems ive missed a whole heap since you got back, cracking or should that be crackling dog's  pity but im sure theres nee shortage of pups round the yard. 

blue dream structure looks quite hazy almost. 

and cindy's shot with a sweatband on had me creased. looks like its going out for a jog lmao.

good drills brudda


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

may be a smidgen of common sense would have helped, lol.....You should see the whole side of one of my OG kushes!!! ffs. In fact I think I'll probably chop it soon.

aye, Cinders plant is Going for it!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

So you getting the ray's over Da' Dam man! lol. I think weve already had our summer, not much chance of getting away this year either with the new arrival a coming! N coming fast!!! 
Not sure about a bike ride around europe, but some Action else where would be nice  Tell the bird i said HIGH. ( pigeon lol )


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

That and a hellova lot of wind.....my outdoor ladies no likey the wind!!!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

yeah we got an amber alert for the wind lmao.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Aye, and Iceland spewing mare crap all over the place.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

more reason to get the train lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

it best not stop planes or there'll be hell on. im on 2 trips by plane in the next month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

quick edit, alls good no one saw nowt....... honest im a fuckin tool some times


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick edit, alls good no one saw nowt....... honest im a fuckin tool some times


 haha what happend like???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

i gave out a map reference to the holy grail  lol nowt major


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

behave you lot, haha, whats going on Don, you putting pics of yer tadger up in my journal?!?!?!!

anyway, here's some pics of the Exo, and the Livers, and some pups and what not waiting to go in....

Livers


still fighting mites....grrr.


Casey, Bolo kush, and some DOG's for the next round.


Exo Cheese.




Livers for next round.


Exo Cheese baby, probably keep this vegging.


Exo Cheeses at the back, middle front Male Deep Blue, and on the right DPQ.


Peace,

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Im as green as your plants with envy. As you lot say, Good Darts. lol


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Hi Supersillybilly, thanks for stopping by. I always have a wee giggle at your location!!! I do miss CH4!!! We only get the Beeb over here.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Good to know my humour isny wasted. Im upping my game a wee bit, so Im checking out people who know their shit.lol


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good to know my humour isny wasted. Im upping my game a wee bit, so Im checking out people who know their shit.lol


so thats why I aint seen ya round my end lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

everything looks a treat man, how does everything else look great and the dog so burnt. im on looking at how bad they reckon this ash cloud is going to be, i might have to get the friggin boat


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Westy Im always lurking about m8. U flung me a deefy about the golf one day and I took the huff.lol I wouldny mind your help and input coz as I said I want quality and alot of it


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything looks a treat man, how does everything else look great and the dog so burnt. im on looking at how bad they reckon this ash cloud is going to be, i might have to get the friggin boat


Im meant to be off tae Cyprus on Sunday. I fucking better get there. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

aye sod coming back!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

DST said:


> That and a hellova lot of wind.....my outdoor ladies no likey the wind!!!





mr west said:


> yeah we got an amber alert for the wind lmao.





DST said:


> Aye, and Iceland spewing mare crap all over the place.


And the states just had the worst tornado on record...ever, level a good size town killing hundreds. Joplin Missouri. And everyone is like ho hum just another day

D those are clones, right. I never thought of leaving the side shoots on my cuttings...would always strip them right up to the top. Yours look great, looks like will shorten the veg time as well. I need to try that : !)


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 24, 2011)

Thanx DST
sorry i have not posted in a few.... i went and kinda sorta rescued a puppy the other day and he has been taking up alot of my time.........
about the headband.......to be honest i like how it grows but i think there r issues with how it was bred..... if u get my meaning,,,,there r curled leaves from day one, lush green leaves but curled righht under almost into a circle.........odd i thought but for the price i paid for the beans i hope she is some fire.......D ur thread is Dank and i wish u all the best.. thanx alot for the re-pep talk on the headband......


DST said:


> I think Westy's guess could be right.
> 
> And Realnyjuggallo, there is a lot of bashing on DNA from the States about them naming their (OG Kush X EastCoastSour D) Headband. All the usual forum drama queens (there seems to be more by the minute at the moment) take every opportunity to bash people about growing DNA Headband (renamed Sour Kush,) then sold through Reserva Privada (which seems to be their dumping ground for selling anything that they are not 100% about). The Headband I got actually came from the very first cross DNA done with their Headband. I bought a bag from the Grey Area coffeeshop and it had a load of seeds. I have grown them from there. I don't really care what people from dispencaries in the US say, to me it's a lovely weed, and you sure get the stoned band around your head. Next people will be telling me I wasn't drinking the original Budweisser from the Budvar brewery on holiday (lol)....And lets not go into dispencaries calling things, UK CHEESE on their menu, what a freaking laugh. The whole MJ industries gone to pot, lol, and it's not even legal yet....trully legal that is.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Good to know my humour isny wasted. Im upping my game a wee bit, so Im checking out people who know their shit.lol


Cool, well I think everyone on my thread is a great example of upping their game lad so you are in the right place (if I do say so me-sen, lol)



mr west said:


> so thats why I aint seen ya round my end lol


now you are being a sillybilly!!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything looks a treat man, how does everything else look great and the dog so burnt. im on looking at how bad they reckon this ash cloud is going to be, i might have to get the friggin boat


Soz guv, what DOG do you mean? The one I posted with the frizzazzled cola you mean? (that was the only DOG he burnt - I just found some more on another one of my small OG kush's ffs, ffs, ffs!) or the fact that he also let my clones grow into the lights in my veg cab as well, another fekking fire waiting to happen that was  and toasting them 18 hours a day as well ffs. It's my own fault, I should prep him and have him round a few times to show him the ropes. Ah well.



Highlanders cave said:


> And the states just had the worst tornado on record...ever, level a good size town killing hundreds. Joplin Missouri. And everyone is like ho hum just another day
> 
> D those are clones, right. I never thought of leaving the side shoots on my cuttings...would always strip them right up to the top. Yours look great, looks like will shorten the veg time as well. I need to try that : !)


that's right lad, I tend to leave a bit more on, it means the rooting can be slower, but you can also tie up your fans leaves if you want (can be tricky) but it means not loosing anything on the clone and the energy still goes into root making.



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> Thanx DST
> sorry i have not posted in a few.... i went and kinda sorta rescued a puppy the other day and he has been taking up alot of my time.........
> about the headband.......to be honest i like how it grows but i think there r issues with how it was bred..... if u get my meaning,,,,there r curled leaves from day one, lush green leaves but curled righht under almost into a circle.........odd i thought but for the price i paid for the beans i hope she is some fire.......D ur thread is Dank and i wish u all the best.. thanx alot for the re-pep talk on the headband......


Hey RNYJ! sweet, how is the puppy? I was told DNA lost their original Headband in a bust, or a problem they had with one of their rooms. And their supply dried up, so I think things on the genetic front are probably different from the original. Good luck with mate.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Westy Im always lurking about m8. U flung me a deefy about the golf one day and I took the huff.lol I wouldny mind your help and input coz as I said I want quality and alot of it


Sorry u took the huff mate, i didnt mean to fling a deefy what ever that is lol. Im off to golf tomoz, jus a two ball this time should be fun.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

I love my golf. Just wish i could get more consistant. One day i can shoot low 80's next im lucky to break 100.


----------



## PANGcake (May 24, 2011)

Sups D? Filling up the green house I can see =) Been on a RIU break again...sometime you need it for different reasons *_-

Bought me a USB microscope and took some close ups on my Amnesias. Cant you do that aswell on ur ladies?

peace ouit!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

hey Pc, good to see you. I guess I could but then I would need to go and buy one, lol. Take care bru, Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 25, 2011)

alright me old china'. Just in to say ello'. Still flushing my DOG, its looking meaner by the day 
Going to be busy next few, but i'll deff. take some final shot's of her before and after. Its weirdly still getting fatter and doesnt look like its quite ready yet, but out all ive done latley, this will get the extra time it need's.

Hope you'r having a barry day gadge!

Later Neeb's


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Aye, they fairly pack it on in the last couple of weeks. Sun is shining, weather is sweet, makes me wanna move........ma dancing feet.

Laters, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Morning big yin. Lol. Just been readin what you said about your mates miss gaps in your grow area. People really slack off when it's not there own stuff they are lookin after. You would be better getting me to fly over and watch Your grow for you. I wouldn't smoke all your weed ...... Honest mate mwahahahaha

I don't have that much off a problem myself because I have a grown partner and keeping healthy plants is as much in his best interest as it is my own.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

You never know Willy, I may just be looking for volunteers. When I think about it from the amount of weed I have lost (say around 1/2- 3/4 of an OZ) I could recoup the flight cost no problem, lol. 

Applications being taken now people!! Please send full resume and bud portfolio, samples preferably!!! lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

damn straight! id be up for looking after your tardis nee bosh fella haha then id have to get someone in to look after mine though lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

I'll look after yours don...... But now who's gonna look after mine???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

ask fred! lmao 

ill bloody need it just went in to find an air bubble in the tube to the girls but the res full. filters blocked. hate to say it but i think im going to need to change my base nutes, just bought 10 litres of A&B


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

You could sell it to us lot lol. It's alot cheaper buying bulk isn't it. I bought a 5 litre bottle of each for my last purchase.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

i need to research what other peeps are using oscar said when he used his pots it was fine with no filter using advanced nutes, i think he said. ill have to quiz him. strange that canna nutes for coco have issues like this.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

just seen on another website that a lad is using autos with cannas full coco range and having no problems. He is also using something called h and g drip clean ( or at least I think that's what it's called.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Nice one bro cheers ill get it cracked for the next run if it kills me! Maybe I should have just gone hydro or nft


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Well I've recently been running a bubble cloner with 100% success and was thinkin about doin a similar thing with my flowering girls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

its cheap enough ill get a bottle on order thank man! you gonna go all bubble pots then? hydro n that ooh err


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

And there's the problem, it's a vicious cycle. You get someone who has a clue, but then they need someone to look after their op...ah well. Hey, Willy, you have the Jew though, could he not break the cycle and look after your lot? or is the Jew just some ficticious grower that only exists in your mind and on RIU?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 25, 2011)

i could do it. i dont have any plants to look after realli lol


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

A ladies touch would be appreciated LGP! Shall we set up an interview....say around the second half of June  It would be like getting 2 helpers for the price of 1, or perhaps 1 1/2 for 1! Not a lot of lifting is required so you'll be a-right!

Sorry guys, positions closed for applicants!!! hehe.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 25, 2011)

yay i got a job.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its cheap enough ill get a bottle on order thank man! you gonna go all bubble pots then? hydro n that ooh err


Was just thinkin about doing 1 for starters just for shots and giggles.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> yay i got a job.


A dream job in nice surroundings..... Sounds good to me


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 25, 2011)

ye shame baby is due in 13 weeks


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

we need to set up a grow swap vacation club. Like house swapping, only you have the responsibility of watching someones grow. Would be great if I didn't have to leave my plants alone when I left, plus I wouldn't have to pay a pet sitter. And you would have weed to smoke for your vacation. We could leave each other a bit of goods to make the time away more enjoyable. Who wants to stay in a lovely alpine cabin in the mountains of southern california? (you can't be allergic to cats)


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

In an ideal world that would be fantastic J! I would be up for it! I don't think a lot of people would want to give up their details though. I reckon a lot of people get up to all sorts that is not open to discussion on riu. All sorts of peeps left here and a few mentioned police on the site  so basically paranoia will alway be rife amongst us.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> we need to set up a grow swap vacation club. Like house swapping, only you have the responsibility of watching someones grow. Would be great if I didn't have to leave my plants alone when I left, plus I wouldn't have to pay a pet sitter. And you would have weed to smoke for your vacation. We could leave each other a bit of goods to make the time away more enjoyable. Who wants to stay in a lovely alpine cabin in the mountains of southern california? (you can't be allergic to cats)


wow,what an amazing idea!!!!! id been totototototalllly into it. but im allergic to cats goddamit!!!!! fuck!!!!!!!! do you pay for airfare too? lol
.and as far as swapping.. do you like vacationing in da getto? nothin like the projects for a little cultural bang,,,hehehe..i supply the Ak47 and the sawed off shotguns.. , ak47 weapon that is.lmao but still theres good dope invoved fur sur..


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Nighty night bedtime pic.

Some from outside:




Time to chop the DPQ. I saw some of the crinkly stigmas and I wondered, when I snipped there are some with miniscule seeds. I reckon it got stressed when I was awy and possibly hermed. The ones I came across look like really young. She was flopping all over the place....oooer missus.


Oh look, I found some supercropping, lol.


With a little support.

This one looks like it's got a seed, will need to check.




Sleep well. Welterusten.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow,what an amazing idea!!!!! id been totototototalllly into it. but im allergic to cats goddamit!!!!! fuck!!!!!!!! do you pay for airfare too? lol
> .and as far as swapping.. do you like vacationing in da getto? nothin like the projects for a little cultural bang,,,hehehe..i supply the Ak47 and the sawed off shotguns.. , ak47 weapon that is.lmao but still theres good dope invoved fur sur..


yep, I pay for your airfare, you pay for mine  And yeah I like the hood... makes me feel at home. Biggest problem with the whole plan is this. I wouldn't want anyone watching my plants that I didn't trust... and probably it you are someone I trust you are someone I like. What I mean is that if any of you peeps were going to come to my house for a visit, I would want to hang out with you! You couldn't pay me to leave, haha.

about the weapons, I prefer hand guns. Like to keep the heat tucked in the waist band. (cause I'm so gangsta like that, haha)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> yep, I pay for your airfare, you pay for mine  And yeah I like the hood... makes me feel at home. Biggest problem with the whole plan is this. I wouldn't want anyone watching my plants that I didn't trust... and probably it you are someone I trust you are someone I like. What I mean is that if any of you peeps were going to come to my house for a visit, I would want to hang out with you! You couldn't pay me to leave, haha.
> 
> about the weapons, I prefer hand guns. Like to keep the heat tucked in the waist band. (cause I'm so gangsta like that, haha)


hahahaha, yu a funny guy jiggy.. hahahahahhaha


----------



## Po boy (May 25, 2011)

*Florida harvesting in the summer - help please 

My plants will be ready for harvest in a few weeks. When I harvest during the winter the weather is perfect for harvesting and drying. Unfortunately, the weather during summer is everything not wanted with high heat and humidity. 

Because I cannot bring the plants in the air conditioning I will have to try to dry outside. After the drying phase I will put them in jars and can then bring them inside.

Does anyone have experience with drying under these conditions?

Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks​ 
*


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2011)

Po boy said:


> *Florida harvesting in the summer - help please
> 
> My plants will be ready for harvest in a few weeks. When I harvest during the winter the weather is perfect for harvesting and drying. Unfortunately, the weather during summer is everything not wanted with high heat and humidity.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I'm guessing you are a little new to posting in forums, yes? You posted this in DST's personal grow journal, in which he lets us know what's going on with his plants. While you haven't done anything 'wrong' by posting your question here, you may not be going about things the best way. What you probably want to do is start your own 'Thread' where the title is your question and peeps can answer you and you alone. I think most people on this thread are from England or Holland... nothing like the humidity in Florida right now. I'm in dry ass cali, so I can't help.

To post your own thread, click on the 'Forum' button to get to the front page of the forum. There are different catagories. Your thread would probably go in Harvesting and Curing... here's a link: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/

Near the top right of the page is a 'Post new thread' button, click it and ask again and good things will probably happen. I would title it the first line of your post... Florida harvesting in the summer - please help.

Also you could google: site:rollitup.org florida humidity drying

Lot's of luck my friend. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

what a nice guy you are jig, I dont know why I kept reading but I did haha

D- supper crop? for real? 
Looks like its gonna be some mighty fine smoke 


Now how about a bump-




DST said:


> Nighty night bedtime pic.
> 
> Some from outside:
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

Po boy said:


> *Florida harvesting in the summer - help please
> 
> My plants will be ready for harvest in a few weeks. When I harvest during the winter the weather is perfect for harvesting and drying. Unfortunately, the weather during summer is everything not wanted with high heat and humidity.
> 
> ...


Do you have a hut? Any clues as too where you plan to dry them? Sounds like the best idea would be to get at least a power supply to them (then you can perhaps enclose them in a tent, or a large box, and try to provide relatively drier air to them....I live in the Lowlands and it actually has quite a high RH as well (it is under water after all). But luckily can dry inside.



jigfresh said:


> Hey bro, I'm guessing you are a little new to posting in forums, yes? You posted this in DST's personal grow journal, in which he lets us know what's going on with his plants. While you haven't done anything 'wrong' by posting your question here, you may not be going about things the best way. What you probably want to do is start your own 'Thread' where the title is your question and peeps can answer you and you alone. I think most people on this thread are from England or Holland... nothing like the humidity in Florida right now. I'm in dry ass cali, so I can't help.
> 
> To post your own thread, click on the 'Forum' button to get to the front page of the forum. There are different catagories. Your thread would probably go in Harvesting and Curing... here's a link: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/
> 
> ...


Indeed, I am honoured you asked in my thread, but you would probably get more help with Jig's suggestion. OR post it on our 600 club. Try not to be off topic or you risk getting an infraction from a mod, lol.



whodatnation said:


> what a nice guy you are jig, I dont know why I kept reading but I did haha
> 
> D- supper crop? for real?
> Looks like its gonna be some mighty fine smoke
> ...


Cheers whodat. The DPQ is a great smoke, you just don't get a lot of it..

Have a good one peeps.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

damn bro you got plants like that outside and its only just coming up to june WTF or have they been in the green house or somthing? or was it just an outdoor sexy model shoot?

either way looks real frost man. lovin the HST too...


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

Im loving the huge leaf, you should frame that fucker lol


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

cheers bru's. Nah, I had taken it outside so that I could trim it on the bonkey in the sun. I am only about 200km from you Don, lol.

That thing is going to be a beast for sure. Already got a phat trunk on it. Just hope it's not a boy, imagine, lol. I could probably pollenate every plant in Holland with it, mwhahahahaha!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

highlow dst, i hope your doing well. I love your pictures of your colas and all the white trichomes. would you like to have a trichome party with me? i was thinking we could both work on trichome pictures. I have yet to look at any of mine, but im getting really excited out investigating soon. maybe tonite or this weekend.. for sure. and i was so sad yesterday when i saw this picture you posted of this plant. but i wasnt sure if that is your lumberjack chopping picture or damage due to the outside elements. and that bird that hangs around outside.. well that is really me. I come to visit you a lot theses dayz.easy access to your sweet buds..lmao


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

hi ambs, that plant I grew inside, I just had it out on the balcony to chop her down. Without any support this is basically what happened, she just fell over!!!! Hopefully due to the excessive weight in her buds, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

that happens all the time with some of my strains, weak steams and massive buds lol.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

It was due a watering bless...ah well, she's been hung, drawn, and quartered now!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

I always let em dry a bit b4 i chop, maybe a couple of days with out anything


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

im starvig my males. noticed sacks opning i was like hell nah, not on my ladies. put them in another room to dry b4 harvest. i dry my females out too though idk why, just seems logical.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

DST said:


> It was due a watering bless...ah well, she's been hung, drawn, and quartered now!


With the sections on each side of the town, and the cola hanging off the bridge? Whoops wrong country hehe.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 26, 2011)

What's with all the sunshine?? I knew it was Jamaca you were at lol. You'r DPQ looks like a different pheno. than the one i got just now, the bud on the one is really sativa like and doesnt dense-up much. My in-cab. fan failed after falling countless times and the top of her got a wee bit singed, nothing drastic just shan to look at so she face's the corner now lol. Its about done, im just giving her some ice a night ( advice from the don ), and its deff. bringing the Purp. out. 
Soon as i can get this to upload i'll get a couple snap's up with the 'chopped' DOG.    

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

dude you need a fan on that rooftop  

have a good one brudda


----------



## 323cheezy (May 27, 2011)

does seem logical ...always wondered if i should let my plant dry out natrually and save drying time after the chop up...
i once snapped a plants main stalk at the bottom and let it remain for a week ..it dried out naturally ouside.... it practically was ready to cure in a day .... and smoked quite nice....


----------



## 323cheezy (May 30, 2011)

Yo d i been waiting for about an hour on those dog pics man???Wheres it at bru?? ..... how funny...
No worries....
Take your time bru..... no rush ..... ill be back for the update....


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

It seems as though RIU uploader is on the blink, as well as the basic uploader.....what a chore. Either that or the wonderfull new IE9 is just a pain like everything else from Micrococks.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

So after much fannying around with internet browsers, here are some DOG nugs...excuse the photography, nothing electronic seems to be working for me this week.





Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2011)

Nice, i really like the last one. looks like a ad or a poster, sort of.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

fine specimen of a DOG D.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

that dog looks like my engineers dream lol, I miss that.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Casey Jones bud oil....


Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Devils tar, melt ya face off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

[youtube]XhyRpvgm03g[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I am not sure to Like or Rep you for that last post Don.....interesting though, really gets you thinking, lol.


EDIT: okay, everyones browsers must be on the blink, but I can now see the post of the blob! lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 31, 2011)

Nice work D.... thats usually what i go fro .. love the formation on those buds....
Most of the meds i buy tend to have that real dense like pod structure... and cant really be broken down ....
Like this.....





(This is a sample from the cut i have ...thats from the louie)

that casey oil looks sick too....
Sometimes i wonder if u ever run out of bud man ..its like u have a new harvest every couple weeks....
Keep it up bru..


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Awesome pic cheezey, looks like the trichs are a lot thinner but longer on that cut, quite insane. Helps if you have good photography of course, lol.

Well I try not to run out of weed, that's the plan and it's being going reasonably well for quite a while. I have jars of bits and bobs all over the shop.

Well the blob is getting smoked, well the original blob is, I haven't finished that either. Toodlepip.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

hi DST, I hope your doing well. 
I was curious about your experiment with the battery and dangerous chemicals..are you making any progress?
have a nice day
Dr. Trichome


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 31, 2011)

nice oil homes......................this thread is so gnarly..................................


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope ur coffers are full, all that hash u been saving needs bringing out and dusting off


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi DST, I hope your doing well.
> I was curious about your experiment with the battery and dangerous chemicals..are you making any progress?
> have a nice day
> Dr. Trichome


I think I may need to break out Frankensteins lab again. When I got back the suspected bollock was overgrown and no longer visible. MY only hope is that there is a naner in there somewhere and perhaps pollenates a few calyxes, but I am not 100% about that....we shall see. I'll keep you guys and gals posted for sure.



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> nice oil homes......................this thread is so gnarly..................................


Cheers Juggalo, always good of you to stop by bru. Hope all is well with you.



mr west said:


> Hope ur coffers are full, all that hash u been saving needs bringing out and dusting off


Shit, I best get the ice out in preperation then cause I am down to the last little lumpski.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

i am so gonna be outsmoked ahahah unless i embark on a 2 week tolerance mission. hmmmm tempting...


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Nae peer pressure fae here Don.

So this little skunk of funk is coming down today. This is one of the more sativa leaning Deep Blue pheno's, has taken a bit longer to finish up, smells amazing but the mission was to find a quick finisher so this was not selected for jizzing.




Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

the noise that came out of my mouth when i saw that was like "ahhhhh" i didnt even mean to do it 

amazing as always bro lol


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

cheers las, I tend to make a similar noise on the exhale as well, hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice foxtails in those nuggets, and quite frosty! Which DOG phenotype would that one be leaning towards? 5.5 weeks into flower for mine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

dank on dank up in here, deep blue looks well tasty. you ever make just one strain hash d? Dog looks like a real hash plant for shure yesh


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i am so gonna be outsmoked ahahah unless i embark on a 2 week tolerance mission. hmmmm tempting...


I'm afraid 2 weeks won't be enough time, maybe 2 months for basic training.

 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahah this is just a refresher course COF. i got my stripes


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice foxtails in those nuggets, and quite frosty! Which DOG phenotype would that one be leaning towards? 5.5 weeks into flower for mine


I would say it's middle of the road mate, great hard flowers like the OG, long stretch like the OG, but extremely phat flowrrs like the HEadband and a great combo of noth the cumin spice (armpit smell) combined with the heavy diesel aroma, super moorish as well. I loves me DOG I do.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dank on dank up in here, deep blue looks well tasty. you ever make just one strain hash d? Dog looks like a real hash plant for shure yesh


Just done some with the cheese bx2 when I first ran that. I tend to just throw it all in a box together. At the mo it's all going in the freezer to kill of any mites that are still kicking around. The mite war is like bloody Palestine and the Gaza front, you may think the war has stopped but it just keeps going on...



curious old fart said:


> I'm afraid 2 weeks won't be enough time, maybe 2 months for basic training.
> 
> 
> cof


Ach, he'll have the afternoon with me before the whole crew turns up to get into the swing of things!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah this is just a refresher course COF. i got my stripes


He's going for his Stars next!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahah just call me general disarray...


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

[youtube]/v/uJkrA6DtDgQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Woohoo, it's a holi holi-day!!!

Quality Westy, excellent tune to start the day me thinks.



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/uJkrA6DtDgQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2011)

Thatll be me till its over now, I'm officially excited lol. Glorious weather here and im playing golf in an hour, oh happy days>>>>>>>>>>>>>> got a bit of livers for today mind tingle


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I guess I better tell you all whats going on since I am a slordig mofo when it comes to keeping you all in the know about the cab.

So I have been chopping over the last couple of weeks as time allows. I got through about oer half of the cab done and it's been stocked up again with some DOGs, Livers, Exo Cheese, Casey Jones. I have dropped the OG Kush because even though it's a narcotic knock you on your arse feel like a smack head the next day type thing, it is just the most horrible plant ever, second to SSHIT, and the Malawi I just grew...oh and a few other things over the years, lol. Anyway, it's out of here and I am trying to get another pheno from the remaining seeds. These seeds come from DNA OG Kush bag seed that I bought a number of years ago about 4 because I was still working at my old company). Anyway, I had a killer pheno which was lost when I went on holiday (this is what the DOG came from) and I haven't had a good one since then (over a year now) So the hunt is on again. 

I have also put down some cheese surprises and will start testting some of the Deep Blue F3's as well. They will go straight into 12/12 on the top shelfs when the Engineers Dreams and 3 stage DOG pound is finished. I also have some Livers and Exo Cheese, the former went into 12/12 about a week before 420, and the exo is a bit behind that. So may be a couple of weeks for the Livers, may be more...

Got a load of DOG clones trying to root, and Livers and Exo, and CJ. A whole load of my clones didn't take so I had to pull em out and re-snip then pop back in. Not sure why but I think my rooting hormone powder is a bit old and dodgey.

Okay, less chatter, mare splatter....

Livers


Engineers Dream



Me jars so far from this run...curing nicely


Some Deep Blue i have just taken down


The DOG upstairs....


More Livers

Livers


Oh, and nearly forgot, I also put a Bolo Kush in.


Exo Cheese


yet more livers


Engineers Dream


The Livers beast herself


Engineers Dream

Engineers Dream


Yup, you guessed it, Livers


And the Exo Cheese.


Engineers Dream


Bolo Kush...I liked this pic..


Have a nice weekend all,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

very frosty the lot of em, good work. You always have a cup of tea lol, the princess is jus making one lol. Gotta love it


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

what would life be like without tea!!! ffs I can't imagine.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

well im a bona fide tea a holic, dunno what i'd do without tea-ahol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

Great work once again D. When i was reading about you'r O.G you tossed out, and remembering back to when you were saying about how you put the DOG plant together with the H.B flower. I never saw a single bannana on me DOG but thre's a few seed'd in with her Kick-Ass bud. Not riddled, and well worth the quality of the weed for the few bean's included. Ive got a couple cut's from it which i also remember you mention sometimes grow's out the trait. But me being an amature n aw that, will the seed's be worth growing, or bin em ? It was a couple mate's who's allready buying crap for a small fortune, but i would'nt want to give them dodgy seed's either. I take it they would come the same as the original plant with the same risk ????

cindy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2011)

Id grow em.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2011)

Life without tea is no life at all.

And keep at it D... someday you'll grow some decent looking buds, lol. Jeez man everything just looks so perfect... those jars are calling me like the sirens and ullyses... I just had my lady tie me to the mast so I don't try to start swimming the atlantic. I can't even pick a favorite from the pics.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2011)

nice updank....
The dogs always my favorite..


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

hey cinders, like T said, I would for sure give them a try. Should be carbon copies I would think.

Well, tea is going no where so no worries there, it's the way the world is turning against MJ that worries me, lol.

Jig, I still got some of the NY47 that you so graciously held in your hand for the photo shoot, perhaps you'll come back and finish the smoke of soon?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice fade started on the Livers beast!


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

hmm tea lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2011)

You're gonna think i'm a weirdo but i don't like tea and don't really see the point of it or coffee for that matter. 
It all looks AAA+ mate. That Engineers Dream looks like an evil pheno! That Livers took up a lot of the show. Does it ring any bells?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> hmm tea lol


Can i dislike a post? lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Can i dislike a post? lol


livers good, tea bad, we get it oscar. How is your bad self?


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> You're gonna think i'm a weirdo but i don't like tea and don't really see the point of it or coffee for that matter.
> It all looks AAA+ mate. That Engineers Dream looks like an evil pheno! That Livers took up a lot of the show. Does it ring any bells?


She's a beaut. The leaf colouring (green shade does for sure) The Northern Light A was a real upligting smoke but also similar to the exo in that you would get a body dunt as well. I think it's a different pheno, but of similar stock for sure. The smell is different from what I remember. Looking forward to the chop, cure, and then the real test.



oscaroscar said:


> Can i dislike a post? lol


You could liek it, then unlike it I guess, as a statement.



mr west said:


> livers good, tea bad, we get it oscar. How is your bad self?


LMAO.

Good night folks.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2011)

You know what I really like about tea... the whole process/ ritual. Its very much like smoking to me. Get out your favorite cup, fill the kettle, boil the water, decide what flavor you will have this session, choose some tasty supplements, then letting it steep is like after packing a great bowl or rolling a great oil covered joint and looking at your handy work anticipating the enjoyment and relaxation to follow. That first sip, like the first taste of smoke is a relief of sorts. Tea and pot can take me to some of the same places. Anyways just wanted to gush about tea a bit.

Man I cannot stand you pics right now. This brick weed and metal pipe im rocking riight now is not cool. I swear shitty weed makes me paranoid about fekking everything. Oh well... home soon enough.

Happy sunday D! (And the rest of you lot too)

EDIT: hope you don't mind I added a couple tags to yer thread.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Tea tag perhaps? lol. I agree, the whole making tea and drinking it can be compared to rolling a joint and smoking it. WE LOVE TEA!!! sorry Oscar, youll just have to live with it, hehe. My pot is brewing at th emoment and I am just rolling my joint for the watering session.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

well im jus bout to fill some skins with an old fave, casey jones lol. I only ever have one flavour of tea and thats tea made my PG tips, other teas are inferior


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey bru, better bring a box of PG tips with you. all you get here is English Blend, unless I can get down to the British store at some point. I'll let you know, lol.

I am most drinking Earl Grey old bean. Which one of my mates from Glasgow so eloquantly calls, "that flowery shite", haha. He drinks tea like you Westy (at a guess) Sugar, lots of, and very strong with lots of milk. How do you cream egg yours???


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

I have my tea strong with a touch of coo juice and 1 sugar lol. Now tea is blended to the water quality, how is ur tap water hard i guess?


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

my tap waters fukkin mental, will kick your arse in a minute, hard as nails...lol. Ehm, to be honest I would say reasonably hard, it's got a lot of calcium in it.



mr west said:


> I have my tea strong with a touch of coo juice and 1 sugar lol. Now tea is blended to the water quality, how is ur tap water hard i guess?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2011)

I likes me RO derived tea. All herbal for this one. Occasionally some darjeeling if I need caffeine. 1 sugar is all, thanks sir.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

DST said:


> my tap waters fukkin mental, will kick your arse in a minute, hard as nails...lol. Ehm, to be honest I would say reasonably hard, it's got a lot of calcium in it.


bout same as round here then lol, Ill pak 40 bags lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

get the priorities right eh lad!!!

spent a bit of time shoving sticks into my pots in an attempt to train my girls, it always ends up in a big oval as they all dive towards the tubes, but one can only try.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

maybe if u attatch puppet strings on the shelfs or walls and string em up hold em back??


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh they get tied up alright, but it becomes a right fanny around if you need to remove the pot for maintenance, many a pot has been picked up for me only to be reminded that it is still attached to the wall, oops lol. 

Ideally solid chicken wire like Jig used, probably enable me to max things out further, but then that means those babies are in there and not moving until chop time, which can be awkward in my space.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

maybe a small individual chicken wire cage for each pot so that it all can be moved at the same time??


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

I could probably get some cut up to do that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

sweet baby jeebus no pg pyramids in your house D  glad i found this out afore i left, i go a bit funny without a brew in me. ive a roll of that chicken wire if you want it bringing with, i have no use for it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2011)

i saw someone in the 6 has single plant cages thet fit right over and into the poit. i forgot who though


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet baby jeebus no pg pyramids in your house D  glad i found this out afore i left, i go a bit funny without a brew in me. ive a roll of that chicken wire if you want it bringing with, i have no use for it.


Was going to say, is'nt that the thing Donny uses on his DOG scrog!
Hope all's good bro. Been taking it easy, got appointment's coming out my arse and have to stay off the mean till like afternoon time!!!!! Na' Gid


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

lmao, explaining chicken wire to security at the airport!!!

EDIT: Will get the PG tips sorted, sheesh, can't be having formal complaints in the visitors book. lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Do we get to sign a book? cool beans Ill bring my signing pen with me then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

hahah hadnt thought of that, ill leave me IED kit at home


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

whats an IED kit Don? sounds like you best leave that at home for sure. They get humpy if you take a lighter with you these days, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

Improvised explosive device  what those cowardly swines the taliban keep blowing up our soldiers with.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, so it's not a drum kit then....lol

http://www.cashconverters.co.uk/auction-item/353874/ion-ied-01-electronic-drum-kit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

similar, they both make a pretty loud bang


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2011)

When it comes it ied's, I try to leave my wife at home.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

So no lighters? but im a smoker ffs


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

well if you want to fly you'll need to quit!!! lol. You can take lighters on the plane. It makes me laugh when I see all the lighters lying in the disposable box before you get to the no mans land....some people are fukkin idiots, haha. But then you never know with the security people. My old dear always complains if they ask her to take her shoes off. She demands to be given protective socks, haha. 

Oh, and No joints on the plane I'm afraid to say Westy!!!


mr west said:


> So no lighters? but im a smoker ffs


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

I think last time i flew i had a smoking seat near the back lol, jus shows how long its been.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

I was just telling someone the other day how I remembered when british airway let you smoke, I felw to Singapore with BA and was smoking fags up stairs and helping myself to the free bar! fuk yeh, thems was the days to fly. Now it's para, strap yourself in and pray you will not be kissing your erse goodbye, haha. Oh, and if you want a sandwich that will be TWELVE POUNDS FIFTY PLEASE!!!! And make sure you have the right change!!!!! MOTHER FUKKKEERRRSSS, sorry the DOG is getting to me.


mr west said:


> I think last time i flew i had a smoking seat near the back lol, jus shows how long its been.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> sorry the DOG is getting to me.


not enough

cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2011)

lookin forward to a bit of international time travel  as its only an hour, whats the deal can you rock up to the airport baked or what? i've got some eye drops  wont have owt on me obv


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

Not used to 4' plants,,,picked a pot up yesterday and proceded to bust another top off the DOG,,,smack right into the light lol. First time she was only a few weeks in and I tossed that one but now she's at 6.5 weeks and I swear she cant fit anymore frost on her! So Ill have my first DOGbite in a few days or so hehe


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

touché, however the DOG really fires my brain up as well!


curious old fart said:


> not enough
> 
> cof





Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin forward to a bit of international time travel  as its only an hour, whats the deal can you rock up to the airport baked or what? i've got some eye drops  wont have owt on me obv


I have never rocked up to an airport in any other state than baked (unless it's been for business) but in this case even for that we can let it slide. Bake away.



Highlanders cave said:


> Not used to 4' plants,,,picked a pot up yesterday and proceded to bust another top off the DOG,,,smack right into the light lol. First time she was only a few weeks in and I tossed that one but now she's at 6.5 weeks and I swear she cant fit anymore frost on her! So Ill have my first DOGbite in a few days or so hehe


HC joinging the ranks of the tree snappers!!!


----------



## ghb (Jun 7, 2011)

how's the outdoor action going D?. did they show sex yet? must be getting quite big now.................

edit: bumpage

*




Update thing *

Well I guess I better tell you all whats going on since I am a slordig mofo when it comes to keeping you all in the know about the cab.

So I have been chopping over the last couple of weeks as time allows. I got through about oer half of the cab done and it's been stocked up again with some DOGs, Livers, Exo Cheese, Casey Jones. I have dropped the OG Kush because even though it's a narcotic knock you on your arse feel like a smack head the next day type thing, it is just the most horrible plant ever, second to SSHIT, and the Malawi I just grew...oh and a few other things over the years, lol. Anyway, it's out of here and I am trying to get another pheno from the remaining seeds. These seeds come from DNA OG Kush bag seed that I bought a number of years ago about 4 because I was still working at my old company). Anyway, I had a killer pheno which was lost when I went on holiday (this is what the DOG came from) and I haven't had a good one since then (over a year now) So the hunt is on again. 

I have also put down some cheese surprises and will start testting some of the Deep Blue F3's as well. They will go straight into 12/12 on the top shelfs when the Engineers Dreams and 3 stage DOG pound is finished. I also have some Livers and Exo Cheese, the former went into 12/12 about a week before 420, and the exo is a bit behind that. So may be a couple of weeks for the Livers, may be more...

Got a load of DOG clones trying to root, and Livers and Exo, and CJ. A whole load of my clones didn't take so I had to pull em out and re-snip then pop back in. Not sure why but I think my rooting hormone powder is a bit old and dodgey.

Okay, less chatter, mare splatter....

Livers


Engineers Dream



Me jars so far from this run...curing nicely







Some Deep Blue i have just taken down


The DOG upstairs....


More Livers

Livers


Oh, and nearly forgot, I also put a Bolo Kush in.


Exo Cheese


yet more livers


Engineers Dream


The Livers beast herself


Engineers Dream

Engineers Dream


Yup, you guessed it, Livers











And the Exo Cheese.


Engineers Dream


Bolo Kush...I liked this pic..


Have a nice weekend all,





DST 

my fav pic is supercrop pron in the middle, i'm funny like that​


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

Id have a very nice weekend if i had half thgat in my tent lol and many weekends after too. Top Bannana


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

that nice weekend could be closer than you think Westy.

Right, need to get myself a new bulb or something. It's quite warm over here, around 24 in the house alone and my cab is at 31 now at the end of the day (I prefer it in the mid 20's at the end of the day). I only run my Metal Halide 7 hours a day in the grow room, but fuk it's making the place warm, I think I am going to either change it for an HPS for the time being, or buy a new MH (that one has been in a few runs now as well) 

I have looked at a couple of different bulbs, mixed spectrum ones. It amazes me that my 400mh runs hotter than my 600hps. Anyone got any suggestions please feel free?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

ghb said:


> how's the outdoor action going D?. did they show sex yet? must be getting quite big now.................


They have been getting battered to fuk in the wind, some leaves have got severe damage. Have also just sprayed for bugs and recently given them a micro nute wash so hopefully they will be bouncing back good and strong. I'll get some pics for ya in a bit.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey DeeStee, hope your good. LOvely pictures of your beasties..i like the supercropping one as well. I like the contrast with the different stalks. Im looking forward to your next set of pictures. it sounds like your having some wild weather over there. do you grow any of your girls from seed? or are you strictly a clone grower?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

hey amber, I grow plenty from seed, and also make plenty seeds 

check out our Breeding thread that Mr West started....it's around riu somewhere.

some pics coming of the outdoors ina second or 600.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey DeeStee, hope your good. LOvely pictures of your beasties..i like the supercropping one as well. I like the contrast with the different stalks. Im looking forward to your next set of pictures. it sounds like your having some wild weather over there. do you grow any of your girls from seed? or are you strictly a clone grower?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

thems outdoors...





Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

Love the garden mucker! I'm just back from getting a wisdom out! It too 25 Mins. of total pain! 'Jag, my ass!' The thing was rooted so deep no amount of pain relief was going to help. What a fookin week man, and just came home to be one plant down 
Aw well, there's still DOG to smoke 

cinders


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuk that mate, I totally feel for ya, getting my wisdom teeth out was the worst thing ever. I got all 4 of mine removed and on one of them there was still a bit of tooth left in the gum, bloody thing came out a few weeks later, was agony. I had to go back and get them to remove more of it...fekkin eedjits!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

Sound like an experience haha, Im starving with the lad n lass having steak and im on Pasta! The jag is just wearing off and the pain starting, at one point i thought this little woman was going to swing me around the surgery!!!! Even got ex-ray to make sure there was no damage.
Glad its done now though, nothing worse than putting something off when you know it need's done eh! Like, i better shut the curtain's lmao.

catch ya chav.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

well on the 21st im having 3 of my back teeth removed ill let ya kno how i get on lol, cant be nice, im dreading it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

nice update mate  how many weeks 12.12 is ur livers pls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

crackin update bru, 

everything frosty, healthy, jars full and the next round in. youve got your shit nailed. even your outdoors look a treat. what are the veg in front?


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

DST said:


> thems outdoors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I act sometimes like the plants dont matter but these deserve a bumpidty bump lol


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice update mate  how many weeks 12.12 is ur livers pls


Exactly I am not sure, coming up to about 7 1/2 - 8 weeks I think. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> crackin update bru,
> 
> everything frosty, healthy, jars full and the next round in. youve got your shit nailed. even your outdoors look a treat. what are the veg in front?


Thanks DOn, Some cauliflower and some Neopolitana Broccoli (that's the weird shaped broccoli)



mr west said:


> I act sometimes like the plants dont matter but these deserve a bumpidty bump lol


 Cheer Mr West.

Going to leave the MH off today to see if that is the cause of my high temps, just the 2 6's running today. Hope the middle shelf doesn't mind too much, lol.


----------



## ghb (Jun 8, 2011)

outdoors are looking ok to me, they aren't as green as your indoor girls but i don't see any damage. are you going to do anything to control them?, that reed wind breaker isn't going to hide them for much longer.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Ach man, the reed wind breaker is a pain in the fekkin arse mate. We have plans to get rid of it and put a whole frosted glass wall on that side of the balcony. It pisses me off when people from the neighbouring building (which is taller than ours) hang out their windows and can see part of my balcony. Not that growing a weed plant outdoors is illegal anyway. My one last year was over 2 metres (the reed fence is 1.75m) I just bent the main cola on the one last year. The wind damage is mainly to the bigger one and it's fan leaves. They were def hungry though.


ghb said:


> outdoors are looking ok to me, they aren't as green as your indoor girls but i don't see any damage. are you going to do anything to control them?, that reed wind breaker isn't going to hide them for much longer.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

If u like i will parade naked on ur balcony, thatll stop them nosey neighbours


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

You never know around here..may actually increase noseynessess, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

first time i stayed in amsterdam i was 16 on hols with my mum and dad and me mate lol. From our hotel rom window we could see down into a gay club, they had a massive sky lite widow thing. Not a pretty sight I can tell ya.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

they have leather bars in the dam...now that I would imagine is not something you would want to venture into, would make that bar in Police Academy look like kindergarten....The Blue lagoon or something.

anyway, leather bars are notorious for nastyness...they have back rooms where, well I won't go into that.



mr west said:


> first time i stayed in amsterdam i was 16 on hols with my mum and dad and me mate lol. From our hotel rom window we could see down into a gay club, they had a massive sky lite widow thing. Not a pretty sight I can tell ya.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Mini DOG Gettin Fat haha


Hope you'r getting better weather than me brother! Nout but rain..... And this is Spain!! I moving and go back to indoor with light's i think


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Mini puppy, how sweet. Well they say the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plane but we know that ain't right.

This is no puppy that's for sure, but it's the Romulan Timewarp re-veg clone. Stopped running this now as it really isn't my fave. Just weird bud make up, grows like outdoors but indoors if that makes any sense. Smells nice but doesn't really hold onto the intense smell when dried. Not sure how longer I'll leave this. I spied a couple of ambers but a lot of clear and a few clouds...have a butchers.





Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2011)

its the padded bra of the dope world that sort of bud structure, you take it off and oh there's nowt there. your malawi looked much like that. tho it was fackin uge


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Well the last lot the buds cured up solid but it's like you take the bra of, and there's another bra, then another, then another, haha. Smells good, but reminds me of outdoor stuff for some reason. You see soon enough I got a whole jar of the shiz still from last run.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Exactly I am not sure, coming up to about 7 1/2 - 8 weeks I think.


cheers bro i think i added my pk a little to late this time after week 4 but i'm gonna try from week 3 next time. when do u start adding in in weak amounts again sorry bro?

that rom x tw sure looks impressive shame about the smoke


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

I am using a different pk13-14 at the moment. Previously I was using Bio Nova and adding from week 1 of flowering slowly until at full max just before harvest. This time I added my PK13-14 for just one week and that was a couple of weeks ago now I think. It's back on my BN Supermix feed now, nowt special.

The smoke on the Rom TW aint that bad, I am just a snobby bastard really, lol. It is actually not too bad to have a chuff during the day. I think I have had a handfull of joints in total.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

hmmm i just not have something dialed in properly yet or something coz urs and donnys looks far more ready and better than mine and there all about the same time 12.12 lol

my mate calls me the weed snob hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2011)

Evening Mr D, just catching up over here. Thanks for the bump on the pics I think it was chb who bumped them. It was the second time seeing them but I thought they deserved another look see! Do you use a lot of lighting in the bluer spectrum for your shots, they come out nice. Hey there are enough peeps with the DOG cut, we should do a friendly growoff so that they all finish at the same time. Come to think of it that's kinda what is going on now lol...Mine will be done soon, maybe just a page with DOG shots or something?

You may have to raise the temp of your pad man via ac or two to help control the tent temps, that's what I have had to do anyways.

Have a good rest of the week!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there are enough peeps with the DOG cut, we should do a friendly growoff so that they all finish at the same time. Come to think of it that's kinda what is going on now lol...Mine will be done soon, maybe just a page with DOG shots or something?


I think that was the original idea, but everyone is a pot head and does things on their own schedule. I know im guilty. Should have some dog buds in a few months, with any luck.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hmmm i just not have something dialed in properly yet or something coz urs and donnys looks far more ready and better than mine and there all about the same time 12.12 lol
> 
> my mate calls me the weed snob hahaha


Too right, wouldn't want to be anything else Las!!!!

Weed snobs unite!!


Highlanders cave said:


> Evening Mr D, just catching up over here. Thanks for the bump on the pics I think it was chb who bumped them. It was the second time seeing them but I thought they deserved another look see! Do you use a lot of lighting in the bluer spectrum for your shots, they come out nice. Hey there are enough peeps with the DOG cut, we should do a friendly growoff so that they all finish at the same time. Come to think of it that's kinda what is going on now lol...Mine will be done soon, maybe just a page with DOG shots or something?
> 
> You may have to raise the temp of your pad man via ac or two to help control the tent temps, that's what I have had to do anyways.
> 
> Have a good rest of the week!


I don't want to raise the temp of my house, I'll be walking around like a greasy spot, lol. I've removed the carbon filter for the time being and the top temp is hitting 30 at the mo, nearer the end of the day. Without the MH it's around 27.



jigfresh said:


> I think that was the original idea, but everyone is a pot head and does things on their own schedule. I know im guilty. Should have some dog buds in a few months, with any luck.


Indeed it was Jig, oh those days of stoned ideas, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

lmao like a greasy spot . ah mornin chuckles. my temps are much the same, push 30 on a really hot day, anything around 20-23 outside and my girls are in bikinis askin me to spray em down with a hose.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

thing that gets me is my 400mh is hotter than my 600hps......puzzled.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe its the kelvins, aint mh about 5000k and hps bout 2000k?


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

6400k.....could be Westy, that's what I had in my mind.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 9, 2011)

different company perhaps..
just a thought...Or smaller room.....
Lookin good bru ..
Kind of a random question and all...
How many plants have you grown???

I would say how many grows do u have... but i know your perpetual...????


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

Could the heat be from the difference in the type of bulbs. You're heating metal as your main source of light as opposed to heating a gas.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it's just a shitty MH bulb, that's what happens when you are a cheap ass like me.

Cheezey, god knows......we use to grow back in the 90's before I got busted. but if you look at the last 4 years I would say a couple of plants at least. No more than 5, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I think it's just a shitty MH bulb, that's what happens when you are a cheap ass like me.


I bought my last 400 mh's from a local electrical suplier for $18 that seem to work well.


cof


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 9, 2011)

500??
You mean ....lol..

Would love to see some lou in your garden.....


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

more like 600!!! but then that is one of my fave numbers, lol. You are only allowed to grow 5 plants in Holland, so over the last 4 years that means I have done 20 

I would love to have some Lou in me garden. I had Thelma and Louie before, but Louie turned out ot be a he-she.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Off to try some cured Deep Blue....smells georgeous.


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey people!

Did any1 of u try my smoothie recipe?


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

No, but thanks for sharing it....I think.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I have 3 out of 5 females in the outdoor pots.....2 still being a bit shy or looking decidedely like males....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

how was the deep blue bru?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

it's bloody lush mate. Creamy with a sour fruit smell to it. Was smoking all last night and gets you proper it does. Some nug shots of it coming up.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> how was the deep blue bru?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Since the last pics in the thread were not so appealling I thought I'd better bring back some green to the fore. Oh, and some other colours as well.

Well the mites are in check for the time being. The plants seems to be getting through, and I know all the little tricks help (especially making your soil strong, which makes your plants strong enough to deal with little shite mite invaders!!!) I have double teamed the little fuks with a Bio Insect spray (from Pokon) and another that is Oil based called Promanal-R by ECOstyle. Well, withouth further ado, here's some shots from today.

Casey Jones:


















Bolo Kush:


















Engineers Dream:























https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641716-img-2993/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641715-img-3000/






Exodus Cheese outside:





and another-






Deep Blue Male, 2 DPQs (revegging as usual), and a mystery one.






Deep Blue nugs:
















Some nice Melt Hashes and some oil:






























I use the 160 micron stuff to make my hash butter.






And I'll be slugging a few of these this afternoon me thinks...well later this afternoon or my whole day will be written off. Un pasteurised, un filtered beer...8% proof.











Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Peace and bong rips,

DST



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641708-img-3010/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641707-img-3016/ 









https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641720-img-2998/members/dst-168272/albums/summer-2011-23741/1641719-img-3004/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

wooooot!!! creamy sour fruit haha sounds like cocktail


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

smokes like one as well, especially when laced with hash....see above, slurp.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooooot!!! creamy sour fruit haha sounds like cocktail


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

weeping like a baby hidden in a draw. Ill see if i can get a nice pic of the 10+ week casey for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

peace and effin uge bong rips. you've got quite an arsenal to fuck shit up bro.

that deep blue looks well tasty man, i bet the hash from that will be a smooth killer.

man that beer looks pretty good too!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

1st and 3rd hash pics is the run from the deep blue.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

looks as nice a hash as i've seen man. you got your full melt skills down pat then?


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

Setting the bar nice and high man lol


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Well after reading subcools tutorial on his full melt, I ain't doing what he is doing that's for sure. He goes on about using fresh trim. So with my last harvest I just bunged everything in the freezer and have done runs with that...crap imo. Well not crap, just not getting what you should. I use a sieve spoon (not sure what it's even called now, my English is terrible) and mix by hand for 30 mins, then the 160mu catches all the gash stuff, and anything below, 75 or 20 comes out pukka. But using dry trim. Thanks subcool, wasted a whole harvest based on his method, doh! Making hash from ground up bud is the best though, it's just so tasty!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Some guy (who I will not mention) told me the other day that my fridge ice cube dispencer would not cut it as far as the grade of ice you need to make hash. He promptly went on to say how you need to then deep freeze the ice you get for at least 24 hours before using it. I just smiled and said ok. After consideration I was thinking, my ice machines ice sits in the bucket for weeks before it gets used. The machine only tops up cubes when you use it.....christ, some people just need to pull their heads out of their own arses and stop thinking they are above everyone else....


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

wrong type of ice lmfao, you've only gotta get the water to 4°c as far as i am aware lol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaauuummmmmmmmmmm!!!ima just sit,and look at this page for a lil bit.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> wrong type of ice lmfao, you've only gotta get the water to 4°c as far as i am aware lol.


I know, my freezer is set to -19!!!! oh dear what next, 0 kelvin full melt bubble hash or something stoopid like that...



genuity said:


> daaaaaaaaaauuummmmmmmmmmm!!!ima just sit,and look at this page for a lil bit.


hehe, thanks Gen, big compliment coming from you bru.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

wow what a beautiful update D. 
That deep blue does look delicious and the beer as well. i bet your kickin it right now. your 420 buzz with deep blue and mystic.. ok.. a moment of silence for DST.lol ill have my moment in like 8 hours.. ahahahah
Its kinda funny the way the pictures are flowing it kinda makes it feel like a menu at a coffee shop or something. 
Very nice menu INDEED!
cheer
Dr A T


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> oh dear what next, 0 kelvin full melt bubble hash or something stoopid like that...


I guess you don't already know then. Oh well, one day you'll catch up D. I heard you can get some cheap used absolute zero freezers, I'm getting me one so I can make special 'hash ice' and ship it all over the world.

lol, reminds me of a story about ice. Did you know it was a totally created market. Meaning some guy got a great idea when shipping times got shorter from US to Europe. Dude cut up huge blocks of ice from lake _____ (i forgot which lake) and shipped it to England and opened an Ice shop. Peeps had no idea what to do with it, but eventually figured out that it would preserve food so they started buying it up. Apparently ice was america's second biggest crop export by weight for more than 30 years. His ice got so popular that some scandinavian country renamed one of their lakes to match the american one, so that they could legally sell _____ ice as well.

Bummer about the wasted run. I hate wasting good thc.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

interesting mr jig-ice-fresh.

all is not wasted, still got some left in the freezer, it just doesn't produce as much, and it's alwasy slightly greener (may be I am just doing it wrong!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

hey mr ice cool your doing it WRONG!


Deep Blue nugs:
















Some nice Melt Hashes and some oil:






























I use the 160 micron stuff to make my hash butter.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Well after reading subcools tutorial on his full melt, I ain't doing what he is doing that's for sure. He goes on about using fresh trim. So with my last harvest I just bunged everything in the freezer and have done runs with that...crap imo. Well not crap, just not getting what you should. I use a sieve spoon (not sure what it's even called now, my English is terrible) and mix by hand for 30 mins, then the 160mu catches all the gash stuff, and anything below, 75 or 20 comes out pukka. But using dry trim. Thanks subcool, wasted a whole harvest based on his method, doh! Making hash from ground up bud is the best though, it's just so tasty!!!


Hey bru, gave one of my dogs a good shake yesterday (part of the growing ritual) and promptly snapped 2 colas off. Honestly I think that I subconsciously did it on purpose lol. They are hanging on the drying line now.

And If anyone wants to make quality hash and not crap like I'm sure that a lot of homemade shish is, Read subfools editorial on full melt and get an idea of what it take to make quality verses quanity. It only takes a few minutes. Like D said I wouldn't recommend using fresh trim, I think sub said he lets it dry for a day, not fresh off the plant, but take bits and pieces of what he says and work it into your hash making regiment. Find a happy medium that works for you as far as quality and quantity. At least it worked for me ; !). I let my trim dry until it is almost dry and then freeze it. I use water that has been sitting in the freezer so its ice cold and I mix up my water and ice and then put my trim in. Doing it this way helps keep the contaniments out ie green dust. I also use a wooden spoon, not a mixer

Have a good weekend


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Some guy (who I will not mention) told me the other day that my fridge ice cube dispencer would not cut it as far as the grade of ice you need to make hash. He promptly went on to say how you need to then deep freeze the ice you get for at least 24 hours before using it. I just smiled and said ok. After consideration I was thinking, my ice machines ice sits in the bucket for weeks before it gets used. The machine only tops up cubes when you use it.....christ, some people just need to pull their heads out of their own arses and stop thinking they are above everyone else....


Yeah your definitely using the wrong ice mate, it's that cold stuff you need. Lol

Did you show this guy your hash? That would of shut him up. I had a lad once telling me that if weed is not grown in hydroponics then it won't bud right and so it won't get you stoned. Apparently that's the natural way to do it haha. I read somewhere that cannabis was used in china over 2000 years ago. Would have love to see their hydro setups all rigged up out of bamboo an what not. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2011)

you guys see the oldest weed stash ever found as pulled out of the ground still green just this week. i couldn't believe it. like 2000 years old. imagine if there was viable er bagseed hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

I just let him bang on a bit, Willy makes these people feel better about themselves.

And Don, did you see the post that Doobiebrother put up in the 600 about it. Was a link to it, and there was indeed a cannabis seed! Seemingly the article said the weed didn't get you high (so I thought, they obviously had a bowl of it to try, haha.) The article said there was a whole pile of the stuff.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

I missed that D, you know how fast the 6hun runs. 4 more sleeps lol>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

hahaha, 4 more sleeps indeed Westy. Just off to wakey bakey, brb. You're up early, you trying to catch that infamous sunrise in the UK?


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL nah We gotta go do kitten dutys again today. Gotta feeed the cattery wile my mums off at a beauty show lol


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Wake and Bake tune...
[youtube]m9EpcosUsHk[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Few pics from cab this fine morgen.





















Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2011)

amazing you only have 5 plants in each pic D 

wakey bakey! indoobitably


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

IT's all smoke and mirrors Don, all smoke and mirrors. There are only 3 plants in there, lmao. Got to keep 2 mothers running as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Good morning mein freund ( think I forgot how to spell friend in German lol ). 

Smooking a few hits of your Dog this morning...my compliments, it is some very fine pot. Sooo I have deduced that the Casey I have that came from a bud of yours, was spluffed with Headband (don't remember if it was a male or stray hermi pollen). Early on soon after I got it, you had said that was one of the possibilities as far as where the seed came from. The buds on the Casey plant look and smell almost identical to the Headband looking buds on the DOG. She doesn't have that kush taste though. I really love the taste of the DOG and soon I'll have 2 or 3 ozs to toke on. 

Getting pretty stoned, time to crank the tunes maybe and get some blood flowing. Have a good rest of your Sunday mate!

edit...a yes I forgot about the Beast. Make that over a qtr for myself. That will stay close to home ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2011)

lol D, your cab looks how i would imagine aliens growing herb.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking chocka as always D


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 12, 2011)

i think its time i pull up a seat for this one.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

hey stranger, where you been, hehe. Alright LG, glad to have you aboard for sure.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

who me i been bout this evenin sort of lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

no, i was talking to Littlegrower, you are not a stranger to my journal, quite the opposite i would say, lol. not that i am calling the troll ecilop on you, hehe.



mr west said:


> who me i been bout this evenin sort of lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2011)

lol yall crackin me up.

Love the tower of power D


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers whodat, has anyone noticed how I have a lsight kink in my tower, lol. It's been like that since I started with it. I have even taken it apart, put it all back together, screwed up the metal ties, and it's still freaking squint, lol. Ah well, hopefully the Gorilla tape will do it's job keeping the thing together. Has done for the last year anyway. Right, off to fee the hungry ladies.

Peace and religious holidays for the win,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

another holdiay!?!? you having a bong for jeebuz  gorilla tape FTW, it's been holding my ducting in place for ages. normal gaffa the glue gets hot n slides off


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

too right, it's 2 or 3 times the price but it's solid for sure. I just removed my filter (fuk me it looks manky!) and it was a mission to get the bloody g tape off.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning D. Makin hash later on. Hope my ice is cold enough lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard it should be reasonably hard to the touch!!! And sometimes, just sometimes, chilly-ish to touch as well, certainly for your elbow anyway. Good luck with it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

i know its the trick of the lighting but its cool how the bottom is brighter than the top its like the fires of hell or something trying to escape from ur cab 

nice show as ever "mon filli" (not sure how u spell it but "my friend" in greek in an informal situation) something like that anyway lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it's pretty bright all over, but the middle section light only comes on for 7 hours a day.

I always thought freind in Greek was...&#966;&#943;&#955;&#959;&#962;??? lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I heard it should be reasonably hard to the touch!!! And sometimes, just sometimes, chilly-ish to touch as well, certainly for your elbow anyway. Good luck with it.


Oh so that's where I've been going wrong!!! The stuff I use is quite warm and runny. Lol


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

dam, you need like hard water!! so when you tip the jug instead of like a splashy noise, you hear more of a clunk, hurts if it falls on your feet mind!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

did you ever find anywhere that would ship you dry ice for a reasonable cost? the shermans can just pick it up from the bodega... pfft


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning D. Makin hash later on. Hope my ice is cold enough lol


Pics willy or it didn't happen  Lets see a couple of shots of whatcha got!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

haha, pics out of willy, blood fae a stones easier lad.

i did find a place but I would need to be doing a whole harvest with it to make it worthwhile. There are a few places here but it's cheaper if you go and pick it up (and the places I saw were all out by the airport.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Well it's pretty bright all over, but the middle section light only comes on for 7 hours a day.
> 
> I always thought freind in Greek was...&#966;&#943;&#955;&#959;&#962;??? lol


lol how do u prononce that? my mate taught me how to say about 10 words, please, thank you, hello, good bye etc. havent got a clue how to spell any of them using english alphabet let alone the greek one


----------



## PANGcake (Jun 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol how do u prononce that? my mate taught me how to say about 10 words, please, thank you, hello, good bye etc. havent got a clue how to spell any of them using english alphabet let alone the greek one


D is only trying to show off...he's using Google translate ^^


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Not showing off, just being silly bru....and I tend to use another website for that, but I have heard a lot of people using google.

I went through a course to teach adults in Easterhouse how to read and write. People who are unable to read see normal words exactly like that, or they may as well be like that. If you don't know what an A is, then how the hell can you relate to the written word. So they showed us russian words as examples. anyway, blah blah. off to bed, hehe.

night john boy,

dst


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Pics willy or it didn't happen  Lets see a couple of shots of whatcha got!


I never got too it mate. I don't sepeate the diff grades I just use 1 bag for contaminants and 1 for catchin what I want to keep so it won't be anything special anyway mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I never got too it mate. I don't sepeate the diff grades I just use 1 bag for contaminants and 1 for catchin what I want to keep so it won't be anything special anyway mate.


come off it mate, that's all i do and the end product is rocketfuel. full melt is fine and dandy but wasteful imho


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

thing is Don, Willy is using the wrong ice man!!! he uses the slightly warm to touch ice, I keep telling him, WRANG ICE MUCKER, ye need the cauld stuff naw!...but he just goes on his merry way.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

ahaha i see, just no helping some folks lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> come off it mate, that's all i do and the end product is rocketfuel. full melt is fine and dandy but wasteful imho


Haha you got me wrong bro. I just meant it would be nothing to look at. I have seen some of he hash D puts out and I just cant compete lol. 



DST said:


> thing is Don, Willy is using the wrong ice man!!! he uses the slightly warm to touch ice, I keep telling him, WRANG ICE MUCKER, ye need the cauld stuff naw!...but he just goes on his merry way.....





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahaha i see, just no helping some folks lmao


I'm blissfully ignorant lol


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Running some hash just now with half of whats left of my non dried frozen trim. I reckon I have at least one run left with the trim I have got, thank fuk for that. BAck to tdrying my trim again thanks very much, don't mean to harp on about it or anything, lol.
May be take some pics as well....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha maybe taken it out of the freezer and let it dry completely? Ah you just like the lighter fluid taste and the hash the drips through your screen


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

It was a whole box to start with, I am not sure how or where I would have dried it after it had been frozen. In my experience with that it just goes all mushy after it defrosts and wouldn't dry correctly. Lesson learned, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I have done that too. Pretty much the same scenario lol. Mushy leaves, yuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

you guys put the mash down the netty too? only safe place i can dispose of it lol


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

I normally throw mine on my compost heap...that's why I get the odd random plant growing out of there as well....


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

This afternoons hash run drying out....
















The non dried trim produces much darker hash. Which I guess seems natural when you think of hand rolled/rubbed hash from fresh plants.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks lubly D


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Aye lad, proofs in the toking, which ye'll get tae do in a few days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

look almost like bits of rock from the beach or somethin. noice


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

only a few more joints and cups of tea and the weekend will be here


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

okay, games a bogey, I just got back from a walk at the beach and found these, lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

I still haven't got the tea bags but will sort it I promise, I need to go and sort out the fairy as well.



mr west said:


> only a few more joints and cups of tea and the weekend will be here


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 14, 2011)

how much trim do you think you used to get that amount of hash?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how much trim do you think you used to get that amount of hash?


Lol, i was coming in to post this exact question. thx


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Good question guys, a couple of handfulls! I am not sure, I didn't weigh it but I only use the 1 gallon bags and that as probably less than half a bucket inc ice. I haven't included the pics of the 160mu but I reckon there are a few grams so I am thinking about an ounce maybe more since it was wet. If I got enough ice I'll measure the last run I do against the next run with dry trim.

I've just read that and I don't know if it makes sense, anyway, will see if I got enough ice tomorrow....


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 14, 2011)

looks like a nice chunk for just a few handfulls. hash has always been something ive wanted to try but the end result has never sounded like it is worth the effort and trim. budder and oil are my favs for the time being to get rid of trim, though im sure once i get my hands on a hash run ill probably feel it was worth it. good looking D.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

[youtube]9eEsiprad5Q&NR=1[/youtube] i thought appropriate,


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey DST nice hash man......................... had tech issues for the last month.......be by when all is well again..............


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

hey D can you come check out the coco growers thread, seems like those that know enough to help have left and im the only one, and im not the best at diagnosing peoples problems. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite-62.html hope you can find your way over hah!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey LG, I was checking that thread out when it was first started, been a while but I'll come over and check it out. Peace bru, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2011)

In my best Paul Revere accent (whatever that is); "The British are coming." so in the words of John Paul Jones, "Batten down the hatches."
Ya'll have a riotious week-end-the rest of us are slightly green with envy...and good mj.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

Don sends his regards. Still alive and kicking but we are working on that. Westy has yet to turn up. Thanks cof, much appreciate me old mucker.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Don sends his regards. Still alive and kicking but we are working on that. Westy has yet to turn up. Thanks cof, much appreciate me old mucker.


are you guys having a party? why wasnt I invited!!!!!! lol
have fun and smoke one for the doc!
later ya'll blokes! haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2011)

At the end of the day finish it off with an oily heri, but you must be close to where you want the body to be found.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm jealous as fook man. Hope you have a blinder boys oh and girl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

Did Senor West and his Lady maker it safely? and tell donny i sat "whatup" lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Don sends his regards. Still alive and kicking but we are working on that. Westy has yet to turn up. Thanks cof, much appreciate me old mucker.


Maybe in between bowls, bars or broads whoops did I say that?? I meant women. And coffee shops D lol, stop in and let us know how the crew is making out. Have an awesome one guys gals and bumpity!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey peeps. all is well, rathered stoned, need sleep, big day tomorrow. will pass on the well wishes to the lads, lasses and bump. Nighty night, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2011)

Props from mexico mate. kinda jealous I'm not there... but it would really be nice if you guys and the rest of the crew on this thread were all here.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2011)

you too mate, hope you and the lassie are having a ball. you gys deserve it for sure!!!!






jigfresh said:


> Props from mexico mate. kinda jealous I'm not there... but it would really be nice if you guys and the rest of the crew on this thread were all here.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

hope u guys and girls are having fun


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, awesome time was had by all (I hope, lol) Copious quantities of THC consumed as well as a few beers (even Westy got involved in the beer). The only downside being the constant rain and shit weather. Was nice and cosy in my stinky room though!!!

Peace to all you for stopping in, much respect,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for havin us man, was a very blazed weekend for sure! copious dank consumed for sure, super lekker is the term i believe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

so what strain won the DST CannaBowl?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

lemon pledge (psycho killer) for me for sure.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

Dog kush closly followed by the lemon pledge psycho killer. All of d's weed was nice even the over cured stuff was mega. I didnt get enough time to sample all of d's wears mores the pitty.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

lol, nice. i hope LGP enjoyed herself aswell Mr.West!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Yupze, Lemon Pledge Psycho Killer sure is the shit! T. Smell and taste delivery is second to none (well, maybe the DOG, but that's a no brainer for me)


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

hehe, yer avatar is cracking me up Las!


las fingerez said:


> hope u guys and girls are having fun


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

ye definitely a keeper. cheers for the wonderful weekend and thank you to you and your lovely misses for the wonderful food and hospitality


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Guests like you, bump and Westy are always welcome my dear. Just tell Westy to stop stealing all my lighters!! hehehe.


Lil ganja princess said:


> ye definitely a keeper. cheers for the wonderful weekend and thank you to you and your lovely misses for the wonderful food and hospitality


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Yupze, Lemon Pledge Psycho Killer sure is the shit! T. Smell and taste delivery is second to none (well, maybe the DOG, but that's a no brainer for me)


i was glad to be informed i have a dog clone on the way to me soon. lets hope i can grow it to knockout statues just like you.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

"Puppy in the post", that has a certain ring to it.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Guests like you, bump and Westy are always welcome my dear. Just tell Westy to stop stealing all my lighters!! hehehe.


 oh scratch that make that 2 lighters lol. it need a companion. we will post them bk lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> "Puppy in the post", that has a certain ring to it.


sounds like the dumb ass lady here who tried sending a real puppy in the mail with a ziploc bag of dog food and waterbottles haha. post office heard barking and opened it to find a real dog when she said it was a robot or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye definitely a keeper. cheers for the wonderful weekend and thank you to you and your lovely misses for the wonderful food and hospitality


Aren't they just great! Glad to hear everyone fit in the stinky room... must have been quite cozy. Glad you guys had an amazing time.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

ye we had 5 in there cozy it was


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye we had 5 in there cozy it was


 How did Mr. McWest Jr. enjoy the flight?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How did Mr. McWest Jr. enjoy the flight?


didnt bother it much. more me being uncomfortable. dont fink i could have lasted on a longer flight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

Well if there is one thing i do know. Vacations and Getaways are good. But there is no place like home.

edit: and a happy fathers day to mr.west. not sure if it's celebrated outside the us, but here's to him!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

ye we still celebrate farthers day on the same day, but i fink us have a different mothers day than we do


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

heres the little detour we took the moment we landed lol, nearly made it out of holland lol well not really but half way lol.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Shiphol+international+airport,+Evert+van+de+Beekstraat,+Schiphol,+Netherlands&daddr=Den+Haag,+Netherlands&hl=en&ll=52.19919,4.99054&spn=0.848454,1.766052&sll=52.16569,4.51762&sspn=0.424546,0.883026&geocode=Ff8YHgMdnnNIACFuIK7kSwqKFCnbJzJ3K-fFRzF2PqoSvC6c1w;FeKFGgMdJ3pBAClxvZhCL7fFRzEQbB6NWt4ABA&mra=ltm&dirflg=r&ttype=dep&date=21/06/11&time=10:38&noexp=0&noal=0&sort=def&z=9&start=0


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

ya Roll and Butter, Mr West!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Some random pics......

30second shake oil.....






outdoor girls...3 females out of 5 I think






DOGy snips











2 Cheese Surprises and a Chillberry Kush (2nd try at getting a female)






Up-potted my Exo Cheese this morning






Romulan x Timewarp






The Motley crew......






Peace and pancakes...

DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 21, 2011)

lol...nice pic of you all there..
Man that dog is quite a yielder....
Good stuf bru....(still got those old j's on )

DOGy snips











2 Cheese Surprises and a Chillberry Kush (2nd try at getting a female)






Up-potted my Exo Cheese this morning






Romulan x Timewarp






The Motley crew......


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2011)

looks deadly. have u tried it yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

cool pictures!!!!! your outdoor plants look like they are really thriving! the first picture kinda freaked me out at first( hash). I thought it looked kinda bloody. lol...well they are giving away free Kiss tix over here.. might as well try to get some since they are free..hahahha.. i really cant stand that band but they do put on a good show!
take it easy D'st!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2011)

lol... did you guys make tshirts for the weekend or something? You all look a happy bunch. And glad to see west is a skinny minnie like me, and LGP has my skin tone, I don't feel so all alone, hahaha. 

Lovin the semi balaclavas. I guess you forgot to write the caption: "Right after this picture Don and I picked up our ak47's and kidnapped a few foreigners. If only we didn't wear our throwback jordans, they never would have been able to trace us back to the hideout."

Nice dog branches. peace


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

hey cheezey, thanks bru, the old j's are me faithfulls, had many a good night in them, lol.

LGP, I just had a bong hit right this minute and my head is feeling kind of warm to say the least, like someone just put a hot steaming towel around my brain.....Still trying to nail down the taste but it's quite chemically but quite a pleasant chemical test (doesn't really make much sense! I'll put me finger on it eventually)

Hey Dr, the oil/hash as I have just discovered is rather yummy. Very calming and relaxing, I can already feel it going through my body since I typed LGP's response. Much faster acting than the longer soaked oil for sure!!! I like this 

And you better not say anything bad about Kiss on the 600, hehe, Doobiebrother worships them and has had a ticket for months. Bless he is looking forward to the show. I can't say I have heard much of them but my wife was just playing an Australian rockband on her CD called Silver Chair.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers Jig, We will reveal all about the t-shirts in the not so distant future 



jigfresh said:


> lol... did you guys make tshirts for the weekend or something? You all look a happy bunch. And glad to see west is a skinny minnie like me, and LGP has my skin tone, I don't feel so all alone, hahaha.
> 
> Lovin the semi balaclavas. I guess you forgot to write the caption: "Right after this picture Don and I picked up our ak47's and kidnapped a few foreigners. If only we didn't wear our throwback jordans, they never would have been able to trace us back to the hideout."
> 
> Nice dog branches. peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> And you better not say anything bad about Kiss on the 600, hehe, Doobiebrother worships them and has had a ticket for months. Bless he is looking forward to the show. I can't say I have heard much of them but my wife was just playing an Australian rockband on her CD called Silver Chair.


I think it's bekindbud that worships KISS. Doobie loves RUSH. If you aren't into that kinda thing it's easy to mix up (i guess, lol). Not quite my cup of tea either... but then again, I like some real crap music, ha.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> hey cheezey, thanks bru, the old j's are me faithfulls, had many a good night in them, lol.
> 
> LGP, I just had a bong hit right this minute and my head is feeling kind of warm to say the least, like someone just put a hot steaming towel around my brain.....Still trying to nail down the taste but it's quite chemically but quite a pleasant chemical test (doesn't really make much sense! I'll put me finger on it eventually)


looks like that might b a method worth trying over ere.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

You are absolutely correct Jig, haha. I guess when you have just smashed your brain with an oil bong then Kish, Rush, who knows eh! Anything could get mixed up. I am not sure I could tell you any of their songs. (check your rep)

And LGP, I would say def give it a bash. Much cleaner for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

hahah, KISS is for kiddies... lol... so the FREE KISS tix were gone by the time we got over there!!!!! But someone else has some extras for me anyway..( i thought i was off the hook) haha, so it looks like it was ment to be. I actually saw them once before in Cailifornia like 10 years ago on their sopposed Last TOUR!!! yeah right.... those guys are such money grubbbing lunatics. 
hmm, who should i paint my face like? haha Gene is prob my favorite. maybe i will light up at the show to try to get kicked out. hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Enjoy the night Ambs, I am sure you will make the mostest oot of it.


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

[youtube]/v/td68Fwh_fIg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2011)

lol man looks like a blast yall! 

Jig I thought your post about the clothes was pretty funny  I was kinda thinking the same thing  

D, its been a life long dream of mine to go to the dam, well since I was 13 lol and who knows how long ago that was. Im gonna save up as soon as I clear a few thing. I'll let you know when Im in town lol. Oh the plants how could I forget haha, they look great and thats quite a bit of doggy you got


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/td68Fwh_fIg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


We need more Lemon Pledge, ahahahahaha..."we're not responsbiel for that, you need to bring it form your home!" too funny.



whodatnation said:


> lol man looks like a blast yall!
> 
> Jig I thought your post about the clothes was pretty funny  I was kinda thinking the same thing
> 
> D, its been a life long dream of mine to go to the dam, well since I was 13 lol and who knows how long ago that was. Im gonna save up as soon as I clear a few thing. I'll let you know when Im in town lol. Oh the plants how could I forget haha, they look great and thats quite a bit of doggy you got


Sweet whodat, that would be awesome. I heard in September the weather is generally quite nice. The summer months are a bit dodgey, haha.


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2011)

Gonna brave the wind and rain to try and hit a white plastic thing round a field and try and not get blown away in the process. Lightening and golf clubs dunt mix well do they lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, enjoy the golf and remember to wear rubber boots lad, might help with the lightning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2011)

ah man love the pics bru, we look like weed ninja's or hashassassins haha. 

so the quick wash was tasty then D. might have a go with that myself. afore i start drinking the everclear like our man McWest  its funny seeing the pics of your place now i know how the real thing looks.

righty quick hashbong nd oot. that weekend has really got me back into shish.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

hashassassins maybe, ninjas?, don't think I would have been very acrobatic at that stage, lmao.

i would def give it a bash lad, real nice clean high and tastes so much nicer than the long soak. I got a very piney flavour from the Timewarp I used.

McWest drinking Everclear  lmao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man love the pics bru, we look like weed ninja's or hashassassins haha.
> 
> so the quick wash was tasty then D. might have a go with that myself. afore i start drinking the everclear like our man McWest  its funny seeing the pics of your place now i know how the real thing looks.
> 
> righty quick hashbong nd oot. that weekend has really got me back into shish.


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2011)

I only swillleed it round my mouth wen i had toothache


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh aye! that's what he say's now, all this talk of not drinking and there was Westy, downing 9% Zatte beers like it was fruit juice, hehehe.


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2011)

knocking em down alright but it was on the table and floor. Concious of my lol's now after meeting the wife lo, nah.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi D'st , i hope you are doing fabulous.
was that your cool seed display in the 600 club thread that the doc posted? if so.. 
i see you have Jack in your collection! YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

hehe, now that is funny, I forgot about the lol conversation. She can be quite particular, LOL!


mr west said:


> knocking em down alright but it was on the table and floor. Concious of my lol's now after meeting the wife lo, nah.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi D'st , i hope you are doing fabulous.
> was that your cool seed display in the 600 club thread that the doc posted? if so..
> i see you have Jack in your collection! YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!!!!


Hi Amber, the most recent pic of seeds where from Dr Green Dre I think, and they were his. Allbeit that some had been delivered by the Fairy

I have Black Jack, and some other Jacks that slip my mind at the moment though. I am not sure my camera would pick out all the names on the bags so it would be a bit pointless me putting up a pick of my collection, would just be loads of bags with names you couldn't see....mmmn. Not sure it would work.

Ok, bong and bed soon for me...for some reason my wife just started feeding me shooter of sambuka and bailley's....night night.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

The first pic is of your doggy snips D. I thought you had snuck into my op and took a pic for a sec lol. The second is of The Motley Crew! Nice!! Donnie I figured you for at least 6' 3" or so...christ the rest of you lot must be giants hehe. Glad I didn't miss these, almost did : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

nah buddy i'm 5'11


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm taller lying down. lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm taller lying down. lol


so is the pricess these days lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah buddy i'm 5'11


Myself as well! Quite sure it used to be 6 though. Damn gravity


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

I was 6'2" wen i was 18 proly 6 foot now lol


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I am about 6'3".....but in Holland gravity works the opposite way around, you actually get taller the longer you stay here!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

In Scotland it pretty much the same apart from its your waist that get bigger. Deep Fryed Everything. Mmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> I think I am about 6'3".....but in Holland gravity works the opposite way around, you actually get taller the longer you stay here!!!


Must be the wind ; !) Word man the peeps around here are not going to be able to pry much of this DOG out of my hands. Not this batch anyways lol. I do have 5 more in veg though hehe.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Yer no wrang there Bill, lol. That's why I love Holland, loads of fit Eye Candy of all ages (female of course - no touchy though, just looksies). 

Does anyone else in the World Deep fry potatoes that are sliced and dipped in batter?.....I do miss me fritters fae the chippy on London Road!!! Right, off for a blunt then up the road for a Zatte!!! slurp.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

haha, that's my problem as well HC, I just never want to give any of my DOG away!!!! or much else for that matter.



Highlanders cave said:


> Must be the wind ; !) Word man the peeps around here are not going to be able to pry much of this DOG out of my hands. Not this batch anyways lol. I do have 5 more in veg though hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Very thick smoke and some nice expansion lol as he tries to hold a hit in for the entire post nada haha not to mention the flavor ; !) cough cough


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Fritter roll with cheese(not that kind Mr West)and curry sauce. No wonder the life expectancy in the west is 56. If you dont get stabbed the heart attack will get you. lol


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Bloody hell, this quick wash oil ferks you up nicely!!! Recommend all to try it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody hell, this quick wash oil ferks you up nicely!!! Recommend all to try it.


What's the method you use? Just some everclear, some ground up buds, shake for 30 seconds and strain... something like that?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

just like that but he did an extra ten seconds jus in-case lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2011)

haha... that dutch sensibility rubbing off on our buddy D. Guess you survived the golf west. I have a buddy who's been struck by lightning twice (not while golfing), he's still around. Just don't stand next to the guy, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah we missed the rain lol and the course was pretty empty which was nice. We got round in a couple of hours and it was warm and sunny in places.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

that was exactly the method Jig, but as Westy said, that extra ten seconds was added, but only because I stopped shaking it for some reason I think I was distracted by some tom foolery of sorts, lmao. Anyway, the goo has dried up and is now basically a lump of hash. Break a bit off, on top of the bong and kiss your ass goodbye. Well not quite but it sure bubbles up a treat and seems to kick in quicker than the long soak oil which you are still stoned off the next day.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 23, 2011)

do we need to scrap u off the wall if u do to much?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

It's deffo a high hitter LGP, a real uppy buzz. But then when you combine it with some dog it gives an all nice round blaze up....which makes me want to have one right now


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> It's deffo a high hitter LGP, a real uppy buzz. But then when you combine it with some dog it gives an all nice round blaze up....which makes me want to have one right now


go blaze it up


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

i like the QWISO a bit better as well. surprised your stuff dried up though, thats what old fart was saying about his. mine stays gooey even after its been sitting for a week or more. the last batch i had turned out a very nice looking amber color and not so black as the long sitting ISO. i usually shake min for a good 3 min or so just to ensure it gets all the good stuff off the trim, then again i usually stuff the jar to get more at one time.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Perhaps it is because the Grain alcohol completely evaporates off, whereas the ISO perhaps doesn't??? Sorry, I only passed basic chemistry at school and left half way through higher chemistry, lol. Anyway, I like it being hard to be honest, it's easier to deal with, just snap a little bit off and blast away. As soon as heat touches it it returns to it's runny oil state and bubble away in the same way that your brain cells do after smashing it through your bong. Lol. The QWGRAINO (shall we call it) was the last thing we smoked last night.....blerry crashed by 10 olcock on the couch, lol.




littlegrower2004 said:


> i like the QWISO a bit better as well. surprised your stuff dried up though, thats what old fart was saying about his. mine stays gooey even after its been sitting for a week or more. the last batch i had turned out a very nice looking amber color and not so black as the long sitting ISO. i usually shake min for a good 3 min or so just to ensure it gets all the good stuff off the trim, then again i usually stuff the jar to get more at one time.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

nah id of thought u would get more residual from the everclear than iso. They use iso to clean computer boards cuz of its quick evap rate.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

All of the stuff I have mnade with the grain has gone hard. who knows, it fekking knocks you out though.

Do you have a link for purchasing iso westy?


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=isopropanol&_sacat=See-All-Categories
there u go mate cheap as chips


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers lad, will need that soon when the everclear runs dry..... 

Another misery of a day here...it felt like 10 oclock at night there it was sooo dark.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers lad, will need that soon when the everclear runs dry.....
> 
> Another misery of a day here...it felt like 10 oclock at night there it was sooo dark.


dont worry its gonna get propper hot in a few days mate dont worry, the sun'll come out tomorrow bet ya bottom dollar......


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

hmmm, that looks rather interesting, so just chuck some bud in shake and striain and bobs ya uncle? Sounds more convenient than farting about with a flat full of highly volatile gas


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

It's the bizz TTT. 

I heard it was going to get lovely, my wife was complaining about how her week off has been miserable and when she goes back to work next week it will be super sunny, poor lass, it really makes my life a misery as well because she gets super depressed without sun. Ach man, I hope at least the weekend will be nice for her.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Amsterdam/forecasts/latest
looks like sunday for you too, make it special, get ya legs oot. Even put ya speedos on, I know all u Europeans have em


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Great  at the price i can't not pick up a litre and give it a go. Cheers for the info dudes.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Dusting speedo's down. Could even tan a bit this avoo, if it wasn't for the wind.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

the wind wont stop u tanning itll help u not realise ur burning lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> It's the bizz TTT.
> 
> I heard it was going to get lovely, my wife was complaining about how her week off has been miserable and when she goes back to work next week it will be super sunny, poor lass, it really makes my life a misery as well because she gets super depressed without sun. Ach man, I hope at least the weekend will be nice for her.


Poor girl, that is a bummer when your vaca week weather is nada good. Here's to some nicer weather for yas all! 

Speaking of depression though, I don't think I have ever once referred to my weed as meds but that would be a good description of the DOG for me...smoking that is like taking the best anti depressant! For me anyways ; !). 

I spent my life working and playing outdoors to the point that I have have an aversion to the sun and heat (unless I'm at the ocean) and rainy days like today I eat right up 

Talk to ya bro


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Very true Mr West, windy = burny. But also goosebumpy as well, lol.

There is nothing like being in on a horrible day with a super tasty DOG and a hot cup of brew in yer hand HC!!! But then our aversions to the sun this side of the water is probably not as strong as yours since we always get crud weather, lol. Glad you are able to medicate yourself to a happy state, hahaha, think I'll go and roll me a first of the day DOG, it's only 15:30 but fuk it, it's Friday after all.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Perhaps it is because the Grain alcohol completely evaporates off, whereas the ISO perhaps doesn't??? Sorry, I only passed basic chemistry at school and left half way through higher chemistry, lol. Anyway, I like it being hard to be honest, it's easier to deal with, just snap a little bit off and blast away. As soon as heat touches it it returns to it's runny oil state and bubble away in the same way that your brain cells do after smashing it through your bong. Lol. The QWGRAINO (shall we call it) was the last thing we smoked last night.....blerry crashed by 10 olcock on the couch, lol.


yeah i took a chem class last year and it blew my mind haha! didnt really peak my interest,just was a bunch of information that ended up confusing the shite out of me. harder would definetely make it easier to use and would keep your fingers a bit cleaner. we actually just scrape a section of the oil with a blade and heat it up until it drips onto the bowl since its soo dam sticky. im sure the difference between the iso and the grain alcohol make the difference in the consistency somehow. as long as gets you properly stoned than all is well! hope westy is right about the weather change for you guys!


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

I did a 30 second wash with a handful of trim jus for shits and giggles its on top of my telly evaporating


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Is the timing actually important? couldn't work out whether the piss was being taken wqhen DST said he did 40 seconds because he stopped for 10.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Is the timing actually important? couldn't work out whether the piss was being taken wqhen DST said he did 40 seconds because he stopped for 10.


http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1124652

dont spoze it really matters t 30 or 40


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah cheers man  Still doesn't answer the question of why, so you can bet yer bottom penny that i'' be sat there for 5 minutes no doubt ruining it all out of curiosities sake  

Fucking stoned  just realised i've been sat opening a bottle of beer, having a few swigs then for some reason opening the next one and so on, doh.. i cut ym cheese a touch early and dried it a touch fast, it mugs me face right off.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

the reason for a short wash is to only get the trichs with no plant matter, just the fine stuff. u can do it for as long as u like and prolly get a higher yeild if u do but it wont be as good


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Always learning good things from you westy  i'd have treated it in that it was only gonna be working on the trichs, such as with oils. bubblebags and butter are the furthest i've ever delved into the concentrates, never had enough bud left over to justify the equipment  Gimme ten months and i'll pull a rabbit out of a hat, maybe.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

whats your guys straining material? i use a coffee filter but it leaves a bit of residue that looks like hash on bubble bags.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

I used my work bag 220micron


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2011)

The 150 micron bag, but I don't think it makes much difference. I would think a coffee filter would absorb some oil.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah and when its only the finest stuff u don't really want to lose some to the paper cuz there aint much to start with


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2011)

I use silk screen... It also leaves a fine blond layer that looks like good stuff but have yet to try it. Im about to try some dry ice runs  one i get dry ice lol just gotta make sure its cold enough haha


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been using my 75mu bag for straining...and this run also left a blonde deposit. Which reminds me I need to clean the fukker, get some cleaning alcohol for me bong as well.

Oh, and Good Morning folks,

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 25, 2011)

i usually squeeze the coffee filter to ensure not much is absorbed in the end. last time i made some oil i let the blonde stuff dry and scraped it off into a pile. it really hasnt been smoked since there is plenty of oil instead.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

goodenmorgen Suns shiney bright today, gas men are still digging close by and on a Saturday must be important.
[youtube]/v/ig5Xi-S0Fjo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"><[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

en een heel goedemorgen aan je ook meneer West.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

uhuh I see. Im doing grand, kinda went on a de la soul tip since posting that last post lol. Thinking about how the colour of hip hop changed and changed again


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

it sure has, bit of a colourful oil painting these days.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

I liked it wen it was pastels.
[youtube]/v/qBI3llITqiY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2011)

i feel like a little kid in a candy store..please send me some beans so i can grow some big beautiful green donkey dicks
[youtube]aMICD3aMZpw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Woohoo, you want candy, I want candy, we all want candy!!! great song Dr.....brought my cheer right up this morgen. Off to chop my Liver now with a big joint and a phat smile, or is it the other way around...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i feel like a little kid in a candy store..please send me some beans so i can grow some big beautiful green donkey dicks
> [youtube]aMICD3aMZpw[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Woohoo, you want candy, I want candy, we all want candy!!! great song Dr.....brought my cheer right up this morgen. Off to chop my Liver now with a big joint and a phat smile, or is it the other way around...


Cheered me up too. What a crazy video. It was fun in the early days because no one knew what the f they were doing, and you always got strange (but wonderful) stuff like this. I love the guitarist attacking those two chords, like "Damn... I really mean to hit this guitar hard".

Happy operation day D. Hope the livers gets cut up nicely.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

It's done, just uploading pictures. Fekking honks!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

lol livers/blues is no slouch wen it comes to stench lol, smelliest weed i have ever grown well in the top3 lol


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

just about to press return and my laptop battery dies...doesn't even seem to give me a warning these days...fuk IE9 has shagged my whole system up. Anyhoo, without further ado, here are pics for ya all...ffs. lossing the will.

Livers





See anyone?





Livers






DOGs in jars on left, trim in middle, pile of livers on right...





Yet more livers...well all the weed pics are livers really.





And this is a Vanilla cupcake with lemon filling and meringue topping of course...
















you know what me tinks..











Peace, Livers and Lemons to all,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

was they the lemon cupcakes u threatened us with? Dunno why u stick with ie9.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

nah, they are something different, vanilla cupcakes with lemon meringue lol. the others are like lemon sponge with lemon icing, also super lekker.


mr west said:


> was they the lemon cupcakes u threatened us with? Dunno why u stick with ie9.


I just accepted the updates and it has made my whole system wobbly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2011)

ie9 started to be so slow for me, i started using google chrome and haven't looked back. its faster and it seems like it does it all for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ie9 started to be so slow for me, i started using google chrome and haven't looked back. its faster and it seems like it does it all for me.


I'm the same. Chrome for me now. I like the tabs better too.

Nice pics D. Lol at your letters on the fingers. What is that glass thingy with your reflection in it? Is that the wooden pigeon or something? Nice looking livers bru.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

thery are 2 little birds that mrs DST bought from a glass shop, the name escapes me at present (Italian) and it's her taking the pic
I hope my liver looks that nice, doubt it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

DST said:


> thery are 2 little birds that mrs DST bought from a glass shop, the name escapes me at present (Italian) and it's her taking the pic
> I hope my liver looks that nice, doubt it


So I can see 3 birds in that pic. lol


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

2 little ones, and one that would woop yer arse if you called her a bird, lol. Scrub that, she would woop my arse, lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Haha, looks like she's had her head lopped off to me. Camera hands wrists arms shoulders nothing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, looks like she's had her head lopped off to me. Camera hands wrists arms shoulders nothing.


I actually thought the exact same thing.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

DST said:


> 2 little ones, and one that would woop yer arse if you called her a bird, lol. Scrub that, she would woop my arse, lol.


What she dosen't know wilnae hurt her.lol I refer to my girls as BOSS. LOL


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Few pics for the followers of the thread.

Looks like a reveg





And another






Outdoor posse please stand up...






Engineers Dream, non purple pheno but hella frosty, cloudy trichs at present, could let it go longer but want to get high high of this one (the ED knocks you on your arse anyway, lol)






We had a wee bitty rain last night....thanks for that.






And another pic of the ED to be chiznopped.






Enjoy, and may the sun shine on your bonce's,

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

BeAuTiOus As UsUaL!!! is EngIneeRs DrEam A SAtivA domInant? What do you think of CHOKEalope? ever try it Deastie? i tried it about a month ago and it turned my toNgue White into a FunGus Tongue. I haD to get Some mediiciNe to Fix It!!!! it was HorRifYing!! i ThouGht I waS I was GoiNG to Die!!!! I HopE you Are HavING Fun Today D'st! ThaNks For The DrIpPing WHiTE BUD PRoN. lol...LovE it!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

that was so hard to read amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that was so hard to read amber.


nO its NoT if YOze iS StoNED ENougH TRynA. I THinks YoU NEeD ANodA BOng Hit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, my 14 y/o cousins might be able too. im almost legally blind, i cant even read all caps its so hard on my eyes lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Imagine being illegally blind, that could be a real son of a bitch!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, well im almost blind. its no fun either way, next twenty years or so ill be blind, an amputee, need a kidney transplant n thats the stuff that doesnt bother me.

D i was wanting to ask if you could throw up a list of what flowering at the moment if possible. and about the outdoor pic. everytime i think of your out i picture something growing out of a bag, never fails


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

*im sorry tryna. i will no longer type like that. in fact now that i am aware of your visual difficulties i can type like this.peace amber*


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, so here we go, the list.

Livers'
Exodus'
DOG's
Casey Jones'
Engineers Dream (1 left to chop) 
Younglings, 15Deep Blue F3's all germinated in paper towels. 1 never made it up, and 2 I have pulled so far, so got 12 left I think. they have gone straight into 12/12 from seed.
Bolo Kush (looks like I might need to reveg that sucker as well, clone looks ropery as a mofo on a 10 year roger rabbit.
Deep Purple Querkle 1 adolescent female, 2 at about a week or so I think.

If I have forgot any, I am sorry ladies, catch you on the rebound thingywat.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, well im almost blind. its no fun either way, next twenty years or so ill be blind, an amputee, need a kidney transplant n thats the stuff that doesnt bother me.
> 
> D i was wanting to ask if you could throw up a list of what flowering at the moment if possible. and about the outdoor pic. everytime i think of your out i picture something growing out of a bag, never fails


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice lineup, mostly sativa's it seems. Is that your preference, and do you have a favorite of the group?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey T whats going on man. How the two puppies looking


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T whats going on man. How the two puppies looking


the female im sure its alive, its the male that worrying me, all the big fans on both wilted and dried up but new growth is coming out from the nodes, on the male i dont see much growth if any. i have them under the 400 in a party cup with a plastic ziplock over it as of yesterday to help with humidity. i had plans on breeding the male dog to my headband to see what good comes of it. but i was wondering if that would be a bx.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

I would give them less light, like a cfl or 2. I was going to mention that last week when you got them and said that about putting them under your 400 but thought, it's your gig. filtered sunlight would be good too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, i was wondering what you had them under. i had them under, but away from the 400 if that makes sense, i tried to fit em in the clone dome but they wont fit with the cups. i put a cfl over em after i read this. all 4 seeds are now up and out the ground now as well.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice lineup, mostly sativa's it seems. Is that your preference, and do you have a favorite of the group?


Oh I wouldn't say they are mostly sativas, far from it. The DOG does have a head high but batters you proper like an indica, the best of both worlds but without the dopeover narcoticness of the original OG (can you tell it's my favourite) I think then I have too many other faves. But the Engineers Dream is some knock you on your arse, stick yer head in the clouds and your middle half in the land of elfs where tickly things happen, I can't wait to try my new batch. And I just jarred my livers, wating a few days befroe I try a toke on that. DPQ is just mash up, it hard to describe because it's not super tasty, it's just a trichome covered dollop of funk that in a bowl lasts longer than any other nug of similar size. I'm not sure I should go on as I could be here a while...I may cont.



midevil2323 said:


> [video=youtube;zfi3fSHvEnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfi3fSHvEnc[/video]


thanks for sharing that midevil, I'll check it out.


Hey Amber, I forgot to answer your question about Chocolope, and yes I have smoked a lot of chocolope. It is quite a sativa angled high (or the stuff here is)and the taste and smell are super intense. But half way through a joint and I am pretty sick of it, it's one of the few weeds that has consistently sold in the Dam for year but I am just not tha much into it, soz love. It's personal taste and it is a great weed for sure. Sounds like you had a fungal disease/infection on your tongue.

Peace and bedtime bongrips....but not in bed, can you imagine, the wife would go bazongoes at me:schock:

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i was wondering what you had them under. i had them under, but away from the 400 if that makes sense, i tried to fit em in the clone dome but they wont fit with the cups. i put a cfl over em after i read this. all 4 seeds are now up and out the ground now as well.


I hear ya. I am going to put this down as a test run. Should prolly of talked to someone who had overnighted before to get any tips but I can think of at least one thing that I could have done different. I think it was only like an extra 6 bucks to get it there before 10 am, that would have saved the pups about 8 hours of being shut up like that. Oh and if you overnight anything you nead to provide proof of id. I was in the post office after work yesterday and they decline to send something for someone without an id. I put an alias down as sender the other day when I sent yours out and then when she asked for an id I had to sweet talk my way through it

Catch ya later man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

i think the only problem that you had in shipping wasn't even your fault. its just so hot out here mid to upper 90's everyday, even hitting 100's. but i reckon the back of a shipping truck could get as hot as 150F fast and for a long time. maybe it coulda been done with like a lunchbox cooler thing, u know the things u put in the freezer. im sure i remember people storing clones in the fridge so i'm sure that would work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think the only problem that you had in shipping wasn't even your fault. its just so hot out here mid to upper 90's everyday, even hitting 100's. but i reckon the back of a shipping truck could get as hot as 150F fast and for a long time. maybe it coulda been done with like a lunchbox cooler thing, u know the things u put in the freezer. im sure i remember people storing clones in the fridge so i'm sure that would work.


Yup like I said, test run. Hey what phenotype DOG did you have before? These cuttings are fast veggers once they get some feet under them and if that male is standing up on his own he'll be fine. Might take a couple of weeks to show growth. I had a BSB cutting do that this past month...it lost all of it's leaves and I was down to only 2 cuttings so I kept it and she's doing good. I very impressed with this run of the BSB (coming up on 6 wks) glad I didn't lose the cutting.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

you guys finished jailbaiting my thread up yet? lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyway, back to green....so I did manage to get a little bit of the Exo Cheese Trimmed.






And the lovely Engineers Dream...fuk me with a choochoo train.











Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry, the pic of the exo isn't great, it was dark by the time I hung it up, after snapping down one of my drying lines, having to balance with one leg holding onto the line with bud hanging on it, and then trying to hammer it back at the same time (didn't work!!!lol) Ah well, fun and games, for our pains


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

Mouthwatering and jaw dropping D. Refresh my memory if you would...What is the ED and who created it. Looks stunning bro!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

The ED is the Engineers Dream, which is a cross of a really stinky DeepPurpleQuerkle male that was used to make the DPQ F2's. Well I decided that the Casey Jones being a vigourous fukker, and the DPQ just adding driping trichomes to anything it touches, and the CJ being a very resinous plant, that their offsrping would be ones to be proud of, and so far everyone who has tried it says it's smashing, literally smashing your face in, lol. I have two of the more purply phenos revegging to do more experiments in the coming future. But both the Casey leaning pheno, and the DPQ (both purply, and non purply phenos) are incredibly resinous, amazing amount of trichs, and the most amazing combos of fruitiness, sourness, and some earthyness thrown in there, it's like a Pizza with all you favourite toppings, hahaha. Oh, and it was my idea, or did i say that already, head swell, swell. Seriously, she is a nice one.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 30, 2011)

need to cross the ED with something else real special and get some special ED going haha. pics look amazing by the way.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

cheers LG, yeh perhaps a High Speed Locomotive for the next cross....



littlegrower2004 said:


> need to cross the ED with something else real special and get some special ED going haha. pics look amazing by the way.


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers LG, yeh perhaps a High Speed Locomotive for the next cross....


call it Eurostar and back cross it back to trainwreck


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

now that would be a funny one Mr West, very sharp for 8:40 my friend!!!



mr west said:


> call it Eurostar and back cross it back to trainwreck


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> call it Eurostar and back cross it back to trainwreck


brilliant!


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Its jus getting hold of a decent trainwreck cut. Best start looking and asking and sweet talking a fairy lol, anyone know of a fairy with the tw cut?


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Isambard


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its jus getting hold of a decent trainwreck cut. Best start looking and asking and sweet talking a fairy lol, anyone know of a fairy with the tw cut?


Very bottom of the page. Not a cut but they say its a stable form of it.

https://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2&redirected=1&Itemid=2


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Very bottom of the page. Not a cut but they say its a stable form of it.
> 
> https://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2&redirected=1&Itemid=2









looks alright dunt it


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks quite similar to the Engineer, but not quite as fat looking, lovely all the same. We need something that doesn't turn it into an anorexic!! lol. Donnies Purple DOG perhaps!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

I think i have a cut of that at my mates waiting for the gasmen to shimmy. The gas is off today so could be happening fingers crossed


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Well they can't leave you without gas for long mate, so surely they are getting their swerve on! Fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah would of been nice if they had said something i just ran a bath full of cold water and nearly got in it ffs brrr


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

Livers has been in a jar for 3 days now and it is already smelling so lush. Extremely fruity indeed. A very intense not quite rotting fruit smell, but overly pungeant for any real fruit I know, lol. Looks like it will be another fave smoke to add to the list, aaaaaagggh, favourite smoke list overload!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Livers/ blues is defo one of my top 3 strains for smell and yumminess


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

well if it's like this after 3 days mate, it's only going to get yummier. Here was me going, right, leaving this to cure for at least 2 weeks before I touch it. Everytime I burped the jar thought the nugs just starting singing, "Skin us up, you know you can. Skin us up, you know you can"!!!!! so fuk it, taking th eplunge about to spark my first fatty of the day. Livers!!! Yumm.

Also made a fresh batch of Romulan quick rinse oil...currently evaporating in the greenhouse, lol. Seems like the bees are having a jolly old time in there,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 1, 2011)

How does Rom smoke? i just popped a seed along with another Livers cross.


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

hope your sitting down mr D, but dont worry if ur not u soon will be lol.


----------



## nickman (Jul 1, 2011)

wow those pics of the livers are great ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2011)

damn dstea your set up is like sooo super cool. a factory of fun! i cant seem to find who sells the engineers dream beans..?? me wants then badly. have you ever dipped your buds into the hot thc oil and coated them like a strawberry dipped in chocolate and then smoke em? ahah man that would be rad.
have a sunshiney weekend! Amber


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Also made a fresh batch of Romulan quick rinse oil...currently evaporating in the greenhouse, lol. Seems like the bees are having a jolly old time in there,


Well.......what happened? Still waiting for a smoke report.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn dstea your set up is like sooo super cool. a factory of fun! i cant seem to find who sells the engineers dream beans..?? me wants then badly. have you ever dipped your buds into the hot thc oil and coated them like a strawberry dipped in chocolate and then smoke em? ahah man that would be rad.
> have a sunshiney weekend! Amber


 Hmmmmm thats a good idea hehe what if we rolled said bud around in keif after the oil dip???? I wonder? 


curious old fart said:


> Well.......what happened? Still waiting for a smoke report.
> 
> 
> cof


That is the report lol not reporting back in is usually a good sign haha


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Hehe, not smoked it yet guys, still making my way through the last chunk. And as I said in the 6, I think this is probably about as wasted off weed/hash as I am going to get. This stuff actually tastes real nice as well imo (although my mate said he thought it didn't, but then he pulls his bong rips right down into the water (so the bong we were using yesterday was super clogged up. I done the same thing after, pulled the hit right through and got the same ganky taste (it was def bong residue!) Anyway, it's like super strong hash, real nice dark brown colour, and when you open it up it's super blonde inside....yummy. Hit through the bong you put the glass down. Exhale, stand for about 10 seconds and just get this rush right up through your whole being up unto the top of your cranium. It kind reminds me of one of those game show things where the chart is slowly moving up, getting higher, getting higher, nearly there....bang it explodes out the top of your fukkin head. WOW, I love this stuff for sheeze!!! I also love watching it bubble up when you heat it, oh it's sooo much fun, lol. I left my mate at the coffeeshop feeling super, and admitting he hadn't been as stoned since he ate 4 space cakes, or as someone who came into the shop called them, "Sky Cakes" lmao. I told him, I think those Sky Cakes are probably not as good as Space Cakes, I mean, if they only take you to the sky, what's the use in that, we all know Space is where it's at.

Off to feed and water (EDIT: the plants that is...). Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

morning mucker! and we doubted the quick rinse at first eh haha. so its a firm treble 20 then eh!? 

really cant wait to hear what you make of the livers. as westy said top 3 all time smokes for shiz. my number 1 or 2 i still wonder which i prefer psycho or livers. 

on the trainwreck ting, id really recommend subs qrazy train (he has a black trainwreck cut) i used the more wreck pheno to put with the cheese quake. they so far they seem TW dom. really stout big tall black mofo's. 

lookin like a lush day this side of the channel bru, off for a morning bongo in the yard methinks.

also btw you know DOG S1's were on the way  they should throw out a few flowers like last time right? guess well see in a couple of weeks. 

ttfn


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Wey aye lad, good to see you back from yet holibags. Hope you and the lass had a smashing time, loads of sun sea and....sangria, or is it something else. lol.

I had a joint of the livers yesterday and it was nice but I think I am being a tad impatient, lol. Giving it a few more days.

DOG S1 did somebody say, YAY!!!! 

Have a good one lad.

DST




Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning mucker! and we doubted the quick rinse at first eh haha. so its a firm treble 20 then eh!?
> 
> really cant wait to hear what you make of the livers. as westy said top 3 all time smokes for shiz. my number 1 or 2 i still wonder which i prefer psycho or livers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

oh, and the quick wash is the way lad deffo!!! The slow soak seems to melt you over a couple of days, the quick wash is just bang! right in yer face.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

The quick wash is ok if u have an ounce or so of bud to throw away. Not very economical if u using trim unless its like the trim from whodatnations mystery plant ( think i got it right,ius it whodatnations mystery plant that is absolutely covered in trichs?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

hahaha well we know who had an abundance of bud at his disposal eh  

sangria me hahaha nea chance lad. wouldn't poison brandy like that. the greek brandy was a bit rough like haha mattaxa they call it. yeah livers is nice off the bat but wait till it hits about 3-4 weeks its like nothing else. so silky sweet just thinking about it now im away for a quick bong.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

The Outdoor Posse. Sun is in and out like, well in and out things!

Def 3 girls, to the right, and two boys to the left. although the second from the left hasn't really given away much yet I am thinking it is also a male. ONe looks like a sativa leaning variety and the other a bit more of a hybrid/indica. And anyone looking for the first time, I am not 100% what these strains are, they were growing in my compost so could be anything from failed seeds that never germinated to seeds that escaped and got ran through the bubble bags (I compost my bubble) Anyway, without further gifawing.....























































Livers and CJ clones






Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice healthy looking plants D! A far cry from a couple of months ago when the wind whipped the dickens out of them. Do you treat them to keep the insects and critters off, I couldn't see any damage on the leaves. 

Nice pics of some outdoor bro, have yourself a good rest of the weekend!


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

Been finishing off this Casey Jones out in the greenhouse. Some nice hues coming through. I suppose I should have posted this on the 600 since everyone was going on about Purple...just put your girls in the cold, if they are indica you will get some purpling. A decent temp rage/drop of about 15degree c as well should do the trick super dooper. Anyway, though it was worth sharing.





















and you know what.....quick rinse, quite dark brown this time, mwahahaha.











Peace, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, is that a plate or a poster or something? Popped a cheque in the bank today so can order some thingywhatsit from ebay soonish  looks rather teempting, too easy to go way overboard with it though i reckon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

Livers now in seed form. what you think?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...prod_3629.html


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2011)

likeing the pertruding on that CJ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Livers now in seed form. what you think?
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...prod_3629.html


Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk...prod_3629.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry about that.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html


cheers geeze, it reads great.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> cheers geeze, it reads great.


Haha christ I had to laugh,,,,this guy puts subcool to shame! I could really have done with out all of the flowery superlatives in that description lmao. That's the type of claim to fame that would make me think twice about buying a product. Haven't heard of Underground before...they been around long?


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

so it's not a feminized livers cut, it's just a Livers crossed with Killerskunk. So basically not a Livers. 

The Deep Blue could in all essense also be called Livers or Blues then, hehe. Ah well, quite pricey as well


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

bump...no not you LGP and lil Bump
!!!


DST said:


> Been finishing off this Casey Jones out in the greenhouse. Some nice hues coming through. I suppose I should have posted this on the 600 since everyone was going on about Purple...just put your girls in the cold, if they are indica you will get some purpling. A decent temp rage/drop of about 15degree c as well should do the trick super dooper. Anyway, though it was worth sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> Haha, is that a plate or a poster or something? Popped a cheque in the bank today so can order some thingywhatsit from ebay soonish  looks rather teempting, too easy to go way overboard with it though i reckon


it's a taste wheel. I think I posted a scan of it on the 600 once.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

Ah i know what it is, thanks to that previous post that while back, but was just wondering where that was posted, or placed or what it's made or  Would be a wicked thing to have nicely incorporated into a kitchen in some sort of permenent fashion  and then you put a clock of sorts on it and depending what time of day you feel like cooking you gotta use the allocated flavours or tastes or whatnot  kitchen motivator of sorts, all to easy to start cooking the same things over and over.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

mmmmn, not sure I would like it to land on the Wet Dog section (which comes under OTHER) Also includes, Wet Cardboard, Yeast, Garlic, and Burnt Match....my wife doesn't even like Garlic which sounds about the only edible thing there, lol.

And I am sure I originally posted it in the 600.



DST said:


> Been finishing off this Casey Jones out in the greenhouse. Some nice hues coming through. I suppose I should have posted this on the 600 since everyone was going on about Purple...just put your girls in the cold, if they are indica you will get some purpling. A decent temp rage/drop of about 15degree c as well should do the trick super dooper. Anyway, though it was worth sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tip top toker said:


> Ah i know what it is, thanks to that previous post that while back, but was just wondering where that was posted, or placed or what it's made or  Would be a wicked thing to have nicely incorporated into a kitchen in some sort of permenent fashion  and then you put a clock of sorts on it and depending what time of day you feel like cooking you gotta use the allocated flavours or tastes or whatnot  kitchen motivator of sorts, all to easy to start cooking the same things over and over.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

loving the pics D, all 3 times . Like someone said (west?) I dig the protrusions. Very CJ looking. Man I might need to stay away from your thread while I'm not smoking. Makes me mouth water for a bowl.

Talking of garlic, there is this town in central california that REEKS of garlic. It's pretty much what they grow in the whole town... just reeks. I love it, roll down the windows when we get close and scoop in as much air into the car as possible. The garlic festival is at the end of this month, you still have time to make it, lol. Gilroy Garlic Festival


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

hahaha, being a narcissist this morning, may be I should bump the pics again, lol. 

Perhaps we should avoid that, I reckon my wife would rather go to a Cannabis Cup than a Garlic cup!!!! haha.

Hope you're good lad.

DST




jigfresh said:


> loving the pics D, all 3 times . Like someone said (west?) I dig the protrusions. Very CJ looking. Man I might need to stay away from your thread while I'm not smoking. Makes me mouth water for a bowl.
> 
> Talking of garlic, there is this town in central california that REEKS of garlic. It's pretty much what they grow in the whole town... just reeks. I love it, roll down the windows when we get close and scoop in as much air into the car as possible. The garlic festival is at the end of this month, you still have time to make it, lol. Gilroy Garlic Festival


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

mouthwatering casey D bru. and that bit of oil looks crude not quick wash!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it was a ninety second wash this time but dunt trust my mammary


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

T'was about 50-60 seconds, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

you must be racing through dope making the stuff tho D. not that your short a bud or two mind haha


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

just been using the stuff I no longer smoke...it's that or it'll sit there until the dawn of time.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you must be racing through dope making the stuff tho D. not that your short a bud or two mind haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

buried with your treasure like Tutankhamen  3011 they crack open the box and find you laid out bong in hand


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

I have had lots of questions relating to how much do you use, what do you get back etc, etc. And much to my stoniness I have never actually answered any of these questions. So today in honour of Don Gin and Ton's return from his holibags, I decided to hashify one of the bottles he was clinging onto when he visited my house. Some people opt for protection blankets (blankeys as my wife calls them) but Don, he went for a bottle with bud in it.

Anyway, the pics tell the story of what I do I think, of course any Q's and I will try and answer.









































I mix in the bigger bucket, that spoon is probably about the same age as me





then transfer for the last 10 minute mixing in the smaller bucket











10 Print "lah de dah, lah de dah, lah de dah";
20 Goto 10





Ran 3 times through the bag..then left to dry outside for the afternoon.





Final wieght at the end of the day (I think it will loose max another gram if that)






20 micron on the left, 160 micron on the right (you can tell)






Peace to the hashassins
DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice walkthrough. Felt like I was there with you. Looks a beautiful day there. That stuff on the left looks mighty tasty. Both do, but you know what I mean. Thanks for doing all that to share with us.


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

lol donny was smashed that night tho lol. prolly experiencing sticky hands much like u do on acid and end holding loads of stuff u dont need for no reason lol.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 5, 2011)

nice hash tutorial D! so roughly a fifth return of end product to start product. do you think if aggitating the stuff for longer or harder with some other object would create more or do you think it would be about the same? casey looks great!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

From speaking to Don and Mr West who both do the drill (i.e more aggitation) the problem with that is that the ice get's smashed up real quick. So I think it's probably a fine balance. But I would say a 1/5 to possibly higher ratios if you are using just bud. Trim I would say is different, but I will do a trim one as well.

Cheers LG, take it easy,

DST


----------



## malignant (Jul 5, 2011)

headband is awesome


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2011)

I think 20% is pretty good. I'd think that more weight and you'd be getting more plant matter. I mean the weed we grow is probably something around 20% thc, so that's about right yeah. When peeps run butane 20% is a good benchmark to hit, and that's extracting about as much as you can with the tane.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

HASHASSASSINS!!! stand UP! man hashifying the og is a brave move lmao good darts man. honoured bru! 

so do you ever do mix hash or just individual strains? next run i do i think i'll have a go with the wooden spoon. think it'll be a bit of a chore with the 5 gal bags but hey ho after sampling the less green hash you knock up i reckon its worth it.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

I am about to do a multi strain but with trim (and you know when you are going to get a good run, because when you take the trim out the freezer, it starts to instantly defrost and you then get these potent whiffs of ganja!!). This is Dried then frozen trim. Then I have a run to do with Frozen trim, so we can all see the ratios.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

I know those whiffs man! shit i use my second freezer as a meat/frozen trim store. all the meat in there smells of ganj. but thankfully it doesn't when it cooks or my lass would go spare. 

you know the dried frozen is going to spank the fresh for weight already tho eh!?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you know the dried frozen is going to spank the fresh for weight already tho eh!?


 I hope so, or there will be plenty hat sandwiches to munch on.


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it didn't start well, just as I had everything set up I get 3 phonecalls in a row. I am looking at the ice melting, the trim going mushy, and I am like, ffs. So I am speaking on the phone and rushing round putting things back in freezers and what not. Then that is over I try again and same again, phone. Ah well, just waitin gon the last run going through, but dinnae hold yer breathes.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

so was it disappointing cuz u was interrupted or cuz it was trim and not bud?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the fact that it went mushy while I was blabbing on the phone didn't help. From just over 100gram of trim I only got 5 gram of ice bubble back. The trime I used was a combo of sugar and fan leaves, but I wwas hoping for more, lol (as are we always!!!) It's a slightly darker harsh than the kush bubble.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont think u should expect too much from trim, recon 10% is all u can hope for or half that if ya multitasking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

these things are sent to try us D. still 2 gram shy of a farmers daughter is still a nice lump of shish.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye, mustn't grumble eh, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

[youtube]/v/R1kKRxsnVmE?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Art Zuid is an expo in Amsterdam with various sculptures and pieces of art. It's down in the South of the cities centre and runs along one of the main avenues there. It's about a 2 hours gig, but worth it...even in the rain.

Any questions let me know, these are just some of the examples.






this wasn't part of it but was in the Hilton car park and we thought it was cool






This was a set of sculputres depicting the moods of each months sunrise. (i like December!)



























This was called My Fathers Balcony and depicted a small village where the artists father lived, with his balcony looking down onto a square where there were various churches of all different religions, all living beside each other in peace and harmony...











Another favourite, the litte drawer where the heart should be can be opened and kids can leave messages or wishes in there....






Just awesome:






Anyone remember the postcard with the moustache painted on the Mona Lisa...same artist.






One of Dali's elephants...






Hope you enjoyed,

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

thought at first it was rizla packets but then i saw the burbury and realised it was bits of cloth lol. Very cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

love the golden turtle. a pigmy version for the living room would be a treat.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love the golden turtle. a pigmy version for the living room would be a treat.


You should open a gift shop there selling minatures. Could make a killing I tell thee


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

i need to get whatever the guy who made the sunrise scultpures is smoking on! must be some fire to think of that shit haha! i agree with Don the turtle was great and the elephant would be second best haha.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Art Zuid is an expo in Amsterdam with various sculptures and pieces of art. It's down in the South of the cities centre and runs along one of the main avenues there. It's about a 2 hours gig, but worth it...even in the rain.
> 
> Any questions let me know, these are just some of the examples.
> 
> ...


had to bump since i changed pages


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

AWESOME ART SHOW!!!!!!!!! thanks for posting the pictures D!! loved it!!! 
I recently saw a show at my local modern art museum by Nick Cave. The costume that you show reminds me of his work... 
Check him out..
http://www.seattleartmuseum.org/exhibit/interactives/NickCave/index.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

[youtube]R2F_hGwD26g[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sure one of those Soundsuits would go with my sneakers, lol. Very cool Ambs, I'll forward that onto my good lady as well.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> AWESOME ART SHOW!!!!!!!!! thanks for posting the pictures D!! loved it!!!
> I recently saw a show at my local modern art museum by Nick Cave. The costume that you show reminds me of his work...
> Check him out..
> http://www.seattleartmuseum.org/exhibit/interactives/NickCave/index.html


I've got a whole load of pics so will select a few more for the next art show, lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

what I loved about his sculptures (oh, December was my favourite, lol) was that if you look close you can see all the marks as he has made the sculpture using his fingers to get the right texture and bring life to them, it's amazing, I just went around matching my fingers to his finger marks, wish I had taken a close up now, doh.


littlegrower2004 said:


> i need to get whatever the guy who made the sunrise scultpures is smoking on! must be some fire to think of that shit haha! i agree with Don the turtle was great and the elephant would be second best haha.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

haha is the fourth pic of the sculptures december? i read the sign and it said stupidity of december so that was my pick haha. i guess knowing and seeing all the effort of hand sculpting the piece would make it much more interesting. plus it shows all the hard work he put into it which is always worth it in the art world.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 7, 2011)

looks like 2 has snails. u gunna race them lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

hahahaha, that's funny LGP. Shame, I already started smoking the shtuff, lol. We will never know the fastest.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> hahahaha, that's funny LGP. Shame, I already started smoking the shtuff, lol. We will never know the fastest.


Looking at that gear the word "fastest" dosen't enter the equation. lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a wee update to get your teeth into......

Deep Purple Querkle F2 - available in seed form - regulars.





















DOG kush:

















Chillberry Kush: showing fanny hairs, best get a clone done soon, lol.













Exo clones:






Exo fan leave with double serrations - vegging outdoors (the white is residue from mite solution)





And said beasty in full....






Indoor Exo cheese, about 1 plus week in flower.





And a pic of it's double serrations, for all those double serration lovers...






Clones: CJ, Livers, DOG






Enjoy and have a greet weekend.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 8, 2011)

Boy plants look Awsome D... Really doing a nice Job.
So whats on tap for the weekend in the Dam D?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Hem, Not sure mate, probably a quiet one to be honest. According to Mr West, and from looking out my window looks like it may be pi$$in it down all weekend...which will please my wife no end, another weekend of her asking when we will be moving to South Africa..haha. Cheers for stopping by and you have yerself a good one mate. peace, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2011)

available in regulars   everyting irie


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

hows that fishin line holding up Donny, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

that exo leaf is huge  much bigger than any of mine and its been vegging for 10 weeks or something lol  looking lovely as always bro


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 8, 2011)

hey D how long did you say you put your clones in water before dipping and putting in rooting medium?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

20 minutes at least....but don't ask my advise, I have killed more clones in the last month than I can remember, lol. That has passed now though, looks like all the Exo Snips I took are rooting fine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2011)

ive been killin a shitload of clones recently, not because they died on me, but i just got tired of waiting for them to root. im trying hard to see why my last house i had like almost 100% cloning success. and then i remembered i had them sitting atop a floro tube, u think clones need some heat up under em to get em goin ?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive been killin a shitload of clones recently, not because they died on me, but i just got tired of waiting for them to root. im trying hard to see why my last house i had like almost 100% cloning success. and then i remembered i had them sitting atop a floro tube, u think clones need some heat up under em to get em goin ?


yeah i watched a good youtube vid about cloning and they recommended warmth underneath


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2011)

thc, im going to try putting the floro back under then. see if they root a lil faster. like i said they are not dying, but they will be alive under my dome for like 20 days.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2011)

I've noticed the roots of my clones grow to the side that is next to the 400w transformer. Some warmth is needed (90 max), but too much will burn the young roots.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Aye Aye Jock, How's trick's! cant wait to get a look at all the action over the past few, Im sure there's alot to see in 'Da Club'.
They should make a " Hall of Fame " For the veteran's that have been around a while. The general help, advice and frienship is second to none, folk's like yourself, Mr. West, D,GnT, ect.. ect.... 

Peace bro 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey peeps, I totally agree, normally my clone box sits atop of a radiator but what with it being summer all the heat comes from the top so is not really helping, makes it quite a dry humidity in the box. I have been trying to leave water, spray etc.

Peace to you too Cinders lad.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Ive found i have better results if the heat comes from the top wen doing clones, them heated props jus dry everything dry. I have 100% success when i do my clones under my 250w veg hps. I also like to take my clones with a good couple or three nodes making the cut on the node at 45° with a couple of grooves to stop airlock. Also if i presoak my jiffys with a mild feed.


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2011)

What up d?, still the man i see.

Dog kush and a dollop of that dirty black sludge for the win!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Does it not rain in So Africa hehe 

Morning D Man what happenin! Trying to get caught up a bit, take a couple of days off from here and there's like 10 threads I need to read lol. Great shots of the sculpters, wow is that even a word, I liked that a lot. Been missing some culture as of late need to take a road trip somewhere : !). 

Hey do you have more than one DOG pheno? Just asking as I was looking at your girl and I thought you had said you had the same one as me. I flipped one of mine a couple of days ago and 4 more are all ready to go in with the run next weekend. 

Lemon Qleaner is the flavor of the morgen in the Cave,,,this cut beat out subs Vortex for potency. Seems to be what I reach for lately when I not smoking my sour kush doggy DOG lol. Later bro !


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey ghb, thanks for stopping by, you still making that trip to Amsterdam at some point?

HC, well I think my wife just thinks it is constantly sunny in S-Africa, and forgets they also have a winter, especially in Cape Town. The thing that get her is that our summers are so gash. And no, I am only running 1 DOG pheno at the moment. It has the stretch like the OG Kush, fat buds like the OG and Headband, and a very diesel smell with deeper earthy tones to the smoke as well as the fuel from the diesel. Rather scrumptious really.

Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey peeps, I totally agree, normally my clone box sits atop of a radiator but what with it being summer all the heat comes from the top so is not really helping, makes it quite a dry humidity in the box. I have been trying to leave water, spray etc.
> 
> Peace to you too Cinders lad.
> 
> DST


Ive got a foot n half small floro strip light, plastic and i sit the prop on top. But i know what you mean by it getting all dry in there when the temp's around it go up. It seem's to work out allright for me, but sometimes spry with Formulex every couple day's.

I'll catch you through the week mate, Get you a snap of the bairn bro.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

yah, mini Cinders, send me it by email. The wife said congrats btw!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 10, 2011)

Afternoon m8. I'm going to be taking clones for the first time ever. Do I just cut them, dip them in the purple gel stuff(clonex I think) and stick them in a root riot cube. Any tips to improve my sucess rate


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Afternoon m8. I'm going to be taking clones for the first time ever. Do I just cut them, dip them in the purple gel stuff(clonex I think) and stick them in a root riot cube. Any tips to improve my sucess rate


After the cut, scrape off the top layer of the stem and let them soak in water for at least 20 minutes before dipping in the rooting gel.

 
cof


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

it's really that simple.....

some people snip the ends of the fans leaves to concentrate growth into the root, this is optional.


curious old fart said:


> After the cut, scrape off the top layer of the stem and let them soak in water for at least 20 minutes before dipping in the rooting gel.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing i allway's queationed was where the best place to cut was. I was shown years ago to take a branch that's starting ti get interchanging ( zig-zag ) nodes, and cut the 45 through the node's. And i get good result's this way, but would'nt be the first time ive snipped in- between nodes.
Like D said its really simple. Most people usually take twice as many clone's than they need, thinking about success rate and end up finding the nearly all take. 

I'm more than confident you'll get them going bill. All the best man.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/cloning_guide.php 
Heres a guide to successful cloning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys, going to be trying it tonight


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

I killed a male today if anyone is interested. IT amazes me at how vigorous some males can be. This Cheese Surprise clone was only starting to show signs a couple of days ago. I looked in today and full on sausage factory. It was a stretchy fucker though so got the malky big time. I kept it's younger brother who is a stout little chap. May be get him out to stud on something if his structure turns out well. Which reminds me again, must clone the bloody Chillberry before I am having to clone a bud!

Peace and chicken mayo toasties!!

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2011)

yes, im always interested when a male gets killed. I didnt have the balls to kill mine..lol.. they got transplanted in the woods.. 2 weeks later the vigourous bastards are still alive and greener than ever.. with NO tlc at all. they are on a very wet loose slope bearly planted fully in with some moldy wet piles of decomposing stinky grass feeding them.....................good luck with your chillberry cloning.. peace and headless chicken toasties..out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes, im always interested when a male gets killed. I didnt have the balls to kill mine..lol.. they got transplanted in the woods.. 2 weeks later the vigourous bastards are still alive and greener than ever.. with NO tlc at all. they are on a very wet loose slope bearly planted fully in with some moldy wet piles of decomposing stinky grass feeding them.....................good luck with your chillberry cloning.. peace and headless chicken toasties..out


 lol, your gonna pollinate evrybody elses outdoor within a 2 mile radius.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, your gonna pollinate evrybody elses outdoor within a 2 mile radius.


Too funny T!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2011)

NICE BUDS man!

[youtube]PwuEo4y5luk[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Yah, I got OG babies. One is my OG Kush seed, which is actually Bagseed from some of DNA genetics own grown OG Kush stock from I think about 4-5 years ago, I am never 100%. I bought that and the Headband from the Grey Area and with the seeds I got from those initial bagseeds plants that had been cloned on, the DOG was created. I went on holiday a year ago and unfortunately due to various things happening while I was away the OG kush clone from the DOGs Mum was dead when I returned. As you can imagine I was pretty fukking bummed since there was a limited number of seeds and only a couple of the chiefs on RIU were sent a seed so I tried again and to my horror the seed didn't grow. (it's still in a pot and I pray it may come up one day yet..) But this little baby went into a paper towel and within 24 hours was sticking its leg out the shell, and within another 36 hours had it's little head above ground. The other OG Kush seed which I was given to grow to see if it came to anything also came good and popped up just behind it's older sister!(I hope - although if either of them are male I will shit a brick with excitement). Anyway, can you tell I have just smoked half a XOCheese joint, lol. I am thinking they should call it XOCheese as it reminds me of nice cognac, lol.
Well anyway, I'll stop gobbing off and shpw the pics eh. 2 little dots in some earth, lol....no premature ejac's now!!






And this is an XO cheese by all accounts (Mr west, it will take a while for you to live this one down lad, lol) Actually I did want to say, I looked at Dons livers and it looks nothing like this (or it def has it's subtle differences)
















And the DPQ I chopped today - more pics on the 600.






All the XO clones seem to have taken, the Chillberry kush to the left top and underneath that a little runt Livers clone that was so small I really didn't think it would do anything. It went totally gank all over and then started to grow little green leaves. So you never know.






And the OG kiddies and CJ, Livers, and DOG clones.






BOLO Kush Lolling around like a lolling around thing does...








And that's all I had time for today folks.

Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 13, 2011)

the bolo looks great! glad to hear the OG seeds still worked out for you. bolo was one of integras right?


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

Well then that settles it, I was wrong in my first statement and everything is as it should be?


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Correct LG, that was indeed one of Integra's (hope he's a-ight!) Looks like I am going to have to reveg it, or hope the last seed is female and viable, however a male from it would also be nice. It's got a real nice earth kush flavour and smell to it, not quite a potent as the OG kush but nice all the same.


littlegrower2004 said:


> the bolo looks great! glad to hear the OG seeds still worked out for you. bolo was one of integras right?





mr west said:


> Well then that settles it, I was wrong in my first statement and everything is as it should be?


I was just thinking that the Livers just has a much darker hue to the colouring. I know they both have the purpling fan leafe stems, but more so on the livers from what I see, and the exo def has a slightly different gree. It's so bloody hard to tell since they both reek (although I do think in growth it's easier with that stinky fruity smell from the blues). Based on what I have heard from you lot that is, haha, and from the grow and vegging I have done so far with them. but from this uk clone only amatuer, I think you got a case of the stoned heebeejeebees and thought they were mixed up....or not, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

Think it was wen u said the guy at the grey area said the livers smelt cheesey lmao, twas that that planted the seed of doubt


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Anything that smells slightly rank gets called cheese here I think, lol. Livers does has similar whiffs to it, but I still think of it as more rotten fruit than the sour milky stench of the xo.

anyhoo, must go to bed, wife has an early start, not that it really matters since I always get up hours before her. Goedenavond en welterusten. DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

nernight mate sweet dreams and all that lol, like ya gonna dream much ya stoner lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2011)

hahah try having livers psychosis and cheese in the same tent. fun and games aplenty lol. besides, far be it from me to criticise anyone's labeling lol

good crack on the beans a popping man! i bet you were doing a jig when you saw those little taps . next cross going to be the vsop cheese then?

have a good one man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> next cross going to be the vsop cheese then?


I like Cheese XIII... you could charge $200 a gram.  I made a bartender chuckle once when I was at a party with an open bar. I asked if I could have a shot of the stuff in the fancy bottle (louis xiii). He just grinned and said I could pay for that one. $150 I believe it was for a shot, lol.

EDIT: Reading about the saga of the OG seeds, I feel very lucky indeed.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 14, 2011)

DPQ looks awsome D great Job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I like Cheese XIII... you could charge $200 a gram.  I made a bartender chuckle once when I was at a party with an open bar. I asked if I could have a shot of the stuff in the fancy bottle (louis xiii). He just grinned and said I could pay for that one. $150 I believe it was for a shot, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Reading about the saga of the OG seeds, I feel very lucky indeed.


 god booze is good booze.  dont think ive gone that far though


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Dinnae fret, the threads not dead, thought it would be wise to announce a great new collective that has started www.breedersboutique.com that is selling some cool new genetics, some I am sure you may recognise. It's also going to be set up for people to sell their own wears through it, seed or garden related products. 

Done some repotting and general tarting around in the garden today. I also started off the vertical-scrog that I have been planning on the exodus cheese and slung that into the cab to do it's thing.

Some pics,

this was the top of the pot - roots manouvere!





side





pre screen










Bzzzzzzz





I only realised after when uploading the pic that you can hardly see the screen, hahaha, anyway, pulled all that needed pulled, through the squares and there you go. v-scrog.






My two OG-kushes. This is 2 weeks ago, the flash really has washed them out, they are a real dark green, honest indjians!

The seed donated by the Guy at the Grey Area. we'll call it GOG Kush





And this is the one I am really holding out for, my own bag seed from some bomb OG Kush from about5 years ago from DNA genetics stock (their actual weed that i bought from a shop - some of you may know the story).






And that was that. Back to making dinner.

Laters,

peace and nae pumkins (well not tonight) DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

crikey your a busy man D. 

healthy brute that exo man, your going to fall in love with that for sure.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

There's nothing like veggin your girls under the 6 in the sky. She is a looker for sure, and smells real old skool...even if i do say so myself.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

thats cuz the smell of old school was the smell of cheese.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

a spades a spade Mr west eh, lol. We never had cheese where I came from though, so something gives. Similar smells were coming from weeed in different places. Anyway, the plant itself has a very rich smell to it. I like that smell more than the sickly smell. So fingers crossed for the vscrog.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

I call a spade a shovel. I didnt start smoking pot till 89 and that was mostly hash. I went to dam through the ninetys and that had a slightly difrent smell, jus as skunky but not cheese. Anyway ive been bed since then lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2011)

just to think i was only a young toddler and you were rollin up skins. lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just to think i was only a young toddler and you were rollin up skins. lol.


so was my girlfriend lol, well she was born in 89 lol


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2011)

1985 was the year I bust my MJ cherry, I was with some friends I worked with at the time (a milk round) we went down to this guys house, his folks where out. We skinned up a couple of joints and I had maybe 3 tokes on one joint. then we all lay on the floor and covered our heads with this big blanket. One of the lads blewback one of the joints and I had to stay under this blanket until someone else woosed out. Man did I sleep that night. I was up at 4:30 am, then off to school for 9:00 till 3, hahaha. Sleeping was done mainly at school in those days, lol. But fuk them, I can still write letters after my name if I so choose!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah me too esq


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2011)

i burst mine with a j full of red hairs with a nice jewish girl in central new jersey.
back in the 80's too.  Love your bud porn dude!
[youtube]yPtpiKs17fw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, those nice Jewish girls get everywhere oi vey!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> so was my girlfriend lol, well she was born in 89 lol


I was only 2 haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha Doc , I missed the "with a j full of red hairs" the first time I read your sentence. Case of wishful thinking I'm sure  

Hey, I'll be in touch with you in a day or so about what I had mentioned to you a couple of weeks ago. Have a good one!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that you making more dodgy hook ups with the ladies HC? what a string vest, lmao. j/k.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

haha no just doing what I was asked to do...spread the Romulan love around the world! cough cough while their still free hehe

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/men/article3013571.ece


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

I am married, but I do have a dirty side (all in the past of course)
Short song, short update...
[youtube]QBwVh0FYXls&NR=1[/youtube]

Hello little lieveheersbeestje,






Mmmmn, there's a sniff of male bollox around here......





"Honey! Pass me that mutha fukkin axe"! Timber mofo.






Awwwww. Nog eentje!






i want to be inside that water droplet, swimming around!






Peace and puddles,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure which pics I like best D. The vert scrog is looking nice. Love that 'flat' plant look. It will be cool to see another 'sheet of buds'. Nice bugs too... they's good luck.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2011)

DST said:


> i want to be inside that water droplet, swimming around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what living in A-dam is all about?


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Indeed it is cof, I cycled up the road yesterday in a tropical rain storm, at one section in the road the water was up to the side of the car doors, haha. Bike lanes being higher up so I was cycling along about 30km absolutely drenched but free from puddles you sink into. It's so nice with the warm water, different story when it's freezing though.

I also posted the wrong song, what a douche. it was supposed to be this yin.
[youtube]-GszMe9mI1U[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 21, 2011)

I remember my little cousin used to play smoov v in my car long time ago.... 
..northern cali stuff..... not bad...

Actually i really like that ...
Especially after a nice blunt a lou...
Lates.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

lol, you got a funny way cheeze, I am obviously behind you Cali boys with the tunes, but sheee-it, your top mofo rap stars still be smoking ma home grown bru!!! lmao.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah that's way cool...now all you have to do D is to get them to incorporate it into one of their songs and the DOG will be immortalized! The band Phish did it with my friend Nector


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

world wide domination within a year bru! 

sounds like Adam is fast turning into Venice 

I bought 2 new stringers just last month, my missus hates them. they give you a right dodgy fishnet tan though


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

The DOG in a Cypress Hill song, now that would be cool, I'll need to try and get my mate to suggest that, either that or get him to text me when they arrive back. Doubt that'll ever happen, but we can dream.

Phish have been into the Grey Area loads as well. Got a few pics of the band up in there toking away.

Well it's a sort of overcast, sun peaking out every 10 minutes type of day here. We'll see what happens...cheers guys, peace, D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol, you gotta catch snoop next time he is over there. that would be a nice co-sign snoop dogg smoking DOG.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 22, 2011)

I smoked out chappele once...lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

Years ago we met Dean Gaffney out in town one time and invited him back for a smoke lmao, what a pussy he had a whitey ten mins after getting back lmao. Wellard could smoke more lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Years ago we met Dean Gaffney out in town one time and invited him back for a smoke lmao, what a pussy he had a whitey ten mins after getting back lmao. Wellard could smoke more lol


how do you get a whitey? what is it? is it fun?lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

doc when u whitey u over do it, like when u ate 2 much hash, u tend to turn a shade of white (pale) or even green (then normaly sick lol)

u serious about dean gaffney bro?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how do you get a whitey? what is it? is it fun?lol


No Dr. A whitey with just hash or weed is not good. In fact really bad experience. If you have been drinking and then smoke - a whitey is almost justified. U CAN DEAL WITH IT. Just weed, really not good. U must have been there


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember my first whitey.... If there is any smoker out there that hasn't thrown a whitey then your time will definitely cone hahaha I reckon everyone must throw at least one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2011)

i puked once on hash cookies.(like las mentioned) it was one of the most horrifing experiences of my life. I though i would have to be committed to an insane asylum. I almost called for an ambulance. yeah,,thankfully i finally puked my brains out. no more eating hash for me.. i cant even eat canna butter anymore either. im pretty darn sure im allergic to it after multiple tests..hehehh. just a little tiny bit puts me in a coma for 3 days. 
have a wonderful weekend you guys!!! happy medicating!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah doc thats an official whitey


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

morning mr dst you alright this fine day?.
loving the outdoor girls, shame about the bollocks, you haven't even maximised your legal grow by having fem seeds, tut tut.

i'm actually surprised your strain hasn't been named in a rap song yet, dog kush would fit in at any aftershow party i'm sure



everythings looks lovely as always.
how did the feminised exodus turn out?


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

hash cakes are a no go for me either first bit of the buzz great feels like ur comin up on class n then a complete brain melt heart jumpin outa ur chest type of buzz subd mate ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> doc when u whitey u over do it, like when u ate 2 much hash, u tend to turn a shade of white (pale) or even green (then normaly sick lol)
> 
> u serious about dean gaffney bro?


lol, why lie bout it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol, why lie bout it


Just had a 10min laughing fit wae my bro. Dean Gaffney. Just saying his name makes me giggle. When he left Eastenders he signed on the brew.lol


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Who the fuk is Dean Gaffney, lol. The last time I watched Eastenders Dirty Den was still in it...

I had a good old smoke with Bones Thugs and Harmony in my local bar, haha. I was totally blasted and we ended up playing pool with them. Oasis also come into one of my local bars when they are playing in Amsterdam....and it's Noel Gallagher who is the knob, Liam is just a normaly scally lad.

For sure, you don't get your wings until you have thrown a Whitey. And remember children, don't Drink and Fly!!! And if you do, make sure you do them both at the same time. Otherwise those helicopters be coming into land.

Better go off and fee the bairns.

Laters, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would have loved to have smoke with the Bone thugs man you are a lucky guy.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

I am not really into the Bone Thugs thing, but they were real nice guys. I think there's probably a whole load of singers, stars that are just normal peeps really. I also had a drink with Travis after the Paul Weller concert, again, all great guys. I didn't even know who they were, lol. It was my mate who was like, that's Travis over there, go over and blag us some tickets, they are playing here tomorrow. I was like, eh! who are they, are you sure? Anyway, I done the schoolgirl thing and went over and said "My mate said that you guys are Travis, sorry, I don't even know who you are..." Straight up they were like, it's all good, have a drink, blah blah. Then they asked us, if we wanted our names on the guest list. Pitched up the next night thinking, are these blokes for real, and fair play, two names on said list!! They were pretty good live as well.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I would have loved to have smoke with the Bone thugs man you are a lucky guy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to play in a band called Jackknife. We were pretty decent, kinda trippy dance music, lots of effects and catchy beats and riffs. We had an acoustic number that I wrote called Walking in the Sun. Travis ripped it off. Moral of the story, Copyright your shit.lol

Dean Gaffney was the wee ugly rat that always had a big Al'get u wae him. Greasy hair with bad spots


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

everytime I click on my thread I giggle at this, here we go again, hehehehehehehe.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how do you get a whitey? what is it? is it fun?lol





supersillybilly said:


> I used to play in a band called Jackknife. We were pretty decent, kinda trippy dance music, lots of effects and catchy beats and riffs. We had an acoustic number that I wrote called Walking in the Sun. Travis ripped it off. Moral of the story, Copyright your shit.lol
> 
> Dean Gaffney was the wee ugly rat that always had a big Al'get u wae him. Greasy hair with bad spots


It's funny, I've invented loads of things, until I find out they have already been invented....i guess in the music biz it does happen though.

And I still have no clue who you are talking about, hehe. I am going to google it right now.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 24, 2011)

Your right I prob ripped him off.lol My cloning didny go so well m8. Only 1 survived out the 6 I done. Got a new contact though who sells White Rhino clones, rooted for a 5 spot. Canny grumble at that.

I had a giggle at the whitey thing aswel. Its a right good laugh if its someone else but when the shoes on the other foot.......different story


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

ok, i know who he is now, I thought this was funny.
http://www.justramit.co.uk/justramit-146.htm


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

what happened to them? Sometimes they can flop over and start to wilt, I just pull them back out of the soil, re-snip, pop em in some distilled water and let them get back to feeling normal, then try again. Ach well, better luck next time (you should try it again, it'll come eventually lad)


supersillybilly said:


> Your right I prob ripped him off.lol My cloning didny go so well m8. Only 1 survived out the 6 I done. Got a new contact though who sells White Rhino clones, rooted for a 5 spot. Canny grumble at that.
> 
> I had a giggle at the whitey thing aswel. Its a right good laugh if its someone else but when the shoes on the other foot.......different story


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 24, 2011)

"For years everyone was waiting for the heart wrenching storyline in which Willard contracted rabies and tore Robbie's throat out in the middle of the market."

This made me giggle


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 24, 2011)

DST said:


> what happened to them? Sometimes they can flop over and start to wilt, I just pull them back out of the soil, re-snip, pop em in some distilled water and let them get back to feeling normal, then try again. Ach well, better luck next time (you should try it again, it'll come eventually lad)


 
Dunno what happened. This new guy I got hooked up with says to just let him know 2 weeks in advance when I need the clones. 30 clones for £150. Thats well cheaper than seeds and alot less hassel than doing it yourself.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

With clones come bugs, diseases and other shizzle ya dinnae want in yer garden, but yeh, they can be a lot less hassle. Perhaps make up a small bucket of solution and dip them clones when you get them.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 24, 2011)

from what i gather clones are an advanced technique....
Ive had some battles with clones..seeds are way easier....
The whole transition causes major stess on a cut... and will leave it suseptable to disease....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 24, 2011)

My whole op is runs off cuttings. If the cuts don't root I'm fooked lol. Got a bubblecloner going at the moment that I have had 100% success with so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

hahah aint had a whitey in a long long time. these days i pace the smoke with the drink. too much of one afore the other = spin out. sometimes i like it though haha.especially if there's a line of nose bag in the mix. i like the general malaise of being trolleyed on various things. sadly its the most dangerous way to do things but hey ho. 

your lucky being in Adam D bru, you get all the big acts on the doorstep and in your local coffeeshop/boozer! an ex of mine many moons ago won a competition to meet jusrassic 5. sadly we were away at a festival when she got the email to say and we missed them. I could have cried. i reckon charlie tuna n the boys would be good to chief a doob with. 

laters bru


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Heya D! Ya singing the Beatles song here comes the sun yet?? Or has the Dam just floated away : ?)

Just wanted to let you know that my son visited Scotland on his European tour haha, I mean trip last week. He's bringing back a rock from the east coast, where some of our ancestors came from. Thought that was cool. Incidently he was in the Sweden when that insane crusader nazi fuck murdered all of those people. I wasn't sure at the time if he was in Norway or not. Pops was a bit worried for a while lol.

Have a good one my friend!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey HC,

Pretty fukked up that guy eh!! what is going on with people in our world.

So what part of Scotland? I am originally East Coast as well, I've got my family tree going right back to the clan, crofters, fisherman on the whole, which is may be why I am quite happy in the garden. I would love me a little spot back up the Highlands of Scotland, probably when we retire though.

Today was a bit of a drier day, but overcast and damp in the air....was raining last night as well. Man, it's getting kind of boring now, lol.

Take it easy bru.

DST



Highlanders cave said:


> Heya D! Ya singing the Beatles song here comes the sun yet?? Or has the Dam just floated away : ?)
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my son visited Scotland on his European tour haha, I mean trip last week. He's bringing back a rock from the east coast, where some of our ancestors came from. Thought that was cool. Incidently he was in the Sweden when that insane crusader nazi fuck murdered all of those people. I wasn't sure at the time if he was in Norway or not. Pops was a bit worried for a while lol.
> 
> Have a good one my friend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Was doing some research in this old house of mine a few years ago.....I know what street and number house that my third greatgrandfather lived in near York lol in the early 1800s before he emmigrated to the highest mountain peak here, a few miles from my house. There was only a couple of lines that I could find about THEIR ancestors living on the east coast of Scotland in the 1500s and something about living in a castle there. That's all I know for now but there are still a few old trunks in the attic that I haven't gone through hehe. Oh and the first name was William and that name continues today. Sooo...east coast is the best I can do 

Later man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey HC,
> 
> Pretty fukked up that guy eh!! what is going on with people in our world.
> 
> ...


 
Where u fae likes. lol


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Families fae Leith bud, I grew up mainly in Fife (well I don't think I've grown up yet, but ye ken what a mean eh!) but moved to the lovely Eastend o' Glasgow and honed ma Weedgie patter for about 10 years n'all. Most people don't have a clue what part of Scotland I come from when they hear my accent. My Gran always gave me a hard time when I moved to Glasgow for sounding too Weedgie! hahaha. Bless her.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

i been around the lowlands a bit d, up the top a bit but not as much, inverness was the furthest i went from home lol  would be interesting 2 hear ur accent as i got mates from ur old area (kinda) and a couple from glasgow "smoky beard" we call one of them his accent is broad as u like took us around town after a good smoke up in one of the tower blocks quite close 2 town


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

how about a mix between Sean Connery, Ewan McGregor, and Spud from Trainspotting, lmao.......

Sounds like you were probably either in Govan or Springburn which both have tall flats close to the centre. I use to work in Springburn, right bonny place, lol.



las fingerez said:


> i been around the lowlands a bit d, up the top a bit but not as much, inverness was the furthest i went from home lol  would be interesting 2 hear ur accent as i got mates from ur old area (kinda) and a couple from glasgow "smoky beard" we call one of them his accent is broad as u like took us around town after a good smoke up in one of the tower blocks quite close 2 town


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> how about a mix between Sean Connery, Ewan McGregor, and Spud from Trainspotting, lmao.......


hehehe.... sounds about right D. I'm always surprised when I hear your voice, lol. I forget how... uh... distinct your accent is. Takes me about 30 seconds to get used to it before I start understanding anything, hahaha.

Makes me wonder how my california accent sounds to you.

EDIT: And thank you worlds for the advise on those UK plants. I guess I owe you some Brai (sp?).


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

No worries lad, come around and Braai here anytime!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

springburn sounds familiar but we did a "tour" of the "nice" parts of town had a little look at the west end at night and all that. it was slightly to the east of the town if that helps?


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

May be it was the Red Road flats? I think they are being demolished now, or have been.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning Pal. Im almost in settled the new gaff, just waiting on getting the Sky-man oot.
Just up doing some Duties lol. I borrowed one of they daft dongles the now, but its murder man! 

Hope to get back on track soooooon mucker. I trust all's good 

Cinder's


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

All is well, glad to hear from you bru.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Pal. Im almost in settled the new gaff, just waiting on getting the Sky-man oot.
> Just up doing some Duties lol. I borrowed one of they daft dongles the now, but its murder man!
> 
> Hope to get back on track soooooon mucker. I trust all's good
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

glad to be back. ( i think, thats me back anyhow lol ). So what's new brother? Got anything new in the works ? The only good thing bout being off the board's for a wee while is seeing all the changes in the grow's. you'll have to excuse the on-off caper. ' Got me hand's full '


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

DTS how's your girls doing? I have a journal of my own. fell free to check it out and leave comments, questions on my thread and I will respond to them.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Cinders, not much changed here. I just bought a whole load of new stuff for my ventilation system but due to this and that I haven't had much of a chance to change anything.

However feel free to check out www.breedersboutique.com a new adventure!

Hi Toolage, the girls are doing great thanks. Just going off to water and feed them in a minute. Will stop by and check your thread my bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Sure, i noticed the new link on Westy's thread. I;ll get a peek while ive got the chance.

Look's good bro.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's some pics from the morning feed. God dam it my baby OG Kush is playing up something terrible (I am sure Cinders is use to babses playing up, hehe)
Anyway, some pics fur ya.

Look what was out this morning....no not the pigeon (he's here every morning) I am talking about the sun - WOOHOOO!!!!






Chillberry Kush





















DPQ:











Exo cheese:


























Peace, DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking very good. How far along are they?

I think I might be turning my back on CFLs since I found out how low wattage the MH and HPS bulbs and ballasts can get. TBH I think anyone that is growing with CFLs that you can buy at the same wattage as a MH or HPS should ditch the CFLs. Not even 12 hours later from when I started up my MH for my plants they seem to really love it over CFLs.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Well the Cheese ones are nearly done-ish.
The chillberry is 12/12 straight from seed, so it'll finish when it finishes (maybe another 6 weeks)
And the Big Exo vertical scrog has just been flipped the last week to 12/12

In my experience Toolage, "hid" wins over "cfl" most times.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks really nice. Because I am using low wattage lights would you recommend me using a 35w MH light with my 70w HPS when I start my flowering area?

I also got a couple update pics of what they look like now from under 12 hours of the new light.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was a cfl grower before I got my hps. I used to get ok yields off the cfls and was worried about heat and other issues that cone with hps bulbs. I bit the bullet and bought a 400 and then upgraded to a 600. Never been happier lol


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with Willy, I would go out and get at least a 400w. You will not regret it, and the power consumption is not going to be that much more than using all of those individual lights.
To give you an example, a 400w usually has around 40-45000 lumens, and a 600w has around 90,000 lumens.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 28, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I was a cfl grower before I got my hps. I used to get ok yields off the cfls and was worried about heat and other issues that cone with hps bulbs. I bit the bullet and bought a 400 and then upgraded to a 600. Never been happier lol


I might end up buying a 35w HPS and MH and use a 35w HPS with the veg and a 35w MH with the flowering area. My seedlings look alot happier now so if anything I might drop the 70w MH to 35s and use 35s for veg, cooltube them and have them almost right ontop of the plants.



DST said:


> I agree with Willy, I would go out and get at least a 400w. You will not regret it, and the power consumption is not going to be that much more than using all of those individual lights.
> To give you an example, a 400w usually has around 40-45000 lumens, and a 600w has around 90,000 lumens.


I know a guy that is running a 400w but the heat that I can feel the heat it gives off and the size of the bulb is to big. for the area.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

D thats what i was gonna ask ya, jack parrow or breedersboutique?


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

hahaha, yeh, I been meaning to change that....hold on a min..brb. (if I can figure it oot.)


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

lol thats better in more spams mwahahahaha!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

DAMN! d'st you got some really stinkin hot bud pRon there!i could wet my pants..lol Im right on schedule with you dude, the sun has just made an appearance over here as well after a long dark rainy strech. im so fuckinhappy i could shit my pants.lol....this summer has been so rotten but im hoping things will take a turn for both YOu and I! 
Breeders Boutique has some or the most incredible mouth watering strains and the pictures of the beautiful buds are super delicious.  i cant wait for the exodus cheese to pack on the pounds. i love that chees so much. whats your pigeons name? peace and happy bong grips...Amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

I must have just logged off before you done you'r Pic. Post mate. Looking great as allway's bro.
So, the weather been rough! How's the outside one's fairing ? Cant wait to see them come ready. The seed boutique is looking good man! Great set of bean's to kick off. Hope to see it come off soon!

Take Care mate

cindy ( and the bairn lol )

you can leave out the papa digg's now eh! ! ! haha 

That's my smoke hour staring in 10 while the lass takes him walkies.   

later


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Fred, thought you would like the change squire.

Amber, mucho thanks for the kind words my dear. Hopefully you wont pee and poo yer pants, it's only comfy if you are really really really (X10) cold...(not that I would know, lol) And the Pigeon is called "Fatty Boomsticks" courtesy of my good wife, but mostly it's just called "Fatty". Cheeky fuk now comes round at dinner time. I only feed it breakfast though, haha. Natures a bitch eh!

Heya Cinders, hope you enjoy your smoking hour lad, I can imagine it's quite a treat. Even though I had a couple of plants growing in my last house I only had a small balcony and no room to smoke(same rules applied, no smoking in the house!), so I had to stand on the balcony, bloody 8th story and it could get hella windy...brrrr. I was the quickest joint smoker in the North. Two drags and the bifters gone ahhaha. Take it easy peoples'
DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

interesting screeny mesh type thing going on bro whats going on there mate? looks like a kinda vert scrog?


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

oh you are observant fingerz van Las. Ya like it? I reckon I could still go a bit more savage on the back, but hey, lets see.




las fingerez said:


> interesting screeny mesh type thing going on bro whats going on there mate? looks like a kinda vert scrog?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah i can kinda make it out from the pics and its genius bro  a vert scrog for a vert grow, plus its gonna give u support for the exo u got in there. i heard how viney it is and i've had a little experience with the structure as my blue cheese is similar like the livers and psyco are kinda similar but they have there differences of course. i dont think i could tell them apart if u mixed all 3 of them infront of me lol.

edit - not by looks anyways


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

i know what you mean.


las fingerez said:


> yeah i can kinda make it out from the pics and its genius bro  a vert scrog for a vert grow, plus its gonna give u support for the exo u got in there. i heard how viney it is and i've had a little experience with the structure as my blue cheese is similar like the livers and psyco are kinda similar but they have there differences of course. i dont think i could tell them apart if u mixed all 3 of them infront of me lol.
> 
> edit - not by looks anyways


And yeh, the exo's and livers I got at the moment are supported in all sorted of daft ways. I have another monster exo a few weeks into flower so it'll be interesting to see what happens with that as that hasn't really got any support at the moment, hahaha. Ooops.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

i like that "pea and bean netting" 4" holes chuck it on the plant loosely all the way over about 2 weeks 12.12 then bring it up around it as it stretches for the last bit, kinda holds itself up then. a little gem i learnt from oscar and its dead cheep 

gonna be putting mine on soon, look out for the pics mate


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeh, in my shtoney shtate me shinks I'll do shomshing shimmilar meeshter laz.


las fingerez said:


> i like that "pea and bean netting" 4" holes chuck it on the plant loosely all the way over about 2 weeks 12.12 then bring it up around it as it stretches for the last bit, kinda holds itself up then. a little gem i learnt from oscar and its dead cheep
> 
> gonna be putting mine on soon, look out for the pics mate


will do bru, my eye will be peeled.

peace, dst


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2011)

las has an eye for a scrog alright, i had to look twice there.

you must have a nightmare controlling all those beasts, they seem to be getting bigger, are you vegging them much?.

had a couple of these tonight and couldn't help but think of you, miss home much?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

I was just saying to Las about all the input he's done on the scrog dept. But i hear you on the work ghb, he must put in alot of Prep. and the size of the crop's from them are impressive! 

So anyway, morning D. Pigeon been round for a scran yet?


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey GHB, How you lad? Perhaps it was the post on the previous page where I said, - Vertical Scrog in bold letters, lol. But I was waiting for Las' to comment him being partial to his screens.

I vegged a couple of Exo's outside and they got reasonably big so that was what I decided to do so that it would fit into me little cab, lol.



ghb said:


> las has an eye for a scrog alright, i had to look twice there.
> 
> you must have a nightmare controlling all those beasts, they seem to be getting bigger, are you vegging them much?.
> 
> ...


Now that looks like a tasty one. Never heard of that micro brewery before. And I do miss home, until I get there and realise I miss my other home. The worst thing about NL is that it is just so bloody flat. It really gets to me that does. Nothing like looking across at the horizon and seeing mountains.



Cindyguygrower said:


> I was just saying to Las about all the input he's done on the scrog dept. But i hear you on the work ghb, he must put in alot of Prep. and the size of the crop's from them are impressive!
> 
> So anyway, morning D. Pigeon been round for a scran yet?


Eh up Cinders, Fatty has just been fed. He's sitting on my balcony perusing his domain below, lol. 

Have a great day peeps of RIU.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2011)

whats that fiery orb type thing ?!?!?!?! haha hope your good bro! dpq looks mighty fine n glistening man.

now if you could train that pigeon to do his turkish in your compost


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 29, 2011)

gods honest truth D i never see the vertical scrog in caps lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

vert scrog for vert growing, it makes logical sense to me. I have visions of it toppling into the light once the buds put on weight lol like them mums who load the handels of the pram up with heavy shopping and then let go and catapult the child lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning D. Just stoppin in to see how ya doing. Looking good as always Sir. Thanks for helpin me with the video in my J


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

PARTY BALLOON!!! 
have very special Friday(think very soft melting blueberrys with a fizzeling pop to it)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahha, made it by 420 fuck yeah!


----------



## ghb (Jul 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey GHB, How you lad? Perhaps it was the post on the previous page where I said, - Vertical Scrog in bold letters, lol. But I was waiting for Las' to comment him being partial to his screens.
> 
> I vegged a couple of Exo's outside and they got reasonably big so that was what I decided to do so that it would fit into me little cab, lol.
> 
> ...


they do an even stronger one where they mature it in the barrels from last seasons whiskey, rocket fuel my man, i'll bring one if i ever manage to make that trip lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Good morning my friend Mr DST, or afternoon now for you. Up early watching the sun come up, getting some coffee in me and watching the cats get to know each other out here on the porch lol. Hey Just wanted to let you know the third generation of DOG cuttings just hit the dirt yesterday,,,14 with a couple more that need a few more days. Looks like there will be an entire run of pups soon! I have 5 in flower now but still over a month away on those.

Have a good weekend my man in the Dam : !)


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll hold you to that lad!!!!! I expect rocket fuel when you arrive! The Beer Temple in Amsterdam is a great place, they do all the mad ales, Sink The Bismakr, Nuclear Atomic Pengiun, Double DOG (11+%, Titan, and hundreds more.


ghb said:


> they do an even stronger one where they mature it in the barrels from last seasons whiskey, rocket fuel my man, i'll bring one if i ever manage to make that trip lol.





Highlanders cave said:


> Good morning my friend Mr DST, or afternoon now for you. Up early watching the sun come up, getting some coffee in me and watching the cats get to know each other out here on the porch lol. Hey Just wanted to let you know the third generation of DOG cuttings just hit the dirt yesterday,,,14 with a couple more that need a few more days. Looks like there will be an entire run of pups soon! I have 5 in flower now but still over a month away on those.
> 
> Have a good weekend my man in the Dam : !)


Sounds like a right DOG pound you got going there bru. Hope the moggies are getting on better now.

Was a right lazy twat today, no pic update as I was cleaning out my greenhouse and generaly wandering around clearing my head of the 10gram joint fog that crept into my head last night (my first joint of the day was a 10gram OG1 I went for dinner with the wife last night, the restaraunt is right on the IJ and huge barges and ships float by as you munch away. Had an amazing dinner but was sitting there feeling like I was going to take off at any minute, lol. Was proper stoned to the bone.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol, Was this a 10g joint to the face. Or were you sharing? i couldn't imagine smoking 10 grams and trying to do anything at all.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

10g joint????? Your a nutcase m8.lol My eyes are nipping just thinking about that


----------



## ghb (Jul 30, 2011)

ah don't worry DST, i won't be coming empty handed!, though compared to the ale you are talking about it can't be called rocket fuel, haha.

i like the og 18 smily face with sunglasses, cool mistake.
that stuff is potent too, not "take the missus out for a meal" stuff anyway.

got to take my lady to her friends wedding party tonight, luckily i managed to talk her out of the church and daytime do so i could do a bit of gardening. all her mates are very straight laced so it looks like i'll be the only one out in the carpark stinking the place up. hopefully i'll get to do my party trick and get some pissed up reveller to have a go of my hash laced cheese joint and take a whitey.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

I shared with my mate, T and a couple of others had the odd lug, but it was mainly just me and him, he donated the weed as well which I thought was super nice It took about an hour to smoke, then about another 30 minutes for me to fill the bong and take my next hit. He's one of the few dudes I actually smoke with, I am not much of a social smoker, and I am like ghb, the guy at the wedding that always sends some poor unsuspecting fool into a whitey extravaganza, haha. There are actually 2 couples now that pretty much avoid my wife and I, my wife has told me to stop ruining all our friendships, hahaha. Whatever.

Believe me Billy, ma eyes were mare than nipping. I actually went to the pub to down a pint just to get me feeling a bit normal

And fukking slick move ghb, avoid church ceremonies like the plague, absolutely bore off!

Back tae ma jeg.

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Bastards the 2 of uz.lol After a few drinks, I think I can handle anything one could roll. 9 times out of 10 Im talking to Hughy and Ralph down the big white telephone. Funny as fuck when it happens to someone else though. I'll never grow out of that giggle.lol

Some guy in the 12/12 thread asked if you get "hermit issues" if you clone 2 weeks into flower. Ive been sniggering at that all day.lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Cheers for passing on the giggle, Billy!!

- freaking Hermits indeed, ahahahahaha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Aye indoor clones only. hahahaha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 30, 2011)

I think all my plants may be hermits!! They never go out anywhere


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

They say dogs end up like thier owners maybe plants are like the farmers farming em lol hermits


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> They say dogs end up like thier owners maybe plants are like the farmers farming em lol hermits


They're more like monks as they stay cloistered together.


cof


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 30, 2011)

hahaha I think all animals end up like their owner


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

more like owners taking on characteristics of their pets


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> more like owners taking on characteristics of their pets


I never took naps until I got all my cats.... now I'm a sleepin all the time. Think it's about time for another actually. zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey DST thought I'd post a few pics in here for you to see what a 70w MH can do since your interested in what it can do.


*----- 1 - 22nd - 45w CFL -----*


*----- 2 - 24th - 45w CFL -----*


*----- 3 - 27th - Changed 45w CFL to 70w MH -----*


*----- 4 - 2 Days with 70w MH light -----*
View attachment 1713546​


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking good Toolage, and no apparant stretch. Be interesting to see how it copes with penetration when your plants start getting bushier.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking good Toolage, and no apparant stretch. Be interesting to see how it copes with penetration when your plants start getting bushier.


Yea 2 or 3 of them are already starting to branch witch is awsome. I didn't care if they streached like they did because they just get more height because the bottom leafs won't touch the ground and that is very important. I thought I'd show you and others that it can do in those 2 days that the single 70w MH has done on its own and I think it might have helped save 2 to 3 seeds still because with the CFL they weren't doing very well but since I used the 70w MH they seem to be doing better.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a little taste of what they are starting to do. 

View attachment 1713582

I had to mess around with my camera's settings to be able to take a pic that quality because either it was to light or to dark.​


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

Heres some snaps from this morgen.....

Deep Purple Querkle DPQ




]






Exodus Cheese















Exodus Cheese Vertical SCROG...more pics on the 600.






Peace and have a chilled Sunday, I know I probably won't be, hahaha.

DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks soo good. I wish I could have some of those strains that your growing but I'm kinda scared to order beans from out side of the country that I am in.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Do u think this will work - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451676-6-hrs40-minutes-12-off.html

In theory it should, which means using 33% less leccy(or another 600 in my cases.lol) and keeping temps under control. Whats your opinion. Oh and Good Morning


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

Most places send things fairly stelthily. And the main risk is them being cracked or damaged in transport, and if they are packaged correctly you shouldn't have any problem. There seems to be a lot of paranoia about seeds. But then a lot of countries don't allow you to import and type of seeds, regardless of the type of plant. It's a risk I guess but nothing major unless you are ordering box loads.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

cheers for that BIll, I left a comment.


supersillybilly said:


> Do u think this will work - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/451676-6-hrs40-minutes-12-off.html
> 
> In theory it should, which means using 33% less leccy(or another 600 in my cases.lol) and keeping temps under control. Whats your opinion. Oh and Good Morning


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Most places send things fairly stelthily. And the main risk is them being cracked or damaged in transport, and if they are packaged correctly you shouldn't have any problem. There seems to be a lot of paranoia about seeds. But then a lot of countries don't allow you to import and type of seeds, regardless of the type of plant. It's a risk I guess but nothing major unless you are ordering box loads.


Thanks for the help. There are 3 to 4 seed banks in the same state that I live in and they are all 3 to 4 days long to get my beans from them


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

There a guy whos already done it. He said he ended up with roughly the same results, and his kush finished a week earlier than him doin 12/12. Ive got a little 8 plant grow that Im going to try this out


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> There a guy whos already done it. He said he ended up with roughly the same results, and his kush finished a week earlier than him doin 12/12. Ive got a little 8 plant grow that Im going to try this out


1 of them that a person told me that he's wondering if its possible and how well it will work is what if the plants were trained to flower under 6/6


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

If you do 6/12 you are getting an extra day every 3 days(if my maths are right) They need 12hrs constant darkness to flower. In theory u should use less leccy and the plant should finish quicker. Ill start a thread in the next few days. Ive got 8 under a 600w, so Ill add another 600 and do the 6/12 cycles


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If you do 6/12 you are getting an extra day every 3 days(if my maths are right) They need 12hrs constant darkness to flower. In theory u should use less leccy and the plant should finish quicker. Ill start a thread in the next few days. Ive got 8 under a 600w, so Ill add another 600 and do the 6/12 cycles


Well that's why I am wondering because they are still getting the full 12/12 per day but its like it gets split up into 2 days in 1 day. I'll have to find out how well 6/6 works or not.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Dont think 6/6 will work coz they need 12hrs total darkness.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Dont think 6/6 will work coz they need 12hrs total darkness.


Well that's why I said I will have to try to see if it does work or not. Maybe I still do have a use for my 45w CFL.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2011)

heres something to the contry sorry d its a bit long.




Maximising through photoperiod manipulation
YOU ARE HERE : Advice Home / Growers Guide / MAXIMISING YIELD TECHNIQUES / Maximising through photoperiod manipulation 
DISCLAIMER]: This information is provided as experimental data and not fact. 

The only photoperiod manipulation from years of experiments that offered discernible improvements was this adjustment made for 1 or 2 calendar weeks at the point of maximum flowering rate: Daylength of 21 hours, 36 minutes with a dark period of 12 hours. To accomplish this, you need a 7 day, 24 hour digital timer. During a 7 day calendar week on Earth, the "sun" only cycles 5 times. This permits easily switching back to the regular 12/12 at your discretion. You may want to only alter during peak flower production to stimulate the plant's metabolism. Using this photoperiod throughout the flowering cycle will cause this: 

A variety that takes 49 days of 12/12 to mature, won't see 49 - 12 hour dark periods under 21:36/12 until almost 10 calendar weeks have passed. 

The total increase in light energy is almost 80%, which will produce larger yields, if all of your other enviromental conditions are kept optimal. 

The total increase in flowering period is only 40%, half the potential room for improvement. This means you don't have to be perfect to win out. 

Selective application of the 21:36/12 photperiod for only 1 or 2 weeks extends the wait only 2 to 4 Earth days, which makes up the missing 2 complete day and night cycles each week on Planet Ito. This permits the additional light energy to be provided without purchasing additional equipment or overloading existing circuits, which maximizes the existing system's capabilities. The main advantage is that matched with co2 and optimal nutrition, the plants metabolism will increase dramatically. I have only successfully tested this photoperiod for two weeks. The potential for a net increase of 40% over the entire cycle (80% increase in light energy vs. 40% longer wait) is worthwhile. Don't be afraid! 

Day 1 - Sunday, 6:00am til Monday, 3:36am 
Day 2 - Monday, 3:36pm til Tuesday, 1:12pm 
Day 3 - Wednesday, 1:12am til Wednesday, 10:48pm 
Day 4 - Thursday, 10:48am til Friday 8:24am 
Day 5 - Friday, 8:24pm til Saturday 6:00pm DISCLAIMER]: This information is provided as experimental data and not fact. 

The only photoperiod manipulation from years of experiments that offered discernible improvements was this adjustment made for 1 or 2 calendar weeks at the point of maximum flowering rate: Daylength of 21 hours, 36 minutes with a dark period of 12 hours. To accomplish this, you need a 7 day, 24 hour digital timer. During a 7 day calendar week on Earth, the "sun" only cycles 5 times. This permits easily switching back to the regular 12/12 at your discretion. You may want to only alter during peak flower production to stimulate the plant's metabolism. Using this photoperiod throughout the flowering cycle will cause this: 

A variety that takes 49 days of 12/12 to mature, won't see 49 - 12 hour dark periods under 21:36/12 until almost 10 calendar weeks have passed. 

The total increase in light energy is almost 80%, which will produce larger yields, if all of your other enviromental conditions are kept optimal. 

The total increase in flowering period is only 40%, half the potential room for improvement. This means you don't have to be perfect to win out. 

Selective application of the 21:36/12 photperiod for only 1 or 2 weeks extends the wait only 2 to 4 Earth days, which makes up the missing 2 complete day and night cycles each week on Planet Ito. This permits the additional light energy to be provided without purchasing additional equipment or overloading existing circuits, which maximizes the existing system's capabilities. The main advantage is that matched with co2 and optimal nutrition, the plants metabolism will increase dramatically. I have only successfully tested this photoperiod for two weeks. The potential for a net increase of 40% over the entire cycle (80% increase in light energy vs. 40% longer wait) is worthwhile. Don't be afraid! 

Day 1 - Sunday, 6:00am til Monday, 3:36am 
Day 2 - Monday, 3:36pm til Tuesday, 1:12pm 
Day 3 - Wednesday, 1:12am til Wednesday, 10:48pm 
Day 4 - Thursday, 10:48am til Friday 8:24am 
Day 5 - Friday, 8:24pm til Saturday 6:00pm 


Print this page


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Well that's why I said I will have to try to see if it does work or not. Maybe I still do have a use for my 45w CFL.


Go for it m8, keep us posted


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 31, 2011)

I remember an old (80's) mj report that said if the plants recieved 7 hours (or less) of light, then males would be the result. I guess we'll soon know.


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

I fucking dont get that Mr West.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah, Ive got it now


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I remember an old (80's) mj report that said if the plants recieved 7 hours (or less) of light, then males would be the result. I guess we'll soon know.
> 
> 
> cof


No cuz I'm not flowering. I am waiting till the plants that I have are old enough and that I know if they are a male and female is when I will try the 6/6 out



supersillybilly said:


> I fucking dont get that Mr West.lol


I get it but imo its more work then just doing 12/12 if your doing a weekly clone into flowering cycle


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yea DST. My mj plants also have a ivy clone with them. 

My grandma passed away this year during the winter time and she had alot of plants but because of their size I could only take cuttings of them


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2011)

wow that cheese is unlike any cheese i have seen, definately not seen anybody with that around here. did you ever manage to get any seeds from the bitch?.

good stuff man


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think the next order that I will do is NL, Haze and Skunk if the seedbank that I want to get all 3 from gets NL back in. That or I might order a 10 pack of regular Bubble gum seeds.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2011)

Almost like 2 for 1 journals in this place.  I'm digging the v-scrog D. Can't get over that flat back she has, it's like when you look down the edge of a mirror and only half yer face is reflecting (or something like that, I should still be asleep).

Beautiful no matter how you look at it. Buds look good too, but that goes without saying.


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey peeps, no seeds came from my foray into the Colloidal silver, I think I need to up the strength a tad...and probably bite the bullet and buy a ppm measuring device. Anyway, I do have some offspring from the Exodus Backcross which ended up being cross contaminated from a DPQ plant that I was using for seed stock. A few peeps are growing the subsequent Cheese Surprise seeds if you want to check em out:Las Fingerez, Shnkrmn, Dababydroman, Cinders to name a few.

2 for 1 is funny Jig, in Holland nothing is ever half price, it's always, Twee Halen, Een betalen (get two, pay for 1!) I am also liking my vscrog so far!! If it works I may have to do some more in the future...

Really nice sunny day here today, woohoo.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

BOGOF Buy one get one free


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

One conformation the Bx2 cheese spurises are well worth growing. Im smoking one just now, it must have been the sweet D.P.Q eh D ? Its grew real healthy with rock hard heavy bud's. The cheese smell/taste come like an aftertaste with this pheno but its K.O smoke for sure 



Good Monday to ya bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

Evening DST. Im going to do that light experiment. Ill keep u informed


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey D just Stoppin by.. Checkin Ya out..

Nothing is 1/2 price in Holland..LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 2, 2011)

Manager sacked ' AGAIN ' WTF.  You's might have a chance now D'ster.

Catch you later when you get a min. But i might have my own hand's full by that time lol.

Take it Easy bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

dpq looks lush everytime you run it bru. and the cheesey surprises aint no slouches either. as usual top marks lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2011)

fukkin DOG kush to yer face RIU'ers!











supported by tent





fat buds weighing branches down...






Peace out, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

hell no this thread aint dead.fuck me dster youve got some fine fine FINE FINE bitches in your crib. and who else has the fuckin balls to do a kick ass vertical scrog like you did D. have a fuckin wicked weekend mate.doc


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2011)

cheers ambers, you too. I have already started by cracking open a bottle of nice Glenlivet single malt. Now I am heading into town to get super baked, then come home for dinner and head out to a party across the IJ...gotta get a boat to get there. Should be fun providing I don't barf, lol. Laters, D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers ambers, you too. I have already started by cracking open a bottle of nice Glenlivet single malt. Now I am heading into town to get super baked, then come home for dinner and head out to a party across the IJ...gotta get a boat to get there. Should be fun providing I don't barf, lol. Laters, D


damn that sounds like a blast!!!!!!have fun


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey D. Sounds like Friday is a good one for you. Have fun at the party and quit being a baby, isn't the IJ a bay, shouldn't be too choppy. I'm suprised you and the Mrs aren't just going to ride your bikes. 

Oh, and I wanted to give you credit. You mentioned you read a book in a couple nights some time back. It made me think of how I don't read many books these days, so.... I cracked one open I've been meaning to read for years. Quite fun to read actually. Thanks my friend for the push.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and who else has the fuckin balls to do a kick ass vertical scrog like you did D.


I know of at least one person.  *checks pants*


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes indeed, the cheesy surprises are very nice to grow and smoke. Mine stretched considerably in this miserable hot summer we've had (we are on the downslope side of the season up here, I hope, I hope) but I have some more going now that should look a lot more like cindyguygrower's stuff. Can't wait, yum, yum.




DST said:


> Hey peeps, no seeds came from my foray into the Colloidal silver, I think I need to up the strength a tad...and probably bite the bullet and buy a ppm measuring device. Anyway, I do have some offspring from the Exodus Backcross which ended up being cross contaminated from a DPQ plant that I was using for seed stock. A few peeps are growing the subsequent Cheese Surprise seeds if you want to check em out:Las Fingerez, Shnkrmn, Dababydroman, Cinders to name a few.
> 
> 2 for 1 is funny Jig, in Holland nothing is ever half price, it's always, Twee Halen, Een betalen (get two, pay for 1!) I am also liking my vscrog so far!! If it works I may have to do some more in the future...
> 
> ...





Cindyguygrower said:


> One conformation the Bx2 cheese spurises are well worth growing. Im smoking one just now, it must have been the sweet D.P.Q eh D ? Its grew real healthy with rock hard heavy bud's. The cheese smell/taste come like an aftertaste with this pheno but its K.O smoke for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Good Monday to ya bro!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

DST said:


> fukkin DOG kush to yer face RIU'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowsers with no trousers


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2011)

A very stoned DST, who has also just munched a space brownie, LIKES all posts!

And we are about to cycle to the party, not sure I'll be wanting to stay long, lol. See ya later friendles.

D


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 5, 2011)

DST said:


> A very stoned DST, who has also just munched a space brownie, LIKES all posts!
> 
> And we are about to cycle to the party, not sure I'll be wanting to stay long, lol. See ya later friendles.
> 
> D


A Stone D is a happy D. Have fun at the party


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

damn that's a lot of dog  like how silvery it looks man. 

hows the swede the day?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope that one of my strains that I ordered has black leafs in its DNA when in veg or flowering.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

so you got a second flowering room in the form of a tent now eh? forgive me if you have already introduced it. is that a vert aswell?

dog kush looks lush, love the og buds man.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

gotta love that dog


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that's a lot of dog  like how silvery it looks man.
> 
> hows the swede the day?


The napper has been coolio, was up at 7:30, trimming until 420. Was banjo'd last night. Ended up speaking to a Spanish couple, (girl from my wifes work) and I think half the time they were like, "what the fuk is this guy talking about, I don't understand a word" haha. The guy said to me, " are you okay, are you feeling sleepy?" hahaha. I was lounging back a bit at the time 



Toolage 87 said:


> I hope that one of my strains that I ordered has black leafs in its DNA when in veg or flowering.


Good luck T87



ghb said:


> so you got a second flowering room in the form of a tent now eh? forgive me if you have already introduced it. is that a vert aswell?
> 
> dog kush looks lush, love the og buds man.


That's me little veg space when I am not using mother natures good rays of brilliant sunshine, har-de-fuking-har. I am even now of the opinion that it doesn't matter whether you talk about it, pray for it, wish your ass away about it, the "weather" just never really does what you want......



mr west said:


> gotta love that dog


I often give it love Fred, hehe.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

livers/dog/dpq/echeese/bsb/cj all strains i'm dying to try, am i missing anything off this list?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Psycho killer, both pheno;s, Lemon pledge, and foosty. And most importantly, the Engineers Dream. The Bleeseberry Kush is nice, and the Chillberry Kush is also looking good too (yet to try that.) Pics coming, gotta stir the curry.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

aah forgot the pk and ed, but the lemon pledge and foosty you talk of elude me, i'll check back later to see if you have any update pics on, if not i will make the effort of clicking the mouse a couple of times to go back a few pages and see what they look like.

and the curry better had be a hot one! any naga chillies lying aboot the place?


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

well for 7 weeks and 1 day 12 the dog still rocks, its got me very stoned


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

was it quick dried too?, would you normally leave the dog for around ten weeks?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Pics from today, Livers and Exo Cheese.














































Peace and curry pies.....

DST


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

my reckoning is ls silvery green on the left hanging is livers and lime green on the right is exo, the last pic with the foxtails is echeese?. 

do i even get a prize if i'm right?

looks dripping in resin, your next hash run should be interesting


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

Piss and curry pies lol, fugging splendid as splendoes. I think im gonna hava doggy hangover in the morning lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

not far off ghb, the silvery stuff is the DOG, the lime green the exo, and the 4 coat hangers, also lime green, the livers. The livers certainly seems to produce fatter buds than the exo. And yes, the last pic is the exo, the nugs are the livers that got snipped of branches by accident. I am now only running 1x600  with the bottom floor being a bit full. 2nd/3rd floor are old mother hubbard.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

aah i should have known that that was og based, silly me, no other bud i have seen goes that colour. why you only running 1 light?,trying to be efficient or something?, please don't say it's temps...


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

id say lack of diners at the table


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Exactly, no point in running 3 lights when I only have enough to fill 1. The others are lagging behind so while temps are up it's a godsend. I also have some new ventilation parts that I have been meaning to add for ever...although Mrs DST is planning on us cycling tomorrow....I need a joint me thinks.


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

wow, i didn't know your closet was ever empty, i suppose it will help if you are doing modifications to have some space in there to move. your grow reminds me of one of those old horror films where people walk near a boarded up window and some arms suddenly come bursting through trying to grab them, i've not even had a joint today either.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll show you how empty it is tomorrow.....sad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

empty stinky room!?!? mosht unusual for you yesh mishter D


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

I think the stinky rooms full of what was in the cab lol


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

Honest guvnors' it ain't empty. Gonna have to take a pic fur ye's lol. Here's some other pics to be going on with.......

I was thinking, maybe I vertical scrog the 7foot beast and stick that in the cab, lmao...

vertical cheddar
















So I LST'ed the tops of my outdoor girls, they are now over the 1m75 fence and some. It's legal to grow my plants outdoor here but no point advertising it to the world. 





yup, and that is supposed to be sky in the background, you know, that blue stuff you sometimes see, lol.





I got lots of tops.






Peace, brb.....

DST


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2011)

monsters lad!, i knew that would end up happening, even when they were knee high to a grasshopper. maybe you should have lstd them earlier, looks like they're only just starting to flower, crikey.
as you say when you got lots of illegals in the hoose you don't wanna be giving away any signs at all that you are a top farmer. i had about 3 or four joints in my house while i was growing in there, just didn't wanna give the neighbours any excuse to be sticking their oar in.

to be fair mate, if the v scrogged one of those outdoor girls and put it in the coliseum it would be verging on a full capacity crowd, that beast deserves at least a 400 to its self. i'd be scared of bringing in all the outdoor pests in doing that though, you can never be certain with the outdoor girls.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, so it does look empty, hahaha...well the top two levels do anyway (I am not showing you 2 pictures of empty levels though, 1 will suffice)





Ground floor it's all still shibanging though....





^^will be cleaning tube when I do the renovating before there are any chimer inners. But thanks for noticing

This was labelled BK and I thought it was a Bolo Kush, however it clearly isn't a Bolo Kush, it is in fact a bloody stinky Bleeseberry Kush.






I really battered these Deep Blues that I have, I have some out in the greenhouse, some in tray, some in small pots, some potted up and so forth....putting them through their drills, haha. Look very much like Mummy though.






Peace and puddles, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

tell me about the pest, done that before with PM and pests, lol. You learn by yer mistake. I was thinking it would be monster job to spray it down. Could take it to a farm and get it sheep dipped, lol.


ghb said:


> monsters lad!, i knew that would end up happening, even when they were knee high to a grasshopper. maybe you should have lstd them earlier, looks like they're only just starting to flower, crikey.
> as you say when you got lots of illegals in the hoose you don't wanna be giving away any signs at all that you are a top farmer. i had about 3 or four joints in my house while i was growing in there, just didn't wanna give the neighbours any excuse to be sticking their oar in.
> 
> to be fair mate, if the v scrogged one of those outdoor girls and put it in the coliseum it would be verging on a full capacity crowd, that beast deserves at least a 400 to its self. i'd be scared of bringing in all the outdoor pests in doing that though, you can never be certain with the outdoor girls.


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah ok, one light is more than enough, but the basement is pretty hectic.

in the second pic down is the cheese beast on the bottom of the pic?. love the upside down kush too, trying to get the light anyway it can.

by the way there seems to be a lot of sticky resin on your cooltube, did you know you are losing lumens there?, i'd clean that if i were you!

edit:
i see no filter on the bottom any more, are you pushing air through it out side the cab to give yourself more room?


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

Filter is in the corner of the room with a 5inch fan on top. I am going to be running a fan for the lights, and a fan for ventilation which I will connect a filter too, when I finally get round to getting it. I'll probably buy another fan as well as I have an 8inch and a 5 inch ruck for exhaust. Although the cool tubes are only 5 inch, I think my 5 inch fan needs a bit more oomph for the 3 lights (I have my 8 inch pulling through the lights at the moment). I will use the 8 inch fan for cab ventilation, I reckon that should be fine. And the lights will have air drawn from outside the cab and along ducting that wil lead to a vent to the outside.

edit, seems confusing, but it's all clear in my addled brain, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone suggest a powerful 5 or 6 inch fan for my lights.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.hytechydroponics.co.uk/125mm-5-rvk-a1-fan


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 7, 2011)

lookin good bru!...
U need to send me one of those doggs...
Hopefully i can send u something in the near future....


----------



## ghb (Aug 7, 2011)

where's don when you need him?...........


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Monday already eh! That look's like the summer over allready lol. Holiday's nearly over and hardly even got a suntan! I mean WTF This is Sunny Scotland 

Have a good one, just waking to a nice DOG n Cuppa!

Take it easy Pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

ghb said:


> where's don when you need him?...........



hahah i'm recommending no one anymore ....... been trying to find a replacement for basementshiting but every other online company ive found that arent asking an arm and a leg are like www.supermosterganjabudshydro.com store or whatever which is no good when you get stuff delivered to work. 

hope your good bru! been in an oilslick most of the day today


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2011)

did you manage to find the fan you were after?. i always go to hydro shops to buy my gear, para inducing and usually more expensive, but i'm a very hands on kind of guy.

i have the 4 5 6 and 8 inch rvk fans and they are all very good at what they are supposed to do, reasonably quiet too with their plastic casings. i had a 5 inch steel ruck that made a right hubbub.

and don that oil looked bloody awful mate, hope you are ok.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

awful in a good way lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

dsters, how are u buddy, have you floated away yet? maybe you should concider making a hemp raft just in case.and a sail made of delicous buds. lol..hmm 10 gallons of water is enough to fill a fish tank, thats some crazy weather. I really hope the dikes dont break. Maybe the sun was out today and your beautiful plants are springing back with happiness. Im looking foward to some new pictures, they are always so lovely. Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

think ive recommended this site to you before D fantronix.co.uk or com quite reasonable. and they aint like basement shites

aye ghb ive been bad n had a day off the diet got lashed and hit a few bowls of the oil on some livers n cosis. i'm pretty fubar. but got the morrow off! Result


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

alright cheeses, how grows it, being good little rioters are we? lol. Only the UK can riot over not having youth clubs, ffs. I am sure there is more to it than that, but that's what I kept hearing people saying. Well blow me I had to go to another town to get to a youth club when I were a nipper....oh yeh, I use to riot as well, doh.

I think I will probably stump for a 6 inch ruck, I will use that for the lights, and the 8 inch to do some exhausting, then I have a 5 inch to play around with as well. Anyone got experience feeding three exhausts into 1? the set up I got just now is mixing air, so I got some anti return ventilators for when fans are off and on....need to do some testing and what not.


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2011)

sounds finnicky to me, i like to keep things simple, do you not use an inlet or just passive vents?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

check out this fashion statement by bowie.
cheers mate

[youtube]CMThz7eQ6K0[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, I am sure you do ghb, but are you growing in a 1.2m squared cab with 3 lights in it??? You kind of need to get finnicky about it.

if I had a nice big square room with lots of space I sure would also be keeping it simple, believe you me I am not doing this just to make this complicated for myself. 

Also, the place where my grow is I also need to integrate the air exhaust into the household ventilation system, so yeh, finnicky it is I am afraid.



ghb said:


> sounds finnicky to me, i like to keep things simple, do you not use an inlet or just passive vents?


I love Ahses to Ashes, thanks Ambs.

Wow, it seems like a nice day here today. Woke up at 7 buy a guy cutting the freaking grass, fukkin council twats.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

you are an early riser anyway aren't you?, just gives you an excuse to come in and fuck about in the grow room, i miss not living with my girls now  

yeah i can imagine what you are dealing with, when you are squeezing every last inch of use out of your available space like that you need to be on it like a japanese businesmann on a vending machine full of soiled knickers.

will be interesting what you decide to do.

i used to a dehumidifier in my room and just recirculate but that was only for one grow, how many have you gotten through now, doesn't even bear thinking about lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

with all the council cut backs at least the mower man is always busy. Ud think they would let the grass grow a month or so but no chance here anything above an inch gets cuts off even the muddy stuff gets mowed lol


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Indeed, age brings certain changes to your body clock I have found, unless I am comotosed sleeping in late is a no go-er. However trimming bushes outside my bedroom window at 7 is a freakin liberty, lol.

And what is it with the Japs and soiled pants. Any other country and there would be peodophile outrage at it all. Hey ho, different folks, different strokes.

I actually saw them cutting the grass here when it was raining. Crazynesses!

Potted up a whole load of shit today that is going into the flower room (once I re-jig the thing). My photo theme is "Bamboo sticks for goal posts"! lol....Pics coming soon.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I tried with the trichomes, but this is as close as it gets I am afraid.....





Bit out of focus but just a mad looking bud. Medusa.





oh my, frosty and fit for bursting.










I can see Amber, Cloudy, and Clear (shiney ones that you can see more light in)






Will keep persauding good lady re lens.

Peace, DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks really yummy DST. good work.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Will keep persauding good lady re lens.
> 
> Peace, DST


maybe this instead? cheaper than a good macro lens that's certain.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veho-VMS-004-Discovery-400x-Microscope/dp/B001WKH4WO


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

do you have one shnkmn? i.e would you recommend it?



shnkrmn said:


> maybe this instead? cheaper than a good macro lens that's certain.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veho-VMS-004-Discovery-400x-Microscope/dp/B001WKH4WO


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 10, 2011)

No, but I have been considering it for a little while. It seems useful and fun. The 600 would enjoy all the trich pron we could generate. I would have one by now if I weren't still recovering from certain outlays, etc.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 10, 2011)

Very Early Morning Cheifta'. While ive got the chance to catch up on my Sub's, and getting stonder by the min smoking the DOG, i just thought you'd like to see me Psyco/Casey. Bud's have went Fat as and untouchable with frost  Its had to come down earlier than i wanted but got to clear out the shed ASAP. The gas is off at main with moving out here, but they insist the appliances need fixed! I mean can't a guy just grow some weed around here! No wonder the place is rioting. I'm off to get my banner mocked up, fuck this lol.



Later brother


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Cinders, looks cracking man. Why is everyone having bother ith the Gas men? lol. Keep yer pecker up lad.

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

its the season of the gasman


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

Very Nice porn there D.... I gotta see if i can get better with me camera


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

nice macro's bru. crazy foxtails too. looks like some tentacle sea monster type shiz


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheers guys, the Bleeseberry Kush is getting flushed, the DPQ I think I'll let go for a smidge more, even though I can see Amber, I am doing a Westy on it. I need something to get me couched.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Just rolling a joint of my last bleeseberry kush mixed with some Psycho Killer Foost, this is going to be a chemical foosty cheese out joint for sure. May be I'll smear some erl on it. chuckle, chuckle, snigger, snigger....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Night, Night DST. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

im feeling stoned just thinking about that doob.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Night, Night DST. lol


 LOL, yeah nighty, night Buddy..LOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Right it 1940hrs in the UK. Ill run a book - When do you think DST's next post will be. I'll say 2210hrs UK time. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

in bout 20 mins if not sooner


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

tic tock tic tock


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

His heads fell off


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

He knows were waiting for him to post lol


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

That is quite mad, I honestly have just opened the thread and check the time...


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

And the joint was lovely thanks lads, but I have had my dinner and more joints and bongs since then so the head is nice but wondering if I should roll another. Was playing around with those backward vent blockery thingy's, couldn't quite figure why it would go one way and not the other....hard to explain, haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers guys, the Bleeseberry Kush is getting flushed, the DPQ I think I'll let go for a smidge more, even though I can see Amber, I am doing a Westy on it. I need something to get me couched.


**cough***cough..hmmm seeing amber? me thoughts dstie never checked trichomes...lol
BUSTED. take him away.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

never mind that last post.. i didnt see the other page..so sorry.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

oh, I see, are you are not on max posts per page. If not, get on it girl, makes viewing pleasure a tad easier.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> never mind that last post.. i didnt see the other page..so sorry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

oh and i have thought of a way you can get your wifey to get that lens you need. So this is what you do.
Prepare a special delicious dinner for her, possibly candlelight.
After dinner go over to the coffee table where you have an nice after dinner drink waiting for her. On the coffee table you have a couple of photo albums. Start looking at photos with her and compliment her on her skills... but mention how you think if she were able to do some close up shots the picutres would really be fantastic, much better in fact. Have a little pamphlet on the lens you think would work well for her available and i think you should have the lens in no time at all. Good Luck and keep me posted. 
Thank you for taking those trichome shots, they were beautiful.
Cheers Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> oh, I see, are you are not on max posts per page. If not, get on it girl, makes viewing pleasure a tad easier.


how do i do it?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

MyRollitup>User Panel>General Setting>Thread Options - select 40 posts per page.>Save.

Happppppppy viewing 

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you do that on purpose D, or am I picking the lottery numbers this week


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

seriously lad, I was like, wtf, it was bang on 11:10 in the Dam when I posted.



supersillybilly said:


> Did you do that on purpose D, or am I picking the lottery numbers this week


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b5aW08ivHU&feature=related


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

haha, I use to love the Twilight zone!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2011)

I loved the twilight zone too. Pretty amazing how some of the best TV was made so long ago, with no big budget, production, big name actors. Just good writing telling some cool stories.

Saw your dry ice hash... looks ever so yummy. I need to get up on that method.

EDIT: Oops... not your hash. Props to whodat, lol. You make some good hash too bru, haha.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, I use to love the Twilight zone!!!


whats up with ya sig mate?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> whats up with ya sig mate?


Think it got lost in the Twilight zone 
How, does it westy! All' well i hope mate.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't mean to neglect my thread with updates, but I am in a transitional period shall we say, lol. Got my home improvements to get going before things are ready to properly blast off again. I have managed through the summer again with some light trickery and what not, but my preference would be to not have to get into all that. But hey, I have saved some electricity and there hasn't been that much difference in the yield....

Anyway, enough gob-shite, more pics, because that's what we likes'es!

Yes, I am going to bore you with my Exodus Cheese Again, lol. I may even slip my video in at the end since I haven't even spammed my own thread with it yey, mwahahaha.
































For Mr West, pics taken by my wife, last night in Amsterdam.


















And since the footy league has ust started, Colas the size of footballs. Bleeseberry Kush.
















Peace and big baws eh bud to yeas aw! 

DST


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2011)

oops. forgot to spam you with the video, lol.
[youtube]ip1v9WCRIO4[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely looking plants D, cool vid too


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 14, 2011)

HaHa!!! There's the Lad! A welcome face 

Great vid D, And what else to kick off with but the Elusive Exo. Sweer bro! Those ' fitbaw ' bub's are Awsome. 
Its like 4 a.m so that be me up now. Had to do a total takedown yest. The council are coming to do new central heating, and put in new fire, and i dont even know when! I got the Head's-Up from the Gas man. So, ive been able to keep what i had in clone ( re-located ), and trying to keep hold of the cc x l and QQ to see them through myself, with the other's close by 
Total nightmare mate, but it'll soon be comeback season! My wee break's alway's end up a failure lol.

Hope your having a ball brother


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeezo Cinders, looks like you are hit with the gasmen wrath that Westy had. Here's to it all being over with soon. Take it easy, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning D how ya doing brother. Must be about lunch time over there, Been up since 5 here (new kitten is an early riser and wants his daddy to get up with him). Got some black clouds roling in and looks to be a rainy one today. That's ok though, been pretty dry and I like to hole up and work on my girls when it's crappy out. And when it's not crappy out lol. Watching the cats chase each other around the house 

Well just a little early morning LCC blather, time for another cuppa. Have a gut one my friend!


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Well we got sun here today. It's 30 minutes past midday and the sun is shining, no clouds yet...."yet" being the operative word. Think I'll take my cuppa outside and have a lunchtime bongo, heids a bit rattled after yesterdays drinking excesses.

Take it easy bru HC,

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha too funny,,,,I was writing the above post and my girl came down and sat in the chair with me so I flipped on your vid. She was watching with much interest then says...Wow that's almost scarey how much he his taking in from his bong lol. 

That's not a bong baby, that's a Roor!


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's not a bong baby, that's a Roor!


Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

nice pics man. i'd forgotten how satty the cheese looks. kool night shots too. makes a change from rain clouds i bet. bleeseberry looks real tasty too bru.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Jeezo Cinders, looks like you are hit with the gasmen wrath that Westy had. Here's to it all being over with soon. Take it easy, DST


Aye, nippy mate. but im trying to keep a Liver's that's already 3-4 weeks gone, under wrap's and kinda hoping for the best. " Had to be a Liver's too eh! "
I'll tell ya the Dog is the nutt's a far as the word in the toon  I already knew that offcourse hahaha, but seriousy, its like guarenteed Dank in a shell. Ive yet to see anything but from anyone!
But a modest guy like you will be : no biggie :


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Some pics for the thread...

Casey Jones, this is the cut from the actual HighTimeCC entry that got 3rd place in 2011.

Conkers???











Livers






Exo cheese







Peace,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

hey DST! still doing your thing eh bru. right on man. looking good as always. take it easy and a big aloha from the HI state in the 808.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Holly Molly, it's Dr G!!!!!! Good to see you around these chilly parts lad. Hope paradise is treating you well. And pass my regards onto big KKday!!! (I don't know if he is big or not, but hey, he is too me, lol)

Laters my man.

D


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Holly Molly, it's Dr G!!!!!! Good to see you around these chilly parts lad. Hope paradise is treating you well. And pass my regards onto big KKday!!! (I don't know if he is big or not, but hey, he is too me, lol)
> 
> Laters my man.
> 
> D


lol. kkday is big, 300lbs and then some. but he not fat though, lol. he is built like a defensive lineman. I always wondered why he didn't go on to play college football because he had the skill and size to be a force. 

cheers to you mate. I'll pop back in time to time just so you know I'm still alive, lol

peace!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

I knew it! lol. Okay, tell him that I said, "I knew it was all muscle and braun"....gotta keep on his good side, lol (that's more than 1 1/2 of me!!)


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 17, 2011)

I think im gonna get a 600 hundy....
Just so i can join the club....

Nice vid DJ DST...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey brudded, you about ?

Or in Da Syinky roon


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

I am now, just about to go to stinky room....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

hi DJ Deastie, looks like some nice weather has finally cruised your way. Beautiful sunset , i love the bright colors. Dog on menu sounds DDDDlish. congratulations. i really liked your video, it was fun to watch. i though you were going to blow the smoke in my face for a contact buzz maybe next time. i could smell the cheeze, it smells real good. take it easy amber


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

May be next time Amber.....I'll just pass you a joint!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 17, 2011)

do i see some breeding to come with that new casey pheno?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

That was the one that we used for the Engineers Dream. Not sure I'll do anything else with it since it wasn't really my creation in the first place. I was just given a couple of clones from Devils Harvest.


littlegrower2004 said:


> do i see some breeding to come with that new casey pheno?


EDIT: Saying that, it is a great plant and would probably add something to any cross!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 17, 2011)

well i like the fact that you may not use it since it wasnt your creation! shows that you are an honest breeder trying to work with what youve created yourself.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

We have used a number of strains to cross with that come from other breeders, and always mention that. Unless you are lucky to get a hold of something straight off the boat or get seeds from the original countries weed originated in, then there are genetics out there to work with, you just need to root out the good ones. I hope to be able to get something to mess around with when I go down to South Africa this year. Some local genetics from there would be nice. 



littlegrower2004 said:


> well i like the fact that you may not use it since it wasnt your creation! shows that you are an honest breeder trying to work with what youve created yourself.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah i remember how most your strains have been started are all based off original strains from other breeders but its good that you pretty much have stopped there and keep working on what you got going with your own creations. would be nice to find some killer african strain, reminds me of GHS search for some weed i forgot the name of.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> do i see some breeding to come with that new casey pheno?


Hey littlegrower whats going on. I ended up with a few casey jones seeds that came from here. Apparently the original plant seduced some Headband pollen from one of her neighbors. It went out to the godathers in bud form and ended up in the cave with a few seeds to work with. A very robust and stable female Headband pheno is what I ended up with. It's called Caseyband. I have a few at 7.5 weeks now,they look similiar to the sour kush headband dog pheno.. I also ended up with a carbon copy male whom I made a number of crosses with and are being test grown by several riu'rs, and should start getting grow and smoke reports in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

The majority of strains are actually based on Clone only strains crossed with something from elsewhere. Or there is the DOG, which started of as bagseed effectively. I think you are meaning Strain Hunters.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

good morning sunshine
[youtube]_MMI1hEScO8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Ambs, I get the feeling I am chasing you around RIU this morning, mwahahahahaha......

I think these guys need a lesson in rolling joints from DST! 

Have a nice weekend, woohoo.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah i just finished harvesting..la la la ala alal alala .. my sumnmer 12/12 has come to an end.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Did someone say Summer????? Where, when, did I miss it, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

I can see jars of green on the top shelf, what you hiding in there Ambs??? Don't be holding back on us now.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i just finished harvesting..la la la ala alal alala .. my sumnmer 12/12 has come to an end.
> View attachment 1743954


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

hahhaha, your good, very good... hahaha, i did NOT Think anyone would catch that!! hahah.. yeah hehehe.. i got a lot of good weed..hahha its like a fucking candy store of flavors at the docs crib now..la lal alalala la la


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

My keen green eye strikes again. Rolling a morning doob. Going to check in on the ladies. After my hard work yesterday I got home last night to find my cool tube light tower snapped in half and lying on the floor, with one of the lights still on (the reason I checked was this it was lights out at the time and there was still light coming in) So one of the timers wasn't working properly, and 10+ kilo of glass had fallen out of the sky!! Luckily, nothing smashed  and there were no electrical problems. Thank you ganja god for looking over my grow.

OH, and only one lady got a bit of a bonk on the head, nothing major. That will teach me to slack off at the last minute. Normally I run metal wiring down the side of the cool tube to hold them together, this time I just used gorilla tape which although it is the industry leading duct tape, it ddin't seem to hold.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to here nothing was broken lol could of been a disaster>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2011)

Too right old parts, a disaster it could have been. All is ship shape this morgen. Here's some pics for you lot.

DPQ, last few days in the bag, then into the jar.






Livers and Casey Jones left and right respectively. Put into flower today.






Exo Cheese Vert scrog monster...no relative of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.



























Yup, the top of this plant is around 7 foot.





More outdoor
















This is my latest DOG mum....grr, fukkin thrips.





And my Chillberry Kush mum, still quite young but naturally topped itself so I though, ideal.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking fantastic dusty mate. That tethered spaghetti monster exo is almost taking over lol


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Morgen DPQ,






8inch ruck for my lights.





Exo cheese round lights, Deep blue on left that you can just see.





Some Exo cheese and DPQ in jars





As you can see, my wife is the grapihc designer, not me, lol. The thing that kind of looks like an arrow with a number 1 is the exhaust outlet, the rest are the 3 inlets.






8inch and 5 inch rucks, yes I know I need a new can cover. it's actually sticky with resin, lmao.






Happy Sundays.
DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 21, 2011)

Top-Knotch update D. I'm affriad i'm getting neighbour hassle just for smoking at the new place so growing is kinda out the question. Got door chapped and asked to let them in to check and we've not even got flooring down! They 2 dingle's were'nt too bothered about coming in anyway when they were swiftly refused, looked more pissed-off about the waste of time!
I caught a couple of you'r vid's yest. Crazy how the room looked from early to near end like ' where did they come from ' But love the stack at the enterence 

I'll give you a shout bro.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Nosy effin c's! I can't stand people who think it's their god given right to barge into some place. catch up with ye in a bit lad.

D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

shit man the tube came down and you only had one girl take a header. thats some lucky shit bru. youve always got dank coming out its so unfair hahaha. i'm going back to the fast rotation as fast as my beans will sprout or flower rather....

all those fans and ducting man it looks like robbie the robot in the stinky room haha


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I guess it was lucky that there was so few plants in there, lol. The floor where the tube and light had been lying was hot for freaking ages, I can only image how sizzled a plant would have been.

After all the work the wife reckons she could smell weed in the bathroom, ffs I couldn't smell a frikkin thing. Pissing me off now, I said, it's probably one of our neighbours....I got a look for that comment, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

see now my lass says the same thing but not about the bathroom. its the nose of a non smoker man. like bloodhounds i tell thee. my lass could smell if i've had a jakey in the pub last week


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Tell me about it. If we ever do have kids they are screwed if they think eating polo mints and rose pettels is going to hide anything, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Well I guess it was lucky that there was so few plants in there, lol. The floor where the tube and light had been lying was hot for freaking ages, I can only image how sizzled a plant would have been.
> 
> After all the work the wife reckons she could smell weed in the bathroom, ffs I couldn't smell a frikkin thing. Pissing me off now, I said, it's probably one of our neighbours....I got a look for that comment, lol.


 Sounds like me and mine.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> see now my lass says the same thing but not about the bathroom. its the nose of a non smoker man. like bloodhounds i tell thee. my lass could smell if i've had a jakey in the pub last week


this is so very tru, but i think its the non growers nose as well.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Some sticky....Chillberry Kush






Exo cheese






Clones - DOG's, CJ, Livers, Exo cheese, Chillberry, Deep Blue Male.






75 micron (square) 20 micron - balls, 120 micron (bag - for space cakes)






Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2011)

Shoopa Shexxy Shtuph DeSHT mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

every day a new dank. nice stuff man. hashed up to the eyeballs again eh


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2011)

nice conkers!
nice plants!
nice hash! 
nice everythin!!!!
love it!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2011)

How ya doing D. Nice buds shots my friend, I think I could smell them from here! You take great pics, I need to swing over to radio shack and pick up that 15 dollar tripod I saw the other day when I was there with my son. How far along is the Chillberry Kush, the buds are looking close but the leaves are still pretty green. Just wondering and also what is the Chillberry. Wasn't that long ago (this past winter ; ) that I had not only had no Kushes in my garden but had never smoke any Kush at all lol. Now, thanks to cof, T, westy and you I have 4 or 5 kush crosses 

Have a good week brother!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the visits guys, a tripod is an invaluable buy HC, think it'll be something we invest in soon, I use to have one but you know how possessions in your life get removed by previous people in your life, lol.

The chillberry is Killing Kush X Cheeseberry. Got a Mum of that and just popped another into flower, just a little runt though, lol.

Off for some shexy time with the ladies...

Laters,

DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 25, 2011)

its definately kush ....
The chillberry that is....
I can spot a kush miles away....
just swinging bye to say hi to me bru D!
good stuff..


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi cheeze, yup she sure does smell that way as well. kind of piney smell at the moment, really looking forward to it. I have made a mother and going full out on it. I haven't even smoked it yet, hope it's decent, lol. Take it easy lad.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Great stuff D  
Have a stony one!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2011)

rasclot said:


> nice conkers!
> nice plants!
> nice hash!
> nice everythin!!!!
> love it!!


what he said 

looking lovely as always DST. take it e-z bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

what up bru! enjoy the gig man. 

[youtube]luNM036_Qg[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha, fukkin gig, I got a text from ma mate to say our names have not been confirmed yet...what a dick splash. I have just made a dozen space cup cakes as well....ah well, might as well have a munch and get oot of it anyway, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

bummer  still you could probably munch your cakes, listen to the album and imagine your there!


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Ach, we shall see. May be go down and get tickets if all else fails. One of the lads knows someone who works there so normally it's cool, but I guess some nights are harder than others.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! Add a little salt to the wound lol. However I like the optimism!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah i imagine it will be a sellout. you get so many kool acts coming to the dam. i have to travel the length of the country to see pretty much any decent hip hop acts. sucks big time.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

To be honest lads...I don't really care now.....slurp, one down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

and how much hash went into that little lot then?!


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Well half are for the wife so no hash went into them, the other half had a 1/4 or 7grams for metric peeps of ice.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

oh shit, which ones are the space cakes....hehehehe, sorry wifey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

hahahaha shit oh well. could be an interesting evening. last lot i made i died the wrong ones green ffs


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 26, 2011)

DST said:


> To be honest lads...I don't really care now.....slurp, one down


he grows - and he bakes.... and he is MAN! that's right - a man after my own heart! So Sweet DST!!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks kiki, they taste very sweet indeed!!! They have a combined butter intake of nearly 250g per dozen (inc added icing), however I used around 70g ice butter. Buzzing my tits off last night at Kool Keith.....which I was a tad disappointed in. Some good Ultramagnetic songs, but seriously he started to waffle (he seemed wasted) and was waffling for ages, I started getting bored and started shouting, haha. Fukkin get on with it! lol. Bit of a short fall in ticket sales and they moved it to a smaller room at the venue.

Well, had to get up to do the planty thing-thing this morgen. Feeding time waits fur nae wan!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats what i thought till she came along now the plants take second place


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Woof woof........Menu at the Grey Area, Amsterdam


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

WOOOOO HOOOOOOO.... your fucking famous bru, or something like that. What a cool thing. Like seeing your name in lights or something. Props mate.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

hehe, cheers Jig, wish I was the owner of Breeders' Boutique, that guy is gonna be famous for sure


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

aint that the truth. If there was one person we all wish we could be...


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

this is where we had food, bloody hell, rip off hotel city....Mint Hotel, Sky Lounge view.

the light in the horizon is actually the flash, how cool is that?





these are taken with a phone camera,
















PeAce DST


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

DST said:


> this is where we had food, bloody hell, rip off hotel city....Mint Hotel, Sky Lounge view.
> 
> the light in the horizon is actually the flash, how cool is that?
> 
> ...


 Beautiful Pics D, I inspire to one day have my own Smoke spot/Room with a view like that


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

cool pics and sweet grey area menu. I smell pooh, or is it cat food? oh there is an untied nappy bag on the sofa lol how yummy lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> cool pics and sweet grey area menu. I smell pooh, or is it cat food? oh there is an untied nappy bag on the sofa lol how yummy lol


just one of the joys of parenthood. I hope you have a strong stomach...course anyone that can clean cat boxes for 30 cats has a good head start.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations on getting the Dog on the Grey Area Menu. Thanks for the beautiful pictures of Amsterdam.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> just one of the joys of parenthood. I hope you have a strong stomach...course anyone that can clean cat boxes for 30 cats has a good head start.


I also worked as a care assistant in an old folks home, cant trump having an old gentleman having diareea in ur face while ur tiring to sort him out and clean him up lol. Yes i have a strong tummy lol. just cant spell certain words


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Westy that is wrong. You guys are more experienced than me, I wonder if you can give an insight. Ive just been informed by my partner that our plants fan leafs are covered in trichs and are real sticky. I said is it just the ones coming out the buds to which he replied no, its the big fan leafs. Ive never had anything like that before. Any of u guy/gals???? Hes heading over now with pics


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Just means you got nice weed. Trichomes are all over your plant, you just can't see them as wel on fan leaves. Also check the stems of fan leaves for trichs as well. (that's why I always use my fan leaves for making hash as well.)


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheers for the info D. Going to have nice hash aswel as weed


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's my mini vertical cheese scrog, both of them are coming along well, only snapped one pic as the other is in the back of the cab and a pain in the erse to get out.






My outdoor girls, are flowering but are getting much battered by the weather....they are quite large now, both the big ones are at least 7 plus foot with pots.
















Peace out,

DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

Shake can make some good smoke when you have no bud but also its also good for making Hash , oil , honey oil or oil with hash mixed into it.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for that clarification Toolage, lol.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for that clarification Toolage, lol.


Your welcome. I had a friend that got me to help him sift his shake to get the crystal off of the leafs then heated it up to make hash. I saw a thing on how to make honey oil and I got the idea of mixing the crystal from the shake into the honey oil to make some very good stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

what up brudder! nice rooftop view man, tell me did you get a toke up there? and where was ya 600 sticker lad!!  

your outdoors look effin huge man. has porky pigeon moved into them yet?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Did I get a toke up there, lol. Do Cloggies eat cheese? After the meal I went out onto the bigger terrace and had a bifter for sure. And yeh, poor show not getting the sticker on there. But there is one at the Grey Area now.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up brudder! nice rooftop view man, tell me did you get a toke up there? and where was ya 600 sticker lad!!
> 
> your outdoors look effin huge man. has porky pigeon moved into them yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

hahhaahha is the pope a catholic huh...


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

I was just talking to my business partner about naming a new weed strain and I asked him what his would be. Quick as you like he replied "Spina biffta". lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2011)

hahaha, you guys are funny. ok so does anyone know what is up with "white rhino" (strain lol)?? my husband went to my co-op to donate and came home with some outrageous stories..while waiting for his turn some old black dude come tearing through the door running up to the weed window.. knocking people otta the way.... all worked up saying.. White Rhino!!!.. where is dat White Rhino??.. I want me some of dat White Rhino!!!.. give me dat white Rhino!!! practically scratching at the glass baracade that hold back the patients..hahhaha.. im not familiar with it but shit it must be the BOMB! you ever smoke that shit boyz? 

your outdoor girls look so great D'st. They have managed dealing with the elements so very well. they love you a lot.. 
take it easy 
Doc Trichome


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

I have not had the pleasure but I believe it is quite a strong one, I think OneyedWill was growing it. I know that it's quite popular in the UK by all accounts (or so some dude from Wolves told me). Can't say much more than that Ambs.
I am taking it easy...felt a bit rough today after a few too many brewskis last night. 
Peace,


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

didnt lacy girl grow white rhino?


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Aint got a scooby doo lad....


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

also i think one eyed willy messed around with the rhino too


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

yup, that's what I thought. Where is the crazy binman, I aint seen him in a minute.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

Its bin day today so he's prolly working lol. We had our first night in my flat last night lol, bless her she slepted from half 12 till half 5 this morning withouta peep lol. Now shes eating for england lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Eating for England, with a surname like hers, surely it should be Britain? hehehe....not that I was very good at spelling that surname, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

maybe he's pulled a 'newuserlol' ???


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

She will be taking on my name and we gonna go register her for prison Britain, get her birth certificate to prove to the council shnell, that we have a child like a child isn't enough lmao. We do plan on getting married soon, as soon as i can buy some rings for us lmao. Not too soon cuz Harriet is still a bit dependant lol on us lol


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Stag doo in Amsterdam?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning my friend. I hope the sun makes itself prominent today, and for the rest of the weekend for you.



mr west said:


> She will be taking on my name and we gonna go register her for prison Britain, get her birth certificate to prove to the council shnell, that we have a child like a child isn't enough lmao. We do plan on getting married soon, as soon as i can buy some rings for us lmao. Not too soon cuz Harriet is still a bit dependant lol on us lol


I'm embarrassed to say, but I asked my mom for the money to buy my wife a ring. I figured she'd been waiting so long for me to get married, she'd do anything she could to help things along.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

im too scared to get the engagement ring. soon as that's done it'll be bride zilla time! everyone i've been close to that's gotten married in the last couple of years it's been a major stress both mentally and financially to the point that come the day they're just glad its over n done with. 

so D bru you kicked the tommies out yet? your trees need that warmth more! wit a minute youve got space in the stinky room for them at the mo right?

have a good one fellas!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Marriage/wedding stress, just pull a surprise wedding, lol. that's kind of what I done. We had 7 people at our wedding including us, lol, and that was 4 weeks after the engagement ring was done. It's a whole industry designed to shaft you basically. Steak = Tenner, Wedding Steak = 4tenner, and it isn't as tasty.

Toms are still rocking the greehouse Don. It's warm here so not to worry. If needs be I could move them to the stinky room, but then everything else, including me and my veg tent, would need to move out 

We shall see.

Spaker cake for me this arvo me think. Yipee, I love Fridays 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

ground control to major D! enjoy the spacey cakey my friend! guess i just want to see those beasts reach potential. knowing your weather it's going to be hard outside. 

happy fritag man.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Based on last years outdoor harvest I would tend to agree Don. I did get like a half pound or something, but t'was rather fluffy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

did you hash all of that one last year i cant remember?


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

I hashed a lot of it. Some went to beer tokens.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Deep Blue F3...






Peace and happy weekend.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

lush brudda! dream to trim too. have a good one i'm away to spend some tokens mesen


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2011)

i think the local registry office will do us, maybe have the honeymoon in dam lol. what's the female equivalent of a kilt?


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

A female kilt......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey D I thought you would appreciate this,,,,,

3 Dogs on the left and 2 Caseybands on the right. All 12/12 from clone with a 2 day veg, they are just at 5 weeks now


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> A female kilt......


what do you call a female clown?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Clownette???????


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> what do you call a female clown?





supersillybilly said:


> Clownette???????


Nowt, just incase you end up at an industrial tribunal.... 

I haven't got a clue mate, what do you call a female clown? (apart from a clownette?)

I have no idea why we are discusing clowns on my thread, but I have been drinking IJPA...........and at 8% it batters yer cunt right in, so you could be talking about pengiuns for all I know.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 4, 2011)

Plants look good dude. Love a good vert grow!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Shaggy, love it man, cheers for checkin in, that'll be £3.57 please? Cash or Check? lol. 

Sorry man, just being a prick, pished as a fart and being on the internet=bad combo....


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2011)

i thought a female clown was a clunt but thats not important now. All I know is baby has her next feed at half 3 so any sleep i want i need to get it now but i have a biff in my own version of the stinky room wich is outside under upstairs's balcny in the rain.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2011)

Ach, get the jernt down ya lad. Then power nap. It's not about quantity at the moment, it's about quality of, lol.


mr west said:


> i thought a female clown was a clunt but thats not important now. All I know is baby has her next feed at half 3 so any sleep i want i need to get it now but i have a biff in my own version of the stinky room wich is outside under upstairs's balcny in the rain.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Shaggy, love it man, cheers for checkin in, that'll be £3.57 please? Cash or Check? lol.
> 
> Sorry man, just being a prick, pished as a fart and being on the internet=bad combo....


Lol. Good shit dude. Sucks your having a bad day. Hope it gets better, sending good vibes. 

Good to see some vert growers on here though. Makin me think about postin up a journal.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

come along and show yer grow off at the 600 Club!



ShaggyGT said:


> Lol. Good shit dude. Sucks your having a bad day. Hope it gets better, sending good vibes.
> 
> Good to see some vert growers on here though. Makin me think about postin up a journal.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

DST, the more drink u swally the more the Scottish comes out.lol Its easy to tell the difference between sober D and pished D.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Guilty ma lawd!!! lol.


supersillybilly said:


> DST, the more drink u swally the more the Scottish comes out.lol Its easy to tell the difference between sober D and pished D.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

thats it, get the food in her, bulk her up, make her strong lol. Shes not quite her birthweight yet but she was very close last weigh in just an oz under bless her. Biffta time me finks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

as long as she is munching and dont have a ph(ooey) lock out...lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

if by lock out u mean total evacuation then yap we got that too lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Nutrient rejection all down Westy I can imagine, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah crackin me up this morning. i'm surprised westy hasn't turned a tent into a smoke hut. 

whats good in DST's world? hungo?


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

You can keep ya 2 girls one cup, we got 2 stoners and one baby lol. I did think bout moving in with the plants for a smoke sesh but its a wee bit warm for me, even in my speedo's and i wanna prolong the life of my carbon filter till we move lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahahah now i'm thinking you should change the bambino in the tent. i hear baby poop is pungent shiz


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

They only ran out of IJPA yesterday, ffs, had to make do with Zatte,lol

Ach man, the heads not bad. This Silver Bubble hash is frazzlin it though. Just making a sausage sarnie, hopefully bring me back to life. 

My outdoor girls are too big to fit into my greenhouse!!!! booooooo


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah crackin me up this morning. i'm surprised westy hasn't turned a tent into a smoke hut.
> 
> whats good in DST's world? hungo?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

had to make do with the zatte eh. hard knock life in the dam eh bru lol 

i'm jonesing for some sativa big time. have been for ages. bet the hash is like a moonrocket ride eh


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

I think this would def be up yer strassa lad. Tastes pretty amazing as well.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> had to make do with the zatte eh. hard knock life in the dam eh bru lol
> 
> i'm jonesing for some sativa big time. have been for ages. bet the hash is like a moonrocket ride eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

i'm not such a big IPA fan but i bet its nothing like the flat piss you normally get passing for IPA's in this country


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Nah, the IPA is def delicious. But I meant the bubble hash would be up yer strassa, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha i bet a combo of both would be interesting


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

twas very interesting indeed. felt like I was ready to go clubbing!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> twas very interesting indeed. felt like I was ready to go clubbing!!!!


Clubbing baby seals??? lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

what do you take me for, my days of bashing things cute and furry that smell of fish are over! I is class all the way bru.


----------



## ShaggyGT (Sep 5, 2011)

DST said:


> come along and show yer grow off at the 600 Club!



Done. Posted up a door shot.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet, I am off to check it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2011)

woof woof woof .. im gettin me some dog .!!!!!!! ive never been so excited before about gettin biten by a dog!!!!!!!!!!
did you name it after Sen Dog? whats for dinner mate?lmao..peace broski.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Ambs, well the real reason it's called the DOG is because it's called Divit OG Kush, Divit is what the D in DST stands for. I felt DOG Kush had a better ring to it so it grew up from a pup to a DOG

Dinner, I have an open menu that depends on my guests. If they are vegetarians, or vegans, or just straight old I'll eat anything (the latter being my favourite), i'll rumble up something tasty, even if it's just a Pot Noodle, lol.

Peace girl,

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2011)

hows about a POT STruddLE?lol


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Mmm, we had lots of Apfel struddle in Austria, yum yum in my tum tum......
EDIT: It's a shame that the Grey Area has sold out of DOG Ambs.....but the good thing is, DST has his own personal stash, mwahahahahahahaha.


----------



## ghb (Sep 11, 2011)

you must have as much green as the grey area, what with all the laws and such. i've seen pics of your bud cellar and it's pretty darn well stocked out,
i swear i'll be at a point one day where i don't run out and have to buy shite. one day.......

"bartender please can i have the 120 day aged engineers dream with a dog kush hash chaser?"


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> you must have as much green as the grey area, what with all the laws and such. i've seen pics of your bud cellar and it's pretty darn well stocked out,
> i swear i'll be at a point one day where i don't run out and have to buy shite. one day.......
> 
> "bartender please can i have the 120 day aged engineers dream with a dog kush hash chaser?"


Well I think I could sort you out a 60 day cured Engineer, and the DOG goes without saying. Got some nice 75mu bubble that is nice and bubbly wubbly.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2011)

i just had a taster of my engineers dream, and its mighty good sweet and musky and stoney to the cranium


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Ambs, well the real reason it's called the DOG is because it's called Divit OG Kush, Divit is what the D in DST stands for. I felt DOG Kush had a better ring to it so it grew up from a pup to a DOG
> 
> Dinner, I have an open menu that depends on my guests. If they are vegetarians, or vegans, or just straight old I'll eat anything (the latter being my favourite), i'll rumble up something tasty, even if it's just a Pot Noodle, lol.
> 
> ...


Ah very interesting mister dst  I as well am getting a nice little stockpile of the headbanDOG Kush hehe. Well that's where I always thought the D in dog came from.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

The first reason was D from Divit, then when I took a para about the name so I started using the Headban(D) which seemed reason enough. But I doubt the name Divit will bring any negative attention. Someone else who I first got some of the seeds was also calling is Divit Kush, was it Tryna, or Dr Dre?? Either way it's the DOG, and now we have a bit of mystery behind the story too, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hahah a Dog by any other name would have just as fierce a bite imo. hows the dam today? bet your glad your outdoors aren't out in this wind


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

too right Donny, freaking wind is going for it over here as well. I had the dentist this morning and got pished on cycling home. Nice, get my teeth drilled and then pished on.....anything else god???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds awful D but I wouldn't be tempting god I mean fate like that brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

don't tempt the big yin D


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, I take that back, soz to the Big Yin!!!!

Right, probably fall and break my back going to the stinky room for a bifter now, lol.



Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds awful D but I wouldn't be tempting god I mean fate like that brother





Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't tempt the big yin D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

i foresee a new bong in your tea leaves man.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Bloody hell. windorama, I'll be lucky to get to my stinky room............just popping out for a minute


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

did u get blown off the balcony? its been hours since you left lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

unlike Scott of the Antarctic, I am back...in the stinky room again, lol....here's how windy it was, incase you missed it on the 6 double.
[youtube]JrTbifntSJ4[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

nice wee buds on the out door girls. Have u got the veg tent running now u cant veg outside now?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

I have indeed got the veg tent running. Will provide a long awaited update to the thread soon.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> unlike Scott of the Antarctic, I am back...in the stinky room again, lol....here's how windy it was, incase you missed it on the 6 double.
> [youtube]JrTbifntSJ4[/youtube]


SHIT!!! thats sum wind!! lol
lovely jungle u got there d fuckin LOVE IT!!!!!RAS


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Ras, 

the tranny Deep Blue seems to have survived the wind the gaylord, lol. Still a bit breezy but seems to be passing. I just wish I had the space in the green house earlier...you live and learn I guess.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Me 8 inch cool tubes arrived....okay, they delivered them to my office which is on the other side of town, and believe me the boxes where not small, but hey, even the Chinese aren't perfect. The glass looks nice and thick and the construction is as good as the tubes I have bought in Europe. I also like the fact that they have coated the metal white!! Maybe they are a subsiduary of Apple inc.....







I will get an update on this thread I promise.

Peace, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 13, 2011)

They look sweet. They just packed them that way to insure that they would arrive intact...ie drunken fairy. Carrying those by bike must have been an ordeal. If that pic is from you house, then congradulations on a succesful journey. Show & tell before installation.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

I got a taxi, no way was I on a bike, I could hardly carry the 3 boxes.(not heavy, just awkward).

And they packed them very well. they didn't even have any polystyrene packaging inside, just the top and bottom inserts, then into a box, then into a more solid box (about 10mm thick hard-cardboard.)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2011)

It's like christmas... only a little early, and santa is chinese, lol. They look great. As if your grow space could look any better, now with the designer iCooltube it'll look perfect.


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2011)

will you be upgrading to 1800w hps or you keping it 1200w hps and 400mh?. you could even go for the big 3000w hps now that you got the killer cooltubes.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

probably keep the ballasts as they are...for the time being.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

tubes look errr cool man  where's dem girls at?


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Gotta go out, been a mad morgen with people resigning and all sorts of shit, some people just need a facepalm.

Anyway Donny, just running out, off to meet Dr Ambs and her man in the toun. 

Here's a bit of Vertical Scrog Cheesey Flying Spaghetti Monster.






And some Deep Blue I chopped today. Loving the nice full main cola.






Have got loads more pics uploaded if you want to look in my album, otherwise will make an update ron.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

crackin cola! and the scrogs pretty damn fine too man. say HIGH to amber n her fella man! you introducing them to the hitman ???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Ditto, give a big stoney hi to ambers from the crew D...and cough good luck ; !) Whoops did I just say that hehe  Much love!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Highlanders cave again.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

more pics.

Deep Blue








































radioactive deep blue








Lower veg tent:
DOG, Livers, Casey (Exo Cheese in the back)
Upper veg tent





Top and bottom nursery tent





clones






Exo cheese


























Baby Engineers






Deep Blue






Bottom cab





Top cab





middle left






XO cheese






Ah tell ya what, that erl does the job.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

Loving all of it D  looking dank as can be 
If one were planning a trip to the netherlands, what would be the best time of year in your opinion?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say April-May-June. Seems to be the best time of year for weather at the moment. But it depends if you want to come in Winter or Summer months. There is nothing like Amsterdam when it is sunny though imo.




whodatnation said:


> Loving all of it D  looking dank as can be
> If one were planning a trip to the netherlands, what would be the best time of year in your opinion?


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2011)

I* remember the 1st time i went it was in may and it was a mini heatwave, was you there in 89? Every other time its been either -15° or the heavens were open lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

No, first time for me was 1990. You certainly wouldn't want to rely on Holland providing you with a holiday to sunbathe in, that's for sure. lol.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Its rained like fuck every time I've been in the dam haha. Plants look amazing mate, hopefully one day I'll be able to grow like that 

sub'd


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there Greek lad, thanks for the kind post and welcome. Would you believe it, it's actually sunny here today. Although now I have said that, it'll start to pish doon just as I need to go out, lol.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks mate, first time I was there we got lost in some of the heaviest rain I've ever seen, thing is I was so buzzed of some super silver haze I didnt care one bit haha


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Aye, the rain has been known to "come down twice" in NL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

beautiful stuff brutha! deep blue cola is some serious baton of ganja


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

cheers Don lad.

Here's some of the greenhouse girls...in no particular order.









































Peace out(doors)

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

lookin monstrous man, any clue on what they are from the smell or is the jury still out?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

A certain visitor reckoned one was quite lemony smelling, so possibly the lemon skunks as I had a few seeds that didn't germ. I reckon I'll have a better clue in a couple of weeks but the Lemon skunk is a possibility, and I think that deep blue and or cheese surprise.......will keep ya posted.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 15, 2011)

DST, sometimes I wonder what job takes more of your time. lol 

Starting to happen to me aswel.lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey bru! Hope things work out for you with the dude resigning on you. I had someone leave me high and dry this spring that I had bent over backwards for the last 4 years for with work and setting him up with 30 or 40 free clones every year for an outdoor grow and it really sucks lol. With the economy shitting the bed more and more everyday he is prolly wishing he hadn't gone off on his own. I have the resources to drum up work if I have to...I highly doubt he does


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2011)

DST said:


> more pics.
> 
> Deep Blue
> 
> ...


gotta bump the buddage


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm a fan of a winter trip myself, walking round stoned in the heat is a nightmare, better to get in a coffee shop with a hot brew and a joint.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> DST, sometimes I wonder what job takes more of your time. lol
> 
> Starting to happen to me aswel.lol


It's all about Time Managment and Delegation Bill. I get other people to work for me, I ain't no sillybilly, lol. But I do pay them well



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bru! Hope things work out for you with the dude resigning on you. I had someone leave me high and dry this spring that I had bent over backwards for the last 4 years for with work and setting him up with 30 or 40 free clones every year for an outdoor grow and it really sucks lol. With the economy shitting the bed more and more everyday he is prolly wishing he hadn't gone off on his own. I have the resources to drum up work if I have to...I highly doubt he does


People in life are programmed tolet you down HC, that's the way it is. I deal with so many peole that come out with so many different stories you just loose the will in human beings after a while.
This guy, I even told him at the start of the project, this is a 5month gig, I am paying you extra for that reason, now if you are planning on leaving in the 5months I'll get someone else...."Oh no, I will stay"..He practically told me that everytime I spoke to him. I even took him for lunch at a nice hotel...again. I won't leave the project. I should have realised, if someone feel they have to keep repeating themselves, it probably isn't true. My client is brand new though and when I was on the phone with him he confirmed I just need to replace him with another engineer, and even asked me to look out for more peeps for him, lol. Sometimes life is funny. Still not right though. to him the "kut wijf"



mr west said:


> gotta bump the buddage


cheers mate.



ghb said:


> i'm a fan of a winter trip myself, walking round stoned in the heat is a nightmare, better to get in a coffee shop with a hot brew and a joint.


I have a slightly different view of the Dam, but I agree, there is also nothing like a nice sunny day in the winter and it's minus temps.

Cheers for stopping by.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2011)

"I should have realised, if someone feel they have to keep repeating themselves, it probably isn't true."

Sad but true. Sorry to hear...


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice! DST you are in the shit! I tried to rep you - but must spread some around!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

whats gannin doon in the damage then bru? i'm clock watching for a swally. thinking about an pre emptive doober... 

these days i take little heed of what people say and watch their actions instead.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Don, just rolled my first of the day, ah fuk it, 3:20 here we come. It is Vrijday (and in Dutch, Vrij means Free), so I guess it's Free-day, yippeee, time for a bifterooney.


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2011)

always 420 in the dam anyway dst so it's not like you are breaking any rules over there. erling it up are you?


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

I may have a post joint bongo, which will no doubt be erly.


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2011)

erly bird catches the wall


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice thread, nicer ladies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

intershting free day eh. whats free? i stupidly left my skins at home. have everything else. might have to resort to a can out the vending machine  nearly pub o clock! windmill this afternoon lad?

what went into the erl D?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> intershting free day eh. whats free? i stupidly left my skins at home. have everything else. might have to resort to a can out the vending machine  nearly pub o clock! windmill this afternoon lad?
> 
> what went into the erl D?


Ah your still here. Thought u had went to the battlecruiser. U get my message


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually the windmill might just be the ticket to get things rolling Donnie lad.

Billy, clear yer inbox, I just wrote you a 5 page fekking description and.......COMPUTER SAID NO! lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 16, 2011)

hahahahaha. Sorry m8. Mr popular recenlty.lol


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what went into the erl D?


I don't know exaclty how much it was, must of been about 1.1/2 oz, but remember the jar RomulanxTimewarp? The whole lot of that went in.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Pic fromt he morning, was nice and now its all spitting rain and damp. Boo. These pics cheer me up (thrips don't though!!! treatment applied).

My little bushy exo cheese mum.











outdoor cola






depp blue ready for paper bag.






outdoor frosting up a little











outdoor roots growing up through the substrate, mycorrhizae madness.






more outdoor pics











exo cheese coming up to 9 weeks
















Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking real good there m8. The cheese looks superb. Ive never smoked Exo Cheese. I know down south they all bang on about it. Oh well, wits fur ye, will no go by ye. Did you intoxicate oneself last night?


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Slight intoxication incurred, but more weed intoxication than anything else. Few strong ales, nice triple distilled blonde beer, 8% and gives you a lovely buzz.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive only ever drunk Hoogarden(spelling) Think thats blonde beer


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright mate, Can you give me somemore info on the BB strains please mate? I've got the front page saved in my favourites and sent a email to the info address, I'm interested to know about the lot but mostly the Psycho Killer right now.

Things are looking tip-top mate.

EDIT: Got the info through now.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

That's actually White beer, witte bier, wiesse bier depending on what germanic country you are from. Blond beers are similar to IPA's.


supersillybilly said:


> Ive only ever drunk Hoogarden(spelling) Think thats blonde beer





the uk greek said:


> Alright mate, Can you give me somemore info on the BB strains please mate? I've got the front page saved in my favourites and sent a email to the info address, I'm interested to know about the lot but mostly the Psycho Killer right now.
> 
> Things are looking tip-top mate.
> 
> EDIT: Got the info through now.


Sweet.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks really good DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2011)

root shot is incredible D. what kind of MYCO do u use?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

What is thrips???


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thrips are not a big threat to a harvest - but they do suck the chlorophlyl out of the leaves and can cause problems. Not something you want to have to battle in your garden.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks kiki, exactly, they are a pain in the arse, but in big enough numbers, can cause issues. I think I found the source though, we have two jasmins at my door to my terrace and they are absolutely covered. Garden is being treated.

Hey T, thanks man. It's quite weird because I normally use B.A.C Schimmels (Funky fungus) which has a number of different sorts in there. But since they were a bit yellow early on (after weather abuse) I added some dry nutes that I got for my connifers which also have mycorrhizae in them. This was added to the top, and when I put them in the grenhouse the fungus basically started growing out of the pellets, you could see it like sea enenemies (sp). I covered that with compost and the roots are now busting out everywhere, incredible.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

I like your roots too, the other end isn't so shabby either! :O


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey there colocowboy, thanks for riding through bru!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thrips - look like evil little so and so's. I thought DST had some sort of STD.lol "Aye, I got the thrips aff some wee dirty last night" hahaha


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

haha, doon the Uro clinic to get ma thrips brollied out.

Warning, thrips left unattended will eat your plant right up! And they move fast as fuk!


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey thread followers. So I mentioned a while ago that I was looking for 8inch(200mm) cool tubes to replace my 5inch ones that at that end of the day, really couldn't handle the 600's. Well after lots of emails and working things out with the manufacturer of the tubes, I took delivery of them last week. Bought 3 connector ducts and after several adjustments to fans, etc, etc, I finally completed the job in time to shower and catch the football. So here are some pics.

A comparison of the tubes quite some difference eh?






The cab with the old 125mm/5inch cool tubes.






The new tubes.






Diameter comparison






8inch ruck - 200mm






Fan in place






Lets all gather round the light children.







New tower in place, it's hella heavy, but it's double wire connected from the top tube to the middle tube, then single wire connected to the bottom tube. The duct tape is more for air that for holding the tubes together, but I have put several gorilla strips on there as well. Checked it after a while and it good so far.
I can basically leave my hand on the cool tube, it's like lying out on a sunny day and sunbathing.






Take it easy,

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

so soon you will have the plants hugging the tube, the longest will survive lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2011)

I really, really, really like your set up! Did I mention that I really liked your set up?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2011)

Engineered to perfection.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

It's an Engineers Dream, lol.

Cheers for the visits guys, much appreciated. I think this will be worth the effort. The only thing I need to do is get rid of that MH 400 and stick in a 600. Getting the ballast is no problem, but for some reason MH bulbs are relatively rare in Amsterdam. Get this, the guys at my store, which is a House and Garden store, didn't even know what a MH was, lmao. dear o dear. Anyway, the 400 bulb is nearly twice as hot as the phillips 600's. Again, cheap light from Basement Lighting, what do you expect, needs replaced. But the daddies will hold things together until that comes in.

Okaydoky, off to finish me jegoint.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 18, 2011)

DST said:


> It's an Engineers Dream, lol.
> 
> Cheers for the visits guys, much appreciated. I think this will be worth the effort. The only thing I need to do is get rid of that MH 400 and stick in a 600. Getting the ballast is no problem, but for some reason MH bulbs are relatively rare in Amsterdam. Get this, the guys at my store, which is a House and Garden store, didn't even know what a MH was, lmao. dear o dear. Anyway, the 400 bulb is nearly twice as hot as the phillips 600's. Again, cheap light from *Basement Lighting,* what do you expect, needs replaced. But the daddies will hold things together until that comes in.
> 
> Okaydoky, off to finish me jegoint.


got shivers when i read those 2 words


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 18, 2011)

DST said:


> It's an Engineers Dream, lol.
> 
> Cheers for the visits guys, much appreciated. I think this will be worth the effort. The only thing I need to do is get rid of that MH 400 and stick in a 600. Getting the ballast is no problem, but for some reason MH bulbs are relatively rare in Amsterdam. Get this, the guys at my store, which is a House and Garden store, didn't even know what a MH was, lmao. dear o dear. Anyway, the 400 bulb is nearly twice as hot as the phillips 600's. Again, cheap light from Basement Lighting, what do you expect, needs replaced. But the daddies will hold things together until that comes in.
> 
> Okaydoky, off to finish me jegoint.


I was just looking and could not find a 600 mh, only the 'conversion' bulbs. I'm getting 400 mh bulbs for $18 from a local electrical supplier.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600-watt-MH-SOLARBURST-HYDRO-growlamp-light-bulb-/140334567107?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item20ac978ec3#ht_1339wt_827
try the bay


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

I have found a few 600 MH, sunmaster do one at £40 (although I found them on http://www.growsosimple.co.uk/600w-metal-halide-mh-sunmaster-lamp/ for£29. Phillips also do one but I have not found them yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

H&G didnt know what MH was  in the motherland as well. dude have you tried basementlighting?  they're not cheap and useless!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha, I'll may be check them out, are they new, lol.

this lot seem to be well priced
http://www.growsosimple.co.uk

So I go into the room and the top bloody light is not working, and the ballast is clicking away...ffs. I had to take down the light tower, dismantle the the ducting and shizznit, done a few test, changed wires around, still nothing......of course it's a brand new bulb so last thin I tried was swapping the bulb around...bingo. Brand new bubl is a duffer,ff. Back to the shop to see if they'll swap it. Lots of sweat and ffs-ing going on this morning, I can tell ya.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Aww man, perhaps you got your mulligan out of the way and now they will swap your bulb and give a discount for your next purchase!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

If that happens I will eat the bulb, lol. These are Dutchies we are talking about, they never built a land under the sea without selling and trading a few things. They are worse than us Scot's. Drop a 50 cent piece and it hits the average Cloggie on the back of the head.....quite tight with cash are the Nederlanders.



colocowboy said:


> Aww man, perhaps you got your mulligan out of the way and now they will swap your bulb and give a discount for your next purchase!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

sickener. always the last thing you check eh.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

You learn something every day! lol


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> H&G didnt know what MH was  in the motherland as well. dude have you tried basementlighting?  they're not cheap and useless!


Really?!?!?!?! Thats insane.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Bet there was lots of "choice" words being aired.lol Least u know its nothing major


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lookin good bro like the set up any bother with them leanin and fallin from height?


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, they all lean towards the light, they only fall if I don't tie them back when they get top heavy. Most faling is me knocking them over when removing them or being a stoned fanny.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Night time and day time outdoor shots......



















































Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey D how ya doing. Very pretty pics, My fav is the one with the cherry tomotoes in it : !)

Speaking of the DOG lol, does anyone else that you know of have the 12+ week sativa Beast pheno? I have the HB pheno too that's done at 8-8.5 weeks. I'll post a pic today of the Beast, she done and coming down. I have another one that's a couple of wks behind this one and also one that was flowered a couple of days after hitting the dirt and she went from a 6" clone to a meter or so baby beast 

Have a super rest of your day bru and thanks for your advice yesterday!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks, they all lean towards the light, they only fall if I don't tie them back when they get top heavy. Most faling is me knocking them over when removing them or being a stoned fanny.


Thought so bro but im sure with a little tweakin you would nt have to worry so much about the fallin a net curtain like u see for runner beans outside lookin sweet to bro just waitin for them to take off i see wot u runnin inside bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

your outdoors are looking hench bru! fingers crossed the snow holds off. tho i was reading in the paper its forcast for scotland and the north next week ffs


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Is that normal to start snow about now there?


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers HC, those are the last of my toms. Don't even think they'll make it through to red at all. Just grey skies here evry day. Tomorrow by hook or by crook I will run power into the greenhouse. Already pulled a couple of buds that had been tinged with old leaves that had molded.


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey D how ya doing. Very pretty pics, My fav is the one with the cherry tomotoes in it : !)
> 
> Speaking of the DOG lol, does anyone else that you know of have the 12+ week sativa Beast pheno? I have the HB pheno too that's done at 8-8.5 weeks. I'll post a pic today of the Beast, she done and coming down. I have another one that's a couple of wks behind this one and also one that was flowered a couple of days after hitting the dirt and she went from a 6" clone to a meter or so baby beast
> 
> Have a super rest of your day bru and thanks for your advice yesterday!





cheddar1985 said:


> Thought so bro but im sure with a little tweakin you would nt have to worry so much about the fallin a net curtain like u see for runner beans outside lookin sweet to bro just waitin for them to take off i see wot u runnin inside bro


Problem with putting nets all over the place is the plants are behind them and you are then kind of stuck for maintenance, or if you have to move them. I have done a few vertical scrogs that are on the go just now. If you are interested in something that has taken off I'll update you with a vertical exodus cheese scrog monster that is in week 9 of flower. Since I have been running vertical I think perhaps 1 plant has fallen so it really is not a massive concern.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> your outdoors are looking hench bru! fingers crossed the snow holds off. tho i was reading in the paper its forcast for scotland and the north next week ffs





colocowboy said:


> Wow! Is that normal to start snow about now there?


Wouldn't surprise me. I was sweating like a rapist this morgen, bent down and felt that my radiator was on, ffs. IT was 22 in the house and the radiator is blasting out heat. Need to get the boss to check, she IC-central heating.


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2011)

i see you are having to tie them down to fit in the greenhouse, do you think you may be so lucky that you will have to tie them up for support come 3 weeks time? i'd love to see some nice outdoor colas grown on a balcony.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

hi ghb, absolutely no chance of that happening, not in my experience of our weather. I think the plants are sturdy enough to hold quite a bit of weight, but first I need to get some heat and humidity control in there. Whatever the do pack on there will be enough structure to hold it. did you see my outdoor last year, the weather also made that shamefull, although I got a 1/2 pound from it.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

9 weeks of Vertical Cheeseyness.

popcorn bud, lol











bigger tings mon.





Thar she blows..getting rain water only from now on. she drinks about 3 litres a day, lol.





fat nuggles...











Looking down...






and certainly not, out.

DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Fucking hell D. Minted


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers Bill, just trying to keep my paws off it. Another week and I reckon it's gonna be magico.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Your the man but I would have that down if it were me.lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Son of a ......
nice cheese


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 20, 2011)

DST said:


> 9 weeks of Vertical Cheeseyness.
> 
> popcorn bud, lol
> 
> ...


Nice bro i run exodus only myself have done for years check my sig lookin like a fair few oz on your monster!! billy imo id av pulled it a week or so ago but thats because wot people like and after the 7 week mark it does nt pack on that much weight. wen did it start foxtailin bro im gettin it just now 5 weeks 4 days in !!+ rep to ya bro always nice to see the exo bein done properly by sum1 else nuff love cheds!!


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Cheds, I am in no rush and I grow my weed mainly for myself and prefer a heavy hitting smoke to an up buzz (have enough up buzzes kicking around). Re the foxtailing, It would be hard for me to put a time on it, lol. I reckon it was a couple of weeks ago at least. It was showing pistil development before it went into the cab (it was vegged outside after the solstice). From what Fred said the exo is most narcotic at 10 weeks. That'll do for me Thanks for the kind words. DST

EDIT: Curious about what you said about it not packing on much weight after week 7, Cheds. This thing is drinking nearly 3 litres of water a day, what is it doing with all that energy? I have certainly seen weight added over the last week or so. Are you hydro, soil...???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Good Morning m8. Thats me fully recovered after the old firm game. Only took 2 full days.lol Getting old. Well anyway, Im looking forward to the bite of the DOG. Whats the average flower time??


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Ah, gotcha, now I know how you lost your phone, lol. 

Totally forgot about the old firm game.

Somewhere in week 9 is normal for me. But then I do like a Milf


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

All Im looking for is commercially viable.lol I had that phone nearly 6 months, close to my record.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

8 weeks then, lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2011)

Speaking of flowering times. You got an estimate on the NY-47 and/or the OG kush I'm growing?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

NY-47 is 10 weeks I think. I got it from AlienGrowshop in The Netherlands. Check their seed bank for more info lad. I am sure it's a 10'er though. OG has to be left to go 9 weeks at least imo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Talking of flowering times.............what about delivery times.lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2011)

Props bru. Should be just in time to get my travel on. Gonna be cutting it a bit close though. The NY may need to be down a bit early. From what I remember that wasn't a favorites of everyone, but I sure liked it. I'm super excited to smoke some Dog kush. I've yet to sample it. Been hearing about it for seems like years now. Should get a nice little haul with 5 of them in the closet. They have such beautiful leaves. I can tell they are dogs by the look. Oh... and I talked with the man, and there are still 3 or 4 OG clones growing indoors... I told him not to flower them. We're gonna see what this seed produced when I harvest, and maybe keep it going in a major way. With that, I think I'm gonna pass on my cloning attempt.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

haha, speak to BB, I am just DST, lol.


supersillybilly said:


> Talking of flowering times.............what about delivery times.lol





jigfresh said:


> Props bru. Should be just in time to get my travel on. Gonna be cutting it a bit close though. The NY may need to be down a bit early. From what I remember that wasn't a favorites of everyone, but I sure liked it. I'm super excited to smoke some Dog kush. I've yet to sample it. Been hearing about it for seems like years now. Should get a nice little haul with 5 of them in the closet. They have such beautiful leaves. I can tell they are dogs by the look. Oh... and I talked with the man, and there are still 3 or 4 OG clones growing indoors... I told him not to flower them. We're gonna see what this seed produced when I harvest, and maybe keep it going in a major way. With that, I think I'm gonna pass on my cloning attempt.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.


Cool, so you got back ups already, even better!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Jigfresh inspecting a NY47 cola.........


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

*Wos Legend Fem New York 47 (3seeds)*

&#8364;19.00

!



Click Here 

Genotype: 60% Sativa, 40% Indica
Female: Pure AK-47
Stabilized male hybrid: Pure New York Diesel
Harvest time: 10 weeks indoors / middle of October outdoor
THC level: > 20%
Production: 350-450gr/m2 indoors 350-500gr per plant outdoor
Medical value: High
CBD content: >1%


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT... That's one hell of a beard, lol. Not to worry everyone, I've since trimmed things up a bit, gotten some sun, and put on about 20 pounds. FFS, I look like a sick apostle. Thanks for the flashback D. I'm really looking forward to the NY47 and the J1 as they are both sativa dom, and I have really only grown indica doms so far. I should have 14 strains to choose from for christmas. I'm wearing those adidas right now. They aren't looking so clean. I'm either going to have to change my rule of only buying new kicks in England, or I'm going to need to go to England more often. Ok... now you can have your journal back, lol. Thought I would take it over for a bit.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

You need to have a look behind the mask, shit you have got two piss holes in the snow for eyes, lmfao. Stoned and a bit jetlagged son?


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2011)

DST said:


> hi ghb, absolutely no chance of that happening, not in my experience of our weather. I think the plants are sturdy enough to hold quite a bit of weight, but first I need to get some heat and humidity control in there. Whatever the do pack on there will be enough structure to hold it. did you see my outdoor last year, the weather also made that shamefull, although I got a 1/2 pound from it.


never saw your outdoor from last year, half a pound sounds ok to me though. what did you end up doing with it?

exo looking foxy, how does she smell?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Got shot of most of it and also made some hashish.


ghb said:


> never saw your outdoor from last year, half a pound sounds ok to me though. what did you end up doing with it?
> 
> exo looking foxy, how does she smell?


As my wife would say, like a stinky condom, lol...rubbery and sickly. Quite rank, lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2011)

a used up jonny eh?!?, not heard that one before, lol

the dirtier the smell the better the high is what i find, so it should be killer smoke. you have done the exo before havent you?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup, got about 1/2 oz left from the last run, been misering that off late.


ghb said:


> a used up jonny eh?!?, not heard that one before, lol
> 
> the dirtier the smell the better the high is what i find, so it should be killer smoke. you have done the exo before havent you?


 
Here's some pics from last years outdoor.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Cheds, I am in no rush and I grow my weed mainly for myself and prefer a heavy hitting smoke to an up buzz (have enough up buzzes kicking around). Re the foxtailing, It would be hard for me to put a time on it, lol. I reckon it was a couple of weeks ago at least. It was showing pistil development before it went into the cab (it was vegged outside after the solstice). From what Fred said the exo is most narcotic at 10 weeks. That'll do for me Thanks for the kind words. DST
> 
> EDIT: Curious about what you said about it not packing on much weight after week 7, Cheds. This thing is drinking nearly 3 litres of water a day, what is it doing with all that energy? I have certainly seen weight added over the last week or so. Are you hydro, soil...???


Cocco and hydro pebbles all the way bro check my journal i ve run exo around 40 to 50 times mate !! Im not sayin it does nt put on weight but its not much if u compair wot u get after the extra 2 weeks your talkin a few gram max compaired to choppin at 8 weeks then i ve measured energy, nutes, used to produce the extra few gram per plant and for me it just is nt worth it!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Weed that smell like a stinky condom.(from the inside or outside.lol)


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Totally understand, your grow is based on $$, but I am smoking my own product and the cost is not important to me, its the stone I am after. And I have chopped at 8 weeks and 9 weeks before and would still smoke my DOG over that exo at 8-9 weeks (no offence to exo cheese.) I think this round the buds are certainly more solid throughout the whole plant, wheras before there were some that were a little bit airy. I'll stop by to check your journal out for sure.



cheddar1985 said:


> Cocco and hydro pebbles all the way bro check my journal i ve run exo around 40 to 50 times mate !! Im not sayin it does nt put on weight but its not much if u compair wot u get after the extra 2 weeks your talkin a few gram max compaired to choppin at 8 weeks then i ve measured energy, nutes, used to produce the extra few gram per plant and for me it just is nt worth it!!





supersillybilly said:


> Weed that smell like a stinky condom.(from the inside or outside.lol)


Mmmmn, makes me wonder, I don't know, its the wife that said it and we never use condoms, mmmmmmnnnn, starting to get suspicious of the wife now, lmao.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Just give her a wee call. "Wit u up tae babes. Aye, at work are you. I call on yer work phone then. Oh, you've just nipped out for some lunch. WHATS HIS FUCKING NAME. ILL STAB HIM. lol"


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2011)

outdoor looks respectable, amsterdam sun aint gonna compete with 1600w of hid for flowering but they were certainly frosty. how was the smoke?

if the exo cut has been going around for twenty plus years i'm surprised it has any potency left in it at all, i hear that the more cuts you take down the line a strain loses potency. if that is true then imagine what a ten week cheese was like when exodus were growing it.

looking forward to trying some dog kush, did you say it's a stock item in the grey area nowadays? i'm defo getting my ass to the dam thuis year, not been for over a year which is a long time for me, the kids skint what can i say........


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

No offence taken horses for course an all that hairy buds!! Did you lollipop?? sorry for these questions but im not familiar with your set up!! The only reason i ve had hairy bud from exo cheese is because of not enough light or i ve messed around with silly experiments of mine to perfect the strain. Im not sayin your doin wrong bro but in my experience it is nt much diffrent if took down at 10 or 8 weeks!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> No offence taken horses for course an all that hairy buds!! Did you lollipop?? sorry for these questions but im not familiar with your set up!! The only reason i ve had hairy bud from exo cheese is because of not enough light or i ve messed around with silly experiments of mine to perfect the strain. Im not sayin your doin wrong bro but in my experience it is nt much diffrent if took down at 10 or 8 weeks!!


A few posts back he said he was going on advice from Fred aka Mr West, now he is the cheese master. Dont think many people have a better knowledge about exo cheese than Fred


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

ghb said:


> outdoor looks respectable, amsterdam sun aint gonna compete with 1600w of hid for flowering but they were certainly frosty. how was the smoke?
> 
> if the exo cut has been going around for twenty plus years i'm surprised it has any potency left in it at all, i hear that the more cuts you take down the line a strain loses potency. if that is true then imagine what a ten week cheese was like when exodus were growing it.
> 
> looking forward to trying some dog kush, did you say it's a stock item in the grey area nowadays? i'm defo getting my ass to the dam thuis year, not been for over a year which is a long time for me, the kids skint what can i say........


It all depends on how many times you ve changed your mother mate!! I know of a lad thats only changed his exo mother twice since early 2000 and i would nt like to know how many cuts he has taken but i ve had in the region of 600 cuttins alone so it depends


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im not sayin better or anythin billy but ive run with the same strain for 10 + years and i ve tinkered alot to find out how best its grew not done by hearsay no offence dst plus were 2 diffrent growers and have personal prefrences and needs so niether is he wrong nore growing it wrong


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

I have grown it twice now and now have 1 mother, but the clone from Fred was probably cloned on, I am sure he can advise. I think even after growing it only twice I can safely say that I will prefer the longer flowered version (i.e I pref'd the 9 week to the 8 week). I am sure after 10 years you have things down to pat so I didn't intend on this being an, "I am right, he's wrong, dicks out on the table discussion", lol, but like I said and you confirmed, it's about personal preferences. Believe you me, if I had a tent full and was getting rid of it all I am sure it would be swaying on the drying lines already


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

There u go bro toker vs none toker = diffrent opinions lmbo peace bro ill b checkin ib to see how u got on durin harvest for sure keep up the fine work lad chedder


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Ah, that's right, I think I remember reading on the UK growers thread that you said you had stopped the smoke. I often have subtle suggestions from her indoors about reducing consumption....I don't think she understands how addicted I am, lol. Take it easy bru, and I'll will pop over to check your thread.

Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha d no1 but yourself can stop u tokin bro and thats if u want to


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

Big announcement in Hemlock's J


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2011)

ok, cheers Hem, lol. You been at the Murphy school of RIU? hehe. Saying that, I don't think I have seen Kev over here.......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Aye, Aye what's happening chavie! Hope i caught you on but being the week-end i know your prob. out sampling some breeder's new strain or something of the green kind. Ive got a few more weeks for some decent puff, the swag off the beat n track is'nt worth the paper never mind smoking the garbage!
But, getting back finally bro.
Can't wait to get a chance to go through the thread's and see what i've been missing. Its the only comforf being off R.U.I, is the change's in everyone's grow's and all the progress.
If i dont catch you here i'll catch you there 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Cinders, still online and fannying around the gaff. Too my surprise I found a space cake in my fridge, lol. After scoffing that my joy was soon deflated when I found mould on the trunk of one o fmy outdoor girls (it's just a freaking chore trying to grow outdoors here, lol) So I have doused it with milk, I have doused it with bicarb and water, and I am now sitting thinking, should I just chop the fucker on the basis that I don't want the others to be affected. One of the others is in the same tub as well...ffs.


ANYWAY ON A BIRGHTER NOTE:

BREEDERS BOUTIQUE Seeds are now available exclusively for purchase through the following reseller:
http://www.seaofseeds.com/

Give these guys some suport, they have a lot of good strains and have recently started. They are giving away freebies with all the orders as far as I am aware.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good cheif. It will keep my reading for the rest of the afternoon lol. Every time i think ive took it in, im like ' what ? '. Must be Stoned


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems like everyone is having problems with mould


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Tis the season to be mouldy, tralalalalalalalalala whatever....lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 23, 2011)

Mould! Mould! Always believe in your mold. Youve got the power to know, Your indestructable.....(to the theme of Gold....spastic valley or something.lol)


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Cinders, still online and fannying around the gaff. Too my surprise I found a space cake in my fridge, lol. After scoffing that my joy was soon deflated when I found mould on the trunk of one o fmy outdoor girls (it's just a freaking chore trying to grow outdoors here, lol) So I have doused it with milk, I have doused it with bicarb and water, and I am now sitting thinking, should I just chop the fucker on the basis that I don't want the others to be affected. One of the others is in the same tub as well...ffs.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY ON A BIRGHTER NOTE:
> ...


 BIG SAD FACE If only i didnt have a Deductable then a car payment to pay I WANT MORE DOGS DAMN IT and why isnt smelly cherry on SOS?


----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2011)

i'm in the mould club too, it seems everyone but billy is suffering at the minute.

i'll be aquiring some new gentics soon i think, maybe i'll try one or two of the BB elite, i'm holding a gun to yer head dst, which one is best? i'm leaning more towards deep blue for commercial, what about the people willing to pay top dollar?


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Seems like everyone is having problems with mould


Eagle 20!!! Will solve it! I swear by it! Look it up..... or ask your hydro shop for it.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you reckon my hydro store will also be able to sort out a few days of sunshine for me as well? lol. Saying that, looks like a nice day today. Going to look into Eagle20, I seriously doubt my local hydro store will have it, they are absolute tubes. lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Do you reckon my hydro store will also be able to sort out a few days of sunshine for me as well? lol. Saying that, looks like a nice day today. Going to look into Eagle20, I seriously doubt my local hydro store will have it, they are absolute tubes. lol.


Morning DST, your up early doors. I canny wait till I get these DOGS on the go. I chopped that light experiment. I thought only the 5 Northern Souls survived but alais the Blue Widow(which I knew was alive but thought wasn't doing anything)has flung up 1 massive cola which I thought was part of another plant. I have fell in love with the smell. Really does smell like Blueberrys.

@kiki - Im going to check that stuff out. Cheers


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey D mate if ya gota min theres someone asking about dog on the thread EM made https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright mate, just in to say HIGH, hope you get the mould sorted on the outdoor man! Chokin to see them come good. Would be a basterdo if it spread's in the tub, finger's crossed for them bro.

p.s shan result for the par's the day gadgie!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Pic fromt he morning, was nice and now its all spitting rain and damp. Boo. These pics cheer me up (thrips don't though!!! treatment applied).
> 
> My little bushy exo cheese mum.
> 
> ...


The picture of health here dude! I love the roots coming to the top of the substrate!!!!! Sorry I have not kept up to see what you are using for thrips, but I have had EXCELLENT results with spinosad A & B.

You can really see the love in your garden...very nice!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2011)

Will need to pop over and check the results in your thread. Only got a few mins here and there to check RIU. got little people running around my home this weekend. hehe.



supersillybilly said:


> Morning DST, your up early doors. I canny wait till I get these DOGS on the go. I chopped that light experiment. I thought only the 5 Northern Souls survived but alais the Blue Widow(which I knew was alive but thought wasn't doing anything)has flung up 1 massive cola which I thought was part of another plant. I have fell in love with the smell. Really does smell like Blueberrys.
> 
> @kiki - Im going to check that stuff out. Cheers





mr west said:


> Hey D mate if ya gota min theres someone asking about dog on the thread EM made https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/469248-breeders-boutique.html


will check it lad.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright mate, just in to say HIGH, hope you get the mould sorted on the outdoor man! Chokin to see them come good. Would be a basterdo if it spread's in the tub, finger's crossed for them bro.
> 
> p.s shan result for the par's the day gadgie!


Ah well, we always get gubbed from the Current Buns...



Hayduke said:


> The picture of health here dude! I love the roots coming to the top of the substrate!!!!! Sorry I have not kept up to see what you are using for thrips, but I have had EXCELLENT results with spinosad A & B.
> 
> You can really see the love in your garden...very nice!


Cheers HAyduke, much appreciated and glad things are good for you. Always nice to see a face you haven't seen in a while. Almost brings a sigh of relief to my soul.

Peace and Sunday love to all.

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

Peace and love to you too matey. Hope the little ppl dunt get under ur feet. best thing about other ppls kids is u can give em back


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice cheese D, the Deep Blue's look's like its carrying plenty Liver's/Blue's. 
Ive got a ' rare ' night off, so catching as much R.U.I time as i can. Sound's like you'r busy too bro. How's the weather that-a-way ? Needing a wee break before i crack lol.

Take it easy man

cindy


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

little people are cool. and like you say lad, we can give em back, hehehe....sheesh, the wee lad just doesn't stop talking, lol.




mr west said:


> Peace and love to you too matey. Hope the little ppl dunt get under ur feet. best thing about other ppls kids is u can give em back





Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice cheese D, the Deep Blue's look's like its carrying plenty Liver's/Blue's.
> Ive got a ' rare ' night off, so catching as much R.U.I time as i can. Sound's like you'r busy too bro. How's the weather that-a-way ? Needing a wee break before i crack lol.
> 
> Take it easy man
> ...


Funnily enough, this weekend the weather has been great, and seemingly going to continue through the week.

Peace, 

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh yeah i forgot to tell u to expect some really nice weather its been ike summer here the last week or so lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

Mate is lovely at the moment. Has been great all weekend as well. Excellent for my visitors!!! Thanks Mr Sun!!! Looks like I'll be trimming on the balcony in the sun, yippeee...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Aye you canny whack trimming on the balcony, wi the sun out. Hopefully the few day's of ray's will help out the girl's outside eh! Ive just been having another look through the seed's in the Boutique and notice the Psyco Killer come's in 2 varieties. I can remember what the Lem. 1 was like, and if its anything to go by then the other pheno MUST be a cracker.

Hope you'r good Pal


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> It all depends on how many times you ve changed your mother mate!! I know of a lad thats only changed his exo mother twice since early 2000 and i would nt like to know how many cuts he has taken but i ve had in the region of *600* cuttins alone so it depends


There it is again. It's coming up everywhere! lol 

Hey DST. Just popping in to see what's going on here and everything's just as I expected it to be, Fantastic! Love the roots showing on the surface there. That's gotta tell ya something eh? So my wife has had some friends, that I've never met before, who are on a Ireland to Amsterdam to Ireland trip that they just wrapped up today. They've been posting all week about the great time they were having. Anyway, couldn't help wondering when you mentioned having guest this week if they were the same but I ruled it out pretty quick. Hey, it wouldn't be the first time something that coincidental has happened to me. Well, hope your sun keeps shining for you. I bet your looking forward to getting your home back to just the miss's and you? 

Later


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye you canny whack trimming on the balcony, wi the sun out. Hopefully the few day's of ray's will help out the girl's outside eh! Ive just been having another look through the seed's in the Boutique and notice the Psyco Killer come's in 2 varieties. I can remember what the Lem. 1 was like, and if its anything to go by then the other pheno MUST be a cracker.
> 
> Hope you'r good Pal


Arlight bud, well it started with trimming on the balcony, quickly followed with a....move inside due to raincalling play off, lol. Typisch Nederland.



duchieman said:


> There it is again. It's coming up everywhere! lol
> 
> Hey DST. Just popping in to see what's going on here and everything's just as I expected it to be, Fantastic! Love the roots showing on the surface there. That's gotta tell ya something eh? So my wife has had some friends, that I've never met before, who are on a Ireland to Amsterdam to Ireland trip that they just wrapped up today. They've been posting all week about the great time they were having. Anyway, couldn't help wondering when you mentioned having guest this week if they were the same but I ruled it out pretty quick. Hey, it wouldn't be the first time something that coincidental has happened to me. Well, hope your sun keeps shining for you. I bet your looking forward to getting your home back to just the miss's and you?
> 
> Later


The spooky 600 vibe strikes again, lol. Nope, not the same ones, unless they came from Scotland and then may be....

And my wife was very happy to have a quiet night. Cheers lad.

Oh, and I had our good friend Dr Amber Trichome and her man along today to help trim the Flying Spag Monster Exo cheese. Was much appreciated! 

peace, DST

EDIT: PICS LATER


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Sound's like a good day all-round mate, Pitty bout the rain, i love it when R.U.I'ers hook up! Sound's like you need a break yourself bro. A bongo of one of your many jar's will do that for ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

cracking buds as per usual man. hope your enjoying this glorious weather bru! your greenhouse ladies will be loving this. you had any more mold on them or you nip it reet quick?

hope your good lad


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey d weres these pics bro cant wait any longer lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright Cheifta'. Still busy as mate! Me too man, but glad to say im Home again, and only got one more visit to wait for. 
Just been gifted some Psyco Kiler Suprise's. Either a Deep Blue's or Engeneer's Dream's hit them, so should be really exciting to see the keeper's in them!

Hope you'r good Pal.

cinder's


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey d weres these pics bro cant wait any longer lol


Hey D... you forgot to treat your own journal to the goodness.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like a daily operation, but it's only on one, and that's the one with the bloody molding trunk. The pape towel soaked in milk seems to have contained things.....we shall see.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking buds as per usual man. hope your enjoying this glorious weather bru! your greenhouse ladies will be loving this. you had any more mold on them or you nip it reet quick?
> 
> hope your good lad


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Hey d weres these pics bro cant wait any longer lol


Here you go.



DST said:


> Quick couple of pics afore bed. Uploaded a few of todays chop but my eyes are droopy and the wife is in bed....so a soupcon to satisfy the soul during the wee hours. FSM vert scrog exo cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> One of our 600 Mascots decided to hike all the way over from the US (he even brought his laptop, hehe) to help Cut the Cheese (there was no mustard).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> This is the Deep Blue F3, a very indica dominant hit to this one. A definite night time smoke and excellent for chilling. The nugs are totally solid, def needs to be grown in low humidity environments. I snipped the cola early on this one as there was a bit of mould in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Jig, more pics to come in a bit......


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Pics.....
OGK










OGK triploid





exo




















outdoor










indoor





casey jones







Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet u got some ogk up dude mine didnt make it and the groovey headband ecsdp i planted looks like its a mong lol only grown first coyd leafs and nothing else lol early days yet still tho. Babbys stiring in her cot next feeds at ten spoze better go make a bottlke up as the princess is a kip lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice pics DST that Deep Blue is looking tasty as hell. I bet your have varietys of smoke for days  I cant wait till this next harvest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

thats some pile of cheese you have there fella! it looks done to perfection too. good drills man.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Gonna have to try some cheese one of these days!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

I see you counldnt stay away from the og. every thing looks top notch and frostier than freezer burned steak.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Always appreciated.

Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 29, 2011)

whats the ogk?


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

og kush, some say the og stands for ocean grown


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey LG, not seen ya in a minute. Glad you are well bru. The OGK is OG Kush. The little one is an OG Kush bagseed that I picked up a number of years ago. (One of the other seeds was the mother of the DOG). I am hoping as this is my last seed to get that same earthy knock out kush that I had last time. The other 3 OGK are seeds I got from further generations of the OG Kush, so I don't think they'll be as good, but you never know.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning D, how ya doing Bro.
saw the seaofseeds ad for BB that must feel great!
Very cool gift in the 600 pic comp.
cheers mate, sunny and 85 here today! I think a little golf my be in order.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Hem, sunny and around 25 degrees here today. I was just lying outside eating a chicken mayo sandwich and it felt like I was standing against my cool tube tower. Lovely and toasty warm it is. No golf for me, just a few joints and then out on the swally in a wee while. The town will be full of eye candy for sure. Makes for a pleasant day of being stoned, buzzing from beer and smiley from ear to ear as the pretty females walk past with next to nowt on! Oh I do love the sun.

Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks Hem, sunny and around 25 degrees here today. I was just lying outside eating a chicken mayo sandwich and it felt like I was standing against my cool tube tower. Lovely and toasty warm it is. No golf for me, just a few joints and then out on the swally in a wee while. The town will be full of eye candy for sure. Makes for a pleasant day of being stoned, buzzing from beer and smiley from ear to ear as the pretty females walk past with next to nowt on! Oh I do love the sun.
> 
> Peace, DST


 Sounds Like a great Day in the Dam Mate!!!!
A little Chicken sand, a beer and joint.
It gets better I just don't know where!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Dried weight of the cheese vertical was 5.5+ ziperoonies. Going into jars tomorrow for curing. Got it in my paper bag wrapped up at the moment. Smells omozing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Dried weight of the cheese vertical was 5.5+ ziperoonies. Going into jars tomorrow for curing. Got it in my paper bag wrapped up at the moment. Smells omozing


I must be getting too riued haha,,,no shit brother I was just wondering this morgen how much you were going to yeild off that one, ya could tell she was weighty. Good to know  Enjoy your fri afternoon girl watching!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Sep 30, 2011)

haha wow i really feel like a dunce on that one haha


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

[youtube]8hRE83E7QwM[/youtube]

Outdoors








































at least I know one of the outdoors is probably a Deep Blue, the fat calyxes are a give away, and even though this one was in a 70litre pot (along with another one that got chopped down) it has stayed a lot shorter than the rest, so at least I know grown outdoors the deep blue remains short, and still has those FAT stigmas popping out of the calyxes. They are like dread locks.







Can you tell which one is the Livers and which one is the Exo Cheese??if you can. lol






Men Engineers having Dreams.






Moma Casey Jones






Quick peak in (middle light out for the time being - )






Engineers Dream











chillberry kush's one a bit in front of the other.


























Say CHEESE






DST ooot.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Everyone's making sure there are some daydreams today! 
Very, very nice there DST.... 
with soundtrack.... NOYCE! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2011)

Lookin good, and it looks to be a nice day outside as well.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 2, 2011)

Morning mate! Nice Pic's as allway's! i'll jump in and say the Liver's is on the right ???
The outdoor is coming along nice man.

Its 7 a.m and im just off to bed. Been an all-nighter!

later's brother


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Morning Cinders, well it would only take one person to guess to find out the answer, but no, that's the Exo cheese. Well, that's what it was labelled as Still waiting for 100% confirmation if the labelling was correct or not, lol.
They both look dam near identical, and smell pretty identical, although when cured a bit longer, I got the distinct impression that the Livers was tasting very much like the old NLa I use to smoke back in Gods Country many years ago.

Anyhoo, here's some pics from this morgens gardening.

Some clones just potted after rooting, and some Casey Jones' and DOG clones a bit further ahead. Been vegging them in the sun the last few days. Think I'll just run them like that until there is room to put them into the cab.



























And this is the Casey Jones that I have in flowering, will come down at 8 weeks. With the clone only CJ, there is no point running more than 8 weeks, it starts to throw out nanners after that as well. Good for producing S1's, but adds nothing to the smokable product, imho.

oh, and the white stuff on the leaves is Diatomacious Earth that I was sprinkling in some smaller plants on the shelf above (fukkin stuff can get everywhere if you are not carefull). I think the starter soil I am getting has thrips as all my clones and seedling seem to get infected. I have bleached out and cleaned my cloning box several times yet the return. Little fukkers move quick style as well.
The main cola is the one on the far right, I have just arched this plant over and the CJ is vigourous enough to basically produce loads of nice main colas. It's a freaking great plant!!! Still not sure why the Tangerine Dream would beat this in the High Times Cannabis Cup. I smoked some TangDream the other day when visitors where here, and to me it was just like the G13...Anyway, back to Casey





















Happy Sunday

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought we had put this to bed, the livers cheese question. Are you just messing with me. U know the dereference in the smokes. Didn't we say that the labels were correct at time of sending, im sure we did. Now I really don't know the livers seems to put out slightly fatter leafs than the cheese.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

I had put it to bed in my head Fred, lol. But I still hadn't had your 100% confirmation lad, as you said that you needed to try the two finished products to make sure (and at that point you didn't have any of the 2 finished products.) Anyways, when I took EM a bit of the Livers to try he said it was smelling exactly the same as the cut he grew(the exo). I did tell him they were very similar though. Not trying to mess with ya at all lad


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

cool, the two i had labeld as livers turned out to be cheese and have yielded a shit load of JB cheese seeds, JB being jake blues, or we could call it deep psychosis livers/blues cheese. So yeah you know what you have? I know which i have although i have one of each with a ? but its ok cuz their clone sisters were properly labeld and are in veg


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2011)

Plants looks great D.!!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Eh? So you are saying that mine where labelled correctly, or do I only have cheese, Fred you are confusing me now, lol.



mr west said:


> cool, the two i had labeld as livers turned out to be cheese and have yielded a shit load of JB cheese seeds, JB being jake blues, or we could call it deep psychosis livers/blues cheese. So yeah you know what you have? I know which i have although i have one of each with a ? but its ok cuz their clone sisters were properly labeld and are in veg


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

Im saying i think you got one of each labeled correctly and i think its a livers cut that EM has got lol


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

that would make sense, lol. Oh lord, how funny. Bejeesus I got three of the stinkiest bottles ever at the minute. Def smells stronger than the previous runs.



mr west said:


> Im saying i think you got one of each labeled correctly and i think its a livers cut that EM has got lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

Bottles, you doing oil again?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

bottles/jars....same thing, lol. Still got some of the last oil run left so no need at the minute.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is the marijuana version of the who's on first skit! lol


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Cowboy, This must be an American tv show or something as I am not sure what you mean, lol. Please explain to a dumb Scot fae the Lowlands?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

lol
It was a laurel and hardy thing
[video=youtube;sShMA85pv8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

hahaha, ok, I got you now. 
It's where?
It's there!
Right in front of you!
Where? 
There!
Oh there, I see now, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

lol ya, sorry for the ambiguity at first shoulda put that up to start


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2011)

no worries lad, sometimes things stare me in the face and I still don't get it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

what up bru! looks like everythings been enjoying the sun, your outdoors might just finish up! nice sack of cheds you have there, should see you nicely zombie'd for some time


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

According to the weather, the latest hurricane, Orphelia, or whatever it's called, will be putting a stop to that come tomorrow. Temps due to drop by 50%, clouds and winds to boot. Lovely, status quo again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

well we knew it wouldn't last eh. yesterday was a bit of a rip though the daaarn saaaarf mob had hotter than algeria and the north was pishing doon haha. aye status quo has been resumed...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow... its so amazing coming back into your journal here D, after seeing your garden up close and personal. It was so very diffferent than what i had imagined from the pictures.
I cant tell you how blown away we were by your skills and talents. 
Your ability to utilize the space you have in such a masterful way is really quite amazing. 
You make it all look so easy, I admire your approach to gardening in so many aspects.
Especially how you simplify everything . Rainwater and compost to name a couple.... using as many tools that you can that nature provides and the results are mind blowing. I learned so much from you but am still left with so many questions..so i will keep watching and keep trying to figure out how the hell you create the magic.
5.5 oz on the cheeze is outstanding. really amazing....do you think you will do more vertical grows? 
did you chop the mouldy tree?
sorry to hear about the turn in the weather, man we got lucky with it when we were there. real lucky.
take it easy
peace out 
amber


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome home doc.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow... its so amazing coming back into your journal here D, after seeing your garden up close and personal. It was so very diffferent than what i had imagined from the pictures.
> I cant tell you how blown away we were by your skills and talents.
> Your ability to utilize the space you have in such a masterful way is really quite amazing.
> You make it all look so easy, I admire your approach to gardening in so many aspects.
> ...


i was completely blown away with D's space aswell. he uses it so well


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Ambs, wow, I really didn't think you would ever put a self portrait up, lol...j/k Thanks for the kind words, like you said, I try to keep it simple and that seems to do me well. I am for sure going to be continuing on the vertical scrogs, although I think next run I plan on doing a normal scrog on the bottom floor at the back of the cab, and may be a vertical one where the Cheese one was...we shall see. I got some potential vitctims to do that too, hehe.

I haven't chopped the mouldy tree yet. The mould seems to have stopped on it now, the milk/papertowel press and the carbonate of soda seems to help big guns. No further furry spreading at the moment. Just the PM to deal with no, lmao.

I was in about the outdoor plants earlier spraying them with Silinal (for the PM) and I am covered from head to toe in trichs, everything is sticking to me, haha. Just got of the phone, which had to be prized from my ear, lol.

Glad you and yer man made it back home safe....

Hey Jigster, whats cooking bru?

Off to do some training, kapowee!

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Moma LGP, how goes it love? How is wee H today?


Lil ganja princess said:


> i was completely blown away with D's space aswell. he uses it so well


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Jigster, whats cooking bru?


Trying to salvage my plants so I can harvest, and afford my much anticipated vacay. 2 or 3 are still on deaths doorstep. I'm done with getting free clones (unless they are perfect for my setup). Saving $150 was not worth all this hassle and time. In the new year I may try a few clones from another friend... and I'm probably going to be running all seeds.

I'm painting the house today as well. The new neighbors seems to have straitened out a bit. And we found a product to shut the neighbors dog up. It's this ultrasonic little bugger that sends a nasty message when it detects barking. Works up to 75 ft. I bet they are going to wonder why their dog no longer barks, lol.

Just wanted to say again... the dogs I have in the closet are the healthiest looking ones... they are growing roots like mad, their leaves are a lush green and their structure is impecable. And from what I hear round town is they should smoke decent. 

Loved the story about the neighbors party. I can only imagine how bad that guys tomatoes were. Some people just aint got a green bit to them. Also a bit of useless info, you and your lovely lady came up in conversation quite a bit this weekend while my parents were visiting. (all good i promise, hehe) It's always nice to talk about friends.

Glad to hear you are still going to try more vert scrogs. I love seeing it done well.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill speak for her as shes feeding baby H, we've been out in the garden in the shade today but its too blowy for her lol or us lol not as lovely as it has been, still nice for time of year.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Dam, sometimes forking out at the start can pay off. I am sure the DOGs will do you proud Jig. My little OGkush is also still doing it's thing. I discovered last night that my neighbours are also have similar Lice/thrip problems with their plants (non MJ ones) I am guessing this comes with living in the area I do, all the grass and tree's and constant wind etc, etc.

I did smile when I read the thing about the little ultrasonic doggy noise suppressor. How fekkin cool. I know the wife would certainly approve as she has a distinct hatred of all dogs that are rat like. There this women at her work who is one of those dog carrying types. I now call her "Dog in a Bag woman"...it's just wrong I tell you. Dogs have legs and should not be carried or put in bags, wtf is wrong with you people???????!!!!!!!

Well I wondered why my ears had a distinct warm tingle to them. I thought it was the hash I was smoking, hehe. Theres a hash that get's sold in Amsterdam, called "Warme Oortjes" (warm ears) believe it or not.


jigfresh said:


> Trying to salvage my plants so I can harvest, and afford my much anticipated vacay. 2 or 3 are still on deaths doorstep. I'm done with getting free clones (unless they are perfect for my setup). Saving $150 was not worth all this hassle and time. In the new year I may try a few clones from another friend... and I'm probably going to be running all seeds.
> 
> I'm painting the house today as well. The new neighbors seems to have straitened out a bit. And we found a product to shut the neighbors dog up. It's this ultrasonic little bugger that sends a nasty message when it detects barking. Works up to 75 ft. I bet they are going to wonder why their dog no longer barks, lol.
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Ill speak for her as shes feeding baby H, we've been out in the garden in the shade today but its too blowy for her lol or us lol not as lovely as it has been, still nice for time of year.


I think we are getting the last of it mate. By the time we get decent weather, H will be at bloody school, lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 3, 2011)

Jeez .. such animal hatred...D.... 

I have a rat dog... but i would never put him in a bagg.... thats for sure.....
most the time hes just out in the yard... no special treatment..

And jig... same thing happened to me... 
Some guy gave me a free clone already in flower....
Damn thing pmed on me....
And compromised my whole setup...
Wish i could of just vegged it out myself.....

Clones are notorius for pm... I stick to clones still ...
The pm has to be eraticated early.... im hoping my very small outbreak wont spread...
oh well... at least you got thwe dogs....


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

It's the wife that hates the little yappers, not me lad, lol (read the post). I love all of gods creatures providing they are not munching my plants!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Especially providing that! Well cockroaches too I just don't like em!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 3, 2011)

i know ...
Was just joshing with ya ...
It was a funny read ...just wanted to get in on the funnies....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

The other day while listening to the steady flow of yapping, I realized why these dogs are useful. Usually big dogs when they bark it means something is afoot. These yap dogs are like reverse alarms. If you don't hear anything for a few minutes, you know something is going down... because the dogs are dead, lol.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> The other day while listening to the steady flow of yapping, I realized why these dogs are useful. Usually big dogs when they bark it means something is afoot. These yap dogs are like reverse alarms. If you don't hear anything for a few minutes, you know something is going down... because the dogs are dead, lol.


 LMAO i like the way you think Jig lol. I love my Boxer/Bulldog and those are the only dogs i think ill buy from now on unless i find a Bulldog/Pit


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 3, 2011)

okay boys - here's my 4 pound yorkie that fits in my purse!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

seriously 4 pounds? I have a cat that weighs over 20!


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> seriously 4 pounds? I have a cat that weighs over 20!


oh yeah! 4 tiny pounds.... and a mighty bark!! He's a fierce big bad guard dog you know..... LMAO! Hey - nice job on the 600 poll..... looks like you got it just about wrapped up!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

well he is a cute little guy. And thank you.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Yorkies, I thought they were chocolate bars....hehehe.

Cute little pooch Kiki.


Kiki007 said:


> okay boys - here's my 4 pound yorkie that fits in my purse!!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Next Exo Cheese Vertical going in.......


























Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2011)

And so it begins again, you gonna do a livers Vscrog to go the other side of ur space?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

I just put a livers into 12/12 but I think it'll be grown normally. I reckon a cheesey carpet scrog at the back is in order again. I do like the Livers (was finishing off the jar last night) but it's deffo not quite as strong as the Exo.



mr west said:


> And so it begins again, you gonna do a livers Vscrog to go the other side of ur space?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2011)

Lmfaro, I find the livers to be stronger than the cheese, thats one of the ways to tell em apart lol, the livers has a strong body stone to it whereas the exo cheese is mostly in the fizzing head stone department


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Perhaps I am measuring as to how messed up my head is then?!?! Still think the Exo cut I grew was stronger. And from what I understand if you let it go long enough then the body is there as well.....we'll need to agree to disagree on this one then. May be my next Livers plant will be better.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2011)

or maybe i got it wrong after all and ya cheese is livers and ya livers is exo? SOrry


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

oh my........lol.

I don't think so Westy. As I said, I wouldn't class something that effects your body to be stronger than something that effects your head more. Think the nappies are going to your head mate, lol.


mr west said:


> or maybe i got it wrong after all and ya cheese is livers and ya livers is exo? SOrry


----------



## ghb (Oct 4, 2011)

top half of the page is dogtastic, dog is always on discussion on this thread in one form or another.

killed it with the ecfsvsm mate. i think you'll do equally well with this run too, the multiple branches will fill that screen no doubt.

all's cheesey in the damn i take it then?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Morgen Jongen, het Dam is altijd een echte cheesey plekje te zijn. 


ghb said:


> top half of the page is dogtastic, dog is always on discussion on this thread in one form or another.
> 
> killed it with the ecfsvsm mate. i think you'll do equally well with this run too, the multiple branches will fill that screen no doubt.
> 
> all's cheesey in the damn i take it then?


----------



## ghb (Oct 5, 2011)

no idea what half of that meant, i got the good morning and the cheesey dam bit, haha.
you sound like don after a night on it.

how's tricks?.

my ever postponed dam trip has been set back even further thanks to these fuck monkeys, wanted to make the cup and get some fresh genetics too, do you go to the cup events?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Was just a good morning and confirming that the Dam is a real cheesey place, in many ways

To be honest, I have never been to the expo, I generally just go down to the Grey Area and sit and chief it up with my mates. May be I should pop down at some point......

Tricks are good, just feeling a little fukked at the moment. Not sleeping well at all, feel like I might as well have a bairn I was up 4 times last night. Woke up at 2:30 wide awake thinking, it must be morning, only to see the clock readin 2:30..ffs. Then 4:30, 6:30, then finally 7:00.....gies piece man. Not that I'll get much sympathy fae the likes eh Daddy West et al, lol.

Some pics of the outdoors. Seem to have the branch mould under control (milk and bicarb for FTW!!!) But now battling with PM, ffs. And due to it now being a bit drier, I am also seeing the odd mite here and there (combo of the sun and dry weather over the last few days must have brought them from somewhere.) Anyway, they are beefing up a bit, finally.













































































DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2011)

aww mate, I know how ya feel and its nae good, least you get the day to yaself sort of lol. Tichs looking tichy loving the outdoor man. Last day of sun for us englanders, autumn is here.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers bud, I think Autumn is def upon us...but you never know with this crazy world climate we have these days.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2011)

maybe we will skip straight to spring lol. What would kill all the nasty bugs then? I know the dam can get really cold in winter with the flatness and wind-chill factor, hopefully we'll get a nice cold snap too


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Complaints were aired last night regarding the stench of my Cheese Vertical scrog....mutterings of, "house stinks of weed all the time" made me decide to shift her into the flower cab.....ah well. Let's hope she gets a bit more growth on her to fill up most of the screen.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2011)

Have to keep the home happy. I could see using odor control just to keep peace! 
Good Morning D sorry to hear of your insomnia. Valerian tea and or a melatonin will fix your rhythm up bud! 
Peace Man, hope the day is well!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> Lmfaro, I find the livers to be stronger than the cheese, thats one of the ways to tell em apart lol, the livers has a strong body stone to it whereas the exo cheese is mostly in the fizzing head stone department


I agree mate. I have some livers I took at just over 9 weeks and I'm struggling to smoke the stuff due to cutting down and my tolerance being lowered. I think I prefer her at 8 weeks myself.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry D forgot where I was for a minute then lol. Outdoor looks fuckin tasty mate that greenhouse is a beast. Got my dogs in flower now along side some engineers dreams. Deep Psycho next up


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers bru, will check that out. And yeh, gotta keep my non MJ smoking wife happy, lol.


colocowboy said:


> Have to keep the home happy. I could see using odor control just to keep peace!
> Good Morning D sorry to hear of your insomnia. Valerian tea and or a melatonin will fix your rhythm up bud!
> Peace Man, hope the day is well!





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I agree mate. I have some livers I took at just over 9 weeks and I'm struggling to smoke the stuff due to cutting down and my tolerance being lowered. I think I prefer her at 8 weeks myself.





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Sorry D forgot where I was for a minute then lol. Outdoor looks fuckin tasty mate that greenhouse is a beast. Got my dogs in flower now along side some engineers dreams. Deep Psycho next up


Have you had the DOG before Willy? The Engineer and the Deep- Psycho, I defy anyone not to like those two!!

It's not unusual to have people with differing opinions on weed strengths.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 5, 2011)

Never had the dog or any headband or og before. Should be fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2011)

YOur girls look so lovely D'st. They have gotton so much larger this last couple weeks. I bet the warm sunny weather made them feel so fine. Its great to hear that you have saved the mouldy tree, awesome gardening mate. Your photos are always so pretty. Thanks for posting them they took my breath away. I especially like this one, im thinking it might make a really nice drawing or painting . I think because of its simplicity and detail i might take a shot at it....(if you dont mind of course) take it easy
Amber


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

I think you'll enjoy it for sure Willy


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Never had the dog or any headband or og before. Should be fun


Hey Amber, please go for, and please post a pic of the drawing when you are done? It's cool to look at the trichs and see how evenly they are based on the leaves, like little separate fields of trichomes, and then how random they are within those little puffed up patches. Plants are cool.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YOur girls look so lovely D'st. They have gotton so much larger this last couple weeks. I bet the warm sunny weather made them feel so fine. Its great to hear that you have saved the mouldy tree, awesome gardening mate. Your photos are always so pretty. Thanks for posting them they took my breath away. I especially like this one, im thinking it might make a really nice drawing or painting . I think because of its simplicity and detail i might take a shot at it....(if you dont mind of course) take it easy
> Amber


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny how outies leaves trich up faster than innies...
I always wondered why ?
Always thought it was cause of t cooler temps...
I seem to notice better trich productioon on leaves in colder temps...
Your thoughts????


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Totally agree cheezy, def colder temps seem to bring out the trichs a lot more. Stuffs fantastic for the bubble bags and making hash...wish I could get those temps in my cab. Nae chance.


323cheezy said:


> Funny how outies leaves trich up faster than innies...
> I always wondered why ?
> Always thought it was cause of t cooler temps...
> I seem to notice better trich productioon on leaves in colder temps...
> Your thoughts????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

i also noticed cold weather plumps the buds up a bit, and i see your growth is booming. Lookin Good!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright D, How's trick's. Good to hear you got the mould under control bro. Can't wait to see the outdoor gang you got finnish man.

edit: 
P.S you'll love the DOG Willy, as ive said before, ive grew out a handfull of really good strain's over the last year and the DOG was one of the first, but still have kept the same clone through alot of moving around. Its hard to say what's a ' Keeper " these day's. Ive not took clone's off some plant's and regretted it, and its so hard to let one go, but along with clone only strain's, i'll keep this DOG clone for as long as !
I'm also a Big HeadBand fan, and going to try and find a goog mum out the H.B bean's ive got though 

P.P.S Nice Pic Amber


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

hey cinders, that's ma mic ya donut, lol. Mould under contorl, PM battle is full on. It's not super bad but I am just shitting maself for them finishing well. They have started to turn with some of the stigmas going. If I get another rmonth I'll be lucky.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

DST said:


> hey cinders, that's ma mic ya donut, lol. Mould under contorl, PM battle is full on. It's not super bad but I am just shitting maself for them finishing well. They have started to turn with some of the stigmas going. If I get another rmonth I'll be lucky.


Much appologie's Cheif lol. You'r mic 

There's just that different look to a Plant when grown. " imo "
I'm keeping my finger's crossed for them finnishing green n mean bro.

Hope you'r Barry Gadie


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuk yeh I am Barry lad, weekends is here and I'll be up the toon chiefing ma lungs oot later. Have a gid yin pal.

D


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Fuk yeh I am Barry lad, weekends is here and I'll be up the toon chiefing ma lungs oot later. Have a gid yin pal.
> 
> D


Sound's like fun to me chav. The rain's away and its looking like a braw for a wee bevvy. Shame we've no got Dank on Demand, but when you got a bag of Liver's its na' bad. " Just have to wrap a pre-rolled 100 times and smoke it 2 toke's at a time before the whole toon can smell it " 

Have a Blazing week-end brother


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Rain's never away in Holland, it's always just around the corner, same as in Scotland, lol. I can imagine, a joint of livers versus a joint of tobacco filled council hash joints......kind of jailbait smelling, lmao.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Aye, like i said one puff and head's are turning from everywhere! " tobacco joint's wi soapy lol " the good old day's eh! I usually rope in someone, take rapid toke's and pass it before bailling  
So what's on the menu for the day ?


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

hahaha, sounds like days of old. leave the hot burning butt for someone else to finish off, lol.

I've got some lovely cured Exo sitting by my side as well as the rest of the flavours, DOG, DPQ, Chillberry Kush, Bleezeberry, PsychoKill, and some week old cured Deep Blue (although I only smoke that at night). I have also been smoking a 4-5month cured Heijuana. Fuk me, it ain't the nicest weed but if you want to fall asleep in 5 minutes, it's the ticket. I have real insomnia at the moment and waking up like5 times a night. Wandering around the house thinking, why is it not daytime yet......



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, like i said one puff and head's are turning from everywhere! " tobacco joint's wi soapy lol " the good old day's eh! I usually rope in someone, take rapid toke's and pass it before bailling
> So what's on the menu for the day ?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 7, 2011)

Haha d thats the craving for another fat head id get it all the time but wen i stopped tokin it subsided !!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

could well be, cheddar, but I have always been a light sleeper and the last week I have had quite a bit of work related stress so I am thinking it's more to do with that......people fukking you over always gets your mind racing at 10 to the dozen.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought it was out of sympathy for the princess lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

man all this talk of dog, everyone has been raving about it. and complaining about the stench  

have a good weekend fella get ya shwally on!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

You can tell LGP that if you want Fred, lol.

Some pics from le jardin...








































woof















this is the right way up btw...exo






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

sweet, you to lad.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man all this talk of dog, everyone has been raving about it. and complaining about the stench
> 
> have a good weekend fella get ya shwally on!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

Tower of power looks freakin awesome as do ur buds lol. With the cooler tube will u be extending the width of your shelves?


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

nah, the shelves will remain the same. If anything I am changing more to using trays which actually keeps the medium further back from the light as well and allows more light to penetrate.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Never disappoints! 
Nice forest DST!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Never disappoints!
> Nice forest DST!


hes the peter perfect of the forums lol, he's got a twinkle in his eye and when he smiles the room lights up lol. Its just when he talks that lets him down lol/jk/


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

oh oh oh I forgot to say, a new series of rab c started on wednesday, u might be able to catch it on the iplayer


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man all this talk of dog, everyone has been raving about it. and complaining about the stench
> 
> have a good weekend fella get ya shwally on!!!


When i was selling it i was selling it as dogshit. lol. now its just Dog.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2011)

Lookin good D, you decided to add the light back in?


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

we don't get iPLayer due to our IP address...boohoo. You have to go through one of the pay channel things online.

I have just put an hps in there for the time being, until I get another mh400 to see if runs as hot as the old one I got.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2011)

I use this to watch all the british shit they lock us foreigners out of: http://www.iprivacytools.com/


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

cheers J, will check it out.


----------



## ghb (Oct 7, 2011)

glad to see the cab again, almost forgot you had it what with all the outdoor shots you've been throwing up.

looking great pal, i really like the branching structure of the exo!.


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 7, 2011)

DST said:


> You can tell LGP that if you want Fred, lol.
> 
> Some pics from le jardin...
> 
> ...


looks great in there DST!! +rep.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

the nets sure are working out good for the exo's, they are bowing under the weight of the girls upstairs, but saving a lot of flopping around. The ground floor will soon be a cheese carpet. OR will be in the coming near.....


ghb said:


> glad to see the cab again, almost forgot you had it what with all the outdoor shots you've been throwing up.
> 
> looking great pal, i really like the branching structure of the exo!.





Kiki007 said:


> looks great in there DST!! +rep.


Muchas gracia senoritá


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Morning Pal. lol cheese carpet. Thats what my mate's Liver's grow went like with no fan or tie's. The stuff was crawling along the floor like a spider plant . ( or the hanging dog's of Babylon haha ) Looking great though man. When you get a min im in need of some expert advice lol.

cinder's


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Expert advise, sure you come to the right place?? Morning mate. As long as we win today and beat Spain (lmfao) we should be in the Euros eh! oh dear


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2011)

tartan army might just be able to pull it off, i'm sure spain won't be expecting it, you going out to watch the match?


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Going out for a meal with a couple the wife and I know....so nope, will not be getting to watch the match


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Going out for a meal with a couple the wife and I know....so nope, will not be getting to watch the match


Well enjoy the meal at least brother. Going to drop you another email the first of next week. 

Have a super weekend


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheers buddy, you too.


Highlanders cave said:


> Well enjoy the meal at least brother. Going to drop you another email the first of next week.
> 
> Have a super weekend


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Expert advise, sure you come to the right place?? Morning mate. As long as we win today and beat Spain (lmfao) we should be in the Euros eh! oh dear


I watched the Spain game lastnight and they'r frightening ! Like watching a computer game! But we can pull it off when we want lmao.
Ach well, look at the manager n where he's fae! 

Have a good one D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

aye the Spaniards are a hell of a side that david villa is a clinical finisher. 

whats the word from Adam bru? all good!?


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2011)

DST said:


> hah I have real insomnia at the moment and waking up like5 times a night. Wandering around the house thinking, why is it not daytime yet......


 DAMN IT D im sorry to tell you this BUT YOUR TURNING INTO A ZOMBIE/VAMPIRE  Please dont eat me lol


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

hey guys, all is good over here. Getting (or trying to get) motivated for my Monday evening work out....that exo joint earlier is making it seem like a chore. Screwed my calf muscle up last week so gotta take it easy (hahaha, that's my excuse).

Hotsause, I have beena zombie for years, a vampire though, mmmmn.......spicey blood for dinner, yum yum!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Craving a bit of black pudding are ya?
Good day D! Probably about the end of it if not already passed bed time!
Hope this finds you well sir!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Bit late for Bloedworst, cowboy but I did have a bit with my breakfast on Saturday, lol. My mate had brought over some Blackpudding from Glasgow a couple of weeks ago, as well as Fruit pudding and Tattie Scones, awesome fry up was had. Just having my last joint of the day then bedtime for me. Take it easy bru, ta muchly for stopping in....


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 10, 2011)

DST said:


> hey guys, all is good over here. Getting (or trying to get) motivated for my Monday evening work out....that exo joint earlier is making it seem like a chore. Screwed my calf muscle up last week so gotta take it easy (hahaha, that's my excuse).
> 
> Hotsause, I have beena zombie for years, a vampire though, mmmmn.......spicey blood for dinner, yum yum!!!


 lol Yea i feel you D ive been trying to get back on my workout schedule i skipped 2 days already..... Thanks for reminding me to get off my ass and do my work out lol. Tomorrows my friday so ill have alot of pics coming


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Bit late for Bloedworst, cowboy but I did have a bit with my breakfast on Saturday, lol. My mate had brought over some Blackpudding from Glasgow a couple of weeks ago, as well as Fruit pudding and Tattie Scones, awesome fry up was had. Just having my last joint of the day then bedtime for me. Take it easy bru, ta muchly for stopping in....


If I ever come dam I'll fetch you some black pudding from my area. There's a company thats pretty famous for the stuff around these parts.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Am gonna hold you to that Willy....loves me some blackpudding. We always try and get the Stornoway Black pudding. I actually prefer White Pudding though....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2011)

White pudding is pretty where I live. I like the small full black puddings as oppossed to the bigger stuff that you slice


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2011)

well the early 11 week engineers dream is knock out head bangingly strong. I had a quick dride bit last night before bed and had a whitey as i was getting into bed, well not a whitey as such more the sweats. Couple ive had this morning have got me nice and relaxed, Im gonna have to be carefull with this lol. Got a jtr to take as soon as the ed's dry and out the box lol. The only thing this area is famous for is pork pies lmao and thats the next county along, melton mowbray pork pies and they aint even that great lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheese is pretty big over here, lol.

In 2010, the average Dutchie consumed 17.8 kilos of cheese per year, lol.........


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2011)

so collectively we could get a nice pickanick together.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

And I reckon we wouldn't need to worry about entertainment.....someone just needs to remember to bring along a blanket to sit on!!!

Hey peeps, so, I was checking my outdoor ladies and I am seeing amber trichomes already and they are not looking finished.....my terrace absolutely stinks, I am getting a bit para about it. lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2011)

will u have to dry the outdoor lot in shifts? Or will u be able to cram it all in the stinky room?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

I am gonna dry it in the greenhouse I think. I have the heater and dehumidifier in there so should be okay.....bit para about taking outdoor to dry indoor as the last time it spread PM to my cab! not good (as well as mites)


mr west said:


> will u have to dry the outdoor lot in shifts? Or will u be able to cram it all in the stinky room?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2011)

D if there are orange trichs id be chopping the mofo down bro!! Drying in the green house is nt a bad ideea either bruv just leave it well ventilated and u wont need the dehumidifier i ve done all my drying without 1 even in this crazy country plenty of air movement is key imo!!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

I still think it's got some to go on it though. I am still feeding the fucker, I just noticed a few when inspecting the other day. Still loads of clear and some cloudy, just the odd amber in there. I'll probably start just on the water for that one. Will pop some pics up in a bit.

The dehimidifier is 100% necessary in my area. It gets real damp at night here and because my greenhouse sits on conctrete slabs there is airflow from underneath. But there is also water that collects in the corner of my terrace which adds to the damp. I don't normally dry with a dehumidifier but I don't want to take my outdoors indoors. I think the greenhouse should work good though. probably take a bit longer but that is no bad thing. Just neeed to keep my wife out my hair regarding running the heater all the time, lol.



cheddar1985 said:


> D if there are orange trichs id be chopping the mofo down bro!! Drying in the green house is nt a bad ideea either bruv just leave it well ventilated and u wont need the dehumidifier i ve done all my drying without 1 even in this crazy country plenty of air movement is key imo!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ditch the heater then bruv imo a good few ocilating fans would solve the problem of holding the water off to dry bud mate i to sumtimes get it were i dry but always come out trumps !! The green house will work bro i to grow and dry in a shed that is nt sealed properly and neva get any trouble dryin without a heater but plenty of air movement from fans trust me bro i would nt say if i knew it could ruin sum1 elses crop that thay had put hard work into it!!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

The reason I put my heater in there was because the dehumidifer kept pausing and the Frost indicator kept coming on. So basically over night when it gets cold everthing stops working. With such low temps do you still think I should ditch the heater? The heater is not something that is on constantly. It is designed for greenhouses and you basically turn it on, set the desired level of the temp in the greenhouse, and the thermostat does the rest. Switches itself off and on as required. Pluss it is also an ocilating fan....whatcha reckon? I am still leaning towards having it on to keep the temp constant.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

This is it here http://www.biogreen.de/en/greenhouseheating/electric/tropic/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

like it, looks like a big face.

i'm a fan of the white pud too. i was lookin in the supermarkets recently and they don't sell any with actual blood in it anymore  its hemoglobin pooder now or some guff.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

And here they are today.....

Greenhouse:



































You can see some of the Amber bulbous heads on this















This one is a bit behind the others...






New Exo Cheese VSCROG










And some Exo clones, being cloned without any additional light, I just have a box over them at the window. Seem pretty happy to me.






OG Kush babies






Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like it, looks like a big face.
> 
> i'm a fan of the white pud too. i was lookin in the supermarkets recently and they don't sell any with actual blood in it anymore  its hemoglobin pooder now or some guff.


That's messed up. Wonder why they removed the vital ingredient. Substitutes never work IMO


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 11, 2011)

I always thought black pudding was a British thing that no other country would entertain but too my amazement I just found out there is loads of different country's that do there own versions some of which sound rather tasty


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

I had some amazing blackpudding in Austria, and the Dutch also eat what they call, Bloedworst (blood sausage). I guess any of the farming nations will make it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

outdoors are looking good man. really filled up this last week. your probably on top of it already but in the 6th pic down there looks like the beginning of a bit of mould bru


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

If you mean this one...






Nope, it ain't mould, I have checked a few times as I have taken a couple of pics of this cola, and each time have gone, shit, mould, only to run out and see it's just some stigmas that have gone orange already, lol. Thanks for the keen eye though


Don Gin and Ton said:


> outdoors are looking good man. really filled up this last week. your probably on top of it already but in the 6th pic down there looks like the beginning of a bit of mould bru


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a close up of it....very deceiving. I think I may have pulled a bad leaf off there in the past so I will def be monitoring it....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

kind of looks like it's pollinated?! knew you'd be on top of it though


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> The reason I put my heater in there was because the dehumidifer kept pausing and the Frost indicator kept coming on. So basically over night when it gets cold everthing stops working. With such low temps do you still think I should ditch the heater? The heater is not something that is on constantly. It is designed for greenhouses and you basically turn it on, set the desired level of the temp in the greenhouse, and the thermostat does the rest. Switches itself off and on as required. Pluss it is also an ocilating fan....whatcha reckon? I am still leaning towards having it on to keep the temp constant.


Haha d i think i ve used exactly the same heater bro they are good but i ditched it as it was nt needed in my setup, do u find it lowers humidity if there is nt any water lying round?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a weird one Don, was again checking it out with the magnifying glass. I had some male Engineers Dreams in there for a while so pollination could be it...not sure though.

I have only started really using it now Cheddar. I would imagine so as all electrical heaters produce that dry heat. I am all for that in my greenhouse. Problem I have with my roof terrace is on the corner that gets the least sun. There is always a puddle under the concrete slabs if it has been raining (which it has done almost every day here this whole summer). The builders have basically put together a roof terrace that doesn't drain properly, the fuk wits.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

no wonder they wear clogs with all that water


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> It's a weird one Don, was again checking it out with the magnifying glass. I had some male Engineers Dreams in there for a while so pollination could be it...not sure though.
> 
> I have only started really using it now Cheddar. I would imagine so as all electrical heaters produce that dry heat. I am all for that in my greenhouse. Problem I have with my roof terrace is on the corner that gets the least sun. There is always a puddle under the concrete slabs if it has been raining (which it has done almost every day here this whole summer). The builders have basically put together a roof terrace that doesn't drain properly, the fuk wits.


you know d i still have the heater somewere ill dig it out and put picture up if its the same 1 id crack on bro trust me that and a nice ocilating fan will work wonders bro!! The reason i took it out my room is because of cost issues and took humidity down to a level i did nt need!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, it all looks proper in your space D! Sounds like your getting fed right too! 
Sleep straightening out for ya? 
Those lovely ladies are sure frosty, good work! You talk of thrips and pm but your ladies look well tended, pampered and loved! Very good work! 
Good afternoon to ya!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no wonder they wear clogs with all that water


Surrounded by water, but still pay through the nose for it!!!



cheddar1985 said:


> you know d i still have the heater somewere ill dig it out and put picture up if its the same 1 id crack on bro trust me that and a nice ocilating fan will work wonders bro!! The reason i took it out my room is because of cost issues and took humidity down to a level i did nt need!!


I can imagine the cost to be high, but keep that on the down low, the wife will crack up even more....



colocowboy said:


> Thanks for the welcome, it all looks proper in your space D! Sounds like your getting fed right too!
> Sleep straightening out for ya?
> Those lovely ladies are sure frosty, good work! You talk of thrips and pm but your ladies look well tended, pampered and loved! Very good work!
> Good afternoon to ya!


Sleep has been a bit better cowboy, cheers. I think it was just some stress at work that was doing it.
You gotta keep on top of them creepy crawleys outdoors!!!! The PM is managable and the organic stuff I have seems to work well to keep it in check.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Good to hear! 
Don't I know it, damn crawleys. lol I can only hope they don't claim more than a fair share. Working on some long term solutions to some of the perils of the great outdoors with a greenhouse too. Caterpillars this year are a bunch of bastards. If I do it again out there its chives carpet. I am lucky to have no pm but there are grapes nearby and that damn blight will bounce around and it hits both with force. A fig tree nearby has pm but recently made a water diversion in the yard irrigation which seems to have cleared the issue there. Luckily there's only moisture here where you put it, it has its advantages. 
Anywho, Cheers!


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Checking the weather and it's looking not too bad for the next week or so. If I can get less than 30% rain (precipitation to weather heads) for the next 2 weeks I'll be good to go I think with harvesting most of this outdoor stuff. The stand along plant (I think possibly deep blue- i could be wrong) will take a bit longer.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 11, 2011)

yo d!
I think your good ....
Ive had pm much worse ....
Seems like now that ive dealt with it so many times ...ill pick up on it early and put it in a choke hold fast...
but as soon as i put my gaurd down (after back to back pm free grows) ... the beast rears it ugly head...

What i do now is even though it can affect yield ... i chop most the leaves with spots....
and spray down watever i can .... even using a paintbrush if its anywhere close to the bud leaves...
luckily this time not many leaves had it...

As u know it starts in the fans ... and continues (phaze 2) into the stems ... and then to the sugar leaves and buds(phaze3)....
But since u havent went to phaze 2 yet ...it can be contained ...
i managed to spray off most of all my pm and contained it from spreading....
I already am aware you cant killl it (well not organically)...but if its early enuff you can contain it and provide an enviroment where it cannot spread ....
I can see very little of the reminents of where my pm showed now....
the heater at night really helped me with humidity .... and i kept my temps over 75 all night seeing as when my temps dip at night my humidity skyrockets...

I think the majority of my pm is gone.... the very little i had .... but i know once the enviroment changes and once i stop treating it ...the beast will return.... so at this point looks like its gonna be an ongoing battle...

Easy for me to say im not dealing with mother nature right now temps have helped ... i do realize its not as easy in a greenhouse...
i would suggest chopping those leaves off ... 
At this point looks like youre gonna definately get some mold free buds off that one tree..


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey cheezey, cheers for stopping by. I think I will manage to pull them through. Like you say, if you can stop the rot at the fan leaves it seems a tad easier to control. Silinal (spray by ecostyle which contains sodium) seems to do the trick for me. I haven't cloned these outdoors so this should be the end of it. Now I just need to pray for a bit of sun, lol. 

Pissing with rain this morning, and the street cleaner has been out cleaning in his psecial van (with sprays and brushes) all the paths around our house. Which is nice considering I think the guy done the whole estate in reverse at 7:00 oclock in the fukkin morgen...beep beep beep beep beep beep beep (yeh, we get the picture, you like to reverse!!! - prick!!!) 

Tell me, anyone who works in the building trade. Do you get taught in your training schools how to BE FUKKIN NOISY IN THE MORNING?????? a tired lol!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a tough one D, sometimes you would be considerate others not so much. Theres a new subdivision going in behind me and those fuckers are out by seven in their earth-movers and graders. While it's not beep, beep, beep back up those fat diesels are loud enough 

I bet the son of a bitch was just sitting there fucking with it, can picture the ass sitting there laughing like a jackal. Most folks have a least a small dose of common sense, the rest are the ignorant baboons driving the street sweeper I suppose. lol Sometimes karma will help you so you can see it, my garbage man comes about quarter of 7 and they have this rule in the manual that says if you don't have your trash out by 6 a.m. you could miss it. This gentleman apparently reads that as if you don't have it out by 6 he won't pick it up, because I heard him coming once and I pushed it to the street before he got there and that son of a bitch got to my house and rolled right by it with me standing in the driveway. A couple weeks later he picks my can and I am peeping him out the window just to see (my life is exciting no?!), right after he emptied my can his truck broke down. He ended up waiting for the mechanic for 3 hours there, being a gentleman I offered him a cupa whilst he waited. Turned out to be a fella that I coached his kid in little league and my buddy that works for the city (my other head coach) came out to fix this dude so we razzed him the whole time about giving me shit about my can being out right before he got there. lol 

You might get yours,
Guten Tag Bru!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

there's a great binman - Heineken advert out there but I can't find it, this'll have to do.
[youtube]dg3StO-7zZY[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

ewww, im not a heine guy. but its pop[ular here in my new city.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe the Heineken export is different from the home brewed stuff. Although I am sure in the US it is brewed under license by somebody. I prefer an IPA or a bitter as appossed to a Heineken. Although on a warm day. nothing quite slips down like a fizzy cold lager.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a bin man and follow 1 rule = never take abuse off unemployed people in pyjamas at 1 in the afternoon. People have a belief that all bin men are retarded ugly fuckers with a bad attitude and no teeth, well they are fucking wrong..... That's only 90% percent of us lmao. Honestly tho the real numptys are the public lol I could tell you some story's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

was waiting for you to pipe up willy! how the eff do you cope with the smell though man?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

You must remeber that advert willy, where all the binmen are sneaking around dead quiet, emptying peeps bins, lol. I loved that one.

And I can imagine, there are two sides to every coin (this i need to remind myself on a daily about, lol).

My Mum use to get real pissed when the binman called her "Hen". "Do I look like a chicken she use to rant", I was a bit young to tell her the guy was only being nice....ffs. lol..





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm a bin man and follow 1 rule = never take abuse off unemployed people in pyjamas at 1 in the afternoon. People have a belief that all bin men are retarded ugly fuckers with a bad attitude and no teeth, well they are fucking wrong..... That's only 90% percent of us lmao. Honestly tho the real numptys are the public lol I could tell you some story's


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm a bin man and follow 1 rule = never take abuse off unemployed people in pyjamas at 1 in the afternoon. People have a belief that all bin men are retarded ugly fuckers with a bad attitude and no teeth, well they are fucking wrong..... That's only 90% percent of us lmao. Honestly tho the real numptys are the public lol I could tell you some story's


I am certain that it's the other people that give him shit that caused the dude to get stupid on me, that's when karma kicked in. Plus he had to get the guilt of having done it to his kids coach, the one that let his gimpy kid on when no other team would take him. Oh ya it was like god stopped and set a perfect chain of events for that karma. Irony is delicious!

It's true right D, got to be empathetic. Perspective is 99% of life IMHO!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was waiting for you to pipe up willy! how the eff do you cope with the smell though man?


I do garden waste so it's not too bad. You'd be surprised the amount of coco, peat pellets and rapid rooters I've come across in bins I even found a rooted clone in a bin 3 week ago.

Having my first taste of psycho as we speak and it's very nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I believe the Heineken export is different from the home brewed stuff. Although I am sure in the US it is brewed under license by somebody. I prefer an IPA or a bitter as appossed to a Heineken. Although on a warm day. nothing quite slips down like a fizzy cold lager.....



Yea D, mostly everything over here is bottled by 2 or 3 companies. i don't see micro-breweries here but i'm not sure if we have them. lol, but we have this but they only sell it in the hood from what iv'e seen. i think its 12-15% alc.






> Type	Malt liquor
> Manufacturer	Phusion Projects LLC,
> Chicago, Illinois
> Country of origin	USA
> ...


 i just noticed they have it in europe, ever seen it? i don't even drink beer i can't get over the taste. but when i did and if i do it's Bud Light. i prefer liquor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I do garden waste so it's not too bad. You'd be surprised the amount of coco, peat pellets and rapid rooters I've come across in bins I even found a rooted clone in a bin 3 week ago.
> Having my first taste of psycho as we speak and it's very nice.


 haha that well funny folks will throw owt in bins eh. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea D, mostly everything over here is bottled by 2 or 3 companies. i don't see micro-breweries here but i'm not sure if we have them. lol, but we have this but they only sell it in the hood from what iv'e seen. i think its 12-15% alc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy shit i need some of that in my life. think it'd be well against EU guidelines lol


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I was gonna ask Willy, if you found any goodies. Rooted clone, lmfao. You got it in your stable now???

Fourlake, that sounds like the Maddog20/20 or something like that. Pure chemicals.

We get a load of micro beers in a bar in town from the US, most of them (or a lot of them) come from around San Fran.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I was gonna ask Willy, if you found any goodies. Rooted clone, lmfao. You got it in your stable now???
> 
> Fourlake, that sounds like the Maddog20/20 or something like that. Pure chemicals.
> 
> We get a load of micro beers in a bar in town from the US, most of them (or a lot of them) come from around San Fran.


Yea im on the eastcoast so thats why i never see em. MD 20/20 is also nasty. i hate shit that taste like juice. its close but alot stronger, probably because its an "energy drink".


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> I was gonna ask Willy, if you found any goodies. Rooted clone, lmfao. You got it in your stable now???
> 
> Fourlake, that sounds like the Maddog20/20 or something like that. Pure chemicals.
> 
> We get a load of micro beers in a bar in town from the US, most of them (or a lot of them) come from around San Fran.


It was snapped just above the peet pellet and I was in a rush. If it was different circumstances I would have brought it home and tried grafting it back together. Some lads find some good stuff on trade bins but I've always felt a bit weird when it comes to bringing home another mans rubbish


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I've always felt a bit weird when it comes to bringing home another mans rubbish


that has brought a smile back to my face, Willy thank you very much.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Some lads find some good stuff on trade bins but I've always felt a bit weird when it comes to bringing home another mans rubbish


People have made fortunes by "One man's trash is another man's treasure." 


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> People have made fortunes by "One man's trash is another man's treasure."
> 
> 
> cof


That's true cof but it all depends on the rubbish I suppose. Don't know if theres much cash to be earned in used sannie towels and empty crisp bags lol


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Our man Doobie Brother made a whole wall of mylar like refelcting material from used crisp bags, lol. But that's Brother Doob for ya!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Our man Doobie Brother made a whole wall of mylar like refelcting material from used crisp bags, lol. But that's Brother Doob for ya!


Much respect for that. When I see him around I shall rep him.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

MD 20/20 is also nasty. LOL funny T, but so true!!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 14, 2011)

LMAO since i seen a bunch of cans of Four Loko this song is a must its one of the funniest songs ive ever heard, and Mad Dog 20/20 used to be my shit on the occasions i did drink is highschool
[video=youtube;50fag8opy18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50fag8opy18[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

Four Loko is some crazy ass shit. They've pulled it from quite a few states I believe. As if red bull/vodka ain't enough this shit is like 4 beers, 2 red bulls, and some flavoring, in way less liquid than 4 beers and 2 redbulls. I've known a couple people with real bad stories about where the 4 loko's have taken them.

I had a tract of houses come up behind my house once about 10 years back. I can still hear the fucking BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP... All morning. I swear they did the backing up for the day between 7-9am. By 11am was as silent as a baby's crib. I swear they do it on purpose.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

ahahahahaha, that video was priceless. The face the guy pulls when he take a drink, lol. Officer Ricky....I also love his big beared bling chain emblem, faf! (that's my new interweb speak FAF - Funny As Fuck!, sounds just as good as lol (and my wife hates that!)


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Well it's been a bit dead in hear again so here's some pics from harvesting my Livers this morning. BIG NEWS: One of my outdoors is a 100% HEADBAND!!! woohoo, (or as Fred would say, HBOGKP (i think,) fukkin stoked. 

Anyway, heres some pics:
Some lovely pink hues in the Livers, I can see how Dons Smelly Cherry went quite pink/red, both parents must have that gene kicking about somewhere.





























































A little tester nug I chopped of my outdoor last week, Headband, woohoo.






I have been using B.A.C schimmels for quite some time now and just picked up their Organic bloom which is alphaalpha based, molleses, etc. It's 13 euro which is 5 euro dearer than the BN supermix but you can use this in half the concentration which I think will go well for my compost. We shall see. 






Have a nice Saturday, Liverpool v Man utd so should be interesting game.....Come on Liver(pool) ( I thought by chopping th eLivers today that may be a good omen...or not!)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2011)

Neither team plays in blues tho lol. Nice looking buds and i would say HBOGKP, your right lol


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

It's when the ECSD part come sin that things start getting confusing, lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 15, 2011)

I remember back when i first smoked some headband...
It was long ago and a little more sativaish desil type... compared to most of what we plainly refered to as kush ....
The reason they called it that back then cause it was supper heady .. at least more heady than the body buzzing kush at the time... a real head smasher like most sativas...
(we love our kush!)

When i first hit the med scene ...3 years back it was one of my favorite smokes(plus the names cool) ... but more kushlike .... mostly refered to as headband og or 707.... Either way headband is a great one ... 
and it doesnt get much better than that...
Anywho 
The livers look really great as does everything... supper awesome as usual D!


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2011)

hbogkpftwdstlol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2011)

hey D long time no speak, your girls are looking sweet.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the visits guys, 

hey lgp, they seem to be quite happy. I got 3 right weirdy ones though, lol. Hows theings with you, little H and Big Fred?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks for the visits guys,
> 
> hey lgp, they seem to be quite happy. I got 3 right weirdy ones though, lol. Hows theings with you, little H and Big Fred?


 tings are good fred has just got back from a gaming session round his mates. H seems to like playing up between 10 till bout 1. she did it before she came aswell she would start kicking at night just before i went to bed


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 15, 2011)

Holy shit nice buds there D


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet looking CC x L D. I got one flushing, really cheesey smelling but on some branches there's a diff. hint.
Great new's on the H.B, Sound's like you got plan's for her  

Hope you'r having a good Funday, the sun's got its cap on, hope it reaches the g/house bro.

cinder's


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice pics DST. Have a good one pal will be in touch tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2011)

LGP, I think kids just hate going to bed in general, hehe, I know I always did.

Cinders, that's just a Livers, not a CCXLD...too many acronyms, lol.

Thanks Hotsause, looking forward to sample them.

Cool Hem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

cracking haul fella! nice pink hues to that for sure. and looks like a tidy bit hanging there man.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 17, 2011)

I still cant get over those livers ...
Such beautiful hues... like neon green...
Ill be on the hunt for some la livers...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

bountiful harvest, for man that smokes mostly solo u must have bud from two harvest ago.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 17, 2011)

hey d. just wonder you live in amsterdam right? if you stayed in your apartment and the sea levels rose would u still be safe?

stupid question i know but it popped into ma head and got a bit of verbal diarrhea at min lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2011)

If things get out of hand I live 5,000 ft in the air... so float the ark over this way. Just don't forget the buds, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey d. just wonder you live in amsterdam right? if you stayed in your apartment and the sea levels rose would u still be safe?
> 
> stupid question i know but it popped into ma head and got a bit of verbal diarrhea at min lol


you aren't the only one who has wondered that. i spend so much time on here people on here become regular daily thought.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 17, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> If things get out of hand I live 5,000 ft in the air... so float the ark over this way. Just don't forget the buds, lol.


the ark will b filled of cheese, phyco, engineers dream, dog, livers and casey.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Good question LGP, We (and not the Royal we, also the wife) would be safe. The Dutch are very clever and have since 1953 been bolstering sea defences and the way they manage water. The IJselmeer was basically sealed of from the North sea and controls a lot of the flow of water into the Netherlands via the different gates and what not that feed the different water systems. The biggest threat to Holland actually comes from rivers inside like the Maas, the Rijn, The Danube. If these rivers flood they leave massive devestation across Europe. That's why I have told Mrs DST that we should get a dinghy as a means of escape should flooding happen. If I can find a pic that I took of the local City Hall I will post that up, shows you everything in relation to the sea. One thing, no fukker would be flying out of hear. Schiphol is properly under water.

And there is someone actually building an Ark in Holland, Duchieman I think posted it on the 600, hehe. I will be making space in the escape dinghy for my jars!!!! Whether Mrs DST likes it or not. She travels light anyway, hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

say mon yu get your front breaks fixed yet mon? i think i mightz have a purple cheezy surprise.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

hey ambs, yup, fixed them today in fact. 35 euro for new brakes so i figured they were pretty good ones. We went for a cycle down the Amstel tonight, (t'was a tad windoid!) was only 25km but an hour is enough for me after work. Purple you say. Mnnn, I hope you have got one. If so get a clone of it for keepski!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> say mon yu get your front breaks fixed yet mon? i think i mightz have a purple cheezy surprise.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

freakiness you did them today... thats not a bad price for the fix..i will take some close ups of them cheeeeessys for ya mate...all look the same in leaf shape, size , dimenstions.. except for one! the purple one. peace broski..tell mrs. dst i say HI! laterz dr. amber frankenstien.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright D, how's thing's matey! 

Look's like its going to be raining cat's n DOG's all week, so plenty time to get this tent done. The seed's are germing, and Pot's awaiting, just na fookin TIME lol. 

Stick-In Pal. Watch oot for the flood  Every time i go to Amsterdam they've got the advert's on the hotel room T.V's showing how Holland would be wiped out if the Polar Cap's melted. 
Now THAT would be considered a Natural Disaster
P.S Better get a stealth pallet for you'r jar's 
cgg


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Most of England would be wiped out if the polar caps melted lad, lol. Hopefully by the time that happens I'll be somewhere remote in Africa, or broon bread anyway.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

the uk will look a bit like this


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice how they added a few clouds in there. Quite a bright day over futuristic UK though!!! 

So here are some pics from today's todaynesses. Potted a few plants up that should have already been done, popped a few Bolokush seeds, took a few DOG clones, and generally minced around the garden, lol. Need to go and start trimming the bud of the stems as it's all in brown bags now. But that's for this afternoon.

Anyhoo, here ya go.


Outdoor:






6 of 8 Bolo's have cracked and are now potted.






Another outdoor





And another





and another...





and, yup, you get the picture.





This is my compost heap. Holes have been drilled all around the sides and back of the box (cushion box) I have also ran a hose though the middle (you can see the blue bit going into the side) This has various holes all the way along it. I then attach air pump and pump air into the substrate. I also till/turn it every other day as well.






A DOG and a Livers.....






Sun is out now, so DST is happy.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

looks champion to me! your tribe come stop with me fred. past manchesters overrated anyway  or scotch corner depending on which gobshite you ask


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

snuck that right in there haha. look outstanding for the weather we've had man. you ever make compost tea D? i was researching a while back what those guys that do all the leek shows use to grow them monster veg apparently compost tea !?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

I would probably need something like a bath tub for that, but I know exactly what you mean. Places I have seen doing this just had an old bath filled with all the crap and a bucket under the drain to collect the juices.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> snuck that right in there haha. look outstanding for the weather we've had man. you ever make compost tea D? i was researching a while back what those guys that do all the leek shows use to grow them monster veg apparently compost tea !?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi DeaStee! 
Your garden looks so alive and happy!! Those new seedlings looks delicious already. 
Your an inspiration. 
so check out these here X chesseeys.. They are my biggest babies right now.. really adapting well to the recent transplant. Do you see the purple pheno? me thinks its the one on the far right! i cant believe it..! i got so lucky!!!!
have a happy sunshiney stoned out day.. dr.amber frankenstien


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sure we would all be amused to see what we really look like.

Those of us who haven't yet met that is.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you aren't the only one who has wondered that. i spend so much time on here people on here become regular daily thought.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 18, 2011)

Oooo, major hazard to navigation, all those mud flats. 




mr west said:


> the uk will look a bit like this


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

the islands that appear will end up being fought over lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

They are looking very happy Amber. And glad to here they have some good vigour about them. Roll on the purple pheno.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DeaStee!
> Your garden looks so alive and happy!! Those new seedlings looks delicious already.
> Your an inspiration.
> so check out these here X chesseeys.. They are my biggest babies right now.. really adapting well to the recent transplant. Do you see the purple pheno? me thinks its the one on the far right! i cant believe it..! i got so lucky!!!!
> ...





shnkrmn said:


> I'm sure we would all be amused to see what we really look like.
> 
> Those of us who haven't yet met that is.





shnkrmn said:


> Oooo, major hazard to navigation, all those mud flats.


I have met quite a number of RIU'ers it's always a nice surprise. So far all my experiences have been smoked out chilled ones....there is obviously some sort of theme here, lol.



mr west said:


> the islands that appear will end up being fought over lmao


Ach, us humans will fight over anything Fred!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

maybe a boat building lass is in order lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2011)

Such a good looking garden. Well Done D. Those purple leaves look Kool. Getting cold there yet?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

cheers hem, temps are dipping at the minute. Frost warning has come on my dehumidifier a few times. It's def dropping more everyday.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

hailstones this morning after a nice bright start......
[youtube]t-1dVL80E9E[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2011)

Hail stones hahaha. Another bright clear day here but its not warm in the shade. Is the mouldy branch growing anything budwise?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

It's the main trunk that is mouldy, and yes, it has buds a plenty growing from it. It wil get chopped tomorrow/friday.

You can see some stumps that I have cut branches from (see 600 club for pics of premature outdoor bud pics - I had a bongo of it not long ago, wrecks you proper still!). I think if it had been 100% healthy then perhaps the yield would be better but I cannot complain about the dank flowers it has on it. Super stickyness.



mr west said:


> Hail stones hahaha. Another bright clear day here but its not warm in the shade. Is the mouldy branch growing anything budwise?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

At 2:40 you can see the main cola from the one that has the rotting trunk...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

woah i've seen mould on stems but not usually on thick main stem like that. it's nee wonder the things still stood up man.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice, any bud that works is worth taking rather than wait for the rot to creep up the trunk and wreck it all lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I reckon since I have kept the rot at bay for the last 3 weeks another day is not going to hurt any of the buds. Tomorrow chopping will commence providing I have time. The intial rot/furry shit, was sticking out the side like a huge growth!!! so what you see is nothing. Anyway, hope I don't wake tomorrow and the whole thing is fluff!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2011)

gonna hash it all D?


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2011)

boing!!!!..........lol
lovely vid bro.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Nah man, it's primo bud, stuff bakes yer arse right off. It's just the trunk that has mould on it.

I'll hash all the lower popcorn.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> gonna hash it all D?





genuity said:


> boing!!!!..........lol
> lovely vid bro.


Cheers Gen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

DST!!!!!! ARE U OK MATE????
what is going on..? its complete iNSanITY!!!!!!!!!
RIP dogs.. shit that sucks soooo bad...
HAIL!!!! Crazy!! is your greenhouse ok, any cracks.. what a mess...
i wish i could help.. soosososososoooorry to hear of all this...
one bright spot the mouldy tree looks pretty damn good anyways,, i think.. i mean the top is all green right.. and the other trees look fabulous ....boing..hehehehe
again,my deepest condolences for your loss and damages.
take it easy
Doc


----------



## The Cheeset (Oct 19, 2011)

Love your work DST, champion!


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

ach man, cheers for that Ambs, it's not really that bad, they are just not going to yield much, we shall see.

And the greenhouse rotten branch (I am sure you remember the smell) well that's just been a challenge and one that hasn't been too bad. The milk and carbo worked wonders in slowing it down to a managable pace.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> DST!!!!!! ARE U OK MATE????
> what is going on..? its complete iNSanITY!!!!!!!!!
> RIP dogs.. shit that sucks soooo bad...
> HAIL!!!! Crazy!! is your greenhouse ok, any cracks.. what a mess...
> ...





The Cheeset said:


> Love your work DST, champion!


Hi Cheeset, many thanks for the compliment, why does your avatar look familiar? Take it easy.

Off to chop....

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome tree's D. I'm pretty amazed at how Fat they came bro. And don't worry bout the focus, there's na' doubt they'r belter's man! Love the Bend on that main cola, they all look super Tidy mucker. Liking the rain water catcher ! " Cowboy style eh Donny " 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers Cinders. Hopefully some points on the boards for the Pars this weekend. Have a god one mate. D


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 22, 2011)

Aye i'll be keeping an eye on them. Still hoping theyr the one's who stay up and put tha cabbage n rib's down! Weve got the current bun's as you would say! and after doing the other half of the old firm it should make for a good game up Gorgie!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

cabbage and ribs, lmao.....now be nice Cinders. Off tae water lad.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye i'll be keeping an eye on them. Still hoping theyr the one's who stay up and put tha cabbage n rib's down! Weve got the current bun's as you would say! and after doing the other half of the old firm it should make for a good game up Gorgie!


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2011)

hibs fan DST?, now that is a shame! lol only joking, gotta stick by your home team i suppose, i do support everton after all..................


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

hehe, na, I am a Pars fan, but when I was a young soccer casual in the 80's I use to run with Hibs for a while, we all have our skelatons.


ghb said:


> hibs fan DST?, now that is a shame! lol only joking, gotta stick by your home team i suppose, i do support everton after all..................


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

The Vertical Fly Spaghetti Monster returns...exo kaas.






Outdoor bastard Kush.





















Whats left outdoor...yum











OG Kushes, (original OG kush bagseed from DNA genetics at the back - bought from Grey Area however many years ago - big hopes for that little yin...)






Deep Blue erl...looking delicious if i do say so mesen.





















In the nursery....





8 out of 8 Bolo Kush S1's popped up successfully. (well the last one is just coming up)





Some clones, spot the odd one out, faf.






Chillberry Kush

















The Silvery DOG - woof, got mare grey hair than me...why do grey pubes always stand up straighter, lol.











Ever wondered what a drowned DOG would look like...well here's one that got drowned at a few weeks flores as Fred say's.




woops. soz doggy.

So this is about as different as I can get, Exo cheese and Livers clones.






And MY FAVE PIC OF THE DAY - SCOTLAND THE BRAVE!!!!!! faf.






And that's all folks, thanks, 

YOU HAVE BEEN WATCHING.......


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2011)

WAY the TARTS!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2011)

WAY the Tarts!

Great looking stuff D!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

You post this pic and we don't hear from you........mmmmmm
and we wonder why?







cof


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

hehe, it's okay, cof, I am still alive. Had a nice smoke out sesh with my friend today at his shop though.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2011)

DST said:


> hehe, it's okay, cof, I am still alive. Had a nice smoke out sesh with my friend today at his shop though.


I hope you didn't hurt him too bad.


cof


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 22, 2011)

Good one D!..... spaghetti monstrs... where do u think of this stuff..hah!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> Good one D!..... spaghetti monstrs... where do u think of this stuff..hah!


LoL... check the link:

http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 23, 2011)

Another superb update from the D'ster. Dont know where to start lol, all's looking killer ganja bro. The chillberry look's tidy man! The 2 clone's ( exo/Liver's ) look like my cc x l and liver's side by side. ( a shade lighter and different foliage ). Shame to see a dog that's been through so much but got to say it still looks good lol.
I'm holding out hope on you'r O.G's matey 

p.s my cousin was in the G.A yest. and got some Exodus  He was recommended the ' Yellow Cab ' for flav. instead of their Casey Jones, and it sound's like their menu has changed alot since i was last there. No Chocolope or L.A Con.  Im sure he had a blazing time though.

Later me old china


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Yellow Cab, seriously, lmao. I was in the GA yesterday for a while and all I heard my mate recommend was Casey Jones or Exo cheese. I smelled the Casey Jones and it was cured nicely, normally the YC is recommended to people who don't smoke too much....and I am sure they had chocolope in yesterday (sometimes they sell out - and everyone that comes in that is either Italian or Spanish always buy Chocolope....Pronouncing it chocolopÉ 

Wishing you luck on the OG's mucker.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Another superb update from the D'ster. Dont know where to start lol, all's looking killer ganja bro. The chillberry look's tidy man! The 2 clone's ( exo/Liver's ) look like my cc x l and liver's side by side. ( a shade lighter and different foliage ). Shame to see a dog that's been through so much but got to say it still looks good lol.
> I'm holding out hope on you'r O.G's matey
> 
> p.s my cousin was in the G.A yest. and got some Exodus  He was recommended the ' Yellow Cab ' for flav. instead of their Casey Jones, and it sound's like their menu has changed alot since i was last there. No Chocolope or L.A Con.  Im sure he had a blazing time though.
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

too much time melting my brain cheezey, that's where all the garbage emits from, lol. All praise the FSM!!!!!! Making some home made spag's today. Got the spag dough ready, just needs put through the mangle now (think I'll do tagliatelle (sp). Bought some nice veal sausages to make my Sugo sauce!!! Gonna be lekker lekker!!!



323cheezy said:


> Good one D!..... spaghetti monstrs... where do u think of this stuff..hah!





jigfresh said:


> LoL... check the link:
> 
> http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## lordjin (Oct 23, 2011)

Good stuff all around. Props.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn D, your the chef too eh! Man, that sounds fooking fantastic, if I were closer I would be begging a place at your table! 

How are ya, other than salivating at your surroundings 
Have a great day man!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers lordjin, thanks for stopping by.

hi cowboy, I am doing great. My wife is off to a Design conference so it's just me plodding around. Think I'll pop out for an ale shortly. Washing done, check, Spag made, check, Sugo sauce on, check. Joint in mouth, check, 1 bongo just consumed with some great Deep Blue erl. Yup, the day is going swell. Cheers for popping in cowboy. Hope your day is also top drawer. puff puff pass>

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's one to sooth the eyes.....


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey DST! beautiful plants man. I'm going to sound like an idiot, but what is the erl in "deep blue erl"? Gonna stick around here, bet I could learn quite a few things before next year


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah, Uncle Erl! 
Mine comes out a bit more like wax but hey, who cares!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2011)

great as always D. are you seeing any differences in the og's you have planted or are they all similar.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey DST! beautiful plants man. I'm going to sound like an idiot, but what is the erl in "deep blue erl"? Gonna stick around here, bet I could learn quite a few things before next year


erl is our slang for hash oil made with 190 proof everclear.


cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2011)

Right, can you remind me of the formula? I'm ready for that shit. And is Bacardi 151 a no-no?



curious old fart said:


> erl is our slang for hash oil made with 190 proof everclear.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Right, can you remind me of the formula? I'm ready for that shit. And is Bacardi 151 a no-no?


Bacardi is fine. 
Grind your product and soak and shake for a minute, filter and allow the liquid to evaporate.
Longer soaks do not necessarily produce more product...only green coloring.

 
cof


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 23, 2011)

Ratio?

No heating of the ground product for 'decarboxylation' prior to?

Rapid soak, that makes sense. I brew coffee rapidly for a similar reason.



curious old fart said:


> Bacardi is fine.
> Grind your product and soak and shake for a minute, filter and allow the liquid to evaporate.
> Longer soaks do not necessarily produce more product...only green coloring.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> Ratio?
> 
> No heating of the ground product for 'decarboxylation' prior to?
> 
> Rapid soak, that makes sense. I brew coffee rapidly for a similar reason.


I had a sticky residue on the bowl when I heated and realized that the oil was running off the product and onto the container....so, no heat anymore.

Just enough liquid to cover the product well...I use a mason jar and add 1/2" more liquid than mj.

All this started with green dragon with a 3 week soak , then 3 day and finally just a wash. You will have the taste of whatever alcohol you use so pick one that you like.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

You smoking J's in the house while the lady's away? You must feel like a king!



shnkrmn said:


> Ratio?
> 
> No heating of the ground product for 'decarboxylation' prior to?
> 
> Rapid soak, that makes sense. I brew coffee rapidly for a similar reason.


You smoke this stuff... so no need for heating it. You should heat stuff if you are making a tincture as there will not be the necessary heating to activate the THC otherwise. Does that make sense?


----------



## malignant (Oct 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Bacardi is fine.
> Grind your product and soak and shake for a minute, filter and allow the liquid to evaporate.
> Longer soaks do not necessarily produce more product...only green coloring.
> 
> ...


 you sure? I've always read to soak for a couple months


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

I have tried to multi quote, but this morning, computer say's NO!.

Hi Brandon, thanks for stopping by. I am sure you wiull at least get a giggle hear if nothing else.

Colco, if you look at the bit in the middle of the tray, it went super hard like dried kief, but when it was all scraped off it went into a chocolate sauce goodness. Will throw further pic up in a bit.

Shnk, bacardi is something I would like to try actually. Not sure if that will do much for the flavour but would be intresting.

T, the OG's are all different a little bit. One of them is a stretchier one than the other, and one is a Triploid, the OG-OG seed has been a slower starter but was infected with thrips but is getting back on top of things. I just potted them up yesterday so time to see the real structure start.

100% sure, this is def the nicest and tastiest oil produced. You can leave it longer, you may get more, but it will be like Tar, thick and very dark (lots of plant product stipped off as well) A 30-45 seconds and all you get is amber coloured oil!!! Perfect!



malignant said:


> you sure? I've always read to soak for a couple months


Take it easy everyone, Monday will be upon you soon. Thankfully I was up early and got all my paperwork and invoicing out of the way. Time to fee the ladies in a bit.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

you must be joking, do you think I like wearing my Balls as a Bow Ties, lmao. Def not Jig my man. No smokio in the housio for me!!!! Only in Ze Stinky Room



jigfresh said:


> You smoking J's in the house while the lady's away? You must feel like a king!
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke this stuff... so no need for heating it. You should heat stuff if you are making a tincture as there will not be the necessary heating to activate the THC otherwise. Does that make sense?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

mornin D fella! what alcohol you using? you got everclear or iso ? i dont think a bottle of 151 would last long enough in my mitts to do even a quick wash 

ttfn bru


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

So your saying go ahead and get it to puddling before it gets dry. I usually wait till the the edges are just "sticky" then roll the chips to a nice hasj like ball. I fear leaving alcohol in the slurry because I usually use ISO and that could be kinda nasty since it's an industrial waste biproduct. Maybe I am just being overly paranoid. It seems to be a very nice quality still. How do you know if the alcohol has completely evaporated? Or is that the purpose for the everclear so it is food grade and doesn't have to be completely removed?


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Everclear mate.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin D fella! what alcohol you using? you got everclear or iso ? i dont think a bottle of 151 would last long enough in my mitts to do even a quick wash
> 
> ttfn bru


And I don't doubt that one bit, lol.


colocowboy said:


> So your saying go ahead and get it to puddling before it gets dry. I usually wait till the the edges are just "sticky" then roll the chips to a nice hasj like ball. I fear leaving alcohol in the slurry because I usually use ISO and that could be kinda nasty since it's an industrial waste biproduct. Maybe I am just being overly paranoid. It seems to be a very nice quality still. How do you know if the alcohol has completely evaporated? Or is that the purpose for the everclear so it is food grade and doesn't have to be completely removed?


I have not used iso cowboy, and have had no ill effectes from using everclear this way so perhaps the last part you mention is true. Mine will eventually go hardish but not something that you want to pick up in your hand unless you have got a good cleaner to get that shit off, lol. I'll get some pics of how it is today....brb.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my "wax" it's sticky to the touch but doesn't leave a mess on ya.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

how long do you let it soak for? Looks very dark, the first stuff I made I soaked for a while and it was also dark and could be picked up easier. Still got to take the pic, lol.



colocowboy said:


> This is my "wax" it's sticky to the touch but doesn't leave a mess on ya.
> View attachment 1852699


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had that 151 sitting around for at least ten years. Left by a college student who house sat for us one year. She also left some 100 proof Kahlua which just seems plain wrong to me. It doesn't make a good Russian at all!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin D fella! what alcohol you using? you got everclear or iso ? i dont think a bottle of 151 would last long enough in my mitts to do even a quick wash
> 
> ttfn bru


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

One of the balls is very dark and it sat for over a minute because the coffee filter gummed up (too big a batch) and I had to go into emergency mode but it soaked for far longer than I would have liked. The other one is deceiving, it looks like its dark but its really a nice honey color and it soaked/shook for no more than a minute, this camera on my phone is bullshit. lol

** the one on the right has little "pecks" of the honey color from the other lump, the "barrel" shaped one looks dark where the Smash lines are tight. It doesn't look "black" at all in person, the larger lump does look and is over soaked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

it's all in the ratio shanka! everything has to be equal measures and half n half not milk


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

I can see the phone cam is doing it no favours cowboy, I bet you it wrecks you proper!

Here's some pics finally.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks good man! I can see the amount of moisture there, so do you stir it while it evaporates too? I saw your glass pan in the other page and it looked just like mine (I don't stir it). If I had to assume I would venture that you let it get that semi gooeyness then chub it to your little dish there for stirring?

The smaller (for a reason  ) chub is of pure power plant, all tail sativa pheno. Taste of vanilla, lemon zest and pine mmmmm instant face pressure oh ya, it's proper  wouldn't mind a dab of that, what is it, deep psychosis? 
mmmmm, 
Uncle erl is awesome, I still bubble some, but I have come to love this process. I think I might like to try a more moist product, I'll go get some everclear for that though. 
BTW, I have switched to a swiss gold micro mesh instead of paper filter and it does leave more material but it is negligible for the ease of use. Yours is very light (almost looks like bubble), beautiful really...


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks cowboy.

I only stir after the stage pictured further above. I treat it reasonably gently and just try to form it together and then transfer into the little pot for carrying around. I think this moisture level is perfect, although if it dries further it just tend to get more solid (not an issue really, and I guess in some ways easier to manage). But when you dab this on a bong it just melts down into your bud and like you say, gives you that lovely rush of warmth to the face. I cut the Deep Blues I used for this relatively early, they had been problem plants and between the 3 of them gave me an ounce dry to go into the oil. 

I have been using one of my bubble bags to strain, the 120 micron, and have used the 75 in the past as well, but that was with a longer soak oil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like a tin of 'fuck you up' right there man


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

And like ronson, it does what it says on the tin....boom boom.

edit, or was it ronseal, lol, I don't know...haha.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey D hows it shakin Bro. Pics look great I might have to try that!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2011)

How long do you shake for mate?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> How long do you shake for mate?


[youtube]OJimN9RPwDw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Hem, all is good bro.

Willy, naturally there are a million funny ways to reply to that, but shnk prob done it justice. Anyway, 45 seconds this go. I have an oz or so of Malawi which I may just mix up with a bit of outdoor sugar leaf (incredibly sugary!) and do another 45 second run for giggles.

And Exo cheese hash making tomorrow.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 24, 2011)

lol, sorry willy, shnkrmn's been having too much fun on RIU lately with the mrs gone on holiday lol. Don't mean to obscure meaningful info with my hijinks. nite, nite all!


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

I like a playful shnkrmn, t'is funny!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> lol, sorry willy, shnkrmn's been having too much fun on RIU lately with the mrs gone on holiday lol. Don't mean to obscure meaningful info with my hijinks. nite, nite all!


Haha I love it mate that is my type of humour. I love south park myself, you a big fan?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Hem, all is good bro.
> 
> Willy, naturally there are a million funny ways to reply to that, but shnk prob done it justice. Anyway, 45 seconds this go. I have an oz or so of Malawi which I may just mix up with a bit of outdoor sugar leaf (incredibly sugary!) and do another 45 second run for giggles.
> 
> . And Exo cheese hash making tomorrow.


Gonna make me some quick soak erl later me thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2011)

exo cheese hash eh. brave


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exo cheese hash eh. brave


I remember that livers hash from you mate. Like a hand grenade in my brain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2011)

hahah aye it was a bit lively


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2011)

i have a couple of fingers left in my everclear bottle , thinkin i might do a quick jack the ripper shake when ive deeseeded the fucker lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> i have a couple of fingers left in my everclear bottle , thinkin i might do a quick jack the ripper shake when ive deeseeded the fucker lol


May aswell mate seein that it's gonna be mash any way.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Yellow Cab, seriously, lmao. I was in the GA yesterday for a while and all I heard my mate recommend was Casey Jones or Exo cheese. I smelled the Casey Jones and it was cured nicely, normally the YC is recommended to people who don't smoke too much....and I am sure they had chocolope in yesterday (sometimes they sell out - and everyone that comes in that is either Italian or Spanish always buy Chocolope....Pronouncing it chocolopÉ
> 
> Wishing you luck on the OG's mucker.


My mistake man, he did try the yellow cab, but it was Strawberry Sour Diesel for taste im sure lol. ?? Bet it was nice either way 
I'm deff. going to give them O.G's a crack man. It will only be my DOG that get's to stretch her leg's with running out of time to get the Christmas tree's up. With doing alot of different seed's i'm just going to let them get stable and after a few clone's from the DOG and Liver's the light's will be switched.
Cant believe its nearly Nov. allready, i need to pull my sock's up

Hope you'r chillaxing homie 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah the strawbery sour diesel. I think i heard it's ok but my friend was saying it will also probably be the cup entry (unless the promise he has turns up with other goods). I don't think it will win though, but you never know. Get them socks pulled up geez! lol.

Cheer bru,

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Ah the strawbery sour diesel. I think i heard it's ok but my friend was saying it will also probably be the cup entry (unless the promise he has turns up with other goods). I don't think it will win though, but you never know. Get them socks pulled up geez! lol.
> 
> Cheer bru,
> 
> DST


I'm trying, I'm trying lol. I'm still really between house's and cant settle as were having to move again in about 6 month's. "Need more room's with all these babies im firing out "

Hope your sweet cheifta, tell 'Barry' that 'Ken' is asking for him. I'm allway's asked who Barry and Ken are so its about time they spoke up eh!

Later's Bruvva'


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be sure tae pass the msg on tae Ken, lol....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Exo Hash next, stop it enough's enough lol.

Good Dart's as one would say mucker 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Some pics from this morning.....

Bottom: Various Casey Jones, DOG's Engineers Dreams, DOGSCROG, FSM....





Middle: Cheese tray, chillberry kushes, DOG, Engineers Dreams





Top: DOG trays, Exo cheese tray






DOGSCROG:






Outdoor Deep Blue










Purple nipples











Exo cheese FSM





















DOG:












Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

crackin stuff lad. purple nips lmao. looks like frost has hit the dam already but strangely it's mostly affecting the DOG


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like the website might have a new dog pic lol, outstanding stuff mate.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Lovely, especially the purple nurple


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

cheers guys and gals (LGP+H). Purple Nurples indeedy..lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers guys and gals (LGP+H).* Purple Nurples indeedy.*.lol.


Must be gettin chilly out now!


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Sure is T, but I think she'll be okay. i have also turned the heater of so it's just the dehumidifer running. Although when it gets to cold that switches into frost mode. I'll only run her for another week max. May be less....


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks great! Do you still have any pictures of Cali Orange from the beginning of the thread? I'd love to compare to the one I have in flower currently


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll see if I can dig some out. To be trully honest, I was quite disappointed in the Cali Maow. It was a free packet of seeds I got from a friend who was leaving Sensi seeds, it was their White Label brand. Ach, may be it was me, but I just didn't get the max from them. I still have a full jar of the stuff sitting that I haven't smoked, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

i sense a quick wash coming on lmao

happy fritag fella


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

probably be wise, I have quite a lot of old bud that something need to be done with it.......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i sense a quick wash coming on lmao
> 
> happy fritag fella


took some more purple nurple pics....


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

outdoor





















Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

gotta be close to the axe that one now eh?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

Aye, I think it had it's last water today, just gave it the left overs from my cheese bubble hash and a top up of rain water......as Rutger said...."Time to die!"


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Crazy Trich's on your outdoor eh man! Look's tasty mate. Good to see they came good, But i never doubted you lol.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 28, 2011)

DST said:


> I'll see if I can dig some out. To be trully honest, I was quite disappointed in the Cali Maow. It was a free packet of seeds I got from a friend who was leaving Sensi seeds, it was their White Label brand. Ach, may be it was me, but I just didn't get the max from them. I still have a full jar of the stuff sitting that I haven't smoked, lol.


 Yeah, it't not very potent, I agree, but it has a nice light effect that tops me and the wife off. We're growing our last round of her to move on to heavier stuff, until we can get another sativa heavy strain growing


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

here you go Maow, here's a couple of the Cali's from 2009.
















I wonder what it would be like to smoke now after 2 years........I should take a pic of some of the buds now.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 28, 2011)

Funny you say that D.

I just found a jar with 1 year old pot in it. Gonna try it today. I'll let ya know! Any news?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

do it, smoke that stuff. I think itll be over cured but i may be wrong its not unheard of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

i've got a tiny bud of near year old dog, only difference i've noticed is the smell has changed a bit. still just as strong.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

this is whats left.





one of the better nugs


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, that's all golden. I bet it's a bit peppery now! Probably give you a good nap to boot!


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, man. I really just wanted to compare my plant to another. It looks like it cured well. Let us know how that nug smokes (if you smoke it, that is)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

looks well sativa compared to the cali O i grew from nirvana


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2011)

I got a little jar of Hindu skunk from summer 2009. Still smells real good and seems to have about the same effect. One of my buddies says it's his favorite smoke of mine. And he tried it first when it was a year and a half old, lol.

You still have the ny47 as well D? or did that get all used up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

2 year old Cali-O in jar lmao. What you going to pull out next ! It look's like the SSShite you done a wee bit. But still look's like it would do the damage, mabe smell and taste strange, but you dont drink litre's of beer because you like the taste.

Have a good week-end mucker !


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Morgen allemaal, I never smoked the Cali-o bud yet. May yet give it a go (will report back when I do).

Jig, the NY47 is still around, got about a 1/16th of it left (may be more). I actually had a bong of it last night with some erl....very medicinal now, almost has a pharmaceutrical taste to it (chemically).

It was def a sativa grower in architecture but a bit of an all round buzz if I can remember, not too strong. And Cinders, speak for yersell lad, nowt like a nice IPA, delicious! hehe.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Pics from my garden....on a bright and chilly Saturday morning, condensation on the inside and outside of the greenhouse, lmao.














































Grote (Large)Campanula:











Lettuce gone to flower..











Blueberry. This plant has been a real nightmare, ever since we got it. Anyway, quite liked the water droplets...











And the remaining toms, some are turning red.






Peace,

DST


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures D, bout time to suckle that purple nurple 
Sure is a frosty beast! Have a great day man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

great as always.the weather looks pleasant too.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks guys, problem with the weather, 10 minutes later it's like mid winter. was a little overcast all day.I trimmed a lot of the outdoors fan leaves off after the Badman recommded it. The fan leaves are incredible, trichs all up the stems. I am gonna be stirring for months I think. Need to get bigger bags. Right, off to Mr Wests thread to find that link out....


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

good luck mate that was ages ago


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I purchased the 5gl bags as you know. I love this outdoor lass, I can't stop snapping.....beautiful outdoor Deep Blue.




















After thinning out of fan leaves.






Some other pics from the garden.











with flash





withoutflash




























Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

lovely deep blues DST, been quite warm here today balmy weather lol


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

fukkin barmy here, lol. Just really wet air, must be about 90% rh outside. Cycled to an Affordable Art Fair, only to discover it was 13 euro to get in. Fuk that, so I cycled up the road hoping my mate would be at the pub so I could drop a present off to him, luckily enough it was 3:15 and the pub didn't open until 4:00, but dafty hadn't changed his watch back, lol. So got that sorted even though the art fair was BAWS!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

she looks nice slimmed down. i bet she gonna love the fresh air and sun on the newly uncovered leaves. another question. have you ever consered blending your leaf matter b4 hashing it, just a thought. i know you'll have a whole lot a trim in the next few.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

It will def get blended, or chopped down before gettung run T. I find if you leave them unchopped the mulch together easier. Smaller bits are easier to stir as well. I normally just snip through the pile with large scissors but I guess I could blend it, that might burst the trichome heads though?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

lol, thats what i was wondering, but then again some people use power drills. so idk, i dont use anywhere near as much trim as you but i always chop mine up. it just seems to mix better. have u ever heard of people using dry ice?


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup, we discussed the dry ice thing a while back on the 600. I was considering it but you have to order it here or drive out to the depot at the airport (nearest one I can find). So I have neve got round to doing it yet. It's not like in the Us where you can buy it at the local store.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

thats sucks, about the availability of it. you'd wonder why it isnt sold as many people use it. even in desert making. im off to watch fotball on this sunny cold day. have a good one!


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

theres a blender hash making recipe. all the trich fly off andf get stuck round the blades.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE those beautiful garden pictures. And the DEEP BLUE. i cant wait to growin that soon.. and those lusious succulant tomatoes mmmmm. They are so rED and rippened. Perfect for any salad. DO yuo have any engineers dreams about the garden? I hope you new spigetti cheese is doing well. Happy Halloween!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I LOVE LOVE those beautiful garden pictures. And the DEEP BLUE. i cant wait to growin that soon.. and those lusious succulant tomatoes mmmmm. They are so rED and rippened. Perfect for any salad. DO yuo have any engineers dreams about the garden? I hope you new spigetti cheese is doing well. Happy Halloween!


u ready fa halloween amber?


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

ill be spending Halloween bout thirty feet from an historic church lol with grave yard. Its always very peaceful out there around this time of year lol, dead quiet u could say.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Really beautiful D! Were those currants in there too? Mmmm, haven't had those since I was a boy. We used to have a large currant bush behind the house next to a huge gooseberry bush.... Ah, fond memories there.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks eveyone, and happy halloween. Is this when people come knocking on your door? Someone rang our buzzer earlier but no one was there. I thought i was probably kids (we use to do it all the time as young-ins).
cowboy, those are seed pods from our Jasmine plants. Quite weird. I am hoping to get some seed to get a whole load of them started for next year. I got two tomatoe clones rooted that I'll veg over the year until its time to start them outside. Going to grow a couple of monster tom bushes.
ambs, i got 3 engineers in flower at the moment, probably about half way plus through.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!
I tried to grow some san marzano toms this year but I got nailed by whiteflies, long story..... I was thinking of doing some hydroponically this winter, not decided yet. 
The kids will be about tomorrow night, I got a big bag of candy to hand out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

awesome shots from the balcony bru. dunno why but seeing all the non mj stuff and the sunlight just creeping in i had morning has broken playing in my head. think i'm fucikin losing it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

haahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa deStee i remeber the stinky room ..whitchy loves the cheese..yummy already
[youtube]zwbMhO6K_hw[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning D'ster, the sock's are half up lol. I'll be getting the last work done today and should have the whole system running later 
Should make a difference from the Cab. eh lmao.

Sticky-In Bro


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Get that tongue back in, lol.

Jees, between you and Amber, Cinders, I canny keep up with the avatars. I must say, I do prefer the Docs latest one to Chukky (not much of a horror person masen - bit of a scardy cat!)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

haha, halloween n all. Did you get many more knock's ? its bad enough getting un-expected guest's at the door at the best of times ! 
Ive now got the fookin council Painting my stair ! Been there all week hanging it out.

AND WHAT ???? lol


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

All week to paint a stair, ffs. At least the smell will be disguised.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

its sure is mate, i dont want to start getting all worked-up over it, but every time i come in or out they seem to be painting right outside my door ??? But aye man, all last week, and back in yest. all day. Its looking like its still got a coat to go too, then the banisters ect...
Think its just the council's work rate and effort, but keeping an eye on anyway.
By-the-way, i got a score compo. from the Gas board for all the arsing about! " cheeky so n so's "


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

A score's better than nowt. But in all reality, what would a score actually cover in compensation. If you had to be waiting at home, taking days of work etc. Bit of a piss take really.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning DST, stoppin in for a look. Hope all is well mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Eyup mate droppin in to say hello, hows it goin?


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Alls good here. Posted some pics in the 600 of the Deep Blue from outdoors. Busy smoking a spliff, you know...chillberry kush with cheese hash.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 1, 2011)

Ummmm sounds nice........ill drop in an check it out mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

HI DST. I hope your doing well this day. When should i be expecting the prizes? I just cant wait! 
This sunrise picture is really incredible. she looks so ALIVE in it, the dark siloutte and the bright morning sky.. i like how you can see things in deep contrasts. You have a real gift for photography. The trichomes on the Deep Blue are soooo long and big arent they? I would love to see more photos of her. It looks like she is doing morning AM YOGA with the stretch to the right.lol
Is she a heavy feeder? what are some of her special growing needs? 
thanks 
Dr.Amber


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Ambs, she has now been chopped, hehe.

I am not sure about hydro based feeding, but she has enjoyed the organic regime I have, which always have lower based nutrient %'s available than hydro. She is a slow starter but seems to finish reasonably quick. It will be interesting to see how she goes in hydro/water based growing. Not sure if anyone else has grown it that way. I would say she will like a lot of N and Mg in growth since she is a nice dark green. I used a conniffer based organic dry nutrient to start off which is quite heavy in N. Then later in the grow just went to straight 8-6-6 grow nute then a little bit of pk13/14 for a couple of application then water only in the last few weeks.

I will have all the prizes posted at the end of the week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

to DST: I will keep all of what you speak of in mind while i take care of my DEEP BlUE.. just her name alone sounds like she is going to like the hydro! Thank you for taking your time to go into such detail about her needs.. i appreciate it a lot.. cheers Ambz oh yeah.. i hope you dont mind if i copy and cut this post for my notes in my waterfarm journal.oh yeah one more thing.lol. congratuations on another beautiful harvest!!


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

My last outdoor cut down, Deep Blue and some Chillberry at the back.





Chillberry Kush





Deep Blue outdoor (nugs are quite small but very resinous!) I think she needed more sun.






Peace, DST


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Yumm, looks and sounds delicious D!
Always a little defeated looking trimmed up compared to their growing majesty but we don't grow them for their beauty.
cheers!


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 2, 2011)

I always keep a kush in constant rotation ...as well as an og ..and maybe a haze or satifva dom around....
Chillberry seems like that kush for you.... 

Ps...im not a ninja..lol...
and from now on im just gonna go to lordjins thread to see your updates.... if thats okay...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

Too tru cowboy, they are kinda like cats when you throw them in water, lol.


colocowboy said:


> Yumm, looks and sounds delicious D!
> Always a little defeated looking trimmed up compared to their growing majesty but we don't grow them for their beauty.
> cheers!


I would say that is the DOG kush (got a few coming up to finish now) as my fave kush keeper. This is actually the last Chillberry as I stopped cloning the strain. It's real nice but not top drawer. I have big hopes for the 3 OG cuts I have coming through....


323cheezy said:


> I always keep a kush in constant rotation ...as well as an og ..and maybe a haze or satifva dom around....
> Chillberry seems like that kush for you....
> 
> Ps...im not a ninja..lol...
> and from now on im just gonna go to lordjins thread to see your updates.... if thats okay...


hahaha, aye aye, Jin likes his pics, but I think we are all pr0naholics.

But why are you not a Ninja? You have Ninja pumps? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

They say the big 600 in the sky will outshine any hps. Haha 'they' obviously live above sea level still looks A grade to me mucker


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2011)

Mucker you say...LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

Love the color on this pic D.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2011)

So looks like i missed all the outdoor harvest  The pic's look mean bro. Great job as allway's man. I'll need to go back a few pages and catch the other's.
I was going to ask you about the Chillberry. Is that a haze ? Ive been going over what haze strain i would be best to go for so i get the weight with the Dank combo. Alot are using the Super Lem. Its more the haze taste and high i'm looking for and i'm sure the Psyco Killer biffer i toked with you had a nice hazey taste with the Lemon Funk. But Chillberry sound's kool. 

Hope to catch you for a chat later man!

cinder's


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 8, 2011)

That chillberry looks tasty!


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, back at the coal face again.

Thanks for stopping by.

The Chillberry is quite Lemon and Zesty, I wouldn't say it was a sativa dominant strain though. Very much like a kush in structure but not quite as much stretch as the OG. It has the looks but lacks the power imo of the other kushes. I would say a good commercial strain to grow as it yields ok (even on the really small plants that I grew) And it's dead easy to grow.



Cindyguygrower said:


> So looks like i missed all the outdoor harvest  The pic's look mean bro. Great job as allway's man. I'll need to go back a few pages and catch the other's.
> I was going to ask you about the Chillberry. Is that a haze ? Ive been going over what haze strain i would be best to go for so i get the weight with the Dank combo. Alot are using the Super Lem. Its more the haze taste and high i'm looking for and i'm sure the Psyco Killer biffer i toked with you had a nice hazey taste with the Lemon Funk. But Chillberry sound's kool.
> 
> Hope to catch you for a chat later man!
> ...





ChairmanMaow said:


> That chillberry looks tasty!


Cheers bru.

So 4 days inbetween waterings was pushing the boat out a bit, but everything was ok, just kinda thirsty. Unloaded 35litres on the cab today so should be back on track.

Take it easy, laters and peace out,

DST


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Nov 8, 2011)

DST said:


> The Chillberry is quite Lemon and Zesty, I wouldn't say it was a sativa dominant strain though. Very much like a kush in structure but not quite as much stretch as the OG. It has the looks but lacks the power imo of the other kushes. I would say a good commercial strain to grow as it yields ok (even on the really small plants that I grew) And it's dead easy to grow.


 I like the sound of that. I have a small space, so stretch is a big concern for me. I haven't even really grown a sativa dominant strain because of my height limitations




DST said:


> So 4 days inbetween waterings was pushing the boat out a bit, but everything was ok, just kinda thirsty. Unloaded 35litres on the cab today so should be back on track.


Gotta be careful with that. We ended up with dry spots on some of our bud from a camping trip that was one day too long.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats for sure, having a grow is worse than having pets...at least a pet you cna put into a kennel, lol. I think out of the XX amount of plants I have, only 2 were reall thirsty (the more advanced in flower.) I had added some coco to the tops of those so they were not too bad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Thats for sure, having a grow is worse than having pets...at least a pet you cna put into a kennel, lol. I think out of the XX amount of plants I have, only 2 were reall thirsty (the more advanced in flower.) I had added some coco to the tops of those so they were not too bad.


Being in a new city and not having anybody to watch my grow i've decided that i'll try my hand @ a dripfeed system or some kind of automated watering for soil. there is always kennels for the dogs and auto food for the fish. id just have to figure out how to get the plants sorted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

have to say my autopot system worked a charm while i went away for a week. didnt even run dry on a 47.5 litre res.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

If you have some hydro gear like a pump you could set it on a timer with a res. Been down that road before, also have a single zone battery operated sprinkler timer that comes in handy for such times. WAY HARDER THAN PETS lol plus you worry what has happened while your away, it's like having kids! Hope they didn't tie up the babysitter.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2011)

I remembered later it was a kush, was it the bleeseberry that was the haze ? Forget it lol, how's thing's. ? Business as usual i see 
I thought before that my free time was being squeezed oot me, but cant even get time to do the round's these day's. Ive been on the hop that much this year, and with all the coming and going, when usually quiet ive been a bit freaked out. Was going to call it a day untill i move again, but It could be 3 month's, could be a year so .... on we go eh!
I'm sure an update and a bit crack with the troop's will sort me right 

Later Bru


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

Aye up Cinders, pick yer chin up lad, I am chasing 50 grand worth of debt from a company that is worth Billions and I get treated like shit. I just have to bite me lip and say, FUK IT, it'll come good in the end. Only constant thing in business these days is the green that grows on trees! With a little help fae yer friends it'll al be rosey.

Don, I think a week my cab would take around 60-70litre easy. I was even pondering what setting up a hydro system would be like....but my heart is organic I think.

Tying up babysitters cowboy? you got experience in that mate? any tips? lol.

Some tunes my mate put me onto get you into the groove for the day:
[youtube]19m1zJsJsXQ[/youtube]
[youtube]gV8ozGcGJ6o[/youtube]


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 9, 2011)

up already are we d?
im about to doze off.... wheres the bud?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

That does'nt sound like fun! Im glad you can keep yir chin-up on that one, but i take it there's not alot more you can do that you'r not already doing. I thought i had shit to catch-up on ffs !!!!
But aye, all you can do is get up and carry-on. The friend's help is usually a lift, either that or a big Bongo !


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

Aye man, the grind doesny stop fur nae one laddy. Slaap lekker jongen!!!


323cheezy said:


> up already are we d?
> im about to doze off.... wheres the bud?





Cindyguygrower said:


> That does'nt sound like fun! Im glad you can keep yir chin-up on that one, but i take it there's not alot more you can do that you'r not already doing. I thought i had shit to catch-up on ffs !!!!
> But aye, all you can do is get up and carry-on. The friend's help is usually a lift, either that or a big Bongo !


Aye indeed, I have escalated it more times than I care to imagine. What gets me is that the tax man and the vat man doesn't wait for my money, and here I am paying him on money that I don't even have, it's a fucking liberty I tell you. LArge coprporations pay you on 60-90days, yet I have to pay my men and tax bill every month. So I raise finance (thankfully not from banks - but fae money that grows on trees, lol, but in most cases people do go to banks) And guess who's capital they are borrowing????? THE FUKKIN LARGE CORPORATIONS CAPITAL THAT IS SITTING IN THE BANK OF COURSE!!! So I pay interest to them to wait on them paying me for services they have made money from me providing. Get yer I-A Fukkin Napper round that!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

Fek Me !!!! You What ? so basically they want you to pay tax on money on thats not there yet and are screwing you for money to do it. Na wonder you smoke weed mate! That's the shit that keep's you awake at night no matter how much kush you've had. Hope you get some way round it man, its a bit of a joke, someone who's paying tax's in mass's, trying to make an honest living these day's is getting harder and harder ! 
Next they'll want you to pay an Accountant to do it too!!!

Keep The Grin Big Yin


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2011)

Any pics of what to expect from a cali 0

im told i have a extremely old cut .. . . . . ?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry Sam, this thread is old and I have not bothered changing it so Cali O was a very old grow. However, saying that I just posted some pics for ChairmanMaow a few pages back of one of the Cali O's I grew. In fact I also posted a pic of the current stash that is as old as the grow....




Samwell Seed Well said:


> Any pics of what to expect from a cali 0
> 
> im told i have a extremely old cut .. . . . . ?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2011)

there you go, save you looking......


DST said:


> here you go Maow, here's a couple of the Cali's from 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DST said:


> this is whats left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Hows that 2 year cured bud taste D??????........mental mate!!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey D man I might give the cali O another go.
Looks tastie!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Tying up the sitter? What kind of craziness you up to?

You know it's those kinds of scams by the wealthy and empowered governments that eventually lead to revolution. It's a shame that with education and history widely available that there would be some reluctance to relive it but alas they feel like if it's convoluted enough no one will notice. I guess bye and large they are correct eh?! I hate it when you are sitting on large receivables and the debtors act like it's below them to pay.... You need a clause that says that you charge x% on receivables after 30 days in your contract to execute the cost of capital. 

Good luck man, hope you get it all straight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

only two things guaranteed in this life fella, death n taxes. not necessarily in that order either ffs. chin up fella! it's fuckin crazy how many folk i know that grow trees and work just to make for a nicer life for their families.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only two things guaranteed in this life fella, death n taxes. not necessarily in that order either ffs. chin up fella! it's fuckin crazy how many folk i know that grow trees and work just to make for a nicer life for their families.


its hard out here. thats why im on the fence with legalization. the bills in my house are split like 48/52 between me and my girl and my grow. if it goes legal the way i would like to see i'd be pushed out of biz. but i'm confident i would be able to find work inside the industry if that was ever to happen. im not into politics at all but when i see all the shit goin on and the people i meet in certain situations i started to wonder why all this shit is even going on. shit my lady had an interview yesterday downton in my city and people we protesting, and i aint never seen no shit like that in my 24 years- but then again my generation hasn't had a reason to protest. it was weird tho. they are occupying the banks. (my city is #2 in banking next to NYC)hey got people in tents and shit and i heard some guy say he ben out there for 4 days lol, crazy to see people actually fighting for what they believe in or atleast trying to be heard

http://occupycharlotte.org/occupy.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

man we've got them round our central monument but to be honest they seemed pretty high and drunk. their posters are shit and they seem pretty unapproachable. i agree the system is wrong but i really don't think they're achieving jack shit. the banks don't care some crusty types are camped outside. just another day to them. they'd be better off b0mbing server farms.

i don't get why the council haven't moved them on they haven't got a permit to protest. i'm all for everyone getting a fair deal but most of the unemployed in the uk have options they can get free education on the welfare yet they'd rather just complain 'the man' doesn't care about them. i say get off your lazy arse.

but that's just me i'm a bit right wing


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

DST

Welcome back. Sounds like you had a good time...and rainy weather just makes things more intimate.
Have you considered headquartering your company in a country with better tax laws? You take a salary, and dividends when possible, and you're only paying taxes on what is in hand.

Don

I agree with you.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its hard out here. thats why im on the fence with legalization. the bills in my house are split like 48/52 between me and my girl and my grow. if it goes legal the way i would like to see i'd be pushed out of biz. but i'm confident i would be able to find work inside the industry if that was ever to happen. im not into politics at all but when i see all the shit goin on and the people i meet in certain situations i started to wonder why all this shit is even going on. shit my lady had an interview yesterday downton in my city and people we protesting, and i aint never seen no shit like that in my 24 years- but then again my generation hasn't had a reason to protest. it was weird tho. they are occupying the banks. (my city is #2 in banking next to NYC)hey got people in tents and shit and i heard some guy say he ben out there for 4 days lol, crazy to see people actually fighting for what they believe in or atleast trying to be heard
> 
> http://occupycharlotte.org/occupy.html


Well thought out comment by such a young man. 
I have nothing keeping me where I am however if I were to move to a "legal" state I would have to take a large pay Cut.
right now I get 4500-5000 per elbow and looks like if I went somewhere else I would only get around 2200-2800, according to my research.

So I have question T, would it be pricing that would run you outta busiuness or another reason?

Sorry for the ramble D


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well thought out comment by such a young man.
> I have nothing keeping me where I am however if I were to move to a "legal" state I would have to take a large pay Cut.
> right now I get 4500-5000 per elbow and looks like if I went somewhere else I would only get around 2200-2800, according to my research.
> 
> ...


If it were legal, you make up the difference with more product...and not having to look over your shoulder...peace of mind is priceless.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If it were legal, you make up the difference with more product...and not having to look over your shoulder...peace of mind is priceless.
> 
> 
> cof


Hey COF,
Yeah I hear ya. But what if there is a plant count and I can't grow as many as I do Now, am I back to being illigal?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey COF,
> Yeah I hear ya. But what if there is a plant count and I can't grow as many as I do Now, am I back to being illigal?


If it were legal, would there be a plant limit? and if so, grow larger plants.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

I actually like living outside the law. Foolish as it sounds and is, no doubt.


----------



## Doer (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I actually like living outside the law. Foolish as it sounds and is, no doubt.


Maybe you haven't had your run in with the law? Changed my mind about that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2011)

Very true but I know if I got pinched tomorrow I'd go straight back to it. I think most that have do.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well thought out comment by such a young man.
> I have nothing keeping me where I am however if I were to move to a "legal" state I would have to take a large pay Cut.
> right now I get 4500-5000 per elbow and looks like if I went somewhere else I would only get around 2200-2800, according to my research.
> 
> ...


it'll be the prices. an the competition which i have none of. im not saying i would be flat broke because i am a man of many trades, but it would get harder.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I actually like living outside the law. Foolish as it sounds and is, no doubt.


same here, found a report card from grade 2 that sees to say ive always been that way. when my girl ad i get into convos its always like er saying"you care about growing more then me" then i go to detail wy were ot at a high risk. en it always eds with me saying "well i aint gon let the gov mae me look like a bitchwhat you scared of"o. but im still breaking for a few, her love is more important. even though i may be going your route soon don.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Very true but I know if I got pinched tomorrow I'd go straight back to it. I think most that have do.


Haha you know it mate! Bigger faster stronger mwahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

Hiya dSt how are you and mrs.dst? whats new in your garden.?do you have any special plans for your outdoor greenhouse now that your summer harvest is done and there must be plenty of open space?... take it eeazzy lookin forward to some more pretty picutures soon. take it easy.. DAT


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey D. Just popping in to see what's up and say hi. 

I spoke of this on the 600 a bit ago but we're looking at new law that will take the power out of judges hands and enforce mandatory minimum sentences for growing pot. 5 to 200 plants gets you 6 months, 9 if its in a rental unit. 201-500 gets you a year, 15 months if its a rental unit. 

I think I will be growing 4 monsters at a time. Maybe. Maybe I might just do what everyone else will probably do. Nothing. Just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb. you dont want the po po finding 1 plant or a 100 really.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb. you dont want the po po finding 1 plant or a 100 really.


Exactly! Apples to oranges. It's such a broad net that it wreaks of ideology.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/468784-appreciation-thread-2.html#post6607259


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

Alright Neeb's, How's life in the fast lane. Hope your keeping the heed up bro. 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for swinging by the monkey club, been a mind boggling few days but things are slowly returning to normal. Will get up dates and things and whatnots at some point over next couple of days. Peace, D


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

WooooF WoooooF


hope you have a good, stress free week-end bru

cinder's


----------



## Doer (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Very true but I know if I got pinched tomorrow I'd go straight back to it. I think most that have do.


As did I. Or really anybody does. My point was not that we are reformed, but we might
have a reality view that you fortuantely lack. Let's keep it that way. If you've never
been popped, then the over-serious, grinding maw of justice is unknown. Folks may call me paranoid, but they haven't been there, done that.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

About time someone put some pr0n up in this place Cinders, cheers mate.

Well here's some OG Kush seedlings I am working with.....well, perhaps not seedlings.

Oh yes, me likey like this one. The original OG seeds from the bag (I would say bagseed, some others disagree - there is always someone who disagrees!)










Newer OG seeds





I also like this one. I have another small one in the house (don't think the wife has spied it yet, hehe. but it's small). I hvae had thrips munching everything. The Canna Cure hasn't seem to be keeping them at bay. Still trying with it but I also used some stuff I have from ecostyle which is organic so should help.






Some Bolo Kush from seed. Hoping for fem since there was only a few seeds. We shall see.





And a couple more Bolo's. There are some more in the cab as well, they are all running straight 12/12.






Outdoor bubble hash. This stuff is like oil. Heat it up and it just melts immediately, really nice and only been drying for a day. Should be great today. Got 20 and 75 micron here.
















Got a few DOG's that will be coming down soo. And the good news is that there looks like a few of the Blue Pit seeds (Deep Blue F2 male x DOG) have worked. Either that or the calyxes are rock and fat as...Will also be doing a DOG with Jakey Blues - this brute.
So dark and lush, really nice specimin.






Peace out,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

seedlings eh haahah looks like a fine young thing that OG. hash looks different from your usual MO looks more like oil. bet it's lairy either way

have a good weekend fella


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

cheers don, you too bud have a nice weekend. the hash is pure melto, just bubbles and melts into oil. just ran the bags, scraped it out and let it dry, didn't press at all, just chopped it down a bit after a day to help dry.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2011)

looks like this stuff could be deadly


----------



## Hotsause (Nov 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Outdoor bubble hash. This stuff is like oil. Heat it up and it just melts immediately, really nice and only been drying for a day. Should be great today. Got 20 and 75 micron here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bubble D i am really really considering some Bubble bags for christmas what kind do you use?


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Exactly Westy, I got the 5 x 5 gallon ones, as well as the 5 x 1 gallon ones. If you are growing for yourself I would say the 1 gallon ones are okay.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

DOG UPDATEOGSCROG UPDATE:AND SOME LIVERS:STOP

DOG









































LIVERS





















FIN:END:EINDST


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking good DST. Thanks for the tip on the Bubble bags. I was wondering if the 5 gallon would be too big for what I'd run. Well, just doing my rounds and stopped to say hi. Have a good day man and I'll catch ya around.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

If you remember to really keep your trim seperate. Big fans leaves in one, smaller fan leaves in another, bud trimmings in another. You can run all 3 seperate as you need with the 1 gallons. I have just found myself with boxes of trim now so wanted to also get the larger bag set.



duchieman said:


> Looking good DST. Thanks for the tip on the Bubble bags. I was wondering if the 5 gallon would be too big for what I'd run. Well, just doing my rounds and stopped to say hi. Have a good day man and I'll catch ya around.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi mate love this pic looks so tastey, everythin else lookin propa to mate!

Think its about time i got a dog........maybe ill get 1 for crimbo!! lol
*




*


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you would enjoy it PB, not many don't. lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

A dog isn't just for christmas its a lifetime commitment


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

It's more like a monkey on yer back, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> It's more like a monkey on yer back, lol.


Heeere little monkey, tch, tch, tch, come to Daddy! That's a good girl!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> It's more like a monkey on yer back, lol.


You said it ! lol, but its sure one of the finest plants ive grew for all the right reason's. A treat to smoke and knock's you the fek oot ! ( ive still got my clone haha )

Later D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

it's got a fierce rep round the toon. pure wiped the floor with one lad who claimed to have had a fight with 3 staffies


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 16, 2011)

Look I've seen no Dog. What u talkin bout? fukin dog this dog that. Its all about the Stilton chesse lads. I'm cooking it now, not the dog bollocks!!LOL


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice one Hem.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2011)

Hem, look a bit harder, there's DOG's everywhere and they will eat up yer Stilton in a minute, lol....possible with a splash of port.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2011)

ahh, puerto con queso


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

[youtube]M6ituDIP_AQ[/youtube] hahah, there is a guy at the gym i go to that looks just like this guy.. what kinda drugs are people doing?? lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

Im mixing it up with psycho killer romulan and chronic and some hash.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im mixing it up with psycho killer romulan and chronic and some hash.


I predict a major raid on the refrigerator followed by a nap. 


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Bassnectar - Chillberry Kush - Livers and full melt bongs all night long baby.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

what happened to that thread "bump if your baked"?


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

the people on it were too baked maybe.....graduating onto a bong with some erl now....warm flush to the face anyone?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

DST said:


> the people on it were too baked maybe.....graduating onto a bong with some erl now....warm flush to the face anyone?


Have your eyes crossed yet?


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

can u do a video of all this dst.. ? come on man, its not party time for me yet. 
have a nice weekend. take it easy with the chiiiillll factor. everything sounds yummy. roor on


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

you to Ambs, have a great weekend. A video at this moment is beyond me I am afraid. Who knows, you may see me on video soon somewhere......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright neeb's, just in to say HIGH. before i try get the heed back doon! Westy's got it made man, full night sleeps the lot lol !
Hope you good mate


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> you to Ambs, have a great weekend. A video at this moment is beyond me I am afraid. Who knows, you may see me on video soon somewhere......


Breeders Boutique info video, make sure u wear ya clogs mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright neeb's, just in to say HIGH. before i try get the heed back doon! Westy's got it made man, full night sleeps the lot lol !
> Hope you good mate


you know it mate, made in the shade. Sitting at end of bed sucking at my spooon. I woke up at nine thismorning and just finished a egg and bacon sarni, supping tea now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi DEE S TEE
Check out my 2 exodus cheese backcross
Both seem to be acting quite differently. 
As you can see from the pictures the one has some serious cheezy color on the upper leaves and bud. Has this ever happened to you before? Do you have any suggestions as to what i might try to do to make her nice and greeen again. 
I added to a gallon of water...earthjuice, magnisium, Hammerhead, HesiCOCO. and sprayed her with CO2. Hope your doing well. hittin the chillberry bong,thats a cool name.





View attachment 1896579View attachment 1896578 


View attachment 1896580


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Ambs, I posted a comment about it on Westy's thread, I have never had such localised yellowing. I am thinking with the addition of some extra Mg you should be going in the right direction. Keep us posted if after your latest edition the problem still persists.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks dST i will have a great day!


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

My Male OG Kushes......growing outside in the greenhouse..















two small ones on the right are Bolo Kush males











Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that a bit of pest damage i see on the bottom leafs? Nice to know im not the only one. So u gonna make bolo kush f1's?


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup, been fighting thrips of late.

No, I am not going to bother with Bolos, the males there are from an OG Kush I got a few seeds from......They will be crossed with the other OG Kush I planted and possibly crossed into the DOG to get a regular DOG seed variety.

Everyone is about kushes...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good. I can't wait for my grow to get back up and going 100%


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

DST said:


> Everyone is about kushes...


Isn't it funny? I don't get it. Haha... that being said, my favorite smoke is the Banana OG, so I guess I'm all about the kushes as well. faf


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

cheese, its all about the cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2011)

makes me laugh. round our way kush is a slang term for good. as in 'its pure double kush' kids telling you the dope is proper kush. most couldn't tell kush from a koala bear


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I agree but I think it is really everyone since technically it is a geographical region and as we all know that each pheno can be different and the landrace strains there are not singularly uniform just as anywhere that has indigenous strains. Personally I associate the name Kush with respect to bud as the presence of an "earthy/hashy" flavor in combination with a "narcotic/stoned" effect. I, like many am probably totally wrong in this selection of criterion. It would be cool to visit the Kush region to see and experience what that really means.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I think I agree but I think it is really everyone since technically it is a geographical region and as we all know that each pheno can be different and the landrace strains there are not singularly uniform just as anywhere that has indigenous strains. Personally I associate the name Kush with respect to bud as the presence of an "earthy/hashy" flavor in combination with a "narcotic/stoned" effect. I, like many am probably totally wrong in this selection of criterion. It would be cool to visit the Kush region to see and experience what that really means.


My favorite subject kush ...
In cali or most of the u.s...kush was a slang term... but theyres some truth to the slang..
Before that it was the cronic... and now people say og .. but thats just street jargon...

i guess most recreational users didnt care for the names ... they just wanted a supper stoney stinky bud...(they just wanted to get high)
Kush ... 
Where would we be without kush...??
is kush the birth of a true indica , short squat plant with a heavy stone...
True Kush too me kicks out 3 flavors ... A more bitter coffe earthy, a eucalyptis menthol, and a sweet earthy... that all if are good wil have a nice pineyness to them..
Really depends on your kush's backroundgenetics.... 
Kush i think was a main ingrediant in most breeding stock today ... and almost plays a better complimentary role..

Kush Rant!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

So apart from the Kush craze, what's happening D. I think weed come's around in Trend's as much as anything else, i remember the taste from blue cheese was the blueberry, till i got spent a small fortune in coffeeshop's looking for the blueberry taste to later find out it was a good cheese cross and it was the taste of the cheese that caught me. Saying that, i also bought my fair share of kush's, and the DOG i keep is prob better than any i got from some of the diff. Place's i tried from all the O.G Shype.

So, all seem's to have blown over bro. I was obviously over para, and like i said could'nt take the chance and regret not pulling them later! But live to fight again and im getting rather good at stopping and starting this year lmao.

Hope your barry chavie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> My favorite subject kush ...
> In cali or most of the u.s...kush was a slang term... but theyres some truth to the slang..
> Before that it was the cronic... and now people say og .. but thats just street jargon...
> 
> ...


I love Kush's as well have grown afghan,pakistan, and hindu kush. Also your other "Kush's" like OG(which isn't really a kush, i dont think because that would make diesel a kush as well). i really dont care for the name any more, i love a dank ass indica so i my eyes just sort of gravitate towards kush.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey peeps, alls good in the hood. Glad the heat has died down for ya Cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheer's mate, we got it confirmed that it was defo the neighbour being a uptight bitch and not anything for me to be concerned about so on with the show eh!
So what's this, you having a late one ? Then how would i know, im usually crashed by now! Im going to stay up a wee while and let the Lass get some kip. ironic thing is, I bet the wee man doesnt wake !!!!!! lol


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

That's great pal, bloody neighbours eh!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2011)

whats crackin fella? how was the cup? bet it was a right good laugh.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I love Kush's as well have grown afghan,pakistan, and hindu kush. Also your other "Kush's" like OG(which isn't really a kush, i dont think because that would make diesel a kush as well). i really dont care for the name any more, i love a dank ass indica so i my eyes just sort of gravitate towards kush.


is diesal a pheno type of a chem seed? me and my bros are in a debate there is a lot of conflicting info . . .. . . . .or am i completly mixing thing up mixing up a chem pheno that was later dubbed desiel and there is anotehr strain that has the diesel claim for life


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

There are stories of "legend" surrounding the escapades of the chemdog. Basically it is the mother to the original cut of OG and the original East Coast Sour Diesel. The OG is an f1 pheno of chemdog X ( hindu kush X thai) and "THE" East Coast Sour Diesel is chemdog x mass super skunk f1 pheno. Both of which are just an f1 pheno as you pointed out, and are technically clone only. So you can imagine the vast majority is rumors and dealer talk. It is funny because the Chemdog has a fair lineage in Colorado but there it is called Colorado Green Bud, it has a striking odor and was in the air at every Grateful Dead show I was ever at (in my mind I smell CGB and white sage smudge sticks)  . The New York City Diesel doesn't resemble the chemdog at all, this is the one that I am told went overseas and is being called diesel but it is not like ECSD.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

its all a BIG MYTHSTERY...lol ive heard so many stories its crazy.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

It IS crazy, that is about the only verifiable fact lol
All except the part where I grew up toking CGB in colo then at Dead shows because, well, I was there


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 23, 2011)

I always thought that og kush was a kush cross to a chemdog ...
Maybe it was a pheno ... of the cross...
But i can almost 99percent say og is kush ...
The tahoe perhaps was the first og cut ....
The kushes that were goin around before i smoked og had a very og like flavor...just way more earthy ..

Perhaps the og kush was bred out to be more desil and more sativa than origionally ....to create a more og experience..
Seem like they toned down the kush note and og like larry and fire came out more on the og side than kush ....
The sour desil i think was a chem influence without the kush backround...
More of the chem 91 apoth cut ... that was more on the desil side....
sour desil is to me just a kushless og...id take og over desil anytime..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

i heard og was smuggled out of a chemical research facility in the foot hill mountains of the kush range. rumor has it that the government were working on a top secret nerve agent but it was pulled by the government. one guy in the lab thought different and smuggled it back to cali in his ass. he was a massive grateful dead fan apparently. 

or something like that?!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2011)

not sure how to take that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i heard og was smuggled out of a chemical research facility in the foot hill mountains of the kush range. rumor has it that the government were working on a top secret nerve agent but it was pulled by the government. one guy in the lab thought different and smuggled it back to cali in his ass. he was a massive grateful dead fan apparently.
> 
> or something like that?!


Lol, i thought it was G13 that was bred in a lab here in southern us for the gov. now im really gettin confused.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i thought it was G13 that was bred in a lab here in southern us for the gov. now im really gettin confused.


Supposedly that's the story of G13 and it looks like some of it got added to the og story. When in doubt, create.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 24, 2011)

I heard it was left behind by a race of superior intelligent Rastas from the future


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> not sure how to take that


I was just being daft. That is the g13 story


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I heard it was left behind by a race of superior intelligent Rastas from the future


Dunt start on the alien beings from outa space sowing the seeds of life


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

LMAO at Don....too funny..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi DSt. How is your garden doing? whats new. How is your thrip problem? Nasty little critters. I had a problem with them a few grows ago in my phototron. It was terrible. They ended up infesting my house plants. I used many different products . I finally found a product that worked very well. 

here is the information on the product that really worked well for me and did not injury the plants at all. I did a full soil drench. peace bro
http://216.167.200.236/infosheets/InfoSheet-AzatrolPatrol.pdf
Take care Amber


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Ambs, thanks for popping by. Got some OG Kushes on the go and a couple of Male kushes for some breeding purposes (Male OG Kush, and a Male Bolo Kush). I have also just chopped some DOG and Engineers Dream and thrown a whole load of pups into flower again. Got more DOG trimming to do in the next few as well.

Thrips are still a problem but are getting zapped. They piss me off almost as much as Spider mites....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome! looking foward to pretty pictures and keowl vids . im curious about your winter glass greenhouse. take care and have a relaxing weekend


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

It's got the males in at the moment, but nothing much will be happening in there over winter....get's far to chillsome here and not enough daylight to warrant putting heating etc in the greenhouse so I tend to just clean it out and get it ready for next year...

Hope you and yer man have a great weekend too.

Peace, DST




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awesome! looking foward to pretty pictures and keowl vids . im curious about your winter glass greenhouse. take care and have a relaxing weekend


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2011)

ever had thrips and mites at the same time? i haven't, and it makes me wonder, do the thrips kick the mites asses outta there?.
mites are the worst by far imo, thrips are a pain but if they are keeping the mites out then they stay!.

hello D i hope you are good and the dam is treating you well. i heard about the cops raiding the cup, i hope you managed to do a good bit of product placement before they kicked your ass outta there.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers ghb, we got a lot of word out about BB before the fun was spoilt and they took my cheese, headband...and oil, boo!

I had both thrips and mite on my outdoor this year at the same time but on quite large plants....not sure if they effect each other..



ghb said:


> ever had thrips and mites at the same time? i haven't, and it makes me wonder, do the thrips kick the mites asses outta there?.
> mites are the worst by far imo, thrips are a pain but if they are keeping the mites out then they stay!.
> 
> hello D i hope you are good and the dam is treating you well. i heard about the cops raiding the cup, i hope you managed to do a good bit of product placement before they kicked your ass outta there.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesnt sound like Fun atall mate, You can tell me the in's and out's later but why just they thing's ? 
I thought i had all the bad luck !!!!

Later Bro!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers ghb, we got a lot of word out about BB before the fun was spoilt and they took my cheese, headband...and oil, boo!
> 
> I had both thrips and mite on my outdoor this year at the same time but on quite large plants....not sure if they effect each other..


Ah, The Penny Drop's - C.Cup !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

NUEKEN DE POLITIE. 

that blows man what a joke. does this happen regularly?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

it does for the coffeeshops, at least once or twice a year they have a visit from the HIT team and Tax bods....

first time it happened on that scale at the cup though as far as I am aware. they went on and visited some of the coffeeshops in the Dam as well. Just politics I think.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> NUEKEN DE POLITIE.
> 
> that blows man what a joke. does this happen regularly?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 27, 2011)

Good Morning D,
Do you think its worth the money to go to the CC? Is there anything the Cup bring out in the Dam that someone wouldn't see on regular trip to the Dam?
Who Won BTW?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

As a visitor I am not 100% that the CC is something I would pay to go and come and see. If I was visiting A-dam I would do it when the CC was not on. You still have all the coffeeshops of course. There may be a few extra nice things come out but nothing any of us here hasn't had similar or better imo.

There are a whole load of different categories, but Barney Farm won the coffeeshop entry, and GHS won a hash entry, and Cali connect won import hash entry, and that's about all my brain can deal with. The awards are kind of weird as the voting and judging system is a bit gash.


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2011)

sorry to hear about the exodus exodus, cheeky buggers the police. glad you got to advertise your dank a bit atleast.

got my ticket buddy, i'll be over early jan, smoke out in the GA?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet, sounds like a plan, ghb.


ghb said:


> sorry to hear about the exodus exodus, cheeky buggers the police. glad you got to advertise your dank a bit atleast.
> 
> got my ticket buddy, i'll be over early jan, smoke out in the GA?


----------



## ghb (Nov 27, 2011)

i've not been over for a long while, i think i feel a whitey coming on already. 

been getting my practice in on the bongs of late, got a new double percolater piece of glass a couple of weeks back and it looks like an antique already!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I should have a 1 month cure on the DOG by then and I'll try my hardest to keep back some Engineers Dream as well. Exo will be in, Livers will be in, so should help towards the whitey, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey D. Since you chop when they look ready, any opinion on whether my dogs look ready?





DST said:


> Well, I should have a 1 month cure on the DOG by then and I'll try my hardest to keep back some Engineers Dream as well. Exo will be in, Livers will be in, so should help towards the whitey, lol.


Sounds like a lush selection. Wish I was making a trip to the dam soon.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

i would be chopping them from what I see in those pics. I guess you could wait but i don't think you'll get much more out of them . Is there a bit of mould on pic 3, or is that burnt lad?


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

This one looks like a nightclub bouncer. "If ya names not down your not coming in"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like some of that purple colour was trying to get out in there as well. nice work jig


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers fellas. I did burn the whole side of that bud. Not that I lost much (couple grams maybe) but it had me gutted as i've yet to mess up so bad before. Ah well... enough weight in 'the bouncer' to make up for it. That bud west is like a hand grenade. Biggest nug I've grown yet. Only thing to compare was the very top cola of the Casey Jones vert scrog beast from a while back. I'm amazed at the DOG. Been reading about it for months now, and heard everyone who grows it say it's amazing... but seeing it in my closet has my jaw on the floor. They are such vigorous growers and the buds are big and frosty. And from what I hear the smoke is decent too, lol. I'm actually a bit fraid to smoke some with my tollerance being so low. Catching a whitey is never fun, but when you do it to yourself aint that the worst, hehe.

Will be sure to keep you updated with pics.

And I'm sure all who read this journal know... but just in case. DOG Kush available at BREEDERS BOUTIQUE


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

That ah girl, good DOGGIE!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait til' you smoke her after cure man... don't plant this for the AM if you got important shit to do!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll second that last few post's. So my Dog's no quite there yet but she's home and looking happy for it. 

Was it a couple Diff. bean's you popped jig. ? Just with Da Bouncer, and the Purp. coming through in the fan's on the one pic. Looking nice and mean though mate. Those Vertical scrog's seem to do more than you would think, nice work man! 

Just flying through D'ster, How's your O.G's doing ? I flung 2 in yest


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

they are manning up, and one is getting her vag on, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Good, it will be interesting to see the diff. from the DOG as i think the pheno ive got is near pure O.G. Only one way to find out eh, so hopefully i'll get them popping and up sooooooonnisshhhhhh !
I'm having to check daily on the grow atm, untill i get another timer, since throwing another 400 in the mix too,There's a timer on it but ive seen them blow before. Since losing my contactor timer's have been a pain in the arse man! I got a " Heavy Duty " one lol, it run's the big 6 o.k but i just know if i try to stick much more through it its going to fuse and we dont want that !
The extra light should go down well though


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't risk adding anything to a time that is running a 600. I use Legrand timers, they are about 20 euro a pop but are one of the few things I have found that handles a 600. Each 6 get's their own legrand.

http://www.legrandelectric.nl/nl/scripts/nl/publigen/content/templates/previewInfo.asp?P=424&L=EN


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Was it a couple Diff. bean's you popped jig. ? Just with Da Bouncer, and the Purp. coming through in the fan's on the one pic. Looking nice and mean though mate. Those Vertical scrog's seem to do more than you would think, nice work man!


Was just talking to a friend about which dogs I got. I popped 4 beans back in Jan. Gave the plants to a friend who cloned each one about 15 times. He numbered everything, and when I picked up clones from him a couple months ago they were labled... but I didn't pay the labels any mind. I am almost positive that the 5 dogs I have are from 2 different beans. Just not sure which is which. Wish I did because the one pheno has super fat buds.  That's what I get for not paying any attention.

And I am so happy with how my screen works with me. I don't mess around with popcorn buds much these days, which makes me happy. Thanks for the kind words bro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

dsters..my cheese has gone mad!!!!!!!!!!!!
its even bigger than the bubblebomb! fuckin kick assssss genetics mate.
this bitch is going to be fuckin masssive. 12/12 from seed rocks the exodus cheese backcross..peace broski.



i found a preying mantis in my garden hanging out with the cheeze... lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

OIOI thats a blooming big praying mantis lol


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pic Ambs, the Cheese Surprise is going like a boeing!! Looks smashing. How is the rinky stink on it?

Are you going to do one of those gas mask bong things? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

hahahah it's like evil spiderman meets umpalumpa. ahhh friday chuckles.

hows the dam this morgen dude, hard frost over here today. bloody bitter


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

hehe, oompaloompa is a great word, has such a nice flow to it.....anyway, The Dam is good, been pissing it down but the sun is out now. Busy chopping some Caseys and Livers this morgen. Last of the DOG was chopped yesterday. Got a few more Livers that are sort of 35% through their cycle, cheeses, chillberry, dogs' and some Bolo's and the OG kush of course. Fukkin thrips still munching the bairns!! Total veg tent clean out and squooshing of all things squooshable. I need to get my arse in gear and sort out my veg area, the tent is woefully too small for the cab's requirements so I have been planning on adding a little built in unit that the veg tent can sit on (that was I am builind up and not out so I will not loose any space in the stinky room....I have only been planning on doing it for a few months now, lol...

pics in a bit since the journal has gone a bit....
[youtube]Dtb5HA1ovHI[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

This mornings fun......Livers and Casey jones, and some DOG that was cut yesterday.......pics in no particular order I'm afraid....







































*











Peace,

DST


*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

fine nuggetry sir! i swear that stinky room is a tardis in disguise.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks fine as good wine D!


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2011)

nice friday update man.

i think the dog buds are just so easy to spot, they shine like the tin mans arse. why are they SO silver?
can't wait to try the dog.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

cheer peeps, it's the OG Kush pheno I had, it was an old silvery dog, lol. It's past its silveryness onto the DOG. The OG Kush shall return!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

howling update and killer photos. Loving the contrast in hanging buddage. 
the xocheesebc has a very distinct smell. its has a sharp stench when i first get a wiff. but its then followed by real smooth suttle fruity like smell, a bit hard to describe but its a pleasant smell . and then its over. i like to take my wiffs like doing a line of coke..lol..haha
smelling herb is really trippy. with your experience i wonder how many strains you would be able to sniff and say what it was if you were to go into someones garden not knowing what they were growing. . ??
i really enjoy smelling teh xocheesebc because of that very distinct.effect it has. 
i should get one of those gas mask bongs they are very cool. 
i loved the song and vid. funny i was just playing with the exact same skeleton left over from halloween when i was getting out the chrimbo decorations. how earrie. lol
have a smashing weekend. imstoned
later 
ambz


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> This mornings fun......Livers and Casey jones, and some DOG that was cut yesterday.......pics in no particular order I'm afraid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like sum lou lou...
nice work as always D!

Edit.... seeems like you kept the leaves extra healthy this time...
You just keep getting better with the ogers...


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

hey ambs, have a great weekend too, did you check out the video from the Cannabis cup...pay attention around 42-52 seconds, that Roor bong looks real familiar, lol..
http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

the ones pic's here with the leaves still on are the casey and livers.
dog is just the close up, and the last couple of pics...


323cheezy said:


> Looks like sum lou lou...
> nice work as always D!
> 
> Edit.... seeems like you kept the leaves extra healthy this time...
> You just keep getting better with the ogers...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

DST said:


> hey ambs, have a great weekend too, did you check out the video from the Cannabis cup...pay attention around 42-52 seconds, that Roor bong looks real familiar, lol..
> http://www.konbini.com/j-y-etais-smoking#/i-was-there-smoking


Laughing so hard my face hurts! hahah, what a bunch of FREAKS!! that looked so amazingly fun.
that was no doubt the best 2011 cannacup video have have seen yet. the roor bong, who hasnt hit from that bitch yet?lol.hahahaha what an experience. thanks for posting it.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

You looked pretty happy to be toking whatever was in that bongo! 
You look like I pictured you in my mind.... lol


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

dst was happy........until they took my cheese man, lol. The next FSM Vertical SCROG EXO KAAS is about to come down though mofos!!! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey bru. I saw a guy with a Grey Area lanyard in that video. I have one hanging onto my keys now too.

Been chopping on the dog for a few days now and I must say this is one awesome strain. The buds are very dense and not a hard trim. I can't wait to get a days cure on some. Guess I should show you what they are looking like:


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw him too, lol...wonder who he is???



jigfresh said:


> Hey bru. I saw a guy with a Grey Area lanyard in that video. I have one hanging onto my keys now too.
> 
> Been chopping on the dog for a few days now and I must say this is one awesome strain. The buds are very dense and not a hard trim. I can't wait to get a days cure on some. Guess I should show you what they are looking like:


They look kind of SOLID! I wonder how it will compare to the banana and the other kushes you have smoked

I have 2 jars that are on the 3rd day, or 4th day of curing. coming along nciely.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

lol, I wonder


----------



## ghb (Dec 2, 2011)

not having a vertical exo scrog harvest party this time then? nothing a few bongos won't get you through though.

lovely fat dogs you have there jig, be sure to write us a smoke report when you come to..................................


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking Tasty there jig. I'm sure you'll love the smoke man! 

Hey Home Boy, just thought i'd stop by and let you ken they O'G beans popped fine 

Woooooo Wooooooooo BARRY GADGIE !!!!!!! lmao

Hope your having a sticky one Mate !


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

nice one cinders. It will be interesting to see if you get a female. Just to remind you, these OG beans are from 2010, not the original ones from 2005/6......



Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking Tasty there jig. I'm sure you'll love the smoke man!
> 
> Hey Home Boy, just thought i'd stop by and let you ken they O'G beans popped fine
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bru. I saw a guy with a Grey Area lanyard in that video. I have one hanging onto my keys now too.
> 
> Been chopping on the dog for a few days now and I must say this is one awesome strain. The buds are very dense and not a hard trim. I can't wait to get a days cure on some. Guess I should show you what they are looking like:


god damn that be some nugs jiggy!?!? i did the dog hahah thats fucked up. i did it scrog and the nugs were solid and stinky but i know the dog likes a few big colas. fine work sir!

where my breakfast pr0n at?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Morgen pic-a-liks

The Happy Couple, Mr and Mrs OG Kush, waiting patiently for their wedding night before they perform the act....they are good aren't they.































And the FSM vert cheesey scrog




































Peace and happy Saturday

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

uh oh spaghetti oooooooh. noice work fella 

had a feeling you'd post the second after i did.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

hope you have better weather over your way for the match, bloody 'orrible over here.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

ah baws to the weather man, it's always caad in the toon man. i'll be on the terraces with nee top on this after. gonna need a livener toot sweet like...


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

you're a fukker nutter, good on Geordie lad!!! Do them Chelski's!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah baws to the weather man, it's always caad in the toon man. i'll be on the terraces with nee top on this after. gonna need a livener toot sweet like...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

you know it son! triple rasher and egg butty with a stella chaser for breaky. my lass is gonna kick my balls into touch anyways. what was hemlock saying in for a penny? in for a round ?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

haha, why the hell not then.

Here's some of og kush male no2, this will also be dipping his wick into Mrs OG the saucy adultress.










i fimmed this one and ended up with loads of heads..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 3, 2011)

lovely plant matters D. That vid is way too funny hahaha had to do a print screen on one of the guys in it. Looks totally off his face. maybe next year we'll be all there together.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2011)

OOps mummy forgot to log out and daddy thought it was him typing that last message. Cheese messes with ya heed


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope next year we will all be there.....


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2011)

morgen dst how are you thish fine shaturday?

cheese beast will keep you entertained for a while i should think. looks heavy to me, think you will match the last one in yield?, i reckon it will be close.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2011)

Nee maybe's fred. With fuckin cowbells on


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nee maybe's fred. With fuckin cowbells on


 or maybe Don in a belly dancer outfit with bells on his toes and fingers


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just looking at it today wondering what it will pull. I very much doubt it will hit the 5.5+ mark like the last one did. Maybe more like 3+ on this...it wasn't veg'd half as long as the last one. The next one is in training but wont be ready for a good few weeks. Probably be the new year FSM! I was reading some organic thread and decided that I would pot the cheese in a pot that I have just chopped the lady down. Basically leave the substrate untouched and just plant on top. This way the micro structure is already in place and quickly latches onto the new live plant. We shall see how it fairs out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> nice one cinders. It will be interesting to see if you get a female. Just to remind you, these OG beans are from 2010, not the original ones from 2005/6......


 Aye, i can mind you said, but thought you said they came selfed out them 05/06's when you done them a couple years back?
" get a male ?? " They both broke ground today anyway 

Hope you having a good wekend mate. Were getting battered with gale force wind, I cant sleep from thinking something's fell over !!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Aye, they did indeed come from the old yins.

Just been to see We need to talk about Kevin, I read the book a while back and it's a trip, the film was pretty good as well, probably not a good one to see if you are having kids, have just had kids, or plan to at some point in the future, lol.....


Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, i can mind you said, but thought you said they came selfed out them 05/06's when you done them a couple years back?
> " get a male ?? " They both broke ground today anyway
> 
> Hope you having a good wekend mate. Were getting battered with gale force wind, I cant sleep from thinking something's fell over !!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

yo dsters. great phots of the males.. best wishes for the cute honeymooners. i hope they produce some great offshprings for you. They sure are a good looking couple. I didnt know you were a wedding photographer. good money in it i hear..hah
we are chillin here grinding up Purple OG Kush compliments of a new dispensary i just joined.Its very cool with a huge bar and lounge area. i was going to get some Simpson Oil , pure cure oil in a syring but will have to wait to tomorrow. Are you familiar with him and his oil?
Rick prefers to use Naphtha. 
I was wondering if you could share your recipe with me. Thanks DST. have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2011)

Never heard of Simpson Oil, anything to do with the cartoon? lol.

Do you want the recipe for making oil? the 30 second wash?

It's simple, grdin bud, put in jar, cover with Everclear grain alcohol, shake for 30 - 45 seconds, empty through a filter into a tray and let the alcohol evaporate. Then blaze away......I use an old bubble bag with 120 micron filter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Never heard of Simpson Oil, anything to do with the cartoon? lol.
> 
> Do you want the recipe for making oil? the 30 second wash?
> 
> It's simple, grdin bud, put in jar, cover with Everclear grain alcohol, shake for 30 - 45 seconds, empty through a filter into a tray and let the alcohol evaporate. Then blaze away......I use an old bubble bag with 120 micron filter.


Thanks for the quick and simple recipe. 
what does grndin bud mean?
like if i want to use an ounce of bud, how much everclear should i use? 
i need to get the bubble bags to make hash too, so i will look into purchasing some.
ha, no this dude isnt Homer or Bart. He is an actual real guy who exiled in Europe to escape persecution in North America for his beliefs in MJ as a medicine.
I have an article i wanted to share in the local Northwest Leaf Patients magazine but its not online.

heres the last paragraph..loosley 
"Rick Simpsons oil is a superior medicine capable of shifting the dominant paradigm away from the "smoking of pot" to the use of Canabis as the important medicine it is.
He has seen it reverse cancer and greatly diminish cancerous tumor growth. 

I like the way your breeders boutique oils look .. have you any in tb syringes yet? thats how this oil comes, totally wicked looking. i will photo you mine when i get it. 
peace bro
ambz


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the quick and simple recipe.
> what does grndin bud mean?
> like if i want to use an ounce of bud, how much everclear should i use?
> ambz


Grinding bud or ground bud

Enough everclear to cover the mj-I usually pour 1/2" over.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

exactly, Grndin is the stoned dyslexic way of typing Grind.....I even thought I had changed that, lol. I think I have seen this dudes video before.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin real sweet there DST. A spitting image of the dog i'm jarring up on this side the pond. The sun is nearly here. Maybe a dog spliffy is in the cards for me???


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Go for it, pups are getting walkies this afternoon as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2011)

some fine looking nugs there bru! 

i miss the dog  it's deffo going in to the DWC when i get cracking again.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

oh, forgot to say, got a msg that the QQ arrived today with the lads....weird eh!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> some fine looking nugs there bru!
> 
> i miss the dog  it's deffo going in to the DWC when i get cracking again.


p.s: so need pics and a write up from you lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2011)

just today?!?!!? thank god I was getting a bit worried. aye i know pics n write up need doing. i did a strain review and took the pics I'll write it up proper tonight and send it to BB for perusal...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Me Old China, just in to post up a Pic as only got one done with somebody not replacing the dead batteries ???? 
I was having a wee look around new seed's late lastnight and came across " Gratefull Casey Jones " Have you seen them ?

P.S The Q.Q's are going to look fine on that shelf man! A Beauty, good grower and deff. High THC 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-grateful-casey-seeds-feminized/prod_3599.html

60 knicker for 5 and BB gives them out as freebies when buying a pkt. of other's ! Cheeky so n so's lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

yo o yo o dsters.. them nugs is lookin mighty fine. i like your lighter collection and your breeders boutique chapstick. my lips get really dry in the winter and the breeders boutique chapstick with the dog tch would be great to use to heal the chaptness. have a smashing day and good luck with the new set up. happy holidaze and i hope santa is good to you this year. take care and stay warm.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

The Doobie look's tasty  Ive got a couple of they G.A Lighter's but the don't re-fill and are a pain in the arse that i cant use it except to open beer bottles lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

At least you are putting them to use lad!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Aye, when Poss. and its no to often these day's! Going to be a crazy Christmas this year, and with all the hassle its not going to be very green either, but i'm getting there............. Atlast


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> oh, forgot to say, got a msg that the QQ arrived today with the lads....weird eh!
> 
> 
> p.s: so need pics and a write up from you lad


Q.Q ( Cheesequake x Qrazytrain )






Here's a wee peek untill the MAN reviels all the other info. High T.H.C, and a joy to grow/smoke. Deff. One for the book's man!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Lovely jubs Cinders, I got a couple of QQ's from that canny Fairy, will need to get on the QQ for real.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

feck me thats a pretty picture cowboy!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

aye, sure is braw!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Q.Q ( Cheesequake x Qrazytrain )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

I like that


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 9, 2011)

Did Don get rid of the "like" function???


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

nah the man did


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah the man did


it's back.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Lovely jubs Cinders, I got a couple of QQ's from that canny Fairy, will need to get on the QQ for real.


For deffo bro. I got another one going atm  Just poked through thismorning! I was at a funeral today, so just woke on the familiar couch kind of head buzzing! 
Hop your having a good week-end. ' How's the weather ? '


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

Heavy wake was it lad, my condolences.

Fence was a bit destroyed, weather been a bit windy to say the least, lol. Getting it tight over there as well I hear.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Heavy wake was it lad, my condolences.
> 
> Fence was a bit destroyed, weather been a bit windy to say the least, lol. Getting it tight over there as well I hear.


Aye we are that Pal. No bad the day like ! Its was'nt too bad for the funeral, stayed dry untill we got back for a bevvy. A good day with the Fam. And the Top Dog Had a good old go at it and passed in peace, so not bad.

Keep The Brollie In The Hoose !!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

whats up dsters? like with the recent marriage and honeymoon and all that groovy stuff in the glass house? i want details!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for the quick and simple recipe.
> what does grndin bud mean?
> like if i want to use an ounce of bud, how much everclear should i use?
> i need to get the bubble bags to make hash too, so i will look into purchasing some.
> ...


Gonna make me some Rick Simpson oil (good for what ails you!). I have over a pound of mostly little bud trim and going to use 99.995% Isopropyl and the rice cooker during my holiday.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> DST


Nice porn dude!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

EXODUS CHEESE BACKCROSS.

View attachment 1945198


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty pink pistils there Ambers love.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks mr.westy . are you in the mood for some more cheeze? like i need to ask...lol
here come check this out m8...cheers 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/443307-dr-ambra-trycombs-summer-bud-31.html#post6804386


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey D,
Great looking pics Bro!. On time as usual!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

i saw n the 6 dubble-ought you were ending the journo??!?! be a damn shame that man!

have a lovely crimbo chief!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah man u cant neglect this thread>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> qd dog kush wakey wankery


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2011)

wow don... i didn't know you actually read all the shit in the 6! Happy weekend. Ain't to much going on the next couple days is there. Oh, yeah that's right, lol.

peace bru

EDIT: How's the qd dog west?


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

just roaching the second dog so thatll be 2 dogs and a cheese this morning so far yay holidays!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> just roaching the second dog so thatll be 2 dogs and a cheese this morning so far yay holidays!!!!


Aye, well i could'nt resist, even with the SLH i got. I took a couple g Wee stem ( that i would have removed had i had the time ) and left it out for today too 
Not Had a DOG J yet. TOO EARLY haha

have a good one guy's

p.s you too D.S.T


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas D. Much love to you and your family.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 25, 2011)

say it aint so D...
Your gving the journal up.... dont be like me...lol 

Its all jins fault right??.... damn guy ran all the rui members out of town.... with his condescending attitude.....lol
(i kid jin if yur watching)...

Well merry christmas to you and yurs brotha..... 
dont know if your much of a religous dude ...but have a good one my boy...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> wow don... i didn't know you actually read all the shit in the 6! Happy weekend. Ain't to much going on the next couple days is there. Oh, yeah that's right, lol.
> peace bru


Ah man wise men see all and speak little 

Why I'm always talkin shite


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

That is very true Don. It's also the quiet ones you have to watch out for too. 

Hey D, just popping in to say Merry Christmas. Hope you and the Mrs are having a great time back home. If I drank I'd be having a drink for you but I will have a big bowl for ya instead. Cheers!


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm only quiet cuz im baked out my bonnet>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2011)

View attachment 1957001View attachment 1957002


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey peeps, thanks very much for the well wishes and Xmas cheer! Well I did say I'd pack in this journal but not many people gave an opinion, so I guess I'll keep posting updates here as well.

Here's an update, just got home, 4 days without any water and the ladies were a bit thirsty. All happy now though.......

Merry Xmas (belated, and a Happy Hogmanay!

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

get feeding then D, hope all was well in the homestead. Just checking my cheeseberry haze thats almost ready for jars and low and behold afew seeds appeared in the box lol, not sure weather to complain about it or do a little dance lol. Guess thatll depend on how many hahah.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome home bru. Glad to have you back around RIU.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah its been kinda quiet here without u


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2011)

Was just thinking how the place aint the same with D gone. D, you are the sunshine in our online lives.... or something like that.

Did you get any sunshine while you were home?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

hehe, sunshine in Scotland at Xmas, funny one lad. Only sun i got was from an hps. Thanks for the welcome back. Must go and make dinner, for once it's not meat, had quite a lot of that in the last few days.....


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2011)

Some of my shagging projects......

Pollenated Casey Jones with kush male number Twee!






DOG kush crossed with MAle Kush number 2.





And another lower DOG nug with Male kush 2 pollenation 







The boys.





















Baws....






Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice boys and buds, casey kush?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful healthy vibrant males.aweome photos.. i was shocked to read you were concidering ending this journal. wtf? are you MAFKEE?? youve got like one of the BEST journals. full of beautiful photos and loads and loads of valueable information that so many have and will learn from. please continue on , i do believe everyone will agree. 
its really cool to have those foxtails . the new year will be super cheezey. just the way it should be. can you do a video soon lad? lol


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

a video for Hogmanay, ffs, the firewworks have been going off here since the crack of pi$$.

[youtube]vNqiWhOb-Qo[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

The damn london eye kept me up. Thing was flashing like a band of squids during mating season (lol, ain't those the things that change colors and flash and shit?). With the cloud cover it was like the city was a dance club till round 2am.

Have a good one!!!! 2012 - year of the 6. hehe, don't know why, but it sounds good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Hogmany DuSTy, I love hearing the fireworks cracking and banging gets me excited lol. No good for the animals tho. Double dog wake and bake today start as i mean to go on lol. Ive still never been on the london eye lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

I knew i would see that ugly mug again this year lol, Nice job keeping that scarf up there haha! Made my day seeing you blow that DOG !!!! Or was it me who blew it !!!! 
Love the new pic's and plan's, i'm pretty sure anything you hit that DOG with will be Fireworks 

All the best when it come's D + 1

Cinder's


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to you and your Fam bru. Hope you have a good one, be safe!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

DST said:


> a video for Hogmanay, ffs, the firewworks have been going off here since the crack of pi$$.
> 
> [youtube]vNqiWhOb-Qo[/youtube]


haha, thanks for the video mon. You must have lungs made ouit of iron..that was one huge mudda fookin hit . Hey i recognize that bong. i love your scarf and new sneakers. they are the BOMB. i hope you have fun celebrating Hogmananananay. peace and hair grease. ambz

oh yeah dssters.. the stingy thingy you use to light up.. howz that working for you.? i have had probs with it. Do you think butane from the lighters can be very unhealthy? im lookin for some other alternatives myself. do you have any other suggetions?


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2011)

Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY HOGMANAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jigfresh said:


> The damn london eye kept me up. Thing was flashing like a band of squids during mating season (lol, ain't those the things that change colors and flash and shit?). With the cloud cover it was like the city was a dance club till round 2am.
> 
> Have a good one!!!! 2012 - year of the 6. hehe, don't know why, but it sounds good.





mr west said:


> Happy Hogmany DuSTy, I love hearing the fireworks cracking and banging gets me excited lol. No good for the animals tho. Double dog wake and bake today start as i mean to go on lol. Ive still never been on the london eye lol





Cindyguygrower said:


> I knew i would see that ugly mug again this year lol, Nice job keeping that scarf up there haha! Made my day seeing you blow that DOG !!!! Or was it me who blew it !!!!
> Love the new pic's and plan's, i'm pretty sure anything you hit that DOG with will be Fireworks
> 
> All the best when it come's D + 1
> ...





billcollector99 said:


> Happy New Year to you and your Fam bru. Hope you have a good one, be safe!





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, thanks for the video mon. You must have lungs made ouit of iron..that was one huge mudda fookin hit . Hey i recognize that bong. i love your scarf and new sneakers. they are the BOMB. i hope you have fun celebrating Hogmananananay. peace and hair grease. ambz
> 
> oh yeah dssters.. the stingy thingy you use to light up.. howz that working for you.? i have had probs with it. Do you think butane from the lighters can be very unhealthy? im lookin for some other alternatives myself. do you have any other suggetions?


I love the wick, it's great, saves me a lot of hassle keeping lighters burning and it makes me feel like I am not getting OD'd with butane impurities. I tried glass rods, pain in the arse and go cold quickly.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy Hogmanay!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope you had a good one Pal ! 
Just had to second Amber with the bongo! Fek Man, you canny half sink them eh squire! 

Later


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year DST, man you can hit a bong!!! quality!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2012)

Love you to Mate..LOL happy hog with the Dog!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheers Lads and Lassies, hope you all had a great night like me and the Mrs. Looking forward to 2012!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Years D. I hope 2012 is very prosperous for you and yours.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Bringing in the New Years with the new cam lens that the wife and I bought each other. 

This is the MOFO OG Kush from seed peeps, it smells so earthy I can't wait to get my lungs exposed to it's naughtynesses, lol. I don't care what people say about DNA, they were definitiely hitting the spot with their OG genetics they brought out on seed. If this is anything like the DOG's Mum that was lost then we are onto a winner.






















Chillberry Kush chopped today...and it's little reveg stump. I just chopped a square out of the tray and dumped it inot a mini pot, it's now in the nursery.





















Some DOG that is coming along nicely
















DOG starting it's cure...still getting use to the lens.











Peace, DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2012)

Eyup DST likin the look of those how old is that Og Kush mate?? looks quality!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 2, 2012)

I cant wait for the day when I get to grow my Dogs


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2012)

thats a banging og kush,heavy sheen on them.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheers guys, lets hope it smokes as good as it is looking. The last attempt had some looks but ended up not hitting the mark. The buds just didn't form properly.

This is from bagseed that I bought out of the Grey Area around 2006/7, I got a few seeds and had one keeper running for some time until 2010 when my mate kind of killed it when I went on holiday.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup DST likin the look of those how old is that Og Kush mate?? looks quality!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2012)

Yu swag tun up mun.Zeen? OG kush be Crawful mun. yeh mun is this be da way to reveg? i like to reveg for da first time and not sure what to do





Beat dem bad this og kush. meett me at bob marleys grave at 420 on 420 . on top of mt zion. be there are be square


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

what you been smoking ambs, lol.

that is indeed one of the many ways to reveg without having like a 4 gallon pot with a stick in it and two leaves. I just cut back the roots and down pot.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 2, 2012)

How many days flowerin mate?


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2012)

For the OG? I'll need to check somehow, haven't really been counting, just praying for dank, lol..


PUKKA BUD said:


> How many days flowerin mate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

DST said:


> For the OG? I'll need to check somehow, haven't really been counting, just praying for dank, lol..


Arent we all


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2012)

I dunno wot to pray for, i got dank lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> I dunno wot to pray for, i got dank lol


..................more dank!?!?!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> I dunno wot to pray for, i got dank lol


mr west!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

hoots mun lmao Doc like the accent.

hows tricks me old china? still rocking out dank at a phenomenal pace i see. new lens is doing those babies justice for sure fella. 

hope you had a sweet hogmun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> what you been smoking ambs, lol.
> 
> that is indeed one of the many ways to reveg without having like a 4 gallon pot with a stick in it and two leaves. I just cut back the roots and down pot.


ive been schmooking da auto blueberry better than a blueberry muffin for breakfast. lol
im revegging 2 girls, exo cheezey cheez bc and a bubblebomb. 
I repotted the bubblebomb in a smaller container and the exo cheeze i left in her smartpot after harvest,
I stuck them in the phototron for 24 hours of light,. First i gave them both alot of hygrozyme and now i will feed a shot of nitro . 

have a chillaxin weekend dsters


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck with the reveg Ambs and have a great weekend too, try not to shoot anyone eh!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2012)

Wassup D, a little quiet in here eh?? whats going on and how is '12 treating you so far. hope al is well and the skies are clear.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

hi T, all is good, just been harvesting my OG, some Cheese, one of my Bolo kushes, and various DOG's and stuff, lol. Enjoying a Livers joint at the mo. 

Hope all is well in the world of Tryna!

Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 15, 2012)

Id say you got the hang of that new lens! wow, awesome pics of some truly awesome buds DST! now try and nurse that headache with some of that dank


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

hey dsters, i hope your feeling better. wow it seems like your harvesting something fresh everday. thats wonderful. 
say, i dont remember quite well how you said you dry your herb.
i know you hang it in the stinky room for ONE day? 
then paper bag it for 2 days?
then hang it again.??? lol

could use a little refresher if you have a moment. thanks ambz

oh yeah oh yeah... i almost forgot to tell you.. 
i was taking my exo cheese back cross of the drying line and i heard a strange sound fall from the one branch. 
A SEED!now so far 2 big fat ones! i hope maybe one will be the purple pheno


----------



## E M (Jan 15, 2012)

another strain from breeders boutique now on sale http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-qrazy-quake


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

cheers whodat, really enjoying the new lens, it's better for scenic shots....look out South Africa, here I come!!!

Doc, I hang it up for around 3-4 days, then still on the stem I bag in paper bags and hang the bags up (leave them open and hanging) Then second days close them up, then 3rd day in the bag snip of bud and if necessary leave for one more day, then into jars.

Well I think that exo bc had some purple in it anyway so you never know Ambs!!!

Cheers for the link EM!!!

Sunny and chilly in the Dam today, I love these days, brisk clear and fresh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

budporn please and git Sheniquah's ass back ova' heeah.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im loving the new pics from the new lens bru, pics are amazing, ladies are amazing, boys look like they are ready to do some damage in a whorehouse ;0


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry sorry sorry, will lavish updates on my thread shortly.

Thanking you muchly Bill, I reckon you would have a joll with this lens lad. Next purchase is a proper macro lens, (just don't tell the wife yet!!! ssshhh).


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice pics D how do you get them so shinny? Excellent pr0n as always bru  1BMM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi there DST, when do you know for sure that your herb is dry? I thought it was dfry and then i put it in the curing jar and it got all moist again. So i burped them thinkin that would do the trick, but its still pretty moist. Should it ever be bone dry? i have some herb that i have been curing for several months now and its not like crispy dry but kinda squwooshy. Then i have some that has been curing for several months that is crispy dry. What do you recommend.? i cant remeber what yours felt like, it was all a bluuurrrrr.thank you amber


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice pics D how do you get them so shinny? Excellent pr0n as always bru  1BMM


Good camera I guess Badman, either that or you have a really clean PC screen, lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi there DST, when do you know for sure that your herb is dry? I thought it was dfry and then i put it in the curing jar and it got all moist again. So i burped them thinkin that would do the trick, but its still pretty moist. Should it ever be bone dry? i have some herb that i have been curing for several months now and its not like crispy dry but kinda squwooshy. Then i have some that has been curing for several months that is crispy dry. What do you recommend.? i cant remeber what yours felt like, it was all a bluuurrrrr.thank you amber


Spongy is not really my thing, the bud when dry should be quite hard, but still have a little bit of give when gently squeezed between the fingers. If you feel you have put them in jars to early, leave them there and have the jar lid open and move or manipulate a couple of times a day..Hard dank nugs is what you want, not bone dry, or spongy (sort of in between).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

morning bruseph! hows tings in the dam? still wet!?  spring hahah don't make me laugh...... it's manky grey over the channel. wish i had some buds to ogle


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

buds to ogle coming up, we are having one of those, drizzley days over here after 2 days of wonderful freshness and blue skies..


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

Snipped this tray of DOG this morgen. Again, just pulled the top of the stump out and planted the new clone directly in the old medium. Then added some compost on top.

Got another DOG tray and a single DOG to come down in the next day or so. Just gave them a final water and then they getting it!

Some pics from this drizzley morning.





















and the new exo's in place.






Peace, 


DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

a little ELO eh. it's starting to feel like im in some far off iclandic country over here. havent seen daylight proper for weeks

nice pooch bru. always looks pot on. ive been leaving the smaller roots in my re cycle coco and using the zyme stuff on the principle it's more food for the younguns.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking Good D. Hows replanting in the same hole working out for ya? Cant get much easier than that eh.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2012)

What up mason man... good to see you round home boy.

Glad you survived london donny.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Was watching Austin Powers in Goldmember last night, and I couldnt help but think of you bru 

Hope you are having a good one!!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

just another way to try and make life simple. seems to be okay so far bru. i have not even added anything for the old roots, just dig out the top, repot with new clone, add a bit of my own compost on top, and water away....


1badmasonman said:


> Looking Good D. Hows replanting in the same hole working out for ya? Cant get much easier than that eh.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW, I DONT KNOW HOW YOU DO IT! all the dog biscuits are so evenly formed in perfect little triangle. man you are so talented. thanks for the help with my questions. take it easy mate and say hello to mrs. dst for me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What up mason man... good to see you round home boy.
> 
> Glad you survived london donny.


shit man i've had my head up my arse with it all for the last fortnight. i meant to get back to you n say i couldn't make the day before. my bad jig fella, though i'm sure we'll meet some day. cup'll be rolling round soon enough


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Was watching Austin Powers in Goldmember last night, and I couldnt help but think of you bru
> 
> Hope you are having a good one!!


for me it's groundskeeper willy from the simpsons, lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;mY-OXwjerBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY-OXwjerBs[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

alright what gives are you cinders and westy away on a jolly up?!


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

I said this was an OG but it's actually a little mini DOG kush scrog. For Dave if you find the thread this is what I mean. This little critter was a flower I snapped of my last grow so being someone who likes to use everything I just stuck it in a pot, it grew roots, eventually revegged and is now back in flowering as a plant on it's own. You can still see some of the old bud and calyxes on it, lol. So I am training this into a mini scrog basically.
2 bamboo stakes snapped in half, a little bit of tomatoe netting, a few sandwich baggy ties, and away you go.....











Here's the top of the Bolo Kush











And the Sour Cherry from Hemlock....looks like it will be a winner Hem!





seeds will be available at Breeders Boutique shortly.






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

nice stuff fella, the bolo looks quite like the dog but a little more foxtailed.

sour cherry does indeed look a delight. have a good weekend bru


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2012)

They all look good DST. That sour cherry is getting NICE!!!!!!
Don WTF MAte how r ya


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

It is going great guns, 

I even think I got the PM under control in the room, I think the sourchez got a little bit of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> They all look good DST. That sour cherry is getting NICE!!!!!!
> Don WTF MAte how r ya


sound mate, gearing up for the move tomorrow. need to be done and dusted before the footy starts though i'm sure my lass will go mental if i say i'm off out on the lash on our move day haha

hows yaself sir!?


DST said:


> It is going great guns,
> I even think I got the PM under control in the room, I think the sourchez got a little bit of it.


saw that, nothing too heavy. time of year for it eh. 

dunno if it's the contrast of the vivid purple in it but all the crosses with black rose in the background seem to have a lighter green to the leaf and all have the leaf shape of it. could just be me though....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice stuff fella, the bolo looks quite like the dog but a little more foxtailed.
> 
> sour cherry does indeed look a delight. have a good weekend bru


I think the BOLO had chunkier nugs then the Dogs I have seen.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> It is going great guns,
> 
> I even think I got the PM under control in the room, I think the sourchez got a little bit of it.


PM is my arch enemy, we have constant never ending battles. He has a very strong ally called the beach, that really likes to help him out  lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sound mate, gearing up for the move tomorrow. need to be done and dusted before the footy starts though i'm sure my lass will go mental if i say i'm off out on the lash on our move day haha
> 
> hows yaself sir!?
> 
> ...


----------



## daveroller (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> I said this was an OG but it's actually a little mini DOG kush scrog. For Dave if you find the thread this is what I mean. This little critter was a flower I snapped of my last grow so being someone who likes to use everything I just stuck it in a pot, it grew roots, eventually revegged and is now back in flowering as a plant on it's own. You can still see some of the old bud and calyxes on it, lol. So I am training this into a mini scrog basically.
> 2 bamboo stakes snapped in half, a little bit of tomatoe netting, a few sandwich baggy ties, and away you go.....
> ...
> Peace, DST


Hey, thanks for posting those pics, D. I think I have some square buckets just like those in my garage already. We used to get cat litter in something like those long ago. Funny how that plant grew from a snipped off flower! I didn't know that such a thing was possible. You must have topped that DOG kush plant before taking those photos, right?

Wow, this thread of yours is huge! You must have documented a bunch of all-flower grows in here, from beginning to end, right? If so, I'll look back and see what else I can learn from you.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2012)

hey Dave, I took a few clones from the little Doggie so effectively it was topped, but topping is not so necessary when you are doping it with a kush (like a tahoe) training it should give you enough sites. Alternativey just tie one end down like an arch and then all the side shoots will come up and give you plenty to mess around with. There are loads of grows on here, and if the info aint here it's at the 600. Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think the BOLO had chunkier nugs then the Dogs I have seen.


You still feel the same way?


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2012)

I smoked some of the bolo kush while i was at D's, the dogs nicer.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

The DOG is in a different league to the Bolo I am afraid. Looks can be decieving, especially in the MJ world. The Bolo is lovely, ha a real nice Bouquet, earthyness to it like a kush, but a little bit on the watered down side on the power, but interesting flavour to smoke, a little bit sweeter. One of the phenos I got stinks so citrusy, lemony though I am wondering what it is???

Here is a male from some Engineers Dream I spluffed on the outdoor Headband in the summer. The males are suffering now with this cold snap, I was thinking I might spray them with water and put them outside, hahaha, to freeze there balls off, (jokes). Crackerjack told me they do that in the US when there is a cold snap.
This little guy is interesting but I am just not sure what to do with him, I don't think he'll make it in -10 (further East they are down to -23).












Peace and chilly baws,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2012)

hahah frosty baws indeed. first hints of snow over here this morning. but nee minus 10  christ that's cad.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a fan? That'll strengthen your stems up


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

hey hey hey, keep the fan chat for Dons thread Oscar, lol. How are you you old dog?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought I was on dons thread when I wrote it lol. I'm good how's things over there? Is breeders boutique starting to take off? I've not been on riu for ages. Did livers come out similar to that old NL? You've probably already said but it'll take me a week to read everything I've missed


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Breeders Boutique is slowly gaining momentum amonst a gazzillion other companies, lol. The Livers didn't come out like the old NL, but hey, it's a stonker in it's own right. take it easy.

D


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

[youtube]B3ePlc3Gi_8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Dogs Dogs everywhere.....

Dog Mum busy pumping them puppies out. Looking likes she been ravaged somewhat. Jake Blues and Kush male on the left






Puppies





Pups in training...down girl!






OG Kush Mom to be.






DST the DOG Kush Whisperer, lmao....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

good morgning dog kush wihisperer.
you have so much going on in your garden.and everything looks smashing. i especially like this cute mini moveable scrog .
do you have anything flowering right now, can i see please.. maybe you can use your new camera lens. have a howling day.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Amber. Funny you should say that, someone posted a picture comment of that little Puppies, laughing at it!!! Can you believe it, the cheek wotsit, lol. I have a few bits and bob in flower Ambs, I will provide more pics shortly, here is a sour cherry that I am spamming everywhere...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2012)

ill throw it up in my journals too. thanks looks delicious.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

More from the den of PM, ffs. I'll get you you dirty rascal!!!!

First off, my stash.





Non coloured pheno Sour Cherry





Some little exos in a tray, all happy





Casey Jones





Only got a couple of weeks max on this Casey, PM's not too bad, got a bit on some fan leaves, bugging the tits out of me though.
















Doei,

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You still feel the same way?


Hmm not now, lol,

Jig you had some humongo nugs


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Yo D. I know I've said it before... so forgive me for saying it again, but I would strongly suggest you try some silica for your plants. I think it'd help them battle the PM as well. You could keep it a secret so you don't have to admit using another bottle of stuff. But I really think it would help. And it's not expensive (at least here). Probably expensive as hell in the Dam.

Heads up swears by it too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love my silica 

Dynagro protekt is super cheap


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Is silica organic? I have hear you talk about it before.

This is the first PM I have had in donkeys so it's not likes it's an ongoing battle. Just krept up when I wnet away for Xmas without leaving dehumidifcation running, and now I am paying for it as I run perpetual. Thanks Jig, I'll get it licked, and if not I'll go bottle blonde, lol...i promise.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Hehe. I think I did find one organic silica: http://www.organiclabs.com/Ag.html it's called fosilica. Check it and let me know if you ever want me to pick it up here and ship it over.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

i am laughing as hard as I can without doing mesen one at the minute....fosilica (sounds like me at the Grey Area on a Saturday - Fosillised!, lol)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahahahaha. Sounds about right. At least you have a good spot there to sit. Funny shit bru.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

You are also part of the "fossils of the Grey Area".....it's a good group to be part of, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

I meant to say, I still have that playstation and it's just been sitting there so I moved the games to the side as they were annoying me, and now they have been sitting there for ages, I even picked them up earlier to see if I perhaps wanted to play something, but nothing really grabbed me. I tried that car game again but for some reason everytime I went round a corner it gave me a funny view (like in reverse) and I crashed everytime. It was totally confusing, pissed me off, played 45 seconds and sacked it, lol....i tried!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL... that sounds about right too. I can just imagine. I wish I coulda been a fly on the wall for that one. It's a bad habit, so don't mess around and get yourself to like one the games. You might end up on it all the time like some of us.

Tell your friend thanks again.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Bro just stoppin by say hello see how ya living. Trust your Well.

Is Dons Thread still about?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Not to take the words out his mouth... but yeah don's thread still exists... he don't post much in it. Prob cuz he ain't growing atm.

Question for you D. You grow organically right? I was thinking about it today, wondering if I'm a twat for not caring that I use chemical nutes. I know I'm a twat for a lot of reasons, lol, anyways. I don't really care about my food being organic... I mean I try to eat well. Wife buys cage free eggs and shit like that. But I don't pick the organic stuff over the non organic. And it got me thinking. Do you guys only eat Organic stuff? I know you eat out more than me, and the places you go I don't think serve all organic food. So... why is it that you care so much about the pot being organic, but not your food?

And don't take it the wrong way bru. Not trying to knock you or anything... just trying to understand. So many peeps go on about organic this and that, even fighting about what truly is organic, and I don't really get it.

I do respect the fact that you organic guys go to such lengths to stay that way. Much more work than I'm willing to put in. So props for that.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Hem, Donnie is still around for sure. And I think he may even be on the verg of being up and running......

Hey Jiggles, I ain't trying to say I am some sort of new age hippy vegan mofo, lol. I recycle as much as possible, I try to buy as much organic as possible (it just tastes better - full stop!!!) There is absolutely nothing wrong imo trying to be as green as possible, but I am not going to be anal enough to not eat a tomatoe if I don't know if it's organic or not. As far as me eating out all the time, the wife and I were just talking about this and we are lucky if we eat out 1 x per month. I cook most of my food from scratch (never buy pre-packed stuff) so I pretty much know whats going into it.

Now if you want to talk about organic weed growing, well really there is no point trying to be organic or creating a living soil, growing your weed that way and then adding chemicals to the mix, as it will just kill the living material that helps the organic garden grow. You wouldn't add something into your res knowing it will be detrimental, even though it says, XXXXLLL SUPER BIG FUK OFF BUD BOOSTER on it....would you?
Again, let me clarify, I smoke hydro buds if offered, I am not some sort of dick like that, I just choose to do it this way. Just like I choose to cycle into town instead of getting the tram (even though I may get wet). It's a life choice mate, nothing more than that. And when you make a choice you try and dial that choice in as much as possible. You could almost say it's like, I choose to do vertical, because that suits me. I choose to recycle, as I am tight, that suits me and also runs in line with what we grow veg wise. I think some people say..."Swings and Roundabouts."

Peace,

DST

p.s and yes, you are a twat, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

good answer. i get it now.

thanks for the last part.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

always a pleasure, never a chore Mr J!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

alreet chief! see your still pumping out quality shiz. can't wait to get my hands on that sour cherry. if it tastes and hits half as good as it looks, it's a winner. 

was lookin at your casey pic, think i spied a naner bru. could be a trick of the light though. 

was also wondering, have you any plans to cross the dog? i know i put the QQ through it but have yet to pop it. i'd love to see the PK put through it.




and yeah hem i'm still about. lingering on like a bad fart


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet chief! see your still pumping out quality shiz. can't wait to get my hands on that sour cherry. if it tastes and hits half as good as it looks, it's a winner.
> 
> was lookin at your casey pic, think i spied a naner bru. could be a trick of the light though.
> 
> ...



LOL an old fart ya say. I was ina store yesterday, thought I poped a silent one but all the clerks were staring at me LOL...I gettin old maybe I don't hear so good


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Working on DOG regulars at the minute and I plan to run the Jake Blues to a DOG when I get a chance. The DOG regulars are the male kush crossed with the DOG, then hopefully get a backcross to DOG mom opportunity.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet chief! see your still pumping out quality shiz. can't wait to get my hands on that sour cherry. if it tastes and hits half as good as it looks, it's a winner.
> 
> was lookin at your casey pic, think i spied a naner bru. could be a trick of the light though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2012)

i'm normally against puppy farming  good drills

and hem it's the silent but violent ones you've got to watch for


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey peeps, so what with it being winter and my greenhouse is out of action for vegging I basically don't have the room to push what I need into the cab. So I was fiddling around a bit today, sorted out a 400mh veg tent and a little mini veg area for moms and dads. Got a couple more moms and dads in the mix to add to this lot. Anyway, finally able to do this so quite happy. Just need to monitor and make sure everything is okay.

Some pics,

some clones just about rooted. Half a dozen DOGs, a Livers clone and some Male kush number 1's that I rescued before the frost kicked in.





My mini veg and ghetto Mom and Pop store.





Listen to them bark, DOGGIES!!!!!! and the 2 little ones at the bottom are DOG regular seeds





Put the 400mh in a cool tube and attached a wing thingy-majig.





Downstairs we got the Moms and the Pops.






And here the runt of the litter, the DOg reveg that was laughed at like an ugly duckling...looking nice now though. who said I hadn't tried real kush pff!















I love Organics!!!!






Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, what a busy journal.....

so who said I have never tried real OG, lmao...how about some real OG Erl!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks evil that mate.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks evil that mate.


Exactly my thought!


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

smells proper evil as well gents....think I'll go and test drive it the now. I may be back, I may not, lol, depends if my local brewery calls me first, christ I can't believe how much I want a beer after 3 weeks....


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

When can u have some beer D? I havent had a beer this year so far lol. That earl looks like toffee, make a proper mess of ya mouth if u did chew it lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

One of these days I'm gonna say fuck it, jump on a plane and see you down the windmill.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Am going to meet a friend of mine in about an hour, so I guess then, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

next flight arrives at 15:55, I reckon you missed that one, and the next one doesn't get into 19:50, and the brewery closes at 8...may be tomorrow Don? lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> One of these days I'm gonna say fuck it, jump on a plane and see you down the windmill.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't tempt me. Besides your probs not upto pace for a few days yet  who shuts a boozer at 4 anyway?!?!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

it only opens at 3, shuts at 8 oclock. They can only produce a certain amount of ale, and it all goes in that time period. It use to be open only 4 days a week!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

its gonna snow again tonight so tomorrow might be a white out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

for once the toon hasn't had any snow and the rest of the countries at a standstill last winter we were fucked for a couple months on end, nowt even on the news till a tube station got a bit icy lol. 

enjoy ya swally D


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

a white out...fuk me I am smashed, that erl is dynamite. May be I'll white out after a few beers. T'was made with pure bud so should be. Right, try get acto togethero! Laters lads and laddettes, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

THIS LOOKS SOOOOO DELICOUS!! exellent work DST! it looks like a combo of choc chip cookie batter and a tasty french croissant. how did you make this?


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Ambs, made it the 30 second wash way, 120 micron bag, grain alcohol,about an OZ of bud (ground bud, no trim or leaf).


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2012)

How do you make that D? It looks deadly


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

oscaroscar said:


> How do you make that D? It looks deadly





DST said:


> Hey Ambs, made it the 30 second wash way, 120 micron bag, grain alcohol,about an OZ of bud (ground bud, no trim or leaf).


just like that , glass bottle, bottle glass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2012)

Is the leftover bud any good for owt?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Is the leftover bud any good for owt?


other peoples wash towels?


----------



## daveroller (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, D. Got a question for you related to drying/curing bud, if you don't mind. I have to go on a trip right after I chop down my plant and cut it up. So I won't be able to start curing it until I come back. (MIGHT be able to dry it beforehand, though.) I was thinking of sealing it all up in vacuum bags and freezing it. Then I'd thaw it out after returning from my trip and begin curing it then. Would freezing it in a vacuum bag damage the THC or CBD? Would you suggest a different way to handle this situation?


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Oscar, yup, it's a 30 second quick wash method. Really easy and if you got a hot spot or really small heater to speed up the alcohol evaporation, you can do it in a morning (well the process takes about 3-4 minutes to do, but you have to wait for evaporation.

I wouldn't have thought the remainder would be good for much, plus it has the remains of the alcohol through it. I guess you could probably bake with it but I just toss it away....

Hi Daveroller, well I use to cure my bud by putting it into a shoe box, and slowly over a couple of weeks removing the box lid more and more each day and then just jarring it. I would suggest something like that rather than freezing it before it's cured. Just make sure the box is not in a really dry place, 50% RH or around that. With a small gap to let air in that will produce a nice cure on it while you are away. If you are worried about turning the bud you could put the bud on a rack inside the box so there is air above and below it.

Funnily enough I have been thinking of a similar thing as I may have some girls to chop before I go away as well.....timing can be a bummer sometimes!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2012)

Id sell it to that annoying twat whos always asking for tick lol. I have a pot of floor bud for tick lmao cat hair and backy bits.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice, lol. Sounds like the bit I was sent to test the other day.


mr west said:


> Id sell it to that annoying twat whos always asking for tick lol. I have a pot of floor bud for tick lmao cat hair and backy bits.


----------



## daveroller (Feb 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Hi Daveroller, well I use to cure my bud by putting it into a shoe box, and slowly over a couple of weeks removing the box lid more and more each day and then just jarring it. I would suggest something like that rather than freezing it before it's cured. Just make sure the box is not in a really dry place, 50% RH or around that. With a small gap to let air in that will produce a nice cure on it while you are away. If you are worried about turning the bud you could put the bud on a rack inside the box so there is air above and below it.
> 
> Funnily enough I have been thinking of a similar thing as I may have some girls to chop before I go away as well.....timing can be a bummer sometimes!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks, D. I was thinking of something like your method, too, maybe putting the buds in my dresser drawers while I'm gone. I'll do something like that with a rack like you said. Now I won't worry about it so much while I'm on my trip.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, enjoy the trip I am counting down the days until mine.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2012)

Just been smoking earl hash and weed joints and my heads gone, very faar away indeed>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

I am with you on that one lad....ENJOY!!!!!!!


mr west said:


> Just been smoking earl hash and weed joints and my heads gone, very faar away indeed>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2012)

Het Big "D", hope you and the family are doing well. Garden still "Rockin" I see...Are you in the hard winter I see on the news? Stay warm my friend!


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuppers, still getting the chilly weather around here. Here's some pics of the ice skating races we went to last night in Amsterdam. First time they have done this in 15 years. Anyone could enter. They had all sorts, pro's and amatuers, children as well. It was telivised, hehe. Imagine being a little yin and getting on the tv doing a race, something to remember eh...was very sweet watching the little ones, full commentary, crowd going wild, hehe.
















I thought this shot was out of focus enough, lol...DST testing the ice, aaaaaggggghhh..





Someone with their Bakfiets (Bike with tray is the literal translation, or TrayBike actually). There are all sorts of bakfiets and they are used for carrying all sorts of things, from scrap metal, fresh fish, to young children and purchases from the diy store.....as well as selling Koek en Zopie (cake and small soup) on a frozen canal/grachten (Dutch for canal).






I loved the purples in this pic....





And I thought this poster advertising an art/drawing event was quite funny.






Now, on to something green....

UK clone only Exodus Cheese.















Trays in situ





Exo cheese





Livers 





Dogs waiting patiently





more DOGs for rooting






And thats that, have a nice Sunday.

Peace,

DST



Woof goes the DOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like a load of fun bru. and bloody cold. gardens blooming lush too fella.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2012)

defo hash making weather lol. Hash smoking weather too if u aint gotta go no where to go lol. That dog pheno seems the same as one that i have in flower but dont have a cut of that but i do have cuts of the other pheno or another pheno lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 12, 2012)

hey d looks kinda frosty over there...
On the other hand its beach weather over here... i think ill wear a wife beater today..
Yeah its that hot out .... i know your jealous...ahhah....

Ill be going to la's first high times cannibis cup today .
ill let u know what turns out...peace bru...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2012)

Those pics are so much fun... thanks a lot for taking them and sharing. So cool that they were racing on the canals. And like you said, what a blast to be on TV... I can't imagine how cool that would be to be a little one and call your granparents to let them know you'll be racing in amsterdam on channel 2.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoy the Cup Cheeze.

Was a hoot, Jig but too bloody cold. I was moaning like a bitch so we went home, haha. Aching all over and standing in -11 was only going to be done for a short period of time. It's all supposed to melt this week. Back up to the Plus temps again. Shame really, it is quite amazing.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey bru... where's cinders been? You talked to him lately? No worries... just been missin our bud.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Funnily enough, I was thinking of him the other day. I'll give him a nod and see if all is good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

Had word from the lad, he's all good. Had to do a roots.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

It was his birthday today by all accounts, oot on the lash, lol, him and his DOG!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

Well happy birthday mate... don't work too hard.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey D did u do any crosses with ur cheeZ bx2's? My first test f2 batch came out suprisingly mango instead of cheesy


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

hey Shishka, I did indeed do some DPQ X BX2 which was actually a surprise pollenation but a very nice one. The DPQ X BX2 is bringing out a lot of colour in the resulting batches, you get toally purpling cheeses. A few people have grown them other than myself, Dr AmberTrichome, shnkrmn to name a couple off the top of my head. 



Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Alterations to veg area, was going to add 60x60, but it's about 60x45.....

Woo, exciting pic, lol.





Good old gorilla tape holding back the tent door for the extension.





And round the corner...






Just waiting for the next 9 DOGs to root and then it's full power veg until I get back from my holidays.






Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

Good stuff D. Can't wait to see what you do with all that room. I thought it was on before... but now it's really on. *as long as you still have some living plants after your trip*


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2012)

very nice way to max out that space,likeing the new pots.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

cheers guys, pots worked out at like 17 euro for 20...my local does 6.5litre ones for 1 euro a piece, these ones are 3.5litres (just under a gallon)


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, the thing you don't see, is that the veg area is ontop of another area, lol......that'll be coming up shortly!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

Between you and me D... we are doing big things in small spaces. I love the inGenuity.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't beat that one, lol....hehehe, funny.


----------



## duchieman (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great D. I really love those pots too. I've also been wanting to go square pots for vegging and maybe sogs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2012)

great pix D. love that space maximizing it to the max.and those pots are incredible.and i love your long tube lights.good luck with your new grow space. do they like to play hockey in amsterdam?love those pictures of amsterdam on ice. have a super trip.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah I see a little extension. Certainly will increase the equity of the veg room.lol Ive just done the same on my 12/12 room to squeeze in my DOGS. Rape tape and a chopped wooden clothes pole with black and white sheeting. Yee-ha cowboy style. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

i swear that's a tardis not a grow room! must be near max capacity in there now man. room for one man and his bong eh lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

.....or one man and his(10)dog


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

Doonstairs in the Veg-side.

The smokers chair, yup, there is still room for a chair, just.





Moms and Pops and some randoms...





Going to get some more fluro strips for in here.





Dog Mom,





chech the scraggly little runt at the front, that's a DOG I snapped from a flowering girl doing it's reveg thing, lol.





Little baby DOG regular. Got some feed today as it was looking a tad hungry






Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Veg Tent and flower cab wind down update....so the wind down continues in the flower cab. This is basically what is left. By next week I think most of them can be left to straight water so will be easy for my house sitter. Most of it will be ready for the chop, if not a tad over-ripe, when I get back











DOG pups getting there. Still waiting on the other clones, should be good to go in by next week. This will give me a selection that will be smaller which is always good for my set up.





Couple of DOG's and an OG Kush.





Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome update D! Everything sounds perfectly planned out. I dont think i have ever seen your room so packed tight. I hope you and the mrs have a totally relaxing most awesome vacation.
When will you be back? 
I just smoked a bit of my hash oil..it smells like caramel.and has the same color as well. 
So when i lit it it sizzeled and popped.. is this ok? and too be expected...... or should i dry it out a bit more. It has a much different gooey consstancy then my preveous batch of hash oil that turned to a more hard candy crystal like consistancy.
at any rate im prettty schtoned .lol
take it easy mate


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Ambs, will be back second week of March-ish. Sizzle and Pop, sounds like a breakfast cereal, lol. Not sure about that, sounds like there may still be alcohol trapped that needs evaporated......a longer cure may be in order.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2012)

A few pics for my tired journal.














































Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

I see that plastic tub has come in handy lol. I got my erl in greaseproof paper lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Alright mucker, that's some fine looking tarrie there my man! Hope thing's are good for you, been a wee while since we had a chat. 
No been feeling too barry lately, just getting back on my feet, but hope to catch you later man!

cinder's


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

ah Cinders, hope you feel better soon lad. Thanks for popping in. DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah ha he's there! How you doing Pal! Been on you'r travel's again i see, i trust you's had a good time. 

So what's cooking anyway! That's me just got a batch into bloom, after all the nonsense, and finally got they thrip's on the run! After i used the Detrotamaceous Powder, they must have still been lingering and came back on a couple clones!!!!! So i had little to no growth for abut 3 week's there on new cut's, went to get some Plant Vitality + but none around these part's, so i just hit the local garden centre and got a spray that seem's to have done the trick! Everything's thriving growing FAST lol, and looking good. 

Toking some 5 week Casey, it went all man-ish and to protect the other's my mate didnt want to keep it around. Still smoke's and taste's the shit  
The snip's i have im going to just flower out the size they are, the result's are still a pleasure to smoke! You think cloning it could rid the trait? I'll have all eye's it, mabe separate it when the balls start showing, but dont think they were mass's of them anyway!


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Got a cab of pups cooking at the mo-mo. My clone only Casey throws nanners out, I just think it's soimething the Casey does......you might be able to tie the trait down though and the clones may be a bit more stable....chance you got to take.
Hows the wee man?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Aye he's good mate, just got him started at nursery which is tiring him a bit but still up like 2-3 time a night! Were STILL trying to get another move to a bigger place, been a nightmare just trying to get us all settled. But on the up, glad to see the arse end of last year i'll tell ya man!

I heard the par's have a new manager! Jambo Jim ! He must be there to see off he old comrade that switched to the other side lol


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Week 1 flower for the DOG puppies.





Spider DOG/Daddy long legs -its all over the place....





3 Little DOGs....





A few even smaller DOG's, doing there thing under the 6double.





Next generation DOG's






Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Heres my DOGS around 3 weeks 12/12 from seed. Really hungry girls, been on full feed and some from a real early age


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2012)

hahah spider dog spider dog pisses off the ceiling like a spider dog does. and heart shaped hash rocks. nice work bru


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2012)

daddy long legs . is it a male dog? if so i didt kno they existed


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice one Billy. Looking like they will have some nice indicae genes running through them. Just keep yer beady eyes on the nuts though. They look great. Hope you enjoy the end product.



supersillybilly said:


> Heres my DOGS around 3 weeks 12/12 from seed. Really hungry girls, been on full feed and some from a real early age
> 
> View attachment 2078671View attachment 2078672





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah spider dog spider dog pisses off the ceiling like a spider dog does. and heart shaped hash rocks. nice work bru


Trying to keep the pissing from above down to a minimum this grow, lol...



shishkaboy said:


> daddy long legs . is it a male dog? if so i didt kno they existed


It is not a male dog shishka, Daddy long legs are just those funny spiders we get here with super long stick legs.

However, I do believe one of my DOGx regulars is a male. And if it is I am going to be stoked. It is not over stretchy, has nice fat leaves, so I think its keeping some of the headband in it, and the stretch in the last week of 12/12 has been lower than the veg growth stretch (although it was under cfl's, then a MH for a bit. Really excited to get some DOG regulars together. I am just prepping up the donor Mums for the regular and feminized DOG's.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

I take it u just pick the nuts off? Ill treat with DMR tonight


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

Indeed, that is what I have done in the past. The DOG I have never has nuts on it and unless it gets pollenated doesn't give out seeds either. Hopefully you can clone a keeper.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Indeed, that is what I have done in the past. The DOG I have never has nuts on it and unless it gets pollenated doesn't give out seeds either. Hopefully you can clone a keeper.


Thats the plan ma man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

hey dst, 
how have you been mate?
how the dam deck? 
is the weather warming up a bit for you yet lad?
tulips ready yet? 
roll it up is so bizarre lately all the wierd deletions and stuff. 
i really like the pictures of your new s a condo.
do you that the preppers ,which is a slang term for end of the world wacko survivalists think that the particular area you bought your condo is THE best place to be when the end of the world comes, according to the mayian calander. Its something to do with that location being exactly dead center between the north and the south pole.
take care matey
stay high and green. 
Amber


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

I am not sure that downtown CApe Town will be safe when the end of the World comes, but I can always hope, lol. No doubt I'll end up being in the wrong place at the wrong time, lol.
Weather has been sweet here, nice and warm and supposed to get better, how long for is anybodies guess. Glad to see you are okay Dr, take it easy and big up to Mr Dr.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Dog Mum,





Side shot DOG Mom





DOGx Regular.











Peace,

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2012)

Will you be entering crufts this year with something from ur fine stable?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> Will you be entering crufts this year with something from ur fine stable?


Given half a chance I will..LOL


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Is that one of your ones Hem? I think I remember it being wrapped up in various blankets in pics of old.

Hopefully an entry to crufts will be arranged this year.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

you really have very nice shiny green leaves.
do you foliar spray them and whats ur nute line up these day? 
beam me up DST https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-7.html#post7195759


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Dr, thanks for those pics BTW, will go through them today and let you know. I do foliar spray from time to time, but more often with the younger ones. I find that the kush varieties always have these almost fake looking plastic looking green leaves on them. Plus the lighting I shoot in probalb ybrings that out as well. But they do look reasonably happy.

I am using organi nutes of course, just BIo Nova Supersoil mix, and B.A.C Bloem, which is also organic, alfafa and molasses basically.

Peace and don't forget to turn your alarm clock forward.....

Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2012)

DST said:


> I am not sure that downtown CApe Town will be safe when the end of the World comes, but I can always hope, lol. No doubt I'll end up being in the wrong place at the wrong time, lol.
> Weather has been sweet here, nice and warm and supposed to get better, how long for is anybodies guess. Glad to see you are okay Dr, take it easy and big up to Mr Dr.


Glad to see the situations reversed for once. It is pouring up a storm right now over this way. 


Dogs are looking pretty healthy. MMM i cant wait to have those dog pips i got growing someday!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Quite excited about the DOG reg's. So far no sign of sillyness or sexual confusion from them. Although yet to find a boy.....more have been planted, the hunt continues.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

your plant numbers must be through the roof! you'll have use for that kennel extension soon enough eh


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

I only have 5 plants.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

genuine lolz


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey D, yeah you have seen her before my baby


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

nice looking dogs... i always took u for a cat person...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright bro, just thought i'd drop in a couple shot's of that O.G, so you could get a better look at the leaves and structure. The original is flowering off o.k, no stretch atall when flipped, busy as a baby monkeys head and smelling lemony
http://

http://

And a wee DOG just for the FUN Woof Woooof!!!!
http://

http://






Hope your good Pal, i see the jambo brought you's luck in first bout! The chavie will get you'r up for dropping the hi-bees haha

Later mate


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

I am intrigued. The OG Kush looks quite skunky in a way. Interesting. Looks like a happy one though. You got any pics of it in flower. Glad you are cool lad.

Thanks for stopping in Cheeze, I do love me DOG's, nothing like a bit of young cat though.....

Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

The structure and leaves look skunky, and the small buddage on the flowering one don't have much Kush look, but in around 3 week's! The ones i have are from more than a week ago so not alot to see, but i'll cop a couple thisaft mucker! 
Been a BIG diff. since getting shot of the thrip's! Me garden should be blooming by now ffs !!!! Just glad to still have it going i suppose.

My bro wain you'r neck last week, he had a 5 hour wait on a transfer flight ( working ), has'nt been to the Dam before but knew exactly where to go! Shouted a taxi, showed the driver a pic. of Theee Grey Area on his phone and 50 Euro later he was puffing Casey Jones  He mentioned Liver's and said he got a " WTF " look haha, and the guy's mentioned B.B, must be gathering some Rep. Bro.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Good darts!!! If he got the Casry from the lad I know then it was a nice one for sure. Glad they are giving out BB's name. Need to get our flyers down there too.....keep it green lad (or Jambo coliured in your case) lol. Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 29, 2012)

You all right D. Long time no incoherent babble. I grew out that dog of yours and did a few runs before I lost the mother. The pheno I had didn't have a single sack or narna anywhere. I remember you saying alot of people claimed there was narnas at week 4 but I had none of that either. I even let a run go too 10week and didn't even get any last minute nanas. Oh and it also started to go purp. Oh by the way we had 3 whiteys as a result from the 10 week dog. 

Hope all is well for you buddy.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

hey will, good to see ya lad. I was just thinking of you yesterday when one of the other lads was regailing us stories of him being a bin man. Hope you are good. Sad you lost the mother dog, sounds like a great pheno. My DOG doesn't show nuts either, but I prefer covering my arse and warning people that some pheno's do.

All is good here, just milling around wasting time until I head out.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey D was wondering if you had anymore sour cherrys going?


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

I just smoked one! No more going at the moment though. Just got DOGs and regular DOGs, and some og kush, cheese and livers in the mix as well.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

I find it hard to get the 3blade true og trait from og bred seeds...
I tend to only spot it on my true og clones...
Even tho the og phenos are in them...
The origionals more kush dom (indica) og kush .. seems to kick out a couple extra leaves ..like tahoe
But the more , post ogkush , true og (sativa chem dom) clones i have will show the trait..

Heres some pics..

91 og










looks exactly like my high octane(true og cut)...


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 29, 2012)

Doh, you mean the three-leafy thing is NORMAL??? LMAO. Always looking at the dogs with their three leaf fans like poison ivy and saying to myself 'shit' what effn deficiency is that?>! I am a moron. lol. I've got a few waiting in the wings about to go; I'll feel happier about what I'm looking at now.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

Hehe, it's a fairly classic kush look the 3 blader for sure shnkrmn. And the DOG is all about it's 3 leaves in general. TOp leaves develop 5'er, but the main strucutre on my clones and offspring is also 3 bladers.


----------



## daveroller (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey D, did your cure go ok while you were on vacation (holiday)?

Mine went pretty well, although I didn't do it exactly the way that I planned to. Just to refresh your memory, I needed to go on a 2-week vacation trip right after I chopped down my plant. I hung all of the buds in my grow cabinet with no air flow at first, but then my house started to stink up, so I _turned the exhaust fan on low_. When I came back 2 weeks later and sampled a bud, it was hard and dry on the outside, but still wet on the inside. But the wetness was from sticky resin, not from water. And the buds aren't crumbly at all. I think that the resin on the outside of the bud holds it all together like glue.

Anyway, this stuff is really potent, which is the most important thing to me. It's a little harsh when I get a thick hit of vapor or when I smoke it, though. Has a *lemony-amonia aftertaste*. I put everything in jars last week, so it can cure some more. But drying it slowly like I did seemed to work out ok, although I would have jarred it much earlier had I not been away on vacation. Here's a link to some pics & info from my journal: <<click here>>


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had a bubba that had the 3 bladed trait. She was a pretty nice one, but unfortunately I lost the cut...

You got plans for your GH this year D?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

hey dave, hope the holiday went as good as the cure. I kind of felt like I should have chopped the first Sour Cherry down later. I had a friend look after the op so he burped the jars for me. Although only a couple of times over the 2 weeks. I had the sour cherry and the stomper og cross in quite large jars and I think that helped them not having to be burped all the time. The Sour Cherry is really smooth, and the Stomper turned out like what you describe, gooey dank in the middle!

Got it rumbling Bill, I am just pondering which seeds I will pop to run. We got a cold snap come back through here. I have quite a few lettuce started, lolla rossa and a field lettuce. A few flowers and the strawberries and blue berry plants are back in life.

Will do an update tomorrow.

Thanks for stopping by.

Peace, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Hehe, it's a fairly classic kush look the 3 blader for sure shnkrmn. And the DOG is all about it's 3 leaves in general. TOp leaves develop 5'er, but the main strucutre on my clones and offspring is also 3 bladers.


I have a cc x l that puts out single blade leaves. It mainly happens whe the clones are small


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2012)

My Livers clones also do the single blades. May be it's from the livers Will.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha.. Quite an enlightening moment for me. I really thought my environment, for whatever reason, couldn't do the dog justice. Like I said, the results were great, I was just left wondering what it could have been if I'd just cured the three-leaf deficiency. *headshaking*


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2012)

Scratch that, I have found what I have been looking for these past couple of weeks, and why i keep sending you the odd random PM, lol. 


Fairy should be out there soon


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

DST said:


> My Livers clones also do the single blades. May be it's from the livers Will.


Leaf PrOn haha, aye o,k ive got the 3 blade DOG too haha, but like you say my Liver's does the Single beast's too! When i looked yest, my DOG had more than norm morning jizz. Like raindrops all over! " Good/Bad " ? The other's had a few spot's but never saw a plant do that!

I'll get some bud shots over the weekend of the O.G in flores, starting to get the FAT cotton ball top's.It starting to shed its leave's rather early i.m.o, but its soooo bushy it can do with losing a few.
Ive got a new dog in the kennel, only around 3 weeks from sprout but already got the wide dark kush leave's were used to, looking happy with my other seedling's which i seem to keep getting Females !! Ach Well, i'll have to squeeze them in and veg the other's a bit longer!

So is there an original line in the works of the DOG ? Need to keep that going chavie, its in a different league to most out there! But you'll know that, aye the guy's at the G.A were giving prop's to B.B  The lucky bugger is working in Germany again next week and has to do the same trip!


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a Mom DOG of course, I posted a pic of it a while back. And there are regular DOGs in the works, and there will be the up coming Blue Pit (Jake Blues x DOG) and of course I need to make more Fem DOGs.......hope that is enough for ya lad, lol. Off to the zoo....


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I have a cc x l that puts out single blade leaves. It mainly happens whe the clones are small


Me 2 oneeyewilly....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 1, 2012)

DST said:


> My Livers clones also do the single blades. May be it's from the livers Will.





Hemlock said:


> Me 2 oneeyewilly....[
> 
> Most definitely a livers trait then


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2012)

I think url find its all re-veggers that get odd numbers of leafs and it takes an age for the normal amount of blades to come back. A lot of ppl dont re-veg that long b4 flowering.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

i think this discussion was based on non reveg clones. And I noticed that some of the Livers clones have odd single bladed offspring, as has the chap with OneEye.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> I think url find its all re-veggers that get odd numbers of leafs and it takes an age for the normal amount of blades to come back. A lot of ppl dont re-veg that long b4 flowering.


Long time no speak. How's the little one westy. My little girl is 4 month next week


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> I think url find its all re-veggers that get odd numbers of leafs and it takes an age for the normal amount of blades to come back. A lot of ppl dont re-veg that long b4 flowering.


Good to hear from you west. Was wondering where you'd been. Hope all's well.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

DST how are you Sir. Dog looks good Sir.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2012)

Aye, doing good Hem. thanks.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2012)

DST said:


> i think this discussion was based on non reveg clones. And I noticed that some of the Livers clones have odd single bladed offspring, as has the chap with OneEye.


So are we saying the clones have never in the life of the cut been revegged. Im too shit cant do that its always doing it for the room so most my plants are reveges. Not all like.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no idea if the clones have been revegged from the livers before lad. Was just commenting on how the Livers clones (taken from veggin plants) often have single leaf development.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> So are we saying the clones have never in the life of the cut been revegged. Im too shit cant do that its always doing it for the room so most my plants are reveges. Not all like.


mine were from seed


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2012)

my livers is doing the 3 leafed thing at min lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> mine were from seed


So is mine lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Mmmmmnnnn>>>>>


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 5, 2012)

the three blade thing must have somehing to do with very old cuts....
Gotta love em ....

Nice kush!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright gadgie! How's thing's! Ive got a rare chance to get on board and see all the fun im missing out on. Na broadband in the gaff, and trying not to fall through the thin ice im skating on, so been a bit quiet.
Just thought i'd let you know that O.G was deff. wrongly name tagged by the stupid little brother, and looks like its got to be either a Snow White, or the Church i got from D.A.T. Lemony and really skunk like as you said. This Pic is from a couple weeks ago bro. The bud's are starting to get FAT and Frosty. 
Hoping to get some snap's later and get them up tonight mate!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright gadgie! How's thing's! Ive got a rare chance to get on board and see all the fun im missing out on. Na broadband in the gaff, and trying not to fall through the thin ice im skating on, so been a bit quiet.
Just thought i'd let you know that O.G was deff. wrongly name tagged by the stupid little brother, and looks like its got to be either a Snow White, or the Church i got from D.A.T. Lemony and really skunk like as you said. This Pic is from a couple weeks ago bro. The bud's are starting to get FAT and Frosty. 
http://





Hoping to get some snap's later and get them up tonight mate! Loving the wee seedling with the BIG name  Sound's like another champ!


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

hey cinders ma man. yup, skunky monkey indeed. hope tricks are good. happy easter tae ya!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

DST said:


> hey cinders ma man. yup, skunky monkey indeed. hope tricks are good. happy easter tae ya!


Thanks mate, i just found out the O.G is still at my mates! He took down a Livers, DOG, Bubble Cheese ( si 1 from the 1 i done a while back. Came nice n Purp. ), a Qrazy Quake ( also Purp. and Qrazy ) so im told!!! The nutcase took them down yesy without saying and i said to shout me for Pic's. The Exodus and S.L.H are getting another week so hopefully i'll get a couple snap's off them and a nice kick back of some DANK!!!!
I forgot again to take the Cam. for some shot's of me own garden as of now, tut, tut.....
But i'll get some pRon up asap Homie

Have a good Easter too mate!
Regard's to the Mrs.

cgg


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2012)

You alright D. I read trainspotting by Irvine welsh the over month, it was a hard read at first but I got thru it in the end. I had a scottish accent fir about 3 days afterwards lol. 

Have you ever read it? I imagine you could fly thru it being a Scott yer self.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Aye lad, I read that, along with all his other books. you would may be enjoy reading the book I wrote. it is a bit tamer than trainspotting.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Has your's been published yet ? A Diny Ken If I could get that chavie accent in welsh's book's lol. He keep's over your way does'nt he!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Na man, he use to live in the Dam for a while, but he's in Dublin last I heard, but that was years ago now. Who knows....

EDIT: And no, my book(s) have not been published, yet. Not really tried as I haven't finished writing the series yet.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

The Big Suspence haha, just thought i'd give you my thought's on the 2-1 gubbing we gave you's yest ma man! Even gave you's an O.G to help make it look better! ( dont think there was much kush in that o.g either lol )
Next Year Buddy


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought you might be hanging around like a bad smell gloating about the Jambo victory, lol. Next year?? lmao, we'll be in another division. Maybe in a couple of years, hehe.

Nice sunny day here though. Time to hit the Stanky Room. Take it easy Cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Aye man, then you's will be playing with the kind of competition you's can manage HaHa, Have fun in the Space Cave chav.

Later's

P.S I'll have to catch you after i get some snap's to see if you can help me tell the diff. from my Liver's and Exodus. With all the mix up with the labeling, i thought it would be easier to see than it is! Im sure when flowered through i'll know but got a bunch of snip's and ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

and 3 days later the stone was rolled back and DST was risen from the stinky room! hahah morning chief. smoke me a fatty i'm on inlaw duty till this arvo


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Fatty has been smokethed, with a bongalong shooter......

Flowers for the good lady.






Looks like a couple of the Headbands won't make it.






Names are not too visible, but I have
Headband
Kush2xExo Cheese
KandyKushXChemDxStomperOG
CheeseXUrk Breeze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

nice colour fade there man, i've a few tulips on in the garden myself. 

creche lined up to rock aswell. is that your OG you've paired with the cheese?

i almost popped my last 3 original DOGS last night but i'm going to hold off a wee while my numbers are getting a bit high for 'she who must be obeyed'


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

It's one of the Male Kush's I got from a batch of seeds I procurred from an OG a while a go. Was a real stinky male, earthy dankness to it.

I heard the fairy popped some sour cherry with them leaflets. Hopefully she'll guard it well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

sweet!!! this half sized tent lark i like wearing a pair of strides two sizes too small.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

Need to verticalise that tent up boy, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Fatty has been smokethed, with a bongalong shooter......
> 
> Flowers for the good lady.
> 
> ...


Tulips from Amsterdam! I would love to read your book D I loved trainspotting and I'm gonna read porno next.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 8, 2012)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Tulips from Amsterdam! I would love to read your book D I loved trainspotting and I'm gonna read porno next.


Filth is a cracking read. The dog at the farm had me pissing meself, still does when i think about it


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye lad, I read that, along with all his other books. you would may be enjoy reading the book I wrote. it is a bit tamer than trainspotting.


you wrote a book?


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

I've finished a couple of books, started a 3rd but have hit a writers blocks for quite some time. I go through phases. I've yet to try and get them published.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Home Sweet Home Chavie!!!

[video=youtube;woJAzLea2WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woJAzLea2WE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Aye, the O.G is drying lol, not seen nout yet but the description i got was white frosty nuggets  I'll do my best to get decent bud shots bro. Did'nt even get a snip from it or a chance to re-veg tut tut....

p.s Is that you got the H.B stable! Reg. DOG's on the way?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2012)

bru... im sure u know u can self publish them. easy as anything... print on demand, e books, amazon has a nice program for it. get on it mate. i can proof them if u want.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

DST said:


> I've finished a couple of books, started a 3rd but have hit a writers blocks for quite some time. I go through phases. I've yet to try and get them published.


What kind of book are we talking about?

I would love to read them if you would allow it.. 

I am an avid reader, among other things


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

They are Modern Contemporary, youth, drugs, sex, violence, murder...all the good stuff, lol. A bit of loving as well. The theme is actually about a group of friends, each book os told from the perspective of two of the friends, but all characters are in each book.

I always imagined myself as someone who would get their book published, not someone who would pay for it themselves (although I don't know how all that works.)

Funny thing, the wife Edited the first one, her English grammar is impecable. PRoblem is, there is a lot of speech, and the speech is mainly in slang or with a Scottish twang to it, to you would really need to know that before being able to edit it. The Mrs had to do it all again....lol.

A fellow riu'er has read it and said she enjoyed it, although not sure if that was just to make me feel better, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

lol, sound's like when they have to put in subtitles on Scottish Film's or T.V program's for the english speaking world to understand. 
" Mrs to the rescue haha "


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning mate, just making a brew and off to water the shexy ladies.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Good day, Ive got the wee man all choked up with a nasty cold  The weather has been so crazy i think there's alot going around, so keeping him in. 
Did you see the DOG on H.C's last page? The broken nug looks like a strawberry lol, but dont think the colorfull one's have the dankness right off the bat like the mean green one's we like 
I saw one of R.P's new O.G's the other week and got to say it very little O.G look to it. The pre 98 Bubba looked good but did'nt seem to be giving up much of a crop.

You got many plan's for the day?


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

No, I do not frequent his thread what with things that have happened in the past. 

Plans are to get stoned and wait for the wife to rise from her slumber, lol.....then god only knows.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Aye i caught the arse end of all the shegite with the Hem. thingy! Didnt bother with the detail's, but.........

Well, all's asleep here too " A.T.M ! " lol, so im off to catch a quick banger before feeding time at the zoo begins!

Give regard's to the Lass, Prob. catch you later me old Carolina


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2012)

Aye lad, if ah dinnae see you through the week, I'll see ya through the windae!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 9, 2012)

Morning D just stoppin in to say SUP...LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my pricey Clone box system, lol.





















Peace and roots to all,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2012)

HEY BIG SPENDER!!!!!! nice kush pups


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

If its not broken dont fix it...........me, I can't help spending money. Good at making money, great at spending it


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

They are all puppies Don, the one with Kush is the male that I just took a clone from as it's going into flower.

I think we are all a bit like that Billy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

D, I like how your thread tag lists "Peruvian Freedom Fighters" lol


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

I hadn't even noticed, how silly, hehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2012)

You like that? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I found it amusing...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

I like " flying spaghetti monster "

Here's a snap of the Casey Jones im trying to rid off the nannar's
http://






None so far!! I dont think the clone ever got back to full veg state before i switched it or ? ? ? This was is the other week. It Flowered with FAT bud's from the off !
http://






Think i'll hold on to this


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2012)

what you been up to boss?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

niks but the rent Doc.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

like oh my god, have you tapped into my pendulum power to make the right decisions within my psychic ablilibities? should i rent or should i sell? 
its time to wake and bake with an eggs-o-cheese mcjointwich.do you think i should waterfarm the dog? i still have that one bean. 
im going to do a double waterfarm in one tent under double 600's. so i was thinking a dog and a ? such a hard decision. If i send u a list of my seeds can you help me decide dst? i would really appreciate help from such an amazing master garderner like yourself. 
have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

look who came to visit me~while putting up the tent. FATTY BOOMSTICKS!!! she was soooo curious. or was that you in a pigeons outfilt? lol
why dont you grow slh..??eveyone else is. im sending you some beans from my buds.


DOUBLE 600, double Phat filter.got it all in up there.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

hahaha, fatty boomsticks, I wonder where he'd gone!!! cheeky fat fukker.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

p.s DOG would be ideal for a scrog....


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey D just stoppin by to share a new tune I found

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=x_PrT25o8Vs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

haha, hemsters that was a very funny video. very nice. was he a gila monster? lmao.. i saw one the other week and oh what a turn on.. i can totally relate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Doc, liking the new set-up! Cant wait to see you do you'r thang! Ive got one of they Psyco Killer suprise's on the go atm, think there's one or 2 growing around the 600 too! Going to be exciting trying to figure the father out haha, the Bx2 cheese suprise's were a blast! Deep Purple Querkle later to be seen as the dirty man behind the rougue sexing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2012)

hey cinders guy mate. your garden is just really freakin amazing right now, your pictures are so aweome! you must be so stoked. say can you ppppplllease come over to my journal and take a look at my seed list, pppplease help me figure out what to grow cinders, i really need your help. its great to get the tent back up. i am so excited to run 1200 watts with my scrog screen down. take it easy buddy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure thing matey! Hope i can assist lol. Yip,im cheesing as they say over here   
I thought you signed off your thread, wasting no time eh! I like it Ambz.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

haha, that was a brilliant song Hem. Quite digging the heavy sound from them actually....cheers bud.

And hello Cinders and Dr.

DST


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont know if I can read 627 pages in a year or two so I hope you dont mind me popping in late. The Dog is good for a SCRoG? I am doing my 1st ever mini scrog and happy to hear the Dog likes it that way.

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

hey FM, if you read all 627 pages I'll give you a chocolate fireguard!!!

The DOG likes to SCROG.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmm sounds like someone needs to change their posts per page setting. Makes it alot easier to read a long thread


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm sounds like someone needs to change their posts per page setting. Makes it alot easier to read a long thread


How do I do that please, Mr. Ector???


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Go to User Panel>General Settings>(scroll down to Thread Display Options)>Click dropdown menu and select 40 posts per page>Save Changes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks D now I can say I read about 400 pages. It went from 600 to 157 pages. 

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

nae worries.

One of the DOG's that I took out for a walk today. It's coming up for 5 weeks.


























And if you got a bit of cash and want to come to visit Amsterdam, you could always stay at Banks Mansion. Unlike some of the top hotels in other parts of the World however, you do not get driven around in a Green Rolls Royce, but rather get given a Wooden Bicycle.






Peace, 

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2012)

i dunno what it is but your dogs always look more OG than the others i've seen, might just be me of course. lookin fandabbydozy sir.

that a fixed whell? i see no break at the handles but a calliper?


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

It'll be a back wheel brake lad.

All the DOG's should have some sort of resemblence with OG. The almost silvery look to the flowers are a carbon of the OG Mom that the DOG came from.

It has a super kush smell but the stinky headband reek is also in the background.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, hemsters that was a very funny video. very nice. was he a gila monster? lmao.. i saw one the other week and oh what a turn on.. i can totally relate.





DST said:


> haha, that was a brilliant song Hem. Quite digging the heavy sound from them actually....cheers bud.
> 
> And hello Cinders and Dr.
> 
> DST


Glad you both like it. LOL Dr,,,I to can relate to that song.
And I thought might like that D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2012)

ur plants looks awlwayz look so plasticly perfuckt.how i long to tuch them.and
wjjathats it like riding a woody?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 16, 2012)

That DOG is beautiful! The leaves are such a deep green with that nice sheen to them, it looks so healthy! Not to mention the dank looking buds . That wooden bike is cool too !


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

haha Dr. not sure what riding a woody would be like, lol.

Thanks Brandon, I do love me DOG, she's a beauty indeed.....scrumptious like your avatar


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning D, Hope all is well

Here is some DOG
View attachment 2125816View attachment 2125817


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like a nice combo of indi and sativa in there. For future grows I would highly recommend lots of training, supercropping, scrog......the seem to yield more and appreciate a good firm hand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2012)

HST billy, treat them bitches mean. or just bowl in drunk like i do.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

so like DST then.....Drunken Stress Training


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Well these are 12/12 from seed. Ill grow these out, but like I said Ive got my small fat bitch with tight node space and generally just the way I like them. Shes my keeper. Wouldnt mind if u get a male DOG to cross with the SLH. I really think that would be interesting. Im away for the frozen peas again


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

I am working on regular dog seeds Billy so the potential would be there if you wanted to do it.....just gies a minute though eh, lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

In the words of Mr Armstrong "We have all the time in the world"


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Plants look great i'd move those wires up off the floor! How's the temp with no fan's for the cool tubes?? I run 420cfm through just one 1000 hps and if I didn't I'd be cooking the plants!! Looks great enjoy the fruits of your labor man pease jack


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in Jack. I am sure Billy will have some answers to your questions upon his return. And good question, do those tubes have fans Billy?

I run an 8inch ruck for my cool tubes and a 5inch for the cab. Stick around and I'll have an update at some point in the future.

Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

sandiegojack2 said:


> Plants look great i'd move those wires up off the floor! How's the temp with no fan's for the cool tubes?? I run 420cfm through just one 1000 hps and if I didn't I'd be cooking the plants!! Looks great enjoy the fruits of your labor man pease jack


They were hooked up to a 6inch fan but I had a little trouble with smell so I needed the extra extraction. Luckily I live in Scotland and I run my light from 10pm to 10am and its pretty fucking cold, so no issues at the moment but when/if summer comes Ill need to attach them all up again. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's looking into my cab. 3 cool tube tower, 2 600watts and a 400 w, running HPS just now but will switch the 400 to MH soon. I run the lights on and off in intervals. Just now the lights are on full power as far as I will run them, I'll start reducing that down again shortly. So I start my lights around 75%, then up to 90%, then back down again. I have had no issues so far with this. Perhaps I am just kidding myself, lol






This is the DOG from seed, which is actually Kush2 regular male x DOG.





Will be avaialble hopefully at www.breedersboutique.com (shameless plug for my mates company, lol.)

More pics on the 600 thread.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wjjathats it like riding a woody?


I would think you would know better than us...

Just Sayin.

lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the bottoms up shot of the cab. 

Its like a Jungle in there 

[video=youtube;VjLHrhLVwzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjLHrhLVwzs[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

Ask Mitt


sorry that was the stupidest joke ever. (fyi, i didn't make this picture)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

morning D bru. so whats the science behind the dropping of the light ? they need less light once they've packed the bulk of the buds on ?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

The science is all in my semi logical thinking mind, lol. Basically in the morning the lower light comes on first (the sun rising). Then a little later the top light comes on and the middle light kicks in for mid day (in the light cycle, which is also mid day in real life anyway). So by midday through to late afternoon the lights run at 100%. Then late afternoon the 400 goes off, and in the start I have the top 600 off for a bit, but in the middle of the grow I have it on through the late afternoon (peak summer time in my eyes). Then when the buds have packed on their weight and are filling up in the last couple I'll put them back to the same regime as at the start of the grow. Kushes by all accounts like to be given a bit of breathing space in the end. Last few weeks I am going to stick the 400MH in there and get the 400 hps out for heavier resin production.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

the logics sound for sure. I was planning on getting a uvb bulb to do the same have it come on middle two hours for the 4-5th week of flower and then hours 8 & 9 in weeks 6-7.

never got round to sorting the bulb out though. have just been taking a stroll or flick rather down memory lane looking for dog scrog pics and thinking to myself, i need those pheno's back! pronto!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

You still got any beans left?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

on it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

DST said:


> The science is all in my semi logical thinking mind, lol. Basically in the morning the lower light comes on first (the sun rising). Then a little later the top light comes on and the middle light kicks in for mid day (in the light cycle, which is also mid day in real life anyway). So by midday through to late afternoon the lights run at 100%. Then late afternoon the 400 goes off, and in the start I have the top 600 off for a bit, but in the middle of the grow I have it on through the late afternoon (peak summer time in my eyes). Then when the buds have packed on their weight and are filling up in the last couple I'll put them back to the same regime as at the start of the grow. Kushes by all accounts like to be given a bit of breathing space in the end. Last few weeks I am going to stick the 400MH in there and get the 400 hps out for heavier resin production.


Father Nature...


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 18, 2012)

nice d ... kinda reminds me of my technique... i got my girls all next to the window... this last week..
So theyre mostly sun bathing in doors ...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 18, 2012)

[youtube]6tLJ8wLG-ww[/youtube]

Hey my ole pal howz it hanging... I must say the more i get to know the dog the more i wanna make em say woof mutha fer hahaha. Good vibes my bru hope all is well over the pond  1BMM


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Badman, barking back at you from over here.....Always good to see you around. Glad your dog pound is treating you well. WOOF!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Breeders Boutique are running a 50% discount on their seeds for 420. (April the 20th until April 21st)

They are throwing in some free Casey Jones S1's as well in the order, and you may also be lucky to get some other secret new Testers (Lemon Cheese by Dr Green Dre being one)

The code is: 420

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2012)

Where do we enter the code bru?

EDIT: Ahh... I see, you gotta go to 'Shopping Cart' to enter it before you go to check out. A tad bit confusing. No way to enter it if you go strait to check out.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

I have no idea Jig. Best ask Don.....he's the techie dude, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Peeps,

Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
*
DEEP PSYCHOSIS*

Male:





Female






*DEEP BLUE*






















*PSYCHO KILLER*






*DPQ*











*Engineers Dream*










*
THE real DOG Kush(of course - Ltd stocks**)*






*SOUR CHERRY*






and more........

check out www.breedersboutique.com

Enter code: 420 at checkout.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

spiffing old bean


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
> *
> ...


Woof Mother Fucker, Bump that shit


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420..
I wonder if your at the GA smokin a 42.0 oz J? have fun DST! am i 9 hours behind now or 10?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

he'll be blazing that effin huge cone right about now DAT!

happy 420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey peeps, this promo has been extended until the 28th!!!!



DST said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
> *
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2012)

Have a good one bro.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

DPQ cant wait to start them

FM


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2012)

I LIKE

I grew one a wee while back, still got to get round to trying to find the sweet pheno out the few pip's ive got left.
Here's the sour one:

http://






http://






Enjoy Bro


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice Cinders, thanks for that. Hope yer good lad.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Some pics from the _Tuin.


_Male Jake Blues











babies










DOG Mummy





Strawberry flower





LolloRosso





VeldSla (Field lettuce I guess...)





Pansy's...Dutch call em Violas





Tomatoe clone growing up





The mini 600 Club





Male Kush
















Exo Cheese lollypop
















Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2012)

You got Some boz D, Jake looks well and happy. Will you be keeping him around after this spluff? Sadly I lost him in the wind down for move lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

morning fred! hope the tribes all good!? 

was just wondering if you or anyone else has the lemon pk pheno going at the moment?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2012)

I have bout an eighth of cured bud but no plants at min mate, a friend has a cut of it tho. I can easily get her back, its the original lemon pledge pheno. The chap who has it has it labeled with my name lmao, you want me to get a cut back?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

I think that would be wise. PK Lemon was and is the nuts (none in my jars thogh)


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

oh, soz, forgot to say, Yes, I have a clone of Jakey!!


mr west said:


> You got Some boz D, Jake looks well and happy. Will you be keeping him around after this spluff? Sadly I lost him in the wind down for move lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> I have bout an eighth of cured bud but no plants at min mate, a friend has a cut of it tho. I can easily get her back, its the original lemon pledge pheno. The chap who has it has it labeled with my name lmao, you want me to get a cut back?


That's a big YES please Fred!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2012)

i spoke to the fella this afternoon, he wants a ghs exo cut off me in exchange wch is handy as i got one in veg lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

eh! he explicitly asked for a GHS Exo Cut? Interesting......


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

One would have thought he would have asked for the real Exo cut.....


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

I reckon he has it already and wants to see what's what.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 22, 2012)

If it ain't broken don't fix it. lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2012)

He has got the exo cut and il be geting it bk off him lol. I just think he wantsa stronger cut or something.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

WOOF WOOF......this is my keeper


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like a fine example Billy!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 23, 2012)

Perfect for me and my SOG m8.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

Good Morning DST. I trust all is well in the Dam.
Doing test of different Pheno of BRxSS
really impressed with this cross. Nugs are Hard at 7 weeks. 
I should finish this seed run in about a month, I was wondering then do I start to cube with a mother and clones?

BrXSS


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are some nice nugz hemlock. Good work man!

FM


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Those are some nice nugz hemlock. Good work man!
> 
> FM


Thanks Mate, I hang around with these lugs they've showed me the way!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 24, 2012)

DST, can you explain to me your vert set up??? The cool tube, air filter, fan, etc??? I am thinking about doing a vert set up since I have a cool tube.

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Nae worries lad.

*SIZE*: So I am working with a space that is 1.2m squared (or just under). And the height is 2.7m.

*SHELVING/WALLS*:I utilise 3 of the walls with shelving. So I basically have the floor, a 1st level of shelving, and then a second level of shelving. I have used a shelving kit that enables me to heighten and change the positions of the shelves according to how I want to configure them.
*
LIGHTING*: I am working with 3 cool tubes, 2 X 600w HPS and a 400W HPS that I interchange with a 400w MH. The lighting is run on a interchanging light sequence wit the lights going off at intervals based on the time of the day. (moring running at 70-80%, midday 100%, evening back down again to 75-80%.
*
AIR:* I use 8inch cool tubes (they are the freakin Daddies!!!) and an 8inch ruck to cool the lights. And I use a 5inch ruck as well to exhaust the cab. Both draw air from inside the cab. I have 2 ports for air coming in as well. one passive, the other active. I also use a dehumidifier in there.

The cool tower hangs down the middle of the cab, and the ruck is on top drawing air out. The 5inch fan is also up top drawing air out as well. I have various oscillating fans for air flow movement inside the cab.

Anything else bud, just ask away.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Well someone has too, lol....you know how you need help lad!!!!! lmao.


Hemlock said:


> Thanks Mate, I hang around with these lugs they've showed me the way!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Well someone has too, lol....you know how you need help lad!!!!! lmao.



Oh Aye I've a strong back and weak mind. But I do follow direction well...LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish I had a strong back, mine is fukked at the moment mate!


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

you're like an old man you, what with the knee and the back etc, lift some weights maybe?

edit:

i have a deep blue that seems to have no pigmentation, anybody ever hear of this before? it is in veg and has no signs of deficiency at all, it's just white as a badgers nutsack, i'm wondering if it will be able to produce flowers.

anyway it's all bullshit because i got no pics 

i'm not too good nOt too bad at the min thanks chappie, somehwere in the middle.

hope tha dam is treating you well,

is this enough edits?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

too right ghb.....I've even got a silver beard, lol..

hows tricks?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

I remember one of my DOGs was albino for a while. It sorted itself out though


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 25, 2012)

Silver Beard......Sound like a pirate.lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 25, 2012)

I decided to set up my Veg tent as a vert hood. Haha it looks pretty cool and I am going to give it a try. You have motivated me DST to try this out. Should be cool. If you like I can post a pic here for you to see?

FM


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Please do share FM!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 26, 2012)

hey what up there D...???
If u could stop by the journ and drop a comment ..,.
It would be highly appreciated... 
Just wouldnt be a harvest without ya ...
Stay up bru...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Small but I like it. The plants look like they are watching TV


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Watching tv, that's funny. You will notice the plants fan leaves change the way they face. More noticeable when you take them out. Good luck with it FM. Waiting for Mrs DST to turn up at the pub.....back to my beer.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Wow, last post about a week ago, lmfao, shite journal......


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Lmfao d your sure are tipsy ay haha


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Aye, but I have been out with my wife and Mum so I am sitting here (everyone in bed) like a caged freakin tiger...10 bongs laters, lol. I guess I should go to bed, will feel it in the morgen. Had a very nice Chateaubriand, man, total melt in the mouth, and I haven't digested that yet. Hate going to bed with half a coo sitting on my chest, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Aye, but I have been out with my wife and Mum so I am sitting here (everyone in bed) like a caged freakin tiger...10 bongs laters, lol. I guess I should go to bed, will feel it in the morgen. Had a very nice Chateaubriand, man, total melt in the mouth, and I haven't digested that yet. Hate going to bed with half a coo sitting on my chest, lol.


LOL 10 deep you'll be aslepp before ya know it. Sounds like a good dinner


----------



## brandon727272 (May 5, 2012)

I love watching the fan leaves follow the sun like programmed solar panels... Plant's are amazing.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

testing.......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

Test Complete, you are clear to take off.....

FM


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Flying high my bru!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> testing.......


...your patience?


cof


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

hahaha, indeed. 



I was trying to see if a link would work to one of my pictures. Maar niet!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Flying high my bru!!!!!


Thats the only way to fly!!! My DPQs are about to pop, let the games begin.
DST why are you having so many problems with RIU??? You cant post pics"

FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2012)

this place is for the birds D...


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

Nah, I can't upload pics and all my albums just have blank squares on them. I am assuming it's only technical but I wouldn't be surprised if the pics are never to be seen again...who knows.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

You need to get that fixed cause I want to see more pics of your DOGs!!!!!

FM


----------



## DST (May 9, 2012)

All my albums are empty, yet when I look through the thread there are still pics there.....some weird ass database.


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2012)

Test, 123, Test, hello D,,, 

what ya testing?


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

my pics mate, but they didn't work.......got a whole load of pics that have vanished and only have links with blank squares. was just testing the link to see if it posted.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

Loving the babes in the GH D!!

GL on those bx2's


----------



## DST (May 12, 2012)

Cheers Bill, they have moved along since that pic (now that is has appeared, lol).


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

Untill the matter is resumed here's a Nasty DOG that just fell

Not too BIG, but boy what a bite 
http://

http://

The Maiden over 14 months ago, and still putting out the good's !!
http://

http://[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1949085-dsc03214-dog.JPG[/IMG]

Hope these scratch that itch Woooooooooooff !!!!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Lovely stuff Cinders. She's a perfect example as well. frosty silvery and dankoramma to boot.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

You Know it Chavie, just like this result at this " Auld Reekie " Cup Finally coming up  Been a long time coming bro! Going to be some night oot in the toon!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Behave yerself dafty, lol....nae swedging!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

DST said:


> Behave yerself dafty, lol....nae swedging!


Just all Fun Man, great weekend for the toon, well one half! Been a lifetime since we last met in cup final ( as you'll know ) But what an ass whippin Boy!  I was suprised how bad Hib's were and that's me knowing their shite! The Laddie had a blast mate.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Nice work Cindy, you should come to the DOG pound thread


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

i saw fatty boomsticks munchin on top of a giant cactus!
its was a peyote bud .the sun turned a bright red, there were snakes and lizards flying in the air and ancient symbols and signs beckoned my soul in the msterious haunting desert. the hot wind lashes my body like a southing scorching feather.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

here is a close up of what he was eating.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2012)

Lucky Fattyboomsticks!!! Sheesh, he gets around Ambs, lol. Dining on the finest desert munchies....


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> here is a close up of what he was eating.
> View attachment 2202367[/QUO
> 
> TE]
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

going to be a scary flight home


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to be a scary flight home


What?? you OK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

View attachment 2202365 or is this not the 'magic' cactus


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going to be a scary flight home


Don't know if he's gonna make it home. Might fly right into another dimension. Could you imagine ! I want to be a bird on peyote. Hell, I just want to be a bird.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2012)

hahah yeah i'd settle for just flying, nevermind to parallel worlds lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2012)

DST tell me about Geert Wilders


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

to be honest Hem I don't give politicians much thought....based on the fact they are politicians. Geert is basically an extremist who has certain strong political views against Islam. He has been "Marked for Death" which is also the title of his book (fatwa - think it's called), and is under 24 hour security watch due to the threats. He was sent home from the UK after trying to visit there due to his beliefs. Not sure what else to say, he has curly blonde hair very typical of a Dutch/Germanic heritage. I am sure had he been alive in the war that he would have probably been one of the Dutchies who worked for the Germand quite happily, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know about politics, but I liked him in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Way better than johnny depp in the new one.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

You still off the smoke ya spanner? lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

Not by choice... kinda pssed at my mate who aint returning my calls. looked on craigslist for someone to smokw with. if i was a sexy female i would have been in luck. lots of those offers. who you pipping for the euro champ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Not by choice... kinda pssed at my mate who aint returning my calls. looked on craigslist for someone to smokw with. if i was a sexy female i would have been in luck. lots of those offers. who you pipping for the euro champ?


ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!!ENGERLAND!!!!!! but seriously prolly germany


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

oh, I put a bet on Scotland, lmfao......

Spain looked good, but so did Italy, Germany for sure are good. Not sure about the hosts, but the Danes won it before and you never know with that lot. Probably laced everyones breakfast with hash, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

I think the only thing the hosts are hoping for is to not get sanctioned from their fans' misbehavior. As much as I don't like to say it, I think italy are favorites to win it. Would be interesting if the danes pulled it out.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

So far I like russia and spain. Was dissapointed holland didnt do better


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

Ukraine did alright eh, and even England. going to be an interesting group that for sure. There is something about that dude Ribery that makes me want to poke him in the eye!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

He's an ugly fucker.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning Homie, just to let you know the show's had to be put off for the time being  
Just want to say what a great time ive had and met some really cool guy's, i'll nip in from time to time, and you know i'll hit the club as soon as i get going again man! Keep intouch Mate.
Thank's for all your hander's mucker


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok bru, you stay safe. I got yer data mate so will always be in touch. Respect, D


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day to all!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for th response D.

Got some Pic comin Tommrow. I Think you'll like them.

I want to combine some marketing with me seed line and BB. If thats ok. Be in touch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

looking forward to seeing your trees a couple of weeks on hem lad. should be kicking up some nice buds now.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking forward to seeing your trees a couple of weeks on hem lad. should be kicking up some nice buds now.


Got some Smelly Cherry that are gonna be HUGE whe ye get here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

cooler than the fonz jumping shark tanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

yo D bru just wondering the snips your taking, do you just snip and pop into a trainer size pot of coco? rooting hormone? or just let em do their thang? and how long roughly before you see rootage?

thinking i'm just going to go oldsckool my next round of cuts


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Cut, leave in shot glass of water overnight. Starter soil, dip root in rooting powder, stick in soil then in humidity dome thing. 2 weeks, sometimes sooner depending on cut. I tend not to do much with them after that. Just let em do their thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

cheers! i'll give it a whirl. if i use just normal coco do you think i should water it with a tiny bit of A&B. give the coco a bit of something to feed the snips with or would the rooting pooder be enough you think?


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Just watch with the coco that it doesn't turn the snips to moosh. I have no clue what canna a&b has in it so couldn't say. I use rhizotonic if rooting in coco. But the starter soil i got has bits and bobs i it. You may be good with just water. If you are short just go out and snip a bit of willow bark (the furrier stuff the better) Seep that in hot water and then water the coco with that. It has plenty auxins in it and is a great rooting hormone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd heard that somewhere before, maybe even yourself ? I'll have to pop fro a walk n see if i have any local. might just nip n get some starter soil, probs easier. need a sure fire winning way, the aerocloner thing i knocked up worked last time but not as well as i'd liked.


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2012)

Willows are normally around water. But if you can get starter soil that's probably the best bet lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2012)

sound cheers bru.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mornin guys n gals,when am doin ma clones in coco I add quart strenght to the coco,dip ma snip n pop it in ma prop,rooted in 10-14 dys and for being a beginner in the cloning game i've had 10/12 so far


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey peeps just thought id chuck my 2 pence in aswell lol

Don i use jiffy pellets but coco coir 1s not peat the 1s, they come like a flat disc i soak them in quarter strength cal/mag an half strength rhiz, take the snip put in water 1st till ive got them all, then in clonex then the jiffy an in the prop, prop window closed for 1st few days(i always have to prop um up with cocktail sticks) keep sprayin once a day with a half strength rhiz aswell till they stand up on there own then start openin my prop window to harden them off, then everythin starts dryin out quicker so i start givin the jiffys a little spray when look dry an thats it usually got roots within 10 days quickest ive done was 6 days a psyco cut an longest was a blue cheese at 13days had a 100% success rate like this an is cheap only had to buy the pellets an clonex had the rest.
1st run i did i dint add the cal/mag an the cuts looked hungry 2nd i did an they stayed nice an green till ready to pot up i think it was the coco soakin up the cal so they was gettin hungry.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Morning DST.

I think I wanna make some Fem seeds of sour Cherry.

Can you tell me the Chemical I need to get.
Thanks D
Hemlock


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey peeps just thought id chuck my 2 pence in aswell lol
> 
> Don i use jiffy pellets but coco coir 1s not peat the 1s, they come like a flat disc i soak them in quarter strength cal/mag an half strength rhiz, take the snip put in water 1st till ive got them all, then in clonex then the jiffy an in the prop, prop window closed for 1st few days(i always have to prop um up with cocktail sticks) keep sprayin once a day with a half strength rhiz aswell till they stand up on there own then start openin my prop window to harden them off, then everythin starts dryin out quicker so i start givin the jiffys a little spray when look dry an thats it usually got roots within 10 days quickest ive done was 6 days a psyco cut an longest was a blue cheese at 13days had a 100% success rate like this an is cheap only had to buy the pellets an clonex had the rest.
> 1st run i did i dint add the cal/mag an the cuts looked hungry 2nd i did an they stayed nice an green till ready to pot up i think it was the coco soakin up the cal so they was gettin hungry.


haha us poor folk cany afford aw that shit lol. Cheap n cheerful thats ma motto lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha yeh you got it matey!!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

You can get STS (Silver Thiosulfate Solution) or you can get a kit to make colloidal silver (or you can buy it, but it must have high ppms') The health grade stuff for humans is not high enough in ppm's by all accounts.

I put a picture post of how I made and done my DOG fems on the 600 Breeding showcase.

Peace, DST




Hemlock said:


> Good Morning DST.
> 
> I think I wanna make some Fem seeds of sour Cherry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2012)

So with the kit you got, to up the ppm do you just leave the silver with the juice running through it for longer?


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

Aye, the instructions recommend 1 hour, but then that's for human consumption. I run it overnight in a dark box, you can almost see the silver in the water, lol.
You can also make yellow mix which you heat slightly while running the 9v through the silver rods.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the hints lads


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all the greeting's on my return. 

Damn, its good to be back, im using a hopeless comp that doesnt even take my S.D card to fire up these shots of where im at just now, and still got a couple crackers from before that never got posted.

Even got my old Pineapple back, a jambo lad used to grow the shit out this plant and it will fit in nice  Think it might b cindy 99, but its been clone only between a handfull of growers for around 4 years now, and first took my 18 months to get a snip. Looking forward to seeing her again, along with the 12 diff strains i got going with my fav.clones from before. 

Cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

howdy buckaroo! 

good to hear your back in the saddle cowboy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Cheers man, ive got a couple seedlings going from pips my DOG gave up on the last one i flowered before hanging up the spur's there,Cant get the pics on this old piece of shit, wont the card and no got the lead. Only a dozen beans in one nug, the offspring are like carbon coppies ( brute's ) hope they stay seed free for the majority. Did you grow out any?

P.S love the new Sig. D.S.T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

aye i grew out a couple but one female was like my original pheno. sticky and stinkin to high heaven. still had a few flowers so i just nipped em off and pollinated a branch. like you say, carbon copies.

the fairy dropped round with a male dog to play with, so am well looking forward to taking him for a walk.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Male DOG, Sounds like a plan in action. 

I'll Be Happy when i get back to being able to do away in peace and not have to pull everything down every few month, Not alot on the card's today, i'll see about grabbing a diff. comp. This thing is slow as, but no being able to upload snaps is na good man!

hope your having a blazing Sat. D


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2012)

He probably is...he's in Spain for a few days.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2012)

Hard to keep up with Dst's galavanting. I bet Spain is a nice place. Probably not too hard on the eyes either.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Bloody hell you lot, what you doing over here? lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2012)

We thought we'd confuse you upon your return. Do you got a new thread going or something??????


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

that would have been very easy lad. just before i stepped onto the plane I got a call from a client in amsterdam (one of my biggest clients over the last year) I nearly shat myself, hung up on him but he called straight back, bugger.... I said in a drunken croakin voice..."I'm getting on a plane, sorry, I'll call you back tomorrow"....and then proceeded to threat all night about whether it was good or bad news...turns out very good news, Mrs DST we're not eating Spam tonight, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2012)

We goin sizzler, we goin sizzler.

you seen white men can't jump haven't you D?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

I am sure I have but cannot recall the saying


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2012)

It's a 6 minutes scene but pretty funny. Basically, the guys who think they will win the money celebrate by saying "we goin sizzler, we goin sizzler".... sizzler is an all you can eat salad bar/ restauraunt. It's an odd place that you order at the counter and then you sit and are brought your order (if you ordered anything aside the salad bar). They only seem to be open in shady areas now.

I loves me some sizzler. Just got some shrimp there a couple weeks ago lol.

[youtube]fdacW9XDUz0[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey folks, on this Daft phone n can hardly see! Just to say HIGH n hope alls green n mean. Got my tent back up so all I need now is an internet connection so I can get my ass back in the game.D, how do bro!Cgg


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

Alls good bru. Good to see you back in the swing of things.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the logics sound for sure. I was planning on getting a uvb bulb to do the same have it come on middle two hours for the 4-5th week of flower and then hours 8 & 9 in weeks 6-7.
> 
> never got round to sorting the bulb out though. have just been taking a stroll or flick rather down memory lane looking for dog scrog pics and thinking to myself, i need those pheno's back! pronto!


 I know this is old, but I'm planning on doing this too. Have you figured out what kind of bulb your thinking of. I was looking at those reptile bulbs and thinking maybe a couple of those. 

Hey D. Just stopping in to see what's up and say hi. What is this "OG look" you guys speak of. What are the indicators for you guys?


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

i never post here, some fools decided to resurect it for the umpteenth time, lol.

I would say for me, dark pine coloured leaves, normally the majority of fan leaves are 3, or 5 leafers. I would say the calyxes have an almost silvery look to them, heavy resin and crusted sugar leaves is the norm. The flower and the leaves with the light and dark alsways give a shapr contract. If you are doing it right you will have big arrow shaped heads that are alomst whie against the green. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

I see. I will unsubscribe then. Did you start another, or is the Club home now?

Thanks for that description. It painted a good picture for me.


----------



## ghb (Sep 17, 2012)

this thread aint dead til i say so, my second sub after joining this site, i'll be damned if your "outdoor" thread is gonna demote your journal to the back of the riu file.

sorry pal but there is a lot of good stuff in here, keep it alive please.

my two cents on the "og" strains are: they are a hybrid for sure, lots of people say indica dom but i say more like 50/50, they tend to grow up more than out and the leaves tend to be wide and rounded (maybe why people say they are indica). they attract pm like a magnet and they also tend to be low yielding. like dst says the buds are always a silvery colour in the flower and deep dark green everywhere else. dst's dog is a prime example


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks ghb. Also, I think I'll hold out on that unsubscribe. There's seems to be some strong opposition.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2012)

lol at ghb.....ok sir!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2012)

I just don't like the title of your new thread. Doesn't seem like a grow journal. So I'll stay here, lol. Me, cinders, and ghb are hanging out in the stinky room when you aren't around. It's why your plants are looking so good, we been watching after em. hehe

Hope your tuesday was good mate.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

I wondered why the jars were looking so sparse!!!

And you don't like the title of my new thread...which ones that? the deep blue or the rooftop grow? sheesh, some of you folks is hard to please, lol.

Got some friends of the wifes over from SA at the moment. I mentioned it on the 6, but the guy is growing some of the Engineers Dream, and he is stoked about his orange, narchy smelly pheno. Sounds like a treat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2012)

Wonder where the tang comes from in the mix?! Sounds good tho


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

the casey i had was pickled lime chutney which i thought was nice (maybe a lot of citrus traits in that which passed on to the ed). i only grew one from seed and never took a cutting, the ed on the other hand was very earthy/musky and almost grapey, seems to be a lot of phenos. what is the other parent of ed anyways?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

It was a DPQ male that I used to make theDPQ F2. Super frosty fucker. Also is part of the new strain BB have got out, Cheese Surprise


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

ah so thats where the grape comes from, see i knew i had a palate on me. i hada cheese surprise but it was a male, best looking plant in the tent too, was gutted.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

dpq is a cracker for putting in the mix.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

Dunno why but whenever I see cheese surprise my head pronounces it cheese surprisé


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good afternoon matey. Quick question about ur S1 Dogs, i can remember somethin vaguely about cloning to remove the hermi trait,could u shed some more light on this please? Got some comin ma way reeeal soon lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2012)

depends which pheno you get, the first one i had showed zero nanners but got seeded on every pre-flower, the second pheno throws out full nut sacks but doesn't ever seed up. cloning didn't help me as i am on the 3rd gen and they still do it.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2012)

I found that when I cloned on my headbands of old that they were far more stable. I would get a couple of seeds in a plant but nothing much. The DOG I have doesn't throw out any nanners, and doesn't produce seeds unless pollenated. It will really depend on the pheno thats why I think its one for the more knowledgable grower.


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2012)

is the dog bx for sale yet?, does that not show any signs of turning herm at all?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2012)

ghb said:


> is the dog bx for sale yet?, does that not show any signs of turning herm at all?


It's available thru Breeders Boutique....and is 50% off during the fall sale. sale code is FALL50
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
I don't think herm has been a problem. She is a knock down high/stone.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

To be fair, the bx1 still has some remnant of herm in it. From the selection I have grown out it wasn't an issue. It has produced true males as well. But I don't think a first generation backcross will completely eliminate it. It will be getting worked on more though. And yes, ghb, they are available.

thanks cof!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's the question of the hour, what about the DOG s1s? Or are the BXs equivalent? Can't hardly pass the chance at half price, especially having listened to all you fellas go on and on for over a year now about her.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

bx1's are bang on, I am sure you would find a keeper from a few. s1's are gone, more fems soon though.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks D, I am not usually a fan of fems anyway but I haven't seen any of those DOGs that didn't have me licking my monitor. I was thinking of snagging both, such is life. Sounds like its a non issue also so yay for me I guess lol
Thanks again mango!


----------



## unlucky (Oct 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Well I guess I better tell you all whats going on since I am a slordig mofo when it comes to keeping you all in the know about the cab.
> 
> So I have been chopping over the last couple of weeks as time allows. I got through about oer half of the cab done and it's been stocked up again with some DOGs, Livers, Exo Cheese, Casey Jones. I have dropped the OG Kush because even though it's a narcotic knock you on your arse feel like a smack head the next day type thing, it is just the most horrible plant ever, second to SSHIT, and the Malawi I just grew...oh and a few other things over the years, lol. Anyway, it's out of here and I am trying to get another pheno from the remaining seeds. These seeds come from DNA OG Kush bag seed that I bought a number of years ago about 4 because I was still working at my old company). Anyway, I had a killer pheno which was lost when I went on holiday (this is what the DOG came from) and I haven't had a good one since then (over a year now) So the hunt is on again.
> 
> ...


&#8203;very nice work DST..................... defo frosty and rust free.................. veg feeding it is............big thankyou for all your help and i will see if i can get my 2nd run with the blues/livers rust free ish.........  x


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2012)

So they're selling 70 year old Glenlivet out of the Vancouver airport. Starting bid 23,000 pounds. Want me to grab you one? You can just give me the coin when I see you. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/news/whisky-wartime-nip-on-sale-for-23000-8166646.html


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice buds. Flashbacks of the Deep Blues I grew.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice article....


duchieman said:


> So they're selling 70 year old Glenlivet out of the Vancouver airport. Starting bid 23,000 pounds. Want me to grab you one? You can just give me the coin when I see you.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/news/whisky-wartime-nip-on-sale-for-23000-8166646.html


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2012)

dst said:


> nice article....


wow.......


----------



## unlucky (Oct 7, 2012)

duchieman said:


> So they're selling 70 year old Glenlivet out of the Vancouver airport. Starting bid 23,000 pounds. Want me to grab you one? You can just give me the coin when I see you.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/news/whisky-wartime-nip-on-sale-for-23000-8166646.html



At that price lets make it 2 lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2012)

You bet. Who's round? Didn't I get the last one? I can swear I did.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 22, 2012)

just wondering where you got Cali orange and what's in the strain. Not sure. if it's what I found on the net. thanks


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2012)

It was "White Label" if I remember correctly.......I still actually have a jar of the weed I grew of it around 3 years ago, lmao.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Aye, and it looks the color of that whiskey up there lol, i done the cali indica ( cali-o x afghani ) from sensi, first seeds i bought and they were shegite!

Some set of snaps on last page D all looking lush as per.......
Great work chav


----------

